# Craigslist laughs



## coog

As some of you know, I has a great score on C.L a couple of weeks ago (see Craiglist Locust).So, with high hopes, I answered another "Free Firewood" ad a few days ago by providing my name, address and # to the e-mail account.I got a call yesterday from the woman who told me that she had two trees down, and if I did "a little work" I could have the wood.I didn't hang up until she had mentioned 'new roof', 'replace rotted fascia and soffit' and, I think, 'paint'.After all, she said, she was "just a woman" and couldn't do these things! I just want to know whose ex-wife this was...


----------



## PA Plumber

coog said:


> As some of you know, I has a great score on C.L a couple of weeks ago (see Craiglist Locust).So, with high hopes, I answered another "Free Firewood" ad a few days ago by providing my name, address and # to the e-mail account.I got a call yesterday from the woman who told me that she had two trees down, and if I did "a little work" I could have the wood.I didn't hang up until she had mentioned 'new roof', 'replace rotted fascia and soffit' and, I think, 'paint'.After all, she said, she was "just a woman" and couldn't do these things! I just want to know whose ex-wife this was...



It sounds like he took the saws with him!!


----------



## avalancher

Here is an email from my last Craigslist person after I told him that I would be there tomorrow to take down a medium sized red oak in his backyard.

"yes, that's fine. while you're here, if u wouldn't mind cutting down some dogwoods & some off my magnolia & mulberry trees in the back that u can easily reach from the ground, i'd like u to do that, too. u can have any & all of the wood that u cut from those, too.
i also have some limbs hanging over my house from some kinda tree,i need you to climb up there and trim them back.my neighbor wants her litle trees trimmed in her yard next door, i told her that u wood do it for me.or i'll borrow your utility chainsaw & cut it up myself if u can just get it on the ground for me. thanks!
and my freind says that u can grind the stumps down to the ground with your chainsaw,just use a old chain and wash your saw with a garden hose real good to get the dirt out.is that okay?"



I am thinking that maybe this job is going to be a hassle, full of "whileuratits"
Wash my saw?I think not!Loan you my saw?I think not!


----------



## thombat4

coog,

You and avalancher are kidding aren't you? Right?


----------



## KMB

coog said:


> As some of you know, I has a great score on C.L a couple of weeks ago (see Craiglist Locust).So, with high hopes, I answered another "Free Firewood" ad a few days ago by providing my name, address and # to the e-mail account.I got a call yesterday from the woman who told me that she had two trees down, and if I did "a little work" I could have the wood.I didn't hang up until she had mentioned 'new roof', 'replace rotted fascia and soffit' and, I think, 'paint'.After all, she said, she was "just a woman" and couldn't do these things! I just want to know whose ex-wife this was...





avalancher said:


> Here is an email from my last Craigslist person after I told him that I would be there tomorrow to take down a medium sized red oak in his backyard.
> 
> "yes, that's fine. while you're here, if u wouldn't mind cutting down some dogwoods & some off my magnolia & mulberry trees in the back that u can easily reach from the ground, i'd like u to do that, too. u can have any & all of the wood that u cut from those, too.
> i also have some limbs hanging over my house from some kinda tree,i need you to climb up there and trim them back.my neighbor wants her litle trees trimmed in her yard next door, i told her that u wood do it for me.or i'll borrow your utility chainsaw & cut it up myself if u can just get it on the ground for me. thanks!
> and my freind says that u can grind the stumps down to the ground with your chainsaw,just use a old chain and wash your saw with a garden hose real good to get the dirt out.is that okay?"
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking that maybe this job is going to be a hassle, full of "whileuratits"
> Wash my saw?I think not!Loan you my saw?I think not!



Unbelievable. :jawdrop: 

So what is the politest (is that even a word?) way to say "NO"!

Kevin


----------



## Madspeed

THAT WOULD BE NO


----------



## iowawoodcutter

avalancher said:


> Here is an email from my last Craigslist person after I told him that I would be there tomorrow to take down a medium sized red oak in his backyard.
> 
> "yes, that's fine. while you're here, if u wouldn't mind cutting down some dogwoods & some off my magnolia & mulberry trees in the back that u can easily reach from the ground, i'd like u to do that, too. u can have any & all of the wood that u cut from those, too.
> i also have some limbs hanging over my house from some kinda tree,i need you to climb up there and trim them back.my neighbor wants her litle trees trimmed in her yard next door, i told her that u wood do it for me.or i'll borrow your utility chainsaw & cut it up myself if u can just get it on the ground for me. thanks!
> and my freind says that u can grind the stumps down to the ground with your chainsaw,just use a old chain and wash your saw with a garden hose real good to get the dirt out.is that okay?"
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking that maybe this job is going to be a hassle, full of "whileuratits"
> Wash my saw?I think not!Loan you my saw?I think not!



ouch, I would not even show up there or ever answer her calls. You go there and you might end up buried in a 55 gallon drum in her backyard...


----------



## bore_pig

The most I do so that I can "have" wood for free is carrying the brush to the corner of the yard.


----------



## mga

> and my freind says that u can grind the stumps down to the ground with your chainsaw,just use a old chain and wash your saw with a garden hose real good to get the dirt out.is that okay?"



classic.

as i said in another thread...when something has to be done, no one knows how to do it. when they "pay" you to do it, they become "experts".


----------



## cjcocn

coog said:


> As some of you know, I has a great score on C.L a couple of weeks ago (see Craiglist Locust).So, with high hopes, I answered another "Free Firewood" ad a few days ago by providing my name, address and # to the e-mail account.I got a call yesterday from the woman who told me that she had two trees down, and if I did "a little work" I could have the wood.I didn't hang up until she had mentioned 'new roof', 'replace rotted fascia and soffit' and, I think, 'paint'.After all, she said, she was "just a woman" and couldn't do these things! I just want to know whose ex-wife this was...






avalancher said:


> Here is an email from my last Craigslist person after I told him that I would be there tomorrow to take down a medium sized red oak in his backyard.
> 
> "yes, that's fine. while you're here, if u wouldn't mind cutting down some dogwoods & some off my magnolia & mulberry trees in the back that u can easily reach from the ground, i'd like u to do that, too. u can have any & all of the wood that u cut from those, too.
> i also have some limbs hanging over my house from some kinda tree,i need you to climb up there and trim them back.my neighbor wants her litle trees trimmed in her yard next door, i told her that u wood do it for me.or i'll borrow your utility chainsaw & cut it up myself if u can just get it on the ground for me. thanks!
> and my freind says that u can grind the stumps down to the ground with your chainsaw,just use a old chain and wash your saw with a garden hose real good to get the dirt out.is that okay?"
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking that maybe this job is going to be a hassle, full of "whileuratits"
> Wash my saw?I think not!Loan you my saw?I think not!



:jawdrop: :jawdrop: 

Double-unbelievable! 

This thread reminds me of my neighbor who last winter called me in January and told me (not asked - told me) that they were going to have to take some of my wood because they ran out. ..... They made out just as poorly as when they came over to tell me that I had to clean out my barn so that they could use it for their horses ... or the time that they told me that I had to go and shoot a skunk that they had trapped under their trailer ... or the time they told me that I had to take the machines that I rented and do their driveway and dig them a ditch ... or ...  ... ok, now I'm just depressing myself.


----------



## mga

cjcocn said:


> :jawdrop: :jawdrop:
> 
> Double-unbelievable!
> 
> This thread reminds me of my neighbor who last winter called me in January and told me (not asked - told me) that they were going to have to take some of my wood because they ran out. ..... They made out just as poorly as when they came over to tell me that I had to clean out my barn so that they could use it for their horses ... or the time that they told me that I had to go and shoot a skunk that they had trapped under their trailer ... or the time they told me that I had to take the machines that I rented and do their driveway and dig them a ditch ... or ...  ... ok, now I'm just depressing myself.



sheesh......now i'm really glad i never talk to my neighbors.


----------



## aktaylors

I recently answered an add on craigslist for free firewood. I called the guy and he said he had about 2 pick-up loads of birch. Being the only hardwood here in Alaska I was stoked. So I drive out to his house to pick it up and low and behold. He tells me any tree marked with paint I can have. By tree he means pecker poles none bigger than 3 inchs. I inform him politely that these are trees, It doesn't become firewood until it's cut, limbed and bucked. I ended up getting about half a load of descent wood before I hadto run off for an "emeregency"


----------



## iowawoodcutter

cjcocn said:


> :jawdrop: :jawdrop:
> 
> Double-unbelievable!
> 
> This thread reminds me of my neighbor who last winter called me in January and told me (not asked - told me) that they were going to have to take some of my wood because they ran out. ..... They made out just as poorly as when they came over to tell me that I had to clean out my barn so that they could use it for their horses ... or the time that they told me that I had to go and shoot a skunk that they had trapped under their trailer ... or the time they told me that I had to take the machines that I rented and do their driveway and dig them a ditch ... or ...  ... ok, now I'm just depressing myself.



I sure hope you say no. Why do they keeping asking (telling)?


----------



## cjcocn

iowawoodcutter said:


> I sure hope you say no. Why do they keeping asking (telling)?



I said no to all of their "requests," although the 4 barn requests were just after they moved in so it took a while to get through to them.

Generally what happens is they'll see us somewhere, say hello, and use that as a springboard for a favor.

LOL ... very early on they saw us drive by on our way into town, called me on my cell, and asked me to bring them back a case of drinks "since I was going into town anyway." I told them that they'd have to do their own shopping.

... I don't talk to them much anymore.


----------



## PA Plumber

I've had a few Craig's list gems.

The most memorable was the one for "Free Hardwood." I called and found out there was another fellow already looking at it. Oh well, then I was told if he didn't feel comfortable dropping it I could have the wood. What??


Turns out the tree was at the corner of a house and had grown up through the wires. The tree was "really big" at about 40' tall and 12" in diameter. Passed on that one.


----------



## wkpoor

It is simply amazing the # of people who really believe that getting the wood is worth the labor to remove a tree. I always say firewood has absolutely no value. Its the service that does and thats what people are paying for. Still most think they are actually doing you a favor by giving you the wood for taking down a tree that is most always in a difficult spot. A case of wanting something for nothing.


----------



## coog

*Gripe*

I love Craig's and use it ALL the time, but I have noticed a disturbing trend: It has made begging acceptable.Every day there will be ads asking for valuable items for free.On our list right now there are ads such as WANTED FREE FIREWOOD, OAK,HEDGE OR HICKORY ONLY, or WILL TAKE ANY UNWANTED DRY FIREWOOD,or I AM GOING TO BE NEEDING SOME FIREWOOD SOON this listed along with maybe a dozen FIREWOOD FOR SALE ads.My current favorite IT SURE WOULD BE NICE TO HAVE SOME FIREWOOD SO I CAN BE WARM THIS WINTER...well duh, why do you think a bunch of us spend so much time gathering the stuff? This phenomenom extends to woodstoves as well: WANTED FREE OR VERY,VERY CHEEP(sic)WOODSTOVE:NO CRACKS! I have never gotten free firewood in my life.At best, I have bartered my labor and skills for someones unwanted trees.


----------



## mga

coog said:


> I love Craig's and use it ALL the time, but I have noticed a disturbing trend: It has made begging acceptable.Every day there will be ads asking for valuable items for free.On our list right now there are ads such as WANTED FREE FIREWOOD, OAK,HEDGE OR HICKORY ONLY, or WILL TAKE ANY UNWANTED DRY FIREWOOD,or I AM GOING TO BE NEEDING SOME FIREWOOD SOON this listed along with maybe a dozen FIREWOOD FOR SALE ads.My current favorite IT SURE WOULD BE NICE TO HAVE SOME FIREWOOD SO I CAN BE WARM THIS WINTER...well duh, why do you think a bunch of us spend so much time gathering the stuff? This phenomenom extends to woodstoves as well: WANTED FREE OR VERY,VERY CHEEP(sic)WOODSTOVE:NO CRACKS! I have never gotten free firewood in my life.At best, I have bartered my labor and skills for someones unwanted trees.




got them around here too....almost word for word. 

one of my favorites is: "i'm handicapped and can't cut wood, so if you can deliver some free, split, seasoned wood...."


----------



## coog

thombat4 said:


> coog,
> 
> You and avalancher are kidding aren't you? Right?



I only wish.


----------



## Zackman1801

if someone had a tree they needed me to cut that wasnt totally ridiculous i would do the job. but thats mostly because i am always that desperate for wood.


----------



## KsWoodsMan

coog said:


> As some of you know, I has a great score on C.L a couple of weeks ago (see Craiglist Locust).So, with high hopes, I answered another "Free Firewood" ad a few days ago by providing my name, address and # to the e-mail account.I got a call yesterday from the woman who told me that she had two trees down, and if I did "a little work" I could have the wood.I didn't hang up until she had mentioned 'new roof', 'replace rotted fascia and soffit' and, I think, 'paint'.After all, she said, she was "just a woman" and couldn't do these things! I just want to know whose ex-wife this was...



(scratches chin and smiles as he asks) Is she in Danville ? If so ... I bet I know.

You know of course that we are just big, strong, dumb men that have nothing better to do than follow them around waiting for something more to do.

Suppers done , kids are fed I'm headed back out to cut till dark -thirty.


----------



## mga

> I just want to know whose ex-wife this was...



well, wait a sec......was she young?


----------



## coog

Sorry.I put that little jab in there just for you.Worst part was that she was just getting warmed up when I hung up on her!
Don't want to be a thread buster, but you should have seen all the people staring at me while I'm splitting Black Walnut by the sidewalk.I could have sold the pile 3 or 4 times.


----------



## mga

coog said:


> Sorry.I put that little jab in there just for you.Worst part was that she was just getting warmed up when I hung up on her!
> Don't want to be a thread buster, but you should have seen all the people staring at me while I'm splitting Black Walnut by the sidewalk.I could have sold the pile 3 or 4 times.



i'll bet.

i'm trying to work out a deal now on one huge walnut tree. problem is he wants it down...his wife doesn't. they're an older couple on a fixed income, so i'm trying to get them a deal to just have it dropped.

i said i would do the clean up providing i got all the wood. i'd take it down, but there are fences and two sheds under it and i don't have insurance. this thing is huge!!


----------



## coog

I've got to admit, it's hard to get used to cutting and splitting something I always thought was for furniture only.I was looking at a barn in Iowa once, about 50x120, made entirely of Black Walnut.I couldn't get my s#$t together fast enough so the guy dug a hole and pushed the whole thing in. It had 20"beams over 50' long


----------



## Mike Barcaskey

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/wan/844197040.html

what you want to bet that with the flair you'd be grinding 24 inches
$50 wouldn't even get me there


----------



## Mike Barcaskey

think this guy is lonely?

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/wan/842107301.html


----------



## Ductape

Mike Barcaskey said:


> think this guy is lonely?
> 
> http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/wan/842107301.html



Well, he insists they be in English, so he must want to read all the articles !


----------



## iowawoodcutter

wkpoor said:


> It is simply amazing the # of people who really believe that getting the wood is worth the labor to remove a tree. I always say firewood has absolutely no value. Its the service that does and thats what people are paying for. Still most think they are actually doing you a favor by giving you the wood for taking down a tree that is most always in a difficult spot. A case of wanting something for nothing.



Bingo!!! My neighbor thinks she is doing me a favor by letting me cut up her crappy small boxelder trees and letting me keep the wood. I am only doing it to be neighborly. And only cutting up the wood because I already dropped the trees. After last time, when I chewed up my chains a bit and was offered nothing for gas or chains, I said to myself, "enough is enough", let her see how much it will be to get a pro to come and cut down 20 12-18" diameter trees and clean them up. I bet all you pro's out there are dying at the chance to down these trees in exchange for keeping the firewood!!!


----------



## smoothED

I like the free ones that say,free washer(not working),free tv (broken)  I wonder if anyone really goes out there and picks up there garbage  there was one that said free grass clippings,you cut.


----------



## avalancher

Well, I am about to head out to my Craigslist job, everyone pray for me. I havent seen the tree yet, and I am hoping that it is a good one. I didnt pay for me to drive down there to look, I just figured to load up and hope for the best.
I reckon I am going to have to say a lot of NO in response to his requests for other work done. 
I will post what I find when I get back.
Already nervous about this job, and I aint even there yet.


----------



## mga

avalancher said:


> Well, I am about to head out to my Craigslist job, everyone pray for me. I havent seen the tree yet, and I am hoping that it is a good one. I didnt pay for me to drive down there to look, I just figured to load up and hope for the best.
> I reckon I am going to have to say a lot of NO in response to his requests for other work done.
> I will post what I find when I get back.
> Already nervous about this job, and I aint even there yet.



and don't forget your kazones.

sounds like you're gonna need them.


----------



## Wet1

avalancher said:


> Well, I am about to head out to my Craigslist job, everyone pray for me. I havent seen the tree yet, and I am hoping that it is a good one. I didnt pay for me to drive down there to look, I just figured to load up and hope for the best.
> I reckon I am going to have to say a lot of NO in response to his requests for other work done.
> I will post what I find when I get back.
> Already nervous about this job, and I aint even there yet.



Is this the same job you posted about on the first page? If so, I'm surprised you even 'took' this one!

Good luck...


----------



## thombat4

avalancher said:


> Well, I am about to head out to my Craigslist job, everyone pray for me. I havent seen the tree yet, and I am hoping that it is a good one. I didnt pay for me to drive down there to look, I just figured to load up and hope for the best.
> I reckon I am going to have to say a lot of NO in response to his requests for other work done.
> I will post what I find when I get back.
> Already nervous about this job, and I aint even there yet.



Well this ought to be good   !!!


----------



## 3fordasho

smoothED said:


> I like the free ones that say,free washer(not working),free tv (broken)  I wonder if anyone really goes out there and picks up there garbage  there was one that said free grass clippings,you cut.



Craigslist is amazingly effective for getting rid of junk. Last summer, faced with the task of cleaning out my brothers "junk house" we placed loads of broken lawn equipment, junk appliances, non-working electronics, stained and rain soaked sofa/love seat, double hung windows (take outs), and anything else you can imagine out by the curb. One craigslist add, with lots of pics and "FREE FREE" on it and that stuff would mostly dissapear overnight! Saved use lots of disposal fees not to mention the cost of hauling it. ;-)


----------



## aandabooks

I hope you are on your way home Avalancher. That sounds like a nightmare. If you do the job, keep one eye on your saw everytime you set it down. Otherwise it sounds like it might be off doing some other cutting.


----------



## johnha

I thought this was an actual joke thread. You guys are telling me that you actually respond to these 'free' firewood if you take the tree down ads?
:jawdrop: 

Around here, the pros (and many hacks with saws) take the tree down AND take the wood and get at least $700 to do so. Y'all are nuts.


----------



## mga

johnha said:


> I thought this was an actual joke thread. You guys are telling me that you actually respond to these 'free' firewood if you take the tree down ads?
> :jawdrop:
> 
> Around here, the pros (and many hacks with saws) take the tree down AND take the wood and get at least $700 to do so. *Y'all are nuts*.



perhaps.....but we enjoy being nuts.


----------



## johnha

mga said:


> perhaps.....but we enjoy being nuts.



What happens when you drop that 'free' tree on the guy's house?


----------



## mga

johnha said:


> What happens when you drop that 'free' tree on the guy's house?



i never take that kind of risk...speaking for myself, that is.

anyone dropping a tree near a house, car, fence, etc should have insurance.

i refuse those jobs.


----------



## 3fordasho

mga said:


> i never take that kind of risk...speaking for myself, that is.
> 
> anyone dropping a tree near a house, car, fence, etc should have insurance.
> 
> i refuse those jobs.




I recently checked out a "free black walnut trees" add on craigslist. 
Two medium sized black walnuts, first one would be a straigtforward drop but into a residential street. The second "larger" one was with in 20 feet of the house and leaned towards and had branches over the house. I turned down the job because of this but told the owner I would clean up and remove the wood if she could get someone else to drop them. She agreed so I thought I had a good deal... a few days later I get a call to come and drop the smaller one that had no chance of hitting anything so I did and it went well. The larger one would be dropped by a "pro". Get another call and now the story is the larger one will be "topped" by the "pro" and then I can easily drop the remaining trunk. So I get to the site and there is plenty of the tree standing 
including the branches over the house and she is expecting me to drop it... 
I consider but luckely end up refusing so she gets the handy neighbor guy to do it, he ties a rope about 20ft up and has 3 other neighbors on the end pulling, cuts the face cut so it falls towards the street, then the backcut. The guys on the end of the rope can't pull it over so the chainsaw equipped neighbor goes at the back cut somemore and ends up cutting thru part of the hinge, tree sets back on the backcut and then proceeds to drop exactly 90 degrees from where it was supposed to go, narrowly missing the front of the house  

I still got the wood  

It still was a good lesson because I was close to dropping that tree myself.


----------



## b1rdman

*Take my 2 trees down for me!*

"I wasnt sure where to post this...but is anyone willing to take down these two trees? I think they are diseased or dying, they are river birch, and they are known for having a short life span...the wood is still nice and hard. You can have the wood in exchange for the job. They are by the street and easy to access. Insured only please! See pics of the job...they arent too big...

UPDATE****** PS one responder said no one would take them as wood if they are diseased..I dont know that for sure, they might just be ugly, I have no proof they are diseased. I am not looking to supply lumber for anyone, just thought a man with a chainsaw and the knowhow, (who is unsured) would like to have some nice wood for this winter...and rid me of these two ugly trees that appear to be from the haunted forest."


----------



## stihl025

I won't even consider the free firewood ads unless there are some pics of the "wood".

If it is an ad that seems to be decent and does not have any pics posted with it, I will email and ask for them. If they do not want to take the time to supply them, then they don't want my time to come remove them.


----------



## johnha

mga said:


> anyone dropping a tree near a house, car, fence, etc should have insurance.
> 
> i refuse those jobs.



How often would one get asked to drop a tree that has no chance of hitting a house, car, fence, or anything else? 

'jobs'? Jobs are things I get paid for. Doing a $700 job for $200 worth of wood isn't a job, that's being taken advantage of.


----------



## mga

3fordasho said:


> I recently checked out a "free black walnut trees" add on craigslist.
> Two medium sized black walnuts, first one would be a straigtforward drop but into a residential street. The second "larger" one was with in 20 feet of the house and leaned towards and had branches over the house. I turned down the job because of this but told the owner I would clean up and remove the wood if she could get someone else to drop them. She agreed so I thought I had a good deal... a few days later I get a call to come and drop the smaller one that had no chance of hitting anything so I did and it went well. The larger one would be dropped by a "pro". Get another call and now the story is the larger one will be "topped" by the "pro" and then I can easily drop the remaining trunk. So I get to the site and there is plenty of the tree standing
> including the branches over the house and she is expecting me to drop it...
> I consider but luckely end up refusing so she gets the handy neighbor guy to do it, he ties a rope about 20ft up and has 3 other neighbors on the end pulling, cuts the face cut so it falls towards the street, then the backcut. The guys on the end of the rope can't pull it over so the chainsaw equipped neighbor goes at the back cut somemore and ends up cutting thru part of the hinge, tree sets back on the backcut and then proceeds to drop exactly 90 degrees from where it was supposed to go, narrowly missing the front of the house
> 
> I still got the wood
> 
> It still was a good lesson because I was close to dropping that tree myself.



alls well that ends well.

if the tree has any "situation" to it that i'm not comfortable with, i always tell them to hire an arborist. i tell them that if they hire a guy to just drop the limbs that cause concern, it would save them money.

i don't risk anything just for a tree.


----------



## avalancher

Well, I'm back with the first load of wood off of this site, and it was a doozy.
It ended up being a white oak, a little bigger than a "medium sized".
After looking at it, it was apparent that the thing could get dropped without hitting the house,IF it went where I WANT it to go.
Basically I told the guy he had two choices. Call a pro and have them drop the tree, I would clean up after the tree is down, or pay me to climb it, cut the top off, and break it down from there, but he had to sign a waiver releasing me of any liability.He was hesitant at first, and i dont blame him, but he decided to let me do it anyway. The only thing he asked is before I dropped the main stem he reserved the right to call off the job if he thought I didnt know what i was doing.Agreed.
Climbed the tree and took off all the weight on the house side and took the top off, he looked pleased.
Long story short, the tree is on the ground. While I was limbing he helped himself to my little Echo sitting in the back of the truck and did the limbing and the dogwoods he had in the back. I had figured to say NOT NO, BUT HECK NO, if he asked to use my saw, but since it never came up I didnt even mention it. Needless to say, he tore up the chain when it got loose and jumped the bar and tore out 6 drive teeth.
After a thorough butt chewing that even got the attention of his wife in the house, we came to an agreement. he would pay me for the chain and I would beat him senseless if I caught his hands on anything that belonged to me


----------



## cjcocn

avalancher said:


> Well, I'm back with the first load of wood off of this site, and it was a doozy.
> It ended up being a white oak, a little bigger than a "medium sized".
> After looking at it, it was apparent that the thing could get dropped without hitting the house,IF it went where I WANT it to go.
> Basically I told the guy he had two choices. Call a pro and have them drop the tree, I would clean up after the tree is down, or pay me to climb it, cut the top off, and break it down from there, but he had to sign a waiver releasing me of any liability.He was hesitant at first, and i dont blame him, but he decided to let me do it anyway. The only thing he asked is before I dropped the main stem he reserved the right to call off the job if he thought I didnt know what i was doing.Agreed.
> Climbed the tree and took off all the weight on the house side and took the top off, he looked pleased.
> Long story short, the tree is on the ground. *While I was limbing he helped himself to my little Echo sitting in the back of the truck and did the limbing and the dogwoods he had in the back. I had figured to say NOT NO, BUT HECK NO, if he asked to use my saw, but since it never came up I didnt even mention it. Needless to say, he tore up the chain when it got loose and jumped the bar and tore out 6 drive teeth.*
> After a thorough butt chewing that even got the attention of his wife in the house, we came to an agreement. he would pay me for the chain and I would beat him senseless if I caught his hands on anything that belonged to me



:censored: ....... it's that kind of thing that really burns me up. A fella works hard to get himself equipment and someone just comes along and starts messing with it.

You are a better man that I when it comes to keeping your cool. I would have gotten myself thrown off the property in short order. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## thombat4

avalancher said:


> While I was limbing he helped himself to my little Echo sitting in the back of the truck and did the limbing and the dogwoods he had in the back. I had figured to say NOT NO, BUT HECK NO, if he asked to use my saw, but since it never came up I didnt even mention it. Needless to say, he tore up the chain when it got loose and jumped the bar and tore out 6 drive teeth.
> After a thorough butt chewing that even got the attention of his wife in the house, we came to an agreement. he would pay me for the chain and I would beat him senseless if I caught his hands on anything that belonged to me



Nice job on that tree   ! That guy sounds dangerous left to his own devises


----------



## avalancher

The way he explained it, he said he had mentioned in his email that he wanted to use one of my saws, and since I didnt bother replying to the email (I really didnt know how to respond to all that nonsense in the email) he thought I was alright with it. As I explained it to him, my saws are very personal to me, they are more than just a tool. I spend time cleaning them, keeping them in tip top shape, and over the years they have become just like friends to me. I know what each one will do, and what they wont. Taking my saw without permission is worse than hopping in my truck and driving off.
As far as keep my cool, I didnt do a very good job,even when I saw him back up with a very white face. Spent a great deal of time in the Navy, and have a wonderful vocab to prove it, most of which gets dragged out and used when I am ticked.
He did apologize, and later offered me tickets to the local IceBears hockey team of which he is a member of the board of directors as a peace offering.
I dont think it will be an issue with him anymore.


----------



## TJ-Bill

I can't believe you went after the email he sent you. I really can't believe he grabbed one of your saws without asking. WOW.. I guess some people just don't understand but it's still a matter of respect.

Good Job..


----------



## computeruser

Let us not forget just how valuable wood is, though. Some of these offers seem perfectly reasonable - 2 cords of wood for a new roof, for example. Hey, this guy thinks so, anyway:


----------



## thombat4

I wasn't going to post this but...some of the best firewood deals around are right here in Cleveland Ohio!! Don't forget to bring your saws...or perhaps your sawzalls  

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/zip/851363425.html


----------



## HittinSteel

thombat4 said:


> I wasn't going to post this but...some of the best firewood deals around are right here in Cleveland Ohio!! Don't forget to bring your saws...or perhaps your sawzalls
> 
> http://cleveland.craigslist.org/zip/851363425.html



I saw this one myself. I always think of e-mailing these people and telling them how ridiculous they are, but stop short and decide to not waste my time


----------



## coog

No fighting, guys.There looks to be plenty for both of you.I hear that building felt makes a great fire starter.


----------



## kyle1!

*Hero needed*

http://desmoines.craigslist.org/zip/852519246.html

Anyone have the number for the Hall of Justice?


Brian


----------



## thombat4

HittinSteel said:


> I saw this one myself. I always think of e-mailing these people and telling them how ridiculous they are, but stop short and decide to not waste my time



I think some of these people honestly don't get it !


----------



## thombat4

kyle1! said:


> http://desmoines.craigslist.org/zip/852519246.html
> 
> Anyone have the number for the Hall of Justice?
> 
> 
> Brian



:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AOD

I see them all the time. It usually goes something like this:

FREE FIREWOOD

We have two large dead rotting pine trees leaning over our house and if you take them down and clean up the branches you can have the wood. 

I'd love to go over to one of those places, drop both trees on their house and leave.


----------



## thombat4

AOD said:


> I see them all the time. It usually goes something like this:
> 
> FREE FIREWOOD
> 
> We have two large dead rotting pine trees leaning over our house and if you take them down and clean up the branches you can have the wood.
> 
> I'd love to go over to one of those places, drop both trees on their house and leave.



Angel you're a bad boy !


----------



## KsWoodsMan

AOD said:


> I see them all the time. It usually goes something like this:
> 
> FREE FIREWOOD
> 
> We have two large dead rotting pine trees leaning over our house and if you take them down and clean up the branches you can have the wood.
> 
> I'd love to go over to one of those places, drop both trees on their house and leave.



That's just , WRONG ! On so many levels.

Borrow a car or leave someones card that you don't like.


----------



## TJ-Bill

kyle1! said:


> http://desmoines.craigslist.org/zip/852519246.html
> 
> Anyone have the number for the Hall of Justice?
> 
> 
> Brian



Hall of Justice.. Sounds like they need BATMAN!!!


----------



## MIspecial

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wan/853083056.html

Heres another good one, you do the work with your equipment for me...


----------



## DiscoInferno

This guy has been trying to sell this pile for months. Originally it was something like $10 per log. You just have to wonder what he thinks cedar is made of?

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/for/854731135.html


----------



## strongback

DiscoInferno said:


> This guy has been trying to sell this pile for months. Originally it was something like $10 per log. You just have to wonder what he thinks cedar is made of?
> 
> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/for/854731135.html



That's _got_ to be the winner! An armload of wood for $200? I could gather that much wood on a walk around my neighborhood after a good rain. Apparently, he believes that cedar logs have a higher BTU output than diesel soaked coal in a nuclear reactor.


----------



## PA Plumber

MIspecial said:


> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wan/853083056.html
> 
> Heres another good one, you do the work with your equipment for me...



Maybe I'm missing it. That doesn't seem like a bad deal to me. 
He has already gotten all of the wood together. 
If it's seasoned and ready to go, I think I would at least take a look.


----------



## Zinger

Probably thought it is worth that much because of the use of cedar for closets and chests.


----------



## MIspecial

PA Plumber said:


> Maybe I'm missing it. That doesn't seem like a bad deal to me.
> He has already gotten all of the wood together.
> If it's seasoned and ready to go, I think I would at least take a look.



I look at it like this. I spent my money to buy a splitter. I don't think it is fair to ask someone to use their time and equipment to preform a service and not pay for it. The offer of some wood is not enough for my time.

I have spent many days working for a tree service and getting paid to take trees down and haul away wood. Not in this ad but some want you to clean up a mess for free but you can keep the junk wood.


----------



## KsWoodsMan

DiscoInferno said:


> This guy has been trying to sell this pile for months. Originally it was something like $10 per log. You just have to wonder what he thinks cedar is made of?
> 
> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/for/854731135.html



$200 is a typo isnt it ? 

No , I guess it isn't . Ive seen some of the other ads on CL. It is still surprising.


----------



## coog

*Finally!*

Finally, a jewel amongst turds.This looks to be good stuff, all cut and ready to load.

http://tulsa.craigslist.org/zip/855282950.html


----------



## avalancher

coog said:


> Finally, a jewel amongst turds.This looks to be good stuff, all cut and ready to load.
> 
> http://tulsa.craigslist.org/zip/855282950.html



Yeah, that looks like a good find. I would be all over that one. Looks like maybe a tree service crew dumped a tree cause they didnt want to pay the disposal fee.
have you got in contact with the poster yet?


----------



## Madspeed

...and while you're here, if you wouldn't mind dropping the tree in the backyard thats leaning over the power lines...


----------



## 66polyhead

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/zip/851309011.html
Anybody know any lumberjacks?


----------



## husky46cc

*Wanting something for nothing*

I have a terrible neighbor, a Chinese woman who's always pestering arborists for low-ball estimates, trade labor for wood. etc. One guy gave her a quote of $1100 to drop an enormous 80 foot oak only 6 feet from her house. Her reply "Oh, no, too much money, I very good cook, will cook you Chinese dumplings for one year for free, you cut down tree." His reply: "Lady, I dont' even LIKE dumplings."


----------



## beerman6

coog said:


> Finally, a jewel amongst turds.This looks to be good stuff, all cut and ready to load.
> 
> http://tulsa.craigslist.org/zip/855282950.html



Id be all over that one...


----------



## Sprig

DiscoInferno said:


> This guy has been trying to sell this pile for months. Originally it was something like $10 per log. You just have to wonder what he thinks cedar is made of?
> 
> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/for/854731135.html



Woah watta deel!!! Hmmmmmmmmm, a night worth of bonfire wood or a cord of fir, hmmmmmmm :monkey:

It must have been, like, a shuper speshel magical tree!
ROFLOL!!

GAH!! I just turned down one of these fantastic deals the other day, 10 large-ish alders all at 45degrees over a swamp (read time consuming bloody dangerous), for the wood. I told the HO I'm alergic to alders, kinda looked at me funny. Said I'd get them on the ground and limbed @ 45$hr (probably 3hrs bs slaving) and he (thankfully) balked, I left never to return. Some folks just do not 'get it'.
I love the listing for the yard full of crap too  wtf are they thinking?

Anyhow, I find threads like this a source of morning mirth, go well with coffee.


----------



## avalancher

*There is no doubt, I am going to be certifiable soon..*

This topic has made me almost sick, and to boot I am so mad I would pummel anyone that came in the door right now and gave me a hard time.
As I mentioned in my previous posts on this topic, i took a second craigs list tree. Here is my first email from the guy before I came over there.

"yes, that's fine. while you're here, if u wouldn't mind cutting down some dogwoods & some off my magnolia & mulberry trees in the back that u can easily reach from the ground, i'd like u to do that, too. u can have any & all of the wood that u cut from those, too.
i also have some limbs hanging over my house from some kinda tree,i need you to climb up there and trim them back.my neighbor wants her litle trees trimmed in her yard next door, i told her that u wood do it for me.or i'll borrow your utility chainsaw & cut it up myself if u can just get it on the ground for me. thanks!
and my freind says that u can grind the stumps down to the ground with your chainsaw,just use a old chain and wash your saw with a garden hose real good to get the dirt out.is that okay?"

This is the message that I posted when i got back

Well, I'm back with the first load of wood off of this site, and it was a doozy.
It ended up being a white oak, a little bigger than a "medium sized".
After looking at it, it was apparent that the thing could get dropped without hitting the house,IF it went where I WANT it to go.
Basically I told the guy he had two choices. Call a pro and have them drop the tree, I would clean up after the tree is down, or pay me to climb it, cut the top off, and break it down from there, but he had to sign a waiver releasing me of any liability.He was hesitant at first, and i dont blame him, but he decided to let me do it anyway. The only thing he asked is before I dropped the main stem he reserved the right to call off the job if he thought I didnt know what i was doing.Agreed.
Climbed the tree and took off all the weight on the house side and took the top off, he looked pleased.
Long story short, the tree is on the ground. While I was limbing he helped himself to my little Echo sitting in the back of the truck and did the limbing and the dogwoods he had in the back. I had figured to say NOT NO, BUT HECK NO, if he asked to use my saw, but since it never came up I didnt even mention it. Needless to say, he tore up the chain when it got loose and jumped the bar and tore out 6 drive teeth.
After a thorough butt chewing that even got the attention of his wife in the house, we came to an agreement. he would pay me for the chain and I would beat him senseless if I caught his hands on anything that belonged to me

Then I got this email from him today after I went over there yesterday to take another load. I banged on his door, but he never came out so i cut a load and left. i was going to give him the bill for the damages that he did to my saw.

ed, i was here working, as i have an office in my home, & meant to get 
out to see you, but you were gone before i got out there. sorry, i was 
busy on the phone most of the time you were here.

ok, i'll pay you in cash for what i broke. will you cut up the mulberry 
for me & haul the brush from it & from the pine that is already on the 
ground up to the road for me when you come next week, & then come back & 
finish cutting off the pine sometime soon when you can bring a spotter? i know you said that it is not a good idea to use spikes to climb a tree that is not going to be cut down, but maybe you can just jump from the roof on to the tree?
i'm concerned that those limbs will fall & mess up my fence even more. 
what day will you be here next week? 
by the way, it sure is nice having a yard boy around here, the neighbors want you to work at their place for free to
thanks, mark

Please, someone remind me of this the next time I mention taking a craigslist tree again.


----------



## cjcocn

avalancher said:


> .... will you cut up the mulberry
> for me & haul the brush from it & from the pine that is already on the
> ground up to the road for me when you come next week, & then come back &
> finish cutting off the pine sometime soon when you can bring a spotter? i know you said that it is not a good idea to use spikes to climb a tree that is not going to be cut down, but maybe you can just jump from the roof on to the tree?
> i'm concerned that those limbs will fall & mess up my fence even more.
> what day will you be here next week?
> by the way, it sure is nice having a yard boy around here, the neighbors want you to work at their place for free to
> thanks, mark[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, someone remind me of this the next time I mention taking a craigslist tree again.
Click to expand...


I could never go back there if that was me. Too much stress in dealing with that situation so I'd ..... well, I could never go back there if that was me.


----------



## thombat4

A YARD BOY?!?!?!? :dizzy

Go back over there and smack him one for me!! I have heard it all now!!! What's truly amazing is he's serious!!


----------



## strongback

HAHAHAAAAAA! If I had been drinking anything I'd have sprayed everything withing a 10 yd radius of where I'm sitting. That is the funniest thing I've read on AS yet. HE CALLED YOU A YARD BOY!?!?!! While I'm sure you're fit to be tied, and I empathize with you (I really do), that is some hillarious :censored: ! 

If it helps any; just think about all of the volunteer work you have gained due to positive word of mouth. I'm sure you've cornered the market on doing charity tree service for miles around.

If you don't look like this :monkey: why does he suppose that you would be inclined to jump from his roof into a g:censored: d:censored: ed tree? I apologize for laughing, I know your not in the mood right now, but I think it's so funny because I wouldn't be able to draft a better prank email if I tried. That, my friend is a classic for all times and worthy of being tucked away on some corner of AS for posterity's sake.

I've got to rep you just for giving me the best laugh I've had in a very long time.


----------



## thombat4

strongback said:


> HAHAHAAAAAA! If I had been drinking anything I'd have sprayed everything withing a 10 yd radius of where I'm sitting. That is the funniest thing I've read on AS yet. HE CALLED YOU A YARD BOY!?!?!! While I'm sure you're fit to be tied, and I empathize with you (I really do), that is some hillarious :censored: !
> 
> If it helps any; just think about all of the volunteer work you have gained due to positive word of mouth. I'm sure you've cornered the market on doing charity tree service for miles around.
> 
> If you don't look like this :monkey: why does he suppose that you would be inclined to jump from his roof into a g:censored: d:censored: ed tree? I apologize for laughing, I know your not in the mood right now, but I think it's so funny because I wouldn't be able to draft a better prank email if I tried. That, my friend is a classic for all times and worthy of being tucked away on some corner of AS for posterity's sake.
> 
> I've got to rep you just for giving me the best laugh I've had in a very long time.



:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Sprig

"i know you said that it is not a good idea to use spikes to climb a tree that is not going to be cut down, but maybe you can just jump from the roof on to the tree?"
:monkey: YEEE-HAWWW!!!:monkey: Oh ya, I'd get right on that one since now ya knows how, OMG I think Imma gonna puke laughing!!!
"i'm concerned that those limbs will fall & mess up my fence even more." Good, better than havin' a pizzed off 'yard boy' mess up yer face! GAH! 
"what day will you be here next week?" Suggestion, NEVER. 
"by the way, it sure is nice having a yard boy around here, the neighbors want you to work at their place for free to" Boy oh boy, ain't they just the givin' sort, how magnaminous of them  
"thanks, mark" um, grrrrrrrrrrrr   

Un-frikken-believable!

Errrrrrr, this isn't a joke is it????


----------



## woodguy105

_.... will you cut up the mulberry 
for me & haul the brush from it & from the pine that is already on the 
ground up to the road for me when you come next week, & then come back & 
finish cutting off the pine sometime soon when you can bring a spotter? i know you said that it is not a good idea to use spikes to climb a tree that is not going to be cut down, but maybe you can just jump from the roof on to the tree?
i'm concerned that those limbs will fall & mess up my fence even more. 
what day will you be here next week? 
by the way, it sure is nice having a yard boy around here, the neighbors want you to work at their place for free to
thanks, mark[/color_

What the.......Avalancher I think you should keep those free craiglist rounds on the side and split em by hand...just think of that weasley homeowner every time you swing your maul....

:bang:


----------



## woodguy105

forgot to mention...make sure he pays you what he owes you. He probably wrotre that email to p%ss you off so you wouldn't come back.


----------



## pwl

Avalancher, how far will you travel? Hee Hee, best thread ever.


----------



## DiscoInferno

Here's the next one, not nearly as bad as the last one I posted but still absurd considering the glut of free firewood available every day on craigslist around here. To my eye it's 1/2 cord max. For reference, the going rate for 1/2 cord split and delivered is about the same, $150.

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/for/857262568.html


----------



## Wet1

*He Called You A...*

*YARD BOY!!!!!!! * 


Bawhhhhahhhahhhahhha! 

Sorry man, but that's some funny sh!t right there!!! Best laugh I've had all day, thanks.


----------



## Sprig

Mike Barcaskey said:


> think this guy is lonely?
> 
> http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/wan/842107301.html



:monkey: Hm, must be the pages on all his old mags is already stuck together?

:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

:looser:


----------



## Sprig

computeruser said:


> Let us not forget just how valuable wood is, though. Some of these offers seem perfectly reasonable - 2 cords of wood for a new roof, for example. Hey, this guy thinks so, anyway:



'Decorative accents..' O-o..... "Yesh and here is my rotten birch accent, ain't it bootyfull???"


----------



## blackdogon57

http://cgi.ebay.ca/White-Birch-Fire...yZ159913QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Check this one out - note the delivery charge. If thet sell I figure the guy could pull in at least 3 grand a cord selling this way.
Just put in my order. Can't wait till they get here. Think I'll order a few of the shelf brackets as well.


----------



## blackdiesel

blackdogon57 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.ca/White-Birch-Fire...yZ159913QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Check this one out - note the delivery charge. If thet sell I figure the guy could pull in at least 3 grand a cord selling this way.
> Just put in my order. Can't wait till they get here. Think I'll order a few of the shelf brackets as well.



Go to his feed back, He's selling them


----------



## rx7145

blackdiesel said:


> Go to his feed back, He's selling them



A sucker is born every day: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350096464101 :jawdrop:


----------



## olyman

if someone acually is buying that birch--they are def S I C K !!!!!! cripes--dingdong people!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DiscoInferno

The hits keep on coming:

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/wan/857639515.html


----------



## Slvrmple72

I wonder how they would react if a chip truck dumped a full load of wood in their driveway and just drove off!


----------



## Nacho82

You guys have to be making this shi t up. If your really going and doing bit ch labor for a little wood, your crazy in my book. They need to contact a tree service and get a quote, instead of begging for freebies. The quote is always higher if the wood is to be hauled away by us. The only ads I would ever go to are ones that have a picture of stacked up hardwood in an easy to reach location.


----------



## kevin j

This is a deal, you can do free labor for free.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/zip/857194808.html



Or, not quite as good a deal, you can pay for the privilege of doing free work

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wan/858188547.html


k


----------



## Wet1

kevin j said:


> Or, not quite as good a deal, you can pay for the privilege of doing free work
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wan/858188547.html



Sadly, some jackazz will probably pay him.


----------



## avalancher

woodguy105 said:


> forgot to mention...make sure he pays you what he owes you. He probably wrotre that email to p%ss you off so you wouldn't come back.



Thanks to all that posted, in answer to the questions, no I am not making this stuff up. I copied and pasted word for word what he emailed me. 
Now I am in a real dilema. I know he wants me to return to finish the job, 3/4 of the brush from the job still needs to be dragged to the road. When piling the brush to the side, I layed a heavy piece of rope first on the ground, then when its brush pulling time I planned on leaving the truck and trailer at the road and run the winch line down to each pile and hook on to the lasso around each pile and pull them all the road. Now I dont know what to do.
I sure dont want to go back there, but I ALWAYS keep my word. The deal was I get the wood, and I will pull all the brush to the road for the city to pick up. I have one load of wood there, my $$ for the damage he did to my saw, and I have a job to finish. But I sure dont feel like listening to any more crap! What to do?
I hate going back on my word, but a guy can take only so much!
What would you all do?


----------



## cjcocn

avalancher said:


> Thanks to all that posted, in answer to the questions, no I am not making this stuff up. I copied and pasted word for word what he emailed me.
> Now I am in a real dilema. I know he wants me to return to finish the job, 3/4 of the brush from the job still needs to be dragged to the road. When piling the brush to the side, I layed a heavy piece of rope first on the ground, then when its brush pulling time I planned on leaving the truck and trailer at the road and run the winch line down to each pile and hook on to the lasso around each pile and pull them all the road. Now I dont know what to do.
> I sure dont want to go back there, but I ALWAYS keep my word. The deal was I get the wood, and I will pull all the brush to the road for the city to pick up. I have one load of wood there, my $$ for the damage he did to my saw, and I have a job to finish. But I sure dont feel like listening to any more crap! What to do?
> I hate going back on my word, but a guy can take only so much!
> What would you all do?



I'd go back and do what I said I'd do, but no more than that.

Show up, put your plugs in your ears, then put your ear muffs on, then get busy. 

When he shows up with his new list of chores, tell him that you didn't sign on as a groundskeeper, but that you will finish what you said you'd finish.


----------



## beerman6

yup.


----------



## fourustircom

*Free Wood?*

How about when you go to the house, saw you'll be there on Saturday, get there and here is some other guy with the job half done. It was a crappy job with the "neighbor" wanting his brushed hauled to a certain place.


----------



## Wet1

I don't think I would have ever gone in the first place after reading the initial email correspondence...


----------



## strongback

cjcocn said:


> I'd go back and do what I said I'd do, but no more than that.
> 
> Show up, put your plugs in your ears, then put your ear muffs on, then get busy.
> 
> When he shows up with his new list of chores, tell him that you didn't sign on as a groundskeeper, but that you will finish what you said you'd finish.




What he said. Except I'd tell him that I didn't sign on as yard boy. 
The bad part is, he's probably still going to ask you to perform all of the stupid pet tricks he included in his email and you will have to say no w/out squeezing his neck until his head pops off. If you don't think you can do that, I'd say try to time your return trip for when he won't be there.


----------



## KsWoodsMan

Your word means a lot to you. 

Show up, go to the door and get your money. If they put you off tell them breaking your saw was not part of this deal. If they still baulk at paying you cut your losses, load your ropes and go. You did your part and want no part of working with him in an unsafe manner after he tried to use a power tool he was unqualified to operate.

If they pay up nicely, and give you no more grief, load your wood and figure on pulling the brush as agreed. 

Sounds like you have been more than patient with the guy, but do not give him a chance to get under your skin. It isn't worth the aggrivation. The first oppurtunity to pull out off the job, you take it. If he wants to know what you are doing tell him it was a favor to start with. Your boss pays you well to put up with him, you aren't getting paid and have no intention of putting up with him any longer. 

You will find the right words to get it across to him. Regard this as a learning experience. We should never get so old that we stop learning.


----------



## woodcutter69

here is another good one pay someone to cut there tree down.


----------



## woodcutter69

link didnt work I will try again.

http://omaha.craigslist.org/grd/858837625.html


----------



## kevin j

that guy seems reasonable: give him a bid to do the work and he keeps tree, or give him a bid to buy the tree. either way is fair. He is trolling to see what is reasonable, and honest.

it's the ones who want money to allow free work to be done that still amaze me.


----------



## Marc

*The barter system is alive and well...*

This guy is pretty flexible. your choice of a an '86 rusty Camaro *or* pool table in exchange for cord wood, pressure treated wood, a 4 x 8 utility trailer, woodstove vent pipe *or* the stove itself. Pretty good deal if you ask me.


----------



## strongback

Apparently, anything that was once a part of a tree can be labeled firewood.

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/zip/859628979.html


----------



## Madspeed

blackdiesel said:


> Go to his feed back, He's selling them



gee, I count 9 logs not 6! Now that's a bargain!!!!


----------



## Mike PA

http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/zip/858756266.html

Sounds like a winner.


----------



## avalancher

I have been wasting my time selling wood by the stack. Wood by the piece?
I cant imagine what it ends up costing for that evening fire after freight and all.
Crazy, just Crazy.


----------



## Zackman1801

i will say going to someones house and cutting up a fallen tree or taking down a tree in a field someone wants gone and getting the wood for free sure as hell beats paying the $250 a cord to get wood dropped off. i dont know about you guys but free wood is free wood, i dont care if i have to split it, as long as i dont have to pay for it.


----------



## Slvrmple72

Mike PA said:


> http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/zip/858756266.html
> 
> Sounds like a winner.



Drop it, take out the millable section and leave the rest!


----------



## Wet1

Slvrmple72 said:


> Drop it, take out the millable section and leave the rest!



Except for it's probably hanging over his house, power lines, and has a fence and small plantings all around the tree that the HO doesn't want harmed...


----------



## Mike PA

When I read that it has to be climbed, it's not worth doing. I am betting that it is in a residential area with numerous targets.


----------



## avalancher

Well, I am back from my final trip to the house from HE11, and I am never going back. I drove up to his house, fired up the saw, and went to work. After two tankfuls and nobody appeared, i went to the house and knocked.
I told him that I had this final load to haul off, and afer the trailer is full I will drop the trailer on the street and pull the brush out to the road with the truck. As i mentioned before, all the piles had been piled on top of pieces of rope, all I had to do was attach each lasso to the hitch and pull them to the road.
then I said I need the money for the repairs to my saw. He mentioned the tree needed limbing and all the brush in the backyard. I told him nope, not going to do it. I am not going to gaff a living tree that is going to stay, I am not jumping from your roof to the tree, and I am not going to rope climb the tree either. I am also not going to clean up the mess that you made while tearing up my saw.
Then he said, "Well, if you want your money, you are going to do exactly what I say. I wont pay until you do."
Well, to say the least, I told him to take the 40 bucks, hire him a REAL YARDBOY, and have a nice day. Got in my truck and left with my last load.
Man, has he got a ton of brush to pull. Hope he has fun.
I did everything that I could to keep my word and my end of the bargain, but I know my conscience will not be bothering me tonight.


----------



## Wet1

Good for you, I don't think there's anymore you could do with that bad situation.

If you had the "Yard Boy" tee-shirt that I had suggested you have made up, you could have given him one as a farewell gift for him to wear while he was dragging all that brush and cleaning up the mess...


----------



## avalancher

Wet1 said:


> Good for you, I don't think there's anymore you could do with that bad situation.
> 
> If you had the "Yard Boy" tee-shirt that I had suggested you have made up, you could have given him one as a farewell gift for him to wear while he was dragging all that brush and cleaning up the mess...



You know, I would wait a long time in the weeds with a camera to get a picture of that happening. I would print it out and attach it to my monitor. A good warning any time my browser started wandering off to craigslist.


----------



## strongback

Avalancher,

That is one for the books. That guy has some serious nerve. I'd be inclined to sabotage one of his trees and let the next stiff breeze blow it into his attic. Either that or set fire to the brush pile in his yard late one night. I wouldn't do it but I'd want to real bad.


----------



## avalancher

strongback said:


> Avalancher,
> 
> That is one for the books. That guy has some serious nerve. I'd be inclined to sabotage one of his trees and let the next stiff breeze blow it into his attic. Either that or set fire to the brush pile in his yard late one night. I wouldn't do it but I'd want to real bad.



Trust me, I could hardly resist the impulse when I left to leave some serious ruts in his yard. My trailer was loaded all the way,and I was in 4 low to give it some more grunt until I got on to pavement. I was seriously tempted to dump the clutch and floor it and give him something more to clean up.
But, I am glad that I didnt. I just got an email from him a mintue ago, says he has referred this to his attorney:jawdrop: 
If this goes to small claims court, I want EVERYTHING to show I did what any gentleman would do. Treat him with respect even though he is an idiot.


----------



## strongback

You've got to be :censored: 'n me!? It crossed my mind while I was reading you're most recent post that a weasel like this might try to sue. I'd be interested in reading this emailed threat of legal action, would you cut and paste or screen capture the *ENTIRE *email to AS? Maybe there is some information we can use to dissuade him or at least cause him some discomfort.


----------



## avalancher

Here is the email that was waiting for me when I got home.


i dont appreciate being talked to like u did when you where here.i dont really care how big you are,u are not going to talk to me like i am some child. i have friends in high places that would love to make your life rough.
please let me know when u can get the rest of the brush up 
to the road, including the pine & mulberry in the back that is on the 
ground, & when you will be back to cut the stump down, as i want you to 
help me carry the black kettle from the back to sit on the stump once it 
is cut down to the ground level. i also have sections of poplar in the back that aren't split that i can't get in my fireplace,i will need you to split them up for me. after that we can see about getting you your money
thanks, mark

This is the email that i sent in return

-----Original Message-----
From: Gelstuff.Com [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Tuesday, September 30, 2008 11:43 AM
To:MARK
Subject: FW: hi ed

Two things amaze me. One, you actually think you are entitled to free work around your place, as if I am nothing but as you put it, "a yard boy"

Two, you keep adding things to the list that you want me to do. The original deal was I cut up the big oak in your yard, take the good wood, and haul the brush to the road. Now it has escalated to



you want me to climb up your pine tree and provide my own spotter at my expense and lower the limbs to the ground. Did you really expect me to rope climb YOUR tree and put my life on the line with you as backup? I don’t climb for free, period. It is dangerous work, and I get paid to risk my life.

Then loan you my saw so that you can tear it up after I said point blank that I am not interested in the trees in the backyard. Then you expect me to go clean up YOUR mess that you made with MY saw.

Then you want me to haul all the branches in your backyard to the road.

Then you want me to cut the stump down. I already told you that I don’t grind stumps. Any further down the ground and you run into dirt splashed up by rain and it ruins your chain. I already explained this to you.

Then you want me to haul some kettle out to the stump.

You don’t even have the courtesy to ASK, you issue orders, IE "I want you to...." Well, I am not your yard boy. I have thousands of hours in the woods to learn my trade and I don’t work for free. The original deal was the wood in exchange for the brush of the tree taken to the road. Nothing more. Take the 40 bucks that you owe me and hire the work done. I am not returning to your home under any circumstances.

This is the email that I got in return

-----Original Message-----
From: MARK
Sent: Tuesday, September 30, 2008 12:03 PM
To: Gelstuff.Com
Subject: hope you got a good lawyer

so you want to play hardball huh?do you know who i am?i have sent all emails to my attorney and instructed him to file a suite against u. u have no idea who u are dealing with.my yard is a mess, i have branches hanging over my house that u need to remove,and my neighbor is furious that u havent trimmed her trees yet.u have until the end of today to get this work done,or u will spend a long time in jail.


----------



## Wet1

> so you want to play hardball huh?do you know who i am?i have sent all emails to my attorney and instructed him to file a suite against u. u have no idea who u are dealing with.my yard is a mess, i have branches hanging over my house that u need to remove,and my neighbor is furious that u havent trimmed her trees yet.u have until the end of today to get this work done,or u will spend a long time in jail.


opcorn: 
Wow, that's almost as funny as the original "yard boy" comment!!! I really like the part about the neighbor being furious because you haven't done her work for free yet!  

I don't think I'd bother wasting my time responding to this azz-clown, you'll just be giving him ammo in the event he does attempt some type of legal action... Then again, I don't think I would have responded after seeing the initial email either (sorry to rub salt in the wounds).


----------



## avalancher

Wet1 said:


> opcorn:
> Wow, that's almost as funny as the original "yard boy" comment!!! I really like the part about the neighbor being furious because you haven't done her work for free yet!
> 
> I don't think I'd bother wasting my time responding to this azz-clown, you'll just be giving him ammo in the event he does attempt some type of legal action... Then again, I don't think I would have responded after seeing the initial email either (sorry to rub salt in the wounds).




The first emails werent too bad, I took them as a guy who had no idea what his wood would buy them. I get them quite frequently. Some folks seem to think that the tree is worth a boatload of money for firewood. some even think that it is worth a bunch for timber.
But, as you noted, things quickly went to he11.
Live and learn I guess.


----------



## Marc

avalancher said:


> The first emails werent too bad, I took them as a guy who had no idea what his wood would buy them. I get them quite frequently. Some folks seem to think that the tree is worth a boatload of money for firewood. some even think that it is worth a bunch for timber.
> But, as you noted, things quickly went to he11.
> Live and learn I guess.



Yeah, I don't think you have much to worry about if he doesn't even know the difference between criminal and civil court. I'm fairly certain you don't hear anything from this guy again. 

Maybe you should ask him if the "law suite" is as big as the honeymoon suite.

What lawyer in their right mind wouldn't laugh that request right out of their firm? Even if he did you've got a written record of what happened, the only thing civil action would amount to is a good opportunity to counter sue for the $40 he never paid for damaging your property and the time and aggravation .


----------



## ktm rider

Man oh man the nerve of some people. Don't you just love it when people keep tacking on things they want you to do AFTER the deal is struck. This guy is a joke and just wants something for nothing... I don't see where he has a leg to stand on legally. You fulfilled your original commitment and even went above and beyond.. Tell this A-hole to pack sand.....


----------



## beerman6

Dudes insane...


----------



## arborworks1

You should have given him a quote, your hourly rate for the other work, would have solved everything before it started. He could sue, for the principle, you never stated that you would not do the things he asked. You have to be careful of shady people. get it in writing before taking equipment out.


----------



## czeigler

I feel for ya man! But this $hit is funny! 

Keep us posted!

opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## cityevader

:jawdrop: :jawdrop: Oh....MY....GOODNESS!!!!!!!!


----------



## strongback

I'm calling BS!! Avalancher, either you're being punked or your punking us! No one can be that ridiculously over the top. I think I might be inclined to forget to omit his email address when I posted his next missive to the forum. But that's just me...:angry2:


----------



## avalancher

arborworks1 said:


> You should have given him a quote, your hourly rate for the other work, would have solved everything before it started. He could sue, for the principle, you never stated that you would not do the things he asked. You have to be careful of shady people. get it in writing before taking equipment out.


The majority of these things were not mentioned to begin with, so there was nothing to worry about from the start. it was a simple drop the tree, buck it up, and haul the brush to the street.
Your right, I never said that I wouldnt do all the other stuff, but i also didnt say i wouldnt paint his house, re roof the place, and take his old lady out to dinner. There is no way I could have possibly have forseen any of this. it just got crazier and crazier as it went.


----------



## avalancher

strongback said:


> I'm calling BS!! Avalancher, either you're being punked or your punking us! No one can be that ridiculously over the top. I think I might be inclined to forget to omit his email address when I posted his next missive to the forum. But that's just me...:angry2:



What the heck are you talking about? punking you? Are you kidding?


----------



## strongback

and let me know when you intend to drive up here and strip all of these pine needles from my trees because they keep dropping on the lawn and making it look bad. And when your done with that I'm sure my neighbors here on AS are looking forward to having a yard boy to do a little work.

Have you considered changing your user ID yet? :check:


----------



## strongback

avalancher said:


> What the heck are you talking about? punking you? Are you kidding?




Yes, I'm kidding. It's just so :censored: ed crazy it's hard to fathom.


----------



## avalancher

strongback said:


> and let me know when you intend to drive up here and strip all of these pine needles from my trees because they keep dropping on the lawn and making it look bad. And when your done with that I'm sure my neighbors here on AS are looking forward to having a yard boy to do a little work.
> 
> Have you considered changing your user ID yet? :check:



your getting out of line here man. I aint out to start any trouble with you.


----------



## strongback

Okay maybe a bit too far. My sincerest apologies.


----------



## avalancher

strongback said:


> Okay maybe a bit too far. My sincerest apologies.



I got your PM, sorry I have lost my sense of humor and took yours the wrong way. Like i said in the PM, I aint used to no courtrooms, spent a few years in the Navy, but it did little to interest me in anything but country living. talk about lawsuits and courtrooms rattle my cage big time.


----------



## JBinKC

I wouldn't go back and actually I would call the city nuisance department and file an anonymous complaint about the condition of his yard.

He is a not a threat IMO. A person with a credible standing would have the werewithall to pay for your services in the first place. Fat chance a scum like him would shell out the steep fees to hire an attorney at a $200/hr clip. No attorney would take this on a contingency as the damages are likely inconsequential. 

The way I look at the evidence in the emails is he is performing usury and all you have to practice at most is ordinary care. There is nothing out of the ordinary for you to perform the labor in the most convenient way for you.

The wood also has no value since an arborist would charge more for its removal.


----------



## kevin j

my legal expereince has been learned the hard way. Keep the words short and sweet, no more responses, and keep the paper trail. You are in fine shape. He has no ground for anything, and if he files small claims court, you counter with arborist wages lost for the day (although some states don't allow that.) You were civil and didn't do anything to excalate it.

Space, here's a nice case for you.everything done right IMO.. 

His threats remind me of 'the quoations of Cole' on the scambaiter site. hilarious stuff.



http://thescambaiter.com/forum/showthread.php?t=109


k


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

Holy Schizz-nit!!! I've been reading this thread over and over - the updates are more and more crazy:jawdrop: 

I've been following this and having a greater sense of anger and upset for what people on CL are proposing. Just in the last two days:

http://madison.craigslist.org/zip/861579183.html

"cottonwood free if you are willing to cut it up and haul. some small some large "

SERIOUSLY??!?!?

This one is even better - smacks of what Avalancher is going through... 

http://madison.craigslist.org/zip/859518067.html

"Hi, here is what we got: All NICE Hardwood, big woods, most all is standing dead. Easy access, with a truck. I would be interested in sharing it. Make a load for you, then make a load for me. If you are interested please call 920-960-1763 

thanks!! "

I would be interested in sharing it... Bull F**K ing S**T!!! get your own G-D equipment, drop the trees on your own time (or your own head). 

I HATE it when people get rich, think they want to be country folk, buy acreage and then want others to take care of them. Stay in the city where you belong.

Sorry, hijacking the thread.

Pi**ed off in Madison.


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

Actually, Avalancher, this guy does sound like a real blow hard A-hole who can't back anything up. Some of the statements in the e-mail sound really 'shrill' like someone who's trying to piss you off. OR the person has some serious mental issues. I mean SERIOUS issues. 

But just in case, I'd DEFINITELY keep a paper trail - print out all e-mails and correspondence, save voicemails if you've got them. 

What's the statute of limitations on this kind of thing? My wife and I had a freind who went to law school - Intellectual Property (patents & things) - and he said you can sue for ANYTHING. You won't always be successful but you CAN sue for anything. 

Good luck and Pax Vobiscum.
Tony


----------



## olyman

avalancher---as said---KEEP ALL THE PAPER TRAILS, AND EMAILS--that guys a KOOK!!! someone needs to pay that idiot a visit late at night---and then tell his wife why it happened--she might beat him also---


----------



## KsWoodsMan

Any further communication will only further incite him. Good thing you didn't dump the clutch in his yard or then it would have added criminal destruction to his complaint.

You acted admirably in your patience with this nutjob. Print and keep your emails, print the original ad before it expires on CL and makes some notes to yourself in a journal of sometype while your memory is still fresh on this. Tuck them away and forget about. If you hear from him, make a note of his communications in the journal and forget about it.

Do NOT tell him that you will return to finish whatever it is that he wants or his list will keep growing. "He who holds the gold makes the rules." He has your money and if you want it you will have to jump through his hoops , so to speak to get it.

I liked the idea of filing a public nuisance complaint on the guy.

I wonder what the chances are you might be able to place a lien on his home for work preformed. Building supply outlets do it if the contractor doesnt pay up on time after the home is built, mechanics do it on cars so they can sell it to recoup their expenses.

Anybody ever heard the one about the high powered lawyer riding in his car and sees a man and his family along side the road eating grass and tells his driver to pull over for a minute?

*If not*, He rolls down his window before asking the man what they are doing . The man replies , "Sir I have been on hard times and my family and I are so hungry, this is our last resort."
The lawyer tells him to get his family and get them in his car. He will take them to his house to feed them.
Once they are all in the car and headed to the lawyers house the man is very grateful to him and says as much to the lawyer.
The lawyer waves it off as if it a small thing for him to do this for them and says, "Think nothing of it, I have plenty of grass at my house and you can have all that you want." 

Sorry to hear about your aggravation with this guy.


----------



## strongback

After a bit of thought it came to me that if you returned his precious wood he'd not have any grounds to complain about anything. As it stands all he can claim is that you took his valuable tree without justly compensating him. So, if you want to make a point whilst taking away his only possible (if not at all probable) legal standing, take the wood back. How and where you leave it is up to you.

As has been said, this guy is just a chump with a Napoleon complex. He's blowing hot air in hopes of getting you to do his bidding.


----------



## avalancher

strongback said:


> After a bit of thought it came to me that if you returned his precious wood he'd not have any grounds to complain about anything. As it stands all he can claim is that you took his valuable tree without justly compensating him. So, if you want to make a point whilst taking away his only possible (if not at all probable) legal standing, take the wood back. How and where you leave it is up to you.
> 
> As has been said, this guy is just a chump with a Napoleon complex. He's blowing hot air in hopes of getting you to do his bidding.



Returning his wood is out of the question, its already split and stacked. But I did as several of you advised, I printed out his original CL posting, all his emails, and made a recording of his rants on my voicemail. I got one brief voicemail from him last night, just a bunch more of his rants.
Thanks to all that have read along with this post and gave me some good sound advise. I have never had to deal with someone like this before, but hopefully I wont have to anymore.
All of you here have been a great help, if nothing more you have reminded me to keep my chin up and retain my sense of humor. Thanks again guys!


----------



## Wet1

*Looking at it from another angle...*

Rereading post #3 (below) if you did decide to take this job (which you surprisingly did do), you probably should have at the minimum verbally told him you were not going to do any of these additional things before hand. If he did not agree to these terms, that would have been the end of it right there before you ever touched his property. OTOH, by you not not disputing these additional items before taking the red oak, your subsequent actions tend to imply that you were indirectly agreeing to his terms.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=1148880&postcount=3



The guy is a POS and what's done is done, but if nothing else you've learned a thing or two from this. Let's just hope this clown is full of hot air and this is the end of the story...

BTW, how wealthy does he appear to be (house, cars, neighborhood, etc)?


----------



## avalancher

Wet1 said:


> Rereading post #3 (below) if you did decide to take this job (which you surprisingly did do), you probably should have at the minimum verbally told him you were not going to do any of these additional things before hand. If he did not agree to these terms, that would have been the end of it right there before you ever touched his property. OTOH, by you not not disputing these additional items before taking the red oak, your subsequent actions tend to imply that you were indirectly agreeing to his terms.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=1148880&postcount=3
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is a POS and what's done is done, but if nothing else you've learned a thing or two from this. Let's just hope this clown is full of hot air and this is the end of the story...
> 
> BTW, how wealthy does he appear to be (house, cars, neighborhood, etc)?



Trust me, that was part of the first conversation that we had when I got there. I really didnt mind knocking down a few trees for him in the back with the idea that he would drag off the wood himself. The real issue was the pine tree he had close to the house that had a lot of broken limbs hanging from it. I explained that to get up there meant climbing of which I dont do for free, plus gaffs would certainly destroy the tree. After I told him that I had no interest in the trees for firewood in the back, he seemed alright. then he borrowed my saw without asking, tore it up, and began his list of demands that i needed to meet before he would pay up for the repairs to my saw. His language at first was "can you do for me" and quickly escalated into "you are going to do." I get requests like that quite frequently, and for the most part I dont mind knocking off some limbs or removing a small dead tree. The problems arrive when they expect me to not only knock the limbs down but haul them to the road as well. More than once I have followed a guy around the yard, knocked off limbs, and had the homeowner haul them away.
The first meeting seemed to go alright, and he seemed perfectly normal and okay.
If I had an inkling at that time that he was a nut, I would have walked.

As far as wealthy, his neighborhood is nothing but high end homes, most Im sure would run in the 800K neighborhood or better(big dollars around here)hes got money, just doesnt want to spend any of it.


----------



## weloveburning

Avalancher,

The guy is a total nut case. And any judge that gets this in his court room will laugh him right out the door. You did the right thing. Keep all the paperwork, because in the end, it will wind up costing *him* money,* if* it gets that far. And if he files, then you counter, for the torn up saw. 

It really stinks that there are people out there like this, and the sad fact is, they are breading. 

Edit: Another thing you might want to think about, is going back, without him knowing and taking pictures, the way it sits now. Just as a backup.


----------



## Wet1

weloveburning said:


> Edit: Another thing you might want to think about, is going back, without him knowing and taking pictures, the way it sits now. Just as a backup.



Very good idea! CYA as much as possible since it sounds like he has the funds to be a prick by filing some type of legal action.


----------



## avalancher

TreeCo said:


> Like running a business without a license?
> 
> 
> 
> Tax evasion?
> 
> 
> 
> What would be the value of the removed trees if the homeowner claimed the wrong trees were removed?
> 
> Insured?



Come on man, cut me some slack here, will you?
Sheesh, a guy cant win sometimes.


----------



## MIspecial

Trade 15 cords split firewood for a fish tank! 


http://detroit.craigslist.org/bar/862162726.html


----------



## DiscoInferno

MIspecial said:


> Trade 15 cords split firewood for a fish tank!
> 
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/bar/862162726.html



That's Michigan, though, so he probably means face cords.


----------



## Zackman1801

those fishtanks are quite expensive with all of that stuff in there, especially if he has any exotic fish. it dosent take long to rack up the cost with fish, since they need lots of special care.


----------



## johnha

Depends on how much a cord is going for up that way. Being that it appears to be a planted tank he may have all kinds of expensive goodies like lighting, CO2 injection. Not cheap to do.


----------



## MIspecial

Lets say he ment face cords and $75.00 is the going rate. A fish tank costs over $1,000.00? WOW!--thats stupid--can't even pet them!


----------



## Zackman1801

no but you can put sharks in there and watch them eat goldfish, now that might be neat.


----------



## johnha

MIspecial said:


> Lets say he ment face cords and $75.00 is the going rate. A fish tank costs over $1,000.00? WOW!--thats stupid--can't even pet them!



I don't wanna make you choke on your wheaties or anything but that tank alone was probably $500. $1000 for just an empty 150 gallon aquarium with an oak stand and canopy would be cheap. 

The only plant I can make out there may be Elodea (sp?), which won't grow well with a regular old canopy. I would venture he's got at least $350 in lighting to boot.


----------



## 046

*Can you fence a yard? I will give you old shed - $1 (Dustin Ok)*

Can you fence a yard? I will give you old shed - $1 (Dustin Ok)

Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-09-29, 1:50PM CDT


My mom lives out in the country and there are alot of coyotes and bobcats around here. I tried helping her get a dog but she doesn't want one because we lost our favorite one a few months back. Maybe if someone can fence in the yard for us that has old fence or unwanted fence then that would keep them out we could give you our old shed. It still has some tin on it and all the wood from it you could have too. We will be moving soon and she is there by herself since my dad passed a few months back. I hope if anyone can do this or has a better idea just call or write, my number is 618-xxx-xxxx,thank you. Here is the picture of our shed.


----------



## johnha

avalancher said:


> Come on man, cut me some slack here, will you?
> Sheesh, a guy cant win sometimes.



But TreeCo speaks with wisdom. Even without getting a lawyer involved this guy could make a few calls and cause you quite a bit of grief.

Which is just another real good reason to avoid these so called 'deals'. 

Even with all the people jumping on the wood heat bandwagon over the past few years, there's way too much free wood available to get involved in these kinds of deals.


----------



## Sprig

WoW!!
As in HOLEY POOP!!
this gets funnier and funnier, despite any realities, just frikken unbelievable, but knowing human nature............... As someone already mentioned, quite mad  This person Avalancher is dealing with (or not) sounds somewhat like a scientologist, :monkey: grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 
Edit> I just caught the fish tank additions, erm, 15 cords split= over 3k, must be a special tank to be worth that much used....... GAH!


Serge


----------



## Sprig

WetBehindtheEar said:


> Actually, Avalancher, this guy does sound like a real blow hard A-hole who can't back anything up. Some of the statements in the e-mail sound really 'shrill' like someone who's trying to piss you off. OR the person has some serious mental issues. I mean SERIOUS issues.
> 
> But just in case, I'd DEFINITELY keep a paper trail - print out all e-mails and correspondence, save voicemails if you've got them.
> 
> What's the statute of limitations on this kind of thing? My wife and I had a freind who went to law school - Intellectual Property (patents & things) - and he said you can sue for ANYTHING. You won't always be successful but you CAN sue for anything.
> 
> Good luck and Pax Vobiscum.
> Tony


Yesseree, madness!

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## pwl

*Another one*

hhtp//:syracuse.craigslist.org/zip/850584802.html

They're everywhere.


----------



## JBinKC

You have to be kidding me someone with an 800K home would be willing to risk someone to cut down a tree with someone who is not insured? And looking at his writing skills in his email correspondence he would be lucky to hold a minimum wage job.


----------



## aquan8tor

MIspecial said:


> Lets say he ment face cords and $75.00 is the going rate. A fish tank costs over $1,000.00? WOW!--thats stupid--can't even pet them!



Actually that tank probably cost a lot more than that. A 150 gallon tank is a lot of money, there guy. I used to have over $10,000 in saltwater tanks. No $hit.


----------



## motoroilmccall

Check this one out...

http://buffalo.craigslist.org/zip/854100561.html


----------



## Kingsley

http://madison.craigslist.org/wan/867883736.html

What in the? So how is the electrical ??? Geez?


----------



## hazard

We have some good ones up here don't we!!!


----------



## Kingsley

> We have some good ones up here don't we!!!



Sure do! A Madisonion hey, on a chainsaw board. What the heck do you talk to your neighbors about?


----------



## Aaron B

Kingsley said:


> http://madison.craigslist.org/wan/867883736.html
> 
> What in the? So how is the electrical ??? Geez?



Probably some political crap like paying the bill.


----------



## wkpoor

> Check this one out...
> 
> http://buffalo.craigslist.org/zip/854100561.html


Isn't that amazing that some one or ones would let a tree grow to that size in such a bad place. Must be an obvious nobody wants to pay to have it taken down so we'll just let it grow. Then after it falls on a structure we'll get the insurance to take it out and fix the building.


----------



## Scootermsp

AOD said:


> I see them all the time. It usually goes something like this:
> 
> FREE FIREWOOD
> 
> We have two large dead rotting pine trees leaning over our house and if you take them down and clean up the branches you can have the wood.
> 
> I'd love to go over to one of those places, drop both trees on their house and leave.




I couldn't have said it better myself. :agree2: :agree2: :agree2:


----------



## omegajim

people throw this stuff out there figuring they only need one fool to show up and do the work.


----------



## AOD

omegajim said:


> people throw this stuff out there figuring they only need one fool to show up and do the work.



Yeah but would any self respecting homeowner want "some fool" working on their property? If I was a homeowner doing something like that I would make sure they knew what they were doing, and reserve the right to end the job if I felt it was being done in an unsafe manner.


----------



## cityevader

Foolish folks prolly look at a tree and say "That's gotta be 4 cords worth of wood right there!"....but they're comparing it to full retail price of a cord from the swindler that always delivers half a cord....so they figure that dead leaning tree is gold and worth $1500!!!!!!
Then they translate that into hours of labor...If it only takes 2 hours to cut down(or whatever) "highway robbery!!!!" cries the fool, and wants to "trade" $1500 dollars of labor for "$1500" of wood....even swap...no wait, I'm doing you a favor by giving you free wood that you're going to make $1500 pure profit out of!!!! So could you do a few other things around here, yard boy?


----------



## 1 woodpile

Ya heres another I guess i will call this dog and ask him how many cords would you like.. and what kind of wood to... Yeah right :censored: 


Hello im looking to offset my heat costs this winter by using my fireplace alot more. Im in need of some firewood to do so. I cannot cut due to i do not have the tools, but i will be able to pickup providing its not that far outta my way. 

Please contact me if you can help me out. 

Also you can call me and let me know what you can do


----------



## avalancher

cityevader said:


> Foolish folks prolly look at a tree and say "That's gotta be 4 cords worth of wood right there!"....but they're comparing it to full retail price of a cord from the swindler that always delivers half a cord....so they figure that dead leaning tree is gold and worth $1500!!!!!!
> Then they translate that into hours of labor...If it only takes 2 hours to cut down(or whatever) "highway robbery!!!!" cries the fool, and wants to "trade" $1500 dollars of labor for "$1500" of wood....even swap...no wait, I'm doing you a favor by giving you free wood that you're going to make $1500 pure profit out of!!!! So could you do a few other things around here, yard boy?



Ouch, that souns familiar.Someone pinch me hard and wake me up. I gotta be redreaming that nightmare.


----------



## Dave

*It Gets Worse!!!!*

Here in Rhode Island you have to pay to work for nothing! 
http://providence.craigslist.org/mat/870341356.html

I can hear my accountant now- No, Dave, they are supposed to pay YOU!


----------



## kevin j

can hear my accountant now- No, Dave, they are supposed to pay YOU! 





you may lose money on this job, but you make it up in volume..........


----------



## avalancher

Dave said:


> Here in Rhode Island you have to pay to work for nothing!
> http://providence.craigslist.org/mat/870341356.html
> 
> I can hear my accountant now- No, Dave, they are supposed to pay YOU!



Holy Cow Batman! You gotta pay to remove the tree. What the He11?
Wonder if Chevy is paying him to drive that car around?
I had to email this guy, just to see what his reaction is when I asked him if he was nuts.


----------



## czeigler

*Tree stumps anyone???*

http://york.craigslist.org/zip/870120378.html

Tree stumps (spring grove)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-10-07, 2:52PM EDT



I will be having alot of tree stump pulled from ground. If you have any instest in them please let me know. They are all free. You do the work of load and haul. Thanks


----------



## Dave

I got the job!!!!! But first I'll stop by the saw shop and Jon is going to give me 60 bucks to take a bar & chain off his shelf, then run by the gas station, Ahmed is going to pay me 120 bucks to fill my dump and chipper with his gas, waiting for a call back from my insurance guy, told him I'd upgrade to a mil on my liability if he paid the difference, if this works out I'll be rolling in dough. Sounds like the start of a great internet scam.......make it up in volume- love it!


----------



## wkpoor

There is a phone # on the add. Has anyone called to ask what planet they are living on!


----------



## avalancher

*Nut with a maple*

I didnt call him, but I emailed him. couldnt resist.

One question. Are you nuts? You want someone to pay YOU to remove a YOUR tree?

His reply,

yes, I have done this before......

I estimate that there are over 1000 board feet of maple in the trunk alone, plus the limbs, plus whatever cordage is not sent to a saw mill. Would you like me to email you when I get the tree taken down?


-----Original Message-----
From: Gelstuff.Com <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Wed, 8 Oct 2008 9:33 am
Subject: Maple Tree - $300 (Pawtucket)


** CRAIGSLIST ADVISORY --- AVOID SCAMS BY DEALING LOCALLY
** Avoid: wiring money, cross-border deals, work-at-home
** Beware: cashier checks, money orders, escrow, shipping
** More Info: http://www.craigslist.org/about/scams.html



One question. Are you nuts? You want someone to pay YOU to remove a YOUR tree?



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
this message was remailed to you via: [email protected] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
= 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
McCain or Obama? Stay updated on coverage of the Presidential race while you browse - Download Now!


----------



## KsWoodsMan

You asked and he replied.


avalancher said:


> Are you nuts? You want someone to pay YOU to remove a YOUR tree?
> 
> His reply,
> 
> yes, I have done this before......
> 
> I estimate that there are over 1000 board feet of maple in the trunk alone, plus the limbs, plus whatever cordage is not sent to a saw mill. Would you like me to email you when I get the tree taken down?



Sounds like last time 2 nuts found each other. In his mind it happened once it can happen again.


----------



## hangnail

http://worcester.craigslist.org/zip/867344413.html

how does someone think that someone would actually take them up on this


----------



## omegajim

well let's consider a few things.

1) there are several trees, if you only feel like taking one, you take one.

2) they are oak, and depending on what you plan to use it for, you may take him up on it

3) this guy is out nothing if this plan doesn't work - and with heating oil and gas up from last year, it's not completely crazy.

lastly, he can always pay someone to take them down.


----------



## elektrobot

This ad should be titled "pay me $25 to haul my garbage"


http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/for/860465363.html


----------



## cat320

elektrobot said:


> This ad should be titled "pay me $25 to haul my garbage"
> 
> 
> http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/for/860465363.html



I saw a similar ad but the pic was much worse than that just picture alot of old wood thrown down a hillside not trees but construction lumber with other crap on it brush on it . then the owner says just take that stuff but do not cut any trees. I should of replyed and tell him to pay for someone to remove his junk. 

On another craigs list call went up to a house after this guy said he had alot of cut wood he wanted gone. well got there and it was like kindeling and alot of pine that had been sitting for along time but that call became good becuase he has started taking down all oaks in his yard he fells them and we just come and buck up the wood and go back the truck right to the tree so not too much lugging .


----------



## AOD

We should rename this the Craigslist *YardBoy* thread.


----------



## pinemartin

? how do you get 30 cords out of 5 oak trees ????


----------



## KsWoodsMan

pinemartin said:


> ? how do you get 30 cords out of 5 oak trees ????


Small cords, big trees or over exagerating the truth to get someone to take them for free. Who knows ! I have seen 2 and possibly 3 cord trees but never a 6 cord tree.

Maybe if the twigs, leaves, birds nest and squirrels were all thrown in there, maybe. Even I dont go that far when trying to figure if I can get it in 2 , 3 , or 4 loads. 

30 cords ? that's just part of it that makes it all the funnier to read. If they really are that big it just gets funnier to think that they want it done for free.

If I could get only what I wanted and the HO had no concerns about how it looked I might go up in there to raise them up. Get some practice doing a few snap cuts or getting them to swing around how I want them. But with no targets and not so much for the wood but the experience. You just never know when it might be handy.


----------



## olyman

TreeCo said:


> Like running a business without a license?
> 
> 
> 
> Tax evasion?
> 
> 
> 
> What would be the value of the removed trees if the homeowner claimed the wrong trees were removed?
> 
> Insured?


 wont quit--will ya????


----------



## brisawyer

The maple would be lucky to scale 400 feet. And probably have 1000 nails in it.


----------



## Zackman1801

pinemartin said:


> ? how do you get 30 cords out of 5 oak trees ????



all 5 are 50" DBH and 100' tall. 
we worked up and split a tree the other day that was around 4 feet at the stump and near 100' tall. it was close to 5 cords, and it wasnt even the whole tree. the other half of the tree had fallen down a few years prior, which was the reason the tree had to come down. add in the rest of the tree, some of the big branches that got chipped up by the arborist, and you have got alot of wood.


----------



## AOD

Heres one

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/lbg/869309734.html

"It's a pretty big tree and would provide quite a bit of fire wood and could possibly even be sold"

I have said it once and I will say it as many times as I have to. *It's NOT firewood until it is cut, split and stacked on my skids on my property.* Until then it is debris from a job that needs to be disposed of.


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

AOD said:


> Heres one
> 
> http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/lbg/869309734.html
> 
> "There will be no power lines or anything to contend with nor does the tree overhang the house greatly."



Heh... Doesn't overhang the house _greatly_??


----------



## AOD

I think this is one of those where I should show up bright and early, fire up the SXL-AO, drop the tree on the house and scram before the homeowner wakes up.


----------



## coostv

The ad does not state it is for firewood, but it is wood all the same. Who really wants brush?
http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/zip/870234295.html


----------



## AOD

coostv said:


> The ad does not state it is for firewood, but it is wood all the same. Who really wants brush?
> http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/zip/870234295.html



Only legit use I can think of for that stuff is a bonfire. At least he isn;t trying to sell it. 

Thats only a stones throw from me.


----------



## czeigler

*watch the power lines...*

http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/zip/875071774.html

Free Firewood (Harrisburg (lower paxton))

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-10-11, 11:35AM EDT



I have several tree's in my yard that need cut down. If you cut them and haul them away they are yours for free. I know 2 of them are maple tree's and I am not sure what the rest are. Two of them do have some power lines that run through, but any one with some rope and some experience won't have a problem. I am willing to sign a waiver if necessary too. give me a call: Jake 717-379-3966.


----------



## KsWoodsMan

czeigler said:


> http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/zip/875071774.html
> 
> Free Firewood (Harrisburg (lower paxton))
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Reply to: [email protected] [?]
> Date: 2008-10-11, 11:35AM EDT
> 
> 
> 
> I have several tree's in my yard that need cut down. If you cut them and haul them away they are yours for free. I know 2 of them are maple tree's and I am not sure what the rest are. Two of them do have some power lines that run through, but any one with some rope and some experience won't have a problem. I am willing to sign a waiver if necessary too. give me a call: Jake 717-379-3966.



LOL I have some rope and bad expeience with power lines do I qualify to take them down ? 

Now whos name did you say you wanted on the waiver ? Oh, Mine ! ? ! well you better forget it then. Maybe LeRoy will put his on there and this time I can watch. opcorn:


----------



## Kingsley

I wonder if this magic waiver will bring back the dead?


----------



## Upidstay

I answered a free firewood ad. Turned out to be a half fallen, all rotten old stockade fence. It was wood, for sure, Probably would have burned too, eventually...:censored:


----------



## avalancher

BBBBBRRRRRRRR.....
Power lines and trees. Sends shivers running down my spine just thinking about it.
I know the pros have ways of dealing with lines in the trees, i wouldnt even consider climbing a tree with a power line anywhere near it.


----------



## czeigler

avalancher said:


> BBBBBRRRRRRRR.....
> Power lines and trees. Sends shivers running down my spine just thinking about it.
> I know the pros have ways of dealing with lines in the trees, i wouldnt even consider climbing a tree with a power line anywhere near it.




Are you sure you don't want to check it out? Might be easier than what you have been dealing with. Sounds like he just wants the trees gone... no yard boy work involved!

Sorry, had to say it...


----------



## avalancher

czeigler said:


> Are you sure you don't want to check it out? Might be easier than what you have been dealing with. Sounds like he just wants the trees gone... no yard boy work involved!
> 
> Sorry, had to say it...




   

Sad part of it is, you may be right. But on the flip side, had a very productive weekend.And no yardboy jokes, pranks, or chores to do. Just a lot of good cuttin to do.

Nope, no power lines for me. Hate to end up on Youtube for having my hair curled the hard way.


----------



## .aspx

I have answered a couple of choice Craigslist ads in my day. The best was a guy who had a "a crap-ton of Eastern Black Walnut" that he was trying to sell. It was one of those make offer deals. He posted with a title of "EBW Firewood. Make Offer!"

I call this guy up and ask how much there is. "A lot", he says. 

"How much in terms of a cord?"
"I don't know, maybe 3 mid-size truck loads"
"Is it easily accessible?"
"No, you'd have to haul it about 75 yards."
"Oh, and I'd have to buck it and split what I couldn't carry?"
"Yes."
"$50"

At this point he starts laughing telling me that he could get about $1200 for this from a mill up the road.

"Cool. Why are you trying to sell it as firewood on Craigslist then?"

I also had a guy that wouldn't sell me Maple firewood logs because I was a software developer and not a furniture maker. Again, another advertisement for firewood.


----------



## .aspx

_Hello, I need firewood for the winter and was wondering if anyone had some free. I can get a big 18' trailer to haul a lot at a time and won't leave a mess. It can be logs, cut or split... Please let me know what you have. THANKS!!!_

_have a pile of dry wood for free, *paint and nails on the wood* good for shop firewood or campfire its getting cold out and wood is exspensive too, wood came out of the inside of the house,let me know thanks dave_

I wish I could find the advertisement for a cord of Cedar / Cottonwood mix. $400. You haul.


----------



## .aspx

Top notch firewood


----------



## pyromaniac guy

czeigler said:


> http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/zip/875071774.html
> 
> Free Firewood (Harrisburg (lower paxton))
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Reply to: [email protected] [?]
> Date: 2008-10-11, 11:35AM EDT
> 
> 
> 
> I have several tree's in my yard that need cut down. If you cut them and haul them away they are yours for free. I know 2 of them are maple tree's and I am not sure what the rest are. Two of them do have some power lines that run through, but any one with some rope and some experience won't have a problem. I am willing to sign a waiver if necessary too. give me a call: Jake 717-379-3966.



i saw that one the other day and thought of this thread...


----------



## cityevader

Craigslist=1
Myself=3


I've been on a roll getting a solid 5 cords the last couple weeks from craigslist foe free.....then today happened.

Called this guy up, he said he had cords and cords of Oak and Acacia he just had cut down. And it couldn't be easier, he says, I could just back the truck up and load it right in....SWEET I'm thinking!!!

It takes me over an hour to get there... a veeeery long and winding single lane road to his place. I pull up and my jaw drops.

Then I gulp.

Then I take a swig of water.

He's got cords and cords alright... of leaves and twigs and treetops... piles and piles of them.

Well after that expensive-for-gas drive, I'm determined not to leave without *some* wood!! But man was that some shetchy dangerous work. I've never had my legs so engulfed and tripped up by brush and snags, even the open ground was dangerous!!! Nothing better than to have a wide open saw while balancing and falling and regaining and slipping and regaining while on three feet of branches....sheesh! 

I end up with 1/3 cord of 3 to 5 inch branches and some 12 inch trunk with 6 inches of rot in the center. All for two hours of work...but darn it, I wasn't going to spend all that gas to get there and back without _something_ to show for it!!

As I'm leaving he asks If i'll be back approx the same time tomorrow...gulp...ahem...ummmm... NO!!!!!

"Okay, there's two other guys interested so I'll let 'em know to come on by."

I wanted to tell him to be sure to mention there wasn't any firewood to be had there unless they were going to burn it on the spot... but I thanked him and left.


----------



## czeigler

avalancher said:


> Sad part of it is, you may be right. But on the flip side, had a very productive weekend.And no yardboy jokes, pranks, or chores to do. Just a lot of good cuttin to do.
> 
> Nope, no power lines for me. Hate to end up on Youtube for having my hair curled the hard way.



Glad to hear you got some productive work done...


----------



## StephieDoll

email this posting to a friend omaha craigslist > items wanted 
please flag with care: 


miscategorized


prohibited


spam/overpost


best of craigslist

Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
Firewood wanted - $100 (west Omaha)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-10-13, 8:00PM CDT



Looking for a cord of hard firewood delivered and stacked for $100. Please email me if you are interested. 

[email protected] 




Location: west Omaha 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 878183769


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Copyright © 2008 craigslist, inc. terms of use privacy policy feedback forum


----------



## czeigler

.aspx said:


> Top notch firewood



That guy has 25 years in the business but needs a class in spelling and/or english.

Maybe just needs help typing! geesh!


----------



## Marc

hangnail said:


> http://worcester.craigslist.org/zip/867344413.html
> 
> how does someone think that someone would actually take them up on this



Hey I live in Dudley... if someone can get this guy's address, I'll go take pictures of his trees and see if there's really that much wood there.


----------



## KsWoodsMan

I wouldn't mind seeing a picture a 6 cord yard tree. 30 cords in 5 of them is even better.

Not that I want the job. When he mentions


> you will need a bucket to get the tops off without hitting other houses, _and_ power lines


 Thats to great of odds that it would go wrong for me.


----------



## Marc

KsWoodsMan said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing a picture a 6 cord yard tree. 30 cords in 5 of them is even better.
> 
> Not that I want the job. When he mentions Thats to great of odds that it would go wrong for me.



I'd never do the job either, I too am just curious to see what the trees look like. I can't think of any cul de sac in Webster where the trees are quite that big.


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

*It never ceases to amaze me.*

http://madison.craigslist.org/zip/877294067.html

"Looking for someone with a bucket truck who can remove a maple tree. You clean up and take the wood. Must have insurance."

Wow... that's a balls-y offer. 

I can't remember who it was posted very early on in this thread but it makes tons of sense. "It's not firewood until it's bucked, split, and seasoned." (I think I added seasoned in my mind) 

I actually e-mailed the post-er and said that they should be looking for an arborist. And if the job requires a cherry picker and insurance, they shouldn't be asking for it to be done for free.


----------



## .aspx

*Might as well keep this going with a gem*

Hot off of the press. Should I troll it? 

_We have firewood!!!! what do you have?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-10-13, 6:32PM PDT

We have tons of wood, some stacked, cut etc. Lots that needs to be split/cut/stacked. 13 acres of woods, piles of logs, felled tree's. All of it seasoned at least a year if not more, burns great! 

We are willing to barter wood for your manual labor- you split/cut/stack etc and earn wood OR we need lots of help around the property, stacking hay, digging a ditch, building fences and putting up new walls in the barn. 

We are also in the market for home improvment, we need carpet laid (We have the carpet) we need electrical work done, etc. 

We are also expecting a baby and need baby items, it's a girl, need everything baby-related! 

We also want a digital camera and would be interested in other electronics. 

We love to barter, need lots of help, so try us!!! 
Email for phone #_


----------



## czeigler

.aspx said:


> Hot off of the press. Should I troll it?
> 
> _We have firewood!!!! what do you have?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Reply to: [email protected] [?]
> Date: 2008-10-13, 6:32PM PDT
> 
> We have tons of wood, some stacked, cut etc. Lots that needs to be split/cut/stacked. 13 acres of woods, piles of logs, felled tree's. All of it seasoned at least a year if not more, burns great!
> 
> We are willing to barter wood for your manual labor- you split/cut/stack etc and earn wood OR we need lots of help around the property, stacking hay, digging a ditch, building fences and putting up new walls in the barn.
> 
> We are also in the market for home improvment, we need carpet laid (We have the carpet) we need electrical work done, etc.
> 
> We are also expecting a baby and need baby items, it's a girl, need everything baby-related!
> 
> We also want a digital camera and would be interested in other electronics.
> 
> We love to barter, need lots of help, so try us!!!
> Email for phone #_




I can see the "YARD BOY" title coming back with this one.


----------



## .aspx

czeigler said:


> I can see the "YARD BOY" title coming back with this one.



Or "CARPET BOY", "ELECTRICAL BOY", or even simply "BABY BOY"


----------



## .aspx

_remove our large fir tree(lisc/bonded)for free firewood - $1 (olympia)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-10-14, 10:52AM PDT

we have a very large fir tree that is buckling up our driveway, plus a few other smaller fir trees. Looking for someone liscensed/bonded (will need to be cut down in pieces) in exchange for the free firewood. Serious, bonded, inquiries only. This will be alot of wood for someone in need of firewood.

Location: olympia 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 878973797
_


----------



## Upidstay

Regarding the 6 cord from one tree post:

I've seen these. A lawn customer of mine had an enormous white oak get struck by lightning and then fell during one major storm a number of years back. It was easily 5 feet plus in diameter. We had a logger saw it up for us, and we split and stacked it for the customer. Easily got 5 cord out of it. A neighbor kept coming over and taking wood, so not sure what the final tally was, but the customer ended up with ALOT of wood from this one tree.


----------



## windthrown

*I see these all the time on CL here...*

Licensed and insured arborist to cut trees (for free) in exchange for firewood, yadda yadda. Its a disease going around Craigslist I think. For some reason they think that SHOUTING in all caps is better. The last one wants a bucket truck as well. Yah know, free firewood for intensive labor and tens of thousands of dollars worth of equipment. I flagged that one for removal. Jerks... 

Several on CL in the PDX area this week: 

>>>
HERE IS ALOT OF FIREWOOD FOR ANYONE WHO WANTS IT, THIS TREE IS A NEUSANCE TO ME AND ALL MY NEIGHBORS, IF YOU CUT IT DOWN AND CUT IT UP AND REMOVE IT ITS YOURS FREE. i WILL DEAL WITH THE STUMP. CALL FOR DETAILS 503-875-xxxx note: must be insured and licenced to remove or cut down the tree,and sign a letter of responisibilty for any damage, if any. Playarea is removed out of the way. 
>>>

>>
THERE ARE ABOUT 16 FIR TREES AT ABOUT 25 TO 30 FEET TALL AND ANOTHER BIG TREE THAT IS HOLLOW ON THE INSIDE. (HEALTHY NOT ROTTON) IT PRODUCES HUGE LEAVES, VERY COOL BUT IT HAS TOO GO. ITS ABOUT THREE FEET IN DIAM AT THE BASE AND 30 TO 40 FEET TALL. YOU DONT HAVE TO CUT THE BASE, BUT TAKE IT IF YOU CAN CUT IT. 
PLEASE ONLY LIC AND INSURED ABORIST. THESE TREES ARE ALL TOO CLOSE TO MY HOUSE TO RISK. ALSO IM LOOKING FOR SOMEONE WITH A CHIPPER TO CUT THEM, BECAUSE THERE WILL BE ALOT OF LIMBS TO GO TOO. 
>>

>
We have approximately 4 to 5 trees that need to be cut down. I beleive 2 will require a bucket truck or climbing gear in order to bring down. Our yard has not been landscaped yet so you can bring whatever you need to get them down without fear of tearing up the yard. All the trees are about 3 foot in diameter. I do not know what kind of trees these are. For more info or directions and to arrange a time to stop by call 971-344-xxxx--And hey in today's economic hardtimes why not cut them down and sell the wood? 
Please do not call me if you are tree service and want to charge me! Thanks for looking. 
>


----------



## KsWoodsMan

I liked that last line where they already knew what it was going to cost if they paid for the work.

They want it done for F-R-E-E baby.


----------



## .aspx

*Decided to Respond / Troll*



.aspx said:


> _We have firewood!!!! what do you have?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Reply to: [email protected] [?]
> Date: 2008-10-13, 6:32PM PDT
> 
> We have tons of wood, some stacked, cut etc. Lots that needs to be split/cut/stacked. 13 acres of woods, piles of logs, felled tree's. All of it seasoned at least a year if not more, burns great!
> 
> We are willing to barter wood for your manual labor- you split/cut/stack etc and earn wood OR we need lots of help around the property, stacking hay, digging a ditch, building fences and putting up new walls in the barn.
> 
> We are also in the market for home improvment, we need carpet laid (We have the carpet) we need electrical work done, etc.
> 
> We are also expecting a baby and need baby items, it's a girl, need everything baby-related!
> 
> We also want a digital camera and would be interested in other electronics.
> 
> We love to barter, need lots of help, so try us!!!
> Email for phone #_



*What I sent*
_Hello,

Iʼm curious as to what you mean by this. Would you be willing to exchange wood if I were to cut some for you? Letʼs say you have a 5 cord pile and I cut / split a cord of it for you, would I be able to keep the rest for myself?

Thanks,

Will_

*Their reply*
_Holy crap, NO! everyone else is willing to do it for 50/50 or less (We get 2 cords for every one they keep)_

*My latest reply*
_LOL. Good luck with that_


----------



## pinemartin

*not a laugh BUTTTT*

found a good ad today 50/50 split on wood from a 300 acre lot all downed hard woods 3 miles from my house. Here is the kicker property is owned by a single woman who dose not own a saw or any other equipment for firewood processing so the deal is this : she has a small wood stove that will only take a 5in dia log 14in long so I go to her property cut up all the downed and standing dead trees pile up everything that is 5in or less and I take the rest :jawdrop: property holds +/- 150 cords of prime dead wood, oh and she will pay for my saw gas and bar oil. Almost skipped over this one when I seen the 50/50 split in the title but 3 miles was worth a look. Will post some pictures later, this place is a goldmine


----------



## AOD

WetBehindtheEar said:


> I can't remember who it was posted very early on in this thread but it makes tons of sense. "It's not firewood until it's bucked, split, and seasoned." (I think I added seasoned in my mind)



It's not firewood until its cut, split and stacked on my property. Until then its debris from a job that must be disposed of.


----------



## windthrown

I know at least a dozen BLM places that I can salvage all the wood I want to for free around here. Well, free plus the gas and BLM license (maybe $20 a cord). I also know of a half dozen places that I can salvage cull logs and slash piles from clear cuts. I also know a few people that want me to cut trees down and take all the wood for myself. They just want the trees taken down. We got 3-4 cords of alder here this year for free, guy a mile down the road dropped a few alders and wanted them bucked up and removed. Took all of 2 hours to get it over here, and the deal was done over a handshake. 

None of this license, insured/bonded, arborist willing to sign for damages ahead of time and use the bucket truck and chipper/shredder just for firewood crap. I also get all the chipper chips that I need dumped here from several local arborist companies. Good for the bamboos and yard and as mulch. I sold my Bandit chipper last year. Maybe I should have kept it and used it to make people happy on CL running it for *free*.

What a friggin' joke...


----------



## Wet1

pinemartin said:


> found a good ad today 50/50 split on wood from a 300 acre lot all downed hard woods 3 miles from my house. Here is the kicker property is owned by a single woman who dose not own a saw or any other equipment for firewood processing so the deal is this : she has a small wood stove that will only take a 5in dia log 14in long so I go to her property cut up all the downed and standing dead trees pile up everything that is 5in or less and I take the rest :jawdrop: property holds +/- 150 cords of prime dead wood, oh and she will pay for my saw gas and bar oil. Almost skipped over this one when I seen the 50/50 split in the title but 3 miles was worth a look. Will post some pictures later, this place is a goldmine



LOL, that will keep you busy for the next 100 years.


----------



## coog

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/grd/881150085.html

At this rate, most of the members of this board are worth millions!


----------



## Wet1

I guess compared to the little bundles you see in the stores, $25 for a wheelbarrow full of split oak is a bargain!


----------



## KsWoodsMan

depends on whos wheel barrow they use to measure it with.


----------



## cityevader

Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-10-14, 9:31PM PDT



i am looking for free a old tractor runing or not and a old dump truck runing or not of you have any thing i can use let me know i dont care of is a big tractor or small one same for the dump truck all so looking for a free camper trailer i have some thing to trade here thing i have to trade 
2 eng stands/big dill press/tow bar/some hand tools/computer parts 




it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 879775800


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Copyright © 2008 craigslist, inc. terms of use privacy policy feedback forum


----------



## avalancher

cityevader said:


> Reply to: [email protected] [?]
> Date: 2008-10-14, 9:31PM PDT
> 
> 
> 
> i am looking for free a old tractor runing or not and a old dump truck runing or not of you have any thing i can use let me know i dont care of is a big tractor or small one same for the dump truck all so looking for a free camper trailer i have some thing to trade here thing i have to trade
> 2 eng stands/big dill press/tow bar/some hand tools/computer parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> PostingID: 879775800
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Copyright © 2008 craigslist, inc. terms of use privacy policy feedback forum




Free dump truck and tractor?sign me up!
Its amazing what people will ask for. A few months ago I ran across an add on Craigs list, the woman wanted a free car, but she didnt want anything that needed some work done on it, and the A/C had to work.


----------



## StephieDoll

That's strange, just this morning I saw the same wanted posing on our local "Freecycle" hhmmmm. Must be two people looking for the dump truck.

Steph


----------



## TJ-Bill

cityevader said:


> Reply to: [email protected] [?]
> Date: 2008-10-14, 9:31PM PDT
> 
> 
> 
> i am looking for free a old tractor runing or not and a old dump truck runing or not of you have any thing i can use let me know i dont care of is a big tractor or small one same for the dump truck all so looking for a free camper trailer i have some thing to trade here thing i have to trade
> 2 eng stands/big dill press/tow bar/some hand tools/computer parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> PostingID: 879775800
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Copyright © 2008 craigslist, inc. terms of use privacy policy feedback forum




Thats to bad I just gave away all my free Dumptrucks and free tractors.. Darn.. 

I love it when people ask for things for free.. Espically when they have a list of requirements for these free items..


----------



## wdanforth

This is a good one.

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/zip/882970870.html


free free free (cleveland)
Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-10-17, 2:11PM EDT


Free set of encyclopidias, in very good shape. just don't need them any longer. i just got married and the ##### knows everything!!!




* Location: cleveland
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 882970870

Made me laugh!


----------



## czeigler

*Another Good One!*

http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/zip/880231495.html

Free Tree Stumps (Camp Hill)

Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-10-15, 12:40PM EDT

Just had 4 pine trees cut down. Stumps are in side yard. Also brush and mix of wood on the curb. Please take that too! 511 Penn Ayr Road, Camp Hill, PA. Thanks! 

Location: Camp Hill 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 880231495


----------



## Madspeed

Uh, Isn't That Your Address?


----------



## czeigler

Madspeed said:


> Uh, Isn't That Your Address?



You're a funny guy...lol. 


But I was tempted to head right out the door and pick these babies up. 
They might be a hot item and be gone before I get there!


----------



## Madspeed

OH, THAT LOOKS LIKE YOUR SIGNATURE!!


----------



## czeigler

Madspeed said:


> OH, THAT LOOKS LIKE YOUR SIGNATURE!!



No problem... I took out the dashed line, it was from cut and pasting.

hope that helps!


----------



## kevin j

Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-10-17, 1:04PM CDT


looking for a working wood splitter prefer with engine but can be hydraulic






I think he meant engine or tractor hydraulics, but......


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

*splitter*

I can't tell you how many requests I've seen on CL (probably from the same guy) looking to buy a wood splitter fully functional and in good condition - willing to pay $150 for it...

S**t, I'd pay that!


----------



## KsWoodsMan

I seen one where he was willing to trade 10 cords of his seasoned oak because he was tired of splitting by hand. I wondered if he was going to use the splitter to split up what he had cut before delivery.


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

*Here's a thinker for ya!*

http://madison.craigslist.org/grd/888790066.html

Wood comes from a Certified Wisconsin Tree Farmer, 14 years in the firewood business. 

$125 for a face cord (measures 4’ high, 16” wide, 8’ long). 
$175 for a half cord (measures 2' high, 2' wide, 8' long ). 
$275 for A full cord (measures 4' high, 4' wide, 8' long). 


14 years in the business and they don't know how much is in a 1/2 cord of wood? 

It's cheaper to buy the face cord than the 1/2! 

Is it blatant cheating or is it hoping unwitting buyers won't do the math?


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

*I can't help it -I've gotta post more of this!*

http://madison.craigslist.org/zip/889117983.html

"You cut it you keep it"


----------



## Richard_

FREEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOD  
http://salem.craigslist.org/zip/888614017.html


----------



## wkpoor

> FREEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOD
> http://salem.craigslist.org/zip/888614017.html


I think much of the time free stuff if people trying to get out of the dump fee. Thats already on the truck so if no one bites that probably where they are headed.


----------



## danrclem

Good chance to get some organic cookies and/or chili.




NEED FIREWOOD FOR WINTER FOR FREE (clifton)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-10-24, 8:42PM EDT



don't want to travel too far to get it ... but can't justify paying $8 for a tiny bundle at the store. please help, want to heat my tiny place by flame and keep the heat bill down. will perhaps trade homebaked organic cookies. or a big pot of chili. or both. i'm desperate for good dry firewood!


----------



## cjnspecial

Here's a new way to sell wood....by the quart. 

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/grd/892442821.html

100% sesond firewood
Reply to: see below 
Date: 2008-10-24, 7:47PM CDT


100% sesond firewood 150 for half a quart and 250 for a full quart.we deliver it directly to your addres and will stack too.plese contact devin at 214-533-8908 




it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 892442821


----------



## KsWoodsMan

Good Grief ! If they dont even know what it is how can they know how much it is ? 

I doubt they sell many pints or quarts with their ad.

I have seen smoking chips in 4oz cans for $2.99 and wondered why ?


----------



## PA Plumber

WetBehindtheEar said:


> http://madison.craigslist.org/grd/888790066.html
> 
> Wood comes from a Certified Wisconsin Tree Farmer, 14 years in the firewood business.
> 
> $125 for a face cord (measures 4’ high, 16” wide, 8’ long).
> $175 for a half cord (measures 2' high, 2' wide, 8' long ).
> $275 for A full cord (measures 4' high, 4' wide, 8' long).
> 
> 
> 14 years in the business and they don't know how much is in a 1/2 cord of wood?
> 
> It's cheaper to buy the face cord than the 1/2!
> 
> Is it blatant cheating or is it hoping unwitting buyers won't do the math?




I am not a mathematician, but...

If a full cord is 4'H x 4'W x 8'L
Wouldn't a half cord be 2'H x 2'W x 8'L?

After a preliminary review, it looks like his math might be okay.


----------



## jeeptj19992001

PA Plumber said:


> I am not a mathematician, but...
> 
> If a full cord is 4'H x 4'W x 8'L
> Wouldn't a half cord be 2'H x 2'W x 8'L?
> 
> After a preliminary review, it looks like his math might be okay.





a half cord would be 2' high x *4' wide * x and 8' long


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

PA Plumber said:


> I am not a mathematician, but...
> 
> If a full cord is 4'H x 4'W x 8'L
> Wouldn't a half cord be 2'H x 2'W x 8'L?
> 
> After a preliminary review, it looks like his math might be okay.



The math isn't ok. 

A full cord is 4x4x8. That comes to 128 cubic feet.

Half of that is 64 cubic feet. *2*x4x8

2x2x8 comes out to 32 cubic feeet. One Third of a cord

Remember, when gathering volumetric (cubic) dimensions, you only need halve one of the dimensions to halve the total volume.


----------



## PA Plumber

Rats, and I ordered 6 half cord from him already.:jawdrop:


----------



## PA Plumber

Come on folks...

Isn't a 16" diameter tree half the wood of a 32" diameter tree?

Worrying about all that volume stuff is just pesky.


----------



## Wet1

*You know you're a redneck when...*



cjnspecial said:


> Here's a new way to sell wood....by the quart.
> 
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/grd/892442821.html
> 
> 100% sesond firewood
> Reply to: see below
> Date: 2008-10-24, 7:47PM CDT
> 
> 
> 100% sesond firewood 150 for half a quart and 250 for a full quart.we deliver it directly to your addres and will stack too.plese contact devin at 214-533-8908
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> PostingID: 892442821



Absolutely amazing. Lets just hope "devin" wasn't at the top of his class.


----------



## ckthorp

WetBehindtheEar said:


> 2x2x8 comes out to 32 cubic feeet. One Third of a cord



Or, in this case, 1/4 of a cord.


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

PA Plumber said:


> Rats, and I ordered 6 half cord from him already.:jawdrop:



 HA! good one!


----------



## avalancher

cjnspecial said:


> Here's a new way to sell wood....by the quart.
> 
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/grd/892442821.html
> 
> 100% sesond firewood
> Reply to: see below
> Date: 2008-10-24, 7:47PM CDT
> 
> 
> 100% sesond firewood 150 for half a quart and 250 for a full quart.we deliver it directly to your addres and will stack too.plese contact devin at 214-533-8908
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> PostingID: 892442821



And to think that moron is running around with a chainsaw...:jawdrop:


----------



## valekbrothers

*Another Craig's List Find*

Here is another great one from the uninformed Graigs List World:

http://rmn.craigslist.org/for/889159844.html

This guy needs a new calculator.........


----------



## coog

6-8, or 2, what's the big deal?


----------



## DiscoInferno

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/for/893176882.html

Nothing wrong with the price or the wood, but at the end we have:

"Since the government doesn't have a bailout plan for the firewood business and a tree fell on my Husqvarna saw, I must raise capital for equipment replacement, (rookie mistake i know) now is your opportunity to save!"


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

ckthorp said:


> Or, in this case, 1/4 of a cord.



RIGHT!!! :fart: 

Looks like _I_ can't do math either. My BIG bad.


----------



## kyle1!

*Fire starter available*

kindling wood (dsm ne)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-10-26, 8:05PM CDT



Hey the wind today has blown thousands of little sticks and branches in my yard, great dry sticks for starting fire, come and get it, it's free and lots of sizes to choose from.  thanks 


These people need a good  How could you live with yourself after posting this :spam: 

Brian


----------



## czeigler

*bring your own wheelbarrow!*

http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/for/893987703.html 

Fire wood - $20 (Dillsburg)

Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-10-26, 11:02AM EDT

100% oak firewood 
$20.00 per wheel barrow load / wheel barrow not included 
large quantity avalible


----------



## DiscoInferno

And now for a laugh on the buyer side of things. Note that a full cord delivered but not stacked goes for about $225 around here.


http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/wan/894653375.html

Need Full Cord of Good Firewood - $100 (Dupont Circle, DC)
Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-10-27, 7:50AM EDT


I need a full cord (4'x8') of Good Seasoned Firewood Delivered and Fully Stacked by you. Willing to pay $100 total. Would need to be delivered after 6:30 during the week or flexible on weekend. Sooner the better!

Emails only please. Direct responses to Matt. Thank you.


----------



## PA Plumber

I know some of the ads seem outrageous on first take ~ and they are ~ but, I'm wondering if there are some folks out there who really need help and they just don't know how to ask for it. They are doing the best they can in wording their craigslist ads.

There are probably 30 examples of real doozies. Although, their may be one sincere person in those 30 "doozies" who is really "up against the wall," and they don't know what else to do.

Just a thought. I know thinking gets me into trouble sometimes, but decided to pass this along.


----------



## onenut

20' Birch Tree For Sale $25 - Canton - $25 (Canton)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-10-28, 12:38PM EDT



I have a 20' birch tree (perfect shape with 4" trunk) that I would like removed from my property (I'd guess such a tree would cost $200/$300 from a landscaper). I'll sell it for $25, but it will have to be removed with a spade. If I don't sell it, I'm cutting it down on November 14th. 




I love the last sentence (If I don't sell it, I'm cutting it down):greenchainsaw:


----------



## beerman6

onenut said:


> 20' Birch Tree For Sale $25 - Canton - $25 (Canton)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Reply to: [email protected] [?]
> Date: 2008-10-28, 12:38PM EDT
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 20' birch tree (perfect shape with 4" trunk) that I would like removed from my property (I'd guess such a tree would cost $200/$300 from a landscaper). I'll sell it for $25, but it will have to be removed with a spade. If I don't sell it, I'm cutting it down on November 14th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the last sentence (If I don't sell it, I'm cutting it down):greenchainsaw:



:monkey: That aint much less than the timber buyer offered to pay me for my MUCH bigger cherry,oak...trees.


----------



## coog

Well, O.K, since you have TWO stories.

http://tulsa.craigslist.org/wan/898809102.html


----------



## coog

This one is picky.

http://tulsa.craigslist.org/wan/898463757.html

Probably shows up with a moisture meter and tape measure.


----------



## onenut

6 Ton Compact Log Splitter - $50 (Chesterfield)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-10-28, 3:43PM EDT



Compact machine applies 6 tons of pressure to split logs over 2 ft. long. Affordable price makes it ideal for the homeowner. 


Maximum log capacity: 27'' long x 8'' diameter 

Brand new never used. 









Brand New.......wonder why they never used it.... 

that picture they show is great....I want to see it split that log....junk


----------



## kevin j

lots of force. 
cycle time mesured with a day planner not a stop watch.....
several of those CL around here. also the ones with two long hand levers for 'faster cycling'....

and the arguments go on about + or - a few tons, or a few seconds. Any splitter is a real blessing compared to those deals.



and the fun keeps coming:
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/zip/899427494.html


----------



## projectsho89

You guys have to cut and past the actual ad since the original poster often deletes the ad when ever.

Here's one:

FIREWOOD $25 A GREAT DEAL - $25 (BELLE, MO)
Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-10-29, 3:47PM CDT


WE HAVE SOME FIREWOOD MOSTLY CUT UP. ITS HARDWOOD AND BEEN CUT ABOUT 1 OR 2 MONTHS AGO. IT NEED TO GO TODAY OR TOMORROW. I WILL LET YOU CUT DOWN THE REST OF THE 2 BIG TREES FOR FREE IF YOU WANT THAT WOOD TOO!

THANKS




* Location: BELLE, MO
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

Nice of him to "let" you cut down the other trees for "free"....

Steve


----------



## Dalmatian90

> I have 3 red oaks in my front yard that will be cut next week. 3 of them are 36" at the base and one is 12". One tree is currently cut and you are welcome to get that this weekend. the others will be next week.
> 
> Get cord wood for less than half the price! 2 and half short bed trucks should give you a cord of wood.
> 
> Short bed $50 6x4x2
> Long Bed $65 8x4x2
> 
> or take it all for $750. There should be a least 5-6 cords



http://worcester.craigslist.org/grd/908400541.html

Is it just me, or does it seem to be a bit less then 6 cords between the felled tree and the two others standing in the middle?


----------



## cjcocn

Depends on how big that kid is, I guess.

Gotta be a pretty big kid tho for that to be 5-6 cords.


----------



## TallElf

I've Just started perusing the CL for fun stuff. It is amazing what people define as a "DEAL".. :spam:


----------



## avalancher

*Anyone for some scrub pine?*

Here is another, posted this morning.
Bring not only your saw, but a shovel as well.


Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-11-07, 9:23AM EST



We have four acres of forest that someone can come out and cut down the trees for firewood. . Lots of it . Like we said with four acres . there are lots of trees to be cut down . and you would be doing us a big favor for 

In return all we ask is that 5 to 8 trees( will tell you which ones and where. ) be replanted in areas of our property to be saved.Plus a little yard work I have some areas that are in dire need of weeding and two flower trees (to be replanted else where) and two rose bushes removed from the front of the house. want it down to the dirt. totally cleaned out .to be ready for landscaping stones. that is all we ask for you to be able to come and cut down trees for firewood or what ever else you can use the wood for . . 

so if this is for you . And you are totally serious about doing this . please send an email to [email protected] I want to get this done this month .ASAP here are some pictures to let you know what we are talking about couldnt get all in pictures. dont do ladders. or roofs. lol. PLEASE ONLY PEOPLE WHO REALLY WANT TO DO THIS CONNECT. thanks 



Take a look at the pics, most of its worthless scrub.

http://knoxville.craigslist.org/bar/909287207.html


----------



## projectsho89

Any "Yard Boys" in the house????

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Scrapiron

I wonder how many trees there are actually on that four acres. There's a saying about a 10' pole. I reckon for this ad it should be a 50' pole.


----------



## avalancher

I was really hoping that wouldnt come up anymore....:censored: :censored:


----------



## Davej_07

Gentlemen, I have spent my morning reading htis thread and I must say that my faith in the human race has dwindled:hmm3grin2orange: 

To the "Yard-Boy": You, sir, have the patience of a SAINT!!!!! lol

All these craigslist fiascos just go to prove that.......
Fat people can lose weight, ugly people can get plastic surgery.....but you CANT FIX STUPID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dave


----------



## olyman

true dave--but most FAT people never lose the weight---a high percent of them dont like to work------------------


----------



## avalancher

Davej_07 said:


> Gentlemen, I have spent my morning reading htis thread and I must say that my faith in the human race has dwindled:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> To the "Yard-Boy": You, sir, have the patience of a SAINT!!!!! lol
> 
> All these craigslist fiascos just go to prove that.......
> Fat people can lose weight, ugly people can get plastic surgery.....but you CANT FIX STUPID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Dave



ah shucks, never been called a saint in my life! Sometimes I wondered who was the stupid person in that case.


----------



## KsWoodsMan

olyman said:


> true dave--but most FAT people never lose the weight---a high percent of them dont like to work------------------



OUCH - from one sweaty old bald fatman that makes ALFRED look good - that hurt !!!


----------



## olyman

ks--the fat i mean is the humans who are too much over to even work---and they dont want to either--


----------



## KsWoodsMan

I can think of a few to fit the description of "to overwieght now to work". I don't think it was what they set out to do but they don't seem very uncomfortable with their 'existance' ATM. I sort'a feel bad for them till I remember that if they don't feel bad enough to change nothing I think or do will make a change. 

No offence taken here. I'm a far cry from being old or fat.


----------



## PARAL

Haha ... "like a cord to be left behind" ... I'll pass on this one


FREE FIREWOOD (RANDOLPH,NJ)
Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-11-07, 9:32PM EST

FREE FIREWOOD, 8' to 12'long, 3" to 4" diameter bradford pear tree limbs on level ground needing only to be cut up. Would like a cord to be left behind for my personal use. Located at 21 Orchard Dr., Randolph,NJ 07869.

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/zip/909116351.html


----------



## trapshooter9

_Here's a nice one_!

tree limb
Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-11-09, 5:06AM EST


there is a huge limb IN our tree that was torn loose by the storm and we have no way of getting it out. I am afraid it is going to fall on us when we are out there. It is really big and you would need a saw to cut it up with and a ladder to get to it. it would make good firewood. if someone could come and get this out we would be grateful. and you can keep the wood and there is a few other limbs that are already down . we are located on the westside off of broad st. thank you so much. 

_While you have your saw and ladder out, might as well get this other one (someone's follow-up to the first ad)_

RE: Tree Limb - same problem (Hilltop - West Columbus)
Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-11-09, 10:42AM EST


We have the same problem, only ours is still partially attached and is WAY up high. Any takers?


----------



## Dalmatian90

PARAL said:


> Haha ... "like a cord to be left behind" ... I'll pass on this one



Looked at the add...he said there was a total of 540' of limbs, so my math says there's only about 1-1/3rd cords there on a good day.

Makes you wonder how much it's people who just don't have a sense of measurement, and how much is people ripped off as to what a "cord" is.


----------



## omegajim

normal thinking has been skewed by $4 gas - people are thinking "if I could just get some more firewood, I'll be set for winter."

Other people - homeowners, are thinking "maybe they will take it for nothing, what the heck."

Folks, these people aren't crazy for asking the wood to be taken away for nothing; we're the fools (not me, but I know a few) that are taking them up on it.


----------



## treemandan

mga said:


> sheesh......now i'm really glad i never talk to my neighbors.



You don't know how good you have it.


----------



## 513leonard

*wonder if my car insurance would work*

http://mansfield.craigslist.org/zip/907034009.html take down for wood (Galion)
Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-11-05, 2:55PM EST


I would like someone to take this tree down. Proof of insurance needed. I will take care of the small branches so long as the big hunks are removed.




* Location: Galion
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 907034009


----------



## 513leonard

*tree hugger and whale kisser unite*

please help before it's too late  
http://cleveland.craigslist.org/zip/901079816.html
Bushes (Parma)
Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-10-31, 6:12PM EDT


I have two bushes that grew over my sidewalk so I cut them back. I want to get rid of them before winter comes full force. I am planning to just cut them offf at the stump and deal with the roots next spring. However, if anyone wants to come save them, please do. I have a small chain that might help and some shovels. I'd be willing to help but I don't know what I'm doing. I've heard they're supposed to be attached to a car or something but I can't do that with mine. IDK

Point is, if no one contacts me with interest in these bushes by next week, I will be killing the bushes  I just need them gone, I'm not asking for dirt in it's place or anything.




* Location: Parma
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 901079816


----------



## windthrown

This guy wants you to pay_ him _for thinning his trees! 
.......................................................................


Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-11-04, 1:09PM PST

Large Scotch pine some doug fir, need to clean them out, u dig or cut, 
fifteen per tree, prefer a minumum of ten, have about a thousand. 
Maybe the lodge pole furniture? Or would be good too cut and season for firewood 
Tree's are located outside canby about halfway to Molalla or woodburn


----------



## olyman

wind--which proves, there aint no shortage of ding dongs!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beerman6

*not wood related BUT...*

Somebody stole my bosses trailer a week ago(Monday night) he found it for sale on Craigslist.Called the popo and got the dumbarse arrested


----------



## CowboyAndy

beerman6 said:


> Somebody stole my bosses trailer a week ago(Monday night) he found it for sale on Craigslist.Called the popo and got the dumbarse arrested



Everybody knows the world is full of stupid people...


----------



## avalancher

CowboyAndy said:


> Everybody knows the world is full of stupid people...



And it sure seems that a lot of them hang out on Craig's List.


----------



## danrclem

CowboyAndy said:


> Everybody knows the world is full of stupid people...



I think it was George Carlin that said if you look at the average guy and see how stupid he is and 50% of the people are dumber than he is.

Not an exact quote but it gets the point across.


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

*Of all the ones I've seen...*



513leonard said:


> http://mansfield.craigslist.org/zip/907034009.html take down for wood (Galion)
> Reply to: [email protected] [?]
> Date: 2008-11-05, 2:55PM EST
> 
> 
> I would like someone to take this tree down. Proof of insurance needed. I will take care of the small branches so long as the big hunks are removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Location: Galion
> * it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> PostingID: 907034009



You know, this one doesn't seem too bad... Insurance aside, PLENTY of room to drop it, doesn't _appear_ to be too much dead wood. I dunno... 

The only thing is the demand for insurance... if someone demands that, they need to hire someone. Liability insurance for this kind of stuff is NOT cheap and the weekend-warrior doesn't carry that kind of coverage (I think)


----------



## cord arrow

On my way to Zanesville for THIS buy of the year...


----------



## coog

Give this kid a call after you get it all split.Oh, and he prefers it FREE.

http://wichita.craigslist.org/wan/915290550.html


----------



## trapshooter9

cord arrow said:


> On my way to Zanesville for THIS buy of the year...



That guy has been advertising that for months. I think he started out at like $200 or something. What a boob.


----------



## Joshlaugh

trapshooter9 said:


> That guy has been advertising that for months. I think he started out at like $200 or something. What a boob.



I saw it too. I think before he had a bunch of branches that he thought was good firewood also. He just needs to quit trying.


----------



## Slvrmple72

I have a very large pile of brush in my backyard approx 24' in dia with a 100 dollar bill at the center somewhere. If you take the pile of brush you can keep the 100 bucks!


----------



## Andy99

425-475 a cord!

:jawdrop: :censored: 

http://www.lifirewood.com


----------



## KsWoodsMan

Andy99 said:


> 425-475 a cord!
> 
> :jawdrop: :censored:
> 
> http://www.lifirewood.com



Yet another dealer redefining the definition of a cord.

From http://www.lifirewood.com/firewood-facts.php 


> *What does a cord of firewood measure?* -
> The only legal unit measurement of firewood is the CORD. It is defined as:
> "  a loosely stacked pile of split firewood measuring 4 ft. wide x 4 ft. high x 8 ft. long."
> Overall it is equal to 128 cubic feet. There is no legal standard for the "Face Cord". Beware of sellers offering face cord quantities.


----------



## griffonks

http://images.craigslist.org/1f212b1343n63mc3pb8bmc68f2eac0c9e1fe6.jpg

Just cut up and remove a nasty stump then you can have 10 chunks of cottonwood limbs! OMG what a deal!


----------



## cjnspecial

Here's another one:


Free Broken Concrete (Baton Rouge)
Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-11-16, 7:18PM CST


Broken concrete is free if you come get it. Located at the corner of Government and Croyden. Call 229-0451. 




Location: Baton Rouge 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 921923268


----------



## cityevader

Actually, broken up concrete is a very common CL item...in fact, I've sought it out numerous times to build up my erosion control....stepping stones with the wider flat pieces, and small retaining walls as well.


----------



## danlauer6

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/zip/945481717.html


Reply to: see below
Date: 2008-12-04, 7:59PM CST


FREE!!!Free firewood. Removed from a 20 years old fence. The treatment chemical
has evaporated. This was cut into small pieces, about 18 Inches long. It is free. You need a pickup truck to haul it. email me at [email protected].




* Location: DARIEN


----------



## Ljute

cjcocn said:


> :jawdrop: :jawdrop:
> 
> Double-unbelievable!
> 
> This thread reminds me of my neighbor who last winter called me in January and told me (not asked - told me) that they were going to have to take some of my wood because they ran out. .........



They say good fences make good neighbors, but I don't think there's a fence big enough for yours!


----------



## valekbrothers

http://rmn.craigslist.org/for/948230192.html

$40.00 a Cord (3x3x6) Mixed woods of Oak, pine, ash. Dried 4 plus years. You haul. Call (507) 433-5461 




Location: Austin,Mn. 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 948230192


Not a bad price....... if it was actually a "CORD"


----------



## valekbrothers

*This has to top it all!*

http://mankato.craigslist.org/zip/937858177.html

shingles (msu area)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-11-29, 9:26AM CST



We took all of out old shingles off and put new ones on...now we have tons of old ones to get rid of. 
Not sure if anyone can some how recycle these or use them... you haul 




Location: msu area 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 937858177

************************************8

I wonder if they pulled all the nails out before taking off the shingles?:monkey:


----------



## KRS

cjnspecial said:


> Here's another one:
> 
> 
> Free Broken Concrete (Baton Rouge)
> Reply to: [email protected] [?]
> Date: 2008-11-16, 7:18PM CST
> 
> 
> Broken concrete is free if you come get it. Located at the corner of Government and Croyden. Call 229-0451.



Broken concrete is great if there is no rebar and it's all 4" or 6" thick. Take the pieces, place them on a bed of sand (just like sandstone), and you can make a porch, walkway, etc. Use concrete stain (applied with a weedsprayer) and stain the concrete, dry, then fill in the gaps with mortar, sand, whatever.

KRS


----------



## stephen44

Wonder what it is ?

Your advice for my wood - $1 (any)
Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-12-12, 10:49AM EST


I'll bring you a load of firewood in exchange for some advice on a non profit idea I have. Tom 555-555-2223




* Location: any
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ducati996

*How about this joker *

This guy designs websites and wants to either do a barter with a pathetic pearl necklace or a poorly designed website - I bet his phone is ringing off the hook  LOL
I think he is better off just paying out for the wood -  

==========================================================


*I Need Firewood - I have a lot to trade!*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-12-11, 12:01PM EST



I need seasoned firewood delivered to Commack. I can trade . . . 


1: A Custom Built Website For Your Business or - 

2: Advertising on my busy website - www.ThePrintBroker.net or - 

3: A brand new 16" set of Akoya Pearls (necklace). These sell on the Internet for as much as $700.00 

If you have firewood and want to barter, contact me. I am ready to go . . 

Ron Cusano 
Shiloh Graphics & Marketing 
Web Design & Graphics 
http://www.ShilohGraphics.com 
http://www.ThePrintBroker.net 
[email protected] 
Tel: (631) 864-0814 
Cell: 631 219-8106 
Lowest Prices On 4-Color Printing 
We Beat Any Legitimate Price! 
Business Cards, Post Cards, Brochures


----------



## Rftreeman

WetBehindtheEar said:


> I can't tell you how many requests I've seen on CL (probably from the same guy) looking to buy a wood splitter fully functional and in good condition - willing to pay $150 for it...
> 
> S**t, I'd pay that!


I got 2 wedges and a 10lb sledge I'll sell him for that price...


----------



## fourfivefour

This guy's a real hoot!! 

*Standing Dead trees (Central NJ)*
Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-12-26, 9:21AM EST



Pick from 3 Standing Dead trees, about to topple over onto my house with the next wind... Located in my cheap neighbors yard who doesnt care if it falls on her house or mine ... take it away, Ill let you borrow the chain saw to chop it .. great for firewood ! 




Location: Central NJ 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 969893232


----------



## Zackman1801

i like that last guy.....


----------



## woodlumn

*Chopped Wood*
---------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2008-12-20, 6:27AM EST

Pick up and haul away at your expense a chopped down tree. 




hahaha


----------



## KsWoodsMan

How about $1300.00 a cord for Red Cedar.

http://wichita.craigslist.org/grd/975487814.html



> Firewood for Chiminea (Cedar) - $17 (Wichita, KS)
> Reply to: [email protected] [?]
> Date: 2008-12-31, 10:17AM CST
> 
> 
> Cured Cedar wood cut and split in chunks for use in your Chiminea. Cedar smells great while burning and this wood is a great option to the expensive Pinon Pine sold in stores for most Chimineas at a much higher price. 25 lbs for 17.00 or 50lbs for 32.00 Call Brent at 316-258-1832 or email.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location: Wichita, KS
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> PostingID: 975487814



It smells good but I dont know about it being THAT good.


----------



## coog

Thanks,KS.I just found out I'm a kajillionaire!


----------



## Stein

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2009-01-05, 9:01PM CST



Loads of free firewood all stacked up & ready to go! Please pick it up!!! 
Liz 816-853-2223 
Thanks!!! 


After that, the husband posts this ad:


FREE FIREWOOD......PLEASE READ!! (INDEPENDENCE, MO.)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: see below 
Date: 2009-01-07, 2:25PM CST



THE FIREWOOD IS GONE SO PLEASE STOP CALLING MY PHONE!! IF YOU ARE CALLING ABOUT THE FIREWOOD THAT LIZ HAD, PLEASE STOP CALLING BECAUSE THE WOOD IS ALL GONE AND THE ADD HAS BEEN REMOVED FROM CRAIGSLIST!! THANKYOU! 


Apparently, they got a FEW calls.


----------



## Stein

How much "firewood" can you get from a 3 foot bush? 


Firewood (Raytown)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2009-01-05, 3:59PM CST



We have a dead bush that is about 3 foot tall on the side of our house. We don't have a chainsaw to cut it down. So here is the deal, The branches that are left on it would be perfect for firewood. Come and cut it down for us you can have that fire wood and the branches that are next to it from the trees from our back yard if you need it.


----------



## Wife'nHubby

Normally I overlook any spelling errors because we all make errors but sometimes - just sometimes - the mis-spelled word creates a WHOLE new meaning. Here are just two from today with the spelling correction below them:

"mini (beer whine etc) fridge for sale"
whine should be wine

"Motion Censored Old Fashioned Santa"
censored should be sensored (unless this is an X-rated Santa)

And then we have this one... wonder what kind of day this person had and then they typed this:

(Riding mower/snowblower attachment listed for sale) It runs like its brand new have to sell broke i do not want to i owe 1500 on a ticket so thats the magic number.

Shari


----------



## KsWoodsMan

I laughed so hard I think I broke something !!!

Nothing like the feeling of burning 1,000 dollar bills. 

If there were a market for it I'd bring some to town instead of piling it and burning it where it grew.


----------



## Slvrmple72

*this is great!*

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/wan/951441468.html


----------



## K7NUT

need tons of sawdust.<BR>
Just follow me into the woods, my Stihl will give you all U will need!<BR>
Pellets for a wood stove!?<BR>
Did I miss something?


----------



## omegajim

I'm assuming it's a pellet stove - that he got - cheap from somebody else.


----------



## windthrown

This guy wants to trade working on saws for tattoos! 

http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/bar/981921963.html

I do small engine repair and specialize in 2 cyle engines such as chain saws, trimmers, blowers, etc. I was a top 10 Stihl dealer in Northern California for 3 years in a row. Have lots of experience. I will consider trades, tell me what you have. 
I will pick up and deliver for a $20 charge in the Vancouver area or you deliver to me, I'll diagnose while you're here and tell you what parts you need. You buy the parts, bring back to me and I'll fix it. There are a lot of circumstances when parts aren't even needed. I also sharpen chains by hand and can teach you the proper filing techniques. Licensed. Trade for fishing gear, guitar stuff, tattoo work, tools.


----------



## coog

_I was a top 10 Stihl dealer in Northern California for 3 years in a row. Have lots of experience. _

I will bet there is an ex-wife with a nice Stihl dealership somewhere in Northern California.


----------



## avalancher

windthrown said:


> This guy wants to trade working on saws for tatoos!
> 
> http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/bar/981921963.html
> 
> I do small engine repair and specialize in 2 cyle engines such as chain saws, trimmers, blowers, etc. I was a top 10 Stihl dealer in Northern California for 3 years in a row. Have lots of experience. I will consider trades, tell me what you have.
> I will pick up and deliver for a $20 charge in the Vancouver area or you deliver to me, I'll diagnose while you're here and tell you what parts you need. You buy the parts, bring back to me and I'll fix it. There are a lot of circumstances when parts aren't even needed. I also sharpen chains by hand and can teach you the proper filing techniques. Licensed. Trade for fishing gear, guitar stuff, tattoo work, tools.




Hey windthrown, do you live somewhere in the Vancouver/Portland area?


----------



## windthrown

Yep. I am staying with my brother here south of PDX through the winter.


----------



## KsWoodsMan

windthrown said:


> This guy wants to trade working on saws for tattoos!
> 
> http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/bar/981921963.html
> 
> I do small engine repair and specialize in 2 cyle engines such as chain saws, trimmers, blowers, etc. I was a top 10 Stihl dealer in Northern California for 3 years in a row. Have lots of experience. I will consider trades, tell me what you have.
> I will pick up and deliver for a $20 charge in the Vancouver area or you deliver to me, I'll diagnose while you're here and tell you what parts you need. You buy the parts, bring back to me and I'll fix it. There are a lot of circumstances when parts aren't even needed. I also sharpen chains by hand and can teach you the proper filing techniques. Licensed. Trade for fishing gear, guitar stuff, tattoo work, tools.



At first I had something totally different in mind. That he would be willing to trade repair labor for *removed* tatoos. Seems a bit better after reading the entire CL post. They reffer to them as artwork, I just couldnt fathom displaying any in a frame on the wall. Sounds like he is wanting to get more inkwork done.


----------



## CentaurG2

Here is a good one:
http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/grd/988905471.html


----------



## danrclem

CentaurG2 said:


> Here is a good one:
> http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/grd/988905471.html
> 
> Hello there,
> 
> Is there anyone out there who delivers or knows where I can go to get home delivered quarts of wood on the side of my house or front yard to have wood for the winter? Thanks and hope to hear from you.
> 
> Cheers - Mike





It might be cheaper if he bought his wood by the gallons instead of quarts.


----------



## Wife'nHubby

danrclem said:


> It might be cheaper if he bought his wood by the gallons instead of quarts.



...and don't you just wonder who installed his wood burner and if he cleans his chimney on a regular basis?

Shari


----------



## windthrown

Well, I was thinking he should buy quartz instead of wood myself. Stone lasts longer than wood when burning. :spam:


----------



## projectsho89

*Free firewood with good ad copy!*

Chainsaw Diet (Highland, Il)
Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2009-01-12, 7:25PM CST


Have you gained a few pounds over the holidays? Are you ready to loose some weight and gain some good firewood ...for free? Bring on the chainsaw and work off those lbs. No joke we have lots of downed trees to be cut up. You haul away and be nice and warm for the winter ahead.




* Location: Highland, Il
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 990584517


----------



## Dalmatian90

Not really someone to mock, I just loved his sense of humor at the end:



> Selling green hardwood, mostly maple for $100 a cord unsplit. $150 split. Free delivery in area, small charge otherwise. Don't pay more to have someone age your wood for you. *Go green! *


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

*Wish I could be this balls-y*

http://madison.craigslist.org/for/992393811.html

Need some firewood for your fireplace but don't want to pay the price at the gas stations. I sell bundles of dry firewood cut small for a fireplace for only $6. Each bundle contains 10 pieces and includes kindling. Will also sell 1/4 facecord (4 feet high and 4 feet long) for $60. Can deliver


Whoooo!! Pricey!!!

This dude is selling in a suburb of Madison where a LOT of new subdivisions have grown up in the last 10 years. I grew up there when the back yard was a huge stand of burr oak complete with a homemade deer stand. We woke to the cows lowing and the manure spreaders spreading... they outlawed THAT with an ordinance when the neighbors decided that they didn't like the smell. 

*THEN DON'T F**KING MOVE TO THE COUNTRY!!!* 

[email protected]@holes... and we wonder why farmers sell out and urban sprawl continues


----------



## Dalmatian90

4x4 to me is half a face cord...assuming he meant 1/2 face cord, that's $480/cord and in line with what I've seen advertised around Worcester for small loads.

If he's actually selling a 4'x2'x16" 1/4 face cord for $60, more power to him. Probably can deliver that in a Subaru and save gas


----------



## Philbert

Love the posts, but the Craig's List links expire pretty quickly.

Please think about cutting and pasting the text from the ads along with the links so that we can get the full flavor.

Thanks for sharing.

Philbert


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

Dalmatian90 said:


> 4x4 to me is half a face cord...assuming he meant 1/2 face cord, that's $480/cord and in line with what I've seen advertised around Worcester for small loads.
> 
> If he's actually selling a 4'x2'x16" 1/4 face cord for $60, more power to him. Probably can deliver that in a Subaru and save gas



Heh... I've packed my Forester chock-full of free-off-the-curb stuff many times. 

The ironic part is gas stations around here sell bundles - about the same size as his 'fireplace bundle' for $5 or so... Yeah, the gas station bundles don't include kindling... 

I dunno... I guess I'm just fired up because I see the old hunting and BMX exploring territory of my youth sacrificed to tract after tract of McMansions...


----------



## HD-tech-NH

I have a pine tree you can have but I would expect that if you want my wood you would clean up the yard too....... argh....


----------



## windthrown

*Russian women... for half the price of a chainsaw!*

I always wondered what all these Russian women do after they get married, and after 3 years, stick their hand out and say, "I wanting HALF!" and get divorced. Why not start milking clock all over again?!?!

Hello, my name is Tatiana 

I know many gorgeous, well educated local Russian women who are interested in meeting American men for a SERIOUS LONG TERM RELATIONSHIP. 
I live here in Portland, and I started my dating agency "Tatiana's Russian Dating Service" to introduce beautiful English speaking Russian ladies, who live in Portland, to American gentlemen. Most of these women have US Citizenship. 

Don't waste thousands of dollars flying to Russia to meet Russian ladies, 
they are already here! I only charge one hundred dollars for each introduction to find you someone very special. There is of course no charge if you continue dating after my introduction. 

Please email me if you are interested in meeting these beautiful Russian women ages 35 to 55, and I will email you photos for you to select from. Please share your age, occupation, education, and preferred age for the ladies you would like to meet. (I AM SORRY, BUT I WILL NOT RESPOND IF YOU DO NOT PROVIDE THIS INFORMATION) Please also send me one of your photos. 

I hope to hear from you soon. 

Tatiana


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

windthrown said:


> Most of these women have US Citizenship.



HA!!! I just love the MOST part...  Most, meaning 51%? or Most meaning more than 2 of the 50 women on the list... 

Marketing. Gotta love it -NOT!


----------



## windthrown

Yah, I an surprised that she does not ask for a bank account to verify... probably in the follow-up. You know, they need the bank account numbers to deposit all those Russian rubles into, along with all that deposed Nigerian dictator's widow's money. Maybe I will call her and get a hot date. Take the 361s on the first date, and see what they say?  

$100 for a date... geez. Lots of Russians around the PNW these days. About as thick as the Mexicans now. Most are illegals as well. I see these "Learn English" signs up printed half in Cyrillic, half in Spanish. *sigh*


----------



## avalancher

windthrown said:


> Yah, I an surprised that she does not ask for a bank account to verify... probably in the follow-up. You know, they need the bank account numbers to deposit all those Russian rubles into, along with all that deposed Nigerian dictator's widow's money. Maybe I will call her and get a hot date. Take the 361s on the first date, and see what they say?
> 
> $100 for a date... geez. Lots of Russians around the PNW these days. About as thick as the Mexicans now. Most are illegals as well. I see these "Learn English" signs up printed half in Cyrillic, half in Spanish. *sigh*



Dont feel to bad. A middle sized town close by, Morristown, has a section of town now that if you dont speak Spanish you have no idea what the stores are. All the store fronts are spanish, and the local mexicans have been raising cain with the city to replace all the street signs in the area with spanish signs.
Its a sad day when you are in america and cant read any of the signs around you. 
Okay, off the soapbox now..


----------



## Remms06

*2008 husqvarna 359 chainsaw*

i have a new husky that i bought last year for around $560.00 plus tax not too mention the extra chain or gas and oil cans too! i don't want to sell it but i'm doing a engine swap on my 4X4 and am running a little short on funds. this is a great saw the smallest of the commercial models. currently has a 24" bar but will easily hold a bigger one with plenty of power. i sold my wood stove so i have no use for this tool other than camping.i probably only used the saw about 2hrs of run time at all. my price is firm my name is john call anytime if it's during the day i'll be at work and might have to meet up with you after 5pm. first come first serve and no trades unless you have 33x10.5 mud tires on 6lug toyota wheels. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Philbert

Remms,

This should go on the 'Tradin' Post' thread under the 'Equipment' forum.

Philbert


----------



## Remms06

that is a ad on craigslist


----------



## Philbert

Remms06 said:


> that is a ad on craigslist



Sorry - I thought it was YOUR ad! My apologies. Thanks for clarifying.

Philbert


----------



## Slvrmple72

Heres another good one

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/bar/992393406.html

probably needs the truck to do the job.


----------



## RuralCruiser007

tree work for work truck (cleveland area)
Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2009-01-14, 9:47AM EST


will do some tree work for a decent work truck, tree cant be by house no insurance. 216-862-8561 

There is the add mentioned. Before it disappears.


----------



## willsaw4beer

Slvrmple72 said:


> Heres another good one
> 
> http://cleveland.craigslist.org/bar/992393406.html


----------



## CentaurG2

I do so admire the novel approach: 


http://maine.craigslist.org/grd/1007824505.html


----------



## 046

someone posted this on CL a few days ago...


"Let me get this right.... You want to have some PAY you to cut down your tree and haul it off" :monkey:


----------



## Hansenj11

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/grd/1007969998.html


----------



## KsWoodsMan

046, It could be worse ! They could dig into your lunch box for ham sandwiches and fresh baked cookies while you are working. Then expect an hour or more worth of stories from you too.

"Hey !!!! all you had here is bologna and generic vanilla creams ! Wheres the keys ? your cab is locked, I'm still thirsty and your water jug is empty !"


----------



## KsWoodsMan

Hansenj11 said:


> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/grd/1007969998.html
> 
> Reply to: [email protected] [?]
> Date: 2009-01-26, 7:32AM EST
> 
> 
> Firewood for Sale. 1/2 chord is $95.00 1 chord of mixwoods is $155.00. No delivery charge within 20 miles from Glenmoore. Over 20 miles is 10.00 Delivery charge and stacking is a charge of $15.00. The wood is ready to burn, get it before the cold gets you. Call me at 484-880-7910 or email me at 484-880-7910.
> 
> Thank you!
> I SELL HAVE PINE AND SPRUCE IN MY MIX... my wood is green and if you ask what i have i will tell you what you want to hear
> soft wood sale.....ask me i dont not what a cord is
> and my loads are short.....my wood does not burn well



That must be 2 guys competing to sell firewood. One of them isn't liked very well . LOL I'll bet he sells a lot with that ad.


----------



## freemind

KsWoodsMan said:


> That must be 2 guys competing to sell firewood. One of them isn't liked very well . LOL I'll bet he sells a lot with that ad.



That or one REALLY disgruntled customer.


----------



## Stein

CentaurG2 said:


> I do so admire the novel approach:
> 
> 
> http://maine.craigslist.org/grd/1007824505.html



This is why you need to copy the text here:

"This post flagged for removal."

If it's worth posting, it's worth copy-and-pasting!


----------



## Constrictor

I went and looked at this one, they wanted both trees cut and split and they wanted to keep one of them. The first tree was a damn nice oak tree but down a 30' ravine. the second one was about 1/4 mile back in the woods across a creek!


http://springfield.craigslist.org/zip/990696191.html

FREE FIREWOOD, YOU CUT (Ozark)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: see below 
Date: 2009-01-12, 9:01PM CST



I have 2 very large trees down on my property. I am wanting them both cut up and you can take 1 of them with you for firewood and other for us to keep for ourselves. Both I believe are oak. so both good wood!!! They are atleast 5 foot round so if you can't cut them please don't call!! They are prolly 5foot wide by 100 foot tall i'd say just as a guess. Oldest 2 trees on our property fell over in last ice storm. Thanks!


----------



## windthrown

Well, here is one:

Red and white truck seen pulling away w/ freshly cut STOLEN wood in West Linn area over the weekend. 

Buyer Beware 

That may be leading to this type of ad: 

I want to trade my firewood for firearms?????????? 

And of course, they could just get all the want for free across town ('spose most thieves can't read though): 

free wood cottenwood and popular and outhers seasoned 

firewood 50 cords popular and cottenwood alantis you cut and splitwood seasoned 6 mths you cut firewood for home owners onlyi have 100 cord of wood in north portland most cottenwood alantis maple witch is a hard wood lots of cottenwood and popular it will burn but not the greatest wood but its free 

.. ((this wood is for home owners not resale))..


----------



## danrclem

Wow, I'd better get over there before someone else beats me to this one.

http://louisville.craigslist.org/zip/1061910072.html


----------



## freemind

danrclem said:


> Wow, I'd better get over there before someone else beats me to this one.
> 
> http://louisville.craigslist.org/zip/1061910072.html




Nice pile of twigs.


----------



## willsaw4beer

freemind said:


> Nice pile of twigs.



I'd be tempted to just torch it for them...


----------



## Philbert

If you have ever posted on CL, you know the 'laughs' go both ways. For instance, in the above ad, somebody probably e-mailed him from Kansas, asking if he would ship.

Philbert


----------



## coog

Philbert said:


> If you have ever posted on CL, you know the 'laughs' go both ways. For instance, in the above ad, somebody probably e-mailed him from Kansas, asking if he would ship.
> 
> Philbert



_who told you?_


----------



## ducati996

I love Craigslist - for both the humor and the fantastic scores! I post looking for firewood preferably free but willing to provide incentive for good referrals.

I have found more wood than I can handle - Tree guys call me first, and homeowners who need the stuff out of their yards. Life is great because of Craigslist


----------



## Dalmatian90

Not involving wood...but I suspect this crowd will appreciate:



> hillbilly hot tub for sale - $100 (niles)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> Date: 2009-03-05, 10:47PM EST
> 
> 
> 
> a nice horse trough or hillbilly hot tub your's for 100 dollars brand new never been used no jets but you can make you owen if you eat alot of chilly 269 683 4346 bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location: niles
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> PostingID: 1062430794


----------



## freemind

*HA! I found one under "wanted"*

free wood wanted, will cut and haul. if +1 cord will charge small fee for gas and wear tear of chainsaw. i mean hey you need that much wood moved you would have to pay someone a lot to move it away and stuff....


----------



## kevin j

no more wimpy 35 ton splitters for me.




FOR SALE A TOW BEHIND HORIZONTAL LOG SPLITTER WITH 2 INCH RECIEVER. THIS LOG SPLITTER IS VERY WELL BUILT WITH A LARGE HYDRAULIC RAM & A 15 HORSE HONDA MOTOR WITH SAFTEY SHUT OFF & OPTIONAL ELECTRIC START. THIS LOG SPLITTER WORKS PERFECTLY & IS READY TO SPLIT MANY CORDS OF WOOD. THIS IS A VERY NICE WOOD SPLITTER IT STARTS RIGHT UP & RUNS STRONG. I THINK ITS ABOUT 120 TON 

IF INTERESTED CALL MIKE xxxxxxxx
$1000 CASH OR BEST OFFER


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

kevin j said:


> no more wimpy 35 ton splitters for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR SALE A TOW BEHIND HORIZONTAL LOG SPLITTER WITH 2 INCH RECIEVER. THIS LOG SPLITTER IS VERY WELL BUILT WITH A LARGE HYDRAULIC RAM & A 15 HORSE HONDA MOTOR WITH SAFTEY SHUT OFF & OPTIONAL ELECTRIC START. THIS LOG SPLITTER WORKS PERFECTLY & IS READY TO SPLIT MANY CORDS OF WOOD. THIS IS A VERY NICE WOOD SPLITTER IT STARTS RIGHT UP & RUNS STRONG. I THINK ITS ABOUT 120 TON
> 
> IF INTERESTED CALL MIKE xxxxxxxx
> $1000 CASH OR BEST OFFER



Any thoughts that this is stolen property? If a guy doesn't know what tonnage his splitter is...


----------



## valekbrothers

WetBehindtheEar said:


> Any thoughts that this is stolen property? If a guy doesn't know what tonnage his splitter is...





A home built splitter would be hard to determine actual tonnage, without doing a lot of math.........


----------



## Dalmatian90

Not sure this is a laugh, but it is a bit of a headscratcher:



> We are selling seasoned firewood stacked and wrapped on pallets. Each pallet is 4 x 4 x 4 (1/2 cord)
> 
> If you drive to us, we'll put a pallet on the back of your truck for $125
> Or, we can deliver locally for $150 per pallet.
> 
> So many people say that they sell full cords (the true measurements of a full cord is 4 x 4 x 8 (stacked)). We have been burnt by many people when we buy wood. I have paid several people this year for wood, and it never comes out to be true cord, and most of the time, not even close. This is why we stack our wood on pallets so it eliminates the guess work.
> 
> Our price might be a little high, but our wood is seasoned, and it is real measurements.









http://newlondon.craigslist.org/for/1058501061.html

The image, in case it doesn't show up, shows firewood stacked criss-cross on the pallets. Although it does look tightly stacked for being criss-cross, I'm suspicious you'd still have less wood then "ranked and well stowed" in the same space...ironic given their warning about people being shorted.

Plus I'm wondering how the average pickup is going to react when carrying an 8' high stack of wood...best have some good tie downs at least!


----------



## KRS

Dalmatian90 said:


> Plus I'm wondering how the average pickup is going to react when carrying an 8' high stack of wood...best have some good tie downs at least!



4' tall. Each pallet is 1/2 cord says the ad.

KRS


----------



## Dalmatian90

Thank you KRS...I must've been half asleep when I posted that last night.

4' tall is reasonable.


----------



## windthrown

*Not sure if I want to laugh or cry on this one...*

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/zip/1066061402.html

Free Fire Wood (SE Portland)

A tree fell on my car a few weeks ago during a wind storm. Most of the wood has been removed, but there is still a chunk sitting on the car about 9 feet long and 14 inches in diameter. Tried to remove with a rented chainsaw, but the piece was too thick for it to cut through, so whoever wants to take it should have a pretty good chainsaw. You cut it, you haul it, and it's yours for free.

Not sure I would want to risk a loop on this one. I have salvaged a lot of firewood, but not from a car.


----------



## KRS

windthrown said:


> Not sure I would want to risk a loop on this one. I have salvaged a lot of firewood, but not from a car.



Man up dude 

Put on the carbide loop and take care of that car too :spam:


----------



## Philbert

windthrown said:


> You cut it, you haul it, and it's yours for free.




(The car or the wood?)

Philbert


----------



## hangnail

http://boston.craigslist.org/nwb/zip/1066364779.html

free appletree branches good to BURN 

just come and pick up give me a call @ 978-360-0632 

http://images.craigslist.org/3ke3mc3o6ZZZZZZZZZ938474c5b8d3ca917d3.jpg


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

valekbrothers said:


> A home built splitter would be hard to determine actual tonnage, without doing a lot of math.........



The ad doesn't say it's a home built one... I guess I wasn't thinking about that. 

I thought it was a heavilly used Speeco/NT/MTD that had the labels rubbed off or some such...


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

hangnail said:


> http://boston.craigslist.org/nwb/zip/1066364779.html
> 
> free appletree branches good to BURN
> 
> just come and pick up give me a call @ 978-360-0632
> 
> http://images.craigslist.org/3ke3mc3o6ZZZZZZZZZ938474c5b8d3ca917d3.jpg



A quart of diesel fuel and a match should do the trick.


----------



## windthrown

KRS said:


> Man up dude
> 
> Put on the carbide loop and take care of that car too :spam:



Burning car parts in a boiler... :monkey:


----------



## KRS

windthrown said:


> Burning car parts in a boiler... :monkey:



It's Obama's NEW CLEAN POWER.... if everyone burns their car they'll have heat and.... no more cars ! All of the world's problems will be solved. :spam:

KRS


----------



## windthrown

Uh oh... a new Democrat plan is hatched! :spam:


----------



## kevin j

Q home built splitter would be hard to determine actual tonnage, without doing a lot of math......... 

The ad doesn't say it's a home built one... I guess I wasn't thinking about that. 

I thought it was a heavilly used Speeco/NT/MTD that had the labels rubbed off or some such Q



Just noting, don't have to do much math to guess it is NOT 120 tons !

But doing the math, at 3000 psi, a 10 inch cylinder is 118 tons. I am thinking he would notice if it had a 10 inch bore cylinder on it, with the structural beam size to match....... 
The guy has no clue, and rather than say that, he puts out a BS factor assuming teh buyer/reader has even less clue.....

k


----------



## brownie525

okay heres my addition to this thread. i cant even imagine how hard this stuff would be to split. Its not as bad as some of the other ads but still whos going to want that crap.
http://southjersey.craigslist.org/zip/1070541925.html


----------



## grampakev

what ever happenend to the one where the guy was addvertising a poloin and said he thought is was a piece of ####? that was great


----------



## John D

This is right around the corner from me..... Don't everyone run at once.... I got a laugh out of it,they want 5 trees down,and everything cleaned up.What do they think firewood is worth?

http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/zip/1069923803.html


----------



## windthrown

Yah, CL seems to have erroded to the point of people wanting trees removed for free, and brush hauled away for free. Must be certified, have license and insurance, and sign a release and be advised of legal suit pending any wrong doing or mishaps, and we are not responsible for anything (even though they are if you are cutting anything on >>>their<<< property... hello?). 

Gott'a wonder...


----------



## WVwoodsman

*Anyone Need Ninja Gear?*

http://morgantown.craigslist.org/for/1071183979.html

I thought this was funny!


----------



## Philbert

> Yah, CL seems to have erroded to the point of people wanting trees removed for free, and brush hauled away for free


Doesn't cost anything to post the free wood ads - maybe they work? Maybe they reduce the amunt that they have to haul? I got rid of a couple of yards of stump chips by putting a 'FREE' sign on them in my alley.



WVwoodsman said:


> http://morgantown.craigslist.org/for/1071183979.html





> Partial list of items for sale and services the advertisement of which is not permitted on craigslist:
> 
> Weapons and related items, including but not limited to firearms, disguised, undetectable or switchblade knives, martial arts weapons, scopes, silencers, ammunition, ammunition magazines, BB guns, tear gas or stun guns.



Good that they monitor this stuff.

Philbert


----------



## ansehnlich1

I knew one of you guys would be interested in this, heckfire, the individual is willing to give ya 50 bucks....

http://york.craigslist.org/mat/1071310619.html

free fire wood and 50 buck
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Date: 2009-03-12, 2:46AM EDT

I need a tree cut down, its close to my house, another large tree, and power lines so it needs to come down in pieces. I've tried to give it away in the past with no luck due to the location of it, so this time I'm willing to throw in $50. If you dont want the wood I'll still pay $50 to have it cut down. Also please come and look at it before calling, I always get loads of voice mails and when I call back no one comes to cut it down. The tree is in my side yard at 3151 Claremont rd Dover Pa 17315, you can Mapquest it for directions. Its easy to spot, its the one with half the branches cut off. If you have looked at it and are sure you want to cut it down call me at 717 793 1444, ask for Mike. Im not sure what kind of tree it is, but its a hard wood with no rot, should be great for indoor burning, Thanks 

it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 1071310619


----------



## Burntime

Call the guy, ask what his work schedule is. Then insist that he be there during that time to watch cause it is close to the house... Then don't show up. Tell him a paying customer called you and your busy making money, do you want to rescheduleopcorn:


----------



## kam

*Better hurry before it's sold*

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/yrk/grd/1071902690.html


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

kam said:


> http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/yrk/grd/1071902690.html



Whooo!!! Pricey! Must be that Canadian currency exchange...


----------



## Richard_

Tree wood, u cut, u haul (NE)
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Date: 2009-03-02, 9:41PM PST


I have a medium sized tree that needs to be taken down to the ground: not a 1' or 2' or 3' stump...all the way down (I don't know what kind it is). I have a couple of other tall but skinny trees (white birch). Then I have a large willow that still has several limbs hanging from that nasty storm we had before Christmas, I think they will come right down by rope.The ones that were on the ground after the storm is already cut up and on the ground. You can have all the wood.

Now, of course, there's the catch. You must load up all the debris first. Why? I did this one other time. They loaded the wood and was coming back for the debris. You got it....they left me the debris. I just do not want that to happen again. I'm sorry to sound so rough. If you are interested, please let me know when would be a good time for you.


----------



## flotek

Richard_ said:


> Tree wood, u cut, u haul (NE)
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> Date: 2009-03-02, 9:41PM PST
> 
> 
> I have a medium sized tree that needs to be taken down to the ground: not a 1' or 2' or 3' stump...all the way down (I don't know what kind it is). I have a couple of other tall but skinny trees (white birch). Then I have a large willow that still has several limbs hanging from that nasty storm we had before Christmas, I think they will come right down by rope.The ones that were on the ground after the storm is already cut up and on the ground. You can have all the wood.
> 
> Now, of course, there's the catch. You must load up all the debris first. Why? I did this one other time. They loaded the wood and was coming back for the debris. You got it....they left me the debris. I just do not want that to happen again. I'm sorry to sound so rough. If you are interested, please let me know when would be a good time for you.



this one should be titled " free stump grinding practice "


----------



## Philbert

Richard_ said:


> Now, of course, there's the catch. You must load up all the debris first.



Quite a trick - load up the debris BEFORE you cut the tree . . . .

Philbert


----------



## cityevader

Hey Mr. Avalancher.....

Your story that started out this crazy thread.....
Whatever happened to that clown that thundered at you if you had any idea who he was and what he could do to you. Never really got any closure to your original story. 
Of course I enjoy reading goofy Craigslist ads here, but your original story was spellbinding! How does the final chapter read?


----------



## hazard

What a deal

http://madison.craigslist.org/zip/1070449289.html

We have 3 very large Maple trees in our yard that we would like cut down by June . You cut down and in exchange you get to keep all the wood.
Must be insured. We have 2 large trees in the backyard and 1 in the front yard. The 2 in the backyard are fairly close to the house.



We are cutting down a hickory tree - 60' tall, very straight tree, small amount of branches - 1st branch at least 30 feet up. Roughly 16" in diameter. Best offer. Call . Starting bid is $200 - it's worth this much in firewood. You take all of it.


----------



## sawinredneck

"High performance Craftsman chainsaw" (thats just an oxymoron to start with)

http://wichita.craigslist.org/tls/1072816499.html


A bunch of winners tonight!

http://wichita.craigslist.org/tls/1072817855.html


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

hazard said:


> What a deal
> 
> http://madison.craigslist.org/zip/1070449289.html
> 
> We have 3 very large Maple trees in our yard that we would like cut down by June...



I saw this one.. there hvae been several like this lately. I guess if you throw enough feces on the wall, it's gotta stick sometime...

:spam:


----------



## Taxmantoo

sawinredneck said:


> "High performance Craftsman chainsaw" (thats just an oxymoron to start with)
> 
> http://wichita.craigslist.org/tls/1072816499.html
> A bunch of winners tonight!
> http://wichita.craigslist.org/tls/1072817855.html




Hey, is that a 60cc Roper?
Craftsman High Performance Chainsaw - $150
Date: 2009-03-13, 3:38AM CDT
Craftsman High Performance Chainsaw, Automatic oiler, 18" bar, Bolt Action Power Sharp, 3.7ps 














Poulan Chainsaw - $150
Date: 2009-03-13, 3:38AM CDT
Poulan Woodsman-1800 1.8 C.I., 14" bar, runs real good, 








kam said:


> http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/yrk/grd/1071902690.html


Chainsaw - McCullough - $200 (King City)
Date: 2009-03-12, 2:19PM EDT

McCullough Mac 140 Chainsaw - good running order


----------



## flotek

why be burdened and buy a new modern unit of the same manufacturer for a 100bucks when you can own a well used piece of histroy for 150!


----------



## KsWoodsMan

sawinredneck said:


> "High performance Craftsman chainsaw" (thats just an oxymoron to start with)
> 
> http://wichita.craigslist.org/tls/1072816499.html
> 
> 
> A bunch of winners tonight!
> 
> http://wichita.craigslist.org/tls/1072817855.html



He must be kind of proud of them , to say the least. 
The craftsman is a better deal but for what he's asking for the poulan he's outa his gourd.


----------



## England14

*Free Fire Wood You Cut (Hampton, TN)*

Free Fire Wood You Cut (Hampton, TN)

Need small trees cut in exchange for you keeping the wood, also you must stack brush in nearby location. Serious inquiries only. Must sign liability waver. Phone 423-747-8755.


----------



## Philbert

England14 said:


> Free Fire Wood You Cut (Hampton, TN). Need small trees cut in exchange for you keeping the wood, also you must stack brush in nearby location. Serious inquiries only. Must sign liability waver. Phone 423-747-8755.



And you are POSTING the number?!? Aren't you afraid some of us out of state guys might jump down there and beat you to it?

(Welcome to A.S.!)

Philbert


----------



## England14

I thought about going and look at it, but I don't like stacking brush and who knows how far away he wants it stacked? Sides that sounds like to picky of guy for me! So you all are welcome to it. If you do go and there is more wood than you use give me a call. oke:


----------



## t613

avalancher said:


> This topic has made me almost sick, and to boot I am so mad I would pummel anyone that came in the door right now and gave me a hard time.
> As I mentioned in my previous posts on this topic, i took a second craigs list tree. Here is my first email from the guy before I came over there.
> 
> "yes, that's fine. while you're here, if u wouldn't mind cutting down some dogwoods & some off my magnolia & mulberry trees in the back that u can easily reach from the ground, i'd like u to do that, too. u can have any & all of the wood that u cut from those, too.
> i also have some limbs hanging over my house from some kinda tree,i need you to climb up there and trim them back.my neighbor wants her litle trees trimmed in her yard next door, i told her that u wood do it for me.or i'll borrow your utility chainsaw & cut it up myself if u can just get it on the ground for me. thanks!
> and my freind says that u can grind the stumps down to the ground with your chainsaw,just use a old chain and wash your saw with a garden hose real good to get the dirt out.is that okay?"
> 
> This is the message that I posted when i got back
> 
> Well, I'm back with the first load of wood off of this site, and it was a doozy.
> It ended up being a white oak, a little bigger than a "medium sized".
> After looking at it, it was apparent that the thing could get dropped without hitting the house,IF it went where I WANT it to go.
> Basically I told the guy he had two choices. Call a pro and have them drop the tree, I would clean up after the tree is down, or pay me to climb it, cut the top off, and break it down from there, but he had to sign a waiver releasing me of any liability.He was hesitant at first, and i dont blame him, but he decided to let me do it anyway. The only thing he asked is before I dropped the main stem he reserved the right to call off the job if he thought I didnt know what i was doing.Agreed.
> Climbed the tree and took off all the weight on the house side and took the top off, he looked pleased.
> Long story short, the tree is on the ground. While I was limbing he helped himself to my little Echo sitting in the back of the truck and did the limbing and the dogwoods he had in the back. I had figured to say NOT NO, BUT HECK NO, if he asked to use my saw, but since it never came up I didnt even mention it. Needless to say, he tore up the chain when it got loose and jumped the bar and tore out 6 drive teeth.
> After a thorough butt chewing that even got the attention of his wife in the house, we came to an agreement. he would pay me for the chain and I would beat him senseless if I caught his hands on anything that belonged to me
> 
> Then I got this email from him today after I went over there yesterday to take another load. I banged on his door, but he never came out so i cut a load and left. i was going to give him the bill for the damages that he did to my saw.
> 
> ed, i was here working, as i have an office in my home, & meant to get
> out to see you, but you were gone before i got out there. sorry, i was
> busy on the phone most of the time you were here.
> 
> ok, i'll pay you in cash for what i broke. will you cut up the mulberry
> for me & haul the brush from it & from the pine that is already on the
> ground up to the road for me when you come next week, & then come back &
> finish cutting off the pine sometime soon when you can bring a spotter? i know you said that it is not a good idea to use spikes to climb a tree that is not going to be cut down, but maybe you can just jump from the roof on to the tree?
> i'm concerned that those limbs will fall & mess up my fence even more.
> what day will you be here next week?
> by the way, it sure is nice having a yard boy around here, the neighbors want you to work at their place for free to
> thanks, mark
> 
> Please, someone remind me of this the next time I mention taking a craigslist tree again.



This fella would wake up one morning to a YARD FULL of brush, clippings and whatever else I could come up with. If it's all natural, it can't be called littering. He would definitely regret stiffing me or ever touching my saw...


----------



## avalancher

Wow, you musta read this thread from the very beginning.
Just when I thought I thought I was done with the yard boy comments......


----------



## Slvrmple72

Okay, here is an idea. I wil cut down and remove your tree for free if you sign a waiver of responsibility for any damage. I mean hey, I am a professional working for free so why should I be responsble if something goes south? I don't need money or anything just loooovvve cutting trees and hauling brush and carrying firewood which is worth its weight in gold! It is a wonder I don't have to post a guard around my trees to keep them from being stolen!


----------



## Philbert

Slvrmple72 said:


> Okay, here is an idea. I wil cut down and remove your tree for free if you sign a waiver of responsibility for any damage.



Sounds fair to me.

Philbert


----------



## Slvrmple72

Phil, it looks like somebody has been spending a lot of time on the beg for rep thread? Hmmm:jawdrop: Me likey those novas!


----------



## Philbert

> it looks like somebody has been spending a lot of time on the beg for rep thread?



I prefer to think of it as me finally receiving the recognition long deserved and attaining my natural place in the universe, but if you choose to assume otherwise . . . 

But I do agree with you post, even if it was intended to be snarky. Around here, we would call it a 'Good Samaritan clause' ; if I'm helping you out, you agree not to sue me.

Philbert


----------



## kevin j

I'n thinking there is a pilot for a mini series, or maybe just a reality tv show: 
Adventures of Yard Boy

suggestions for who plays avalancher?
Are you tom sellick or Don Knotts?

k


----------



## david1677

*free wood*

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/zip/1086329896.html

all you goota do is remove the trees:greenchainsaw:
wood must be worth more in indy than it is here


----------



## avalancher

Krusty said:


> Richard Simmons should play Avalancher. R Lee Ermey could play the crazy homeowner. That'd be funny as hell.




Richard Simmons?Come on! Give me a break!I might settle for Hulk Hogan.


----------



## coog

http://wichita.craigslist.org/fuo/1092260863.html

I think this guy's wood identification skills are a little, well, fuzzy.


----------



## GM_DaddyMac

*Wonders Never Cease*

I have reviewed many of the posts in this thread -- and yes this is laughable. You can make the money from an 80 foot cottonwood that you need to cut and rope down. Umm -- climbing and roping a tree down is for professionals. Most of us cruising CL for free firewood worthy trees are not tree professionals. When I think of firewood cottonwood is not a species tops on my list. Oh well -- I guess I will have to keep looking.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/zip/1091496028.html


----------



## jcappe

I wonder if the person cutting the wood has to take the fence to the landfill too?  You do get half the wood though.



Free Firewood

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Date: 2009-03-15, 9:46AM CDT



Wanted someone to cut down about ten dead elms in a fenceline for tearing out about 200' of fencing and hauling it to the landfill. I have a splitter and will split the wood 50/50 

Thanks 




it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 1075828726


----------



## wisconsindvm

http://appleton.craigslist.org/zip/1097520227.html

Free Firewood! 
30+ foot Pine tree must come down 

If you want the wood you must take the tree down completely! 
Removal of all debris, logs and branches is your responsibility. 
Owner will not be responsible for injury or damage to property (you break it, you pay for it) 
Tree cannot be "dropped" it must be taken down in sections. 

If you want the wood, you must sign a consent form stating the above. 
If you have no experience taking down a tree, please don't inquire.


----------



## computeruser

Here's a great deal. Not even a full pickup truck load, considering he has that toolbox in there.


----------



## KsWoodsMan

From wichita.craigslist.org 



> Free Wood!! (wichita)
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> Date: 2009-04-02, 12:51AM CDT
> 
> 
> hello i have a lot of free wood just come and take it... if u need a truck or a trailer i could provided for you just pay for the gas, also you would have to bring your chainsaw..
> if interested call me at xxx-xxx-xxxx my name is Alex
> 
> Location: wichita
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> PostingID: 1103284175



He has a truck and trailer but no saw. Given the economy he might not have either one. At least he will be getting rid of some unwanted wood to lose the truck.


----------



## England14

*Free Oak Tree*

Free 100 year old oak tree for your next project...cabinets, doors etc... MUST BE CUT BY LICENSED & INSURED PROFESSIONAL. 276-494-1507 leave message.


----------



## thejdman04

On the "free" section of my local craigslist, somone has a pine tree between 2 houses they dont want cut down "because it is a nice straight living tree", but getting too big for the area, so if you will transplant it, and fill the hole in with dirt, plant grass, you can have the tree for free.


----------



## PaulinNY

*Ha*

If you can move the Tree, it is Free for Firewood or something (Mastic Beach, New York)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Date: 2009-04-05, 5:21PM EDT



If you can cut and pick up and move our tree, you can possibly use it as firewood. 

Come to my backyard and bring your tools, but we have a ladder. 

You have one day (9 am-5 pm), to carry it all out. 

The tree is near toward my house. 

The thick branch is leaning toward the house. 

We don’t pay you anything, you don’t pay us anything. 

Please make sure you do not make it land on the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Location: Woodland Drive, Mastic Beach. 

Only contact me by email. 



Location: Mastic Beach, New York 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1108498438


----------



## Slvrmple72

Here is an exchange between myself and a fella who had a Cherry tree near his house that he wanted cut down for free in exchange for the wood. You need to be bonded and insured though!

Me:Need an address.

Him:Well.I just wanna make sure that you are bonded and insured right? We really are kinda afraid of hitting the house and just wanna make sure you are comfortable in doing this. I have included a pic for you also. Also need to know how much experience you have in dropping trees. I hope you understand. Thanks.

Me:Scott,
Thank you for getting back to me. I have been cutting down, climbing, and rigging trees with and without cranes for almost 8 years now. I have never been bonded, nor do I need it, but carry a 1 mil liability insurance policy which is available upon request. Is it your expectation to have this tree removed at no cost to you apart from the forfeiture of all useable wood? Please let me know your intentions, it is my goal to help you make as informed of a desicion as possible. Thank you-Kevin

Him:Also, what would you charge to drop another tree and cut it up into manageable pieces so we can keep that wood?

Me:Scott, I will have to look at the trees and determine the value of the wood, what you the homeowner want or do not want, and the difficulty in removing the tree(s) safely. I will give you a good example: Two identical Red Maple trees, one in the middle of a backyard that could be easily dropped and took about 3 hours and I charged the gentleman 300. Next door neighbors tree although similiar in size was next to the back of the house with a deck, shed, and flower garden and I had to climb it and piece it down taking about 9 hours and I charged him 700. There are too many variables to give a price to a tree sight unseen but one thing I can tell you clearly is that there will be costs involved in the removal of your trees but I am fair with my prices and can give you a list of references you can call.-Kevin 

Him:Thanks for the info. now, the cherry tree will be free if you take all wood, right?

Me:Scott, In all of my years cutting down and removing trees I have never done a single one where the perceived value of the tree was greater than the actual costs involved in removing it. Yes, there are individuals on CL who will cut the trees down for little or no money because they need firewood and typically they are desperate around winter time, will not attempt trees where the risk doesn't cover the benefits, or they will damage things and leave an irate homeowner because they are uninsured and lied to the customer. So now that we have cleared up some of the misconceptions regarding your trees I hope you clearly understand that even if I took all of the wood from every tree on the property you will still be paying me for my time and labor. If wood was money I would be posting a guard on the pile in the driveway! LOL! Once it is cut down it needs split, stacked, and allowed to season or dry out so it can be burned which is a considerable amount of the typical 200/cord cost of seasoned firewood. You can call the phonebook tree services and get free estimates or you can gamble on a CL lumberjack who thinks they can do it. Make sure you make a note of their license plate before they take off! It would be funny if I had not had to remove two trees off of damaged property last year for that reason. I fall between the professional fulltime services and the sometimes dangerous but well intentioned people who need firewood. I build lasting relationships with most of the people I have done work for. I hope you do not feel like I have wasted your time. Please feel free to ask me any questions you might have.-Kevin

Him:Thanks for the info. I was under the impression that someone could have wood for free if they cut down for free. I am unemployed at the moment and don’t have that kind of money. But anyways thanks for the advice and might get a hold of you sometime soon. Thanks.

Who wants to bet that a year from now if I drive by his place that tree will still be standing?


----------



## willsaw4beer

computeruser said:


> Here's a great deal. Not even a full pickup truck load, considering he has that toolbox in there.



That could actually not be too bad a deal depending on how it's stacked.


----------



## flotek

Slvrmple72 said:


> Him:Thanks for the info. I was under the impression that someone could have wood for free if they cut down for free. QUOTE]
> 
> makes me wonder how could anyone be so dang ignorant and stupid ,is this dude on crack? does he also think you should cut his grass and in return for your tedious efforts only get the cut yard clippings


----------



## windthrown

*Anyone want to buy a Norwegion Troll?*

Still for sale here in the PDX area... for a lot of money. I mean a grand? For that ugly thing? 

http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/clt/1108652215.html


----------



## KRS

windthrown said:


> Still for sale here in the PDX area... for a lot of money. I mean a grand? For that ugly thing?
> 
> http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/clt/1108652215.html



Looks like hunting camp firewood to me.


----------



## windthrown

Yah, The SawTroll said it does not look anything like him either. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Hansenj11

Not a cragslits ad but check out the amazingly high prices for firewood.http://www.calgaryfirewood.com/


----------



## ckthorp

Hansenj11 said:


> Not a cragslits ad but check out the amazingly high prices for firewood.http://www.calgaryfirewood.com/



At the 10 bag price, that works out to $1700/cord! :jawdrop:


----------



## Tree Pig

*Free pine timber (chaplin)*

FREE TO A PERSON THAT IS A PRO WITH EQUIPTMENT AND INSURANCE, 50 60 FOOT PINE TREES, 8 ARE CLOSE TO MAIN HOUSE, THREE ARE CLOSE TO POWER LINES.
MUST TAKE ALL OR SPRAY THRU WOOD CHIPPER, SERIOUS ONLY PLEASE AND PHONE CALLS ONLY, CONTACT ???? @860-XXX-XXXX


http://hartford.craigslist.org/zip/1111637090.html


----------



## Dalmatian90

Guess it can't hurt to ask. Worse that'll happen is you'll be mocked and ridiculed on the internet.


----------



## Slvrmple72

Being stupid should hurt.


----------



## Sprig

windthrown said:


> Still for sale here in the PDX area... for a lot of money. I mean a grand? For that ugly thing?
> 
> http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/clt/1108652215.html



Lolol!
And if its really a 'Norwegian Troll', done by za real Norway dude, of an existing troll..............erm, I'd like some dox thanks! (um, yeh 'ugly' about says it all imho)
:monkey::monkey::monkey:

Really tho, some people's value on crap is beyond belief. Not just crap trees they figure 'Its a good deal just take it away! ' (clean up the debris, branches, fill in the ruts, re-sod the yard blah blah blah)  Yee-haw type crap, but really, really drek. *insert barf smiley here*
As mentioned, its like cutting someone's lawn and getting paid with the clippings~ 'Valuable mulch in return for labour!'

Oh goody. O-o

Sheesh!


Cheers All!~

Serge

"Being stupid should hurt. "

Lerv it!

A *lot* and, it should be taxed, heavily, end of gov't debt soon in sight. 


As a side thought on this fine evening, maybe it should be 'Being stupid should smell bad.' Then at least we would be forwarned, from a distance......... ;P


----------



## willsaw4beer

I called a guy that advertised a free black walnut. He answered and said "Yeah, you need insurance cause it's hanging over my house." I'm not interested, I told him even if I did have ins....


----------



## jgrove

*What!!*

I WOUld have gone to the drugstore and got a forty pack of TROJANS...... Put every one of them ON and did him bleeding. Yep Tore him a new one! 
I love chainsaws and women but if he liked it HE"S THE FAG!!!!
NEVER @#$% WITH MY SAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmatteau

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> FREE TO A PERSON THAT IS A PRO WITH EQUIPTMENT AND INSURANCE, 50 60 FOOT PINE TREES, 8 ARE CLOSE TO MAIN HOUSE, THREE ARE CLOSE TO POWER LINES.
> MUST TAKE ALL OR SPRAY THRU WOOD CHIPPER, SERIOUS ONLY PLEASE AND PHONE CALLS ONLY, CONTACT ???? @860-XXX-XXXX
> 
> 
> http://hartford.craigslist.org/zip/1111637090.html



That guy has been posting for Weeks...LOL


----------



## danlauer6

*chicago*

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/zip/1113536913.html



We have two trees that need to come down. You need to be insured/bonded for this job. We have an 80+ year old Black Walnut tree and a very large Mulberry tree that need to be removed. They are both very close to our house and the walnut is surrounded by a power line. We are asking you to take the wood in exhange for removing the trees. Thank- you for your consideration.


----------



## CowboyAndy

Hansenj11 said:


> Not a cragslits ad but check out the amazingly high prices for firewood.http://www.calgaryfirewood.com/



Damn, Im in the wrong business! I could import wood from here to there and charge those prices and STILL make $$$! I wonder how much I could get for a cord of hickory there???


----------



## Sprig

Hansenj11 said:


> Not a cragslits ad but check out the amazingly high prices for firewood.http://www.calgaryfirewood.com/



GOOD :censored: GRIEF!

:jawdrop::jawdrop:

230.00 $cord cost
+800.00$ Stupidity Tax
__________________
1030.00$

Nao it makes sense :monkey:


----------



## ironman_gq

City folk with too much money and dont want to do anything themselves or have absolutely no clue what things should cost. Here you can get $70-75 for a full pickup of green birch split $100 if it is dried and you still make pretty decent money on that


----------



## Philbert

*Provocation*

So danlauer6 mentioned turning down a black walnut. Is there any kind of tree that you would take down for free due to it's value (assuming that it is accessible)?

Or do you need the big logging equipment to make these kinds of trees valuable as wood / lumber / veneer / pulp logs?

Philbert


----------



## KsWoodsMan

Philbert said:


> So danlauer6 mentioned turning down a black walnut. *Is there any kind of tree that you would take down for free* due to it's value (assuming that it is accessible)?
> 
> Or do you need the big logging equipment to make these kinds of trees valuable as wood / lumber / veneer / pulp logs?
> 
> Philbert


The risk is to high on a city tree for me to consider it. The replacement cost of houses , people , cars , sheds and power lines add up pretty quick when the wind direction changes. Once it is on the ground and the damage is already done I will go after some for firewood but never fall one in town. I try not to tempt fate too often.


----------



## BayAreaBucker

*Check out the pics*

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/scz/zip/1115527368.html

***FREE EUCALYPTUS FIREWOOD*** YOU CUT AND HAUL (watsonville)


Offered is Free Firewood. Approximately 40 Eucalyptus Trees to be Felled and Hauled Away. All Trees are in One Grove with Fairly Good Access. Need these Trees removed ASAP. Expect the responsible parties to remove the Trees Quickly, Cut the Stumps Off Low to the Ground, and Pile the Brush and Limbs for Burning. Trees are located on the property at 1000 Trabing Road (off Buena Vista), Watsonville. Feel free to come by and take a look. 


How tall ya think those trees are? Pics could be deceiving.


----------



## Slvrmple72

Philbert said:


> So danlauer6 mentioned turning down a black walnut. Is there any kind of tree that you would take down for free due to it's value (assuming that it is accessible)?
> 
> Or do you need the big logging equipment to make these kinds of trees valuable as wood / lumber / veneer / pulp logs?
> 
> Philbert



Philbert, You need to look at the costs involved to you in doing the work to remove, transport, and process the wood be it into firewood or into lumber. You also have your insurance costs, equipment costs( maintenance, new), fuel costs, and the perceived value of the wood you are removing as its counterpoint. 
Big logging equipment is needed for big jobs. Networking with other fellas better equipped to do certain parts of the work, obviously at a cost, is a great way to keep your costs down and still achieve your goals. I had a buddy quit his stump grinding business and the fella he referred me to has a stump grinder and a Multtrac unit. He grinds the stump and lets me "play" on the Multi to move bigger pieces onto the trailer to take home for firewood or to sell to the lumber processer who gives me a fair price. Moving larger pieces makes the job go faster, less cutting, less cleanup of saw chips, saving valuable timber from just being firewood when its beauty merits a furniture future!
Only the incredibly rare and hard to find Nomadic Gold Leaf Tree is worth cutting down for free in residential settings.


----------



## danlauer6

*another*

http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/zip/1117135627.html


Here's the deal; I have a very large tree in my yard that needs to go. I will let a professional arborist cut it down only. You must be insured to be on the property. I would like to have some of the tree limbs for myself, the rest is yours. you do not need to remove the trunk. (I would like to build something with it) Becuse I know it's a big job I'll even tip you $50 bucks!


----------



## cityevader

What the...!
Free tree removal and you can have all the wood except the trunk and limbs!?! I get a bag of leaves and $50...score!


----------



## brownie525

what a deal better jump on it quickly.

http://southjersey.craigslist.org/bar/1117330563.html


----------



## coog

If that's a picture of 'Don' there might yet be a deal made.


----------



## brownie525

coog said:


> If that's a picture of 'Don' there might yet be a deal made.



ha lol true but i doubt it


----------



## rx7145

Photography for Tree work / Top soil

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: see below 
Date: 2009-04-11, 9:53AM EDT



We will come to your home, job site or place of business and do a complete photo session using a high-end digital camera and design a professional looking composite of your family, your employees or business. You will receive a beautiful framed print-out of your composite along with a CD of all your digitally enhanced photographs from your photo session. 

What I need is tree work done by an experienced licensed professional. 

Also in need of a couple loads of top soil delivered. 

If interested call Don 856 845 7811


----------



## Tree Pig

rx7145 said:


> photography for tree work / top soil
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> reply to: See below
> date: 2009-04-11, 9:53am edt
> 
> 
> 
> we will come to your home, job site or place of business and do a complete photo session using a high-end digital camera and design a professional looking composite of your family, your employees or business. You will receive a beautiful framed print-out of your composite along with a cd of all your digitally enhanced photographs from your photo session.
> 
> What i need is tree work done by an experienced licensed professional.
> 
> Also in need of a couple loads of top soil delivered.
> 
> If interested call don 856 845 7811



only if he does nudes. Naked chainsawing is dangerous but its hot!!!!!


----------



## England14

*Free maple trees*

I have two mature maple trees located on property in Wise, Va free for the taking. These trees are approximately 5 ft in diameter and would make excellent wood stock for hardwood flooring. The conditions are licensed and bonded, you remove the trees and all brush associated with them and grind the stumps. 

http://tricities.craigslist.org/zip/1120017976.html


----------



## Tree Pig

England14 said:


> I have two mature maple trees located on property in Wise, Va free for the taking. These trees are approximately 5 ft in diameter and would make excellent wood stock for hardwood flooring. The conditions are licensed and bonded, you remove the trees and all brush associated with them and grind the stumps.
> 
> http://tricities.craigslist.org/zip/1120017976.html



Wow he doesnt want you to cut the grass after too. What a deal.


----------



## olyman

some people are either stupid as h#$*, or flat goofy---take out all my trees next to 167,000 volt power lines, and ill give them to ya for free---sheesh,idiots. and along another vein--guys, avalancher has asked more than once, to stop calling him yard boy. what part of that??? dont you get moron??? you like being called names??? let it alone


----------



## Burntime

Obviously the guy is high, or some attorney or doctor that thinks he is better then the rest. I get a kick out of these types. He will get some hack that drops it on his house and when he tries to sue and finds the guy has nothing he will be the one posting a craigslist add;

Needed, someone to repair house that tree has fallen on. What a :censored:opcorn:


----------



## KRS

Burntime said:


> Obviously the guy is high, or some attorney or doctor that thinks he is better then the rest. I get a kick out of these types. He will get some hack that drops it on his house and when he tries to sue and finds the guy has nothing he will be the one posting a craigslist add;
> 
> Needed, someone to repair house that tree has fallen on. What a :censored:opcorn:



"All billing for the repair to be paid by 3rd party (a tree faller); please sign here that I am not responsible to pay you............"


----------



## Tree Pig

You know what would be funny. Go to one of these idiots notch the tree and say sorry I got to leave but you better get a tree guy before that falls. Then leave watching them holding their jaw just off the ground.

Of course I wouldnt suggest doing it but the idea cracks me up.


----------



## willsaw4beer

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> You know what would be funny. Go to one of these idiots notch the tree and say sorry I got to leave but you better get a tree guy before that falls. Then leave watching them holding their jaw just off the ground.
> 
> Of course I wouldnt suggest doing it but the idea cracks me up.



I've said it before on this thread, but I'd love to show up, drop a huge tree right on somebody's house and leave... There's a reason real tree guys charge so much, and if you don't want to accept that then there's consequences.


----------



## hazard

http://madison.craigslist.org/grd/1122575962.html

Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Date: 2009-04-14, 5:39PM CDT



Will give you black walnut wood if you can take it. Big black walnut tree shading our lawn needs to lose two large branches, about 10 to 12 inches diameter at the base, about 20-30 feet off the ground. Experienced tree-surgeons only, with proper tools and your own insurance, please. Beautiful wood for timber or crafts, with many smaller boughs for firewood. Please contact us soon before buds appear! Come and see the tree near Hoyt Park. (If more than one person is interested, we might request a donation. If nobody is interested, we might repost offering a fee.) All replies politely answered. 


Location: Madison


----------



## JustMeinTec

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Wow he doesnt want you to cut the grass after too. What a deal.



Sorry, no offense intended to anyone in your profession. That area does have some sawmills and a small logging industry. I was hoping to give the wood to them since I can seem to find any arborist in that rural setting whom I can PAY to take them down.


----------



## LD1

*hydraulic unit*

newbie here called out by outdoor on thalls thread so ill get another post here.

Have been looking for an electric motor in the true 3-5hp range to build an electric log splitter. Found a whole unit on c-list pump, motor, hoses, 20 gal tank, and valve for $400. All I would need is a cylinder as I have the rest.

So I e-mailed the guy wanting to know the specs of the pump, motor, etc.
He said it was a single stage mte pump at 11-12gpm and a 1hp balador electric motor and it was used to run a car lift and he was going to use it on his lift but its too big???????

The thing that dont add up is a 1hp motor isn't enough to run a 11-12 gpm pump. using the formula (PSI x GPM)/(1714 x efficency) and assuming 85%-90% eff. it would require a 18HP motor to operate. 

So it's either a really small pump and the guy is clueless, or it's an underpowered motor and the thing won't operate properly. Either way I passed on the deal, especally without being hooked up to anything there is no way to load the motor/pump and see how it operates.


----------



## bore_pig




----------



## cityevader

Maybe because he got it on craigslist he thought this was the place to post?


----------



## Elynoon

*Tree Cutting*

I find your lessons on tree cutting for free to be a bit off the mark. Hell-arious actually. I understand it is work but I also know I have had all of the trees on my property cut at no cost to me. There are enough for some profit for the provider. Whether they sell to consumers for wood, the paper plant or what, I have never had to pay. They come to me. I once had a lumber company offer to do the trees in my neighborhood at no cost IF he had enough to make it worth his wild. The neighbors got together and he took down 15 trees that were as large as 5 feet across – no charge to us. So the fact that you find it funny or impossible means you are in the wrong area or the wrong business. It works and that is why people place those ads.


----------



## Burntime

I think Ely is either high, an internet mall ninja, or just an outright liar. No-one takes that kind of work on for nothing. Maybe he needs to get a job and pay somebody for thier time... Just another want it for nothing goof... Keep the thread going, this is pretty good entertainment everytime I log on!


----------



## Elynoon

*Ely is no liar*

We have business here that rely on trees for profit. I am not a HE and I am not in the business. my front trees that are small I pay for removal. This tree service that came in came to us.....they have a reputation for taking large amounts out at once. What they do to turn the profit, i have no idea. So point fingers all you want. I have three replies on Craigslist right now asking if i still want trees removed. The large hardwoods in my area are saught after. So come down off your high horse. I know whether I paid someone or not. Keep asking for tree removal people! Someone out there will do it for HALF or nothing if you offer the right trees in the right area. If you DO pay for removal, dont deal with jackasses who are more proud of their work than they are worth. Get referrences and deal with professionals that are insured and bonded.


----------



## Burntime

Must have hit a nerve with you huh? So what you are saying is that not only are you full of it, your not capable of doing the work. Now the truth comes out. Actually I am not in the tree trimming, firewood business. I heat my home firewood. Unless you are in a vacuum where hardwood trees only grow once per acre you are full of it. You already admitted that you pay to have them removed. If they are in the middle of nowhere any monkey can drop them. If they are next to your home/powerlines/outbuilding etc, well, good luck with your "free" guys. It takes someone with intelligence to know when free is not a good thing and when a professional is well worth it. So I ask you, get off the computer cause your dad is gonna be mad when he sees you using his account:greenchainsaw: I love some of the stuff you see on this thread


----------



## BayAreaBucker

Elynoon said:


> We have business here that rely on trees for profit. I am not a HE and I am not in the business. my front trees that are small I pay for removal. This tree service that came in came to us.....they have a reputation for taking large amounts out at once. What they do to turn the profit, i have no idea. So point fingers all you want. I have three replies on Craigslist right now asking if i still want trees removed. The large hardwoods in my area are saught after. So come down off your high horse. I know whether I paid someone or not. Keep asking for tree removal people! Someone out there will do it for HALF or nothing if you offer the right trees in the right area. If you DO pay for removal, dont deal with jackasses who are more proud of their work than they are worth. Get referrences and deal with professionals that are insured and bonded.



:monkey: 

:notrolls2:


----------



## Brian VT

*Free wood chips !*

Just haul your $10K wood chipper over here and clean up my mess...free pizza and coffee too ! Then we'll be buddies !
http://burlington.craigslist.org/zip/1129004037.html


----------



## cityevader

Burntime said:


> Must have hit a nerve with you huh? So what you are saying is that not only are you full of it, your not capable of doing the work. Now the truth comes out. Actually I am not in the tree trimming, firewood business. I heat my home firewood. Unless you are in a vacuum where hardwood trees only grow once per acre you are full of it. You already admitted that you pay to have them removed. If they are in the middle of nowhere any monkey can drop them. If they are next to your home/powerlines/outbuilding etc, well, good luck with your "free" guys. It takes someone with intelligence to know when free is not a good thing and when a professional is well worth it. So I ask you, get off the computer cause your dad is gonna be mad when he sees you using his account:greenchainsaw: I love some of the stuff you see on this thread



Wow...look whose nerves got struck!
Is there truly only one way that the world works? Your way? 
Are so so angry because you posted one of those free wood for free removal ads and they damaged something? What gives?
I have perpetuated the myth that nobody responds to free wood for free removal, by doing just that...responding. No I didn't go for that huge Locust 8 feet from the house, but I did go for the rest. But I ended up with near 5 cords for trading my spare time. Another time 2 cords Oak, etc. My spare time doesn't cost me anything so I don't factor in time into the cost equation of acquiring free wood, same with most wood scavangers looking to heat their home for free, of which there are vastly more of than tree services looking for profit.


----------



## Burntime

No nerves hit here. I just enjoy reading other peoples stupidity. Think what you want. I post for my sheer entertainment and ocasionally meet some great people. You don't want to be one of those people...so be it.


----------



## KsWoodsMan

Elynoon said:


> We have business here that rely on trees for profit. I am not a HE and I am not in the business. my front trees that are small I pay for removal. This tree service that came in came to us.....they have a reputation for taking large amounts out at once. What they do to turn the profit, i have no idea. So point fingers all you want. I have three replies on Craigslist right now asking if i still want trees removed. The large hardwoods in my area are saught after. So come down off your high horse. I know whether I paid someone or not. Keep asking for tree removal people! Someone out there will do it for HALF or nothing if you offer the right trees in the right area. If you DO pay for removal, dont deal with jackasses who are more proud of their work than they are worth. Get referrences and deal with professionals that are insured and bonded.



It works because people are desperate for heat, hungry and have an outlet for the wood or *like some here that do respond* they have the equipment, know what they are doing and enjoy doing it in their spare time to feed their wood burner.

The funny part is what some of the people posting on craigslist think their junk is worth. Or what they expect from people, to rid them of their eyesore.

The very first post says it all.



coog said:


> As some of you know, I had a great score on C.L a couple of weeks ago (see Craiglist Locust).So, with high hopes, I answered another "Free Firewood" ad a few days ago by providing my name, address and # to the e-mail account.I got a call yesterday from the woman who told me that *she had two trees down, and if I did "a little work" I could have the wood.I didn't hang up until she had mentioned 'new roof', 'replace rotted fascia and soffit' and, I think, 'paint'.After all, she said, she was "just a woman" and couldn't do these things!* I just want to know whose ex-wife this was...



The last line was the funniest, just because ! 

On a personal note:
What was she expecting ? that some "dumb with d##k" is going to come over, clean up her yard, fix her house and put on a new roof for a few loads of firewood and a quick smile ? Probably ! This BTW makes it all the funnier ! 

Some guy MIGHT do all that , but I"M NOT ! ( well ... maybe if she was a looker and I moved in 'til the jobs were done ...)

[pause for affect before I LMAO]

Still NO ! I'll take the free wood but I'm not touching anything else.


----------



## brownie525

http://southjersey.craigslist.org/zip/1129745341.html

better get there quick.



Free wood.... The only thing left from the take down of a tree are a few limbs and small branches. Its yours if you want it!!! Please don't email back just call. We are outside all day working. The wood is perfect for a campfire or outdoor fire pit. Please call 856-534-9553. We want it out of here as soon as possible... THANKS!!! 


Location: SICKLERVILLE


----------



## htpd43

That has got to be a joke.


----------



## windthrown

*Norwegion Troll now half price!*

They had this up for $1,000 before, now it is down to $500. 

http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/clt/1132106009.html

Spendy firewood...


----------



## KsWoodsMan

htpd43 said:


> That has got to be a joke.



Nope, they are for real.

The joke would be on them if someone showed up for it with marshmallows and a book of matches.


----------



## coog

Sounds like you are getting feisty ,Ks...you got a problem with trolls?


----------



## KsWoodsMan

coog said:


> Sounds like you are getting feisty ,Ks...*you got a problem with trolls?*



LOL - Trolls ? I was thinking of the little pile of sticks. 

But that carving isnt exactly something I would put on display.

For $1000 I might consider buying some 1/4" chain and a carving bar, for $500 I might still.

There is a 24" B. Walnut a couple doors down thats going to come out before long. I was looking at it, thinking lumber not trolls, bears or eagles. It is 4 feet from his house and leans the wrong way. I *could* take it out for him, but won't. He owns a couple of saws, just no files or sharp spare chains so its fun to watch him work at it.


----------



## coog

_He owns a couple of saws, just no files or sharp spare chains so its fun to watch him work at it. _

The problem with that scenario is that you get to hear an angry saw for 3 hours instead of 25 minutes. My neighbor asked me for help with his little Mac.It ran fine, he said, but it took forever to cut through a piece of wood.I guess that with all of the warnings pasted on that saw they forgot to add the one that told you which direction the chain was meant to move!


----------



## ironman_gq

I watched a guy a few years back take 45 minutes to cut down an 8 inch birch. I'm pretty sure he burnt his way through most of it and his chain was so loose I thought it was gonna come off and wrap around his leg  :monkey: Some people just have no clue how a saw is supposed to cut so they just assume thats how long they take


----------



## Tree Pig

*Chipper Rental*

wow man I may contract this guy for bigger cleanup jobs

http://providence.craigslist.org/grd/1134830156.html


----------



## willsaw4beer

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> wow man I may contract this guy for bigger cleanup jobs
> 
> http://providence.craigslist.org/grd/1134830156.html



Lol, the guy would be best off taking that think to the scrap yard if he let me use it for a day...


----------



## Moss Man

The person not only needs a saw, but also needs every single thing that might go with it. Perhaps someone to run it and do the work also?
http://nh.craigslist.org/wan/1130201575.html


----------



## danlauer6

*Serious inquires only*

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/zip/1141994414.html


SERIOUS INQUIRES ONLY-You need to be licsensed & INSURED to cover workmans comp if you hurt yourself-dont bother contacting if you are not-I will ask for proof & check it out also. I have 2 dead Pin Oak Trees on my back lot. These trees sit on my lot line & right next to and over my home. The one pin oak sitting on the lot line and next too my neighbor has been dead for 3-4 years, and has had large pieces falling from it. The one next to and over my house-was green on the top last year. Here's the other thing, you can NOT drive or bring ANY motorized equitment into my yard-as my precious 40 + year old septic sits in the way-no if ands or butts-no compromises. The person who does this job, needs to bring all the proper equiptment and needs to clean up and be gone in a day. All serious inquires will be thoroughly investigated. This wood will make someone good cash-or years worth firewood. I reserve the right to refuse all inquires, if I choose.
Have a great day. You can e-mail [email protected] with any questions-I will get back to you as soon as I can


----------



## Philbert

danlauer6 said:


> http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/zip/1141994414.htmlSERIOUS INQUIRES ONLY-. . .




Seems pretty generous to me. Think of all the reasonable conditions he did not impose:

- must use an environmentally friendly saw, i.e. no gasoline engines allowed.

- applicant must show purchase of credits to offset the carbon produced when burning the wood removed.

- tree owner gets right of refusal for the design of any furniture crafted from this fine wood.

- any power tools used must be no louder than the broccoli growing in my adjacent garden.

- appearance and grooming of the tree workers is important. If my teen age daughter does not think that you are attractive enough, you will not be allowed.

- any tree cutters acknowledging or responding to the advances of my teenage daughter will have to leave immediately, and restore the tree to the condition in which it was found. 

- all work must be completed between the hours of 10AM and 1PM, but stop during my lunch, or if I decide to take a nap.

- applicants should offer to cut my lawn for the next 2 years as a demonstration of gratitude.

- tree roots down to 1/4 inch diameter must be removed without disturbing the soil above.

Any others?

Philbert


----------



## gtstang462002

Moss Man said:


> The person not only needs a saw, but also needs every single thing that might go with it. Perhaps someone to run it and do the work also?
> http://nh.craigslist.org/wan/1130201575.html



Know of a couple of dealers that will hook him right up.


----------



## Kunes

Moss Man said:


> The person not only needs a saw, but also needs every single thing that might go with it. Perhaps someone to run it and do the work also?
> http://nh.craigslist.org/wan/1130201575.html




http://nh.craigslist.org/wan/1115108198.html
THE SEQUAL!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## gtstang462002

Kunes said:


> http://nh.craigslist.org/wan/1115108198.html
> THE SEQUAL!:hmm3grin2orange:



Guaranteed to be the same guy. The reality of it is most anyone that owns a saw is capable of their own carpentry work or knows a few in the field.


----------



## Kunes

gtstang462002 said:


> Guaranteed to be the same guy. The reality of it is most anyone that owns a saw is capable of their own carpentry work or knows a few in the field.



oh it's the same guy the message is set up the same.


----------



## Tracker83

FREE TREE - FIREWOOD

Reply to: see below 
Date: 2009-04-27, 5:39PM EDT

I HAVE A PINE TREE IN MY FRONT YARD, I WANT GONE. ABOUT 60 FEET TALL AND THE BASE IS ABOUT 3 FEET WIDE. MUST BE A CLEAN REMOVAL, ALL THE BRUSH AND LIMBS REMOVED. YOU MAY LEAVE THE STUMP. CALL WITH ANY QUESTIONS 616-XXX-XXXX. THANK YOU 

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/zip/1143058834.html


----------



## clutch25

*Good One*

This one made me laugh!!!

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/tls/1141959738.html

"Johnny Holmes" LOG SPLITTER - $600 (Bradford)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Date: 2009-04-27, 4:08AM CDT



The #### star of log splitters. High Powered Ram that delivers an unmatched pounding and splits'em good. 40 TON RAMING POWER, PTO POWERED, 48" RAM, 160" TOTAL LENGTH. CALL 763-689-4447 IF NEED BE LEAVE MESSAGE AND IT WILL BE RETURNED ASAP. THANK YOU VERY MUCH


----------



## Bowtie

http://wichita.craigslist.org/tls/1144753891.html

OK, not a hall of famer, but still silly. We sell them for less than that new.


----------



## vwboomer

Not wood related, but still. Sometimes you wonder if a person is an idiot or a genius.
http://sheboygan.craigslist.org/mat/1144916913.html


----------



## DiscoInferno

vwboomer said:


> Not wood related, but still. Sometimes you wonder if a person is an idiot or a genius.
> http://sheboygan.craigslist.org/mat/1144916913.html



The ad in question:


> *Small field rocks Baseball to Softball size for sale $25 per 100 rocks (Manitowoc)
> *
> I got a whole bunch of small field rocks. Im charging 25 dollars per 100 rocks. I would prefer if they would be picked up but I will deliver for a price.



I wonder the same, and yet my neighbor has had to run the same people off of our property several times that were apparently stealing rocks. Absolutely nothing special about our rocks that I'm aware of, and our property is near the dead end of a 2.5 mile gravel road to mostly nowhere. Go figure.


----------



## danlauer6

*NEED TREES DOWN (Sycamore)*

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/zip/1147402675.html


Hello all you log lovers. I have a few rather large trees that I need cut down that would make great firewood to sell. I am asking that whomever responds be able to do this for FREE as the money you will get will come from the sale of the wood cut down. So if you want it come and get it.

OH, you will need a decent size work truck as these trees are LARGE and MANY.

please feel free to contact me at the above email or at 847-228-3252.


----------



## England14

*once in a lifetime..*

http://tricities.craigslist.org/mat/1149602513.html

rare for funiture builders or arts. once in a lifetime offer 

2,000.00 

forsale live pecan tree.. 70+ feet tall.. over 80 years old. lots of wood. 

call 423-791-4689 

must be insured and show proof of insurance to cut. 


Location: gray 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



Not do you have to cut it, but you have to pay him!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mimilkman1

vwboomer said:


> Not wood related, but still. Sometimes you wonder if a person is an idiot or a genius.
> http://sheboygan.craigslist.org/mat/1144916913.html



We have people around me with piles along the side of the road and a money box bolted to a post. People actually pay for stones

Kyle


----------



## Kunes

clutch25 said:


> This one made me laugh!!!
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/tls/1141959738.html
> 
> "Johnny Holmes" LOG SPLITTER - $600 (Bradford)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> Date: 2009-04-27, 4:08AM CDT
> 
> 
> 
> The #### star of log splitters. High Powered Ram that delivers an unmatched pounding and splits'em good. 40 TON RAMING POWER, PTO POWERED, 48" RAM, 160" TOTAL LENGTH. CALL 763-689-4447 IF NEED BE LEAVE MESSAGE AND IT WILL BE RETURNED ASAP. THANK YOU VERY MUCH



haha 40tons eh? i should look into one of those ####stars.


----------



## davec

I've read this whole thread over a few days, and it is amazing what some people think their trees are worth. But I think this one tops them all:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Three-Large-Black-Walnut-Trees-Lumber-Timber-Logging_W0QQitemZ170326180005QQcmdZViewItemQQptZTile_Flooring?hash=item27a83b40a5&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50

Unbelievable


----------



## willsaw4beer

davec said:


> I've read this whole thread over a few days, and it is amazing what some people think their trees are worth. But I think this one tops them all:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Three-Large-Black-Walnut-Trees-Lumber-Timber-Logging_W0QQitemZ170326180005QQcmdZViewItemQQptZTile_Flooring?hash=item27a83b40a5&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50
> 
> Unbelievable



Those don't even look like they're good for boards. 

:check:


----------



## Philbert

davec said:


> I've read this whole thread over a few days, and it is amazing what some people think their trees are worth. But I think this one tops them all: Unbelievable



**** You have to copy and paste the content of these unique offers into A.S. or they may be gone or withdrawn before some of our members read and enjoy them ****

Philbert



> Three Large Black Walnut Trees Lumber Timber Logging
> Buy It Now Price:	US $50,000.00
> Up for auction -- Three 150-200 year old Premium Rare Black Walnut Trees for sale. Removed from property at buyers expense to include insurance binder as they are in a residential area. Trees have had a great water source as they are within 75 feet of a lake and have been well maintained. Measurements -- 59 inches in diameter, 32 inches in diameter and 37 inches in diameter. Beautiful & desirable wood for furniture, gun stocks, flooring, etc.
> 
> More pictures available upon request.
> 
> Please ask questions and I will answer to the best of my ability. Thanks for bidding!


----------



## willsaw4beer

*What A ####in doozy...*

http://elmira.craigslist.org/grd/1151723033.html

Is it just me or are these people some sort of retarded?


----------



## willsaw4beer

willow and poplar for sale (groveland ny)
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Date: 2009-05-02, 11:35PM EDT


we have lots of willow, cottonwood and other trees we want to sell. lots of them are very large. these must be done soon. you must have insurance certificates and give a formal bid. net 30 max as they leave the farm. performance bond may be required so we dont have to clean up a huge mess. we expect waste to be pushed up in large piles to be burned. no fly by nighters needed. call 585-755-0436 from 6am to 9pm weekdays. 6am to 10pm sat. 12noon to 6pm sun. if i dont answer leave a message and i will call back as soon as i get it. if you have one of those messed up phones that wants me to enjoy your music while you are located, you will have to keep trying cause i dont enjoy that and i wont call again!


----------



## windthrown

I wonder what this guy wants to do with grow lights? :monkey:

http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/bar/1154372632.html

I have a Stihl 031 chainsaw with 30 inch bar,it is light weight and runs great.Would like to trade for indoor garden ballist and bulbs


----------



## woodbooga

*will trade green firewood for motorcycles and chainsaws*

Can't blame a guy for trying!



> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> Date: 2009-05-03, 8:54PM EDT
> 
> Green firewood, cut, split, 16-18in. lengths, delived within 15 miles, $195 a cord.
> Will also trade firewood for motorcycles, atvs, snowmobiles, chainsaws, almost anything try me.
> Give me a call at (603)290-7986 Thanks
> 
> 
> Location: Thornton, NH
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


 


PostingID: 1152941271


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

windthrown said:


> I wonder what this guy wants to do with grow lights? :monkey:
> 
> http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/bar/1154372632.html
> 
> I have a Stihl 031 chainsaw with 30 inch bar,it is light weight and runs great.Would like to trade for indoor garden ballist and bulbs



I tend to be the suspicious type... that kind of a trade sounds like the saw is stolen... hes only asking for about $40 in equipment...


----------



## Ductape

*Not firewood.........*

But interesting nonetheless ! 

Might be handy to have around for when the Chinese invade. 



We have had this tank in the back yard for many years. Kids used to use it as a fort but now we want a pool. Does not run currently, missing the tracks, and does not have functional weapons. Do not know how it got here came with the house when we bought it in 1997. Tried using a tow truck, that wont do it. Chain saw blade broke before the tank did. Free for the taking....


----------



## Steve NW WI

What a bargain!!!! - Think I'll have to jump on it - oh wait they want to GET $50 per tree - no thanks!!!

Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Date: 2009-05-07, 9:58PM CDT


Have alot of firewood for you to cut down. At $50.00 per tree. Almost all is pine.

* Location: Wyoming, MN
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1160102546


----------



## mrowens33

*Grandmas baking*

Need help with tree trim and removal (milwaukee)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Date: 2009-05-08, 10:12PM CDT



Looking for some help for my grandma. She lives on her own and has three trees that need to be trimmed out with two for sure needing to be removed. She cannot afford much, but is an excellent cook and baker and would defintely be willing to bake some banana breads if desired. I can meet anyone willing to help to see the trees if desired...would like to get these taken care of before the next big storm as they are unsteady. 
Thanks so much. 
:spam:


----------



## Steve NW WI

mrowens33 said:


> Need help with tree trim and removal (milwaukee)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> Date: 2009-05-08, 10:12PM CDT
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for some help for my grandma. She lives on her own and has three trees that need to be trimmed out with two for sure needing to be removed. She cannot afford much, but is an excellent cook and baker and would defintely be willing to bake some banana breads if desired. I can meet anyone willing to help to see the trees if desired...would like to get these taken care of before the next big storm as they are unsteady.
> Thanks so much.
> :spam:



I'd probably bite on that one if I was closer - I'm a sucker for good banana bread!


----------



## xrayman

Steve NW WI said:


> I'd probably bite on that one if I was closer - I'm a sucker for good banana bread!




I'm the same way I plow alot of driveways for cookies


----------



## willsaw4beer

Steve NW WI said:


> I'd probably bite on that one if I was closer - I'm a sucker for good banana bread!





xrayman said:


> I'm the same way I plow alot of driveways for cookies



+1 on that, you help someone in need, and get some good food out of the deal. I do that more than I like to admit...


----------



## MNGuns

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wan/1177586623.html

have a log that's about 2' x2' that I need to get rid of. Yours if you would like it. Also looking for a quote to be hauled away. 


Location: Hopkins, MN 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## beerman6

email this posting to a friend flint craigslist > free stuff 
please flag with care: 


miscategorized


prohibited


spam/overpost


best of craigslist

Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
Campfire wood (or just 'firewood' I guess if you're brave) (Tuscola County)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to:[email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Date: 2009-05-19, 9:17PM EDT



The DTE guy hacked up two of my trees, and mother nature massacred another. I want them out of my yard now. It's completely free, no strings attached. Just don't be asking me "is it in stove-lengths?" It's free. Seriously. Just take it. 

There is, I think, a willow, an elm and a crabapple; I'm no botanist. I probably wouldn't burn it indoors, but then again, I'm a sissy. I'm sure it will make perfectly lovely s'mores as part of your Memorial Day bonfire. I should mention, this isn't one of those "you cut and haul" deals. It's cut up into chunks that one man can pick up for the most part -- I just didn't split it. (See photo below, and there are two more piles just like it.) Hell, I have a manual log splitter, and if you want to sign a waiver, you're free to use it before you go. I don't care; it's your time. I just don't want you losing a thumb and then trying to sue me over your free firewood. 

Email me, and I'll give you my address if I can be reasonably sure you're not a serial killer looking for easy pickins. And in deference to our Emerald Ash Borer friends, don't tell me where you live when you come get it, because I might, in a fit of conscience, decline to allow you to cross county lines with it. Not likely, but possible. 

In short, free wood, no axe murderers. 


Location: Tuscola County 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1179511006


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Copyright © 2009 craigslist, inc. terms of use privacy policy feedback forum


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

beerman6 said:


> email this posting to a friend flint craigslist >
> 
> In short, free wood, no axe murderers.
> 
> 
> Location: Tuscola County
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 1179511006
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------



This actually sounds like pretty decent deal - nice enough lister too. Wish I lived closer (and had the time)


----------



## vwboomer

Posted in the wanted section

http://sheboygan.craigslist.org/grd/1182199772.html

It's called a landscaping company!


----------



## treemandan

i read an ad said free fire fuel. Turned out the guy was looking for someone to take his bedbug infested mattresses.


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

treemandan said:


> i read an ad said free fire fuel. Turned out the guy was looking for someone to take his bedbug infested mattresses.



EEEWWWWW!!!:fart:


----------



## Oregon_Grown

*Dang it!!*

I am kicking myself. I am so stupid!! It never occured to me that I could get all that work done by a tree faller for free! Dang it


----------



## coog

http://wichita.craigslist.org/zip/1191800520.html

I smell a rat.Old Elmer has a pretty good set of guns for an old guy.


----------



## Philbert

coog said:


> http://wichita.craigslist.org/zip/1191800520.html
> 
> I smell a rat.Old Elmer has a pretty good set of guns for an old guy.





> Gas power chainsaw for FREE. It is in good working condition. I don't have any use for any more because of my age. maybe someone else can get some good use. It is absolutely FREE.
> Just E-MAIL me for directions. I need it gone by Saturday. May 30.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Elmer Andrews








I think you might have blown a good deal.

A lot of people give away good stuff for free on CL, FreeCycle, etc.

What is (was) your risk?

Philbert


----------



## coog

Lots of people get scammed on craigs.I found the ad after several other people had posted ads saying "can't get my email through to you"
People might give away a Wild Thing, but don't bet the farm that 1) an old guy would use email instead of the phone 2)It needs to be gone by Saturday(?) and 3)he'll give away a near-new Stihl to a stranger.This is some sort of scam, I guarantee.


----------



## kevin j

maybe scam, but no real down side to investigate.
not like he is asking for a credit card to ship it to you......
no real risk, I'd have been on that phone so fast and check it out.
and taken him a gift certificate to dinner somewhere.

maybe it illustrates how pervasive the scammers are, that we immediately assume the worst.
now, for just $25 shipping I can sell you this nice saw my nigerian friend has.....

could be an email harvesting scam though. I get plenty of those. CL here lets you respond to an ad with link through CL, the email is protected. However, REPLYING to an inquiry uses the actual listing persons email. We got plenty of scam inquiries about renting out the basement. FInally figured out they were harvesting email addresses, so at risk of being rude if someone was actually legit, I simply did not reply to most of them.


----------



## coog

I agree with most of your points, but the old adage (pre-'net) about a deal sounding too good to be true holds a lot of weight with me.I could have gotten excited, like several guys apparently did, and wasted time and effort trying to track this guy down.Look at his listing; it was not written by an older person,IMO, and the use of upper case "FREE" is an old snake oil technique.Again, why the hurry to give away a valuable thing that takes up little space? I am not devious enough to know why he is trying to scam me, but I am wise enough to know he is trying to.


----------



## imanoob

it is probably a stolen saw.


----------



## Wife'nHubby

Shop-Vac Wet/Dry Vac - $25 (Pewaukee)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Comes with attachments, and 2 hose sections, reaching a handy 18' long. Also has a blower port too so it can suck or blow. Good wheels, works good. Please e-mail with phone # and I will call in order received, thanks. 

UPDATE, just used it today, (5-19-09), to blow clear our clogged bathtub drain, took about 15 seconds tops, I prob. should keep it. 

********************

Hmmmm.... so is he selling it or not????


----------



## England14

*Must be a scam.*

http://tricities.craigslist.org/zip/1193807579.html




We are giving away our Stihl chainsaw away FREE, just come pick it up by Sunday afternoon. Our son gave us a smaller chainsaw. It is perfect working condition. I am willing to demonstrate it to anyone that is interested in taking it home. 

Thanks, 

Micky Byrd 


Location: tri-cities, TN 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

And has the same picture as the other listing. :monkey:


----------



## coog

Hate to say I told you so...I think I am going to go out and drive the 2006 Rhino I just bought off C.L...only 200 miles on it and the fool was only asking $2300!


----------



## coog

Wow.The guy moved from Kansas to Vermont...overnite!
http://burlington.craigslist.org/zip/1193283944.html


----------



## Dalmatian90

Does Craig's list reveal real emails when you reply or are they anonymous both ways?

Only thing I can think is they're harvesting email addresses, perhaps phone numbers / real addresses?


----------



## BayAreaBucker

coog said:


> Hate to say I told you so...I think I am going to go out and drive the 2006 Rhino I just bought off C.L...only 200 miles on it and the fool was only asking $2300!



:jawdrop::jawdrop: You've gotta be :censored:'n me!?!?


----------



## coog

Yes , I am.It is a famous ad that has run for years on Craig's.People keep posting "I am trying to get a hold of you regarding the Rhino" ads.The ad usually shows a mint Rhino, complete with about $5k of extras.Don't be a sap; if it sounds way too good too be true, it is.


----------



## kevin j

Does Craig's list reveal real emails when you reply or are they anonymous both ways?




If he places the ad, your response to the ad is anonymous (if you have that box checked properly in the settings). His reply to you shows his actual email. I 'think' your reply to that one also shows your actual email.
so the scammer has to get you talking to get the address if he placed the ad.

But, if you place the ad, the scammer just needs to get you to 'reply' to his inquiry to get your address. Usually, his inquiry is 'I want it for sure, send me more info.'

What I don't get is that how can email addresses be valuable enough to go through all this hassle? Maybe if they harvest 100 or more from one ad, and if all the inquiry is automated or something. Or more likely, eventually they get a few phone or CC or bank info numbers....


The John Deere tractor loader package is all over CL. My brother was corresponding (pulling chains to put it more accurately) with 3 of them at same time, all the same pictures, and located all over the country. Always far from home and far from where the seller is at this moment, but no worries, shipping is included at that price.


kcj


----------



## HuskyMike

I know someone who replied to a couple ads. for Atv's as soon as he asked about the machine, it would dissapear and then pop up in another part of the country.


----------



## Philbert

Well, the multiple listings, with similar text and photos, do support the scam scenario.

But I have also seen people give away many items of value in free ads, so I guess there always is some cost/value/benefit calculations that need to be made each time.

Philbert


----------



## trax

imanoob said:


> it is probably a stolen saw.



People don't normally steal saws to give them away. i have gotten a lot of great deals and give aways on craigslist. It's pretty easy to spot the scammers


----------



## willis09r

Here's a good one...think i might e-mail him offering even more for them. lol



Hello this is a long shot I'm sure but worth trying I suppose, I have three big old trees in my yard at leat 50-60 years old maybe even older. The trees are in healthy condition and you would get alot of wood out of them, I believe they are oak trees. I've heard of someone selling their trees before so that's why i'm trying to do this really, This will be 600 per tree if you buy all three I'll let them go for $1500! If you heat you house with wood, own a sawmill, or just would like to use your chainsaw. Give me a call at 513-899-9999 Thanks!


----------



## mickeyd

*maybe its me but this is funny*

http://nh.craigslist.org/bar/1221134217.html


----------



## DiscoInferno

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/zip/1222109056.html
(Ad has pics.)



> Last night I heard a crash and down came one of my oak trees. Well, almost down. Seems it decided to prop itself up against another of my trees. I really want this thing gone so if you need fresh oak come and get it. There is road access to it so you can back your truck up.


----------



## Philbert

DiscoInferno said:


> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/zip/1222109056.html
> (Ad has pics.)



Pics below. Ad does not mention rooftop access

Philbert


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

mickeyd said:


> http://nh.craigslist.org/bar/1221134217.html



Dude.

I'd do that in a heartbeat.

I love oysters.


----------



## wingarcher

http://rochester.craigslist.org/grd/1224545560.html

Anyone have a shovel?
:monkey:

N


----------



## windthrown

*a boat load of thank yous (for a chainsaw)*

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/wan/1221149080.html

Anyone have a Chainsaw I could borrow? (NE PDX)

I've got a slight problem. A tree fell down in my backyard, and I need to chop it up into fire wood. Does anyone have a chainsaw I could borrow for a day? I could bring you a boat load of thank yous, & a special treat when I drop it off again. Let me know. Thanks!  

Nate.


----------



## Moss Man

windthrown said:


> http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/wan/1221149080.html
> 
> Anyone have a Chainsaw I could borrow? (NE PDX)
> 
> I've got a slight problem. A tree fell down in my backyard, and I need to chop it up into fire wood. Does anyone have a chainsaw I could borrow for a day? I could bring you a boat load of thank yous, & a special treat when I drop it off again. Let me know. Thanks!
> 
> Nate.




"Special treat" ?? That makes me a tad nervous, especially cause it's "Nate"


----------



## snofrog

Moss Man said:


> "Special treat" ?? That makes me a tad nervous, especially cause it's "Nate"



lol


----------



## coog

Moss Man said:


> "Special treat" ?? That makes me a tad nervous, especially cause it's "Nate"



Better keep your chaps on AFTER you finish cutting.


----------



## windthrown

coog said:


> Better keep your chaps on AFTER you finish cutting.



Ooooooooooohhhhhh, a kinky one, eh? Chaps unfortunately do not... uh, never mind.


----------



## coog

windthrown said:


> Ooooooooooohhhhhh, a kinky one, eh? Chaps unfortunately do not... uh, never mind.



I, of course, was speaking of the special wrap-around chaps.You never know when you might sit on a saw.
Keep all of your inches, o.k?


----------



## powerstroke73L

http://cnj.craigslist.org/zip/1229538638.html

This is a good one...come and take my rotted wood. I doubt it would even stay together if you tried to pick it up from the looks of it.


----------



## wigglesworth

powerstroke73L said:


> http://cnj.craigslist.org/zip/1229538638.html
> 
> This is a good one...come and take my rotted wood. I doubt it would even stay together if you tried to pick it up from the looks of it.



that is funny right there!!!


----------



## valekbrothers

http://rmn.craigslist.org/rvs/1236405839.html


All Campers need these!! "Big Woody's" - $10 (MI)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Date: 2009-06-23, 6:03PM CDT



Stainless steel rod, wooden handle. Approximately 36" long overall. Camping, Deer Camp, 
Tailgating or Backyard Bonfires. Make great Gag gifts too! 

$10 each, Buy 5 get 1 FREE!!! 

Please provide your zip code when replying so shipping cost can be calculated. 

Thanks! 



Location: MI


----------



## Philbert

valekbrothers said:


> http://rmn.craigslist.org/rvs/1236405839.htmlAll Campers need these!! "Big Woody's" - $10 (MI)



Thank God for free enterprise!

Philbert


----------



## Steve NW WI

Looks like someone has some overgrown field borders - and a case of cheap!!!

Free wood for clearing field edges (Hager City, Wisconsin)
Loads and loads of soft wood to be cut, cleaned up and taken away for free...clearing the edges of 80 acres of fields, so access is easy. You must carry insurance and have large equipment...not for someone just looking for firewood. This is a job for those looking for biomass material. Call this number for appt 715-792-2863

craigslist link

Plenty of those opportunities right here, without leaving the driveway!!! Not a lot of it accessible right now until beans come off in Oct though.

Steve


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

Steve NW WI said:


> Looks like someone has some overgrown field borders - and a case of cheap!!!
> 
> Free wood for clearing field edges (Hager City, Wisconsin)
> craigslist link



Sounds more to me like some city dweller who bought property and doesn't know how to/doesn't want to get their hands dirty. Sorry...I just have a beef against people who drive up the cost of land for those who would actually care for a place with their own two hands.


----------



## Henry G.

Not CL but fleabay only $700 for a "professional" 455 Rancher! What a deal. What a douchbag....


http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-HUSQV...QQptZLHQ5fDefaultDomainQ5f0QQsalenotsupported


----------



## stihlatit

avalancher said:


> here is an email from my last craigslist person after i told him that i would be there tomorrow to take down a medium sized red oak in his backyard.
> 
> "yes, that's fine. While you're here, if u wouldn't mind cutting down some dogwoods & some off my magnolia & mulberry trees in the back that u can easily reach from the ground, i'd like u to do that, too. U can have any & all of the wood that u cut from those, too.
> I also have some limbs hanging over my house from some kinda tree,i need you to climb up there and trim them back.my neighbor wants her litle trees trimmed in her yard next door, i told her that u wood do it for me.or i'll borrow your utility chainsaw & cut it up myself if u can just get it on the ground for me. Thanks!
> And my freind says that u can grind the stumps down to the ground with your chainsaw,just use a old chain and wash your saw with a garden hose real good to get the dirt out.is that okay?"
> 
> 
> 
> i am thinking that maybe this job is going to be a hassle, full of "whileuratits"
> wash my saw?i think not!loan you my saw?i think not!



sappy must be back>>>>>>>>>lol>


----------



## kevin j

husky people: is that a legit 455 box shown in the ebay? Looks like the shine of the china paper and printing process. 

Wouldn't want to pay 700 for a 'professional' grade 455 and get a cheap china clone instead.....

k


----------



## trax

*I could fit this in a wheelbarrow*

Assorted Firewood, Birch, Maple, Crab Apple - $50 (Albany County)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Date: 2009-07-13, 1:42AM EDT



I'm selling a load of firewood which includes Birch, Maple, Crab Apple and I believe Cedar, ALL hardwood for $50 delivered and dropped in your driveway or $80 for delivered and stacked for you. Will deliver to Albany County. Picture shows 2/3 of the wood (maybe a little more) I still need to cut down 2-3 big branches from a maple tree and that will be included. Please E-mail me at [email protected] or call 518-331-9516 and leave a message.


----------



## trax

*How much wood is really in that pile ???*

By those dimensions what do you come up with???

FIRE WOOD Silver Maple - $300 (Ballston Spa)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Date: 2009-07-12, 11:08PM EDT



Chucked Silver Maple recently cut. All solid chunks. I have 3 rows of a little over 21' long and 4' Ft high , little short of 4 full cords.The second pick is the middle row. 300.00 We can also arrange delivery. Will trade for Riding Mower,Utility Trailer 518-361-5973


----------



## valekbrothers

trax said:


> Assorted Firewood, Birch, Maple, Crab Apple - $50 (Albany County)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> Date: 2009-07-13, 1:42AM EDT
> 
> 
> 
> I'm selling a load of firewood which includes Birch, Maple, Crab Apple and I believe Cedar, ALL hardwood for $50 delivered and dropped in your driveway or $80 for delivered and stacked for you. Will deliver to Albany County. Picture shows 2/3 of the wood (maybe a little more) I still need to cut down 2-3 big branches from a maple tree and that will be included. Please E-mail me at [email protected] or call 518-331-9516 and leave a message.





I guess I need to study a little more on which is hardwwod and what is not......lol


----------



## valekbrothers

trax said:


> By those dimensions what do you come up with???
> 
> FIRE WOOD Silver Maple - $300 (Ballston Spa)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> Date: 2009-07-12, 11:08PM EDT
> 
> 
> 
> Chucked Silver Maple recently cut. All solid chunks. I have 3 rows of a little over 21' long and 4' Ft high , little short of 4 full cords.The second pick is the middle row. 300.00 We can also arrange delivery. Will trade for Riding Mower,Utility Trailer 518-361-5973



If it is cut to 24" length,,, I come up with 3.93 cords.


----------



## JJ3500

powerstroke73L said:


> http://cnj.craigslist.org/zip/1229538638.html
> 
> This is a good one...come and take my rotted wood. I doubt it would even stay together if you tried to pick it up from the looks of it.



Yep...looks like if you step on it, it will squish down like a huge sponge.


----------



## quackmaster

I think that person must have been my mother inlaw. Ha Ha


----------



## jczv

Tree overhangs house, powerline, fence and 3 feet from neighbors house.

http://janesville.craigslist.org/zip/1267899679.html
free wood (Janesville)

If you get rid of this tree for me. 

Doug 


Location: Janesville 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## 3fordasho

Huh, no mention about being licensed, bonded, insured... somebody quick go drop the thing and let it fall where it may.... then take off ;-)





jczv said:


> Tree overhangs house, powerline, fence and 3 feet from neighbors house.
> 
> http://janesville.craigslist.org/zip/1267899679.html
> free wood (Janesville)
> 
> If you get rid of this tree for me.
> 
> Doug
> 
> 
> Location: Janesville
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## beerman6

:monkey:

email this posting to a friend flint craigslist > for sale / wanted > motorcycles/scooters 
please flag with care: 


miscategorized


prohibited


spam/overpost


best of craigslist

Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
OFF-ROAD MINI ATV (LAPEER)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2009-07-17, 9:42AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I HAVE THREE 2005 OFF-ROAD MINI ATV'S. THEY ONLY HAVE ABOUT 10-20 HOURS OF DRIVE TIME. THE BATTERY ON THEM DOES NEED TO BE RECHARCHED AFTER EACH USE, BUT I'M SURE THAT COULD EASILY BE FIXED. PRICE IS $1100 FOR ALL THREE OR $350 EACH. 


Location: LAPEER 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1274420016


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Copyright © 2009 craigslist, inc. terms of use privacy policy feedback forum


----------



## WVwoodsman

I don't see any wood in this pile of junk, do you?


http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/zip/1257985809.html


----------



## chucker

lol ? pecker poles and tooth picks! but then again maybe there just not used to real trees!


----------



## WVwoodsman

*Free Firewood*

http://martinsburg.craigslist.org/zip/1253359641.html

I have several trees in my yard that can be used for firewood, some that are oak. If you come and cut them down, it is yours absolutely free. I will provide help and will deal with the scrap, branches etc. You can just take what you'd like. There is not a lot of room to work with to get the trees down. It will probably require some climbing or a bucket truck and some ropes. House, and powerlines surround the area.


----------



## bama

WetBehindtheEar said:


> Sounds more to me like some city dweller who bought property and doesn't know how to/doesn't want to get their hands dirty. Sorry...I just have a beef against people who drive up the cost of land for those who would actually care for a place with their own two hands.



+ 1,000,000

We have lots of those "citiots" up here. More than doubled the cost of an acre of woodland so that they can post the land so no one hunts it, except them. The price has gotten so high that the locals are not able to buy it. Mostly goes to rich professionals that put a little RV or trailer house on it. Then, my favorite part......a few of the really nasty ones will walk the non-posted land beside theirs and drive the deer into their woods so they can have plenty of opportunities for shooting!


----------



## avalancher

This guy really made me laugh.Not only does he want you to cut the tree down for free, he wants to keep the main stem!


I have 2 huge pine trees. 1 is 9ft around base. 1 is 12ft around base. (blount/knox)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Date: 2009-07-15, 12:38AM EDT



I am wanting someone who is licensed and insured to come cut down 2 huge pine trees and haul them off. Im tired of them dripping sap on my cars. All I want is 2 ten foot sections for me to keep. Thank you. Email [email protected] 


Location: blount/knox 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1270654805

http://knoxville.craigslist.org/zip/1270654805.html


----------



## Steve NW WI

Never said which 10 feet. Leave the top ten!


----------



## kevin j

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/tls/1278114332.html


Big Power 22" Bad Boy CHAINSAW Poulan 3750 - $325 (mpls,)
Used on 2 trees in over 20 years, 2 jet Carb.and metal body 



- - - - -
(that is probably valid, as the bright 'Poulan Bad Boy 22 Tim Allen signature series' paint is about perfect on the bar. If you are ready to move up from the Wild Thing, here's your chance. $325 is asking price for ONE, not a carton of 12..........)

kcj


----------



## JAM

*Grand Rapids, Mn.*

Only $50.00 takes all!




I'll bet he had to fight them off and take numbers.


----------



## wigglesworth

JAM said:


> Only $50.00 takes all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet he had to fight them off and take numbers.



Oh man, I bet im too late.


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

bama said:


> + 1,000,000
> 
> We have lots of those "citiots" up here. QUOTE]
> 
> The post I was commenting on was based around Hudson, WI... Most of the rural/recreational property over that way is being bought by well-to-do's out of MSP.
> 
> I've seen it all over WI. Growing up, every friday starting after Memorial Day, and ending on Labor Day, it was a non-stop stream of IL license plates headed north.
> 
> Now it's farms around my in-laws that are being bought up and the local young farmers are priced out of the market to start out on their own... Who pays $4000 per acre for hayfields? You can't work the land, maintain equipment, and feed your family with that millstone around your neck.


----------



## Ken05

Here another one:


Free Wood (Downtown)
Date: 2009-07-24, 3:54PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

A branch recently fell from a tree into my yard. I’m thinking that it could be used for firewood or sold or something.

It’s in two pieces. It’s 5” or 6” across at its widest point, and is more than 10’ long. I don’t want any money for the branch. I just want the person who takes it to take all of it (both pieces) off my property. 917-399-7817


* Location: Downtown
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1287084023


----------



## woodbooga

Saw this listing:



> WANTED: Grapple of hardwood - $1 (WEARE)



Thought I was in for a laugh but found it to be a typo:



> I am looking for a grapple of firewood (8-14 cords). Please be prepared to answer questions, how much vs yield, and species. Exapmle: for sure it will yield ten cords, for $1,000.
> Ok for mix but majority needs to be oak, hickory, hard maple, ash. NO PINE, COTTON, etc.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## cjnspecial

*What an awesome deal!!!*

http://batonrouge.craigslist.org/zip/1283709630.html

Free Firewood

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2009-07-22, 4:40PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I have free firewood, all you have too do is get it off my truck. I need to go to work, but I to have this tree removed from my truck . Sorry, but I can't delivery the wood..please hurry!!!!! 






it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1283709630


----------



## jasoutside

*Here is a beaut...*

http://saginaw.craigslist.org/wan/1294258809.html

Fella is looking for 10 cord of wood delivered - willing to pay $200. Any takers???opcorn:


----------



## computeruser

*Androids*







Um...I think you meant andirons?


----------



## JJ3500

*CL Freewood*

Ad states free firewood or cut it for milling. shows a huge tree about 20' from his house. He is looking for people to bid on this. 

[email protected]

He got someone to give him $500 for it. So he says.


----------



## Philbert

JJ3500 said:


> Ad states free firewood or cut it for milling. shows a huge tree about 20' from his house. He is looking for people to bid on this.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> He got someone to give him $500 for it. So he says.



JJ,

Welcome to A.S. and thanks for sharing.

You need to copy the link from the header of the page that the C.L. ad is posted on if you want us to be able to see it; not the 'respond to' link (just generates an e-mail message to the poster).

It's even better if you copy and paste the text and photo, as the links dissapear as soon as the ad is deleted, and then nobody gets to enjoy them.

Philbert


----------



## JJ3500

*CL free firewood*

Hope this works better.


email this posting to a friend hudson valley craigslist > for sale / wanted > materials
please flag with care:

miscategorized
prohibited
spam/overpost
best of craigslist
Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
Large Oak for mill or firewood (Chester, NY)
Date: 2009-07-28, 11:32AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

70 ft Tall Oak needs to come down. This tree is good for a saw mill or firewood. Make me an offer and you can come and cut it down. There's easy access to the tree.
914-584-7073

* Location: Chester, NY
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

image 1293204341-0 image 1293204341-1

PostingID: 1293204341

* Copyright © 2009 craigslist, inc.
* terms of use
* privacy policy
* feedback forum


----------



## Philbert

JJ3500 said:


> Hope this works better.
> 
> Large Oak for mill or firewood (Chester, NY)
> Date: 2009-07-28, 11:32AM EDT
> 
> 70 ft Tall Oak needs to come down. This tree is good for a saw mill or firewood. Make me an offer and you can come and cut it down. There's easy access to the tree.


----------



## Steve NW WI

At least it's free:

free wood (brooklyn center)
Date: 2009-07-27, 6:46PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

bark from large tree. good for camp fire or at home cook out fire. call 763 561 3392 it is very dry

* Location: brooklyn center
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1292333567


----------



## Henry G.

$450 a cord for Oak!!! Does it have gold flakes or cocaine hidden inside???
And its pathetic to say but some idiot with too much money will likely buy it. Around here $300 is tops...

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/grd/1299330714.html


----------



## John D

Henry G. said:


> $450 a cord for Oak!!! Does it have gold flakes or cocaine hidden inside???
> And its pathetic to say but some idiot with too much money will likely buy it. Around here $300 is tops...
> 
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/grd/1299330714.html



It is a touch high,but it does say delivered and stacked.Maybe if oil hits 5.00 a gallon again these prices will fly,but not now.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

In Los Angeles? I would not be _real _surprised to see him get that. In that areas there's lots of money, not a lot of sense, and not much oak close in.


----------



## MNGuns

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/for/1302620967.html

$300 Apple wood...?


----------



## Philbert

Philbert


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

MNGuns said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/for/1302620967.html
> 
> $300 Apple wood...?



I met a fella a few years ago who sells hickory for that much. He's got restaurants all up and down the mid-Atlantic states paying that.


----------



## treemandan

Philbert said:


> Philbert



He left his number, must of had that line disconnected. I feel like calling it.


----------



## treemandan

cjnspecial said:


> http://batonrouge.craigslist.org/zip/1283709630.html
> 
> Free Firewood
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2009-07-22, 4:40PM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> I have free firewood, all you have too do is get it off my truck. I need to go to work, but I to have this tree removed from my truck . Sorry, but I can't delivery the wood..please hurry!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 1283709630



I don't get it, its allready on his truck so why can't he deliver?


----------



## Nonprophet

*Great Deal in Springfield.......*

Looks like a cord to me.....!!


----------



## kevin j

NIB Homelite 14' chainsaw - $80 (N. Subs)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2009-08-09, 12:52PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


For Sale: Brand new in box 14' homelite chainsaw. I took this chainsaw in payment for a debt and don't need it. Call 6xxxx $80.00 CASH 


Location: N. Subs 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests





Puts Brads bar to shame......
and a very large box.


----------



## MNGuns

:monkey:...That's double my price and I deliver free locally...


----------



## willis09r

Need 4 cords of firewood. Will pay 60$ per cord or OBO - $240 (Adams County)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2009-08-05, 8:33AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


My Firewood guy from last year fell through on me and isn't selling this year. I need 4 cords in addition to what I have now to make it through the winter. 
I will pay $60 per cord for split hard wood, delivered to my house in Adams County. Last year I payed $45 a cord, so I think this is a pretty fair deal. 
All you need to do is dump it in my backyard, I don't need it stacked. 


Just FYI, a cord is 4'x4'x8' and 128 cubic feet. Dealing in anything besides cords or portions there of can get you in trouble with the Ohio board of weights and measures. So please do not contact me about "ricks" or "face cords". 
From experience I know I can get a half cord STACKED into the back of my full size 8 foot bed pickup, so don't be a shiester and show up with a pickup and call it a cord either. 

If your interested, please email me. 


Location: Adams County 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1306787748


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Henry G.

OMG!!!
This guy is "willing" to pay $60 A CORD for HARDWOOD but you "better not rip him off" because he is informing you that he looked up what a cord of wood is on Wikipedia and so now being an expert you are ON NOTICE ?????!!!!
On a similar note, I am willing to pay $30 for a used 372XP but it better be LIKE NEW and in PERFECT running CONDITION!!!!
Bet his inbox will be stuffed full of desperate people who are dying to get rid of all their awful hardwood this season.....what a joke!

I replied to the ad:

Just wanted to say I read your ad for $60 a cord for hardwood and I havent laughed that hard in weeks. Thanks, I needed that!!! You are quite the comedian!!!

Bob


----------



## Dalmatian90

> My Firewood guy from last year fell through on me and isn't selling this year... Last year I payed $45 a cord



I wonder why the guy from last year decided to get out of the business...


----------



## Dalmatian90

> RENT my 12 ton wood splitter for the day $100, two days $150 or the week $250.








I'm sure the 12 ton probably is just ideal for some people. I don't know who those people would be, but there's gotta be someone.

I just envision a lot of folks renting to handle some bigger / gnarlier stuff and going  when it stalls.

---------
I do see a guy in Massachusetts who rents himself out with his Timberwolf for $35/hour, 2-1/2 hour minimum. I think if I lived near him that would be a heck of deal to save up my big ones that resist hand splitting and bring him in every year or two.


----------



## Steve NW WI

MNGuns said:


> :monkey:...That's double my price and I deliver free locally...



If he'll give me that price, minus a small seller's fee, I'll bring him a truckload every day on the way to work, and he won't even have to cut the stuff, just sit on the lawn chair and collect the cash!

Tried to rep ya, but you're on the waiting list.


----------



## Dalmatian90

I was amused by this fella's sales pitch -- create a sense of urgency and that he's ready to sell firewood at, well, fire sale prices. 



> I need too raise 1200 fast, had unexpected auto repairs this month and need to pay childsupport before the wonderful Mass DOR-CSE levies my checking account. So what does this mean you are asking your self. I have Rock maple and oak that has been IM my possession for 2 years, so this wood is mint for burning. All cut too 18" and split. I usually get 350 a cord but this week special is 300 a cord and Free delivery unless u live over 20miles from Billerica. So hurry up cad get your order in before the price goes back up. call xxx-xxx-xxxx if you get answering machine PLEASE leave your name and # and how much wood u want. ill get back too you ASAP i bight not hear you IM running a splitter



$300 actually isn't bad for his area I don't believe -- Billerica is one of the outer towns of the inner suburbs of metro Boston, so they can charge a city premium in the area. Definitely not the desperation prices you see in other parts of the country!


----------



## cam76034

Sounds like most of the hard work is already been done!


Free firewood (you cut) (nevada)
Date: 2009-08-10, 8:45PM CDT
Reply to: see below

I have a large tree that needs to be cut. You keep the firewood in exchange for cutting tree. *It has already broken at the base *and is leaning on some other trees . Please call 214-293-9542

* Location: nevada
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1316694979


----------



## wingarcher

:greenchainsaw:

Date: 2009-08-25, 12:11PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I have about a 5 foot log that needs to be cut up so i can throw it away. Just need someone w/ a chainsaw to cut it up. should only take about 15 mins. $20. Would like it done today. I have a picture i can send in an email. Call or email. 315 529 xxxx

* Location: SeaBreeze
* Compensation: 20
* Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster.
* Please, no phone calls about this job!
* Please do not contact job poster about other services, products or commercial interests.



PostingID: 1341458290


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

wingarcher said:


> :greenchainsaw:
> 
> Date: 2009-08-25, 12:11PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> I have about a 5 foot log that needs to be cut up so i can throw it away. Just need someone w/ a chainsaw to cut it up. should only take about 15 mins. $20. Would like it done today. I have a picture i can send in an email. Call or email. 315 529 xxxx
> 
> * Location: SeaBreeze
> * Compensation: 20
> * Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster.
> * Please, no phone calls about this job!
> * Please do not contact job poster about other services, products or commercial interests.
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 1341458290



Hell that's not a laugh... that's FUN!!!


----------



## snofrog

wingarcher said:


> :greenchainsaw:
> 
> Date: 2009-08-25, 12:11PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> I have about a 5 foot log that needs to be cut up so i can throw it away. Just need someone w/ a chainsaw to cut it up. should only take about 15 mins. $20. Would like it done today. I have a picture i can send in an email. Call or email. 315 529 xxxx
> 
> * Location: SeaBreeze
> * Compensation: 20
> * Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster.
> * Please, no phone calls about this job!
> * Please do not contact job poster about other services, products or commercial interests.
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 1341458290



time to make the cookies


----------



## hillbillywinery

WetBehindtheEar said:


> I tend to be the suspicious type... that kind of a trade sounds like the saw is stolen... hes only asking for about $40 in equipment...


that equipment for growing indoors is for a hydroponic setup and the ballast alone start at 600.00


----------



## Steve NW WI

Oak logs:

http://wausau.craigslist.org/art/1321975350.html

Date: 2009-08-13, 9:54PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Oak Logs. felled tree this spring. Got any ideas what you can do with a big hunk of oak ?

Log 1. 20"x 6.5" $50 can cut in half or quarter etc....
Log 2. 12"x 4' $35 " " " " "

I hate to burn the good stuff! How about some chain saw sculpture. A crafty bench.....

* Location: MOSINEE
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

image 1321975350-0






By my math, that's less than 1/4 cord of wood after cut and split - 18 cu ft as it sits - so 85*4=$340/cord ... maybe I should sell this way? Of course, some aspiring chainsaw artist will probably gladly pay that for it.


----------



## gr8scott72

It's funny how the market is in different areas. I recently posted an ad on CL trying to sell about a half of a dump trailer full of all oak limbs for $50 delivered and didn't get one single call or email about it.

http://jackson.craigslist.org/hsh/1344098091.html

I already have more than enough firewood to sell all winter long but I just hate to throw away good wood like this. 

I haven't decided if I'm going to cut it up or just get rid of it. 

I actually have about that much more from a job I just did all red oak limbs.


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

hillbillywinery said:


> that equipment for growing indoors is for a hydroponic setup and the ballast alone start at 600.00



Not to be too argumentative about it - maybe the specific equipment the dude was willing to trade for was that expensive - but I just saw someone selling New In Box hydroponic setup for $40 on CL... 

Either way. I'm just a skeptic conspiracy theorist. :monkey:


----------



## davec

Free Firewood - cut down tree (South Minneapolis)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2009-08-30, 10:01PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Sitting on our boulevard in front of 214 E 58th Street, Minneapolis, MN. Just cut down parts of trees. Will delete posting when gone. 


Location: South Minneapolis 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests





Yowza. In the city, and probably a city owned tree no less - given that it says it's on the boulevard....


----------



## Philbert

That address is in part of the city that was hit by a tornado about a week ago. Stacking debris on the boulevard is common practice as the city clean up contractors are usually not allowed to enter onto private property after a storm/tornado/flood. Not sure if he missed the free pickup that the city provided or was just offering it to make it available.


Philbert


----------



## Brian VT

for sale: seasoned (1 yr 1 m) hard maple log, about 24' long, 5' around at the top, 8' around near the bottom...this broke off a giant maple tree during a storm last july (2008)...i'd say almost 1 cord firewood, or could be milled for boards,,,,very heavy, very hard, very nice color and patterns...you cut up and haul away...$200/bo

i also have some seasoned red pine logs from a tree that fell at the same time...i was thinking $5 per 8 foot log (most over 8" diameter)...price negotiable based on quantity...


----------



## davec

Philbert said:


> That address is in part of the city that was hit by a tornado about a week ago. Stacking debris on the boulevard is common practice as the city clean up contractors are usually not allowed to enter onto private property after a storm/tornado/flood. Not sure if he missed the free pickup that the city provided or was just offering it to make it available.
> 
> 
> Philbert



Ya know I think i misread it. I was thinking they wanted it "just cut down" but reading your comment, I now think it WAS just cut down. My oops.


----------



## Moss Man

http://maine.craigslist.org/tls/1359015551.html


----------



## snofrog

Moss Man said:


> http://maine.craigslist.org/tls/1359015551.html



thats a big azz bar


----------



## Dalmatian90

Not firewood, but should elicit a snicker:



> Ostrich egg business, need business partner to expand business
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2009-09-08, 10:09AM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Looking for a business partner to expaned my ostrich egg business. I will be supplying a nation wide food store chain, with 6,200 eggs pre month, for a gross of $183,000.00 pre month, unlinited growth for future. Funds to be used to expand my farm to handle the volume of eggs needed. For more infomation call 251-960-1330. Thanks, Ron


----------



## gr8scott72

Dalmatian90 said:


> Not firewood, but should elicit a snicker:



Who pays $29.52 each for ostrich eggs? opcorn:


----------



## ironman_gq

I can see it a lot of people get them painted and empty em out to make a decoration. not to mention that one of em holds about 2 dozen normal eggs. still not worth 30 bucks but maybe 10


----------



## flotek

gr8scott72 said:


> Who pays $29.52 each for ostrich eggs? opcorn:



29 bucks for an egg ,i know they are big but that seems a tad high lol i think id rather buy caviar and lobster for breakfast


----------



## Iska3

PA Plumber said:


> I've had a few Craig's list gems.
> 
> The most memorable was the one for "Free Hardwood." I called and found out there was another fellow already looking at it. Oh well, then I was told if he didn't feel comfortable dropping it I could have the wood. What??



Ok! I'm new to this list. I was looking for info on an OWB and happen to stop here for a few laughs. I thought I've seen it all until a read a few of these. _if he didn't feel comfortable dropping it I could have the wood. _ Gott'a be kidding...


----------



## Moss Man

http://maine.craigslist.org/tls/1366261878.html

Seems a tad over priced, but what do I know?


----------



## coog

Oh, I don't know.That hex chain is spendy...


----------



## coog

Here is a nice little truck to carry your new saw:

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/1353064113.html

A couple loads of green Oak and she'll straighten right out!


----------



## hiclmbr

I guess now we are supposed to accept coupons. All I can think of is Ron White sayin "Coopins" !!

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/lab/1372341185.html

Just wanna reach thru the comp and


----------



## gr8scott72

hiclmbr said:


> I guess now we are supposed to accept coupons. All I can think of is Ron White sayin "Coopins" !!
> 
> http://raleigh.craigslist.org/lab/1372341185.html
> 
> Just wanna reach thru the comp and



That's a good one. I wouldn't even drag my grinder over there for that much.


----------



## John D

hiclmbr said:


> I guess now we are supposed to accept coupons. All I can think of is Ron White sayin "Coopins" !!
> 
> http://raleigh.craigslist.org/lab/1372341185.html
> 
> Just wanna reach thru the comp and



dont everyone go at once....$50.oo for 3 stumps.Haha!


----------



## Philbert

*Makita Reciprocating Saw-in sealed box for more than you can buy it new!*

Nice offer, except if you follow the link she provides, it is being sold for $11 less, new, with warranty, or for about the same price with shipping. AND, I don't have to drive all the way out to her house. What a nice lady!

============================================
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/tls/1339177216.html

Makita Reciprocating Saw-in sealed box - $80
Date: 2009-08-24, 7:27AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected]

I bought this for my husband as a birthday gift on Amazon...but somehow I must have added it to my shopping cart twice. As a result, I have an extra still in a sealed box and brand new. Model number BJR182Z 

I researched this purchase thoroughly and found this to be a fantastic price. However, please note that this comes as a bare tool---no battery included. This is a handy cordless alternative to a chainsaw for trimming trees and yard/deck projects. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000X4N1IQ/ref=ox_ya_oh_product 

You can buy it from me for the price I paid---you save S&H and I don't have to pay to ship it back! Price is firm---if no one responds this week, I'll just send it back. Nothing funny going on here---I'll even show you my invoice if you are concerned. 

Cash and carry only.


----------



## gr8scott72

John D said:


> dont everyone go at once....$50.oo for 3 stumps.Haha!



No, $50 for a tree and 4 stumps. lol


----------



## Pilot

Not sure if he's asking $400 or offering $400


----------



## deeker

coog said:


> Here is a nice little truck to carry your new saw:
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/1353064113.html
> 
> A couple loads of green Oak and she'll straighten right out!



I wonder about the pinion bearing being bad??? He say anything about that?

I wonder about the pinion bearing being bad??? He say anything about that?

I wonder about the pinion bearing being bad??? He say anything about that?


----------



## sawchip

hiclmbr said:


> I guess now we are supposed to accept coupons. All I can think of is Ron White sayin "Coopins" !!
> 
> http://raleigh.craigslist.org/lab/1372341185.html
> 
> Just wanna reach thru the comp and






i would do it just for the coupons... i'm a nice guy


----------



## BigPITA

Here's a great one for ya.... U pay them to haul their junk to the dump instead of them paying the dump fee! Oh... wait... this is FIREWOOD that they're selling... my bad! :jester:


http://newhaven.craigslist.org/for/1376924191.html


----------



## Valkyrie Rider

BigPITA said:


> Here's a great one for ya.... U pay them to haul their junk to the dump instead of them paying the dump fee! Oh... wait... this is FIREWOOD that they're selling... my bad! :jester:
> 
> 
> http://newhaven.craigslist.org/for/1376924191.html



Wow that must be a stove load for $40! What a bargain!  You even get to take the branches and leaves too!


----------



## kevin j

that is free kindling to go with the 'firewood'


----------



## Wife'nHubby

I also watch another list called "FreeCycle" - it's like the "Free" section on Craigs List....

I replied to an ad on FC for a free tire on a rim (I need the rim). I asked them the size of the tire.

They replied: "The diameter of the tire is approximately 23 inches". :hmm3grin2orange:

Shari


----------



## Ductape

*Maybe not so much of a laugh, but.........*

I'm speculating if you are gassing up a V8 to split your firewood, all your savings on heat are ending up in the gas tank on your splitter.



http://burlington.craigslist.org/grd/1382029754.html


----------



## Moss Man

Ductape said:


> I'm speculating if you are gassing up a V8 to split your firewood, all your savings on heat are ending up in the gas tank on your splitter.
> 
> 
> 
> http://burlington.craigslist.org/grd/1382029754.html



Looks like a former commercial unit of some kind that someone thought would make a killer splitter. I would far prefer to stand beside my Honda 8hp than a V-8 anytime!

That sure would be fun to bring to the next get together, "my splitter is bigger that yours".


----------



## coog

I think that splitter is a good deal just for the parts.I would guess that is a Chevy 327 with ram's horn exhaust manifolds.Always could switch motors down the line and put the v8 in your wood-hauler.


----------



## England14

coog said:


> I think that splitter is a good deal just for the parts.I would guess that is a Chevy 327 with ram's horn exhaust manifolds.Always could switch motors down the line and put the v8 in your wood-hauler.



Be honest now! If you had a small block Chevy log splitter, would you ever consider degrading it by swooping out the engine? "My splitter is not only bigger but louder than yours." Those would be some braggin rights!


----------



## coog

Personally, I would not settle for anything less than a 8V Detroit Diesel for mine.:rockn:


----------



## ironman_gq

Seems a lot for a saw that doesnt run but then again Im not into old saws so Maybe not
http://duluth.craigslist.org/clt/1382808216.html


----------



## Ductape

coog said:


> Personally, I would not settle for anything less than a 8V Detroit Diesel for mine.:rockn:




Right !! Mount the motor above the beam for automatic beam lubrication!! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## John D

Ductape said:


> Right !! Mount the motor above the beam for automatic beam lubrication!! :greenchainsaw:



LOL! thats very fitting with any of the detriot 2 strokers....


----------



## skidsteer.ca

What do you need a beam for that ear splitting "SCREAM" will bust oak for certain!
Ken


----------



## coog

eh? Speak up, I've been driving my truck all day.


----------



## NC4AB

http://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/grd/1399436563.html

"free wood" - if you are insured


----------



## donatello

*"Free Burning Wood (New Britain)"*

There are just sooooo many things I can write ..... 
Quote "I have about a lot of burning wood in the back of my house. come by with the pick up and grab as much as you can." 
http://hartford.craigslist.org/zip/1403264657.html


----------



## vwboomer

*Gas Generator*

http://appleton.craigslist.org/tls/1406548096.html







indeed!


----------



## omegajim

HEY!

that's an hour drive away, can I run over there and pick it up?


----------



## valekbrothers

vwboomer said:


> http://appleton.craigslist.org/tls/1406548096.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indeed!



I looked at the listing, and the pic shows a generator.................


----------



## vwboomer

Looks like a cat's ass to me. Struck me as funny.


----------



## cityevader

vwboomer said:


> http://appleton.craigslist.org/tls/1406548096.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indeed!



HEY!!! I've always wanted to know how to do a "print screen" sort of function like you did with this ad. I often want to save or email a webpage before it changes or gets deleted. 
How'd you do it?


----------



## Philbert

cityevader said:


> HEY!!! I've always wanted to know how to do a "print screen" sort of function like you did with this ad. I often want to save or email a webpage before it changes or gets deleted.
> How'd you do it?



With a a Mac, you press the 'Shift', 'Command', and '3' keys at the same time. You will hear a click like a camera, and it will be saved to your desktop.

With a Windows computer, there should be a key marked something like 'Prnt Scrn'. Press that button, then open up a blank page in some software like MS Word, or PowerPoint, and select 'Paste' from the drop down menu.

Philbert


----------



## Steve NW WI

Philbert said:


> With a a Mac, you press the 'Shift', 'Command', and '3' keys at the same time. You will hear a click like a camera, and it will be saved to your desktop.
> 
> With a Windows computer, there should be a key marked something like 'Prnt Scrn'. Press that button, then open up a blank page in some software like MS Word, or PowerPoint, and select 'Paste' from the drop down menu.
> 
> Philbert



Paint is probably the most universal program for windows for doing this. If you've never used it you can find it by clicking Start - All Programs - Accessories - Paint.

I take it you're a mac guy huh Philbert?


----------



## cityevader

Got it to save the screen, now lets see if I can post it.
I think it'll work, thanks guys!!!


----------



## Dalmatian90

If you use "alt-prt screen" it will capture just capture just the active window, instead of the whole screen.


----------



## Philbert

Steve NW WI said:


> I take it you're a mac guy huh Philbert?



I own Macs. I use whatever is there.

My newer Macs will run Windows. If I have to. And if I want to buy the extra software.



Dalmatian90 said:


> If you use "alt-prt screen" it will capture just capture just the active window, instead of the whole screen.



Thanks. I learned something here too! Good tip to know.

Philbert


----------



## Dalmatian90

> STIHL 361 (Western Mass)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2009-10-08, 12:16PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> My New STIHL 361 with a 24 " Bar was stolen with other items from the back of my truck 2 weeks ago. Any info would help. Reward for the recovery of my chainsaw.* Along with money, you can watch as I beat the hell out of the thief when I find him.* I really would appreciate any help any one could offer. Thanks.


----------



## Jon E

Here's a great ad I saw today:

http://albany.craigslist.org/grd/1412800215.html

Here's my response to the ad:

http://albany.craigslist.org/grd/1413111363.html

I couldn't resist.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Jon E said:


> Here's a great ad I saw today:
> 
> http://albany.craigslist.org/grd/1412800215.html
> 
> Here's my response to the ad:
> 
> http://albany.craigslist.org/grd/1413111363.html
> 
> I couldn't resist.



Gawwwwllleee - that was a hilarious post, and your reply was even better!
Some people's kids...


----------



## Jkebxjunke

Jon E said:


> Here's a great ad I saw today:
> 
> http://albany.craigslist.org/grd/1412800215.html
> 
> Here's my response to the ad:
> 
> http://albany.craigslist.org/grd/1413111363.html
> 
> I couldn't resist.





Steve NW WI said:


> Gawwwwllleee - that was a hilarious post, and your reply was even better!
> Some people's kids...



I damn near wet my desk chair reading that one... ROLMFAO!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jkebxjunke

vwboomer said:


> http://appleton.craigslist.org/tls/1406548096.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indeed!





vwboomer said:


> Looks like a cat's ass to me. Struck me as funny.



well it CAN be a gas generator.. depends on what you feed them... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## valekbrothers

Jon E said:


> Here's a great ad I saw today:
> 
> http://albany.craigslist.org/grd/1412800215.html
> 
> Here's my response to the ad:
> 
> http://albany.craigslist.org/grd/1413111363.html
> 
> I couldn't resist.



Must have upset someone, I see your reply has been flagged already.


----------



## Jon E

Yeah, probably upset the jerk who posted it in the first place.


----------



## Jkebxjunke

flag him back... that ought to be illegal... it probably is illegal....


----------



## mimilkman1

Jon E said:


> Here's a great ad I saw today:
> 
> http://albany.craigslist.org/grd/1412800215.html
> 
> Here's my response to the ad:
> 
> http://albany.craigslist.org/grd/1413111363.html
> 
> I couldn't resist.



Your reply was removed.


----------



## Jon E

Hey let's translate this ad for all of you who are actually thinking about contacting these characters: (the original ad is in quotes...)

"Free land clearing anywhere within 10-15 minuets of Voorhhesville, Or near albany."

We are too damn lazy to travel any further, or the vehicle we stole only has enough gas in it to go 15 miles, or it won't stay running long enough to go any further.

"We dont have insurance but can sign a contract saying we cant hold you reponsable if anything happens."

We are going to drop a tree or twenty on your house and then run before you can copy down our license plate number. You won't be 'responsable' but neither will we.

"If you are really picky then go ahead and pay thousands of dollars for a company to do it."

We want to alert you that there are qualified excavating, land clearing or arborist services who ARE insured and charge appropriately for their time and expertise.

"We do not grind stumps we will just cut the trees and houl out."

We don’t have the proper equipment or inclination to do a good job, we just want to get in and get out fast. We'll make sure to leave the stumps sticking up at least three feet and pointy too.

“We clear your land for free and in return we get the wood.”

We invade your property, clearcut it, and steal all the good sawlogs and firewood. You get NOTHING but an empty lot – but wait, there’s more!

“THE BRANCHES ARE YOUR PROBLEM we will just leave them were they fall or if you have shredder i will shredd them.”

I am going to emphasize here that all the #### we don’t want will be scattered haphazardly all over your land, leaving you with one hell of a mess to clean up and nothing to show for it. I suppose that if you have a decent chipper, I will cram a bunch of it through the chipper (and I’ll make sure to toss a few rocks in for good measure) until the thing jams up, breaks or we get all the wood we want. Then we’ll take off and leave you with the mess anyway.

“The wood must be 90%+ GOOD HARDWOOD such as maple oak black walnut cherry etc. less than 10% garbadge wood like pine.”

I only want stuff I can resell to your neighbor, unless that 10% pine happens to be nice clean sawlogs, in which case we’ll take those too and leave you some tops.

“ thanks a bunch email me at [email protected] we will be cutting on saturdays only”

Thanks for being a SUCKER, chump. And by the way – I spend my weekdays banging your wife like a screen door in a hurricane, so I can only work on Saturdays when you’re home. Either that, or I’m drunk and watching Oprah Monday through Friday. And it's obvious I only have a third-grade education, so what else CAN I do with my time?


----------



## beerman6




----------



## Cambium

Wow, cool thread. So listen to this:

Found a guy on craigslist to barter wood for electrical work. I loved the idea since I was out of work and had no money to pay for wood and had no money to pay oil company to fill my tank. 

We agreed on 4 car loads for a whole days worth of work possibly 2 days. So thats like a cord of wood for $360.($30x12hrs) I didn't mind. It was all Oak!

I got there. at 9am like we said. He didn't answer his door or phone. I figured I can take a car load of wood now and then the rest when I'm done. Like a deposit. I left him a message on the phone saying this. I was 10 minutes away from my house. 

Finally at 9:45 I call him again, and told him what the plan was... He said "I know, I was watching you the whole time." 
FISHY! 

I started the work, he tells me another contractor was remodeling then stopped mid way. The house was a pig sty. Bathrooms were half remodeled.

I did 3.5 hours worth of work. Its now 1:30pm. I had my brother meet me there to help me with some of the work and to take the lunch time to help me bring a car load of wood back home. 

So...re-cap...took 1 car load in the morning, was going to bring 2 car loads back home at lunch with brother..then finally the last one when I was done...

I told the guy the plan and he flips out. He said stop working! I told him it wasn't all going to be done today. He said he needs it done in 1 day. I said I would be there till 10pm! He flips out! Told me to pack up and leave. I told him I was taking another load of wood! He didn't like that and told me not to. 

I said I would send him a bill for the work I did. 

3.5 hours of work and I only got 1/4 of a cord. $120 worth of work for $50 worth of wood??? Wood that was sitting for 2 years UNCOVERED! 

*THEN I FOUND OUT, THE WOOD WAS ROTTED!!!!!!!!! LMAO!! 
WHAT A SCAM ARTIST!!!!!! *


----------



## Jkebxjunke

Cambium said:


> Wow, cool thread. So listen to this:
> 
> Found a guy on craigslist to barter wood for electrical work. I loved the idea since I was out of work and had no money to pay for wood and had no money to pay oil company to fill my tank.
> 
> We agreed on 4 car loads for a whole days worth of work possibly 2 days. So thats like a cord of wood for $360.($30x12hrs) I didn't mind. It was all Oak!
> 
> I got there. at 9am like we said. He didn't answer his door or phone. I figured I can take a car load of wood now and then the rest when I'm done. Like a deposit. I left him a message on the phone saying this. I was 10 minutes away from my house.
> 
> Finally at 9:45 I call him again, and told him what the plan was... He said "I know, I was watching you the whole time."
> FISHY!
> 
> I started the work, he tells me another contractor was remodeling then stopped mid way. The house was a pig sty. Bathrooms were half remodeled.
> 
> I did 3.5 hours worth of work. Its now 1:30pm. I had my brother meet me there to help me with some of the work and to take the lunch time to help me bring a car load of wood back home.
> 
> So...re-cap...took 1 car load in the morning, was going to bring 2 car loads back home at lunch with brother..then finally the last one when I was done...
> 
> I told the guy the plan and he flips out. He said stop working! I told him it wasn't all going to be done today. He said he needs it done in 1 day. I said I would be there till 10pm! He flips out! Told me to pack up and leave. I told him I was taking another load of wood! He didn't like that and told me not to.
> 
> I said I would send him a bill for the work I did.
> 
> 3.5 hours of work and I only got 1/4 of a cord. $120 worth of work for $50 worth of wood??? Wood that was sitting for 2 years UNCOVERED!
> 
> *THEN I FOUND OUT, THE WOOD WAS ROTTED!!!!!!!!! LMAO!!
> WHAT A SCAM ARTIST!!!!!! *



ought to turn him in to the building inspector for having work done without a permit... wonder how he would like it if his house was condemned...LOL


----------



## England14

*FREE Chest type Freezer*

FREE Chest type Freezer - dead and heavy (Stoney Creek/Elizabethton)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2009-10-11, 10:01PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Vintage if not antique. This wonderful 6 ft chest type freezer can be yours Absolutely free!!! 

just bring your pickup truck and about 6 of your favorite drinking buddies to pick it up. I think it is heavier than small car! I could barely push it around to the garage door on a paved basement floor. don't expect any helping loading it as I am now resting on grandmaw's new vibrating hospital bed and I probably won't be able (or willing) to move for the next 3 days. 

I honestly do not care if you use it as a boat anchor, salvage it for real money or drill big holes in the top and sides and use it for a dog box on your hunting truck. Just come and get this dang thing out of grandmaw's garage! 

Ps, poster not responsible for whatever fool-headed ideas you have for using this thing. 

But to give you a few more... 

1. Put wheels on it and ride it down the mountain, remove the top of course. 
2. Dig a really big hole and have a perfect deer feeder. Is that legal?? 
3. Dig a really big hole and hide your mother-in-law in it. Please drill appropriate size holes in it. 
4. Dig a really big hole, remove the compressor, remove the door seal and cut a hole in the lid and use for a compost garden 
5. Garden, now that's an idea, put it on your back porch, fill with compost and plant a no-stoop Garden! Veggies right at elbow level. How convenient. 

Now come and get this darn thing! PLEASE!!! 

Oh and don't call and ask Grandmaw any stupid questions. 
The freezer is approximately 74" long , 36" high, and 28" wide and Freakin heavy !!! 

Call 423 474 2435 for directions. Please do not call after 9 at night. Grandmaw gets down right onery after her bedtime and I am leaving town in a few days so I won't be able to keep her from grabbing her shotgun if you wake her up. 


Get the picture yet? 


•Location: Stoney Creek/Elizabethton 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1417185638


----------



## gr8scott72

England14 said:


> FREE Chest type Freezer - dead and heavy (Stoney Creek/Elizabethton)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2009-10-11, 10:01PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Vintage if not antique. This wonderful 6 ft chest type freezer can be yours Absolutely free!!!
> 
> just bring your pickup truck and about 6 of your favorite drinking buddies to pick it up. I think it is heavier than small car! I could barely push it around to the garage door on a paved basement floor. don't expect any helping loading it as I am now resting on grandmaw's new vibrating hospital bed and I probably won't be able (or willing) to move for the next 3 days.
> 
> I honestly do not care if you use it as a boat anchor, salvage it for real money or drill big holes in the top and sides and use it for a dog box on your hunting truck. Just come and get this dang thing out of grandmaw's garage!
> 
> Ps, poster not responsible for whatever fool-headed ideas you have for using this thing.
> 
> But to give you a few more...
> 
> 1. Put wheels on it and ride it down the mountain, remove the top of course.
> 2. Dig a really big hole and have a perfect deer feeder. Is that legal??
> 3. Dig a really big hole and hide your mother-in-law in it. Please drill appropriate size holes in it.
> 4. Dig a really big hole, remove the compressor, remove the door seal and cut a hole in the lid and use for a compost garden
> 5. Garden, now that's an idea, put it on your back porch, fill with compost and plant a no-stoop Garden! Veggies right at elbow level. How convenient.
> 
> Now come and get this darn thing! PLEASE!!!
> 
> Oh and don't call and ask Grandmaw any stupid questions.
> The freezer is approximately 74" long , 36" high, and 28" wide and Freakin heavy !!!
> 
> Call 423 474 2435 for directions. Please do not call after 9 at night. Grandmaw gets down right onery after her bedtime and I am leaving town in a few days so I won't be able to keep her from grabbing her shotgun if you wake her up.
> 
> 
> Get the picture yet?
> 
> 
> •Location: Stoney Creek/Elizabethton
> •it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 1417185638



This one is great!! Actually put some thought into it before posting.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

*Wow! GIFT grade oak!*

Hey, this must be some _*good *_stuff! 




> Hot Wood by Daisy's Mom
> Gift-Grade Seasoned Oak
> For the Man or Woman Who Doesn't Need Anything
> *$275 per truck load*, delivered and stacked
> Oak kindling $45 per bundle, dried and tied
> 
> * Location: Bluemont VA



Around here, a cord goes anywhere from $120 to about $200, delivered.

Anybody want to be that "truckload" is a pickup bed? As in, NOT a full cord?


----------



## Dalmatian90

> Anybody want to be that "truckload" is a pickup bed? As in, NOT a full cord?



Almost certainly...

And I see similiar ads around here from time to time, my guess is there is a nice niche market. I've seen similiar offers for an S-10 load delivered for $150.

There's a lot of folks who only burn for ambience and possibly if they power goes out. So they care more about nice looking wood, might like it stacked instead of dumped in the driveway, and a 1/4 to 1/2 cord may last them a season or two or three.


----------



## woodbooga

Dalmatian90 said:


> Almost certainly...
> 
> And I see similiar ads around here from time to time, my guess is there is a nice niche market. I've seen similiar offers for an S-10 load delivered for $150.
> 
> There's a lot of folks who only burn for ambience and possibly if they power goes out. So they care more about nice looking wood, might like it stacked instead of dumped in the driveway, and a 1/4 to 1/2 cord may last them a season or two or three.



I love it when those folks have moving sales. Especially if they're very occasional in their burning. 

One free load I scored was off from a guy who asked me if I really wanted to take the wood away - on account of it being 'stale.'

I kid you not. Honest injun.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

woodbooga said:


> One free load I scored was off from a guy who asked me if I really wanted to take the wood away - on account of it being 'stale.'
> 
> I kid you not. Honest injun.




Hey, he was right! Wood _*does *_get stale!


But just like a stale loaf of bread, warm it a bit and it's just fine.


I've found that warming it in my woodstove works very well.


----------



## Philbert

woodbooga said:


> One free load I scored was off from a guy who asked me if I really wanted to take the wood away - on account of it being 'stale.'.



Well that's 'cause you are a woodbooga, and don't care if it is 'gift grade' or 'premium' firewood.

Philbert
(gift grade AND premium)


----------



## swanny

*You will never find a better deal than this!*

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/grd/1421055021.html


----------



## Dalmatian90

How can you not make snide remarks about asking for $8000 for a hollow maple tree that blew down in a storm?

This is the ad linked above, without the photos of a very old but ordinary yard tree maple:



> Maple Tree Stump - $8000 (Rockville)
> Date: 2009-10-14, 12:10PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> Maple tree, great for a big back yard tree house rather then fire wood
> One of Montgomery county largest. Blew over this spring.
> 6 feet diameter trunk. Soft in the center with
> Solid perimeter. Will hollow out nicely. Nice even roots that flair
> 4 big branches emanating from the trunk at same point about 14 feet up from the bottom of the roots.
> Great tree house brace with a latter inside. Start your own little Hobbit town.
> Please, only legitimate questions, no snide remarks, thank you.
> Call Peter anytime. 719-phone-number-removed-to-protect-the-stupid-and-or-overly-optimistic
> Thank you


----------



## Davej_07

This one is from SE wisconsin. A bit pricey or am I crazy?

125 Year old Oak Tree hit by Lighting 2 years ago needs to be cut down. 
About 70' tall, the base of the tree is about 10' in circumference, there is enough wood in this tree to last a very long time. 
Well worth $500.00 and your time if you heat the house or shop with wood. 

Reply by email only 


Dave


----------



## Dalmatian90

Probably wants you to chip the brush and grind the stump in addition to paying $500 for the privilege of removing what's probably a dangerous tree from the lightning strike...


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Davej_07 said:


> This one is from SE wisconsin. A bit pricey or am I crazy?
> 
> 125 Year old Oak Tree hit by Lighting 2 years ago needs to be cut down.
> About 70' tall, the base of the tree is about 10' in circumference, there is enough wood in this tree to last a very long time.
> Well worth $500.00 and your time if you heat the house or shop with wood.





Hmmm. 10' circumference means roughly a 3' diameter. That makes it a very nice, but not remarkable oak.

Probably a couple of cords in there. Around here, that makes it worth about $250-$400, if cut, split, and delivered as seasoned firewood.

That means its value standing is about ZERO.


----------



## gr8scott72

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Hmmm. 10' circumference means roughly a 3' diameter. That makes it a very nice, but not remarkable oak.
> 
> Probably a couple of cords in there. Around here, that makes it worth about $250-$400, if cut, split, and delivered as seasoned firewood.
> 
> That means its value standing is about ZERO.



Less than ZERO. I get PAID to cut trees down. lol


----------



## omegajim

these bozos are only looking for one person to accept this nonsense.

although, at best, for 2 bills, some weekend arborist (getting paid 2 bills) will slice and dice the tree along with cleaning up the prerequisite brush.


----------



## flotek

lilly ass people just dont get that you earn the firewood ,its the labor thats the value not so much the tree ...hows that old saying go?: unless its cut split loaded and stacked ....its just debris waiting to go to the landfill


----------



## John D

Im amazed at how much ppl thing there standing or fallen wood is worth.....esp whe noil hit 5.00 a gallon last summer. I stack my wood where i work on the concrete pad from a building that was demo'd.Once its there,our customers ask to "take" a truckload at a time for free.....I dont know where ppl get the kahunas to ask to take my time and labor.I tell them theres 150 acres of land here,you can have whatevers dead or on the ground(and theres enough downed locust and cherry to heat a village there).They dont want to do the work,but want the wood for free....once its cut,and bucked/split.


----------



## Nonprophet

*Chuck Needs A Little Reality Check......*

Chuck's ONLY looking for KNOWLEDGEABLE tree fallers to take down his pine tress, of course he wants you to do it for free............oh, and you have to be sure and clean up ALL the branches lol...........Oh, and it looks like he's a doctor--I wonder how many patients he sees for free???? LOL


----------



## gr8scott72

Nonprophet said:


> Chuck's ONLY looking for KNOWLEDGEABLE tree fallers to take down his pine tress, of course he wants you to do it for free............oh, and you have to be sure and clean up ALL the branches lol...........Oh, and it looks like he's a doctor--I wonder how many patients he sees for free???? LOL



Fence row tree on top of that. Probably full of barb wire. lol


----------



## kyle1!

*The nerve..*

We are not all idiots.


free firewood WALNUT (ottumwa)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2009-10-22, 7:58PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I have cut down an annoying walnut tree,i have several logs and branches left,I am giving to any body who wants it,I would prefer somebody that needs it for heating,the only catch is,you have to,now WAIT,read this REAL good,you are going to come to my house,cut and load into your pickup or whatever,I WILL NOT help load,cut or anything,I know it sounds bad on my part,but if you wanta stay warm for awhile you are going to work for it.The is as god as it gets,please take as much as you need,I have another tree standing,but is too close to house for my comfort right now.All I ask is that you come before snow flies.Call me at 641-777-2315 and bring a saw,truck and some help. 


Location: ottumwa 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1433581085


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Copyright © 2009 craigslist, inc. terms of use privacy policy feedback forum


----------



## kyle1!

*Only hire the best*

downed tree removal....cheap (dsm area)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2009-10-23, 1:39AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


give me a call if you have a downed tree tha needs removed...i will come look, quote you a very fair price and haul away everything........dont have insurance to do standing trees....dont do any work near power lines, houses cars ect.....just being safe.....call s&k services........steve.....kathi 

Location: dsm area 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Art Vandelay

This clown wants you to pay him to come clean up his mess. Flag

Free Firewood for Sale? (you cut and haul) - $30 (Jackson County, IL)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2009-10-24, 3:46PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Am able to negotiate a deal by ton if accomplished on a week day. 
559-9313 or [email protected] 

275 acres of timberland containing many trees downed by the 5/2008 storm. This would make a good weekend outing for a family interested in making some money or picking up a winter's fireplace logs. Overnight camping possible. 
Oak, Hickory, Walnut, Pine, Locust, Cherry 
There is easy access to most timber or I can make it that way in a hurry. Some trees needing clearing first are blocking skid roads making this an easier job. 
Max assistance possible goes with in terms of getting close to downed trees. It would be good to have a 100-150 ft capability winch in some cases. 

$30 per compact pickup truck load. 
$50 per standard pickup. A little more if your truck has stake sides. 
Will haggle over trailer load price based on comparisons to the above pickup quantities (before cutting) 
Free: Might trade firewood cutting/dumping for cash. Convenient dump. 60/40 barter. 60 for you, 40 for me and dumped conveniently. 

Cash only. 50% down going in and 50% up going out. For each trip in there will be a written trespass permit for that day. 
__________________________________ 

Tree tops will be cut off down to no less than 18 dia and the remaining log offered as lumber unless it’s blocking a roadway. 
You may bid on any of these logs for lumber. Any unsold logs may be offered for sale as firewood in 2010. 
Willing to cut roads to individual trees if the ground is hard enough to run a truck or tractor and trailer across. 
Trees will be assigned and labeled in the woods and you'll have all the time you'll need to get your tree top(s) sawed up and removed (30 days). Bring your splitter and save. 

This large acreage is sorta like a pine tree farm before Christmas at this point.


----------



## Cambium

Art Vandelay said:


> This clown wants you to pay him to come clean up his mess. Flag



I was going to reply whats wrong with that...then I realized it should be us charging him to clean up his mess. LOL I guess He doesn't want to see other people make money from his stuff.


----------



## snofrog

I would find it incredible that someone would pay to cut firewood . lots of people are just happy if you offer to clean out the woods for them


----------



## Dalmatian90

What a deal...maximum amount of labor for minimum amount of good wood (since you can only cut the tops and not the log)...and for only about $120/cord! 

Just to add to the degree of knuckleheadedness, he's inviting *families* on his property to cut and camp for a fee -- a property that sounds like it's full of storm damaged trees. Probably the most dangerous cutting, plus likely full of snags.

Maybe he needs the $30-50 a pickup load in order to cover the liability insurance for that move


----------



## Oregon_Grown

*$$$$$*

Gueez.. I wish someone would pay me to take it down and haul it away.. my downed tree isnt the problem.. it's the fork of the tree that got left.. it has to come down and given the height and that it has to come down in pieces... I am estimating $$$$ for it to be brought down. Guy is coming tomorrow.


----------



## Steve NW WI

On the plus side, the poster sounds like he's willing to help, and maybe provide equipment. If he's out there with a tractor skidding logs and pulling down snags, I don't see a problem with his price, considering the area and the general scarcity of public land to cut on down there.

Feel free to light me up if you don't agree, I have thick skin!

BTW, I have helped a few people in the woods with my tractor, and I have no problem getting $40/hr for seat time on the tractor.


----------



## MNGuns

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/grd/1434682845.html

Didn't these things go the same way as Lawn Darts..?


----------



## Philbert

MNGuns said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/grd/1434682845.htmlDidn't these things go the same way as Lawn Darts..?




Red Green Lives!
(photo is the item, above, unmounted)


Philbert


----------



## Steve NW WI

MNGuns said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/grd/1434682845.html
> 
> Didn't these things go the same way as Lawn Darts..?



That's a nice El Camino they have running it there, the color is puke ugly, but with a 454 under the hood, who cares?


----------



## gr8scott72

Steve NW WI said:


> That's a nice El Camino they have running it there, the color is puke ugly, but with a 454 under the hood, who cares?



Except that picture is from the 70s and that car has probably rusted away long ago. lol


----------



## Philbert

gr8scott72 said:


> Except that picture is from the 70s and that car has probably rusted away long ago. lol



Anybody else see a problem working almost underneath a running El Camino that is jacked up and filled with 1/2 a face cord of firewood?

Even if you don't get gored like a chariot from a Charlton Heston movie . . . 

Philbert


----------



## John D

Philbert said:


> Anybody else see a problem working almost underneath a running El Camino that is jacked up and filled with 1/2 a face cord of firewood?
> 
> Even if you don't get gored like a chariot from a Charlton Heston movie . . .
> 
> Philbert



I was thinking the same,thing.Also the last thing ID want to do after all the work is unbolt that adapter an put the wheel back on,and mess with the jack,and jack stands.


----------



## Maplekid

This wasn't on craigslist bit it was funny. My dumby neibor blew all of his leaves into a pile on his front lawn and put a free sign on Them. I almost fellover laughing when I saw it.


----------



## Philbert

Maplekid said:


> This wasn't on craigslist bit it was funny. My dumby neibor blew all of his leaves into a pile on his front lawn and put a free sign on Them. I almost fellover laughing when I saw it.



Worked for me.

Several years ago I had an 80 foot (?) spruce taken out of my back yard. City lot with lots of wires, fences, and buildings, so I had a professional take the tree and grind the stump. My son and I raked up the chips from the stump grinder (couple of cubic yards total?) and piled them up in the alley with a 'free sign'.

Within about 10 days they were gone. Even loaned a wheelbarrow to one neighbor so he could cart some over to his house.

We have moved quite a bit of dirt around the neighborhood through the years, as one neighbor or another takes on various projects.

Philbert


----------



## Old Goat

Maplekid said:


> This wasn't on craigslist bit it was funny. My dumby neibor blew all of his leaves into a pile on his front lawn and put a free sign on Them. I almost fellover laughing when I saw it.



I would take them. I wish more people would do the same instead of burning them or hauling them to the landfill. I use them to cover my carrots and prevent them from freezing. The best way to store carrots through the winter is to leave them in the ground. I cover the leaves with a tarp. The rest of the leaves get tilled into the garden and make great organic material. I have yet to get enough leaves to feel like I have enough leaves.

I also would have taken Phibert's chips.

Every summer I post a sign in our small post office wanting any ones extra garden produce, large zucchini and stuff like that. In the late summer, early fall I add corn stocks, bean and pea vines, tomato vines, etc. to the sign. I have cut my feed bill for the livestock by quite a bit by doing this. Anything that even the goats and chickens won't eat ends up in the compost pile. It all eventually ends up in the compost pile, some of it just takes a different route to get there.


----------



## nrguenth

*Here we go again...*

http://madison.craigslist.org/grd/1438051491.html


----------



## Dalmatian90

> Would like to "clean out the woods" of dead and downed trees. You cut and load. $50.00 a pickup load (normal size pickup).



$50 isn't that bad for a pickup load. Wonder what her reaction would be if you asked to be paid up front


----------



## kevin j

I guess it never hurts to troll...... 200t, 361, 441,044, 066, 088 any old thing you have laying around cheap.




http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/wan/1435741434.html

I want to buy a stihl chainsaw and cant afford new. Can ne1 help me? (minneapolis downtown)

Looking to buy a nice stihl chainsaw to help my dad cut firewood with. We have been looking at 2 models. Smaller one like a 192t or ms200t. These are perfect for clearing our 4wheeler trails through the woods. They fit right on the rack. But they are expensive. So if you have a similar model or even an older 009l or 011av or anything like that we would be interested in that too. 
We also need a mid sized saw for general cutting. Something with an 18" or 20" or 22" bar on it. Like a ms361 or ms441 or 044 or 044mag. My dad wants an ms290 farm boss or even possibly an older 029 farm boss. Again.. these saws are expensive and we are looking for a decent comparable saw at a nice price. 

There is a possiblity of us looking into purchasing a larger saw as well. We have a farm up north with some huge old oaks that need to come down. So we would need an 066 or an ms660 mag or an 066 mag. I think an 088 or ms880 mag would maby be a bit big but if the price was right we would consider that too. 

My dad is a stubborn old timer and will only buy Stihl saws. He says, "the rest are all junk" We are limited on funds but would love it if anyone had a deal for us. Then the old man will stay warm this winter as he burns wood for heat. 

Thank you. Just email in response to this ad or email [email protected]


----------



## coog

Just sad.People used to be too proud to beg.A lot of us have an 066 lying around, unused. I say let the old fart die for raising such a POS son.

Oh, and even "farms up North" in MN are worth hundreds of thousands of dollars.I know, because I couldn't afford one when I lived there.


----------



## Dalmatian90

> Oh, and even "farms up North" in MN are worth hundreds of thousands of dollars.I know, because I couldn't afford one when I lived there



Oh, the farm doesn't bother me.

It's that they're begging for a cheap saw _for their ATV trails._


----------



## coog

You are correct.Wrong on so many levels. I actually sent the guy an e-mail telling him what I thought.Hate to have the old SOB using a poulan to keep him from scratching his Range Rover on the trails.


----------



## snofrog

I find it funny they are just now cutting this years wood


----------



## coog

Too funny.Guy replied to my e-mail, so I Googled his name:

http://www.listown.com/writing-editing-translation/mp/200909/115987.htm

Does any of this square with the nice little Grandpa story?


----------



## Philbert

coog said:


> Too funny.Guy replied to my e-mail, so I Googled his name:http://www.listown.com/writing-editing-translation/mp/200909/115987.htm Does any of this square with the nice little Grandpa story?



Nice detective work.

Philbert


----------



## Art Vandelay

coog said:


> Too funny.Guy replied to my e-mail, so I Googled his name:
> 
> http://www.listown.com/writing-editing-translation/mp/200909/115987.htm
> 
> Does any of this square with the nice little Grandpa story?



Busted. Nice work Coog. You would have made a heck of a Pinkerton back in the day.


----------



## coog

This guy has a history on Craigs.There was a posting this Summer from a guy who was thinking of selling his Stihl, so he met our boy.The offer was ridiculously low, so he told him 'no thanks'.That's when our boy threatened him.I'll bet I can find an ebay handle for him.


----------



## Nonprophet

What a scumbag!!! People like him really chap my hide....hopefully, he get's his karma right back on him times 3........poor little grandpa needs a cheap saw......what a jerk!!!

Maybe we should start calling him and send him on some wild goose chases to give out estimates to non-existent customers...........

NP


----------



## coog

Got this old orange and white saw sitting in the garage, 088 it says on the lid.You probably aren't interested, being that I'm 500 miles away, but you can have it for yore poor ole pa if you want to take the drive.


----------



## Philbert

Maybe we should fix him up with this chick?

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=110095&highlight=ebay

Philbert


----------



## Dalmatian90

LOL...wow Coog, nice follow-up 

I was figguring him to be a teenager immature even for his age whose dad wouldn't buy him saws, but who liked to read catalogs and sites like this to know different model numbers to ask for!


----------



## Iska3

coog said:


> Too funny.Guy replied to my e-mail, so I Googled his name:
> 
> http://www.listown.com/writing-editing-translation/mp/200909/115987.htm
> 
> Does any of this square with the nice little Grandpa story?



They pulled his posting from CL. I was going to post a reply and link the above link with his posting and show people what a real :censored: Azz this guy is. 

We have a guy in our area posting that he is buying hay for $2.00 per bale and on another posting he is selling the same hay for $4.00 in another posting. Takes all kinds.. 


http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/grd/1438067027.html

Good job in finding him hope he finds a real good saw.... 
_____________________________
Thanks for the info.. Another John


----------



## coog

He sent me an email asking if I were the "King of Craigslist".So I sent him his own website link. Here is his response:

_Hey person who apparently has nothing to do and no name (coog). I have lost my taste for you. I can only assume the link you sent me is for some illicit web site since my browser wont allow it to open. I'm not into ####o crazy people. I'm using craigslist to advertise and purchase things I want and use for personal reasons and nothing more. You need help. I know you dont understand that, but you really need to stop prying into peoples lifes. I'm sorry that you are mad at the world and have apparently decided to make me todays target. Can you sit and think about a way that you can be productive? Try it. I am not a psychiatrist so I cannot help you. Nobody on craigslist needs some weirdo to email them profanity and #### pages. I don't know why you can't help yourself. I don't have the answers. I don't know you. I don't want to hear from you any more. 

I'm saving all these emails on my laptop and reporting all of this to my local authorities and they can handle it from here.

We are done now. Find help elswhere._

Who will help me?


----------



## Philbert

coog said:


> Who will help me?



Can't help you, but will rep you as soon as I get out of my holding pattern!

Philbert


----------



## Art Vandelay

coog said:


> He sent me an email asking if I were the "King of Craigslist".So I sent him his own website link. Here is his response:
> 
> _Hey person who apparently has nothing to do and no name (coog). I have lost my taste for you. I can only assume the link you sent me is for some illicit web site since my browser wont allow it to open. I'm not into ####o crazy people. I'm using craigslist to advertise and purchase things I want and use for personal reasons and nothing more. You need help. I know you dont understand that, but you really need to stop prying into peoples lifes. I'm sorry that you are mad at the world and have apparently decided to make me todays target. Can you sit and think about a way that you can be productive? Try it. I am not a psychiatrist so I cannot help you. Nobody on craigslist needs some weirdo to email them profanity and #### pages. I don't know why you can't help yourself. I don't have the answers. I don't know you. I don't want to hear from you any more.
> 
> I'm saving all these emails on my laptop and reporting all of this to my local authorities and they can handle it from here.
> 
> We are done now. Find help elswhere._
> 
> Who will help me?



That would be hilarious. The guy thinks you are sending him an illicit web site and he is contacting the authorities. The authorities open the web site and it is his own. I guess the courts are lenient to those who turn themselves in.


----------



## coog

I'm done with him.I suppose there could be two guys with that rather distinctive name living in the same city, but I doubt it.


----------



## kevin j

Qthis old orange and white saw sitting in the garage, 088 it says on the lid.You probably aren't interested, being that I'm 500 miles away, but you can have it for yore poor ole pa if you want to take the drive. Q



I'm really sorry you made the 500 mile drive and all, but I just gave it away not 15 minutes before you got here.......


----------



## Dalmatian90

> I'm saving all these emails on my laptop and reporting all of this to my local authorities and they can handle it from here.



That's always a sure sign of mental stability.

:monkey:


----------



## Jkebxjunke

bet they are 'popular' with their local law enforcement officers


----------



## jackpsavage

*Hummm...*






Laugh, but I had one. I got it from a guy who owed me money for some saw bolts I sold him. It worked great in the winter. But I never put it on a wheel. I bolted it to a twin Wisconsin on an old snowmobile trailer and ran it at just idle. I also put a 3/4" steel plate with back braces on the trailer with a hole in it for the "splitter" screw to go through so the wood wouldn't smash the engine when it was "screwed" in. After mashing a finger or two, I added a 1" bolt double nutted so 10 inches stuck out for the block to wedge against. It didn't work for crap in the warm weather but when the wood was frozen it popped it real slick. Ash and Elm would make it snort but the governor kept up. I did snub it on an Elm crotch but that was my fault because I fed it the wrong way. That was a project to get it off because it screwed up tight to my plate. I had to saw it off. I sold the whole rig at hunting season to a flat-lander from Milwaukee for $600 and never heard from him again so either he was happy with it or killed himself with it.


----------



## Iska3

*Free fire wood for liscened pro (cottage grove)*

I thought I seen everything until I read this one. 13 trees that need to be taken down in pieces and you get to keep the wood. Also need proof of insurance. _I just cant afford 500-800 a tree. If I cant find someone to do or help with this work I will just tackle it next year._

Talk about a real insult to the profession. This person needs a reality check.. Hope they have a few weeks vacation time next summer because they will need it. 

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/zip/1441698374.html

Date: 2009-10-28, 2:26PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hey all... I have 13 trees that are all fairly large. These cant fall straigh and will need to be taken down in pieces.(with climbers?) All the wood is yours for the taking and I will help you haul it or do whatever is necessary. All that I ask is that you can show proof that you are insured in your work. If need be, I know times are hard and would be willing to pay a little bit for this work and still let you keep the wood, however I just cant afford 500-800 a tree. If I cant find someone to do or help with this work I will just tackle it next year. 
Thanks 
651-428-2667 


•Location: cottage grove 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1441698374


----------



## coog

Maybe Monte and his dad can help this guy out...


----------



## Iska3

coog said:


> Maybe Monte and his dad can help this guy out...



I don't think so. I did a follow up on him and they pulled his posting so he posted another one the next day. I sent him a email telling him how my saw is collecting dust and I'd make him a deal for his poor dad - but no reply yet. 

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/wan/1439752313.html

My guess is this person has 13 trees that are tagged to be removed and he put it off as long as he could. Like I'd want to take down 13 trees for the wood at this time of the year. This might be Monte's relations and that's why they need a saw.. Or they guy thinks he has "Money trees"


----------



## coog

Let us know what happens.Say what you will about the guy, he's not shy.If I were busted like that I'd lay low.


----------



## Philbert

jackpsavage said:


> Laugh, but I had one.



Jkebxjunke posted a video of something similar in post #12262 in the "if you post pics of naked people here(or anywhere else), youll be banned" thread - in the Off the Topic Forum.

Looks even dangerous to see it running. Grabs part of your sleeve, and . . . 

Philbert


----------



## Jkebxjunke

Philbert said:


> Jkebxjunke posted a video of something similar in post #12262 in the "if you post pics of naked people here(or anywhere else), youll be banned" thread - in the Off the Topic Forum.
> 
> Looks even dangerous to see it running. Grabs part of your sleeve, and . . .
> 
> Philbert



there is a vid of one even more dangerous looking with aguy operating one with one arm... Ill see if I can find it


----------



## Jkebxjunke

the pointy end is a bit close to some sensitive body parts......hate to have them 'split'


----------



## coog

Nice to see they have hearing protection.Wow.


----------



## Jkebxjunke

*a few more*


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Jkebxjunke said:


> the pointy end is a bit close to some sensitive body parts......hate to have them 'split'




:jawdrop:

Talk about TweedleDUMB and Tweedledee!


----------



## Philbert

Jkebxjunke said:


> (3 videos)



Nothing that could go wrong there . . . . 

Well, probably need to move this sub-thread off of the "Craig's List" thread and onto another. Heck, it deserves a thread of its own. Maybe the "_And they were still alive at the time the video was shot_" thread?

Philbert


----------



## coog

I like the Canadian model, but then, I like to live on the edge.Something about that tractor name - Cockshutt- gives me a nervous feeling.


----------



## beavis331

Wow! Clarence and his splitter really made me cringe. And it went downhill from there.


----------



## rusty shackel

WOW,
i will stick to my slow didler splitter.
been working around a farm all my life and never , never ever thought of using
a the old 24t for a splitter ,
wonder how soon they will call one of them stumpy ??

rusty


----------



## Jkebxjunke

I have made a thread for this.. called "Possible Darwin Award contraptions" 
and can be found here http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=1798726&posted=1#post1798726


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

*Hmmm. I guess this one has me stumped. Er, has THEM stumped!*

Well, you have to give them credit for chutzpah!




> 4 Unearthed Tree Stumps--Great for Firewood, Furniture, Artwork, etc. (Alexandria)
> Date: 2009-10-30, 9:59AM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected]
> 
> 
> Four unearthed tree stumps about 3 feet in diameter were dumped on my condo's property in the middle of the night and we would like them removed. You can have them for free if you can come and pick them up. They would be great for firewood, an art or furniture project, or for whatever else you can use tree stumps for. I don't know what kind of trees they came from, but I can send pictures if you like.
> 
> Please respond by email or call: xxx-xxx-xxxx.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> * Location: Alexandria
> * it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



Hmmm. No services or other commercial interests. Would it be okay to contact them with a reality check?


----------



## Art Vandelay

Anyone interested in a Echo for 22,000 dollars. If so I will gladly pick it up and ship it for you. It blows me away how may people make typo's on their price on Craigslist.

Echo Chain Saw CS-400 - $22000 (Bridgeton)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2009-10-31, 12:31PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


New In Box (Sealed) Echo Chain Saw CS-400 18" Bar, 40.2cc, Commercial Grade Power Boost Vortex Engine, Adjustable Automatic Oiler,Dual Post Brake Handle,1-30" Starting System,Rear Access Automotive Style Filter Grouped Controls, Over 320.00 In Store Not A Remand This Brand New Call Matt At 314 458-8972 9am-7pm 


Location: Bridgeton 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1445752238


----------



## coog

coog said:


> Too funny.Guy replied to my e-mail, so I Googled his name:
> 
> http://www.listown.com/writing-editing-translation/mp/200909/115987.htm
> 
> Does any of this square with the nice little Grandpa story?



Looks like our boy is trying a new tactic...The half-truth! Check out the phone number.

WTB.. Stihl chainsaws. Almost all types for my personal collection. (burnsville)
Date: 2009-10-24, 11:17AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Hello craigslist users!

I'm buying certain stihl chainsaws for my personal use and collection. Running condition preferred.. However, I would consider non running models as well.

I am available just about anytime to take a look at what you have for sale.

Please contact me 612 281 1440.

Thank you.

OH.. this is not a commercial business. I am 1 guy who simply loves to buy, fix, repair, and COLLECT stihl chainsaws.

I don't advertise or look for ways to resell them. I either use them personally or let my friends and family use them. I have given many to my family. So Please stop flagging my listings.



* Location: burnsville
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/wan/1435720727.html


----------



## Iska3

coog said:


> Looks like our boy is trying a new tactic...The half-truth! Check out the phone number.
> 
> WTB.. Stihl chainsaws. Almost all types for my personal collection. (burnsville)
> Date: 2009-10-24, 11:17AM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> Hello craigslist users!
> 
> I'm buying certain stihl chainsaws for my personal use and collection. Running condition preferred.. However, I would consider non running models as well.
> 
> I am available just about anytime to take a look at what you have for sale.
> 
> Please contact me 612 281 1440.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> OH.. this is not a commercial business. I am 1 guy who simply loves to buy, fix, repair, and COLLECT stihl chainsaws.
> 
> I don't advertise or look for ways to resell them. I either use them personally or let my friends and family use them. I have given many to my family. So Please stop flagging my listings.
> 
> * Location: burnsville
> ]



this guy never did call me about his other posting(s) and my saw. The guy has no scruples. 

We looked up his tele on Google. He also does stump grinding. It's cheap azz people like this that give the rest a bad name. 

THE CHEAPEST TREE REMOVAL TRIMMING CUTTING IN TOWN! Call today for free quotes..612-281-1440. or respond to this ad. ... Call today 612-281-1440!! Free on site quotes!!! Call now! ...


----------



## Philbert

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/wan/1435720727.html



Iska3 said:


> this guy never did call me about his other posting(s) and my saw. The guy has no scruples.
> 
> We looked up his tele on Google. He also does stump grinding. It's cheap azz people like this that give the rest a bad name.
> 
> THE CHEAPEST TREE REMOVAL TRIMMING CUTTING IN TOWN! Call today for free quotes..612-281-1440. or respond to this ad. ... Call today 612-281-1440!! Free on site quotes!!! Call now! ...


----------



## coog

And, still, he questions why he keeps getting flagged.


----------



## Iska3

coog said:


> And, still, he questions why he keeps getting flagged.



He might get the hint when he reads this.



http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/wan/1446127660.html


----------



## Art Vandelay

Mahner tree service is the name of his company. Post a DO NOT PATRONIZE Mahner tree service add on Craigslist, that will get him going.


----------



## coog

Iska3 said:


> He might get the hint when he reads this.
> 
> 
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/wan/1446127660.html



Careful.The coppers will be at your door any minute!


----------



## donatello

Another Craigslist gem... 
She could be saving meeeee HUNDREDS of dollars..... Cuz, my time,equipment, fuel,oil ain't worth crap..... 

Free Fire Wood for winter (East Hartford)
Date: 2009-10-31, 8:19PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Hello,

I have a tree in front of my house that is ready to be cut down. You cut it, and the wood is yours free. You will be saving hundreds of dollars. I did not realize how expensive fire wood is. Call me if you are interested.

Thanks,

Ivette.
(860) 751-8423.


----------



## Iska3

*Bring em on..*



coog said:


> Careful.The coppers will be at your door any minute!



I'm 64 years old and worked hard for everything I own. I never got a free ride in life and never expected one. I was taught to respect my fellow man and I treat people that same way I would like to be treated. If that ********** want to turn me in then so be it. I hope he turns me in to CL for slander. People like that have no respect for others nor do they respect themselves. When he sent you that nasty gram, it proves he is no man. He is lower then Loon S_it


----------



## coog

Iska3 said:


> I'm 64 years old and worked hard for everything I own. I never got a free ride in life and never expected one. I was taught to respect my fellow man and I treat people that same way I would like to be treated. If that ********** want to turn me in then so be it. I hope he turns me in to CL for slander. People like that have no respect for others nor do they respect themselves. When he sent you that nasty gram, it proves he is no man. He is lower then Loon S_it



God bless you,Iska.I'm with you.We have information at our fingertips, yet many have no wisdom or, courage.We need to lead.


----------



## Jkebxjunke

donatello said:


> Another Craigslist gem...
> She could be saving meeeee HUNDREDS of dollars..... Cuz, my time,equipment, fuel,oil ain't worth crap.....
> 
> Free Fire Wood for winter (East Hartford)
> Date: 2009-10-31, 8:19PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have a tree in front of my house that is ready to be cut down. You cut it, and the wood is yours free. You will be saving hundreds of dollars. I did not realize how expensive fire wood is. Call me if you are interested.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ivette.
> (860) 751-8423.



probably leans toward the house with wires running through it.. and full of metal in the trunk....


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

Iska3 said:


> I'm 64 years old and worked hard for everything I own. I never got a free ride in life and never expected one. I was taught to respect my fellow man and I treat people that same way I would like to be treated. If that ********** want to turn me in then so be it. I hope he turns me in to CL for slander. People like that have no respect for others nor do they respect themselves. When he sent you that nasty gram, it proves he is no man. He is lower then Loon S_it



Amen, Brother. 

Can I get an Amen? 

AMEN!

:yourock:

Ok. not to be too nitpicky but he would be turning you in for libel - false & malicious publication printed (posted on craigslist) for the purpose of defaming a person...

But there isn't anything that you've done that isn't true so, in a sense, the d-bag is defaming himself. Neat, huh?

PS. I'm not a lawyer just got the definition from here:

http://tinyurl.com/ydjbmoa


----------



## Philbert

Iska3 said:


> He might get the hint when he reads this.
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/wan/1446127660.html



_(just posting the content from this link in case it gets pulled off of CL - Philbert)_

Re: WTB.. Stihl chainsaws. Almost all types for my personal collection

Date: 2009-10-31, 5:26PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

It's people like you who give the posters on Craigslist a bad name. You wrote in your posting below "I am 1 guy who simply loves to buy, fix, repair, and COLLECT stihl chainsaws." 

How dumb can you be? You also posted your telephone number. Did you forget that you also have a tree service. And! You buy and sell chainsaws. If any doubt, look up the number on Google. 

First posted this listing. 

THE CHEAPEST TREE REMOVAL TRIMMING CUTTING IN TOWN! Call today for free quotes..612-281-1440. or respond to this ad. ... Call today 612-281-1440!! Free on site quotes!!! Call now! ... 
minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/biz/1395337461.html 

Now read your other posting below. At least change your telephone number. 

Hello craigslist users! 

I'm buying certain stihl chainsaws for my personal use and collection. Running condition preferred.. However, I would consider non running models as well. 

I am available just about anytime to take a look at what you have for sale. 

Please contact me 612 281 1440. 

Thank you. 

OH.. this is not a commercial business. I am 1 guy who simply loves to buy, fix, repair, and COLLECT stihl chainsaws. 

I don't advertise or look for ways to resell them. I either use them personally or let my friends and family use them. I have given many to my family. So Please stop flagging my listings. 

Key Words: chainsaw. Tree Trimming. Trimming Cutting in Town. Tree Removal. Burnsville. Scams. A Fool who lives in Burnsville. Stihl Chainsaw.


----------



## coog

Iska's post is still up at 8:00 a.m Monday.Our boy must be asleep at the switch.This could seriously cut into his, ahem, "business".


----------



## Iska3

WetBehindtheEar said:


> not to be too nitpicky but he would be turning you in for libel - false & malicious publication printed (posted on craigslist) for the purpose of defaming a person...
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/ydjbmoa



When I think of some elderly lady whose husband was in the tree service for many years and died so now she is going to give this fool her saws for his collection (in memory of her husband) It makes me sick. Finding a good deal is one thing but this guy is a vulture. 

I hope he tries something. I would take it to a jury trial and bring copies of his past postings. They were all scams.

Nuff said.. Time to get back on the topic.


----------



## Dalmatian90

You're insulting vultures.

They just take away carrion -- stuff that's already dead.

This yack off is actively trying to deceive people.


----------



## Mntn Man

http://omaha.craigslist.org/grd/1449690728.html

"I have about a quarter of a mile of hedge trees near Plattsmouth . Can be used for fence posts or for burning. Please contact me if interested. 
Robert 
402-298-8155 
Please note: 
Price is negotiable....craigslist wouldn't let me leave the Price box blank"

Sounds like it could be good if he isn't trying to get rich. A little too far for me to go.


----------



## rarefish383

I'm new to the site and only read a few pages, this cracks me up. When Dad retired back in 86, I let the business go. These are all the same old stories. When I was younger large oaks in the area would go 4' in dia and maybe 100' to 110'. A couple times a year people would call and want to know how much we would give them to take the tree down, over the house! He'd say some thing like, "Well, with out seeing it, I'd say at least $1000." You could just feel the smile on their face. Then he'd add, "But you'll have to pay in Cash." CLICK. I'll leave wood by the street with a free sign on it, and I understand every one doesn't have the source of wood that I do. I only keep straight easy to split oak and give every thing else away. Well, I do keep Locust and Fruit woods, too. But, I wouldn't PAY to cut any thing down. If a friend, or friend of a friend, told me they had a seasoned on the stump, dead oak, on a wooded lot where I didn't have to clean any thing up, just make it safe, I might do it. There's just some thing about the idea of having to PAY to do HARD work that evades me, Joe.


----------



## beerman6

email this posting to a friend flint craigslist > for sale / wanted > free stuff 
please flag with care: 


miscategorized


prohibited


spam/overpost


best of craigslist

Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
Free Lumber/Firewood. Large Maple and Large Pine need to be removed. (Flint)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2009-11-03, 5:55PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I have 2 large trees that I need removed. If you remove them the lumber/firewood is yours. One is a VERY large maple tree that has no knots in the wood at all until about 30-40 feet up the tree I would say. Both trees would probably need equipment to be removed as they're both very large. Both are hanging over the house and I will only allow someone to cut them down if they do it right as I don't want to risk any damage to my house or power lines. I maybe willing to pay a small fee, but not too much. Thanks 


Location: Flint 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1450219385


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Copyright © 2009 craigslist, inc. terms of use privacy policy feedback forum


----------



## Iska3

*I may be willing to pay a small fee, but not too much*



beerman6 said:


> email this posting to a friend flint craigslist > for sale / wanted > free stuff
> I have 2 large trees that I need removed. If you remove them the lumber/firewood is yours. One is a VERY large maple tree that has no knots in the wood at all until about 30-40 feet up the tree I would say. Both trees would probably need equipment to be removed as they're both very large. Both are hanging over the house and I will only allow someone to cut them down if they do it right as I don't want to risk any damage to my house or power lines. I maybe willing to pay a small fee, but not too much. Thanks



Both trees would *probably need equipment to be removed *as they're *both very large.* *Both are hanging over the house *and I will only allow someone to cut them down if they do it right as *I don't want to risk any damage to my house or power lines. *
I maybe *willing to pay a small fee, but not too much*. Thanks 

The right way to do "It" is hire the professional. If you pay peanuts; You get monkeys.


----------



## Iska3

*More Free Firewood*

Looking for someone with experience, probable need to top out the tree and then cable it down. If you are willing to bring it down the wood is yours... 




FREE OAK FIREWOOD (Rosemount)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2009-11-04, 8:43AM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Do you have a firewood business? Do you heat your home with wood? Are you experienced at felling large oak trees? I have two large oaks that need to go, one is white, and one is red. Both are big and need to be felled. Looking for someone with experience, probable need to top out the tree and then cable it down. If you are willing to bring it down the wood is yours... guessing at least a couple of cords... 


•Location: Rosemount 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1450881207


----------



## coog

Dalmatian90 said:


> You're insulting vultures.
> 
> They just take away carrion -- stuff that's already dead.
> 
> This yack off is actively trying to deceive people.



He's back, this time with a new phone number. I love the way he ignores all of the listings from people who actually want to SELL their saws.I encourage one and all to contact our boy regarding the treasure you'd like to give away.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/wan/1460272783.html


----------



## kevin j

Seems like a totally different one, probably legitimate.
Rather than compete with a bunch of buyers he is looking for someone who wasn't thinking of selling or doesn't want to do the effort of an ad. whole different target audience. I've had good results doing that withmotorcycles. 

or, he may be aiming at the saw 'finder' who will come up with the model you want but doesn't have to run a sell ad that may attract public attention. those are scum bags.


----------



## coog

_Seems like a totally different one, probably legitimate._

Nope,same guy.Google the phone #.Funny, he suddenly thinks Husqvarnas are worthy of getting cheaply.


----------



## iamryan

Here's some free firewood for you guys:

http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/zip/1458033292.html


----------



## Iska3

coog said:


> _Seems like a totally different one, probably legitimate._
> 
> 
> 
> Nope,same guy.Google the phone #.Funny, he suddenly thinks Husqvarnas are worthy of getting cheaply.



This guy is as dumb as a fox... 


I need a chainsaw! Nov 11, 2009 ... Call me... Ryan 1-651- 366- 8877. Location: burnsville; it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests ...

minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/wan/1462088241.html - Similar
Mahner Tree Services, Tree Removal, Tree Trimming, Brush Removal CALL RYAN WITH MAHNER TREE SERVICES 651-366-8877. Location: twin cities; it's ok to contact this poster if you are a potential employer or other principal ...
minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/res/1392733885.html


----------



## MNGuns

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/grd/1463473014.html

All the cured oak firewood you can load on your 1/2 ton pick up - $250 (Becker Mn)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2009-11-12, 6:31PM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Nice cured oak firewood. All you can load on your 1/2 ton pick up for 250 dollars. Aprox 16 inch cuts. You load and you split it. No side racks please. 


Location: Becker Mn 



 

:monkey:


----------



## Iska3

*Looks like some good size trees*

I would like to know what his quote was to have them removed. 

And he wants half of the wood.. After it's cut and stacked. Hope he has a good splitter..

------------------------------------------------------------------ 



wanted someone to help me cut down trees for half the wood (Hopkins)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2009-11-09, 2:09PM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I have trees that need to come down for firewood and I am looking for someone to help me cut down trees and trim trees and I will give 
half the firewood as payment, there are large trees and plenty of wood for both of us! 


•Location: Hopkins 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1458406782


----------



## chucker

*gold!!!*

yes sir!! ive always heard "GOLD" heats your home better then wood... what an idiot ??


----------



## Iska3

MNGuns said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/grd/1463473014.html
> 
> All the cured oak firewood you can load on your 1/2 ton pick up - $250 (Becker Mn)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2009-11-12, 6:31PM CST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Nice cured oak firewood. All you can load on your 1/2 ton pick up for 250 dollars. Aprox 16 inch cuts. You load and you split it. No side racks please.
> 
> 
> Location: Becker Mn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :monkey:



Even if you stacked the wood on ends, it's only 2/3 cord. It's Oak.. Not Split. How cured could it be..


----------



## Philbert

Iska3 said:


> I have trees that need to come down for firewood and I am looking for someone to help me cut down trees and trim trees and I will give half the firewood as payment, there are large trees and plenty of wood for both of us!



http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/wan/1458406782.html


----------



## iskiatomic

This is a good one:

RE: FREE FIREWOOD ADS!!! (The Burg)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2009-11-05, 9:56PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I guess it is up to me this year to clear up the "what is firewood" mystery. I will first tell you what firewood, or fire wood, is NOT. If you have a log that is ten feet long and twenty four inches in diameter, that is NOT firewood. No sir, you have got yourself a big damn log there. Now, if you were to cut that 1,000 lb log into lengths of say sixteen to twenty inches, and then split those pices into maybe eight or ten equal smaller pieces, then my friend you have firewood. Maybe. If that log was nineteen years old and laying on the ground all this time, and got all nasty wet and #### full of bugs, then you got a nasty, buggy pile of refuse. NOT firewood. Also, if that log is pine, or some other sappy wood, you still got no firewood. But, on the upside, you will now stick to everything you touch for a little while. That seems easy enough. Now, if you have some dang nice red oak in some nice twenty or thirty foot lengths, you got the MAKINGS for some top notch firewood. BUT, if those lengths are VERTICAL and you run the risk of that "firewood" landing on your house, you still ain't got no firewood! You do however have the makings of an inevitable and certainly nasty and unprofitable lawsuit/insurance claim. If that "firewood" falls on your neighbors house, you are truly f#cked! Also, if that free firewood is in a great big pile of root balls and dirt and sand and monkey ####, you, as you have surely guessed, STILL have no firewood. You are looking to have your yard cleaned up in exchange for some old, piled up debris that has been there since they cleared the land for your house. Why not just say that? In your ad just say, "free wood if you will just clean up my nasty yard. The neighbors are getting pissed". Simply put, firewood is wood that is READY, or damn near ready to be put into a fireplace or woodstove. If it is free, then folks expect to have to cut it up some (PLEASE NOTICE THAT I DID NOT SAY CUT IT DOWN) and more often than not, expect to split it. They do not expect to have to miss your house with it on the way down!!! Look, while the sentiment is awful sweet, and awful nice, you don't save anyone a dime if they go through ten saw chains procuring their "free wood". Just say it like it is. Most folks would rather read a well worded, and well thought out, free yard clean up scam ad, than to have to click on the next ad after feeling like an ass for even hoping for the GENUINE kindness that is really out there. Lots of love, Jim 


•Location: The Burg 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1453208214


----------



## beerman6

nice...


----------



## Philbert

*If You Are Going To Post In This Thread . . .*

We have to post this reminder periodically. A bit of 'Craigslist Laughs' etiquette:

If You Are Going To Post In This Thread _*PLEASE*_ do a couple of things to help out the folks you want to read it:

1) Post the _*actual address*_ of the CL ad, _NOT_ just the *'reply to' address*.

For example, 


> Date: 2009-11-12, 6:31PM CST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]


only lets me reply to the CL poster via e-mail, which I am assuming that you are _not_ suggesting, since they are mostly dumb or outrageous ads, right?



> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.html



lets me pull up and enjoy the actual CL ad in all its glory.

2) If it is a really good ad with photos, etc., and you want it to be enjoyed for a while, copy and paste the whole CL ad and photos in your AS post. 
--- a) This lets us enjoy it without searching for it.
--- b) Since CL posts get pulled fairly quickly, lets us enjoy it for a longer period of time.

_Thank you._

Philbert


----------



## osujake

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/zip/1448988616.html
20+ feet long. Will need chainsaw apx 30in or larger. Would make great firewood. Several people have told us it may be black oak. Call for questions and address 937-xxx-xxxx. 

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/zip/1466135120.html
Fell during windstorm last year

It looks half rotten to me!

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/grd/1466682546.html
Free Firewood - but you must cut down the trees. I have two trees in my back yard. One stays but needs trimmed and the other one can be cut down. In my front yard I have two trees, one can go but the other stays. If interested reply back to: @hotmail.com


----------



## coog

Iska3 said:


> This guy is as dumb as a fox...
> 
> 
> I need a chainsaw! Nov 11, 2009 ... Call me... Ryan 1-651- 366- 8877. Location: burnsville; it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests ...
> 
> minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/wan/1462088241.html - Similar
> Mahner Tree Services, Tree Removal, Tree Trimming, Brush Removal CALL RYAN WITH MAHNER TREE SERVICES 651-366-8877. Location: twin cities; it's ok to contact this poster if you are a potential employer or other principal ...
> minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/res/1392733885.html



Pathetic.It's not like chainsaws are rare, unless you like the free variety.


----------



## cam76034

Cut Your Own Firewood! - 12 Acres of Trees - FREE (Van Alstyne)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2009-11-17, 9:28AM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


We have 12 acres heavily treed. { Several varieties of Oak, Cedar, Maple, Mesquite, etc}. If you are looking for firewood you are welcome to come out and cut trees - please bring your own tools. 

We only ask that: 
*you work in the area you are assigned and do not move to another area without clearing your area first. 

*you only cut the marked trees If you see a tree you would like that has not been flagged - just ask...we live on-site and are happy to accommodate if we can. 

*you cut level to the ground when possible

*you drag any remaining brush to a designated burn pile 

**25% of each tree that you cut up is stacked (as you go) and left for us*


*There are smaller trees that would not need to be split and then also larger ones that do. You are welcome to split onsite. *

We also have some big big trees that have fallen -(and some ready to fall) if you want to tackle those (This is good seasoned wood!). This helps us by clearing some land and helps others by providing free firewood. 
Send us an email or give us a call (903-482-6237) and we will coordinate a time.  


Thanks much! 


•Location: Van Alstyne 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 1469852118
http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/zip/1469852118.html


----------



## Dalmatian90

The Texas one above doesn't sound like too bad of a deal, as long as the brush pile isn't some long distance away.

I'm trying to figure out what this guy is selling for $100:



> FireWood This weekend only - $100 (Eastern Ct)
> 
> Hello I have seasoned Fire wood cut to 16/18 inch lenghts. Split. I also have Green in Log Lenghts,Chunks " Great for out door stoves and people who split there own." and Split delivered.If you have any wood needs please email me.I also do Tree Work,Plow,Lawns and ,most carpentry. I do light delivery off Loam,Stones,Sand ect. I also have cords for 190.00 seasoned this weekend only.If you have any pricing questions please ask.



Is it a cord? Not a cord? Green? Seasoned? Split or log length?


----------



## kevin j

I know what he meant, but i found 'seasoned this weekend only' funny.


----------



## woodbooga

Free firewood in Peterborough, NH

http://nh.craigslist.org/zip/1467598767.html



> *Free Old Wood no paint or stain (Peterboro)*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2009-11-15, 7:25PM EST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Three old buildings down lots of wood still left,,,free with two hard wood trees for firewood.....to the right person bring a big truck...and take it for free..


----------



## Philbert

looks like a woodbooga's dream!

Philbert


----------



## woodbooga

http://nh.craigslist.org/zip/1455443472.html

Free firewood in Weare (Weare Nh)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2009-11-07, 10:53AM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Someone put a post for Free firewood using my husbands name and number. It is not a real post, and we did not post it!


----------



## Dalmatian90

> Someone put a post for Free firewood using my husbands name and number. It is not a real post, and we did not post it!



ROFLMAO...imagining a neighbor whose annoyed at the "woodboogas" living next door.

If you really wanted to be evil, you would've just posted free wood + an address.


----------



## vwboomer

*huge pile of firewood!*

http://sheboygan.craigslist.org/for/1473690614.html


----------



## omegajim

literally right up the street from me - and it's basically garbage.

But, knowing where it is, somebody might throw $20 their way.


----------



## cjnspecial

Another craigslist crack smoker:

http://batonrouge.craigslist.org/grd/1477206989.html

OAK TREE (Denham Springs, LA)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2009-11-22, 8:00AM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Selling a 50 - 60 foot oak tree that could be worth thousands for fire wood. Estimate a buyer could possibly get 15 to 20 cord of wood from tree. A cord of wood at this time is going for $200 and up at this time. 


Location: Denham Springs, LA 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1477206989


----------



## valekbrothers

cjnspecial said:


> Another craigslist crack smoker:
> 
> http://batonrouge.craigslist.org/grd/1477206989.html
> 
> OAK TREE (Denham Springs, LA)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2009-11-22, 8:00AM CST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Selling a 50 - 60 foot oak tree that could be worth thousands for fire wood. Estimate a buyer could possibly get 15 to 20 cord of wood from tree. A cord of wood at this time is going for $200 and up at this time.
> 
> 
> Location: Denham Springs, LA
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 1477206989






HUH??????? 15-20 cords from 1 tree? 

He must meen that the tree has a 50' radious..............lol


----------



## Dalmatian90

> Firewood cut to size - $50 (Preston)
> 
> fire wood you pick it up 50 dollars a truck load 16inch long all oak



That one made me chuckle...

I guess if Henry Ford can say he'd paint a car any color you like as long as it's black...you can cut firewood to size as long as that size is 16"


----------



## Davej_07

We have a tree trunk... see photo (no branches or shrubry)... Approx 11ft tall. We are not sure what kind of tree it was. Easy access....back right up to it.
Nice clean Firewood at least several cords worth. You cut it down and haul it away. 
What do you have to offer....send an email with your offer. $200 Cash or $250 Trade Value

We need ... a 13 x 15 piece of nuteral colored carpeting, or a 10 x 15 piece of low pile brown carpeting or 180 ft of baseboard trim, or a riding lawn mower (must be in good running condition), or snow blower (must be in good running condition), or ?????? 
If interested email us. 


Location: Sullivan 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1478133679


----------------------------------------------------------------Again.......I never knew there was SO much wood in a trunk like that.......
Dave


Copyright © 2009 craigslist, inc. terms


----------



## Philbert

Davej_07 said:


> We have a tree trunk... see photo



http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/bar/1478133679.html






Philbert


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Here's the email I sent them:



> http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/bar/1478133679.html
> 
> 
> "Nice clean Firewood at least several cords worth."
> 
> 
> Uh, try less than 3/4 cord, if we're REALLY generous. If that thing is 3 feet in diameter, the volume is about 77 cubic feet. (volume of a cylinder is pi*r^2 x height) A cord is 128 cubic feet, so that's 77/128 = .6. Add a skosh for the air space when split, and you've got about 3/4 cord. Again, that's IF that thing is 3 feet in diameter all the way up.
> 
> 
> Then there's the cutting and splitting and hauling. Wood sellers have a hard time making any money when they get the wood for FREE.
> 
> 
> Not worth anybody's time to come pick it up, much less pay for it.





Of course, that thing is NOT 3 feet in diameter, and they probably know that.

:monkey:


----------



## Jkebxjunke

also IF the base is not hallowed out.....


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Hey, I got a very nice answer from them:




> Thanks for the info...........I was going by what the neighbor told me. I will be relisting it as free for the taking.


----------



## gr8scott72

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Hey, I got a very nice answer from them:



Ignorance is bliss huh?


----------



## Streblerm

Reminds me of the fable of the ant and the grasshopper:



> PLEASE HELP, we are in EMERGENCY NEED OF FREE FIRE WOOD FOR WOOD STOVE. Our family only heats by wood stove, and we are out of wood. My son is coming in from out of state for Thanksgiving with a chain saw and a small truck, in hopes of finding WOOD. I have my two adult son's and my husband who will be able to cut and haul away wood, PLEASE, must be free only! My family would be able to cut, collect, and haul away wood on NOVEMBER 27 and 28 ONLY, then the chainsaw, truck and help will be gone. PLEASE if you know where dead trees that need hauled away are, PLEASE CONTACT US. ************************* Thank you so much, and have a blessed Holiday.



And I felt like I was being last minute cutting dead standing in September for this year.


----------



## valekbrothers

Streblerm said:


> Reminds me of the fable of the ant and the grasshopper:
> 
> 
> 
> And I felt like I was being last minute cutting dead standing in September for this year.



She says that they only heat with wood, Yet, they don't have ANY equipment for firewood?


----------



## Steve NW WI

Guess I better head over there and drop off a few. Suppose he will want one fully assembled and running then?

http://eauclaire.craigslist.org/wan/1479146278.html

chainsaw (Barron)
Date: 2009-11-23, 1:37PM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Wanted chainsaw. dont really have any money for one. If you would like to donate me one for free that would be great.

* Location: Barron
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1479146278


----------



## Iska3

Steve NW WI said:


> Guess I better head over there and drop off a few. Suppose he will want one fully assembled and running then?
> 
> http://eauclaire.craigslist.org/wan/1479146278.html
> 
> chainsaw (Barron)
> Date: 2009-11-23, 1:37PM CST
> Reply to: sa[email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> Wanted chainsaw. dont really have any money for one. If you would like to donate me one for free that would be great.
> 
> * Location: Barron
> * it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 1479146278



What!! No Gas and Bar Oil? That's like giving the guy a cake without the frosting.


----------



## Jkebxjunke

probably wants you to run it too


----------



## bigbadbob

http://cariboo.en.craigslist.ca/cto/1466627714.html
http://cariboo.en.craigslist.ca/zip/1466375992.html
Two for fun!!


----------



## Walt41

*Craigs list gems*

I laughed so hard at these posts! I have to include a call I got recently from a neighbor to some vacant land I own. She told me that there was a large oak that was starting to rot and I could have it if I wanted. Upon arrival I discovered the neighbor had "expanded" their lawn about thirty feet and the "free" tree was actually owned by the guy I see in the mirror while shaving.


----------



## Cambium

Walt41 said:


> I laughed so hard at these posts! I have to include a call I got recently from a neighbor to some vacant land I own. She told me that there was a large oak that was starting to rot and I could have it if I wanted. Upon arrival I discovered the neighbor had "expanded" their lawn about thirty feet and the "free" tree was actually owned by the guy I see in the mirror while shaving.



LMAO!! So not only she thought she was giving away a free tree but she's going to be paying for the land she stole. Nice.


----------



## Walt41

*Free tree update*

I thought I should finish the story, I cut the tree and one more larger one and used my tractor to position them on the actual property line. This resulted in the relocation of their garden and fire pit. I am actually thinking of selling this parcel in the spring, figure I'll pass on the headache and taxes(welfare fund) to someone else.


----------



## BayAreaBucker

FREE WOOD - Firewood (campbell)
Date: 2009-12-02, 5:52PM PST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I have some free wood in my back yard. Its real dry stuff and will be good for burning. My awesome landlord put this pile here and said he was going to have it hauled off.. well that was over a year ago! Im tired of looking at it. If you need some stuff to burn come and get it.

Its in my backyard and my dogs are very protective so give me a call and we can set up a time for you to pick through it.

408-449-0814

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j135/Gervin86/####wood.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1492389708


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

*Be afraid! Be very afraid!*

Wow! some of these posts are hilarious, but this one is really alarming!




> *Craftsman 10" Radial Alarm Saw - $85 (Manassas)*
> Date: 2009-12-08, 10:24AM EST
> Reply to: sale-[email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> Radial *Alarm *Saw includes: carbi blade, wooden stand and manual.
> 
> Contact 703.763.xxxx for more information.
> 
> * Location: Manassas




http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/tls/1500446110.html


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Walt41 said:


> I thought I should finish the story, I cut the tree and one more larger one and used my tractor to position them on the actual property line. This resulted in the relocation of their garden and fire pit. I am actually thinking of selling this parcel in the spring, figure I'll pass on the headache and taxes(welfare fund) to someone else.





Were they pleased with your efforts?


----------



## Walt41

I'm sure they are thrilled to see the trees, branches and my artful ruts I left for them to admire for a long, long time!


----------



## Streblerm

*This has got to be the biggest tree in the state!*

Or else somebody is confused about geometric terms.



> Oak Tree 17' diameter (Stow, Ohio)
> 
> Date: 2009-12-09, 1:20PM EST
> 
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> Best offer, you must cut down. This is alot of oak for building with.



http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/mat/1502364658.html


----------



## Jkebxjunke

Streblerm said:


> Or else somebody is confused about geometric terms.
> 
> 
> 
> http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/mat/1502364658.html



wouldn't a 17' oak tree be on some kind of national register? LOL


----------



## Dave

*Chance to go into business/ hurt yourself*

COMPLETE TREE CLIMBING AND CUTTTING SET -UP - $250 (west green../ cov )
Date: 2009-12-10, 6:21AM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Everything needed to start your own tree cutting buisiness except a bucket truck...... the entire set-up comes with one set of tree climbing spikes.... one set of padded waist to toe chaps that will fit a man that stand 5ft -10 - to 6 ft 1 inch or a little more.... a double wrung 4 to 5 inch wide heavy duty climbing / carrying belt ( carries extra rope ,,,, saw,,, and clips on the saftey rope from one side of the tree to the other from around the tree .... two nylon 25- foot yellow tie ropes .... one 20-25 foot aluminum extention pole with added attatchment of a saw and small branch trimming devise attatched to the end of the pole ...... .... Lastly if you choose to add a one year old poulan WILD THING 18-inch chain saw with carrying case ... it is an extra 75 $$$ for a total of 325.00 $$$$$ the saw comes with 2-or 3 chains ...... .......................Reason for selling is getting to old to be climbing and cutting and its time to walk away ....... all the items included are in very good to excellent shape and condition ... if interested please e-mail or call

* Location: west green../ cov
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1503436533

I was going to say something humorous, but how do you top that?


----------



## Steve NW WI

As Achmed would say, "Holy Crap!"

chain saw bar oil - $75 (hudson wi)
Date: 2009-12-11, 9:48AM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

oregon bar oil 3 gallon bottles 75.00

* Location: hudson wi
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

image 1505193859-0


----------



## Philbert

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/mat/1505193859.html



Steve NW WI said:


> As Achmed would say, "Holy Crap!"



Or as George Carlin would have said, "Must be GOOD ___!"

Philbert


----------



## htpd43

Well... It does say premium on the label. 
Or maybe he's takin the whole black gold thing too serious.


----------



## Walt41

Does it come with a saw to use it in?

I want a half dose of whatever they are taking!


----------



## Old Goat

http://westslope.craigslist.org/tls/1504338475.html



> husqvarna chainsaw model 372xp.(my friends and family call it the sawmill). msrp on the saw is about $850.00 new without mods asking $700.00 obo. *71cc but modified to about 90/95cc and weighs only 13lbs dry*. 2008 model and only slightly used. 20 inch bar with pro chisel chain, no safety links on it at all. also comes with a 16 inch bar for even more speed and power but no chain for the 16" bar. the picture on my ad is a picture from the net,i didn't have time to take pics of the actual saw but i will for serious inquires.



Someone please let me know how I can turn my 371XP into a 95cc saw


----------



## Walt41

Old Goat said:


> http://westslope.craigslist.org/tls/1504338475.html
> 
> 
> 
> Someone please let me know how I can turn my 371XP into a 95cc saw



Mabye there are saw magicians on CL that do that?


----------



## jcappe

Thought this was a good one! 


FREE SNOW (Hiawatha)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2009-12-16, 2:06PM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I have a driveway full of snow that is free to anyone who will haul it away. It makes great snowballs, forts for the kids, or even snow ice cream if you really want to try that. 


Location: Hiawatha 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1513123514


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Copyright © 2009 craigslist, inc. terms of use privacy policy feedback forum


----------



## JEA

*Free Tree Update from Walt 41*

Walt 41,

I know this isn't a CL laugh, but I want to respond to Walt 41's post:

Good to hear that you reclaimed your land that the neighbor tried to expand their lawn into and made it very apparent to them that they are not welcome. We have unfortunately learned (the stressful and expensive way) that one can never be too direct with one's neighbors when it comes to property boundaries. Our family just had a go-around with a new neighbor that tried to steal about 1/3 of an acre of our farm through the legal process of adverse possession. It cost us about $5 grand in legal fees to get sworn affadavits etc. from the previous neighbors to put an end to it. We let the previous neighbor maintain the 1/3 acre that borders their lawn with our permission, but of course no written documentation of that permission was ever given as we had a good relationship with them. So, when the new guy moved in, he tried to claim our property after he had a survey done. So, a word of warning to all Arborist Site Members and property owners in regards to knowing about the adverse possession laws in your state. People can legally take your land if they "maintain" the property and you allow them do so without giving them specific permission to do so (or allow them to do so by never saying anything to them). If you ever give someone permission to maintain a part of your property (lawn, driveway, fence, etc.) make sure you have a written document that says so and that each of you sign.


----------



## KsWoodsMan

*Santa 'for rent'*

This one struck me as funny and just had to share it. http://wichita.craigslist.org/crs/1506165617.html

Here's the ad for when it expires.
___________________________________________________________

*Almost Sober Santa Available (Wichita)*
Date: 2009-12-11, 7:23PM CST
Reply to: see below 

It's been over 3 days, and I haven't felt like I want to chug a fifth of Jack. Enough said. I'm charming, fun to be around, blump, and love kids. I mean it. I love them. There're almost like little people. I mean if you see them smile and laugh and giggle and stuff, you might think they were just like us or somethin. I got a Red Suit (not fully Santa) but I did put a white piece of tape down the front, mostly to cover the tear, but also to give it that cotten effect. I got a black belt, boots, and even some glasses. I can 'ho' with the best of 'em, and I've been practicing all 6 of the reindeers names all day, just abouts. Anyways, if you want a fun ol guy to be around with your kids, I can handle it. I pretty much don't like crowds, but i can suck it up for long enough to be jolly. Ho, ho, ho.... see, i'm already getting the hangs of this. 

Must pay cash. 

Location: Wichita 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests	


PostingID: 1506165617


----------



## coog

Heard the guy was from Ark City...


----------



## KsWoodsMan

:jawdrop: He might be , but that's not my gig ! I'm not so much of the blump sort. I first read that and thought he had interjected a burp. 

Bad weather and the Holidays just seems to bring out the crazies.


----------



## griffonks

FIREWOOD WARNING!!!!! (Denver )
Date: 2009-12-21, 11:04AM MST
Reply to: see below

There are 2 guys out there that you don't want to deal with when it comes to buying firewood. First they stold my number from the guy's notebook that I originally called. Said they could get me the wood sooner than Terry could for the same price. $200 for a full cord of hardwood. They didn't even bring half of that & then tried to charge me more to bring the rest. They are two very shady people so I wanted to make sure no one else gets taken advantage of. Its a father & son named Phil & Kelly. There number is 720.936.9258. Trust me, you don't want to deal with these two. Hope this helps others.

* Location: Denver
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1519793772

Merry Christmas Craigslisters!


----------



## stihlaficionado

First time I've visited this thread & took the time to read through some of the ads...LOL. More useful information then the BLS revisions. I give it 5 stars


----------



## Sparky8370

http://nh.craigslist.org/tls/1531959457.html
owner of tri stands lakes erea
Date: 2009-12-31, 1:29PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

please post your phone numberor call me at 669-0099 interested in buying *richard**<------name changed for word filter*

* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1531959457


----------



## 3fordasho

*get your EPA approved barrel stove here ;-)*

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/for/1533856177.html

EPA APPROVED 55 or 30 gallon barrel wood stove with damper - $199 (luck wisconsin)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-01-02, 10:05AM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


EPA approved Wood stove and special purpose high heat enamel paint, single barrel stove wood heater. Double barrel stove available for $329 call john at 715-553-0733 for more information. Single barrel 55 gallon deluxe takes up to 33 inch logs with heat temp paint $229. 30 gallon takes up to 26 inch logs. 

<a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&current=barrel.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/barrel.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&current=barrel2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/barrel2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Location: luck wisconsin 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## wigglesworth

3fordasho said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/for/1533856177.html
> 
> EPA APPROVED 55 or 30 gallon barrel wood stove with damper - $199 (luck wisconsin)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2010-01-02, 10:05AM CST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> EPA approved Wood stove and special purpose high heat enamel paint, single barrel stove wood heater. Double barrel stove available for $329 call john at 715-553-0733 for more information. Single barrel 55 gallon deluxe takes up to 33 inch logs with heat temp paint $229. 30 gallon takes up to 26 inch logs.
> 
> <a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&current=barrel.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/barrel.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&current=barrel2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/barrel2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> Location: luck wisconsin
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



Good lord....that is like a $29 kit and two $5 barrel's. LOL Somebody is gettin hosed. HA HA


----------



## Walt41

Jeez, those barrels are free around here or at most $10 that must be some paint!


----------



## valekbrothers

3fordasho said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/for/1533856177.html
> 
> EPA APPROVED 55 or 30 gallon barrel wood stove with damper - $199 (luck wisconsin)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2010-01-02, 10:05AM CST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> EPA approved Wood stove and special purpose high heat enamel paint, single barrel stove wood heater. Double barrel stove available for $329 call john at 715-553-0733 for more information. Single barrel 55 gallon deluxe takes up to 33 inch logs with heat temp paint $229. 30 gallon takes up to 26 inch logs.
> 
> <a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&current=barrel.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/barrel.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&current=barrel2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/barrel2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> Location: luck wisconsin
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests





Exactly what did the EPA approve on these????


----------



## Walt41

I think EPA might be his landlords initials. Probably goes something like this " EPA said I could keep these barrels here so I guess they are EPA approved"


----------



## Walt41

Why am I tempted to do a phone job on this guy and pretend I am from the real EPA...and say I need to come out and do a field analysis of paint and welding. Sometimes I just need to control my childish urges!


----------



## Steve NW WI

Walt41 said:


> Why am I tempted to do a phone job on this guy and pretend I am from the real EPA...and say I need to come out and do a field analysis of paint and welding. Sometimes I just need to control my childish urges!



I'm 30 miles away, and have a little time to kill before the football game, let's see what kind of mischief I can cause.

Edit: Called the number, with caller ID turned off of course, and all I got was voice mail. Wasn't gonna leave my number for dingdong, so I hung up.


----------



## Old Goat

3fordasho said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/for/1533856177.html
> 
> EPA APPROVED 55 or 30 gallon barrel wood stove with damper - $199 (luck wisconsin)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2010-01-02, 10:05AM CST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> EPA approved Wood stove and special purpose high heat enamel paint, single barrel stove wood heater. Double barrel stove available for $329 call john at 715-553-0733 for more information. Single barrel 55 gallon deluxe takes up to 33 inch logs with heat temp paint $229. 30 gallon takes up to 26 inch logs.
> 
> <a ="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view¤t=barrel.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/barrel.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a ="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view¤t=barrel2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/barrel2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> Location: luck wisconsin
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



I think you folks might be a bit harsh on this seller. The only thing I can find wrong with his ad is "EPA APPROVED". It should read "EPA EXEMPT". You could stretch it a bit and claim that the EPA does not dis-approve of it because it is exempt.

If he is buying his kits from Volgelzang direct he is into the kit alone $160 plus shipping for the double deluxe. 

http://www.vogelzang.com/browse.cfm/barrel-stove-kits/2,6.html

Include the barrels and paint and he is only making around $100 for his time and effort. If he took the time to burn off the old paint and clean up the barrels some, he has a couple hours of his time into each stove.

I like the barrel stoves, they do a good job if you need to heat a large area. If one is handy with a welder the mods on these are endless like secondary air burn tubes, oven in the top barrel, etc. 

I would say his price is reasonable for his time and efforts. The stoves will pay for themselves in only a few months. I bet he is selling them.


----------



## Walt41

Mabye I was a little harsh about the EPA thing and you are right price might be fair but i'm still calling with many questions.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

valekbrothers said:


> Exactly what did the EPA approve on these????



The paint, of course!


----------



## beerman6

:monkey:



pull behind trailer - $350 (lansing)
Date: 2010-01-03, 5:17PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

i have a old behind that needs to go i used it as storge and to hunt in i would like 350 obo offer for it it does need some tlc you can call me at 517 391 6134 would take a trade to thank you


----------



## Dave

I've got an old behind too, but I don't swing in such a way as to use it to store things in.


----------



## beerman6

:greenchainsaw: Did you hunt out of it though?


----------



## gr8scott72

beerman6 said:


> :greenchainsaw: Did you hunt out of it though?



Or hunt *IN* it?


----------



## beerman6

yikes...


----------



## jcrenfrow

*How much wood in a core?*

According to wiki http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_big_is_a_core_of_wood
How big is a core of wood?
3 feet high by 4 feet wide

http://dayton.craigslist.org/grd/1536372719.html
SEASONED FIREWOOD FORSALE, DELIVERED, CORE $120 HALF CORE $60 

CALL JOHN @ 937-426-1658 Cell @ 937-610-6781 GET WARM TODAY 

Over 200 cores left to be delivered. 

No Worms or Bugs !!!!! 

SEASONED : 9 Months to 2 years ... $25= STACK 1/2 CORE.... $45=STACK WHOLE CORE..... $0= THROW IN PILE

 :monkey:


----------



## Dalmatian90

Isn't the core what they eject on Star Trek every time they're in trouble?


----------



## chjhorses

Here's a nice one, You can have the part of the tree on their property that's next to the power lines. the pictures are great! At least at the end they realized it may cost them.....

http://saginaw.craigslist.org/zip/1536326188.html

Free Wood(you cut)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-01-04, 5:34AM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I have a tree in my backyard not sure what kind it is but if you know what your doing (power lines) feel free to cut the overhang(the overhang would be per your viewing the power pole in the background all to the right of that) and keep the wood, my opinion is the wood is perfect for a wood burner or fireplace, I am on Bay City's east side and a picture below shows the tree. Thanks this would be appreciated!! 989-233-7916 

This is not to cut the whole tree down as the base of the tree is in my neighbors yard. I had the city cut some overhang that was by the wires earlier in the fall but that is not enough. If you could cut some overhanging branches for us and are experienced being the wires as seen in picture..I wouldn't mind even paying if this isn't worth the time to come and cut for you..just looking for a reasonable deal.


----------



## kevin j

am I missing something? 

I get the 'I want tree work for free and you get the valuable wood and brush'.

I get that he has an inkling there won't be a flood of tree guys working hot lines for free, thus may have to pay some, maybe $25 he might be thinking.

What I don't get is 'I want you to cut my neighbors tree, who may or may not be aware of this ad, and who is responsible to the power line company, and who owns the rights to said tree, and the land under it.....'

k


----------



## Walt41

Craigs list really seems to be a wierdo magnet, I was on there last night for the first time and all the people seemed strangely desperate to sell junk at inflated prices. Don't think I'll be poking around there anymore.


----------



## loadthestove

http://lexington.craigslist.org/zip/1522967530.html

FREE FIREWOOD LOCATED IN 3653 KING ARTHUR DR. 40517 IN LEXINGTON, DO NOT NEED TO ASK. IT IS IN THE FRONT YARD, I WILL TAKE MORE IN THE NEXT MINUTES. THANKS AND MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!! 


Are they giving wood away or want someone to bring some...


----------



## coog

Walt41 said:


> Craigs list really seems to be a wierdo magnet, I was on there last night for the first time and all the people seemed strangely desperate to sell junk at inflated prices. Don't think I'll be poking around there anymore.



You need to look for the pearls buried in the scat, but they are there.Cash has a strong, deflationary effect on 98% of these sellers.Plus, I find it immediate, often hilarious, study of the foibles of our fellow man.


----------



## des170stihl

*My sign says NO LOANERS*

I once loaned a chainsaw to my neighbor. ( I think he used it to cut cement). I still have it.... It,s mounted above my shop doors outside. When someone ask me to borrow a saw I tell them Yep.... You can use the one up there above the doors outside.... It,s only been there about 17 years.... Case Closed. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Jkebxjunke

valekbrothers said:


> Exactly what did the *EPA approve* on these????



welding the door shut so you cant burn in it


----------



## coog

WILL TRADE WIFE (Wichita)
Date: 2010-01-07, 2:31AM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I'd be willing to trade my cheating wife for about anything... tools, gift certificate, a black and white television, am/fm radio, a pool cue, a maxed out credit card, maybe a good dog, or a good dvd, how bout a plastic crown, so I can feel like I'm king of my castle for once. If you have some peace and quiet you're not using, or a universal remote? I love to fish, maybe an old reel or some line, preferably 8lb test, imported beer is what I drink while I'm waiting to get a bite, a 6 pack will do fine. I could use a good zippo, a martini shaker, coasters, really anything of any value. These are just ideas, if you can think of something else shoot an email my way. If you find yourself interested, I can send pics...... of the food she doesn't cook, or the clothes she doesn't clean, or the bed she doesn't sleep in.


----------



## xrayman

coog, that was great i need that to end my shift lol.


----------



## KsWoodsMan

*What was he thinking ?*

Ok , this wasn't in craigslist. The amusement I got when I found this while looking up the local restriction for studded tires in my state just had to be shared. 

The link seems persistant but I don't recall him following up with the results.


----------



## skidsteer.ca

If the tire did not disintegrate the bolts would wear out rather quick and bend over if he does not shorten them.
Ken


----------



## coog

KsWoodsMan said:


> Ok , this wasn't in craigslist. The amusement I got when I found this while looking up the local restriction for studded tires in my state just had to be shared.
> 
> The link seems persistant but I don't recall him following up with the results.



I've seen this on motorcycles;ice racing is a blast.
By the way, what are the Kansas regulations regarding studs? I remember pulling them out of my dad's snow tires when MN outlawed them.


----------



## wvlogger

coog said:


> I've seen this on motorcycles;ice racing is a blast.
> By the way, what are the Kansas regulations regarding studs? I remember pulling them out of my dad's snow tires when MN outlawed them.



 never work


----------



## coog

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...x-a&rlz=1R1DVFA_en___US356&sa=N&start=21&um=1


----------



## KsWoodsMan

screws are one thing, bolts are another. To get the bolts in he drilled holes in his tires. How many of the cords did he cut , weakening the tire. Like I said he never returned to the thread to say how well he did in the race. 

Coog, Studded tires are legal here between November 1st and April 15th. That is taken from the Ks HighwayPatrol FAQ . . Chains are only legal when the conditiones warrant them from slipping or skidding on the ice or snow.


----------



## coog

_Like I said he never returned to the thread to say how well he did in the race. _ Might be a good reason for the lack of a follow-up...dead men tell no tales!

Thanks for the info.As I recall, studs were great on ice.


----------



## Stihlcutter

avalancher said:


> Here is an email from my last Craigslist person after I told him that I would be there tomorrow to take down a medium sized red oak in his backyard.
> 
> "yes, that's fine. while you're here, if u wouldn't mind cutting down some dogwoods & some off my magnolia & mulberry trees in the back that u can easily reach from the ground, i'd like u to do that, too. u can have any & all of the wood that u cut from those, too.
> i also have some limbs hanging over my house from some kinda tree,i need you to climb up there and trim them back.my neighbor wants her litle trees trimmed in her yard next door, i told her that u wood do it for me.or i'll borrow your utility chainsaw & cut it up myself if u can just get it on the ground for me. thanks!
> and my freind says that u can grind the stumps down to the ground with your chainsaw,just use a old chain and wash your saw with a garden hose real good to get the dirt out.is that okay?"
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking that maybe this job is going to be a hassle, full of "whileuratits"
> Wash my saw?I think not!Loan you my saw?I think not!



Was this a job?or just some side thing for some wood?


----------



## Iska3

Might want to think about doing the windows while your out there and as long as your up in the tree by the house, check the gutters.


----------



## MNGuns

*Deal or No Deal...?*


----------



## kevin j

not saw related, just struck me as interesting: I don't think the poster was an English major in college........


http://rmn.craigslist.org/mcy/1554220166.html

a barn find 1976 1000 xlch sportster 15200 miles ,runs great rides great..bought fer wintar chopper project but she jus too stock to fug up ,,ain many left like this..on the history side (doesnt mean chit any mo) but its the very last of the right side shift with left side factory conversion...in 75 law mandated all vehicles brake wid right foot,,so hd made a linkage to convert them in 75 n in 76 they changed the case to like they r taday (left shift) but as hd is was the planned 5000 xlch made,,but found 238 richt hand cases left ova,,so yeup this is one of the 238 made in 76 wid right side shift cases factory converted left,,real easy ta suiside shift em etc thats why nawt any left any mo..heres a pic ..shes nawt all polished up yet ..as said winter project..evo thin werks as should ,,decide restore rathar then chop,,meaning boring polish n chit..so ifn innerested lemee know ... 
sarry pix r dark has dings n chips but solid ,,last ironhead we rode it 51 k n ony change oil n adjuster push rods now n then..these r great ol bikes ...


----------



## KsWoodsMan

Thanks ! now my head hurts after trying to read that.


----------



## Walt41

I'm gonna call and see if he'll throw in the webbed lawn chair


----------



## howellhandmade

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/zip/1558240293.html

Not really a laugh. I dropped the guy an email suggesting that he didn't want to be the source of either the material or the idea if someone was dumb enough to burn PT timbers in his home.

Jack


----------



## pwoller

http://tippecanoe.craigslist.org/wan/1551630795.html


----------



## DeAvilaTree

there was a want ad awile back said " give me $200 and you can clear my house lot" Sounds like a great deal huh?


----------



## MNGuns

*Deal or No Deal...?*

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/grd/1564761969.html


Yours for only $950


----------



## Philbert

MNGuns said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/grd/1564761969.html



_For sale is a Very nice hyd operated wood spliter. Very large powerfull ram. Adjustable back stop to accept longer logs for outdoor boilers. Also have stands for it so it can be free standing. Also has 3 pt mount on one end for transport or split right off the 3 point. Never had a block I couldnt split. Ready to go. Custom split wood for extra cash or rent it out for $$$$ . Large spliter for small baby spliter price_

Philbert


----------



## dh1984

MNGuns said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/grd/1564761969.html
> 
> 
> Yours for only $950



now thats funney right there who in there right mind will pay that for something that looks like it been threw he11 and back it looks like it hasn't been used in a long time too but hey it might be a good investment for someone thats needs something to do during the winter for summer useing


----------



## Jkebxjunke

MNGuns said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/grd/1564761969.html
> 
> 
> Yours for only $950





Philbert said:


> _For sale is a Very nice hyd operated wood spliter. Very large powerfull ram. Adjustable back stop to accept longer logs for outdoor boilers. Also have stands for it so it can be free standing. Also has 3 pt mount on one end for transport or split right off the 3 point. Never had a block I couldnt split. Ready to go. Custom split wood for extra cash or rent it out for $$$$ . Large spliter for small baby spliter price_
> 
> Philbert





dh1984 said:


> now thats funney right there who in there right mind will pay that for something that looks like it been threw he11 and back it looks like it hasn't been used in a long time too but hey it might be a good investment for someone thats needs something to do during the winter for summer useing



maybe he meant $95 or $9.50 ...


----------



## dh1984

yea he had one of them typos or something where he put the wrong price on there


----------



## BigE

http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/tls/1567735097.html

craftmen limited edtion dc arce welder

90 amp with heat ranges from 40-60 80-90
*
very heavy duty*

$70.00 1 360 835 5279
---------------------------------------------

OK, so the price is about right, but I just got a kick out of the "very heavy duty"

Regards,
-Steve


----------



## Philbert

dh1984 said:


> . . . who in there right mind will pay that for something that looks like it been threw he11 and back . . .



? It looked like it was carefully packaged in cushioning material to protect it against bumps and bruises. Maybe it's the angle of the photo?

Philbert


----------



## dh1984

yea it's in some good cushioning material. but if someone does buy it they would have to replace everything before they use it. and the way it looks it don't have a engine and looks like its been setting a long time and not used.


----------



## vwboomer

*http://sheboygan.craigslist.org/for/1570000238.html*

WOOD BURNING FURNACE - $900 (ELKHART LAKE)
Date: 2010-01-25, 1:39PM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Wood burning furnace Brand name HOTBLAST: model 1400. Very good condition, used only a few years.
no metal air ducts or chimney with it.
Has manual

phone 920 876-3724. 


What a deal! Or you could spend $200 more and get one brand new


----------



## omegajim

well, you know they figure they only need one guy around Elkhart that don't know too much 'bout these things.

as read with rural Wi accent, or as I say "row faster, I hear banjos!"


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

*Cute wood ya got there!*

*Cool! This guy is giving away cute wood!*


How sweet! 



> This wood is cute how it is in the picture;
> it is very good wood for fire wood;
> there is also a big trunk of the same wood that is 36" x 28 feet long. you can cut that that up for fire wood also;
> but you will need to take it out your self. I dont have a big enough chain saw to cut it.
> Its free so please give me call at 571-282-8309 or text me.




http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/zip/1573850390.html


----------



## coog

Wow.That's one door I'd never knock on.I bet he'd answer wearing a _cute[I[ pink tutu!_


----------



## BigE

Funny how adding an e to the end of cut makes a world of difference...


----------



## Philbert

BigE said:


> Funny how adding an e to the end of cut makes a world of difference...



Sort of like adding an 'E' to the end of 'Big' makes a world of difference... right?

Philberte


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Philbert said:


> Sort of like adding an 'E' to the end of 'Big' makes a world of difference... right?
> 
> Philberte




:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BigE

Philbert said:


> Sort of like adding an 'E' to the end of 'Big' makes a world of difference... right?
> 
> Philberte



I guess it depends if it is a big E or little e.


----------



## banjobart

*$250?*

Elm tree for firewood this fall - $250 (eaton rapids) Michigan

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-01-29, 9:48AM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Dying but still standing large elm tree can be yours to fell and cut/split up the way you like. No other trees, utility lines or buildings in the way. 
Ground is froze and little snow helps protect damage to my large country front lawn. Easy access from road. No miss out, respond quickly. 


Location: eaton rapids 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1576115514


----------



## flotek

banjobart said:


> Elm tree for firewood this fall - $250 (eaton rapids) Michigan
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2010-01-29, 9:48AM EST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Dying but still standing large elm tree can be yours to fell and cut/split up the way you like. No other trees, utility lines or buildings in the way.
> Ground is froze and little snow helps protect damage to my large country front lawn. Easy access from road. No miss out, respond quickly.
> 
> 
> Location: eaton rapids
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 1576115514



seems like a 2 way win for both parties! ,he gets his dutch elm infested tree cut and removed off his front lawn instead of paying a professional tree service to remove his debris and in return you get 40-50 bucks worth of punky junk wood ,thats is after you pay him 250 bucks and sweat your arse off all day :monkey:


----------



## Uncle John

*Another Real Bargain*

(But only if you have insurance. This guy must expect a real Tree Service Co. to do this for free)


)FREE FIREWOOD IF YOU CUT DOWN (INDPLS. WEST-SIDE)
Date: 2010-01-29, 7:47PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

IF YOU HAVE INSURANCE, AND WANT TO CUT MY TREES DOWN......YOU CAN HAVE THE WOOD...THANKS...CALL...317-481-6878


----------



## mike reynolds

*Another Craigslist idiot!*

When I was just learning the ropes....I posted an ad on Craigslist looking for wholesale firewood, This man responds and stated he had about 10 cords of Eucalyptus and agreed to buck it into 16" rounds and I agreed to pay $60 a cord, This was about 100 miles away and when I got there with my big truck and trailer he showed me a pile of twigs! maybe enough to fill the trunk of a Chrysler! He really thought he was gonna get $600 BUCKS FOR THAT! I came back with nothing and spent over $100 for the trip. 
Chock that up for a costly Craigslist learning experience
www.joshuatreefirewood.com


----------



## Henry G.

This dooshbag advertises "Oak Bundles $1"
Then you look at the ad and there is nothing for $1. Just "bundles" for about a dollar per piece of wood. Pics of a fractured oak tree and a fire he made the last time he camped...what a joke. To top it off he has a West LA phone number, I didnt know there were oak trees in Santa Monica along the beach!!
Ashwipe! Stoopid citidiots havent got a clue...bet he sells the crap outta of it too...suckers...$600 bucks for a cord?!!!!
SUCKERS!

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/hsh/1586787322.html


----------



## vwboomer

It REALLY I mean REEEAAAALLLLLYYY chaps my ass when people put $1. CL shoulldn't even allow such ads to be posted or at least let them be immediately removed via flagging.


----------



## Philbert

vwboomer said:


> It REALLY I mean REEEAAAALLLLLYYY chaps my ass when people put $1. CL shoulldn't even allow such ads to be posted or at least let them be immediately removed via flagging.



Flag it. 

You can flag CL postings that are deceptive/misleading, or 'too commercial'.

Philbert


----------



## reccutter

Philbert said:


> Flag it.
> 
> You can flag CL postings that are deceptive/misleading, or 'too commercial'.
> 
> Philbert



I try to flag those right away,even better usually after a couple beers,a email or phone call since they wasted my time already as well.:censored:


----------



## BigE

vwboomer said:


> It REALLY I mean REEEAAAALLLLLYYY chaps my ass when people put $1. CL shoulldn't even allow such ads to be posted or at least let them be immediately removed via flagging.



Yeah, I flag every one that I see that is $1. Sometimes I set my min price to $2 just so I don't see those, if I'm doing a search. The worst is when they say "best offer" and then later "don't low-ball me - I know what my saws are worth". LOL. Obviously if they knew what the saws were worth, they'd be posting a price.

Around here there is a car dealership that posts hundreds of cars online every day, no price anywhere. I was looking for a car, and had to filter out all of those postings. No way I'm going to talk to a salesman just to get a price. I don't play that game.

I also flag if people post multiple items in one listing, post all caps, don't post a location. Problem is that these people are generally too stupid to figure out why their posting got flagged. But hey, if they tricked me into opening it up, the least I can do is flag it.


----------



## Philbert

BigE said:


> Problem is that these people are generally too stupid to figure out why their posting got flagged.



I don't know if it is stupid or don't care. If you consider the spam approach, only a tiny percent needs to get through to reach a target and be effective. So if you get tired of flagging, and the CL guy has more perseverance, he wins.

It's a low risk deal for the ethically challenged crowd. No listing fees. Repost at will. Get a new handle if banned. etc.

It's like picking up litter, shoveling snow, raking leaves, etc. Might not want to do it as a full time job, and you know that it will need to be done again soon. But if everybody does their little part it leads to a nicer neighborhood.

JMHO

Philbert


----------



## tnxm

Its not Craigslist but its something similar 
http://classifieds.pennswoods.net/classifieds/viewad.cgi?adindex=648283

40.00 a cord or 150.00 for a 4x4x8 row? Some people i tell ya :monkey:


----------



## jwarren2165

I lucked out on craigs list. Got a real good shape Avalon Rainier Wood Stove For 200 bucks. Sometimes you can find some good deals.


----------



## Bcat22

wood burning stove

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-01-27, 1:52PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


homemade wood burning stove made out of 37 gallon drum..double insulated stacked pipe ,enough wood to last all winter some was from a deck...$150 o.b.o the wood alone is worth that much 614 725-4455 great for garage... 




•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1573316354



couln't get the pics to copy, but this one is great.
old grease drum and a small pile of half rotted PT lumber.....don't everyone call at once


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Philbert said:


> It's like picking up litter, shoveling snow, raking leaves, etc. Might not want to do it as a full time job, and you know that it will need to be done again soon. But if everybody does their little part it leads to a nicer neighborhood.




Yep. Those who don't have no business complaining.


----------



## linebergert

found this one CL Tulsa

Bring by your cut dry wood, and use my gas wood splitter to split it(here at my house). I provide the fuel and splitter and will help as much as I can(my arm is in a sling).......my fee is some of your wood. If interested, let me know how much wood you are wanting to split, and how much you are offering to use my splitter. Splitter is NOT for sale.


----------



## tnxm

Found this one today while checking up on some competitors. He is selling a cord of seasoned oak split and delivered for 100.00. I asked him if he just threw it in the truck it in the truck, or if he measured it, explaining that a cord wont fit in a standard truck bed. His response

"yes i still have fire wood and yes a full cord will fit in a 5 foot wide by 6 foot long by 4 foot high bed i now have a 7.7 foot wide by 8.7 foot long by 4 foot high flat bed i put wood in and yes its all split i have been doing this for years half a truck load is $100 and $ 200 for a full load thats in the flat bed and we do measure the wood so everyone gets the same amount thank you or asking"

May have a go at it and see how it pans out, I could turn around in an hour and make 200.00 out of it if its truly a cord. Highly doubt it though


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

tnxm said:


> "i now have a 7.7 foot wide by 8.7 foot long by 4 foot high flat bed i put wood in ..."
> 
> I'm a little confused as to how a flat bed could be 4 feet high... Yes, I know that you put stake sides on but still...
> 
> The guy seems more than a little illiterate what with the runon sentences and no punctuation.


----------



## MostShady1

tnxm said:


> Its not Craigslist but its something similar
> http://classifieds.pennswoods.net/classifieds/viewad.cgi?adindex=648283
> 
> 40.00 a cord or 150.00 for a 4x4x8 row? Some people i tell ya :monkey:



Hmmmmm, in that case, I'll take all of the "$40 cords" you can provide!


----------



## DK_stihl

http://rochester.craigslist.org/grd/1625264861.html


----------



## howellhandmade

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/zip/1617520725.html

Railroad ties.
"help us go green, lol." Of course, some schmuck will burn them.


----------



## banshee67

since when was an old garage roof considered firewood!?

http://allentown.craigslist.org/zip/1632546097.html

"FREE FIRE WOOD and more (Bangor, PA)
Date: 2010-03-07, 10:05AM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I am tearing down a garage, that the roof had collapsed during our heavy snows
Have removed most of the second floor, and it is at ground level.
Bring a truck, take what you want.

Also many slate, some in good condition, some not so good.

small amount of metal rain spout, old, copper i think. and other metal.

hop up bingo vending game
ALL FREE COME TAKE IT.
I will help load "


- at least hell help load, huh>?


----------



## kgreer

Jkebxjunke said:


> the pointy end is a bit close to some sensitive body parts......hate to have them 'split'



Yeah, you'd really be "screwed" then!


----------



## banshee67

holy hell that has the be the worst splitter ive ever seen.. not just from a safety standpoint.. i could outsplit that thing 5 fold with a hand maul.. its slow as helL! what are they thinking?


----------



## Philbert

banshee67 said:


> since when was an old garage roof considered firewood!?



If it isn't painted, pressure treated, or plywood, and it's dry, it's got firewood potential. I remodeled my 90 year old house - lots of old lath went into the kindling pile.

Philbert


----------



## cableguy256

apparently this guy hasn't priced saws in a long time.... or there's someone out there looking for this exact saw? 

HOMELITE MODEL 26 CHAINSAW - $300

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-02-24, 9:08PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


This is a big old homelite chainsaw, first manufactured 1954. it has a 4hp. 2cycle engine, i have not had it started for about 6yrs. now, but it did run. call 740-633-0245 if any questions or to make offer, not firm on price. 


•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1616660172


----------



## banjobart

*Needs no caption*

seasond fire wood 3 really big trees - $200 (dewitt/n lansing)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-03-08, 7:59PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


these 3 really big trees were cut down this last summer i was going to cut into smaller peices and split but i just dont have the time so if intrested come and get it . you have to haul it away its all hard wood 3 were oak and 1 was a birch tree 
if intrested give me a call 517-507-7800 


Location: dewitt/n lansing 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## banjobart

Notice that the operator of the screw is only using his left hand while his right hand appears to be bandaged up under his blue jump suit. That's why he gives the wood an assist with his crotch, as a substitute for his right hand. Maybe his right hand had an accident yesterday while splitting wood? Replace your right hand with your ####? I think not.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

*Uh, wouldn't that be "brandishing"??*

I think somebody might get arrested over this. Cops take unholstered weapons very seriously!

Even easy chairs! 


http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/zip/1634909999.html



> *Chair(unholstered) (Fairfax)*
> 
> Date: 2010-03-08, 6:22PM EST
> Reply to: [email protected]
> 
> Contemporary style. Oatmeal colored, textured fabric In good condition. No stains or pet issues. Pick up by appt. only
> 
> 
> * Location: Fairfax





:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Dalmatian90

Chair arms, fire arms, we have a right to bear arms


----------



## kevin j

bear arms? those look like bare arms....


----------



## wampum

Raped Ape Chainsaw: http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/grd/1637084977.html


----------



## 1harlowr

*Oak tree, I mean oak wood*

oak wood (canton)
Date: 2010-03-08, 7:58PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

there is an oak tree trunk that i wanted to know if anyone wanted. it is dead and would make great firewood and would work great for a woodburner next year. please i just need it gone. i know it is worth a lot if sold to a lumber mill just needs gone. 330-933-8384 joshua

* Location: canton
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1635058744


----------



## danlauer6

http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/zip/1640277050.html

FREE FIRE WOOD $300.00 DOLLARS WORTH CALL FOR DEATAILS (BURR RIDGE IL 60527)

YOU MUST CUT DOWN VERY LARGE TREE AND HAUL IT AWAY. FREE TREE FOR FREE FIRE WOOD WE CAN HELP YOU LOAD IT.

CALL ANY TIME 708-334-3258 ASK FOR OSCAR


----------



## Grace Tree

*Here's a deal 41 acres of dead, down and leaners*

Such a deal. 41 acres of dead, down and leaners PLUS you get to keep all the chips. I can't wait to call him so I can get started.
http://cleveland.craigslist.org/grd/1643375596.html


----------



## Dalmatian90

> We have 41 acres of property that we would like to have all of the dead, leaning, and fallen wood removed in exchange for you keeping all of the wood and wood chips. Only those individuals or companies that can produce a worker's comp and insurance certificate need only inquire. There is 250-350 man hours of work. Property is for sale (at a giveaway price)so we are looking to get started on this soon in order to get this property sold. There will also be a basic agreement to sign. Just signing the agreement is NOT enough, you MUST carry worker's comp and insurance-there will NOT be any weekend warriors allowed on the property. Please call IAM-A-DUMBASS.



Because insurance and labor are free!


----------



## Philbert

Might be worth it if they at least let you keep the stumps too!

Philbert


----------



## MostShady1

http://cgi.ebay.com/GASOLINE-CHAIN-SAW-52cc-18-length_W0QQitemZ140390429591QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Chainsaws?hash=item20afebf397

Real Pro Saw!!!!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Philbert said:


> Might be worth it if they at least let you keep the stumps too!
> 
> Philbert





Such a deal that would be!


----------



## mga

DK_stihl said:


> http://rochester.craigslist.org/grd/1625264861.html



i emailed that guy and asked if the ad was serious. he says yes and he gets subcontract work from many tree service people.

50 bucks to drop a tree....ain't bad.


----------



## BigE

MostShady1 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/GASOLINE-CHAIN-SAW-52cc-18-length_W0QQitemZ140390429591QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Chainsaws?hash=item20afebf397



20" bar with 18" chain. That's quite a feat, there. I guess they got the chain stretcher involved on that one.


----------



## MostShady1

BigE said:


> 20" bar with 18" chain. That's quite a feat, there. I guess they got the chain stretcher involved on that one.



Yeah, that was my favorite part, too.


----------



## BigE

http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/tls/1643331697.html

192TC climbing saw. *$300!* Aren't they like $319 new? I guess that chain protector must have some gold in it or something.


----------



## 14irish

cjcocn said:


> :jawdrop: :jawdrop:
> 
> Double-unbelievable!
> 
> This thread reminds me of my neighbor who last winter called me in January and told me (not asked - told me) that they were going to have to take some of my wood because they ran out. ..... They made out just as poorly as when they came over to tell me that I had to clean out my barn so that they could use it for their horses ... or the time that they told me that I had to go and shoot a skunk that they had trapped under their trailer ... or the time they told me that I had to take the machines that I rented and do their driveway and dig them a ditch ... or ...  ... ok, now I'm just depressing myself.



when is your neighbor moving i want to move in there if your doing all the work:greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw:


----------



## banshee67

if you hurry you can get some of this guys pine trees!!!

http://cnj.craigslist.org/lbg/1648999480.html


"Remove 4 pine trees - wood is yours (East Brunswick)
Date: 2010-03-17, 7:46PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] 

Have 4 pine trees that have fallen in the backyard each around 40 feet long. If you can remove them, the wood is yours to keep.
"


----------



## willis09r

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/wan/1648713720.html

LOL.........seriously 20 bucks and it will take two guys. So minus
the gas and wherever you're going to dump it and you might get
a pack of smokes out of it.

Or is it worth some more money to a scrap yard???


----------



## treemandan

Allright, so there is this lady , she put up an ad, " free trees" with pictures too. 3 large silvers up against the house and all. It a little bit of a job to get them down safley.
So I made contact, if she calls me back and we set it up I am going over there and I swear ... you guys are gonna wanna see this. One and done baby yeah! Its gonna be brutal, hope she had insurance. You guys wanna start palcing bets now or should we wait til its secured?


----------



## Jkebxjunke

treemandan said:


> Allright, so there is this lady , she put up an ad, " free trees" with pictures too. 3 large silvers up against the house and all. It a little bit of a job to get them down safley.
> So I made contact, if she calls me back and we set it up I am going over there and I swear ... you guys are gonna wanna see this. One and done baby yeah! Its gonna be brutal, hope she had insurance. You guys wanna start palcing bets now or should we wait til its secured?



take pics?


----------



## MostShady1

Jkebxjunke said:


> take pics?



Pics, nothing. This sounds video worthy.


----------



## treemandan

I haven't heard anything back. Maybe someone actually took on the job and did it. The pics showed 3 multi trunked silvers. Seemed close and leaning over the house. I said before if I had some other type of job besides this there is just no telling what I would do for some firewood cause buying it is way out of the question.


----------



## MostShady1

I just got underbid, or should I say "someone offered a better deal" on a job that was no where near as easy as my bid reflected. I'm actually glad I didn't get it, in hind sight.


----------



## chjhorses

*Anyone want to buy a stump?*

http://thumb.craigslist.org/grd/1652792455.html

____________________________________________________

black walnut log - $500 (thumb)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-03-20, 11:09AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


still standing 7ft tall 90inches diameter black walnut log. 
call 989-553-0169 
WILL NOT RESPOND TO EMAILS 


•Location: thumb 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## MostShady1

chjhorses said:


> http://thumb.craigslist.org/grd/1652792455.html
> 
> ____________________________________________________
> 
> black walnut log - $500 (thumb)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2010-03-20, 11:09AM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> still standing 7ft tall 90inches diameter black walnut log.
> call 989-553-0169
> WILL NOT RESPOND TO EMAILS
> 
> 
> •Location: thumb
> •it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests





Now that's a sweet deal!


----------



## SawGarage

*I found some free FIRE wood!*

http://providence.craigslist.org/zip/1631118885.html

Free Oak Firewood
Date: 2010-03-06, 9:21AM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Standing dead and fallen treees in Western Cranston. FREE with able person(s) with truck and chain saw. Call 401-578-4795.


----------



## hunter0182

*craigslist*



coog said:


> As some of you know, I has a great score on C.L a couple of weeks ago (see Craiglist Locust).So, with high hopes, I answered another "Free Firewood" ad a few days ago by providing my name, address and # to the e-mail account.I got a call yesterday from the woman who told me that she had two trees down, and if I did "a little work" I could have the wood.I didn't hang up until she had mentioned 'new roof', 'replace rotted fascia and soffit' and, I think, 'paint'.After all, she said, she was "just a woman" and couldn't do these things! I just want to know whose ex-wife this was...



My son respond to a ad on cl about a riding lawn mower,he called the lady and she said she had sold it but she had a lot of other good stuff,so he came home with tow sthil 029 saws new ,weed eater,push mowers,some nice fishing tackle,poles,and a john boat ,all for 300.00,and she said that will teach that sob to cheat on me again, my son said she scared him,but what a deal


----------



## herrick

This gave me a good chuckle...

Oak firewood unseasoned for sale - $60 (El Paso)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-03-20, 8:00PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Just cut down a huge oak tree, will sell by pick-up truck load which is approx. 1/2 cord. Will sell for less if purchaser cuts and splits themselves. 
We also have a solid oak trunk that measures 6 feet wide (15 foot around) and 16 ft long (high), great for furniture or sculpting. Make offer! 
Can email pictures of the trunk if needed. 


I'll be right over so I can pay you to clean up your yard...


----------



## MostShady1

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/wan/1654928998.html

"I am in need of a free used GAS POWERED chainsaw. I would like something with a 14" to18" bar if possible. Thankyou "

You're quite welcome, and, please, come on over and take your pick of my saws!:monkey:


----------



## SawGarage

MostShady1 said:


> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/wan/1654928998.html
> 
> "I am in need of a free used GAS POWERED chainsaw. I would like something with a 14" to18" bar if possible. Thankyou "
> 
> You're quite welcome, and, please, come on over and take your pick of my saws!:monkey:



LOL...oh darn...I have one with a 12 and one with a 20" so i guess I'm out. 

I Have a plastic Homelite HD special I picked up free with a case..he can have the saw...i'll keep the case 

love the requirements for the 'free' saw.


----------



## banshee67

i just typed a bit about this lady im dealing with from craigslist, hit enter and saw how much i typed, boy was i ranting! lol

to make a long story short, i got this lady emailing me over and over lying about her adress to try and save $10 on a delivery fee, then after we agree on a price, she lets me know she actually doesnt live where she says she lived (same town as me) but thats just where her mailing address is! 
she gave me a huge sob story about how she is a single mother, in every single email she mentions her marital status for some reason.. i cant stand these craigslist tire kickers. i gave her my phone # 5 times and she still emails and doesnt call, totally ignores it.. if she doesnt call, im not giving her any wood. shes already lied about where she lives.. enough is enough.. these people treat wood sellers like we are the morons of society and will do anything they request, including accept their lies, just to make a couple dollars, i dont even have 1/2 cords advertised, but told her id do one for her anyway because of her big sob story, then she comes out and tells me she lied about her address and said she lives in my town, when she doesnt? what am i . some kind of idiot !? these people amaze me


----------



## Art Vandelay

*Anyone interested in some rotten oak*

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/grd/1658174123.html


----------



## MostShady1

banshee67 said:


> i just typed a bit about this lady im dealing with from craigslist, hit enter and saw how much i typed, boy was i ranting! lol
> 
> to make a long story short, i got this lady emailing me over and over lying about her adress to try and save $10 on a delivery fee, then after we agree on a price, she lets me know she actually doesnt live where she says she lived (same town as me) but thats just where her mailing address is!
> she gave me a huge sob story about how she is a _*SINGLE MOTHER*_, in every single email she mentions her marital status for some reason.. i cant stand these craigslist tire kickers. i gave her my phone # 5 times and she still emails and doesnt call, totally ignores it.. if she doesnt call, *I'M NOT GIVING HER ANY WOOD!*. shes already lied about where she lives.. enough is enough.. these people treat wood sellers like we are the morons of society and will do anything they request, including accept their lies, just to make a couple dollars, i dont even have 1/2 cords advertised, but told her id do one for her anyway because of her big sob story, then she comes out and tells me she lied about her address and said she lives in my town, when she doesnt? what am i . some kind of idiot !? these people amaze me



Does this seem poorly though out to anyone else?


----------



## MostShady1

If you don't want to give a single mother "The Wood", you could at least support her, $1 at a time! Find out which club she works! Only one reason I can think of she would adamantly repeat her "marital status!" :bang:


----------



## hunter0182

banshee67 said:


> i just typed a bit about this lady im dealing with from craigslist, hit enter and saw how much i typed, boy was i ranting! lol
> 
> to make a long story short, i got this lady emailing me over and over lying about her adress to try and save $10 on a delivery fee, then after we agree on a price, she lets me know she actually doesnt live where she says she lived (same town as me) but thats just where her mailing address is!
> she gave me a huge sob story about how she is a single mother, in every single email she mentions her marital status for some reason.. i cant stand these craigslist tire kickers. i gave her my phone # 5 times and she still emails and doesnt call, totally ignores it.. if she doesnt call, im not giving her any wood. shes already lied about where she lives.. enough is enough.. these people treat wood sellers like we are the morons of society and will do anything they request, including accept their lies, just to make a couple dollars, i dont even have 1/2 cords advertised, but told her id do one for her anyway because of her big sob story, then she comes out and tells me she lied about her address and said she lives in my town, when she doesnt? what am i . some kind of idiot !? these people amaze me



Ihave had a couple do that to me,then say well how much if i come pick it up,i have had about 4 call and say well i can get it cheaper somewhere else,i ask them well what are you doing on the phone with me then, one told me well its 40 miles away , i said well ok then end of discussion


----------



## Phillies93

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/grd/1659388905.html you pay him to cut down his tree not a bad deal.


----------



## KsWoodsMan

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/grd/1659388905.html


> Black walnut tree trunk - $50 (malvern)
> Date: 2010-03-24, 2:57PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> I need to have a large black walnut tree removed and there is a 30inch or so diameter trunk about 10 feet long suitable for planking, is anyone interested? Tree isn't cut down yet but I am trying to find out if there is any value to the wood rather than chipping it up. Minimum bid is $50, will go to the highest. Thanks,



That's a little far to drive from Ks . I'd be more tempted if it was next to his house, over some power lines and he had a new caddy in the drive. Anybody in on this one if I get videos and his look after it lands on a target as I walk away from it. ?


Just kidding , but it IS the thought that counts , Right ?


----------



## banshee67

banshee67 said:


> i just typed a bit about this lady im dealing with from craigslist, hit enter and saw how much i typed, boy was i ranting! lol
> 
> to make a long story short, i got this lady emailing me over and over lying about her adress to try and save $10 on a delivery fee, then after we agree on a price, she lets me know she actually doesnt live where she says she lived (same town as me) but thats just where her mailing address is!
> she gave me a huge sob story about how she is a single mother, in every single email she mentions her marital status for some reason.. i cant stand these craigslist tire kickers. i gave her my phone # 5 times and she still emails and doesnt call, totally ignores it.. if she doesnt call, im not giving her any wood. shes already lied about where she lives.. enough is enough.. these people treat wood sellers like we are the morons of society and will do anything they request, including accept their lies, just to make a couple dollars, i dont even have 1/2 cords advertised, but told her id do one for her anyway because of her big sob story, then she comes out and tells me she lied about her address and said she lives in my town, when she doesnt? what am i . some kind of idiot !? these people amaze me



just dropped this wood off tonight after work
the girl was actually younger than me (im only 26), and i bought her story at first,, untill i was instructed to park next to the 2004+ dodge cummins 2500 and dump the wood there! single mother my ass! unless your little ass is driving that huge cummins, i doubt it! the honda accord coupe in the driveway looked more your style!  .. oh well


----------



## banshee67

free wood !
http://cnj.craigslist.org/zip/1660597486.html


----------



## SawGarage

banshee67 said:


> free wood !
> http://cnj.craigslist.org/zip/1660597486.html



ccchhhhhhrrrrriiiisssssstttt!!!!!


----------



## SawGarage

*Not CL, but still funny...*

take a look at the questions...LMAO!!

"Questions and answers about this item

Q: will it mount on a mac 3200
A: No it will not only for the larger saws
Mar 27, 2010 "

a 32" bar on a 32cc saw...that'll cut something..

J


----------



## banshee67

so another email, from some craigslist douche, real condescending email asking me if i knew what a cord of wood was, then gives me the dimensions of a cord, which he was not even correct on, and then asks ifs each piece is going to be 18", then instructs me that i may deliver at 3 because hes a school teacher. this is the same as the cops, school teachers and cops i have found are the 2 professions that seem to always let you know their profession even when its totally unnecessary , anyway.. to make a long story short, i am fed up with these emails from these losers on craigslist, school teachers or not.. these people would never dream of acting they way they do if they wernt contacting me through email.. this email just pushed me over the edge, after breaking my fog light and scratching the #### ouf of the front end on my truck today, backing my trailer into a tree and caving the wheel well in puncturing the tire and making it unable to even change it, leaving it stranded 50 miles from my house, i finally had it, it was one craigslist ********** email too many. i put my phone number up in my ads for a reason, i give them the option, 90% of the time, the email customers are the weird ones. i could tell right away this guy was gona be more trouble than he was worth, heres a copy of my response back to him;

"thank you for letting me know what a "full" cord is, i understand a cord is a 128 cubic feet.
if it were two stacks like you describe , 4' high , 8 ' long and 18" pieces, that would not be a full cord of wood. the only way to make a full cord out of 2 stacks that are 4x8' is to have 24" long pieces of wood and no one wants that. for your second question, no the logs are not cut to 18", they are from 16"-20", i dont think anyone breaks out the tape measure 
see the good thing about giving top quality wood, and big full cords, is that word spreads and i get swamped with orders every month and can easily afford to push off picky customers that want to insult my integrity assuming i am going to rip them off before even talking to me. this is how us uneducated college dropouts do business. i get numerous emails each month with people taking the same approach to me, assuming as if im going to rip them off, before even talking to me. and i tell each of them the same thing. find your wood somewhere else."

-im sorry but it was the straw that broke the camels back! im sure i speak for all firewood sellers, specially ones who advertise on craigslist. some of these people are pigs and treat you like dirt and think they can get away with it!
DENIED
no black locust for you my friend! you lose! :greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw:


----------



## Art Vandelay

banshee67 said:


> so another email, from some craigslist douche, real condescending email asking me if i knew what a cord of wood was, then gives me the dimensions of a cord, which he was not even correct on, and then asks ifs each piece is going to be 18", then instructs me that i may deliver at 3 because hes a school teacher. this is the same as the cops, school teachers and cops i have found are the 2 professions that seem to always let you know their profession even when its totally unnecessary , anyway.. to make a long story short, i am fed up with these emails from these losers on craigslist, school teachers or not.. these people would never dream of acting they way they do if they wernt contacting me through email.. this email just pushed me over the edge, after breaking my fog light and scratching the #### ouf of the front end on my truck today, backing my trailer into a tree and caving the wheel well in puncturing the tire and making it unable to even change it, leaving it stranded 50 miles from my house, i finally had it, it was one craigslist ********** email too many. i put my phone number up in my ads for a reason, i give them the option, 90% of the time, the email customers are the weird ones. i could tell right away this guy was gona be more trouble than he was worth, heres a copy of my response back to him;
> 
> "thank you for letting me know what a "full" cord is, i understand a cord is a 128 cubic feet.
> if it were two stacks like you describe , 4' high , 8 ' long and 18" pieces, that would not be a full cord of wood. the only way to make a full cord out of 2 stacks that are 4x8' is to have 24" long pieces of wood and no one wants that. for your second question, no the logs are not cut to 18", they are from 16"-20", i dont think anyone breaks out the tape measure
> see the good thing about giving top quality wood, and big full cords, is that word spreads and i get swamped with orders every month and can easily afford to push off picky customers that want to insult my integrity assuming i am going to rip them off before even talking to me. this is how us uneducated college dropouts do business. i get numerous emails each month with people taking the same approach to me, assuming as if im going to rip them off, before even talking to me. and i tell each of them the same thing. find your wood somewhere else."
> 
> -im sorry but it was the straw that broke the camels back! im sure i speak for all firewood sellers, specially ones who advertise on craigslist. some of these people are pigs and treat you like dirt and think they can get away with it!
> DENIED
> no black locust for you my friend! you lose! :greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw:



But but but he's a teacher. Figures he don't know what a cord is. Most teachers are book smart and struggle with outdoors type stuff.


----------



## Art Vandelay

*Can someone please clean up these folks yard for free.*

Tree removal (Desoto)
Date: 2010-03-27, 11:03AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I am wanting to know if there is anyone in the area that does tree removal for the wood. I have a Cedar tree and a ? tree (produces small pine cones). In my front yard next to the road. I am looking for someone experienced, but who can remove the trees for the wood (in exchange). y husband has been cutting the smaller trees in the yard, but these 2 are rather tall. If you need more information please email me and I will get back with you. Thanks

* Location: Desoto
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1663890377


----------



## RVALUE

Art Vandelay said:


> But but but he's a teacher. Figures he don't know what a cord is. Most teachers are book smart and struggle with outdoors type stuff.



Whose ears are burning red now.........:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## DJ4wd

Im going to start putting in terms they can understand next time,something like this. You have 2 large trees near you house/barn and you want me to take them down cut them up split the wood with you and then pay you for my half..ok so for taking the trees down it will be $x and for the splitting it will be $x so my half of the wood is this much that mean you owe me $895. Or you pay a pro to drop them and Ill come back for free and take what I want. Still wanna deal?


----------



## SawGarage

GR40RCapri said:


> take a look at the questions...LMAO!!
> 
> "Questions and answers about this item
> 
> Q: will it mount on a mac 3200
> A: No it will not only for the larger saws
> Mar 27, 2010 "
> 
> a 32" bar on a 32cc saw...that'll cut something..
> 
> J



DUH! stupid me forgot to add the link:
Will this fit my little saw...

Now we have someone that wants to put a 32" bar on a 60cc saw...lol


----------



## freemind

Craigslist is like lights to a moth, for the menally challenged. 

I am SO SICK of dealing with retard on there. I have tried buying and selling several things on C-list. The ONLY bit of luck I had was my quad. 

I have a old truck up for sale now, or was, on C-list. Before a guy ASKS anything about it, first thing is "will you take HALF your asking price"? Uhh, NO you idiot. :censored:

Then there are the morons that drive an hour to LOOK at it and tell me "well I got a bad foot, and I don't think I can shift a manual transmission" AFTER it was posted in the ad it was a STICK tranny. 

Then you got the stooges that have something for sale, asking NEW price. No matter that it is a 10+ year old saw. No matter that the bar has NO paint left on it, it is LIKE NEW. 

I am done even browing C-list.


----------



## banshee67

freemind said:


> Then you got the stooges that have something for sale, asking NEW price. No matter that it is a 10+ year old saw. No matter that the bar has NO paint left on it, it is LIKE NEW.
> 
> I am done even browing C-list.



these idiots can try all they want! i got a husqy 350 off a guy on craigslist, said he used it 4-5 times only when he went camping, the bar had literally NO paint,NONE , left on it. lol
the price was right, and it started right up, cold start on a 10 degree night, so i bought it anyway, but it was pretty funny that he thougth i would believe it was used 4 times, ive never seen a bar with no paint, that was the first time, not one spec of paint on it


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

*Ya GOTTA be kiddng me..*

FREE WOOD (Madison, WI)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-03-28, 9:23AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


We have two trees that can be cut down. They are skinny but tall, requiring the use of ropes and topping by someone with experience. 

Here's the deal: you take the trees down, haul all wood and debris away, and it is all yours FREE. 

We can meet in a public place (as suggested by Craigs List); references to establish prior experience are a good idea; you will sign agreement assuming all liability for your work. 






•Location: Madison, WI 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1665097440

Oh.. and can I change the oil in your car for free too?

I wanted to e-mail them back & tell them how full of crap their "offer" is but there are enough people I work for in this city who might not take too kindly to a verbal spanking.


----------



## SawGarage

*Honestly...*

This seems to be an epidemic...do people ACTUALLY find someone to commence on this type of work??!?!???!! I'm really wondering how/why....

J


----------



## DJ4wd

There must be enough people doing this type of business, and it working to encourage this type of adds time and again.
Im thinkin of poosting something so outragous just to see the responces I get from it. Maybe ill offer something vaulable for free and then tack on all this extra stuff to boot...no I cant even be that mean :taped::taped:


----------



## SawGarage

DJ4wd said:


> There must be enough people doing this type of business, and it working to encourage this type of adds time and again.
> Im thinkin of poosting something so outragous just to see the responces I get from it. Maybe ill offer something vaulable for free and then tack on all this extra stuff to boot...no I cant even be that mean :taped::taped:



OHHHHHH yes you can.... /evil devil on shoulder....


----------



## BigE

http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/zip/1665304271.html

See attached pictures. 15 large Fotinia bushes. Stalks are 1" to 4" thick. Can be cut up into 1" lengths for burning. Or can be ran through chipper for wood chips/mulch. Pile as you can see is about 8' wide x 30' long x 5' high. You come pick it up today and it is free to you. ​
Hmmm, let me haul away your yard debris for free...


----------



## Art Vandelay

BigE said:


> http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/zip/1665304271.html
> 
> See attached pictures. 15 large Fotinia bushes. Stalks are 1" to 4" thick. Can be cut up into 1" lengths for burning. Or can be ran through chipper for wood chips/mulch. Pile as you can see is about 8' wide x 30' long x 5' high. You come pick it up today and it is free to you. ​
> Hmmm, let me haul away your yard debris for free...



Mulch my butt, All you will have are a big pile of leaves.


----------



## stihlaficionado

banshee67 said:


> so another email, from some craigslist douche, real condescending email asking me if i knew what a cord of wood was, then gives me the dimensions of a cord, which he was not even correct on, and then asks ifs each piece is going to be 18", then instructs me that i may deliver at 3 because hes a school teacher. this is the same as the cops, school teachers and cops i have found are the 2 professions that seem to always let you know their profession even when its totally unnecessary , anyway.. to make a long story short, i am fed up with these emails from these losers on craigslist, school teachers or not.. these people would never dream of acting they way they do if they wernt contacting me through email.. this email just pushed me over the edge, after breaking my fog light and scratching the #### ouf of the front end on my truck today, backing my trailer into a tree and caving the wheel well in puncturing the tire and making it unable to even change it, leaving it stranded 50 miles from my house, i finally had it, it was one craigslist ********** email too many. i put my phone number up in my ads for a reason, i give them the option, 90% of the time, the email customers are the weird ones. i could tell right away this guy was gona be more trouble than he was worth, heres a copy of my response back to him;
> 
> "thank you for letting me know what a "full" cord is, i understand a cord is a 128 cubic feet.
> if it were two stacks like you describe , 4' high , 8 ' long and 18" pieces, that would not be a full cord of wood. the only way to make a full cord out of 2 stacks that are 4x8' is to have 24" long pieces of wood and no one wants that. for your second question, no the logs are not cut to 18", they are from 16"-20", i dont think anyone breaks out the tape measure
> see the good thing about giving top quality wood, and big full cords, is that word spreads and i get swamped with orders every month and can easily afford to push off picky customers that want to insult my integrity assuming i am going to rip them off before even talking to me. this is how us uneducated college dropouts do business. i get numerous emails each month with people taking the same approach to me, assuming as if im going to rip them off, before even talking to me. and i tell each of them the same thing. find your wood somewhere else."
> 
> -im sorry but it was the straw that broke the camels back! im sure i speak for all firewood sellers, specially ones who advertise on craigslist. some of these people are pigs and treat you like dirt and think they can get away with it!
> DENIED
> no black locust for you my friend! you lose! :greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw:




You can get that attitude with many trade professions as well. I've found that
with referrals you don't get as many whackos


----------



## stihlaficionado

chjhorses said:


> http://thumb.craigslist.org/grd/1652792455.html
> 
> ____________________________________________________
> 
> black walnut log - $500 (thumb)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2010-03-20, 11:09AM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> still standing 7ft tall 90inches diameter black walnut log.
> call 989-553-0169
> WILL NOT RESPOND TO EMAILS
> 
> 
> 
> •Location: thumb
> •it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests




Only if I get the brick wall with the deal


----------



## MostShady1

Don't worry about those power lines.

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/grd/1665840751.html

dead maple tree. not big: about a foot in diameter. chainsaw it down & cut into manageable pieces for my fireplace. about an hour of work. you supply chainsaw.


----------



## TBrown

*Maybe if he paid me $500*

Firewood - $500 (North Eau Claire)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-04-04, 8:55PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I have four giant oak trees in my backyard that need to come down. Each tree has probably seven to ten cords of good wood. You pay to bring them down and be willing to cut-up and haul-away wood (one tree at a time or all four together) and this georgous hard-wood is yours. 

The most recent quote I got was $500 to bring down all four trees... but that price did NOT include cutting up, clean-up, and hauling away of wood. SERIOUS considerations only. 

These trees are HUGE... one way or another they are coming down. Would rather see wood go to someone who needs/wants it... so it's up to you. 

(Original ad was removed... not sure why. So trying again.)


----------



## SawGarage

This one is fun...lol

http://worcester.craigslist.org/wan/1668931227.html


_wanted chainsaw. huskey or stihl doesnt matter what size bar. working condition only.
774 573 4265
email [email protected]
will pay 25$ to 100$
thanks


_
I think I have a nice working Husky 55, maybe i'll be willing to sell it for $25.... rriiiiiiiigggghhhtt....:censored::censored::censored:


----------



## banshee67

*more free firewo.. i mean sticks..*






http://cnj.craigslist.org/zip/1677154033.html
he IS willing to cut into 18-22" lengths though ( looks like you could snap most of those in half by hand..) , and even help load the sticks!


----------



## BigE

I use stuff that small for fire starter material, but I use my miter saw to cut it. So much faster than trying to mess with a chainsaw on that size.


----------



## SawGarage

*Wow....*

THIS ONE TAKES THE CAKE....

And to think I was about to take a ride there to grab some of the wood....

and I offered to clean up the area for 1st grabs...

http://worcester.craigslist.org/zip/1676319601.html

...

_
Free wood for whoever comes and takes it. We had a big tree cut down and now are giving the cut pieces away. Great for campfire and to use for home heating. You'll need a truck and maybe a chainsaw to cut to the bigger pieces, but it is all free. Send me a note if you're interested, take as much or as little as you need.

**UPDATE** The wood is located in the Asian Longhorned Beetle area, and so cannot be transported outside of the restricted zone. You can take the wood if you live within the restricted area, see it in this map:

http://www.ci.worcester.ma.us/uploads/03/de/03de088cf7d61fdb53bbb7b8fd8e73da/alb-regulated-area.pdf


Thank you. _

I'm sure some are familiar with the Asian Long-Horned beetle, but if not, they burrow through trees, eventually killing them, and have no natural predators (that I'm aware of...) so they have been trying to quarantine the area just north of me... by CLEAR CUTTING all the hardwood, chipping and dumping it into piles in various areas... wasteful...but I guess necassary, ya know, if you are afraid of using pesticides.


----------



## Grace Tree

*I'm a millionaire 'cause I've got a bunch of these.*

I know I've gotten rid of at least a couple hundred thousand bucks worth of these.
$200 for an 8" oak biscuit

Phil


----------



## Philbert

Small Wood said:


> I know I've gotten rid of at least a couple hundred thousand bucks worth of these.



Surprised he didn't put such a valuable specimen up for bid.

Philbert


----------



## SawGarage

*Lmfao!!!*



Small Wood said:


> I know I've gotten rid of at least a couple hundred thousand bucks worth of these.
> $200 for an 8" oak biscuit
> 
> Phil



I bet they are just trying to get their money back, to be honest... LOL!!



Here's a good one....they're willing to pay $20 to have it cut up FOR FIREWOOD FOR THEM....you supply the saw...

_Cedar Wood (Burrillville)
Date: 2010-04-08, 1:48PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Cedar tree 14 feet long and about 14inches in diameter. Can be used for a fire place mantle, carving, wood burning, etc. It is cut at the base and most of the branches are cut off. If someone would rather cut it into firewood for our use we are willing to pay 20 dollars, (we don't have a chain saw). Will remove posting when it's gone.
Thanks
_


http://providence.craigslist.org/zip/1682485865.html


----------



## wampum

Heres some people from Pittsburgh that think they got Redwoods in their back yard,200 feet high: http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/zip/1685218002.html


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

wampum said:


> Heres some people from Pittsburgh that think they got Redwoods in their back yard,200 feet high: http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/zip/1685218002.html





Hey guys, a reminder: Craig's list ads EXPIRE after a few days, so don't just post the link, copy and paste the ad, too. Like this:



> Had 6- 200 foot pines trees taken down during winter storm. They are laying behind our house.
> Some of the logs are probably 15 to 20 feet long.



If you want to be really nice, include the pics, like this:














There are plenty of threads around here on how to upload pictures.


----------



## SawGarage

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Hey guys, a reminder: Craig's list ads EXPIRE after a few days, so don't just post the link, copy and paste the ad, too. Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to be really nice, include the pics, like this:
> 
> 
> There are plenty of threads around here on how to upload pictures.



Good call...know I have to go look to see how to upload pics, just to play nice...lol


----------



## zrs25

*Had to join after finding this! Nice site.*

Trade firewood for Atv's (Peterstown)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-04-03, 1:10AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Clearing land lots of timber for firewood. You can cut up downed trees theres a lot of them and large branches. When all downed timber is cut we will discuss what other trees can come down there are still so many to come down. Due to the amount of wood that can be taken. Working good condition atv's is what we are wanting in trade. We are in Peterstown, WV. 


Location: Peterstown 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## cassandrasdaddy

*don't fight over this guys*

Free Oak Wood-You Cut & Haul (Caroline County)
Date: 2010-04-10, 11:30AM EDT
Reply to: see below

I have two (2) very large Oak Trees in my front yard. I will give them to anyone who wants to come and cut them down and grind the stumps down to ground level. These Oaks are huge, at least 72 inches around at base and over 200ft tall, with at least 100ft straight run for lumber. These trees will probably need topping first. I do live in a subdivision, so I will require you are insured incase of any home damage. Again your payment will be the trees, you cut, grind the stumps and haul lumber away......If you are interested please call me at 571-269-9335


----------



## trax

*Oak Wood (East Greenbush)*

I can't believe someone hasn't jump on this one ???

Date: 2010-04-15, 9:22AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] 




I have a big oak tree limb that needs to come down. It’s a good size limb and it should be an easy task. In exchange you may keep the wood and I can help you load it. I do not want to take any risks so I would like to see someone fully insured for this job. Please, serious inquires only. I have attached a picture that could best show the one limb that needs cutting down. Please feel free to contact me. Thank You!


----------



## RVALUE

Is this thread kindred to going to the special olympics for entertainment?


----------



## SawGarage

*FREE WOOD!! Great fire wood....*

http://worcester.craigslist.org/zip/1693424324.html


PALLETS AND SCRAP WOOD
MUST TAKE IT ALL
GREAT FIRE WOOD !
SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY
DELIVERY NOT AVAILABLE!!!!!


----------



## Komitet

Here's a gem I just bumped into, 

http://brantford.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-home-garden-Black-Walnut-Tree-for-Sale-W0QQAdIdZ198077263


----------



## ironman_gq

wampum said:


> Heres some people from Pittsburgh that think they got Redwoods in their back yard,200 feet high: http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/zip/1685218002.html



Reminds me of what a friend told me you learn when you get married "and this is not TEN inches" you guys can figure the rest out.


----------



## BigE

Komitet said:


> Here's a gem I just bumped into,
> 
> http://brantford.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-home-garden-Black-Walnut-Tree-for-Sale-W0QQAdIdZ198077263



Wow! That one is special! $20,000 worth of wood in one tree! Think he'd take $5,000?


----------



## banshee67

"free firewood" (whole ad)


----------



## BigE

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/tls/1696652617.html

Stihl MS170 for $250. Or buy new for $180.


----------



## D&B Mack

BigE said:


> http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/tls/1696652617.html
> 
> Stihl MS170 for $250. Or buy new for $180.



maybe that is pesos?:monkey:


----------



## D&B Mack

*I may call just to humor myself...but it does say serious only...*

FREE OAK TREE(FIREWOOD) (pottstown)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-04-18, 2:00PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


i have an oak tree free to someone who knows how to cut down tree without damaging property for firewood. tree needs to go. blocking sunroom. serious inquiries only.


----------



## tnxm

http://pennstate.craigslist.org/mat/1677873096.html

I love the lines in the background of the walnut, ohh sure i would love to pay you to take them out


----------



## D&B Mack

*Don't all jump at once...*

Maybe I'll get lucky and get a load of pine needles to mix in with my great mulch!!!
________________________________________________________


Free wood good for mulching (mohnton)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-04-16, 10:31AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Have a huge pile of Spruce and Pine tree limbs that need to be removed off my property. Perfect for mulching, you pick up. If interested please contact by email.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

RVALUE said:


> Is this thread kindred to going to the special olympics for entertainment?





Nope! These people have no excuse, so it's okay to laugh at them! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## trax

Firewood for Sale - $1 (Clifton Park, NY)

Date: 2010-04-18, 2:44PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected]











Chopped Firewood, $1, $2 & $3 per log depending on size. Reply to set up appointment


----------



## hunter0182

*firewood 1$,2$,3$*

I kid you not ,a guy called me and i went out to his property to look at some trees to cut, he has a dollar store and sells firewood just like that, and if you buy so many logs he give you a few free


----------



## D&B Mack

trax said:


> Firewood for Sale - $1 (Clifton Park, NY)
> 
> Date: 2010-04-18, 2:44PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chopped Firewood, $1, $2 & $3 per log depending on size. Reply to set up appointment



I would like to see a $3 log.


----------



## Philbert

D&B Mack said:


> I would like to see a $3 log.



I only hav a 'Five': can you give me back a dollar and a few twigs or leaves?

Philbert


----------



## jcrenfrow

*concrete*

Any body need a slab? Please dont mess up his yard XD. 

http://dayton.craigslist.org/zip/1701826407.html
6 ft by 13 ft slab (Belmont)

Date: 2010-04-20, 5:13PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I have 6 ft by 13 ft slab in by backyard. There is a crack in the middle of it. It's yours for free. You must remove it yourself - without additional damaging to my yard. 

I would like to remove it so I can build a garden ASAP. 

Thanks! 
Location: Belmont
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


PostingID: 1701826407


----------



## needwood

cjcocn said:


> :jawdrop: :jawdrop:
> 
> Double-unbelievable!
> 
> This thread reminds me of my neighbor who last winter called me in january and told me (not asked - told me) that they were going to have to take some of my wood because they ran out. ..... They made out just as poorly as when they came over to tell me that i had to clean out my barn so that they could use it for their horses ... Or the time that they told me that i had to go and shoot a skunk that they had trapped under their trailer ... Or the time they told me that i had to take the machines that i rented and do their driveway and dig them a ditch ... Or ...  ... Ok, now i'm just depressing myself.



wow!!!!


----------



## needwood

coog said:


> I love Craig's and use it ALL the time, but I have noticed a disturbing trend: It has made begging acceptable.Every day there will be ads asking for valuable items for free.On our list right now there are ads such as WANTED FREE FIREWOOD, OAK,HEDGE OR HICKORY ONLY, or WILL TAKE ANY UNWANTED DRY FIREWOOD,or I AM GOING TO BE NEEDING SOME FIREWOOD SOON this listed along with maybe a dozen FIREWOOD FOR SALE ads.My current favorite IT SURE WOULD BE NICE TO HAVE SOME FIREWOOD SO I CAN BE WARM THIS WINTER...well duh, why do you think a bunch of us spend so much time gathering the stuff? This phenomenom extends to woodstoves as well: WANTED FREE OR VERY,VERY CHEEP(sic)WOODSTOVE:NO CRACKS! I have never gotten free firewood in my life.At best, I have bartered my labor and skills for someones unwanted trees.


 My last ad on C.L. said, Free firewood wanted. 
I need firewood to heat my home. I can saw and haul if the tree is down. If you have any trees you need taken down and they are not to close to any property that can be damaged,ill take them down for you. Sorry,i cant haul away any brush. THANK YOU! 
You have a good point. The word free doesn't fit here but i don't know any other way to put it"


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Wow! A new tree species! Elm pine! 




> FREE 70' ELM/PINE TREE! COME DIG IT OUT AND HAUL AWAY WITHOUT DAMAGING THE NEIGHBORS HOMES AND ITS YOURS...WOULD PREFER AN EXPERIENCED WOODSMAN TO CUT IT DOWN OR SOMEONE WHO CUTS TREES DOWN AND CHOPPS FOR WOOD TO SELL. PLEASE EMAIL WITH DETAILS ON HOW YOU WOULD DO IT AND WHAT EXPERIENCE YOU HAVE IN CUTTING TREES OOF THIS SIZE WITH LIMITED SPACE DOWN. THANK YOU!!!



http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/zip/1704051674.html

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## D&B Mack

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Wow! A new tree species! Elm pine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/zip/1704051674.html
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Sure, my name is John Doe with JD's Tree Service. We have been cutting trees for 75+ years. I don't have a business card on me, but I can get that information to you. I prefer to do it during the day when noone is around. 
:greenchainsaw:


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

coog said:


> I have never gotten free firewood in my life.At best, I have bartered my labor and skills for someones unwanted trees.



Wow, that's too bad! I get ALL my wood for free! It's either road kill (cut up by power or road crews and left beside the road), or I get culls from a log processor.


I don't beg for it, though!


----------



## WVwoodsman

*Police: Conn. man in feud placed fake orgy ad on Craig's List*

http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=D9F86NU80&show_article=1



HARTFORD, Conn. (AP) - A Connecticut man who was feuding with his neighbor targeted her in an explicit online posting that invited strangers to a rowdy orgy with a bored soccer mom, police said. 
Philip James Conran, 42, made his first court appearance Thursday, but did not enter a plea to charges including reckless endangerment, harassment, criminal trespass and risk of injury to a minor. 

The charges stem from an April 5 posting on Craigslist that said a West Hartford woman wanted to "please as many as I can before I go to work!" Detectives, Conran's attorney and the woman targeted in the posting are not saying what prompted the feud between the longtime neighbors in the middle-class Hartford suburb. 

West Hartford Police Chief James Strillacci said even veteran officers were surprised by the number of strangers who knocked on the woman's door, called the house or drove by. 

"We were saying to ourselves, 'The economy must be worse than we think if all of these able-bodied men are able to immediately drop everything and drive over to this neighborhood'" on a Monday morning, he said. 

One man who showed up went to the wrong house, where he groped a teenage girl, police said. He has been charged with sexual assault and other counts. His attorney said his client has psychological issues and plans to plead not guilty. 

Conran, an unemployed cook, has been free on $75,000 bond since his arrest. The married father was ordered Thursday to have no contact with his neighbor. 

His attorney, Michael Georgetti, said Conran has no criminal history and has been out of work since a major back operation in March. The arrest affidavit says he gave a written, sworn confession to police. 

"Hopefully we'll reach a resolution that's fair not only to my client, but fair also to other people involved in this incident," Georgetti said. 

The Craigslist ad, titled "Looking for lust," was purported to be written by a married soccer mom hoping to fulfill her fantasy of group sex and inviting strangers to "please come play." It listed her street address. 

Men started showing up at her door and in her neighborhood, prompting her brother-in-law to stand guard and write down visitors' license plates, police said. He also shooed away those bold enough to come to the door, including one who threatened to post her picture at soccer fields around town, authorities said. 

By the time the posting was removed, more than a half-dozen people had parked nearby or come to her door, and others slowly drove by or circled the neighborhood, police said. 

The woman declined to comment when contacted this week by The Associated Press. 

Police linked the posting to Conran through Craigslist and his Internet provider, according to court records. 

Investigators confiscated Conran's computers and are examining them for potential links to other complaints, police said. 

Last year, someone pretended to be the woman, then engaged in an explicit online chat with a stranger and invited the man over, Strillacci said. The woman sought help from police when the stranger showed up on her doorstep. 

Susan MacTavish Best, a spokeswoman for Craigslist, said the company actively cooperates with police and that using the service for criminal purposes "inevitably leads to apprehension and prosecution."


----------



## D&B Mack

Well, looks like my afternoon is open now...


----------



## Nogoingback

Fireplace Wood (Neenah)
Date: 2010-04-23, 6:38PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

The wood is free to those that want it. A remodeling project has left some railroad ties I don't really need. The ties have been cut to fireplace size (neighbor got a new chain saw) but you may want to split some of it. Call 920-725-3098 for location and directions.


----------



## pipe76

*Hard to pass up!!*

http://newlondon.craigslist.org/zip/1708512078.html

At least it's free!


----------



## D&B Mack

*At least it is kiln dried...*

Camp Firewood - $50

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-04-26, 11:25AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


One cord of kiln dried white pine wood, 5" x 7" x 17"-34" lengths. 


•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1710806222


----------



## SawGarage

Nogoingback said:


> Fireplace Wood (Neenah)
> 
> The ties have been cut to fireplace size (neighbor got a new chain saw).....



well, well, well....what a nice neighbor for you to LET him RUIN his saw cutting up railroad ties...


----------



## kevin j

maybe the order is the other way around: he cut them up, then had to buy a new chainsaw........

wicked on saws due to all the embedded ballast particles.


----------



## WVwoodsman

*wanting sperm donation for a couple trying to have a baby*

http://charlestonwv.craigslist.org/wan/1678186047.html



We are a loving lesbian couple who have been in a relationship for four years now. We are looking for a male donor to help us make our family complete. We will pay 200 dollars for 6 samples a month. and $1000 after conception. Must have a picture and background info. Must be medically tested and STD free. If interested please email us back with a recent photo and description of yourself. 



Any takers?


----------



## banshee67

WVwoodsman said:


> http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=D9F86NU80&show_article=1
> 
> 
> 
> HARTFORD, Conn. (AP) - A Connecticut man who was feuding with his neighbor targeted her in an explicit online posting that invited strangers to a rowdy orgy with a bored soccer mom, police said.
> Philip James Conran, 42, made his first court appearance Thursday, but did not enter a plea to charges including reckless endangerment, harassment, criminal trespass and risk of injury to a minor.
> 
> The charges stem from an April 5 posting on Craigslist that said a West Hartford woman wanted to "please as many as I can before I go to work!" Detectives, Conran's attorney and the woman targeted in the posting are not saying what prompted the feud between the longtime neighbors in the middle-class Hartford suburb.
> 
> West Hartford Police Chief James Strillacci said even veteran officers were surprised by the number of strangers who knocked on the woman's door, called the house or drove by.
> 
> "We were saying to ourselves, 'The economy must be worse than we think if all of these able-bodied men are able to immediately drop everything and drive over to this neighborhood'" on a Monday morning, he said.
> 
> One man who showed up went to the wrong house, where he groped a teenage girl, police said. He has been charged with sexual assault and other counts. His attorney said his client has psychological issues and plans to plead not guilty.
> 
> Conran, an unemployed cook, has been free on $75,000 bond since his arrest. The married father was ordered Thursday to have no contact with his neighbor.
> 
> His attorney, Michael Georgetti, said Conran has no criminal history and has been out of work since a major back operation in March. The arrest affidavit says he gave a written, sworn confession to police.
> 
> "Hopefully we'll reach a resolution that's fair not only to my client, but fair also to other people involved in this incident," Georgetti said.
> 
> The Craigslist ad, titled "Looking for lust," was purported to be written by a married soccer mom hoping to fulfill her fantasy of group sex and inviting strangers to "please come play." It listed her street address.
> 
> Men started showing up at her door and in her neighborhood, prompting her brother-in-law to stand guard and write down visitors' license plates, police said. He also shooed away those bold enough to come to the door, including one who threatened to post her picture at soccer fields around town, authorities said.
> 
> By the time the posting was removed, more than a half-dozen people had parked nearby or come to her door, and others slowly drove by or circled the neighborhood, police said.
> 
> The woman declined to comment when contacted this week by The Associated Press.
> 
> Police linked the posting to Conran through Craigslist and his Internet provider, according to court records.
> 
> Investigators confiscated Conran's computers and are examining them for potential links to other complaints, police said.
> 
> Last year, someone pretended to be the woman, then engaged in an explicit online chat with a stranger and invited the man over, Strillacci said. The woman sought help from police when the stranger showed up on her doorstep.
> 
> Susan MacTavish Best, a spokeswoman for Craigslist, said the company actively cooperates with police and that using the service for criminal purposes "inevitably leads to apprehension and prosecution."




lmfao !!!
ive always wondered about ad's like that
i often see ads for free firewood that say "wood around back of house, DO NOT KNOCK ON DOOR" , they make it a point in many of these ads to tell you to not knock on the door, like they are setting you up for burglary or their neighbors up to be robbed?
ive looked through that personals section on craigslist before, there is some funny #### on there, guarantee half those people posting phone numbers are posting the numbers of people they are seeking revenge again
it would be so easy to #### with someone you dont like with fake ads listing things for real cheap or free, u could have someones phone ringing off the hook all day for weeks


----------



## D&B Mack

WVwoodsman said:


> http://charlestonwv.craigslist.org/wan/1678186047.html
> 
> 
> 
> We are a loving lesbian couple who have been in a relationship for four years now. We are looking for a male donor to help us make our family complete. We will pay 200 dollars for 6 samples a month. and $1000 after conception. Must have a picture and background info. Must be medically tested and STD free. If interested please email us back with a recent photo and description of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Any takers?



I have already started on my first sample, figured best to be ahead of the game!!!


----------



## DK_stihl

*FIREWOOD FROM LARGE HARDWOOD TREE (Irondequoit)*

http://rochester.craigslist.org/for/1713719571.html

Large hardwood tree recently cut down. Wood from tree for sale.

See photos - LARGE LOGS (from main TRUNK)are $45 each;
ALL SMALL LOGS (from large BRANCHES) for $75 TOTAL

CASH ONLY


----------



## banshee67

anyone need cinder blocks?

http://cnj.craigslist.org/zip/1719098423.html




"Free Cinder Blocks

I have 2 Cinder Blocks to give away for free!"


----------



## banshee67

DK_stihl said:


> http://rochester.craigslist.org/for/1713719571.html
> 
> Large hardwood tree recently cut down. Wood from tree for sale.
> 
> See photos - LARGE LOGS (from main TRUNK)are $45 each;
> ALL SMALL LOGS (from large BRANCHES) for $75 TOTAL
> 
> CASH ONLY



thats great...


----------



## RAMROD48

*Whats a Perch tree? does it have fins?*

http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/zip/1717101713.html


----------



## Dave

I don't know, sounds fishy to me....


----------



## SpiralAcacia

Nogoingback said:


> Fireplace Wood (Neenah)
> Date: 2010-04-23, 6:38PM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> The wood is free to those that want it. A remodeling project has left some railroad ties I don't really need. The ties have been cut to fireplace size (neighbor got a new chain saw) but you may want to split some of it. Call 920-725-3098 for location and directions.



Actually, they can be used for landscaping. Borders for raised beds or such.
If it's free and not too far...

SA


----------



## banshee67

http://cnj.craigslist.org/zip/1735713527.html
free fire wood


----------



## D&B Mack

banshee67 said:


> http://cnj.craigslist.org/zip/1735713527.html
> free fire wood



Well...there not lying about it...


----------



## kevin j

Q there not lying about it... Q


If there was more they would have said 'free fireS wood'...........


----------



## D&B Mack

kevin j said:


> Q there not lying about it... Q
> 
> 
> If there was more they would have said 'free fireS wood'...........


----------



## banshee67

lol ya, i guess its not a lie.. at least its cut into peices..
let me go burn off $15 in gas to pick it up and ill let you know how it burns :greenchainsaw:


----------



## RAMROD48

http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/zip/1736369563.html

have you been in a coma for the past year? were you abducted by aliens? on a drug binge? encased in carbonite? kidnapped by gary coleman while he forced you to re-enact whole episodes of the golden girls and didn't even let you be blanche? god i hate that guy. blanche i mean, not gary coleman. he's ok in my book. but so anyway, i've got about a years' worth of the WALL STREET JOURNAL here. there's probably a couple missing, so if you're some kind of OCD person, this may not be the auction for you. but if you want to catch up on all of last years' headlines, this is the auction for you or someone that has to read it to you because your eyes are still adjusting due to your unfreezing process! you'll relive such headlines as "Black friday tests economy" and "Hershey plots cadbury bid"! the thrills! the chills! they can all be yours. FOR FREE. 

or use it as kindling. whatever. just come get it out of my apartment.


----------



## howellhandmade

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/zip/1720000832.html

Hope springs eternal.

Jack


----------



## needwood

DK_stihl said:


> http://rochester.craigslist.org/for/1713719571.html
> 
> Large hardwood tree recently cut down. Wood from tree for sale.
> 
> See photos - LARGE LOGS (from main TRUNK)are $45 each;
> ALL SMALL LOGS (from large BRANCHES) for $75 TOTAL
> 
> CASH ONLY



Damn!! Now i know what i have Ben doing wrong. I should be rich by now"""


----------



## D&B Mack

RAMROD48 said:


> http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/zip/1736369563.html
> 
> have you been in a coma for the past year? were you abducted by aliens? on a drug binge? encased in carbonite? kidnapped by gary coleman while he forced you to re-enact whole episodes of the golden girls and didn't even let you be blanche? god i hate that guy. blanche i mean, not gary coleman. he's ok in my book. but so anyway, i've got about a years' worth of the WALL STREET JOURNAL here. there's probably a couple missing, so if you're some kind of OCD person, this may not be the auction for you. but if you want to catch up on all of last years' headlines, this is the auction for you or someone that has to read it to you because your eyes are still adjusting due to your unfreezing process! you'll relive such headlines as "Black friday tests economy" and "Hershey plots cadbury bid"! the thrills! the chills! they can all be yours. FOR FREE.
> 
> or use it as kindling. whatever. just come get it out of my apartment.



I like the picture of the dog and thre frisbie...FAILED!!!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

*Tree Looper - $20 (Woodbridge)*

So, the next time you need to loop your tree.....


http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/grd/1737887917.html



> Tree looper with extension that allows you reach high spots.
> 
> Call xxx-xxx-xxxx




Hmmm. Maybe he already reached his personal high spot....


----------



## jhoff310

http://toledo.craigslist.org/for/1750110976.html

350 for 2-3 truckloads of maple wow whatta deal  price will go up when its split and seasoned


Jeff


----------



## dougeee

email this posting to a friend seattle craigslist > seattle > for sale / wanted > free stuff 
please flag with care: 


miscategorized


prohibited


spam/overpost

best of craigslist

Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
Free Firewood (View Ridge/Seattle)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-05-24, 8:10PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I just took down a peach and a cherry tree and they are up for grabs for firewood. The available trunks of the peach is 10 feet tall by 6" diameter, the cherry is 4 feet tall by 5" diameter. There are also smaller branches that could be used for kindling. If you come please take the whole trunk, or cut it up (chainsaw?) in the driveway (not the grass). The trunks are currently in the parking strip. Kindling branches are next to the trunks as well a second bunch in front of recycling bins on street. 

Address: 7541 44 Avenue NE, Seattle 98115 
WHAT A GREAT LOAD OF WOOD THIS IS. HUH!!!!!!!!!!

Location: View Ridge/Seattle 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1758096428


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Copyright © 2010 craigslist, inc. terms of use privacy policy feedback forum


----------



## vwboomer

I'd be all over that in a second. It would keep my smoker puffing away for quite some time:greenchainsaw:


----------



## BigE

vwboomer said:


> I'd be all over that in a second. It would keep my smoker puffing away for quite some time:greenchainsaw:



Ditto that. Once the tree is on the ground, going through and grabbing a truck load of smoking wood is the easy part!


----------



## BigE

http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/grd/1761317448.html

Poulan electric chainsaw

This saw works well, although needs the chain sharpened, this is why the 55 dollar price.

The model is a ES300

The reviews are great for this saw, it has more than enough power for *even tree felling*. 

The chain was sharpened by my boss, it was quickly evident he didn't know what he was doing. It is an easy fix.

I would love to keep it but we are moving and it has got to go!

the cord is in good shape, come have a look at it, hear it run and see it really goes well​


----------



## SawGarage

BigE said:


> http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/grd/1761317448.html
> 
> Poulan electric chainsaw
> 
> this is why the 55 dollar price. *WOW!!*
> 
> The model is a ES300
> 
> The reviews are great for this saw, it has more than enough power for *even tree felling*.  *WOW AGAIN!*
> 
> The chain was sharpened by my boss, it was quickly evident he didn't know what he was doing. It is an easy fix.
> 
> I would love to keep it but we are moving and it has got to go!
> 
> the cord is in good shape, come have a look at it, hear it run and see it really goes well​



* HEAR IT RUN....lol*


----------



## Remmz

http://poconos.craigslist.org/wan/1731538270.html

*Someone to buy our property*

Date: 2010-05-08, 9:22PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

We have property that has some problems with it, but it IS buildable. We need to get rid of it, so make an offer, any offer. Have a great day! 





Yes, that's all they posted...
$5 anyone?


----------



## D&B Mack

Remmz said:


> http://poconos.craigslist.org/wan/1731538270.html
> 
> *Someone to buy our property*
> 
> Date: 2010-05-08, 9:22PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> We have property that has some problems with it, but it IS buildable. We need to get rid of it, so make an offer, any offer. Have a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's all they posted...
> $5 anyone?



I will got in on it with you, I'll put in $5 as well...


----------



## woodchop

*Are you handy?*

KAWASAKI MTD PRO MOWER - $100 (ROCKFORD)
Date: 2010-05-27, 3:25PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

MTD PRO MOWER. 6.5 HP, 21" BLADE. SELF-PROPELLED, SIX SPEEDS. CRANKSHAFT CRACKED AND SEPARATED. OTHERWISE, ENGINE RUNS GREAT. IF YOU'RE HANDY WITH ENGINE REPAIR, YOU COULD HAVE A GREAT MOWER.


----------



## foursaps

> http://providence.craigslist.org/grd/1765947856.html
> 
> Huge Boulders - $150 (East Greenwich, RI)
> Date: 2010-05-29, 5:02PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> We have a huge pile of giant boulders. These boulders range widely in size. Great for landscapers, or for someone building a garden. Prices are negotiable, but looking to get anywhere from $100 to $200 for each boulder, depending on the size.
> Thanks!
> 
> * Location: East Greenwich, RI
> * it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests




if that guy can get 100-200 per rock, i am a fricken millionare!!!


----------



## Dalmatian90

Neighbor is a former dairy farmer who has since the 60s run a business tearing down old homes to part them out.

He also found out there was a market for boulders. He actually had to buy a bigger (used) backhoe since his first one wasn't powerful enough to load some them.

Basically just digging out his stone dump. He could remember hauling many of them there with his father back in the 1940s. Once customers chose the boulders, a flat bed tractor trailer hauls them away.

Prices, I'm certain, where in that range and up.


----------



## SpiralAcacia

*Get yer boulders here!!!*



foursaps said:


> if that guy can get 100-200 per rock, i am a fricken millionare!!!



Quality rock, white-yellow-brownish tint, all sizes (We deal in mountains too),
Why spend $$$$ somewhere else come see our stock today,
Special deals on holy stones Mon.-Thu. 9am-4pm, get it here.
On our portfolio - Mt.Siny, Tempel mt., Musque of the Rock, Jacob's rock, various famous infidel & blasphemer stoning originals and the real rock Moses whacked with his staff too.
How to get here: Drive to Mideast, past Italy on left and you can't miss us - 
It's just a stone throw away haha

Oh yeah, *U-deliver*.

SA


----------



## ironman_gq

Dalmatian90 said:


> Neighbor is a former dairy farmer who has since the 60s run a business tearing down old homes to part them out.
> 
> He also found out there was a market for boulders. He actually had to buy a bigger (used) backhoe since his first one wasn't powerful enough to load some them.
> 
> Basically just digging out his stone dump. He could remember hauling many of them there with his father back in the 1940s. Once customers chose the boulders, a flat bed tractor trailer hauls them away.
> 
> Prices, I'm certain, where in that range and up.



Up here the dirt contractors call them pay stones. They load em up and sell them to people in Minneapolis who want them to put in their yard. Anything bigger than 2ft across can bring quite a bit of money and those city people seem to be willing to pay almost anything for em.


----------



## SawGarage

http://worcester.craigslist.org/wan/1765297201.html

LMAO!


_
Professional to Fall trees (Charlton)
Date: 2010-05-29, 10:16AM EDT
Reply to: see below

I am looking for a professional licensed & insured person who has the ability to fall two very large cottonwood trees. these trees are about 75' +/- and are accessible but near homes & a neighbors fence so they do need to be done by a professional. we are not looking for some "psycho do it all daredevil" with a chain saw. we are willing to have the person who falls them take the wood for payment or to work out a fair price for the work. the address is 7 Griffin Road, Charlton. I will be around doing yard work today if you would like to swing by before 5pm & we can talk. For future reference the phone number is 508-248-0000 (yes, that is really our number) However, i cant guarantee to be by the phone today. These trees have to go soon due to childrens allergies. Thanks
_


----------



## BigE

Spell check, anyone? Punctuation? I'm sure that additional emails would probably be best. LOL.

http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/tls/1770801955.html

*Sthil* *cainsaw*
Date: 2010-06-01, 8:20PM PDT

I have a small *sthil* saw for sale. The saw runs *grate* and has a 16in bar. The saw is small and light, *grate *for fire wood or any small trimming. *Im* asking *150* *obo*. Please *e mail* with questions.​


----------



## Philbert

BigE said:


> Spell check, anyone? Punctuation? I'm sure that additional emails would probably be best. LOL.
> 
> http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/tls/1770801955.html
> 
> *Sthil* *cainsaw*
> Date: 2010-06-01, 8:20PM PDT
> 
> I have a small *sthil* saw for sale. The saw runs *grate* and has a 16in bar. The saw is small and light, *grate *for fire wood or any small trimming. *Im* asking *150* *obo*. Please *e mail* with questions.​



You mis-understand BigE- it doesn't cut, it just makes a lot of noise and always has ("Still raises cain"). Also, he tried to remove a fence with it, but it did not work ("Ruins gate"). Comes with a device for holding up burning logs ("grate for firewood"). Sounds like a good deal to me. Not sure what the '16in' things means, or why he wants to buy a band instrument ('obo'). Some people are funny.


----------



## BigE

Philbert said:


> You mis-understand BigE- it doesn't cut, it just makes a lot of noise and always has ("Still raises cain"). Also, he tried to remove a fence with it, but it did not work ("Ruins gate"). Comes with a device for holding up burning logs ("grate for firewood"). Sounds like a good deal to me. Not sure what the '16in' things means, or why he wants to buy a band instrument ('obo'). Some people are funny.



Ah, thanks for the clarification! I think he wants 150 obos, though. Maybe he is trying to start a band?


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

http://madison.craigslist.org/for/1777318625.html

Firewood - $200 (Sun Prairie, WI)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-06-05, 6:29PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Almost full cord of maple and small amount of birch. $200.00 OBO 


•Location: Sun Prairie, WI 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1777318625


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pic shows MAYBE 4'x6x??" deep.


----------



## 3fordasho

*added pic for ya....*

Added pic...




WetBehindtheEar said:


> http://madison.craigslist.org/for/1777318625.html
> 
> Firewood - $200 (Sun Prairie, WI)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2010-06-05, 6:29PM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Almost full cord of maple and small amount of birch. $200.00 OBO
> 
> <a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&current=3n53oc3l45U65X25S5a652523f478a15b1a.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/3n53oc3l45U65X25S5a652523f478a15b1a.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> 
> •Location: Sun Prairie, WI
> •it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 1777318625
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Pic shows MAYBE 4'x6x??" deep.


----------



## BigE

WetBehindtheEar said:


> http://madison.craigslist.org/for/1777318625.html
> 
> Firewood - $200 (Sun Prairie, WI)



Wow! I want to sell "cords" of firewood in WI.


----------



## PA Plumber

_Here some turning wood, if anyone is interested..._

Black Walnut Trees / Roots (Camp Hill)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-06-07, 1:19PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


4 Black Walnut Trees ~ FREE
You must remove & haul 
Removal must be completed by an insured party. 
Proof of insurance is required; NO exceptions 

Black Walnut lumber usually sells high, due to the quality of it's wood. The roots are valued for gun stock, amongst other things. We only have 4 trees, so we're not interested in trying to cash in on them. We still realize there is potential value in them and figured we should offer them as lumber before having them removed and burned as fire wood. http://www.thewoodbox.com/data/wood/walnutinfo.htm 

We will require a written agreement confirming stumps are too be ground immediately after the trees are removed. If you want the roots as well, you're welcome to take as much as is accessible, however, the area MUST be filled back in with soil at the end of the job. You do not have to dig out the roots, unless you want them. 

We are also asking that a fairly small pine tree, situated beside one of the black walnut trees be removed & that stump be ground as well. You do not have to take the pine wood, unless you want it. We will deal with cutting it up once it's down if you're not interested in it. This should take all of 10-20 minutes (tops) if the equipment is already here. We removed the other 4 pines by ourselves, easily, in a few hours. (3 of us, with a rope, chain saw & ladder) 

If interested & can meet the criteria above, please respond via email with your name & phone number.
Responses without a phone number will not be answered. 





Location: Camp Hill 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1779725749


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

BigE said:


> Wow! I want to sell "cords" of firewood in WI.



You can hardly blame Joe Homeowner for not knowing what a cord is, when there are so many firewood sellers out there that don't.


That looks like it might be one of those "rick" things, er mebbe one of them "face cord" thingys.

'Course, nobody really knows what those things actaully are since they change from one place to another, or even from one person to another... :monkey:


----------



## kevin j

If you want a WT, trades, or only $125 cash buys it. kcj



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


18 inch 40cc poulan wild thing with nice hardshell case,runs well...........have two exactly the same......would trade one for a rider in need of help,or into rifles and sportin goods,could use a nice raft or canoe or make me some offers really...... would like a tmobile touch phone............would take 125 cash as well......


----------



## snofrog

kevin j said:


> If you want a WT, trades, or only $125 cash buys it. kcj
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 18 inch 40cc poulan wild thing with nice hardshell case,runs well...........have two exactly the same......would trade one for a rider in need of help,or into rifles and sportin goods,could use a nice raft or canoe or make me some offers really...... would like a tmobile touch phone............would take 125 cash as well......



yeehaaa my wild thing is appreciating in value :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MNTAINGAL23

Free big tree for lumber / firewood. At Kent east closed to Lake Meridian Park, a maple tree is about 96” circumference or 30” diameter at 1 foot above ground. You will bring a big train saw 18” or large, I will cut it down on the lawn, then you will make the tree disappear. Easy access, an 18-wheeler can be back to touch the tree. Send me an email and I will respond if the tree is still there. 

Tell me what a big "Train saw" is?
Not only does he want you to bring your chainsaw he wants to use it to cut down the tree himself and then you get to clean it all up.
Lord only knows why he doesn't have a chainsaw himself.:chainsawguy:


----------



## IllinoisJim

*free oak firewood*

One stipulation. You must drop tree.Have 2 thirty foot oak treed ready to fall about two foot around and dogwood .If you can`t drop them and get them out of here don`t reply.thanks 

----------------------
Here's another one:
-------------------------------------------------------------

Title: someone to cut down tree and take free wood

i have a couple of trees that need to be cut down and one to have stup pulled ferom ground in return you can have all wood for firewood. contact 314 221 xxxx thanks


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> Free big tree for lumber / firewood. At Kent east closed to Lake Meridian Park,




What I want to know is, why is Kent east closed to Lake Meridian Park?


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

IllinoisJim said:


> Have 2 thirty foot oak treed






:jawdrop: 

Wow! How do you get an oak *treed*? And two of them!!! It must have been a pretty big dog to run them oaks up a tree, I'm tellin' ya! Wonder what kind of tree they climbed up? I didn't know oaks could climb! 






IllinoisJim said:


> ready to fall about two foot around and dogwood .



Hmmm. That must be a local slang expression. I guess he means those oaks only climbed a couple of feet, so they won't fall very far, but I just can't figure out the "around and dogwood" part.....


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> Tell me what a big "Train saw" is?





Oh, that's easy, Mountain Gal! That's one of them big saws they carry on trains, so they can clear the tracks if a tree falls across them. They run off the engine's steam system.

Can't imagine why he'd insist on using one of those. It's going to be pretty hard to find one, since they stopped making them a long, long time ago.

And where are you going to get the steam to run the thing? 

I think the guy's loco, myself.


----------



## wvlogger

BlueRidgeMark said:


> I think the guy's loco, myself.



nice pun


----------



## doobie57z

"Wanted someone to tear down a garage in Escanaba - (Ishpeming)
Looking for someone to tear down an old 2 car garage in Esc. Lots of nice old lumber in it.Whoever tears it down will keep the materials as payment. (906) 485-1363" I would do it, but how much would you pay in taxes on that? I don't need no IRS troubles.http://up.craigslist.org/wan/1798751926.html


----------



## yooper

doobie57z said:


> "Wanted someone to tear down a garage in Escanaba - (Ishpeming)
> Looking for someone to tear down an old 2 car garage in Esc. Lots of nice old lumber in it.Whoever tears it down will keep the materials as payment. (906) 485-1363" I would do it, but how much would you pay in taxes on that? I don't need no IRS troubles.http://up.craigslist.org/wan/1798751926.html



lol I read that today on the yooper page...I have a buddy in Esky I will have to call him to take a look......what part of N.WI ya from?


----------



## doobie57z

yooper said:


> lol I read that today on the yooper page...I have a buddy in Esky I will have to call him to take a look......what part of N.WI ya from?



Just south of Hurley, on Pine lake


----------



## yooper

doobie57z said:


> Just south of Hurley, on Pine lake



hey I lived in the 2 a frames in Hurley by Berts back in 89☺ granpa in law lives in Hurley.


----------



## doobie57z

BigE said:


> Wow! I want to sell "cords" of firewood in WI.


 Firewood don't come cheap here in the Badger state. $ 1300/ pile.

11 - 80 ft oak trees cut for burning - $1300 (necedah,wi)
Date: 2010-06-21, 8:09PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

we cut down 11 red oak trees 80 foot tall
cut in March 2009
1st $1300 takes all
resell for twice as much
you haul
call or text 608-395-5386

* Location: necedah,wi
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

image 1804110501-0 image 1804110501-1http://northernwi.craigslist.org/for/1804110501.htmlhttp://northernwi.craigslist.org/for/1804110501.html


----------



## 3fordasho

*pics added*

added pic links-




doobie57z said:


> Firewood don't come cheap here in the Badger state. $ 1300/ pile.
> 
> 11 - 80 ft oak trees cut for burning - $1300 (necedah,wi)
> Date: 2010-06-21, 8:09PM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> we cut down 11 red oak trees 80 foot tall
> cut in March 2009
> 1st $1300 takes all
> resell for twice as much
> you haul
> call or text 608-395-5386
> 
> * Location: necedah,wi
> * it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> <a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&current=3n63m63ld5Z55T35U0a6lb49b37c15c9415.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/3n63m63ld5Z55T35U0a6lb49b37c15c9415.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&current=3na3p03o35V05Y65P4a6lb11cce7edb6a15.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/3na3p03o35V05Y65P4a6lb11cce7edb6a15.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> image 1804110501-0 image 1804110501-1http://northernwi.craigslist.org/for/1804110501.htmlhttp://northernwi.craigslist.org/for/1804110501.html


----------



## husqvarna257

Best craigs list ad I went to look at was a "cigar tree" and it was allover the house next door, a fence and his garage. it stood at least 80' had side limbs that were close to 18" or more. You can have it all free if you take it down! I told him you need an arborist with equipment for that. He said the $1500 they asked was a rip off and he would find somebody who will do it for free.


----------



## banshee67

free horse in return for cutting down trees!? 
should i go cut these trees down for the horse, can i sell a horse?





http://cnj.craigslist.org/bar/1805814196.html

Tree Removel for Horse -
I need 3 or 4 trees removed (died over the winter), tallest about 25ft, it is an old oak. You can keep the firewood. In addition to the wood, I will give you a 10yo, Paint horse. She has had excellent western pleasure training. We have too many horses and need to downsize. So our downsizing, is a win-win for you. Nice western pleasure horse and fire work.


----------



## stihlaficionado

doobie57z said:


> "Wanted someone to tear down a garage in Escanaba - (Ishpeming)
> Looking for someone to tear down an old 2 car garage in Esc. Lots of nice old lumber in it.Whoever tears it down will keep the materials as payment. (906) 485-1363" I would do it, but how much would you pay in taxes on that? I don't need no IRS troubles.http://up.craigslist.org/wan/1798751926.html



That's a keeper around here(if the wood is still solid). What we usually have are old barns/corn cribs that are already leaning, roofs caved in etc.


----------



## Oldtimer

*Any NH members need a super-split?*

I just saw this on Craigslist, an electric super split, i've used one, and they work the mutts nutts.
This IS NOT mine, I'm just giving a heads up to the firewood crowd here.

http://nh.craigslist.org/grd/1806608080.html


----------



## stint

Kinda mis-leading at best, and deceptive at worst (like many craiglist)

Ad sez 
They have a website: http://supersplit.com/ where they sell a similar electric model for $2330. 603-312-2142.

BUTTTT 
the brand new "similar" model is 1 (one) full horsepower versus the 1/2 (one half) horsepower the Craigslist clown is trying to get a sucker for.

Another "clue": 
The "similar" 1/2 hp model he is trying to unload is no longer manufactured or sold by Supersplit


----------



## Oldtimer

stint said:


> Kinda mis-leading at best, and deceptive at worst (like many craiglist)
> 
> Ad sez
> They have a website: http://supersplit.com/ where they sell a similar electric model for $2330. 603-312-2142.
> 
> BUTTTT
> the brand new "similar" model is 1 (one) full horsepower versus the (now obsolete and no longer sold) 1/2 (one half) horsepower the Craigslist clown is trying to get a sucker for.



It's a good deal at $975, the 1/2 hp is fine. My friends exact same thing works fantastic. If I didn't already have a nice splitter, I'd go buy this without a second thought. Nice to be able to hear the birds sing while ya split.


----------



## treedogg

http://boise.craigslist.org/zip/1808740327.html


i think i would be a little concerned 'who comes to cut a little firewood' if i was the neighbor.


----------



## woodhounder

treedogg said:


> http://boise.craigslist.org/zip/1808740327.html
> 
> 
> i think i would be a little concerned 'who comes to cut a little firewood' if i was the neighbor.



All the guy is worried about is that it don't fall on HIS house.


----------



## Jchevytruckman

I GOT ONE MAPLE TREE THAT NEED TO BE CUT DOWN AND I CANT AFFORD TO HIRED WOODCUTTER...WHO EVER WANT TO CUT DOWN THAT MAPLE TREE AND YOU CAN KEEP ALL THE WOOD FOR THAT CUT DOWN AND CLEAN UP WITHOUT CHARGING ME...THOSE WOODS ARE YOUR TO KEEP!
IF YOU ARE INTERESTING ...PLEASE CALL ME 

Yea if its like any maple I have cut in the last to months (for a fee) then this guy is nuts. Plus he lives downtown in a big city


----------



## Philbert

LOTS of free firewood in the in the storm damaged areas of Minnesota right now. Woodbooga's paradise!

Philbert


----------



## doobie57z

http://nmi.craigslist.org/grd/1808659400.htmlFirewood available - $10 (LAKE ANN)
Date: 2010-06-24, 12:30PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I have pine and aspen trees ready for you to cut up and haul. This is a great value for burning in an outdoor unit. $15 per face cord--if you get 10 or more chords, price is only $10 per face cord. First responder gets wood closest to road.
If you want maple and beech hardwood, $25 per face cord--if you buy 8 chords, you get two cords free. You cut down tree and remove wood.
Firewood is located about 15 miles west of Traverse City.

* Location: LAKE ANN
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

image 1808659400-0 image 1808659400-1
image 1808659400-2 image 1808659400-3


----------



## HittinSteel

:jawdrop: 

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/tls/1816235561.html


----------



## JNGWC&Tree

Logger, Tree cutting service (Frederick, MD)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-06-27, 4:00PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I've got about 5 large oak trees that need to be cut down. If you're a logger who is interested in cutting them down for FREE and selling them, please contact me ASAP! These are tall trees and will require either a bucket equipped vehicle or a crane to cut the trees off in sections. 


•Location: Frederick, MD 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests 
•Compensation: no pay 


PostingID: 1814001096


----------



## banshee67

*Free firewood - free delivery !!!*

thats right, free delivery of free firewood! 
.. how can you beat that!?

http://cnj.craigslist.org/zip/1815556704.html
Free Firewood removed from a garage. This wood was siding and shelving/etc removed from a garage during a rennovation. I will deliver this wood for free within 25 miles from my location in piscataway. The wood is free and delivery is free within 25 miles of piscataway. Please call rather than email as i don't check email as often. Wood would be optimal in an outdoor or indoor woodburning furnace, a fire pit, or would be excellent for a campfire. All of the wood might total about 5-6 loads in my 8' pickup bed. I will be happy to deliver any number of loads whether 1 or all or anywhere in-between


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

*Another homeowner dreaming of big bucks....*

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/grd/1827546649.html



> American Black Cherry Tree Wood (Haymarket)
> Date: 2010-07-05, 10:57PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected]
> 
> American Black Cherry Tree (50-60 ft. in height) to be taken down; can be milled and air dried for furniture, flooring, etc. Price negotiable.
> 
> * Location: Haymarket
> * it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



60 feet, eh? So that's going to be what, maybe 14-16": DBH? :monkey:


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

*WOW! a 4 cylinder lawnmower!*

I'm not sure I'd want a mower this guy had "repaired"....




> Lawn Boy Silver Series 6.25 HP Self-Propelled 4 cylinder Lawn Mower - $80 (Manassas RT/28)
> Date: 2010-07-05, 2:35PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected]
> 
> Lawn Boy Silver Series 6.25 HP Self-Propelled *4 cylinder* Lawn Mower
> 
> Silver Series
> 6.25 Hp
> Easy Start
> *4 cylinders*
> Easy Mulch
> Easy 4n1 System
> Easy start self propel
> 
> 
> The lawn mower starts on 1st pull and in excellent condition..
> 
> 
> ***Will consider taking money off if you bring me your old or non working lawn mower
> 
> 
> 
> If you see this ad, then the lawn mower is still available. If you want to purchase the lawn mower, please call 703-436-7544 8am - 8pm.




Ah, cylinders, cycles, what's the big deal? 


:monkey:


----------



## Steve2910

*You mean scored??*

A partial list of (terms?) ebay sellers have used to describe a piston which has done a dance w/ straight gas

Scared
Scarred
Scortched (yes, wrong word & misspelled)
Scraped
Scrapped (pretty sure this was supposed to be scraped)
Burnt



BTW, did anyone see the ebay listing (I believe it was for an echo 370) a few months ago that read "used once, cut off leg"? It went on to say that he had bought the saw to do some tree work, but decided to hire a pro & keep his arms & legs intact. Talk about a marketing ploy! Still laughing @ that one


----------



## Dave

*Not exactly wood related, but fire related*

Free Boxspring for burning or ??? (Woonsocket)
Date: 2010-07-12, 11:07AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Hi,
I have a queen size boxspring I need to get rid of, I wouldn't recommend using it as bedding because it was infested with bed bugs thanks to my ex-boyfriend. I'm pretty sure I killed them all but you never know. I think it would look great on nice bon fire 

Please only contact with serious inquiries & you must be able to pick it up yourself.

* Location: Woonsocket
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1838533466

For those of you who need a translation from Woonsocket-ese to English:
"Hi, I'm skeevy, would you like to come get some free bedbugs?"


----------



## gtsawyer

*Bring your chainsaw. And a video recorder.*

and maybe a legal document to absolve you of being an accomplice to anything bad that will happen.


----------



## D&B Mack

Correct me if I am wrong here, but wouldn't it be cheaper to buy two half cords from this guy, then to buy one full cord? If I had $200 to burn, I would go down and purchase two half cords just for ####s and giggles.

SEASONED FIREWOOD (Lansdale and all of Montgomery county)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-06-15, 6:03PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Seasoned Firewood for sale pickup or delivery 190$ acord 90$ a half cord 85% oak 5%ash 5%maple 5%walnut . call 215 237 0180 


•Location: Lansdale and all of Montgomery county 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1793863694


----------



## D&B Mack

*Don't worry about screwing up...*

stump carvers (douglassville)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-06-10, 6:35PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


i have a big stump that you can practice on or display your work. but sorry i cant pay you. if you screw up its ok i need the firewood 


•Location: douglassville 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1785629280


----------



## Steve2910

*At least...*



gtsawyer said:


> and maybe a legal document to absolve you of being an accomplice to anything bad that will happen.



At least they're not begging for free firewood w/ the out of work sob-story. There was a CL posting here last December complaining that the oil grant ONLY gave them 1 tank full, & they'd used it ALL already. My oil furnace is old & inefficient, even before we burned wood, 1 tank lasted most of the winter. There's your tax $$ at work--- some slacker got $800 worth of free oil from the gov't & ran wild w/ it---- thermo. on 80 & the windows open!


----------



## Philbert

D&B Mack said:


> Correct me if I am wrong here, but wouldn't it be cheaper to buy two half cords from this guy, then to buy one full cord?



If you follow up with him, you will probably find him defining a 'half cord' (1/2 of a cord) as what you and I might call a 'face cord' (1/3 of a cord). Just my guess.

Philbert


----------



## pwoller

*What a deal*

email this posting to a friend indianapolis craigslist > for sale / wanted > materials 
please flag with care: 


miscategorized


prohibited


spam/overpost


best of craigslist

Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
free firewood if you cut (Indianapolis)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-07-14, 1:52PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Free 6 trees for firewood! 

This tough economy calls for creativity. We have 6 Elm trees with the following diameters 13", 14", 15", and 3 trees at 22" that need to be cut down. The trees are in great condition. These trees are 30' to 40' tall. 

Here is the deal. 

FREE except for your time, chain saw, gas, etc. 
You must have experience and equipment to remove trees over a house. 
You must be bonded and insured since some of the branches go over the roof. 
You haul away all the firewood for free! 

Call Jim at 513-300-6973 




Location: Indianapolis 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1842760095


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

*40,000 gig hard drive!!!*

Okay, it's not firewood/chainsaw related but it's still funny:



> Dell 2400 - $100 (Strasburg)
> Date: 2010-07-13, 11:19AM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> For sale dell deminsion 2400 computor. *40,000 gig hard drive*, 512 ram, windows XP, Cleaned and ready to go. Just need to put virus protection on.Great for checking e-mail and surf web. Great for kids first computor. Comes with tv still screen and key board and mouse. Works great
> 
> * Location: Strasburg




Uh, lessseeee here, 40,000 gigs would be 40 terabytes! 


I don' theeeen so, Lucy!


----------



## Tree Pig

> Branches for mulching and wood chipping (Hartford)
> Date: 2010-07-16, 9:33AM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> Lots of branches and small pieces of wood for wood chips and mulch. *First come, first serve!* Bring your wood chipper on site and haul out the mulch and wood chips!
> 
> Great for gardens, wood stoves and many other uses!
> 
> 860-249-5623




wow


----------



## doobie57z

Burl Maple Tree - $1500 (Hayward) picBurl Maple Tree - $1500 (Hayward)
Date: 2010-07-16, 12:15PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

One of a kind Burl Maple Tree for sale, 40’, plus tall, can be used for lumber or unique wood artisan items. 1500.00 Or best offer



[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## panhead9

maybe jim will go easy on ya if ya tell him you want to kill yourself if you dont get his trees http://serenityspr.com/JamesYoung.html


pwoller said:


> email this posting to a friend indianapolis craigslist > for sale / wanted > materials
> please flag with care:
> 
> 
> miscategorized
> 
> 
> prohibited
> 
> 
> spam/overpost
> 
> 
> best of craigslist
> 
> Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
> free firewood if you cut (Indianapolis)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2010-07-14, 1:52PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Free 6 trees for firewood!
> 
> This tough economy calls for creativity. We have 6 Elm trees with the following diameters 13", 14", 15", and 3 trees at 22" that need to be cut down. The trees are in great condition. These trees are 30' to 40' tall.
> 
> Here is the deal.
> 
> FREE except for your time, chain saw, gas, etc.
> You must have experience and equipment to remove trees over a house.
> You must be bonded and insured since some of the branches go over the roof.
> You haul away all the firewood for free!
> 
> Call Jim at 513-300-6973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location: Indianapolis
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 1842760095


----------



## George G

Firewood/please read (Rochester)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-07-23, 6:01PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I have 5 trees in my backyard that need to be cut. I am looking for someone that would cut the trees, free of charge, and take the wood to use (free of course!) for personal purposes or to sell for firewood. You must be in the business of cutting trees, have worker's comp and your own insurance/liability....... 

Please respond through this add or call Joey at 585-899-0236. If I don't answer PLEASE leave a message as I could be on the phone. at work, or driving!!! 


Location: Rochester 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1859613028


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Copyright © 2010 craigslist, inc. terms of use privacy policy feedback forum


----------



## gtsawyer

*Good wife*

http://wyoming.craigslist.org/wan/1816931823.html


----------



## Tree Pig

*free wood*

http://nwct.craigslist.org/zip/1862138317.html

Free wood You cut the trees (Harwinton,Ct.)
Date: 2010-07-25, 11:36AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I have 6 or 7 large trees that are in danger of hitting my septic tank / leech fields and my house : one was hit by lightening and one is split down the middle. I can't afford to pay some one to take them down.

You can have all of the wood to do what you want with.. You MUST have up to date insurance as I won't be responsible if something happens. Also you will need a bucket and a chipper. I want them down SOON!


----------



## needwood

*Hey*



Stihl-O-Matic said:


> http://nwct.craigslist.org/zip/1862138317.html
> 
> Free wood You cut the trees (Harwinton,Ct.)
> Date: 2010-07-25, 11:36AM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> I have 6 or 7 large trees that are in danger of hitting my septic tank / leech fields and my house : one was hit by lightening and one is split down the middle. I can't afford to pay some one to take them down.
> 
> You can have all of the wood to do what you want with.. You MUST have up to date insurance as I won't be responsible if something happens. Also you will need a bucket and a chipper. I want them down SOON!



Can some of you guys loan me a chipper,bucket truck, and the gas money to get to Harwinton CT? LOL


----------



## stihlaficionado

banshee67 said:


> thats right, free delivery of free firewood!
> .. how can you beat that!?
> 
> http://cnj.craigslist.org/zip/1815556704.html
> Free Firewood removed from a garage. This wood was siding and shelving/etc removed from a garage during a rennovation. I will deliver this wood for free within 25 miles from my location in piscataway. The wood is free and delivery is free within 25 miles of piscataway. Please call rather than email as i don't check email as often. Wood would be optimal in an outdoor or indoor woodburning furnace, a fire pit, or would be excellent for a campfire. All of the wood might total about 5-6 loads in my 8' pickup bed. I will be happy to deliver any number of loads whether 1 or all or anywhere in-between





Warning: must wear respirator when burning as wood may contain arsenic and volatile chemicals as result of painting/staining


----------



## MNGuns

stihlaficionado said:


> Warning: must wear respirator when burning as wood may contain arsenic and volatile chemicals as result of painting/staining



That is CL awesome right there...


----------



## SpiralAcacia

MNGuns said:


> That is CL awesome right there...



Yeah well to look at the bright side, at least HE doesn't demand an "Up to date professional insurance" or something of the sort....

SA


----------



## cat-face timber

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> http://nwct.craigslist.org/zip/1862138317.html
> 
> Free wood You cut the trees (Harwinton,Ct.)
> Date: 2010-07-25, 11:36AM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> I have 6 or 7 large trees that are in danger of hitting my septic tank / leech fields and my house : one was hit by lightening and one is split down the middle. I can't afford to pay some one to take them down.
> 
> You can have all of the wood to do what you want with.. You MUST have up to date insurance as I won't be responsible if something happens. Also you will need a bucket and a chipper. I want them down SOON!



Ow please let me fall these trees, and not hit your house!
all for free, but I do get to keep the wood.
OUCH, 
I wonder if anybody actually helps these people?


----------



## D&B Mack

cat-face timber said:


> Ow please let me fall these trees, and not hit your house!
> all for free, but I do get to keep the wood.
> OUCH,
> I wonder if anybody actually helps these people?



I bet every once-in-a-while they find a moron. The worst part about it is the fact he is demanding it get done "SOON". From his proposal, he is in no position to be ordering someone around. He should be begging instead.


----------



## Iska3

D&B Mack said:


> I bet every once-in-a-while they find a moron. The worst part about it is the fact he is demanding it get done "SOON". From his proposal, he is in no position to be ordering someone around. He should be begging instead.



The only moron they'll find is the one posting the ad.. Why do these people think their trees are made of gold.. We paid some company $1,000.00 to take down one fair size ash at the mother-in-laws house in NJ. It would have been less but they cut the trunk in 16 inch rounds and left it buy the curbside for a week and being no one picked them up for free, we were charged for the full price. I always thought these ads were some sort of a joke. Who in their right mind expects someone to come in with their equipment and remove a tree for free. I'd like to tell a few of these people where they can stick their wood.


----------



## stihlaficionado

D&B Mack said:


> I bet every once-in-a-while they find a moron. The worst part about it is the fact he is demanding it get done "SOON". From his proposal, he is in no position to be ordering someone around. He should be begging instead.





Iska3 said:


> The only moron they'll find is the one posting the ad.. Why do these people think their trees are made of gold.. We paid some company $1,000.00 to take down one fair size ash at the mother-in-laws house in NJ. It would have been less but they cut the trunk in 16 inch rounds and left it buy the curbside for a week and being no one picked them up for free, we were charged for the full price. I always thought these ads were some sort of a joke. Who in their right mind expects someone to come in with their equipment and remove a tree for free. I'd like to tell a few of these people where they can stick their wood.



IMO all these ads result from the mistaken notion that tree services/arborists are not truly professionals. It's as if anyone with a saw can take down a tree. 

Do you see any ads in Craigslist for doctors/lawers to fix an appendix or settle
an estate lien?


----------



## Art Vandelay

stihlaficionado said:


> IMO all these ads result from the mistaken notion that tree services/arborists are not truly professionals. It's as if anyone with a saw can take down a tree.
> 
> Do you see any ads in Craigslist for doctors/lawers to fix an appendix or settle
> an estate lien?



You sayin you're gonna charge me for my brain transplant?:monkey:


----------



## svon89

From my dealings with people in my area the doctors and lawyers are posting those ads. Once I tried to be a nice guy and help a friend who got himself into a bind with an ad like that. The guy wanted me to sign off on this and that etc. I said it wasn't worth my time and left. Turns out the guy was a lawyer and when he presented my friend with a 10+ page document to sign he walked.
It was not tree related but rather carpentry related.


----------



## stihlaficionado

Art Vandelay said:


> You sayin you're gonna charge me for my brain transplant?:monkey:



Free on-the-house...we have in storage a slightly used cerebellum(former owner was Tony Heyward, BP ex-CEO) that will fit perfectly


I see this attitude in a lot of the trades


----------



## gr8scott72

stihlaficionado said:


> IMO all these ads result from the mistaken notion that tree services/arborists are not truly professionals. It's as if anyone with a saw can take down a tree.
> 
> Do you see any ads in Craigslist for doctors/lawers to fix an appendix or settle
> an estate lien?



But we'll let you keep the appendix for free!! It's got to be worth something right?


----------



## stihlaficionado

gr8scott72 said:


> But we'll let you keep the appendix for free!! It's got to be worth something right?



Only if it doesn't have gangrene


----------



## D&B Mack

*Here you go...*

Heart Surgery - Wanted Free (Warminster)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-07-28, 8:31PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Looking for heart surgery for free. Surgeon must have all certifications and insurances. Surgery needs to be done immediately or I will die. Transplants are optional by your choice, but I must approve the donor prior to surgery. You can keep the old heart for free. *BONUS!!!* I will pay for all disposable equipment for the surgery which you can keep for your next surgery. I will also need you to bring a hospital bed for me to used during my recovery, which I will return once I am better. Only serious contacts please, no emails, call (610) 555-1212.

P.S. If need be, I can trade a used lawn mower for your services. (Craftsman w/ 42" deck)


•Location: Warminster 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## banshee67

not only do they want you to work for FREE, but they also want you to PAY THEM to remove their 2 black walnut trees.
this is MUCH BETTER than one of those "work for the wood" deals.. you get the rare opportunity to PAY the homeowner to remove their trees!!



http://cnj.craigslist.org/for/1863171754.html

Hi,
We have 2 Black Walnut trees - the one tree looks like it might be on its last let (top of tree is losing leaves and bottom looks ok). It is 74 inches around at 5 foot and the other is 104 inches around at 5 foot.
Looking for someone to come in, cut them down and remove them and pay us for the wood.
Thanks,


----------



## banshee67

i was so offended by that ad, i couldnt help but send them an email:
i hope i offended them enough to get a response 


i have seen a lot of people on craigslist looking for people to perform work in exchange for "the wood" as pay, but yours takes the cake.
you have 2 black walnut trees. congratulations. they are worth nothing. well actually, they are worth about $200 a cord, as firewood, once cut split and seasoned. saw mills dont take "yard trees" as the risk of them hitting a nail or anything metal far outweighs the possible profit, if any, for milling the 2 trees. they hit 1 nail and wreck a blade, and they lost more money in down time, than they could have ever made off 20 of your black walnut yard trees.
your best bet is to offer the wood for FREE, yes i know thats tough to swallow, offer the wood for FREE, in exchange for someone coming over and doing hours of work for free!! get a few free quotes for removal from tree companies, you will be surprised, its a dangerous job with lots of overhead and risks.
if you want the trees gone for free, if you can cope with that,your best bet is a firewood burner who could use the wood for fuel this winter. you might find someone willing to come use their truck, their trailer, their saws, their fuel, their labor, etc, to remove them, for free ,in exchange for the wood to use as firewood this winter.
the idea that you think someone is going to PAY YOU, to remove YOUR TREES, is absolutely hysterical, ive seen lots of "remove our trees keep the wood" deals, but never "pay us to remove our trees" ... i guess you figure since they are black walnut, someone will pay for the privilege to remove them, right? wrong.. they would go through the chipper and get turned into 2" wood chips just like every other tree.
since when has it been ok to ask people to pay to work for you? isnt it usually the other way around..? im confused
if you wana drop the trees and cut them up into firewood lengths, THEN you might be able to sell them for peanuts... if you really want to make any money out of those trees, youre gona have to cut them down, cut them to 16-18" lengths, split them, then let them season, then if you have a truck and trailer, you will be able to deliver them for $200 a cord. (remember a cord of wood + trailer can weigh well over 5,000+ lbs, so your subaru wont do the job)

good luck , god speed


----------



## yooper

banshee67 said:


> i was so offended by that ad, i couldnt help but send them an email:
> i hope i offended them enough to get a response
> 
> 
> i have seen a lot of people on craigslist looking for people to perform work in exchange for "the wood" as pay, but yours takes the cake.
> you have 2 black walnut trees. congratulations. they are worth nothing. well actually, they are worth about $200 a cord, as firewood, once cut split and seasoned. saw mills dont take "yard trees" as the risk of them hitting a nail or anything metal far outweighs the possible profit, if any, for milling the 2 trees. they hit 1 nail and wreck a blade, and they lost more money in down time, than they could have ever made off 20 of your black walnut yard trees.
> your best bet is to offer the wood for FREE, yes i know thats tough to swallow, offer the wood for FREE, in exchange for someone coming over and doing hours of work for free!! get a few free quotes for removal from tree companies, you will be surprised, its a dangerous job with lots of overhead and risks.
> if you want the trees gone for free, if you can cope with that,your best bet is a firewood burner who could use the wood for fuel this winter. you might find someone willing to come use their truck, their trailer, their saws, their fuel, their labor, etc, to remove them, for free ,in exchange for the wood to use as firewood this winter.
> the idea that you think someone is going to PAY YOU, to remove YOUR TREES, is absolutely hysterical, ive seen lots of "remove our trees keep the wood" deals, but never "pay us to remove our trees" ... i guess you figure since they are black walnut, someone will pay for the privilege to remove them, right? wrong.. they would go through the chipper and get turned into 2" wood chips just like every other tree.
> since when has it been ok to ask people to pay to work for you? isnt it usually the other way around..? im confused
> if you wana drop the trees and cut them up into firewood lengths, THEN you might be able to sell them for peanuts... if you really want to make any money out of those trees, youre gona have to cut them down, cut them to 16-18" lengths, split them, then let them season, then if you have a truck and trailer, you will be able to deliver them for $200 a cord. (remember a cord of wood + trailer can weigh well over 5,000+ lbs, so your subaru wont do the job)
> 
> good luck , god speed



hahaha...Thats some pretty good #### there!!!


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

:agree2:

I've often felt like sending a 'strongly worded letter' like that to a craigslister... but then I realize that the action alone opens me up to a whole world of internet harassment that I'm just not willing to deal with. 

The person posting the ridiculous ad may be like the homeowner in the original post that Avalancher wrote about. That guy was crazier than a S**T House rat. And most of my run-ins with free firewood from craigslist have been CRAY HAY HAY Zeee...

Banshee's got balls as big as church bells.

TB


----------



## banshee67

WetBehindtheEar said:


> :agree2:
> 
> I've often felt like sending a 'strongly worded letter' like that to a craigslister... but then I realize that the action alone opens me up to a whole world of internet harassment that I'm just not willing to deal with.
> 
> The person posting the ridiculous ad may be like the homeowner in the original post that Avalancher wrote about. That guy was crazier than a S**T House rat. And most of my run-ins with free firewood from craigslist have been CRAY HAY HAY Zeee...
> 
> Banshee's got balls as big as church bells.
> 
> TB



lol, internet harassment, come on,i wish theyd harass me, thatd be fun! 
i could just block them and ignore them, i doubt ill even get a response though,although i hope i do, i am interested to hear the thoughts of a man or woman ballsy enough to post that to begin with. it would be a pleasure to speak with them. i even use my personal email that i use for all internet purchasing, business transactions, etc. with my personal name in letterhead. they only live about 5 miles from me as well. im not worried, i know karate.
my only fear when sending emails like the above, is that oneday ill actually send them an email interested in something they have on craigslist, or they email me about firewwood, then see my email and well.. you know


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

WetBehindtheEar said:


> :agree2:
> 
> I've often felt like sending a 'strongly worded letter' like that to a craigslister... but then I realize that the action alone opens me up to a whole world of internet harassment that I'm just not willing to deal with.




I do it every couple of weeks, from a disposable email address. I give them links (they're around here somewhere) from reputable sources about the value, or LACK of value, of yard trees.


No responses so far.


----------



## Taxmantoo

banshee67 said:


> the idea that you think someone is going to PAY YOU, to remove YOUR TREES, is absolutely hysterical



Sorry, the system wouldn't let me rep that.

Now, if those were easy drops, and they'd let me CSM them on the spot (does walnut sawdust kill grass?), I'd be all over that for free, and I'd even remove the brush if it wasn't too far away from me. But the way it usually works, they're huge, they're in the medium voltage wires, and there's no drop zone as big as the trees are so they have to come down in pieces with a professional climber.


----------



## kevin j

or the response is: 'well you are wrong as we have done this before, or we have 5 calls, or 10 people waiting, etc.'


----------



## kevin j

what makes this so odd is that the poster will PAY to get the stuff hauled off. and it appears to be large qty of cut rounds. so anyone in that area......





http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/zip/1882978975.html

WE just want firewood removed. MUST TAKE IT ALL. There is alot. Will give you $100. Will need a big truck or trailer. Big pieces and little pieces. Will pay you once its removed. Must sign waver. Serious people only. No emails. Call only and if not answered please leave a message. Will remove ad when gone.


•Location: Minneapolis
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1882978975


----------



## Steve NW WI

kevin j said:


> what makes this so odd is that the poster will PAY to get the stuff hauled off. and it appears to be large qty of cut rounds. so anyone in that area......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/zip/1882978975.html
> 
> WE just want firewood removed. MUST TAKE IT ALL. There is alot. Will give you $100. Will need a big truck or trailer. Big pieces and little pieces. Will pay you once its removed. Must sign waver. Serious people only. No emails. Call only and if not answered please leave a message. Will remove ad when gone.
> 
> 
> •Location: Minneapolis
> •it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 1882978975



Most likely that he's in the EAB quarantine area, so it's no use to anyone outside of Hennepin or Ramsey county.


----------



## England14

*oil tank and montier - $20000*

http://tricities.craigslist.org/app/1884841111.html

Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
oil tank and montier - $20000 (piney fats)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-08-06, 6:48PM EDT
Reply to: see below 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


call 6760152 or 538-4437 


•Location: piney fats 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## England14

*oil tank and montier - $20000*

http://tricities.craigslist.org/app/1884841111.html

Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
oil tank and montier - $20000 (piney fats)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-08-06, 6:48PM EDT
Reply to: see below 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


call 6760152 or 538-4437 


•Location: piney fats 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Philbert

Steve NW WI said:


> Most likely that he's in the EAB quarantine area, so it's no use to anyone outside of Hennepin or Ramsey county.



Was thinking the same thing when I saw the photos. Good thing I don't have the room or the trailer!

Philbert


----------



## Ted J

http://collegestation.craigslist.org/grd/1875671875.html

http://collegestation.craigslist.org/grd/1883435702.html

REPLY TO: Free firewood (North Bryan)
Date: 2010-08-05, 11:34PM CDT
Reply to: see below 

ORIGINAL AD: 
********************* 
We have about 10 oak trees that need to be cut down. If you can cut and load they are free! 
********************* 

LET ME EXPLAIN THIS IN PLAIN ENGLISH: 

THE FIRST PICTURE IS FIREWOOD....................... 

THE SECOND PICTURE ARE TREES..................... 

TREES DON'T BECOME FIREWOOD UNTIL IT'S CUT, BUCKED AND SPLIT. 

SO JUST ADMIT THAT YOU WANT SOMEONE TO COME TO YOUR PLACE TO CUT DOWN YOUR TREES BECAUSE YOUR TOO CHEAP TO HIRE AN ARBORIST TO DO IT. 
I SUPPOSE YOUR GIVING AWAY FREE ROOFING FELT TOO, JUST GOTTA TAKE THE SHINGLES OFF TO GET TO IT!


----------



## beerman6




----------



## Davej_07

My favorite is when they also want the brush gone and stump removed before you can have the wood.........


Dave


----------



## cityevader




----------



## JNGWC&Tree

ed help cutting down pine tree (fayetteville)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-08-09, 4:44PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I need a bucket truck to help cut down huge pine tree in my yard. Someone that is into saw milling would love this tree for lumber. You cut it all down, you can have the wood. I would like to keep some of the wood, but. Thanks for looking 


•Location: fayetteville 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests 
•Compensation: no pay 


PostingID: 1889631181


----------



## dh1984

*hey look at this*

http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/wan/1894061611.html


----------



## banshee67

dh1984 said:


> http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/wan/1894061611.html



is that your ad?


----------



## banshee67

dh1984 said:


> http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/wan/1894061611.html



is that your ad?


----------



## dh1984

nope it's not my ad i don't have one


----------



## DiscoInferno

As a fellow scrounger I really want to sympathize with this guy, but something tells me he isn't going to get a lot of calls with that attitude.

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/wan/1895768358.html

Wanted FREE Hardwood firewood (Northern Montgomery county)
Date: 2010-08-12, 8:39PM EDT
Reply to: see below

Wanted FREE Hardwood firewood. Cut, rounds, or whole logs. Must be hard woods, Oak, Hickory, Maple, Locust, Cherry, etc. NO Pine, Evergreens, Popular, rotten, diseased, or insect infested woods. NO trash. Looking for fire wood to burn for heat for the winters and looking for multiple loads.

If you are a tree company or arborist working in the Northern Montgomery county area, save your trip back to the lot or dump and avoid the fuel and dumping fees. I am located in Damascus right off of RT 27 with access for large vehicles.

Homeowners, I am looking for FREE Hardwood firewood for pickup within 10 miles of Damascus, MD. Wood must be cut to a manageable size, accessible so I can back up to the wood, large enough sizes to use for firewood (no sticks & twigs) and enough to fill a 10 ft trailer 2/3 or more. Must be hardwoods, Oak, Hickory, Maple, Locust, Cherry, etc. NO Pine, Evergreens, Popular, rotten, diseased, or insect infested woods.

Call John – Cell 540-226-0279 Please leave detail message if no answer (yes this is a VA number, but I am located in Montgomery County, MD)

Thanks


----------



## SpiralAcacia

DiscoInferno said:


> As a fellow scrounger I really want to sympathize with this guy, but something tells me he isn't going to get a lot of calls with that attitude.
> 
> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/wan/1895768358.html
> 
> Wanted FREE Hardwood firewood (Northern Montgomery county)
> Date: 2010-08-12, 8:39PM EDT
> Reply to: see below
> 
> Wanted FREE Hardwood firewood. Cut, rounds, or whole logs. Must be hard woods, Oak, Hickory, Maple, Locust, Cherry, etc. NO Pine, Evergreens, Popular, rotten, diseased, or insect infested woods. NO trash. Looking for fire wood to burn for heat for the winters and looking for multiple loads.
> 
> If you are a tree company or arborist working in the Northern Montgomery county area, save your trip back to the lot or dump and avoid the fuel and dumping fees. I am located in Damascus right off of RT 27 with access for large vehicles.
> 
> Homeowners, I am looking for FREE Hardwood firewood for pickup within 10 miles of Damascus, MD. Wood must be cut to a manageable size, accessible so I can back up to the wood, large enough sizes to use for firewood (no sticks & twigs) and enough to fill a 10 ft trailer 2/3 or more. Must be hardwoods, Oak, Hickory, Maple, Locust, Cherry, etc. NO Pine, Evergreens, Popular, rotten, diseased, or insect infested woods.
> 
> Call John – Cell 540-226-0279 Please leave detail message if no answer (yes this is a VA number, but I am located in Montgomery County, MD)
> 
> Thanks



Does he take cash for his services? Donnow, I got this HUGE pile of cut, bucked and split oak just LAYING all over m backyard for 2 years now, maybe he will take it. How much will he charge me for taking it? 

SA


----------



## needwood

dh1984 said:


> http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/wan/1894061611.html



: They should have another one!::


----------



## Art Vandelay

Polaris Wildthing :hmm3grin2orange:

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/1899819672.html

st louis craigslist > for sale / wanted > tools
please flag with care:


Chainsaw Polaris Wildthing (brand new with case) - $75 (St. Charles COunty)
Date: 2010-08-15, 9:51AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

This is brand new, I bought it and used it twice and put it up and never seem to use it again.

If you are interested, please call 314-941-8707



* Location: St. Charles COunty
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

image 1899819672-0


----------



## CountryBoy19

Art Vandelay said:


> Polaris Wildthing :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> http://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/1899819672.html
> 
> st louis craigslist > for sale / wanted > tools
> please flag with care:
> 
> 
> Chainsaw Polaris Wildthing (brand new with case) - $75 (St. Charles COunty)
> Date: 2010-08-15, 9:51AM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> This is brand new, I bought it and used it twice and put it up and never seem to use it again.
> 
> If you are interested, please call 314-941-8707
> 
> 
> 
> * Location: St. Charles COunty
> * it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> image 1899819672-0



WOW! This guy not only manages to completely screw up the name, but then puts "Brand new" and "used it twice" in the very same sentence. I guess he needs a lesson on just what brand new means.


----------



## beerman6

email this posting to a friend flint craigslist > for sale / wanted > free stuff
please flag with care:

miscategorized
prohibited
spam/overpost
best of craigslist
Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
Free Wood / You Cut Down (Mt. Morris, MI)
Date: 2010-08-16, 11:31AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I have a Box Elder tree that died last year and needs to come down. Tree is next to neighbors driveway and my power lines are on the other side of tree. You will probably need a boom to remove safely, thanks. Call anytime (810-210-9032).

* Location: Mt. Morris, MI
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

image 1901534895-0 image 1901534895-1

PostingID: 1901534895

* Copyright © 2010 craigslist, inc.
* terms of use
* privacy policy
* feedback forum


----------



## pwoller

*Not chainsaw related but equally stupid.*

Lookin for a free tractor (Noblesville)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-08-17, 3:43PM EDT
Reply to: see below 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Looking for anyone who has a tractor they dont want or need to get rid of and give me it for free. running or non-running. if you can deliver I'd appreciate it. email me [email protected] 


Location: Noblesville 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1904137660


No contact info? if the poster didn't include a phone number, email, or
other contact info, craigslist can notify them via email.


----------



## doobie57z

http://wausau.craigslist.org/mat/1870687787.htmlLOGS: ATTN:CHAINSAW CARVERS - $1 (Marshfield)
Date: 2010-07-29, 7:26PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

These large cottonwood logs would be a chainsaw carvers dream.
4'2" wide x 4'10" long $500
3'8" wide x 4'8" long $500
4'5" wide x 5'0" long $600
The crotch is about 5' wide $600
Take a look at the pictures, solid logs like this are hard to find! Call 715-383-6649 NO EMAILS PLEASE

* Location: Marshfield
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

image 1870687787-0 image 1870687787-1
image 1870687787-2


----------



## wvlogger

doobie57z said:


> http://wausau.craigslist.org/mat/1870687787.htmlLOGS: ATTN:CHAINSAW CARVERS - $1 (Marshfield)
> Date: 2010-07-29, 7:26PM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> These large cottonwood logs would be a chainsaw carvers dream.
> 4'2" wide x 4'10" long $500
> 3'8" wide x 4'8" long $500
> 4'5" wide x 5'0" long $600
> The crotch is about 5' wide $600
> Take a look at the pictures, solid logs like this are hard to find! Call 715-383-6649 NO EMAILS PLEASE
> 
> * Location: Marshfield
> * it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> image 1870687787-0 image 1870687787-1
> image 1870687787-2



what a joke wonder what kind of idiot would fall for that one


----------



## kevin j

Not CL but garage sale, so I figure it is close. A story most on this site have probably been through more than once.

Husband of a close friend of my wife wanted to get a saw to clear brush in their property. About anything would work fine for the application, but I offered to let him run various ones to compare and decide. He never did, but yesterday he found one on a gs. He is thrilled, and the story he got is this: Original owner, never ran or had a saw before, paid $250 new last year. He ran less than a tank of gas through it (premix I hope, but not known for sure. I digress.) and decided he liked this sawing thing so much he went out and bought a $500 Stihl and thus never uses this one anymore.

Tim paid $60, was thrilled, and the owner even showed him how to sharpen the ‘blade’. (Apparently he learned how to sharpen in the first half tank, but I digress again.) I don’t want to dampen that enthusiasm in anyway. In that situation I would never say ’your new baby is really ugly’, but even my wife knew why we politely moved the conversation along without comments. 

So, the original owner learned in a half tank: how to sharpen, why he wanted a better saw, and that he got stung at $250. At $60 it was a fair price and will serve Tim’s needs quite well…

The saw was almost new, and had a really good name and reputation. 

It was a McCulloch……….


----------



## Conkers

Do people really think their wood is worth more than anyone else's.


http://lancaster.craigslist.org/for/1908049967.html

Oak Tree Whole or Firewood - $125 (East Petersburg)


PIN OAK. APPROX 13 FEET X 26" 

YOU CAN TAKE IT AS IT IS FOR $125 

I CAN CUT IT INTO FIREWOOD LENGTH AND SPLIT IT FOR $250 

IF YOU WANT IT DELIVERED WE CAN WORK SOMETHING OUT. 

NO LOWBALL OFFERS PLEASE.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Conkers said:


> Do people really think their wood is worth more than anyone else's.
> 
> 
> http://lancaster.craigslist.org/for/1908049967.html
> 
> Oak Tree Whole or Firewood - $125 (East Petersburg)
> 
> 
> PIN OAK. APPROX 13 FEET X 26"
> 
> YOU CAN TAKE IT AS IT IS FOR $125
> 
> I CAN CUT IT INTO FIREWOOD LENGTH AND SPLIT IT FOR $250
> 
> IF YOU WANT IT DELIVERED WE CAN WORK SOMETHING OUT.
> 
> NO LOWBALL OFFERS PLEASE.





Wow. He's got 28 cubic feet of wood. Split and stacked, maybe what, 50 cubic feet (if we stack really loosely!). So he's got .4 cords there, and he wants $250 for it? Nice work if you can get it! That's $625 per cord! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Philbert

doobie57z said:


> http://wausau.craigslist.org/mat/1870687787.htmlLOGS: ATTN:CHAINSAW CARVERS - $1 (Marshfield)
> Date: 2010-07-29, 7:26PM CDT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This posting has been deleted by its author.
Click to expand...


----------



## NorthernOntario

*Kijiji*

From the local Kijiji... 
_
http://sudbury.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-other-FREASH-CUT-FIREWOOD-POPLAR-W0QQAdIdZ225927408

FREASH CUT FIREWOOD (POPLAR)
WE JUST CUT DOWN THIS TREE A MONTH AGO IF YOUR INTRESTED IN THIS OUR PRICE IS $250.00 (YOU PICK UP ) 0R $300.00 AND I WILL BRING IT TO YOU . AS LONG AS YOU ARE IN THE CITY OF SUDBURY ....CALL 673-4432 JUST SPLIT ON THE 24 OF AUG 2010 _

Must be one heck of a tree!


----------



## doobie57z

ON SALE!!!
BIG LOGS for chainsaw carving - $2 (Marshfield)
Date: 2010-08-22, 8:30AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I have 3 big logs and 1 crotch cut for sale. These are cottonwood logs and are solid. The widths on the 3 logs are 3'8" to 4'5"! All three are about 5 feet long. Take a look at the pictures if they are something you are interested in give me a call to come and take a look at them. Would be good for a chainsaw carver or have them cut into really wide boards! No emails please. $200 each 715-383-six six four nine http://wausau.craigslist.org/mat/1912474304.html


----------



## NeoTree

I got a kick out of this one. I think I know why he is selling the saw.

Date: 2010-08-25, 6:44PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Up for sale is a sthil ms200t chainsaw with a 12 and a 14 inch bar and chain brand new carb less than a month old. Saw runs great, like new. Needs nothing. *fell* free to call me at 216-577-8402 


•Location: Parma Hts 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1919204077


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

*No completely firewood related but...*

Hunting Land for Bow Hunter - $1 (Southern Adams County)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-08-28, 11:11AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I have 80 plus acres of premium deer hunting land near Briggsville and the Dell, WI on CTH P and looking for someone who is willing to mow, cut trees, make trails, plant food plots, costruct deer stands for the ability to have limited bow hunting priveleges (no gun hunting). It is very important that you have a brush mower, tractor, plow and chainsaw and strong work and hunting ethics. The property is in QDM along with 1000 plus acres of adjacent neighbors properties. Many monster bucks have been taken from this property. If you are willing to put in the time and treat this poperty as your own we are willing to give you the time you need on the stand to shoot a monster (10 point or larger and well beyond the ears) are the minimum. We have 3 family members that hunt and work on this land with Bow mainly on weekends once or twice a month, weekdays are normaly open along with some late weekends. As rut gets closer a detailed schedule is created to prevent any problems. We all work together to make sure everyone has a good chance of seeing or shooting a monster. We have 4 trail cams also on the property. Lots of work needs to be done before the season so if interested please reply ASAP. We get along well with our neighbors and would expect you to do the same. Please provide us with your background in hunting, food plot experience, equipment you have, and schedule you could work. Only reply if you are willing to get dirty and work extremely hard for the chance of shooting a dream buck! 



•Location: Southern Adams County 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1923948000


Can anyone say, SLAVE LABOR? 

Am I high or is someone who's into bowhunting THAT willing to submit to this guy's requirements?


----------



## sawkiller

WetBehindtheEar said:


> Hunting Land for Bow Hunter - $1 (Southern Adams County)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2010-08-28, 11:11AM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> I have 80 plus acres of premium deer hunting land near Briggsville and the Dell, WI on CTH P and looking for someone who is willing to mow, cut trees, make trails, plant food plots, costruct deer stands for the ability to have limited bow hunting priveleges (no gun hunting). It is very important that you have a brush mower, tractor, plow and chainsaw and strong work and hunting ethics. The property is in QDM along with 1000 plus acres of adjacent neighbors properties. Many monster bucks have been taken from this property. If you are willing to put in the time and treat this poperty as your own we are willing to give you the time you need on the stand to shoot a monster (10 point or larger and well beyond the ears) are the minimum. We have 3 family members that hunt and work on this land with Bow mainly on weekends once or twice a month, weekdays are normaly open along with some late weekends. As rut gets closer a detailed schedule is created to prevent any problems. We all work together to make sure everyone has a good chance of seeing or shooting a monster. We have 4 trail cams also on the property. Lots of work needs to be done before the season so if interested please reply ASAP. We get along well with our neighbors and would expect you to do the same. Please provide us with your background in hunting, food plot experience, equipment you have, and schedule you could work. Only reply if you are willing to get dirty and work extremely hard for the chance of shooting a dream buck!
> 
> 
> 
> •Location: Southern Adams County
> •it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 1923948000
> 
> 
> Can anyone say, SLAVE LABOR?
> 
> Am I high or is someone who's into bowhunting THAT willing to submit to this guy's requirements?



Someone out there will do this for that trophy they hope to get! Not me for sure but I have met those who would think it was the best thing they ever found!


----------



## woodlumn

found this one in my area today:

*Diamond Ring for Firewood - $1100 *

I have a 1ct tw yellow gold and diamond aniversary band worth $1500 that I would like to trade for 7 cords of firewood stacked and delivered, its a beautiful ring but was given to me by my -husband so I no longer want the ring, but sure do need the firewood.


----------



## D&B Mack

woodlumn said:


> found this one in my area today:
> 
> *Diamond Ring for Firewood - $1100 *
> 
> I have a 1ct tw yellow gold and diamond aniversary band worth $1500 that I would like to trade for 7 cords of firewood stacked and delivered, its a beautiful ring but was given to me by my -husband so I no longer want the ring, but sure do need the firewood.



I am assuming that is to be "ex-husband". Otherwise, probably soon will be!opcorn:


----------



## NeoTree

woodlumn said:


> found this one in my area today:
> 
> *Diamond Ring for Firewood - $1100 *
> 
> I have a 1ct tw yellow gold and diamond aniversary band worth $1500 that I would like to trade for 7 cords of firewood stacked and delivered, its a beautiful ring but was given to me by my -husband so I no longer want the ring, but sure do need the firewood.



Nice, I got 7 cords of pine she can have


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Wait until she finds out it's only worth 75 bucks, and that "$1500" business was yet *another *lie he told her! 

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## USMC0802

Conkers said:


> Do people really think their wood is worth more than anyone else's.
> 
> 
> http://lancaster.craigslist.org/for/1908049967.html
> 
> Oak Tree Whole or Firewood - $125 (East Petersburg)
> 
> 
> PIN OAK. APPROX 13 FEET X 26"
> 
> YOU CAN TAKE IT AS IT IS FOR $125
> 
> I CAN CUT IT INTO FIREWOOD LENGTH AND SPLIT IT FOR $250
> 
> IF YOU WANT IT DELIVERED WE CAN WORK SOMETHING OUT.
> 
> NO LOWBALL OFFERS PLEASE.



I remember seeing that one. What a joke. Where in Harrisburg are you?


----------



## Conkers

USMC0802 said:


> I remember seeing that one. What a joke. Where in Harrisburg are you?



Lewisberry area.


----------



## Streblerm

___________________________________________________________________
Seasoned Firewood buy now and save. Price goes up end of oct. Call Ryan Will sell in any legal measurements 1 cord 2 years seasoned 200.00 delivered 4x5x6 
__________________________________________________________________L

Either my math is wrong, or he's about 8 cu ft short. Must be in cahoots with the gubmint and their firewood permits.


----------



## USMC0802

Conkers said:


> Lewisberry area.



I'm near Lancaster.



Streblerm said:


> ___________________________________________________________________
> Seasoned Firewood buy now and save. Price goes up end of oct. Call Ryan Will sell in any legal measurements 1 cord 2 years seasoned 200.00 delivered 4x5x6
> __________________________________________________________________L
> 
> Either my math is wrong, or he's about 8 cu ft short. Must be in cahoots with the gubmint and their firewood permits.



Duh, it's easier to stack piles 4x5x6 than it is 4x4x8...:monkey:


----------



## Richard C

*Kind of on the subject*

One time about 50 some years ago I had a lawn service. I was asked the price to take down a large maple looking tree. Two men could hold it around the base. I was about 18yrs, not wise, I said $20. The tree was in a small back yard so I had to climb to cut the limbs and slowly bring it down. 
What saved me was an old man across the street wanted the wood and helped me, bless him. Took a couple days, I made a good 50 to 75 cents and hour. Gasoline was 18cents a gallon then so $20 was nice to have but not for two ten hour days.
Not long ago when I was told if I can can have all the wood, about 7 trees 1' dia. if I leveled the back one acre with my tractor and remove the dirt, about 800 yards, I see the humor in it. I was asked this by a fellow who figured I could do it one Saturday afternoon. 

This thread has given me a couple good laughs, Thanks

Richard


----------



## treemandan

Amazing Black Walnut Tree - $8000 (Fort Washington)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-09-07, 10:03PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Large black walnut tree for sale. You cut it and remove it from property. Beautiful wood for furniture making. All for $8,000.00 


•Location: Fort Washington 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1942141343


----------



## D&B Mack

Must have forgot a decimal point in there somewhere!



treemandan said:


> Amazing Black Walnut Tree - $8000 (Fort Washington)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2010-09-07, 10:03PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Large black walnut tree for sale. You cut it and remove it from property. Beautiful wood for furniture making. All for $8,000.00
> 
> 
> •Location: Fort Washington
> •it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 1942141343


----------



## NUTNDUN

D&B Mack said:


> Must have forgot a decimal point in there somewhere!




That is unbelievable isn't it? Bad thing is they got the decimal and a comma in there LOL.


----------



## treemandan

Seems to be some kind of rash that won't go away. Maybe its monkey see, monkey do.

black walnut trees!- 2 very large - $10000 (West Chester, PA)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-09-08, 2:01PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Two beautiful black walnut trees for sale. Very tall, off shoots are thick and tree shows no sign of distress or disease. 

Both trees positioned away from wires and roads. 

buyer is responsible for cutting and removing trees 

$10,000 buys you both 

serious inquiries only 


•Location: West Chester, PA 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1943146397


----------



## wvlogger

treemandan said:


> Seems to be some kind of rash that won't go away. Maybe its monkey see, monkey do.
> 
> black walnut trees!- 2 very large - $10000 (West Chester, PA)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2010-09-08, 2:01PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Two beautiful black walnut trees for sale. Very tall, off shoots are thick and tree shows no sign of distress or disease.
> 
> Both trees positioned away from wires and roads.
> 
> buyer is responsible for cutting and removing trees
> 
> $10,000 buys you both
> 
> serious inquiries only
> 
> 
> •Location: West Chester, PA
> •it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 1943146397



i am thinking someone should inform them the log market is GONE!!!!!!! I was talking to my old buyer the other day and red oak is worth more as fire wood then lumber even veneer


----------



## NUTNDUN

treemandan said:


> Seems to be some kind of rash that won't go away. Maybe its monkey see, monkey do.
> 
> black walnut trees!- 2 very large - $10000 (West Chester, PA)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2010-09-08, 2:01PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Two beautiful black walnut trees for sale. Very tall, off shoots are thick and tree shows no sign of distress or disease.
> 
> Both trees positioned away from wires and roads.
> 
> buyer is responsible for cutting and removing trees
> 
> $10,000 buys you both
> 
> serious inquiries only
> 
> 
> •Location: West Chester, PA
> •it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 1943146397





Heck that is like buy one get the other 75% off compared to the other deal. I'm going to go to the bank today and see if they will give me a loan so I can pay for my firewood for the next 10 years at 25% interest, how can one go wrong? :chainsawguy:


----------



## ziggo_2

*3 Black walnut*

I have 3 large black walnut trees that need to be cut down. (pictures attached) 
Located in Winthrop, MN. 
You cut down, you haul away scrap, and make an offer on the wood. 
We'll take care of the stumps. 
Only interested in selling to someone who wants all 3 trees. 
Respond to add, if interested. 


•Location: Winthrop, MN 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Apparently the market is good for black walnut, I best get planting some, Its the best get rich scheme ive heard!!


----------



## 3fordasho

*added pics*



ziggo_2 said:


> I have 3 large black walnut trees that need to be cut down. (pictures attached)
> Located in Winthrop, MN.
> You cut down, you haul away scrap, and make an offer on the wood.
> We'll take care of the stumps.
> Only interested in selling to someone who wants all 3 trees.
> Respond to add, if interested.
> 
> <a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&current=walnut2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/walnut2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&current=walnut1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/walnut1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&current=walnut3.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/walnut3.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> 
> •Location: Winthrop, MN
> •it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Apparently the market is good for black walnut, I best get planting some, Its the best get rich scheme ive heard!!




Hmm, lots of structures around those trees.... someone else looking to get $2k worth of work done for free..


----------



## ziggo_2

3fordasho said:


> Hmm, lots of structures around those trees.... someone else looking to get $2k worth of work done for free..





You must have misread....You pay HIM to take the wood! (and haul brush).




And how did you get the pictures? they never showed up when I posted. :monkey:


----------



## 3fordasho

ziggo_2 said:


> You must have misread....You pay HIM to take the wood! (and haul brush).
> 
> 
> Ya, even worse. Pay this dude and do all the work to remove those trees..
> let me get right on that...:monkey:
> 
> 
> 
> And how did you get the pictures? they never showed up when I posted. :monkey:




Right click on the photos, save to hard drive. Then go to photobucket.com or the like and upload. Once uploaded to photobucket they give you a html link you just copy and paste into your post.


----------



## ziggo_2

3fordasho said:


> Right click on the photos, save to hard drive. Then go to photobucket.com or the like and upload. Once uploaded to photobucket they give you a html link you just copy and paste into your post.



No I know how to post photos... Im saying I just copied and pasted the ad into the post and the photos didnt show up in my post, then you quoted my original post and the photos are there. I find that a bit weird.


----------



## 3fordasho

ziggo_2 said:


> No I know how to post photos... Im saying I just copied and pasted the ad into the post and the photos didnt show up in my post, then you quoted my original post and the photos are there. I find that a bit weird.




I don't know the details but it never works that way, probably because craigslist does not want to be used as a photohost for sites other than craigslist.


----------



## CountryBoy19

3fordasho said:


> I don't know the details but it never works that way, probably because craigslist does not want to be used as a photohost for sites other than craigslist.



You should still be able to "right click" on the photo and choose "copy image location" (at least you can choose that option with firefox). Then, you just use that as the URL when you post the image. I don't think there is any way for a domain to block that url from being loaded; but when you copy and past the page, they can use creative html coding to cause the photos to not come through. The "copy image location" bit is a surefire way to get photos from a site like craigslist.


----------



## 3fordasho

CountryBoy19 said:


> You should still be able to "right click" on the photo and choose "copy image location" (at least you can choose that option with firefox). Then, you just use that as the URL when you post the image. I don't think there is any way for a domain to block that url from being loaded; but when you copy and past the page, they can use creative html coding to cause the photos to not come through. The "copy image location" bit is a surefire way to get photos from a site like craigslist.




You are correct of course, by attaching some html code to the craigslist url for the picture itself you can directly link to the craiglist stored photo. The down side is when the add is pulled, I think the picture will go byby too. By uploading the photo to a site like photobucket, the picture will remain in the thread until you elect to break the link (by deleting the photo in your photobucket account).


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

3fordasho said:


> You are correct of course, buy attaching some html code to the craigslist url for the picture itself you can directly link to the craiglist stored photo. The down side is when the add is pulled,* I think the picture will go byby too.*




It *will *go bye bye.




3fordasho said:


> By uploading the photo to a site like photobucket, the picture will remain in the thread until you elect to break the link (by deleting the photo in your photobucket account).



Yep. Much better for the forum. The other way leads to lots of posts that don't make sense because the pics are gone.


----------



## wdchuck

Local CL ad: 


I HAVE A 2 YEAR OLD N. GAS HOME FURNACE. WOULD LIKE TO TRADE FOR FIREWOOD. I HAD A OIL/WOOD FURNACE, INSTALLED 3 DAYS AGO AND NEED WOOD. THE N GAS FURNACE IS A 95 % EFFICIENT. WORKS GREAT.
CALL ###-####


----------



## vwboomer

http://sheboygan.craigslist.org/mat/1986362080.html

burning coal - $9 (fdl)
Date: 2010-10-03, 9:13AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

i have rice or nut low sulfur coal for sale in 50 lb bags. better price on by pallet.
rated 13,000 btu wood normally 5000 to 6000 btu
920 922 2736 leave a message if no answer



* Location: fdl
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1986362080


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

vwboomer said:


> http://sheboygan.craigslist.org/mat/1986362080.html
> 
> burning coal - $9 (fdl)
> Date: 2010-10-03, 9:13AM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> i have rice or nut low sulfur coal for sale in 50 lb bags. better price on by pallet.
> rated 13,000 btu wood normally 5000 to 6000 btu
> 920 922 2736 leave a message if no answer
> 
> 
> 
> * Location: fdl
> * it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 1986362080



I wonder if the guy stole a bunch of it off the power plant's coal cars... I didn't know you could even GET coal for heating in the Upper Midwewst. I thought the only people who used coal around here anymore were the power plants.


----------



## CountryBoy19

WetBehindtheEar said:


> I wonder if the guy stole a bunch of it off the power plant's coal cars... I didn't know you could even GET coal for heating in the Upper Midwewst. I thought the only people who used coal around here anymore were the power plants.



Power plants don't use bagged coal... I would say this guy is pretty legitimate if he has pallets of it (he offers a discount for buying pallet quantities).


----------



## D&B Mack

CountryBoy19 said:


> Power plants don't use bagged coal... I would say this guy is pretty legitimate if he has pallets of it (he offers a discount for buying pallet quantities).



He could've stolen a bunch of it and bagged it himself. Chances are slim, but nothing would suprise me anymore.


----------



## vwboomer

While it is difficult to find ( I would probably burn it if I could and it was cheap) I posted the ad for the relative amount of BTU's. 13k btu for coal, and only 5-6k btu for wood.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

*That must be a two-man sawzall!*

Hey, this must be an antique! I'm thinking it's got to be like one of those old logging chainsaws that are made to be operated by TWO men:



> SAWZALL = MILWAUKEE !!! - $65 (Fredericksburg Va)
> Date: 2010-10-04, 2:09PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> *40 Amp*. Good Cond., Works just like it should, Used' Not Abused, comes with Metal Case. $65.00 FIRM ! Milwaukee' Best Brand Name Tool you can buy and You know what they cost new. First with CASH $65.00 Cell 540-272-9862 I'm just off of I-95 at Exit 130 in Fredericksburg, Va. / NOT MARYLAND !



http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/grd/1988454044.html


Man, I'd like to see the size of that thing! The extension cord must be what, 2 gauge copper? Or maybe you need one of those trailer mounted generators...


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

BlueRidgeMark said:


> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/grd/1988454044.html



40 AMP! Holy [email protected] 

Ignoramous question here: Since 30A circuits run on 10AWG wire, would 40A run on 8AWG?


----------



## BigE

WetBehindtheEar said:


> 40 AMP! Holy [email protected]
> 
> Ignoramous question here: Since 30A circuits run on 10AWG wire, would 40A run on 8AWG?



Yes, generally, 40A will run on 8AWG. It really depends on a large number of factors. How long the cord is, whether it is in the wall vs. out in the open, duty cycle, etc. etc.

Most safety stuff / permits / that kind of stuff will give you a 2x to 4x safety margin. 

I've got a 240V 50A welder. I pulled it open, and the wire from the switch to the transformer is 10AWG at best, and actually looks like 12AWG. It's been running like that for 30 years, and it still looks good. If you look at the open air current carrying capacity of wire, it is way higher than anyone in the inspection business will tell you.

Either way, I still comply with the local regs, but it does bug me sometimes.


----------



## pwoller

*Hopefully an extra zero?*

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/grd/2000594643.html

Oak firewood - $700 (Dillsboro, In)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-10-11, 2:10PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Its approx. 6 to 9 ton of wood. Not split, you will need to move it yourself. Please call 812-432-9596. 


Location: Dillsboro, In 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2000594643


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Copyright


----------



## doobie57z

*2 4ft Choke Cherry Logs - $600 (Breed)*

http://northernwi.craigslist.org/for/1991937933.html
northern WI craigslist > for sale / wanted > general for sale
please flag with care:

miscategorized
prohibited
spam/overpost
best of craigslist
Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
2 4ft Choke Cherry Logs - $600 (Breed)
Date: 2010-10-12, 8:13PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Beautiful Choke Cherry Logs. Approx 4 ft each in length. 22 years old, Cut approx 2 weeks ago. One has slight twist to it, the other is straight. Beautiful grain, drying nicely, and covered when necessary. Price negotiable. Can be shipped if needed, Would be shipped via Freight truck, with expense determined by destination.

* Location: Breed
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

image 1991937933-0 image 1991937933-1


----------



## doobie57z

*http://northernwi.craigslist.org/for/1991923438.html*

northern WI craigslist > for sale / wanted > general for sale
please flag with care:
http://northernwi.craigslist.org/for/1991923438.html
miscategorized
prohibited
spam/overpost
best of craigslist
Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
Beautifully Twisted Choke Cherry Log - $400 (Breed, WI)
Date: 2010-10-12, 8:14PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

22 year old Choke Cherry Tree 4ft log, with beautifully knotted section. One of several pieces offered. This wood is extremely beautiful, has great color, and has been drying for 2 weeks, and covered nightly. Shipping if neccessary, would be by freight truck, cost depending on destination. Approx. 400lbs. This gorgeous piece can be used by the unqiue carver for that one of a kind piece! Price is negotiable.

* Location: Breed, WI
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

image 1991923438-0 

PostingID: 1991923438


----------



## subhunter

http://nashville.craigslist.org/zip/1995094818.html

Im guessing that just the tops might would make enough fire wood to "sell"
:deadhorse:


----------



## mrowens33

*Not tree related... but still funny craigslist posting*

Anybody in renal failure...?
Looking to sell One of My Kidneys>> Taking Bids (Milwaukee)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-10-14, 3:10PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/for/2006340331.html

Im Taking Bids on one of my Kidneys. Im 22 and in excellent health. I dont drink or smoke and i work out daily.. 

TAKING BIDS ON ONE OF MY KIDNEYS... 

email me with your offer and your name and number 


Location: Milwaukee 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## SpiralAcacia

subhunter said:


> http://nashville.craigslist.org/zip/1995094818.html
> 
> Im guessing that just the tops might would make enough fire wood to "sell"
> :deadhorse:



Call him, say:
I come cut it for free, you pay me for the sheer joy of paying! And keep the twigs, gingerbread boy! You live in A FAIRY TALE !!

Free firewood- you come cut it 
SA


----------



## coog

I want to believe it's a joke.
wichita craigslist > for sale / wanted > cars & trucks - by owner
please flag with care:

miscategorized

prohibited

spam/overpost

best of craigslist

Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
Nede to sale ewives kar - $600 (kolege hill)

Date: 2010-10-15, 8:14AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

i had to drove to tulse to repo my kar caws she woldnt make the paws shop payment. it smells like crape inside shes been sleapen in it wit her boyfrend and to kids.but it shold klen up ok. im gonna hose the inside out today at the kar wash. we been taken good cair of it so it almost look new again. i will try a pri off the bouncen baby jesus from off the dash kaus she wants it back. her new boy frend is beng a jurk bout it kaus he just panted it last weak and used 24 kans of spry pant it look prety good from 1000 yards. i want only kash mony so dont give me big sob stori. kall me first so i no you are good for it. 

Location: kolege hill
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 2007223583


----------



## wvlogger

coog said:


> I want to believe it's a joke.
> wichita craigslist > for sale / wanted > cars & trucks - by owner
> please flag with care:
> 
> miscategorized
> 
> prohibited
> 
> spam/overpost
> 
> best of craigslist
> 
> Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
> Nede to sale ewives kar - $600 (kolege hill)
> 
> Date: 2010-10-15, 8:14AM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> i had to drove to tulse to repo my kar caws she woldnt make the paws shop payment. it smells like crape inside shes been sleapen in it wit her boyfrend and to kids.but it shold klen up ok. im gonna hose the inside out today at the kar wash. we been taken good cair of it so it almost look new again. i will try a pri off the bouncen baby jesus from off the dash kaus she wants it back. her new boy frend is beng a jurk bout it kaus he just panted it last weak and used 24 kans of spry pant it look prety good from 1000 yards. i want only kash mony so dont give me big sob stori. kall me first so i no you are good for it.
> 
> Location: kolege hill
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> PostingID: 2007223583



to bad he is so far away i would offer to take it off his hands for free but the unimaginable things i do to junk cars would probbly make him cringe


----------



## Steve NW WI

Suppose that dude is a kolege grad?

I've seen a lot of people on the internet that are spelling challenged (don't worry if ya are, I won't pick on ya, there's a lot of smart people I learn from out there that just didn't learn a lot of what they know in class), but this guy takes the cake!


----------



## gtsawyer

Funny, but I smell someone who's just having fun with a little bit of pseudo white-trash composition - probably trying to get listed on "Best of Craigslist."

Still, kinda funny.




coog said:


> I want to believe it's a joke.
> wichita craigslist > for sale / wanted > cars & trucks - by owner
> please flag with care:
> 
> miscategorized
> 
> prohibited
> 
> spam/overpost
> 
> best of craigslist
> 
> Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
> Nede to sale ewives kar - $600 (kolege hill)
> 
> Date: 2010-10-15, 8:14AM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> i had to drove to tulse to repo my kar caws she woldnt make the paws shop payment. it smells like crape inside shes been sleapen in it wit her boyfrend and to kids.but it shold klen up ok. im gonna hose the inside out today at the kar wash. we been taken good cair of it so it almost look new again. i will try a pri off the bouncen baby jesus from off the dash kaus she wants it back. her new boy frend is beng a jurk bout it kaus he just panted it last weak and used 24 kans of spry pant it look prety good from 1000 yards. i want only kash mony so dont give me big sob stori. kall me first so i no you are good for it.
> 
> Location: kolege hill
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> PostingID: 2007223583


----------



## chjhorses

*Free seasoned hardwood anyone?*

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/zip/1998861166.html

Date: 2010-10-10, 1:54PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Huge brush pile of seasoned hardwood. Up to 2 1/2 inch diameter


----------



## vwboomer

chjhorses said:


> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/zip/1998861166.html
> 
> Date: 2010-10-10, 1:54PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> Huge brush pile of seasoned hardwood. Up to 2 1/2 inch diameter




Well I reckon I'd burn it right there and thank the guy.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

vwboomer said:


> Well I reckon I'd burn it right there and thank the guy.



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Iska3

vwboomer said:


> Well I reckon I'd burn it right there and thank the guy.



Yep! Pick up a bunch of Hot Dogs, Buns and Chips. Take all the kids in the neighborhood over to his place for a wiener roast.


----------



## johncinco

*Best of CL*

Got my vote for best of craigslist. Wonder what his time frame guarantee is.

Free Black Walnut Trees!

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/grd/2013917500.html


----------



## kugss

Well at least they payed to have the tree cut down.
http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/mat/2015909873.html


I have an Oak Tree in my yard that we are having taken done this weekend. This tree is is 70 years old and we figure it is about 75 feet tall. It has died off and needs to be removed for the safety of the house. A professional tree company is doing the removal. They are clearing the brush, but we have elected to keep the wood. The company has agreed to cut and stack the pieces to 18" in length. This thing is huge. The main trunk is 24" in diameter. Most people that burn firewood know that oak is the best for burning, because it burns hotter and longer. Ideal for wood burning stoves and furneces. Well anyway, having the tree removed is costing me an arm and a leg. 
So I want to sell this wood off in one lump sum, one price take it all. They said we have about $1000 worth of seasoned ready to burn wood. I am willing to let it go for $700.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Yeah, they paid to have the tree cut down, and the tree company got a good laugh for free!


----------



## gr8scott72

kugss said:


> Well at least they payed to have the tree cut down.
> http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/mat/2015909873.html
> 
> 
> I have an Oak Tree in my yard that we are having taken done this weekend. This tree is is 70 years old and we figure it is about 75 feet tall. It has died off and needs to be removed for the safety of the house. A professional tree company is doing the removal. They are clearing the brush, but we have elected to keep the wood. The company has agreed to cut and stack the pieces to 18" in length. This thing is huge. The main trunk is 24" in diameter. Most people that burn firewood know that oak is the best for burning, because it burns hotter and longer. Ideal for wood burning stoves and furneces. Well anyway, having the tree removed is costing me an arm and a leg.
> So I want to sell this wood off in one lump sum, one price take it all. They said we have about $1000 worth of seasoned ready to burn wood. I am willing to let it go for $700.



24" diameter is huge? lol


----------



## Dalmatian90

What the homeowner heard, "You have a thousand dollars worth of wood."

What the tree company said, "If you want us to cut it into 18" lengths and stack it, it'll be an extra thousand."


----------



## peterc38

Here is a good one:

http://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/grd/2022873553.html

Husquavarna chain saw - $50 (medway)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-10-24, 11:41AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Brand new 16" Husquavarn Chain Saw. Used once and my buddy cut his fingers off. Told me to sell it. I have no use for it. Call Brian at 774-277-2185. wont last. Brand new pd 300.00 


Location: medway 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2022873553


----------



## wampum

*Free Grass Clippings*

Grass Clippings......FREE (Pittsburgh)

Date: 2010-11-01, 12:12PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

FREE grass clippings. You must take all. You must cut, bag and remove the clippings. Feel free to use them however you like, provided you remove them from my residence. Use them in the garden to curb weed growth around your tomato plants or just enjoy the smell of decomposing grass. Once you have proved to me you are competent you are welcome to come back once a week and remove the new growth again. I can afford to pay you but I’m not going to. I am offering you the clippings for your work in removing them. Please be insured so if you hurt yourself in the removal or God forbid my property, I have recourse to seek damages. You Cut You Haul. First Come First Served. 

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/zip/2036439207.html


----------



## doobie57z

http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/wan/2033775628.html
At least he's not asking for free delivery.
or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
Wanted - FREE FIREWOOD - Split Cut to Size (Greendale/Greenfield/Franklin/Oak Creek)
Date: 2010-10-30, 12:18PM CDT
Reply to: sale-[email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

WANTED - FREE FIREWOOD - FOR INDOOR FIREPLACE- CUT TO SIZE OR SPLIT - LOCATION GREENDALE/GREENFIELD/FRANKLIN/OAK CREEK/MUSKEGO. I GOT THE TRUCK, DO YOU HAVE THE WOOD. THANKS!!


----------



## buildmyown

peterc38 said:


> Here is a good one:
> 
> http://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/grd/2022873553.html
> 
> Husquavarna chain saw - $50 (medway)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2010-10-24, 11:41AM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Brand new 16" Husquavarn Chain Saw. Used once and my buddy cut his fingers off. Told me to sell it. I have no use for it. Call Brian at 774-277-2185. wont last. Brand new pd 300.00
> 
> 
> Location: medway
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 2022873553




Might have to call on this one its the next town over from me.


----------



## DK_stihl

*Hilarious*

http://rochester.craigslist.org/zip/1990730895.html

Free fire wood. You cut down the tree and all of the wood is yours for free. Must be insured. ARE YOU NUTS??? DO YOU KNOW HOW MUCH WORK AND LIABILITY THERE IS CUTTING DOWN A TREE. When a proffessionial cuts down a tree he will give you a couple of prices. One to cut it down and leave the mess on the ground or 2 Cut it down and remove all of the debris. A firewood salesperson purchases log loads that are about 18" in diameter and cut and split that for resale. No-one wants to handle 3 foot trees to split. Get real and pay someone.


----------



## ThePruner

Might have offered just a beer at that rate!


----------



## cat-face timber

wampum said:


> Grass Clippings......FREE (Pittsburgh)
> 
> Date: 2010-11-01, 12:12PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> FREE grass clippings. You must take all. You must cut, bag and remove the clippings. Feel free to use them however you like, provided you remove them from my residence. Use them in the garden to curb weed growth around your tomato plants or just enjoy the smell of decomposing grass. Once you have proved to me you are competent you are welcome to come back once a week and remove the new growth again. I can afford to pay you but I’m not going to. I am offering you the clippings for your work in removing them. Please be insured so if you hurt yourself in the removal or God forbid my property, I have recourse to seek damages. You Cut You Haul. First Come First Served.
> 
> http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/zip/2036439207.html



I can pay you but I do not want to?
OMG, I hope this guy gets no business!!

There is a kid, or a man that is trying to feed his family and this jerk will not pay, honest pay for honest work....

:bang:


----------



## 1harlowr

cat-face timber said:


> I can pay you but I do not want to?
> OMG, I hope this guy gets no business!!
> 
> There is a kid, or a man that is trying to feed his family and this jerk will not pay, honest pay for honest work....
> 
> :bang:




I think that CL post was in jest


----------



## sjp

1harlowr said:


> I think that CL post was in jest



we should have contest who can POST crazyiest craig ad


----------



## kugss

sjp said:


> we should have contest who can POST crazyiest craig ad


Will the rant and rave section count? Cause i will win.


----------



## sjp

*Check it out wasent me*





http://nh.craigslist.org/for/2042222307.html
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-11-04, 2:03PM EDT
Reply to: see below 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


To the Flaggers who Just Don't Seem To Have A Life!






•Location: So. NH 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-11-04, 2:03PM EDT
Reply to: see below 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


To the Flaggers who Just Don't Seem To Have A Life!






•Location: So. NH


----------



## JEA

*Black Walnut Tree in My Yard and Its Worth Big $$$$*

Here's your typical "I've got a black walnut tree in my yard" ad. Even though they say they know what its worth, they still haven't posted any dimensions (except for a guess of the height), a price, or even a picture. I bet their phone has been ringing non-stop with offers in the thousands of dollars. I wonder if by chance there are any powerlines or houses nearby???

ENJOY



Black Walnut Tree (Mature) (Simpson Co.)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-10-27, 10:05AM CDT
Reply to: see below 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I have a mature Black Walnut Tree with height approximately 50+ feet tall. Pictures, diameter and circumference will be listed as soon as can get a tape on it. 

It is live and still planted and needs to be cut down. Perfect for woodworkers who use this type of rare and sought after wood for their projects. 
We know what it is worth and are looking for a fair price that works for both of us. 

Serious enquires only please. 

615-XXX-XXXX Absolutely no solicitors!


----------



## Grace Tree

*"read" firewood scammer - $150 (ne ohio)*

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/grd/2045016100.html
"READ" FIREWOOD SCAMMER - $150 (NE OHIO)
I want every one here to know the group that is listing themselves from NE Ohio and selling there fire wood as seasoned ready to burn oak for $150 a cord are ABSOLUTELY LIARS. I JUST spent $17.00 in log starter trying to burn 1 piece of wood. If they show up in a White pick up truck with a wood stakes 2 feet above the bed and the driver looks like he starred in DELIVERANCE His wood appears Dry and white but the it ahs a dark core 2-3" wide for the entire length of the wood Tell him to take it back or carve some new teeth out of it. These Scum bags have made off with my $170 for a cord hope they are happy I had planned on heating my family this month and cant even get it to smolder. I pray no-one else gets robbed like I did. Please do not buy


----------



## kevin j

Isn't that nice that they'll pay for the gas when they use your truck for 1000 miles? I'd ask for a nice late model diesel with AC and a good sound system. 
I can see if someone was going that direction, to help out someone, but they apparently want to just use the truck. never hurts to ask I guess. 





NEED TO BORROW A PICKUP! (Brookings, SD)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-11-05, 11:55PM CDT
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I need to borrow a 3/4 or 1 ton pickup next week to assist in hauling another pickup back from Kansas on a trailer. Will pay for gas money and I have a great driving record to boot! Any help or suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## coog

*Wonder what he means..?*

wichita craigslist > for sale / wanted > cars & trucks - by owner
please flag with care: [?]

miscategorized

prohibited

spam/overpost

best of craigslist

Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
1939 PLYMOUTH COUPE SOLID BODY - $2000 (R.N.VILLE)

Date: 2010-11-12, 10:20AM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I HAVE REDUCED MY PRICE 3 TIMES NOW / NO MORE/ TIRED OF DAMN PEOPLE/ I HATE PHONE CALLS/ I HATE EMAILS/ I HATE YOU/ SERIOUS CASH BUYER , NO 20 DOLLAR BILLS I ONLY TAKE 1 DOLLAR BILLS CAUSE I HATE BIG BILLS/NO TRADES , NO TIRE KICKERS , NO DREAMERS , NO SCAMS/NO FAT PEOPLE/NO SKINNY PEOPLE/NO NO NO!/ INFACT I HATE ME SO DONT BOTHER CALLING CAUSE I WONT BE HERE/.......... DAMN SOLID ASS ROLLER , NO ENGINE NO TRANSMISSION, NO FENDERS/ NO GLASS/ NO BODY/NO TITLE/ NO BRAINS, NOT A DRIVING CAR AS IT IS NOT A CAR, IT ALL IN MY MIND CAUSE THE MIND IS A TERRABLE THING...... NEEDS RESTORATION , PROJECT CAR ,HOBBY CAR,DREAMERS CAR, KIT CAR, STREET CAR WITH DESIRE TO BE A CAR SOMEDAY.. STREET ROD , RAT ROD , GASSER , FASTER AND FASTER......................NO REASONABLE OR SERIOUS OFFERS CONSIDERED..KISS MY ASS KISS YOUR ASS KISS HIS ASS...MERRY X-MY-ASS 



Location: R.N.VILLE
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 2056274155


----------



## branchbuzzer

kevin j said:


> they apparently want to just use the truck.



Or STEAL the truck......


----------



## branchbuzzer

I got a kick out of this one:

http://tricities.craigslist.org/grd/2046981445.html

.......
All our wood is split and all hardwood species...It's $50 per rick picked up and deliver is available for a extra small fee! This is not someone saying you get their truck load in which you have no idea how much that actually is, this is a FULL+ rick! You can reach us at (423) xxxxxxxx Thanks 
.........


Now, just exactly what _is_ a "rick" anyway.....

Rick n. a heap or pile; a stack of hay, corn, peas, etc., especially one built and thatched.

So, you're not getting some unknown amount, you're getting a full pile!!!! lol


----------



## doobie57z

FIREWOOD Approx 5 pulp cords Cut 8 ft lengths OBO - $450 (Medford/Holway)
Date: 2010-11-11, 10:18AM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Nice mix of maple, oak, ash, Hemlock. 3" dia to 16". This is about 27+ standard cords. Located off Hwy 64.
Great Deal!!!
5 pulp cords is 27+ standard cords??? Is a "standard cord" a rick?http://northernwi.craigslist.org/for/2054400530.html


----------



## needwood

*Myself*

I love love craigslist" I don't know if some of the people on their think we are as dumb as they are? O, we are are the dumb ones,aren't we ??? LOL Well, got to go check out craigslist now, LOL.


----------



## beerman6

I usually copy/paste but can never get the pics to show up so check this link out.

http://flint.craigslist.org/grd/2063421380.html

Is something missing?


----------



## coog

Burn rubber, man; that's a
Steal!


----------



## doobie57z

*made from real hardwood!!!*

http://www.amazon.com/Landmann-82700-Earth-Friendly-Wood/dp/B0017K46Q6http://www.amazon.com/Landmann-82700-Earth-Friendly-Wood/dp/B0017K46Q6


----------



## Mr. Firewood

beerman6 said:


> I usually copy/paste but can never get the pics to show up so check this link out.
> 
> http://flint.craigslist.org/grd/2063421380.html
> 
> Is something missing?



yea a wedge... it would be good for crushing old paint cans and propane cylinders


----------



## arborsoldier

beerman6 said:


> I usually copy/paste but can never get the pics to show up so check this link out.
> 
> http://flint.craigslist.org/grd/2063421380.html
> 
> Is something missing?



That seems like a pretty good flipping good deal to me. Looks like a nice unit.:agree2:


----------



## beerman6

Mr. Firewood said:


> yea a wedge... it would be good for crushing old paint cans and propane cylinders



lol...I kept looking couldnt find one,thought maybe me beer goggles got to thick.


----------



## valekbrothers

craigslist said:


> fire wood (racine)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2010-11-16, 7:41AM CST
> Reply to: [email protected]
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> sorry about the late ad but today i will be cutting up a rather large branch from a willow tree about 25 ft long and if you come out and haul it away its yours for the taking just give me a call and ill give you directions its in town not hard to find thankx 507-421-XXXX first call first take
> P.S theres about a cord or more of wood after cutting it up





That must be a LARGE branch.....lol


----------



## arborsoldier

*Craigslist in Philly*

Hi everyone. I am not sure if this has been posted, looked for it yesterday but couldn't't find it. I had seen it over the weekend. Then, voila, it shows up today, but the price is reduced. Last weekend it was a 30/30 Deal. Times are tough I guess. I thought you all would get a laugh. This is from Cragslist Philadelphia. Be sure to take notice the delivery vehicle, at least I am guessing the wood gets loaded into the trunk and delivered.

philadelphia craigslist > for sale / wanted > farm & garden 
Date: 2010-11-18, 12:35PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]


I am bringing to you 30 pieces of Seasoned and TRUE to burn Firewood! 
This is 30 pieces of Mixed hardwoods that is 18 inches and smaller 
SEASONED 2 Years old and Ready to burn at the door. And Delivered! 
Hit me up with an E mail for a delivery and will respond back to you in 24 hours 
Thanks for your interest. 
Lamont 




•Location: Philadelphia 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## D&B Mack

arborsoldier said:


> Hi everyone. I am not sure if this has been posted, looked for it yesterday but couldn't't find it. I had seen it over the weekend. Then, voila, it shows up today, but the price is reduced. Last weekend it was a 30/30 Deal. Times are tough I guess. I thought you all would get a laugh. This is from Cragslist Philadelphia. Be sure to take notice the delivery vehicle, at least I am guessing the wood gets loaded into the trunk and delivered.
> 
> philadelphia craigslist > for sale / wanted > farm & garden
> Date: 2010-11-18, 12:35PM EST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> 
> I am bringing to you 30 pieces of Seasoned and TRUE to burn Firewood!
> This is 30 pieces of Mixed hardwoods that is 18 inches and smaller
> SEASONED 2 Years old and Ready to burn at the door. And Delivered!
> Hit me up with an E mail for a delivery and will respond back to you in 24 hours
> Thanks for your interest.
> Lamont
> 
> 
> 
> 
> •Location: Philadelphia
> •it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



Do you think stacking is included in the price?


----------



## arborsoldier

Whoa! Easy now! That would be a lot of work, maybe for a Olde English 800 40 ounce.


----------



## doobie57z

30 for $30 is still cheaper than this...http://www.wilsonevergreens.com/fireplace-birch-logs.html


----------



## D&B Mack

arborsoldier said:


> Whoa! Easy now! That would be a lot of work, maybe for a Olde English 800 40 ounce.



Its probably all he can get over the fence before the PPD shows up.


----------



## D&B Mack

*Don't all rush over there at once...*

Free firewood (exeter, pa)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-11-18, 2:55PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


i want large tree (oak, i believe) removed from my yard 
about 2-1/2'-3' diameter 
i live in exeter pa 
must cut and remove entire tree 
questions call 610-763-9906 

I may call and go look at it just for ####s and giggles!


----------



## arborsoldier

doobie57z said:


> 30 for $30 is still cheaper than this...http://www.wilsonevergreens.com/fireplace-birch-logs.html



Wow, I might order them as gifts for the holidays. They are so ornate. wouldn't they look good next to the fireplace you never use?


----------



## Art Vandelay

Oak Firewood - $20 (between Troy and Wright City, MO)
Date: 2010-11-23, 6:30PM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I have oak trees already down and seasoned. You cut up and haul, $20 pick up truck load. Available this weekend, Nov 27 & 28.
314-***-****, leave message if no answer, and I will get back with you as soon as possible. Located half way between Troy and Wright City, MO,
a mile off Rt. J.

Here's a good one. I gave this guy an estimate last winter to take down these trees and either take the firewood or push it in a pile on his place and he'd burn it. Priced it at 2,500 bucks to take down 10 oaks and two pines. One oak was leaning over his barn. I guess he paid someone to drop the trees and now wants to get paid to have his yard cleaned up. There will be some pissed off firewood cutters. Seven of the ten oaks were rotten beyond burning. He was convinced that day the oaks were worth the work for the firewood.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Art Vandelay said:


> Seven of the ten oaks were rotten beyond burning. He was convinced that day the oaks were worth the work for the firewood.



AV, not callin ya out, but I've yet to see a standing oak that was rotted to the point of not worth burning. Heck, most down and rotten looking oaks are only bad a couple inches in.

Carry on with the laughs, I'm just being obstinate tonight...


----------



## arborsoldier

Here's a good one. I gave this guy an estimate last winter to take down these trees and either take the firewood or push it in a pile on his place and he'd burn it. Priced it at 2,500 bucks to take down 10 oaks and two pines. One oak was leaning over his barn. I guess he paid someone to drop the trees and now wants to get paid to have his yard cleaned up. There will be some pissed off firewood cutters. Seven of the ten oaks were rotten beyond burning. He was convinced that day the oaks were worth the work for the firewood. [/QUOTE]

You should show up and give him a quote to complete the job, just to get a laugh.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## arborsoldier

*Philly Craigslist*

Oak Firewood!!! - $125 (Warrington,pa)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-11-23, 2:42PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

99% all oak firewood. Has just been split and seasoned about a year. I sell full cords for $210 picked up and $125 picked up, can deliver for a small fee. Email me if interested 

•Location: Warrington,pa 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



:hmm3grin2orange:


So my question is, which is it? $210 picked up or $125 picked up? Do I get to choose? And, how is it seasoned a year if it was just split?


----------



## vwboomer

arborsoldier said:


> -
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> So my question is, which is it? $210 picked up or $125 picked up? Do I get to choose? And, how is it seasoned a year if it was just split?





Guy at work sells it like this. He gets log length deliveries and lets it sit that way for a year, then the next year sells it as seasoned a year. To be fair, most of it was standing dead due to oak wilt, but still.


----------



## ancy

*Loaded Oak*

http://desmoines.craigslist.org/grd/2076914122.html


----------



## Art Vandelay

Steve NW WI said:


> AV, not callin ya out, but I've yet to see a standing oak that was rotted to the point of not worth burning. Heck, most down and rotten looking oaks are only bad a couple inches in.
> 
> Carry on with the laughs, I'm just being obstinate tonight...



They looked like they'd fall any day. If they fell over they'd explode. Wasn't much left of them at all. The tops were already gone. Must be the high humidity around here. I've dropped trees before and ended up leaving them in the woods becuase most of the tree was junk.


----------



## banjobart

*RE: Craigslist Firewood in Philly*

I always wondered what became of Lamont after Fred Sanford died.


----------



## Cornfed

I used to live in town and have a outdoor wood stove so I got alot of people stopping by asking me to cut down there trees, but none ever wanted to pay anyone to cut them down always wanted it for free. One day a my neighbor lady across the street stops by an asks if I want any free firewood. I say yes and stop by her house only to find out that the firewood is an old poplar tree, about 20 inches in diameter leaning over the back of her house. The base of the tree was rotten. I gave her a # to a tree service, she wanted nothing to do with paying to have it taken down. 

Just cause I burn firewood, don't mean I burn anything and it don't mean I have insurance to take down leaning trees in town!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

*"I didn't know about this..."*

He didn't know about "this". He didn't know about THIS????




> Free firewood! (Arlington)
> Date: 2010-11-21, 11:00PM EST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> Free firewood, you just pick up and carry yourself. Take as much as you want. A lot of big heavy cuts as well as smaller ones. Some of the larger pieces will need to be cut so you should have means to cut them like a chainsawa or a splitter. Should have big truck. Trying to get rid of ASAP. Will be available after 2pm today. First come first serve.
> 
> FYI, *the wood is not seasoned as it was just cut over the weekend. If you don't know what that means you can read up about it* here.
> http://www.mastersweep.com/wood.htm
> 
> *I didn't know about this either until another person asked about it*. So if you still want some it'll be available today after 2pm. There are a lot of people interested so it's first come first serve. The wood is located in North Arlington VA.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> * Location: Arlington
> * it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## England14

*Walnut tree *free**

WALNUT TREE *FREE* (Johnson City, TN)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-11-28, 4:48PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Take down this huge Walnut tree, haul the trunk off (the part that is worth the money), sell it to a nearby mill, and YOU CAN POCKET THE MONEY for Christmas! 

The tree is probably 80 years of age or older. 

Located in the Tree Streets area. 


•Location: Johnson City, TN 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2083984028


----------



## D&B Mack

*His cord!!!*

Cords of Seasoned Oak and Hardwood Mix Firewood - $120 (Sinking Spring )

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-11-29, 5:04PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I have several cords of dry, seasoned firewood for sale at my Sinking Spring address. These are for pick up only. Wood is a lot of Oak and other hardwoods, there is no Pine or other "junk" wood. The logs range from about 15"-20" long, and are split and quartered. *My cord measure an 8 foot long stack, by four feet high, by the depth of two logs (about 3 feet.) *Wood is covered and raised from the ground. Please respond via email, or call , with a few dates and times that are good for you to come out and pick up. I will help you load up your vehicle. 

Thank You for looking! 

Matt 610 451 5464


----------



## branchbuzzer

D&B Mack said:


> ]My cord measure an 8 foot long stack, by four feet high, by the depth of two logs (about 3 feet.)



Wassamatta for u? Never heard of a S(hr)inking Spring Cord?

Remember, a smoot wasn't a unit of length until someone decided it should be.


----------



## branchbuzzer

BlueRidgeMark said:


> _FYI, the wood is not seasoned as it was just cut over the weekend. If you don't know what that means you can read up about it here.
> http://www.mastersweep.com/wood.htm
> 
> I didn't know about this either until another person asked about it._



I couldn't decide between "Great minds think alike" and "Craigslist - it educates as well as informs"


----------



## coog

We have a firewood seller down here who insists that 2 ricks= 1 cord. Many posts have tried to correct him, but he persists. Now he gets flagged within minutes of posting. The funny thing is that he is only charging for 2 ricks anyway, so there's he's not profiting from his ignorance.


----------



## WoodyWoodsWood

I need to laugh at myself right now for what I posted a couple days ago on cl. It went something like this.

"Due to the financial crunch of the holiday season for a limited time I will be offering a full cord+ of pinon or cedar for 150.00 (usually 240.00) delivered. This is good dry and ready to burn wood cut at or under 18".
1 cord = 4x4x8=128cf
I deliver = 7x5x4=140cf"

I guess I was really hurting for business so bad I wasnt thinking straight. I know the work that goes into getting wood around here plus what getting it cost me but now I have to deliver 5 cords at that price. I pulled my ad after 36 hours thank god. I think this is the closest thing i have ever seen to free firewood on cl.


----------



## mowoodchopper

coog said:


> We have a firewood seller down here who insists that 2 ricks= 1 cord. Many posts have tried to correct him, but he persists. Now he gets flagged within minutes of posting. The funny thing is that he is only charging for 2 ricks anyway, so there's he's not profiting from his ignorance.


if you cut your wood, 24 inch lengths ,two ricks is a cord 24x4x8 = 4x4x8


----------



## WoodyWoodsWood

I always thought a rick was a third of a cord? Not a face cord.


----------



## coog

mowoodchopper said:


> if you cut your wood, 24 inch lengths ,two ricks is a cord 24x4x8 = 4x4x8



Yes, but I've yet to see firewood SOLD in 24" lengths.
A face cord=rick. It is a stack of wood 4'x8'x16"(sometimes up to 20"). Better to burn the fuel as a seller and make it 16".


----------



## mowoodchopper

coog said:


> Yes, but I've yet to see firewood SOLD in 24" lengths.
> A face cord=rick. It is a stack of wood 4'x8'x16"(sometimes up to 20"). Better to burn the fuel as a seller and make it 16".



Agreed, we do cut some in 24 inch lengths though, for long wood stoves and outside burners.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Oh, boy! I finally found out what makes a "commercial" chainsaw! You have to have a bar over 24"! 




> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/zip/2093543521.html
> 
> 
> . Two oak trees 12-14" diameter!
> . You bring your commercial chain saw(over 24"), rope, truck and cut it down, devide those trees!
> . Call me first before you leaving!
> 
> Stillbrooke Road Manassas VA 20112
> 
> John (571)435-4780




Yeah, I can see why you'd need more than a 24" bar to cut down and buck some 14" trees! 

Say, do you think 28" would be enough? :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Art Vandelay

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Oh, boy! I finally found out what makes a "commercial" chainsaw! You have to have a bar over 24"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I can see why you'd need more than a 24" bar to cut down and buck some 14" trees!
> 
> Say, do you think 28" would be enough? :biggrinbounce2:



LMAO, a 24" bar for a 14" log.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

mowoodchopper said:


> if you cut your wood, 24 inch lengths ,two ricks is a cord 24x4x8 = 4x4x8







WoodyWoodsWood said:


> I always thought a rick was a third of a cord? Not a face cord.




A rick is a face cord is a fremble is a pillygawash.


What do those terms have in common? They all mean NOTHING. They all mean anything anybody wants them to mean. 

The only correct unit of measure for firewood is a CORD. No "faces". No "full" or "country" or any of that stupid garbage.

A cord is 128 cubic feet of tightly stacked wood in all 50 states and in Canada.

Any other measurement is baloney.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Art Vandelay said:


> LMAO, a 24" bar for a 14" log.





Yeah, and check out the pictures. Two pretty straight trees, out in the open. Easy peasy.

Make sure you bring your rope so you can guide them down in the right place!


----------



## D&B Mack

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Oh, boy! I finally found out what makes a "commercial" chainsaw! You have to have a bar over 24"!
> 
> Yeah, I can see why you'd need more than a 24" bar to cut down and buck some 14" trees!
> 
> Say, do you think 28" would be enough? :biggrinbounce2:



And his spelling and english is fantastic! Would almost be worth to put a 24" bar on a poulan wild thing and see if he notices.


----------



## flotek

the way i understand a face cord measurement is this: it is 4x8 in the single stack and then the length is whatever its cut for the given stove, often its only 16-18 inches that means youd need around 3 of those to make a standard cord ,but if its cut in 24 inch lengths it would then be a full a cord .so a 10 face cord delivery could mean your going to potentially get 5 cords or you could end up freezing with only around 3 actual cords .not a good way to measure


----------



## Philbert

flotek said:


> the way i understand a face cord measurement is this: it is 4x8 in the single stack and then the length is whatever its cut for the given stove, often its only 16-18 inches that means youd need around 3 of those to make a standard cord ,but if its cut in 24 inch lengths it would then be a full a cord .so a 10 face cord delivery could mean your going to potentially get 5 cords or you could end up freezing with only around 3 actual cords .not a good way to measure



That's why some people get confused, and how others manipulate these terms to intentionally confuse and deceive others. It is why a cord is typically defined in many states' commerce laws as 128 cubic feet (4 feet high X 8 feet long X 4 feet) deep. Other terms, such as 'face cord', 'fireplace cord', 'rick', 'bundle', 'load', 'logger's cord' are often legally undefined, and up to the buyer and seller to work out.

Even with a cord defined at 128 cubic feet, there is still some room for shenanigans, based on how tightly it is stacked, whether the wood is split, green or seasoned or kiln-dried, etc.

If you remember the book or movie "The Secret of Santa Vittoria", the Italian villagers re-stacked all of their wine bottles so that their cellars were full, but they could still hide some from the invading Germans.

Philbert


----------



## coog

_Even with a cord defined at 128 cubic yards_

I'll take two of those, please!


----------



## branchbuzzer

coog said:


> _Even with a cord defined at 128 cubic yards_
> 
> I'll take two of those, please!



Certainly Sir!!! That'll be $12,000, plus delivery and stacking charges.....(click)

Sir? Hello?


----------



## coog

I've got to the math...it might be a deal at $12k. You're going to burn some gas!


----------



## Philbert

coog said:


> I've got to the math...it might be a deal at $12k. You're going to burn some gas!



27 cubic feet in a cubic yard (3 X 3 X 3).

$12,000 / 2 = $6,000 per 128 cubic YARD cord (Paul Bunyon size).

$6,000 / 27 = $222.23 per 128 cubic FOOT cord (mortal size).

Not much of a discount for buying 54 cords of firewood!

Philbert


----------



## coog

I'm going to need a bigger shed, but I'd like Paul Bunyon cords if I have a choice. What part of our fair state do you hail from, Philbert?


----------



## JAckal

> Oh, boy! I finally found out what makes a "commercial" chainsaw! You have to have a bar over 24"!
> 
> 
> Quote:
> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/n...093543521.html
> 
> 
> . Two oak trees 12-14" diameter!
> . You bring your commercial chain saw(over 24"), rope, truck and cut it down, devide those trees!
> . Call me first before you leaving!
> 
> Stillbrooke Road Manassas VA 20112
> 
> John (571)435-4780
> 
> Yeah, I can see why you'd need more than a 24" bar to cut down and buck some 14" trees!
> 
> Say, do you think 28" would be enough?



Mark, from those pictures some of the trees are growing sideways.

Maybe he was laying down ( Hurt or Drunk), when he took the pics.

Jack


----------



## Philbert

coog said:


> What part of our fair state do you hail from, Philbert?



Saint Paul

Philbert


----------



## coog

Philbert said:


> Saint Paul
> 
> Philbert


Good. A short drive out to the St Croix Valley.


----------



## banshee67

*WHY do people do this!?*

why do people wait until december 6th, to list an ad on craigslist begging for free firewood?!


http://cnj.craigslist.org/zip/2097552583.html
"in Desperate need of firewood cant afford oil to heat house wood does not need to be cut i can cut please if you can help in any way we have 5 kids and the wood is the only wat to heat the house"


put an ad up during the summer, and i would have dropped off all the nasty ends and crotches to him every couple weeks...im sure others would have too.. but cmon.. december 6th!? and you got 5 kids and cant plan ahead? its snowed 3 times already here...these people are amazing , i feel bad,, but i mean cmon!! if they really cant afford heating oil.. and he says in his ad he has the means to cut the wood, so he must have a saw.. why not cut wood ahead of time with the saw?
i have a small pile of stuff i could get rid of, but last time i answered one of these ads.. the guy never even responded, i offered a guy with a similar ad a piile of end cuts and crotches that i didnt want/need, i said i would even drop them off for him, but i guess it wasnt good enouhg because he never responded!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

JAckal said:


> Mark, from those pictures some of the trees are growing sideways.
> 
> Maybe he was laying down ( Hurt or Drunk), when he took the pics.
> 
> Jack




Yeah, hurt, drunk, or just stoopid!


----------



## Guido Salvage

So I see the following ad on CL for some saws that are about a 2 hour drive for me:

6 DIFFERENT CHAIN SAWS - $125

very nice runs great 6 different types of chain saws call Mac at xxx xxx xxxx if interested thanks and have a great weeekend!!!!!

So I place a long distance cal to "Mac" and ask him what he has. His response is to ask me what I am looking for.....:bang:

I respond that I am looking for older Macs, Homelites and Poulans. He states he has a Poulan, I ask him the model and he responds "a small one".

Ask him what else he has and he says a Craftsman and some small, medium and large Husqvarnas, but he has taken a deposit on the big one and hopes the guy comes back to buy it. I inquire as to the model numbers and he says he does not know, but I can call back tomorrow.

By then I had heard enough and told him that it would make sense for him to know what he was selling BEFORE placing an ad. Guess this offended him as he hung up.

Makes you wonder how some people survive.


----------



## BigE

Guido Salvage said:


> By then I had heard enough and told him that it would make sense for him to know what he was selling BEFORE placing an ad.



I would generally agree with you - it can be very frustrating. But then again, it is the clueless ones who will also offer up the
"cahin saywr, $50"​and you call to find out what it is and end up with a nice 046 that you offer them $35 for, and they are happy to accept.


----------



## branchbuzzer

http://tricities.craigslist.org/for/2107133071.html

Hard wood for sale. Split and delivered. 40.00 for 2 or more cords, 50.00 for one cord. Please call (xxx) xxx-xxxx. 

----------------------------


Now _that's_ a discount!


----------



## branchbuzzer

http://tricities.craigslist.org/wan/2106836386.html

seasoned fire wood (Elizabethton)
Date: 2010-12-11, 2:03AM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I have a truck load of items.that I would like to sale/trade as bulk. Includes wooden shelves, watt knots, kitchen items, JR Nova Compound Bow, Bratz Sleeping Bag, Girls Clothes 7-16, Toys, many other items. good for yard sale, thrift store, or flea market. Will take reasonable offer for all. *EASY PROFIT* call xxxxxxxx to arrange to look over and negotiate. Will consider trading for *a couple loads* of seasoned firewood. Thanks.

-----------

I'd try the old wheelbarrow load gag, but I think I'd still get ripped off....

And just how do watts get into knots, anyway? No wonder I lose my power so often.


----------



## SpiralAcacia

branchbuzzer said:


> http://tricities.craigslist.org/wan/2106836386.html
> 
> seasoned fire wood (Elizabethton)
> Date: 2010-12-11, 2:03AM EST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> I have a truck load of items.that I would like to sale/trade as bulk. Includes wooden shelves, watt knots, kitchen items, JR Nova Compound Bow, Bratz Sleeping Bag, Girls Clothes 7-16, Toys, many other items. good for yard sale, thrift store, or flea market. Will take reasonable offer for all. *EASY PROFIT* call xxxxxxxx to arrange to look over and negotiate. Will consider trading for *a couple loads* of seasoned firewood. Thanks.
> 
> -----------
> 
> I'd try the old wheelbarrow load gag, but I think I'd still get ripped off....
> 
> And just how do watts get into knots, anyway? No wonder I lose my power so often.



If he will add the micky mouse lamp aunt beth bought him I'd jump the deal.

SA


----------



## H-Ranch

branchbuzzer said:


> http://tricities.craigslist.org/for/2107133071.html
> 
> Hard wood for sale. Split and delivered. 40.00 for 2 or more cords, 50.00 for one cord. Please call (xxx) xxx-xxxx.
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> 
> Now _that's_ a discount!



What's even funnier is that ad is posted in the tri-cities (Tennessee) section - Saginaw is part of the tri-cities (Michigan). Wonder what he charges for delivery?


----------



## branchbuzzer

H-Ranch said:


> What's even funnier is that ad is posted in the tri-cities (Tennessee) section - Saginaw is part of the tri-cities (Michigan). Wonder what he charges for delivery?



Well, hey, times are tough don't ya know. Gotta consider expanding your delivery area. I think you're right though, mistook Tri-Cities TN for Tri-Cities MI. The MI section is not close to the TN section on the main CL page however, and the page is Saginaw-Midland-BC.

And those are obviously "face cords", not cords.

BB ( who was born a Michigander... )


----------



## pwoller

*Wonder what its tryeated with?*

fire wood and rack trade for ??? (noblesville)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-12-14, 8:10PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Have split and tryeated fire wood and rack.u have to pick up trade what do you have to offer for all will no separate. Will not deliver text only 765-639-8191 


•Location: noblesville 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2113348610


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## leadarrows

pwoller said:


> fire wood and rack trade for ??? (noblesville)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2010-12-14, 8:10PM EST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Have split and tryeated fire wood and rack.u have to pick up trade what do you have to offer for all will no separate. Will not deliver text only 765-639-8191
> 
> 
> •Location: noblesville
> •it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 2113348610
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Googled the phone #...same guy.

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/cto/2115937640.html

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/bar/2109621688.html

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/bar/2110120110.html

He is selling the stereo out of the car he wants to trade.


----------



## Slvrmple72

*RED OAK FIREWOOD* - $65 (strongsville, oh)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-12-16, 7:18PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


We just put down our large RED OAK TREE. Perfect for Firewood. I am selling by the whole (trunk) , unless you want it precut, then we can do that as well. Call ahead of time. Asking $65 for one whole piece of trunk. Wont last long! Paul (440) 521-9597. Dimensions are as follows; trunk is about 4 ft in diameter and precut to 12-18inch pieces in length. 


•Location: strongsville, oh 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## brownd

Free wood from large deck I removed. It is cut into pieces. Call or respond to ad.


----------



## darkbyrd

Junk wood, anyone?
Free trees


----------



## gtsawyer

Does a popper pop when you burn it? Maybe he meant to say it was a "popular" tree, or maybe a "plopper" oy


----------



## darkbyrd

at least if he said 'popple' I'd know what he meant. 'Popular' and I would want to see oak or beech waiting for me. Ya know, 'popular' firewood


----------



## anymanusa

Okay this guy has 40-50 Black locust trees that he wants removed from his property. I call him up to verify the wording in his ad, and sure enough, he required that you take every last tree, remove all debris, and grind each stump. No one-zies or two-zies.

I told him to rent a bulldozer because he won't ever find anyone to do all that he asks.


----------



## doobie57z

One Hundred Pieces Aged Cherry Firewood Cut to Fireplace Size
One Hundred Pieces Aged Cherry Firewood Cut to Fireplace Size - $65 (Dousman)
Date: 2011-01-14, 9:00AM CST
Reply to: see below

Cut to fireplace size this is wood from my own property. You will pick 100 pieces from the pile. This is not the whole pile as pictured. You can check out the fact that cherry is an excellent fireplace wood. Covered and 2 years aged this is perfect for your needs this winter. Guaranteed 100 pieces, you haul with easy access to your car or truck. Cash only. Bring your wheelbarrel and start your winter fires tonight. Saves on energy costs. An easy drive just one turn off of highway 67 in Waukesha County. Call 262-751-3767 today.
Somebody could buy that and sell it in "bundles", probably make a fortune.


----------



## D&B Mack

doobie57z said:


> Somebody could buy that and sell it in "bundles", probably make a fortune.


 
Still waiting on the second half of that statement to come through.:messed:


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

doobie57z said:


> One Hundred Pieces Aged Cherry Firewood Cut to Fireplace Size
> One Hundred Pieces Aged Cherry Firewood Cut to Fireplace Size - $65 (Dousman)
> Date: 2011-01-14, 9:00AM CST
> Reply to: see below
> 
> Cut to fireplace size this is wood from my own property. You will pick 100 pieces from the pile. This is not the whole pile as pictured. You can check out the fact that cherry is an excellent fireplace wood. Covered and 2 years aged this is perfect for your needs this winter. Guaranteed 100 pieces, you haul with easy access to your car or truck. Cash only. Bring your wheelbarrel and start your winter fires tonight. Saves on energy costs. An easy drive just one turn off of highway 67 in Waukesha County. Call 262-751-3767 today.
> Somebody could buy that and sell it in "bundles", probably make a fortune.


 
Funny, I saw that ad and noticed quite a few pieces of birch bark in there... Hmm... I've got 100 pieces of gold to sell, 65 bucks, you haul...


----------



## darkbyrd

tired of paying too much for firewood try wood chips - $40 (newport news)

Date: 2011-01-13, 11:13AM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Wood chips are perfect if you have a woodstove. 40 per pickup load. 60 for delivery. Will last you two plus weeks.


----------



## coog

darkbyrd said:


> tired of paying too much for firewood try wood chips - $40 (newport news)
> 
> Date: 2011-01-13, 11:13AM EST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> Wood chips are perfect if you have a woodstove. 40 per pickup load. 60 for delivery. Will last you two plus weeks.


 
Kind of like "saxophones are perfect if you have a birdbath"!


----------



## darkbyrd

I think wood chips are great. I just use alot of newspaper in the bottom, and shovel woodchips on top. Have to load it pretty often, but it makes alot of smoke. More smoke, more heat, right?
:rotfl:


----------



## doobie57z

*Firewood for sale - $20 (Meadowlands)*

Firewood for sale
Mix of Ash, Oak, Tamarack, Birch and Pine Edgings for sale. $20/Cord. Please call 218-427-2431 for more info
Wonder if that includes delivery?


----------



## varna

*Oak firewood - $50 (Atco)*

Oak firewood

Oak firewood - $50 (Atco)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-01-24, 8:04PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Oak firewood. 50.00/cord. Pick up only. 


Here was my e-mail response to add:

A couple of questions.
What size logs? Splits? Length?
You are talking a 4' X 4' X 8' "cord"?
How old is the wood? Fresh cut? Standing dead? Past it's prime?
How many cords available?


we shall see


----------



## loadthestove

I've heard of face cords,cords,ricks,,but never heard this terminology.


SEASONED SPLIT DRY FIREWOOD/FREE DELIVERY - $25 (LEXINGTON)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-01-21, 6:30AM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


SEASONED SPLIT DRY FIREWOOD 25.00 rick roll 
call 606-706-5711


----------



## leadarrows

Here ya go a classic example.

2 free walnut trees you cut down


----------



## Ash_403

Alright, who wants to jump at this one? 
Free firewood

vvv(Backup text of ad)vvv

I have a tree currently leaning on another tree due to a recent storm. Take it down and you can have the firewood for free! The tree is a poplar. Write for directions. You must be insured!

* Location: Bloomington
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2185250714


----------



## D&B Mack

*Maybe its because you wanted to pay $100 for a cord in February, just a thought...*

100 DOLLARS CASH FOR CORD OF BURNABLE DELIVERED FIREWOOD - $100 (FLEETWOOD)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-02-03, 5:04PM EST
Reply to: see below 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


PAYING 100 FOR CORD OF FIREWOOD DELIVERED TO MY FARM IN FLEETWOOD...CAN BACK UP TO BASEMENT DOORS AND THROW RIGHT IN... THERE IS SNOW IN THE YARD, SO 4X4 IS BEST OTHERWISE THROWN IN BASEMENT BY HAND. MAXIMUM LENGTH 30 INCHES.. ROUNDS ARE FINE AS LONG AS THEY ARE NOT BIGGER THAN 6 INCHES IN DIAMETER....WOOD MUST BE BURNABLE,,,NOT ROTTING, WET OR LIVE CUT. 
PICKUP TRUCK FULLS ARE NOT A CORD. 
*SORRY TO SEEM DEMANDING,,,BUT IVE GOTTEN SOME PRETTY BAD #### RECENTLY..LOL *CALL 484-239-5053 


•Location: FLEETWOOD 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## coog

I was getting $125 a cord over 30 years ago. I wonder where this guy has been hiding?


----------



## gtsawyer

No wonder this guy isn't satisfied with the wood he's been getting - he's only willing to pay $100. 

Some people.


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

*Free Fire Wood/Whole oak Tree (Black River Falls/City Point)*

Date: 2011-02-18, 7:32AM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Huge oak tree must be taken down, you keep the wood for cutting it down. Must have insurance. 


Location: Black River Falls/City Point 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 2220930481
_______________________________________________________

Here's what I had to write back:

"I have to respond to your ad. I don't mean this to sound disrespectful but I think you misunderstand what you are offering/asking for.

First, I don't think anyone with commercial liability insurance in the Madison area is going to haul themselves all the way up to Black River Falls area to cut down a tree that is worth almost nothing.

If you want someone to have insurance to take down a large tree, you should expect to pay them for their services and, more importantly, their skill. 

Most paper mills and lumber yards won't take 'city trees' or 'yard trees' because they generally have a lot of metal in them. If this tree is as huge as you say, it's been around a long time and there are probably more than a few lag screws grown in there. The damage to equipment makes them not worth the fuel it costs to transport these trees, much less the risk to take them down.

It's not firewood until it is cut (a day or more of labor and fuel), split (another day of labor and fuel), stacked(a half a day of labor) AND seasoned (at least two years' storage with oak). Three days of labor and 5 gallons+/- of fuel and lubricants can cost upwards of $1000 for just the cut down and removal. 

It's not lumber until it is cut appropriately, rough sawn (wear and tear on a band saw), stacked, let to dry (THREE years for furniture-grade wood), and planed down to make the sides square to each other(more wear on equipment). 

All of the lumber-making talk is dependent on whether or not the main trunk is in good enough shape to be made into boards. Sometimes, the tree forks too quickly, has a big twist in it, is full of knots/burl - although, in that case, you might be able to cut out those parts and sell them to wood turners but I don't know how that works. 

You don't have 'firewood' or 'hard wood for furniture' as a product to trade. You have raw material that isn't properly prepared to be turned into a marketable product. Its like saying that you have a field that's overgrown with weeds you have hay to trade for someone to cut your grass. 

Good luck,

Respecfully,

Tony in Madison

Give a man a fish, he eats for a day... Teach a man to fish and he spends the rest of his life finding a way to go fishing more often.

Every day I break my own previous record for number of consecutive days I've stayed alive."


----------



## tod0001

> WHY do people do this!?
> 
> why do people wait until december 6th, to list an ad on craigslist begging for free firewood?!
> 
> 
> http://cnj.craigslist.org/zip/2097552583.html
> "in Desperate need of firewood cant afford oil to heat house wood does not need to be cut i can cut please if you can help in any way we have 5 kids and the wood is the only wat to heat the house"


 
My wifey pointed this ad out to me awhile(2wks?) back. We called and offered some free oak, but he didn't have a truck and wanted me to deliver. I told him to find a ride for his free wood to which he alluded that he had a brother with a truck and will call me back. He called back next day and asked if I was sure that I couldn't deliver. I still have that wood sitting off to the side.


----------



## BHWood

*A Bunch of old, wet firewood (Pleasant Ridge)*

Found this one on craigslist


We had a pile of old, decaying, vine-covered firewood in our backyard. 

I think it is usable if it dried out. The bark decayed but the wood itself looks fine. Would make lovely mulch. 

Free to whoever wants it. 

And if you have a chainsaw, help yourself to fallen trees in our yard. 

A Bunch of old, wet firewood


Don't know about everybody else but I can never have enough old, wet, vine covered firewood!

This thread is great for laughs.............Brian


----------



## upsnake

You mean you don't want vine covered decaying wood??? :msp_crying:

All this time i have been paying extra to get the decaying wood.  

Haha people on craigs list are nuts.


----------



## Uncle John

*Free Firewood Indianapolis*

What a bargain!
Hurry!

But only if you have insurance


2/28/2011
Ad reads:
You cut it down
you haul it
the small stuff chipped or hauled first
must show insurance
must sign agreement

large oak probably 50' tall

lennie 317-257-9016


----------



## woodfar

*craig'slist*

I love the ones, like the one I looked at today for free firewood/red oak. Get there and the tree is a pine 18" across, down a hill 20 ydrs. Said he paid the guy after cutting down tree and guy never came back to take tree (surprise). Ten people have call about the tree so you better get it fast. Seems that everyone in NC who does not burn wood thinks every tree is an oak.


----------



## woodfar

upsnake said:


> You mean you don't want vine covered decaying wood??? :msp_crying:
> 
> All this time i have been paying extra to get the decaying wood.
> 
> Haha people on craigs list are nuts.


 
I love the 2" poison oak vines myself


----------



## upsnake

The poison oak vines really add a lot of BTU to my fire. 

It is weird though all the neighbors keep making lots of doctors visits though.  

(completely joking of course).


----------



## kevin j

realizing you are indeed joking, but since we are off on that bunny trail:

PI in smoke is far more deadly than on the skin. Learned from the dr. when I had PI over about 75% of my body, (skin only thankfully). Anyway, PI chemically destroys the skin tissue. On skin it can be washed off or neutralized, but can't really be fixed until it heals. In the lungs, breathing in the smoke destroys the lung tissue. There is no way to remove or stop it or neutralize it, and nothing can be done to stop the damage. If bad enough, the person literally suffocates like emphysema (sp?) or similar diseases. Very slowly and very painfully.

We just have PI plants that die off in the winter. (cold is good for something) You guys that have to deal with the vines/shrubs/almost treelike PI have it far tougher.


----------



## Scrapiron

*For $150*

#1- This isn't 1.5 - 2 cords of wood.
#2- I wouldn't want to be driving behind this guy.

_You will receive about 1.5 - 2 cords of wood. All hardwood, no pine. Limited supply. Free delivery. Ask for delivery prices elsewhere. Quality assured. References available._


----------



## banjobart

*What a Deal!*

tree removal (south lansing)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-03-16, 10:51AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I have a couple LARGE maple trees in my yard that need to be removed. One is pushing up the driveway a little and the other will probably start doing the same near the garage foundation in a few years. Between the two trees we are looking at at least 25 cords of wood. I would like to know if someone will cut if for free (or really cheap) and take the majority of the wood. (I would like to keep a couple cords for myself.) 

If you are interested, you must be insured, and have proof of insurance. 


Location: south lansing


----------



## darkbyrd

I'd like to see this 13 cord tree. Someone help this guy out just so we can see a picture!



banjobart said:


> tree removal (south lansing)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2011-03-16, 10:51AM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> I have a couple LARGE maple trees in my yard that need to be removed. One is pushing up the driveway a little and the other will probably start doing the same near the garage foundation in a few years. Between the two trees we are looking at at least 25 cords of wood. I would like to know if someone will cut if for free (or really cheap) and take the majority of the wood. (I would like to keep a couple cords for myself.)
> 
> If you are interested, you must be insured, and have proof of insurance.
> 
> 
> Location: south lansing


----------



## DiscoInferno

In MI it's almost universal that "cord" means "face cord". But that would still be a big tree.



darkbyrd said:


> I'd like to see this 13 cord tree. Someone help this guy out just so we can see a picture!


----------



## Steve NW WI

Free firewood/kindling (Roseville)
Date: 2011-03-05, 12:09PM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

So I had a big ash tree taken down today and they left everything from 1" in diameter on down. Great for Chimneas, kindling, or the fireplace! Free for the taking. Ash burns great, clean and hot. Wow - what a ton of great fireplace wood! First come, first serve. Have an outdoor fire pit? This stuff is perfect for ya'! I'll delete this when the wood is gone.

1974 Tatum Street
Roseville, 55113

* Location: Roseville
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## darkbyrd

*Better keep it clean, and snap to it!*

Free firewood (Morganton, NC)

Date: 2011-03-21, 7:44PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

In the form of logs. You must take ALL and I dont want any messes left behind! The wood is hardwood such as oak, hickory etc. Email me and let me know how soon you can be here to pick these up. Thanks in advance!! 

Location: Morganton, NC
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## banshee67

Steve NW WI said:


>


 
id be all over that if it was closer to me!


----------



## banjobart

*This is for real*

looking for sick baby ducks - $20 (okemos, williamston, webberville, Howell)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-03-23, 6:51PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I know that this time of year there is a large number of baby ducks. I have seen that sometimes there are one or two in a batch that are having a hard time and may not make it. Rather than getting rid of them assuming they wont make it, I would love the opportunity to try and help them. Please email me if there are any babies i cant take off your hands. Thanks!


----------



## valekbrothers

tree removed

tree removed (minneapolis)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-03-24, 11:51AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hi I am looking to get a ball park estimate to have a tree removed. I understand that you can't give me a concrete bid without coming out but I want to get some ball park estimates before having two different people come out and give me bids. The tree is between 2 houses, the base is 40 inches wide than sprouts up straight and than y's off in different directions and over hangs both the houses. The tree is 50-60 feet tall.....no more than 60. At no point can this tree be dropped, it must be cut and roped down piece by piece all the way to the stump. I want all wood and brush hauled away and I dont want to have the stump grinded but if you like you have throw in a whole different bid for that but there is 8 feet between the 2 houses so if you can grind it with that kind of room go a head and throw in a separate bid for that. I am not putting a picture of my house up here or sending one, give me your ball park estimates and of course you have to be insured.........if you think you will be touching a tree like this around my house without that you have to be crazy. with all this said..........60ft tree/between to houses/over hangs both houses/its 40 inches in width at the base/ and needs to be taken down piece by piece. I know this is not going to be cheap so if you throw me a bid that says 500 I will throw your bid in the garbage cause you dont know what your doing. This is a dangerous tree so please keep that in mind when sending your estimates thanks and have a great day.


----------



## camr

valekbrothers said:


> tree removed
> 
> tree removed (minneapolis)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2011-03-24, 11:51AM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Hi I am looking to get a ball park estimate to have a tree removed. I understand that you can't give me a concrete bid without coming out but I want to get some ball park estimates before having two different people come out and give me bids. The tree is between 2 houses, the base is 40 inches wide than sprouts up straight and than y's off in different directions and over hangs both the houses. The tree is 50-60 feet tall.....no more than 60. At no point can this tree be dropped, it must be cut and roped down piece by piece all the way to the stump. I want all wood and brush hauled away and I dont want to have the stump grinded but if you like you have throw in a whole different bid for that but there is 8 feet between the 2 houses so if you can grind it with that kind of room go a head and throw in a separate bid for that. I am not putting a picture of my house up here or sending one, give me your ball park estimates and of course you have to be insured.........if you think you will be touching a tree like this around my house without that you have to be crazy. with all this said..........60ft tree/between to houses/over hangs both houses/its 40 inches in width at the base/ and needs to be taken down piece by piece. I know this is not going to be cheap so if you throw me a bid that says 500 I will throw your bid in the garbage cause you dont know what your doing. This is a dangerous tree so please keep that in mind when sending your estimates thanks and have a great day.


 
"Well, without seeing it, I'd estimate around $25K. If that's not enough, please don't throw my bid in the garbage. I can make it higher if you prefer."


----------



## StinkyBunny

I put an ad on there to remove downed trees free if they were oak or beech. I also stated that I would not remove standing trees because I was not licensed or insured and that I used the wood to heat my home. The first response I get was from a woman to come look at a standing dead oak tree that was FAR away from anything. So I jump in the car and ride 15 miles up the road to take a look at this tree. It's 10 feet from their shed and maybe 30 from electric lines. I hopped back in the car and left. She sent me a nasty email about how "unprofessional" I was. So she got one back with as many 4 letter words as I could think of. I guess reading REALLY is fundamental, lol.


----------



## upsnake

How nice of them to let you keep the wood. 
At least they are not demanding see the person insurance before allowing them to work for free. haha

Needed ~ Tree Removal (Stevensville)

Date: 2011-02-13, 1:16PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I am looking for someone experienced in tree removal to cut down 3 oak trees and 1 magnolia tree for FREE. In exchange this individual can keep all the lumber. These are very nice trees that are about 40' tall. SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY PLEASE 

Location: Stevensville
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 2212427026


----------



## upsnake

Please don't seem them any nasty emails. That would not be a polite thing to do. 

NEED FREE WOOD? Cut down my tree! (800 17th st.)

Date: 2011-03-24, 7:11PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I have a HUGE tree in my back yard. I believe it could be a Maple or an Elm tree? Honestly I'm not positive. I'm looking for anyone interested in cutting it down and taking all or as much wood as you want........FOR FREE! You must be licensed and insured due to liability. If you are interested just send me an email of interest. If you are NOT interested there is no need to apply since last time I put a post up to do this *I had a few angry men leave me nasty e mails. It's unacceptable!!!!* Please only reply if you are interested. 
Thank you! 

Location: 800 17th st.
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


PostingID: 2284272083


----------



## kyle1!

*Certifiable walnut for your woodworking dreams*

Walnut Trees - $3000 (Boone IA, in town)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-03-29, 12:59PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


4 Black Walnut Trees for sale. Had them checked out by a Forestry student and verified should be worth 3,000 total for all 4 trees. 


Location: Boone IA, in town 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2293554390


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Copyright © 2011 craigslist, inc. terms of use privacy policy feedback forum


----------



## gtsawyer

"Forestry student" eh? Wow, that's quite the qualification.

A little learning is a dangerous thing and never to be trusted.


----------



## Davej_07

My god!!! I think ive burned up about 5000 worth of walnut this year!!!:bang:


----------



## Steve NW WI

I dunno about the wood itself, but the owner's likely certifiable!


----------



## StinkyBunny

Here on the east coast Black Walnut brings a bloody fortune. I don't doubt that 4 decent sized black walnut trees, 20-24" in diameter, would fetch upwards of $4-5,000 here for the lumber.


----------



## trax

StinkyBunny said:


> Here on the east coast Black Walnut brings a bloody fortune. I don't doubt that 4 decent sized black walnut trees, 20-24" in diameter, would fetch upwards of $4-5,000 here for the lumber.


 
I must be on the other east coast. I had three nice walnut logs last year the best offer I got from the local mills was $400 for all 3.


----------



## 3fordasho

some politician in MN is proposing the logging of 50-100 BW from one or two state parks to help with the budget deficit. Estimated total value is ~$100K. So someone in MN values a saw grade BW at $1-2K each.


----------



## StinkyBunny

trax said:


> I must be on the other east coast. I had three nice walnut logs last year the best offer I got from the local mills was $400 for all 3.


 
Here in Md they bring a fortune. The mills here told me that when I take the walnut trees down at the farm to call them. I have 3 of them that are 24" in diameter. Personally I hate the damn things because of the nuts they drop. :angry2: But they ship the raw logs to Japan and get premium money for them. I don't know if that has any thing to do with it or maybe the close proximity to the Port of Baltimore?


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

*Hell, I'd buy 2.5-3 cord for $200*

Firewood Wanted For Next Year

Firewood Wanted For Next Year - $200 (Cottage Grove)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-04-06, 8:33PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I'm looking to buy a large amount of oak firewood for next year, maybe around 10-12 face cord. If you are selling your house or just want to sell all the wood you currently have please email or call. I am only interested in dryed oak to use in a wood furnace. I could pay you $200 cash for all of it and I would pick it up. 608-212-2466 


•Location: Cottage Grove 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2309976225


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Oh yeah, can you take my saws, too, for another $25? 

D*ck...


----------



## sawsalottawood

*Another loonie*

UNSEASONED ELM TREE FOR FIRE OR PROJECT U-CUT U-HAUL

This gal will let you come work for her for only $150. What a bargain.........

Regards,

SAWs


----------



## StinkyBunny

Arborist


----------



## cat-face timber

sawsalottawood said:


> UNSEASONED ELM TREE FOR FIRE OR PROJECT U-CUT U-HAUL
> 
> This gal will let you come work for her for only $150. What a bargain.........
> 
> Regards,
> 
> SAWs



When you go help her SAWs you better eat your Wheaties, GREEN ELM is OMG HEAVY!
Just kidding bud.


----------



## England14

*trade my wife - $1 (southern wv)*

trade my wife - $1 (southern wv)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-04-06, 1:45AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Im willing to trade my wife for a six pack of coors for 1 week 


•Location: southern wv 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2308198554


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cat-face timber

England14 said:


> trade my wife - $1 (southern wv)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2011-04-06, 1:45AM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Im willing to trade my wife for a six pack of coors for 1 week
> 
> 
> •Location: southern wv
> •it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 2308198554
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 
Bottles or cans?


----------



## roostersgt

Usually have pretty good luck getting free wood from dropped trees from storms around here, but this guy was unreal. I answered his add to remove a downed oak that was across his driveway and blocking the sidewalk in front of his home. He called me back and wanted to play twenty questions. Asked me what type of chainsaw I owned, bar lenghth, model number, sharpening kit / tools, what type of truck I owned, how many miles were on it, if I was bringing a trailer, how many axels etc... WTF?! I answered him and then he began telling me he had to test and inspect my saw before he would give me the priviledge of removing the tree. The idiot wanted to check to see if it was sharp and wanted to perform "test" cuts with it on the tree before letting me remove his dang "parking" obstruction?! Can you believe that? I told him I wasn't interested in playing games with him to clear his freaking driveway. Unbelievable.


----------



## banshee67

roostersgt said:


> Usually have pretty good luck getting free wood from dropped trees from storms around here, but this guy was unreal. I answered his add to remove a downed oak that was across his driveway and blocking the sidewalk in front of his home. He called me back and wanted to play twenty questions. Asked me what type of chainsaw I owned, bar lenghth, model number, sharpening kit / tools, what type of truck I owned, how many miles were on it, if I was bringing a trailer, how many axels etc... WTF?! I answered him and then he began telling me he had to test and inspect my saw before he would give me the priviledge of removing the tree. The idiot wanted to check to see if it was sharp and wanted to perform "test" cuts with it on the tree before letting me remove his dang "parking" obstruction?! Can you believe that? I told him I wasn't interested in playing games with him to clear his freaking driveway. Unbelievable.


 
if the guy is such a chainsaw pro, why doesnt he do it himself? lol
good story:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roostersgt

Not sure what the guy's problem was, but I wasn't about to get involved in his craziness. Probably would have had to take a competency test, drug test, spelling test and God knows what else if I accepted his offer. Kind of like the problem the original poster had with his loon.


----------



## banshee67

you gotta admit though... craigslist is pretty fun :msp_biggrin:


----------



## dbol

FREE WOOD
obviously a joke. But funny.


----------



## roostersgt

This one is looking for a yardboy. No shortage of these types.


----------



## Davej_07

Yet another.......and the season is still young


free fire wood if you take down trees (racine, Wi)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-04-12, 9:49PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I have 6 or 7 trees that I want to take down. They range from about 35 feet tall to about 50 feet tall, with trunks ranging from about 2 feet to about 3 and a half feet in diameter. I have 2 box elders, a pine, a cherry, and 3 ash. I have no chainsaw, but I am willing to help in any way I can. Two or three of them are close enough to damage my house if they fall the wrong way, so please only call me if you are insured. If you help me take down the trees, you can keep all the wood. Call Greg at (414) 688-2737. Thanks for looking! 


•Location: racine, Wi


----------



## stihlaficionado

Davej_07 said:


> Yet another.......and the season is still young
> 
> 
> free fire wood if you take down trees (racine, Wi)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2011-04-12, 9:49PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> I have 6 or 7 trees that I want to take down. They range from about 35 feet tall to about 50 feet tall, with trunks ranging from about 2 feet to about 3 and a half feet in diameter. I have 2 box elders, a pine, a cherry, and 3 ash. I have no chainsaw, but I am willing to help in any way I can. Two or three of them are close enough to damage my house if they fall the wrong way, so please only call me if you are insured. If you help me take down the trees, you can keep all the wood. Call Greg at (414) 688-2737. Thanks for looking!
> 
> 
> •Location: racine, Wi


 
Gee whiz, that dood sure is nice


----------



## darkbyrd

FREE FREE FREE FIREWOOD (around the corner)
Yes folks, that is right, free firewood and LOTS of it. I have a large oak tree, about 491 ft tall with limbs as big as a VW. Lots of limbs which will create a lot of mess. One of the limbs has fallen on my utility building and crashed the roof in. You would be expected to repair my roof for ALL this FREE wood. A professional tree company gave me an estimate of 4,000 dollars to take this tree down. Well, I began to think, why not just give all this firewood free to someone to take the tree down for me!!!!!! 

Now, all the mess from the limbs will have to be removed by you. And the monster stump will have to go also. When you get done, I want my lawn to look like there was never a tree there. Also, for this much free firewood, I would like you to clean my gutters and pressure wash my siding, with your pressure washer of course. 

If you have any energy left, I would think you wouldn't mind to wash and wax my pickup and the little wifes car. I mean, that is a awful lot of free firewood you're getting. 

I will be eagerly awaiting your reply. I would like this to be done by this weekend, as I have visitors arriving this weekend. Thanks. 



Location: around the corner
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
Add starLikeShareShare with noteEmailKeep unreadAdd tags


----------



## cat-face timber

darkbyrd said:


> FREE FREE FREE FIREWOOD (around the corner)
> Yes folks, that is right, free firewood and LOTS of it. I have a large oak tree, about 491 ft tall with limbs as big as a VW. Lots of limbs which will create a lot of mess. One of the limbs has fallen on my utility building and crashed the roof in. You would be expected to repair my roof for ALL this FREE wood. A professional tree company gave me an estimate of 4,000 dollars to take this tree down. Well, I began to think, why not just give all this firewood free to someone to take the tree down for me!!!!!!
> 
> Now, all the mess from the limbs will have to be removed by you. And the monster stump will have to go also. When you get done, I want my lawn to look like there was never a tree there. Also, for this much free firewood, I would like you to clean my gutters and pressure wash my siding, with your pressure washer of course.
> 
> If you have any energy left, I would think you wouldn't mind to wash and wax my pickup and the little wifes car. I mean, that is a awful lot of free firewood you're getting.
> 
> I will be eagerly awaiting your reply. I would like this to be done by this weekend, as I have visitors arriving this weekend. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Location: around the corner
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> Add starLikeShareShare with noteEmailKeep unreadAdd tags


 
Do you think he will get any takers?
Is OAK worth that much?


----------



## TJ-Bill

Apparently Oak is the new gold.

Oak Wood For Sale - Fredericton Buy & Sell Goods - Kijiji Fredericton Canada.

I got excited at 1st.. I thought he was going to pay someone $500 to come get it.


----------



## stihlaficionado

cat-face timber said:


> Do you think he will get any takers?
> Is OAK worth that much?


 
A cord of oak around here goes for $315-350


----------



## RVALUE

England14 said:


> trade my wife - $1 (southern wv)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2011-04-06, 1:45AM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Im willing to trade my wife for a six pack of coors for 1 week
> 
> 
> •Location: southern wv
> •it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 2308198554
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 
I wonder if Coors Light results in Wife Heavy?


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR

I-110 M R S 4x4 4 wheel steering | eBay

Firewood skidder


----------



## cam76034

*Free branches!*

Tree branches/brush (Frisco, TX)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-05-02, 10:12PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


The recent storm tore off some branches from our trees. They are free to take but you must take all of it. There is quite a bit, so a pick-up/truck is necessary. Please email me if interested.


----------



## davec

And yet another winner....

Oak fire wood

Oak fire wood - $900 (Bloomington)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-05-04, 4:06PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


For sale a whole oak tree that is 30'' in diameter. the pile is not yet complete the biggest log in the front of the pile is the size of a dozen more I still have to bring home. no log is under 4'' in diameter so this is a sweet deal for all heart wood. un split it will be about 2.5 cords so probably some where around 3.5 when split. roughly 30'' in diameter. this was a healthy tree that some one didn't want in their yard so they took it down. asking 900 cash please any questions or if you would like to come see the pile for yourself please e mail. thanks!


----------



## banshee67

weirdest trailer ever?


HEAVY DUTY TRAILER 18IN.TIRES 3000CAP. BED IS 43IN LONG 28IN.WIDE 20IN HIGH TONGUE IS 80IN LONG TRAILER IS IN GOOD CONDITION PRICE IS NEG


----------



## Philbert

banshee67 said:


> weirdest trailer ever?


 
Not a trailer. It is a Chariot!

Could be good for long logs though . . . 

Philbert


----------



## banshee67

lol, thats actually the first thing i thought when i saw it


----------



## Philbert

Actually, that's how Ben Hur hauls his firewood. One day, he was racing Sparticus to a logged over site, when . . .

Philbert


----------



## OldRacer

stihlaficionado said:


> A cord of oak around here goes for $315-350



Maybe that much where firewood is hard to get, we sell it by the rick.
A rick equals 1/3 of a cord for a max of $60. We also sell bundlewood wholesale for $2.50 per bundle which it takes 40 bundles to make a rick, this wood can be anything but we stay away from ash as it has the bug. The stores sell the bundles for $5 or more. Most of our bundles are sold to the people who have wood concessions in the parks. In the mid-summer we do about 5,000 bundles per week.


----------



## yooper

OldRacer said:


> Maybe that much where firewood is hard to get, we sell it by the rick.
> A rick equals 1/3 of a cord for a max of $60. We also sell bundlewood wholesale for $2.50 per bundle which it takes 40 bundles to make a rick, this wood can be anything but we stay away from ash as it has the bug. The stores sell the bundles for $5 or more. Most of our bundles are sold to the people who have wood concessions in the parks. In the mid-summer we do about 5,000 bundles per week.


 
we sell ours here in a randy, a randy is a bit more than a rick but a tad bit cheaper.


----------



## Philbert

OldRacer said:


> . . . we sell it by the rick. A rick equals 1/3 of a cord . .



This is where the 'creative' definitions come in. 

I have heard firewood sellers describing a '_rick_' as 1/3 of a _face cord_, which is already 1/3 of a _full cord_, which would make it 1/9 of a cord. One defined a '_cord_' as 16"X4'X8'. When I mentioned that a '_cord_' is legally defined in Minnesota (4'X4'X8', or 128 cubic feet) he started stammering that that is a '_loggers cord_'!

By the same token, years ago we called some firewood ads in the newspapers. Several were selling oak clapboard from saw mills in '_bundles_', but had trouble telling me how big a bundle was. It was $60 for one bundle delivered, $55 each for 2 bundles, $50 each for three, including delivery.

I am a sucker for a deal so I ordered 2 'bundles'. They came by with a boom truck and dropped 2 bundles of steel strapped clapboards over the fence, each about the size of a Ford Taurus.



yooper said:


> we sell ours here in a randy, a randy is a bit more than a rick but a tad bit cheaper.



In the city we are a bit more formal, so we sometimes request a '_Richard_'.

Philbert


----------



## yooper

Philbert said:


> This is where the 'creative' definitions come in.
> 
> I have heard firewood sellers describing a '_rick_' as 1/3 of a _face cord_, which is already 1/3 of a _full cord_, which would make it 1/9 of a cord. One defined a '_cord_' as 16"X4'X8'. When I mentioned that a '_cord_' is legally defined in Minnesota (4'X4'X8', or 128 cubic feet) he started stammering that that is a '_loggers cord_'!
> 
> By the same token, years ago we called some firewood ads in the newspapers. Several were selling oak clapboard from saw mills in '_bundles_', but had trouble telling me how big a bundle was. It was $60 for one bundle delivered, $55 each for 2 bundles, $50 each for three, including delivery.
> 
> I am a sucker for a deal so I ordered 2 'bundles'. They came by with a boom truck and dropped 2 bundles of steel strapped clapboards over the fence, each about the size of a Ford Taurus.
> 
> 
> 
> In the city we are a bit more formal, so we sometimes request a '_Richard_'.
> 
> Philbert


 
do you like your Richard in hard wood or soft wood?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pwoller

Good luck with this sale...

Two homelite chain saws 1960's

Two homelite chain saws 1960's 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-05-07, 6:28PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


For sale: two very nice, collectible home lite chain saws. One owner - purchased new in the 1960's.
Both are in working order. Both are Super XL models.
These sell on ebay for over 600 each. I would rather deal locally and not mess with shipping. 

$700 for the pair or $400 separately. First come first pick.
Have many many more items; selling my great uncles estate.

Power tools, hand tools, welder, Lund fishing boat, fishing rods, reels etc.
Full wood shop with professional woodworking tools.

Let know what your looking for. 



Call or text (between 1pm and 5am)to schedule an appointment to come see it. 

317-797-576seven
Brian.

Chain saw chainsaw 


•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## roostersgt

From Sacramento Craigslist:

"Healthy 40-foot redwood tree in backyard (accessible by heavy equipment). Not a heritage tree by city standards.

Yours free for transplant or firewood.

Removal must be by bonded, licensed service. Must also remove stump, if for firewood".



Yup, another bozo wanting a free tree removal and stump grinding in exchange for his valuable "firewood". Dang! You tree service guys get all the "free" wood!


----------



## roostersgt

This guy only wants $40 for the priviledge of cutting down his tree and carting it off. Wants to go out to a nice dinner on a tree guy as the price for his "firewood". What a peach.

"Hello. 
We have a mature Pear tree in our back yard. It is taller than our house... we love it but it has to go. Too many bugs, slugs, and squishy pears in our yard. 

We could have someone cut it down & sell the wood. I know the grilling/smoking pros would love to try pear wood. But that is just a lot of time & effort. 

If you give us $40 so we can go have a nice dinner - we will help you cut it down, break it up & you can haul it away and do whatever you like with it. Once and done. 
You can sell it & I hope you can make some money off of it. Bring your chainsaw & a trailer. "


----------



## upsnake

At leas they are not wanting you to pay them. 

Free Firewood - You Cut Trees (SW Flint)
Date: 2011-05-10, 10:19AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
We have 2 large beech trees and a couple smaller trees that are going to come down this year. Rather than pay someone to cut them, then scrap the wood, I'm hoping to arrange a trade. If you cut the trees, you can keep all the wood. There is still enough time to dry it out for use this winter.

Experienced only, please. I would like to keep our house in one piece.

Attaching a photo of the larger of the two. Please call Terry at 810-964-1665, if interested.

Location: SW Flint
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests







PostingID: 2372658360


----------



## D&B Mack

England14 said:


> trade my wife - $1 (southern wv)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2011-04-06, 1:45AM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Im willing to trade my wife for a six pack of coors for 1 week
> 
> 
> •Location: southern wv
> •it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 2308198554
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 
The real question is...

do you get his wife for a week for one six pack,

or,

do have to get him a six pack a week for his wife? :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## J.Walker

Really this was not me trying out my ported BG72 Stihl blower!!!


My weird neighbor is outside sweeping the street with a blower




.
.


----------



## doobie57z

FireWood
FireWood (Menasha)
Date: 2011-05-17, 12:53PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Large stump, about 3' tall needs to be cut down. It is very big around, probably 10-12 feet. You can have that stump plus all the wood pictured if you cut the stump.


----------



## kevin j

and the roots too, just dig them out.


----------



## H-Ranch

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Free rotted firewood (---------------)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-05-18, 9:41AM EDT
Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


2+ yards of rotted firewood available for pick up. If interested do not email, please call xxx-xxx-xxxx. 


•Location: -------------------
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

At least he's honest and you wouldn't be dissappointed when you got there. Oh, and it's rotted enough that it has to be measured in yards!


----------



## Hank Chinaski

kevin j said:


> and the roots too, just dig them out.


 
and you really should bring a load of dirt to fill in the hole too


----------



## D&B Mack

Number 37 said:


> and you really should bring a load of dirt to fill in the hole too


 
It would be the "right thing to do". :rolleyes2:


----------



## D&B Mack

*A couple eh?*

Seasoned fire wood

Seasoned fire wood (Kutztown)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-05-22, 7:25PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


We cut a tree down long ago and some of the wood is still left. Seasoned for about 1 year. Should get a couple cords out of it.

MUST TAKE ALL.


----------



## 3fordasho

Nice score! 
Here are the two pics of the same rotted crotch piece.... I wonder how that works out to a couple cords??

<a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&amp;current=3k23o73p35Q35W55R5b5m095854abca1d1bd6.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/3k23o73p35Q35W55R5b5m095854abca1d1bd6.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&amp;current=3nc3k43ob5V15Y65Q4b5m7152e7b5109e12b3.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/3nc3k43ob5V15Y65Q4b5m7152e7b5109e12b3.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>





D&B Mack said:


> Seasoned fire wood
> 
> Seasoned fire wood (Kutztown)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2011-05-22, 7:25PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> We cut a tree down long ago and some of the wood is still left. Seasoned for about 1 year. Should get a couple cords out of it.
> 
> MUST TAKE ALL.


----------



## D&B Mack

*Black Walnut = Gold*

Large Black Walnut Tree

Large Black Walnut Tree - $300 (Schuylkill County)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-05-23, 9:09PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Large black walnut tree cut about a year ago. A lot of board feet there, trunk measures about 3' diameter and is about 20' long.
Price is $300.00 OBO and you load and haul. I'm sure it got some weight to it.Call 570-640-3977


----------



## Steve2910

D&B Mack said:


> Large Black Walnut Tree
> 
> Large Black Walnut Tree - $300 (Schuylkill County)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2011-05-23, 9:09PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Large black walnut tree cut about a year ago. A lot of board feet there, trunk measures about 3' diameter and is about 20' long.
> Price is $300.00 OBO and you load and haul. I'm sure it got some weight to it.Call 570-640-3977


 
EVERYBODY w/ a black walnut in their yard thinks it's a Giant "stick of gold". They should call their local mill to find out what it's worth in today's market, & what it costs to get it certified, (or did they already??)


----------



## DieselTech

60' plus Hickory tree (Lascassas)

Date: 2011-05-24, 10:13PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

What you don't want I'll burn here on the farm. Thanks 

Location: Lascassas
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests







-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hard to see in that picture, but the tree is between a house and an above ground swimming pool. Looks like there's a fence along one side, too.


----------



## D&B Mack

DieselTech said:


> 60' plus Hickory tree (Lascassas)
> 
> Date: 2011-05-24, 10:13PM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> What you don't want I'll burn here on the farm. Thanks
> 
> Location: Lascassas
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Hard to see in that picture, but the tree is between a house and an above ground swimming pool. Looks like there's a fence along one side, too.


 
Don't worry about that swimming pool. _Objects in the picture are closer than they appear_ :msp_ohmy: Oh, and by the way, you are insured correct?


----------



## Steve2910

DieselTech said:


> 60' plus Hickory tree (Lascassas)
> 
> Date: 2011-05-24, 10:13PM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> What you don't want I'll burn here on the farm. Thanks
> 
> Location: Lascassas
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Hard to see in that picture, but the tree is between a house and an above ground swimming pool. Looks like there's a fence along one side, too.


 
Just hire a crane & a climber @ your own expense.... You'll be lucky enough to pay MORE for unsplit green firewood than if you'd bought it split/seasoned/delivered. You will get the additional bonus(s) of being able to play w/ your saws, loading it for the trip home, throwing it off of the truck (all great exercise w/o the cost of the gym membership), & buying fuel to help stimulate the economy. What a sweet deal!


----------



## CRThomas

*Reply*



mga said:


> alls well that ends well.
> 
> if the tree has any "situation" to it that i'm not comfortable with, i always tell them to hire an arborist. i tell them that if they hire a guy to just drop the limbs that cause concern, it would save them money.
> 
> i don't risk anything just for a tree.



As for as free firewood I answered one ad said free firewood and did Got three dump truck loads and used her tractor and pro who dropped trees cut them in 24 inch pieces. That is the only good deal I ever got for free firewood. I stop doing the free firewood stuff and now I work with a Pro he puts them on the ground and removes the small stuff and I get the big stuff.


----------



## RAMROD48

FREE OAK and RED MAPLE for firewood (West Hurley, NY)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-06-03, 9:48AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


70 foot (20" diameter) recently felled oak tree and some red oak branches...yours to take FREE off property for firewood. 

There is a picture of an uprooted tree...lmao


http://catskills.craigslist.org/zip/2418470415.html


----------



## D&B Mack

*"Lots of firewood"*

One last stump for firewood (Warminster)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-05-31, 4:50PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


We had a tree cut down and a lot of firewood is already gone. Still left is a very large piece of the stump. Free to whoever wants it.

It is large and very heavy. You will need a chainsaw to cut it into some smaller pieces. (Large chain saw).

If interested, I do have 3 other large pieces in the truck that I was going to get rid of. Two people can lift those pieces.

Reply to message if interested. Thank you!


----------



## Iron man

A lot of free wood ads are bunk.One was just a small pile of split wood left to rot.Another was on a farm,was told big tree good hardwood.Checked it out and it was a mostly brush tree at one time but rotted to nothing with 6ft of rotted trunk.The root ball was barely holding the thing up it was rotted so long.I would have taken it if she would let me have access to the 30 plus acres of oak across the field but she didn't want ruts in the dirt from me driving to them.Most these ads are people looking for somebody to clean there yards.No thanks I don't like cleaning mine why would I want to clean yours?Sometime I luck out and stumble across a fresh fell tree and get a few cord.I have a deal with a local guy that fells trees in the fall and I get the tops.Only catch is I have to do a load to his out door burner for a load for me.Not a big deal and the wood is already seasoned just split and burn.


----------



## D&B Mack

*Black Walnut tree trunk - $200 (birdsboro)*

Let alone it is funny all together, do the math, even funnier.

Black Walnut tree trunk

Black Walnut tree trunk - $200 (birdsboro)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-06-09, 4:19PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


12'-6" long and 24" diameter. It has a crotch at on end. The tree fell last August. The roots pulled out of the ground, the trunk has only been laying on the ground for three weeks. No rot, solid tree in great shape. You should be able to get 260 board feet out of it. Thats about $.75 a board foot.


----------



## D&B Mack

*anyone with a chipper who wants to chip branches for free mulch (shillington)*

anyone with a chipper who wants to chip branches for free mulch


anyone with a chipper who wants to chip branches for free mulch (shillington)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-06-07, 12:24PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


i have alot of tree branches and more to come if anyone wants to come chip the branches for free mulch let me know

no spam


----------



## roostersgt

From Sacto Craigslist. Don't everyone call this guy at once. A true gem. Tree is in backyard surrounded by three redwood fences and a McMansion on the other. Hurry and reply asap to get this "firewood" for free, before all that's left is the valuable stump!

_"Free Oak firewood if you have experience cutting a fairly large tree (about 24 inches diameter) and have a good chain saw, rope and wheel barrow.
It is in the backyard about 80 feet from the street. A 6 feet wide bob cat or all terrain vehicle could drive right up to to it.
Please reply asap with the time frame you can cut and take the tree"_


----------



## doobie57z

firewood for sale
Date: 2011-06-12, 7:39PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Im selling firewood its 50 dollars a chord. A chord is 4 feet high 8 feet wide my phone number is (715) 610-1743 firewood for sale


----------



## doobie57z

*Looking for a Logger - $1 (Arbor Vitae)*

Looking for a Logger

Looking for a logger to take down 2-4 or more pines from my yard. The trees are approximetly 75ft tall (estimated) and at least 4-5ft round. Looking to trade the lumber for the work. Must be insured. If interested call 715-892-4949.


----------



## Philbert

doobie57z said:


> Looking for a Logger
> 
> Looking for a logger to take down 2-4 or more pines from my yard. The trees are approximetly 75ft tall (estimated) and at least 4-5ft round. Looking to trade the lumber for the work. Must be insured. If interested call 715-892-4949.


 
Looking for a doctor to take out a gallbladder and cancerous tumor in exchange for the body tissue and blood.

Must be board certified . . .


----------



## zogger

*that one looks OK*



RAMROD48 said:


> FREE OAK and RED MAPLE for firewood (West Hurley, NY)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2011-06-03, 9:48AM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 70 foot (20" diameter) recently felled oak tree and some red oak branches...yours to take FREE off property for firewood.
> 
> There is a picture of an uprooted tree...lmao
> 
> 
> FREE OAK and RED MAPLE for firewood


 

good price, free, looks like easy access and easy cuttin


----------



## darkbyrd

Pay me to take down my fence!


> Wooden Fence - $10 (Enola Rd)
> 
> Date: 2011-06-17, 4:48PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> 20 year old treated wooden fence, 1 inch thick, 4 inch wide, height varies from 4 to 5.5 feet. Still attached to posts in ground. Offering to allow you to remove section at a time or all of it. Approx 400 to 500 linear feet in fence line. Asking $10.00 per section. Section is 6 to 8 feet long.



The pictures don't make it look any better 

Wooden Fence


----------



## banjobart

old underwear/clothes - $20 (Lansing)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-06-22, 11:06AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


looking to buy womens panties. will pay reasonable prices. 


•Location: Lansing 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2455579655


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## gtsawyer

Please send to Weird Wayne, c/o Sex Offender Registry.

This dude needs some serious help. Unless, of course, he's doing a scientific study about new types of PPE. Could be. Just sayin'



banjobart said:


> old underwear/clothes - $20 (Lansing)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2011-06-22, 11:06AM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> looking to buy womens panties. will pay reasonable prices.
> 
> 
> •Location: Lansing
> •it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 2455579655
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## darkbyrd

free oak tree (chesterfield)

Date: 2011-06-21, 10:24PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

i have a good size oak tree..you cut. will have to be topped before whole tree can come down due to leaning towards other house. you can have all the wood with possibly 3 other trees also..
i am in the chesterfield area between morganton & lenoir.. 

Location: chesterfield
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

free oak tree


----------



## WVwoodsman

1981 Ford F-250 Check out the custom dash.


----------



## leadarrows

Dog For Sale 
Free to good home. Excellent guard dog. Name is Jethro Owner cannot afford to feed him anymore, as there are no more drug pushers, thieves, murderers, or molesters left in the neighborhood for him to eat. Most of them knew Jethro only by his Asian street-name, Ho Lee Schitt.


<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/oX_DRbUMbjiF3uSAyNvDWpidnbEd-dMxQeNR0ZigTSQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-iu3TxJ6uDas/TgKfPzsGZSI/AAAAAAAAaOk/oV-rflBUaPI/s800/dog.jpg" height="640" width="480" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/leadarrows/DropBox?authkey=Gv1sRgCPuW-9fp8eKMrAE&feat=embedwebsite">Drop Box</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## IllinoisJim

*Free Firewood - Help us out here please!!*

Free Firewood - Help us out here please!!

We have a tree that is rotting out at the base. It's shedding branches all the time. But it's right by our house. We have so many other things going wrong with our house and cars right now we can't afford to pay someone to cut it down. But you can take all the wood you want from it.
It's about 75' tall. It's kinda like 2 trees in one. It splits at the base and has two main trees coming up. Our insurance deductable is so high, we wouldn't be able to cover it if it did fall on our house. Plus we have TONS of work to do on both of our cars. Not to mention TONS of repairs to our house as well. We really don't have the money to pay you, but we would be more then happy to cover your gas.
Someone please help us out! Not trying to be picky, but would really like someone that's insured and licensed to be able to do the job just in case something bad happened during the cutdown of it. But beggers can't be choosers either. If this is you, please contact us ASAP! Thank you so much!


----------



## D&B Mack

*Sign me up!*

Tree limb removed


Tree limb removed (Blandon)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-06-18, 2:47PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I have a large Maple limb I would like removed , it would have to be cut off of the tree. The wood you get from the limb would be your payment. 


•Location: Blandon 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2448412370


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## upsnake

'90 Ford F350 Diesel ¾ Ton Utility Truck, Only $2,500/B.O.

This truck can hold 5 gallons of wood.  



'90 Ford F350 Diesel ¾ Ton Utility Truck, Only $2,500/B.O. (Lansing, MI)

Date: 2011-06-23, 7:38AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

ONLY 136K MILES ON THIS INTERNATIONAL 7.3V8 DIESEL MOTOR 

BIG SUPER LONG 12' BOX
4' HIGH 
8' WIDE 

CAN CARRY 20QTS OF WOOD 

HEAVY DUTY FRONT & REAR AXLES 

STRONG ENOUGH FOR PULLING ANYTHING. . . 

STILL WORTH OVER $3,200!!!... 

AND CAN BE USED FOR ALL KINDS OF THINGS LIKE:

HAULING. . . 

CARRYING TREES. . . 

AND SO ON. . . 

ASKING ONLY $2,500 OR BEST REASONABLE CASH OFFER!!!... 

SO CALL 517-505-3092 

'90 FORD F350 CUSTOM DIESEL ¾ TON UTILITY TRUCK 

TAN

2DOOR 

AUTOMATIC 

2WD 

DULLY 

COLD AC 

BIG HEAVY DUTY METAL SIDE RUNNING BOARDS 

LOTS OF NEW PARTS ON IT:

ALL NEW GLOW PLUGS 
ALL NEW BRAKE LINES 
NEW WIPER MOTOR 
NEW WIPERS 
NEW BATTERY 
NEW STARTER SOLENOID 

GOOD TIRES ON IT 

REAR TOWING PACKAGE 

DUAL EXHAUST 

AM/FM -- CASSETTE PLAYER RADIO 

GOOD WARM HEAT 

RUNS & DRIVES GREAT 

GREAT BUY... 

YOU CAN'T BEAT OWNING A UTILITY TRUCK LIKE THIS FOR THIS PRICE... 

ASKING ONLY $2,500 OR BEST REASONABLE CASH OFFER TODAY!!!... 

SO CALL AND BUY NOW!!!... 

CALL 517-505-3092


----------



## wvlogger

leadarrows said:


> Dog For Sale
> Free to good home. Excellent guard dog. Name is Jethro Owner cannot afford to feed him anymore, as there are no more drug pushers, thieves, murderers, or molesters left in the neighborhood for him to eat. Most of them knew Jethro only by his Asian street-name, Ho Lee Schitt.
> 
> 
> <table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/oX_DRbUMbjiF3uSAyNvDWpidnbEd-dMxQeNR0ZigTSQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-iu3TxJ6uDas/TgKfPzsGZSI/AAAAAAAAaOk/oV-rflBUaPI/s800/dog.jpg" height="640" width="480" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/leadarrows/DropBox?authkey=Gv1sRgCPuW-9fp8eKMrAE&feat=embedwebsite">Drop Box</a></td></tr></table>


 
you sure that aint a bear?!!


----------



## banshee67

*$20 per ROUND !*

some yahoo tryin to sell 12-16" long rounds of hard maple for $20 a piece!! lol
says they are 30-38" diameter, looking at the pics i would have a hard time believing that, 24" seems much more likely 










still one of the funniest ive seen in a while
MAPLE FIREWOOD


----------



## datalcott

For my first Arborist.com post I give you....

FREE FIREWOOD
_
FREE FIREWOOD (Newton, NJ)
Date: 2011-06-28, 1:51PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Two dead cedar trees still standing. You cut 'em down & haul away with branches. Near power lines & house so professionals only.

PostingID: 2467190562_


Dead cedar near power lines and house! Professionals only! Don't everyone run for it at once at once! Because pro's wouldn't charge to take down your trees?


----------



## Grace Tree

*I think I've got that beat 19" long logs?????????*



banshee67 said:


> some yahoo tryin to sell 12-16" long rounds of hard maple for $20 a piece!! lol
> says they are 30-38" diameter, looking at the pics i would have a hard time believing that, 24" seems much more likely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still one of the funniest ive seen in a while
> MAPLE FIREWOOD


 

Up for sale i have 4 large oak logs. The dimensions for them are as follows. 28in diameter, length 19 in, and the overall roundness is 94in. Only asking $50 for each log. They make great firewood. Call or text (440) 521-9597. NO TRADES/ NO EMAILS

Location: strongsville, oh
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

BIG LOGS FROM OAK TREE


----------



## upsnake

Overall roundness? Never heard anybody use roundness when describing a log. Actually have never heard anybody use roundness period. Haha :bang:


----------



## upsnake

VERY DRY ASH TREES! NICE FIREWOOD


Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
VERY DRY ASH TREES! NICE FIREWOOD (FENTON)

Date: 2011-06-22, 9:10AM EDT
Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?]

3..... 40 TO 50 FT ASH TREES ! NICE AND DRY . STILL STANDING THEY NEED TO BE DROPPED!! WOULD LIKE SOMEONE WHO KNOWS WHAT THERE DOING ! TREES ARE NEAR HOUSES & POWER LINES !...............810-394-7033 

Location: FENTON
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 2455355766


----------



## upsnake

It would be interesting to hear how much people have told them their "firewood" is worth. 

F/S Large Amt of Maple Firewood (Jackson)

Date: 2011-06-06, 9:55PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I will be having a couple of large maple trees cut down in a couple days, they will be leaving the wood for firewood. I will keep some for our firepit outback, I would like to make the rest available to someone who wants to buy it. I was told by a couple people what the wood should be worth, but I'm willing to negotiate a price. The wood will already be cut, all you need to do is negotiate a price and take what you need.

I would like to get something from the wood to help offset the cost I will be paying out to have the trees cut down and shrub cleaned up. 

I would also be willing to trade a portion of the firewood for a good air conditioner, a nice working treadmill, or a decent desk top computer set up with wifi hookup.

If you have any interest you may call 517-474-0627. 

Location: Jackson
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## datalcott

FREE FIREWOOD (Rockaway)
Three Tree still standing. You cut 'em down & haul away with branches. 1 Near power lines & house
1 by house, 1 between neighbor driveway and my back yard Also may have others available. Please will be required to cut trees down. Insured professional only. I do have pictures of all 3 tree. If you would like to see the trees please call to set appointment or for Information call 973-551-4424 ask for Dave or leave message or Email me and in Ref. Box enter "Firewood" otherwise I will delete email. 

FREE FIREWOOD


Don't everybody rush him at once....


----------



## D&B Mack

*Anyone else sell by the quart?*

:msp_w00t:

Fire wood (boyertown)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-06-29, 4:53PM EDT
Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I'm selling firewood, all hard wood, split and delivered $175 per quart. Ready to burn this winter. Free delivery within 15 miles. Call for special price on multiples cords. Call Ray Ruff @ 610-689-4882 


•Location: boyertown 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2469481460


----------



## datalcott

D&B Mack said:


> :msp_w00t:
> 
> Fire wood (boyertown)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2011-06-29, 4:53PM EDT
> Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?]
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> I'm selling firewood, all hard wood, split and delivered $175 per quart. Ready to burn this winter. Free delivery within 15 miles. Call for special price on multiples cords. Call Ray Ruff @ 610-689-4882


 
Nice gig if you can get it!


----------



## Philbert

D&B Mack said:


> hard wood, split and delivered $175 per quart


 
Soft woods are sold by the 'PINE'-t! (White Pine-t, Red Pine-t, etc.)

Philbert


----------



## leadarrows

D&B Mack said:


> :msp_w00t:
> 
> Fire wood (boyertown)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2011-06-29, 4:53PM EDT
> Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?]
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> I'm selling firewood, all hard wood, split and delivered $175 per quart. Ready to burn this winter. Free delivery within 15 miles. Call for special price on multiples cords. Call Ray Ruff @ 610-689-4882
> 
> 
> •Location: boyertown
> •it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 2469481460


 
I think what he is smoking sells by the gram.


----------



## H-Ranch

*can I get a full quart of pine for $195 please?*

Fire Wood

detroit metro craigslist > wayne co > for sale / wanted > general for sale 

Fire Wood - $65 (Per Face Quart)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-07-21, 1:22PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


We have White Oak & Pine... Pick up only, live in the Taylor area 


•Location: Per Face Quart 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2505840507


----------



## Steve NW WI

Credit for this one goes to D & B Mack, who posted this in the Ebay/Craigslist post over in the chainsaw section.



D&B Mack said:


> Heavy Duty M105 Military Trailer
> 
> 
> Heavy Duty M105 Military Trailer - $600 (Honey brook)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2011-07-21, 8:17AM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Heavy Duty M105 military trailer for sale, great for firewood or heavy gravel, dirt mulch etc. will carry up to 8000lbs on road, 6500lbs off road, tires are new each tire is worth $475 each!, has side fences included, can carry 2 cords of wood. has a lunnet ring for a pintle hitch, lighting is 24V military but can easily be changed to 12V civilian. Great for use behind a tractor or a pickup truck.
> 
> Cargo box inside dimensions 6'2" x 9' x18" The removable sides add an additional 36" to the cargo box depth.
> 
> Contact Larry
> 484-798-8400


 
Let's dissect this one:

"will carry up to 8000lbs on road, 6500lbs off road" - Sure will, but it's not rated for it. Rated at 7150GVW, and weighs 2650 empty.

"tires are new each tire is worth $475 each!" - About $100 higher than what a quick google search showed me.

"can carry 2 cords of wood" - stacked, over the top of the (not that stout) side racks) - box isn't much bigger than a long box P/U.

That's a pretty decent price for one of em though, I see em going for $500-$800 up here.


----------



## farmerboybill

Looking for free firewood - $1 (Dubuque)
Date: 2011-07-22, 12:45AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Just looking for some free firewood if you have any that you want taken of your hands let me know. Looking for a large amount and I can haul it my self. So if you have any give me a call at 563-564-XXXX. Thanks for looking.

Location: Dubuque
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


Yeah,

I got some free firewood to give away. Just come on out with your own saw and your own pickup and come get it outta the woods. Make sure I don't catch you...


----------



## peterc38

This Jackwagon wants you to pay him to cut down his trees!!! (and clean-up, be insured, give him your first born, etc.). 



new hampshire craigslist > for sale / wanted > farm & garden 

abt 10 cords or so of Oak (Milton)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-07-25, 11:26AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I have abt 10 cords of Oak wood, I'm asking $100 or BRO for 6 large oak trees. They're abt 80-100 ft tall. valid insurance is needed, as well as you'll be responsible for all damage and cleaning up. 

A contract will be signed and money is due upon signing of the contract. I will check with your insurance to make sure it's valid and the amount that it's valid for. 


•Location: Milton 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2512081976


----------



## D&B Mack

*Off Topic Though*

First CL Ad:

Clown Costume ! - $10 (Pottstown)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-07-23, 8:51PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Clown Costume

Airblown inflatable 

Party time clown 

battery operated fan inflates costume in seconds 

~Fits Most Adult Size's 

~still in original package - worn once!



Perfect for a child's Birthday party!





 
•Location: Pottstown 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

2nd Ad:

$10.00 Clown Costume in Pottstown - $10 (lmao)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-07-24, 11:00AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I'll pay you Ten Dollars to burn that thing then post the picture! You've posted this thing for months, no one wants it. 


•Location: lmao 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## D&B Mack

*I must???*

oak tree

oak tree (exeter pa)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-08-01, 9:41PM EDT
Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


free oak tree
must cut down tree
must remove ALL parts of the tree
must have proof of insurance
first come first serve 
contact bridget: 856-816-8372 





•Location: exeter pa 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2525279401


----------



## D&B Mack

*Got to give the guy credit, at least he is upfront...*

Need a tree trimmed

Need a tree trimmed (Logan)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-08-02, 1:57PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I have a tree that is going into the neighbors roof. I dont have a lot of money. I wanted to know what $100 can get me. The tree is at 4814 n 11th st in Logan. take a look then email me back on what u can do. 


•Location: Logan 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests 
•Compensation: no pay


----------



## upsnake

Up i will get right on dragging my tractor all they way to your house to move the stump around. Well If i had a tractor that is. Hahah 

flint craigslist > for sale / wanted > free stuff
please flag with care: [?]

miscategorized

prohibited

spam/overpost

best of craigslist

Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
FREE FIREWOOD (Argentine Linden Fenton)

Date: 2011-07-09, 10:11AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I have a large tree that is already down. ( I am not a tree expert poss OAK or Maple) aprox 40 foot tall that got up rooted from a mini tornado about a month ago 

You MUST cut and TAKE ALL of it I do not want anything left behind would like removed ASAP

If you have a tractor you can dump the stump in the woods behind my house

Sorry no pics yet


----------



## D&B Mack

*In Need Of A Wood Truck*

wanted wood truck cheap 500

wanted wood truck cheap 500 - $500

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-08-04, 7:21PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


hi my name is charlie i depatly need a wood truck cheap i have lived in dunsmuir for 20 years i know were some of the best firewood is and i will cut you 5 cords of firewood for a wood truck lodgepool cedar or dougfir your choice please call 530 925 9006 thank you verry much truck must run or need verry little work 


•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Steve NW WI

D&B Mack said:


> wanted wood truck cheap 500
> 
> wanted wood truck cheap 500 - $500
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2011-08-04, 7:21PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> hi my name is charlie i depatly need a wood truck cheap i have lived in dunsmuir for 20 years i know were some of the best firewood is and i will cut you 5 cords of firewood for a wood truck lodgepool cedar or dougfir your choice please call 530 925 9006 thank you verry much truck must run or need verry little work
> 
> 
> •it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


 
Was trying to figure out how this knucklehead could find lodge"Pool" and douglas fir in PA, then some googling figured out that he's likely in Redding CA, and posting on the Reading PA c/l. Anyone near reading wanna offer up an old woodhauler? Just make sure the firewood includes delivery!


----------



## D&B Mack

Steve NW WI said:


> Was trying to figure out how this knucklehead could find lodge"Pool" and douglas fir in PA, then some googling figured out that he's likely in Redding CA, and posting on the Reading PA c/l. Anyone near reading wanna offer up an old woodhauler? Just make sure the firewood includes delivery!


 
Good eye, I wonder if he is going to need the truck to make that first cord delivery??? Otherwise, he would have to come the whole way out here to get it first. :hmm3grin2orange: Wonder if he is offering $500 and the wood, or just one of the two.


----------



## 3fordasho

*there's gold in them there black walnut trees*

black walnut tree - $2000 (lake lillian,mn.)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-08-04, 8:14PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


black walnut tree blew down in recent storm.looking for 2,000 but will consider offers 507-327-4700 
<a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&amp;current=3m23pd3l15W35X35R6b84eee1e35de0fe1096.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/3m23pd3l15W35X35R6b84eee1e35de0fe1096.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&amp;current=3m23p73oa5Y65S35R5b84d10d40dcf6c91ea0.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/3m23p73oa5Y65S35R5b84d10d40dcf6c91ea0.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&amp;current=3nc3p33o65Q65W65U4b8436201760d2a1105e.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/3nc3p33o65Q65W65U4b8436201760d2a1105e.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Location: lake lillian,mn. 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2530623706


black walnut tree


----------



## upsnake

No Thanks  

Free Fire Wood (Marlette)
Date: 2011-07-14, 4:22PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
20+ Ash Trees! You cut them down and we split 50/50 for firewood! Save yourself $55 a cord on fire wood! -OR- Take 5 for free, You cut them down and their yours!

Location: Marlette
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2494378489


----------



## upsnake

Ash Tree - free to who fells it (Saginaw)
Date: 2011-07-04, 6:59AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
If you remove this very old ash tree (some 25 ft tall) the wood is yours. Great for burning or perhaps even milling. In my backyard downtown Saginaw. This would have to be coordinated with Consumers Energy to have the wires rolled back on the day the tree comes down. The wood is free to whoever removes it. I will help where and when I can. Send email or call 714-8722.

Location: Saginaw
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

image 0


----------



## Philbert

*Not Too Bad*

firewood free in Shoreview



> firewood free in Shoreview (Shoreview) (Minneapolis/Saint Paul area)
> 
> Date: 2011-08-11, 11:49AM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> If you have a good sized chainsaw and don't want to leave the cities for firewood, you can cut, and have the remains of a downed large (24" diameter at the largest point) limb and have the wood. Will yield approx 1 small cord. No tree climbing will be necessary. Wood will be great for recreational fires; campfires, fire pits, fireplaces that don't need high BTU output. Just cut into the sizes you want and take.


----------



## Philbert

*Of Course, Posts Like This Cause the Problem*

I Need Your Unwanted Trees



> I Need Your Unwanted Trees (Metro)
> 
> Date: 2011-08-09, 10:45PM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> I have over 15 years experience and am very green minded, we all must reuse to save our resources . I will take down most medium sized trees for less than a hundred dollars because I need the firewood for the next year. I can also trim trees and haul brush because I use much of the brush for kindling. I have some like new 24 inch chains available for around $15. I can also sharpen chains for your chainsaw for $4 a chain, less in multiples. Please send a picture of the tree in question and phone # so I can guage the amount of work and equipment needed.


----------



## Philbert

*Free Wood In Minneapolis*

Free wood



> Large tree taken down -have med to large pieces of tree trunk that are cut -larger pieces may need chainsaw to cut into smaller pieces
> Free for the taking--please call



(Photos show several large rounds lying next to a paved driveway)


----------



## Fishhead

Free Wood Pile


----------



## H-Ranch

Wow. Just wow.

free wood (here)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-08-22, 6:14PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I has downed big trees that are good to be cut for frea fairewood.
You all cut and load and it's yers for free!

I also has sum trees that I need cut that will also be grate firewood for nex winter or real goodly lumbre. all them trees are ash,oak,mapul,apsen,popular,chery

most are adult trees,lotsa wood there



•Location: here 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## gr8scott72

H-Ranch said:


> Wow. Just wow.
> 
> free wood (here)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2011-08-22, 6:14PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> I has downed big trees that are good to be cut for frea fairewood.
> You all cut and load and it's yers for free!
> 
> I also has sum trees that I need cut that will also be grate firewood for nex winter or real goodly lumbre. all them trees are ash,oak,mapul,apsen,popular,chery
> 
> most are adult trees,lotsa wood there
> 
> 
> 
> •Location: here
> •it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



No way that's real.


----------



## zogger

*Why sure....*



3fordasho said:


> black walnut tree - $2000 (lake lillian,mn.)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2011-08-04, 8:14PM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> black walnut tree blew down in recent storm.looking for 2,000 but will consider offers 507-327-4700
> 
> 
> 
> Location: lake lillian,mn.
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 2530623706
> 
> 
> black walnut tree



---why sure, if I was in that area I would come over and haul away that tree for him for two grand. He'd have to agree to pay in cash though, no checks...


----------



## Streblerm

> Need wood? Oak? Maple? (Stow)
> Date: 2011-08-25, 9:31AM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> I'm having some large oak trees taken down and am willing to entertain offers on the wood. There will be 3 large, straight oaks removed, 2 of them being about 125 feet tall, the other maybe 90 feet. The trees will be cut down and cut into 10 foot sections unless someone would rather them cut in to larger pieces. Oaks are 7-10 feet in diameter. There are also some smaller maple trees that will be removed as well. All trees are alive and well. Or, if you are insured and want to come take down the trees and take the wood for free, that will work...



I thought I might give this joker a call and offer to take the wood for free, but I can't handle 7' wood.


----------



## D&B Mack

Streblerm said:


> I thought I might give this joker a call and offer to take the wood for free, but I can't handle 7' wood.


 
Just reply back to him with the definition of diameter and see what you get back. :smile2:


----------



## ts39136

Streblerm said:


> I thought I might give this joker a call and offer to take the wood for free, but I can't handle 7' wood.


 

Circumfrence?? if c=pi*d, then 7 feet / 3.141592653589 = 26" diameter.


----------



## kevin j

I watched an 026 parts saw on evilbay as I want to build one for my son. 
Advertised as low on compression but runs. 

I sent these questions: 
1. Can you remove muffler, two T27 screws, and post a pic of the exh side of the piston, just below rings
2. is it 2 screw carb (idle speed and Low adjust) or three screw carb (idle speed, low adjust, and high adjust)
3. any cracks in handle housing, tank, etc
4. does it have adjustable oiler, in the hole on bottom of engine.


and I got these answered:

The case is not broke or cracked, I hope these answer your questions. Thanks


first time I really watched ebay, parts saws are frickin HIGH there. never mind....

kcj


----------



## H-Ranch

Well, at least one of us would benefit...



FREE fire wood!!! Dead! Great for fires (Royal Oak)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-08-29, 4:46PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I have two giant dead trees next to my house that I'd like cut down and taken away... it's right before winter so I'm sure someone out there could use a ton of free fire wood  I can send u pics, it just needs to be someone who knows what they are doing as my house is across the driveway from them... but they are 100% dead, and I hear that's the best firewood, so hopefully we can both benefit from this.  please contact me if u need pics/more info. Thank you so much!!!  


•Location: Royal Oak 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2572220023


----------



## 80cj

a buddy sent me this. it is a bit inappropriate, but just couldn't resist. i wanted to reply with a pic of my 066. 

howmuch wood can a woodchuck f***? - mw4m (cullman)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-08-29, 9:08PM CDT
Reply to: 

Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


i finally got an off day and need some help with two things,,to get the second,,you must help with the first,,i have two trees down from the storm i need some help cutting up,,then my wife has been wanting to try two d***s at once(i only have one),,so if you are available tomorrow and in good physical shape(no really big boys) and can send pics of yourself and your equipment tonight,,then let us know,,we are real and i will be doing this in the morning with or without you


----------



## banshee67

*Hurricane Irene *Free Firewood* compilation - part 1*






Plenty of Firewood to be removed from this oak tree. Give me a call to make arragements.








Firewood Cut pieces must take all dont touch anything else . I have survailence cameras.
thanks 







Oak tree trunk down. If you've got a saw, you're welcomed to come take whatever you could use for firewood! Trunk is about 25 feet long















THE BRANCHES ARE ALREADY CUT OFF.
IT JUST NEEDS TO BE CUT INTO PIECES AND TAKEN AWAY BY SOME WONDERFUL PERSON WHO WOULD LIKE FIREWOOD TO USE FOR THEMSELVES OR TO SELL.

THANKS


----------



## banshee67

*part-2*





FREE Firewood! You do all the work, bring your own tools and remove. 90 foot Red Oak fell down from Irene. You get free wood, I get the tree removed............we both win! This is excellent hardwood. Won't last. 




(this following one actually sounds pretty decent)








Free firewood. Unsplit but cut to length. Mostly Oak and some Beech wood. Ready for the taking. Come and get it. Call or text



(this guys had this huge oak taken down the day after irene)








arge tree is being taken down at this moment. This wood is dense Hardwood excellent for all heating and fireplace uses. Email for address.


----------



## D&B Mack

*Pics in link (Another Gold Mine)*

Black Walnut Tree

Black Walnut Tree (Lansdale)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-08-29, 2:10PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Black Walnut Tree. Best offer. Worth money, especially for wood workers. Contact 610-322-5530


----------



## Philbert

Irene Wood

When we are doing storm clean up we sometimes get 'wood boogers'; especially when it is a tornado that hits a limited area, and not everywhere. Maybe it is just more noticeable then because the activity is concentrated in one area.

I would prefer that people offer to help clear the wood from the yards, walks, driveways, etc., not just scrounge from the curb, but whatever. In you photos, they would certainly earn any wood they hauled in a quid-pro-quo deal

Philbert






banshee67 said:


> Plenty of Firewood to be removed from this oak tree. Give me a call to make arragements.
> 
> Firewood Cut pieces must take all dont touch anything else . I have survailence cameras.
> thanks
> 
> Oak tree trunk down. If you've got a saw, you're welcomed to come take whatever you could use for firewood! Trunk is about 25 feet long
> 
> THE BRANCHES ARE ALREADY CUT OFF.
> IT JUST NEEDS TO BE CUT INTO PIECES AND TAKEN AWAY BY SOME WONDERFUL PERSON WHO WOULD LIKE FIREWOOD TO USE FOR THEMSELVES OR TO SELL.
> 
> THANKS


----------



## D&B Mack

*Pic in link (Figured this would go over better in firewood section)*

log splitter for sale

log splitter for sale - $600 (pottstown)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-08-31, 3:25PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I have a 22 ton wood splitter for sale. It is the Husky 22 ton model that TSC sells . Works good, selling due to purchase of pellet stove. ask for pics.


----------



## Davej_07

*Now THIS is a dealy-o!!!*

How can you pass up an opportunity such as this?!?


Free Fire Wood You Cut (New Berlin)

Date: 2011-09-04, 8:19AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I am looking for someone to cut down a 65 foot box elder tree will be willing to give you more then half the wood if you cut it down call me 262-446-9944 ask for Toby 

Location: New Berlin
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 2581369584

Copyright © 2011 craigslist, inc. terms of use privacy policy feedback forum


----------



## Philbert

Davej_07 said:


> e will be willing to give you more then half the wood if you cut it down


 
51% ! What a sport. And it's Boxelder - Score!!!

Philbert


----------



## olyman

Philbert said:


> 51% ! What a sport. And it's Boxelder - Score!!!
> 
> Philbert


 
your right,,some people!!!! some of these,,are real hummers!!


----------



## CRThomas

*Problem*



olyman said:


> your right,,some people!!!! some of these,,are real hummers!!


 
Most people look at people and class us all together. We only do this for a little beer money. 
So they think we are hurting to get some beer money and will do any thing to get it. That's the reason you see stupid ads about free wood later


----------



## Steve2910

Firewood for sale

Approximately 40 logs of Sassafras

You haul. Back truck right up to pile

$50 or best offer


----------



## stihlaficionado

Steve2910 said:


> Firewood for sale
> 
> Approximately 40 logs of Sassafras
> 
> You haul. Back truck right up to pile
> 
> $50 or best offer


 
best offer = you owe me $10.00 for gas


----------



## k5alive

yeah i did some work for people on craigslist............................ Thats one road i wont drive again.......... ever.


----------



## D&B Mack

*Ah, what the heck, I've got nothing better to do...*

Tree Removed/Free wood

Tree Removed/Free wood (Mohnton)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-09-06, 1:57PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Just moved into home and have a large oak tree (at minimum 10 ft) in front of home that I need removed and the stump ground down. If you have the capability to SAFELY remove the tree and grind down the stump; you are welcome to take it for free! 


•Location: Mohnton 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2584893201


----------



## Steve NW WI

8 @ 40' Pine Trees

Up for consideration: 8 @ 40' Pine Trees $200
Or make offer
This will make four cords of wood easy.
You can cut on site
Bring your chain saw
We have various other trees you can take if you buy our pines!
No large equipment needed!
Priced to sell!!!
I Thank You For Looking!!!
Serious inquires only
No solicitors
Call or email
1-612-308-four six six zero
ask for Matt


----------



## stihlaficionado

Steve NW WI said:


> 8 @ 40' Pine Trees
> 
> Up for consideration: 8 @ 40' Pine Trees $200
> Or make offer
> This will make four cords of wood easy.
> You can cut on site
> Bring your chain saw
> We have various other trees you can take if you buy our pines!
> No large equipment needed!
> Priced to sell!!!
> I Thank You For Looking!!!
> Serious inquires only
> No solicitors
> Call or email
> 1-612-308-four six six zero
> ask for Matt


----------



## Doc Hickory

I posted an ad on CL looking for free wood. I figured ol' farmer Brown might have a blow down in a fence row he wanted gone and I'd do the job for the firewood. That was 2 months ago, and I'm still looking at projects people contacted me about. The best one was this lady who wanted all the trees cut and removed from her yard. I went and looked at the job...lots of good hardwood (oaks mostly), good size at 12"-14" DBH. Only problem was there was an incredible amount of overhead utility lines. I told the lady that at the least the person would need to climb most of these trees and rig them down from the top, or better yet use a bucket truck. She yed me real strong and said in an undertone "You'd think some people would go RENT a bucket truck!" Hell yeah, go rent a bucket truck for a few cords of 'free' firewood, there's a winning proposition!
I had another lady contact me and asked if I wanted some free firewood. I went to look it over and she showed me where the power company had come through this past spring and cut back the trees from a large power line. Lots of seasoning white oak, cherry trees, some at least 24" diameter, other species, almost all hardwoods and about a hundred yard swath. I'll be cutting through that tangle much of the fall. You wins some and you loses some...


----------



## D&B Mack

*Outside of Reading, PA*

Trees for firewood

Trees for firewood (Mohnton)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-09-08, 6:43PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


We have at least 6 to 8 trees that have fallen at the edge of the forest in the backyard, and there are 2 additional dead trees that are standing. All of these trees need to go and any other fallen trees you may find on the property. The area has easy access and you will be able to drive up very close to the location. I am not overly concerned about the branches and small stuff, I just need the big tree trunks cut up and removed. 


•Location: Mohnton 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2589043941


----------



## Steve NW WI

Doc Hickory said:


> Edited: Read above.
> 
> You wins some and you loses some...



Ain't that the truth?



D&B Mack said:


> Trees for firewood
> 
> Trees for firewood (Mohnton)
> 
> Edited See above


 
That one actually sounds pretty reasonable. So does this one, but it's 70 miles from me. Get a kick out of the terminology though!

free firewood

Took down 2 very large maple trees this summer. Ended up with lots of UNSPLINTERED wood. If you can haul it away, you can have it. The pieces are large so you'll need a chainsaw to cut them into moveable pieces.

Serious inquiries only.


----------



## yooper

Steve NW WI said:


> Ain't that the truth?
> 
> 
> 
> That one actually sounds pretty reasonable. So does this one, but it's 70 miles from me. Get a kick out of the terminology though!
> 
> free firewood
> 
> Took down 2 very large maple trees this summer. Ended up with lots of UNSPLINTERED wood. If you can haul it away, you can have it. The pieces are large so you'll need a chainsaw to cut them into moveable pieces.
> 
> Serious inquiries only.


 
I lived in robbinsdale back in the early 90'sumpkin2:


----------



## Steve NW WI

yooper said:


> I lived in robbinsdale back in the early 90'sumpkin2:


 
Always knew ya was a closet yuppie, yoop! :biggrin:


----------



## yooper

Steve NW WI said:


> Always knew ya was a closet yuppie, yoop! :biggrin:


 
When I lived there it was mostly black people. In fact it was the first time I think I ever talked to one.


----------



## upsnake

What no drugs or alcohol? Well that just takes all the fun out of cutting down trees now doesn't it. :bang: Just seems like an odd thing to think to include.

free fire wood (lansing)

Date: 2011-08-16, 3:43PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Please bring your chainsaw to 6201 S Washington St. Lansing mi 9 big tall free falling trees no alcohol or drugs on my property clean up your mess take all the wood you want all trees marked with white "x" that is all trees on property I would like gone ASAP please 
517-980-5865 (text)
517-525-4548 (call) 


Location: lansing
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 2550194261


----------



## upsnake

Wow, over the roof, eh sure no prob, wait what and leave you a cord, just how big are these branches. haha 

Free fire wood (Cadillac)

Date: 2011-09-09, 11:54AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I have some regular size and some very large maple branches over hanging the roofs on two of my rentals. I also have a ? tree overhanging one of my rentals and my house. These houses are all in a row. You cut without damaging my property, and leave me 1 cord of maple the rest is free. 

Location: Cadillac
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 2572197764


----------



## D&B Mack

upsnake said:


> Wow, over the roof, eh sure no prob, wait what and leave you a cord, just how big are these branches. haha
> 
> Free fire wood (Cadillac)
> 
> Date: 2011-09-09, 11:54AM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> I have some regular size and some very large maple branches over hanging the roofs on two of my rentals. I also have a ? tree overhanging one of my rentals and my house. These houses are all in a row. You cut without damaging my property, and leave me 1 cord of maple the rest is free.
> 
> Location: Cadillac
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> PostingID: 2572197764


 
This guy has a better chance of hitting the lottery...twice, than getting someone to show up to do this. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Steve2910

upsnake said:


> Wow, over the roof, eh sure no prob, wait what and leave you a cord, just how big are these branches. haha
> 
> Free fire wood (Cadillac)
> 
> Date: 2011-09-09, 11:54AM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> I have some regular size and some very large maple branches over hanging the roofs on two of my rentals. I also have a ? tree overhanging one of my rentals and my house. These houses are all in a row. You cut without damaging my property, and leave me 1 cord of maple the rest is free.
> 
> Location: Cadillac
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> PostingID: 2572197764


 
Can't you read??.... "regular size" Except for the ones that are "large"


----------



## upsnake

Steve2910 said:


> Can't you read??.... "regular size" Except for the ones that are "large"


 
Oh silly me haha. Got watch out for those regular size once they are sneaky.


----------



## Steve2910

upsnake said:


> Oh silly me haha. Got watch out for those regular size once they are sneaky.


 
In case you're wondering.... "regular size" branches grow on "normal size" trees. Reminds me of a lawn customer who asked me to cut a downed tree into "wood-burning logs".


----------



## doobie57z

*which half? just the bottom half?*

NEED 1/2 tree removed (Escanaba)
Date: 2011-09-09, 9:30AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
I am looking for someone to remove 1/2 of a tree in exchange for the wood. In my younger days I would have done this myself, but I am not so young anymore and disabled. So I need this tree SAFELY cut roughly in half because the branches and leaves are in the way. There should be some pretty good wood salvageable from this.

Email me if interested.
NEED 1/2 tree removed


----------



## Philbert

doobie57z said:


> NEED 1/2 tree removed (Escanaba)


 
It's Escanaba (in 'da UP) - probably just the part that sticks out above the snow?

Philbert


----------



## KsWoodsMan

I was imagining a tree that had grown up on a propertyline . He wants the South half removed.


----------



## D&B Mack

*Hope noone got to it yet...*

Free MAPLE TREE STUMPS (4) aged about 2 months---from a mature maple


Free MAPLE TREE STUMPS (4) aged about 2 months---from a mature maple (Muhlenberg Twp PA)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-09-14, 5:45PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Free MAPLE TREE STUMPS (4) aged about 2 months---from a mature maple tree cut down in Temple PA. 
Make unique furniture or split/cut for firewood. . ... 4 men to load them as is
Your choice. --484 333 4200




•Location: Muhlenberg Twp PA 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2598908366


----------



## D&B Mack

*Pic in Link*

firewod for sale

firewod for sale - $400 (pottstown)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-08-31, 6:37PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


about three cords of wood already split ready to burn. six pallets of logs, two pallets of chunks. You pick up and haul. 


•Location: pottstown 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## doobie57z

OAK FIREWOOD LOGS
OAK FIREWOOD LOGS - $150 (PEWAUKEE)
Date: 2011-09-16, 10:57AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
I have 4 oak logs for firewood that are 2 - 3 feet in diameter and a little over 8 feet long. There is a good cord of wood in the logs. They can be cut and split right where they are if you would like. The one picture shows a 2 foot long ruler against the base of one log. Call Mark at 262-506-8585.

Location: PEWAUKEE
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

image 0 image 1
image 2


----------



## barnyard

Wonder if anything happened with avalancher's ordeal?

Don't ask if I read this whole thing.....:loser:


----------



## avason

FREE FIREWOOD! wood brush, branches & trees to be cut down


I have got two large piles of wood brush, sticks and branches in my backyard that anyone can have for free if you can take it all with pick up truck. Each pile is enough to fill up the back of a truck, so you may need to make two trips. This wood brush pile would be great for burning at a bon fire. OR, if you have access to a wood chipper, you can make some really good mulch / woodchips out of it. I also have several different trees on my property that I want taking down. It will equal out to several chords of firewood. All fort FREE!! If you have any way of cutting these trees down little by little in small sections and you can do it safely, then its all yours to use as free firewood. Please call 1-860-303-2409


----------



## Maplekid

This is one of the worst ones Ive seen yet. Private financing so you can cut down there walnut tree!
Black Walnut Tree Live 80 Feet

Black Walnut live tree- Approx 80 feet- 2 1\2 to 3 ft diameter at base- Very healthy- 40 to 50 yrs old- Straight form- Close to street for easy acsess- Perfect for gun stocks- Pool cues - fine furniture etc... I am now entertaining bids- willing to work private financing at current lending rates.- Serious offers only- This is a valuable product in high demand- Additionally, it is rare to accept pubic offers and bids where the wood is usually purchaced by manufacturing- This is a great buisness opportunity for a creative enterprizing individual. Please do research and ask questions as they may arise, 

I need to make another email address for replying to these idiots.


----------



## D&B Mack

Maplekid said:


> *This is one of the worst ones Ive seen yet.* Private financing so you can cut down there walnut tree!
> Black Walnut Tree Live 80 Feet
> 
> Black Walnut live tree- Approx 80 feet- 2 1\2 to 3 ft diameter at base- Very healthy- 40 to 50 yrs old- Straight form- Close to street for easy acsess- Perfect for gun stocks- Pool cues - fine furniture etc... I am now entertaining bids- willing to work private financing at current lending rates.- Serious offers only- This is a valuable product in high demand- Additionally, it is rare to accept pubic offers and bids where the wood is usually purchaced by manufacturing- This is a great buisness opportunity for a creative enterprizing individual. Please do research and ask questions as they may arise,
> 
> I need to make another email address for replying to these idiots.


 
I disagree, this is one of the _BEST_ ones I have seen yet. I will be LMAO for days... :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Grace Tree

Maplekid said:


> This is one of the worst ones Ive seen yet. Private financing so you can cut down there walnut tree!
> Black Walnut Tree Live 80 Feet
> 
> Black Walnut live tree- Approx 80 feet- 2 1\2 to 3 ft diameter at base- Very healthy- 40 to 50 yrs old- Straight form- Close to street for easy acsess- Perfect for gun stocks- Pool cues - fine furniture etc... I am now entertaining bids- willing to work private financing at current lending rates.- Serious offers only- This is a valuable product in high demand- Additionally, it is rare to accept pubic offers and bids where the wood is usually purchaced by manufacturing- This is a great buisness opportunity for a creative enterprizing individual. Please do research and ask questions as they may arise,
> 
> I need to make another email address for replying to these idiots.


I offered him $25,000 and told him he could ship it to Ohio by USPS or UPS and I'd send him a check. I've tried to post this link:
Urban Walnut Trees: Their Value as Timber or Veneer, F-44-02
a few times in the Cleveland Craigslist so people will get a clue but it gets bounced almost immediately.


----------



## coog

He'd be sad to know a lot of us burn it as firewood.


----------



## upsnake

With your second email you should offer him 5 dollars, then report back. Oh and you will prob need the financing for that 5 dollars.  haha


----------



## upsnake

3 to 1 ratio? No thanks

Firewood!?! (Genesee Twp)

Date: 2011-09-22, 8:42AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Need wood for fireplace? Need to keep your home warm this winter?
Split 3 cords of wood for us and you can take the 4th cord home!
All kinds of good SEASONED wood, ash maple etc.
Email if interested, please include phone number.

We have the wood and the splitter 

Location: Genesee Twp
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## upsnake

Don't forget your insurance.  

Free wood (Grand Blanc)

Date: 2011-09-19, 8:52PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I have two mature Ash trees that need to go. You cut I can help hall away. These trees are close to my house. I need someone that has experience along with liability insurance. I can take some pix if you are interested. Please contact [email protected] 810-836-3255 thanks. Please no e-mails I don't check them calls only. 

Location: Grand Blanc
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 2607420684


----------



## stihlaficionado

upsnake said:


> 3 to 1 ratio? No thanks
> 
> Firewood!?! (Genesee Twp)
> 
> Date: 2011-09-22, 8:42AM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> Need wood for fireplace? Need to keep your home warm this winter?
> Split 3 cords of wood for us and you can take the 4th cord home!
> All kinds of good SEASONED wood, ash maple etc.
> Email if interested, please include phone number.
> 
> We have the wood and the splitter
> 
> Location: Genesee Twp
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


 



Is wood that hard to find up there?


----------



## Encore

Maplekid said:


> This is one of the worst ones Ive seen yet. Private financing so you can cut down there walnut tree!
> Black Walnut Tree Live 80 Feet
> 
> Black Walnut live tree- Approx 80 feet- 2 1\2 to 3 ft diameter at base- Very healthy- 40 to 50 yrs old- Straight form- Close to street for easy acsess- Perfect for gun stocks- Pool cues - fine furniture etc... I am now entertaining bids- willing to work private financing at current lending rates.- Serious offers only- This is a valuable product in high demand- Additionally, it is rare to accept *pubic *offers and bids where the wood is usually purchaced by manufacturing- This is a great buisness opportunity for a creative enterprizing individual. Please do research and ask questions as they may arise,
> 
> I need to make another email address for replying to these idiots.


 
I'm immature enough that this word made me laugh pretty hard.


----------



## Whiteman

Maplekid said:


> This is one of the worst ones Ive seen yet. Private financing so you can cut down there walnut tree!
> Black Walnut Tree Live 80 Feet
> 
> Black Walnut live tree- Approx 80 feet- 2 1\2 to 3 ft diameter at base- Very healthy- 40 to 50 yrs old- Straight form- Close to street for easy acsess- Perfect for gun stocks- Pool cues - fine furniture etc... I am now entertaining bids- willing to work private financing at current lending rates.- Serious offers only- This is a valuable product in high demand- Additionally, it is rare to accept *pubic offers *and bids where the wood is usually purchaced by manufacturing- This is a great buisness opportunity for a creative enterprizing individual. Please do research and ask questions as they may arise,
> 
> I need to make another email address for replying to these idiots.


 


Encore said:


> I'm immature enough that this word made me laugh pretty hard.


 
Offer them 10 nut hairs and see if they bite


----------



## k5alive

be shure to bring at least a 5 pube saw


----------



## Ted J

*Houston Craigslist: free firewood wanted no pine*

Sometimes it makes you wonder.... :msp_ohmy:


******************************************
free firewood wanted no pine

i do not have a truck and want firewood. if you have firewood and can bring it to me call 4096224098 

Location: 1960/45 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests	


PostingID: 2616178483
******************************************


----------



## Grace Tree

Ted J said:


> Sometimes it makes you wonder.... :msp_ohmy:
> 
> 
> ******************************************
> free firewood wanted no pine
> 
> i do not have a truck and want firewood. if you have firewood and can bring it to me call 4096224098
> 
> Location: 1960/45
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> PostingID: 2616178483
> ******************************************


Guess you can't blame a guy for trying. That one even gave me a belly laugh.
Phil


----------



## upsnake

And no pine to boot, haha. 
Surprised he didn't list types of wood that would be acceptable.

2 year seasoned oak only. Thanks.


----------



## Grace Tree

*Licensed Tree service/individuals*

Licensed Tree service/individuals
Date: 2011-09-29, 10:45AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Taking bids on getting some large trees taken down in my backyard. 6 total..close to house..must be insured. Trees range from 60-125 feet tall and the largest being about 9 feet in circumference. Oak and Maple...straight trees. Individual can feel free to take the wood...if interested let me know. Current bid is $1500 by a licensed tree service..if you think you can beat it, let me know...

it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
Compensation: negotiable 



PostingID: 2623439763


----------



## Steve2910

*The "new math"*

Split firewood for sale: Best firewood available
wood's used include a variety of freshly split and seasoned-oak, hickory, birch, maple, apple, cherry, walnut, etc. 



*full cord (4x4x8) $200 dumped/$250 stacked
*3/4 cord (3x3x6) $160 dumped/$210 stacked
*1/2 cord (2x2x4) $120 dumped/ $170 stacked
*1/4 cord (1x1x2) $70 dumped/ $120 stacked

*cash upon delivery.. No checks/ delivery only / delivery included in price
*delivery days/ hours saturday & sunday 7 am- 8 pm
* to place order or for questions contact zach (703) ###-#### or harry (703) ###-####


----------



## D&B Mack

Small Wood said:


> Licensed Tree service/individuals
> Date: 2011-09-29, 10:45AM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> Taking bids on getting some large trees taken down in my backyard. 6 total..close to house..must be insured. Trees range from 60-125 feet tall and the largest being about 9 feet in circumference. Oak and Maple...straight trees. Individual can feel free to take the wood...if interested let me know. Current bid is $1500 by a licensed tree service..if you think you can beat it, let me know...
> 
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> Compensation: negotiable
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 2623439763


 
Ah, got to love to have your number shopped out.


----------



## upsnake

Steve2910 said:


> Split firewood for sale: Best firewood available
> wood's used include a variety of freshly split and seasoned-oak, hickory, birch, maple, apple, cherry, walnut, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> *full cord (4x4x8) $200 dumped/$250 stacked
> *3/4 cord (3x3x6) $160 dumped/$210 stacked
> *1/2 cord (2x2x4) $120 dumped/ $170 stacked
> *1/4 cord (1x1x2) $70 dumped/ $120 stacked
> 
> *cash upon delivery.. No checks/ delivery only / delivery included in price
> *delivery days/ hours saturday & sunday 7 am- 8 pm
> * to place order or for questions contact zach (703) ###-#### or harry (703) ###-####



..............................................................................His Math......Real Math....Difference
*full cord (4x4x8) $200 dumped/$250 stacked............128 .............128............0
*3/4 cord (3x3x6) $160 dumped/$210 stacked...........54................96..............-42
*1/2 cord (2x2x4) $120 dumped/ $170 stacked..........16................64..............-48
*1/4 cord (1x1x2) $70 dumped/ $120 stacked............2..................32..............-30


I hope his math skill just suck and that is not really the amount of wood that he is trying to sell.


----------



## Steve2910

In case you missed it... the stacking price stays the same whether you buy the full cord or one of his "fractions of". $50 to stack the 8-or-so sticks he's calling 1/4 cord.


----------



## Davej_07

*Translated: come clean up my brush pile*

free wood for burning

free wood for burning (waukesha)

Date: 2011-10-01, 5:31PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

free fire wood!! YOU haul!! 


Location: waukesha
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## upsnake

Bon Fire


----------



## D&B Mack

*Free wood in PA*

free 1/2 cord stacked firewood


free 1/2 cord stacked firewood (topton)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-10-03, 3:07PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


free
1/2 cord cut & stacked
seasoned & sitting in rear yard
back into driveway
30ft away is the pile
1st come gets it.
610-468-3269
if add up-wood available 


•Location: topton 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Davej_07

*All this....and it's FREE!!*

FREE! FIREWOOD YOU CUT & HAUL (Muskego/Hales Corners)

Date: 2011-10-03, 11:14PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

FREE HARDWOOD FIREWOOD. 

FREE! FREE!

GREAT FOR YOUR FIREPLACE OR OUTSIDE FIREPIT. The wood is Still on the trees. Bring your chainsaw and trairer to haul. I have an old Hawthorne (hardwood) that needs to be removed. GREAT for indoor or outdoor firepit burning. ALSO OAK limbs that need to be removed, which when dry will be brilliant for burning indoors!! FREE! Come over to cut and haul! All cuttings and kindling and clean up expected. FREE! 414-979-6558 ... please leave a message to make an appointment! FREE! Ask for Gloria when calling. Thx and have a great day! DID MENTION THIS IS FREE? call or email me asap. don't let this opportunity get away... 1st come, 1st opportunity. Serious inquiries only. You must have your own insurance and must be knowledgable regarding chainsaw and or other cutting of trees/branches. This ad is sincere. 





Location: Muskego/Hales Corners
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Trapper63

Oak branch's, wow...! but, I wonder if it's free??


----------



## Trapper63

*I'd love to keep reading these but have to go cut down this willow befre someone else*

Standing Tree (Groton, CT)
Date: 2011-09-28, 8:25AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Have standing willow tree approx. 50 foot high would like removed. It's all free for the taking. If you have an interest, please email me and I'll provise you the address. Thank you. Michael


----------



## tomsteve

Pile of sticks


hole pile of sticks for $10!!


----------



## D&B Mack

tomsteve said:


> Pile of sticks
> 
> 
> hole pile of sticks for $10!!


 
That can't be serious...



> Money talks.
> 
> Possible trade for a nice running truck.



Nice running truck for a $10 pile of sticks?


----------



## D&B Mack

*Pics in link*

Large Black Walnut Log

Large Black Walnut Log - $300 (Sch. Co.)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-10-05, 9:49PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I have a nice black walnut log that measures 30'" in dia.. and about 13' long that has been cut for about a year.
You would get a lot of good boards out of this. I need it out of hear for re-grading purposes.
You must remove it. Call 570 640 3977 Thanks 


•Location: Sch. Co. 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Ash_403

I think he'd be lucky to get somebody to take that black walnut log away for free.


----------



## Grace Tree

I sent him the walnut log video
walnut log deal - YouTube


----------



## banshee67

Small Wood said:


> I sent him the walnut log video
> walnut log deal - YouTube


 
lol!
awesome
should be posted in every craigslist in every part of the country


----------



## Grace Tree

banshee67 said:


> lol!
> awesome
> should be posted in every craigslist in every part of the country


 
I agree. That vid and the one I've linked below were posted by Mike Cantolina on the Walnut Pricing thread. I posted the below vid on my Craigslist and so far the haven't bounced it.
A Highly Valuable Black Walnut Tree - YouTube
Phil


----------



## Craz z

TREE TO BE CUT DOWN FOR FIREWOOD. ABOUT TEN TO TWELVE FEET TALL, BEETLES GOT IT........GO BY 3600
WARREN (BUT DO NOT BOTHER TENANTS PLEASE) YOU CAN SEE THE TREE FROM THE LARGE CAR GATE ON
WARREN. IF INTERESTED, PLEASE CALL JOHN AT 406 593-9095 THANKS SO MUCH.

ALSO HAVE AN OLD SHED OUT IN BACK AT CORNER OF LONGFELLOW AND WARREN THAT NEEDS TEARING DOWN
FOR NICE OLD LOG WOOD OR FIREWOOD???? 

FREE TREE FOR FIREWOOD

The beetles got it. its a whopper at 10 feet tall wanna knock my building down why your at it.


----------



## Craz z

i am in need of a good runnin automatic 4dr car for my gf and little girl, looks are not real important but it does need to be safe and reliable. i am also in the market for a 4wd pick up that runs good, again looks are not a big issue. i am out of work at the moment and dont have a lot of cash but i do have the following list of items that i am willing to trade:

--;87 Yamaha SRV Snowmobile, ran great when parked six years ago, have title
--;early 90s Honda XR 100 needs chain, timing cover, and could use rear tire, bought for parts and ended up making it run, no title but can get one im sure
--;coleman 5000 watt generator, hardly used
--;######## Wii Bundle
--; PSP bundle w/ games an movie
--;older stihl 026 chainsaw, needs cleaned, brake lever and bar and chain

will have some cash on payday, let me know if you have something you think we can make a deal on, thank you
call or text 406-438-6878 for info or pics NO emails 

Heres a beauty. 

im outta work but should have some cash on payday. hmm 
ill trade you broken down garbage for a 4wd truck and a car for my girlfriend. 

although the chainsaw might be worth a snow tire or two. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## banshee67

Craz z said:


> i am in need of a good runnin automatic 4dr car for my gf and little girl, looks are not real important but it does need to be safe and reliable. i am also in the market for a 4wd pick up that runs good, again looks are not a big issue. i am out of work at the moment and dont have a lot of cash but i do have the following list of items that i am willing to trade:
> 
> --;87 Yamaha SRV Snowmobile, ran great when parked six years ago, have title
> --;early 90s Honda XR 100 needs chain, timing cover, and could use rear tire, bought for parts and ended up making it run, no title but can get one im sure
> --;coleman 5000 watt generator, hardly used
> --;######## Wii Bundle
> --; PSP bundle w/ games an movie
> --;older stihl 026 chainsaw, needs cleaned, brake lever and bar and chain
> 
> will have some cash on payday, let me know if you have something you think we can make a deal on, thank you
> call or text 406-438-6878 for info or pics NO emails
> 
> Heres a beauty.
> 
> im outta work but should have some cash on payday. hmm
> ill trade you broken down garbage for a 4wd truck and a car for my girlfriend.
> 
> although the chainsaw might be worth a snow tire or two. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
lmfao is *N I N T E N D O* a bad word on AS now !?

######## <--- yep , sure is !


----------



## Ash_403

######## Say it isn't so. I grew up on classic N i n t e n d o my teenage years.


----------



## Grace Tree

Small Wood said:


> I sent him the walnut log video
> walnut log deal - YouTube


 
The guy actually responded

"you need a life"

:alien2::alien2::alien2::alien2::alien2:


----------



## D&B Mack

Small Wood said:


> The guy actually responded
> 
> "you need a life"
> 
> :alien2::alien2::alien2::alien2::alien2:


 
LMAO :biggrin: :jester: 

I don't think it gets any funnier than this. Great video and props on the correspondence.


----------



## stihlaficionado

tomsteve said:


> Pile of sticks
> 
> 
> hole pile of sticks for $10!!


 
$10 pile of sticks > Nissan pickup:msp_thumbup:


----------



## CRThomas

*Reply*



stihlaficionado said:


> $10 pile of sticks > Nissan pickup:msp_thumbup:


Is that a wheelbarrow my grand daughters wagon.


----------



## Rearden

Wow...and I thought all of the pretentious retards lived in our town. Apparently that whole breedin' with yer sister thing has spread beyond our borders.

Those "Highly Valuable Black Walnut Tree" vids are priceless!

I recently ran into two somewhat older broads at the local Stihl dealer as they contemplated a saw for some DIY. We got to talkin' and they admitted that they had one of these "highly valuable black walnut trees" but never bothered with CL 'cuz they could tell just lookin' at it and where it was that it was a whole lotta work to get rid of. Hell they were seriously lookin' at a $500 investment in a saw just to be able to do it themselves. I offered to give 'em a hand since they were only a 1/2 mile from my home and I knew their property pretty well. Ended up I talked them into a much smaller "easy start" model (not too hard since they couldn't pull the one they were looking at) and agreed to stop by and help them buck the already down tree for the wood and $200 of the dough that I just saved them.

When I got there later that day they had already limbed everything, cleaned up and moved all of the brush off. The older of the two offered to hook my trailer to her tractor and pull it back to the wood so they could load while I cut. Less than an hour later I was leaving with a full load and had made some pretty cool new friends. When I got by there the next day they had already brought the remaining wood to the edge of the road and quit what they were doin' to give me a hand loading.

One in a million I suppose, but finally somebody that didn't leave me mumbling "no good deed goes unpunished".

Meanwhile I'm still getting post hurricane calls from retards that are looking for that special someone who will do $2,000 worth of work for free while they pocket their insurance money to boot. The most galling part is their attempt to actually make money off of the situation. I just wish'em well and suggest they invest in a shiny new saw. It's the only way I can conceive of to control their growing numbers.


----------



## tbow388

Date: 2011-10-12, 9:33AM CDT
Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?]
i am interested in someone who is in need of a large amount of firewood to re - sale or for personal use. 100 plus tree tops on ground needing to be cut up. you cut all, and take half of wood. wood is mixed, lots of hard wood. if
interested, please call for more information. wood cutting times to be established. 901 692 - 6033

Location: millington/shelby forrest
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2645679726

Sounds like they need all the pine cleaned up out of their yard.


----------



## upsnake

Bigger problem is the 50/50 split. Umm no thanks 
You would be better off buying the wood for a set price, then reselling it.


----------



## Rearden

*And the hits just keep on comin'...*

Date: 2011-10-11, 11:01PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Free tree to cut down on my property. Tree is close to house and over 40 ft in height. It's not a pine, so would be great for firewood. Need gone ASAP. Great for tree company and I have more trees if they like! Serious inquiries only, no time for JOKERS. Contact me for pics.

Now of course, I'm gonna have to take some time to contact this nitwit and share a few jokes of my own.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I particularly love the title of this one... 'cuz when I'm thinkin' firewood, freshness counts!

fresh split firewood for sale - $165 (middle river)


----------



## D&B Mack

*Not just the tree anymore...*

Black Walnuts (Kutztown)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-10-12, 10:56PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


We got 'em, come and get 'em!! The tree was very generous this year.

Please email if you want them! 


•Location: Kutztown 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2647026076


----------



## D&B Mack

*How tall is it?*

Large Pin Oak tree for Firewood (Reading PA)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-10-08, 7:56PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Large Pin Oak, in my backyard, about 60-100 feet tall. I would like someone to cut it down and haul it away for FREE FIREWOOD AND/OR LUMBER!

Please contact me at my email address if interested. If picture is desired, will send one via email with request. 


•Location: Reading PA 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2639867810


----------



## doobie57z

*rick roll?*

SEASONED CUSTOM CUT FIREWOOD 12' TO 14' FOR BUCK STOVES AND INSERTS/FR
fricken hill billies!LMAO
SEASONED CUSTOM CUT FIREWOOD 12' TO 14' FOR BUCK STOVES AND INSERTS/FR - $30 (LEXINGTON)
Date: 2011-10-16, 8:55AM EDT
Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?]
SEASONED CUSTOM CUT FIREWOOD 12'TO14' FOR BUCK STOVES AND INSERTS
30 DOLLARS A RICK ROLL 2 RICK ROLLS MAKE A 4X4
CALL 606-706-2426
JESUS IS LORD

Location: LEXINGTON


----------



## Davej_07

doobie57z said:


> SEASONED CUSTOM CUT FIREWOOD 12' TO 14' FOR BUCK STOVES AND INSERTS/FR
> fricken hill billies!LMAO
> SEASONED CUSTOM CUT FIREWOOD 12' TO 14' FOR BUCK STOVES AND INSERTS/FR - $30 (LEXINGTON)
> Date: 2011-10-16, 8:55AM EDT
> Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?]
> SEASONED CUSTOM CUT FIREWOOD 12'TO14' FOR BUCK STOVES AND INSERTS
> 30 DOLLARS A RICK ROLL 2 RICK ROLLS MAKE A 4X4
> CALL 606-706-2426
> JESUS IS LORD
> 
> Location: LEXINGTON


 
So Joe Jed Jim Henry Bob is getting 360.00 per cord of CUSTOM cut firewood.
Jesus is Lord, but cash is king.....at least that's the idea I get from the math.

Dave


----------



## Steve2910

I want to see the splitter that can handle 12-14 foot logs. I'd also like to see the stove that they fit in.


----------



## Philbert

Steve2910 said:


> I want to see the splitter that can handle 12-14 foot logs.


 
He barber-chairs all his cuts . . . 

Philbert


----------



## Rearden

Tell ya what... for $360 a cord, I'll sand the ends so ya doesn't get no splinters, ha'yup.


----------



## dave_026

If you have the time - watch the 4 minute video posted by "smallwood" on 10/6/11. It is one of the funniest videos I have ever seen on youtube.

LOL!!

walnut log deal - YouTube


----------



## Rearden

Saved 'em both. That and the "Highly Valuable Walnut Tree" one. Classics!


----------



## Streblerm

Since we're on the subject of black walnut



> Black Walnut & Chestnut Trees (Bath, OH.)
> Date: 2011-10-20, 10:54AM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> I have 5 beautiful, mature black walnut trees in my yard that I am looking to get rid of. I've been offered $500 per tree so far. That includes stump grinding and full cleanup! Also, I have a few chestnut trees in the back of my property as well. Please contact me via email. John
> 
> * Location: Bath, OH.
> * it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> I think he should've jumped on his "offer"
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 2654698019


----------



## D&B Mack

upsnake said:


> Bigger problem is the 50/50 split. Umm no thanks
> You would be better off buying the wood for a set price, then reselling it.


 
I actually didn't mind this when I was cutting wood for myself only. But it was cutting only and nothing else; no splitting, stacking, etc. Wood was left in place. Gave me some more saw time which I always enjoy. Plus, and don't tell anyone, I would always leave the worst pieces, i.e. crotches, knots, etc. Typically, if there was a large amount to cut, by halfway through the first day, the owner would come out and say, "Oh my, that is more than what I need, you can just keep the rest."


----------



## tbow388

Gee. I have a single 50 or so foot black walnut tree in my backyard that I want to sale.

Who wants to make me a offer?http://www.arboristsite.com/images/smilies/jester.gif


----------



## no tree to big

not exactly firewood but its about all it worth... Rough Sawn White Oak Scraps - $100 (Crete, IL)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-10-21, 12:21AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I have a garbage can full of scraps from rough sawn white oak lumber I had milled. This wood is from a 160yr old tree that I had cut down and is all from the trunk, so there are very few knots in it. When I received the 1000 board feet of lumber I cut all of the ends off as they were not cut squarely. Most of the boards ranged in widths from 6" to 14" and much of it is quarter sawn. I would say the average length of the pieces is 6-8in and they are all 1-1/8" thick. I figured this wood would be good for a wood worker. It has a moisture content of ~8% as I checked with a friends meter. 


Location: Crete, IL 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


Rough Sawn White Oak Scraps 



PostingID: 2660903078


----------



## Trapper63

*I'll call tomorrow but Im sure it will be gone allready...free pine!*

Remove pine tree (Putnam, CT)
Date: 2011-10-16, 4:01PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Looking for someone that will take away a large pine tree that was cut and is in our yard. Free to just remove from yard.


----------



## Rearden

100& oak firewood 16"-18"

Given that most folks can't tell a cord from a chord, I think the idea of trying to provide some point of visual reference is a valid approach. Looking like a cross between Zorba the Greek and Reverand Jim Ignatowski, I might suggest a surrogate model. Maybe somethin' along the lines of say Pamela Anderson in a flannel thong... and chaps of course.

View attachment 203870
View attachment 203871
View attachment 203872
View attachment 203873


Hey... just 'cuz it's not plaid doesn't mean it's not flannel!


----------



## MNGuns

*It Just Doesn't Get Any Better Than This*

<img src="http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f292/vcblick1/CLad.jpg">


----------



## Rearden

*What's with these firewood prices?*

*Aged Red Oak firewood - $75 (street MD)*
Aged Red Oak firewood

I suppose that seasoning is no longer enough to differentiate one in a crowded market. We are now "Aging" our firewood... kind'a like a fine wine. 


I would like to comment however, that the prices being advertised by folks that supply firewood for a living, are a bit of a puzzle to me. Years ago while living on the DelMarVa peninsula we used to supplement our slow season with firewood sales. We had two splitters behind the shop and would cut our own logs as well as have tractor trailer loads dropped in trailer lengths for about $15 a cord. Back then (and I'm talkin' like 30 years ago) I seem to recall we could get about $125 -$150 a cord locally (in an area where just about everybody had stands of red oak in abundance right outside their door), and $175 to $225 a cord for seasoned oak, split/stacked/delivered.

Since inflation due to our Federal Reserve constantly dumping more scrip into the market - literally by the trillions - has devalued our currency by at least 30% just under the last two knuckleheads to get elected, why is firewood experiencing a relative decline in price (when compared to other available energy sources)? I don't know about you, but even natural gas is expected to go up at least 5-10% this winter here, and they' aren't even forecasting a particularly harsh one. Other forms of energy have enjoyed tremendous technological economies of scale while increasing in price (even though most of it's probably just higher taxes placed upon it), but firewood today, in spite of some extremely ingenious automation, is still principally a guy with a chain saw and a splitter. 

The cost of those saws, splitters and the consumables associated with them have more than double and tripled. The cost of the fuel to run the equipment and trucks has about quadrupled! When adjusted for inflation my insurance is still up at least 100%, as are the road tolls (actually more like 300% and climbing), and the cost of government mandated ABS/Airbag/crash bumper equipped vehicles has put them on par with what I paid for a house back when. Even with the recent decade's decline in average earnings, the customers buying the wood are still making almost twice as much as they did 30 years ago (forgetting for a moment that what they earn is in reality nearing total valuelessness).

So why are folks only gettin' today, near about or less than what I was gettin' 30 years ago? It's not that we were particularly expensive back then either, although our margin was a hell of lot healthier than what people are willing to work for today? My gut tells me we're just steadily workin' toward a third world economy, where our sweat continues to be devalued with our currency, as more and more jobs flee to follow even cheaper labor available overseas. More folks out'a work means more pressure on the labor market to work for less. Some will and some won't. Who says illegals don't impact everybody?

Time was I could have ten cords of logs ready for buckin', dropped right next to my splitter for $150. For a couple of days' work I could manage a before tax net profit of near about $1,500, in an economy where gas was less than a buck, and bread was 2/$1. 

Not until the Fed ceases propping up artificial markets will we actually see any correcting of this imbalance, but in the mean time... I'll just let it sit before I sell myself that cheap. A business model built on bein' the cheapest guy in town typically ends badly.

Ron Paul: Blame the Fed for the Financial Crisis - WSJ.com


----------



## no tree to big

O man it gets better every day Firewood who wouldn't want to spend a hundo for some "seasoned" unsplit cotton wood 



Firewood - $100 (Vernon Hills)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-10-22, 7:36AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Seasoned cottonwood fire wood for sale.
$100 takes all of it.
You need to come pick it up. 


Location: Vernon Hills 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Philbert

Followed up on a CL ad today for a wire dog kennel 'in excellent condition'. Wires were all bent and rusty - wouldn't store my dogs' _____ in there. Wonder what he thinks a 'fair' or 'poor' condition one looks like.

Philbert


----------



## zogger

*Unemployed*



Rearden said:


> *Aged Red Oak firewood - $75 (street MD)*
> Aged Red Oak firewood
> 
> I suppose that seasoning is no longer enough to differentiate one in a crowded market. We are now "Aging" our firewood... kind'a like a fine wine.
> 
> 
> I would like to comment however, that the prices being advertised by folks that supply firewood for a living, are a bit of a puzzle to me. Years ago while living on the DelMarVa peninsula we used to supplement our slow season with firewood sales. We had two splitters behind the shop and would cut our own logs as well as have tractor trailer loads dropped in trailer lengths for about $15 a cord. Back then (and I'm talkin' like 30 years ago) I seem to recall we could get about $125 -$150 a cord locally (in an area where just about everybody had stands of red oak in abundance right outside their door), and $175 to $225 a cord for seasoned oak, split/stacked/delivered.
> 
> Since inflation due to our Federal Reserve constantly dumping more scrip into the market - literally by the trillions - has devalued our currency by at least 30% just under the last two knuckleheads to get elected, why is firewood experiencing a relative decline in price (when compared to other available energy sources)? I don't know about you, but even natural gas is expected to go up at least 5-10% this winter here, and they' aren't even forecasting a particularly harsh one. Other forms of energy have enjoyed tremendous technological economies of scale while increasing in price (even though most of it's probably just higher taxes placed upon it), but firewood today, in spite of some extremely ingenious automation, is still principally a guy with a chain saw and a splitter.
> 
> The cost of those saws, splitters and the consumables associated with them have more than double and tripled. The cost of the fuel to run the equipment and trucks has about quadrupled! When adjusted for inflation my insurance is still up at least 100%, as are the road tolls (actually more like 300% and climbing), and the cost of government mandated ABS/Airbag/crash bumper equipped vehicles has put them on par with what I paid for a house back when. Even with the recent decade's decline in average earnings, the customers buying the wood are still making almost twice as much as they did 30 years ago (forgetting for a moment that what they earn is in reality nearing total valuelessness).
> 
> So why are folks only gettin' today, near about or less than what I was gettin' 30 years ago? It's not that we were particularly expensive back then either, although our margin was a hell of lot healthier than what people are willing to work for today? My gut tells me we're just steadily workin' toward a third world economy, where our sweat continues to be devalued with our currency, as more and more jobs flee to follow even cheaper labor available overseas. More folks out'a work means more pressure on the labor market to work for less. Some will and some won't. Who says illegals don't impact everybody?
> 
> Time was I could have ten cords of logs ready for buckin', dropped right next to my splitter for $150. For a couple of days' work I could manage a before tax net profit of near about $1,500, in an economy where gas was less than a buck, and bread was 2/$1.
> 
> Not until the Fed ceases propping up artificial markets will we actually see any correcting of this imbalance, but in the mean time... I'll just let it sit before I sell myself that cheap. A business model built on bein' the cheapest guy in town typically ends badly.
> 
> Ron Paul: Blame the Fed for the Financial Crisis - WSJ.com



We have lost, roughly ten million private sector jobs since the last two bozos in charge where in charge. That's a lotta dudes with house notes and truck payments to make.

It'll just keep on that direction as well, because you just slap know some bilderberger IMF approved bought off conman with pearly whites will get elected, never fails. The media tells the population who to vote for and it don't amount to a noodle pile which letter D or R is next to their name either. 

I've heard people tell me since the 70s "don't waste your vote" on a third party or independent candidate..and I can't see where any vote for one of the two corrupt parties has been anything *but* a wasted vote.

Much as I like RP and might vote for him..might..better chance to me if he would resign as an R and go full independent-even then you know "they" wouldn't let him win, not with controllable black box voting now and their ability to completely manipulate the tally.

I vote from inertia mostly, that's it. I don't expect anything to change until the entire nation collapses, similar to what happened to the soviet union.

Hopefully, we won't go through a multi faceted civil war. left/right, young/old, private sector/government sector, urban/rural, race/race/race/race, blue/red state, blue collar/white collar.

Enough divisions with enough acrimony now for ten civil wars, let alone just one.

OWS and the Tea Party all started with the same anti boogie man, both against the big banks and wall street, now, the media and the D and R manipulators got them going after each other. Didn't take long either.

Old roman trick that still works, get em divided, keep em divided. Best way for 1% of the population to keep the other 99% as serfs or slaves. Very effective.

prices...real similar in the beef and poultry markets. No increases for the producers for a LONG time, but costs of production keep going up and up.

Middlemen and the wall street scammers still make more and more though.


----------



## Grace Tree

And all this crap is being posted in Craigslist laughs because????????????????


----------



## Rearden

Small Wood said:


> And all this crap is being posted in Craigslist laughs because????????????????


 Sorry...forgot to keep laughin'.


----------



## D&B Mack

*Nothing burns better than that garage wood...*

FREE FIREWOOD

FREE FIREWOOD (Pottsville Pennsylvania)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-10-21, 1:24PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




The roof of the garage collapsed. Come and get the wood. You can use if for firewood, etc. Come get all you can haul. 

Location Pottsville Pennsylvania



•Location: Pottsville Pennsylvania 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2623221067


----------



## Rearden

Mmmm, mmmm, good. Everything's better with a little asphalt and fiberglass on it. Personally, I like to wrap all of my split locust in tar paper a'fore I burn it. Anybody ever try EPDM? :msp_smile:


----------



## zogger

*Oil crisis*



D&B Mack said:


> FREE FIREWOOD
> 
> FREE FIREWOOD (Pottsville Pennsylvania)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2011-10-21, 1:24PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The roof of the garage collapsed. Come and get the wood. You can use if for firewood, etc. Come get all you can haul.
> 
> Location Pottsville Pennsylvania
> 
> 
> 
> •Location: Pottsville Pennsylvania
> •it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 2623221067



Take a skil saw to the mess and you can heat with it. Back in the oil crisis I helped a guy emergency switch from an oil heater to his wood heater. He burned pallets and an old shed he paid me to tear down nails and everything. He just set his two sons to work after school either cutting around nails or yanking them out. Saved his bacon that winter bigtime, every single tiny stick of seasoned firewood got sold out locally, there was nothing but raw just cut green for sale for quite a distance around, or at best standing dead that still had a lot of moisture in it. I know a lot of folks back then all of a sudden were looking at a heating bill much higher than their mortgage note! 

That old garage and shed wood is usually wicked dry pine, and it would get semi green hardwood burning good enough to use. Not quite raw green, but partially seasoned. Get that scrap lumber going real good and hot, wide open, throw that semi green wood on there, by the time the scrap burns down -fast- that green stick is ready to rock and will keep burning normally.

Ya, you got to clean your chimney a lot doing that, but it *does* work.


----------



## sawsalottawood

*Hole 3/4 Sedar tree $450*

Wood For Sale Hole Tree

Oh lol. We can't possibly spell, puncuate or use grammar in Oregon. We are just a bunch of ingorant DumbF*** yokels that think a hole 3/4 "Sedar" is worth $450.

Sigh,

SAWs


----------



## Grace Tree

*Highly Valuable Walnut Tree*

Well, Cleveland CL finally bounced my Highly Valuable Walnut Tree post. I was surprised that it lasted so long. They also bounced this ad that I run every year. I should have made it more sexy and put it in the Personals.
October is Chainsaw Safety Month
Date: 2011-10-24, 5:45AM EDT
Reply to: your anonymous craigslist address will appear here
October is Chainsaw Safety Month. Wear your helmet and wear your chaps. The average chainsaw cut is 110 stitches and $16,000 in medical cost. Cut your femoral artery and you won't even have time to grab you cell phone.

it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2660316633


----------



## Rearden

*... as opposed to an artificial cord.*

Firewood Genuine Cord Harford - $200 (Harford and Eastern Balto)
Date: 2011-10-25, 9:28PM EDT
Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?]
Seasoned, split, covered and ready to be delivered. It is mixed maple and cherry delivered free to the surrounding area. I will stack for a negotiable fee. I sell a genuine measured cord or half cord. 200 for a full and 110 for a half. Please call 443-91038O4

Location: Harford and Eastern Balto
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2669127831


----------



## 1grnlwn

WANTED: TREE TRIMMER TO CUT BACK HUGE MAPLE TREE (1422 N WESLEY ST, N.E. SPRINGFIELD, IL)
Date: 2011-10-24, 10:13PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
WANTED: PROFESSIONAL TREE TRIMMER/CUTTER TO CUT BACK HUGE OVER 100' TALL MAPLE TREE FOR THE WOOD.
MUST BE LICENSED/INSURED WITH MIN. OF 100' BUCKET AND ABILITY TO CLIMB OUT OF SAME.
THERE WILL BE AROUND 5-7 PICK UP LOADS OF FIREWOOD/ SPLIT, AROUND 10 LOADS.
MUST ALSO DISPOSE OF ALL BRANCHES TO SMALL FOR USE/ CHOPPER WOULD BE BEST.
SMALL KNUCKLES/MOSTLY FULL LIMBS. 

I particularly like how he can estimate how many truckloads it will be!


----------



## Trapper63

that is unbelievable....I'm sure that tree is gonna sit there till either he pays someone proper or, it falls on his house.


----------



## Grace Tree

1grnlwn said:


> WANTED: TREE TRIMMER TO CUT BACK HUGE MAPLE TREE (1422 N WESLEY ST, N.E. SPRINGFIELD, IL)
> Date: 2011-10-24, 10:13PM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> WANTED: PROFESSIONAL TREE TRIMMER/CUTTER TO CUT BACK HUGE OVER 100' TALL MAPLE TREE FOR THE WOOD.
> MUST BE LICENSED/INSURED WITH MIN. OF 100' BUCKET AND ABILITY TO CLIMB OUT OF SAME.
> THERE WILL BE AROUND 5-7 PICK UP LOADS OF FIREWOOD/ SPLIT, AROUND 10 LOADS.
> MUST ALSO DISPOSE OF ALL BRANCHES TO SMALL FOR USE/ CHOPPER WOULD BE BEST.
> SMALL KNUCKLES/MOSTLY FULL LIMBS.
> 
> I particularly like how he can estimate how many truckloads it will be!



Shouldn't have any trouble finding someone with a 100' bucket.:msp_confused:


----------



## stihlaficionado

1grnlwn said:


> WANTED: TREE TRIMMER TO CUT BACK HUGE MAPLE TREE (1422 N WESLEY ST, N.E. SPRINGFIELD, IL)
> Date: 2011-10-24, 10:13PM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> WANTED: PROFESSIONAL TREE TRIMMER/CUTTER TO CUT BACK HUGE OVER 100' TALL MAPLE TREE FOR THE WOOD.
> MUST BE LICENSED/INSURED WITH MIN. OF 100' BUCKET AND ABILITY TO CLIMB OUT OF SAME.
> THERE WILL BE AROUND 5-7 PICK UP LOADS OF FIREWOOD/ SPLIT, AROUND 10 LOADS.
> MUST ALSO DISPOSE OF ALL BRANCHES TO SMALL FOR USE/ CHOPPER WOULD BE BEST.
> SMALL KNUCKLES/MOSTLY FULL LIMBS.
> 
> I particularly like how he can estimate how many truckloads it will be!


 
:help:


----------



## GeeVee

PILE OF FIREWOOD NEED TAKEN AWAY TODAY

daytona beach craigslist > for sale / wanted > free stuff 
please flag with care: [?] 


miscategorized


prohibited


spam/overpost


best of craigslist

Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
PILE OF FIREWOOD NEED TAKEN AWAY TODAY (PALM COAST)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-10-26, 8:51AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I have a small tree cut up that would be great for firewood. I have some logs and lots of kindling. come get it today. 4 crompton place, palm coast 32137. just take it ALL away 


•Location: PALM COAST 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## stihlaficionado

GeeVee said:


> PILE OF FIREWOOD NEED TAKEN AWAY TODAY
> 
> daytona beach craigslist > for sale / wanted > free stuff
> please flag with care: [?]
> 
> 
> miscategorized
> 
> 
> prohibited
> 
> 
> spam/overpost
> 
> 
> best of craigslist
> 
> Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
> PILE OF FIREWOOD NEED TAKEN AWAY TODAY (PALM COAST)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2011-10-26, 8:51AM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> I have a small tree cut up that would be great for firewood. I have some logs and lots of kindling. come get it today. 4 crompton place, palm coast 32137. just take it ALL away
> 
> 
> •Location: PALM COAST
> •it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


 
just the right amount for a bon fire...


----------



## upsnake

Free walnut tree for the taking

Free walnut tree for the taking (Lansing )

Date: 2011-10-08, 12:02PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

i am sorry to all the people who have called me recently on this walnut tree i had to have my number changed it was 1-517-444-0877 but like i said that one has been changed my new number is 1-517-455-1626 my name is Jody and the tree is still standing here we would like it gone a.s.a.p and you can have all the wood from it the only thing we want out of it is to have the stump ground down when it is cut out of here, no i do not own the house where it is sitting but i just talked to the home owner yesterday and she told me to get rid of it so if anyone out there is interested still please give me a call and come take this annoying thing down for me Jody @1-517-455-1626 this tree is about 3 feet wide at the base and taller than a 2 story house it sits on the other side of a single driveway so when it is taken down it will have to be done from the top down piece by piece most likely it is ready and waiting for the taking


----------



## upsnake

Free Apple Tree


Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
Free Apple Tree (Saginaw)

Date: 2011-10-27, 10:05AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I have an apple tree in my backyard I'd like removed. You cut down and the wood is yours, you are also respondible for clean-up and stump ground out. Please note picture below. You can contact the email above and I'll return a response asap. NO SPAM, serious inquires only. Thanks for checking my ad, have a good day. 

Location: Saginaw
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## D&B Mack

upsnake said:


> Free walnut tree for the taking
> 
> Free walnut tree for the taking (Lansing )
> 
> Date: 2011-10-08, 12:02PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> i am sorry to all the people who have called me recently on this walnut tree i *had to have my number changed it was 1-517-444-0877 *but like i said that one has been changed *my new number is 1-517-455-1626 *my name is Jody and the tree is still standing here we would like it gone a.s.a.p and you can have all the wood from it the only thing we want out of it is to have the stump ground down when it is cut out of here, no i do not own the house where it is sitting but i just talked to the home owner yesterday and she told me to get rid of it so if anyone out there is interested still please give me a call and come take this annoying thing down for me Jody @1-517-455-1626 this tree is about 3 feet wide at the base and taller than a 2 story house it sits on the other side of a single driveway so when it is taken down it will have to be done from the top down piece by piece most likely it is ready and waiting for the taking


 
Really? Couldn't figure out why the first number had to be changed?


----------



## kevin j

I don't own the house but it is ok with the owner......


got in that situation once in college. Lady paid me to remove marble slabs from a library being demolition. She was head librarian and said it was all ok'd and blessed. We show up, 'start over there because it is less noticeable'.. after a while 'what is going on, who are you....' sort of got worse from there.


----------



## upsnake

Just-N-Time Auto

You could even get the oil changed on your truck while you cut the tree down. hahah




Just-N-Time Auto (Lansing)

Date: 2011-10-18, 2:48AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

i am offering oil changes out of my own personal garage at my home for anyone interested in having a awesome and good oil change done and not feel as though they are paying way to much for one i will be glad to do your oil change for you my name is Jody and My number is 1-517-455-1626 please feel free to give me a call and get a time scheduled to do your oil change for you i am open from 8 am to 8 pm M-F and 10 am to 4pm on Saturdays and closed on Sundays unless prior arrangements have been cleared through me i can and am capable of doing many other things


----------



## Steve2910

upsnake said:


> Just-N-Time Auto
> 
> You could even get the oil changed on your truck while you cut the tree down. hahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just-N-Time Auto (Lansing)
> 
> Date: 2011-10-18, 2:48AM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> i am offering oil changes out of my own personal garage at my home for anyone interested in having a awesome and good oil change done and not feel as though they are paying way to much for one i will be glad to do your oil change for you my name is Jody and My number is 1-517-455-1626 please feel free to give me a call and get a time scheduled to do your oil change for you i am open from 8 am to 8 pm M-F and 10 am to 4pm on Saturdays and closed on Sundays unless prior arrangements have been cleared through me i can and am capable of doing many other things


 
That's AWESOME!!! Call for the oil change & wood before the # changes again!!


----------



## Steve2910

Small Wood said:


> Shouldn't have any trouble finding someone with a 100' bucket.:msp_confused:


 
Careful, You're going to get Guido all torqued up again... 100' bucket isn't a definitive measurement of volume because it doesn't specify all 3 dimensions. Let's call it a "100' FACE BUCKET"


----------



## Grace Tree

*If you want trees cut down in exchange for firewood email me*

If you want trees cut down in exchange for firewood email me
Date: 2011-10-29, 6:28AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
If you want your trees cut down in exchange for firewood please email me. I'd like to come and see you and knock on your head and see if it sounds hollow.

it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2674672585


----------



## Rearden

upsnake said:


> Just-N-Time Auto
> 
> You could even get the oil changed on your truck while you cut the tree down. hahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just-N-Time Auto (Lansing)
> 
> Date: 2011-10-18, 2:48AM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> i am offering oil changes out of my own personal garage at my home for anyone interested in having a awesome and good oil change done and not feel as though they are paying way to much for one i will be glad to do your oil change for you my name is Jody and My number is 1-517-455-1626 please feel free to give me a call and get a time scheduled to do your oil change for you i am open from 8 am to 8 pm M-F and 10 am to 4pm on Saturdays and closed on Sundays unless prior arrangements have been cleared through me i can and am capable of doing many other things



Dear Jody,

You can give me an awesome and good oil change, keep the empty oil bottles, detail my filthy truck and cut the tree down for me while I sit and drink your beer. If this offer doesn't excite you, consider how exciting it will be to try and explain to the IRS why your Just-In-Time Auto and insult company doesn't appear on your last tax return. And while you're loading the wood into the back of my truck, I want you to be thinking about how lucky you are that I don't rat your back side out to Zoning for running a service business in a residential area. After you've finished the last of it, I'll be expecting a cash stipend every week for the rest of your life, or I can call the EPA and let you explain which storm drain you've been dumping the used crankcase oil down.

Welcome to reality Mr. Awesome business man.
What a putz!


----------



## Rearden

Small Wood said:


> If you want trees cut down in exchange for firewood email me
> Date: 2011-10-29, 6:28AM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> If you want your trees cut down in exchange for firewood please email me. I'd like to come and see you and knock on your head and see if it sounds hollow.
> 
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 2674672585


Please tell me that's your ad. 

Mind if I plagerize?


----------



## Grace Tree

Rearden said:


> Please tell me that's your ad.
> 
> Mind if I plagerize?



Yep, it's mine. Help yourself. Last time it was posted it only lasted a couple of hours before someone flagged it. See how you do.
Phil


----------



## Rearden

*Done and done.*

Trees cut down in exchange for firewood (Maryland)
Date: 2011-10-29, 8:07AM EDT
Reply to: your anonymous craigslist address will appear here
If you would like to have trees cut down in exchange for firewood, please e-mail me. I'd like to come see you and knock on your head to see if it sounds hollow.

There's actually a very good reason that the government requires licenses and insurance for people that do this work.

Location: Maryland
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2674709622


----------



## upsnake

Rearden said:


> Trees cut down in exchange for firewood (Maryland)
> Date: 2011-10-29, 8:07AM EDT
> Reply to: your anonymous craigslist address will appear here
> If you would like to have trees cut down in exchange for firewood, please e-mail me. I'd like to come see you and knock on your head to see if it sounds hollow.
> 
> There's actually a very good reason that the government requires licenses and insurance for people that do this work.
> 
> Location: Maryland
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 2674709622




hahah nice,

While there are many places that would be perfectly fine to drop the tree in exchange for the wood, (woodlot, fields, really large yard etc. Cl does seem to bring out the crazies with the tree locations, and the demands for how it should be done / what all needs to be done.


----------



## Rearden

My favorite so far was the guy offering beer. He'd a had me if he was closer.

Had one after the 'cane where I was helping my BIL drop a pair of buggered up swamp maples. When the neighbors heard that I was loading up the logs for firewood they both "offered" me free wood. Of course it was still standing. One was a dead elm hanging over the edge of the river and his pier. The other was an old hollowed out locust that was leaning over the other neighbor's house and pool. I was told that if the pool was in my way (which of course it was since it filled the yard) I could take it down as long as I got rid of it for them. Oh yeah... and the deck around it would have to go too of course.

Best part was that the yards were only 50' wide and about 300' deep running down hill, so the only way to get the wood out would be to hand carry everything the length of a football field and around the houses back to the street. I politely declined and wished them luck when they insisted that there were plenty of people that would be happy to do it for the wood. I was by there last week end and surprisingly both jewels were still standing. I was shocked.


----------



## no tree to big

2 HUGE Black Walnut Trees For Sale - $500 (Prospect Heights, IL)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-10-28, 5:41AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


We have two huge Black Walnut Trees on out property and we would like to get rid of them. They are both over 150ft tall and have trunks wider than 16" (the one in the front has almost a 2 ft wide trunk). We would like to get rid of them ASAP and will entertain any and all offers. You take down the tree and you get the wood!! 



holy cow there both over 150' tall? but only 16-OMG almost 2 foot do black walnuts even grow to 150'? I think I'm going to offer them 5K for them right now and wait for the reply...


----------



## Rearden

*Did they mean to use "entertaining" as a verb or an adjective?*

I couldn't resist. I sent them both of the "highly valuable black walnut tree" youtube videos.
Am I bad...? 

A Highly Valuable Black Walnut Tree - YouTube

walnut log deal - YouTube


----------



## Davej_07

*Man, I hope I get there first.......*

Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
Free fire wood (Glendale)
Free fire wood


Date: 2011-10-30, 10:08AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Free fire wood. If interested, you can contact me and I will give you pick up info. 

Location: Glendale
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## thombat4

*This guy sounds just a bit irate...*

Free firewood (West of Cleveland)
Date: 2011-10-26, 3:35PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Free firewood; large trash bag of used wooden toothpicks and popsicle sticks!!!!!!

If you haven't figured out by now, I am being sarcastic. This is in response to the morons that post about free firewood but all you have to do is come cut down the tree, haul it off and oh by the way you can't drive on the lawn, or get anywhere near the tree with any tools because of the grass. Why don't you just chew through the trunk and after you are all done with the work I do require that you leave me some of the wood of my choosing of course and clean up all your mess after you haul the remaining scrap I left you 4 miles to yout truck/trailer or other means of hauling it off while I sit and watch you bust your butt and do nothing to help. I'd rather you assume all responsibility for cutting the tree down, if any damage is done to my house, property, vehicles, lawn or myself you are gonna pay as I am going to sue you for all you're worth and then some. Oh by the way if you get hurt it isn't my fault, you came on your own free will and play Paul Bunyan.

Seriously, open your wallet and pay some reputable tree service to remove your tree or at least cut it down!!!!!

Location: West of Cleveland
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2670318408


People are funny:msp_scared:


----------



## thombat4

*Wow here's another head scratcher...*

Firewood - $1 (Cleveland)
Date: 2011-10-25, 1:01PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Firewood for sale $1 per pound. or per Cord

440-458-5808



Location: Cleveland
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


$1 per pound...?:jester:


----------



## D&B Mack

thombat4 said:


> $1 per pound...?:jester:


 
Not sure, but I'll take the $1 per cord? But I am guessing he just meant purchase by the the cord...


----------



## Constrictor

Firewood-$55.00 delivered and stacked

Hurry, 'ol' man winter is just around the corner. Order your mixed hardwood (oak, hickory, walnut) firewood today.
$55.00 for .65 cubic feet of firewood. That's alot of firewood for $55.00.
That's my 3/4 ton truck bed that measures 7'L x 6'W x 2'H full of neatly stacked round logs.
Remember, round logs stack tighter so you get more wood for your money. That's your firewood delivered and stacked. 
Hey, just an 'ol Vietnam Marine (Semper Fi) working hard to make a little money while savings folks money.
Hurry! Order your firewood today. The wood won't last long at this price. 
Continue supporting our Military men and women. God bless.

According to my calculations this is over $10,000.00 a cord!


----------



## Rearden

thombat4 said:


> Free firewood (West of Cleveland)
> Date: 2011-10-26, 3:35PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> Free firewood; large trash bag of used wooden toothpicks and popsicle sticks!!!!!!
> 
> If you haven't figured out by now, I am being sarcastic. This is in response to the morons that post about free firewood but all you have to do is come cut down the tree, haul it off and oh by the way you can't drive on the lawn, or get anywhere near the tree with any tools because of the grass. Why don't you just chew through the trunk and after you are all done with the work I do require that you leave me some of the wood of my choosing of course and clean up all your mess after you haul the remaining scrap I left you 4 miles to yout truck/trailer or other means of hauling it off while I sit and watch you bust your butt and do nothing to help. I'd rather you assume all responsibility for cutting the tree down, if any damage is done to my house, property, vehicles, lawn or myself you are gonna pay as I am going to sue you for all you're worth and then some. Oh by the way if you get hurt it isn't my fault, you came on your own free will and play Paul Bunyan.
> 
> Seriously, open your wallet and pay some reputable tree service to remove your tree or at least cut it down!!!!!
> 
> Location: West of Cleveland
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 2670318408
> 
> 
> People are funny:msp_scared:



So seriously...if ya live in Cleveland or Akron I didn't think ya needed firewood. If ya wanted something to burn you used to be able to just head down and scoop up a bucket of Cuyahoga River water and light that ablaze. :rolleyes2:



thombat4 said:


> Firewood - $1 (Cleveland)
> Date: 2011-10-25, 1:01PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> Firewood for sale $1 per pound. or per Cord
> 
> 440-458-5808
> 
> 
> 
> Location: Cleveland
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> $1 per pound...?:jester:


 
So how many sticks do ya get in a dime bag? :confused2:


----------



## Rearden

Constrictor said:


> Firewood-$55.00 delivered and stacked
> 
> Hurry, 'ol' man winter is just around the corner. Order your mixed hardwood (oak, hickory, walnut) firewood today.
> $55.00 for .65 cubic feet of firewood. That's alot of firewood for $55.00.
> That's my 3/4 ton truck bed that measures 7'L x 6'W x 2'H full of neatly stacked round logs.
> Remember, round logs stack tighter so you get more wood for your money. That's your firewood delivered and stacked.
> Hey, just an 'ol Vietnam Marine (Semper Fi) working hard to make a little money while savings folks money.
> Hurry! Order your firewood today. The wood won't last long at this price.
> Continue supporting our Military men and women. God bless.
> 
> According to my calculations this is over $10,000.00 a cord!



I've been out'a school for quite a while now but... exactly when was it that they stopped teaching math?
How that guy ever managed sniper school ballistics computations is a mystery, when the basic volume of his truck bed has him baffled. 

7x6=42
42x2=84

Assuming he just fat fingered the decimal point/period in his original ad, and he meant to say 65 cubic feet, that would still mean that his wheel wells were ten cubic feet a piece.


----------



## doobie57z

dry oak firewood - $29 (nekoosa)
Date: 2011-10-31, 8:58AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Ready to burn 29.00 a cord split and stacked you haul

Location: nekoosa
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2677719101
dry oak firewood


----------



## gtsawyer

doobie57z said:


> dry oak firewood - $29 (nekoosa)
> Date: 2011-10-31, 8:58AM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> Ready to burn 29.00 a cord split and stacked you haul
> 
> Location: nekoosa
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 2677719101
> dry oak firewood



I'll order 10, please.


----------



## no tree to big

Wanted: Firewood.. Alot (barrington)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-10-31, 3:57PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Looking for ALOT of firewood to take or free, preferably split pieces but will take whatever. Looking for large amounts, enough to fill a 5x8 enclosed trailer and more if possible. Call or txt Mike via 3123160210 or email, please... looking for large amounts not small loads. Thanks for looking. 

Wanted: Firewood.. Alot

free split firewood hmm I think I'll give him a full load of my blood sweat and tears... to bad I dont have a pile of tree of heaven laying around. best part this add is from somebody that lives in a town full of money like if you make under 100k you cant afford the property taxes kinda money


----------



## D&B Mack

doobie57z said:


> dry oak firewood - $29 (nekoosa)
> Date: 2011-10-31, 8:58AM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> Ready to burn 29.00 a cord split and *stacked you haul*
> Location: nekoosa
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 2677719101
> dry oak firewood


 
So, does he ride along with you and stack at your place?


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

Rearden said:


> I've been out'a school for quite a while now but... exactly when was it that they stopped teaching math?
> How that guy ever managed sniper school ballistics computations is a mystery, when the basic volume of his truck bed has him baffled.
> 
> 7x6=42
> 42x2=84
> 
> Assuming he just fat fingered the decimal point/period in his original ad, and he meant to say 65 cubic feet, that would still mean that his wheel wells were ten cubic feet a piece.


 
I think he fat-fingered the .65 cubic feet... He meant .65 of a cord. 128 * 0.65 = 83.2 

Still, I can't figure out how much he's charging per cord. I keep coming up with ~$84.62/cord.... Jesus... that's a great price per cord delivered... am I doing something wrong?

$x/1.0 cord = $55/0.65cord

55/0.65 = 84.615384615384615384615384615385

Right?


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Free firewood/ You cut and haul (Beebe)
Date: 2011-11-01, 3:46PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I have about a dozen standing oak trees that are free for the taking. They are different sizes but most are big. Im looking for a responsible person who will clean up after each tree is cut, before moving to the next one.(I will burn the brush) I also need the stump cut close to the ground before moving on to the next tree. You are responsible for any damages to the property. I hate to sound hard to please, but I have been taken advantage of in the past.....Please call or text if interested....501-259-5968 Thanks, Dan

Location: Beebe
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2680192855


----------



## gtsawyer

Hank Chinaski said:


> ... I have been taken advantage of in the past...



...and now want to return the favor by trying to take advantage of others.


----------



## coog

Hank Chinaski said:


> Free firewood/ You cut and haul (Beebe)
> Date: 2011-11-01, 3:46PM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> I have about a dozen standing oak trees that are free for the taking. They are different sizes but most are big. Im looking for a responsible person who will clean up after each tree is cut, before moving to the next one.(I will burn the brush) I also need the stump cut close to the ground before moving on to the next tree. You are responsible for any damages to the property. I hate to sound hard to please, but I have been taken advantage of in the past.....Please call or text if interested....501-259-5968 Thanks, Dan
> 
> Location: Beebe
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 2680192855


 I'll bet this guy's phone melts. Since he doesn't mention any buildings, power lines, etc., I think he is being reasonable in his requests.


----------



## upsnake

With out seeing the property it is hard to say but it didn't sound too bad. (if the trees can be dropped safely). Cut the stump low and drag the brush in a pile. 

Compared to most that is pretty reasonable.


----------



## Iska3

Wish he lived by me. Worth checking it out. Lot of dead oaks in the area and he might want to get rid of them.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

I read it as there were potiential hazards or he wouldn't have put in the "you are responsible for damage to property" part... if they're out in the middle of a field sure, but if they're riding a fence row, outbuildings etc it's a different story.

Oak is plentiful around here as are places/people to cut for that will offer to help you instead of hold you "responsible"


----------



## coog

Location, location. I figured you must be in a place where oak is readily available. I've see fistfights in the woods over a dead Red Oak.


----------



## Trapper63

Is that like a dead deer? First knife (saw) is the owner? lol


----------



## RVALUE

Hank Chinaski said:


> Free firewood/ You cut and haul (Beebe)
> Date: 2011-11-01, 3:46PM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> I have about a dozen standing oak trees that are free for the taking. They are different sizes but most are big. Im looking for a responsible person who will clean up after each tree is cut, before moving to the next one.(I will burn the brush) I also need the stump cut close to the ground before moving on to the next tree. You are responsible for any damages to the property. I hate to sound hard to please, but I have been taken advantage of in the past.....Please call or text if interested....501-259-5968 Thanks, Dan
> 
> Location: Beebe
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 2680192855




That is Stihl Sawing's neighbor.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

RVALUE said:


> That is Stihl Sawing's neighbor.


 
aw man, I hope I didn't bust out SS... :msp_unsure:


----------



## Rearden

Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
Free giant tree for wood (belair rd.)
Date: 2011-11-01, 7:45PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Cut it down and keep enough wood for a year. Great tree but I have had it for fifty years and am tired of racking the leaves. This is a real
big tree. Someone said it was used for perfume. Maybe so. You cut and haul. If interested 2423 Chesterfield Ave. in rear off 3600 Harford Rd.
or 3500 I believe Belair Rd. In between the two. Please email me if you are coming. So I know.
Thanks

Location: belair rd.
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2680505641

Google is amazing and scary all at once. Use Google earth/maps to search this address, ten click on the little street view figure icon and you can almost walk up and touch this tree in the back yard. Looks like they caught the homeowner in the pic as well. 
Guess she just forgot to mention the "great" power lines running along side, or the "great" lawyer that she was married to.


----------



## coog

Wow! I think I can hear the theme for "The Twilight Zone" playing when I look at that.


----------



## doobie57z

This ad bugs the crap outta me. I get $100/ half cord delivered.
northern WI craigslist > for sale / wanted > materials
please flag with care: [?]

miscategorized
prohibited
spam/overpost
best of craigslist
Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
Firewood - $50 (Hurley area)
Date: 2011-11-02, 7:18PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
I have cut, split and dried hardwood firewood for sale. $50 per cord if you pick it up, and $60 per cord delivered 



FIREWOOD


----------



## Rearden

I think it's called "Trickle Up" economics. The majority of the populace becomes dependent upon the government (just the way they want it), between years of unemployment benefits, welfare, loan bail-out programs, Medical Care, Grants, education and home loan programs, WIC and food stamps. Eventually the subjects are confronted with the reality that confronted the Soviet people, that you can't redistribute wealth forever, eventually you just run out of wealth to redistribute (or your scrip is finally recognized as Wiemar Republic-like and valueless) The stench of the "redistribution network" system's cronyism and graft becomes like a rotting corpse in the room and people finally just refuse to participate. Many, particularly people such as those running scams like Solyndra, and folks already on the dole, will simply look for ways to grab all that they can before the teat runs dry.

Dollar to a donut, the guy sellin' $50 cords is an unemployed union carpenter - or some other scamming sot, collecting "benefits", with no intention of even beginning to look for work til the faucet gets turned off. In what's left of our free markets there aren't that many suppliers, and that few users, that $50 a cord would emerge as a fair value. This only happens when there's a government involved somewhere "stimulating" or "subsidizing" with other people's money - hence the presumption that it's someone collecting "benefits" and looking to supplement with unreported illicit cash. 

Better get used to it, especially with X-mas coming. More and more folks will be delving into the underground/cash economy. Ask a realtor about the upswing in homes being broken into and gutted of copper pipe and appliances or A/C units. Commodities are more rapidly becoming the only safe place to put your money as well as the basis of trade, so they also become very attractive to people trying to make a quick buck... or those who are just that desperate.

Sorry it's not a laugh. Just callin' 'em as I keep seein' more and more of 'em.


----------



## Philbert

doobie57z said:


> This ad bugs the crap outta me. I get $100/ half cord delivered. . . . .
> 
> "I have cut, split and dried hardwood firewood for sale. $50 per cord if you pick it up, and $60 per cord delivered"



Are we talking 'half-full-cords' and 'full-face-cords', or are you sure that we are comparing apples-to apples?

Philbert

P.S. - If it's legit, you can save yourself a lot of cutting and splitting, and just be in the pick-up and delivery business for $150 gross profit/delivered cord!


----------



## 1harlowr

Philbert said:


> Are we talking 'half-full-cords' and 'full-face-cords', or are you sure that we are comparing apples-to apples?
> 
> Philbert
> 
> P.S. - If it's legit, you can save yourself a lot of cutting and splitting, and just be in the pick-up and delivery business for $150 gross profit/delivered cord!




Looks like a great business deal to me. If it's full cords and you can pick up for $50 and sell for $200. I wouldn't run another saw or pick up a 75# round to split if I could make $150 per cord, heck cut your price by 25% and still make $100. Can't see the logic of getting upset if you really can get $100 per 1/2 cord.


----------



## doobie57z

I bet a dollar to a donut its not a full 4x4x8 foot "cord" he's selling.I'm tempted to order a few and have it delivered.


----------



## doobie57z

no phone. I emailed him before, asked if it was a full cord. He was elusive and I lost interest, ad disappeared for a while


----------



## chucker

*!! Better get this right away!!*

Free Fire Wood and Brush (Brainerd MN)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-11-03, 3:10PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Free Fire Wood and Brush

I have about 8 trees and at least 5 loads of brush I am looking to get rid of. Looking for someone to come take it ALL. First come first serve. Email me for quicker response. I am located in Baxter MN. Thanks! 


•Location: Brainerd MN 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## chucker

?? Jeezzzz what was i thinking... Theres probably enough brush there to keep me warm all winter!


----------



## MiracleRepair

WOLFFEN / CHAINSAW CARVED


----------



## SpiralAcacia

MiracleRepair said:


> WOLFFEN / CHAINSAW CARVED



Oh, that's a good one!
Actually made me feel guilty, it looking at me begging "Please buy me" .

SA


----------



## Joeypole

*Free Black Walnut!!!!*

I wonder why this has been up since September????




Black Walnut Wood




I have a 45' to 50' tall Black Walnut tree that has a circumference of 11', which means it will yield about a 41" wide plank at the center. The trunk is just over 20' tall and completely straight. The arms off the tree are about 12" in diameter and very straight. This tree is a cabinet makers dream. Black Walnut is extremely expensive and I am giving it to the person that is willing to remove it.


----------



## upsnake

Wait what? You want me to pay you to come clean up your fallen tree?

Timber or fire wood- downed oak tree for sale

Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
Timber or fire wood- downed oak tree for sale (williamston)

Date: 2011-11-04, 12:16PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Downed oak tree in back yard for sale, drive in access. It has been dying for several years and totally dead for about 2. Already seasoned. Fell last week at the base, at least 3 stories high and branched way out. nice fall, easy to cut and haul. Make me an offer as I dont need the extra firewood this year. 517-256-1305 No clean up needed take or leave the trunk. Trunk sits about chest high most branches are about 12+ inches across. Several loads, est. 7-10 face cord. Current bid at $225 want it cleared soon.


----------



## doobie57z

Firewood 1 Cord Hard wood
Must be highly seasoned, look how much it shrunk!
Firewood 1 Cord Hard wood - $75 (Bayside, Milw NE Side)
Date: 2011-11-07, 10:48AM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Firewood 1 Cord Hard wood for sale. You must pick this up. No Delivery.
See photo that is what you will be picking up. Photo what you see is what you'll pick-up.

Location: Bayside, Milw NE Side
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

image 0


----------



## Streblerm

Ash Firewood trees



> Selling 4 standing Ash trees for firewood
> You cut down., responsable for felling
> $450 OBO each or can discuss deal on all 4
> they are 80 plus tall and 3 ft at diameter 3 ft up
> Must remove all brush , we may have a place for you to burn the brush on the property , but stumps must either be stumped or cut at ground level



You'd probably only take a lossof about $150 per tree after it was all said and done and you sold all the firewood


----------



## Ash_403

This guy wants you to come take out his tree for free. But, you have to mill it for lumber?? 

Black Cherry tree U take down

Black Cherry tree U take down (Fishers)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-11-08, 12:16PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Full grown black cherry tree -- yours for removal. Trunk is a couple of feet in diameter, just guessing, and it's full grown (whatever their mature height is -- it's TALL)

It's on flat land -- there is easy access to it -- professional and INSURED ONLY and the work must be done in ONE day.

FREE for the lumber value -- NOT for firewood.

You can leave the stump also.


----------



## 3fordasho

Nice crooked leaner... would that even be any good for milling? Pretty close to structures too.

<a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&amp;current=cherry.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/cherry.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&amp;current=cherry.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/cherry.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>






Ash_403 said:


> This guy wants you to come take out his tree for free. But, you have to mill it for lumber??
> 
> Black Cherry tree U take down
> 
> Black Cherry tree U take down (Fishers)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2011-11-08, 12:16PM EST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Full grown black cherry tree -- yours for removal. Trunk is a couple of feet in diameter, just guessing, and it's full grown (whatever their mature height is -- it's TALL)
> 
> It's on flat land -- there is easy access to it -- professional and INSURED ONLY and the work must be done in ONE day.
> 
> FREE for the lumber value -- NOT for firewood.
> 
> You can leave the stump also.


----------



## thombat4

*Anybody need any SLAP wood...?*

akron-canton craigslist > for sale / wanted > materials
please flag with care: [?]

miscategorized
prohibited
spam/overpost
best of craigslist
Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
Firewood - $175 (Wooster)
Date: 2011-11-13, 11:28PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]




you get a full 1 ton dump-truck load of slap-wood ( check it out before I dump it you are not happy with the firewood, no questions ask I will bring it back home ) please call 330-466-524zero from 12 noon to 6 pm only thanks

delivering to Wooster , Orrville, Ashland, All of Wayne county and All of Medina County Call if you need delivery out of the area I will give you a price !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Location: Wooster
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

image 0 image 1


Slap me silly whenever I read this:msp_tongue:


----------



## Chris Francis

"FREE"(firewood)Live Oak-Tree! (mobile)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-11-15, 3:03AM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Large Live Oak-Tree "FREE" for the Cutting of Tree and Removal of Stump!..Tree Available "ONLY" To A Professional Tree Service Company!...Please Do Not Respond If You Intend On Charging A Fee Of Any Kind!...This Tree Will Generate Alot of Profit/Money from the Sale of Fire-Wood This Season And Will Easily Pay For The Involved Labor And Still Leave Plenty Of Profit/Money To Be Pocketed From The Removal Of This Tree And stump!... Professional Tree Companies Only Reply!....This Tree Is Available On A First Come-First Serve Basis's "Only" And Has To Be Done & Completed "ASAP"!!!

• Location: mobile
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests









PostingID: 2703194621


----------



## kevin j

Here you go boys, chance to make some $$ renting out that unused equipment for a couple weeks. 





CL minneapolis
Lookin to buy (or rent) a Stihl, Husquavarna, or other professional saw to cut some huge cottonwood trees. Would consider renting it for a about 2 weeks. It has to have at least a 24" bar and plenty of power. Email details........


----------



## Stew7

5 1/2 ' Dia Maple tree 100+' tall

I'm sure people are lining up to pay this guy to take down his tree.

This is an exceptionally large Maple tree it should yield some very wide boards.. It must be removed and all limbs and debris removed also. It is approx 5 1/2 ' Dia and almost 18' around.
$500 or highest quote.
Call John 978-846-1936


----------



## Iska3

kevin j said:


> Here you go boys, chance to make some $$ renting out that unused equipment for a couple weeks.
> 
> 
> CL minneapolis
> Lookin to buy (or rent) a Stihl, Husquavarna, or other professional saw to cut some huge cottonwood trees. Would consider renting it for a about 2 weeks. It has to have at least a 24" bar and plenty of power. Email details........



If it don't come back in a basket, you'll find it was sold on ebay.


----------



## upsnake

How are ppl this stupid. This doesn't give one a lot of confidence in our society.


----------



## Chris Francis

$50 per tree; now that is some serious dough [sarcasm]

ATTENTION NEED BUCKET TRUCKS - $50 (Creola)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-11-02, 10:37PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Have a leaner/hanger contract, removal of broken limbs, pay is $50.00 per tree, for the recent snow storm on the east coast, need all buckets truck that are wanting to go to work, tell anyone you know that has a bucket truck, if interested give me a call KEITH @251-455-6090 THANKS!


• Location: Creola
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests




PostingID: 2682605835


----------



## Chris Francis

This is just hilarious: Golden Shower Tree.
All the rappers will be lining up for this one.


Large golden shower tree - $25 (mobile)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-11-15, 10:18PM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Large golden shower tree in pot. Also called cassia fistula. 25.00

• Location: mobile
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


PostingID: 2671179937


----------



## D&B Mack

Chris Francis said:


> This is just hilarious: Golden Shower Tree.
> All the rappers will be lining up for this one.
> 
> 
> Large golden shower tree - $25 (mobile)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2011-11-15, 10:18PM CST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Large golden shower tree in pot. Also called cassia fistula. 25.00
> 
> • Location: mobile
> •it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> PostingID: 2671179937



So how does it actually work? Do you have to sit in the pot while he pees on you?


----------



## Chris Francis

D&B Mack said:


> So how does it actually work? Do you have to sit in the pot while he pees on you?



I think he meant Golden Rain Tree. Pretty funny!


----------



## zogger

*not a laugh but a nice rant*

Don't know if I would post an ad like this, but can understand the sentiment

LAWN CARE GUYS PLEASE READ!!!


----------



## Chris Francis

zogger said:


> Don't know if I would post an ad like this, but can understand the sentiment
> 
> LAWN CARE GUYS PLEASE READ!!!



Ad:
I am reaching out to my lawn maintenance friends. I had a few pieces of equipment
stolen on Monday Nov 14. It was a shindawa backpack blower with a btoken handle
shindawa weed eater 242 shindawa chainsaw 488 in pretty rough shape
Stihl edger and stihl hedge trimmer 18" hand held set. I have all the serial numbers
for these and will offer a good reward for the return of my hard earned equipment
and please do me a favor if someone approaches you with this assortment of equipment
Hold them down and call me 678-283-3983 and i will come and beat the living daylights
out of this individual and pay you for your time. It was stolen on hwy 78 in snellville
Near the stone mntn end. Thanks for reading my rave and thanks for your time. I would
do the same for you TRUST ME! I HATE THEIVES!



I like it. You know, that's the way it used to be... and prople didn't steal from you because they were afraid of getting their butts kicked; but now, they get a lawyer, go to court, and either beat it or get a slap on the wrist (not really; that would constitute abuse or something of the sort). Let's go back to the olden days.


----------



## no tree to big

Chris Francis said:


> $50 per tree; now that is some serious dough [sarcasm]
> 
> ATTENTION NEED BUCKET TRUCKS - $50 (Creola)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2011-11-02, 10:37PM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Have a leaner/hanger contract, removal of broken limbs, pay is $50.00 per tree, for the recent snow storm on the east coast, need all buckets truck that are wanting to go to work, tell anyone you know that has a bucket truck, if interested give me a call KEITH @251-455-6090 THANKS!
> 
> 
> • Location: Creola
> •it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 2682605835




thats probably actually close to what FEMA pays. back when katrina came through the co I work for sent 2 crews on a FEMA gig I forget what the exact number was but they were doing like 4500-5K a day per crew no chipping just get it safe and stack it on the curb so if you know how to run your bucket you can make some serious money


----------



## Ductape

*They Looking To Get Paid..... Or Pay ???*

Trees that have been cut down

email this posting to a friend new hampshire craigslist > for sale / wanted > general for sale 
please flag with care: [?] 


miscategorized


prohibited


spam/overpost


best of craigslist

Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
Trees that have been cut down - $350 (NH/ME/MA)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-11-16, 2:34PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


We have 2 large trees that was cut down by a tree service. Each tree is 20" diameter of solid hard wood excluding bark. Bring your own means of cutting. Want them gone asap. $350 for everything. Call Stephanie at 603-731-2496 for more information. 


•Location: NH/ME/MA
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2705802882


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Copyright © 2011 craigslist, inc.terms of useprivacy policyfeedback forum


----------



## Chris Francis

You know.... we get these kind of calls occasionally where someone wants us to pay them to cut down their tree, like we can trade the wood for gold or something. I know guys use to remove them for free, then sell the wood, but they left a big mess because all they were after was the meat. But, does anyone even do this sort of thing anymore? Just curious. People are crazy.


----------



## Ayatollah

I've seen several recurring ads from the same cheap bstrds wanting a redwood tree thats 40 feet tall removed for the wood only. And it's in between houses with no room to work. Yet another wants to give away the wood that's on the trunk only, meaning you cut the thing down, and they keep everything but the trunk, which is your reward. They even put up a picture with a circle around the parts you don't get.

I did get some free wood from one guy this year that was already cut up oak, but when I got there it was on a steep incline, and you also had to walk along the narrow edge of a pool that was dug into the hill. Then you had to go up some stone steps, once again very steep and alongside the house to the street. Very, very hard work, carrying only a few woods at a time. Couldn't help but spill bark and chunks into the pool as you went by. Don't think I'll do that again, and normally I would have walked from that one in the first place, but I had driven my truck and trailer some distance that I didn't want to waste. Wish I would have snapped a picture of that pool route too, as it was just a couple cobblestones wide and about 12' long. definately work only a sure-footed injun should have taken up.

But this weeks prize actually goes to the cheapo that posted free leaves, if you rake them. I thought the free dirt if you dig it one was self-gratuitous enough, but this little prize won't even give a neighbor kid a few bucks to rake their lawn. Sometimes you wonder if they're joking, but after the odds show you otherwise, you just assume the worst


----------



## treemandan

banjobart said:


> old underwear/clothes - $20 (Lansing)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2011-06-22, 11:06AM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> looking to buy womens panties. will pay reasonable prices.
> 
> 
> •Location: Lansing
> •it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 2455579655
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------



That's my ad and there is nothing wrong or illegal about it... least I am not asking people just to give them to me for free.:biggrin:


----------



## Ayatollah

treemandan said:


> That's my ad and there is nothing wrong or illegal about it... least I am not asking people just to give them to me for free.:biggrin:



Oh yes; it is wrong....very wrong, and you shall have punishment


----------



## treemandan

Ayatollah said:


> Oh yes; it is wrong....very wrong, and you shall have punishment



No, I'll have PANTIES! YAY!

Nah, I was just joking, its not my ad, I wear my wife's.


----------



## Pmoper

iowawoodcutter said:


> ouch, I would not even show up there or ever answer her calls. You go there and you might end up buried in a 55 gallon drum in her backyard...



Or worse that that........MARRIED...!!!!!:mad2:


----------



## no tree to big

not firewood related but none the less a c list laugh 


I am need of latina maid that can cook breakfast, lunch, and dinner. must know how to cook regular america foods. her age should be around 25 to 30 years .must not be married, or have kids, or be fat. the reason for these rules is if she is married her husband we be calling all the time checking on you also no kids because they will call her all day, also not be fat because I do not want this latina maid to be fat and becuase of her fat she suffers a heartattack. in my place. then I will have investgation going on. please call xxx-xxx-xxxx. 


Location: chicago 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests 
Compensation: 7.00hr 


it should read as hi I'm looking for a hot latina maid that I would eventually like to have an affair with because my wife isnt putting out anymore... and $7.00 an hour, isn't minimum wage over 8 bucks now???? wait I got it its a job where she will recieve tips hmmmmm something smells fishy here


----------



## Pmoper

no tree to big said:


> not firewood related but none the less a c list laugh
> 
> 
> I am need of latina maid that can cook breakfast, lunch, and dinner. must know how to cook regular america foods. her age should be around 25 to 30 years .must not be married, or have kids, or be fat. the reason for these rules is if she is married her husband we be calling all the time checking on you also no kids because they will call her all day, also not be fat because I do not want this latina maid to be fat and becuase of her fat she suffers a heartattack. in my place. then I will have investgation going on. please call xxx-xxx-xxxx.
> 
> 
> Location: chicago
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> Compensation: 7.00hr
> 
> 
> it should read as hi I'm looking for a hot latina maid that I would eventually like to have an affair with because my wife isnt putting out anymore... and $7.00 an hour, isn't minimum wage over 8 bucks now???? wait I got it its a job where she will recieve tips hmmmmm something smells fishy here


 Hmmmmm...aren't the Obama's from Chicago....? In November he will be looking for a new job....maybe you can get his wife to work for you....By her looks you won't need a guard dog.....LOL (I know....really bad..........LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Big L

*What's a "quard"?*

quards of firewood

quards of firewood (anywhere with in the state further from bristol area may hav)

Date: 2011-11-26, 8:40AM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

what I do is supply people with constant firewood I will deliver any time 120 for half quard n 220 for a whole quard there maybe a fuel charge do to the distance being over 15 miles from bristol and that diesel is $4.10 per gallon.

----
Posted from Craigslist Mobile for Android
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.duduapps.craigslistfree 

Location: anywhere with in the state further from bristol area may hav
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 2721023499


----------



## England14

*Free firewood*

Free firewood, already cut. Solar street, Bristol VA (Solar St., Bristol VA)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-11-27, 4:19PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


We cut down a tree and hauled it to the street. You may have to split some of it, but it has been cut into mostly manageable sections. You'll need a partner to load though.

Dig/muddle/haul at your own risk. Don't email, I won't answer. No one will be available to help you.

• Location: Solar St., Bristol VA
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 2723320277






Won't answer email, no phone number, no house number, I guess you just drive back and forth on Solar St. till you see some wood.


----------



## Philbert

England14 said:


> Won't answer email, no phone number, no house number, I guess you just drive back and forth on Solar St. till you see some wood.



(might not even be his - better knock on the door first!)


----------



## Steve NW WI

England14 said:


> Free firewood, already cut. Solar street, Bristol VA (Solar St., Bristol VA)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2011-11-27, 4:19PM EST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> We cut down a tree and hauled it to the street. You may have to split some of it, but it has been cut into mostly manageable sections. You'll need a partner to load though.
> 
> Dig/muddle/haul at your own risk. Don't email, I won't answer. No one will be available to help you.
> 
> • Location: Solar St., Bristol VA
> •it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> PostingID: 2723320277
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't answer email, no phone number, no house number, I guess you just drive back and forth on Solar St. till you see some wood.



Wouldn't be too hard, Solar St. ain't but two blocks long. Google maps tells me this from 1100 miles and two mouse clicks away.


----------



## woodbooga

Ductape said:


> Trees that have been cut down
> 
> email this posting to a friend new hampshire craigslist > for sale / wanted > general for sale
> please flag with care: [?]
> 
> 
> miscategorized
> 
> 
> prohibited
> 
> 
> spam/overpost
> 
> 
> best of craigslist
> 
> Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
> Trees that have been cut down - $350 (NH/ME/MA)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2011-11-16, 2:34PM EST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> We have 2 large trees that was cut down by a tree service. Each tree is 20" diameter of solid hard wood excluding bark. Bring your own means of cutting. Want them gone asap. $350 for everything. Call Stephanie at 603-731-2496 for more information.
> 
> 
> •Location: NH/ME/MA
> •it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 2705802882
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Copyright © 2011 craigslist, inc.terms of useprivacy policyfeedback forum




The 350 Stephanie paid me sure came in handee


----------



## Chris Francis

"FREE"(firewood)Live Oak-Tree! (mobile)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-11-16, 2:40AM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Large Live Oak-Tree "FREE" for the Cutting of Tree and Removal of Stump!..Tree Available "ONLY" To A Professional Tree Service Company!...Please Do Not Respond If You Intend On Charging A Fee Of Any Kind!...This Tree Will Generate Alot of Profit/Money from the Sale of Fire-Wood This Season And Will Easily Pay For The Involved Labor And Still Leave Plenty Of Profit/Money To Be Pocketed From The Removal Of This Tree And stump!... Professional Tree Companies Only Reply!....This Tree Is Available On A First Come-First Serve Basis's "Only" And Has To Be Done & Completed "ASAP"!!!


----------



## banshee67

*firewood fire wood ready to burn*

My name is ******* and I'm selling fire wood has been split three months ago and ready to be burned.
I have a 8ft. bed on my truck
half a pallet $50
half a cord $ 80
a full 8ft. bed cord $ 155
Will deliver for a small charge and will also stack for a small charge.
You can call are text me at *************
do not check email so no emails please




although i have to hand it to him
spelling it both firewood and fire wood in the title opens your ad up to those who cant spell firewood


----------



## gtsawyer

I also like his new unit of measurement: the "8ft. Bed Cord"


----------



## zogger

*another one*



gtsawyer said:


> I also like his new unit of measurement: the "8ft. Bed Cord"



I guess I could get a "compact cord" in my old datsun then...that'd be about..hmm..ten bucks worth of wood. Mebbe 20 if I called it a "logger's compact cord"


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

Chris Francis said:


> "FREE"(firewood)Live Oak-Tree! (mobile)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2011-11-16, 2:40AM CST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Large Live Oak-Tree "FREE" for the Cutting of Tree and Removal of Stump!..Tree Available "ONLY" To A Professional Tree Service Company!...Please Do Not Respond If You Intend On Charging A Fee Of Any Kind!...This Tree Will Generate Alot of Profit/Money from the Sale of Fire-Wood This Season And Will Easily Pay For The Involved Labor And Still Leave Plenty Of Profit/Money To Be Pocketed From The Removal Of This Tree And stump!... Professional Tree Companies Only Reply!....This Tree Is Available On A First Come-First Serve Basis's "Only" And Has To Be Done & Completed "ASAP"!!!



That's nothing to laugh at... it boggles my mind that someone would put this up... :msp_confused:

I'm no pro at all. Just a hobbyist who helps my father in law a lot & loves to run saws & split wood - people who think that their crap is worth this much simply make me mad. :angry2:

I used to think that if I won the lottery, I'd get ISA certified, get some climbing gear & sign on with a little tree service for cheap. I could never deal with a potential customer who DEMANDED this kind of attention. I would want to drop the eff-ing tree on their roof & leave.

Here's what I wrote to the person who posted the ad:

"Saw your ad for "free" firewood.

I must say, I was chagrined to read your list of demands.

Do you really think that a tree service is going to cut down your tree for free? Do you know the difference between wood and firewood?

It doesn't matter if your tree is 300 feet tall and 10 feet across at the base - it's not firewood until it is cut into wood stove-sized chunks and seasoned until it's dry enough to burn. That takes time - especially in AL where humidity isn't a friend of firewood. Burnable (read Marketable) firewood needs to be less than 18% moisture content. How long will it take to get live oak down to 18% moisture? In the north, where it gets DARN cold, it takes two years. 

Seasoned cords of oak (4'x4'x8') are selling for anywhere from $150-$250 per cord. Not seeing any pictures, I'm betting your tree doesn't have more than 5 cords in it - that's a VERY generous estimate. A person would be lucky to get $1250 for that amount of wood - and that's 2 years from now. 

How much do you think it costs to buy the equipment to cut down a tree? A decent bucket truck costs a minimum of $40,000. An arborist-quality chainsaw is $500-$700 - and it requires more than one saw to take down a 'highly valueable tree' such as yours. A wood splitter worthy of a tree service will cost upwards of $3000. That's $44,000 for the equipment alone. How much do you think it costs for the liability insurance for the (very risky!) job of cutting down a tree in Mobile where property damage, and risk to life and limb is a distinct possibility? Then there is the cost of paying a crew to do the work. Those costs need to be covered. Granted, those costs are (ideally) spread evenly over the course of the working life of the equipment but those costs are not zero & the workers have bills too. They don't work for free. 

Please realize that what you are asking for is a non-starter for any businessperson who wants to stay in business."


----------



## zogger

*Free..to a good home*

Free Crapper To Good Home


----------



## Trapper63

WetBehindtheEar said:


> That's nothing to laugh at... it boggles my mind that someone would put this up... :msp_confused:
> 
> I'm no pro at all. Just a hobbyist who helps my father in law a lot & loves to run saws & split wood - people who think that their crap is worth this much simply make me mad. :angry2:
> 
> I used to think that if I won the lottery, I'd get ISA certified, get some climbing gear & sign on with a little tree service for cheap. I could never deal with a potential customer who DEMANDED this kind of attention. I would want to drop the eff-ing tree on their roof & leave.
> 
> Here's what I wrote to the person who posted the ad:
> 
> "Saw your ad for "free" firewood.
> 
> I must say, I was chagrined to read your list of demands.
> 
> Do you really think that a tree service is going to cut down your tree for free? Do you know the difference between wood and firewood?
> 
> It doesn't matter if your tree is 300 feet tall and 10 feet across at the base - it's not firewood until it is cut into wood stove-sized chunks and seasoned until it's dry enough to burn. That takes time - especially in AL where humidity isn't a friend of firewood. Burnable (read Marketable) firewood needs to be less than 18% moisture content. How long will it take to get live oak down to 18% moisture? In the north, where it gets DARN cold, it takes two years.
> 
> Seasoned cords of oak (4'x4'x8') are selling for anywhere from $150-$250 per cord. Not seeing any pictures, I'm betting your tree doesn't have more than 5 cords in it - that's a VERY generous estimate. A person would be lucky to get $1250 for that amount of wood - and that's 2 years from now.
> 
> How much do you think it costs to buy the equipment to cut down a tree? A decent bucket truck costs a minimum of $40,000. An arborist-quality chainsaw is $500-$700 - and it requires more than one saw to take down a 'highly valueable tree' such as yours. A wood splitter worthy of a tree service will cost upwards of $3000. That's $44,000 for the equipment alone. How much do you think it costs for the liability insurance for the (very risky!) job of cutting down a tree in Mobile where property damage, and risk to life and limb is a distinct possibility? Then there is the cost of paying a crew to do the work. Those costs need to be covered. Granted, those costs are (ideally) spread evenly over the course of the working life of the equipment but those costs are not zero & the workers have bills too. They don't work for free.
> 
> Please realize that what you are asking for is a non-starter for any businessperson who wants to stay in business."



*You did good...I just want to tell him he's an #######...*


----------



## Chris Francis

WetBehindtheEar said:


> That's nothing to laugh at... it boggles my mind that someone would put this up... :msp_confused:
> 
> I'm no pro at all. Just a hobbyist who helps my father in law a lot & loves to run saws & split wood - people who think that their crap is worth this much simply make me mad. :angry2:
> 
> I used to think that if I won the lottery, I'd get ISA certified, get some climbing gear & sign on with a little tree service for cheap. I could never deal with a potential customer who DEMANDED this kind of attention. I would want to drop the eff-ing tree on their roof & leave.
> 
> Here's what I wrote to the person who posted the ad:
> 
> "Saw your ad for "free" firewood.
> 
> I must say, I was chagrined to read your list of demands.
> 
> Do you really think that a tree service is going to cut down your tree for free? Do you know the difference between wood and firewood?
> 
> It doesn't matter if your tree is 300 feet tall and 10 feet across at the base - it's not firewood until it is cut into wood stove-sized chunks and seasoned until it's dry enough to burn. That takes time - especially in AL where humidity isn't a friend of firewood. Burnable (read Marketable) firewood needs to be less than 18% moisture content. How long will it take to get live oak down to 18% moisture? In the north, where it gets DARN cold, it takes two years.
> 
> Seasoned cords of oak (4'x4'x8') are selling for anywhere from $150-$250 per cord. Not seeing any pictures, I'm betting your tree doesn't have more than 5 cords in it - that's a VERY generous estimate. A person would be lucky to get $1250 for that amount of wood - and that's 2 years from now.
> 
> How much do you think it costs to buy the equipment to cut down a tree? A decent bucket truck costs a minimum of $40,000. An arborist-quality chainsaw is $500-$700 - and it requires more than one saw to take down a 'highly valueable tree' such as yours. A wood splitter worthy of a tree service will cost upwards of $3000. That's $44,000 for the equipment alone. How much do you think it costs for the liability insurance for the (very risky!) job of cutting down a tree in Mobile where property damage, and risk to life and limb is a distinct possibility? Then there is the cost of paying a crew to do the work. Those costs need to be covered. Granted, those costs are (ideally) spread evenly over the course of the working life of the equipment but those costs are not zero & the workers have bills too. They don't work for free.
> 
> Please realize that what you are asking for is a non-starter for any businessperson who wants to stay in business."



Don't forget he wants you to grind the stump too. I bet guys are lining up for this.


----------



## kevin j

rats, the pic won't show. I am thinking his idea of 2/3 cords is quite a bit smaller than my idea.....



FREE FIREWOOD




I have part of a cut down tree that is available for free. You come and cut it up and it's all yours. I'm guessing there is at least about 2 fireplace cords of wood here. Call 651-472-3541 to arrange day/time. 


•Location: Maplewood
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## coog

Only if that trunk is 35' in diameter!


----------



## Chris Francis

*Fire wood firewood Alabama*



kevin j said:


> rats, the pic won't show. I am thinking his idea of 2/3 cords is quite a bit smaller than my idea.....
> 
> 
> 
> FREE FIREWOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have part of a cut down tree that is available for free. You come and cut it up and it's all yours. I'm guessing there is at least about 2 fireplace cords of wood here. Call 651-472-3541 to arrange day/time.
> 
> 
> •Location: Maplewood
> •it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests










Try that. Not a lot of wood there, bud!


----------



## Chris Francis

Chris Francis said:


> Try that. Not a lot of wood there, bud!



How do you even cut that wedge like that? And why? Looks like you need a stump grinder to get what's left.


----------



## banshee67

what is that?


----------



## England14

banshee67 said:


> what is that?



That is at least about 2 fireplace cords of wood there!


----------



## Dalmatian90

banshee67 said:


> what is that?



Dunno, but I'm betting it involved a Wild Thang. One that's now cooked, however.


----------



## gtsawyer

Classifieds for Utah, Idaho, and Wyoming | ksl.com

FREE FIREWOOD located in South Jordan Utah. You cut, you load, you haul, you save ! Old Cottonwood trees, dry & dead for 2 yrs. 1st come 1st severed call Blake @ ....."

Subtle, but caught my eye. "1st come 1st severed"

(For the "ain't from around here crowd", KSL is the local version of Craigslist. Craigslist isn't nearly as popular as KSL around here, which I think is one of the only exceptions to the Craigslist hegemony.)


----------



## etc

Saw an ad on CL for 1 cord of firewood for 80 tokens. Went and looked at it and it was all stacked and split but rotten. Had fungus on it, not covered with anything. Looked like it had been sitting there for 5 years under elements.


----------



## doobie57z

*rehoming S&W 19-5 (Minocqua)*

rehoming S&W 19-5
rehoming S&W 19-5 (Minocqua)
Date: 2011-12-04, 10:33AM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Looking for a reasonable rehoming fee. Blued,4". Email # I'll call ya TODAY!


----------



## haveawoody

LOL i always reply to those valuable black walnut wood or cut and a % of mill adds.

I send them a message and say I'm very interested in your tree.

If you could please cut it down, remove the limbs, cut it into 14" sections, then split each about 6 times, then stack into 4' high rows so i can see how much wood you have.
I'm willing to go as high as 75$ for each full cord less fuel to pick it up.
That is a good price for green very average firewood doubt you will get such a good offer again.

Please contact me when it's ready for pickup.


----------



## Bobby Lee Wayne

We had a add that had a guythathad a Pine tree that he would sell for a hundred bucks, you hae to cut it down, and haul away. It had a pic over a monster tree next to a row of solar panels


----------



## Ash_403

Bobby Lee Wayne said:


> We had a add that had a guythathad a Pine tree that he would sell for a hundred bucks, you hae to cut it down, and haul away. It had a pic over a monster tree next to a row of solar panels



So, it was in a location of enlightenment?

Maybe he'd get lucky and have somebody on a "power trip" show up and cut it down.


----------



## tomsteve

Black walnut trees for lumber

Hi, 

We are selling 3 black walnut trees. We are willing to take the tops off for you. We have scanned them with a metal detector. 

There are only 3 trees. 

86" diameter and the 1st limb is 14' up.
60" diameter and the 1st limb is 11' up.
70" diameter and the 1st limb is 16' up.

$3000... how much ya figger it would cost per bf after processing?


----------



## Steve NW WI

tomsteve said:


> Black walnut trees for lumber
> 
> Hi,
> 
> We are selling 3 black walnut trees. We are willing to take the tops off for you. We have scanned them with a metal detector.
> 
> There are only 3 trees.
> 
> 86" diameter and the 1st limb is 14' up.
> 60" diameter and the 1st limb is 11' up.
> 70" diameter and the 1st limb is 16' up.
> 
> $3000... how much ya figger it would cost per bf after processing?



Guess that they're giving circumference instead of diameter.

27"
19"
22" 
diameters. Nice sized lumber, but still, WTF... Now a 7' diameter walnut may well be worth that kinda money, especially with a 5' and 6' thrown in!


----------



## 1grnlwn

Wow, more highly valuable black walnut trees offered at a cut rate price. Some sawmill guy is really going to take advantage of that guy.LOL


----------



## treemandan

Firewood for large tree removal (19014)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-12-04, 12:44PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Tree removal in exchange for wood - (19014 

I need a very large tree to cut down and removed. This is a job for a tree removal professional., I have not decided at this point when to remove it. It can wait till spring, I would think early in the seaseon next spring before the leaves come out. It can go now if you are not busy.

If interested, in return you get the firewood. This is a big tree, but you get ALL the wood!

I think it is an oak tree.

Extra wood for you or you can sell.


----------



## Trapper63

" job for a professional " means up against mine and my neighbors house....PEOPLE R WACKED!


----------



## 1grnlwn

I have the perfect comeback for you prof tree guys. Sir I cannot possibly take advantage of you and take all this valuable fire wood with out paying. So I will drop this tree and section it for $_____ which is cost + a meager Profit. And you can clean-up all the way to the bank selling this valuable fire wood. This is a win-win situation. The funny thing is the "professional" tree guys I know don't even want to mess with fire wood. They just want to get rid of it fast.


----------



## blackdogon57

*Firewood for sale - time to be a lumberjack & cut your own wood!*

FIREWOOD FOR SALE - TIME TO BE A LUMBERJACK & CUT YOUR OWN WOOD!


We have a number of great dried trees that are read to come down and will make excellent firewood.. Come and spend the day in the country while the weather is still good cutting down your own tree and take it home.. We assume no liability.. The tree becomes yours! Must have your own supplies and cartage..We have several areas in Bowmanville, Ontario with prime trees.. Just 40 minutes east of Toronto.. This is a great way to rid all your frustrations.. Take them out on a dead tree! If interested call 647-273-4844.


----------



## Chris Francis

blackdogon57 said:


> FIREWOOD FOR SALE - TIME TO BE A LUMBERJACK & CUT YOUR OWN WOOD!
> 
> 
> We have a number of great dried trees that are read to come down and will make excellent firewood.. Come and spend the day in the country while the weather is still good cutting down your own tree and take it home.. We assume no liability.. The tree becomes yours! Must have your own supplies and cartage..We have several areas in Bowmanville, Ontario with prime trees.. Just 40 minutes east of Toronto.. This is a great way to rid all your frustrations.. Take them out on a dead tree! If interested call 647-273-4844.



That is just a bad idea all around:
- Invite inexperienced strangers to come onto your property
- And cut trees down
- That are already dead 
- With a chainsaw

And is firewood that scarce or expensive that it warrants going into the woods 40 minutes away, buying a saw, and stacking it up in your Lexus (or whatever ride you have), just to carry it back to the suburbs? You could just pick up a the phone and pay somebody $100 to bring it to you and stack it where you want it.


----------



## no tree to big

walnut tree for sale best offer

at least this one looks like it has a good trunk to it 



walnut tree for sale best offer

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-12-13, 5:17PM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Walnut tree for sale best offer must cut down approximately 24 inch in diameter


----------



## banshee67

someone send this guy a calculator for christmas:


*"Firewood for sale. 1/2 cord 90 full cord 190 2 cords 385 3 cords 575 call ************for more details."
*


----------



## Davej_07

banshee67 said:


> someone send this guy a calculator for christmas:
> 
> 
> *"Firewood for sale. 1/2 cord 90 full cord 190 2 cords 385 3 cords 575 call ************for more details."
> *



It costs him more to deliver a full cord, so you'd be better off ordering 2 1/2 cords! Lol

You can't fix stupid!!

Dave


----------



## DiscoInferno

SSDD:

Black Walnut Tree (College Park, MD)



> Black walnut tree. In the photo, it is the one on the left. Both trees are about 100' tall and live.
> 
> You take it down, you haul. It is OK to leave the stump.
> If you want the second tree (locust) for firewood, it is yours, too.
> 
> BEFORE you take it down, I need to make sure you are licensed and insured: the house is too close, and I am not taking any chances.
> Serous offers only, please.


----------



## darkbyrd

Homeowner, walnut tree, 88", insured persons only, valuable!

You slept naked in my bed. Unfortunately, you were in the wrong apt. - m4w
from Best of Craigslist by [email protected]
Hey there, Emily?

We met last Friday morning. Well, maybe "met" isn't the right word. I believe the first thing you said to me was, "Who the #### are you?" That's a funny thing to say to a guy after wandering into his apartment, passing out in his bed, and accosting him wearing nothing but a bed sheet (your own, might I add) the next morning.

Before I get too far, know that I'm not mad. Actually, I think you were pretty funny. And apparently, cute. I was, however, hungover as all hell, lying horizontally on the living room couch.

Why on the couch? Well, that's where I chose to sleep (I know, weird concept) after crawling into what I mistakenly thought was my empty bed at 4am. Laying down in my bed meant risking waking you up. Which would have ended in one of two ways, 1) the worst horror movie ever or 2) possibly the greatest ####o ever. I didn't like my odds. Couch it was.

Truth is, I already have a situation. A good situation, even though "my situation" lives in another state. It's so good, in fact, "my situation" laughed her ass off this morning when I told her that one story about a random naked girl waking up in my bed.

I believe you happened to mentioned your own situation, too. Only your situation, based solely on last night (and the tacky pattern on his [I assume] bed sheets)) doesn't sound like a great situation.

That said, it won't work with us. Sorry (it's not you, it's me and my over-use of parentheses). But I have a roommate, and I think he'd be a better "situation" for you. He has nice sheets and locks his door from the inside (looking out for your safety). He also had a better look at you this morning, and seemed to like what he saw despite you tip-toeing down the hall while simultaneously skyrocketing to the top of the walk of shame power rankings.

So, yeah. Let me know. I can arrange something, or you could just stop by.

I guess you already know where to find him. 

it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Farmertan

This thread reminds me of my neighbor who last winter called me in January and told me (not asked - told me) that they were going to have to take some of my wood because they ran out. ..... They made out just as poorly as when they came over to tell me that I had to clean out my barn so that they could use it for their horses ... or the time that they told me that I had to go and shoot a skunk that they had trapped under their trailer ... or the time they told me that I had to take the machines that I rented and do their driveway and dig them a ditch ... or ...  ... ok, now I'm just depressing myself. :dizzy


Wow! I guess I'm just lucky. My neighbor called me the other day to apologize because I wasn't home and he needed his trailer for a job so he dumped the full load of white ash (that his employee loaded for him) in a spot that seemed ok. He hoped that it wasn't an inconvenient spot. This is the same dude who helped me clear part of my back yard (including spending several hours pulling stumps with his Kubota) because he was hoping to get some of the melons I was planning to grow there. Good neighbors are priceless!


----------



## dts99

today i drove by a wheel barrow with some 2 to 6 inch diamater wood in it cut to about 10 inches long with a big sign that said for sale, not split fire wood just cut up branches


----------



## Farmertan

haveawoody said:


> LOL i always reply to those valuable black walnut wood or cut and a % of mill adds.
> 
> I send them a message and say I'm very interested in your tree.
> 
> If you could please cut it down, remove the limbs, cut it into 14" sections, then split each about 6 times, then stack into 4' high rows so i can see how much wood you have.
> I'm willing to go as high as 75$ for each full cord less fuel to pick it up.
> That is a good price for green very average firewood doubt you will get such a good offer again.
> 
> Please contact me when it's ready for pickup.



Hahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

I Clean Carbs

I Clean Carbs - $60 (stoughton)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-12-18, 11:03AM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I Clean Carbs

Carburetor Cleaning and Rebuilding

Motorcycle
Snow Blower
Snowmobile
Yard Equipment
Other Small Engines

**Fast turn around time** 

Snowblower Tune-Up Package: $80 (2 stroke)
$60 (1 stroke)

Carb clean & Air Filter Clean
Oil Change
New Spark Plugs


Call Tom (608) XXX-XXXX
15 years of experience with small engines

____________________________________________
For a guy with so much experience with small engines, maybe he's seen a one-stroke engine... I've never seen one before but I'm not a pro either.


----------



## KennyW in CT

*Carb Guy*

Also, I've never seen a 2 cylinder snow thrower (he said spark plug(s)) or one with an air filter. Does he reduce the price for just one plug and no air filter?


----------



## artbaldoni

This would be quite a score... Firewood :msp_razz:


----------



## 1grnlwn

artbaldoni said:


> This would be quite a score... Firewood :msp_razz:




It would almost be worth going there, piling all of it, dousing it with kerosene and lighting. Then get in your truck and leave. Said it was firewood Right?


----------



## Farmertan

Saw this one today. 


We sell firewood seasoned 180 a cord and green at 179 a cord. No order to small nor to large. just give us a ring at ###-###-####






Maybe if I buy the standing timber I can get him down to $150 a cord?


----------



## haveawoody

Farmertan,

LOL.

It does say no order to small.

I would have the worst urge to call and ask for 1 piece of wood and although you like green the wife likes orange so could he repaint it orange 

Sounds like the guy has a set price schedule, cured cord 180, green cord 179.
I bet standing is 178, bark 177 and sawdust 176


----------



## 1grnlwn

How much for a rick of sawdust?


----------



## bemis

*Don't let this slip away*

chop wood all


----------



## RAMROD48

this is the coolest log splitter EVER...

5hp 20ton log splitter, runs mint


----------



## aaronmach1

RAMROD48 said:


> this is the coolest log splitter EVER...
> 
> 5hp 20ton log splitter, runs mint


o ya those 4 seaters are hard to beat!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## artbaldoni

I heard of those electric splitters...


----------



## aleman

Wood Stove (Burn your used motor oil)

Just sit this beside your wood stove and drill and tap a hole in the top of your stove, connect the copper line and its ready to use. I have use it to just let a little bit of oil drip on my wood to get the fire started and then cut the valve off. No paper to bother with and spend 20 minutes trying to get the fire started. It has a stainless steel tank with a removable lid across the top so you can add more oil without making a mess. I dumped my oil in with a 5 gallon bucket. The copper line is a couple inches of the bottom of the tank so any junk in your oil won't get stuck in the copper line. $150.00 Firm


----------



## Somesawguy

aleman said:


> Wood Stove (Burn your used motor oil)
> 
> Just sit this beside your wood stove and drill and tap a hole in the top of your stove, connect the copper line and its ready to use. I have use it to just let a little bit of oil drip on my wood to get the fire started and then cut the valve off. No paper to bother with and spend 20 minutes trying to get the fire started. It has a stainless steel tank with a removable lid across the top so you can add more oil without making a mess. I dumped my oil in with a 5 gallon bucket. The copper line is a couple inches of the bottom of the tank so any junk in your oil won't get stuck in the copper line. $150.00 Firm



People used to do that back in the day. If I had a steady stream of waste oil, I might consider it, but it would be easier to use in a furnace.


----------



## 1grnlwn

Waste oil stinks, especially out of my diesel, I cant imagine bringing that into my house. It may be functional but not very fung sway.(decorative) My wife is not "that" fond of me.


----------



## Trapper63

That is nuts. What the hell is so hard about starting the wood stove? Newspaper, some kindling off the lawn and a match.
Like I'm gonna burn a known cancer causing agent in my wood stove? You still have to breath outside when the particles fall to earth...
Burn dry wood and you don't need motor oil, lol
It is great in a waste oil burner in a garage though, different situation.


----------



## 137buck

email this posting to a friend janesville craigslist > for sale / wanted > free stuff 


please flag with care: [?] 


miscategorized 
prohibited 
spam/overpost 
best of craigslist 


Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info

free brush (janesville)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-12-16, 12:40PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


i have a big pile of brush out back and im offering for you to come and get it. it will just fill the bed of a pick up. i would like it gone this weekend. if you would like to come and get it call or text me at 608-718-5502 and if you email put BRUSH in the subject line


• Location: janesville
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests









PostingID: 2756298568


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Copyright © 2011 craigslist, inc.
terms of use
privacy policy
feedback forum
Heres a good one for you guys!


----------



## stihlaficionado

137buck said:


> email this posting to a friend janesville craigslist > for sale / wanted > free stuff
> 
> 
> please flag with care: [?]
> 
> 
> miscategorized
> prohibited
> spam/overpost
> best of craigslist
> 
> 
> Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
> 
> free brush (janesville)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2011-12-16, 12:40PM EST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> i have a big pile of brush out back and im offering for you to come and get it. it will just fill the bed of a pick up. i would like it gone this weekend. if you would like to come and get it call or text me at 608-718-5502 and if you email put BRUSH in the subject line
> 
> 
> • Location: janesville
> •it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 2756298568
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Copyright © 2011 craigslist, inc.
> terms of use
> privacy policy
> feedback forum
> Heres a good one for you guys!



:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Chris Francis

I was actually looking for a pile of brush to put in my yard. Did he say it was free? What a deal! My wife will love that. She's already bitsing about the other "crap" in the yard. That's just what we need is a pile of brush.


----------



## no tree to big

FREE WOOD - WILL CUT YOUR TREES

FREE WOOD - WILL CUT YOUR TREES (VALPARAISO AREA)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-12-31, 1:09PM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I would like to cut your trees free for keeping the firewood. There are a few qualifications:

1. The trees location must be in or near valparaiso
2. I must be able to clear fall the tree without topping it (storm fallen trees are great also)
3. Trees should be oak, maple, hickory cherry etc; no willow, pine or box elder
4. I do not own a pickup so you must be able to take the wood to my house near Campbell and Northview in Valparaiso.

I have cut trees for people for over thirty years and have lots of experience. It's been a win/win situation: you win (save tremendous amount on tree removal fees), and I win (free firewood for my woodburner). Let's talk. You can reach me (Dave) at 219.242.8663. Thank you. 


Location: VALPARAISO AREA 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


when you start reading your like ok cool then you get to #4 and your like wait I have to deliver the wood to you for free? so why dont I just cut the damn tree down myself and use it as a nice fence when its all stacked up and let you drive by every day thinking wow what a waste thats just going to sit there and rot away


----------



## Philbert

no tree to big said:


> when you start reading your like ok cool then you get to #4 and your like wait I have to deliver the wood to you for free?



Why doesn't he rent a truck?

Philbert


----------



## doobie57z

Philbert said:


> Why doesn't he rent a truck?
> 
> Philbert



It has to be local. He could get a wagon. Or "borrow" a shopping cart...


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> Why doesn't he rent a truck?
> 
> Philbert



wild guess..DUI, no license, maybe truck impounded and lost. Could also be no credit card, hard to rent trucks today without one.


----------



## haveawoody

LOL free delivery sounds like a sweet deal.
Just cut and deliver and win win


----------



## Iska3

Hey Phil, Why shoud he rent a truck when someone might be willing to use theirs? The guy is trying to keep his cost down. He might even find someone with a chainsaw that's not being used who has a few kids to cut it up for him. 

I wonder if they would have to stack it for him also?


----------



## artbaldoni

Here's the perfect solution for the guy with wood but no truck. wood stove for road bike If he got rid of his wood stove he wouldn't need the wood and he could get some transportation in the bargain. :msp_confused:


----------



## Bushmans

I've been reading these threads and got curious so I jumped on CL for my area and found a person who needs a bunch of hard maples thinned out and there is also a lot of blow down. Most of the wood is along his 200 foot driveway and within easy reach. He/she will go halves on the wood and all he wants is his/her wood cut but not split just dumped in a pile by his owb.
It is also very close to me. I might have to take a look. Also stated that their was enough dry stuff to burn this winter for a couple homes. Sounds pretty good, what do you all think?
I'm sure there is a bunch of ash in there that has been killed by the bug I could casually point out to him/her.


----------



## haveawoody

Bushmans,

Sounds like free labor to me.

Tell the guy your willing to clean up the fallen wood for free, but a tree service needs to come for the rest.
Or you could offer him a rate for removing trees, cutting and stacking wood for him.
Bet the deal sounds a little different to him then.

Just think would you offer a plumber 1/2 the old copper pipes he removes as payment from a house plumbing job?

If you think of the true value of a cord of wood to you after time getting it, gas/oil to cut it, fuel to get it home and gas/time to split and stack it.
It amounts to verry little, and at 1/2 that wood you keep i bet you would be loosing money.

JMO


----------



## Bushmans

haveawoody said:


> Bushmans,
> 
> Sounds like free labor to me.
> 
> Tell the guy your willing to clean up the fallen wood for free, but a tree service needs to come for the rest.
> Or you could offer him a rate for removing trees, cutting and stacking wood for him.
> Bet the deal sounds a little different to him then.
> 
> Just think would you offer a plumber 1/2 the old copper pipes he removes as payment from a house plumbing job?
> 
> If you think of the true value of a cord of wood to you after time getting it, gas/oil to cut it, fuel to get it home and gas/time to split and stack it.
> It amounts to verry little, and at 1/2 that wood you keep i bet you would be loosing money.
> 
> JMO



My first thought was no way not half but then I started thinking about my 50 mile round trip to get green wood right now becasue I have no other place to cut right now and it didn't seem as bad then. I was hoping to meet them and see how much work it was going to be and then try to deal on the sharing thing. They stated it was mostly 8"-20" maples that needed cut. No clarification on clean up but that would all have to be ironed out at time of deal. They even said they would help as much as possible but were tied down with a disabled child.
I'm not a pro and I onlyhave a fireplace for now but I have already went through a cord this winter so far and it hasn't even got cold yet. 
I can always meet and then say no i guess.


----------



## haveawoody

Bushmans,

Meeting them is a good way to go and set the ground rules.

If you have no insurance i wouldn't cut any trees down.
1 accident dropping a tree can make for many years of legal trouble.

Sure take away the dead wood and point out to them your time and wood value, costs.
You can make them a pile but 50% is just a loosing value.
10% maybe, and they really need a insured tree service to drop trees, you can save them money cleaning them up for them afterwards.
And it wouldn't hurt for you to have personal accident insurance when not working at home.
Accients happen fast and when you least expect them, no point in a long drawn out legal battle you dont even want to be in because you were on someone elses property and the insurance company says no.


----------



## haveawoody

Bushmans,

A better way to get free wood is to have a look in your local area for orchards.
Any fruit orchard will do just fine, all the fruit wood is really nice firewood.

Give each of them a call and ask if they have any dead wood they would like removed free.

Bet a couple of them have piles of nicely cured pruned fruit wood and even entire dead trees.


----------



## CRThomas

*Shares*

When I split if I just splitting it's 50/50 if I have to saw in to 16 inch chunks it 2/3 for me and a third for them and they move there share there self. (Never) drop a tree or clean up the tops. I got into that they thought I drop the tree but it was another bunch of people. Later Always remember you doing them a favor. One tree drop by tree people can get in to the thousands plus. I am sure they have already checked around.


----------



## Iska3

Do a search on CL and see if they posted the same listing in the past. It's nice to get the wood but using your saw and your labor for half??? I think that might be asking a bit much. Thomas is right. Maybe 2/3 unless you have the free time and don't mind doing it. Remember one thing, If your saw goes out, those people are out nothing. Sit down and talk to them and try to come up with a better deal. I fall no trees for anyone unless they are out in the woods. I build no stairs and do no roofs. One thing goes wrong and they will be on you like flys on a manure pile.


----------



## Bushmans

I did forget to mention it is all in the woods. I haven't heard back yet from the guy so we'll see.
I think he normally does it himself but is really hard up for time this year. The fact that he has an OWB is somewhat reassuring. More than likley he won't even respond back. Wood is a high commodity around here. Everything is locked up in farm land and getting permission or even buying rights is tough. Just about every farm house on my road has an OWB now.


----------



## Chris Francis

Shoot for the stars, and maybe you will land on the moon. Maybe that is his bargaining chip. 
"Okay, I tell you whut... you aint even gonna have to deliver it. I will git it me self. Deal?"


----------



## Chris Francis

*Fireplace hotter colder*

BTW, wife and I saw something on mythbusters about how a fireplace actually makes the house colder. They proved it with temperature gauges. She has been using that excuse as to why I don't need a fire. But I lit a fire one day, and the wife said "It is really hot in here. Do we really need the fire?" I reminded her that the fire doesn't make it hotter.... but it should be making it colder. I guess my fireplace is different than the one they had on Mythbusters.


----------



## Bushmans

Chris Francis said:


> BTW, wife and I saw something on mythbusters about how a fireplace actually makes the house colder. They proved it with temperature gauges. She has been using that excuse as to why I don't need a fire. But I lit a fire one day, and the wife said "It is really hot in here. Do we really need the fire?" I reminded her that the fire doesn't make it hotter.... but it should be making it colder. I guess my fireplace is different than the one they had on Mythbusters.



I seen that one too. Didn't seem right. I mean really how did the Ingalls stay alive out there on the prarie with a fireplace that made their little house colder?

All I know is its 20 degrees outside right now and my downstairs den is a cozy 85 degrees and warming the rest of the house with it.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Trapper63

Chris Francis said:


> BTW, wife and I saw something on mythbusters about how a fireplace actually makes the house colder. They proved it with temperature gauges. She has been using that excuse as to why I don't need a fire. But I lit a fire one day, and the wife said "It is really hot in here. Do we really need the fire?" I reminded her that the fire doesn't make it hotter.... but it should be making it colder. I guess my fireplace is different than the one they had on Mythbusters.





To many variables. Once our field stone fireplace gets going, you cant stay in the room unless it is real cold out. No way I'm loosing heat. Besides, its ambiance too...


----------



## haveawoody

I bet it all comes down to how much you use a fireplace or woodstove.
If it's casual use i bet it does make the house cooler in total, moderate use and it has a warming factor and full time use is a no brainer.


----------



## aleman

free wood


----------



## doobie57z

Looking fer a Good Hearted Woman
Looking fer a Good Hearted Woman (up north)
Date: 2012-01-03, 3:01AM CST
Reply to:

lonly farmer neer wausau looking fer 20-30 sumtin any breed but smart to marrie-younins OK. im just don tired workin been rode hard n put away wet nigh on 60+ years so i be lookin much older. done got much cash money with them damn gubmint t bills down so low gittin not much mor'in 50 a year. did sow my oats like all the boys so much heck i got bord certifyd in female medcine buy the on the job traning. reckon i can tell most female problems by look smell n taste. not much fer book lernin but red the good book n got to say love is the bestest of all. got no kin folk to speak of to spend what litlel i got or leev anythin but 840 + acres of prime botom land. just letin it go falow now what with that damn gubmint help and rich bugs buyin up everythin round me. but i will be damnd to hell iffin that damn gubmint goin to git it all damn strate. soes if you ben walkin a crooked path but gots the guts to walk strate n uprite look me over. but don bother me wit a sob story or sum bs i done herd it all. doan reely spect much this bein craigs place but what the heck. happy new year.


----------



## Farmertan

*An entire wood lot for free!!!*

We have a lot that is approximately 3/4 acre that was planted as Christmas trees many years ago. Now the trees are about 20-30'. I would like to have the lot cleared for our horses. If you are interested in clearing the lot for the wood, give me a call at xxxxxxx.



• Location: North Stonington
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## coog

Seems a guy with a big spade might have some interest.


----------



## Steve NW WI

doobie57z said:


> Looking fer a Good Hearted Woman
> Looking fer a Good Hearted Woman (up north)
> Date: 2012-01-03, 3:01AM CST
> Reply to:
> 
> lonly farmer neer wausau looking fer 20-30 sumtin any breed but smart to marrie-younins OK. im just don tired workin been rode hard n put away wet nigh on 60+ years so i be lookin much older. done got much cash money with them damn gubmint t bills down so low gittin not much mor'in 50 a year. did sow my oats like all the boys so much heck i got bord certifyd in female medcine buy the on the job traning. reckon i can tell most female problems by look smell n taste. not much fer book lernin but red the good book n got to say love is the bestest of all. got no kin folk to speak of to spend what litlel i got or leev anythin but 840 + acres of prime botom land. just letin it go falow now what with that damn gubmint help and rich bugs buyin up everythin round me. but i will be damnd to hell iffin that damn gubmint goin to git it all damn strate. soes if you ben walkin a crooked path but gots the guts to walk strate n uprite look me over. but don bother me wit a sob story or sum bs i done herd it all. doan reely spect much this bein craigs place but what the heck. happy new year.



Marco's lookin for a womenz?


----------



## "Spoon"

*Free Mulch*

I have mulch that you can have free. All I want is for the mulch to be spread out in the area of the flower bed between the rocks and you can have the remainder of the mulch for free. If you are interested please email me back. I would guess there is a couple of pickup truck loads dumped in the yard


----------



## haveawoody

Spoon,

And no one has picked this up yet?
Gawsh what a deal, just a couple hours of back breaking work and you can have shredded leaves and twigs of your own. LOL


----------



## stihlaficionado

aleman said:


> free wood



If it wasn't so far away I'd be right over


----------



## no tree to big

Live Christmas Tree


email this posting to a friend chicago craigslist > city of chicago > for sale / wanted > free stuff 
please flag with care: [?] 


miscategorized


prohibited


spam/overpost


best of craigslist

Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
Live Christmas Tree (Logan Square)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-01-09, 11:30AM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


This local, organic Christmas tree could be YOURS! Hand cut from a farm in Michigan.

Makes a great addition to any home! Great source of oxygen!

Around 7ft tall, huge. So freaking huge we don't want it anymore.

(Sombrero not included) (you pick up) 


Location: Logan Square 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2791035042


----------



## haveawoody

no tree to big,

Lol i read that add a couple times to be sure i was reading it.
A live cut tree from Michigan.
Hmm does cut mean it's a living fossil? LOL
It's organic though so that means it's special, and free oxygen who doesn't want that 
To bad it didn't come with the Sombrero i bet 1/2 the people here would be fighting for it if it did.
I'm drooling over this baby, wonder if they will include what they had before the post (it's a done deal if they do)


----------



## Farmertan

Gives new meaning to the term "local." Michigan is at least an hour away from Chicago.


----------



## no tree to big

*another valuble tree*

Black Walnut Wood

Black Walnut Wood (Elgin )

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-01-08, 9:22PM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I am looking to sell some black walnut wood from a tree on my property. The trunk of the tree is 8 ft in circumference and 8 ft in height before it branches off. Also have some other large branches above. The wood will nee to be milled and dried before being planed and used for woodworking.
if you are interested in purchasing any please email me.
Josh


----------



## no tree to big

*god two in a day*

walnut tree

I think I'm going to offer atleast $1500 for it and see what he says


----------



## branchbuzzer

no tree to big said:


> walnut tree
> 
> I think I'm going to offer atleast $1500 for it and see what he says



Then there will be 50 ads a day once the word gets out...


----------



## zogger

*Found a new wood measurement!*

Another regional variation, and, depending on the stacking job, might be an appropriate description:

fire wood $45. a reck


----------



## WVwoodsman

I had a guy call me the other day and leave a messgae on my cell after seeing my ad for wood/logs in the free section of CL. He said that he had 3 downed trees on his property and wanted them removed and if I was interested, I could call and he would give me a price. Unless this guy was hard up for money, I would be doing him a favor by removing the trees, so I wasn't about to pay for doing something that somebody would have otherwise charge for.


----------



## Rearden

Just finished one a week or so back that I had been watchin' on CL for over a month. The OP kept updating every couple of days or so and dropping more and more of their demands. Wish I had kept it but it started out something like:

Valuable timber - poplar hardwood - very large logs, over 4' in diameter - great for furniture maker or woodworker - already cut to lengths and ready to P/U. Call w/ offer. Must be licensed and insured. Must have crane/hoist to properly move/handle, must have saw with bar bigger than 4', etc.

Within a few weeks, the "licensed and insured bit disappeared, along with the part about making an offer. When finally it started to look like they were pleading, and I was gettin' bored anyway, I figured I'd give a call (they were also just a couple of miles down the road).

Turns out the rather gruff older lesbian who had run the ad had already had a tree company limb and buck the tree, as well as move it all right to the curb. There was evidence on several of the logs of what appeared to be 14-16" Poulan/Homelite beavers whittling at the 40"+ dia. 4' long logs... to no avail. The homeowner then advised that her neighbor was going to take them if I didn't, so I thanked her and left. Before I got two blocks she called me back and asked was I still interested. I explained that I had no use for them other than as firewood, (gave her the "Highly Valuable Black Walnut Tree" story and explained that the poplar wasn't hardly worth the energy to haul and split. Ended up with her payin' me $200. I rolled 'em onto my trailer, slabbed some out and stickered for drying, and the rest I'll probably burn. 

People crack me up sometimes.


----------



## mesupra

Like new Husky Rancher! only $500, wow what a great deal, wtf.


like new 20" husqvarna rancher


----------



## darkbyrd

*leaves! come get your leaves!*

*2 dozen large trash bags (Hickory and surrounding)*

Date: 2012-01-15, 11:50AM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Bags are currently full of leaves - must take leaves and bags. Email if interested.


----------



## no tree to big

BIRCH TREE'S AND WOOD

BIRCH TREE'S AND WOOD (CEDAR LAKE,IND)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-01-13, 11:36PM CST
Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


WHAT I HAVE UP FOR SELL HERE IS SOME FRESH CUT BIRCH WOOD LOGS
ABOUT 3 FOOT LONG.
AND FULL SIZE LIVE BIRCH TREE'S FOR SELL.
YOU CAN DIG THEM OUT OR I CAN CUT THEM TO SIZE.
THIS TYPE OF BIRCH WOOD IS GREAT FOR MAKING GREAT LOG FURNITURE.
IF INTERESTED CALL
1-219-374-6236 


Location: CEDAR LAKE,IND 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests




if I'm looking at it right those are poplar trees not birch


----------



## darkbyrd

free vacuum bags (hickory)
Free vacuum cleaner bags, ideal for cleaning your house. All you have to do to get them is use my vacuum cleaner in my home, and once the bag is full, you can take the bag home. You're welcome to empty them out and reuse them, or get creative with recycling. Maybe you could spray them with epoxy and make bird houses out of them. 

Location: hickory
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## artbaldoni

chainsaw

Who needs decimal points anyway?


----------



## darkbyrd

hey look, a follow up

Two dozen trash bags (Hickory surrounding)
Bags are full of leaves. Must take bags and leaves. Don't worry, I'll keep posting as long as the douche that keeps flagging me can't find their sense of humor. 

Location: Hickory surrounding
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## branchbuzzer

darkbyrd said:


> hey look, a follow up
> 
> Two dozen trash bags (Hickory surrounding)
> Bags are full of leaves. Must take bags and leaves. Don't worry, I'll keep posting as long as the douche that keeps flagging me can't find their sense of humor.
> 
> Location: Hickory surrounding
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



Just FYI, occasionally people will use leaves as bedding for animals.


----------



## polkat

*this guy is missing the concept of a chainsaw*

running mcculloch chain saw cash trade for fire wood


----------



## doobie57z

I get $75 for 1/3 cord. This doesnt sound right at all...
Clean Kiln Dried FirewoodClean Kiln Dried Firewood


----------



## darkbyrd

Man, don't you know, a cord is whatever the seller wants to call a cord 

If it's a face cord (usually 1/3 of what we know here to be a cord) that's not a bad deal. Those look like 4'x4'x4' thrown pallets, probably about 1/3, maybe 1/4 if the pallets are smaller. Not a bad deal for someone with money and a neat-freak nagging wife


----------



## Uncle John

*Free Pine*

Jan 18 - free firewood - (Whitestown, IN) free stuff

50 foot pine downed in recent windstorm. Chop & haul your own firewood.


----------



## Grace Tree

*Wonder what the story is behind this one?*

NEED BIG TRUCK

Date: 2012-01-17, 5:16PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Need big truck to pull trees out of ditch...

it's ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
Compensation: will disscuss 



PostingID: 2804988101


----------



## cantoo

Picture shows 20" tall thick cedar hedge around back yard. Likely 50 pickup loads of brush to haul away, great for bonfires. 

Kijiji Ontario > London > buy and sell > home & garden > Ad ID 346397421 
FREE....CEDAR hedge.... 
Watch | Share | Print | Report Ad 


Date Listed 15-Jan-12 
Price Free  
Address Old South, London, ON, Canada 
VieI have a huge CEDAR hedge all the way around my yard....I've cut down 7 of them and they are in a pile in my backyard.. the rest are not cut down yet....

COME AND TAKE IT AWAY!!!

EITHER FOR WOOD STOVES, BON FIRES...ETC....

Visits: 519


----------



## stihl362

*thought this one was funny*

Split Firewood and whole wood (Roseland Essex County )
Split Firewood and whole wood 

Hello everyone i am taking down four trees tomarow in Roseland i am gonna have whole wood that you can split yourself, or I can split it for you on site $20 dollars for a half cord.
call me at 862-485-5532 wont last long
thank you Sean 


im not sure if this guy just wants to get rid of his wood or doesnt know how much a half cord is. its funny how many people have no idea about wood. I sell firewood at the bottom of my driveway. I sell my wood for $10 a stack roughly 20 pieces in each stack. I ran into a guy buying wood from me at my firewood stand. The guy says,"Yeah i bought 2 cords from you i put the 20 dollars in the box." After that I explained to the guy what a cord of wood actually was.


----------



## darkbyrd

stihl362 said:


> Split Firewood and whole wood (Roseland Essex County )
> Split Firewood and whole wood
> 
> Hello everyone i am taking down four trees tomarow in Roseland i am gonna have whole wood that you can split yourself, or I can split it for you on site $20 dollars for a half cord.
> call me at 862-485-5532 wont last long
> thank you Sean



Wonder if I could bring wood by his house to get split at that price!


----------



## Big L

stihl362 said:


> Split Firewood and whole wood (Roseland Essex County )
> Split Firewood and whole wood
> 
> Hello everyone i am taking down four trees tomarow in Roseland i am gonna have whole wood that you can split yourself, or I can split it for you on site $20 dollars for a half cord.
> call me at 862-485-5532 wont last long
> thank you Sean
> 
> 
> im not sure if this guy just wants to get rid of his wood or doesnt know how much a half cord is. its funny how many people have no idea about wood. I sell firewood at the bottom of my driveway. I sell my wood for $10 a stack roughly 20 pieces in each stack. I ran into a guy buying wood from me at my firewood stand. The guy says,"Yeah i bought 2 cords from you i put the 20 dollars in the box." After that I explained to the guy what a cord of wood actually was.



I suspect this guy has no idea what he has ... for amount, or species :bang: Next thing you know, he's whippin out his nice new shiny $49 electric chainsaw from harbor freight (to attack those 4 14" white oaks that drop way too many leaves). And away he goes ... off to the hospital otstir:


----------



## stihl362

dont forget the 10 ton manual log splitter hes going to split that wood with for $20 a half cord Manual Hydraulic Log Splitter - 10 Ton


----------



## stihl362

Big L said:


> I suspect this guy has no idea what he has ... for amount, or species :bang: Next thing you know, he's whippin out his nice new shiny $49 electric chainsaw from harbor freight (to attack those 4 14" white oaks that drop way too many leaves). And away he goes ... off to the hospital otstir:



dont forget the log splitter from harbor frieght 7 Ton Log Splitter


----------



## Jonesy11

Chopper 1 axe

CHOPPER 1 AXE. FIber-core handle. Discontinued. Log splitter!Near Mint

He claims they are discontinued in the ad but I found them to be readily availabe no sweat for about the same price he is asking


----------



## newmexico

Hmmm, quarts of wood?

!!!!!!! firewood!!!!! lots

And then the twenty gallon and wheelbarrow units of measure

Wheelbarrow Firewood Cheap


----------



## SS396driver

Well worded 

Free pallets WOW!!!! (Colonie)
Date: 2012-01-27, 9:20AM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Have you forever dreamed of pallet ownership? I can fulfill your wildest pallet fantasies with a simple phone-call and you don't even have to be 18. There is probably 100 or better available and they are stored inside a nice, dry warehouse, ready for you to have your way with them. Great for storage or firewood. You like that, don't you? Sure, you do. There is a forklift available. Call me. Ask for Rob @ 489-4027. No emails please. Have a wonderful day.

* Location: Colonie
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2820603840


----------



## darkbyrd

SS396driver said:


> Well worded
> 
> Free pallets WOW!!!! (Colonie)
> Date: 2012-01-27, 9:20AM EST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> Have you forever dreamed of pallet ownership? I can fulfill your wildest pallet fantasies with a simple phone-call and you don't even have to be 18. There is probably 100 or better available and they are stored inside a nice, dry warehouse, ready for you to have your way with them. Great for storage or firewood. You like that, don't you? Sure, you do. There is a forklift available. Call me. Ask for Rob @ 489-4027. No emails please. Have a wonderful day.



Dry pallets. Forklift. So hawt right now.


----------



## zogger

*A tree guy rants*

Fess up! Who posted this? HAHAHAHA

Free tree removal with stump included


----------



## Philbert

zogger said:


> Fess up! Who posted this? HAHAHAHA
> 
> Free tree removal with stump included



Flagged and removed - you guys gotta copy and past the good stuff - it does not last.

Philbert


----------



## Big L

Philbert said:


> Flagged and removed - you guys gotta copy and past the good stuff - it does not last.
> 
> Philbert



Here ya go Phil ...



> Free tree removal with stump included (Any where!!!)
> 
> Date: 2012-01-27, 9:51AM EST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> Hello, let me start by advising you that some tree removal is free. This happens when a tornado comes and picks your tree right out of the ground and places it elsewhere.
> If this is the type of tree removal you want then prey for a tornado to come take your trees away.
> If you think professional tree men come take away your trees for free, then your an idiot.
> Times are tough for everyone and tree removal is still going to be expensive. Money doesn't grow on trees and nothing in life is free. This didn't change and never will.
> When you want something for free then check the free section. All you will find is a smelly worn out couch that someone wants hauled away for free because they are too cheap.
> Work is work and we expect a honest days pay. Loggers are not tree experts, they are idiots with a chainsaw. Otherwise they would'nt have become a "logger" but rather a "tree expert",
> Hire an expert for your tree. If you want it cheap then hire a little guy and check the guys references. Most important though realize that free tree removal doesn't happen often and when it does it probably is not a good thing anyway.
> 
> Location: Any where!!!
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> PostingID: 2820645076


----------



## Philbert

Big L said:


> Here ya go Phil ...



Thanks! - Rep sent!

Philbert


----------



## Iska3

Big L said:


> Here ya go Phil ...



and another Rep sent from Minnesota...


----------



## banshee67

> "Loggers are not tree experts, they are idiots with a chainsaw. Otherwise they would'nt have become a "logger" but rather a "tree expert", "




wtf is this guy talking aboot ?


----------



## millbilly

darkbyrd said:


> Dry pallets. Forklift. So hawt right now.



Around my way they are payin $2.45 per #1 pallets. you can fit alot of pallets on a 6x12 trailer


----------



## RAMROD48

WTF is a loose cord???

2 1/2 cords of firewood


----------



## stihl362

*Firewood in barrels*

Couldnt resist posting this one for you guys. click the link for the pictures of this wood in barrels

FIREWOOD IN BARRELS 

FIREWOOD IN BARRELS - $15 (Bergen Co.) 


ATTENTION- No emails will be returned. Please call the phone number in the listing.
TJ 201-522-0043

This wood is perfect for filler wood between your bigger logs....
Ideal firewood for wood burning stoves...Gets those coals burning hot!

This is a service that can be offerd year round....
Pick up available
OR
Delivery available for $3 dollars per mile.


Hardwood mixture of cherry, walnut, oak, maple, and poplar.
Firewood is 1" to 4" round logs....
Cut to 8" to 16" lenghts.....

Stacked tightly in barrels....

Green cut firewood (Freshly Cut)... $15 a barrel.
Seasoned firewood........................... $20 a barrel.

TJ 201-522-0043


----------



## millbilly

stihl362 said:


> Couldnt resist posting this one for you guys. click the link for the pictures of this wood in barrels
> 
> FIREWOOD IN BARRELS
> 
> Believe it or not he will probablly sell them too. lmao


----------



## darkbyrd

millbilly said:


> stihl362 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldnt resist posting this one for you guys. click the link for the pictures of this wood in barrels
> 
> FIREWOOD IN BARRELS
> 
> Believe it or not he will probablly sell them too. lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad deal if they leave the "barrel"! Half-price trash can, and free kindling!
> 
> Shop Rubbermaid 32-Gallon Gray Outdoor Garbage Can at Lowes.com
Click to expand...


----------



## branchbuzzer

stihl362 said:


> Delivery available for $3 dollars per mile.



I liked that part the best....is that per barrel?

Those barrels look pretty cheap compared to six $5 bundles too.


----------



## Philbert

darkbyrd said:


> millbilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad deal if they leave the "barrel"! Half-price trash can, and free kindling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good ones get pulled - you gotta post them.
> 
> Philbert
> 
> 
> 
> ATTENTION- No emails will be returned. Please call the phone number in the listing.
> TJ xxx-xxx-xxxx
> 
> This wood is perfect for filler wood between your bigger logs....
> Ideal firewood for wood burning stoves...Gets those coals burning hot!
> 
> This is a service that can be offerd year round....
> Pick up available
> OR
> Delivery available for $3 dollars per mile.
> 
> 
> Hardwood mixture of cherry, walnut, oak, maple, and poplar.
> Firewood is 1" to 4" round logs....
> Cut to 8" to 16" lenghts.....
> 
> Stacked tightly in barrels....
> 
> Green cut firewood (Freshly Cut)... $15 a barrel.
> Seasoned firewood........................... $20 a barrel.
> 
> TJ xxx-xxx-xxxx
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Rearden

avalancher said:


> Here is an email from my last Craigslist person after I told him that I would be there tomorrow to take down a medium sized red oak in his backyard.
> 
> "yes, that's fine. while you're here, if u wouldn't mind cutting down some dogwoods & some off my magnolia & mulberry trees in the back that u can easily reach from the ground, i'd like u to do that, too. u can have any & all of the wood that u cut from those, too.
> i also have some limbs hanging over my house from some kinda tree,i need you to climb up there and trim them back.my neighbor wants her litle trees trimmed in her yard next door, i told her that u wood do it for me.or i'll borrow your utility chainsaw & cut it up myself if u can just get it on the ground for me. thanks!
> and my freind says that u can grind the stumps down to the ground with your chainsaw,just use a old chain and wash your saw with a garden hose real good to get the dirt out.is that okay?"
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking that maybe this job is going to be a hassle, full of "whileuratits"
> Wash my saw?I think not!Loan you my saw?I think not!



Ya see, this is exactly why I no longer carry a gun. There's just no way I could afford ALL of the ammunition required... even savin' my brass and reloadin'... 

Wash it with the garden hose??? I don't know if I could even form words to respond to him.


----------



## Rearden

*This has been around a while, but it's funny nonetheless if ya haven't seen it before*

Supposedly Snopes says this was a real C.L. ad that was pulled after about 4 hours, however the original is also several years old I believe.

Still...


PERSONALS AD

To the Guy Who Tried to Mug Me in Downtown Savannah night before last.

Date: 2011-11-27, 1:43 am. E.S.T.

I was the guy wearing the black Burberry jacket that you demanded that I hand over, shortly after you pulled the knife on me and my girlfriend, threatening our lives. You also asked for my girlfriend's purse and earrings. I can only hope that you somehow come across this rather important message.

First, I'd like to apologize for your embarrassment; I didn't expect you to actually crap in your pants when I drew my pistol after you took my jacket.. The evening was not that cold, and I was wearing the jacket for a reason.. my girlfriend was happy that I just returned safely from my 2nd tour as a Combat Marine in Afghanistan .. She had just bought me that Kimber Custom Model 1911 .45 ACP pistol for my birthday, and we had picked up a shoulder holster for it that very evening. Obviously you agree that it is a very intimidating weapon when pointed at your head ... isn't it?!

I know it probably wasn't fun walking back to wherever you'd come from with crap in your pants. I'm sure it was even worse walking bare-footed since I made you leave your shoes, cell phone, and wallet with me. [That prevented you from calling or running to your buddies to come help mug us again].

After I called your mother or "Momma" as you had her listed in your cell, I explained the entire episode of what you'd done. Then I went and filled up my gas tank as well as those of four other people in the gas station, -- on your credit card. The guy with the big motor home took 153 gallons and was extremely grateful!

I gave your shoes to a homeless guy outside Vinnie Van Go Go's, along with all the cash in your wallet. [That made his day!]

I then threw your wallet into the big pink "pimp mobile" that was parked at the curb ..... after I broke the windshield and side window and keyed the entire driver's side of the car.

Earlier, I managed to get in two threatening phone calls to the DA's office and one to the FBI, while mentioning President Obama as my possible target.

The FBI guy seemed really intense and we had a nice long chat (I guess while he traced your number etc.).

;In a way, perhaps I should apologize for not killing you ... but I feel this type of retribution is a far more appropriate punishment for your threatened crime. I wish you well as you try to sort through some of these rather immediate pressing issues, and can only hope that you have the opportunity to reflect upon, and perhaps reconsider, the career path you've chosen to pursue in life.. Remember, next time you might not be so lucky. Have a good day!

Thoughtfully yours, Semper Fi,

Alex


----------



## banshee67

^

gotta be fake

especially when he goes on about how he committed armed robbery, credit card fraud/theft , destruction of property, etc. 
sounds like he committed more crimes than the guy trying to rob him.

there are lots of people competing on craigslist to see who can write the most outlandish #### all the time, trying to get on 'best of craigslist'


----------



## Rearden

banshee67 said:


> ^
> 
> gotta be fake
> 
> especially when he goes on about how he committed credit card fraud/theft
> 
> there are lots of people competing on craigslist to see who can write the most outlandish #### all the time, trying to get on 'best of craigslist'




Yeaaah I'm sure it is... but it's still fun to think about.


----------



## millbilly

Rearden said:


> Yeaaah I'm sure it is... but it's still fun to think about.



how many muggers have a credit card let alone one with that had that much credit, to fill 4 cars and a mobil home


----------



## zogger

*A couple*



Rearden said:


> Yeaaah I'm sure it is... but it's still fun to think about.



--I've had some "save my bacon" episodes with my second amendment tools. Not anything as interesting as the CL post though, but...just as effective I guess, and never had to actually pop anyone yet. Here's two, I have had several actually....

Once, some doofus tried to carjack me. I had *just* got a new .44 at da store, and it was sitting next to me on the other seat. Stopped at a light, he comes running up, sticks his hands in, grabs the wheel, starts trying to do the door... I grabbed the 44, he saw me reaching for it to blast his azz, he took off running......

Another time, I am getting off early from work downtown, parked in a pay lot. Some street mugger guy, much bigger than me, comes up to me, regular "intimidating" type stance, barks at me "gimme $20"

I said "how about 45 instead"? Started stepping back, swept vest to the side, start pulling it out, he ran, fast.....


----------



## banshee67

zogger - its pretty disheartening to hear you wouldnt give the nice man $20 to feed his family he had waiting at home. 
what kind of human are you?


----------



## Rearden

Zogs, get yee to a range where you can work on un-holstering that weapon a little cleaner (strong and weak hand remember). The shot really needs to be in the front, not the azz - otherwise the cops and the D.A.... they start askin' all sorts of stupid questions.

Also grab some Mag Safe SWAT loads and get acquainted with how your weapon handles them. Not your every day target load at 2,260 fps & 771 ft. lbs. of energy in .45 ACP, and a little expensive at almost $3 a piece, but like I said - they aren't something to shoot all day - just enough to get comfortable at first and then... well I can't imagine a situation where ya might need more than one unless there are lots of bad buys. Generally whatever these things hit either dies or that part just isn't there anymore - enters like a roll of quarters and leaves about 12" later at about the size of a basketball. True one stop shot power all of the way down to about a .38. In the multiple bad guy scenario you'll probably have to shoot fast (and ya might have to un-learn that whole double tap thing), so you don't have all of the aforementioned uncomfortable "What happened to their spinal chords?" questions.

Mag Safe Ammo - Pre-Fragmented Saftey Ammunition Handcrafted In The USA

Of course I guess there may be times when you DO wish to merely wound - I just can't think of any right off the top of my head - I dunno, maybe your daughter's date brings her home a few minutes late... or calls ya "Dude". For those situations I suppose these might be a little cheaper. 

.45 ACP - Grizzly Xtreme - 175 Gr. +P JHP Ammo Test - YouTube

If you're able to recover the projectiles, the spent bullets also make a dandy Xmas tree ornament!


----------



## zogger

banshee67 said:


> zogger - its pretty disheartening to hear you wouldnt give the nice man $20 to feed his family he had waiting at home.
> what kind of human are you?



The kind of guy who tried to get that doofus busted and failed! Right across the street and down the block a little a cop was directing traffic in and out of the parking garage in a big building. I go over, keeping the potential mugger in view, he slowed down and was trying to blend into the crowd, get to the cop, told him what went down, tell him I can ID the guy down the block if he wants to go grab him..he shrugs, mumbles like "well, that's why ya got a carry permit, it works" and went about directing traffic.


----------



## Somesawguy

banshee67 said:


> zogger - its pretty disheartening to hear you wouldnt give the nice man $20 to feed his family he had waiting at home.
> what kind of human are you?



He did offer him more than he asked for. I'd say he went the extra mile.


----------



## upsnake

FREE FIRE WOOD

I pity the foo that doesn't go get this wood. Haha 

Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
FREE FIRE WOOD (toledo)

Date: 2012-01-07, 9:05AM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Have large pile of burnable wood. *YOU MUST COME PICK IT UP*. contact Matt 567-686-3202 can text a picture of wood pile size if need be, its about one pickup bed full. 

Location: toledo
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 2787654944


----------



## Rearden

I so much prefer that to being told that I MUST pick up the fire-proof firewood.

It's like ... sometimes you just look at this stuff and wonder - "do they not ever read what they type" or "does this actually sound this dumb in their head and they type it anyway"?


----------



## Philbert

Rearden said:


> I so much prefer that to being told that I MUST pick up the fire-proof firewood.



In fairness to the CL poster, there are also incredible CL shoppers, and I can imagine some of them contacting him to ask if he will deliver and stack the free wood, also for free. Hence, the "you must come pick it up" emphasis.

I sometimes post stuff on 'FreeCycle' - where you give away stuff that someone might be able to use, or is too good to throw away, but not worth selling. It is amazing what some people ask for or expect. Again, in fairness, they are in the minority, and most of the people offering are generous, and most receiving are grateful, but that small group makes you nuts . . . .

Philbert


----------



## branchbuzzer

Philbert said:


> In fairness to the CL poster, there are also incredible CL shoppers, and I can imagine some of them contacting him to ask if he will deliver and stack the free wood, also for free. Hence, the "you must come pick it up" emphasis.
> 
> but that small group makes you nuts . . . .
> 
> Philbert



Yep, and the biggest nuts are the ones checking the Free section.


----------



## upsnake

Hmmm yea now that you mention it, I can see how that may be what the poster meant. I just didn't read it like that. I read it as though, there is wood and I order you to come get it. Hahah


----------



## Philbert

upsnake said:


> Hmmm yea now that you mention it, I can see how that may be what the poster meant. I just didn't read it like that. I read it as though, there is wood and I order you to come get it. Hahah



Well, if it said "Free Chain Saw", that would be the same as saying 'you _MUST_ come and get it'! (with a CAD zombie look in your eyes . . . .)

Philbert


----------



## Jonesy11

*Big squirrel*

35 lb squirrel - $75 (mo)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-02-06, 2:14PM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


One of the largest squirrels in the US. won best squirrel in show at the missouri state fair, have the paper work to prove it. It is almost as big as a cat. He really likes nuts. I get the mixed bag from wal marts to feed him. You have to take the raisins out, they make him horny. Hate to see him go but he just got too big for the trailer and started eating the chickens. His name is Viraje and he tends to like women more than men! Will trade for a beaver. My wife's got old and died and I would like another one.


----------



## RedShift42

Sure the price may seem a little steep, but remember it _is_ a bad ass chain saw...



> chainsaw polan pro 42cc - $300 (nikiski)
> 
> Date: 2012-02-03, 10:04PM AKST
> Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> bad ass chain saw have 14 inch and 18 inch bars with chains.saw runs like a champ only ran for maby and hour total if interester call me day or night any time 907 740 1433 johns the name thanks
> - $300



chainsaw polan pro 42cc


----------



## upsnake

Wow, I plan on calling that guy for his saw, I mean i could go to HD and buy it for 160 dollars, but it clearly wouldn't be as good as his. Maybe he would take my stihl for a trade?


----------



## haveawoody

LOL i picked up a 20" bar same saw for 149$ at tsc early last year, on sale with a case.
Got tired of chain sharpening on my good saws and needed something cheap to play with near the dirt


----------



## RedShift42

haveawoody said:


> LOL i picked up a 20" bar same saw for 149$ at tsc early last year, on sale with a case.


Yeah, but you only got _one_ bar, this saw has _two_ bars.
Two is better than one. And certainly bad asser.


----------



## haveawoody

RedShift42,

LOL i bet i could throw twice as much dirt with 2 bars


----------



## Rearden

Don't forget - it washes off just fine with the garden hose. 

That one still makes my Tourrettes twitch.


----------



## upsnake

I like to use mine to grind the stumps down. :biggrin:


----------



## gtsawyer

Classifieds for Utah, Idaho, and Wyoming | ksl.com



Funny KSL ad said:


> $200.00
> STIHL STICK EDGER RUNS GREAT!! FC-55
> So Jordan, UT 84095 | Feb 6, 2012
> 
> we have a used stihl stick edger(model FC-55) that runs and sounds like it's pissed off!! the blade on it is gettin low, but we have new ones we can sell you if you would like... come check it out at the Lawnmower Hospital, and see our other adds too!! these all work and run like they are supposed to!
> we are located...



Me and the missus LOL'd at this one.


----------



## no tree to big

Free tree - you remove it ( must be licensed and insured )

Free tree - you remove it ( must be licensed and insured ) (60634)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-02-20, 9:29PM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Free tree. 
You must cut it, remove it. You must be licensed and insured (with current paperwork). 
Please e-mail me with details. 

If you are interested, please e-mail me. 

Tree is located in 60634 zip code. 

Thanks! 


Location: 60634 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

View attachment 225329



I emailed asking why there tree was so special...hehe


----------



## Jonesy11

*Do people really pay for this crap*

Backyard Fire Pit Dug for You


Let us dig you the most AWESOME fire pit for your backyard, barn or property. YOU WILL LOVE THIS!! Dug right into the earth with our Bobcat. Naturally beautiful. Imagine sitting around your own bonfire on your own property anytime you wish. 6 foot round pit starts at $200.00. But we go bigger if you wish . We will rim with limestone rocks that we will provide. Or you can rim with your own materials.


----------



## millbilly

Jonesy11 said:


> Backyard Fire Pit Dug for You
> 
> 
> Let us dig you the most AWESOME fire pit for your backyard, barn or property. YOU WILL LOVE THIS!! Dug right into the earth with our Bobcat. Naturally beautiful. Imagine sitting around your own bonfire on your own property anytime you wish. 6 foot round pit starts at $200.00. But we go bigger if you wish . We will rim with limestone rocks that we will provide. Or you can rim with your own materials.



I liked my first one so much I bought 3 more!


----------



## haveawoody

$200 to have your pit rimmed sounds like a pretty good deal.
In Vegas that would cost you $1000 LOL
I might be confused on the service they are offering, and still unsure where the bobcat gets involved in it 


Going to be laughing all day now.


----------



## sbowman871

Jonesy11 said:


> Backyard Fire Pit Dug for You
> 
> 
> Let us dig you the most AWESOME fire pit for your backyard, barn or property. YOU WILL LOVE THIS!! Dug right into the earth with our Bobcat. Naturally beautiful. Imagine sitting around your own bonfire on your own property anytime you wish. 6 foot round pit starts at $200.00. But we go bigger if you wish . We will rim with limestone rocks that we will provide. Or you can rim with your own materials.



And sit back and watch it smolder like crazy due to lack of O2


----------



## upsnake

Adds a new twist to jumping over your fire "pit".


----------



## avalancher

James8686 said:


> I hope you are on your way home Avalancher. That sounds like a nightmare. If you do the job, keep one eye on your saw everytime you set it down. Otherwise it sounds like it might be off doing some other cutting.




???????


----------



## Steve NW WI

avalancher said:


> ???????



Spammer. They're getting smarter. They make a few posts that look kinda like they belong here before they start pushing their wares. If you click on his profile and "find posts", you'll see some of em have links in em, that I'll bet lead to spamville.


----------



## Philbert

*Why People Ask*

This was posted in the local CL:



> I am looking for trees to cut down or already downed trees for firewood near white bear lake or surrounding cities. I can bring my chainsaw. If you have any unwanted trees that you want removed from your property, let me know and I can come out to safetly remove the tree for free. I will take all the wood as payment for letting me ahve the wood. If you are interested, let me know what kind of tree you want removed and approximate size of the tree. I am only intersted in trees under 30 inches in diameter. Thanks.
> I will remove all pieces.
> 
> Winter is a great time to have your trees trimmed/removed.


----------



## computeruser

haveawoody said:


> $200 to have your pit rimmed sounds like a pretty good deal.
> In Vegas that would cost you $1000 LOL
> I might be confused on the service they are offering, and still unsure where the bobcat gets involved in it
> 
> 
> Going to be laughing all day now.



And for only $20 more, they'll help you apply some of this to ensure a satisfactory ending:


----------



## England14

*2 walnut logs on ground - $139 (tri-cities,tn.)*

2 walnut logs on ground - $139 (tri-cities,tn.)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-03-01, 10:34PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


logs have been on ground about 2 yrs./ all I can say is come and see /might take 410 trade 423-753-4877 


Location: tri-cities,tn. 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2860910737


----------



## Uncle John

Free Firewood (Indy Northside)
Date: 2012-03-03, 9:08AM EST
Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?]

Mostly cut up logs and stumps from honeysuckle bushes and redwood trees approx. 4"-7" diameter. Looks like about half pick-up truck load. Carry from back yard to driveway approx. 200'. Call Joe at (317) 289-3519.


----------



## Uncle John

Kingfisher said:


> Free Firewood (Indy Northside)
> Date: 2012-03-03, 9:08AM EST
> Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> Mostly cut up logs and stumps from honeysuckle bushes and redwood trees approx. 4"-7" diameter. Looks like about half pick-up truck load. Carry from back yard to driveway approx. 200'. Call Joe at (317) 289-3519.




Honeysuckle logs and stumps?


----------



## darkbyrd

Kingfisher said:


> Honeysuckle logs and stumps?



Those honeysuckle logs burn hotter than locust! 

"Come clean up my mess for free! Great firewood!"


----------



## Straick

Happy I read this one before I went out on a Free firewood CL find.
Printed it out, and took the posting with me. When I got there, it was as stated, cut to 18" lengths and stacked next to the drive, all pine, but it was right down the street from where I was already going to be working.
Got it all loaded, and the HO decided to tell me to "Since I have a truck and he doesn't" to haul off his old fridge. Told him that wasn't part of the deal, and his immediate reaction was to try to make me prove it. He wasn't too happy when I pulled out the CL printout. He let the fridge stay(which had I hauled, I would have had to pay for disposal, freon), and the wood go. Guess he going to try to sucker someone else into it now.


----------



## gtsawyer

Straick said:


> Happy I read this one before I went out on a Free firewood CL find.
> Printed it out, and took the posting with me. When I got there, it was as stated, cut to 18" lengths and stacked next to the drive, all pine, but it was right down the street from where I was already going to be working.
> Got it all loaded, and the HO decided to tell me to "Since I have a truck and he doesn't" to haul off his old fridge. Told him that wasn't part of the deal, and his immediate reaction was to try to make me prove it. He wasn't too happy when I pulled out the CL printout. He let the fridge stay(which had I hauled, I would have had to pay for disposal, freon), and the wood go. Guess he going to try to sucker someone else into it now.



I'm continually amazed at the behavior of some people. Geeze.

Whatever happened to good old-fashioned honesty? Apparently a thing of the past.


----------



## tomsteve

Nice Mature Black Walnut Tree for lumber


a steal at $8000!!! i dont know how to figger out b.f, but i'm guessin the price at market would be right up there with kauri.


----------



## upsnake

I like how he blanked out the area around the tree. Hahah

Don't want anybody to see that it is 5 feet from his house.


----------



## D&B Mack

Jonesy11 said:


> Backyard Fire Pit Dug for You
> 
> 
> Let us dig you the most AWESOME fire pit for your backyard, barn or property. YOU WILL LOVE THIS!! Dug right into the earth with our Bobcat. Naturally beautiful. Imagine sitting around your own bonfire on your own property anytime you wish. 6 foot round pit starts at $200.00. But we go bigger if you wish . We will rim with limestone rocks that we will provide. Or you can rim with your own materials.



Since it is a free add-on, I would go for the rim job.:eek2:


----------



## avalancher

Philbert said:


> In fairness to the CL poster, there are also incredible CL shoppers, and I can imagine some of them contacting him to ask if he will deliver and stack the free wood, also for free. Hence, the "you must come pick it up" emphasis.
> 
> I sometimes post stuff on 'FreeCycle' - where you give away stuff that someone might be able to use, or is too good to throw away, but not worth selling. It is amazing what some people ask for or expect. Again, in fairness, they are in the minority, and most of the people offering are generous, and most receiving are grateful, but that small group makes you nuts . . . .
> 
> Philbert




I gave a dog away on Craigslist just once, and never again will I do such a thing. My wife had a miniature schnauzer who was as worthless as the day is long. It was a registered purebred, but instead of digging up the paper work and selling her, I just gave it away.Big mistake.

The gal that came to look at her seemed nice, mom in a mini van full of kids and seemed reasonable. But became visibly upset when she found out that the dog came minus the papers but agreed to take the dog while I said I would look for the papers when I felt like it.

then started the phone calls, the constant emails, all the while saying she just preferred her dogs to be "registered". Then she dropped the ball on me by saying she had to take the dog to the vet where it was discovered that the dog had hook worms and was missing several teeth. She proposed that I pay all the vet bills or she would turn me into the authorities for animal abuse. But, if I wanted, I could make it all go away by handing over the papers to the dog.

Kinda weird. After copying and pasting the definition of "extortion" from Wikipedia into my email reply, along with what the sheriff's department wanted as far as contact info about her, I never heard from her again.

Never worked so hard in my life to give away something.


----------



## gtsawyer

avalancher said:


> I gave a dog away on Craigslist just once, and never again will I do such a thing. My wife had a miniature schnauzer who was as worthless as the day is long. It was a registered purebred, but instead of digging up the paper work and selling her, I just gave it away.Big mistake.
> 
> The gal that came to look at her seemed nice, mom in a mini van full of kids and seemed reasonable. But became visibly upset when she found out that the dog came minus the papers but agreed to take the dog while I said I would look for the papers when I felt like it.
> 
> then started the phone calls, the constant emails, all the while saying she just preferred her dogs to be "registered". Then she dropped the ball on me by saying she had to take the dog to the vet where it was discovered that the dog had hook worms and was missing several teeth. She proposed that I pay all the vet bills or she would turn me into the authorities for animal abuse. But, if I wanted, I could make it all go away by handing over the papers to the dog.
> 
> Kinda weird. After copying and pasting the definition of "extortion" from Wikipedia into my email reply, along with what the sheriff's department wanted as far as contact info about her, I never heard from her again.
> 
> Never worked so hard in my life to give away something.



Holy crap. I'd lay good odds that she was trying to resell the dog for a good profit - hence the pressure. I know there are those that prowl the shelters doing the same thing. (Not that I'm against shelter prowling necessarily).

The standard Schnauzer we currently have is a great family guard dog, that the rescue person insisted was a mini. I would have hated to see what her definition of a giant Schnauzer was.


----------



## roostersgt

Laughed myself to tears on this !! Nearly pissed myself was laughing so hard.








haveawoody said:


> $200 to have your pit rimmed sounds like a pretty good deal.
> In Vegas that would cost you $1000 LOL
> I might be confused on the service they are offering, and still unsure where the bobcat gets involved in it
> 
> 
> Going to be laughing all day now.


----------



## Uncle John

Kingfisher said:


> Free Firewood (Indy Northside)
> Date: 2012-03-03, 9:08AM EST
> Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> Mostly cut up logs and stumps from honeysuckle bushes and redwood trees approx. 4"-7" diameter. Looks like about half pick-up truck load. Carry from back yard to driveway approx. 200'. Call Joe at (317) 289-3519.





Redwoods in Indiana?

And you get to carry it 200 feet...Good exercise! What more could you ask?


----------



## Philbert

> chain saw used once - $50 (shoreview)
> 
> nice chainsaw used once (ELECTRIC) WAS $400 NEW. FIRST $50 TAKES IT XXX-XXX-XXX



Could be a good deal - only $400 electric chainsaw I know of is STIHL. Call him up.

"_Can you tell me anything about the brand or model?_"

<'Well, it's out in the garage. I'll have to go look at it'>

Gives me this nice story while he's walking how his son had to buy it for a job where they would not allow gasoline chain saws, but he lives out in the country and can't use one, etc., etc. Sounds promising.

< 'It's hard to read. R - Y - O - B - I . . . '>

"_I don't think that Ryobi ever made a $400 electric chainsaw. Maybe $100?_"

< 'Well, my son told me it was $400 . . . ' >

Sure glad that I did not drive out there.

Philbert


----------



## Uncle John

FREE FIREWOOD YOU CUT & HAUL (YORKTOWN)
Date: 2012-03-13, 9:14PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
I have a CHINESE ELM you can have for FIREWOOD. You cut it down, you haul all wood and debris away, and it is yours. You must haul the debris and limbs away BEFORE hauling the firewood. Phone THREE SEVEN EIGHT - FIVE SEVEN SEVEN THREE. Tree would need to be topped BEFORE the LARGE portion of the tree can com down. Someone promised me a month ago they wanted it. but haven't showed up. First COME .. it's theirs !!
Not near a house, but it isn't too far from telephone power lines. It is about 10' taller than the telephone pole.

Location: YORKTOWN
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2852063518


----------



## ridecaptain

I'm always looking to do a $1000.00 plus tree job for free,too badi,m so far away.


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> Could be a good deal - only $400 electric chainsaw I know of is STIHL. Call him up.
> 
> "_Can you tell me anything about the brand or model?_"
> 
> <'Well, it's out in the garage. I'll have to go look at it'>
> 
> Gives me this nice story while he's walking how his son had to buy it for a job where they would not allow gasoline chain saws, but he lives out in the country and can't use one, etc., etc. Sounds promising.
> 
> < 'It's hard to read. R - Y - O - B - I . . . '>
> 
> "_I don't think that Ryobi ever made a $400 electric chainsaw. Maybe $100?_"
> 
> < 'Well, my son told me it was $400 . . . ' >
> 
> Sure glad that I did not drive out there.
> 
> Philbert



I would have been annoyed at the waste of valuable pre paid cellphone minutes on that one. I woulda told the guy his son was a flat out liar, or totally clueless, or both, and didn't appreciate the fraud and price gouging attempt.

If it's on CL, the guy has a computer, he could have looked up what they really cost.

ya, I'm glad you didn't have to drive out just to look at that.

OK, with that said, was this a plug in, or the cordless "system" with the entire bag of tools that go with it? That's a different story. They may well cost 400 with all the gadgets that work with those batteries.


----------



## Philbert

zogger said:


> OK, with that said, was this a plug in, or the cordless "system" with the entire bag of tools that go with it? That's a different story. They may well cost 400 with all the gadgets that work with those batteries.



I posted the entire ad, Zogs, except for the phone number. If that listing is for an entire bag of cordless tools, then I need to relearn how to read!

Philbert



> chain saw used once - $50 (shoreview)
> 
> nice chainsaw used once (ELECTRIC) WAS $400 NEW. FIRST $50 TAKES IT


----------



## Iska3

Philbert said:


> I posted the entire ad, Zogs, except for the phone number. If that listing is for an entire bag of cordless tools, then I need to relearn how to read!
> 
> Philbert



You were right with the first post. I read it and laughed.. I thought he meant 40.00 and not 4000.00 It's lucky he didn't post the HP.. Something like he meant 3/4 HP an wrote 34 HP.


----------



## Iska3

ridecaptain said:


> I'm always looking to do a $1000.00 plus tree job for free,too badi,m so far away.



These are the same people who think nothing of going to a barber shop, the dentist or out for a nice meal but when it comes to have a tree removed it’s like they are doing you a favor. 

You need to remove the brush first.... Like they don't trust a person. I wonder why?


----------



## Bigrod

Firewood not split most all cut 16"-18", u load & haul, most all seasoned in large pile, will sale for $ 25.00 pickup truck load, or more for larger truck or trailer, perfect for resale. No picking threw pile , take as comes. Or will sale whole pile for one price, whole seasons worth or more, of trees in this pill. Perfect for home owner or resale. leave phone # and will get back to u soon, and give u address, and have gate opened. email anytime, but only pick up between 8:00am-4:30pm. Or split on site for $ 50.00 pickup truck load all u can put on truck, & drive away with at one time. Larger truck or trailer, more$. Pick up days, mon.- fri., unless u give notice. You will need to pay cash upfront before gate will be opened each time. Thanks looking forward to doing biz.


----------



## Bigrod

We have a beautiful, well-shaped Pin Oak tree that I would love to keep, but my husband says is too close to the house and has to go. Can't believe I'm admitting this but since it will be a massive tree one day, he's probably right.

The tree is now around 20' tall, with a trunk circumference of 18".

Quality trees this size and shape are incredibly expensive ... I'm hoping someone out there will be able to use it at a great price! This is the time to plant, so if you're interested in taking it out you'll have a great addition to your yard for many years to come.

We'd like $150 (have to buy a new ornamental to take it's place), but will entertain any reasonable offer!


----------



## bcp

From:
Trees. Logging or firewood.



> I have a property that has some trees that I would love to see removed.
> 
> About 16/18 tall trees, 60/70 feet. Don't know the type. Some sort of conifer.
> 
> About 10/12 other trees, these have leaves.
> 
> I want someone who has insurance and is licensed to remove these trees.
> 
> I know that whoever removes them will be able to sell it and make money. You tell me how much you pay me.


----------



## 1grnlwn

Hey Big Rod , I saw that on CL. I live in Auburn. I was wondering which tree they wanted taken out. The one in the mid of the pic sure doesn't look like an 18" tree? I wonder if the guy in Riverton ever got someone to bite on his huge oak?


----------



## D&B Mack

*Beer*

Firewood

Firewood - $20 (Fleetwood / Oley)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-03-17, 8:37AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


We just had a tree cut down and don't need the wood. The pile in the photo is about 7' long and 3.5' high. It's yours for $20 *or two six-packs of Guiness (St Patty's Day special)!*
Thanks.


----------



## darkbyrd

free playboys and playgirls (maiden)
i have an old subscription of playboys and playgirls from the early 60's to mid 70's
all the playboys are in good condition *some of the pages stick*..all the playgirls are still in the original packaging my wife did not like my sense of humor lol
but most of the playboys and girls are in great shape i have no need for them anymore i found them in a box in the attic so free to a good home ohh and another thing girls back them did not believe in shaving so have fun 
so please feel free to call anytime i have approximately 40 playboys and only 15 playgirls so call 828 238 2025 ask for d.j.
please i dont want them no more 

Location: maiden
it's ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## jahsteve

avalancher said:


> This topic has made me almost sick, and to boot I am so mad I would pummel anyone that came in the door right now and gave me a hard time.
> As I mentioned in my previous posts on this topic, i took a second craigs list tree. Here is my first email from the guy before I came over there.
> 
> "yes, that's fine. while you're here, if u wouldn't mind cutting down some dogwoods & some off my magnolia & mulberry trees in the back that u can easily reach from the ground, i'd like u to do that, too. u can have any & all of the wood that u cut from those, too.
> i also have some limbs hanging over my house from some kinda tree,i need you to climb up there and trim them back.my neighbor wants her litle trees trimmed in her yard next door, i told her that u wood do it for me.or i'll borrow your utility chainsaw & cut it up myself if u can just get it on the ground for me. thanks!
> and my freind says that u can grind the stumps down to the ground with your chainsaw,just use a old chain and wash your saw with a garden hose real good to get the dirt out.is that okay?"
> 
> This is the message that I posted when i got back
> 
> Well, I'm back with the first load of wood off of this site, and it was a doozy.
> It ended up being a white oak, a little bigger than a "medium sized".
> After looking at it, it was apparent that the thing could get dropped without hitting the house,IF it went where I WANT it to go.
> Basically I told the guy he had two choices. Call a pro and have them drop the tree, I would clean up after the tree is down, or pay me to climb it, cut the top off, and break it down from there, but he had to sign a waiver releasing me of any liability.He was hesitant at first, and i dont blame him, but he decided to let me do it anyway. The only thing he asked is before I dropped the main stem he reserved the right to call off the job if he thought I didnt know what i was doing.Agreed.
> Climbed the tree and took off all the weight on the house side and took the top off, he looked pleased.
> Long story short, the tree is on the ground. While I was limbing he helped himself to my little Echo sitting in the back of the truck and did the limbing and the dogwoods he had in the back. I had figured to say NOT NO, BUT HECK NO, if he asked to use my saw, but since it never came up I didnt even mention it. Needless to say, he tore up the chain when it got loose and jumped the bar and tore out 6 drive teeth.
> After a thorough butt chewing that even got the attention of his wife in the house, we came to an agreement. he would pay me for the chain and I would beat him senseless if I caught his hands on anything that belonged to me
> 
> Then I got this email from him today after I went over there yesterday to take another load. I banged on his door, but he never came out so i cut a load and left. i was going to give him the bill for the damages that he did to my saw.
> 
> ed, i was here working, as i have an office in my home, & meant to get
> out to see you, but you were gone before i got out there. sorry, i was
> busy on the phone most of the time you were here.
> 
> ok, i'll pay you in cash for what i broke. will you cut up the mulberry
> for me & haul the brush from it & from the pine that is already on the
> ground up to the road for me when you come next week, & then come back &
> finish cutting off the pine sometime soon when you can bring a spotter? i know you said that it is not a good idea to use spikes to climb a tree that is not going to be cut down, but maybe you can just jump from the roof on to the tree?
> i'm concerned that those limbs will fall & mess up my fence even more.
> what day will you be here next week?
> by the way, it sure is nice having a yard boy around here, the neighbors want you to work at their place for free to
> thanks, mark
> 
> Please, someone remind me of this the next time I mention taking a craigslist tree again.



please tell me this was a 90 year old man who instead of calling you sonny called you yard boy. those emails are out of control...


----------



## SpiralAcacia

1grnlwn said:


> Hey Big Rod , I saw that on CL. I live in Auburn. I was wondering which tree they wanted taken out. The one in the mid of the pic sure doesn't look like an 18" tree? I wonder if the guy in Riverton ever got someone to bite on his huge oak?



" 18" *circumference *not diameter she points...

SA


----------



## SpiralAcacia

avalancher said:


> I gave a dog away on Craigslist just once, and never again will I do such a thing. My wife had a miniature schnauzer who was as worthless as the day is long. It was a registered purebred, but instead of digging up the paper work and selling her, I just gave it away.Big mistake.
> 
> The gal that came to look at her seemed nice, mom in a mini van full of kids and seemed reasonable. But became visibly upset when she found out that the dog came minus the papers but agreed to take the dog while I said I would look for the papers when I felt like it.
> 
> then started the phone calls, the constant emails, all the while saying she just preferred her dogs to be "registered". Then she dropped the ball on me by saying she had to take the dog to the vet where it was discovered that the dog had hook worms and was missing several teeth. She proposed that I pay all the vet bills or she would turn me into the authorities for animal abuse. But, if I wanted, I could make it all go away by handing over the papers to the dog.
> 
> Kinda weird. After copying and pasting the definition of "extortion" from Wikipedia into my email reply, along with what the sheriff's department wanted as far as contact info about her, I never heard from her again.
> 
> Never worked so hard in my life to give away something.



Try to give something away for FREE. Good Lord!
Maybe 10 years ago I was tour-guiding a group of American students in Tel Aviv. 
We had our lunch with us on the bus, foil trays of cous-cous dish in heat retaining foam boxes and salads and cans of beverage and some fruit... The abundance of the earth...
But hey, those young students just waited for some free time to roam around looking for Falafel or Shawarma or Kebab or whatever the amazing local cuisine offers.
So...
We're there in the middle of Tel Aviv with 40 pacs of good, fresh, hot lunch and no demand.
Some attempts to get to a charity that will take it to hungry people... No go...
So hey, why not be a good hippy and give it away? Yay!

We stood there for an hour on the sidewalk of a central street trying to hand good food to passers-by, businessmen, tourists, locals, high school kids, shop owners...
Why are we doing it? What are we advertising? What do I have to do for it?
It never ended. People wouldn't take it.
It made us wonder. Made us laugh. Made us sad...

One of us had the sense to make a cardboard sign saying "We sell, preach, campaign, ask for or charge NOTHING, either you EAT this good food or it gets THROWN AWAY".

That worked.



SA


----------



## artbaldoni

SpiralAcacia said:


> " 18" *circumference *not diameter she points...
> 
> SA




Approx 5 3/4" diameter.


----------



## haveawoody

This wheelbarrow-full of wood logs is yours for $20. Wood is mostly cut-up fencing, posts & 2x4s. 
No trades, must be picked up, wheelbarrow NOT included. 

Wood suitable for firewood. - London Buy & Sell Goods - Kijiji London Canada.


----------



## Uncle John

haveawoody said:


> This wheelbarrow-full of wood logs is yours for $20. Wood is mostly cut-up fencing, posts & 2x4s.
> No trades, must be picked up, wheelbarrow NOT included.
> 
> Wood suitable for firewood. - London Buy & Sell Goods - Kijiji London Canada.




Wow! I must be a millionaire !


----------



## haveawoody

Kingfisher,

Pressure treated and varnished spruce parts are worth the money  
They give the best burn. lol

I've been burning mine as scrap waste for years, silly me.


----------



## CRThomas

*King Fisher*



Kingfisher said:


> Wow! I must be a millionaire !


No way you beat me there I want that wood even if I have to pay more than he want. Some of these fantastic deal can't pass them up.


----------



## zogger

SpiralAcacia said:


> Try to give something away for FREE. Good Lord!
> Maybe 10 years ago I was tour-guiding a group of American students in Tel Aviv.
> We had our lunch with us on the bus, foil trays of cous-cous dish in heat retaining foam boxes and salads and cans of beverage and some fruit... The abundance of the earth...
> But hey, those young students just waited for some free time to roam around looking for Falafel or Shawarma or Kebab or whatever the amazing local cuisine offers.
> So...
> We're there in the middle of Tel Aviv with 40 pacs of good, fresh, hot lunch and no demand.
> Some attempts to get to a charity that will take it to hungry people... No go...
> So hey, why not be a good hippy and give it away? Yay!
> 
> We stood there for an hour on the sidewalk of a central street trying to hand good food to passers-by, businessmen, tourists, locals, high school kids, shop owners...
> Why are we doing it? What are we advertising? What do I have to do for it?
> It never ended. People wouldn't take it.
> It made us wonder. Made us laugh. Made us sad...
> 
> One of us had the sense to make a cardboard sign saying "We sell, preach, campaign, ask for or charge NOTHING, either you EAT this good food or it gets THROWN AWAY".
> 
> That worked.
> 
> 
> 
> SA




----you sure those were 'merikan students? Back when I was in high school, we would have eaten all the box lunches AND gone out and sampled the local cuisine. And then wanted some burgers and pizza.


----------



## D&B Mack

*No Lean... Pics in link.*

free fire wood - must cut down tree

free fire wood - must cut down tree (Collegeville, PA 19426)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-03-19, 12:38PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I have a big tree (CATALPA) that needs to be removed. Willing to donate all the wood (huge amount) for taking the tree down. Easy access to yard.
Serious inquiries only. The picture shows the tree that needs to be removed. 
Thanks 


•Location: Collegeville, PA 19426
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## cat-face timber

D&B Mack said:


> free fire wood - must cut down tree
> 
> free fire wood - must cut down tree (Collegeville, PA 19426)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2012-03-19, 12:38PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> I have a big tree (CATALPA) that needs to be removed. Willing to donate all the wood (huge amount) for taking the tree down. Easy access to yard.
> Serious inquiries only. The picture shows the tree that needs to be removed.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> •Location: Collegeville, PA 19426
> •it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



With such a lean over the house, I think I would want it taken out also....
I would imagine it would take blocking it down carefully?
and you even get to keep all the wood?


----------



## branchbuzzer

cat-face timber said:


> and you even get to keep all the wood?



Only if you're SERIOUS


----------



## doobie57z

D&B Mack said:


> free fire wood - must cut down tree
> 
> free fire wood - must cut down tree (Collegeville, PA 19426)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2012-03-19, 12:38PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> I have a big tree (CATALPA) that needs to be removed. Willing to donate all the wood (huge amount) for taking the tree down. Easy access to yard.
> Serious inquiries only. The picture shows the tree that needs to be removed.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> •Location: Collegeville, PA 19426
> •it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


Doesn't say "must have insurance"...


----------



## darkbyrd

D&B Mack said:


> free fire wood - must cut down tree
> 
> free fire wood - must cut down tree (Collegeville, PA 19426)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2012-03-19, 12:38PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> I have a big tree (CATALPA) that needs to be removed. Willing to donate all the wood (huge amount) for taking the tree down. Easy access to yard.
> Serious inquiries only. The picture shows the tree that needs to be removed.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> •Location: Collegeville, PA 19426
> •it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



Cut with the lean and run. Come back when it's stacked on the curb.


----------



## Philbert

*Here's a Real Gent*

$300 saw for $175, but without the bar and chain, and it is not running right, because it probably has some kind of air leak that he is not sure of but is sure that it is easy to fix, and he has already taken it to his dealer to get a quote, and already looked at some of the parts he (maybe) might need to fix it, but is only making this sacrifice because his wife is making him sell it instead of doing the easy fix himself on one of the best machines he has ever owned, and he is firm on his price, and is not willing to do anything for a potential sucker, I mean buyer.

Hurry up! First person with cash takes it!

Philbert



> Stihl 025 MS250 Chain Saw - $175
> 
> I hate to sell this but my wife won't let me fix it. Says I have too many projects and need to spend a little more time with the kids. Come get it before I find time to dig in. This is one of the best machines I've ever owned but as of a week ago it no longer wants to idle. The saw starts and runs good at full throttle.
> 
> I asked the Stihl dealer to diagnose it. Below is what they found:
> 1) Good compression. 135 psi. No sign of any scoring or mechanical damage.
> 2) Fuel system was pressure tested and checked out good.
> 3) The saw won't pump fuel at idle. It has an air leak.
> 
> An air leak? My 025 has never been apart, its never been blown up, and its never been crashed. I bought this new and always mixed the oil rich. The problem is likely a crack in the rubber manifold between the carb and the engine or a worn crank seal. I researched this a bit. Both the manifold and the seal are available from sources on line for $15-20 each. A crank seal can be installed without taking the engine apart. Press it in from the outside of the case. The correct seal for doing this is Stihl part number 96380031581. The manifold is likely an easier swap. Guessing this would be a wise 2-3 hour repair effort if someone has mechanical skills and a little time. The saw is together as pictured below and you can hear it run!
> 
> I am firm at $175 and this price does NOT include the new bar and chain pictured. First person with cash in hand takes it home. Sorry but I will not hold it with promises to buy.


----------



## no tree to big

10 LONG/LARGE CUT LENGTHS FROM NATURAL BLACK WALNUT TREE-ALL FOR $50


TEN (10) CUT LENGTHS OF BLACK WALNUT FRESH WOOD

Pieces of Black Walnut Fresh Cut Wood July 2011 - Measure approximately:
END DIAMETER LENGTH
6-4 inches 45 inches
3-4 inches 65 inches
3-3 inches 57 inches
3-6 inches 41 inches
7-7 inches 43 inches
1-2 inches 30 inches
3-3 inches 75 inches
4-6 inches 44 inches
2-2 inches 30 inches
1-2 inches 11 inches
10 PIECES OF NATURAL BLACK WALNUT

PRICE: $50 FOR ALL

PRIVATE PARTY

LOCATION: LAKE FOREST, IL 60045


----------



## Uncle John

no tree to big said:


> 10 LONG/LARGE CUT LENGTHS FROM NATURAL BLACK WALNUT TREE-ALL FOR $50
> 
> 
> TEN (10) CUT LENGTHS OF BLACK WALNUT FRESH WOOD
> 
> Pieces of Black Walnut Fresh Cut Wood July 2011 - Measure approximately:
> END DIAMETER LENGTH
> 6-4 inches 45 inches
> 3-4 inches 65 inches
> 3-3 inches 57 inches
> 3-6 inches 41 inches
> 7-7 inches 43 inches
> 1-2 inches 30 inches
> 3-3 inches 75 inches
> 4-6 inches 44 inches
> 2-2 inches 30 inches
> 1-2 inches 11 inches
> 10 PIECES OF NATURAL BLACK WALNUT
> 
> PRICE: $50 FOR ALL
> 
> PRIVATE PARTY
> 
> LOCATION: LAKE FOREST, IL 60045




Maybe he means he'll pay $50 to get it hauled away.


----------



## D&B Mack

no tree to big said:


> 10 LONG/LARGE CUT LENGTHS FROM NATURAL BLACK WALNUT TREE-ALL FOR $50
> 
> 
> TEN (10) CUT LENGTHS OF BLACK WALNUT FRESH WOOD
> 
> Pieces of Black Walnut Fresh Cut Wood July 2011 - Measure approximately:
> END DIAMETER LENGTH
> 6-4 inches 45 inches
> 3-4 inches 65 inches
> 3-3 inches 57 inches
> 3-6 inches 41 inches
> 7-7 inches 43 inches
> 1-2 inches 30 inches
> 3-3 inches 75 inches
> 4-6 inches 44 inches
> 2-2 inches 30 inches
> *1-2 inches 11 inches*10 PIECES OF NATURAL BLACK WALNUT
> 
> PRICE: $50 FOR ALL
> 
> PRIVATE PARTY
> 
> LOCATION: LAKE FOREST, IL 60045



I like how he saved the best for last... Nuff said.


----------



## 3fordasho

Nice, pics show some of the larger pieces, the heart wood can't be more than 1-2" diameter. 






no tree to big said:


> 10 LONG/LARGE CUT LENGTHS FROM NATURAL BLACK WALNUT TREE-ALL FOR $50
> 
> 
> TEN (10) CUT LENGTHS OF BLACK WALNUT FRESH WOOD
> 
> Pieces of Black Walnut Fresh Cut Wood July 2011 - Measure approximately:
> END DIAMETER LENGTH
> 6-4 inches 45 inches
> 3-4 inches 65 inches
> 3-3 inches 57 inches
> 3-6 inches 41 inches
> 7-7 inches 43 inches
> 1-2 inches 30 inches
> 3-3 inches 75 inches
> 4-6 inches 44 inches
> 2-2 inches 30 inches
> 1-2 inches 11 inches
> 10 PIECES OF NATURAL BLACK WALNUT
> 
> PRICE: $50 FOR ALL
> 
> PRIVATE PARTY
> 
> LOCATION: LAKE FOREST, IL 60045


----------



## t613

darkbyrd said:


> Cut with the lean and run. Come back when it's stacked on the curb.



Good one!!!!


----------



## stihl362

*Free tree maple logs (kearny)*

FREE TREE MAPLE LOGS 



Hi, i have some free tree logs you can have in my yard..the tree fell and we cut them to 4x5 pieces,,,they are heavy so you gotto cut them and carry them out...i also have a tree that is hanging by its roots i would like you to cut and take...please let me know when your free..thanks


----------



## doobie57z

"SECONDS" Firewood, BONFIRE wood, FREE DELIVERYmilwaukee craigslist > for sale / wanted > general for sale
please flag with care: [?]

miscategorized
prohibited
spam/overpost
best of craigslist
Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
"SECONDS" Firewood, BONFIRE wood, FREE DELIVERY - $90 (Milwaukee and surrounding suburbs)
Date: 2012-03-19, 6:33PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Properly cut and split firewood is to be in 16 inch lengths. When achieving this length often there will be end pieces or lengths of wood in 4 - 12 inch lengths which we have named "SECONDS".

These "SECONDS" are still great firewood just not the "picture perfect" 16 inch lengths.
We have repeat customers that specifically request "SECONDS" due to the amount of wood received for the great value in price.
Our "Seconds" firewood is also perfect for firepits, bonfires and wood burning stoves as often the size is smaller and more managable.

Our "SECONDS" are hardwoods consisting of Maple, Locust, Oak, Elm, Birch, Ash and Cherry.

"SECONDS"
Face Cord (8ft long, 4ft high, by 4-12 inches wide) - $90.00
Half Cord (12ft long, 4ft high, by 4-12 inches wide) - $110.00
Full Cord (24ft long, 4ft high, by 4-12 inches wide) - $160.00

Call Jason from Blue Flame Firewood at 414-235-6431 and schedule your delivery today!

Key words: Firewood, fire pits, wood burning stoves, home heating wood, bonfires, christmas season firewood, holiday firewood


----------



## SpiralAcacia

no tree to big said:


> 10 LONG/LARGE CUT LENGTHS FROM NATURAL BLACK WALNUT TREE-ALL FOR $50
> 
> 
> TEN (10) CUT LENGTHS OF BLACK WALNUT FRESH WOOD
> 
> Pieces of Black Walnut Fresh Cut Wood July 2011 - Measure approximately:
> END DIAMETER LENGTH
> 6-4 inches 45 inches
> 3-4 inches 65 inches
> 3-3 inches 57 inches
> 3-6 inches 41 inches
> 7-7 inches 43 inches
> 1-2 inches 30 inches
> 3-3 inches 75 inches
> 4-6 inches 44 inches
> 2-2 inches 30 inches
> 1-2 inches 11 inches
> 10 PIECES OF NATURAL BLACK WALNUT
> 
> PRICE: $50 FOR ALL
> 
> PRIVATE PARTY
> 
> LOCATION: LAKE FOREST, IL 60045



Can I have the 11" long, 1-2" diameter piece ?
Just waited for a piece like that to finish my log cabin project. 


SA


----------



## upsnake

doobie57z said:


> "SECONDS" Firewood, BONFIRE
> "SECONDS"
> ...
> Face Cord (8ft long, 4ft high, by 4-12 inches wide) - $90.00
> Half Cord (12ft long, 4ft high, by 4-12 inches wide) - $110.00
> Full Cord (24ft long, 4ft high, by 4-12 inches wide) - $160.00




Ummm I am confused here

His "face cord" for the sake of argument lets assume he meant a third of a cord.
8 * 4 * 12" = 32 cubic feet
8 * 4 * 4" = 10 cubic feet

His half cord of wood
12 * 4 * 12" = 48 cubic feet
12 * 4 * 4" = 15 cubit feet

His cord of wood
24 * 4 * 12" (benefit of the doubt), = 96 cubic feet
24 * 4 * *4" 32 cubic feet

And 90 dollars for the face cord, ouch i would hate to see his prices on the "picture perfect" stuff.


----------



## Jonesy11

fresh cut apple wood for smoking

I cut down my Red delicious apple tree this past winter and am chunking it for sale. You will get a 5 gallon bucket of clean cut chunks for $50. still sticky from sap! and smells so sweet. I use a clean electric saw to sut these chunks to keep the wood free of oil and debris, not a nasty chain saw

I also have apple wood sawdust $15 for a coffee can full, want a strong smoke taste? Doing jerky or a brisket? sawdust it the only way to get that taste. 



I like the part about the electric chainsaw. No oil or other chainsaw stuff to contaminate this great overpriced wood. Me thinks even a electric chainsaw uses bar oil????


----------



## cat-face timber

Jonesy11 said:


> fresh cut apple wood for smoking
> 
> I cut down my Red delicious apple tree this past winter and am chunking it for sale. You will get a 5 gallon bucket of clean cut chunks for $50. still sticky from sap! and smells so sweet. I use a clean electric saw to sut these chunks to keep the wood free of oil and debris, not a nasty chain saw
> 
> I also have apple wood sawdust $15 for a coffee can full, want a strong smoke taste? Doing jerky or a brisket? sawdust it the only way to get that taste.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the part about the electric chainsaw. No oil or other chainsaw stuff to contaminate this great overpriced wood. Me thinks even a electric chainsaw uses bar oil????



Nasty Chainsaw 
I guess that we are a bunch of nastys, using nasty saws and all 
I think you are correct, unless he is like my son in law and did not use bar oil


----------



## Uncle John

Ah, this purveyor of valuable apple wood,( red delicious no less), probably uses coconut oil on his chain.


----------



## upsnake

It would be cheaper to go to the store and buy bags of apple wood chips. Haha


----------



## no tree to big

FIRE PIT, CHAINSAW, & FIRE WOOD

$150.00 OBO PACKAGE deal only!!!!

Like new fire pitt, just bought it last month and now I have to get rid of it per my landlord!!

month old chainsaw $179.99 brand new @ home depot, I just bought 2 loads of fire wood for $95.00.


Serious calls only

Call or text Natalie @73-793-8441 


haha $95 worth of wood 

maybe I'll go get it I'll put the saw inside my truck strap down the fire pit and then stack the wood for fast evacuation on my way out the driveway. My pickup has a dump kit on it that uses the original bed so you cant even tell its on it so a quick press of a button up she goes then start driving away let it down as I'm turning the corner maybe I'll leave a note taped to one of the logs:msp_biggrin:


----------



## BrokenToys

free labor on unwanted trees and shrubs

free labor on unwanted trees and shrubs (malverne, surrounding towns)
Date: 2012-03-27, 3:26PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
redoing your landscaping? hate to destroy a plant but want/ need it gone? *email with location and if possible pictures.*

Location: malverne, surrounding towns
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 2925555897

Something tells me there's going to be a slew of home break-in's in Malvene in the near future :bang:


----------



## D&B Mack

Firewood uncut

Firewood uncut - $5 (Doylestown)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-03-28, 8:37AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I have 8 rails from a split rail fence for sale $5 great for firewood. I also have a pu load of stone for stone walls. You load your pickup for $75. Also 200 burlap bags for sale $1 each had coffee beans in them... Email for a time to Pickup or see Location of Highland Hill Farm Wholesale & Retail Nursery Stock 

•Location: Doylestown
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 2926641454


----------



## D&B Mack

Frost Free Hydrant

Frost Free Hydrant - $20 (Media)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-03-27, 11:29PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Frost free hydrants for sale $20. You dig out, 11 available. If you are reading this, there are still some available.


----------



## chuckwood

*free pile of brush!*

Free tree brush

great for bonfires, just come and get it!


----------



## Philbert

D&B Mack said:


> Frost Free Hydrant- $20 (Media).





chuckwood said:


> Free tree brush great for bonfires, just come and get it!



*** Be sure to pick up your *$20 fire hydrant* _before_ starting your *free bonfire*!***

Just a suggestion.

Philbert


----------



## Big L

D&B Mack said:


> Frost Free Hydrant
> 
> Frost Free Hydrant - $20 (Media)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2012-03-27, 11:29PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Frost free hydrants for sale $20. You dig out, 11 available. If you are reading this, there are still some available.



The water line that feeds that hydrant is most likely a good three feet or more down, and I suspect they have no idea where the shut-off valve is!! If all the hydrants are on one water line, and you have a use for them ... it's a decent deal, new ones are close to ten times the asking price. :msp_w00t:


----------



## KenJax Tree

Jonesy11 said:


> fresh cut apple wood for smoking
> 
> I cut down my Red delicious apple tree this past winter and am chunking it for sale. You will get a 5 gallon bucket of clean cut chunks for $50. still sticky from sap! and smells so sweet. I use a clean electric saw to sut these chunks to keep the wood free of oil and debris, not a nasty chain saw
> 
> I also have apple wood sawdust $15 for a coffee can full, want a strong smoke taste? Doing jerky or a brisket? sawdust it the only way to get that taste.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the part about the electric chainsaw. No oil or other chainsaw stuff to contaminate this great overpriced wood. Me thinks even a electric chainsaw uses bar oil????




Me thinks his bar and chain dont last very long


----------



## KenJax Tree

upsnake said:


> It would be cheaper to go to the store and buy bags of apple wood chips. Haha



But in the store its dry, this is still "sticky" with sap....big difference....no?


----------



## Hddnis

KenJax Tree said:


> Me thinks his bar and chain dont last very long






It says he uses an "clean electric saw", not an electric chainsaw.

Sawzall type saws have a pruning blade that cuts fairly fast and come in lengths up to 12"

He might also use a chopsaw or any number of other ways to cut wood that are not a chainsaw. 

When I chunked up apple wood to sell it I used a Dewalt chop saw with a 40 tooth 12" blade. Nice clean cuts and people paid me money for that brush wood, biggest I cut was 4".:msp_wink:


Mr. HE


----------



## Jonesy11

Hddnis said:


> It says he uses an "clean electric saw", not an electric chainsaw.
> 
> Sawzall type saws have a pruning blade that cuts fairly fast and come in lengths up to 12"
> 
> He might also use a chopsaw or any number of other ways to cut wood that are not a chainsaw.
> 
> When I chunked up apple wood to sell it I used a Dewalt chop saw with a 40 tooth 12" blade. Nice clean cuts and people paid me money for that brush wood, biggest I cut was 4".:msp_wink:
> 
> 
> Mr. HE



Thank you for the check on that.

I think the real funny is that he is charging $50 for a 5 gallon bucket of apple wood when you can get a burlap potato sack full for about $12 at the store and implying that chainsaws are nasty....


----------



## Hddnis

Jonesy11 said:


> Thank you for the check on that.
> 
> I think the real funny is that he is charging $50 for a 5 gallon bucket of apple wood when you can get a burlap potato sack full for about $12 at the store and implying that chainsaws are nasty....





I thought I was doing good getting $12.00 for a 4 gal. bucket. I had no idea it could have made me rich. The chainsaws being nasty part was hype I guess, making the point his wood was oil free. Some gourmet cooks are really hung up on that I learned, they also want the wood "mold and fungus free". I told that guy it was good clean looking wood but I didn't have any lab tests. lol

I'm still not sure what the part about "still sticky from sap" meant. I cut my stuff green and the sap dried off by the next day. Maybe he cuts it while you wait.




Mr. HE


----------



## D&B Mack

*Pics in link*

Sold chunk of 300 year old yellow pine lumber / carving



Sold chunk of 300 year old yellow pine lumber / carving - $30 (Moorestown NJ)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-03-19, 8:01PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I have about 6 chunks: 8" x 16" between 19-22 long. This was part of some wood that was salvaged from a remolding on 6th ave. This was a single beam that was cut up when removed. Please email with any questions. 

Asking 30.00 OBO per piece, will reduce if combine. 

Thanks

Keywords: table countertop counter top toolchest tool chest storage drawers drawer delta jet dewalt bosch empire porter cable hand tools wood working machines clamps festool kreg ridgid table saw jointer planer drill press sander router routertable doghouse cabinet picnic table chair adirondack carpentry wood work customized bedside nightstand storage shelves shelf rack top bookshelf book corner casework case fitted tools lie nielsen lie-nielsen hand saw handsaws plane chain saw stihl festool stanley bandsaw saw handsaw saw backsaw disston diston lumber pine oak cherry maple end table stool 


•Location: Moorestown NJ
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## D&B Mack

*Not really a joke - Pics in link*

Log Splitter Proccessor

Log Splitter Proccessor - $6500

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-03-21, 7:22AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


The log splitter processor was build by an Amish welding company in Lancaster, Pa. It will do 30 inch rounds. It is a 42 tonage with dual stage. It is a 11hp Honda 2010 log splitter with an electric start motor. The conveyor belt is 24ft long. The conveyor belt is a hydraulic ran elevator with forward and reverse. It has a log lift. The Honda is a 6 way wedge splitter. I recently sold my firewood business, so i do not need the equipment anymore. The price is non negotiable. The unit is worth 10,000 I can deliver for a fee. Call 267-625-4266 


•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## millpro

Did a big sawmill job in my area for this guy. While i was cutting he started gettin worried bout how much board feet I was gettin. So I told him what each board would be . Next day he shows up with a book and starts writing on my mill with a sharpie the different board feet in his boards. If that was not bad enough he was writing them down wrong, shorting my footage. I hollered at him to stop writing on my mill and he gave me that your rude look. So I asked him to let me see his sharpie and I wrote my phone # on his 2011 4 wheel drive John Deere farm tractor fender. The next day I am sawing and this other guy shows up wondering round lookin and kickin the grond wasting some time when the guy I am workin for shows up. While sawing I hear a saw runnin, look around and he has my baby 257 husky that I ported and upgraded to 262xp that I poured my heart into. He tells the other guy, have u ever heard a saw turn up like that , then turns to me and says what u want for it. I say its not for sale, he says everythings for sale and I say I dont want to sale that saw. Guy leaves and the owner looks at me and says, thats a buddy of mine and he just drove 45 minutes to buy that saw, and u just embarrased the #### outa me !!!I say I never told u that saw was for sale r u retarded. He says I figured u would sale it and I said u figured wrong.


----------



## millbilly

millpro said:


> Did a big sawmill job in my area for this guy. While i was cutting he started gettin worried bout how much board feet I was gettin. So I told him what each board would be . Next day he shows up with a book and starts writing on my mill with a sharpie the different board feet in his boards. If that was not bad enough he was writing them down wrong, shorting my footage. I hollered at him to stop writing on my mill and he gave me that your rude look. So I asked him to let me see his sharpie and I wrote my phone # on his 2011 4 wheel drive John Deere farm tractor fender. The next day I am sawing and this other guy shows up wondering round lookin and kickin the grond wasting some time when the guy I am workin for shows up. While sawing I hear a saw runnin, look around and he has my baby 257 husky that I ported and upgraded to 262xp that I poured my heart into. He tells the other guy, have u ever heard a saw turn up like that , then turns to me and says what u want for it. I say its not for sale, he says everythings for sale and I say I dont want to sale that saw. Guy leaves and the owner looks at me and says, thats a buddy of mine and he just drove 45 minutes to buy that saw, and u just embarrased the #### outa me !!!I say I never told u that saw was for sale r u retarded. He says I figured u would sale it and I said u figured wrong.



Shaken my head, squintin my eyes, What? and laughin to myself.


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

millpro said:


> . Guy leaves and the owner looks at me and says, thats a buddy of mine and he just drove 45 minutes to buy that saw, and u just embarrased the #### outa me !!!I say I never told u that saw was for sale r u retarded. He says I figured u would sale it and I said u figured wrong.



That sounds like a post for WTF...


----------



## Philbert

millbilly said:


> Shaken my head, squintin my eyes, What? and laughin to myself.





WetBehindtheEar said:


> That sounds like a post for WTF...



Sounds like a guy that has boundary issues. I would keep a close eye on him and keep my tools locked up.

Philbert


----------



## millpro

Philbert said:


> Sounds like a guy that has boundary issues. I would keep a close eye on him and keep my tools locked up.
> 
> Philbert



Actually he turned out to be ok, just a rich 55 year old kid playing farm. But he paid well


----------



## Jonesy11

*For a mere $500 you can own this*

Large downed WALNUT tree for sale $500 OBO

3 ft in diameter, approx 8.5 ft long with 2 narrower branches about 10 ft long and 2 ft in diameter each. Asking $500 OBO. Cash Only. You pick up, delivery not available. Email or call 816-625-9500 with any questions. Thanks for looking! : )


----------



## D&B Mack

Jonesy11 said:


> Large downed WALNUT tree for sale $500 OBO
> 
> 3 ft in diameter, approx 8.5 ft long with 2 narrower branches about 10 ft long and 2 ft in diameter each. Asking $500 OBO. Cash Only. You pick up, delivery not available. Email or call 816-625-9500 with any questions. Thanks for looking! : )



You know that is their retirement plan.


----------



## Philbert

Jonesy11 said:


> Large downed WALNUT tree for sale



Just clear, straight grained walnut, suitable for furniture grade boards or veneer logs . . .

Philbert


----------



## greendohn

Jonesy11 said:


> Large downed WALNUT tree for sale $500 OBO
> 
> 3 ft in diameter, approx 8.5 ft long with 2 narrower branches about 10 ft long and 2 ft in diameter each. Asking $500 OBO. Cash Only. You pick up, delivery not available. Email or call 816-625-9500 with any questions. Thanks for looking! : )



:waaaht: Looks like fire wood to me....not even a full p/u truck load.


----------



## SS396driver

Jonesy11 said:


> Large downed WALNUT tree for sale $500 OBO
> 
> 3 ft in diameter, approx 8.5 ft long with 2 narrower branches about 10 ft long and 2 ft in diameter each. Asking $500 OBO. Cash Only. You pick up, delivery not available. Email or call 816-625-9500 with any questions. Thanks for looking! : )



since when is 30 inches of wood 3 ft?


----------



## D&B Mack

SS396driver said:


> since when is 30 inches of wood 3 ft?



After a twelve pack and the guy is trying to take the waitress home.


----------



## branchbuzzer

SS396driver said:


> since when is 30 inches of wood 3 ft?



metric feet


----------



## Uncle John

We must have burned fortunes in walnut and didn't know it!


----------



## beerman6

Tree Down (Taylor Mi.)
Date: 2012-04-03, 9:46PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
very large Limb from tree in back yard fell last year. I don't own a chainsaw to cut it into firewood. I would love to have this removed at minimal to no cost to us. (i am disabled and on fixed income) If anyone wants the wood, please contact me. If on a good week (where I have money) I can even throw in a case of beer. But please, * no drinking while cutting. * Thankyou. Text Don at 313-693-6367

:bang:


----------



## D&B Mack

beerman6 said:


> Tree Down (Taylor Mi.)
> Date: 2012-04-03, 9:46PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> very large Limb from tree in back yard fell last year. I don't own a chainsaw to cut it into firewood. I would love to have this removed at minimal to no cost to us. (i am disabled and on fixed income) If anyone wants the wood, please contact me. If on a good week (where I have money) I can even throw in a case of beer. But please, * no drinking while cutting. * Thankyou. Text Don at 313-693-6367
> 
> :bang:



LMAO, SAFETY FIRST!!! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## TJ-Bill

What a deal.

Fire wood free!! - Fredericton Buy & Sell Goods - Kijiji Fredericton Canada.


----------



## cat-face timber

TJ-Bill said:


> What a deal.
> 
> Fire wood free!! - Fredericton Buy & Sell Goods - Kijiji Fredericton Canada.



Looks like they want their #### scraps clean up for free.
All you local boys should go get this "FIREWOOD", it is alteat a cord or two :bang::bang:


----------



## BrokenToys

millpro said:


> " he says everything's for sale" and I say "I dont want to sell that saw." Guy leaves and the owner looks at me and says, thats a buddy of mine and he just drove 45 minutes to buy that saw, and u just embarrased the #### outa me !!!



EVERYTHING is for sale!! People that want to buy my saw...I'd tell them "price starts at 10 grand". They bid you down; you double your price to 20 grand. They'll get the idea. They ask why than I tell them "that's how much I make using it; you can too!"


----------



## Jakers

D&B Mack said:


> Frost Free Hydrant
> 
> Frost Free Hydrant - $20 (Media)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2012-03-27, 11:29PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Frost free hydrants for sale $20. You dig out, 11 available. If you are reading this, there are still some available.



i think itd be funny to show up with a CAT 345 excavator on a lowboy to dig these out for the guy:msp_biggrin:


----------



## doobie57z

CUT ME WOOD FOR FREE ATV
CUT ME WOOD FOR FREE ATV (minocqua wi)
Date: 2012-04-05, 6:47PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Im looking for an experienced tree cutter to cut firewood from my trees on my land in Minocqua Wi. must have your own chainsaw i just need wood cut i will rent a splitter and split wood myself.
i need enough wood for at least 2 winters to heat my home. i need someone willing to work hard and get the job done would like the job done in a week or less.
if you think you can get the job done and have a chainsaw email to set a starting date!!
thank you.

must be 18 year old or older no lazy worker please

I WOULD LIKE TO GET 2 WINTERS OF WOOD CUT FOR A FREE ATV YOUTH 125CC SUPERMACH


----------



## no tree to big

no tree to big said:


> 10 LONG/LARGE CUT LENGTHS FROM NATURAL BLACK WALNUT TREE-ALL FOR $50
> 
> 
> TEN (10) CUT LENGTHS OF BLACK WALNUT FRESH WOOD
> 
> Pieces of Black Walnut Fresh Cut Wood July 2011 - Measure approximately:
> END DIAMETER LENGTH
> 6-4 inches 45 inches
> 3-4 inches 65 inches
> 3-3 inches 57 inches
> 3-6 inches 41 inches
> 7-7 inches 43 inches
> 1-2 inches 30 inches
> 3-3 inches 75 inches
> 4-6 inches 44 inches
> 2-2 inches 30 inches
> 1-2 inches 11 inches
> 10 PIECES OF NATURAL BLACK WALNUT
> 
> PRICE: $50 FOR ALL
> 
> PRIVATE PARTY
> 
> LOCATION: LAKE FOREST, IL 60045



update the price is now reduced to $35 wonder how long before he realizes that he's just got a bunch of garbage and finally puts it there 10 LONG/LARGE CUT LENGTHS FROM NATURAL BLACK WALNUT TREE-REDUCED $35


----------



## doobie57z

free wood u pick up n haul
He's got pictures...
wausau craigslist > for sale / wanted > free stuff
please flag with care: [?]

miscategorized
prohibited
spam/overpost
best of craigslist
Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
free wood u pick up n haul (wausau)
Date: 2012-04-08, 12:12PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Hello,

Ive got two big piles of wood for the taking. You pick up n haul urself. Plz call me at 7153016689 for directions and set up a time to come and pick up.

Thanks

image 1
image 0

image 1


----------



## Steve2910

no tree to big said:


> update the price is now reduced to $35 wonder how long before he realizes that he's just got a bunch of garbage and finally puts it there 10 LONG/LARGE CUT LENGTHS FROM NATURAL BLACK WALNUT TREE-REDUCED $35



Sounds like a deal to me... as long as it really is "natural Black Walnut". Our local CL is full of people trying to pass of synthetic Black Walnut as "natural".


----------



## haveawoody

Date Listed 07-Apr-12 
Price Free 
Address London, ON N5Y 2G7, Canada 
View map 




I have a big old dresser that someone can have and break down for firewood. Just come pick it up! London @ Dundas and highbury

This ad was posted with the Kijiji Classifieds iPhone app.
Click here to learn more and download the app.
..................................................

Anyone know what the btu is on dresser wood? I've never burnt that species myself.


----------



## Philbert

haveawoody said:


> Anyone know what the btu is on dresser wood?




I hear that that kind of furniture makes 'top drawer' firewood. But to get the actual BTUs, I will have to check with a government bureau!

Philbert


----------



## haveawoody

Philbert,

LOL you should have replied to that persons add.
I can just picture the look on the persons face when reading your reply


----------



## artbaldoni

*I'm a millionaire!!*

MAPLE TREE SAPLING, OBO - $30 (NEWVILLE CARLISLE AREA)

Date: 2012-04-11, 12:21PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

We have 1 Maple Tree Sapling for sale. Measures approximately 6 feet tall. Just started to bud so it needs a new home asap. We are asking $30 or best offer or even a trade. If interested please contact Megan by e-mail or phone: 
Location: NEWVILLE CARLISLE AREA
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 2952339012

Copyright © 2012 craigslist, inc. terms of use privacy policy feedback forum

I have about a million of these in the mountain...I'm rich!! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stihl Wielder

Maplekid said:


> This is one of the worst ones Ive seen yet. Private financing so you can cut down there walnut tree!
> Black Walnut Tree Live 80 Feet
> 
> Black Walnut live tree- Approx 80 feet- 2 1\2 to 3 ft diameter at base- Very healthy- 40 to 50 yrs old- Straight form- Close to street for easy acsess- Perfect for gun stocks- Pool cues - fine furniture etc... I am now entertaining bids- willing to work private financing at current lending rates.- Serious offers only- This is a valuable product in high demand- Additionally, it is rare to accept pubic offers and bids where the wood is usually purchaced by manufacturing- This is a great buisness opportunity for a creative enterprizing individual. Please do research and ask questions as they may arise,
> 
> I need to make another email address for replying to these idiots.


I just did a BW that was at LEAST 120 years old, 80' tall and 3 ft diameter, and we got PAID to take it! I then commenced to mill two logs for lumber, probably around 600 bd ft., give or take.....some milled for gunstocks......this guy is an idiot!


----------



## Jonesy11

Free wood

free wood 3-4 years worth (a pickup full maybe more)?????????????

I am pretty sure a pickup load of wood will last about a month at my house when the fireplace is going


----------



## Jonesy11

*restitched softballs*

I know this isn't for a chainsaw or free wood but I laugh at this everytime I see it.
Are people really that desperate to hit a softball 15-20 feet further (maybe work on your swing speed and build up your muscle)

juiced softballs

Want to add at least 15-20 feet onto each swing! This is the EASIEST way to do it! Let it be known that WE DO take custom orders! Send us your request, we will send you back a quote We will make single balls, but it will be more expensive. Pictured is a usssa, classic m, reebok vr-3000, synthetic leather cover. The ball on the right is the re-stitched one, inside is a .47 core 525 compression ball (worth super blue dot). We have a variety of balls already made that are ready to ship today: most of them are .44 core 400 compression or .47 core 525 compression balls. We price our balls based off what we purchased them for; remember we are wasting two balls in order to sell one! We are willing to negotiate a price based on the amount of balls a customer is purchasing. We have a paypal account but will also take cashier checks. Contact us via email or txt/phone call. 6363592072


----------



## upsnake

So you have to get your ball into the pitchers hands when you (or your team) hits, but then swap it back out when the other team hits. Hmm that won't make anybody suspicious.


----------



## Stihl Wielder

Jonesy11 said:


> Free wood
> 
> free wood 3-4 years worth (a pickup full maybe more)?????????????
> 
> I am pretty sure a pickup load of wood will last about a month at my house when the fireplace is going


maybe they meant 3-4 hours worth.......it probably said a 'hiccup' full maybe more.....lol...


----------



## kevin j

If you are looking for a used MS361, you can save almost $8 under the cost of a new one. kcj






Like New stihl ms361 professional powerhead with over-sized bucking dawgs, only started and ran once for a few test cuts to make sure everything functioned perfect before listing, this is one of the most sought after stihl saws, the power to weight ratio is amazing. 

The oil cap protector looks like its misshaped, may have had part off it chipped off in shipping, on the store shelf, or came form the factory like that, not totally sure, It was like that when I purchased it so i got a few dollars off and than bought the aftermarket dual large bucking spikes...

I paid $629.99 for this saw powerhead and $27.45 for the bucking spikes, never go to put it to use, just had it test ran and now I have to let it go due to some unforeseen home repairs that came up and I need the cash..
so $650 OBO takes it..

please email with any questions:

[email protected]]

thanks
Jason

keywords: stihl ms290 ms310 ms311 ms362 ms440 ms441 chainsaw


----------



## Jakers

it always blows my mind that people think their 361s are worth that. ya see it all over up here and down by the cities



kevin j said:


> If you are looking for a used MS361, you can save almost $8 under the cost of a new one. kcj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like New stihl ms361 professional powerhead with over-sized bucking dawgs, only started and ran once for a few test cuts to make sure everything functioned perfect before listing, this is one of the most sought after stihl saws, the power to weight ratio is amazing.
> 
> The oil cap protector looks like its misshaped, may have had part off it chipped off in shipping, on the store shelf, or came form the factory like that, not totally sure, It was like that when I purchased it so i got a few dollars off and than bought the aftermarket dual large bucking spikes...
> 
> I paid $629.99 for this saw powerhead and $27.45 for the bucking spikes, never go to put it to use, just had it test ran and now I have to let it go due to some unforeseen home repairs that came up and I need the cash..
> so $650 OBO takes it..
> 
> please email with any questions:
> 
> [email protected]]
> 
> thanks
> Jason
> 
> keywords: stihl ms290 ms310 ms311 ms362 ms440 ms441 chainsaw[/QUOTE]


----------



## kevin j

yeah that ad was MSP metro. kcj


----------



## Steve2910

There's a Dolmar 6400 on eBay w/ freight shipping as the only option. Just for kicks, I calculated the shipping to my zip... $378.50!


----------



## Steve2910

Jakers said:


> it always blows my mind that people think their 361s are worth that. ya see it all over up here and down by the cities



There was a lightly used Iron & Oak splitter on our CL a while back... The guy wanted $300 MORE than the internet sale price/ free shipping!


----------



## D&B Mack

kevin j said:


> If you are looking for a used MS361, you can save almost $8 under the cost of a new one. kcj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like New stihl ms361 professional powerhead with over-sized bucking dawgs, *only started and ran once for a few test cuts* to make sure everything functioned perfect before listing, this is one of the most sought after stihl saws, the power to weight ratio is amazing.
> 
> The oil cap protector looks like its misshaped, may have had part off it chipped off in shipping, on the store shelf, or came form the factory like that, not totally sure, It was like that when I purchased it so i got a few dollars off and than bought the aftermarket dual large bucking spikes...
> 
> I paid $629.99 for this saw powerhead and $27.45 for the bucking spikes, never go to put it to use, just had it test ran and now I have to let it go due to some unforeseen home repairs that came up and I need the cash..
> so $650 OBO takes it..
> 
> please email with any questions:
> 
> [email protected]]
> 
> thanks
> Jason
> 
> keywords: stihl ms290 ms310 ms311 ms362 ms440 ms441 chainsaw[/QUOTE]
> 
> 99 out of 100 times, the old "I only ran it one time..." is B.S. Oh really, only one time huh? How did all the paint get worn of the bar? Why is paint rubbed off the bottom? Did you drag it home after the test cut?


----------



## Jonesy11

Giant Cedar Trees

2 Giant cedar trees free for the taking must be removed professionally with cherry picker.


----------



## Jonesy11

Giant Cedar Trees

2 Giant cedar trees free for the taking must be removed professionally with cherry picker.


----------



## ReggieT

How much to "rent" a Cherry Picker??


Jonesy11 said:


> Giant Cedar Trees
> 
> 2 Giant cedar trees free for the taking must be removed professionally with cherry picker.


----------



## JimiLL

greendohn said:


> :waaaht: Looks like fire wood to me....not even a full p/u truck load.



What kinda PU you drivin ?:rolleyes2:


----------



## Jonesy11

Lots of fire wood

A large pile of fire wood its by the side of our house and starting to collect termites so we want it gone you are welcome to it but you will need to store it away from your house, there are two piles one each side of our pathway when I give our address for you to take it, take it all please., 


Termites for free!!!!!


----------



## no tree to big

JimiLL said:


> What kinda PU you drivin ?:rolleyes2:



I could probably haul that whole log with my f150 no problem...probably wouldn't even be squatting to bad.


----------



## ancy

Firewood (Altoona)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-04-17, 9:34PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I am going camping in a couple weeks. Looking for firewood that is already cut up in fireplace or firepit size. NOT interested in cutting down a tree or hauling away huge tree trunks. I dont have a chainsaw. I do
not want to pay anything for it so if you sell firewood, do not reply. I will come pick up at your convenience. Dont want brush either. Sorry for being picky but just illustrating what I want.


----------



## upsnake

I want a new Mustang. I want it delivered to my house, I do not want to drive to get it. Also it must be black or red, none of those crappy white cars. I prefer it to be a GT 500 but would settle for a GT 300. Also I do not want to pay anything for it, so if you are a car stealership, or somebody that sells cars don't bother to reply.
Sorry for being so picky, but I am sick of ads where people are offering to give me their crappy Mustang GT's and expecting me to go pick them up.

Or

I am going on a gambling trip next week. Looking for a bag of cash to take with me. I would like fifties because large totals are easier to carry around. I do not have a savings account. NOT interested in working for this cash or selling anything so if you want something in return please do not reply. I will come pick up at your convenience. Don’t want change either. Sorry for being picky but just illustrating what I need to feed my habit. 

Maybe I should post this on CL. Haha


----------



## SpiralAcacia

upsnake said:


> I want a new Mustang. I want it delivered to my house, I do not want to drive to get it. Also it must be black or red, none of those crappy white cars. I prefer it to be a GT 500 but would settle for a GT 300. Also I do not want to pay anything for it, so if you are a car stealership, or somebody that sells cars don't bother to reply.
> Sorry for being so picky, but I am sick of ads where people are offering to give me their crappy Mustang GT's and expecting me to go pick them up.
> 
> Or
> 
> I am going on a gambling trip next week. Looking for a bag of cash to take with me. I would like fifties because large totals are easier to carry around. I do not have a savings account. NOT interested in working for this cash or selling anything so if you want something in return please do not reply. I will come pick up at your convenience. Don’t want change either. Sorry for being picky but just illustrating what I need to feed my habit.
> 
> Maybe I should post this on CL. Haha



Hey man, I can sort you out on this money thing, got a big mixed pile of 50's & 100's (some 20's there too but only a few) blocking my gate, like you said you are welcome to come over and load all the cash you can carry. Here. 

Beer included!
:cool2:

SA


----------



## CRThomas

*I want this*



ancy said:


> Firewood (Altoona)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2012-04-17, 9:34PM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> I am going camping in a couple weeks. Looking for firewood that is already cut up in fireplace or firepit size. NOT interested in cutting down a tree or hauling away huge tree trunks. I dont have a chainsaw. I do
> not want to pay anything for it so if you sell firewood, do not reply. I will come pick up at your convenience. Dont want brush either. Sorry for being picky but just illustrating what I want.[/QU I want it my way bring logs to my yard saw the logs in to 16 inchs long. Split them and bundle them into 8 stick bundles. After a 100 cord you can do you one cord and clean up the mess. Hen get off my property


----------



## Steve2910

ancy said:


> Firewood (Altoona)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2012-04-17, 9:34PM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> I am going camping in a couple weeks. Looking for firewood that is already cut up in fireplace or firepit size. Not interested in cutting down a tree or hauling away huge tree trunks. I dont have a chainsaw. I do
> not want to pay anything for it so if you sell firewood, do not reply. I will come pick up at your convenience. Dont want brush either. Sorry for being picky but just illustrating what I want.



I am going broke every  week. I want to work as hard as I've ever worked in my life, for half of what I made 8 years ago. If you have anything to sell, please do not reply, as I have no money. Sorry for being picky, just trying to illustrate my will to survive.


----------



## darkbyrd

ancy said:


> Firewood (Altoona)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2012-04-17, 9:34PM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> I am going camping in a couple weeks. Looking for firewood that is already cut up in fireplace or firepit size. NOT interested in cutting down a tree or hauling away huge tree trunks. I dont have a chainsaw. I do
> not want to pay anything for it so if you sell firewood, do not reply. I will come pick up at your convenience. Dont want brush either. Sorry for being picky but just illustrating what I want.



Maybe this dude should be working instead of taking time off for camping if he can't afford to pay a man for half a truckload of pine.


----------



## Philbert

darkbyrd said:


> Maybe this dude should be working instead of taking time off for camping if he can't afford to pay a man for half a truckload of pine.



Or at least not so picky when he is begging?

Philbert


----------



## artbaldoni

Apparantly beggars _can_ be choosers...


----------



## Steve2910

artbaldoni said:


> Apparently beggars _can_ be choosers...



Yeah, but... Kind of like the $500 CL Walnut logs. They can ask for whatever they want. Getting it on their terms is another story.


----------



## HeRoze

Maplekid said:


> I need to make another email address for replying to these idiots.



? GuerrillaMail.com


----------



## doobie57z

Standing Large Pines
Standing Large Pines - $1 (Hazelhurst)
Date: 2012-04-18, 7:37PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Homeowner on 6 acres has 20+ large red and white pines for removal. You cut and haul logs -homeowner will take care of brush and cleanup. Would trade wood for stump removal/grinding.


----------



## darkbyrd

doobie57z said:


> Standing Large Pines
> Standing Large Pines - $1 (Hazelhurst)
> Date: 2012-04-18, 7:37PM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> Homeowner on 6 acres has 20+ large red and white pines for removal. You cut and haul logs -homeowner will take care of brush and cleanup. Would trade wood for stump removal/grinding.



I'd do that one for the timber if it was close. Might even pull stumps with the tractor at a cheap price too. Nothing that might fall on a house or something though.


----------



## JimiLL

Free Candles! Used!

2 Blue Candles-used


----------



## D&B Mack

JimiLL said:


> Free Candles! Used!
> 
> 2 Blue Candles-used



Would go well with my Ouija board. :rolleyes2:


----------



## greendohn

JimiLL said:


> What kinda PU you drivin ?:rolleyes2:



Just an old beat rig Dodge. I generally load 'er down to the frame rails. I aint scared to load the beast cab high.


----------



## Jonesy11

Free FIREWOOD

Free logs, 20 cord ash, hackberry, locust, oak. You must be able to take the 15 large logs that range from 3' to 8' in diameter. I have a loader to help put on trailer. If ur still interested leave your number. Thanks. 



SEEMS LIKE A LARGE OVER GUESTIMATION OF WOOD AND SIZES TO ME


----------



## Jonesy11

MAPLE TREE free free free

FREE MAPLE TREE WITH POWER LINES THROUGH THE MIDDLE OF IT AND CLOSE TO HOUSES TO BE REMOVED BY YOU FOR A PAYMENT OF KEEPING ALL THE WOOD!!!!!

Ive got a large Maple tree over my driveway in Neighbours yard, there in agreance it needs to be cut down. If you or you know anyone who would like to come cut it down and take the wood for smoking or burning or what ever you wanna use it for please feel free.... will put pics up later

FIRST ONE TO GET TO IT TAKES IT !!!!!!!


----------



## D&B Mack

*Pics in link*

Fire Wood


Fire Wood - $100 (989 N Hills Blvd, Pottstown)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-04-12, 11:12AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Mullberry tree cut down beginning of this month

the entire load is just over a chord. (with cutting trunk down)

Bring saw to cut stump down, 32 in. dia. by 4 ft tall

If you remove stump, price goes down to $85

I can deliver just the fresh cut wood for $135

ph. 610-970-3941 or my cell 317-460-1301


----------



## zogger

*Not even walnut!*

Valuable, oh so valuable, oak trees hanging over HER HOME. Come and get them for the valuable oak, make table tops and NO BUBBAS, so that leaves all you guys out, ya hear? 

I need trees cut down for the wood


----------



## cat-face timber

zogger said:


> Valuable, oh so valuable, oak trees hanging over HER HOME. Come and get them for the valuable oak, make table tops and NO BUBBAS, so that leaves all you guys out, ya hear?
> 
> I need trees cut down for the wood



Her Husband needs to Join AS, he will have about 10 saws in about a month, and he will spend all his time on here discussing SQUISH and Woods Porting. Then he can FELL his own DAMM trees.


----------



## BigE

Jonesy11 said:


> Free FIREWOOD
> 
> Free logs, 20 cord ash, hackberry, locust, oak. You must be able to take the 15 large logs that range from 3' to 8' in diameter. I have a loader to help put on trailer. If ur still interested leave your number. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> SEEMS LIKE A LARGE OVER GUESTIMATION OF WOOD AND SIZES TO ME



8' in diameter is pretty dang big. There's a lot of wood in there if it is any length at all. I had some 3' diameter trees on my property that I know had more than a cord of wood in them. Of course, they were also well over 100' tall.

My guess, though, is the person giving the wood away meant 3" to 8", and you are right on the money in saying that it is way smaller than 20 cords, even 20 face cords.


----------



## Gavman

Jonesy11 said:


> MAPLE TREE free free free
> 
> FREE MAPLE TREE WITH POWER LINES THROUGH THE MIDDLE OF IT AND CLOSE TO HOUSES TO BE REMOVED BY YOU FOR A PAYMENT OF KEEPING ALL THE WOOD!!!!!
> 
> Ive got a large Maple tree over my driveway in Neighbours yard, there in agreance it needs to be cut down. If you or you know anyone who would like to come cut it down and take the wood for smoking or burning or what ever you wanna use it for please feel free.... will put pics up later
> 
> FIRST ONE TO GET TO IT TAKES IT !!!!!!!




I would love to show up in an old beater pick up, pull a beater saw out and just fell that one on the house, wires an all and then just run like a bastard, leaving truck, saw an all, heck even grab a friendly dog from a few blocks away and leave him in the truck..... Go home and watch the news:cool2:


----------



## ReggieT

*All or nuthing boys!!!!!*

Don't give her any lip about that's all yer little P/U or Dump truck will hold!
No old school excuses' like...I gotta go get extra saws, beer, back muscles or must dump this load and..."I'LL BE BACK"!!!:cool2:

SHE AIN"T BUYING IT!!!!!!!!!!!!....:rolleyes2:

*FREE FIREWOOD - All or None*
Free wood - All or None


Date: 2012-04-19, 3:10PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected]

We had a tree cut down in our front yard that was as old as the city of Huntsville itself. It is cut in pieces but large pieces. I really want ALL of it out of my yard. All or none. Bring your chain saw, bring your trucks, bring your brothers, sons, uncles whoever you need to help. I just want it GONE. Oh, and its free.


----------



## cat-face timber

Need to fix chain saw (Northwest)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-04-16, 7:26PM MST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I need help fixing a chain saw asap. Please leave me your number or email. 
• Location: Northwest
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 2962491543

Well get to it boys, he needs help!


----------



## Jonesy11

*Can't trust people on craigslist*

OK so the guy has a email address and internet through library or something where he can check it??? kinda makes me wonder about some people and their sob stories to get something out of giving individuals.

Help Homeless



Help Homeless (kcmo)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-04-20, 10:36AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I am a homeless out of work Union Painter I have a job waiting for me all I need is transportation. I am a prouduct of the ecomony. I dont use drugs or drink I have no criminal history. I am in desperate need to get out of this situation. I have explored every avenue possable. Please Help. Thank you.


----------



## stihlaficionado

Jonesy11 said:


> OK so the guy has a email address and internet through library or something where he can check it??? kinda makes me wonder about some people and their sob stories to get something out of giving individuals.
> 
> Help Homeless
> 
> 
> 
> Help Homeless (kcmo)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2012-04-20, 10:36AM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> I am a homeless out of work Union Painter I have a job waiting for me all I need is transportation. I am a prouduct of the ecomony. I dont use drugs or drink I have no criminal history. I am in desperate need to get out of this situation. I have explored every avenue possable. Please Help. Thank you.



U never know. He may be legit. That said, most folks wouldn't respond to such an ad.
There are local agencies that can offer some help, but most folks in this situation wouldn't know how to contact them. I do know that our local Salvation Army & several church sponsored groups do give cash donations on a need basis.


----------



## Jonesy11

18" GAS CHAINSAW

*New Barely used 18" Craftsman Gas Chainsaw#
*No need for fuel mixing with this chain saw it uses straight unleaded fuel!!!
*Slim Pull Technology for easy starts
*42cc Engine


----------



## Philbert

Jonesy11 said:


> *New Barely used 18" Craftsman Gas Chainsaw#
> *No need for fuel mixing with this chain saw it uses straight unleaded fuel!!!



"_No need for fuel mixing with this chain saw as I already straight gassed it and seized the engine_"


----------



## zogger

Jonesy11 said:


> 18" GAS CHAINSAW
> 
> *New Barely used 18" Craftsman Gas Chainsaw#
> *No need for fuel mixing with this chain saw it uses straight unleaded fuel!!!
> *Slim Pull Technology for easy starts
> *42cc Engine



Did you call that bonehead up? I'm tempted to flag that post before he burns some unsuspecting person.


----------



## BigE

OK, it's not Craigslist, but it is a very funny review of a Craftsman saw.
From http://community.craftsman.com/Craftsman-18-In-42CC-Gas-Chain-Saw--2551-review-eef3

Pros
Price, Easy Start, 1 year warranty, Chain Adjustment, Easier than hand saw
Cons
None so far

Craftsman 18 In. 42CC Gas Chain Saw — 

i bought this saw for a spare and i use it every day. i am stratifiedlogger because i blow up my Johnson Red chain saw. the chain good loose after the first 15 to 20 minuets but that is command. i cut some wood 58 inches round it was like cutting butter. i had to sharpen the chain 2-3 a day and the does last it makes 6 month that i have the same chain on and it still cuts well. this is my main saw now and my Johnson Red is my spare.


----------



## Jonesy11

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/tls/2973764888.html

HAVE A POULAN WILD THING LIKE NEW I USE IT ONE WINTER FOR FIRE WOOD THE CHAIN NEEDS TO BE SHARPENED BUT IT RUNS GREAT ASKING $50#







those cutters on that chain seems awfully backwards¿¿¿¿????


----------



## haveawoody

Jonesy11,


LOL LOL LOL
I have a feeling with just a small bit of work that chainsaw would cut much better.
Bet the chain is sharp as new 

Once they install a reverse gear that saw should be good to go. LOL


----------



## JimiLL

D&B Mack said:


> Fire Wood
> 
> 
> Fire Wood - $100 (989 N Hills Blvd, Pottstown)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2012-04-12, 11:12AM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Mullberry tree cut down beginning of this month
> 
> the entire load is just over a chord. (with cutting trunk down)
> 
> Bring saw to cut stump down, 32 in. dia. by 4 ft tall
> 
> If you remove stump, price goes down to $85
> 
> I can deliver just the fresh cut wood for $135
> 
> ph. 610-970-3941 or my cell 317-460-1301



That is just full of fail


----------



## darkbyrd




----------



## Steve NW WI

This guy needs to either start splitting and stacking, or find another way to fund his motor home fuel. I'd say he's about $199.99 too high. 



CL ad said:


> Huge Pile of Fire Wood (Forest Lake)
> Date: 2012-04-19, 9:14AM CDT
> Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?]
> We just had a huge tree taken down and would like to sell the firewood.
> 
> Use for fireplace or Outdoor Furnace.
> 
> Wood is cut up into manageable lengths for 1 or 2 people
> 
> 16 inches up to 4 feet long depending on diameter of log.
> 
> Contractor said the amount of wood we have is worth approx $300
> 
> Will sell all for $200 if taken in few days.
> 
> Bring truck and a helper ( plus a chain saw if you want shorter lengths )
> 
> 651-402-0878


----------



## D&B Mack

zogger said:


> Did you call that bonehead up? I'm tempted to flag that post before he burns some unsuspecting person.



Someone got him to change the ad.



> 18" GAS CHAINSAW - $115 (Mid Town KCMO off I-70)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2012-04-20, 4:08PM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *New Barely used 18" Craftsman Gas Chainsaw l
> *Slim Pull Technology for easy starts
> *42cc Engine
> 
> 
> ***Call Willie @ 913-208-6733***


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

BigE said:


> OK, it's not Craigslist, but it is a very funny review of a Craftsman saw.
> From http://community.craftsman.com/Craftsman-18-In-42CC-Gas-Chain-Saw--2551-review-eef3
> 
> Pros
> Price, Easy Start, 1 year warranty, Chain Adjustment, Easier than hand saw
> Cons
> None so far
> 
> Craftsman 18 In. 42CC Gas Chain Saw —
> 
> i bought this saw for a spare and i use it every day. i am stratifiedlogger because i blow up my Johnson Red chain saw. the chain good loose after the first 15 to 20 minuets but that is command. i cut some wood 58 inches round it was like cutting butter. i had to sharpen the chain 2-3 a day and the does last it makes 6 month that i have the same chain on and it still cuts well. this is my main saw now and my Johnson Red is my spare.




Sounds like Google Language tools didn't do a very good job of translating the Chinese...


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

darkbyrd said:


>



I hope that's a 'best of Craigslist' ad.


----------



## HeRoze

*Mcculloch 14 inch chain saw with air mattress - $40 (lawrenceville)*
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-04-07, 5:51AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected]
--------------------------------------------------------------------

Refurbished chain saw. It needs a new spark plug and gas, that is it. I do not have the
wrench to take it out. I was told by a small engine repair person. It pulls fine
I do not want to take the time, I am in a townhome community. I also have a coleman
double queen air mattress with stand up air pump. They will be sold together
I have pics on my camera phone. I just need you phone number.

price is firm for both 

===
cool - the guy refurbished it without a wrench or gas! or the 'repair person' refurbished it without changing the plug!... either way. i hope the buyer fills the mattress as they most likely will need to lie down after messing with that saw.


----------



## Iska3

HeRoze said:


> *Mcculloch 14 inch chain saw with air mattress - $40 (lawrenceville)*
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2012-04-07, 5:51AM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected]
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Refurbished chain saw. It needs a new spark plug and gas, that is it. I do not have the
> wrench to take it out. I was told by a small engine repair person. It pulls fine
> I do not want to take the time, I am in a townhome community. I also have a coleman
> double queen air mattress with stand up air pump. They will be sold together
> I have pics on my camera phone. I just need you phone number.
> 
> price is firm for both
> 
> ===
> cool - the guy refurbished it without a wrench or gas! or the 'repair person' refurbished it without changing the plug!... either way. i hope the buyer fills the mattress as they most likely will need to lie down after messing with that saw.



Sounds like he was sleeping on the job..


----------



## HeRoze

Jonesy11 said:


> GAS CHAIN SAW 16 INCH 40CC LIKE NEW
> 
> HAVE A POULAN WILD THING LIKE NEW I USE IT ONE WINTER FOR FIRE WOOD THE CHAIN NEEDS TO BE SHARPENED BUT IT RUNS GREAT ASKING $50#
> 
> those cutters on that chain seems awfully backwards¿¿¿¿????



if that was nearby I would snag that one...


----------



## D&B Mack

wheel barrol


wheel barrol (boyertown pa)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-04-26, 9:20AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


i have a good working wheel barrol it is nice n big. can use for a big ammount of yard work. Please call or text 484-274-7366
thnk u


----------



## Stihl Wielder

Yet another free firewood post on Craigslist. Heck, this is a hell of a deal, don'tcha think??:biggrinbounce2:

FREE FIREWOOD!!


----------



## upsnake

Ooooh No charge, how generous of them.  :msp_ohmy:


----------



## D&B Mack

Stihl Weilder said:


> Yet another free firewood post on Craigslist. Heck, this is a hell of a deal, don'tcha think??:biggrinbounce2:
> 
> FREE FIREWOOD!!



I like how they demand you take all the limbs as well. Yeah, wouldn't want to get one over on them.


----------



## cat-face timber

Good Luck falling that one, if it falls and breaks their house, I wonder if we would have to clean that up also?


----------



## SpiralAcacia

cat-face timber said:


> Good Luck falling that one, if it falls and breaks their house, I wonder if we would have to clean that up also?



Sure, just put up a CL ad *"FREE HOME but you must take ALL scattered bricks, twisted window panes, broken plaster boards, shattered roof tiles, crushed rafters etc, bidders can take all debris to feel large open pits in their backyard NO CHARGE. "*

People can be open hearted and generous can't they? :cool2:

SA


----------



## no tree to big

FREE$$$ Pine Tree Branches-FIRE WOOD

FREE$$$ Pine Tree Branches-FIRE WOOD (Evergreen Park)

Date: 2012-04-28, 9:20AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Just had large pine trees cut down. Have a lot of branches from the trees outside in the front yard. FREE!!!!!! 

Call 708 408 4823 only if seriously interested.


----------



## darkbyrd

no tree to big said:


> FREE$$$ Pine Tree Branches-FIRE WOOD
> 
> FREE$$$ Pine Tree Branches-FIRE WOOD (Evergreen Park)
> 
> Date: 2012-04-28, 9:20AM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> Just had large pine trees cut down. Have a lot of branches from the trees outside in the front yard. FREE!!!!!!
> 
> Call 708 408 4823 only if seriously interested.



Score!


----------



## KiwiBro

*Firewood - Free tree for removal*

"Large banksia free for removal. Must be able to remove without causing damage, as it overhangs a neighbouring property...No payment required."

Rest assured, all you Northern Hemisphere tree people, they'll pay your travel expenses to lil' ole NZ, honest they will.






Firewood - Free tree for removal | Trade Me


----------



## D&B Mack

THICK AND HEAVY METAL PIPE


THICK AND HEAVY METAL PIPE - $4 (PHILA--PA)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-04-29, 7:00PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


MEASURES 21" LONG BY 1 3/4"OPENING DIAMETER
CAN BE USED FOR A PLUMBERS AID IN LEVERAGING SOMETHING TO OPEN 

~Or could be use as a fluid transfer device... :msp_wink:


----------



## D&B Mack

*Not really a laugh...*

Commercial Log Splitter


Commercial Log Splitter - $4500 (marshalls creek)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-04-30, 7:37AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Selling a commercial Iron and Oak log splitter. This splitter has the capability to split 2, 4, and 6 ways. Has a hydraulic log lift and a hydraulic wedge lift. Compound detent valve that automatically retracts wedge once log is split. Tires are good. comes with 4 way wedge and 6 way wedge ($1400 new). Call 570-223-9898


----------



## Steve NW WI

D&B Mack said:


> THICK AND HEAVY METAL PIPE
> 
> 
> THICK AND HEAVY METAL PIPE - $4 (PHILA--PA)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2012-04-29, 7:00PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> MEASURES 21" LONG BY 1 3/4"OPENING DIAMETER
> CAN BE USED FOR A PLUMBERS AID IN LEVERAGING SOMETHING TO OPEN
> 
> ~Or could be use as a fluid transfer device... :msp_wink:



That's not a pipe, that's an attitude adjuster! (Or may be useful fo this as well: :deadhorse: )


----------



## D&B Mack

Airsoft guns CHEAP




> Airsoft guns CHEAP - $350 (Pottstown area)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2012-04-29, 12:22PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> I have two airsoft guns one is a fully auto matic Pws diablo brand new barely used and I have an echo one sniper rifle with a $70 attachment scope the Pws diablo was $300 brand new and the sniper was $350 brand new I'm looking to get at least $350 for the both of them or $150 for one of them....... I WILL EMAIL PICTURES IF U CALL ME AT: 48four-6two4-84foursix.... Thanks for looking, and make me and offer the worst I can say Is no
> 
> •Location: Pottstown area
> •it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> PostingID: 2986018398



So, two for $350, or $150 per each. So wondering if I can buy them both separately?


----------



## upsnake

Fire wood Free

Fire wood Free (Swartz Creek)

Date: 2012-04-22, 1:58PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I have a standing dead pine, and a standing green pine that need to come down,, Fall them to the north and there is no problem, there is a power line to the south.. no need to get off my driveway the trees are there along the drive so no getting stuck. If you want one or the other or both you MUST cut them down and haul off the brush as well as the logs,, my guess is One pick-up load per tree will get the brush and the good logs.. I am not charging for the wood and your not charging me to cut them down ,,your risk!!! Free all you have to do is the labor!!! 
Location: Swartz Creek
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 2936705215


----------



## kyle1!

*more walnut gold*

Walnut logs for sale

Brian


----------



## upsnake

25 dollars


----------



## D&B Mack

kyle1! said:


> Walnut logs for sale
> 
> Brian



I give the guy credit though, they're not standing, 10' from the house, in power lines and leaning over the neighbors new garage.


----------



## KiwiBro

upsnake said:


> Fire wood Free
> 
> Fire wood Free (Swartz Creek)
> 
> Date: 2012-04-22, 1:58PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> I have a standing dead pine, and a standing green pine that need to come down,, Fall them to the north and there is no problem, there is a power line to the south.. no need to get off my driveway the trees are there along the drive so no getting stuck. If you want one or the other or both you MUST cut them down and haul off the brush as well as the logs,, my guess is One pick-up load per tree will get the brush and the good logs.. I am not charging for the wood and your not charging me to cut them down ,,your risk!!! *Free all you have to do is the labor!!! *



Can anyone point me to where I can find *free* saws, gas, oil, tools, car, trailer, training, ropes, insurance, dump, chipper, splitter and time?


----------



## Philbert

KiwiBro said:


> Can anyone point me to where I can find *free* saws, gas, oil, tools, car, trailer, training, ropes, insurance, dump, chipper, splitter and time?



C'mon bro! That's what you buy with all the cash you rake in selling his old, dead, pine sticks!

Philbert


----------



## zogger

D&B Mack said:


> Airsoft guns CHEAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, two for $350, or $150 per each. So wondering if I can buy them both separately?



Hopefully this is in response to recognizing that less time should be spent playing junior rambo, and more on basic education, like second grade math.

I mean even Jethro got his cipherin' and guhzintas down by sixth grade...

I see some of these ads on CL and sometimes I wonder about people, exactly WTF do they do for twelve years in school? My guess is nothing besides oh so valuable in later life "team sports"....or this guy, junior rambo

You have people who are barely literate to start with, then they use text speech in the ads a lot. But they all want at least a high paying middle class job with bennies...

I am starting to sympathize with a lot of these big companies when they offshore even simple factory jobs.


----------



## KenJax Tree

$1,000 STIHL Gift Cer $700.00

Bought in January 2012 expires in 90 days...lets see February,March,April..... Oh wait Stihl said you can still use it. RIIIIIGGGGGHHHHTT!!

Good luck using an expired gift certificate!!


----------



## D&B Mack

KenJax Tree said:


> $1,000 STIHL Gift Cer $700.00
> 
> Bought in January 2012 expires in 90 days...lets see February,March,April..... Oh wait Stihl said you can still use it. RIIIIIGGGGGHHHHTT!!
> 
> Good luck using an expired gift certificate!!



I thought it was illegal for a gift certificate to expire anymore...something with the new credit card laws?

I am going to contact and tell him to mail it to me and I will send the money if good.


----------



## upsnake

Used Outdoor Woodstove


Ok today I have a used outdoor wood stove that was in use when a pole barn caught fire. This stove was only used for a few months. The stove has been tested by the factory and does not have any leaks and will have all new electrical parts replaced. At this time all the outer shell has been removed along with the insulation. The perfect stove for someone to get cheap and fix up on thier own. This unit would heat up to 2500 sq. feet or less. Give me a call if you would like further details or ask questions @517-420-5008. I also carry all parts you would need to hook up including the underground insulated pex.

Not really a laugh, but for 1500 if somebody was looking for an OWB, no idea what brand, or what shape or anything but...


----------



## kevin j

now is this stove the reason the pole barn caught fire?


----------



## upsnake

good question, I have no idea. Haha, Maybe well probably, but it may be the users error even if it was the stove that did it. Hahah Or it could be a evil stove. haha


----------



## ZeroLife

upsnake said:


> good question, I have no idea. Haha, Maybe well probably, but it may be the users error even if it was the stove that did it. Hahah Or it could be a evil stove. haha



You're not selling me very well dude.....:msp_mellow:


----------



## blades

Stove was owned by Chuckie ( evil stove).


----------



## Philbert

This guy must get his chains sharpened at the University ?



> CARLTON 20 INCH CHAIN FITS STIHL .063/.325 81 DR. LINKS used 1 time & *professorially* sharpened have 3 . $12.00 ea or 30 for all call john . . .



Philbert


----------



## cckemm

Why clean up when you can get paid to have somebody else clean up for you.

wood scrap pile

wood scrap pile
reminence from splitting wood and wood delivery
you bring truck and shovels
good for kindling wood/fire starting
$50 OBO


----------



## KiwiBro

Next year it will be:
bargain mulch/compost pile
reminence from splitting wood and wood delivery
you bring truck and shovels
good for garden
$50 OBO


----------



## D&B Mack

KiwiBro said:


> Next year it will be:
> bargain mulch/compost pile
> reminence from splitting wood and wood delivery
> you bring truck and shovels
> good for garden
> $50 OBO



I will one up that though and offer loading for free. :biggrin:


----------



## Philbert

[Start Vent]

I have some NOS STIHL parts listed on CL (and here in the Classifieds). Guy calls me up, "_How much you want for this bar?_"
"*$30*"
"_I'll give you $25_"
"*That's OK - I'm firm at $30, it's a $47 STIHL bar new.*" (based on my dealer's price)
"_NO it's NOT! It's on the shelf at ABC Implement Company for $40 any day of the week!_"
So I call ABC Implement Company - $47.

If you don't want to pay $30, that's fine. There are plenty of times I will only buy something if it is an exceptionally good deal. Especially, if it's not something that I might use, but don't necessarily need right away. You want to see if I will go lower? I'm not offended or upset; that's part of bargaining. But if you are going to lie, at least come up with something good, not something that is so easy to check. And don't be a jerk.

Another guy came by a little later. Nice guy. Chatted about saws. Selected a number of things. Asked for a little more off as 'a package'. Gave it to him, and threw in something else I thought he could use that was not listed on CL, but I had extras of.

[End vent]

Philbert


----------



## CK1

Philbert said:


> [Start Vent]
> 
> I have some NOS STIHL parts listed on CL (and here in the Classifieds). Guy calls me up, "_How much you want for this bar?_"
> "*$30*"
> "_I'll give you $25_"
> "*That's OK - I'm firm at $30, it's a $47 STIHL bar new.*" (based on my dealer's price)
> "_NO it's NOT! It's on the shelf at ABC Implement Company for $40 any day of the week!_"
> So I call ABC Implement Company - $47.
> 
> If you don't want to pay $30, that's fine. There are plenty of times I will only buy something if it is an exceptionally good deal. Especially, if it's not something that I might use, but don't necessarily need right away. You want to see if I will go lower? I'm not offended or upset; that's part of bargaining. But if you are going to lie, at least come up with something good, not something that is so easy to check. And don't be a jerk.
> 
> Another guy came by a little later. Nice guy. Chatted about saws. Selected a number of things. Asked for a little more off as 'a package'. Gave it to him, and threw in something else I thought he could use that was not listed on CL, but I had extras of.
> 
> [End vent]
> 
> Philbert




CL hint:

I've sold many an item on CL & learned a good trick yrs ago. If I want say, $50 for an item, I'll advertise said item for $60. Guy comes and looks at item & says will u take $50 for it? I'll stand there and look up & think bout it for ten secs, & slowly say.....ok. I end up getting what I WANTED for the item & the buyer thinks he got a great deal. No harm, no foul.


----------



## Philbert

CK1 said:


> I've sold many an item on CL & learned a good trick yrs ago. If I want say, $50 for an item, I'll advertise said item for $60.



I try to be upfront and not play 'the game'. Again, I am not upset when someone asks if I will go lower, it's when they are a jerk about, lie, make up stories, etc.

- Had a guy call and say he wanted something that was priced at $10. Drove 20 miles to get it. Said he only had $5 when he showed up. I told him where the local ATMs were.

- Had a woman show up to buy something and ask if I would take a check. Told her no. She said that she did not know that I wanted cash, really wanted the item, and would call me back the next day. She did not. I called her as a courtesy and she said she wanted to re-think it and would I go down on the price. I hung up, called the next guy on the list, it was gone in an hour.

Philbert


----------



## Iska3

+1 

I went to see a guy about a staple gun that I wanted for a JOB (he was asking $85.00 for the gun) I saw that the gun was new just like he said. I was shocked and said, "You want $85.00 for this?" (knowing it was well worth $190.00) He looked at me and said, "I Really need the money so I'll take $75.00" I gave the guy a $100.00 bill, took the gun, case, staples and said, I don't have change so keep the extra and do lunch on me. 
I try to be upfront and not play 'the game' Sometimes it works both ways for me. 



Philbert said:


> I try to be upfront and not play 'the game'. Again, I am not upset when someone asks if I will go lower, it's when they are a jerk about, lie, make up stories, etc.
> 
> - Had a guy call and say he wanted something that was priced at $10. Drove 20 miles to get it. Said he only had $5 when he showed up. I told him where the local ATMs were.
> 
> - Had a woman show up to buy something and ask if I would take a check. Told her no. She said that she did not know that I wanted cash, really wanted the item, and would call me back the next day. She did not. I called her as a courtesy and she said she wanted to re-think it and would I go down on the price. I hung up, called the next guy on the list, it was gone in an hour.
> 
> Philbert


----------



## HeRoze

I had a guy come look at a car that I am selling. he got around to asking the price. I told him 'that depends' on whether he wanted to haggle or not. if so, we could start out at $4250 and get down to $4000, or we could just start at $4k and I'd let him talk me down to $3999 so he could 'win.' He laughed and took my #, saying he needed to find the cash...


----------



## upsnake

Oooh goody, 6" from the fence, taller than the lot is wide, and struck by lightening. That one ought to be fun.



FREE: Standing dead birch tree

FREE: Standing dead birch tree (Downtown Flint)

Date: 2012-04-11, 3:16PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Good Afternoon..........My next door neighbor has asked me to find someone that is need of some firewood to keep their home warm. She has a 45-50 ft tall birch tree that is 6 inches off of my fence line and was struck by lightening last year, so it killed the tree. She doesn't have money to pay to have it removed, so she asked me to see if I could find someone for her. If you are interested, please let me know. She would like this tree gone ASAP. 
Location: Downtown Flint
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 2932684129


----------



## avalancher

cckemm said:


> Why clean up when you can get paid to have somebody else clean up for you.
> 
> wood scrap pile
> 
> wood scrap pile
> reminence from splitting wood and wood delivery
> you bring truck and shovels
> good for kindling wood/fire starting
> $50 OBO



Man, at that rate I just pushed $2000 worth into a pile and set a match to it. Shoulda listed it on Craigslist I guess!


----------



## CK1

I was out of state & checked the local CL for trailers. 6'x22' tandem trailer for sale for $850. I didn't haggle on the price, raced 60 miles to get it before anyone else beat me to it. Locally a CL guy was selling a high wall all steel 7x20 tandem trailer. He started out at $1800 & a month later dropped the price to $1200. I bought that one too. I was never going to pay 18 for it, so I waited. Plenty of great deals on CL just waiting to be snatched up.


----------



## gtsawyer

CL (and similar on-line classifieds) are good for laughs, and also good for great deals. You have to constantly watch for the good deals, or they'll be gone before you know it.


----------



## kyle1!

*Plastic Pallets*

Probably not a good deal but maybe you just need to buy them all to get a better price.

Plastic Pallets

Brian


----------



## HeRoze

OMG an honest firewood seller!!!!

Firewood - Split Pecan 

Seasoned split pecan firewood for sale. This is the best wood for smoking on the grill! My customers have won numerous grilling competitions using my pecan firewood. It is simply the best! I sell true cord measurements or fractions of a cord to be fair and honest. Everyone has a different opinion of how much a "truckload" of wood is so I sell stacked, measured amounts so there is no misunderstanding of how much wood you are actually getting for your money.

A full cord of wood is 128 cu.ft. or a stack 4' high x 4' deep x 8' wide or any other dimensions that total 128 cu.ft. A face cord is 1 stack of 16" logs that are stacked 4' high x 8' wide or 1/3 of a cord. (most pickup trucks will hold about a face cord)

My prices are $60 / face cord, $90 / half cord, and $180 / full cord. Local delivery and stacking is available for a small fee. I have lots of satisfied repeat customers. Call me to become my next one!


----------



## CK1

In January, Some lady posted an CL ad looking to "rent" an elephant for a birthday party. I can assure you there are NO elephants around here one could rent lol. I thought I'd have some fun and emailed her the following:

" I heard u need a elephant for a party. Where is the party located? It can be pretty pricey transporting a elephant locally. If I have to transport on any local highway, I'll need to get special permits, hire law enforcement to follow me & hire a veterinarian skilled in Elephantology, to accompany me. All party participators will need to sign a release of liability form, in case the elephant tramples or sits on or tosses anyone. Though my elephant is docile, you'll need to have a ten million liability insurance policy, to cover any possible damage if said elephant should go on a rampage or sit on a car or jump in a swimming pool, etc etc. Email me & we'll discuss cost. Thanks. See attachment of "Buzzy"."


lol!


----------



## Whiteash

cjcocn said:


> I said no to all of their "requests," although the 4 barn requests were just after they moved in so it took a while to get through to them.
> 
> Generally what happens is they'll see us somewhere, say hello, and use that as a springboard for a favor.
> 
> LOL ... very early on they saw us drive by on our way into town, called me on my cell, and asked me to bring them back a case of drinks "since I was going into town anyway." I told them that they'd have to do their own shopping.
> 
> ... I don't talk to them much anymore.



With some people the only thing that makes them good neighbors is if you have a high fence and a permit to carry. If you have those two things for some reason their intellegence level seems to rise... lol :stupid:


----------



## Whiteash

So, two for $350, or $150 per each. So wondering if I can buy them both separately?[/QUOTE]

Reminds me of the local one stop. Grape, Strawberry or Orange Crush 20oz 2/$2.

Except regular price they are 99cents not $1.69 like pepsi or coke... people flock thinking what a deal.


----------



## doobie57z

Tree for Firewood

Firewood free for the cutting and hauling. We will help you cut and remove on Saturday. Near 51st st and Howard ave.
Huge harwood. Cords of wood just in the trunk.


----------



## 3fordasho

doobie57z said:


> Tree for Firewood
> 
> Firewood free for the cutting and hauling. We will help you cut and remove on Saturday. Near 51st st and Howard ave.
> Huge harwood. Cords of wood just in the trunk.



<a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&amp;current=treehouse.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/treehouse.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## HeRoze

88 honda prelude 2.0 si - $800 (MACON ,GA)
Date: 2012-05-06, 8:24AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
i have prelude that needs either water pump or radiator an some minor repairs an it will ride . i dove the car here just dont have the time ,other tasks have all my time used up. Some TLC an prelude will be cool little car again.i have the rims an tires for the car too.ill take $800.00 or consider trade of some sort .make me an offer.


----------



## gr8scott72

HeRoze said:


> 88 honda prelude 2.0 si - $800 (MACON ,GA)
> Date: 2012-05-06, 8:24AM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> i have prelude that needs either water pump or radiator an some minor repairs an it will ride . i dove the car here just dont have the time ,other tasks have all my time used up. Some TLC an prelude will be cool little car again.i have the rims an tires for the car too.ill take $800.00 or consider trade of some sort .make me an offer.



He really can't spell the word AND? lol


----------



## upsnake

Since when did rims and tires become an added on option when selling a car?

Silly me I always thought those just came included?

Also why the heck would you not take the time to put the wheels back on the car before taking a picture of the car? haha


----------



## Whiteash

upsnake said:


> Since when did rims and tires become an added on option when selling a car?
> 
> Silly me I always thought those just came included?
> 
> Also why the heck would you not take the time to put the wheels back on the car before taking a picture of the car? haha



Must be a really high crime area. Standard steel rims with plastic hub caps on a car are high ticket ya know!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Customcuts

*hilarious*



CK1 said:


> In January, Some lady posted an CL ad looking to "rent" an elephant for a birthday party. I can assure you there are NO elephants around here one could rent lol. I thought I'd have some fun and emailed her the following:
> 
> " I heard u need a elephant for a party. Where is the party located? It can be pretty pricey transporting a elephant locally. If I have to transport on any local highway, I'll need to get special permits, hire law enforcement to follow me & hire a veterinarian skilled in Elephantology, to accompany me. All party participators will need to sign a release of liability form, in case the elephant tramples or sits on or tosses anyone. Though my elephant is docile, you'll need to have a ten million liability insurance policy, to cover any possible damage if said elephant should go on a rampage or sit on a car or jump in a swimming pool, etc etc. Email me & we'll discuss cost. Thanks. See attachment of "Buzzy"."
> 
> 
> lol!



Did she respond back to you? That's awesome sounds legit.. she prob freaked


----------



## Customcuts

CK1 said:


> I was out of state & checked the local CL for trailers. 6'x22' tandem trailer for sale for $850. I didn't haggle on the price, raced 60 miles to get it before anyone else beat me to it. Locally a CL guy was selling a high wall all steel 7x20 tandem trailer. He started out at $1800 & a month later dropped the price to $1200. I bought that one too. I was never going to pay 18 for it, so I waited. Plenty of great deals on CL just waiting to be snatched up.



Just ran across a "deal" yesterday saw an ad for a 026 which was in good/almost great condition guy asking 175. I made a deal to trade him a "smartphone"and 100 bucks for it. I've had the phone for 2yrs neverused it. Well he agreed and we set a place to meet......... I waited from 9:30 til 10:30 guy didn't show. I called him no answer. So I left, I get home and he text me saying he is "ready" not sure if he was going to try anything fishy so I took my .40 cal and a friend with his .40 cal...... CL guy apolagized and said if we could meet the next day he would throw in a 12v/110 chain sharpener.:msp_confused:.... I'm not sure if I missed out on a good deal or a bad experience? Oh well


----------



## dh1984

Now here is something to laugh about

TREES! TREES! AND MORE TREES

TREES! TREES! AND MORE TREES (Maryville)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-05-26, 11:54AM EDT
Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I have cherry, oak, pine and several others. IF you are licensed, bonded tree cutter and would love the wood, contact me. These trees need to be cut down and they are TALL!!!! Needs to be done ASAP!!!!! 

Call or text me at ------------------ 

AGAIN, THIS NEEDS TO BE DONE ASAP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HorseFaller

dh1984 said:


> Now here is something to laugh about
> 
> TREES! TREES! AND MORE TREES
> 
> TREES! TREES! AND MORE TREES (Maryville)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2012-05-26, 11:54AM EDT
> Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?]
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> I have cherry, oak, pine and several others. IF you are licensed, bonded tree cutter and would love the wood, contact me. These trees need to be cut down and they are TALL!!!! Needs to be done ASAP!!!!!
> 
> Call or text me at ------------------
> 
> AGAIN, THIS NEEDS TO BE DONE ASAP!!!!!!!!!!!



Sounds like his neighbor might be out of town. Lol


----------



## dh1984

HorseFaller said:


> Sounds like his neighbor might be out of town. Lol



Yeah thats what i thought and he is tryingto get them cut down before he gets back LOL


----------



## darkbyrd

It was flagged before I got to the website, so I copied this out of reader. Hickory/Lenoir/Morganton NC. free stuff.

Predator/ Varmite Control (Anywhere They Roam)

Thanks for checking our listing..If you are a land owner, farmer or someone that has a big problem or long history of (Coyotes, Bobcats, Foxes) or other predators giving you a headache and you have used all things possible to sovle this. Then we are here to offer our services (AT NO COST TO YOU) to bring and end to your predator headache. We will gladly survey,hunt,trap and remove all pest from your property as you allow and under all N.C.Wildlife regulations. There is now limit to our services in predator/varmite controll day or night, we will fully complete our services to your satisfaction. If our services are what you seek to ease your pain, then hasitate no longer and call 704-928-6208 ask for the Predator Slayer or leave message we will contact you with in 24hrs as time allowes. AND TRUST US THIS IS 100% TRUE and we look forward to helping you make your property safer and Predator free... DON'T WAIT ANY LONGER HELP IS HERE. U may also call 704-732-4714 ask for the Predator Slayer.

Location: Anywhere They Roam
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## zogger

darkbyrd said:


> It was flagged before I got to the website, so I copied this out of reader. Hickory/Lenoir/Morganton NC. free stuff.
> 
> Predator/ Varmite Control (Anywhere They Roam)
> 
> Thanks for checking our listing..If you are a land owner, farmer or someone that has a big problem or long history of (Coyotes, Bobcats, Foxes) or other predators giving you a headache and you have used all things possible to sovle this. Then we are here to offer our services (AT NO COST TO YOU) to bring and end to your predator headache. We will gladly survey,hunt,trap and remove all pest from your property as you allow and under all N.C.Wildlife regulations. There is now limit to our services in predator/varmite controll day or night, we will fully complete our services to your satisfaction. If our services are what you seek to ease your pain, then hasitate no longer and call 704-928-6208 ask for the Predator Slayer or leave message we will contact you with in 24hrs as time allowes. AND TRUST US THIS IS 100% TRUE and we look forward to helping you make your property safer and Predator free... DON'T WAIT ANY LONGER HELP IS HERE. U may also call 704-732-4714 ask for the Predator Slayer.
> 
> Location: Anywhere They Roam
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests




--some nebbish musta flagged it. Someone who has never lost a pet or livestock to predators before.


----------



## HeRoze

Whiteash said:


> Must be a really high crime area. Standard steel rims with plastic hub caps on a car are high ticket ya know!:msp_thumbup:



Ever been to Macon, GA?


----------



## CK1

Customcuts said:


> Did she respond back to you? That's awesome sounds legit.. she prob freaked




Yes, she responded asking for my phone #. I did not reply back lol.


----------



## HeRoze

CHAINSAWS, electric-selling 5 together... - $50 (MACON-West Side)

Date: 2012-05-28, 11:23AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

CHAINSAWS, selling five different electric saws all for $50 cash. MOVING-MUST SELL. They are...
-CRAFTSMAN 18 inch;
-CRAFTSMAN 10 inch;
-MCCULLOCH 14"?;
-HOMELITE 14";
*-one on the pole is a TORO 10".*_ <<---- oh, yea!_
Craigslist allows four pictures, so I have provide 4 of the 5 pictures I have of them.
$50 CASH FOR ALL!!! MOVING-MUST SELL. Call 478 474-8898.


----------



## MiracleRepair

Riding Mower/ Trade for animals


----------



## Whiteash

HeRoze said:


> Ever been to Macon, GA?



LOL... I suppose.. there are exceptions!


----------



## doobie57z

*Bubba's Bumper Dumper*

Bubba's Bumper Dumper
Bubba's Bumper Dumper - $50 (Hayward Area)
Date: 2012-06-02, 7:07AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Unique - excellent shape - picture speaks for itself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Only one available - - fits two inch receiver on your truck or car


cell phone (715) 558-1102


----------



## FanOFatherNash

Need a tree cut up and removed for a Full tank of Gas on Sunday



I have about a 12" diameter trunk size tree that blew over and I need to cut it up and remove it on Sunday 6/3 around noon. You would need a chainsaw and a way to haul the branches and trunk away. If you can grind the stump, that would be great but not necessary if you can cut it as low as possible. I can offer you a gasoline up to 25 gallons for the job, if you are interested. Please email with your location and a phone number 
Location: Auburn Rd and Dequindre


----------



## SawGarage

*SUPER MAGNUM XP big bore!!!!!! 390 stihl & deck demo deal of the century NOT.*

STIHL MS 390 ONE DAY SALE

Good GOD! :bang:







30x18 mahogany deck (you deinstall)

$3k demo job that they want YOU to PAY THEM!!! :msp_unsure:


----------



## HeRoze

SawGarage said:


> STIHL MS 390 ONE DAY SALE
> 
> Good GOD! :bang:



this is worth quoting... he can't spell 'brand', 

STIHL MS 390 ONE DAY SALE - $300 (charlton)

Date: 2012-06-02, 1:06PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Price is firm. 300. I have a great saw for this price. I'm practically giving it away. It's fully rebuilt. It has a big bore top and on it 49 millimeter. Everything like clutch bar and chain everything air filter all bran new. 20 inch bar. The saw makes 74 cc's with this kit. Starts runs idols and eats wood. Ultimate saw. I hate to even sell it but need money quick. My loss is definitely your gain. I rebuilt the saw myself. Everything is 100 percent bran new. New saw quality. The previous owner put gas where the bar and chain oil goes. And bar and chain oil with a gas goes. 774 200 1811. For a steel. Professional grade.


----------



## Steve2910

http://images.craigslist.org/5I25F35Md3Eb3I53oec64993bbb178271141b.jpg


I need this brush removed from the back of my yard. In return for this brush you can have the landscaping rocks (which is several hundred dollars worth of beautiful rocks)...


http://images.craigslist.org/5E95Kb5M93L83I33H8c6466d054f9e0d51037.jpg


----------



## Steve2910

HeRoze said:


> this is worth quoting... he can't spell 'brand',
> 
> STIHL MS 390 ONE DAY SALE - $300 (charlton)
> 
> Date: 2012-06-02, 1:06PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> Price is firm. 300. I have a great saw for this price. I'm practically giving it away. It's fully rebuilt. It has a big bore top and on it 49 millimeter. Everything like clutch bar and chain everything air filter all bran new. 20 inch bar. The saw makes 74 cc's with this kit. Starts runs idols and eats wood. Ultimate saw. I hate to even sell it but need money quick. My loss is definitely your gain. I rebuilt the saw myself. Everything is 100 percent bran new. New saw quality. The previous owner put gas where the bar and chain oil goes. And bar and chain oil with a gas goes. 774 200 1811. For a steel. Professional grade.



That's not all he can't spell


----------



## Tundra Man Mike

*Punishment is in order ????*

My free stuff wasn't attractive enough for you? Punishment is in order (Spenard to Taft to 2107 Roosevelt Dr.)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-06-03, 9:52AM AKDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Some of my free stuff is still here, even though I have ordered it to leave. This simply will *not* do. Thus, I have ordered the immediate detention of more free stuff, making it available to any kind stranger who would care to save these from my wrath.

Bookshelves, folding and dining tables, photo studio lighting, dvd players, art materials and equipment, commercial opaque projector, housewares, light fixtures, lamps, and more books.

Discipline requires some consistency, thus the same rules as yesterday:

1. No undifgnified rooting at the trough. Take what's available but don't mess up the rest of it.

2. If you don't want it after you take it, dispose of it properly. Don't bring it back.

3. I am not responsible for what happens to you, the stuff, or your surroundings. No warranties, expressed or implied.

The final solution for these items is looming closer, particulary the books. If they have not left by this evening, I am afraid that I will have to use the fireplace. I will start with the Oxford English Dictionary. It's a personal thing, I never liked books that contained the word "pusillanimous". I think I shall have tea and cookies as I watch them burn.

My free stuff wasn't attractive enough for you? Punishment is in order

I might drive by for a free spanking.......naw.... nothing is free with batcrap crazy people.


----------



## GeeVee

SawGarage said:


> STIHL MS 390 ONE DAY SALE
> 
> Good GOD! :bang:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30x18 mahogany deck (you deinstall)
> 
> $3k demo job that they want YOU to PAY THEM!!! :msp_unsure:




...and its mahogany no, stained PT. Maybe its gold?


----------



## 1969cj-5

*Saw Mill tools & Saws.*

LOGOSOL SAW MILL --- FOR SALE
Quality Wood Processing Products - Logosol US

Cut any size beams up to 32' long from logs of any diameter. 
Cut city trees other sawyer's can't afford to cut. 
Cut giant logs where they lay --- no heavy equipment required.
Cut only the most valuable walnut, cherry, oak, maple and more from free logs. Many will pay you to turn their favored tree into lumber and give you the lumber.
Cut the biggest logs, burls & crotches as well as the longest beams and boards.

M5 -- WWM5 -- BIG MILL + EXTENSIONS & ACCESSORIES
CHAIN BREAKER -- SPINNER -- SILVEY BAR GRINDER & CLOSER
STIHL 066 - STIHL 046 -- BARS -- CHAINS - SPARE PARTS -- LOG HANDLING TOOLS 
EXCELLENT CONDITION USED RARELY to cut specialty craft wood.

Age & Health reason for sale

Over $10,000 invested $5000 for everything all tools and accessories listed below, plus a little more,prices listed are for the individual pieces.

"M5 wo/saw", $1750: "half mill", $1225: "big mill", $700: "Guide Rail Prop", $50: "Guide Rail Connector", $25: "Guide Rail Extension", $125: "Log Rollers 66 ea", $100; "Edge Log Clamps 29 ea", $425; "xtra support leg", $200 TOTAL for all mill parts listed above $4650

"Bars & chain",500; "Silvey bar grinder ",300:"chain breaker & spinners",50; "Bar groove closer",25
"SAW SHOP" all above $875

"There are lots of X-tras to go with a whole package"
"O46 STIHL", $400; "O66 STIHL", $600; "CANT HOOK", $25; "PEAVEY", $25; "TONGS", $25
"LOG DOG", $25; "CAPSTAN ROPE WINCH", $250; "SPARE PARTS & TOOLS", $250.
$1600 TOTAL for everything else.

By the piece for everything above $7125 for over $10,000 value BUY IT ALL for ONLY $5000

By appointment only:
816-507-1434 afternoons do not call in the AM! DO NOT TEXT!!
CASH, GOLD, SILVER, or TRADE; 
NO CREDIT -- NO CHECKS!


Guy will not piece out, all or none.


----------



## ShaneLogs

Sounds like a great deal right here......not!

1 cord of wood


----------



## Big L

*stihl chainsaw - $300 (torrington)*

stihl chainsaw



> stihl chainsaw - $300 (torrington)
> 
> Date: 2012-06-12, 6:11PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> i have a stihl chainsaw that i bought about 6 years ago brand new and used about 5 times and never had a use for it since it is missing the chain it still looks brand new asking 300 firm
> Location: torrington
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> PostingID: 3073979514



Chains are soooo hard to find!! lol


----------



## darkbyrd

Big L said:


> stihl chainsaw
> 
> 
> 
> Chains are soooo hard to find!! lol



A chainless chainsaw, the perfect halloween accessory!


----------



## 3fordasho

*Free oak!*

Oak Wood - You Cut Down - FREE to take! (Blue Earth)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-06-11, 8:43AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I have a HUGE oak tree I need removed right by my home. There is a lot of firewood in this tree! If you can cut it down without damaging anything you can have the wood!
This tree will have 5+truckloads worth of wood. Contact me by cell either call or text...507-525-1017
Thanks.
Chris 

<a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&amp;current=craigslistoak.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/craigslistoak.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


•Location: Blue Earth
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 3070522471


----------



## darkbyrd

3fordasho said:


> Oak Wood - You Cut Down - FREE to take! (Blue Earth)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2012-06-11, 8:43AM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> I have a HUGE oak tree I need removed right by my home. There is a lot of firewood in this tree! If you can cut it down without damaging anything you can have the wood!
> This tree will have 5+truckloads worth of wood. Contact me by cell either call or text...507-525-1017
> Thanks.
> Chris
> 
> <a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&amp;current=craigslistoak.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/craigslistoak.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> 
> •Location: Blue Earth
> •it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> PostingID: 3070522471



So if I cut it down and it lands on your house, I don't get the wood? Lemmie get the saw I'd like a shot at that deal.


----------



## Customcuts

*Found this one today....*

Ash tree for fire wood

This guy is absolutely nuts!:taped:


----------



## Gavman

Customcuts said:


> Ash tree for fire wood
> 
> This guy is absolutely nuts!:taped:



I just replied to him:msp_biggrin: as follows:

Hi there, I am interested in getting some of your wood, maybe all depending on price. Do you ship?

(Last part is important)

Danny


Ha ha see what he says:wink2:


----------



## doobie57z

*Free Firewood Wanted*

Free Firewood Wanted - $1 (Northern WI)
Date: 2012-06-16, 8:51PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
We need firewood, if you have an old pile, downed or dead trees I'll bring my trailer and pick it up.

Thank you very much.


----------



## blacklocst

Customcuts said:


> Ash tree for fire wood
> 
> This guy is absolutely nuts!:taped:



Yeah, the city has warned him about the grass, but what kind?


----------



## Customcuts

Gavman said:


> I just replied to him:msp_biggrin: as follows:
> 
> Hi there, I am interested in getting some of your wood, maybe all depending on price. Do you ship?
> 
> (Last part is important)
> 
> Danny
> 
> 
> Ha ha see what he says:wink2:



Plus it looks like who ever cut it down took all the splittable rounds and left the short, hard to split crotch pieces. Guy is a complete idiot ... I bet he will ship it for 100bucks per log.....:taped:


----------



## ReggieT

*Nutz!!*

I'm not believing this!!!!




Gavman said:


> I just replied to him:msp_biggrin: as follows:
> 
> Hi there, I am interested in getting some of your wood, maybe all depending on price. Do you ship?
> 
> (Last part is important)
> 
> Danny
> 
> 
> Ha ha see what he says:wink2:


----------



## ReggieT

*What the??????????*

This guy is a FREAK-A-ZOID...would not step foot on his property, unless you like being duck taped and being found 2 yrs later with your brains missing and a empty can of "fave beans"...lying besides your rotten corpse!!!:msp_scared:



Tundra Man Mike said:


> My free stuff wasn't attractive enough for you? Punishment is in order (Spenard to Taft to 2107 Roosevelt Dr.)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2012-06-03, 9:52AM AKDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Some of my free stuff is still here, even though I have ordered it to leave. This simply will *not* do. Thus, I have ordered the immediate detention of more free stuff, making it available to any kind stranger who would care to save these from my wrath.
> 
> Bookshelves, folding and dining tables, photo studio lighting, dvd players, art materials and equipment, commercial opaque projector, housewares, light fixtures, lamps, and more books.
> 
> Discipline requires some consistency, thus the same rules as yesterday:
> 
> 1. No undifgnified rooting at the trough. Take what's available but don't mess up the rest of it.
> 
> 2. If you don't want it after you take it, dispose of it properly. Don't bring it back.
> 
> 3. I am not responsible for what happens to you, the stuff, or your surroundings. No warranties, expressed or implied.
> 
> The final solution for these items is looming closer, particulary the books. If they have not left by this evening, I am afraid that I will have to use the fireplace. I will start with the Oxford English Dictionary. It's a personal thing, I never liked books that contained the word "pusillanimous". I think I shall have tea and cookies as I watch them burn.
> 
> My free stuff wasn't attractive enough for you? Punishment is in order
> 
> I might drive by for a free spanking.......naw.... nothing is free with batcrap crazy people.


----------



## Customcuts

*here is another one*

HUGE MESQUITE TREE - FOR LUMBER



This guy is a genius!


----------



## darkbyrd

Customcuts said:


> HUGE MESQUITE TREE - FOR LUMBER
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is a genius!



I can't believe he'd burn that valuable mesquite tree for firewood. I'm sure if he holds out long enough he'll find a buyer.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## promac850

Iska3 said:


> +1
> 
> I went to see a guy about a staple gun that I wanted for a JOB (he was asking $85.00 for the gun) I saw that the gun was new just like he said. I was shocked and said, "You want $85.00 for this?" (knowing it was well worth $190.00) He looked at me and said, "I Really need the money so I'll take $75.00" I gave the guy a $100.00 bill, took the gun, case, staples and said, I don't have change so keep the extra and do lunch on me.
> I try to be upfront and not play 'the game' Sometimes it works both ways for me.



I did the same thing with the Mac 250 I just bought... we got some other goodies for a great price from him.


----------



## millbilly

*I wish this add had a picture*

large oak tree

Must be a heck of a tree to have 10 cord or more


----------



## marcomjl

millbilly said:


> large oak tree
> 
> Must be a heck of a tree to have 10 cord or more



No the guy is wrong on the type of tree. It must be a redwood Sequoia


----------



## marcomjl

This is great:
firewood - come n' get it


----------



## D&B Mack

Chainsaw 310 Mac MCCulloch




> Chainsaw 310 Mac MCCulloch (Pottstown/Reading)
> Date: 2012-06-24, 1:00PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> Make offer.. may need some work.. missing chainsaw... call if interested
> sixone zero 350 five 2 68
> 
> Location: Pottstown/Reading
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> PostingID: 3089343478



You can buy this Mac McCulloch :msp_biggrin: but it is missing the...chainsaw...???


----------



## D&B Mack

{2} 60 foot high oak trees



> 2} 60 foot high oak trees (Near Shoemakersville, Pa.)
> Date: 2012-06-22, 2:55PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> I have two old oak trees approximately 60 feet high with trunk bases of around 8 feet in circumference. These trees are healthy and would make great lumber or firewood. Free to anyone who will cut them down and haul them away. Free fall area is possable for skilled operators. May be able to offer some cash in addition, but funds are limited. Located near Shoemakersville, Pa. Please email if interested.



At least he doesn't mention insurance... :msp_w00t:


----------



## Rearden

Firewood

Gotta admire the nerve. Probably about $1,000 a cord for random crap that he collects each night from neighbor's yards while out walking the dog.


----------



## zogger

Rearden said:


> Firewood
> 
> Gotta admire the nerve. Probably about $1,000 a cord for random crap that he collects each night from neighbor's yards while out walking the dog.



Five bucks for .75 cubic foot around here, the few places I checked for bundle prices. It's like around 7 little splits.


----------



## Steve2910

zogger said:


> Five bucks for .75 cubic foot around here, the few places I checked for bundle prices. It's like around 7 little splits.



Same here... How'd they come up w/ .75 cu. ft.?


----------



## millbilly

Steve2910 said:


> Same here... How'd they come up w/ .75 cu. ft.?[/QUOTE
> 
> If you fill a milk crate with splits ,and bundle it, it works out to .75 cu. ft. or so I've been told. Also its the perfect size so they can carry two bundels increases sales. A lot of research went into finding just the perfect size for optimum return.


----------



## Customcuts

*My competition....lol*

This is a local company in my area who is so busy working doing quality work for customers that they still have time to post 20 Plus ads on CL every single day... All these posts are done in about 2 hrs every single day.. They have numerous pics of themselves being very careless and with minimal ppe. They say they specialize in topping....and being certified arborists..:msp_w00t:
I'll let the pics say the rest... Enjoy

View attachment 243242
View attachment 243250
View attachment 243251


----------



## upsnake

Customcuts said:


> This is a local company in my area who is so busy working doing quality work for customers that they still have time to post 20 Plus ads on CL every single day... All these posts are done in about 2 hrs every single day.. They have numerous pics of themselves being very careless and with minimal ppe. They say they specialize in topping....and being certified arborists..:msp_w00t:
> I'll let the pics say the rest... Enjoy
> 
> View attachment 243242
> View attachment 243250
> View attachment 243251



Your Pics are brokey.  haha


----------



## Customcuts

upsnake said:


> Your Pics are brokey.  haha



Are u not able to see them or what? Not sure what "brokey" means??


----------



## darkbyrd

Customcuts said:


> Are u not able to see them or what? Not sure what "brokey" means??



The links don't work.


----------



## Customcuts

View attachment 243263
View attachment 243264
View attachment 243265


----------



## D&B Mack

millbilly said:


> Steve2910 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here... How'd they come up w/ .75 cu. ft.?[/QUOTE
> 
> If you fill a milk crate with splits ,and bundle it, it works out to .75 cu. ft. or so I've been told. Also its the perfect size so they can carry two bundels increases sales. A lot of research went into finding just the perfect size for optimum return.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16" splits in most 5 gallon buckets come up to .75 as well. That is how I started.
Click to expand...


----------



## Chris Francis

*Big Bosts Beware*

Do not go to Wyn Rd off of March road to pick up these posts. The owner of the posts isn't giving them away. Apparently his neighbor doesn't like them so instead of talking to him she is inviting someone to do her dirty work and risk being arrested for the pleasure. She doesn't list her phone number but she has a posted sign near the posts and if you call her she will confirm they are free for the taking. The rightful owner was quite angry at 1st that we were preparing to take his posts but calmed down toward us when he realized his neighbor was behind the misunderstanding.

To the owner, thank you for understanding, we would never take something without permission.

To the neighbor, you should look in the mirror and consider how your actions could effect others.


----------



## Philbert

I sold a guy a saw the other day off of Craig'sList, and he plainly stated that he was going to post it on eBay. I have no problem with that. I don't sell on eBay, and I got what I wanted for the saw. If he can get a few $$ more for it that's good for both of us.

Since he was so upfront about it, I e-mailed him photos of the saw that I took for CL and asked him to send me a link to his eBay listing when he posts it.

Philbert


----------



## Iska3

I see that done all the time. These guys hit the garage sales and sell on eBay. If they add a little extra on shipping they might come out ahead. Right now the fishing stuff is real hot. The older reels bring good money just like the older saws. Maybe they are better made or something. 



Philbert said:


> I sold a guy a saw the other day off of Craig'sList, and he plainly stated that he was going to post it on eBay. I have no problem with that. I don't sell on eBay, and I got what I wanted for the saw. If he can get a few $$ more for it that's good for both of us.
> 
> Since he was so upfront about it, I e-mailed him photos of the saw that I took for CL and asked him to send me a link to his eBay listing when he posts it.
> 
> Philbert


----------



## Grace Tree

*Get your walnut trees while they're hot only 3 grand*

Black Walnut Tree around 150 years old
Black Walnut Tree for sale, You must remove. You must also be insured. This tree looks like it will make beautiful lumber. about 100ft tall. straight trunk. the tree is roughly around 150 years old! 3000.00obo. call shelia or sam at 216-938-9957


----------



## darkbyrd

free cats (hickory)

Date: 2012-07-09, 4:03PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

CHEAPER THAN OTHER FOODS!!!!

here are some free cats to use as food:


FREE KITTEN TO GOOD HOME

Great Mouser Needs A Great Home

Kitten Looking for a Home

free kittens

Free to a Good Home 

xxx 
Location: hickory
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 3128687461


----------



## Big_Al

*More "free" wood*

Free Pine Wood


----------



## 1969cj-5

This dork puts free stuff on Craigs and then complains when thing come up missing that were not supposed to go. 

The decorative tree that was sitting on the other side of my apartment door was NOT posted in the ad. It was decoration and was not free. Please return it!!! Thank you!!!
9812 Rosehill rd Lenexa Ks. 

See it here. If you took my couch tonight THE TREE WAS NOT FREE!!!!!


----------



## D&B Mack

*Fuel the truck up...*

Free Fire Wood

Free Fire Wood (Mohnton )
Date: 2012-07-12, 8:03AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Free Fire Wood Take as Much as you want!!!


----------



## stihlaficionado

D&B Mack said:


> Free Fire Wood
> 
> Free Fire Wood (Mohnton )
> Date: 2012-07-12, 8:03AM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> Free Fire Wood Take as Much as you want!!!



purty good deal there


----------



## mattellis2

HeRoze said:


> Ever been to Macon, GA?



ha, live just north of there. the crazy stuff i see on macon's cl is constant source of entertainment.

i don't have a link, but someone posted 4-5 6" diameter weathered pecan limbs about 18" long for MONTHS...wanted $25 for them, since they were excellent smoking wood.


----------



## Grace Tree

*We're getting closer to Idiocracy BRAN KNEW stuff for sale in Cleveland.*

cleveland craigslist > for sale / wanted > tools - by owner
please flag with care: [?]


2 bran knew 6ft lanyards 1used lanyard 1 harness $110 OBO - $80 (Cleveland)
Date: 2012-06-19, 3:49PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
I have 2 bran knew still packaged 6ft lanyards an 1 un package 6ft lanyard with no frays. I also have 1 harness. If intrested contact Neal at 440-476-6069

image 3
cleveland craigslist > for sale / wanted > business/commercial - by owner
please flag with care: [?]


Rubber trailer bumpers $5 each or best offer - $5 (North Royalton)
Date: 2012-06-19, 3:57PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
I have 15 boxes of rubber trailer bumpers with 8 pcs per box. $5 each or $30 a box or best offer. All are bran knew an still in orginal package.If intrest contact Dan at 440-759-9513.

image 2


----------



## haveawoody

Ash fire wood - London Buy & Sell Goods - Kijiji London Canada.

I have 4 quart of ash firewood measuring 11-15 inches long. I also have bagged fire wood. Willing to deliver.
.....................................................................

I might be wrong but i think this is a gallon of wood for sale 
Liquid wood is the best you can get.


----------



## GeeVee

Small Wood said:


> cleveland craigslist > for sale / wanted > tools - by owner
> please flag with care: [?]
> 
> 
> 2 bran knew 6ft lanyards 1used lanyard 1 harness $110 OBO - $80 (Cleveland)
> Date: 2012-06-19, 3:49PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> I have 2 bran knew still packaged 6ft lanyards an 1 un package 6ft lanyard with no frays. I also have 1 harness. If intrested contact Neal at 440-476-6069
> 
> image 3
> cleveland craigslist > for sale / wanted > business/commercial - by owner
> please flag with care: [?]
> 
> 
> Rubber trailer bumpers $5 each or best offer - $5 (North Royalton)
> Date: 2012-06-19, 3:57PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> I have 15 boxes of rubber trailer bumpers with 8 pcs per box. $5 each or $30 a box or best offer. All are bran knew an still in orginal package.If intrest contact Dan at 440-759-9513.
> 
> image 2



Only if they are Bran Knew Rubber Baby Buggy Bumpers, wood I be inneristed....


----------



## artbaldoni

haveawoody said:


> Ash fire wood - London Buy & Sell Goods - Kijiji London Canada.
> 
> I have 4 quart of ash firewood measuring 11-15 inches long. I also have bagged fire wood. Willing to deliver.
> .....................................................................
> 
> I might be wrong but i think this is a gallon of wood for sale
> Liquid wood is the best you can get.



Liquid wood! Now I know where Liquid Smoke comes from. I use that in cooking all the time...:msp_wink:


----------



## D&B Mack

Free Firewood

Firewood


----------



## 1969cj-5

Firewood[/QUOTE]

6 large barrels that may need to be split in half to get into a truck. A few other smaller pieces as well. 
You can back right up to them if the ground is dry. I split a couple of these already and there's close to a half cord in each one. 
E-mail for details. 



He has a goofy idea of what makes a cord of wood.


----------



## Philbert

artbaldoni said:


> Liquid wood! Now I know where Liquid Smoke comes from. I use that in cooking all the time...



Don't be a dummy! Liquid wood comes from the Rain Forest.

Philbert


----------



## haveawoody

I thought liquid wood was oil
You stack regular wood and wait a really long time then it becomes liquid wood. 
Liquid smoke comes from smokers.
You stack the same but the wait is less.

My great, great, etc, etc grandfather tried to make liquid wood but this was a million years before the wheel was created so it took a lot of physical effort.
He handed down a map over many generations and i was the lucky one to dig up the mountain to go get it.
After 4 years of digging i discovered a pile of petrified wood, you can imagine how disappointed i was in the entire liquid wood process.
The liquid smoke was ready though so not a total loss.


----------



## Steve NW WI

FREE WOODS (Brooklyn Park)
Date: 2012-07-19, 11:37AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected].org [Errors when replying to ads?]
I recently cutting my trees so I have woods to give away. Email or call or text 6122071331 for address and time you come to pick up FREE WOODS. Bring your own chainsaw or axe if you want chop them to smaller piece. HURRY UP FREE STUFFS NOT LAST LONG. GET READY FOR WINTER.

Location: Brooklyn Park
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 3149592462

For those who aren't familiar with the Twin Cities, Brooklyn Park does have a high population of ummm, "first generation immigrants". I'm not sure I don't work with this guy...


----------



## H-Ranch

I think this guy has it confused as to which part is the firewood since he wants the tops taken away and the trunks to stay. Oh, and of course they are close to the house...

>>> HUGE Maple Tree for FIREWOOD <<<

>>> HUGE Maple Tree for FIREWOOD <<< (Livonia)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-07-19, 5:49PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I actually have a couple of BIG maple trees that I would like taken down on my lot. I would like more sun in the day time. So if you are looking for a LOT of firewood or a wood burning stove or campfires than these are your trees. They are close to my addition and deck so being careful is a must! Will be best if split and stacked in the sun with proper ventilation. 

All that I need is fro them to be TOPPED at about 20-30ft, the trunks can stay! The rest needs to be gone to free up some wind!!


----------



## H-Ranch

H-Ranch said:


> >>> HUGE Maple Tree for FIREWOOD <<<


Boy, that didn't take long to get 2 responses...

RE: >>> HUGE Maple Tree for FIREWOOD <<< ((livonia))
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-07-19, 6:27PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
QUESTION. DO YOU ACTUALLY THINK SOMEONE IS GOING TO DO ALL THAT LABOR FOR A COUPLE HUNDRED BUCKS WORTH OF UNSPLIT WOOD, PLUS THE TIME TO CHIP ALL THAT BRUSH??? WHO IS THE STUPID ONE??? OR ARE YOU SO INCREDIBLY CHEAP, THAT YOU PRESUME SOMEONE ELSE'S GULLIBILITY??? PRY YOUR WALLET, FULL OF MONEY OUT OF YOUR SWEATY HANDS, AND, SHELL OUT FOR a licensed company that is skilled in this, also who has the insurance, crew, and equipment to do this safely. 


re:RE:>>> HUGE Maple Tree for FIREWOOD <<< (Livonia)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-07-19, 6:34PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'm with that guy. Who is going to do skilled labor for free, hey, while i am at it, I need my roof redone, I will supply all the shingles, nails, and paper, including a few free sodas, You can have the scrap shingles to grind up for whatever you want. Maybe make birdhouses, or, tree blinds. Do you think people spend their time looking for free things, that require time and effort????


----------



## Grace Tree

*Here's a guy who needs a one handed HUSCAVRUS*

Someone help this guy out if you have a one handed Huscavrus you're not using.

1 hand chain saw (Lorain county )

Date: 2012-07-20, 6:10PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
looking to buy a chainsaw that is manufactured to be used with only one hand.

would prefer a stihl brand but would take a huscavrus or echo call or text 4409841137
thank you

Location: Lorain county
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 3152567168


----------



## jrider

My Tree Fell - FREE Firewood

How could anyone pass up this deal?


----------



## D&B Mack

jrider said:


> My Tree Fell - FREE Firewood
> 
> How could anyone pass up this deal?



It would be funny to put the stump curbside as well.


----------



## taskswap

D&B Mack said:


> Free Firewood
> 
> Carry it through the house? <snort> How much fun would it be to show up with a few guys, carry it INTO the house, leave it, and run like hell? Maybe do some splitting in there "to get it through the front door"?


----------



## kevin j

This one could be a good deal. Mpls Craigs list, southern metro, person will pay $120 cash plus a bunch of sort of worthless stuff PLUS two non running orange Stihl saws to remove a willow and a pine. Not sure what the saws are.

I will be out of town or I would check it out. 



cut down 2 trees and you have $120, meatgrinder,lawnmower,chainsaw



Also in Mpls CL, northern metro, a real nice Mac 250 saw with spark and compression for $75. I can't get the 'saw it on CL' sticky to open for some reason.

kcj


----------



## Steve NW WI

Kevin, I was eyeballing that 250, till I found one 10 miles from home, twice as clean, and half the price. To me, that's one of those ones either someone else can have, or it can sit there till the price comes more in line with the condition.

I just looked up the one you mentioned, the seller now has it cleaned up, it looks better without 20 years of barn grime on it, but 75 is still steep to me for a non runner.

Here's the one I picked up:


----------



## kevin j

wierd thing, when I went back to check later the ad said $50, so I printed it for later (let it simmer a week, then email him and see where he is at). Then later tonight it came up as 75 again...

I am not a mac fan, or even an oldies fan. Too many other projects to not add more. But did get a DB (Sears) gear drive 758G on a garage sale for 25 just because I hated to see it go to scrap. Someday get it going again.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Fallin Tree

Fallin Tree (Baldwin Wi)
Date: 2012-08-15, 9:35AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
I have a tree I cut down last year that I thought someone would be interested in for chainsaw carving or fire wood. I think it is a silver maple, not sure, but it is maple. Its 9'8" long 15" diameter at the top 20" diameter at the bottom. It would probably make about a face cord of wood or may be good for chainsaw carving if that type of tree is good for that. Make an offer. seven * one * five ^ two two $ two # five * zero seven ^ four


----------



## England14

Steve NW WI said:


> Fallin Tree
> 
> Fallin Tree (Baldwin Wi)
> Date: 2012-08-15, 9:35AM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> I have a tree I cut down last year that I thought someone would be interested in for chainsaw carving or fire wood. I think it is a silver maple, not sure, but it is maple. Its 9'8" long 15" diameter at the top 20" diameter at the bottom. It would probably make about a face cord of wood or may be good for chainsaw carving if that type of tree is good for that. Make an offer. seven * one * five ^ two two $ two # five * zero seven ^ four



I'd remove it for $150 if they were close by.


----------



## Rearden

Small Wood said:


> Someone help this guy out if you have a one handed Huscavrus you're not using.
> 
> 1 hand chain saw (Lorain county )
> 
> Date: 2012-07-20, 6:10PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> looking to buy a chainsaw that is manufactured to be used with only one hand.
> 
> would prefer a stihl brand but would take a huscavrus or echo call or text 4409841137
> thank you
> 
> Location: Lorain county
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> PostingID: 3152567168



Perhaps his previous attempts at one handed chain sawing is the reason he's only got one left now?
Reminds of a scene from one of my favorite movies for some reason...

Monty Python-The Black Knight - YouTube


----------



## Stihlasaurus

*Stihl 011AVT ONLY $2000.00!!!*

Someone better pick up this deal. Only $2,000 for an 011AVT in poor condition.


----------



## Big L

Stihlasaurus said:


> Someone better pick up this deal. Only $2,000 for an 011AVT in poor condition.



dumb ass Canadians ...


----------



## Rickytree

looks like the guy that cut the tree down didn't get paid and left. Make an offer? Blow me!!


----------



## Rickytree

Big L said:


> dumb ass Canadians ...



Talk about dumb.. listing cars on the equipment list. Blow me! Yankee slime bag!


----------



## Rickytree

Big L said:


> dumb ass Canadians ...



big L must stand for big Loser!Some of the greatest inventions in the world have been from Canadians, Loser . Did you know that?


----------



## Big L

actually it's just the Quebec Province. apparently they have a serious problem with loaded firearms... they like to steel them from legally armed Americans. they're the Canadians I have a problem with.


----------



## Customcuts

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## darkbyrd

I know some dumb ass americans too. They usually post on Craigslist.


----------



## darkbyrd




----------



## Gavman

darkbyrd said:


>



Some canadian guy selling his pontiac on an american website


----------



## kevin j

'people of walmart' is a success. maybe 'people of craigslist' is next.


----------



## unclemoustache

Hey now - we all know that a person's IQ depends entirely upon which country they happen to live in - it's not their fault they live where they do. :help:


----------



## Rearden

C'mon now... ya gotta admire his sheer audacity. My wife had one of those that she insisted on buying herself. Biggest POS car I've ever seen. The trim would literally fall off into the street and onto the road driving down the street. How perfect that our gubmint should invest in such impressive technology and engineering to help keep them around - 'cuz we just don't have enough crap cars from them already. Probably made in Canada ta boot. 
Somebody stole it while we were on vacation and we ended up having a big party to celebrate.


----------



## Garmins dad

unclemoustache said:


> Hey now - we all know that a person's IQ depends entirely upon which country they happen to live in - it's not their fault they live where they do. :help:



 If you would be so kind.. PLEASE keep Pam Anderson down there.... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Rearden

Garmins dad said:


> If you would be so kind.. PLEASE keep Pam Anderson down there.... :hmm3grin2orange:



That's not a problem - given that we disavow any knowledge of Baron Bloomberg's fiefdom, D.C., and Hollyweird, anyway. They actually belong to Patagonia now - we just haven't quite worked out the repatriation details as yet. She is definitely where she belongs... on camera with a guy's di... oops, I meant, ah... er, in the "entertainment capital of the world". 

Ya know, I gotta say... you Canucks make me more than a little sick , what with your thinly veiled contempt of America, and your prissy little superiority complex just 'cuz you're solvent. Why if it wasn't for us buyin' all of your collectivist crap, you'd be just another China (oh yeah... you are just like China) - except with brooms and sticks out on the ice. And another thing. It's not like you suckers invented hockey don't'cha know? We have a very rich tradition in the sport as well... and some of our players even have a few of their own teeth left, for which we deeply respect and revere them. Why just the other day I witnessed this first hand at rink side. Made me damn proud to be an American. 

(this is why I played football AND hockey in school)


----------



## winland

*husqvarna 394xp go kart - $450*

I thought that this looked like fun

husqvarna 394xp go kart - $450

94cc husqvarna chainsaw gokart runs good fun to ride would be perfect gocart for kid or young adult 450 Obo


----------



## marcomjl

winland said:


> I thought that this looked like fun
> 
> husqvarna 394xp go kart - $450
> 
> 94cc husqvarna chainsaw gokart runs good fun to ride would be perfect gocart for kid or young adult 450 Obo




That's awesome, such a simple design too.


----------



## Rearden

marcomjl said:


> That's awesome, such a simple design too.


Guess the guy's runnin' a 32" bar on his old Briggs & Stratten.


----------



## Mac88

marcomjl said:


> That's awesome, such a simple design too.



I've got an old Honda 750 engine that would work, if you got the nads to hammer it.


----------



## Rearden

Mac88 said:


> I've got an old Honda 750 engine that would work, if you got the nads to hammer it.



Hell yeah! Redneck nirvana... with a 4' bar!

I can see the viral video now - of two trees being felled at once, and the epic fail as they both barber chair and kill the cameraman. Awesomeness!


----------



## millbilly

*college educated landscape architect*

Whats wrong with this picture?
FREE mature spruce tree worth $$ in exchange for removal


----------



## marcomjl

millbilly said:


> Whats wrong with this picture?
> FREE mature spruce tree worth $$ in exchange for removal



I'd do it, except not exactly that one, the smaller one behind it you can dig by hand lol.


----------



## millbilly

*look a little closer*



marcomjl said:


> I'd do it, except not exactly that one, the smaller one behind it you can dig by hand lol.



look a little closer


----------



## unclemoustache

millbilly said:


> look a little closer



????
It's lost on me, unless you're referring to the fancy rich-man's house. :msp_unsure:


----------



## zogger

millbilly said:


> Whats wrong with this picture?
> FREE mature spruce tree worth $$ in exchange for removal



Not spruce, something else? Not sure what we are supposed to see outside of that fat naked lady in the window...

OK, one more guess before I get a neck crick. Not a spruce, and just planted way too close to the house to dig it up, no matter the size and "value".

Looks like some sort of fir, not a spruce. but...I don't know.


----------



## millbilly

zogger said:


> Not spruce, something else? Not sure what we are supposed to see outside of that fat naked lady in the window...
> 
> OK, one more guess before I get a neck crick. Not a spruce, and just planted way too close to the house to dig it up, no matter the size and "value".
> 
> Looks like some sort of fir, not a spruce. but...I don't know.



Its not a spruce, its a Japanese cryptomeria; Japanese cedar, All that college edumancation goin to waste.


----------



## Rearden

*Of course it is...*

Not a professional arborist or botanist, but I have cut my fair share of "highly valuable black walnut trees" - I'm guessin' this must be English

Free Firewood-you cut and haul





Damn they build some ugly assed houses in Paramus. Both "architects" should be shot.


----------



## Rearden

Here's another thoughtful soul... free poplar "firewood".
In the picture there's a road in the back ground where you can see the line forming.

FIREWOOD


----------



## zogger

millbilly said:


> Its not a spruce, its a Japanese cryptomeria; Japanese cedar, All that college edumancation goin to waste.



Thanks! I really wanted to know what it was! It was bugging me bad.


----------



## zogger

Rearden said:


> Not a professional arborist or botanist, but I have cut my fair share of "highly valuable black walnut trees" - I'm guessin' this must be English
> 
> Free Firewood-you cut and haul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn they build some ugly assed houses in Paramus. Both "architects" should be shot.



That's an interesting hazard tree. I have mixed thoughts on the proper way to finish getting that on the ground. I have a big one similar to that I have been staring at for a long time now and every time I contemplate finishing cutting it up I chicken out.


----------



## millbilly

zogger said:


> That's an interesting hazard tree. I have mixed thoughts on the proper way to finish getting that on the ground. I have a big one similar to that I have been staring at for a long time now and every time I contemplate finishing cutting it up I chicken out.



Work it back from the tips to the trunk under cutting when needed. Re-evaluate the situation when you get it cut back closer to the trunk, sometimes the broken top will rip off or sometimes it will hang. Anyway you look at it just be careful.


----------



## Rearden

zogger said:


> That's an interesting hazard tree. I have mixed thoughts on the proper way to finish getting that on the ground. I have a big one similar to that I have been staring at for a long time now and every time I contemplate finishing cutting it up I chicken out.


Actually had two different sites present similar scenes recently. One, a huge old maple with a storm split crotch about 25' up, and the other, an older blow down that was laying across a 10' stream with 4' sheer banks. The maple I roped and tugged down with the truck, but the stream site was just messed up. I started as millbilly suggested, then got stupid/lazy/tired - so I decided to knock off about a 20' section that was spanning the stream and winch it over to the right side, but I had neglected (read that tired, hot and impatient/stupid) to even look at the positioning of the trunk and roots. T'was about a 3' red oak that had been down for several months and the continuing rains had undercut the trunk's position even more - rather than silting it in as I had assumed without bothering to look. Man wasn't I surprised - and lucky - when the top cut released my inadvertent trebuchet, almost throwing my 460 into my face and sending me back on my brains... er, I meant my ass.

Yeah, some people probably shouldn't be allowed to play with chain saws.
I remember standing up thinkin' something about god watchin' out for drunks and dummies, and I hadn.t started drinkin'... yet.


----------



## mattellis2

*free slab*

not even a wood slab, and not firewood related, but i got a kick out of it. retard wants someone to "move" his 10'x10' slab.






> I have a cement slab 10 X 10 free if anyone can move it you can have it. It was poured about 2 years ago and is in perfect condition.
> 
> Please call, text, or email if interested.



even at 4" thick, you're looking at 5000 lbs of concrete.


----------



## darkbyrd

mattellis2 said:


> not even a wood slab, and not firewood related, but i got a kick out of it. retard wants someone to "move" his 10'x10' slab.
> 
> even at 4" thick, you're looking at 5000 lbs of concrete.



I got a mud hole that would go a long way to filling. Can I get a truck and tractor to the slab?


----------



## Rearden

Nice! Can I maybe pump out your septic tank while I'm at it?


----------



## darkbyrd

Rearden said:


> Nice! Can I maybe pump out your septic tank while I'm at it?



And after that you can have this full face cord of valuable walnut firewood. Must take all!


----------



## husqvarnaguy

Stihl FS 55 Gas Edger Not Wprking - $50 (Cary-Apex)



Stihl FS 55 gas edger. Engine turns over.
It does fire, but problem is in carburetor. It also needs a flange and washer as well as the string dispenser.


----------



## zogger

Rearden said:


> Actually had two different sites present similar scenes recently. One, a huge old maple with a storm split crotch about 25' up, and the other, an older blow down that was laying across a 10' stream with 4' sheer banks. The maple I roped and tugged down with the truck, but the stream site was just messed up. I started as millbilly suggested, then got stupid/lazy/tired - so I decided to knock off about a 20' section that was spanning the stream and winch it over to the right side, but I had neglected (read that tired, hot and impatient/stupid) to even look at the positioning of the trunk and roots. T'was about a 3' red oak that had been down for several months and the continuing rains had undercut the trunk's position even more - rather than silting it in as I had assumed without bothering to look. Man wasn't I surprised - and lucky - when the top cut released my inadvertent trebuchet, almost throwing my 460 into my face and sending me back on my brains... er, I meant my ass.
> 
> Yeah, some people probably shouldn't be allowed to play with chain saws.
> I remember standing up thinkin' something about god watchin' out for drunks and dummies, and I hadn.t started drinkin'... yet.



Well, the one I have is a great hickory that's been down two years in october. Came down in a tornado. I bucked up all I could, did the undercut kept dropping it down until that got silly. tried to drag it off with the tractor, nothing, just too dug in and heavy. Every possible way to approach it looks like drop it on your head or pinch the saw bar. I have knocked all the bark of of it, didn't want the bugs to eat it, but dang, it has me "stumped". It's held in two places, one big root, then splintered up around 8-9 feet high on the main trunk. It was a twin leader whopper. one side is all gone, this other side, sheesh. Looks like that one in the pic.


----------



## millbilly

zogger said:


> Well, the one I have is a great hickory that's been down two years in october. Came down in a tornado. I bucked up all I could, did the undercut kept dropping it down until that got silly. tried to drag it off with the tractor, nothing, just too dug in and heavy. Every possible way to approach it looks like drop it on your head or pinch the saw bar. I have knocked all the bark of of it, didn't want the bugs to eat it, but dang, it has me "stumped". It's held in two places, one big root, then splintered up around 8-9 feet high on the main trunk. It was a twin leader whopper. one side is all gone, this other side, sheesh. Looks like that one in the pic.



If you get it back as far as you can go. I would put a rope and take it at a 45*/60* degree to the right or left of the hanging lead if you have room, and notch and drop using the pull line to pull it. Its not a cut for the novice, and strict attention must be maintained. Hickory is gorrilla strong, you can do some wild cuts with hickory.


----------



## GeeVee

husqvarnaguy said:


> Stihl FS 55 Gas Edger Not Wprking - $50 (Cary-Apex)
> 
> 
> 
> Stihl FS 55 gas edger. Engine turns over.
> It does fire, but problem is in carburetor. It also needs a flange and washer as well as the string dispenser.



PLEASE tell me you didn't make that up.... 

String Dispenser?

If you don't put that in your Signature, I'll neg rep you.....


----------



## leadarrows

Pine trees

"I have two pine trees about 40' tall. Free to come take them down for the wood. Insurance required."


----------



## husqvarnaguy

GeeVee said:


> PLEASE tell me you didn't make that up....
> 
> String Dispenser?
> 
> If you don't put that in your Signature, I'll neg rep you.....



I didnt make it up. It wasnt even an edger.


----------



## millbilly

leadarrows said:


> Pine trees
> 
> "I have two pine trees about 40' tall. Free to come take them down for the wood. Insurance required."



There not even pines.


----------



## winland

free practice cutting tree down (toledo)

Date: 2012-09-12, 2:31PM EDT
Reply to this post [email protected] 

if u wanna practice cutting down trees, 
I have a mulberry that u could practice on AND u can keep what u want and practice burning or even selling firewood....calls only....419-810-5690...yea, u get it


----------



## Garmins dad

Rearden said:


> That's not a problem - given that we disavow any knowledge of Baron Bloomberg's fiefdom, D.C., and Hollyweird, anyway. They actually belong to Patagonia now - we just haven't quite worked out the repatriation details as yet. She is definitely where she belongs... on camera with a guy's di... oops, I meant, ah... er, in the "entertainment capital of the world".
> 
> Ya know, I gotta say... you Canucks make me more than a little sick , what with your thinly veiled contempt of America, and your prissy little superiority complex just 'cuz you're solvent. Why if it wasn't for us buyin' all of your collectivist crap, you'd be just another China (oh yeah... you are just like China) - except with brooms and sticks out on the ice. And another thing. It's not like you suckers invented hockey don't'cha know? We have a very rich tradition in the sport as well... and some of our players even have a few of their own teeth left, for which we deeply respect and revere them. Why just the other day I witnessed this first hand at rink side. Made me damn proud to be an American.
> 
> (this is why I played football AND hockey in school)



Anyone know why dingle nuts errr Rearden got banned? Was he a spammer or just a jerk? Calling me a Canuck is funny.. born raised in Texas.. Work in the frozen Tundra.. :msp_biggrin: Sorry for the interruption..


----------



## WASTATE

the link has expired, but the post basically said "will come split your wood for free, just doing it for the exercise. Do require $15 per cord for my gas expenses and to buy a maul and wedges. Or I can use your equipment." 

This is my first post by the way, I thought this ad was funny because I had a longstanding craigslist ad for charging to split wood by the hour and this guy wanted to do it for 15 a cord!

I scan the local craigslist pretty often and its just hilarious the stuff people post as free "firewood" as if there is no distinction between firewood and scrapwood


----------



## upsnake

Free Firewood


View attachment 253043
View attachment 253045


Large 24" maple tree fell in April. Cut up and on our property. Photos show some of tree. Wood is free but must be hauled out and down outdoor stairs. Suggest pickup truck and two people. Contact and will make arrangements to meet with you.


----------



## Ash_403

It looks as if it's most of the way there already. Let it finish rotting.

The garbage jobs people post on CL.


----------



## aaronmach1

1.5 for the price of one? :msp_w00t:
Log splitter


----------



## upsnake

That is a rather odd design.


----------



## D&B Mack

*Free Tree! take it all! use for firewood or mulch! (Telford)*

I have a standing pine tree that I want gone. Its about 15-18" at its base. If you have ways and means to safely remove this tree, you can have it. It looks like it would be a very easy job. Email or call Tim at 215-768-7262.











Free Tree! take it all! use for firewood or mulch!


----------



## D&B Mack

*Over 1 quart*

Fire wood for sale - $100 (Douglassville )
Date: 2012-09-16, 6:33PM EDT
[email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Fire wood for sale

Split fire wood available due to home owner moving.

Over 1 quart

Must pick up no delivery 






Fire wood for sale


----------



## D&B Mack

*This one could actually be a good deal.*

wanted: tree cutting - $1 (17960)
Date: 2012-09-17, 11:59AM EDT
[email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Need someone with common sence and a large chain saw to cut down wild cherry trees on farm land. Must have some knowledge on how to safely fall large trees. The cherry trees are poisonous to livestock (cyanide poisoning). Can't pay much....You can have the wood. There are also huge oak trees that are too close to buildings. Let's try to work something out. New Ringgold area. Thanks for reading.

Location: 17960
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 3277510721

wanted: tree cutting


----------



## cowroy

D&B Mack said:


> wanted: tree cutting - $1 (17960)



Definitely wish I was close to that one. I like cherry, and have been keeping an eye out on the farm i am cutting on now for a good size log for milling purposes. To me, it also smells really good burning.


----------



## stihlaficionado

winland said:


> free practice cutting tree down (toledo)
> 
> Date: 2012-09-12, 2:31PM EDT
> Reply to this post [email protected]
> 
> if u wanna practice cutting down trees,
> I have a mulberry that u could practice on AND u can keep what u want and practice burning or even selling firewood....calls only....419-810-5690...yea, u get it



"Practice burning..."  :monkey:


----------



## stihlaficionado

WASTATE said:


> the link has expired, but the post basically said "will come split your wood for free, just doing it for the exercise. Do require $15 per cord for my gas expenses and to buy a maul and wedges. Or I can use your equipment."
> 
> This is my first post by the way, I thought this ad was funny because I had a longstanding craigslist ad for charging to split wood by the hour and this guy wanted to do it for 15 a cord!
> 
> I scan the local craigslist pretty often and its just hilarious the stuff people post as free "firewood" as if there is no distinction between firewood and scrapwood



Welcome to AS


----------



## haveawoody

D&B Mack,

LOL.
I posted one here about a month ago about someone with 4 quart of wood for sale.
I emailed him and asked how much if i took the entire gallon of wood


----------



## Customcuts

*Ultra creep*

. . . . because he needs the MONEY !

This ad just screams CREEP!


----------



## D&B Mack

customcuts said:


> . . . . Because he needs the money !
> 
> this ad just screams creep!



wtf?



> .... Teach your child portuguese


----------



## aaronmach1

Customcuts said:


> . . . . because he needs the MONEY !
> 
> This ad just screams CREEP!



what a creeper! :msp_scared:


----------



## rullywowr

*Tree Stump Table - Only $99*

Here is a good one. Man I could make $1000's of dollars, I never knew! Just make sure you show up and pay cash...







View attachment 253522


----------



## Philbert

rullywowr said:


> Here is a good one. Man I could make $1000's of dollars, I never knew!



I have a couple of these on the patio, near the side alley. Better contact my Allstate agent and find out if I need to itemize these, add a rider for extra coverage, etc!


Philbert


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

*UGH! Some people...*

I think this smacks of the original intent of this thread - someone trying to get more 'free' labor... Ask the neighbor if he wants his half of the tree cut down too... GRR!

Free Firewood (East Madison)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-09-20, 9:33AM CDT
Reply to this post Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Bring your chainsaw and enjoy some free fuel! 

37 Schenk St.

Neighbor might also want you to cut the other half of the tree on his property, so ask him first.

Thank you. 

•Location: East Madison
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 3284246699


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## millbilly

*tell me this is not a scam*

Looking For A Chain Saw

do it now


----------



## D&B Mack

millbilly said:


> Looking For A Chain Saw
> 
> do it now



I'll go to Jersey for $1,500... sounds a little funny.


----------



## mga

millbilly said:


> Looking For A Chain Saw
> 
> do it now





> I'll pay up To $1,500 firm for the job its 1 tree about 15 feet high not a lot of branches thanks



lol...ok


----------



## Iska3

Why would he need a 22 inch bar? Maybe he knows not to bend over.. 


Looking For A Chain Saw - $700 (Anywhere)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-08-28, 4:22PM EDT
Reply to this post Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I'm Looking For A Very Good & Almost new Chainsaw I have $700.00 To spend It must be a 22 inch or long blade any kind if fine................908 361 9054 call or text me anytime day or night 
I will pickup no matter the distance....send pic and location. 


Thanks Need this right away For a job or if you can come & cut the tree down I'll pay up To $1,500 firm for the job its 1 tree about 15 feet high not a lot of branches thanks 

Location: Anywhere 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 3235545799


----------



## zogger

D&B Mack said:


> I'll go to Jersey for $1,500... sounds a little funny.



For 1500 bucks I would smear some dogood from a can on the base of this 15 foot tree and have one o my dogs gnaw it down....

I think this guy left out a zero or something, as in a 150 foot tree? This is just weird...


----------



## Jim Timber

hydrochloric log splitter

hydrochloric log splitter - $75 (Shakopee)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

.10 ton manual log splitter

Call, text, or email



*I'm pretty sure acid would be faster. *


----------



## darkbyrd

hardwood firewood / year old


this wood was cut last year clearing my property. cut into approx 18" pieces. then i pushed into a pile with my tractor. the pile is bigger than it looks in the picture. all hardwoods no pine. FREE TO FIRST TO COME PICK IT UP....NOT HOLDING IT....704-737-4259.....also a few hardwood trees that are down but not cut up your welcome to also so bring your chainsaw


----------



## marcomjl

darkbyrd said:


> hardwood firewood / year old
> 
> 
> this wood was cut last year clearing my property. cut into approx 18" pieces. then i pushed into a pile with my tractor. the pile is bigger than it looks in the picture. all hardwoods no pine. FREE TO FIRST TO COME PICK IT UP....NOT HOLDING IT....704-737-4259.....also a few hardwood trees that are down but not cut up your welcome to also so bring your chainsaw




All I see are leaves :msp_laugh:


----------



## darkbyrd

marcomjl said:


> All I see are leaves :msp_laugh:



I know, right? But check out the other picture. It really is a lot of seasoned hardwood!


----------



## marcomjl

darkbyrd said:


> I know, right? But check out the other picture. It really is a lot of seasoned hardwood!



All the little sapplings? :msp_w00t:


----------



## blk90s13

Customcuts said:


> . . . . because he needs the MONEY !
> 
> This ad just screams CREEP!




fix your vacuum cleaner (no extra charge to families with female members with long blond hair)


----------



## Grace Tree

*BIG TREE - $200 (WEST SIDE) Cleveland*

BIG TREE

BIG TREE FOR SALE FOR 200.00 OR BEST OFFER , CALL ANDY @ 216-470-0930


----------



## Jim Timber

Small Wood said:


> BIG TREE
> 
> BIG TREE FOR SALE FOR 200.00 OR BEST OFFER , CALL ANDY @ 216-470-0930



Ooh... He's a dealer! You should ask if he has more just like it.


----------



## loadthestove

*Logs......Wood......Large and Small pieces... - $200*

I have a large pile of wood for sale.
We cut down 2 very large trees.One is oak,one poplar.
The wood is cut into sections, some are huge so will require equipment to pick up.
This wood could be split down into firewood. Or used for chainsaw carving,crafting and furniture making.
I would like $200 for whole pile.(Pick up only bring own equipment)

We also have a couple seasoned split cords to sell at $75 (split to small heat stove size)


----------



## Davej_07

This yutz has reported this ad about a dozen times. He finally stopped leaving an email address, I'm sure from all the emails about how his trees aren't made of gold.
Multiple Black walnut trees (13-17)


Multiple Black walnut trees (13-17) (Waterford)

Date: 2012-09-28, 9:23AM CDT
Reply to: see below

******* NOT FOR FIREWOOD ******** 


We have multiple Black walnut trees we are looking to take down. Most of them are straight. If you are intersted you can stop by and check them out. I have been trying to research prices. We are willing to help out and we will do clean up. You just take the logs you need and we'll deal with the rest. Please Call 262-313-7640


***** Looking to make money from the trees NOT to pay someone to take them down *********



Here are the circumfrence dimension for the trees we have.... 

1. 49" 
2. 68" 
3. 66" 
4. 46 1/2" 
5. 52" 
6. 25 1/2" 
7. 26 1/2" 
8. 21" 
9. 56 1/2" 
10. 61" 
11. 55" 
12. 37 1/2" 
13. 41 1/2" 
14. 52" 
15. 43" 
16. 40" 
17. 67" 

They are all about 20 feet to first branch give or take.. 








Location: Waterford
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## kentuckydiesel

rullywowr said:


> Here is a good one. Man I could make $1000's of dollars, I never knew! Just make sure you show up and pay cash...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 253522




Haha...I just had to see it for myself...Regularly $199!!! :0

natural tree stump side table | west elm


----------



## chucker

*!!i like this one?? really getting back to nature??*

Dry Organic Oak Firewood - $75 (Crosslake Area)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-10-01, 10:05AM CDT
Reply to this post Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Organic Oak Firewood - Dry for two years. 8' lengths, $75.00 per cord or 16" lengths, $100.00 per cord. You pick-up, can help load if needed.
Serious parties only! Call Jeff at 320-267-1621. 

•Location: Crosslake Area
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 3293934493


----------



## darkbyrd

chucker said:


> Dry Organic Oak Firewood - $75 (Crosslake Area)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2012-10-01, 10:05AM CDT
> Reply to this post Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Organic Oak Firewood - Dry for two years. 8' lengths, $75.00 per cord or 16" lengths, $100.00 per cord. You pick-up, can help load if needed.
> Serious parties only! Call Jeff at 320-267-1621.
> 
> •Location: Crosslake Area
> •it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> PostingID: 3293934493



That's a decent price. I only feed my stove organic firewood, and it is hard to find organic oak in my area.


----------



## coog

chucker said:


> Dry Organic Oak Firewood - $75 (Crosslake Area)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2012-10-01, 10:05AM CDT
> Reply to this post Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Organic Oak Firewood - Dry for two years. 8' lengths, $75.00 per cord or 16" lengths, $100.00 per cord. You pick-up, can help load if needed.
> Serious parties only! Call Jeff at 320-267-1621.
> 
> •Location: Crosslake Area
> •it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> PostingID: 3293934493



Is that for a full cord? Got to give the seller an 'A' in marketing!


----------



## blades

If it truly is a cord that's 1/3 of the going price around here. Face cord avg price. I want to know the sellers definition for in-organic oak, for curiosity's sake.


----------



## darkbyrd

blades said:


> If it truly is a cord that's 1/3 of the going price around here. Face cord avg price. I want to know the sellers definition for in-organic oak, for curiosity's sake.



$75/cord in logs, or $100 in rounds, unsplit. 

Inorganic would be like rock oak or somethin.


----------



## haveawoody

Another quart of wood for sale.
Hurry guys this liquid wood is going fast LOL

http://london.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-home-outdoor-other-1-Quart-of-dry-firewood-W0QQAdIdZ418353818


----------



## dave_376

I just found this on Ebay 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/one-of-a-ki...530?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2562b4da7a

it's a good thing its on sale. WAS $49.95 Sale $24.97

View attachment 255272


----------



## millbilly

dave_376 said:


> I just found this on Ebay
> one of a kind handmade chainsaw sharpener/file Rustic | eBay
> 
> it's a good thing its on sale



Its had 3 offers. I would love to know what they were.


----------



## coog

Insulting, if I had to guess.


----------



## Philbert

That has been posted several times over the past few years. Either the guy has a strange sense of humor, or there are idiots out there who buy things like that for those prices.

Philbert


----------



## millbilly

Philbert said:


> That has been posted several times over the past few years. Either the guy has a strange sense of humor, or there are idiots out there who buy things like that for those prices.
> 
> Philbert



I must have 100 old files. Im in buisness


----------



## Jim Timber

coog said:


> Insulting, if I had to guess.



How is that possible? Giving him real money for it would be doing him a favor.


----------



## Philbert

millbilly said:


> I must have 100 old files. Im in buisness



Remember 'Pet Rocks'?

Philbert


----------



## D&B Mack

dave_376 said:


> I just found this on Ebay
> one of a kind handmade chainsaw sharpener/file Rustic | eBay
> 
> it's a good thing its on sale. WAS $49.95 Sale $24.97
> 
> View attachment 255272



Looks like a burnt hot dog.:rolleyes2:


----------



## etc

Free Firewood


FREE FIREWOOD YOU MUST CUT

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/grd/3315862448.html

Need firewood? Good, because I need some trees cut down. If you can cut down the trees (of my choice of course), then you can have the firewood for FREE. I have mature oak trees,gum trees, and even bambu on my lot.


----------



## treeclimber101

email this posting to a friendsouth jersey craigslist > for sale / wanted > barter
please flag with care: [?]

miscategorized

prohibited

spam/overpost

best of craigslist

Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
firewood for tree cut. u take wood - $1 (s.jersey)

Date: 2012-09-12, 9:25AM EDT
Reply to this post [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Have two trees.
one cherry one maple
you cut. You can take the wood leave branches n stump
I will assist you but must have your own saw and a rope to tie off limbs before they are cut.
both trees atleast 2 or 3 limbs need to be cut before the tree can be felled. I can't climb ladder that well due to military injury reason why I am posting ad on here.
I have a ladder but its not that big so if you have one your welcom to bring it also.
trunks of both trees are about 20" . Nothing crazy. 
The cherry is between my shed and neighbors garage. Plenty of room to work just limbs from other trees stop it from not being trimmed to just be felled
The maple is 10+' away from my house and also needs limbs to be trimmed from other trees before it can be felled.


What ever wood you do not want.. branches can be left and I will take care of them.
neither tree is dead just would like to have them cut. 

I will not pay anyone to cut them. Reason why im posting in barter.
you cut you take the wood

I've been told from 60 bucks per tree to 300 and they all want to take the wood. Well if im paying you im keeping the wood.

So on that note im not paying anyone to cut them down. Im offering free firewood. You just have to cut it down. Like I said I can assist you if needed. But I can't climb around in a tree. If I could I would cut them down myself.

Please reply to ad only. 
No scams or b.s. 
I will only delete ad when I have someone starting the work..
MUST CUT BOTH DOWN BEFORE WOOD IS REMOVED FROM MY PROPERTY.
if you have to cut one down then get a trailer for the wood or something I might be able to help as long as your local. But no wood leaves until both are cut. Sorry I have been scammed before by a tree company service.

Emails only til something is set up. Im not calling you
and work has to be done on the weekend. No week days, when im not here
yes I must be home while you are here.

Im located in winslow twp. NJ

As below the bird eats a toad. I don't wanna be that toad ..




Location: s.jersey
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 3211401240

Copyright © 2012 craigslist, inc. terms of use privacy policy feedback forum


----------



## marcomjl

treeclimber101 said:


> email this posting to a friendsouth jersey craigslist > for sale / wanted > barter
> please flag with care: [?]
> 
> miscategorized
> 
> prohibited
> 
> spam/overpost
> 
> best of craigslist
> 
> Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
> firewood for tree cut. u take wood - $1 (s.jersey)
> 
> Date: 2012-09-12, 9:25AM EDT
> Reply to this post [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> Have two trees.
> one cherry one maple
> you cut. You can take the wood leave branches n stump
> I will assist you but must have your own saw and a rope to tie off limbs before they are cut.
> both trees atleast 2 or 3 limbs need to be cut before the tree can be felled. I can't climb ladder that well due to military injury reason why I am posting ad on here.
> I have a ladder but its not that big so if you have one your welcom to bring it also.
> trunks of both trees are about 20" . Nothing crazy.
> The cherry is between my shed and neighbors garage. Plenty of room to work just limbs from other trees stop it from not being trimmed to just be felled
> The maple is 10+' away from my house and also needs limbs to be trimmed from other trees before it can be felled.
> 
> 
> What ever wood you do not want.. branches can be left and I will take care of them.
> neither tree is dead just would like to have them cut.
> 
> I will not pay anyone to cut them. Reason why im posting in barter.
> you cut you take the wood
> 
> I've been told from 60 bucks per tree to 300 and they all want to take the wood. Well if im paying you im keeping the wood.
> 
> So on that note im not paying anyone to cut them down. Im offering free firewood. You just have to cut it down. Like I said I can assist you if needed. But I can't climb around in a tree. If I could I would cut them down myself.
> 
> Please reply to ad only.
> No scams or b.s.
> I will only delete ad when I have someone starting the work..
> MUST CUT BOTH DOWN BEFORE WOOD IS REMOVED FROM MY PROPERTY.
> if you have to cut one down then get a trailer for the wood or something I might be able to help as long as your local. But no wood leaves until both are cut. Sorry I have been scammed before by a tree company service.
> 
> Emails only til something is set up. Im not calling you
> and work has to be done on the weekend. No week days, when im not here
> yes I must be home while you are here.
> 
> Im located in winslow twp. NJ
> 
> As below the bird eats a toad. I don't wanna be that toad ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location: s.jersey
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> PostingID: 3211401240
> 
> Copyright © 2012 craigslist, inc. terms of use privacy policy feedback forum




WAYYYYYYYYYYYYY to much information lol


----------



## husqvarnaguy

I know its not related to ebay but it was in the local paper.




Killing of Snakes: Needless Violence
.


As of Thursday, October 4, 2012 
Print print this page 
Discuss15 comments, Blog about
Share thisEmail, Facebook, Twitter
.


Advertisement

<a href='http://ads2.thepilot.com/www/delivery/ck.php?n=a290f329&cb=INSERT_RANDOM_NUMBER_HERE' target='_blank'><img src='http://ads2.thepilot.com/www/delivery/avw.php?campaignid=14&cb=INSERT_RANDOM_NUMBER_HERE&n=a290f329' border='0' alt='' /></a>


I visited Southern Pines and had the pleasure of brisk walks around the Reservoir Park, a beautiful and well-kept place. We visited every evening before the sun set, as the days got shorter. 

Last Wednesday evening, other travelers around the reservoir reported snakes along the trail. We didn’t see the snakes, but heard that they were copperhead snakes. As a city girl, I went home and looked on the Internet and read a site that said, “Copperhead snakes are not as harmful as people think. Their venom will only paralyze your limb, but not kill you.” 

The next day, we took the path again, around the same time, but at dusk. We approached each corner cautiously. A tall elderly couple approached and said, “We killed a snake.” I was in shock or I might’ve asked more questions. For example, “Why?” 

I got a twang of anxiety in my gut. I haven’t had that feeling in a long time. I felt like something had gone extremely wrong. A crime had been committed. A disservice to humanity had occurred. When we approached, someone else stopped to tell us another snake had slithered away from the path, near the now-dead snake. 

If you are afraid of something, just walk around it. Avoid it. A snake doesn’t have any reason to attack you. This snake probably was related to the other snake. You killed its companion, possibly its relative. 

I was horrified. Was this snake killing your chickens? No. You were actually a guest, visiting the path near the snake’s home. 

If something scares you, and you don’t understand it, wait, do not attack it. It takes more bravery to look clearly and see what scares you and why


----------



## IHCCS

*Evansville, IN*

Free large tree needs cut down (Bristow)
Date: 2012-09-25, 9:44PM EDT
[email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Free large maple tree for fire wood. You cut down and haul off. Must know what your doing.

call 812-843-5231 or 812-619-0863

Location: Bristow
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 3296798764


----------



## treemandan

rullywowr said:


> Here is a good one. Man I could make $1000's of dollars, I never knew! Just make sure you show up and pay cash...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 253522



If that's not a paradigm shift i don't know what is and the truth is people will buy it.


----------



## darkbyrd




----------



## Gologit

darkbyrd said:


>



Ben-wa balls?


----------



## haveawoody

Gologit,

Well you can cram them!

LOL not my kind of friendship bracelet LOL


----------



## winland

Not sure who is paying whom.:msp_confused:



Poplar firewood (Tiffin)

Date: 2012-10-07, 10:04PM EDT
Reply to this post [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Poplar firewood. 10 matured trees need to be removed. You cut down and haul away. $20/tree. Please call 419-618-2809 and ask for Kevin for more information. 
Location: Tiffin
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 3323632447


----------



## GeeVee

darkbyrd said:


>



That's a Dark Path, DarkByrd.

Especially since the package is open, you'd be getting used.


----------



## doobie57z

darkbyrd said:


>


Why would you need a four pack?


----------



## millbilly

doobie57z said:


> Why would you need a four pack?



Dude if you don't know, Im not tellin ya.


----------



## gr8scott72

​


darkbyrd said:


>



That is by far the funniest ad in this entire thread!


----------



## winland

*What is "Grade B" firewood*

FIREWOOD CONSISTING OF HARDWOOD'S MAX BTU's - $40 (Norwalk)

Date: 2012-10-11, 6:17PM EDT
Reply to this post [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I am selling grade B hardwood fire wood for only $40.00 a pick-up truck load.

Don't Miss Out!!

Call (419)677-3805 
Location: Norwalk
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 3332547256
:confused2:


----------



## marcomjl

winland said:


> FIREWOOD CONSISTING OF HARDWOOD'S MAX BTU's - $40 (Norwalk)
> 
> Date: 2012-10-11, 6:17PM EDT
> Reply to this post [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> I am selling grade B hardwood fire wood for only $40.00 a pick-up truck load.
> 
> Don't Miss Out!!
> 
> Call (419)677-3805
> Location: Norwalk
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> PostingID: 3332547256
> :confused2:




Well I had to myself so I googled it and it seems some firewood info website states it as being "Slow burning, high heat" type of firewood. Theres grades a-d. All I know is who the hell really uses that scale/grade system...


P.S. Another funny thing is that the websites has Oak as grade D,


----------



## oppermancjo

*You Be The Judge*

Is there really 4 face cord/ (1 1/3 cord) there?

Firewood


----------



## SkippyKtm

*Anybody hungry for Dinner?*

*[url]http://nwct.craigslist.org/grd/3332768548.html*[/URL]

Supper spit - $2000 (Nw)

Date: 2012-10-11, 8:06PM EDT

[email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Supper spilt wood splitter with Subaru robin engine thing is mint only split like 30 cord with it. Always keep inside only reson I'm selling it is buyying a prosseser

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## marcomjl

SkippyKtm said:


> *[url]http://nwct.craigslist.org/grd/3332768548.html*[/URL]
> 
> Supper spit - $2000 (Nw)
> 
> Date: 2012-10-11, 8:06PM EDT
> 
> [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> Supper spilt wood splitter with Subaru robin engine thing is mint only split like 30 cord with it. Always keep inside only reson I'm selling it is buyying a prosseser
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:




Well you tells you right there why he's selling it so high, he needs all the money he can get towards the processor lol


----------



## artbaldoni

Mature walnut tree for removal - $5000 (Carlisle)

Date: 2012-10-14, 10:47AM EDT
Reply to this post [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Huge walnut in my back yard needs to go. At a glancing guess about 70" tall. Your removal. Make an offer. I will take less as long as you remove. There are structures close to it so you will have to remove with care. I will send pictures for serious inquiries.


----------



## SpiralAcacia

artbaldoni said:


> Mature walnut tree for removal - $5000 (Carlisle)
> 
> Date: 2012-10-14, 10:47AM EDT
> Reply to this post [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> Huge walnut in my back yard needs to go. At a glancing guess about 70" tall. Your removal. Make an offer. I will take less as long as you remove. There are structures close to it so you will have to remove with care. I will send pictures for serious inquiries.



Didn't he also make a point of the lucky winner cleaning up after the removal?
Winner must show proof of valid professional insurance, crane operator credentials, rigging experience, NO?

And of course, strong believe in the power of prayer wouldn't be bad....:msp_razz::msp_razz::msp_razz:

SA


----------



## coconutman

avalancher said:


> I am thinking that maybe this job is going to be a hassle, full of "whileuratits"
> Wash my saw?I think not!Loan you my saw?I think not!



lol I seem to always get the "while your up there" for 50 bucks and one limb, how about those other 5..... you made me laugh


----------



## Grace Tree

*I'm going to sub this guy out $95 & up*

This guy must be a winner. $95 and up and nothing over 30" diameter. I think I'll sub my small stuff out to him 'cause if you start at 95 bucks how high can the "up" be?
Phil

TREE SERVICE/ REMOVAL. Free Estimates. Call us Now!!! - $95 (Willoughby, Lake County)
Date: 2012-10-16, 1:51PM EDT
[email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
If you need a tree removed or trimmed call us. Free Written estimates within 48 hours. No trees greater than 30 inches across at the base of the trunk. We remove trees for $95 and up. Located in Willoughby off Lost Nation Rd. Call 440-571-2400 Texting is best. Thank You, Chris


Keywords: Lake County, Geauga, Ashtabula, Mentor, Eastlake, Kirtland, Willoughby Hills, Chesterland, Madison, Perry, Chardon, Waite Hill, Mentor on the Lake, Fairport, Headlands, Willowick, Wickliffe, Lyndhurst, Storm damage, fallen tree removal, land clearing. TRADE for tools, drill press, table saw, lincoln arc welder, chainsaw, air wrench or tools, anvil, so on. Will trade for Kayak, smaller boat, old truck running or not, other things also.


----------



## stihl362

Firewood - Large Tree - can also be used for crafts/hobbies


----------



## SpiralAcacia

stihl362 said:


> Firewood - Large Tree - can also be used for crafts/hobbies





"With chainsaw, probably about 20-30 min. work ... hand saw will take longer"

(-:

Yep it will

SA


----------



## Garmins dad

Firewood For Sale - Edmonton Buy & Sell Goods - Kijiji Edmonton Canada.

so 4x4x8 = cord.... how does he get to that measurement when he cuts 15 inch lengths??? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## upsnake

Maybe Beerman would want a chance for this jem.  

Fire wood-seasoned ash

Fire wood-seasoned ash (between 6325 & 6253 Serr Rd Corunna)

Date: 2012-10-21, 10:30PM EDT
Reply to this post [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

It's sitting next to road and is free for the taking. You will need a trailer and a way to load it. I will delete this ad when I notice its gone. 







View attachment 259388


----------



## dh1984

here's something to laugh at all night

Stihl 041 041AV Chainsaw w 20" Bar Chain 1110 Family 036 038 044 046 045 056 | eBay


----------



## Philbert

dh1984 said:


> here's something to laugh at all night
> 
> Stihl 041 041AV Chainsaw w 20" Bar Chain 1110 Family 036 038 044 046 045 056 | eBay



Personally, I always like when they post 12 photographs and 10 of they are essentially from the same angle, showing you the same thing, just slightly larger or smaller. So they think that the saw is worth more if they post more photos? 

(The reason a photographer _shoots_ so many similar images, in case the seller is reading this, is to let them _choose_ the best *one*, not to show how many times they tried).

Philbert


----------



## SquirrelMan

Come and get it! its already down on the ground.. kinda
Down large hardwood tree great firewood

Some fool wont know how to buck that and will hurt himself for sure.


----------



## SpiralAcacia

SquirrelMan said:


> Come and get it! its already down on the ground.. kinda
> Down large hardwood tree great firewood
> 
> Some fool wont know how to buck that and will hurt himself for sure.



At least it's not over wires and roofs, and he doesn't ask for $$$ for his "valuable oak, great for rustic art" or sumfin' (-:

SA


----------



## zogger

SquirrelMan said:


> Come and get it! its already down on the ground.. kinda
> Down large hardwood tree great firewood
> 
> Some fool wont know how to buck that and will hurt himself for sure.



And the thing is, trees like that are the easiest, you have all the smaller branches/logs to build up under the main log and drop it down slow, then it is supported for the big bucking cuts. The rootball may or may not be a problem, can't see that in the pic.


----------



## R2D

chain saw for sale or trade


----------



## ReggieT

*Hmm...wonder did he notice any funny odor?*

Probably:wink2:...pretty blessed to not have knowledge of that...some "Ignorance is really Bliss" 



gr8scott72 said:


> ​
> That is by far the funniest ad in this entire thread!


----------



## R2D

Free 40 ft tall Live Evergreen Tree ...perfect for your Christmas decorating ...a nice big tree for under your star ...lots of boughs for wreaths.
You cut and take away. Only requirement is that you also remove the stump and leave a clean site behind.

http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/grd/3373883287.html


----------



## marcomjl

R2D said:


> Free 40 ft tall Live Evergreen Tree ...perfect for your Christmas decorating ...a nice big tree for under your star ...lots of boughs for wreaths.
> You cut and take away. Only requirement is that you also remove the stump and leave a clean site behind.
> 
> 40' Evergreen Tree/Boughs - Free



They may tip you to wipe their arse too! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## R2D

R2D said:


> Free 40 ft tall Live Evergreen Tree ...perfect for your Christmas decorating ...a nice big tree for under your star ...lots of boughs for wreaths.
> You cut and take away. Only requirement is that you also remove the stump and leave a clean site behind.
> 
> 40' Evergreen Tree/Boughs - Free





marcomjl said:


> They may tip you to wipe their arse too! :msp_thumbup:



They did say to "leave a clean site behind". :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SquirrelMan

R2D said:


> Free 40 ft tall Live Evergreen Tree ...perfect for your Christmas decorating ...a nice big tree for under your star ...lots of boughs for wreaths.
> You cut and take away. Only requirement is that you also remove the stump and leave a clean site behind.
> 
> 40' Evergreen Tree/Boughs - Free



Thats probably the best deal i have heard yet on craigslist. Im surprised he didnt want some cash on top of it all


----------



## kevin j

big christmas trees are expensive for malls and churches etc. but they are also groomed and pruned, not 'free range' trees. 
still might be a deal for someone with a crane or boom truck.


----------



## marcomjl

kevin j said:


> big christmas trees are expensive for malls and churches etc. but they are also groomed and pruned, not 'free range' trees.
> still might be a deal for someone with a crane or boom truck.



Please don't put effort into thinking there is anything useful from a post like that other than some entertainment.


----------



## capetree

*free wood*

Free Oak Wood - You do the work! 

Free Oak Wood - You do the work! (Forestdale)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-10-30, 8:41AM EDT
Reply to this post [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


The Storm took down an oak tree in our backyard. It's snapped clear in half.... 

As oak wood is GREAT for a fireplace and pricey - Willing to give away 100% of the wood free for removal (you can leave the stump).
Prefer someone who does this for a living and is insured for tree removal.. but will consider anyone, I guess.

E-mail me. See the picture, the tree is next to a pop-up garage so you can get an idea of the sizing. 

OR - If someone can take it down cheap and is insured - we will entertain offers. Our insurance won't cover the removal as it didn't hit the home... 












• Location: Forestdale
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 3374416588


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Copyright © 2012 craigslist, inc.
terms of use
privacy policy
feedback forum


----------



## bentring

capetree said:


> Free Oak Wood - You do the work!



Of course they will want someone else to do the work considering they couldn't be bothered to walk outside to snap a picture...


----------



## sb47

Here is how i respond to those adds.

I’ll do it! I’m not licensed and I drink all day while I’m cutting.
I’ll drag the limbs through your living room on my way to the curb. Don’t worry I’ll be very carful. 
Most of my workers are ex cons that were caught robbing houses while people were not home. But they assure me that they won’t steal anything while there in your house.
Don’t worry about moving your car, I can drop this tree rite next to it with no problem.
Can I use your bathroom? I need to drop a duce before I start working.
When can I come get the free wood?


----------



## SquirrelMan

sb47 said:


> Here is how i respond to those adds.
> 
> I’ll do it! I’m not licensed and I drink all day while I’m cutting.
> I’ll drag the limbs through your living room on my way to the curb. Don’t worry I’ll be very carful.
> Most of my workers are ex cons that were caught robbing houses while people were not home. But they assure me that they won’t steal anything while there in your house.
> Don’t worry about moving your car, I can drop this tree rite next to it with no problem.
> Can I use your bathroom? I need to drop a duce before I start working.
> When can I come get the free wood?



better yet, tell them "your felon groundmen cant be within 100ft of a minor either do you have somewhere you can put your kids while we cut ur wood?"
Seriously, some ppl who agree the lawn guy should get paid but not the guy cutting a tree? wtf. I stopped by a house with limbs touching the roof today and offered to do a trim while I was working for his neighbor and he said his lawn guy has got it.. I'll be watching the news monday


----------



## Jonesy11

*stihl of a deal*

I have a Stihl chainsaw O76AV Super electronic quickstop with a 36" bar for sale. Complete rebuild along with new engine rebuild, new chain, new bar. Runs great. Asking $1,000. 


Stihl chainsaw 076AV


----------



## terryknight

Free Oak fire wood

20 cords??? that must be one BIG tree


----------



## gtsawyer

terryknight said:


> Free Oak fire wood
> 
> 20 cords??? that must be one BIG tree



I'd hit it.


----------



## Steve NW WI

terryknight said:


> Free Oak fire wood
> 
> 20 cords??? that must be one BIG tree



Pics can be deceiving, but it looks to be a biggun, could be 7 cords/20+ f... fa... umm 1/3 cords (just can't say the f word round here  )


----------



## SquirrelMan

terryknight said:


> Free Oak fire wood
> 
> 20 cords??? that must be one BIG tree



got his $3000 clean up bill and said "no thanks, I'll just give it away on CL..." LMAO I doubt most guys can even haul a single branch off that thing


----------



## rullywowr

sb47 said:


> Here is how i respond to those adds.
> 
> 
> *Can I use your bathroom? I need to drop a duce before I start working.*



Bwahahahahaaaahahahaaa!


----------



## terryknight

Steve NW WI said:


> Pics can be deceiving, but it looks to be a biggun, could be 7 cords/20+ f... fa... umm 1/3 cords (just can't say the f word round here  )



i understand that, but man the huge oak (55ish" diameter ) i have to cut up will prolly only be 10-12 cords. never thought about the f... cord part


----------



## RVALUE

I have a customer who can get split oak for $ 70 / face cord. He wants us to take it out of the sky and cut it up and save money.....

Hard to compete, with Jethro.


----------



## SquirrelMan

OAK FIREWOOD $50 TRUCKLOAD

wow, this guy....


----------



## darkbyrd

SquirrelMan said:


> OAK FIREWOOD $50 TRUCKLOAD
> 
> wow, this guy....



Surprised he didn't call it seasoned!


----------



## Jonesy11

*get a jump on all of this free wood*

Free firewood you cut and you haul.


----------



## aaronmach1

Jonesy11 said:


> Free firewood you cut and you haul.



gonna need the splitter! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rullywowr

aaronmach1 said:


> gonna need the splitter! :hmm3grin2orange:



Or a lot of gas and a match! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HeRoze

*Free Pine!!!!*

free pine!!!!!

... and I thought all the 'free' firewood was oak!


----------



## Jonesy11

*free walnut ripe for the picking*

walnut trees


----------



## taskswap

Jonesy11 said:


> walnut trees



Them walnuts is val-eeble, you know. You're planning on paying him fair price, right?


----------



## Jonesy11

*any guesses as to what this is?*

Free Totet by road


----------



## gtsawyer

Portable toilet? Totem? Small toad?

Craigslist is where all the people who failed English hang out.


----------



## SquirrelMan

heres a new one!

I will trade a truckload of firewood { pine } for a 12 pack. (Newnan)

I will trade a truckload of firewood { pine } for a 12 pack.


----------



## gtsawyer

Probably a neighbor's pile of wood.


----------



## kevin j

I like the idea that he is at least requiring SOMETHING in return for the pine. Seems like 'free' brings out a whole different class of people than 'cheap'. The 'free' people are a lot more demanding.


----------



## SquirrelMan

kevin j said:


> I like the idea that he is at least requiring SOMETHING in return for the pine. Seems like 'free' brings out a whole different class of people than 'cheap'. The 'free' people are a lot more demanding.



he is getting something for free.. a free place to dump that pine he removed and a beer on top of it lol


----------



## sb47

free wood (acorn tree)

http://houston.craigslist.org/zip/3391819986.html

http://houston.craigslist.org/zip/3377674620.html


----------



## rullywowr

McCulloch Timber Bear Chainsaw for trade! BEAST!

McCulloch Timber Bear Chainsaw for trade! BEAST! - $750 (oakdale,ct)

Date: 2012-11-09, 10:45PM EST
Reply to this post [email protected][Errors when replying to ads?]

runs great! will be great for anyone who needs a chainsaw!

powerful and will cut through anything!

please just email me if interested with what you have for trade.

dont offer garbage this saw is worth money!


----------



## snofrog

rullywowr said:


> McCulloch Timber Bear Chainsaw for trade! BEAST!
> 
> McCulloch Timber Bear Chainsaw for trade! BEAST! - $750 (oakdale,ct)
> 
> Date: 2012-11-09, 10:45PM EST
> Reply to this post [email protected][Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> runs great! will be great for anyone who needs a chainsaw!
> 
> powerful and will cut through anything!
> 
> please just email me if interested with what you have for trade.
> 
> dont offer garbage this saw is worth money!


it is a 55 cc saw that came with a 20" bar at best


----------



## kevin j

but it's like a Wild Thing on steroids.
The Beast. 
smelly, evil tempered, vibrating, hard starting, yup a general beast.


----------



## zogger

sb47 said:


> free wood (acorn tree)
> 
> Free fire wood
> 
> Free acorns



I like that second one!


----------



## Jonesy11

*stihls newest model?*

chainsaw stihl


----------



## rullywowr

This jerkoff has been posting this for about 2 months now. Anywhere on the net, you can get this saw for about $230 refurbished...

Husqvarna 445 Chainsaw - $500 (Canterbury)

Date: 2012-11-08, 9:09PM EST
Reply to this post [email protected][Errors when replying to ads?]

Great saw, like new, less than a cord through it. Just broken in, includes saw, bar and chain. $500 Firm, no lowballers.

Husqvarna 445 Chainsaw

"No lowballers" lololololol what a tool


----------



## Steve NW WI

For $1500 you'd think they'd clean it up and make it purty first.

wood stove for sale



> wood stove for sale - $1500
> Date: 2012-11-12, 2:59PM CST
> [email protected][Errors when replying to ads?]
> Vermont Castings wood stove for sale, nice front glass doors, doors can also fold and hide away, with screen. Asking $1500 or Best offer. Nice stove in good shape, glass needs to be cleaned, but isn't hard to do, good heater. will look brand new after good cleaning and re-blacking. If interested call me at 763-218-2522.


----------



## SquirrelMan

Poulan Handsaw Maybe he subliminally telling us about their mechanical state...


----------



## coog

Rode hard and put away wet. More money than it sold for, new.


----------



## terryknight

SquirrelMan said:


> Poulan Handsaw Maybe he subliminally telling us about their mechanical state...



hmmmm what's that noise?


----------



## saxono3

*I got one,*

Answered an add. The guy said he wanted a site cleared for a cabin and he wanted some trees removed and he wanted to sell them for firewood. Sounded good. I went and had a look. Guy meets me there. He says the sites back in the woods a few hundred yards. Okay, so far so good. We walk back and he starts pointing out trees he wants removed for a driveway. These trees were not big, but some of them had some decent saw logs in them. So I told the guy that he could sell some of these trees as timber and the small ones he wants gone would go out as firewood poles. Oh no he says, I dont want nothing to do with those timber guys, they will take it all, I didn't buy it to ruin it. (hey, whoa there, I'm one of those timber guys) I tell him he can mark what he wants taken, sell that much and that's all they will cut. Hes not having any of it. Okay, there his trees, its his call.
I tell him I can get them all out with a tractor. Oh no he says, no ruts. (Ground was a little wet in some spots) I tell him okay, Ill get a friend and we'll skid them out with horses. Oh no he says, they have to be cut up in here. I ask why. He says he dosn't want me selling the logs. I ask him if I make a deal with him and pay for the trees and he has his money in hand why does he care. He just does, and he wants them cut up in the woods. Then he says he wants to sell the woods by the load and I can only work if hes there. 
Okay, fine, I need work and wood so Ill do it his way. We start talking price. He says a cord of firewood in Pittsburgh is going for 200 so that's what he is asking. I point out that Pittsburgh is 100 miles south of where we are standing and that's for firewood, these are standing trees, there's a difference. And also that my pickup (Ford Ranger)
does not hold a half cord let alone a cord. We haggled until I lost my patience and gave up. Wasted morning. I gotta stop answering these ads.


----------



## coog

Hence the old saying _You can't reason a person out of a position that he didn't reason himself into"_ You went farther than a lot of us would. The man was an idiot.


----------



## SquirrelMan

saxono3 said:


> Answered an add. The guy said he wanted a site cleared for a cabin and he wanted some trees removed and he wanted to sell them for firewood. Sounded good. I went and had a look. Guy meets me there. He says the sites back in the woods a few hundred yards. Okay, so far so good. We walk back and he starts pointing out trees he wants removed for a driveway. These trees were not big, but some of them had some decent saw logs in them. So I told the guy that he could sell some of these trees as timber and the small ones he wants gone would go out as firewood poles. Oh no he says, I dont want nothing to do with those timber guys, they will take it all, I didn't buy it to ruin it. (hey, whoa there, I'm one of those timber guys) I tell him he can mark what he wants taken, sell that much and that's all they will cut. Hes not having any of it. Okay, there his trees, its his call.
> I tell him I can get them all out with a tractor. Oh no he says, no ruts. (Ground was a little wet in some spots) I tell him okay, Ill get a friend and we'll skid them out with horses. Oh no he says, they have to be cut up in here. I ask why. He says he dosn't want me selling the logs. I ask him if I make a deal with him and pay for the trees and he has his money in hand why does he care. He just does, and he wants them cut up in the woods. Then he says he wants to sell the woods by the load and I can only work if hes there.
> Okay, fine, I need work and wood so Ill do it his way. We start talking price. He says a cord of firewood in Pittsburgh is going for 200 so that's what he is asking. I point out that Pittsburgh is 100 miles south of where we are standing and that's for firewood, these are standing trees, there's a difference. And also that my pickup (Ford Ranger)
> does not hold a half cord let alone a cord. We haggled until I lost my patience and gave up. Wasted morning. I gotta stop answering these ads.



Never talk to a craiglist "customer" that thinks his trees are worth money.. not unless you are prepared to hang yourself.


----------



## cody02

good one I just ran across,, lol


I have a stihl 028av run great new chain used it this summer recently bought.

Will trade for a 12 pack budweiser and pack marlboro red and cat food
Call 317-989-6121 or text no emails! 
Location: Indy
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## SquirrelMan

cody02 said:


> good one I just ran across,, lol
> 
> 
> I have a stihl 028av run great new chain used it this summer recently bought.
> 
> Will trade for a 12 pack budweiser and pack marlboro red and cat food
> Call 317-989-6121 or text no emails!
> Location: Indy
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



I dont see the link but go make a beer run for the idiot's saw! Quick!


----------



## zr700

re. free wood for trees (shillington)

Ha! Cant even burn pine, thats funny I burn green pine!


----------



## GeeVee

saxono3 said:


> Answered an add. The guy said he wanted a site cleared for a cabin and he wanted some trees removed and he wanted to sell them for firewood. Sounded good. I went and had a look. Guy meets me there. He says the sites back in the woods a few hundred yards. Okay, so far so good. We walk back and he starts pointing out trees he wants removed for a driveway. These trees were not big, but some of them had some decent saw logs in them. So I told the guy that he could sell some of these trees as timber and the small ones he wants gone would go out as firewood poles. Oh no he says, I dont want nothing to do with those timber guys, they will take it all, I didn't buy it to ruin it. (hey, whoa there, I'm one of those timber guys) I tell him he can mark what he wants taken, sell that much and that's all they will cut. Hes not having any of it. Okay, there his trees, its his call.
> I tell him I can get them all out with a tractor. Oh no he says, no ruts. (Ground was a little wet in some spots) I tell him okay, Ill get a friend and we'll skid them out with horses. Oh no he says, they have to be cut up in here. I ask why. He says he dosn't want me selling the logs. I ask him if I make a deal with him and pay for the trees and he has his money in hand why does he care. He just does, and he wants them cut up in the woods. Then he says he wants to sell the woods by the load and I can only work if hes there.
> Okay, fine, I need work and wood so Ill do it his way. We start talking price. He says a cord of firewood in Pittsburgh is going for 200 so that's what he is asking. I point out that Pittsburgh is 100 miles south of where we are standing and that's for firewood, these are standing trees, there's a difference. And also that my pickup (Ford Ranger)
> does not hold a half cord let alone a cord. We haggled until I lost my patience and gave up. Wasted morning. I gotta stop answering these ads.



No, you gotta learn to politely excuse yourself after the first counter from people like these. 

The challenge is not satisfying this (cultural/racial/slander typecasting flaming insult), its not letting him get under your skin....


----------



## haveawoody

saxono3,

You shot yourself when you told him any of the trees were worth anything.

Should have said the removal cost from a tree service would be $$$ but you were willing to remove them for the wood value.
And really the wood value is much less than any tree service would have charged him.
A cord of tree really isn't worth much. LOL

NO no no at that point would be (have a good day) and goodbye.
All done on email first


----------



## saxono3

haveawoody said:


> saxono3,
> 
> You shot yourself when you told him any of the trees were worth anything.



Yeah, you might have a point there.:msp_huh: But at that point I wasn't anticipating that kind of stubborn stupidity. I was was being honest with him and thought I could make a deal that would benefit us both. Well,,,,,,,,,I was wrong about that.:bang:


----------



## haveawoody

saxono3,

Yeppers and who would expect to arrive at a place of crazyness.LOL
A little jolt of a 6k tree service bill i find always ends that crazyness, and really if you think about it that is what he probably would have to fork out for a few 100$ worth of wood rounds set just how he liked and all ready for him to split himself and sell.

With all the BS red flags i bet any tree service would say more like 10k upfront, or just depart when the first red flag went up. LOL


----------



## Deleted member 83629

not sure about this one it is a stihl though Stihl chain saw

seems like a good deal stihl ms 390 
MS 390 stihl


----------



## FanOFatherNash

detroit metro craigslist > oakland co > services offered > lessons & tutoring
please flag with care: [?]
miscategorized
prohibited
spam/overpost
best of craigslist
Trade Martial Arts Lessons for Professional Services (Rochester Hills, Mi)

Date: 2012-11-17, 2:38PM EST
Reply to this post [email protected][Errors when replying to ads?]

I am willing to take in trade tree cutting services, or services of a carpenter, builder, electrician, etc.for Martial Arts Lessons.

I have one dead tall tree in my backyard that needs to be cut down and two trees
in my front yard that needs to be shortened, or maybe also cut down.

I am a 6th degree black belt in a Korean style of karate, and have 
received Martial Arts instruction from a much higher source for over 30 years.

Anyone that desires to know the really meaning and techniques of a martial art
should take advantage of this opportunity.

Just send me an email of your skill and desire for the trade.


Location: Rochester Hills, Mi
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID:3416684745


----------



## RVALUE

Would they get more responses if they had studied massage techniques?


----------



## terryknight

RVALUE said:


> Would they get more responses if they had studied massage techniques?



definitely


----------



## Philbert

I helped a friend clean up some local storm damage today. I don't need any wood right now, and he mentioned posting it on CL as a 'Free Firewood' ad. I offered him suggestions based comments posted here:

- show photos of the actual wood;
- describe the condition accurately (in this case - box elder, cut, but not split or seasoned);
- tell people that they do not have to take everything, but cannot leave a mess.

I also suggested that he stack it in the driveway so that woodboogers don't try to drive across his yard.

Philbert


----------



## millbilly

Philbert said:


> I helped a friend clean up some local storm damage today. I don't need any wood right now, and he mentioned posting it on CL as a 'Free Firewood' ad. I offered him suggestions based comments posted here:
> 
> - show photos of the actual wood;
> - describe the condition accurately (in this case - box elder, cut, but not split or seasoned);
> - tell people that they do not have to take everything, but cannot leave a mess.
> 
> I also suggested that he stack it in the driveway so that woodboogers don't try to drive across his yard.
> 
> Philbert



Woodboogers love it we call them wood sneaks down my way


----------



## darkbyrd

Philbert said:


> I helped a friend clean up some local storm damage today. I don't need any wood right now, and he mentioned posting it on CL as a 'Free Firewood' ad. I offered him suggestions based comments posted here:
> 
> - show photos of the actual wood;
> - describe the condition accurately (in this case - box elder, cut, but not split or seasoned);
> - tell people that they do not have to take everything, but cannot leave a mess.
> 
> I also suggested that he stack it in the driveway so that woodboogers don't try to drive across his yard.
> 
> Philbert



I don't need any box elder either, but your advice will probably make the pile disappear more quickly. It will at least keep your friend off this page.


----------



## Philbert

darkbyrd said:


> I don't need any box elder either, but your advice will probably make the pile disappear more quickly. It will at least keep your friend off this page.



That's exactly the point. Some people would not want it for free; some would be happy to have it As long as both sides are up front about it, there should be no reason for anyone to complain.

Philbert


----------



## darkbyrd

Philbert said:


> That's exactly the point. Some people would not want it for free; some would be happy to have it As long as both sides are up front about it, there should be no reason for anyone to complain.
> 
> Philbert



That would be quite a score... if it was anything else!





Just ribbin ya. I'm sure someone will take most of that.


----------



## z50guru

FanOFatherNash said:


> detroit metro craigslist > oakland co > services offered > lessons & tutoring
> please flag with care: [?]
> miscategorized
> prohibited
> spam/overpost
> best of craigslist
> Trade Martial Arts Lessons for Professional Services (Rochester Hills, Mi)
> 
> Date: 2012-11-17, 2:38PM EST
> Reply to this post [email protected][Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> I am willing to take in trade tree cutting services, or services of a carpenter, builder, electrician, etc.for Martial Arts Lessons.
> 
> I have one dead tall tree in my backyard that needs to be cut down and two trees
> in my front yard that needs to be shortened, or maybe also cut down.
> 
> I am a 6th degree black belt in a Korean style of karate, and have
> received Martial Arts instruction from a much higher source for over 30 years.
> 
> Anyone that desires to know the really meaning and techniques of a martial art
> should take advantage of this opportunity.
> 
> Just send me an email of your skill and desire for the trade.
> 
> 
> Location: Rochester Hills, Mi
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> PostingID:3416684745



6th degree black belt Korean style Karate guy, VS. Chainsaw Arborist!! BOTH chop! BOTH Inflict cuts on top of cuts!! BOTH require use of strategy and proper techniques to defeat the opponent!! BOTH want the same thing!! Who wins!! You decide!


----------



## snofrog

while it isnt craigslist , it is a listing for wood that will make you scratch your head
1. Eco-Smart Solid Hardwood Tree Trunk Stool


----------



## trophyhunter

snofrog said:


> while it isnt craigslist , it is a listing for wood that will make you scratch your head
> 1. Eco-Smart Solid Hardwood Tree Trunk Stool



Man if that wood round is worth $350.00 bucks were all rich! That's some good news right there.


----------



## gtsawyer

snofrog said:


> while it isnt craigslist , it is a listing for wood that will make you scratch your head
> 1. Eco-Smart Solid Hardwood Tree Trunk Stool



But "We cut and shape the trunk to achieve balance and stability. The natural styling creates versatility so it blends with rustic, traditional and modern designs." Definitely worth it.

I wonder how many would make a cord of firewood. I could have a balanced and stable woodpile with natural styling that blends nicely with my rustic, traditional and modern designed woodlot.


----------



## trophyhunter

Hey that thing is worth the money, cause "The stool can also be used as an end table, display pedestal or plant stand." I mean who wouldn't want to own several of them? Tell ya what anybody wants a few I'll beat any advertised price, you pick up. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Steve NW WI

trophyhunter said:


> Hey that thing is worth the money, cause "The stool can also be used as an end table, display pedestal or plant stand." I mean who wouldn't want to own several of them? Tell ya what anybody wants a few I'll beat any advertised price, you pick up. :msp_biggrin:



Hmmm, getting a new fancy TV one of these days. Maybe a nice birch round instead of an overpriced pressed sawdust entertainment center? I'm single, I can get away with it. Will have to make my own though, $350 is too expensive for furniture for this guy!


----------



## Philbert

Steve NW WI said:


> Hmmm, getting a new fancy TV one of these days. Maybe a nice birch round instead of an overpriced pressed sawdust entertainment center? I'm single, I can get away with it.



If I was single I might have 2, chain-sawn bears holding up my big screen TV.
(No chance of that happening soon)

Philbert


----------



## terryknight

trophyhunter said:


> Hey that thing is worth the money, cause "The stool can also be used as an end table, display pedestal or plant stand." I mean who wouldn't want to own several of them? Tell ya what anybody wants a few I'll beat any advertised price, you pick up. :msp_biggrin:



for 350 I will ship


----------



## GeeVee

....but wait, there's more. Be the firs.....


----------



## bubba3228

Heres one ...

Wood Splitter


----------



## Philbert

bubba3228 said:


> Heres one ...
> 
> Wood Splitter



Those are a real hazard - like something that Red Green would dream up. Have to use them with the car running while up on jacks. Not sure how they work on a limited slip differential.

Philbert


----------



## Jakers

bubba3228 said:


> Heres one ...
> 
> Wood Splitter



too bad it isnt closer or id go pick it up. them darn things are really handy to have around. i could use a good "loaner splitter" for when all my buddies ask to use mine...:hmm3grin2orange:

wonder if theyd ship it


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> Those are a real hazard - like something that Red Green would dream up. Have to use them with the car running while up on jacks. Not sure how they work on a limited slip differential.
> 
> Philbert



I wonder how much ponies it would take to run one? If you had an axle and an old truck rim, use the rim itself for the splitter pulley, add a big belt down to a small engine or electric motor, with some sort of other large pulley. I guess you could rig a simple cam lever with a tensioner/idler type pulley for on/off. Mount it on say like a big fat heavy rail road tie or similar large heavy "thing". Something that would be heavy enough and wide enough to counteract the twisting force when you shoved the log into it.

Weird how screw splitters come up. I was just looking at this small model that they sell as a cheap, add your own small electric motor kit on ebay, a light duty one.

Home made electric screw log splitter - YouTube


----------



## R2D

http://racine.craigslist.org/tls/3426182204.html


----------



## Wagnerwerks

R2D said:


> paldon chainsaw



Hey.... That's priced to move! LOL


----------



## srb08

Wagnerwerks said:


> Hey.... That's priced to move! LOL



You just gotta wonder. A used POS priced $10 more than a new one.


----------



## R2D

Thought you guys might get a kick out of that one.


----------



## kevin j

That is rare. I've never seen any new Paldon saws in stores for ages.


----------



## rullywowr

I beg your Paldon...


----------



## Jakers

paldon me, do you have any grey poupon???:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ReggieT

Philbert said:


> Those are a real hazard - like something that Red Green would dream up. Have to use them with the car running while up on jacks. Not sure how they work on a limited slip differential.
> 
> Philbert



Red Green....hahahaha, hilarious! 

Wonder what Ole Reds doing these days that's not "life threatening"!:msp_unsure:


----------



## Tree Feller

*A Good One*

stihl farmboss chainsaw



Take a look at this DEAL!!!! A $600 stihl FARMBOSS that sells for $900 new!


----------



## TreeGuyHR

Who new?! :msp_scared:


I gave my 12 year old 029 Farm Boss away when it needed a couple hundred in repairs -- figured it was totaled if you factor in the use time.


(I think I paid around $375 new for it in 1999, retail)


----------



## Tree Feller

TreeGuyHR said:


> Who new?! :msp_scared:
> 
> 
> I gave my 12 year old 029 Farm Boss away when it needed a couple hundred in repairs -- figured it was totaled if you factor in the use time.
> 
> 
> (I think I paid around $375 new for it in 1999, retail)




Yeah a buddy of mine jsut told me he got a 029 *SUPER* for $150 used?? Who knows what that thing will be worth. He didn't know what kinda deal he was getting!


----------



## sawsalottawood

tree

Free Tree. Dont all call at the same time


----------



## Philbert

sawsalottawood said:


> tree
> Free Tree. Dont all call at the same time



I'm in Minnesota. Reckon you could you pick it up, buck it, split it, season it, and ship it out to me?

Philbert


----------



## Tundra Man Mike




----------



## z50guru

This all seemed pretty normal until i got to the end of the listing. That parts odd.....

Fix my chainsaw in exchange for a leaf blower

I have an older craftsman chainsaw that I would like to have repaired. Last time it ran was about a year ago, but I couldn't keep it running.

To trade I have a craftsman leaf blower, with new carb and fuel line

If you work on small engines and interested in this trade, please let me know.

Also may be willing to throw in a 30 min chair massage. :msp_confused:

Thanks
image 1
image 2


----------



## zogger

z50guru said:


> This all seemed pretty normal until i got to the end of the listing. That parts odd.....
> 
> Fix my chainsaw in exchange for a leaf blower
> 
> I have an older craftsman chainsaw that I would like to have repaired. Last time it ran was about a year ago, but I couldn't keep it running.
> 
> To trade I have a craftsman leaf blower, with new carb and fuel line
> 
> If you work on small engines and interested in this trade, please let me know.
> 
> Also may be willing to throw in a 30 min chair massage. :msp_confused:
> 
> Thanks
> image 1
> image 2



If you are near that guy, might be something to do..well, you can skip the massage I guess..ha!. Carb kit fule line and filter most likely,heck, maybe just the line and a cleaning. 

It's funny how people won't look online for repair information, I do that for everything I am not familiar with or want to research tips and tricks, etc. That's how I found this site.


----------



## LegDeLimber

Nevermind those cutting from a ladder questions.
(and yes, I've been guilty of some ladder antics, in my life)

you need firewood, I need to borrow your scaffold and....
I need to borrow some scaffold to take down a pecan tree.
you can have the wood to sell as firewood or use it yourself for the winter.
I can help you deliver the wood in my truck.
I can not afford a tree cutter with a bucket.
I have a relative who may let me use their small chain saw.
My ladder is not strong enough or high enough.

If you have a bucket truck and chain saw, I can trade you my moving services, truck and equipment to move furniture, and other items I have such as dozens of new Hanes outer wear t-shirts, world war 2 video tapes and DVD's, and other items


----------



## kevin j

Craigs List, Mpls area, has ad for Stihl MS180. Great shape, used very little, $300
I sent him a page snip from the local dealer, $199 new.
He replied: so, are you offering me 199 for it?

Had to explain a bit more to him.......

somehow I don't think the education was sinking in. ....


----------



## coog

Al Franken, Mark Dayton, Jesse Ventura, etc, etc, etc...


----------



## R2D

50 buck lowes card? http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/wan/3400316619.html


----------



## ReggieT

*Come 1, Come All Take yer Chance on the "MYSTERY CHAINSAW"*

Trust me boys she's the sweetest little wood cutting machine...you've NEVER laid yer eyes on...ya just gotta TRUST ME on this one OK!:hmm3grin2orange:

Is this the equivalent to buying a "pig in a poke"????opcorn:
Cloaked in hard plastic...ah, the intrigue and suspense build.....opcorn:

mobile craigslist > for sale / wanted > tools - by owner
please flag with care: [?]
miscategorized prohibited spam/overpost best of craigslist
Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee More info
CHAIN SAW 18 IN - $95 (BAY MINETTE, AL )
Date: 2012-11-20, 7:18PM CST
[email protected][?]
18 INCH CHAINSAW IN CASE USED VERY LITTLE
image 1
image 2


----------



## Mac88

I got a couple of those, peek-a-boo chainsaws. I see a bar in there. Who knows, bight be a box full of miscellaneous parts. Buy at your own risk.


----------



## Jonesy11

The green and purple on the bar is screaming "wildthing" to me


----------



## Wagnerwerks

Jonesy11 said:


> The green and purple on the bar is screaming "wildthing" to me



That is clearly a wildthing bar. You can see the purple w. maybe a nice 36ccer with no av! 

You don't keep it in the case if its awesome...lol.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

no peek-a-boo here but looks like hell McCulloch 16" Chainsaw


----------



## ReggieT

WOW!!! TALK ABOUT ROUGHER THAN A NIGHT IN JAIL! GEEZ!:msp_ohmy:



jakewells said:


> no peek-a-boo here but looks like hell McCulloch 16" Chainsaw


----------



## 066blaster

i seen one on there, the guy had a picture of about aface cord of 10 year old rotted wood 

Was asking $400


----------



## darkbyrd

17 people passed on this one... Need fire wood? Huge white oak tree, free for the wood if cut down

Need fire wood? Huge white oak tree, free for the wood if cut down (Newton (balls creek))

Date: 2012-12-14, 9:17PM EST
Reply to this post [email protected][?]

If you see this ad the untouched tree is still there, read the whole ad before replying..pics are new!



Update! 17 people who have seen it so far, confirm that it is a Huge White Oak tree and they do NOT have a ladder,

or a chainsaw big enough to reach the lowest branch.



Do not park a vehicle or stand under it while cutting any branches (for your safety..and obvious reasons)



Cold season is coming, perfect if you sell firewood..

Free for the wood if you need it, must be taken down area is free of power/water/septic lines

off of hwy 16 south. Caldwell Rd. from what i am told it is a white oak tree, lots of acorns on the ground

Very easy access to it if you use a bucket truck or similar, you can drive right up to it..see pics!

there is a home near by,at least a minimum of 75' away but not close enough to cause any issues with branches being cut.

it is the largest tree there so there is no confusion on which one it is..



At waist height the tree is 3 feet 6 inches across, the ground level is 4 feet 8 inches across..see pics!



By NO means will the BASE of the tree be CUT First! Even the PROFESSIONALS know better.

The outer branches always get cut FIRST then they work to the interior of the tree.

I ask that the outer branches be cut first, then to the inner parts and to ONLY CUT what you can take with YOU the SAME DAY.

I do NOT want a HUGE mess!

Please be respectful of this, I do not want any one to get injured, as the liability will be ON YOU!


----------



## roostersgt

Any takers? With two people and the right equipment, you could easily waste half your day removing this guys problem for him. Wow!

Free firewood

Free firewood (Carmichael)
Date: 2012-12-12, 7:37PM PST
[email protected][?]
Do you need some firewood? Its free.

A tree fell in my front yard today. I cannot easily get rid of it. So if you need firewood, It's all yours. You still need to cut it up, so you should bring a chainsaw. A 12' bar would probably be large enough to cut the tree. The tree is about 30' long, and has some ivy in it (no not poison ivy. the normal kind you find all over cali). If you want the tree you have to take all of it, including the branches and leaves. Its not a large tree so it shouldnt be too hard to do for a couple of people. Maybe an hour tops to get rid of it if you know what youre doing.

Like I said, i probably wont be able to help much. But if you are able to get rid of it, just let me know. I will upload some pictures tomorrow when its light outside of the fallen tree. Or i can email them to you tomorrow if you are interested.

Remember, you have to take the whole thing. Ok, you don't have to worry about the stump. Let me know if you want to take it and we can chat.


----------



## jack_90125

*will split wood*

custom wood splitting

I just can't fathom this working out well. I mean how much wood do you split in 3 hrs?
i know i can do almost a cord an hour by myself. I also know how much gas i use and I do not have to drive anywhere to do it.
wonder how many takers he gets with that fast fancy equipment.


----------



## stihlaficionado

jack_90125 said:


> custom wood splitting
> 
> I just can't fathom this working out well. I mean how much wood do you split in 3 hrs?
> i know i can do almost a cord an hour by myself. I also know how much gas i use and I do not have to drive anywhere to do it.
> wonder how many takers he gets with that fast fancy equipment.



Custom? lol

maybe compared to a stone axe


----------



## darkbyrd

jack_90125 said:


> custom wood splitting
> 
> I just can't fathom this working out well. I mean how much wood do you split in 3 hrs?
> i know i can do almost a cord an hour by myself. I also know how much gas i use and I do not have to drive anywhere to do it.
> wonder how many takers he gets with that fast fancy equipment.



I can see the demand for it. My dad can fell and buck easily with his small saw, move logs with the tractor, etc. But when it comes to splitting and stacking, the picking up and wrestling with the wood is too much, and I do all the splitting. If he can do a cord an hour with that machine, $25 is a fair price to pay. I would just have everything lined up for him ready to go.


----------



## millbilly

darkbyrd said:


> I can see the demand for it. My dad can fell and buck easily with his small saw, move logs with the tractor, etc. But when it comes to splitting and stacking, the picking up and wrestling with the wood is too much, and I do all the splitting. If he can do a cord an hour with that machine, $25 is a fair price to pay. I would just have everything lined up for him ready to go.



I doubt he can do a cord in two hours with that splitter


----------



## zogger

stihlaficionado said:


> Custom? lol
> 
> maybe compared to a stone axe



This is just a guess, but I bet he means split to the size you want.


----------



## darkbyrd

millbilly said:


> I doubt he can do a cord in two hours with that splitter



Maybe not. I know I can't, at 11 gpm. $25/cord to split sounds reasonable to me. I'd offer him that, if I needed him.


----------



## Jonesy11

*runs great just needs a pull starter because it is locked up?*

stihl ms210


----------



## duramaxd

Jonesy11 said:


> stihl ms210



The pull cord is "locked up" eh


----------



## LegDeLimber

You reckon that He's already even washed that ms210 out with some nice clean strait gas for ya ?
or leaned it out for max speed and got all the carbon out of 'er too.

My favorites are the ones that claiming.. "it just needs a new sparkplug"
umh hum, Yeah right.


----------



## slongfellowii

From the same people who brought you the priceless black walnut, I give you the white pine worth thousands....


Date: 2012-12-17, 12:36PM EST
Reply to this post [email protected][?]


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'm looking to see if anyone has a use for a rather large recently dead White Pine tree. The tree just died this last fall, which I'm sure is because of the drought. I would love to see it go to a good use versus rotting. It is easy to access and is tall and straight. The base is ~30" in diameter and could make an amazing beam or column in any home, or it could be used as an amazing source for the crafters. I could help with cutting it down, but cannot load or haul.

I would think a tree of this sort could be worth a few thousand dollars, but I would be happy with only a portion of that. 
• Location: O.B.O. - Rockford
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID:3484457283


----------



## darkbyrd

They know how big a 2x4 is, and they know how much they cost. How could anyone look at a pine tree and think 1000's is beyond me.


----------



## Jonesy11

Jonesy11 said:


> stihl ms210



Sent the guy a msg asking how he can prove it runs great with the pull cord locked up....his response was it ran great before it locked up so it should run great now.


----------



## JimiLL

*This one made me laugh:*

call bill [email protected] I can safely cut down and remove trees. Lower prices. Because of the Super Storm Sandy. I am a Sgt. In the U.S. Marines and I will take your tree down with military percision.


----------



## JimiLL

millbilly said:


> I doubt he can do a cord in two hours with that splitter



Tell you what, i can do a cord in about 60 mins with a good helper and a 22 ton Iron and Oak. All things optimal, of course


----------



## Mac88

044 80cc stihl 32in bar

*i have a stihl chainsaw it has been bored 10 over and has a new chain just had the oiler turned up on it runs great no problems trades are welcome xxx-xxx-xxxx*

Interesting. So 10 over turns a 70cc saw into an 80cc saw? I wonder who re-plated the cylinder wall?


----------



## Philbert

Mac88 said:


> *i have a stihl chainsaw it has been bored 10 over . . . *
> 
> Interesting. So 10 over turns a 70cc saw into an 80cc saw? I wonder who re-plated the cylinder wall?



Maybe it just hasn't been run in more than 10 years? Wants something to do?

Philbert


----------



## Perk

*Free firewood - u cut up and haul!!!!*

"We have a couple of trees that fell during the summer and one that we recently cut down. All could be burned today!
Free to whoever wants to come by, cut it up and haul it off. Please call or text ####### seven three or reply to this ad."

Jayson .



Methinks that Jayson should surrender his chainsaw to the authorities. 

How in the heck did he get that tree to fall that way?

ADDED BONUS - In addition to the widow-maker pine tree, you get a giant uprooted Poplar!!!!!!!


----------



## stihlaficionado

Jonesy11 said:


> Sent the guy a msg asking how he can prove it runs great with the pull cord locked up....his response was it ran great before it locked up so it should run great now.



seems logical


----------



## artbaldoni

Free wood for burning, need it gone. 
Email me for the address.


----------



## ReggieT

Hmm...kinda would be interested what would happen here, if Jason was left to his own devices on this project?? opcorn:


Perk said:


> "
> 
> We have a couple of trees that fell during the summer and one that we recently cut down. All could be burned today!
> Free to whoever wants to come by, cut it up and haul it off. Please call or text ####### seven three or reply to this ad."
> 
> Jayson .
> 
> 
> 
> Methinks that Jayson should surrender his chainsaw to the authorities.
> 
> How in the heck did he get that tree to fall that way?
> 
> ADDED BONUS - In addition to the widow-maker pine tree, you get a giant uprooted Poplar!!!!!!!


----------



## cat-face timber

WOW talk about Barber Chair....






Perk said:


> "We have a couple of trees that fell during the summer and one that we recently cut down. All could be burned today!
> Free to whoever wants to come by, cut it up and haul it off. Please call or text ####### seven three or reply to this ad."
> 
> Jayson .
> 
> 
> 
> Methinks that Jayson should surrender his chainsaw to the authorities.
> 
> How in the heck did he get that tree to fall that way?
> 
> ADDED BONUS - In addition to the widow-maker pine tree, you get a giant uprooted Poplar!!!!!!!


----------



## Mac88

cat-face timber said:


> WOW talk about Barber Chair....



I'm glad I wasn't in the neighborhood. I hope they had an ambulance on standby.


----------



## Mac88

artbaldoni said:


> Free wood for burning, need it gone.
> Email me for the address.



That plastic coated OSB burns really well. ;o)


----------



## ReggieT

*Extra Valuable Oak & Maple Logs $$$$*

You just can't pass on these "Quality Logs"...they're as rare as fairies & freaks...Oh, jeez I forgot they ain't rare anymore!!!:hmm3grin2orange:






Oak & Maple Logs


----------



## Mac88

ReggieT said:


> You just can't pass on these "Quality Logs"...they're as rare as fairies & freaks...Oh, jeez I forgot they ain't rare anymore!!!:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oak & Maple Logs



I MIGHT haul them away, for the wood, if they were free. The guy can keep the bottoms with all the vines.


----------



## Jakers

Mac88 said:


> I MIGHT haul them away, for the wood, if they were free. The guy can keep the bottoms with all the vines.



could always take em home and make some huge Swedish candles outa them. mite be kinda fun.... or just light them up in their front yard and invite all your friends over to watch


----------



## Mac88

Jakers said:


> could always take em home and make some huge Swedish candles outa them. mite be kinda fun.... or just light them up in their front yard and invite all your friends over to watch



I don't think so.


----------



## Hddnis

ReggieT said:


> You just can't pass on these "Quality Logs"...they're as rare as fairies & freaks...Oh, jeez I forgot they ain't rare anymore!!!:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oak & Maple Logs




I'd tell him a couple hundred bucks I'll get them out of his way.

Then I'd show up with a helper, a couple of saws, and my big splitter. Couple hours later and I'd be leaving with a nice truck full of firewood.:hmm3grin2orange:



Mr. HE


----------



## ReggieT

Them vines will toss out some BTU's want they?? lol


Mac88 said:


> I MIGHT haul them away, for the wood, if they were free. The guy can keep the bottoms with all the vines.


----------



## J-Saw

Sorry, FLUTE is not included.


woodstove


----------



## cat-face timber

J-Saw said:


> Sorry, FLUTE is not included.
> 
> 
> woodstove




What is a Flute?
:confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## Mac88

cat-face timber said:


> What is a Flute?
> :confused2::confused2::confused2:



Grown-up fife.


----------



## terryknight

it is a musical instrument from the woodwind family


----------



## wampum

All you guys in Pittsburgh here you go.$1200 to $1400 worth of good old dead hard wood,free: Hardwood trees, / need cut down


----------



## millbilly

wampum said:


> All you guys in Pittsburgh here you go.$1200 to $1400 worth of good old dead hard wood,free: Hardwood trees, / need cut down



dang that wood just gonna split itself and jump in the truck too


----------



## Hddnis

wampum said:


> All you guys in Pittsburgh here you go.$1200 to $1400 worth of good old dead hard wood,free: Hardwood trees, / need cut down




That is one of the more reasonable ads I've seen on craigslist. Sounds like the guy isn't afraid of work, just doesn't know how to climb. He also isn't trying to stick some poor sap with a huge pile of brush. His only trouble will be that most climbers have access to all the wood they could ever want, and they get paid to take it down.



Mr. HE


----------



## darkbyrd

In case you missed it the first time around, this guy is still trying to give away his huge white oak tree. You can see his shed right there. Bring your bucket truck! Need fire wood? Huge white oak tree, free for the wood if cut down


----------



## Mac88

darkbyrd said:


> In case you missed it the first time around, this guy is still trying to give away his huge white oak tree. You can see his shed right there. Bring your bucket truck! Need fire wood? Huge white oak tree, free for the wood if cut down



Wishful thinking. You think he'll get any takers?


----------



## darkbyrd

Mac88 said:


> Wishful thinking. You think he'll get any takers?



Doubtful. We live in a forest


----------



## blazingwood

JimiLL said:


> call bill [email protected] I can safely cut down and remove trees. Lower prices. Because of the Super Storm Sandy. I am a Sgt. In the U.S. Marines and I will take your tree down with military percision.



Oh please send me the Org link, this Dbag needs to stop using his title for personal gain...


----------



## dreguess

*Not CL, but still funny ...*

Just stumbled across this gem ...

SEASONED MULBERRY TREE HARDWOOD FOR WOODWORKING~TURNING~FIREWOOD for Sale in Alpha, New Jersey Classified | AmericanListed.com


----------



## marcomjl

dreguess said:


> Just stumbled across this gem ...
> 
> SEASONED MULBERRY TREE HARDWOOD FOR WOODWORKING~TURNING~FIREWOOD for Sale in Alpha, New Jersey Classified | AmericanListed.com



Thats GOLD!


----------



## ReggieT

dreguess said:


> Just stumbled across this gem ...
> 
> SEASONED MULBERRY TREE HARDWOOD FOR WOODWORKING~TURNING~FIREWOOD for Sale in Alpha, New Jersey Classified | AmericanListed.com


Hmmm...wonder where he's getting those figures from?:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Mac88

I liked the "seasoned" part. With green leaves still on it.


----------



## Philbert

Mac88 said:


> I liked the "seasoned" part. With green leaves still on it.



Those are '_garnishes_'. Add a little road salt, some pepper, some wild garlic . . . (YUM!)

Philbert


----------



## ReggieT

Mac88 said:


> I liked the "seasoned" part. With green leaves still on it.


Hahaha...yep that's new one for me too Mac...never seen any wood season like that...Hey, somethings fishy here!!


----------



## Mac88

ReggieT said:


> Hahaha...yep that's new one for me too Mac...never seen any wood season like that...Hey, somethings fishy here!!



Maybe the rounds were "flash frozen". It preserves the green, kinda like frozen veggies, or garnishes, as Philbert mentioned.


----------



## stihl023/5

Maybe he meant fresh.


----------



## macpolski

*Lightly used and and still green Christmas tree for sale (Berlin)*

Date: 2013-01-07, 2:32AM EST


I have an 8'ish christmas tree and trimmings for sale.

It would be great for firewood or uhm whatever. I could even see it living for a few more weeks. No guaranties though. 

I am suggesting $50 or best offer This stuff needs to go...and will be more than willing to help you load them up.

Feel free to shoot me a text and let me know your offer.

As long as this ad is up, it is for sale


----------



## darkbyrd

macpolski said:


> Date: 2013-01-07, 2:32AM EST
> 
> 
> I have an 8'ish christmas tree and trimmings for sale.
> 
> It would be great for firewood or uhm whatever. I could even see it living for a few more weeks. No guaranties though.
> 
> I am suggesting $50 or best offer This stuff needs to go...and will be more than willing to help you load them up.
> 
> Feel free to shoot me a text and let me know your offer.
> 
> As long as this ad is up, it is for sale



Expensive goat food


----------



## kmcinms

cat-face timber said:


> What is a Flute?
> :confused2::confused2::confused2:


This one time at band camp.....:jester:


darkbyrd said:


> In case you missed it the first time around, this guy is still trying to give away his huge white oak tree. You can see his shed right there. Bring your bucket truck! Need fire wood? Huge white oak tree, free for the wood if cut down



That is F U N N Y ! The liability will be on YOU!!!
I don't cut trees down for a living, but I have done tree removal and have been paid well for it. What would a tree like that cost to remove? $1000+ ?


----------



## DarthTater

cjcocn said:


> :jawdrop: :jawdrop:
> 
> Double-unbelievable!
> 
> This thread reminds me of my neighbor who last winter called me in January and told me (not asked - told me) that they were going to have to take some of my wood because they ran out. ..... They made out just as poorly as when they came over to tell me that I had to clean out my barn so that they could use it for their horses ... or the time that they told me that I had to go and shoot a skunk that they had trapped under their trailer ... or the time they told me that I had to take the machines that I rented and do their driveway and dig them a ditch ... or ...  ... ok, now I'm just depressing myself.














did you tell them you would prefer to give them a nose job with your baseball bat?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## doobie57z

*Basswood logs - $25 (Ldf)*

Basswood logs
Basswood logs - $25 (Ldf)
Date: 2013-01-09, 3:36PM CST
[email protected][?]
Basswood logs for sale, see pictures. Five pieces, 25.00 each or $100. for all. Naturally dried.
9.5"x33.5"
9"x34"
9.5"x33"
9.5"x36"
35" partial (1/4 log) piece
Contact Jim through this listing. Thank you


----------



## millbilly

doobie57z said:


> Basswood logs
> Basswood logs - $25 (Ldf)
> Date: 2013-01-09, 3:36PM CST
> [email protected][?]
> Basswood logs for sale, see pictures. Five pieces, 25.00 each or $100. for all. Naturally dried.
> 9.5"x33.5"
> 9"x34"
> 9.5"x33"
> 9.5"x36"
> 35" partial (1/4 log) piece
> Contact Jim through this listing. Thank you



Wheres the humor? 

Are you familiar with Basswood, Tilia cordata. Its highly prized for for duck carving and many other things.


----------



## 3fordasho

*No takers in 6 months*

FREE - Oak Wood/Firewood - You Cut Down - FREE to take! (Blue Earth)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Date: 2012-12-13, 3:50PM CST
Reply to this post Reply to: [email protected][?] 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have a HUGE oak tree I need removed right by my home. There is a lot of firewood in this tree! If you can cut it down without damaging anything you can have the wood FREE!
This tree will have many truckloads worth of wood. Hundreds of $$$ worth. I just don't have the lift truck to get me high enough. Contact me by cell either call or text...507-525-1017
Thanks.


<a href="http://s33.beta.photobucket.com/user/3fordasho/media/freeoak_zps23407009.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/freeoak_zps23407009.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"/></a>


----------



## doobie57z

millbilly said:


> Wheres the humor?
> 
> Are you familiar with Basswood, Tilia cordata. Its highly prized for for duck carving and many other things.



$25 for a three foot log? I will personally get you all you want for 1/2 that price, I can't give that crap away. I have access to many 36" diameter full trees , uprooted and down. Nobody will touch that crap. Thats where the humor is, how much do you want? My buddy hauled a full semi 80 miles to a mill, nobody local would take it. Guess they don't carve ducks...


----------



## millbilly

doobie57z said:


> $25 for a three foot log? I will personally get you all you want for 1/2 that price, I can't give that crap away. I have access to many 36" diameter full trees , uprooted and down. Nobody will touch that crap. Thats where the humor is, how much do you want? My buddy hauled a full semi 80 miles to a mill, nobody local would take it. Guess they don't carve ducks...



All I can tell you is, a woodmizer, linden trees, time and space equal money.Click on Flebag and do an advanced search for basswood completed sales.


----------



## terryknight

3fordasho said:


> FREE - Oak Wood/Firewood - You Cut Down - FREE to take! (Blue Earth)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Date: 2012-12-13, 3:50PM CST
> Reply to this post Reply to: [email protected][?]
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I have a HUGE oak tree I need removed right by my home. There is a lot of firewood in this tree! If you can cut it down without damaging anything you can have the wood FREE!
> This tree will have many truckloads worth of wood. Hundreds of $$$ worth. I just don't have the lift truck to get me high enough. Contact me by cell either call or text...507-525-1017
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> <a href="http://s33.beta.photobucket.com/user/3fordasho/media/freeoak_zps23407009.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/freeoak_zps23407009.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"/></a>



something tells me it will be there another 6 months


----------



## millbilly

One other thing I forgot to mention. Basswood cuts like butter and mills very fast. Its preferred by wood carvers because the grain dosn't check, and carves so nice.


----------



## doobie57z

millbilly said:


> One other thing I forgot to mention. Basswood cuts like butter and mills very fast. Its preferred by wood carvers because the grain dosn't check, and carves so nice.



Who are these mythical "wood carvers" of whom you speak? I have actual, local, experience, I can't give Basswood away. Perhaps with your vast knowledge of the incredible value of this overlooked resource, you could come on out and show us dummies how its done? LMAO.


----------



## millbilly

Try opening your eyes


----------



## doobie57z

Try knowing of what you speak. I live here, I know the local market. You on the other hand, like to compare apples to oranges in a vain attempt to make a wrong opinion appear right. Again, 10" x 36", peeled of bark, $12.50 per log. How many do you want? Freaking interweb, everybody is a ####ing expert,LOL


----------



## millbilly

doobie57z said:


> Try knowing of what you speak. I live here, I know the local market. You on the other hand, like to compare apples to oranges in a vain attempt to make a wrong opinion appear right. Again, 10" x 36", peeled of bark, $12.50 per log. How many do you want? Freaking interweb, everybody is a ####ing expert,LOL



This is simple; pictures of it or it never happened, lol I doubt you could even get a picture of the semi. Interweb, what the heck is that? 

20 Basswood Carving Turning Blocks 3 4" x 3 4" x 6" | eBay

And the list goes on and on look how many he sold. Thats just one add.

Maybe if you opened your mind and used you eyes.

My last comment, Im not going to waste my time trying to educate the ignorant.


----------



## doobie57z

But that was not turning blocks he was selling on craigs list. It was raw, dried logs that had cracked. A pic of the semi? I can have the logger call you on the freaking phone. This is my last post on this, as self important douche bags with internet arguments bore me, and you ,sir, definitely are a **********. Congratulations. #######.


----------



## millbilly

Hey, are you the same guy a year ago that posted a pictures of wood on a pick up and asked if it was Ash? Just wondering.


----------



## darkbyrd

darkbyrd said:


> In case you missed it the first time around, this guy is still trying to give away his huge white oak tree. You can see his shed right there. Bring your bucket truck! Need fire wood? Huge white oak tree, free for the wood if cut down



He's still looking for takers. C'mon guys, I know someone is close enough to get this wood from him. Need fire wood? Huge white oak tree, free for the wood if cut down


----------



## Iska3

Lot of small wood there, almost too small to split and all brush. The trunk of the tree looks to be rotton. I'm sure he knows that tree is a bit unsafe to be standing there.. Time to call in the pros and pay the man for his work.. 



darkbyrd said:


> He's still looking for takers. C'mon guys, I know someone is close enough to get this wood from him. Need fire wood? Huge white oak tree, free for the wood if cut down


----------



## jthornton

Here is a state of the art splitter and only $850!

log splitter

John


----------



## cat-face timber

jthornton said:


> Here is a state of the art splitter and only $850!
> 
> log splitter
> 
> John



I would be afraid to split a big round of Pinyon....


----------



## kmcinms

cat-face timber said:


> I would be afraid to split a big round of Pinyon....



come on cat-face, you know that thing would be with you till the end.......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## GeeVee

kmcinms said:


> come on cat-face, you know that thing would be the end of you.......:hmm3grin2orange:



Fixed that for you....


----------



## Jonesy11

*would you like them split and seasoned as well?????*

Free place to dump logs


----------



## terryknight

Jonesy11 said:


> Free place to dump logs



too bad it has been flagged for removal.


----------



## England14

Free place to dump logs (Noland & 50 hwy/I-435 & 24 Hwy/ Fairmoun)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Date: 2013-01-16, 2:29AM CST
Reply to this post [email protected][?]


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Attention Tree Trimmers. If you need places to dump yr wood I can be of help. However, no brush, and any logs to big to be handled by hand must be quartered. Jim 816 349-1571 
• Location: Noland & 50 hwy/I-435 & 24 Hwy/ Fairmoun
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID:3542790732


----------



## Mac88

Didn't want much did he. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## husqvarnaguy

Go dump some rotten logs in his yard.:msp_smile:


----------



## kgip2k

FREE FIREWOOD


----------



## RandyMac

*Wanted* Gas Chainsaw


----------



## Keyless Chuck

*Give me free firewood*

Firewood Wanted




CL > central NJ craigslist > all for sale / wanted > farm & garden - by owner
Thanks for flagging!
Reply [email protected] [?] email to a friend
firewood wanted (flemington)
im looking for some firewood to burn in my wood stove and for the upcoming years. i know theres alot down from the hurricane but also am looking for already seasond wood for this year. if u have eithyer please call me and let me know thanks my name is vinny 908 892 2921

i am looking for free firewood logs not wood cords please dont call me if ur selloing it thanks
Location: flemington
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
Posting ID: 3487901293 Posted at: 2013-01-17, 6:33PM EST


----------



## upsnake

Keyless Chuck said:


> Firewood Wanted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL > central NJ craigslist > all for sale / wanted > farm & garden - by owner
> Thanks for flagging!
> Reply [email protected] [?] email to a friend
> firewood wanted (flemington)
> im looking for some firewood to burn in my wood stove and for the upcoming years. i know theres alot down from the hurricane but also am looking for already seasond wood for this year. if u have eithyer please call me and let me know thanks my name is vinny 908 892 2921
> 
> i am looking for free firewood logs not wood cords please dont call me if ur selloing it thanks
> Location: flemington
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> Posting ID: 3487901293 Posted at: 2013-01-17, 6:33PM EST




hone: I've got some firewood for you. 
 Really?
:looser: No not really you loser!


----------



## ChrisHager

kgip2k said:


> FREE FIREWOOD



Heck of a deal! I'll be right over!

:bang:


----------



## terryknight

Keyless Chuck said:


> Firewood Wanted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL > central NJ craigslist > all for sale / wanted > farm & garden - by owner
> Thanks for flagging!
> Reply [email protected] [?] email to a friend
> firewood wanted (flemington)
> im looking for some firewood to burn in my wood stove and for the upcoming years. i know theres alot down from the hurricane but also am looking for already seasond wood for this year. if u have eithyer please call me and let me know thanks my name is vinny 908 892 2921
> 
> i am looking for free firewood logs not wood cords please dont call me if ur selloing it thanks
> Location: flemington
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> Posting ID: 3487901293 Posted at: 2013-01-17, 6:33PM EST



i know people sell it, BUT i would prefer you give it to me......:bang:


----------



## SpiralAcacia

Keyless Chuck said:


> Firewood Wanted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL > central NJ craigslist > all for sale / wanted > farm & garden - by owner
> Thanks for flagging!
> Reply [email protected] [?] email to a friend
> firewood wanted (flemington)
> im looking for some firewood to burn in my wood stove and for the upcoming years. i know theres alot down from the hurricane but also am looking for already seasond wood for this year. if u have eithyer please call me and let me know thanks my name is vinny 908 892 2921
> 
> i am looking for free firewood logs not wood cords please dont call me if ur selloing it thanks
> Location: flemington
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> Posting ID: 3487901293 Posted at: 2013-01-17, 6:33PM EST



Possibly the guy tried to ask if any hurricane-damage-clearing-company wants to rid itself of logs?
Who knows, maybe he even read about it here...

He does ask for seasoned stuff too, though...

SA


----------



## zogger

Keyless Chuck said:


> Firewood Wanted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL > central NJ craigslist > all for sale / wanted > farm & garden - by owner
> Thanks for flagging!
> Reply [email protected] [?] email to a friend
> firewood wanted (flemington)
> im looking for some firewood to burn in my wood stove and for the upcoming years. i know theres alot down from the hurricane but also am looking for already seasond wood for this year. if u have eithyer please call me and let me know thanks my name is vinny 908 892 2921
> 
> i am looking for free firewood logs not wood cords please dont call me if ur selloing it thanks
> Location: flemington
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> Posting ID: 3487901293 Posted at: 2013-01-17, 6:33PM EST



It doesnt hurt to try!


----------



## upsnake

Asking for the seasoned wood is what did him in.

If it would have been something like.

I know there is a lot of wood down from the hurricane, if there is anybody that did storm clean up that doesn't want to process the wood, i have space for it to be dumped, or can go pick up the rounds so you don't have to pay to dump it.

I doubt he would have been made fun of. Hahha


----------



## echoshawn

RandyMac said:


> *Wanted* Gas Chainsaw



reasonable request..... :deadhorse: Not asking too much for a top name brand running saw for $60-80 is it?


----------



## bubba3228

Wood Hauler with plenty of room for the crew and gear....

1970 gmc suburban 3 dr stretched 3 axels with box 32 ft long $4500 obo


----------



## cafo1.618

doobie57z said:


> But that was not turning blocks he was selling on craigs list. It was raw, dried logs that had cracked. A pic of the semi? I can have the logger call you on the freaking phone. This is my last post on this, as self important douche bags with internet arguments bore me, and you ,sir, definitely are a **********. Congratulations. #######.


Wow. Grow up dude stop acting like a middleschool girl.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jakers

bubba3228 said:


> Wood Hauler with plenty of room for the crew and gear....
> 
> 1970 gmc suburban 3 dr stretched 3 axels with box 32 ft long $4500 obo



I have a friend thatd swear up and down thats the coolest thing hes ever seen and rush rite out to buy that dang thing. its neat but why. just buyin tires would kill ya


----------



## millbilly

[/QUOTE]

You don't think all the axles are live do you?


----------



## Jakers

millbilly said:


> You don't think all the axles are live do you?



id really doubt it. they were just standard pickup axles. hed have to run a shaft and chain drive to the rear two or some sorta secondary 3 way gear box on the front two and a 90 box on the rear with the axles turned so the yoke was up. now it they were top loader axles like 2.5 ton rockwells id say it could be live


----------



## zogger

bubba3228 said:


> Wood Hauler with plenty of room for the crew and gear....
> 
> 1970 gmc suburban 3 dr stretched 3 axels with box 32 ft long $4500 obo



Man, wouldnt want to take that thing off road anyplace!

I guess that would work for something like a tailgate party bus, or redneck prom limo.

that thing needs to be cut back into two chunks and one of the axles moved back to the burb, then it would be OK and a little more practical to actually use.


----------



## darkbyrd

millbilly said:


> You don't think all the axles are live do you?



I'd hate to drive that anywhere. Give me a trailer any day. You'd need an airport parking lot just to turn around!


----------



## zogger

darkbyrd said:


> I'd hate to drive that anywhere. Give me a trailer any day. You'd need an airport parking lot just to turn around!



My boss has one of those full size rockstar class RV buses, he said it is a serious PITA to driuve it anyplace but on the highway.

I used to drive a big, think it was a 26 foot?? something like that straight box truck to make urban deliveries, same deal, sort of a pain. I mean you get used to it, but it still sucked.


----------



## darkbyrd

zogger said:


> My boss has one of those full size rockstar class RV buses, he said it is a serious PITA to driuve it anyplace but on the highway.
> 
> I used to drive a big, think it was a 26 foot?? something like that straight box truck to make urban deliveries, same deal, sort of a pain. I mean you get used to it, but it still sucked.



I moved once with a 24' rental box truck, and a car-carrier. That sucked. I don't mind the smaller box trucks as much.


----------



## doobie57z

cafo1.618 said:


> Wow. Grow up dude stop acting like a middleschool girl.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Seriously? Who asked? Just gotta give your opinion? I don't need or want it. Did you even read the thread? Idiot basically called me a liar, annd now you hide behind an anonymous profile calling names? There are A LOT of chicken #### posters here, and you are apparently their king. Congrats, your momwould be proud


----------



## millbilly

I think the only thing I did, was question the humor of your in your post, which now I regret. Then i went to point out the value of Basswood, which Im sure enlightened a few members. 

You must have missed the part where I stated, with a woodmizer,space and time.

Then you spout off about a tractor trailer load being rejected from a mill 80 miles away. Why would anyone, in the know, drive 80 miles with a load, without calling and checking first. Just saying. 

I've only been caring for trees for almost 40 years, and I doubt I have cut over 25 Basswood, little leaf linden, Tillia Cordatta or what ever else Basswood is called. Yet you have a semi heading to a mill 80 miles away.

I would bet the bank if you were asked what type saw you used, you would say Stihl, because you believe that gives you more credibilty.

You have come a long way in the past couple years 

http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/201456.htm .


Oh I forgot to mention that is me in my avitar, taken 10 months ago. Im 58 years old and can spot a BSer. Stick to cutting firewood, also every now and then jump in your pickup, and go brmmmm brmmmm brmmmmm, pretending your cutting those big lindens down.


----------



## doobie57z

This is the FIREWOOD FORUM, you self righteous turd, LMFAO!!!!


> $25 for a three foot log? I will personally get you all you want for 1/2 that price, I can't give that crap away. I have access to many 36" diameter full trees , uprooted and down. Nobody will touch that crap. Thats where the humor is, how much do you want? My buddy hauled a full semi 80 miles to a mill, nobody local would take it. Guess they don't carve ducks...[
Click to expand...

QUOTE][/QUOTE]
Nowhere did I say it was rejected 80 miles away. What is with your need to be right? I was talking with a local logger at Hwy G in Iron co, and his driver. They sold me 8 cords of hard maple at mill price, but the driver said " I have to drive this load of Basswood to Hayward, nobody around here wants it. " What the #### is your problem with that statement?!? Why cant you read and comprehend that? Seriously? You compare dried, milled carving blocks to dried, cracked logs? And stupidly continue to try and defend that? With some crap about you can run a chainsaw? I built a lot of the expansion of Lambeau Field, does that make me a football expert? Obviously, you crave attention and are embarrassed because of the lack of respect for your hard fought knowledge of a labor job. You are my idol, you can run a saw. #### you


----------



## taskswap

*Silver Maple piece WOW!*

*Silver Maple piece WOW! 3 feet plus (Durham)*

For sale is a piece of Silver Msple tree cut down. 3 feet plus diameter and 15 feet long approx. you pick up! Accepting offers.

View attachment 274609


Don't all call the dude at once.


----------



## artbaldoni

Basswood guys, Move your argument to PMs or something. You're way off the "Craigslist" topic.


----------



## cafo1.618

My bad.

Sent from my Samsung Note using my thumbs.


----------



## DarthTater

mhrischuk said:


> so many pages... Not sure if this was posted. I love this one...



lol


----------



## Philbert

Ask him if he will take 50 cents . . . .(?)

Philbert


----------



## upsnake

Philbert said:


> Ask him if he will take 50 cents . . . .(?)
> 
> Philbert



But you don't want to buy the wrong kind of blocks so you better ask him if it will work fit your project, also ask if there is a return policy and a warranty.


----------



## Iska3

Looks like two different type of blocks in the pictures... Might want to ask how many he has of each type. Try to talk him down a little on the end blocks.. Maybe ask for more pictures. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## marcomjl

If I can't get those for $.50 each then I'll just buy them at the cement block company for $1.27 with tax each. Time is money and those extra .27 each a block are loaded in a few minutes.

I hit the mother load about 3 months ago, large commercial project over ordered blocks, I got 500+ 8" for $.40 each and 400 12" blocks for $.60 each. Doesn't hurt that my truck can take 350 8" or 180 12" at a time.


----------



## Jonesy11

STIHL MS200T Arborist Topper Saw NEAR NEW - $725 (Grandview, MO)

Can't beat the price for a near new ms200t .....better hide that rental sticker better


----------



## Jonesy11

*how much is your yard tree worth?*

135+ YEAR OLD WALNUT TREE FOR SALE (North of River)


----------



## mhrischuk

Mods deleted the block ad due to profanity. Sorry everyone.


----------



## Steve NW WI

mhrischuk said:


> Mods deleted the block ad due to profanity. Sorry everyone.



Since I did think it was funny, regardless of the overuse of the F-bomb, I found it and blocked out the offensive words. Here's the PG version. Fill in the blanks in your mind if you need to!


----------



## Mac88

I guess the seller doesn't play well with others. :msp_wink:


----------



## cafo1.618

Sounds like most of the old-heads around here hahaha
I bet this guy is hilarious to be around.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## stltreedr

Jonesy11 said:


> STIHL MS200T Arborist Topper Saw NEAR NEW - $725 (Grandview, MO)
> 
> Can't beat the price for a near new ms200t .....better hide that rental sticker better



I've got 10 year old saws that look better than this. less than 10 hrs, gimme a break. $725, even funnier. Great post.


----------



## Platoon Daddy

Hmmmmm...

FREE Large Hackberry Tree FREE (Chillicothe Mo)

Very large MASSIVE hackberry tree that should yield 10+ cords of excellent firewood...

Free to anyone that will take it down and clean up after themselves...

There are no power lines anywhere near the tree but a bucket truck will be needed for the branches that hang over the house...

If you are interested phone 66O-232_32OO (voice only i do not have text) •Location: Chillicothe Mo

•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## ReggieT

Mac88 said:


> I guess the seller doesn't play well with others. :msp_wink:


Or himself...geez...Where is Sigmund Freud when ya need em?:msp_confused:


----------



## Mac88

ReggieT said:


> Or himself...geez...Where is Sigmund Freud when ya need em?:msp_confused:



Dealing with whacked out teenagers at the moment.


----------



## Jonesy11

*And you want how much?*

Stihl MS17 Chainsaw - $200 (grandview)


----------



## aaronmach1

Jonesy11 said:


> Stihl MS17 Chainsaw - $200 (grandview)



its under 200 brand new at the dealer!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mac88

How about this deal:

STIHL Chainsaw 009L - $240 (Belleville, Ill)

I think I'll rush over there and snag it before someone else gets it. :hmm3grin2orange:

I'd like to have an 009. For about $25.


----------



## millbilly

*not quite sure what this guy wants*

Looks like white pine to me

Red wood sticks needs to be chip up (Devon pa)


----------



## terryknight

millbilly said:


> Looks like white pine to me
> 
> Red wood sticks needs to be chip up (Devon pa)



that's a good one


----------



## millbilly

I called him he wants it done for the chips


----------



## darkbyrd

millbilly said:


> I called him he wants it done for the chips



Too bad he's so far away. I always need punky pine chips.


----------



## mattellis2

*huskee 28 ton splitter*

here is a nice splitter for sale...at only $1k more than it sells for new.

this one has lived outside its entire life, judging by the faded paint and rust. the hydraulic oil all over the flatbed is a nice touch too.

i offered them $500 if it actually runs and splits...they haven't gotten back to me.

Huskee log splitter

Huskee log splitter

Honda motor
5.5 horse power
27 ton

Asking $2500.00


----------



## Hddnis

It that a repo kind of deal? The guy owes them 2500 clams so they are trying to get it out of his splitter? I'm busting a round here just laughing!



Mr. HE


----------



## ReggieT

Mac88 said:


> Dealing with whacked out teenagers at the moment.


Hey...just had someone send me a prospect who wants about $200-225 for a Stihl MS 290 18' bar, new chain...I'm still new the "used saw game"...what should I look for other than compression rate, scored piston and is this a decent price?

Thanks
REG


----------



## Mac88

Take a decent sized piece of that hedge and see how it cuts it. Make sure everything works, choke, controls, chain brake, etc. Pull the air filter and make sure the carb's not full of sawdust. I'd probably go 2 bills if it's clean and in good order.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hddnis said:


> It that a repo kind of deal? The guy owes them 2500 clams so they are trying to get it out of his splitter? I'm busting a round here just laughing!
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. HE



For that price, it'd better come with the truck it's sittin on.


----------



## Jonesy11

*this monkey don't climb might fall trees*

Free Tree!!!!


----------



## Jonesy11

*new spelling?*

4 chainsaws


----------



## stihlaficionado

Jonesy11 said:


> 4 chainsaws



It won't stay running because he probably beat the #### out of it


----------



## Mac88

stihlaficionado said:


> It won't stay running because he probably beat the #### out of it



My guess is he's been looking for a repair manual for a "huskyvirna". You would have thought, with the name right in front of his nose, he could have at least spelled it correctly.


----------



## autoimage

millbilly ive seen that one for weeks now im sick of looking at it....by the way any dentists wanna pull my tooth, you get to keep the tooth


----------



## ReggieT

Mac88 said:


> Take a decent sized piece of that hedge and see how it cuts it. Make sure everything works, choke, controls, chain brake, etc. Pull the air filter and make sure the carb's not full of sawdust. I'd probably go 2 bills if it's clean and in good order.



Much obliged...if the carbs full of saw dust...what does that mean?


----------



## Mac88

ReggieT said:


> Much obliged...if the carbs full of saw dust...what does that mean?



It was either run with a defective (leaking) filter, or no filter at all. Not a good thing to ingest all the crap that the saw produces. I wonder if you could get a compression check on it. Does it idle and accelerate smoothly, produce enough power to cut smoothly, and return to idle when you drop the throttle?


----------



## scotte303

Ok so I have been a member for 3 days and all ready gonna sell my 27 ton troy built and gonna try and get a Timberwolf.. Dang this site has turned me into some kind of Junkie.
Anyhow, I list my under 20 hour 27 ton troybuilt on Craigs list for 1100.00 had a few sniffers but this is the best one.


Diane Trudell - buyer

I'll give u 750 today only 

Me - seller

no Thanks! 

Diane Trudell - buyer

795 Sent from my iPhone 

me - seller
ok, 795 today and the the rest 305 next week?

no response


----------



## Keyless Chuck

scotte303 said:


> Ok so I have been a member for 3 days and all ready gonna sell my 27 ton troy built and gonna try and get a Timberwolf.. Dang this site has turned me into some kind of Junkie.
> Anyhow, I list my under 20 hour 27 ton troybuilt on Craigs list for 1100.00 had a few sniffers but this is the best one.
> 
> 
> Diane Trudell - buyer
> 
> I'll give u 750 today only
> 
> Me - seller
> 
> no Thanks!
> 
> Diane Trudell - buyer
> 
> 795 Sent from my iPhone
> 
> me - seller
> ok, 795 today and the the rest 305 next week?
> 
> no response



850 today only 


post a link, if your in my area maybe interested...


----------



## scotte303

Keyless Chuck said:


> 850 today only
> 
> 
> post a link, if your in my area maybe interested...



Ok, the other 250 next week? Let me know, Ill hold it for you. :biggrin:


----------



## Keyless Chuck

scotte303 said:


> Ok, the other 250 next week? Let me know, Ill hold it for you. :biggrin:



1st part was a lame joke, second part I meant. If your from central Jersey area PM me the link :msp_tongue:


----------



## scotte303

Keyless Chuck said:


> 1st part was a lame joke, second part I meant. If your from central Jersey area PM me the link :msp_tongue:



Hey Chuck, I know it was a joke, I was joking back. Just forgot the link. Im in north jersey on the n.y. Border town called cresskill.


----------



## mhrischuk

I have the 27 ton Troybuilt. Works great. What advantage would I have with the Timberwolf?


----------



## scotte303

my tb works great as well, however I want to up the production and sell some cords this year as well. I think the Timberwolf would be a better option.


----------



## mhrischuk

scotte303 said:


> my tb works great as well, however I want to up the production and sell some cords this year as well. I think the Timberwolf would be a better option.



If it's not faster what's the advantage? Longevity? Although I think I do like the 4 way wedge.


----------



## scotte303

well, I decided I am gonna buy a 4 way wedge for my Troy Built and a log cradle and save myself a grand.


----------



## Jonesy11

*interesting briggs motor.*

18.5 HP vertical shaft engine


----------



## Steve NW WI

Jonesy11 said:


> 18.5 HP vertical shaft engine





some c/l poster said:


> I have a briggs and straying lawnmower engine that I would like to trade



Apparently he's tired of a motor that just won't stay home!


----------



## Mac88

Steve NW WI said:


> Apparently he's tired of a motor that just won't stay home!



That's why I have a Tecumseh. They're much more faithful. IIRC, the old Clintons were pretty good about hanging around as well.


----------



## stihl023/5

It all depends on how you treat them.


----------



## Jonesy11

*elec chainsaw comes with Manuel?*

Chain saw*MINT cond.

This has been very well taken care of and hardly used so its in new cond! I had to settle for something smaller and have no need for chain saw. Its Earthwise electric and have Manuel too.


----------



## Mac88

Jonesy11 said:


> Chain saw*MINT cond.
> 
> This has been very well taken care of and hardly used so its in new cond! I had to settle for something smaller and have no need for chain saw. Its Earthwise electric and have Manuel too.



Must be a Mexican saw. Comes with it's own "Manwell". :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## bubba3228

Rolling Woodshed...
1969 Ford f350


----------



## terryknight

not craigslist but

Stihl MS 250 Professional Chain Saw Mint | eBay

isn't this saw $300 NEW?


----------



## Philbert

terryknight said:


> not craigslist but
> 
> Stihl MS 250 Professional Chain Saw Mint | eBay
> 
> isn't this saw $300 NEW?



Went for $385 + $25 shipping. Maybe they were _really good_ mints?!?

Philbert


----------



## BrokenToys

Sooo, yeah, umm, I can have your trees that are up there in the trees? Umm, sure ...

trees for firewood


----------



## Grace Tree

*Firewood fell trees for sale***** oak - $85 (Amhurst)*

Firewood fell trees for sale***** oak
CL > cleveland > all for sale / wanted > farm & garden - by owner
[email protected] [?]
flag [?] : miscategorized prohibited spam best of

Posted: 2013-02-04, 4:35PM EST
Firewood fell trees for sale***** oak - $85 (Amhurst)
FIREWOOD you cut it up you split it you haul it away Ready to burn 70 foot freshly fell trees. Eight trees.... 70 feet tall ready to cut and split and haul away
I would like to get 85 dollars per tree 680 for all eight one tree has already been cut in 15 " pieces ready to split haul and sell
Email me and ill give you address

Location: Amhurst
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

Posting ID: 3593899476

Posted: 2013-02-04, 4:35PM EST

email to a friend


----------



## gtsawyer

*But it's FREE!*

Free Fire Wood!!! Only the stump left!!
Bountiful, UT 84010 | Nov 1, 2012


Update.. The stump is the only thing that is left it is about only 4" high on one side and maybe 8" on the other with about two in half three feet wide and a portion of the stump is still in the ground, if it feels worth it to you to come and cut it down be guest! It will need to be cut though as I do not have a working chainsaw. Please do not call or text me just come and please shut the gate on your way out. The gait is on the west side of my house.
Thank you...

Classifieds for Utah, Idaho, and Wyoming | ksl.com


----------



## Tree Feller

Not sure but i think this is kinda high?? I know it's vintage but.....



Mcculloch Chainsaw Pro Mac 700


----------



## Hddnis

Tree Feller said:


> Not sure but i think this is kinda high?? I know it's vintage but.....
> 
> 
> 
> Mcculloch Chainsaw Pro Mac 700




If you're selling it than it is an old chainsaw that is hard to find parts for and torments the user.

If I'm selling it than it is a vintage saw highly sought after by collectors that is in mint condition.



Mr. HE


----------



## Platoon Daddy

*Free Large 10 cord Hackberry tree*

Yep it's still available guys...if you hurry you can still cash in on this 10 cord plus hackberry tree. Dont forget yer bucket truck....you may have to evict the elves that live in this "Tree of Life" cuz it must be freakin huge...not impossible, just sayin tho. They also had like a 15 stick in the round "cord" for ya too but I think someone beat ya to it...damn the luck!!

FREE Large Hackberry Tree FREE


----------



## Mac88

Maybe Hedgerow will jump on that hackberry.


----------



## haveawoody

LOL just forget the bucket truck and drop the tree on the house, the elves will thank you for the new dwelling and the owners will learn a valuable lession about getting a tree service


----------



## ReggieT

Mac88 said:


> Maybe Hedgerow will jump on that hackberry.



Hmm...only 10 cords, huh? PASS!


----------



## terryknight

stihl chainsaw

stihl chainsaw - $600 (reisterstown)
i have a brand new stihl 391 with 25" bar never touched wood just fired up once to hear it run, bought it for tree work but never used it dont really need it now im the original owner if intersested call 410-982-1583 will send pics of saw no low ballers,no best offers, 600 FIRM its in same condition if you walked in store and grabbed it off shelf stored indoors.
thanks matt

Location: reisterstown
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

new on teh showroom floor that saw is only $550


----------



## Mac88

terryknight said:


> new on teh showroom floor that saw is only $550



Yea, but he had to pay sales tax on it. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Herd8497

husqvarna 288xp

Gotta grab it, right?


----------



## gtsawyer

I'd hit that.


----------



## Mac88

That 288 would probably clean up decent. You could drop a couple hundred in it and still come out way ahead.


----------



## bubba3228

*ok who is this?*

Nice chainsaw collection


----------



## Steve NW WI

bubba3228 said:


> Nice chainsaw collection



Dunno, but for that price, I'd be grabbing em just for the 1050 Homey and the 10- series McC. The rest would just be a bonus.


----------



## bubba3228

We have a 10 series Mac and have always had string recoil issues, any ideas Steve? I know it is hard to say without looking at it, just wondered if there is a chronic known problem.


----------



## Steve NW WI

bubba3228 said:


> We have a 10 series Mac and have always had string recoil issues, any ideas Steve? I know it is hard to say without looking at it, just wondered if there is a chronic known problem.



The guys in the McCulloch thread in the Chainsaw forum stickies will fix ya right up, I don't personally have much 10 series experience.


----------



## bubba3228

10-4


----------



## George G

*Free firewood*

Anybody looking for free firewood

FREE Trees All kinds and Sizes


----------



## hanniedog

If I was close I'd be all over that sweet deal. Not.........


----------



## Streblerm

This belongs in the Craigslist laughs sticky. That isn't free firewood it is somebody who wants several thousand dollars worth of tree work done in exchange for several hundred dollars worth of "firewood"

Firewood is cut, split, and dry. Standing trees in a residential setting are several steps removed and about ten times the cost from becoming firewood.


----------



## Streblerm

I have been known to trade my labor in removing safely downed trees on their way to becoming firewood which may result in a slight discount to the homeowner in the cost of removing some trees.

That labor never includes dropping trees or cleaning brush which is most of the cost of removal.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Moving this into the CL Laughs thread. I'm also going to un-sticky the thread. It gets enough use to stay near the top all by itself.


----------



## Gavman

Steve NW WI said:


> Moving this into the CL Laughs thread. I'm also going to un-sticky the thread. It gets enough use to stay near the top all by itself.



Good move, I think its good a regular member of the firewood section is in charge now.... This thread will get more action now its here I bet:cool2:


----------



## Tundra Man Mike

wood (for carving, or fireplace)


----------



## darkbyrd

Tundra Man Mike said:


> wood (for carving, or fireplace)



Looks like telephone poles. Call Genius.


----------



## Rsquared

Husqvarna 359 E tec

"Runs good, but stalls sometimes......" yea...


----------



## stltreedr

*Not tree related, but you gotta check this out*

1968 thunderbird

I've seen some good ones before, but this spelling bee champ takes the cake.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

what a hoot "The Little Giant" The Kimberly Wood Stove NEW


----------



## Rookie1

needs free firewood
I keep hearing the phrase, Beggars cant be choosers. :msp_wink:


----------



## cat-face timber

Rookie1 said:


> needs free firewood
> I keep hearing the phrase, Beggars cant be choosers. :msp_wink:



WOW, that is all I can say is WOW!
What about the dude, get out and cut himself some ####ing wood, we all do, why cant he?


----------



## Mac88

jakewells said:


> what a hoot "The Little Giant" The Kimberly Wood Stove NEW



I'm on the grid. Does that mean I can't use my VC?



Rookie1 said:


> needs free firewood
> I keep hearing the phrase, Beggars cant be choosers. :msp_wink:



Someone loan that man a Fiskars and show him how to use it. A quick lesson on seasoning pine might be in order as well.


----------



## John R

avalancher said:


> Wash my saw? I think not! Loan you my saw? I think not!



Man, your just a snob! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## kmcinms

cat-face timber said:


> WOW, that is all I can say is WOW!
> What about the dude, get out and cut himself some ####ing wood, we all do, why cant he?



We stored up nuts for the winter. He's just a stored up nut this winter. No saw, no axe, no job, no money, no ambition...bad down on his luck most likely.
If I was close to him, I would help him out with some firewood.
Hell, I have a story for you. A long time buddy of mine has a wood heater in his hooch up on the mountains. Has a saw, but no truck any more. Been burning scrap pallets and 2bys for heat. Works 60 hrs. a week. Isn't mechanically inclined to get the saw running, even though it would prolly run with just fresh gas splashed in it. Just no motivation to go cut wood.


----------



## beerman6

stltreedr said:


> 1968 thunderbird
> 
> I've seen some good ones before, but this spelling bee champ takes the cake.


wow.


----------



## winland

*Stihl & Husqvarna Chainsaw and Parts, - $1000 (Waverly,Ohio)*

Not funny, but could be of interest to somebody on here...

Stihl & Husqvarna Chainsaw and Parts,

064 Crankcases,ms280 parts, 044 parts,038 Magnum 2 needs rebuilt. cylinders, So many parts ,ms440 crankcase. 372 husqvarna parts, gas tanks pull starters. there So many parts I can not even list all of them. pictures will tell all. you would not believe what and all we have. We use to sell on eBay and we stopped selling. If you do sell on eBay currently, this would bring in the bucks. Top dollar. There is many chainsaw on here that are almost completed but need a few parts. asking 1000.00 O.B.O for all and you may make an offer if it is good. The 046 runs but needs parts. and has very strong compression. There are also bars and chains. you will not find this deal no where else. please call 740-947-8720. If no answer leave a message and we will call back. I will not part out nothing, all has to go.


----------



## Mac88

I'll give him $250 for the lot.


----------



## BigE

*Interesting Twist*

Here's what keeps the ads going... People do pay money for trees.

BUYING MAPLE TREES

BUYING MAPLE TREES
I am buying figured big leaf maple. The trees must be a minumim of 2 1/2 feet wide. If you have any trees on your property of this size or larger give us a call or email me back. We are licensec and insured. We also pay for the trees before leaving your property and sometimes even before the tree hits the ground. We will purchase trees anywhere. We have been buying maple trees combined for over thirty years. We prefer to buy from loggers or large land owners but will also buy from property owners that have only a few. You can email me at my hotmail or give me a call at 36zero-78five-41hundred. My name is Shawn and I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Mac88

He's probably making table tops or mantles with them.


----------



## KiwiBro

*A better class of firewood.; the sexy class. Get it while it's hawt.*

Seriously?
Sexy Sexy Free firewood - first in first served | Trade Me

why hasn't anyone jumped all over this:
http://www.trademe.co.nz/building-renovation/heating-cooling/other/auction-564498467.htm

I only wish whoever takes up this offer flattens their cars and fence while livening up their whole house when they bring down the powerlines with the tree. there is no cure for stupid or selfish it would seem:
http://www.trademe.co.nz/home-living/heating-cooling/firewood/auction-564446963.htm


----------



## kmcinms

1x large live trees standing approx 3 storey high, in Papatoetoe area.
Close to power lines.

You may take as much as you like or the whole lot. Small amounts are for free. "First come, first serve"

*$200 will be paid* if you take away the whole lot. *Yes, the owner of the tree will pay you.*

Been told by a TradeMe member that the type of tree is probably Salix/Willow or Poplar, which will make good firewood.
*
Approved by the Auckland Council for its total removal. *


200 whole dollars!!! WOW!!!! Load 'em up boys.........:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Encore

WANTED: LOGS DELIVERED OR FREE LOGS OR FIREWOOD

WANTED: LOGS DELIVERED OR FREE LOGS OR FIREWOOD - $50 (Willoughby, Lake County)
HELLO, LOOKING FOR FREE LOGS OR STANDING TIMBER OR DOWN TREES OR SOMEONE WITH A DUMP TRUCK AND LOGS. Cash Paid. Up to $50 a dump truck full delivered of hardwood dumped on my driveway. Call or text. TEXTING BEST 440-571-2400. Chris


Wow, a whole $50? Sign me up....not. 

this time of year tons of this kinda stuff pops up. People who run out of wood and want everyone else to do the work for them.


----------



## spidermonkey17

Encore said:


> WANTED: LOGS DELIVERED OR FREE LOGS OR FIREWOOD
> 
> WANTED: LOGS DELIVERED OR FREE LOGS OR FIREWOOD - $50 (Willoughby, Lake County)
> HELLO, LOOKING FOR FREE LOGS OR STANDING TIMBER OR DOWN TREES OR SOMEONE WITH A DUMP TRUCK AND LOGS. Cash Paid. Up to $50 a dump truck full delivered of hardwood dumped on my driveway. Call or text. TEXTING BEST 440-571-2400. Chris
> 
> 
> Wow, a whole $50? Sign me up....not.
> 
> this time of year tons of this kinda stuff pops up. People who run out of wood and want everyone else to do the work for them.



Nothing wrong with this if you are in between jobs or i have multiple loads and someone offers to take a load of wood off the dump truck and pay me instead of running all the way to the yard or the mulch yard and its relative close to where we are working I am going there.


----------



## kmcinms

spidermonkey17 said:


> Nothing wrong with this if you are in between jobs or i have multiple loads and someone offers to take a load of wood off the dump truck and pay me instead of running all the way to the yard or the mulch yard and its relative close to where we are working I am going there.



That's exactly what the tree guys around here would prefer. I have done some clean up for tree services and taken logs off their hands at times. Lots easier than having to go all the way to the dump with loads of logs.


----------



## Philbert

What does it cost to dump a load of logs if you don't have your own yard (aside from the driving time and fuel)?

Philbert


----------



## terryknight

Philbert said:


> What does it cost to dump a load of logs if you don't have your own yard (aside from the driving time and fuel)?
> 
> Philbert



Around me about $27 a ton


----------



## echoshawn

20" Gas Chain Saw : Find the best deal for chain saw at Sears

This just made me laugh because of 1 word in the ad in several places.. see if someone else catches it 

Even craftsman gets it wrong


----------



## millbilly

Philbert said:


> What does it cost to dump a load of logs if you don't have your own yard (aside from the driving time and fuel)?
> 
> Philbert



Where im located SE. Pa. dumping is free. I live in a mulch manufacturing mecca, they even take unchipped brush from the landscapers (that actually hurts the tree companies). 
The dump site has 3 horizontal grinders along with 3 track hoes, that feed the grinders. The dump is about 8 acres. It gets filled up in about 2/3 months, and I mean filled up. They grind and haul everything in an amazing time of 4/5 days. Gotta see it to believe it.


----------



## Philbert

Where I live in the city, residents can haul brush, leaves, yard waste, etc. to designated compost sites around the county. Landscapers can not. They have to pay to dump it at a private facility, or haul it all the way out of town in those big, thirsty trucks.

I don't burn a ton of wood, and only have room to store a cord or two of split wood. But when neighbors are having tree work done, if I ask nicely, they arborists are always happy to bring as much to my yard as I will take. Might just be a courtesy, but I have to think that it helps them some too. 

Philbert


----------



## spidermonkey17

Philbert said:


> What does it cost to dump a load of logs if you don't have your own yard (aside from the driving time and fuel)?
> 
> Philbert





We are anywhere from $20 bucks to $50 depending on what dump we go to and the length of the truck. All of the yards will take chips for free so thats nice


----------



## spidermonkey17

millbilly said:


> Where im located SE. Pa. dumping is free. I live in a mulch manufacturing mecca, they even take unchipped brush from the landscapers (that actually hurts the tree companies).
> The dump site has 3 horizontal grinders along with 3 track hoes, that feed the grinders. The dump is about 8 acres. It gets filled up in about 2/3 months, and I mean filled up. They grind and haul everything in an amazing time of 4/5 days. Gotta see it to believe it.



We have a yard like that also down here, its non stop for those guys, they have 2 tub grinders several large John deere loaders and track loaders running not stop. One tub grinder puts the first grind down that goes right on a conveary belt and right over to the secound grinder and dyed right there then moved to there big pile. Cool to watch and is a money making machine, you are getting paid to dump and getting paid when you sell it. Would love to have a whole pile of money and set up a operation like this. Plus you get to play with big equipment all day:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bert0168

millbilly said:


> Where im located SE. Pa. dumping is free. I live in a mulch manufacturing mecca, they even take unchipped brush from the landscapers (that actually hurts the tree companies).
> The dump site has 3 horizontal grinders along with 3 track hoes, that feed the grinders. The dump is about 8 acres. It gets filled up in about 2/3 months, and I mean filled up. They grind and haul everything in an amazing time of 4/5 days. Gotta see it to believe it.



Is that the farm off Bristol road?


----------



## stihlavarna

echoshawn said:


> 20" Gas Chain Saw : Find the best deal for chain saw at Sears
> 
> This just made me laugh because of 1 word in the ad in several places.. see if someone else catches it
> 
> Even craftsman gets it wrong



calling the bar a blade and it's listed at 21lbs!

10 year warranty to boot.


----------



## millbilly

bert0168 said:


> Is that the farm off Bristol road?



No Delaware County near the Delaware Pennsylvania line


----------



## LegDeLimber

That .080 Gauge chain might be a factor in that 21 lb weight!
izat some sort o pico-harvester bar stuff?

dangit, guess i musta got gypped, my 5020's only got .050


----------



## Rookie1

echoshawn said:


> 20" Gas Chain Saw : Find the best deal for chain saw at Sears
> 
> This just made me laugh because of 1 word in the ad in several places.. see if someone else catches it
> 
> Even craftsman gets it wrong



I copied this from the ad. What does it mean? Comes with a length of 38 inches length :msp_mellow:


----------



## Mac88

All those specs are entered by someone who wouldn't know a chainsaw from an air conditioner filter. Sears isn't the only one that gets it wrong.


----------



## stihl023/5

I like the black and yellow version better.


----------



## Mac88

*Anybody got one of these?*

52 inch chain saw


----------



## Deleted member 83629

i bet this guy has been shorting people on fire wood Split Fire Wood/ Wood Shavings


----------



## Deleted member 83629

200$ for a cord stacked outrageous Firewood - Paypal, Credit, Debit, Cash, Check


----------



## Mac88

jakewells said:


> 200$ for a cord stacked outrageous Firewood - Paypal, Credit, Debit, Cash, Check



And maybe only 2/3 cord, depending on the local definition of "rick", which is usually 1/3 cord.


----------



## darkbyrd

jakewells said:


> 200$ for a cord stacked outrageous Firewood - Paypal, Credit, Debit, Cash, Check



Spiffy website.


Mowing OnDemand


----------



## Mike from Maine

*Doesn't seem too bad*



jakewells said:


> 200$ for a cord stacked outrageous Firewood - Paypal, Credit, Debit, Cash, Check



People pay 250/cord, green dumped on your lawn here. 

No one stacks because they don't want people to know how much they were shorted


----------



## Hddnis

Around here a pick-up load is usually over a cord, that is because the rednecks make it a point of pride to overload their jacked up 4x4 with with stacked springs and oversize tires. Then they add wood sides and then heap the wood up, I've known of loads hitting 1 3/4 cords. They like to go into the woods with a cutting permit, drop a standing dead D. fir, buck it to rounds, stack all the rounds in the truck, drive to town and hang a sign on it, sell it that afternoon to someone for $200-250 for the load, all unsplit. Not bad money for a mornings work and a decent deal on firewood too for these parts.



Mr. HE


----------



## stihly dan

CL > new hampshire > all for sale / wanted > free stuff
Reply [email protected] [?]

flag [?] : miscategorized prohibited spam best of 
Posted: 2013-02-21, 4:08PM EST

Free Standing Timber (You Remove) (Hampton, NH)





















Powered by Leaflet — Terms

Presidential circle
I have 25 standing pine trees located between my house and neighbors. Trees are 40 foot plus tall and straight and range in diameter from 6 inches to 1.5 Feet. May or may not require crain to remove, but if you can get them out they are yours. No knowledge of metal in the timber, area was a pinetree farm many years ago. All I ask is proof of insurance named my name and neighbors name. 
Presidential circle (google map) (yahoo map) 
• Location: Hampton, NH

And then there are these a hole's. Anyone for a nh GTG?


----------



## zogger

Hddnis said:


> Around here a pick-up load is usually over a cord, that is because the rednecks make it a point of pride to overload their jacked up 4x4 with with stacked springs and oversize tires. Then they add wood sides and then heap the wood up, I've known of loads hitting 1 3/4 cords. They like to go into the woods with a cutting permit, drop a standing dead D. fir, buck it to rounds, stack all the rounds in the truck, drive to town and hang a sign on it, sell it that afternoon to someone for $200-250 for the load, all unsplit. Not bad money for a mornings work and a decent deal on firewood too for these parts.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. HE



If I could get that kinda loot for overgrown christmas trees around here, *unsplit*, Id be rolling in dough. You cant even get 250 for a cord of two year old seasoned oak or hickory, more like 150, and thats all that sells, oak or hickory, and you got to deliver and stack the splits. Well, according to my CL wanderings and seeing what is in the paper classifieds. Ive never sold any here just pay attention to the ads.

Do people just make a lot of money out your way? I think the only top dollar firewood here might be small cut and small split primo pecan cooking wood.

Of course we have had two mild winters in a row now, plus so many storms with trees down..that might be it, market got glutted.


----------



## Hddnis

It's kind of funny around here, craigslist prices are $100 a cord on up to about $170. That is not the going rate for firewood though. The guys that advertise on Craigslist never seem to have more than a cord or two to sell and never have decent looking wood. 

Going rate is as low as $175 in the summer for multiple cords dumped. Stacking is $15-25 more per cord depending on who is selling. At this time of year a cord of seasoned wood is fetching $225+ dumped and very few people have any. This is D. fir softwood as there are few hardwoods other than locust and walnut.

So, a combination of demand being high and good wood sellers being somewhat limited makes firewood a decent market. Overall the downturn has not been as bad here and that has helped firewood prices stay up. I know of some other places where oak it plentiful and work is scarce and the going rate for seasoned oak delivered and stacked is only $175



Mr. HE


----------



## Mike from Maine

stihly dan said:


> CL > new hampshire > all for sale / wanted > free stuff
> Reply [email protected] [?]
> 
> flag [?] : miscategorized prohibited spam best of
> Posted: 2013-02-21, 4:08PM EST
> 
> Free Standing Timber (You Remove) (Hampton, NH)
> 
> 
> Powered by Leaflet — Terms
> 
> Presidential circle
> I have 25 standing pine trees located between my house and neighbors. Trees are 40 foot plus tall and straight and range in diameter from 6 inches to 1.5 Feet. May or may not require crain to remove, but if you can get them out they are yours. No knowledge of metal in the timber, area was a pinetree farm many years ago. All I ask is proof of insurance named my name and neighbors name.
> Presidential circle (google map) (yahoo map)
> • Location: Hampton, NH
> 
> And then there are these a hole's. Anyone for a nh GTG?



When I see stuff like that I email and tell them if I can borrow their chainsaw I'm pretty sure I'd be covered under their homeowners policy. Haven't ever gotten a call back?:call-me:


----------



## Rookie1

chainsaw work wanted 
Wish I had a downed tree or something easy for this guy to do. NOT!:msp_tongue:


----------



## Jonesy11

Free firewood
That there is a lot of premium wood ripe for the picking. Uh hell no not even close to firewood. It might burn if put in a fire but brush won't keep you warm through the night


----------



## LegDeLimber

Now here's a mild understatement: " Missing a few parts "
presure washer


----------



## terryknight

Jonesy11 said:


> Free firewood
> That there is a lot of premium wood ripe for the picking. Uh hell no not even close to firewood. It might burn if put in a fire but brush won't keep you warm through the night



"i am to lay to pick up my own mess, will you come do it for me?"



LegDeLimber said:


> Now here's a mild understatement: " Missing a few parts "
> presure washer



that's gotta be a joke


----------



## Mac88

LegDeLimber said:


> Now here's a mild understatement: " Missing a few parts "
> presure washer



It's a "builder". The chassis has already been restored. Ready for "crate engine".


----------



## RandyMac

chainsaw


----------



## cat-face timber

RandyMac said:


> chainsaw



250 CC 

WOW, where can I get one?
I thought my 385XP was big


----------



## RandyMac

cat-face timber said:


> 250 CC
> 
> WOW, where can I get one?
> I thought my 385XP was big



Better hurry on that one. The power to weight ratio is fantastic.


----------



## Jonesy11

WTT 01 Ford Ranger 4x4

Everythings perfect on it except. ....


----------



## Deleted member 83629

I'll PASS on the ranger

bacon please :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Deleted member 83629

a fine looking saw but STIHL CHAINSAW


----------



## Jonesy11

1994 yamaha blaster 200 cc. 4x4

Didn't know they came in 4x4


----------



## Mac88

Jonesy11 said:


> 1994 yamaha blaster 200 cc. 4x4
> 
> Didn't know they came in 4x4



FWD if you put dualies on the rear. The front drive axle seems to have gone missing.


----------



## zogger

Mac88 said:


> FWD if you put dualies on the rear. The front drive axle seems to have gone missing.




I couldnt see one either. Im sure some local guy there might call him on that.

I like quads, I have two now, well, working on them. Big square and made by generic motors.


----------



## KiwiBro

Mac88 said:


> FWD if you put dualies on the rear. The front drive axle seems to have gone missing.


Those Yamahas are very advanced machines. The front wheels have in-hub drives powered by regenerative braking, dochano.


----------



## Mac88

zogger said:


> I like quads, I have two now, well, working on them. Big square and made by generic motors.



All my stuff is 2WD. We have a Honda 4-wheeler that we store for a friend. We use it to move the splitter.



KiwiBro said:


> Those Yamahas are very advanced machines. The front wheels have in-hub drives powered by regenerative braking, dochano.



I'm sure.


----------



## johnnylabguy

Here's a low budget heavy duty firewood hauler for someone!
67 Ford f350


----------



## millbilly

johnnylabguy said:


> Here's a low budget heavy duty firewood hauler for someone!
> 67 Ford f350



call me crazy, but I could see myself behind the wheel of that truck, and remembering the good ole days.


----------



## zogger

Mac88 said:


> All my stuff is 2WD. We have a Honda 4-wheeler that we store for a friend. We use it to move the splitter.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure.



2wd just slap wont work here offroad very much. Maybe 2 months outta the year it will, mid summer when it is the driest, thats it, rest of the time the ground is too soft and muddy.

Ill probably get a 2wd truck, but that will be some sort of wood delivery dump, hard or at least semi hard surface only. Eventually.


----------



## Dalmatian90

Du'oh:

Would-be ATV buyer drives off without paying in latest Craigslist theft in Southbridge - Worcester Telegram & Gazette - telegram.com


----------



## Mac88

zogger said:


> 2wd just slap wont work here offroad very much. Maybe 2 months outta the year it will, mid summer when it is the driest, thats it, rest of the time the ground is too soft and muddy.
> 
> Ill probably get a 2wd truck, but that will be some sort of wood delivery dump, hard or at least semi hard surface only. Eventually.



Most everywhere I go in the F350 is already cut roads, not too muddy. It's pretty heavy on the rear anyway and ya have to really hammer it to get the duals to spin. My LWB F250 gets stuck in the yard if there's dew on the grass.


----------



## Mac88

Dalmatian90 said:


> Du'oh:
> 
> Would-be ATV buyer drives off without paying in latest Craigslist theft in Southbridge - Worcester Telegram & Gazette - telegram.com



I take it the seller wasn't the sharpest tool in the shed.


----------



## Jredsjeep

johnnylabguy said:


> Here's a low budget heavy duty firewood hauler for someone!
> 67 Ford f350



man i am a sucker for those body style trucks!

still wish i could have bought my dads crew cab 69 F250 highboy, 4x4 with a 4 speed gas guzzling 390. loved that truck!


----------



## Hddnis

Mac88 said:


> I take it the seller wasn't the sharpest tool in the shed.




That is what I thought at first, but after reading the article it didn't sound like he really messed up. He wanted to make a sale, had someone who said they would buy and would pay him to deliver. "Buyer" wanted a test ride, which is reasonable, and then they just kept driving. He kept the title with him because they hadn't paid yet. I'm not sure what else he could have done, other than not delivering. That would have kept them out of an area they knew and could disappear in. But a thief with a helper could pull the same theft anywhere, and thieves have done it that way already.

I'd hide a locator beacon on the thing, just in case, and shortly after he stole it I'd be showing up and getting some payment.:msp_wink:



Mr. HE


----------



## kevin j

sure, just let me hold your drivers license and a credit card as deposit against any damage.


Had someone (son's friend so I couldn't kill him) take a vintage trials bike for a test around the yard, then he took off down the gravel road for a mile at WOT. First, it was 25 years old and loose. Second, trials engines run 50-60 oil ratio, never run WOT more than a few seconds. didn't seize the engine, but wrecked the piston and bore


----------



## Mac88

Hddnis said:


> I'm not sure what else he could have done, other than not delivering.



Any time I sell a vehicle I require payment in full as security before the vehicle leaves my sight, unless I'm in the right seat.



kevin j said:


> sure, just let me hold your drivers license and a credit card as deposit against any damage.



Good idea, but with the number of bogus credit cards and licenses floating around, I'm not sure I'd feel safe doing that.


----------



## Jonesy11

Free fire wood

I really like the iffy wires tangled up in the branches.


----------



## terryknight

Jonesy11 said:


> Free fire wood
> 
> I really like the iffy wires tangled up in the branches.



i don't know why but i find that really funny. i also like the car that is obviously just in the middle of the street


----------



## Streblerm

*More "free" firewood*

Free Firewood

Free Firewood to the person willing to cut down this monster of a tree. Just needs to be licensed and insured. It's huge, we don't have the money to take it down ourselves. It will require a boom truck. It's around cables, phone lines and elec lines, but we can have the elec lines dropped while it's being cut down. It's a monster of a tree and will be a huge job to do. It's a pin oak tree. For more information please message. Thank You!


----------



## kevin j

because we don't have the money to take it down ourselves, is the reason why you should do it for free.
we are an entitlement nation.....


----------



## stihly dan

Then they will want some of the split wood. ya no, for doin you a fava.


----------



## terryknight

kevin j said:


> because we don't have the money to take it down ourselves, is the reason why you should do it for free.
> we are an entitlement nation.....



maybe when you have the money you can pay someone to do it. because you know they need a job too.


----------



## Ayatollah

Jonesy11 said:


> Free fire wood
> 
> I really like the iffy wires tangled up in the branches.



Firewood is cut and split. This is a tree. What fools these people be


----------



## George G

*Logsplitter*

How could you pass up this one?









A 60 ton military standard wood splitter


----------



## Jredsjeep

George G said:


> How could you pass up this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 60 ton military standard wood splitter



thats one strong little u bolt to hold that 60 ton military cylinder down!


----------



## Hddnis

George G said:


> How could you pass up this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 60 ton military standard wood splitter




That ain't even 60k pounds let alone 60 tons. Where do people come up with these crazy numbers? Craigslisters make the big name box store manufactureres look really honest when it comes to tonnage ratings.



Mr. HE


----------



## Steve NW WI

Credit for this one goes to half_full, who posted this in the Ebay/Craigslist thread over in chainsaw:

1971 Chevelle SS parts


----------



## Mac88

Steve NW WI said:


> Credit for this one goes to half_full, who posted this in the Ebay/Craigslist thread over in chainsaw:
> 
> 1971 Chevelle SS parts




:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hddnis

Steve NW WI said:


> Credit for this one goes to half_full, who posted this in the Ebay/Craigslist thread over in chainsaw:
> 
> 1971 Chevelle SS parts





They even painted it! 




Mr. HE


----------



## unclemoustache




----------



## LegDeLimber

I just love the people that are looking for a sucker to haul their trash away.
busted TV's on the third floor, 
"used mattress only has slight staining" (..Ick, ick, ick ...)

or the low level BS artist:
"it just needs a spark plug" 
or "only needs a new rope in the pull-start" 
"works great, but i lost the charger.."

or sometimes it's the lovely "free garage, you must move by next Thur" 
(? guess the termite inspection is due on Fri)

Tonight, we behold the classic "free storage building"
storage building


----------



## Rookie1

What is good on the shed? The studs? Needs a roof,floor and siding. Hahaha!


----------



## terryknight

and the studs will fall apart if you tr to move it


----------



## motoman3b

Had a good craigslist laugh the other day, normally I dont bother with craigslist ads for firewood but this one sounded to good to be true and it was close enough so I figured I'd check it out I was heading that way any. The ad said she had a shed full of firewood and some behind it she was giving away free so I contacted her she says oh yeah its more then a truck load so I hook up the trailer and head that way needed to go into to town anyways so what do I got to lose?

I show up, instantly my wife noticed the wood through the door and says all I see is sticks and brush. Now I spent about 2 minutes looking at it and I still cant understand why someone would go through the trouble of piling (it was piled neatly) a ton of brush pinky size at the largest into this 10x12 shed. I laughed at the lady and said thanks for wasting my time your best bet is to pile this stuff up and burn it like the whoever piled in here shoulda done in the first place. Shoulda stuck with my instincts on that one!


----------



## Philbert

LegDeLimber said:


> Tonight, we behold the classic "free storage building"



We have a guy around here that buys and moves used garages. Used to have a lot a few miles from here where you could go pick one out, and he would deliver it to your site.

Philbert


----------



## LegDeLimber

sort of tangential to Philberts comment about buying and moving the good garages.

have a friend who was in "architectural salvage" 
when I still could, i used to go do some detail stuff for him occasionally.
Initially was surprised to learn that a decent living could made from carefully striping
old factorys, barns, houses etc.

The bailing press, 
(the top center pic on this web page, sort of giant umbrella looking thing), 
came from one of his salvage sites.
demonstrations
It's a big steam power, etc park in Denton NC.
( haven't been up in years, always too damn hot to walk around on gravel in July)

My specialty was removing electrical or plumbing fixtures, nice cabinets etc
small details things
just any stuff that need to not be damaged by the removal. 
some occasional flame wrench work as needed.
The heavy lifting was handled by other guys

still got a fair assortment of the tools left, rolling back pack still lives in the closet.
4" pry bars up to the golf bag of various pry bars and a few handmade gadgets 
for pulling boards.
But most of them are packed away in other places


----------



## Mac88

Thanks for the link. I love that old machinery.

Your tool pouch looks like it has "real" tool in it, unlike most of the stuff you find these days. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## macattack_ga

You cut it you take it.

Free Firewood


----------



## dave_376

macattack_ga said:


> You cut it you take it.
> 
> Free Firewood




That one could be real easy, if I was local I'd grab it. Take a bunch of pics before I started the saw. The roof with the tree on it can't be more than 6 ft high. All you would have to do is back the truck/trailer up to it, cut, and load. Looks like fast easy wood to me. Just make sure you don't cut into the roof.


----------



## stihly dan

score!!!! I would take it.


----------



## kevin j

old speakers (sioux city)
i am wanted ur old used stereo speakers that you dont need anymore i will not pay for them so dont bother asking for money i will take them off ur hands for FREE!!!!! you can call me or text me at 71******* •Location: sioux city
•it's NOT 



attitude matched only grammar


----------



## Mac88

kevin j said:


> old speakers (sioux city)
> i am wanted ur old used stereo speakers that you dont need anymore i will not pay for them so dont bother asking for money i will take them off ur hands for FREE!!!!! you can call me or text me at 71******* •Location: sioux city
> •it's NOT
> 
> 
> 
> attitude matched only grammar



"I have stuff for sale. It's expensive. Your stuff? Worthless."

Where do they find these people?


----------



## millbilly

kevin j said:


> old speakers (sioux city)
> i am wanted ur old used stereo speakers that you dont need anymore i will not pay for them so dont bother asking for money i will take them off ur hands for FREE!!!!! you can call me or text me at 71******* •Location: sioux city
> •it's NOT
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you that that add works, and he probably gets a good response. I know if I had any I would give him a call just for makin me smile. I might just copy it and try it in my area. He's a genius.


----------



## stihl023/5

Sometimes donating or giving it away is better and quicker!


----------



## terryknight

stihl023/5 said:


> Sometimes donating or giving it away is better and quicker!



and sometimes they expect more because they "are doing YOU a favor" by taking your stuff


----------



## LegDeLimber

*"free meal turkey"*

I guess it was just that one word slip up that made me laugh.

===
http://charlotte.craigslist.org/grd/3671337796.html
FREE MALE TURKEY (FOR BREEDING OR AS A PET ONLY!!!) - $1 (NORWOOD)
free meal turkey. has been a pet for many years. i only want to depart from him because all my other turkeys have died out and he was the youngest one left (the only one that hatched in 2011 out of 4 eggs) i want him to go to a home where he can live out the rest of his life happy and free. i dont want him to end up on anyones table and i plan on making damn good sure that does not happen!!! he is free to a good home and i would like to check up on him from time to time and maybe come see him. i have a contract you can sign when you pick him up saying you will not be killing and eating him. maybe this sounds stupid to some but this is my pet. and i dont mind keeping him myself if i have too. any more questions feel free to ask THIS IS NOT THE TURKEY I HAVE IN THE PICTURE, I POSTED THIS PICTURE BECAUSE IT GIVES YOU A GOOD IDEA OF WHAT HE LOOKS LIKE


----------



## Jonesy11

*can I have a place to dump my brush and have you help me unload???*

st pat weekend bone fire? got a trailer load as pictures show


----------



## Philbert

Jonesy11 said:


> st pat weekend bone fire? got a trailer load as pictures show



Sorry.

I burn bones in my bone fire, not twigs. Maybe he should list under 'funeral homes and crematoriums'?

(Philbert)


----------



## Iska3

The neighbor who had the farm next to us purchased two garages from a guy in the town south of us. He used the garages for his pig sheds for many years. I was shocked to see a garage coming down our road behind a pick-up. 

This guy would buy the garages from the state (when they were buying up land and homes for the freeways) He would bid on the garages and win them for next to nothing. His trailer had several long arms that extended and worked on a simple hydraulic system. He could pick up a garage, move it forward, backward or left to right and then pull them with a ¾ ton pick up. Wish I would have purchased a few back then. 




Philbert said:


> We have a guy around here that buys and moves used garages. Used to have a lot a few miles from here where you could go pick one out, and he would deliver it to your site.
> 
> Philbert


----------



## Jonesy11

*best free firewood ad I have ever seen*

Firewood


----------



## kevin j

look on the bright side you can get it all on one trip,

and not burn much too much gas with the moped to go get it.


----------



## steved

Log splitter


----------



## zogger

Jonesy11 said:


> Firewood



Yes, but...that shrubbery was growing real close to a valuable black walnut! Worth thou$and$!!!! Valuable! Growing right next to it!! 

That CL ad was barely worth the electrons used to post it, except for the yuks...the dude might have done it on purpose just to see if anyone would come and take it, more yuks! Like he bet a beer on it or something.


----------



## Macman125

This is hilarious This guy claims to port saw and says they can run at 150-200 to 1 fuel oil mix. and the com with expansion chamber mufflers. New Hot Rod Ported Polished Husqvarna 562XP Chainsaw Dirty Saw | eBay


----------



## Steve NW WI

maclovercp125 said:


> This is hilarious This guy claims to port saw and says they can run at 150-200 to 1 fuel oil mix. and the com with expansion chamber mufflers. New Hot Rod Ported Polished Husqvarna 562XP Chainsaw Dirty Saw | eBay



That guy's almost as AS infamous as the guy selling the McCinderblock (PM600 series) with the "gator" paint job.


----------



## Macman125

Steve NW WI said:


> That guy's almost as AS infamous as the guy selling the McCinderblock (PM600 series) with the "gator" paint job.



I wonder how many people fall for that line of crap? Or better yet would be stupid enough to run a saw at 200 to 1. Bet he doesn't offer much of a warranty.


----------



## kr5258

Remove this stump, get a new 50" LED TV


----------



## treeclimber101

*Be doing it for 2 whole years*


----------



## ReggieT

Jonesy11 said:


> Firewood


Hmm...wonder which stooge submitted this epic piece..."Moe, Larry or Curly"?:jester:


----------



## 4seasons

Cedar tree
"I have a 50 foot cedar tree that would make great wood for someone who makes cabinets, furniture, etc. It needs to be cut and everything removed and I would trade all that wood for a tiller or riding mower or maybe some other type of equipment. "

That better be a 50 foot circumference at the base if he thinks anyone could get useable wood out of it.


----------



## Hddnis

4seasons said:


> Cedar tree
> "I have a 50 foot cedar tree that would make great wood for someone who makes cabinets, furniture, etc. It needs to be cut and everything removed and I would trade all that wood for a tiller or riding mower or maybe some other type of equipment. "
> 
> That better be a 50 foot circumference at the base if he thinks anyone could get useable wood out of it.





I'd send him a note saying "What other type of equipment do you have? I might be interested if you have a decent small tractor to trade, or maybe a skidsteer." 




Mr. HE


----------



## winland

*Vintage motor bike*






vintage frame mototized bike


----------



## kevin j

The Ridley inet place sells those two cycle kits for a bicycle about $650. Pretty nicely made and machined brackets and AV mounts. Some really cool vintage looking motorcycles also. 

Not sure if the rest of the 70's bicycle is worth the other $4100 though....


----------



## ReggieT

dave_376 said:


> That one could be real easy, if I was local I'd grab it. Take a bunch of pics before I started the saw. The roof with the tree on it can't be more than 6 ft high. All you would have to do is back the truck/trailer up to it, cut, and load. Looks like fast easy wood to me. Just make sure you don't cut into the roof.



Where would u start your cut,at the base end or on top of the garage?:msp_confused:


----------



## ReggieT

LegDeLimber said:


> I guess it was just that one word slip up that made me laugh.
> 
> ===
> http://charlotte.craigslist.org/grd/3671337796.html
> FREE MALE TURKEY (FOR BREEDING OR AS A PET ONLY!!!) - $1 (NORWOOD)
> free meal turkey. has been a pet for many years. i only want to depart from him because all my other turkeys have died out and he was the youngest one left (the only one that hatched in 2011 out of 4 eggs) i want him to go to a home where he can live out the rest of his life happy and free. i dont want him to end up on anyones table and i plan on making damn good sure that does not happen!!! he is free to a good home and i would like to check up on him from time to time and maybe come see him. i have a contract you can sign when you pick him up saying you will not be killing and eating him. maybe this sounds stupid to some but this is my pet. and i dont mind keeping him myself if i have too. any more questions feel free to ask THIS IS NOT THE TURKEY I HAVE IN THE PICTURE, I POSTED THIS PICTURE BECAUSE IT GIVES YOU A GOOD IDEA OF WHAT HE LOOKS LIKE



So if the "new Turkey" owner refuses to answer their door, get a restraining order or come out blasting like Gunsmoke what could he do?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jonesy11

*no words*

Deer Bone Tamohawk / Axe

Quoted from the ad:

Just a little tamohawk i put together with some random deer bones, just want to see if anyone is interested. Hanging in the Man Cave right now lol. The handle is wrapped with 20 feet of camo paracord with a wrist strap. It really is a cool item. This man toy is very sturdy as well. Great wall hanger for a hunter, survivalist, or just a cool conversation peice. Interested in any trade really, just shoot me an offer. I am not offended easily....lol


----------



## KenJax Tree

*Gotta love Marines*

AN ACTUAL CRAIG'S LIST PERSONALS AD 

To the Guy Who Tried to Mug Me in Downtown Savannah night before last. 
I was the guy wearing the black Burberry jacket that you demanded that I hand over, shortly after you pulled the knife on me and my girlfriend, threatening our lives. You also asked for my girlfriend's purse and earrings. I can only hope that you somehow come across this rather important message. 
First, I'd like to apologize for your embarrassment; I didn't expect you to actually crap in your pants when I drew my pistol after you took my jacket.. The evening was not that cold, and I was wearing the jacket for a reason.. my girlfriend was happy that I just returned safely from my 2nd tour as a Combat Marine in Afghanistan .. She had just bought me that Kimber Custom Model 1911 .45 ACP pistol for my birthday, and we had picked up a shoulder holster for it that very evening. Obviously you agree that it is a very intimidating weapon when pointed at your head ... isn't it?! 

I know it probably wasn't fun walking back to wherever you'd come from with crap in your pants. I'm sure it was even worse walking bare-footed since I made you leave your shoes, cell phone, and wallet with me. [That prevented you from calling or running to your buddies to come help mug us again]. 

After I called your mother or "Momma" as you had her listed in your cell, I explained the entire episode of what you'd done. Then I went and filled up my gas tank as well as those of four other people in the gas station, -- on your credit card. The guy with the big motor home took 153 gallons and was extremely grateful! 
I gave your shoes to a homeless guy outside Vinnie Van Go Go's, along with all the cash in your wallet. [That made his day!] 

I then threw your wallet into the big pink "pimp mobile" that was parked at the curb ..... after I broke the windshield and side window and keyed the entire driver's side of the car. 
Earlier, I managed to get in two threatening phone calls to the DA's office and one to the FBI, while mentioning President Obama as my possible target. 
The FBI guy seemed really intense and we had a nice long chat (I guess while he traced your number etc.). 
;In a way, perhaps I should apologize for not killing you ... but I feel this type of retribution is a far more appropriate punishment for your threatened crime. I wish you well as you try to sort through some of these rather immediate pressing issues, and can only hope that you have the opportunity to reflect upon, and perhaps reconsider, the career path you've chosen to pursue in life.. Remember, next time you might not be so lucky. Have a good day! 

Thoughtfully yours, Semper fi,:flag:


----------



## millbilly

I've seen that about a year ago here in Phila. It's a little different The pimps car wasn't mentioned. Still a good read. Thanks


----------



## RedShift42

Must be one of those new hybrids...


_*ECHO CS-370 Electric Chainsaw - $180 (Seattle, Renton)*




Used. Still good.

Link: ECHO CS-370 Electrc Chainsaw_


If I lived in the area I'd see how low he'd go once we puzzle over where to plug it in and ultimately conclude it's missing the necessary adapter or battery!


----------



## Platoon Daddy

*Echo 600P*

I'm cornfused...brand new or used? Poshibly like new "*used*"???

NEW Echo CS-600P 20" Chainsaw


----------



## ReggieT

KenJax Tree said:


> AN ACTUAL CRAIG'S LIST PERSONALS AD
> 
> To the Guy Who Tried to Mug Me in Downtown Savannah night before last.
> I was the guy wearing the black Burberry jacket that you demanded that I hand over, shortly after you pulled the knife on me and my girlfriend, threatening our lives. You also asked for my girlfriend's purse and earrings. I can only hope that you somehow come across this rather important message.
> First, I'd like to apologize for your embarrassment; I didn't expect you to actually crap in your pants when I drew my pistol after you took my jacket.. The evening was not that cold, and I was wearing the jacket for a reason.. my girlfriend was happy that I just returned safely from my 2nd tour as a Combat Marine in Afghanistan .. She had just bought me that Kimber Custom Model 1911 .45 ACP pistol for my birthday, and we had picked up a shoulder holster for it that very evening. Obviously you agree that it is a very intimidating weapon when pointed at your head ... isn't it?!
> 
> I know it probably wasn't fun walking back to wherever you'd come from with crap in your pants. I'm sure it was even worse walking bare-footed since I made you leave your shoes, cell phone, and wallet with me. [That prevented you from calling or running to your buddies to come help mug us again].
> 
> After I called your mother or "Momma" as you had her listed in your cell, I explained the entire episode of what you'd done. Then I went and filled up my gas tank as well as those of four other people in the gas station, -- on your credit card. The guy with the big motor home took 153 gallons and was extremely grateful!
> I gave your shoes to a homeless guy outside Vinnie Van Go Go's, along with all the cash in your wallet. [That made his day!]
> 
> I then threw your wallet into the big pink "pimp mobile" that was parked at the curb ..... after I broke the windshield and side window and keyed the entire driver's side of the car.
> Earlier, I managed to get in two threatening phone calls to the DA's office and one to the FBI, while mentioning President Obama as my possible target.
> The FBI guy seemed really intense and we had a nice long chat (I guess while he traced your number etc.).
> ;In a way, perhaps I should apologize for not killing you ... but I feel this type of retribution is a far more appropriate punishment for your threatened crime. I wish you well as you try to sort through some of these rather immediate pressing issues, and can only hope that you have the opportunity to reflect upon, and perhaps reconsider, the career path you've chosen to pursue in life.. Remember, next time you might not be so lucky. Have a good day!
> 
> Thoughtfully yours, Semper fi,:flag:



AWESOME & WELL THOUGHT OUT!!!


----------



## terryknight

oh hell why not right

Restore my '69 Mustang and I'll Install a Solar System


----------



## KenJax Tree

I'm sure his email is just blowing up with offers.


----------



## Foragefarmer

Fire wood - $50 (Charlottesville, Avon St Ext.)

We lost my favorite Bradford Pear tree in the storm and had to have it cut down. 
We now have a few nice stacks of firewood and are told this wood is good for burning and has a great sweet smell but we don't have a wood burning stove. 

It is obviously not seasoned as we just lost the tree but would be great by next year. 

thanks for looking

View attachment 286695


----------



## Oldmaple

Too bad he didn't lose 2 trees. Then I could have wasted $100.


----------



## ReggieT

Foragefarmer said:


> Fire wood - $50 (Charlottesville, Avon St Ext.)
> 
> We lost my favorite Bradford Pear tree in the storm and had to have it cut down.
> We now have a few nice stacks of firewood and are told this wood is good for burning and has a great sweet smell but we don't have a wood burning stove.
> 
> It is obviously not seasoned as we just lost the tree but would be great by next year.
> 
> thanks for looking
> 
> View attachment 286695


Now, that Bradford Pear does burn pretty hot and emits a pleasant aroma that is kinda relaxing. A cord goes for big bucks around here!:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Mac88

I've got a couple Apple trees I'm fixin' to take down. Isn't Apple "highly valuable"?


----------



## macattack_ga

Craigslist ad leads to Lynn Township firewood theft - police blotter

Robert E. Miller Jr. didn't advertise his firewood on Craigslist, but someone did, according to Pennsylvania State Police.
The ad indicated firewood stored at Miller's Lynn Township residence was free for anyone who would come pick it up, police said.

As a result, several people between 6 p.m. Feb. 26 and 7:45 a.m. Feb. 27 stole firewood from his home in the 700 block of Decatur Street, police said.


Craigslist ad leads to Lynn Township firewood theft - police blotter | lehighvalleylive.com


----------



## Mac88

They should be able to track down whoever posted the ad. I guess the firewood owner must have stored his work in an easily accessible place.


----------



## Encore

outdoor wood burner

This one is just a gem haha. I can't believe anyone would pay ANYTHING for this OWB.


----------



## Mac88

Encore said:


> outdoor wood burner
> 
> This one is just a gem haha. I can't believe anyone would pay ANYTHING for this OWB.



It's probably worth scrap price.


----------



## zogger

Mac88 said:


> I've got a couple Apple trees I'm fixin' to take down. Isn't Apple "highly valuable"?




When I was growing up and we had a fireplace, all we burned was local sourced apple and cherry wood from orchards. Good stuff!


----------



## Mac88

zogger said:


> When I was growing up and we had a fireplace, all we burned was local sourced apple and cherry wood from orchards. Good stuff!



We burn cherry for heat and cooking. Never burned apple for heat, but it does go in the grilling fire.


----------



## Jakers

Barn for FREE!


Building for free! Barn (28.5' x 46.5'). You move, clean up, and restore the building site - the building is yours free!


----------



## ReggieT

Jakers said:


> Barn for FREE!
> 
> 
> Building for free! Barn (28.5' x 46.5'). You move, clean up, and restore the building site - the building is yours free!



Hmm...opcorn:


----------



## johnnylabguy

Encore said:


> outdoor wood burner
> 
> This one is just a gem haha. I can't believe anyone would pay ANYTHING for this OWB.



When I saw you were from Ohio I knew that was the ad I was going to see! I'm don't think anything other than scrap price or free will move that steel box from its place in the pasture.


----------



## Dan_in_WI

*Looking For Firewood, ( Trade ) - $1 (Baraboo)*

Looking For Firewood, ( for my wood stove inside the house pieces 16" up to 20 " ) - ( but not soft wood, hard wood, good wood ).

Willing to trade for the wood.

My offer is free stay at my Motel on Hwy 12 for the firewood, ( hardwood ).

Thanks,

Anytime

608-three,5,six,XXXX


----------



## Ayatollah

free fresh wood fire wood? 2 to 3 truck load



> free fresh wood fire wood? 2 to 3 truck load
> 
> I have about 2 to 3 truck load of fresh cutted wood. It is free to who ever have a chain saw to cut down 2 more tree. My broke down. You can take them all. Tree has no leaf right now. Email if interest



View attachment 287718


----------



## Jakers

1966 Impala

*1966 Impala - $5500*






Its a driver 1966 impala with 283 four speed *needs back tires*:wink2:


----------



## unclemoustache

free tree removal (all around Ofallon IL)
free tree removal - $1 (Troy IL.)

If you have trees you would like removed I will remove them for free as long as they are a good firewood type such as oak,hickory,cherry,walnut,pecan,ash,hedge apple(Osage Orange),apple,peach,locust ect. I just need a direction to let them fall as I have no over head equipment. I will take all the wood down to about two inches in diameter but will be leaving the brush. home 618 667 XXXX---618 667 XXXX cell 618 334 XXXX Thanks and God Bless

Location: all around Troy IL


----------



## unclemoustache

Thanks, but I usually smoke alone.


----------



## mort_canard

*2 cords of cottonwood*

Free Firewood (2 cords)

Free Firewood! I just cut down my 40 foot Cottonwood and am offering the wood at no charge to anyone willing to haul it away. I estimate that there is over 2 cords, most ready to burn. If you want it, you have to take the good with the bad (all or nothing)! There is a pile of small branches and bark and some larger pieces that will need to be split,* all must go at the same time!* Call ***** at ***-***-**** if you want it. This ad will be removed when it's gone.

View attachment 288053

View attachment 288054

View attachment 288055

View attachment 288056


----------



## Philbert

Welcome to A.S !



mort_canard said:


> Free Firewood! . . . If you want it, you have to take the good with the bad (all or nothing)! . . . all must go at the same time!



These guys shoot themselves in the foot with the 'all or nothing' lines. I get what they are trying to accomplish, but they also lose the potential help they are seeking. Instead of having to deal with some brush, they have to deal with it all. Also lose the chance to get rid of stuff incrementally.

Cottonwood is not as desirable as other firewood types, so he should be happy if people show up just to take some. Heck, I would pick up some pieces for free just to cut and split, but I am not going to do his clean up for him.

When I had a stump chipped out several years ago, I piled all the chips in my alley with a 'Free' sign. Chips disappeared over the course of a few weeks. If I had insisted that they all go at once, they might still be there.

Philbert


----------



## GeeVee

That there, is some random lazy #### to wrangle up, just for the privilege.


----------



## woodchuck357

Mac88 said:


> I've got a couple Apple trees I'm fixin' to take down. Isn't Apple "highly valuable"?



a few years back an apple orchard being taken out netted the owner enough to buy a new caddy.(car, not golf)


----------



## mort_canard

Philbert said:


> Welcome to A.S !
> 
> 
> 
> These guys shoot themselves in the foot with the 'all or nothing' lines. I get what they are trying to accomplish, but they also lose the potential help they are seeking. Instead of having to deal with some brush, they have to deal with it all. Also lose the chance to get rid of stuff incrementally.
> 
> Cottonwood is not as desirable as other firewood types, so he should be happy if people show up just to take some. Heck, I would pick up some pieces for free just to cut and split, but I am not going to do his clean up for him.
> 
> When I had a stump chipped out several years ago, I piled all the chips in my alley with a 'Free' sign. Chips disappeared over the course of a few weeks. If I had insisted that they all go at once, they might still be there.
> 
> Philbert



Thanks! There truly is a forum for _everything_ these days! :msp_thumbup: 

If I could fit it all in my 2wd tacoma, I would, but few people in downtown Denver have a trailer and truck big enough to haul all that green wood.


----------



## LegDeLimber

Hot Dang! he's back. 
This joker must seriously think that he's still got a "pressure washer" there.

presure washer


----------



## mort_canard

LegDeLimber said:


> Hot Dang! he's back.
> This joker must seriously think that he's still got a "pressure washer" there.
> 
> presure washer



Oh, that must be the travel model


----------



## discounthunter

Jredsjeep said:


> thats one strong little u bolt to hold that 60 ton military cylinder down!



military grade,lol


----------



## griffonks

mort_canard said:


> Oh, that must be the travel model



Last week I saw a non running 2300 generac pressure washer on c/l for $45. I was there quickly and paid the asking price as he had had more calls. He couldn't start it with either. I started it by adding some gas to the tank and choking it.

It wouldn't run off choke so I cleaned the carb, 160 honda gcv. The main jet was partially blocked.

It was run twice 12 gears ago. It runs again now. Sometimes C/L pays off.


----------



## J.Walker

.

used wife and mother

.


----------



## stihl023/5

J.Walker said:


> .
> 
> used wife and mother
> 
> .



Now that is a good one.


----------



## haveawoody

J.Walker,

I got that already.LOL
A warranty on purchase is the way to go


----------



## J.Walker

Now you know why you should allways have a beater saw or two!


----------



## joezilla11

*It is what it is*

1/2 ton trailer


----------



## avason

This is real tempting.

Brush/Wood


----------



## dave_376

avason said:


> This is real tempting.
> 
> Brush/Wood



next town over, I'm calling now. Can I have the bonfire there. 

Yes it would be good for chips, rent a chipper and chip them up.


----------



## autoimage

show up with ur buddies and a keg


----------



## stihl023/5

LegDeLimber said:


> Hot Dang! he's back.
> This joker must seriously think that he's still got a "pressure washer" there.
> 
> presure washer



That is a watersaver model.


----------



## steved

4 Large Oak Trees 50'-60' high


----------



## terryknight

steved said:


> 4 Large Oak Trees 50'-60' high



hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## bert0168

best of craigslist: Winter


----------



## Steve NW WI

That's a good one alright!



bert0168 said:


> best of craigslist: Winter



Winter
Free for the hauling,
Winter.
Beautiful cool, snowy, Christmas-esque Winter complete with majestic snowy pines and frozen lakes.
I've had my share and I don't want to deprive anyone else,
Several hundred acres to give, just haul it away.

Will consider trades for green grass, lemonade and flip flops

Location: Northcentral Wisconsin
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Isna

Not Craigslist but French equivalent.
I'm buying this one (he agreed to send it).
This guy is selling a Jred bar for 20 Euros. He is giving the chainsaw with the bar for free since it doesn't start anymore.
Guide tronçonneuse jonsered Matériel professionnel Aude - leboncoin.fr


----------



## zogger

Isna said:


> Not Craigslist but French equivalent.
> I'm buying this one (he agreed to send it).
> This guy is selling a Jred bar for 20 Euros. He is giving the chainsaw with the bar for free since it doesn't start anymore.
> Guide tronçonneuse jonsered Matériel professionnel Aude - leboncoin.fr



Thats certainly a decent deal!


----------



## macattack_ga

Is there a demand for stumps?

Stumps for Stump Garden


----------



## Isna

macattack_ga said:


> Is there a demand for stumps?
> 
> Stumps for Stump Garden



Have your designer call: I offer special prices by the dozen. 
Spring special: Buy two dozen stumps, get one dozen free (pick up only).


----------



## Streblerm

Locust Wood

This is right in my backyard. As I read the title I was already scheming about calling off work until I got to the ad. Sure does look like an easy takedown:msp_unsure:



> Easy take down! Free wood for whoever would like to take down this tree. Should be very simple if it can come down before it blooms. Nice, bulk sections to take down.
> The Tree is on top of a wall, so the first split at the trunk is eye level and easy to access. If interested, please email me. Thank You.


----------



## steved

For some reason I keep finding these...this one appears to be home built...


Log Splitter - 3PT Hitch Type


----------



## stihlaficionado

macattack_ga said:


> Is there a demand for stumps?
> 
> Stumps for Stump Garden



Sure is, for planters
I've seen a few actually lacquered


----------



## rarefish383

steved said:


> 4 Large Oak Trees 50'-60' high



Dang, my daughter goes to school in Reading. I could drag my dump trailer up there with my Dodge that gets 10 miles per gallon loaded. Maybe I could get my daughter to take me out to dinner after I pay this gentleman to take his trees down. Just think, for the past 4 generations, my family actually charged people to take down trees, what was wrong with them, Joe.


----------



## Foragefarmer

Reply to: see below flag [?] : miscategorized prohibited spam best of Posted: 2013-04-09, 9:28PM EDT
MATHERLY INSERT WOOD STOVE - $150 (LYNCHBURG)









STOVE IS UPSIDE DOWN IN PIX. TOO HEAVY TO PLACE IN POSITION TO TAKE THEM!!! NEEDS WIRE BRUSHING AND PAINTING AT MOST. DOORS SLIDE RIGHT ON. WILL HELP LOAD FOR FREE!!! $150, AND WORTH EVERY PENNY! CALL OR TEXT 434-316-8418. THANK YOU.

Really just a little paint? What about fire brick? Wow gonna help load it and worth every penny!


----------



## millbilly

stihlaficionado said:


> Sure is, for planters
> 
> Pressure wash all of the soil off the roots, they looks good. Personally, I think the stumps he is offering are to large for most gardens. I have seen some great looking drift stumps. One's that are recovered from rivers, streams, and oceans. Plus they are one of a kind.


----------



## upsnake

macattack_ga said:


> Is there a demand for stumps?
> 
> Stumps for Stump Garden



Well it is in Washington DC, I bet they will have some takers.


----------



## kmcinms

macattack_ga said:


> Is there a demand for stumps?
> 
> Stumps for Stump Garden



WOW!!! I'd like to be in that bidness and have a list of folks waiting for them.....:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Hinerman

All this for free:

Kindling/ wood


----------



## kevin j

Newspaper use it for anything!!!
4 stacks of newspapers about 40 inches tall each. Looks like sunday paper returns from vendors. 






Newspaper use it for anything!!! - $40 

image 1

news paper, use it for anything you want. All for $40 cash or Visa, Master Card & Discover ($45 for credit/debit cards) 

FYI THESE PAPERS DO NOT HAVE COUPON INSERTS - BUT WE HAVE NEWSPAPER WITH COUPON INSERTS AVAILABLE TOO!!! SOLD PER NEWSPAPER GUARANTEE TO HAVE INSERT COUPONS IN THEM!!!

Stop in today!

Cash It Deals
911 Rice Street
St. Paul, MN 55117


Stop in to see what else we have - Newly opened re-sell store


----------



## bubba3228

Not really a laugh - But a nice little hauler

1978 Chevy Dump Truck


----------



## dave_dj1

Wow! That truck is in pretty good shape for it's age. Gotta love them old chevys.


----------



## stltreedr

Boy I would be jumping all over this one! a whole $75 for a 3 foot stump! What a deal. I would like to tell them to bring the stump to my shop and I'll grind it for $75. 
Looking to have tree stump grinded. Come with your own grinder. The tree was only about 3 feet wide. Willing to pay $75.00 apon total completion. No half work draws. This should be some quick cash. 314-570-8548


----------



## sb47

stltreedr said:


> Boy I would be jumping all over this one! a whole $75 for a 3 foot stump! What a deal. I would like to tell them to bring the stump to my shop and I'll grind it for $75.
> Looking to have tree stump grinded. Come with your own grinder. The tree was only about 3 feet wide. Willing to pay $75.00 apon total completion. No half work draws. This should be some quick cash. 314-570-8548



I once heard a hooker on the CB that was called stump grinder.lol maybe thay should call her!


----------



## Big L

*little girl chainsaws will not work !!!*

Free Firewood - 24" Chainsaw Required

Free Firewood - Must be able to remove 14' x 30" log or have 24" chainsaw to cut prior to removal. I need this removed before it burns my lawn...*little girl chainsaws will not work, only manly ones*. Need gone ASAP -


----------



## kyle23

Suprisingly I have not had any bad craiglist experiences. My best expirience was from when I bought my log splitter I cut down some big oaks for her and she lets me keep my wood in her woods. She also lets me cut down any trees that I want! But other then that my firewood expierience on craigslist has been fine.


----------



## MrWhoopee

*Stihl 051 chainsaw- MINT collector status*

Stihl 051 chainsaw- MINT collector status 
I have a stihl 051 rebuilt to collectors grade. It has been completely rebuilt, the only original parts are the case halves, the tank, and the top handle everything else is brand new. The new cylinder is factory performance polished and ported. I have pictures but it is hard for me to post them, so anybody who wants some just ask. I can't accept trades on this saw. I'm asking $550 OBO. Any questions just feel free to ask.


----------



## unclemoustache

Big L said:


> Free Firewood - 24" Chainsaw Required
> 
> Free Firewood - Must be able to remove 14' x 30" log or have 24" chainsaw to cut prior to removal. I need this removed before it burns my lawn...*little girl chainsaws will not work, only manly ones*. Need gone ASAP -





I guess that means SS's "Lipstick Saw" is off the list. :msp_sad:


----------



## FLHX Storm

Big L said:


> Free Firewood - 24" Chainsaw Required
> 
> Free Firewood - Must be able to remove 14' x 30" log or have 24" chainsaw to cut prior to removal. I need this removed before it burns my lawn...*little girl chainsaws will not work, only manly ones*. Need gone ASAP -



Well dang, I guess that leaves me out since all I have are those little girly 20 inch bars!


----------



## millbilly

Big L said:


> Free Firewood - 24" Chainsaw Required
> 
> Free Firewood - Must be able to remove 14' x 30" log or have 24" chainsaw to cut prior to removal. I need this removed before it burns my lawn...*little girl chainsaws will not work, only manly ones*. Need gone ASAP -



why wont a 16" bar cut it?


----------



## beerman6

CL flint all for sale / wanted free stuff
Reply to: see below
flag [?] : miscategorized prohibited spam best of

Posted: 2013-05-19, 10:29PM EDT
free firewood (everywhere)
Free firewood if you come and bust your ass and cut it down and not charge my cheap ass, clean up the mess, oh and you must have insurance, and oh-while you're here why don't you put a new frickin roof on my house too and you can have all the "slightly used" shingles. WTF PEOPLE? ARE THERE IDIOTS WHO FALL FOR THIS?

Location: everywhere
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

Posting ID: 3816298052

Posted: 2013-05-19, 10:29PM EDT

email to a friend

Avoid scams, deal locally! Do NOT wire funds (Western Union, Moneygram). Beware cashier checks, money orders, shipping, non-local buyers/sellers. More info

No contact info? if the poster didn't include a phone number, email, or
other contact info, craigslist can notify them via email.

FORMAT:
mobile
regular

© 2013 craigslist
help
terms
privacy
safety
feedback
about
cl jobs


----------



## treeguy347

Oak wood

For a mere $450, you have the privilege of burning oak, not pine!


----------



## cantoo

It isn't firewood but still wtf.
4'6"x 30' long concrete sidewalk ripped up, you can have it for free fill, just come and get it. Man, what a deal. 
Free concrete fill...medium sized pieces - Ontario Other Outdoor Home Products For Sale - Kijiji Ontario Canada.


----------



## zogger

cantoo said:


> It isn't firewood but still wtf.
> 4'6"x 30' long concrete sidewalk ripped up, you can have it for free fill, just come and get it. Man, what a deal.
> Free concrete fill...medium sized pieces - Ontario Other Outdoor Home Products For Sale - Kijiji Ontario Canada.




Around here, you cant get free broken concrete, they sell it to some plant that grinds it up and reuses it. I have stopped asking.


----------



## winland

Free Mulberry Tree near Toledo

Must cut down, have proper tools and take away all debri. This is a great opportunity for someone who needs wood as a trade, to make money and is qualified to remove it. I will not and cannot be responsible for any injuries received or inferred so please have insurance on yourself. Thank you!


----------



## terryknight

i love this thread


----------



## bert0168

terryknight said:


> i love this thread



Yup, further evidence of the dumbing of America.

(the thread content, not your love of it)


----------



## sb47

winland said:


> Free Mulberry Tree near Toledo
> 
> Must cut down, have proper tools and take away all debri. This is a great opportunity for someone who needs wood as a trade, to make money and is qualified to remove it. I will not and cannot be responsible for any injuries received or inferred so please have insurance on yourself. Thank you!



Just another classic, come as a certified bonded tree cutter, and do a 2000 dollar tree job and I be so generous as to let you have the trash you must haul off at your expense. 
Do these people think that little bit of junk wood is worth all that? I guess the ad answers that question.

I generally call and make arrangements to show and I have no intention of doing so.
I make them wait all day for no one to show up.lol


----------



## Oldmaple

winland said:


> Free Mulberry Tree near Toledo
> 
> Must cut down, have proper tools and take away all debri. This is a great opportunity for someone who needs wood as a trade, to make money and is qualified to remove it. I will not and cannot be responsible for any injuries received or inferred so please have insurance on yourself. Thank you!



Can I smash the fence too and then come back and rebuild it for nothing?


----------



## Hinerman

I don't really know where to start. See for yourself.

Hursavana Chainsaw


----------



## bert0168

Hinerman said:


> I don't really know where to start. See for yourself.
> 
> Hursavana Chainsaw



LOL, offer to take it off their hands for a Benjamin since it's obviously defective with the wrong lettering.

And stuff.


----------



## Philbert

Maybe he stole it from a Husqvarna dealer and did not stop to look at the label?

Maybe Electrolux has acquired _another_ brand and we just don't know about it yet?

?

Philbert


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> Maybe he stole it from a Husqvarna dealer and did not stop to look at the label?
> 
> Maybe Electrolux has acquired _another_ brand and we just don't know about it yet?
> 
> ?
> 
> Philbert



Unfortunately, there are people who just cant read or write. He might be going by color (similar enough...), and just had a friend do the CL ad.


----------



## Gavman

zogger said:


> Unfortunately, there are people who just cant read or write. He might be going by color (similar enough...), and just had a friend do the CL ad.



u forget the apostrophy in Cant bud:biggrin:


----------



## Hinerman

zogger said:


> Unfortunately, there are people who just cant read or write. /QUOTE]
> 
> Unfortunately, you are right. He spelled Husqvarna wrong 2 different ways: Hursavana and Husarvana


----------



## stihlaficionado

Gavman said:


> u forgot the apostrophe in Can't bud:biggrin:



just a few minor tweeks :msp_tongue:


----------



## BrettStoner

Gotta just love these people :msp_wink:
Free Large Tree for Fire Wood
ash tree

I really love this one. Free pine? Sign me up! :msp_biggrin:
free pine tree wood

And this one. PAY to have their tree taken down to get the firewood?! WOW!
Firewood for taking down trees


----------



## LegDeLimber

I didn't know there had been a buyout.
I guess that "Task Force" will soon have flippy technology.

Miter Saw And Chain Saw

" 10 Inch Task Force sliding compound miter saw with laser guide. And chain saw . Both products of Stihl. . $125 for both "


----------



## zogger

Gavman said:


> u forget the apostrophy in Cant bud:biggrin:




I was just being frugal and saving electrons.......

apostrophe


----------



## brokenbudget

Home Made Swing Saw- Great For Cutting Fire Wood - Kawartha Lakes Power Tools For Sale - Kijiji Kawartha Lakes Canada.
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dave_376

brokenbudget said:


> Home Made Swing Saw- Great For Cutting Fire Wood - Kawartha Lakes Power Tools For Sale - Kijiji Kawartha Lakes Canada.
> :hmm3grin2orange:



LOL 
Here is a safe way to cut firewood. 
NO Kickback to worry about. 
NO heavy chainsaw to lift for hours on end. 
No Gas and Oil Fumes to breath in.
Cuts up to 5 inch logs. 
This is an Electric Swing Saw with 10 inch Circular Saw Blade. 
Made to cut firewood quickly and easily without the dangers of a chainsaw or ax. 

He makes it sound so safe to use, no danger of getting hurt since your not using a chainsaw or an ax.


----------



## Philbert

There was a homemade swing saw like that in the garage of a house I lived in once, a long time ago. I used it like a radial arm saw to cut up some boards for shelves. Like a lot of things, yeah, it works. But . . . 

Would not want to use if for firewood - holding hand is too close.

Wonder if different guys came up with this design independently, or if maybe it was posted in a 1930's farm magazine or something like that?

Philbert


----------



## brokenbudget

i figure a radial arm saw would be a better option than the home brew finger remover:dunno:


----------



## kentuckydiesel

*Add to Your Collection!!!!*

All the ones with runs and stains!!!

pantyhose

:jawdrop:

-Phillip


----------



## zogger

dave_376 said:


> LOL
> Here is a safe way to cut firewood.
> NO Kickback to worry about.
> NO heavy chainsaw to lift for hours on end.
> No Gas and Oil Fumes to breath in.
> Cuts up to 5 inch logs.
> This is an Electric Swing Saw with 10 inch Circular Saw Blade.
> Made to cut firewood quickly and easily without the dangers of a chainsaw or ax.
> 
> He makes it sound so safe to use, no danger of getting hurt since your not using a chainsaw or an ax.



Just looked at that. I'd buy that for 25 bucks.

I ran an arbor saw for five winters a lot...they are no more or no less dangerous than any other power tool.


----------



## Philbert

zogger said:


> I ran an arbor saw for five winters a lot...they are no more or no less dangerous than any other power tool.



??? What else are you growing down there in GA???

Philbert

P.S. - If you like that saw, here is a splitter you would _LOVE_:

[video=youtube_share;2bVAAx3mMKY]http://youtu.be/2bVAAx3mMKY[/video]


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> ??? What else are you growing down there in GA???
> 
> Philbert
> 
> P.S. - If you like that saw, here is a splitter you would _LOVE_:



I was just saying I ran one late winter every year for five years and never noticed it being all that dangerous. It had a nice swing table, you loaded it, swung it into the saw blade, it cut, that was it. You were never inline with the blade, always off to the side, and you had complete control of how fast you swung the log into the blade.

I guess..working in a ton of woodshops previously and using all sorts of large industrial wood mangling apparati, maybe I am a little non chalant about some things. Familiarity?? Hard to explain...hmm..when you first start learning a new (hazardous) skill, there are dangers, the dangers never go away, but after awhile you have done it enough to where you concentrate on the job, and with practice and familiarity you lose apprehension. You retain situational awareness, but..you get the job done. 

Not saying the kiiji ad was a great build, but all of it together is worth 25 bucks, even just for parts.

I have done numerous jobs in my life, to me, commercial fishing is x (small but significant number, say 2 or 3) times more dangerous than any wood cutting I have done or seen.

I can only go by my own experience, never did any PNW logging (top tier for hazards I guess), and never did any arctic or antarctic fishing either (again, top tier). but..guys do it.


----------



## stihlaficionado

kentuckydiesel said:


> All the ones with runs and stains!!!
> 
> pantyhose
> 
> :jawdrop:
> 
> -Phillip



Stains??? :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Gavman

kentuckydiesel said:


> All the ones with runs and stains!!!
> 
> pantyhose
> 
> :jawdrop:
> 
> -Phillip



Would definitely need pics of the wife first:msp_sleep:


----------



## terryknight

Gavman said:


> Would definitely need pics of the wife first:msp_sleep:



you're awful


----------



## Ductape

Wouldn't want the ones with poop stains......... :msp_sad:


----------



## stihl023/5

Some might have a fung to them!:msp_scared:


----------



## blacklocst

stihlaficionado said:


> Stains??? :msp_thumbdn:



Well he did write first come first serve.


----------



## jack_90125

heres the deal of the day. wonder if its just cut up and through in truck......

2-Elm Logs


----------



## Tree Feller

Cedar log

A high quality ceader log!!! Maybe i should sell some on my place!


----------



## aaron

Two large maple trees for firewood


----------



## Cheesecutter

Here is one of the funniest garage sale ads I've seen in a while. I especially like the first paragraph:

Biggest Sale of the Year! TODAY & Tomorrow (6/21 & 6/22)

Yes, this is BY FAR the biggest sale we will have at our house all year. It's also the only sale we will have at our house this year. If we don't have it, you don't need it. If you don't need it, buy it anyway, because I want my garage back. All reasonable offers will be considered. All unreasonable offers will be laughed at hysterically. Our garage will be open for business from 8 am - 4 pm on Friday and Saturday. Early birds are welcome, but you will be required to do yard work until we actually open at 8 am. I will leave the mower, trimmer, chainsaw, rakes, and shovels in the driveway. As a courtesy to our neighbors, however, we ask that you please refrain from mowing or using the chain saw until after 6 am. Thank you.

Some of the amazing stuff you can't live without includes:

A JVC 61" HD TV (which we will let you watch for FREE while shopping, no purchase necessary), tons of cabinets (OK, not tons, but at least a couple hundred pounds), electronics and computer stuff up the ying yang, kitchen items up the waazoo, knick knacky and 'cute' stuff that my girlfriend just HAD to have, coffee tables and a Cuisinart coffee maker (coffee sold separately), Queen bedding sets (queen sold separately), vacuums (they really suck), pet supplies (pets sold separately), stuffed animals, kids stuff, videos, CD's, and much, much more. Oops, I forgot to mention clothes. We got clothes too. Lots and lots of mostly women's clothes, carefully hand selected from the 46,000 items in my girlfriend's "I can't find a thing to wear" closet.

Something for everyone from age 1 to 100. Sorry, but if you're under 1 or over 100, you're probably out of luck. Children are most certainly welcome, but all unattended children will be given a large coffee and a free kitten.

S13022 Highbanks Road, Spring Green. Turn off of Hwy 23 onto Leone Road and veer left onto Highbanks Road (it's a dead end road). We're located on the right as you near the end of the road. Unless you go past our house and have to turn around. Then we're on the left. If you're coming from Spring Green, it's the first left turn after Swing Valley Golf Park. Watch for signs.

Friday, June 21st and Saturday, June 22nd 8am - 4pm.

P.S. Free Walmart, Menards, and Walgreens plastic bags will be given to the first 3,000 paying customers!


----------



## LegDeLimber

*a Sea-weed eater ?*

tempted to contact this guy to see if it's a (semi) joke or what?

coulda run a brush blade and maybe got in some fillets while he's at it
--
Echo weed eater new

Echo weed eater new - $50 
Echo stm 225 new. Bought weed eater to cut sea weed around my dock. Turns out it doesn't work worth a sxxx under water. The salesman said it would cut anything anywhere. He lied because it won't even run under water. As a matter of fact as soon as you put it in water zap. It's done. I couldn't even get it to start last time I tried to use it . The lake water where I live is pretty muddy so I think that has something to do with it. Probly needs a new filter. It also needs some special kind of gas which sucks axx. Seems to run ok on regular though when it does start. I hired a guy to do it for me. My loss is your gain. $50 takes this bxxxx home. E mail me. I peed on my phone so it dosent work. Stay off drugs. Smoking pot makes you an idiot. Thanks. Randy


----------



## John R

LegDeLimber said:


> tempted to contact this guy to see if it's a (semi) joke or what?
> 
> coulda run a brush blade and maybe got in some fillets while he's at it
> --
> Echo weed eater new
> 
> Echo weed eater new - $50
> Echo stm 225 new. Bought weed eater to cut sea weed around my dock. Turns out it doesn't work worth a sxxx under water. The salesman said it would cut anything anywhere. He lied because it won't even run under water. As a matter of fact as soon as you put it in water zap. It's done. I couldn't even get it to start last time I tried to use it . The lake water where I live is pretty muddy so I think that has something to do with it. Probly needs a new filter. It also needs some special kind of gas which sucks axx. Seems to run ok on regular though when it does start. I hired a guy to do it for me. My loss is your gain. $50 takes this bxxxx home. E mail me. I peed on my phone so it dosent work. Stay off drugs. Smoking pot makes you an idiot. Thanks. Randy



The scary part is these people breed, and vote.


----------



## stihlaficionado

LegDeLimber said:


> tempted to contact this guy to see if it's a (semi) joke or what?
> 
> coulda run a brush blade and maybe got in some fillets while he's at it
> --
> Echo weed eater new
> 
> Echo weed eater new - $50
> Echo stm 225 new. Bought weed eater to cut sea weed around my dock. Turns out it doesn't work worth a sxxx under water. The salesman said it would cut anything anywhere. He lied because it won't even run under water. As a matter of fact as soon as you put it in water zap. It's done. I couldn't even get it to start last time I tried to use it . The lake water where I live is pretty muddy so I think that has something to do with it. Probly needs a new filter. It also needs some special kind of gas which sucks axx. Seems to run ok on regular though when it does start. I hired a guy to do it for me. My loss is your gain. $50 takes this bxxxx home. E mail me. I peed on my phone so it dosent work. Stay off drugs. Smoking pot makes you an idiot. Thanks. Randy





Now this dood is well on his way to self-actualization


----------



## RiverRocket

Free Firewood(disassembly required)


----------



## stihlaficionado

RiverRocket said:


> Free Firewood(disassembly required)



"Harry Homemaker" ??


----------



## bushy79

*cant see open the CL links*

Anybody got any ideas, i cant open the CL links, any others open just fine but have never been able to open CL. im down here in AUS but surely its just an open site, you would be able to browse gumtree, here in aus huh? rekon its a block by the website or a problem on my computer? would really like to be able to have a wheeze over some of these ad's and drool over some of the deals you lot over there seem to come by so often!!!


----------



## Vangellis

Probably some kind of block since you are in another country.
When I was in Guatemala a few weeks back, I could not go to certain sites that I could go to in the states.




Kevin


----------



## KenJax Tree

stihlaficionado said:


> "Harry Homemaker" ??



Yup for $2k i will safely remove your tree and clean everything up


----------



## isaaccarlson

Here is another one from the local CL.

Tree for firewood (Chippewa Falls)
I have a very large and very dead tree in my yard that needs to be removed. If you can safely cut it down the wood is yours. There is a house and garage pretty close and also some powerlines near it. It is very large and has been dead for 2 years so I would think the wood would be ready to burn. Please email me if interested.
View attachment 303718


----------



## zogger

bushy79 said:


> Anybody got any ideas, i cant open the CL links, any others open just fine but have never been able to open CL. im down here in AUS but surely its just an open site, you would be able to browse gumtree, here in aus huh? rekon its a block by the website or a problem on my computer? would really like to be able to have a wheeze over some of these ad's and drool over some of the deals you lot over there seem to come by so often!!!



There are various technical ways to do what you want to do, but.....they, the authorities they, and CL staffer geeks, sorta frown on people doing it. You would get noticed and blocked shortly again. 

CL doesn't want to waste bandwith on people who really can't get to the ad area to buy the stuff, and it is also a security concern of theirs I would suspect, as foreign spammers would innundate the place. Not that you would, not saying that, just look at it from their point of view.

So..tradeoffs, you don't get to see CL, but you DO get to live in Australia, which is a way cool nation for the most part. 

As to deals on machines..you pay more for saws there, but you have access to nissan and toyota (and I guess chinese?) diesel pickup trucks...they don't sell them here anymore. Just gassers.


----------



## Jakers

KenJax Tree said:


> Yup for $2k i will safely remove your tree and clean everything up



that includes the stump(s) too doesnt it? i want it to be totally gone, no equipment either, dont want my lawn tore up. plus the neighbors dont like noise so hand tools only please. i have a couple other stumps in my yard id like you to look at too....

sound familiar?


----------



## macattack_ga

White Oak Wood! Hook up the trailer ASAP!!

Fire Wood/Log


----------



## old CB

*a couple old stumps for $100, how could you resist?*

"have 2 stumps for landscaping. 1 large and 1 medium size. $100 or trade. looking for working chainsaw with small gas can"

wood root stump

It's worth checking out the photos for the shear head-shaking wonder of it. Someone wants a hundred bucks for #### that I'd consider a bother to toss in a ditch.


----------



## zogger

old CB said:


> "have 2 stumps for landscaping. 1 large and 1 medium size. $100 or trade. looking for working chainsaw with small gas can"
> 
> wood root stump
> 
> It's worth checking out the photos for the shear head-shaking wonder of it. Someone wants a hundred bucks for #### that I'd consider a bother to toss in a ditch.



Yes, and some areas big rocks are a bother, in the way in a field, etc, but..you can sell them too. Just depends on where you are. Guys here cut cookies a lot, but a finished cookie can be sold. Guys here every single day cut up sawlogs for firewood. I have done it myself, as no way to mill nor haul huge logs to the sawmill. I absolutely knew they were worth more, etc, but, better try to salvage value from your assorted junk.

Look at the good scores on saws that come from scrapyards for another example.

Or, say, around here, pine wood. Out west or way up north, can be sold for bonafide firewood, around here, you would get laughed at if you asked money for it.

ya never know what people will buy or swap. hey, CL ad is free, doesn't hurt to ask, although I agree, those are not real choice stumps, either..


----------



## Steve NW WI

Been slow here lately. SkippyKTM posted a good one in the Ebay/CL thread in chainsaw, and I feel obligated to share it here. Thanks Skippy!



SkippyKtm said:


> *[url]http://newlondon.craigslist.org/bar/3968084918.html*[/URL]
> 
> I'll TAKE DOWN YOUR TREES FOR BASICALLY FREE!! (NORWICH)
> I'll TAKE DOWN YOUR TREES FOR BASICALLY FREE!!
> 20.00$ cash and Just let me keep the wood and we're good.. Nothing enormous
> And must be reachable by 3 extension cords length from your power source i have electric chain saw. Mostly interested in maple or oak
> Not sure how to tell if its maple or oak?
> Easy maple drops the helicopter seeds.
> Oak drops acorns.
> Local in norwich
> Email and i'll respond within the day



Wonder how long those 3 extension cords are?


----------



## Dirtboy

millbilly said:


> why wont a 16" bar cut it?



So it must be true, size DOES matter :msp_w00t:


----------



## Dirtboy

Steve NW WI said:


> Been slow here lately. SkippyKTM posted a good one in the Ebay/CL thread in chainsaw, and I feel obligated to share it here. Thanks Skippy!
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder how long those 3 extension cords are?



Someone should tell him about the mulberry tree ad.


----------



## RiverRocket

Steve NW WI said:


> Been slow here lately. SkippyKTM posted a good one in the Ebay/CL thread in chainsaw, and I feel obligated to share it here. Thanks Skippy!
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder how long those 3 extension cords are?



All these years I've had it backwards??? I thought oak had the helicopter thing a ma giggers,, :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Philbert

Steve NW WI said:


> Wonder how long those 3 extension cords are?



Got his arborist training via extension courses?

Philbert


----------



## millbilly

Philbert said:


> Got his arborist training via extension courses?
> 
> Philbert



That's a good one SMH


----------



## LegDeLimber

....extended......groan.... for that one.


----------



## damato333

Very tall Cedar Tree

I almost cryed because I was laughing so hard after reading this. I'm not a tree guy so I'm not sure how much it would cost to bring it down but my guess is at least $1,000 probably more. They must think sawmills are just handing out bags and bags of money for logs. Why would anyone want to invest time, equipment, and their MONEY in a hope that's its good inside?


----------



## millbilly

damato333 said:


> Very tall Cedar Tree
> 
> I almost cryed because I was laughing so hard after reading this. I'm not a tree guy so I'm not sure how much it would cost to bring it down but my guess is at least $1,000 probably more. They must think sawmills are just handing out bags and bags of money for logs. Why would anyone want to invest time, equipment, and their MONEY in a hope that's its good inside?



I live next town over from Wallingford gonna email them just to take a peak


----------



## damato333

millbilly said:


> I live next town over from Wallingford gonna email them just to take a peak



Get a picture. If it is dead I will laugh so hard.


----------



## Cheesecutter

Tree removal


----------



## Cheesecutter

standing fire wood


----------



## Cheesecutter

free firewood

Black Walnut Tree


----------



## Garmins dad

Cheesecutter said:


> standing fire wood



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## zogger

Dang, there are some good ones lately. Those farmers trees and that valuable, oh so valuable, black walnut!


I wonder if these people ever actually get a bite with those ads?

here's some I just thunked up..

"Hi"! My toilet is busted and septic tank seems to be leaking. If any licensed insured plumbers, with verifiable insurance and years experience, want to come and remove and replace these items, well, you can have the old ones for the work! You being a plumber, you can fix them and $ell them for a lot of money!

Hi! My house wiring needs to be replaced, need a licensed electrician to come and do it to code, you get all the valuable scrap copper, at only half price!

My ride needs a new engine. Need a good certified mechanic to bring one and remove the old one, then just *pop* the new one in, you get to keep the old one, which you can fix and sell for tons of money!!!


----------



## terryknight

thansk for the laughs cheesecutter


----------



## LegDeLimber

Black Walnut Tree[/QUOTE]

Several people oughta email that guy and say that he's *under priced* it.
(just for giggles)


----------



## Somesawguy

Cheesecutter said:


> free firewood
> 
> Black Walnut Tree



I heard Black Walnut was valuable. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RiverRocket

Cheesecutter said:


> standing fire wood


Man...he'll get $45,000 - $50,000 for them there trees:hmm3grin2orange:
$1,000 and he'll even cut, split and deliver...that's a steel:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## GeeVee

Cheesecutter said:


> Tree removal[/QUOTE
> 
> I SOOOOO want the one with the clothesline hanging off it, I'll even put up 2 new 4x4 tee post for a new clothesline.


----------



## darkbyrd

Cheesecutter said:


> standing fire wood



Tell him you can't store all the wood from that 8-cord tree, and tell him you'll give him $500 for 4 cords :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## MrWhoopee

I'm having way too much fun reading AND RESPONDING to these adds. Try it, you'll like it.


----------



## MrWhoopee

Cheesecutter said:


> free firewood



Just had a reply from "free firewood"

"Hi Craig. I am kidding and being a jerk because I have seen lots of ads like that. The misspellings are intentional. Thanks for the reply. I will take the posting down.
----- Original Message ----- 
From: Craig
To: [email protected] 
Sent: Tuesday, August 13, 2013 7:41 PM
Subject: free firewood (milwuaukee)


Let's see, you expect someone who gets paid to remove trees to come and remove your garbage for the privilege of having the garbage? What have you been smoking?"


I suggested he might want to join us.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Ash_403

Somesawguy said:


> I heard Black Walnut was valuable. :hmm3grin2orange:



  Yep, the misinformed.
That thing is more crooked than a dogs hind leg. And, only 22" diameter at that.

Looks like potential firewood at best.

Cheers.


----------



## tomsteve

Lab Dog head carved into treeView attachment 309397



http://nmi.craigslist.org/zip/3965002132.htmlView attachment 309398


----------



## Steve NW WI

Not firewood, but some unique marketing none the less:

Buy the Kitten, get the combine for free

CL mankato all for sale / wanted farm & garden - by owner
[email protected] [?]
flag [?] : miscategorized prohibited spam best of

Posted: 2013-08-14, 8:46PM CDT
Buy the Kitten, get the combine for free - $76500 (Janesville)
Nine to choose from. The first one gets the combine.
507-four61-136four







Location: Janesville
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

Posting ID: 4002677341

Posted: 2013-08-14, 8:46PM CDT

email to a friend

Avoid scams, deal locally! Do NOT wire funds (Western Union, Moneygram).
Beware cashier checks, money orders, shipping, non-local buyers/sellers. More info


----------



## MrWhoopee

Free for the taking

Firewood

Pinus sabiniana or digger pine. Wood I wouldn't take if you deliver and stack it free.


----------



## aaronmach1

*free*

tree trunk


----------



## aaronmach1

*get your beaver twister today!*

:msp_w00t:
i would twist that beaver... uhh twister.
Wood Beaver Twister Firewood Bundler Wrapper | eBay


----------



## MrWhoopee

aaronmach1 said:


> :msp_w00t:
> i would twist that beaver... uhh twister.
> Wood Beaver Twister Firewood Bundler Wrapper | eBay



Sounds painful.


----------



## svk

These are great. Too bad the older links to CL ads get pulled down.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> These are great. Too bad the older links to CL ads get pulled down.



That is why it is best to take a screen shot and post that in this thread!

Philbert


----------



## brenndatomu

View attachment 311800


----------



## dwasifar

*Here's one.*

This one is funny not only because of the obvious frustration of the guy who posted it, but also because I have a story with it.

Two weeks ago I answered an ad: "lots of firewood, here is the address, need it gone today." So I called the number to make sure it was still there and the person who answered was clearly not the homeowner. We drove down with the SUV and the saw and found a guy working a big rented stump grinder in the backyard. We took an SUV-load of medium-sized elm pieces while the guy was packing up the grinder, and wound up leaving at about the same time.

Fast forward to yesterday and I see this ad:

View attachment 311982
(click to expand)

I recognize that pile. Most of what we left behind is still there. Apparently this guy posted a CL ad while he was working so that it would appear to the homeowner that someone was taking the pieces, and possibly used it as his opportunity to bail. Now I feel like an accomplice. Lincolnshire is a high-dollar Chicago suburb, where people "call the guy" rather than get their hands dirty, so this guy is probably not going to find too many local takers for pieces that big.

Side note: one of those trunk pieces has a nail embedded about a foot into the middle of it that was neatly exposed by the cutter's saw, skimmed perfectly right along its length. Chance in a million. I should have taken a picture.


----------



## MrWhoopee

dwasifar said:


> I recognize that pile. Most of what we left behind is still there. Apparently this guy posted a CL ad while he was working so that it would appear to the homeowner that someone was taking the pieces, and possibly used it as his opportunity to bail. Now I feel like an accomplice.



You're not an accomplice, you're the guy who didn't finish the job. Now get back over there and get with it.


----------



## dwasifar

MrWhoopee said:


> You're not an accomplice, you're the guy who didn't finish the job. Now get back over there and get with it.



You jest, but I'm sure the homeowner thinks that's exactly what I am.

I might take more of it anyway, if I had the space. The smaller pieces. But I don't have the gear to break up those trunk sections, and a carload of green elm is like driving home with your head stuck in a horse urinal.


----------



## aaronmach1

*what!!!!!!?????*

Well maintained John Deere O8


----------



## gtsawyer

dwasifar said:


> You jest, but I'm sure the homeowner thinks that's exactly what I am.
> 
> I might take more of it anyway, if I had the space. The smaller pieces. But I don't have the gear to break up those trunk sections, and a carload of green elm is like driving home with your head stuck in a horse urinal.



Exactly the situation I had a few months ago...

Picked up a load of rounds (left from a tree-cutting service) from a nice old lady. I get there to pick up the wood and she starts asking questions about why the stump hadn't yet been ground down. Three months after the service and this lady still didn't have a finished job - sheesh. It was the tree service that arranged for me to pick up the rounds, so of course she thinks I work for the tree service. I end up texting the tree service guy, picking up the wood, and then let her know I'll return in the fall to split some other wood she has in her backyard. (Note to self: still need to figure out how to drag the SS about 30 miles to where she lives...)


----------



## Cheesecutter

Concerning those obvious spam/scam ads like the tractor, I wish CL could send a virus to the worthless scumbag poster's computer that would cause it to violently self destruct .


----------



## MrWhoopee

Cheesecutter said:


> Concerning those obvious spam/scam ads like the tractor, I wish CL could send a virus to the worthless scumbag poster's computer that would cause it to violently self destruct .



I like to post ads for them. Ads for free flat screen TVs, free iPhones, free.... You get the idea. I had a car parts spammer swearing at me on CL (it was taken down very quickly, unlike his spam). After I posted another ad explaining his transgressions, he quit. Works better than flagging, not to mention more fun. Be creative.


----------



## Streblerm

*Only trying to help*

Free Wood (Norton)
I have a large black walnut tree that I need removed from the side
of my house and another tree in my back yard you cut down and you
take the wood free must be insured to cut down. Willing to pay a reasonable
price to have them removed but you don't get to take the wood I will sell it.
That is why I am offering for free to help people out that need the wood and can't
afford to buy it.


----------



## LegDeLimber

MrWhoopee said:


> I like to post ads for them. Ads for free flat screen TVs, free iPhones, free.... You get the idea. I had a car parts spammer swearing at me on CL (it was taken down very quickly, unlike his spam). After I posted another ad explaining his transgressions, he quit. Works better than flagging, not to mention more fun. Be creative.



Would that be the ones that are parting out about five wrecked vehicles
and make separate posting for every uncrushed piece of the car?
(and yep, the floor mats get a special add too [ i promise I've seen it])
or the ones that post in every category on C'list?
Bonus points!! if they do the "1 ad per 1 part" in photography and pets sections.

or how about the "free TV mounts" guys that seem to have a pisssing contest at times.


----------



## MrWhoopee

LegDeLimber said:


> Would that be the ones that are parting out about five wrecked vehicles
> and make separate posting for every uncrushed piece of the car?
> (and yep, the floor mats get a special add too [ i promise I've seen it])
> or the ones that post in every category on C'list?
> Bonus points!! if they do the "1 ad per 1 part" in photography and pets sections.
> 
> or how about the "free TV mounts" guys that seem to have a pisssing contest at times.



Actually, mine was a commercial auto dismantler who would post virtually the same ad a couple dozen times per day in several categories. I'm not sure how they got away with it. Flagging did no good, by the time an ad was taken down (if ever) there were another dozen posted. I started copying their ads exactly (graphics and all) with minor changes to the text. oke:


----------



## Cheesecutter

WHAT??????....My math says that at convenience store prices you get 16-20 pieces for $10, but here you can STEAL *15* pieces for $10. For $40 you get roughly 50 pieces AND you have to split it yourself. And trunk rounds and face cords???? 
firewood for sale. need gone asap!
firewood for sale. need gone asap! (west of Rockford)
Have firewood available. Need off my property asap. Had a tree cut down last fall. Finally got around to split/chop the remains. Have plenty of pre-chopped pieces for fireplace or campfire; plenty of un-split logs for bonfire or if you want to split it yourself; and roughly 16 pieces of trunk that still need to be chopped into burnable pieces (but have been cut into lengths of 24" and less).
If you buy from a convenience store or supplier, you are spending roughly $5 for a bundle that burns too quickly and contains 8-10 pieces (if you're lucky). I just need these logs off my property....*so I am offering them for a steal*.

PRE-SPLIT/CHOPPED WOOD: 15 pieces for $10, wheel barrow full (bring your own wheelbarrow) for $20, average sedan trunk-full for $45.....if you bring a pickup and want to fill the truck bed, then (depending on size) figure about $75, give or take depending on size of truck bed. All the rest of the pre-split wood is negotiable when bought in bulk.

UN-SPLIT LOGS/SPLIT YOURSELF: Most are over 24"....so will have to cut/split yourself. But guarantee all will yield at least 10 average chopped pieces of firewood. I will get rid of 5 pieces for $40....but all of them are very good for base logs for bonfires/campfires. If you only want one or two, then we can negotiate a price.

UN-SPLIT TRUNK PIECES: All are under 24". You must split/chop these yourself, but are in very manageable pieces (I can move them myself). Each trunk piece will be sold for only $20 each. They will yield at least 20 pieces of average fireplace wood....and most likely closer to 30 pieces. Most trunk pieces are roughly 28"+ in diameter. Worst case, we can negotiate, and you can have your pick.....like I said, just need them off my property.

If you are looking for a face cord, I have approximately 3-4 face cords available. An average face cord generally sells for about $160. I will let a face cord go for $125.

Email me asap. I need to get rid of the wood, and it IS camping season....for the most part. Not to mention, winter and fireplace season will be starting before you know it. So let me know what you would like, and set up a time to come pick it up. All offers will be entertained.


----------



## zogger

The Fallen Tree, A Poem and Offer


----------



## gtsawyer

zogger said:


> The Fallen Tree, A Poem and Offer



I'd hit that in a second
'fore some other woodbugga got it
looks like decent firewood, I reckon
though it still needs some sweat and chit


----------



## johndeereg

*"Nice lot of arts and crafts supplies and firewood" or "haul my junk for free" you be*

Loads of Firewood - for building Arts and Crafts View attachment 314929


----------



## johndeereg

I liked the one ad I drove to. It was free firewood, smaller 4-5" stuff. Got there and the guy had all the firewood stacked around his house, and he showed me his brush pile haha. I said it wasn't worth messing with and was on my way.


----------



## MrWhoopee

*Am I Missing Something?*

1959 lickity log splitter - $2500 (Truckee) 
View attachment 315721
View attachment 315722


1959 lickity log splitter in running condition with original motor. This machine is in great shape considering its age. Call 530 four o nine- 0936 make me an offer 

1959 lickity log splitter


----------



## brianmorgan17

*Craigslist Stupidity*

This is just stupid.
Oak firewood

And this one? Maybe he wants a $20 4wheeler?
Firewood For Trade for cheap 3 or 4 wheeler

Can people really be this messed up?

Brian


----------



## tickbitintn

yup.... CL is great .... at least it was already cut !!

my favorites are the ones that say "you cut" and there is a picture of said "firewood" that is a dead rotten tree 6' from their house or garage 
a picture of some trees in the distance... "take" all u want" etc. etc. etc..

people are Clueless to say the least


----------



## Steve NW WI

brianmorgan17 said:


> This is just stupid.
> Oak firewood
> 
> And this one? Maybe he wants a $20 4wheeler?
> Firewood For Trade for cheap 3 or 4 wheeler
> 
> Can people really be this messed up?
> 
> Brian



Merged this one with the CL laughs thread.


----------



## onenut

*Just when u thought u seen it all*

stump for sale. looks great.


----------



## Ash_403

Stump for sale, looks good. 

I've been working at ridding a large stump right off my back patio. It was an 80 ft. tall, 3.5 ft. DBH 3 leader (10 ft. up) Silver Maple five years ago (Before dad and I pieced it down). Maybe I should have advertised it on CL as a "free stump for your taking. Just need to dig it up."
Would have saved me a lot of work. (It's almost out. Burned most of it out a couple of weeks ago, and removed all but one of four major support roots last weekend.)


----------



## terryknight

wow just.... wow


----------



## Speed

onenut said:


> stump for sale. looks great.



I go to the party store in Avoca all the time. I almost made an appointment to see it, just to screw with them. But, I have more pressing things to do. 

You must be close to me.


----------



## onenut

Speed said:


> I go to the party store in Avoca all the time. I almost made an appointment to see it, just to screw with them. But, I have more pressing things to do.
> 
> You must be close to me.



Just south of Avoca, in Columbus. 
I emailed him and offered him the 6 stumps I have out back for $50 and told him he could sell and make a killing. he never responded opcorn:


----------



## Speed

onenut said:


> Just south of Avoca, in Columbus.
> I emailed him and offered him the 6 stumps I have out back for $50 and told him he could sell and make a killing. he never responded opcorn:



Really? I moved here from Columbus, lol.


----------



## dwasifar

So many of these in this thread that this one's almost redundant:

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/zip/4107653001.html

And here's a screenshot for later when the ad is gone:


(click to expand)

I mean, really. 50 foot trees with 30" diameter trunks, close to the building, and they think someone's going to come and do this for free. My guess is they priced it with a tree service and are now looking for someone stupid. Yeah, THAT'S the guy I want taking down a giant tree right next to my home.


----------



## terryknight

1997 Jeep Cherokee

1997 Jeep Cherokee - $1750 (Enid, OK )
image 1image 2image 3image 4image 5image 6image 7image 8image 9
1997 Jeep Cherokee (XJ)
220K Miles
4.0 L in-line 6
4WD
AUTOMATIC Transmission
Bright Red
Straight Stock
Crank Windows, no cruise, no tilt, no delay wiper, no nonsense
POWER MIRRORS! Woo Hoo!

$1750

Here's the deal, kids:
This is a Jeep Cherokee. This is not a luxury SUV, or a maintenance-free disposable import. It has solid front axles, wind noise, and character.
It's a Jeep. It rides like a Jeep. It drives like a Jeep. All of these are GOOD things.
It is not new, it is not pristine, it is used. This will be apparent in the pictures.


If you do not own a toolbox, have never changed your own oil, and are scared of firearms: THIS VEHICLE IS NOT FOR YOU.
If you have been posting on facebook all about how excited you are for pumpkin latte season: THIS VEHICLE IS NOT FOR YOU.
If you get offended easy and often, whine to your co-workers, and ##### a lot: THIS VEHICLE IS NOT FOR YOU.
If you feel you are owed anything in the world & have a bull#### job where you fail to produce: THIS VEHICLE IS NOT FOR YOU.
If you own a bieber album, white oakleys, affliction t-shirts, or those candy-assed stitched-pocket jeans: THIS VEHICLE IS NOT FOR YOU.
If you consider the 2nd Amendment an anachronistic relic and have never owned a firearm: THIS VEHICLE IS NOT FOR YOU.


If, however, you have BALLS OF STEEL and consider adverse weather an excuse to do stupid ####: THIS IS YOUR JEEP.
Do you laugh at danger, and tempt fate? 
Have you ever uttered the words, "Hold my beer and watch this ..."?
While bored at work do you pick targets at random and think, "I could hit that from here with the .22 ..."?
Have any of your friends quit hanging out because you were too much fun?
Do you have the number of a friend with cash memorized for bail?
When you pass an abandoned flatbed farm truck along a fenceline do you consider taking on another project?
Is your ol' lady really sick of the random piles of parts, greasy footprints, and empty beer bottles in the garage?
-could you not care less?
Do you have Jalopnik saved on your laptop AND smartphone?
Do you own a service manual for every vehicle you ever owned?
Do you still miss your first ride?
Can you carry on a two hour conversation discussing tools, scars, and hi-lift jacks?
Remember when tool companies had the balls to put half-naked beauty queens on their calendars?
Do you consider the Prius an abominable affront to the Gods of displacement, torque, and All Mighty Internal Combustion?


If you answered in the affirmative to the preceding: THIS IS YOUR JEEP.

DETAILS:
-I am the second owner. First owner barely got it dirty and engaged the front axles once.
-I have remedied this excessive caretaking with muddy roads and a pile of fun.
-The motor uses a little oil. How much? I don't know, I'm not collecting statistical analysis points. 
I check the oil, I fill the oil, I drive. Not enough to bother me. 
-It leaks a little oil. How much? Not enough for me to care. It has 220,000 miles, Poindexter!
If you have a vehicle with 220K NOT leaking or burning oil, it's empty!
-Rear bumper has a big-ass crease in it. I dented it backing into a concrete pole. Sober.
We drove away giggling, for the record. Haven't fixed it.
-Driver's side door was caught by the wind, whipped forward, got into the LF quarter panel.
-Radiator has a small leak. Pinhole. I can replace the radiator or you can. Really doesn't matter
A new radiator and hoses will run $145. If you don't want to replace them I will. 
Add $250 to the price of vehicle. This includes radiator, hoses, and labor (beer). A freaking bargain.
-The badass little 4.0L bullet-proof in-line six starts and runs like the proverbial champ.
-Tranny and 4WD operate perfectly
-Tires will need replaced in a couple thousand miles. I haven't upgraded because I had plans:
Had planned a small lift, upgrade to 17" Wrangler wheels, and more aggressive tires.
Life got in the way - it ain't happening. 
-Zombie stickers on the right rear window stay. My daughter's idea, take it up with her.
-Flogging Molly sticker stays as well. They kick ass, so there. 

QUESTIONS:
-Why are you selling?
I can't justify owning it anymore. Motorsickles, kiddos, work, travel, and beer have consumed my time and money.
Someone else needs to appreciate the Jeep for what it is: awesome mechanical artistry.

-What's wrong with it?
Radiator. Small oil leaks. Driver's side door cosmetic issues. 
And it's pissed it has been neglected and parked. It needs rescued.

-Does the 4WD work?
Hell yes. Like a ####ensian Orphan. 

-Will you sell me the [engine / tranny / rear door / axle / etc.]?
No. I'm not in the salvage business. Buy the Jeep. Love the Jeep. Give the Jeep a home.

-Will you take [insert ridiculously stupid low number here]?
No. If I wanted [ridiculously low number] I would have asked [ridiculously low number]
Want a cheap car? Get your kid that lowered tuner piece of #### honda project down the road. 
I think I'm plenty cheap for this bad mofo.

-Why is it still stock?
Because I bought it for a daily driver with the intention of turning it into a project.
I haven't had the time to do so. So I am selling it.

-Can I put a 6" lift and giant tires on it?
I don't give a ####. But be sure to use quality components and for God's sake - get it aligned after a lift!

-Would this make a good car for my daughter?
Hell. Yes. Not only a good car, a learning experience. Introduction to vehicular maintenance.
Additionally, there isn't really enough room in the back for that little bastard she's dating to try anything.

-Can you deliver?
Within reason. I'd drive it a hundred miles or so. But really, you should come get it. Look it over. Have a beer. Etc.

-Will you take a check / cashier's check / Western Union Transfer / Nigerian Promissory Note?
Would you take a ball pein hammer to the forehead?
No. I'll take Cash. Period. Bring cash or don't show.

-Will you ship to -?
No. See above.

-No, really, all I have is [lowball dollar amount]?
That's great, I don't give a ####. Unicef ain't running this deal, and until they do I want $1750. 
Why? Because I don't HAVE to sell this little beauty. Truth be known, I'd rather keep it.
But if it's going to a good home - I will sell. Unless you're an ####### - then no sale.

-Why are you such a ####?
Everything is relative; you should see my friends.

Any other questions, feel free to reply to this email and ask.



Location: Enid, OK
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## millbilly

MrWhoopee said:


> 1959 lickity log splitter - $2500 (Truckee)
> View attachment 315721
> View attachment 315722
> 
> 
> 1959 lickity log splitter in running condition with original motor. This machine is in great shape considering its age. Call 530 four o nine- 0936 make me an offer
> 
> 1959 lickity log splitter



I think its more like a 1974/75. Great machine and $1000 is isn't that far out of line, I spent many hours bent over that machine


----------



## damato333

millbilly said:


> I think its more like a 1974/75. Great machine and $1000 is isn't that far out of line, I spent many hours bent over that machine



Do people keep these old ones as collectibles like a classic car? Or do they actually use these? I just can't imagine spending that much and at the end of the day my back doesn't hurt from lifting logs but from being bent over all day.


----------



## Tim4

*Mighty Mac and the way back machine*

I saw the ad an hour after it was posted at ten am. No phone number in ad. Smart man at that price. I sent an email stating that I would take it, giving my name and location. No word heard all day long. I figured that it was gone. 

He called about 6:00 pm. Wanted to know if I was still interested? Yes, of course. When can I get it? How about tomorrow afternoon he replied. I'm not that far away, I said, how about tonite? He called his dad, okay, but dad is not going to negotiate. Guess what? I am not going to either. I remember the mighty mac brand of chipper shredders from my rental store clerking days back in the 70's. 

We show up. Dad is getting up there and he can't pull start the thing anymore. He still heats with wood but they "buy it in" now. He has a WWll sticker on the back window of his truck cap. I wanted to offer to come in and split his wood for him out of respect for what his generation has done for this country, but I knew that it wouldn't last. We visited as long as we could but it was getting dark and although there are little highway tires, there are no lights. 

Finally, we had to leave. Said our goodbyes, expressed our thanks and got home a bit after dark. Nothing here to split except what was too much to split by hand. That little 7 hp Briggs busted through the knarleys like nobodies business. Those new halogen headliights that they put in cars now a days make fine splitting task lighting.

Craigslist. Every once in a while you hit one out of the park.

Thank you Mr. Turner for your service and for such a fair deal.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

55$ per face cord not to bad Firewood / Fire wood


----------



## Speed

terryknight said:


> 1997 Jeep Cherokee
> 
> 1997 Jeep Cherokee - $1750 (Enid, OK )
> image 1image 2image 3image 4image 5image 6image 7image 8image 9
> 1997 Jeep Cherokee (XJ)
> 220K Miles
> 4.0 L in-line 6
> 4WD
> AUTOMATIC Transmission
> Bright Red
> Straight Stock
> Crank Windows, no cruise, no tilt, no delay wiper, no nonsense
> POWER MIRRORS! Woo Hoo!
> 
> $1750
> 
> Here's the deal, kids:
> This is a Jeep Cherokee. This is not a luxury SUV, or a maintenance-free disposable import. It has solid front axles, wind noise, and character.
> It's a Jeep. It rides like a Jeep. It drives like a Jeep. All of these are GOOD things.
> It is not new, it is not pristine, it is used. This will be apparent in the pictures.
> 
> 
> If you do not own a toolbox, have never changed your own oil, and are scared of firearms: THIS VEHICLE IS NOT FOR YOU.
> If you have been posting on facebook all about how excited you are for pumpkin latte season: THIS VEHICLE IS NOT FOR YOU.
> If you get offended easy and often, whine to your co-workers, and ##### a lot: THIS VEHICLE IS NOT FOR YOU.
> If you feel you are owed anything in the world & have a bull#### job where you fail to produce: THIS VEHICLE IS NOT FOR YOU.
> If you own a bieber album, white oakleys, affliction t-shirts, or those candy-assed stitched-pocket jeans: THIS VEHICLE IS NOT FOR YOU.
> If you consider the 2nd Amendment an anachronistic relic and have never owned a firearm: THIS VEHICLE IS NOT FOR YOU.
> 
> 
> If, however, you have BALLS OF STEEL and consider adverse weather an excuse to do stupid ####: THIS IS YOUR JEEP.
> Do you laugh at danger, and tempt fate?
> Have you ever uttered the words, "Hold my beer and watch this ..."?
> While bored at work do you pick targets at random and think, "I could hit that from here with the .22 ..."?
> Have any of your friends quit hanging out because you were too much fun?
> Do you have the number of a friend with cash memorized for bail?
> When you pass an abandoned flatbed farm truck along a fenceline do you consider taking on another project?
> Is your ol' lady really sick of the random piles of parts, greasy footprints, and empty beer bottles in the garage?
> -could you not care less?
> Do you have Jalopnik saved on your laptop AND smartphone?
> Do you own a service manual for every vehicle you ever owned?
> Do you still miss your first ride?
> Can you carry on a two hour conversation discussing tools, scars, and hi-lift jacks?
> Remember when tool companies had the balls to put half-naked beauty queens on their calendars?
> Do you consider the Prius an abominable affront to the Gods of displacement, torque, and All Mighty Internal Combustion?
> 
> 
> If you answered in the affirmative to the preceding: THIS IS YOUR JEEP.
> 
> DETAILS:
> -I am the second owner. First owner barely got it dirty and engaged the front axles once.
> -I have remedied this excessive caretaking with muddy roads and a pile of fun.
> -The motor uses a little oil. How much? I don't know, I'm not collecting statistical analysis points.
> I check the oil, I fill the oil, I drive. Not enough to bother me.
> -It leaks a little oil. How much? Not enough for me to care. It has 220,000 miles, Poindexter!
> If you have a vehicle with 220K NOT leaking or burning oil, it's empty!
> -Rear bumper has a big-ass crease in it. I dented it backing into a concrete pole. Sober.
> We drove away giggling, for the record. Haven't fixed it.
> -Driver's side door was caught by the wind, whipped forward, got into the LF quarter panel.
> -Radiator has a small leak. Pinhole. I can replace the radiator or you can. Really doesn't matter
> A new radiator and hoses will run $145. If you don't want to replace them I will.
> Add $250 to the price of vehicle. This includes radiator, hoses, and labor (beer). A freaking bargain.
> -The badass little 4.0L bullet-proof in-line six starts and runs like the proverbial champ.
> -Tranny and 4WD operate perfectly
> -Tires will need replaced in a couple thousand miles. I haven't upgraded because I had plans:
> Had planned a small lift, upgrade to 17" Wrangler wheels, and more aggressive tires.
> Life got in the way - it ain't happening.
> -Zombie stickers on the right rear window stay. My daughter's idea, take it up with her.
> -Flogging Molly sticker stays as well. They kick ass, so there.
> 
> QUESTIONS:
> -Why are you selling?
> I can't justify owning it anymore. Motorsickles, kiddos, work, travel, and beer have consumed my time and money.
> Someone else needs to appreciate the Jeep for what it is: awesome mechanical artistry.
> 
> -What's wrong with it?
> Radiator. Small oil leaks. Driver's side door cosmetic issues.
> And it's pissed it has been neglected and parked. It needs rescued.
> 
> -Does the 4WD work?
> Hell yes. Like a ####ensian Orphan.
> 
> -Will you sell me the [engine / tranny / rear door / axle / etc.]?
> No. I'm not in the salvage business. Buy the Jeep. Love the Jeep. Give the Jeep a home.
> 
> -Will you take [insert ridiculously stupid low number here]?
> No. If I wanted [ridiculously low number] I would have asked [ridiculously low number]
> Want a cheap car? Get your kid that lowered tuner piece of #### honda project down the road.
> I think I'm plenty cheap for this bad mofo.
> 
> -Why is it still stock?
> Because I bought it for a daily driver with the intention of turning it into a project.
> I haven't had the time to do so. So I am selling it.
> 
> -Can I put a 6" lift and giant tires on it?
> I don't give a ####. But be sure to use quality components and for God's sake - get it aligned after a lift!
> 
> -Would this make a good car for my daughter?
> Hell. Yes. Not only a good car, a learning experience. Introduction to vehicular maintenance.
> Additionally, there isn't really enough room in the back for that little bastard she's dating to try anything.
> 
> -Can you deliver?
> Within reason. I'd drive it a hundred miles or so. But really, you should come get it. Look it over. Have a beer. Etc.
> 
> -Will you take a check / cashier's check / Western Union Transfer / Nigerian Promissory Note?
> Would you take a ball pein hammer to the forehead?
> No. I'll take Cash. Period. Bring cash or don't show.
> 
> -Will you ship to -?
> No. See above.
> 
> -No, really, all I have is [lowball dollar amount]?
> That's great, I don't give a ####. Unicef ain't running this deal, and until they do I want $1750.
> Why? Because I don't HAVE to sell this little beauty. Truth be known, I'd rather keep it.
> But if it's going to a good home - I will sell. Unless you're an ####### - then no sale.
> 
> -Why are you such a ####?
> Everything is relative; you should see my friends.
> 
> Any other questions, feel free to reply to this email and ask.
> 
> 
> 
> Location: Enid, OK
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



I wish Enid was closer, I'd go have a beer with him! This guy should start writing ads for a living! He did so good I want to buy it and I have no use for it what so ever!


----------



## zogger

Speed said:


> I wish Enid was closer, I'd go have a beer with him! This guy should start writing ads for a living! He did so good I want to buy it and I have no use for it what so ever!




that is one simply great CL ad, one of the best evah!


----------



## sjp

*craigslist lie*

I found an add saying 20-25 trees cut down around house come over cut up logs take some wood 

set day and time for tomorrow morning loaded truck gas up ready to go 

he emails me at midnight,i was going over at 9am 

saying ad was wrong trees still standing around his house and i could have a couple if i cut them all down what a d----

after dealing with him for a couple of days 

first thing i asked was if trees are down- i will limb and cut up for a little wood


----------



## Cheesecutter

http://quadcities.craigslist.org/zip/4109183712.html

Free wood -- for you cutting my tree (LeClaire)
I have 3 trees that desperately need removed. *If you need experience, this is the opportunity for you, because it's not going to be easy. It is overhanging my neighbors garage.* I need this done asap. I am on disability (verifieable) and I do run a non profit from my home (verifiable). If you'd like to to "pay it forward" this is a good opportunity. Or, I'm willing to barter for the work, or pay as much as I possibly can. Please pray about this and reply to this email. thank you.


----------



## 1969cj-5

I replied to an add on Facebook, Guy thinks he has a gold mine. I have several of these trailers, they are cheap and I use the heck out of them. I pasted in a picture for y'all.


Him:*I am wanting to trade my trailer for a running, jeep or pick up. I have clean title. No mechanic specials*

Me: _I will give you $100.00 for the trailer._

Him: *Just the bed is worth more than that but thanks*

Me:_
I have two of them already, would have been nice to have a third. Maybe I will trade them for running Jeeps._


----------



## johndeereg

http://frederick.craigslist.org/grd/4175969771.html

* Free Christmas Trees (Hagerstown)*

FREE CHRISTMAS TREES. We have about 8 beautiful, well shaped Blue Spruce Christmas trees. They are about 22=-25 ft tall. A few smaller ones. They are getting too big for our lawn and we will give them away. You must cut. Take one or take all. Not responsible for injuries.


----------



## darkbyrd

johndeereg said:


> http://frederick.craigslist.org/grd/4175969771.html
> 
> * Free Christmas Trees (Hagerstown)*
> 
> FREE CHRISTMAS TREES. We have about 8 beautiful, well shaped Blue Spruce Christmas trees. They are about 22=-25 ft tall. A few smaller ones. They are getting too big for our lawn and we will give them away. You must cut. Take one or take all. Not responsible for injuries.



If only I had a tree spade...


----------



## ReggieT

*FREE MOBILE HOME....may have a few critters or other undesirables, but what the heck...ITS FREE!!!
http://bham.craigslist.org/zip/4108707583.html*


----------



## zogger

ReggieT said:


> *FREE MOBILE HOME....may have a few critters or other undesirables, but what the heck...ITS FREE!!!
> http://bham.craigslist.org/zip/4108707583.html*



One of my brothers got something like that and knocked holes in it and some walls out and is now his mini hay storage barn. He buys in small round bales and pushes them inside by hand....

I could see getting something like that for a shop as well.


----------



## Uncle John

johndeereg said:


> http://frederick.craigslist.org/grd/4175969771.html
> 
> * Free Christmas Trees (Hagerstown)*
> 
> FREE CHRISTMAS TREES. We have about 8 beautiful, well shaped Blue Spruce Christmas trees. They are about 22=-25 ft tall. A few smaller ones. They are getting too big for our lawn and we will give them away. You must cut. Take one or take all. Not responsible for injuries.



Just what I've been wanting for my 25 ft. ceilings!


----------



## svk

I was going to put this up the other day but the site was down.


----------



## svk

Here's a better one.


----------



## zogger

Uncle John said:


> Just what I've been wanting for my 25 ft. ceilings!



Hmm..actually if well shaped, the tops cut at around 7 foot would proly make 80-100 dollar christmas trees in the right market. And you could buck up the rest and split thin for some kindling I guess, and use the green branches for wreathes. I got one, once, a long time ago like that.

That's one of the better craigslist, here come cut my trees, listings I have seen as long as no big hazard in the way. But still, just shorties like that, pull them over any which a way you need to.


----------



## Jim Timber

I was thinking the same about the tops. Hadn't thought of using the rest of it though.

I'd love it if someone would transplant them to my place. I have just the spot for them.


----------



## HeRoze

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/4196094111.html


----------



## ReggieT

HeRoze said:


> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/4196094111.html


Wow...really thought I had seen it all! That is beyond stupid & dangerous...hmm...wonder how you add that to your auto insurance?


----------



## Jim Timber

What a shame. Those vettes are one of my favorite body styles.


----------



## 066blaster

i bet its a real nightmare inside too!


----------



## shutup-n-cut

I have about given up on CL. I see so many ads that people are asking more for their used saws than a new saw goes for. Not sure what some of these people are thinking.


----------



## flotek

svk said:


> Here's a better one.


Fast and friendly lol 
I'd be friendly and fast too if I got 110$ for 25$ worth of wood oh wait its " gold" oak


----------



## Speed

shutup-n-cut said:


> I have about given up on CL. I see so many ads that people are asking more for their used saws than a new saw goes for. Not sure what some of these people are thinking.



I agree. I'm seeing saw prices here that are nuts. Might as well throw a little more with it and get a new one. My favorite ads are the "lightly used(that look beat) 290 stihl- $425" makes me want to call and tell them "list is $399."


----------



## Steve NW WI

Gotta admire this guy's honesty - even if his price is a bit high:

* Chainsaw (CS-310 echo 14") w/ Frozen engine - $100 (Lakeville) *












© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
Chainsaw froze during use which led to the unfortunate discovery that the oil/gas mixture was missing the oil. I already bought a replacement but was advised by the shops repair guy to post the chainsaw for $100 as likely someone is willing to tinker with it.

I have 3 or 4 chains for it and the current one was not dull at the time of mishap. These chains were purchased at home depot under the advise of the staff there, but the repair guy said its slightly the wrong chain type and advised against using them further. Got plently of use out of these wrong chains ... will include them but use at your own risk. The other chains are dull but can be resharpened fairly cheap.

Chainsaw worked flawlessly before the fuel screw up. (Yes, not one of my brighter moments)

Location: Lakeville
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
Posting ID: 4196019919

Posted: 15 days ago

email to a friend


----------



## svk

I'm heading through Lakeville tomorrow and can pick it up for you Steve. Definitely a "you suck" with those spare chains thrown in. LOL


----------



## chuckwood

shutup-n-cut said:


> I have about given up on CL. I see so many ads that people are asking more for their used saws than a new saw goes for. Not sure what some of these people are thinking.



I missed a heck of a deal a while back on CL. I saw a running Stihl 090 with a four foot bar advertised for $500.00, of course I called the guy immediately. I thought I had a great chance of scoring it and was hoping the seller didn't know what he had. The ad had been posted only a few hours earlier. When I called, I discovered somebody had already beat me to it and I was put on standby in case the deal didn't go through. No such luck. It will probably be a long time before a chance like this comes up again. Today, I saw a lot of three chainsaws advertised for $60, non runners. A mac, a box store Poulan, and an old Homelite. I like fixing up non runners, but don't like the parts hassles with some of the old stuff made by companies long since out of business.


----------



## terryknight

i found this one funny (just because of of the stupid way it's written)

http://baltimore.craigslist.org/bik/4154060886.html


----------



## treeclimber101

Many spelling errors ! Too many .........LOL



how can I compete with what this guy can do !


----------



## macattack_ga

Is this fella asking too much? (it is in the suburbs)


If you've had a tree fall (preferably oak) >>and are willing to help<< .... let me know, I'm looking for firewood. I have a couple of chainsaws, handtruck, wheelbarrel and a large trailer/truck. Looking for a neighborly win-win situation. I've got a real 9 to 5 job, so weekends are best. If you've got a tree leaning on your house... call a pro.


----------



## upsnake

macattack_ga said:


> Is this fella asking too much? (it is in the suburbs)
> 
> 
> If you've had a tree fall (preferably oak) >>and are willing to help<< .... let me know, I'm looking for firewood. I have a couple of chainsaws, handtruck, wheelbarrel and a large trailer/truck. Looking for a neighborly win-win situation. I've got a real 9 to 5 job, so weekends are best. If you've got a tree leaning on your house... call a pro.



Umm other ppl don't get to run my saws..  And yes that seems a bit absurb.


----------



## cantoo

This was on kijiji. Lets see you compete with them.

*Firewood splitting and cutting.*
Date Listed 07-Dec-13
Price *$25.00 *
Address , ON N0J, Canada View map
Hi we are offering firewood cutting and splitting in the Brantford Woodstock and Paris area. Our rate is 25$ a hour. That price gets you 2 guys. We have 2 chainsaws and a 22 ton log splitter that will go through just about anything. Must be a minimum of a hour work.

This ad was posted with the Kijiji mobile app.
Visits: 25


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

^^I saw that one too


----------



## zogger

cantoo said:


> This was on kijiji. Lets see you compete with them.
> 
> *Firewood splitting and cutting.*
> Date Listed 07-Dec-13
> Price *$25.00 *
> Address , ON N0J, Canada View map
> Hi we are offering firewood cutting and splitting in the Brantford Woodstock and Paris area. Our rate is 25$ a hour. That price gets you 2 guys. We have 2 chainsaws and a 22 ton log splitter that will go through just about anything. Must be a minimum of a hour work.
> 
> This ad was posted with the Kijiji mobile app.
> Visits: 25



Better than going around breaking into camps, etc. work is work!


----------



## cantoo

This one isn't firewood but the guy likely had wood at some point. I think it should be worth $600?
*$500 Home Depot Gift Card *
Date Listed 12-Dec-13
Price $500.00
Address Kitchener, ON N2A 1E1, Canada 
View map
Purchased a Home Depot gift card that I will no longer be using. Looking to sell for $500. Price is firm, please do not message if you will be offering less.


----------



## Woodpulp

cantoo said:


> This one isn't firewood but the guy likely had wood at some point. I think it should be worth $600?
> *$500 Home Depot Gift Card *
> Date Listed 12-Dec-13
> Price $500.00
> Address Kitchener, ON N2A 1E1, Canada
> View map
> Purchased a Home Depot gift card that I will no longer be using. Looking to sell for $500. Price is firm, please do not message if you will be offering less.



Why would anyone buy this for face value from an CL add and take the chance there's some fraud involved, when for the same money, you could buy one straight from HD. The guy should take 5%-10% off for that, and be able to prove what the unused balance on the gift card is. At least that's the way I see it.


----------



## Jredsjeep

Woodpulp said:


> Why would anyone buy this for face value from an CL add and take the chance there's some fraud involved, when for the same money, you could buy one straight from HD. The guy should take 5%-10% off for that, and be able to prove what the unused balance on the gift card is. At least that's the way I see it.


 well said, for that price i would meet at a home depot and have them check the balance before i jumped. i would also expect to see a bigger savings off the card price, there is NO advantage to buying a used card for its face value from some stranger.


----------



## cantoo

Even at 10 % off it wouldn't be worth the fuel to drive there just to confirm the amount. There is always ads on Kijiji like that, I don't understand why.


----------



## vanhalenps4

Jredsjeep said:


> well said, for that price i would meet at a home depot and have them check the balance before i jumped. i would also expect to see a bigger savings off the card price, there is NO advantage to buying a used card for its face value from some stranger.



The local grocery store sells gift cards and every $50 you spend gets you $.10 off per gallon at the gas station.. A decent project with a couple trips to Home depot can net you a free tank of gas.. That's the only advantage I could see to using a gift card over cash. As you said buying one without that for face value makes no sense.. 

For future reference..
There is a phone number on the back you can call, enter the number on the card and they'll tell you the balance. You have to scratch it off to read the number, like on a lottery ticket. If that number's uncovered before you get there, the seller can use the card to buy something online, after you've paid them for it..


----------



## Platoon Daddy

Dec 14 FIREWOOD yes it is GREEN Buyer beware (Ks. Mo.) pic farm & garden - by owner

WTF? 
I was bored cuz its snowing here...So I thought I would email the guy/gal...this is what I sent: 

Sir or Ma'am,


Just out of curiosity, did the seller tell you that the wood was seasoned or cured? I sell and burn A LOT of firewood and have burned/heated with firewood nearly my entire life. Seasoned wood doesnt burn longer, but it does burn much quicker, and usually hotter than wood that has been aged for a lesser period of time. It also ignites quicker/easier than green wood. For most types of wood, a two year cure period is optimum for max btu garner. I actually prefer to burn well seasoned wood mixed with wood that is FRESHLY cut in the winter, IE: no sap...depending on the type of wood? One would have to have an extensive background in firewood and burning to be able to know what good combinations and ratios are. I do this because certain green wood burns well when mixed with certain seasoned wood, thus giving you a longer burn time and a slower consumption rate of wood overall. For example, some two year old hedge mixes nicely with some green locust or hickory. Most people cant even burn this combo unless their wood burning device is rated for this level of heat and the amount of sparking that occurs...definitely not a fire place set-up for example. Your add implies that someone sold you wood under the assumption or pretense that it was seasoned but in fact it was green? Were you not there when it was delivered to inspect it? Because you surely didn't pick it up yourself and handle it and not know it was green? Non-seasoned wood looks and feels much different than it's opposite. It's usually both darker and lighter. I'm not trying to insult you, just to understand the situation because your add piqued my curiosity. If people are going to burn wood they should have a good understanding of what kind they are burning, how it burns at different cure levels, how it burns with other types of wood, etc. And they should also inspect their flues/chimneys routinely...more often if they are burning green or less cured wood because of creosote accumulation. From what I have seen on Craig's List regarding wood for sale in the KC area, it does look as if someone could be taken advantage of easily if they weren't an experienced consumer in this arena. A good source for information regarding anything on this topic is arboristsite.com. Lots of good threads there,...or, I would be more than happy to help you as well if you have questions. If you could find some seasoned wood to mix with what you've got, you would probably get some acceptable results. Or, find some SUPER CHEAP dry elm to mix with it? Take care and I hope you get this worked out.


Respectfully,


Army Guy


----------



## LegDeLimber

A "Shrink" would probably offer you some meds for your efforts.

I offer some quiet applause for your giving a flip and taking the time to try helping.


----------



## millbilly

I am no expert, but I sort of disagree with your reasoning's of why you should mix in green wood. When burning green wood a lot of your energy is wasted just trying to get the wood dry enough to burn. When burning green wood the hottest you can get is a little over 212* the boiling point of water, once the water is driven off, the temperature will climb.

If consumption rate of fuel is your concern, cut the air supply.


----------



## Stihl working hard

avalancher said:


> Here is an email from my last Craigslist person after I told him that I would be there tomorrow to take down a medium sized red oak in his backyard.
> 
> "yes, that's fine. while you're here, if u wouldn't mind cutting down some dogwoods & some off my magnolia & mulberry trees in the back that u can easily reach from the ground, i'd like u to do that, too. u can have any & all of the wood that u cut from those, too.
> i also have some limbs hanging over my house from some kinda tree,i need you to climb up there and trim them back.my neighbor wants her litle trees trimmed in her yard next door, i told her that u wood do it for me.or i'll borrow your utility chainsaw & cut it up myself if u can just get it on the ground for me. thanks!
> and my freind says that u can grind the stumps down to the ground with your chainsaw,just use a old chain and wash your saw with a garden hose real good to get the dirt out.is that okay?"
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking that maybe this job is going to be a hassle, full of "whileuratits"
> Wash my saw?I think not!Loan you my saw?I think not!


That bloke must be joking how stupid does he think you are stump grind with your saw and then lend him your saw and your utility 2 things I never lend 1 saw 2 utility that guy has got more front than Walmart


----------



## shutup-n-cut

Just noticed a new Stihl 200t on my local craigslist , price is unbelivable , it is new and in the box ; only $1250.00 , such a good deal.


----------



## ReggieT

svk said:


> Here's a better one.


 Wow...the "Fabled Golden Oak!"....lmao


----------



## Platoon Daddy

millbilly said:


> I am no expert, but I sort of disagree with your reasoning's of why you should mix in green wood. When burning green wood a lot of your energy is wasted just trying to get the wood dry enough to burn. When burning green wood the hottest you can get is a little over 212* the boiling point of water, once the water is driven off, the temperature will climb.
> 
> If consumption rate of fuel is your concern, cut the air supply.



LET ME START OFF BY SAYING THAT I'M A SOON TO RETIRE ARMY GUY. I BURN WITH A WOODMASTER OUTDOOR FURNACE...IT'S OPTIMUM HEAT VARIES BETWEEN 15O AND 170 DEGREES...IE: THAT'S THE TEMP IT HOLDS...SO, WITH THAT BEING SAID, IT REALLY DOESNT MATTER WHEN IT COMES TO EFFFICIANCY? IT THERMOSTATICALLY CONTROLS AND HOLDS SAID TEMPERATURE FOR OPTIMUM EFFICIANCY? I CAN RUN BOTH SHOWERS, THE DISH WASHER, AND WASHING MACHINE...BURNING BOTH/EITHER GREEN, DRY OR DEAD FIREWOOD...OR, ANY MIX THERE-OF. IT'S ALL GOOD METHINKS? THE FALACY THAT FOLKS LIKE TO SHAKE-IT-UP ABOUT LOADING IT IN THE MIDDLY OF THE NIGHT IS NOTHING MORE THAN A GIANT BUCKET FULL OF HORSE PU**Y.  I LOVE MY FURNACE. HAD IT A YEAR NOW AND IT HAS REDUCED MY HEAT BILL BY 2/3RDS MONTHLY..., AND I GET A 24HR BURN TIME TOO? WHAT GIVES? AND IT'S IN AN ALL ELECTRIC MANUFACTURED HOME?...THAT'S WHAT UNCLE SAM AFFORDS ME TO BE ABLE TO BUY LOL  NO INSIDE MESS, AND NO INDOOR FIRE HAZARD? YOU DONT NEED THAT MAGICAL WATER BOIL POINT WHEN 170 DEGREES IS MORE THAN ADEQUATE TO HEAT EVERY WATER FUNCTION IN YOUR HOME AND PROVIDE THIRD DEGREE BURNS...UNLESS YOU WANA BOIL EGGS I GUESS?


----------



## Platoon Daddy

And, a solid referral for a shrink would be welcome coming from an individual like you brother...after spending 20+years defending your right to express your opinions protected under YOUR first amendment is GREATLY appreciated by me and my ilk...and, just out of curiosity, what have you done for your country lately...besides run your mouth on an online forum?...where you hide behind your quaint vernacular??? thanks again my fellow brother. I'm sure you garnered a smile or two from some other similar liberals. Have a nice day.


----------



## Platoon Daddy

this is where I kill my script to an online forum that caters to self proclaimed ppl that pretend to heat with wood. burning wood in the burbs does not constitute at all my brethren. bragging about how you scored a huge pos tree in a neighbors yard in the burbs doesn't count?...pat yourself on the back ok? try clearing acres of oak, hickory, hedge, locust and things of that nature once...try growing up in the hills of the Ozarks. check a true btu chart. and while your at it, poke a hole in a commie with a 5.56mm projectile brothers . yes, I'm through on here. not worth my time after Mr. Bill Nye the science guy had to make himself be known. Guess what tho, my home is toasty warm, and we don't run outa hot water either? Ask Mr. Nye about that sh*t? ha-ha! and I use about 4 cords a year. 6 counting what I burn in the summer to heat my water.


----------



## Steve NW WI

@Platoon Daddy, if you're going to stick with that attitude you can feel free to stay gone. It'll make my moderating job easier. You're welcome to stay, of course, but you're gonna have to stop with insulting other members on here, or I'll make sure the door latches behind you on the way out.

Feel free to shoot a conversation my way if you'd like to discuss it privately, but any more tirades in public will get my delete/warn/ban buttons some exercise. I don't believe Millbilly or LegDeLimber meant anything personally, although I could see the shrink comment being taken that way.

Millbilly is also correct. Heating the water INSIDE your firebox (the moisture in the wood needs to boil off before the wood it's in will burn) is energy that's not being used to heat the water SURROUNDING your firebox, therefore it's just wasted energy.


----------



## danl

cantoo said:


> This one isn't firewood but the guy likely had wood at some point. I think it should be worth $600?
> *$500 Home Depot Gift Card *
> Date Listed 12-Dec-13
> Price $500.00
> Address Kitchener, ON N2A 1E1, Canada
> View map
> Purchased a Home Depot gift card that I will no longer be using. Looking to sell for $500. Price is firm, please do not message if you will be offering less.



Hah, that reminds me, several years ago I went back to take some college classes and one of them required a work book, it was about $100.00. I knew a kid at work had just taken the class so I asked him if he wanted to sell his book. He said, "sure I will let you have it for what I gave for it..."
I said are you nuts, I can buy a new one for that, how about $25.00. I bought the book, I don't know what he was thinking, it was a book you actually write in and he had made some notes before he dropped the class.


----------



## Platoon Daddy

Steve,

You seem like a reasonable fellow, and I do appreciate you breaking out the big chief tablet and crayons to get your point across for me. But when others jump on your band wagon to kick a guy when he's down simply to ride on your shirt tails, well that kinda speaks volumes for your readers/contributors. If you do feel the need to "exercise" your moderator button, then feel free to do so brother...cuz I evidently am in dire need of a good slapping as one of your cronies so eloquently put it? And maybe I was the guy that invented that sloping back cut and blamed it on a farmer...but then again, I tend to own my mistakes. That's what we call INTEGRITY in my occupational field. I used to visit this site periodically a year or so ago simply for a good laugh or maybe a point or two that I could share with peers to either help with efficiency or safety. Doesn't much seem to be the case anymore though. The original post that I referenced was a guy from my geographical location complaining because he was sold some green wood and couldn't get it to burn. I simply tried to assist him with suggestions to get it to burn without having to wait a year or so for it to cure? Were all on a budget, or I am anyhow, so investment in fuel that doesnt keep my kids warm now is a waste of funds so to speak. So chief, if you feel the overbearing desire to bar me from this forum based on my defensive responses that attacked my intellectual level then I guess that's a fair deal on your part brother. I mean hell, we cant all demonstrate PHD's in the new up and coming profession of pyrotechnics and scoutmaster badges for fire building...I simply cut my proverbial "teeth" on heating an old turn of the century two story farm house with firewood being the sole source of heat...and you could actually feel the drafts blow through the farmhouse on a cold January night. Again, I profusely apologize for offending you, or any of your readers that took offense to the cynicism I demonstrated...except for the "slap" comment and those of similar ilk...those were uncalled for. I mean hell, at one point I even offered to host a benefit wood cutting outing for troops in my unit that are less fortunate, going so far as to offer my services to have a fish fry or deer chillie supper as a means of appreciation since there are guys in my location that could definitely benefit from said charity. I'm actually a disable vet suffering from a partial foot amputation, but that doesn't stop me from running my Sachs Dolmar. So, bar me if that's what makes you feel like youre doing your job dude.

Respectfully,

SFC (RET) Timothy R. Vaughn


----------



## Steve NW WI

PD, I don't see where I insulted your intelligence. Lots of smart people are wrong, on a fairly regular basis. I also don't see, or need, anyone riding my shirt tails. All it does is stretch my shirt out.

I'm quite certain that in your time in the military you have met people you disagree with, and even dislike. This is a public forum, and many of those same types will be here as well. Most often, it's best to just respectfully disagree with them, or ignore them all together. Arguing or name calling just drags you down to their level. (For a million examples of this, simply visit the Political forum  )

FYI, classing everyone here as recreational weekend burners is a big mistake on your part. There are some, but there are also a bunch of guys that have been cutting wood to stay warm all their lives, much like you. Some could teach you a thing or two, and likely there are some tricks we could learn from you as well.

Kudos to you for offering to help your fellow soldiers, and might I suggest checking out http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/oklahoma-ar-mo-ks-tx-gtg.158438/unread - fast forward to the end and introduce yourself, unless you've got time to read 1138 pages - there are guys there that host a charity cut, and likely some that would help with one you put on as well. We do similar up here in WI as well, and it's the most fun I have with a chainsaw.

What am I saying? There's still a ton of good on this forum, and if everyone, myself included, kept from posting stuff they wouldn't say in front of their momma, I wouldn't have to do anything but read here. I'd be fine with that. Just try having a little more positive attitude, even I get fed up from time to time and want to rip people a new one. It's better just to walk away for a while then.

Gotta go, my crayon's down to a stub.


----------



## Platoon Daddy

yeah...crayons don't last that long brother...even the fat ones, especially when scribing on those big chief tabs. one should invest in sharpies methinks lol. at any rate, you've got a decent sense of humor and that's pretty hard to find these days. what with thin skinned ppl and so forth, and yes I resemble that remark from time to time. please accept my humble apology and have a wonderful week my friend. we are cut from a bit different cloth down here in the stix of the Ozarks and I'm sure you've patrons on here that will politely disagree as well lol. but then again I doubt that they've experienced some of the life challenges that folks like me have endured. I took advise from a local patron from carthage regarding my dolmar and was quite pleased...ignored another northern gentleman regarding my efco and was equally pleased with it...not his opinion though. your site has boons and banes...one just has to cypher through the personal opinions. I hadn't realized that I had swore or offended the common reader, but if I did please accept my most sincere apology...and, as stated previously, feel free to ban/bar me. I doubt that I will lose sleep either way. cheers  and btw, that old farm house I was referring to was the one I grew up in. my momma used to wrap sandstone in newspaper heating it in the hearth of the fireplace to stick in the foot of my bed to keep my feet warm at night while sleeping. have you ever heard of doing such a thing? and yes, I have friends and associates that still live that rough dude. hence the comments about the socialites that live in the burbs burning a bit of ambience to humor mamma ok?


----------



## Hinerman

Platoon Daddy said:


> Steve,
> 
> You seem like a reasonable fellow..........I mean hell, at one point I even offered to host a benefit wood cutting outing for troops in my unit that are less fortunate, going so far as to offer my services to have a fish fry or deer chillie supper as a means of appreciation since there are guys in my location that could definitely benefit from said charity.


 
Steve NW WI is very reasonable. Mr. Vaughn, thank you for your service and your sacrifice. I respect and appreciate every drop of blood, sweat, and tears you shed for our freedom. I also know there are many families and friends yearning for their loved ones who gave it all. Words cannot express my sympathy or my gratitude for them.

I have one question for you though. When is the Charity Cut for your Brothers-in-Arms? If I can come, I will be there, even if it is just me and you. I loves me some charity cuts; and veterans too. Been to 2 already in Sept. and Oct. and going to a 3rd on 1/11/14 (weather permitting). Post it in the forum Steve recommended. Just don't hold it against me for living in the burbs burning a little ambience for mamma. It does throw off a little heat too. Just can't afford a nice insert at the moment. Peace


----------



## Erock

Ching dingaling? 
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/for/4223602853.html

I also still see that phony ms880 for 600 still floating around


----------



## Steve NW WI

Erock said:


> Ching dingaling?
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/for/4223602853.html
> 
> I also still see that phony ms880 for 600 still floating around


Legit most likely, but those 100 series Stihls aint much of a saw. Even the Orange crowd admits that.


----------



## branchbuzzer

http://tricities.craigslist.org/zip/4291246058.html

ya gotta love the diagrams


----------



## vanhalenps4

I do love the diagrams...

Just picked up a strong 60cc Craftsman with a 16 inch Oregon bar and sharp chain for $50 from Craig's list. I'll be laughing all the way into the woods tomorrow.


----------



## Mike-M

branchbuzzer said:


> http://tricities.craigslist.org/zip/4291246058.html
> 
> ya gotta love the diagrams


hahahah LMAO!!!


----------



## branchbuzzer

I think this one here was my personal favorite out of the bunch




It's like they want to keep the rest of the brush, but not that one branch....


----------



## vanhalenps4

if gas was free and i was gonna live forever, i'd go pick up everyone's slash, rotting piles of wood and branches and spread them out in the forest around my house. it'd be the best mulched tree garden you'd ever seen. They'd call me the king of nitrogen, potassium and phosphorus. Unfortunately gas is not free so they're gonna have to chip or burn that crap themselves.


----------



## branchbuzzer

vanhalenps4 said:


> if gas was free and i was gonna live forever, i'd go pick up everyone's slash, rotting piles of wood and branches and spread them out in the forest around my house. it'd be the best mulched tree garden you'd ever seen. They'd call me the king of nitrogen, potassium and phosphorus. Unfortunately gas is not free so they're gonna have to chip or burn that crap themselves.



Whaddya mean gas? You don't need no gas....


----------



## ReggieT

branchbuzzer said:


> I think this one here was my personal favorite out of the bunch
> 
> View attachment 328849
> 
> 
> It's like they want to keep the rest of the brush, but not that one branch....


I saw that earlier myself...what an idiot!
Oh...what I really meant was he is a double idiot, the kind that majors in "Moronics!"
BOOM!!


----------



## Cheesecutter

Golly... What are the odds these 2 trees are still available? Willow and silver maple....hmmmmm.

Do you want willow tree wood? 
I am looking for someone that wants willow tree wood. However, there is a catch! You have to cut it down and you must be insured. Believe me, this tree is huge! I am looking for someone to do this in spring / summer. Let me know if you are interested. Thanks!!!!

Firewood - Large Maple Tree (Salem)
Have a large Maple Tree over 3 ft in diameter
Great for thew mill or for firewood, approx 20 million btu per cord 

http://asootysolution.com/Firewood_101.html
Energy content per air dried full cord, in 1000's of BTUs. Silver Maple 22,100 BTU

Doesn't have to be used for firewood all we want is the tree down and hauled off

Looking to have the person wanting this for all the wood to pay for the removal and haul it
Have estimates for $1800-2000, so please don't contact me with you can take it down for a fee. We are lookign for someone who could use the wood to pay for the removal and beneift having all the wood for their use whether it be to burn or mill.

Once tree is down expect removal within 2 weeks


----------



## Jakers

wow... thats all i can say to that is wow!!!


----------



## Dirtboy

Cheesecutter said:


> Golly... What are the odds these 2 trees are still available? Willow and silver maple....hmmmmm.
> 
> Do you want willow tree wood?
> I am looking for someone that wants willow tree wood. However, there is a catch! You have to cut it down and you must be insured. Believe me, this tree is huge! I am looking for someone to do this in spring / summer. Let me know if you are interested. Thanks!!!!
> 
> Firewood - Large Maple Tree (Salem)
> Have a large Maple Tree over 3 ft in diameter
> Great for thew mill or for firewood, approx 20 million btu per cord
> 
> http://asootysolution.com/Firewood_101.html
> Energy content per air dried full cord, in 1000's of BTUs. Silver Maple 22,100 BTU
> 
> Doesn't have to be used for firewood all we want is the tree down and hauled off
> 
> Looking to have the person wanting this for all the wood to pay for the removal and haul it
> Have estimates for $1800-2000, so please don't contact me with you can take it down for a fee. We are lookign for someone who could use the wood to pay for the removal and beneift having all the wood for their use whether it be to burn or mill.
> 
> Once tree is down expect removal within 2 weeks



Perhaps we could pick them up some coffee & doughnuts on the way over as a "thank you".


----------



## Deleted member 83629

purdy good deal when you can't get in the mud for wood. a cord of hickory for 150$
http://bgky.craigslist.org/grd/4315466910.html


----------



## Deleted member 83629

send me three trailer loads http://cookeville.craigslist.org/grd/4288440320.html


----------



## flotek

Cheesecutter said:


> Golly... What are the odds these 2 trees are still available? Willow and silver maple....hmmmmm.
> 
> Do you want willow tree wood?
> I am looking for someone that wants willow tree wood. However, there is a catch! You have to cut it down and you must be insured. Believe me, this tree is huge! I am looking for someone to do this in spring / summer. Let me know if you are interested. Thanks!!!!
> 
> Firewood - Large Maple Tree (Salem)
> Have a large Maple Tree over 3 ft in diameter
> Great for thew mill or for firewood, approx 20 million btu per cord
> 
> http://asootysolution.com/Firewood_101.html
> Energy content per air dried full cord, in 1000's of BTUs. Silver Maple 22,100 BTU
> 
> Doesn't have to be used for firewood all we want is the tree down and hauled off
> 
> Looking to have the person wanting this for all the wood to pay for the removal and haul it
> Have estimates for $1800-2000, so please don't contact me with you can take it down for a fee. We are lookign for someone who could use the wood to pay for the removal and beneift having all the wood for their use whether it be to burn or mill.
> 
> Once tree is down expect removal within 2 weeks



Amazing ignorance . Earth to space cadet .. Earth to space cadet no one is going risk their life and equipment for a worthless tree that is only suitable for landfill debris. .. Go smoke some more crack


----------



## jimbojango

jakewells said:


> purdy good deal when you can't get in the mud for wood. a cord of hickory for 150$
> http://bgky.craigslist.org/grd/4315466910.html


That would sell for 200 in my country without question... but freight and the pain of dealing with wood would kill the profits


----------



## mainewoods

I did see one the other day in the personals. " Single male looking for female with chainsaw. Must have picture of chainsaw".


----------



## gunny100

coog said:


> As some of you know, I has a great score on C.L a couple of weeks ago (see Craiglist Locust).So, with high hopes, I answered another "Free Firewood" ad a few days ago by providing my name, address and # to the e-mail account.I got a call yesterday from the woman who told me that she had two trees down, and if I did "a little work" I could have the wood.I didn't hang up until she had mentioned 'new roof', 'replace rotted fascia and soffit' and, I think, 'paint'.After all, she said, she was "just a woman" and couldn't do these things! I just want to know whose ex-wife this was...


what a dum a--s
lazy girl


----------



## coog

Wow, Gunny. I posted this in 2008! I'm feeling young again!


----------



## jimbojango

http://wichita.craigslist.org/grd/4328754975.html
$125 for a dead tree you have to cut down... hmm.. AND its ceder! woohoooo!

If anyone around my area needs ceder tree's.. i have them for free if you're dumb enough to cut them out of my pasture! and i'll even let you put the brush on my brushpile!


----------



## Deleted member 83629

Jimbo ceder makes the best kindling when it is seasoned.


----------



## jimbojango

jakewells said:


> Jimbo ceder makes the best kindling when it is seasoned.


good for it, but i'll still let anyone that wants slash and burn it!


----------



## Cheesecutter

Idea is ok, but $74 seems pricey to me.
http://rockford.craigslist.org/sgd/4346737878.html


----------



## ReggieT

Cheesecutter said:


> Idea is ok, but $74 seems pricey to me.
> http://rockford.craigslist.org/sgd/4346737878.html


No doubt...a couple pieces of re-bar, welding tools & paint...


----------



## Philbert

Cheesecutter said:


> Idea is ok, but $74 seems pricey to me.



Might be OK for a regular campsite. Alternative to a 'Swedish Candle'?
Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 83629

i never could get a swedish candle to last very long jeez the candles at walmart last 10x longer.


----------



## BillNole

Cheesecutter said:


> Idea is ok, but $74 seems pricey to me.
> http://rockford.craigslist.org/sgd/4346737878.html



One thing that's certain is that you'll never make much selling, if you don't try. Still, this is pretty bad... I bet he still sells 'em though! There's always someone willing to part with their money for such things...


----------



## chuckwood

Dirt and chips for sale, just 15 bucks a load, and you do the loading.........

wood chip mulch - $15 (loudon)

Hello I had some big oak stumps grinded. And it produced a great wood chip mulch material . Wood chips mixed with good top soil. 15 dollars a truck load you load. Hurry while it last. 865 363 0827

http://knoxville.craigslist.org/grd/4355659085.html


----------



## Cheesecutter

New Price!! Year Old, Hard-to-Find Black Mulberry Wood Slabs - $20 (New Berlin)










Attention carvers, sculptors, and creators of wood products! We have incredibly beautiful, fresh cut, trunk slabs from a Black Mulberry tree that was nearly 40 years old! These slabs range from 9 to 13 inches thick. The shapes and sizes of each slab vary, with the largest being an average of two feet in diameter. You may have your choice of any slab for $20.00 each. Other sizes are available, and we are ready to bargain. We offer easy access for pickup and loading. (I've just added two photos to show the entire lot, and to show how the wood turns a wonderful dark honey color as it ages.) The tree was taken down in November, 2012, so it has had a year to dry already.

CLASSIFICATION: Black Mulberry is a medium-density hardwood (specifically: 
Morus nigra; and generally: Morus citrifolia of the family 
Moraceae). The Black Mulberry is not native to North 
America. It was imported from Europe.

WOOD TYPE: Fruitwood.

COLOR: The sapwood is a bright yellowish- orange color, with occasional streaks of black and dark brown. The heartwood is a light tan color. The color of mulberry tends to turn brown with exposure to sunlight. Very similar in appearance to osage orange. 

SEASONING: Mulberry dries with very little degradation in the wood.

DENSITY: Mulberry is a medium density hardwood, weighing about 40 pounds per cubic foot.

GRAIN: The wood of the Mulberry tree has a straight, closed, very tight grain.

TYPICAL USES: Mulberry is used in the manufacture of sculptures, small furniture, ornamental spindles, vases, bowls, candy dishes, platters, wooden board game pieces, wooden pens and other small turnings, wooden buttons, plaques and signs, carved key ring fobs, barrettes, jewelry boxes, cutting boards, veneer, furniture inlay and trim, etc.

WORKABILITY: Black Mulberry is easy to work with --- a wonderful wood for turning on a machine lathe, or for hand-carving.

FINISHING: Mulberry wood sands well, and can be polished to a high luster. Apply
a clear coat to protect the incredible colors and grain patterns. 

AVAILABILITY: Hard to find, and usually available in very limited quantities.


If you are interested in a piece (or several of them), reply by e-mail, or give me a call on my cell phone and ask for Jean, at 262-309-8421. You may have your choice of slab for the $20, any 10" round of your choice for $10, and we will consider offers on the smaller pieces, if you would like additional pieces for carving, turning for handles, etc.


----------



## Cheesecutter

Not a laugh, but I thought I'd share it
Vintage Bachtold mower with saw blade - $250 (Morris,Ill.)



















Vintage Bachtold mower that is probaly from the late 50's or 60's. I am selling this mower as a COLLECTORS OR CURIO TYPE ITEM DUE TO OBVIOUS SAFETY CONCERNS not as a working mower to be used on a regular basis. I have played with it cutting small trees and brush that is all. This mower can easily cause some serious harm to the body.

You won't find to many of these mowers with the saw blade attachment . They were mainly used on small Christmas tree farms for harvesting Christmas trees. You can turn the head to a 90 degree angle and in theory cut wood with it but I have never tried it and would use extreme caution if I tried to do this.

Overall the mower is in good shape and works good for it's age. Engine is an 8 hp Briggs that I had to inter mix some parts from a donor engine It does start good, holds a good steady idle, accelerates good but smokes when going from idle to full throttle. I did away with the points and condenser and installed a Briggs coil that does not require points and condenser. The starter rope was a little slow going back in but I think this is due to the cold weather because it didn't do that before when I used it a little last fall. Drive belts are like new.

I was going to give the mower a paint job but that is not going to happen so I am selling it as is.

I am including the guard shield along with a mower blade. The grass blade is worn . I did put an edge on it. I have given the saw blade a light touch up with a hand file just to give the blade an edge. I don't have the knowledge or tools for a proper sharpening.

I have described this mower to the best of my ability. I can be reached by e-mail if I ever check my mail. It is best to call 815-942-9232 for any questions. Please leave message if no one answers. I will get back to you. The mower is located at my residence and has to be picked-up . I live in Morris,Ill. in the area commonly known as south of the Illinois River


----------



## BillNole

Cheesecutter said:


> Not a laugh, but I thought I'd share it
> Vintage Bachtold mower with saw blade - $250 (Morris,Ill.)



That look really cool Cheesecutter! If it was just a little closer, I'd drive down just to take a look at it and maybe see if he'd dicker a bit on the price. I can't see actually using it, but it's a pretty neat little thing regardless. I'd bet somebody will snap that up pretty quickly.


----------



## Cheesecutter

Doesn't that look like something you would force your redheaded stepchild to play with? I would imagine OSHA inspectors faint at the sight of it. I agree, it is a neat looking machine. It looks wicked, but I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## coog

When he says "late 50's or 60's" he must be talking 1850-60!


----------



## Deleted member 116684

Cheesecutter said:


> Golly... What are the odds these 2 trees are still available? Willow and silver maple....hmmmmm.
> 
> Do you want willow tree wood?
> I am looking for someone that wants willow tree wood. However, there is a catch! You have to cut it down and you must be insured. Believe me, this tree is huge! I am looking for someone to do this in spring / summer. Let me know if you are interested. Thanks!!!!
> 
> Firewood - Large Maple Tree (Salem)
> Have a large Maple Tree over 3 ft in diameter
> Great for thew mill or for firewood, approx 20 million btu per cord
> 
> http://asootysolution.com/Firewood_101.html
> Energy content per air dried full cord, in 1000's of BTUs. Silver Maple 22,100 BTU
> 
> Doesn't have to be used for firewood all we want is the tree down and hauled off
> 
> Looking to have the person wanting this for all the wood to pay for the removal and haul it
> Have estimates for $1800-2000, so please don't contact me with you can take it down for a fee. We are lookign for someone who could use the wood to pay for the removal and beneift having all the wood for their use whether it be to burn or mill.
> 
> Once tree is down expect removal within 2 weeks



I'm offended by these people! What audacious stupidity! Somebody please, make it stop!!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE

Anyone need an 066 

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/tls/4355099925.html


----------



## blacklocst

He's holding that up like if its a skunk.


----------



## cat10ken

Talking about the mower with the saw blade; the Amish around Cashton, Wisconsin aren't allowed to use chainsaws and they use walk behind saws like this for firewood cutting. They turn the blade horizontal to cut down the tree and then vertical to cut blocks off the log. They cut a lot of wood in pole length and haul it near the house and then use a buzz saw to make it firewood length. They actually are manufacturing new saws like the one pictured. They seem to me to be a huge accident waiting to happen!


----------



## Cheesecutter

TRADE: craft beer for firewood (Oregon, IL)

I've been brewing beer for about 10 years -- IPAs, red ales, stouts -- in Corny kegs that hold about 50 pints. At $3.00 a pint, that's $150 worth of beer, which I would trade for a face-cord of hardwood firewood. 

If you have a ton of firewood and spend money on good beer, I have a ton of good beer and spend money on firewood. Let's trade.


----------



## coog

I think that's a pretty fair trade. I'd take him up on it. I've traded lots of stuff for wood; paintings, lawn tractors even chainsaws.


----------



## Cheesecutter

coog said:


> I think that's a pretty fair trade. I'd take him up on it. I've traded lots of stuff for wood; paintings, lawn tractors even chainsaws.


I thought it wasn't too bad of a deal myself, just a little different is all. I got a chuckle out of it and thought I'd share.


----------



## coog

Cheesecutter said:


> I thought it wasn't too bad of a deal myself, just a little different is all. I got a chuckle out of it and thought I'd share.


Thanks for sharing. Send beer.


----------



## ReggieT

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Anyone need an 066
> 
> https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/tls/4355099925.html


Wow...probably a real beast with the 20" bar! Pass...


----------



## TC262

Here's a deal on a splitter!
http://madison.craigslist.org/clo/4334559281.html


----------



## mperkins582

* Cutting firewood from log pile Need help (Wapping CT)*





Must be clean and neat HARD WORK NO LIABILITY Cut your finger, put in your pocket, take it home to mama. Bring your own or sharp chainsaw, 1 for 5 cord No B.S. booze or drugs. Must have equipment God Bless 860-644-8486 or 860-707-5727 59 cord pile

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers

What a deal. You do all the work and get 1/6 of everything.


----------



## Ash_403

mperkins582 said:


> * Cutting firewood from log pile Need help (Wapping CT)*
> Must be clean and neat HARD WORK NO LIABILITY Cut your finger, put in your pocket, take it home to mama. Bring your own or sharp chainsaw, 1 for 5 cord No B.S. booze or drugs. Must have equipment God Bless 860-644-8486 or 860-707-5727 59 cord pile
> 
> do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers
> 
> What a deal. You do all the work and get 1/6 of everything.


 
Hell no. That is one lopsided offer right there.


----------



## ReggieT

Ash_403 said:


> Hell no. That is one lopsided offer right there.


I'M OUT!


----------



## mperkins582

also some gold embedded black walnut trees


* black walnut wood for sale - $2000 (cromwell)*










© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map) (yahoo map)

Attention:

wood turners, custom fire arms makers, gun makers, craftsmen, furniture makers, etc.

2 live growing black walnut trees for sale. Estimated 40 feet tall. They have good long segments with no branches, knotholes, etc. I am not soliciting offers for cutting in exchange for free wood. The two trees are not in my way. The wood is for sale only!!! Call for pictures. $2,000 b/o for pair of trees. Gus.

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers


----------



## Mike-M

http://longisland.craigslist.org/wan/4354648904.html

*fire wood wanted *

fire wood wanted for free and need to have it deliverd need it to be cut at no more then 16 in long. I will split it Please call me at 631-846-1091 ask for Ron t.y.Centereach


----------



## Cheesecutter

It would be fun to drop off a few 60" wet willow rounds or some green 3 foot elm crotches covered with poison ivy.


----------



## mperkins582

no poison sumac. i got that stuff bad this summer and it almost put me in the hospital.


----------



## Cheesecutter

http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/mat/4367403976.html
Huge Black Walnut Limb - $75 (downtown Naperville)


















Huge black walnut limb with smaller ones included. 
This limb is from the black walnut tree in my yard. It has just been trimmed and is ready to be transformed by a wood worker craftsman into something useful or creative. 
This solid limb is 12' long, and is about 6" in diameter on the big end, 5.5" in the middle and 4.5" at the smaller end including the bark. I saved some smaller limbs as they might prove useful for your project. 
Put y2525 into the search box to view the other collectible, useful, and gift, items I have listed. 
Many items can be shipped with payment made through paypal. (Verified Member) 
Easy pickup at my downtown Naperville home, 5 minutes from I88


----------



## mperkins582

easily 3 "cord" lol


----------



## millbilly

Never knew this
http://delaware.craigslist.org/grd/4368065111.html


----------



## Cheesecutter

http://madison.craigslist.org/clo/4334559281.html
Wood splitter - $1500 (West)








5 ton electric wood splitter, Earthquake brand.


----------



## TC262

Cheesecutter said:


> http://madison.craigslist.org/clo/4334559281.html
> Wood splitter - $1500 (West)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 ton electric wood splitter, Earthquake brand.


Lol I posted that on the last page! Wonder if he acidenttly added one or two zeros?


----------



## Mike-M

http://longisland.craigslist.org/mat/4370079478.html

Not firewood related, but still funny. Every town here is on the beach, or 1 town away from the beach, and hes selling sand. Awesome!!


----------



## Cheesecutter

TC262 said:


> Lol I posted that on the last page! Wonder if he acidenttly added one or two zeros?


Oh yes, you did, I'm sorry.


----------



## Philbert

Mike-M said:


> Not firewood related, but still funny.



Pails are worth $1. $1 more filled with sand is not such a bad deal. 

JMHO

Philbert


----------



## TC262

Cheesecutter said:


> Oh yes, you did, I'm sorry.


Just surprised you didn't see it. You've posted quite a few good ones in here.


----------



## bigblue0827

There is a spring along one of our busier roads leading into town. Every year a couple of rednecks put a table up right next to it and sell "natural spring water" for $2 / gal. Crazier yet, people buy it! Usually it is people from out of town, but I laugh every time. There they are paying for water that is running out of a spring not more than 50 feet away!


----------



## farmer steve

bigblue0827 said:


> There is a spring along one of our busier roads leading into town. Every year a couple of rednecks put a table up right next to it and sell "natural spring water" for $2 / gal. Crazier yet, people buy it! Usually it is people from out of town, but I laugh every time. There they are paying for water that is running out of a spring not more than 50 feet away!


 hey big blue,where in york co.? i'm near dillsburg.


----------



## bigblue0827

Boy is firewood expensive in Randallstown.....

http://baltimore.craigslist.org/for/4330225418.html

"Firewood from 2 very large oak trees, approximately 1 cord and 1/2, cut down is seasoned and ready to burn. Don't delay, we have some more cold days up ahead of us. $325 or best offer. Estimated at over $600. 410-599-5701"


----------



## bigblue0827

farmer steve said:


> hey big blue,where in york co.? i'm near dillsburg.


616 going into seven valleys. If you take 616 South from Rt 30, just before you hit seven valleys you can't miss it on the right. Look for morons buying water, that is the dead give away!


----------



## Deleted member 83629

25$ for all that you can fit in your truck http://bgky.craigslist.org/grd/4342805383.html


----------



## Jakers

jakewells said:


> 25$ for all that you can fit in your truck http://bgky.craigslist.org/grd/4342805383.html


show up with a dumptruck or 5????


----------



## Deleted member 83629

Jakers said:


> show up with a dumptruck or 5????


If it fits it ships


----------



## Philbert

A few local gems:



> * Electric trimming chainsaw - $15 (Edina)*
> It's orange only used once our twice been sitting in garage since then



. . . . Since it's been orange? (no photos, model, brand, etc.)



> *Stihl Chainsaw 034 prestine - $380*
> . . . This was the chainsaw that developed into the 036 and the MS360 . . . I have it on another site so you have 2 days to purchase this gem.



I love the panic terms. Buy it now or you won't see it 'develop' . . . .



> *Husqvarna chainsaw 316EL - $260*
> Like new Chainsaw



At least priced like new . . .



> *Electrical chainsaw 880W swap for smaller power - $50*
> 
> I have a great Remington 880W electrical chainsaw. I use it with an inverter and my car battery to cut occasionally in the wild, and it s just above my inverter's max 800W power. If you have a 700 or 800W electrical chain saw we can swap. Or if you have a larger inverter I can swap w cash for you



Sounds like he needs a battery saw . . .

Philbert


----------



## Cheesecutter

Damn, that's a BIG notch
http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/grd/4372520474.html


----------



## TC262

Cheesecutter said:


> Damn, that's a BIG notch
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/grd/4372520474.html



After looking at his add he has some really nice saws but lacks in the knowledge department.


----------



## BillNole

TC262 said:


> After looking at his add he has some really nice saws but lacks in the knowledge department.



No doubt! Dude's really "dressed" for the job isn't he?


----------



## Philbert

Cheesecutter said:


> Damn, that's a BIG notch



Yiiikes!

Philbert


----------



## Steve NW WI

Whole lotta bar for a 576 too...


----------



## Dirtboy

Cheesecutter said:


> Damn, that's a BIG notch
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/grd/4372520474.html



Maybe he is trying to save a little time on a back cut...


----------



## bigblue0827

Dirtboy said:


> Maybe he is trying to save a little time on a back cut...



That tree must have been pretty straight.. He certainly keeps things interesting. I wouldn't want to be anywhere near him.


----------



## BillNole

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/wan/4395798306.html

I want...
cut...
bucked...
split...
seasoned firewood...
*FREE*!!!

I guess it doesn't hurt to ask, but do these people ever get what they ask for?!


----------



## OnTheRoad

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/for/4356749075.html

How do you guys post the ad on here?
* Fire Wood from large trees - $1500 (kcmo)*
I have a large tree we have just taken down it is ready to make over 5000lbs of fire wood for someone w/a very large truck, chainsaw & splitter. The tree is over 14ft round at the base & I will have 5-7 more smaller trees also. Contact me James at 816-921-6988 for further details.THANKS FOR LOOKING !!!!!!! YOU WILL BE GIVEN EXCLUSIVE RIGHTS TO MY LOT.


----------



## OnTheRoad

BillNole said:


> http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/wan/4395798306.html
> 
> I want...
> cut...
> bucked...
> split...
> seasoned firewood...
> *FREE*!!!
> 
> I guess it doesn't hurt to ask, but do these people ever get what they ask for?!


He's a disabled vet, possibly a former POW. All proceeds go to a shelter for battered women and children. 

Anything helps.

Wanna super huge pixie stix to go with your guilt?


----------



## msvold

Is that cottonwood? Too hard for me to tell from the pic.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

what? http://bgky.craigslist.org/for/4358360390.html


----------



## Deleted member 83629

All you can cut and haul 25.00 http://bgky.craigslist.org/grd/4342805383.html


----------



## Jakers

i still think itd be fun to show up with a log truck and clean house. then take it down the road and sell it for 50 bucks a cord


----------



## Deleted member 83629

that wouldn't work here people don't buy cords they buy ricks.


----------



## windthrown

BillNole said:


> No doubt! Dude's really "dressed" for the job isn't he?


 
Full PPE = gloves, right?


----------



## Cheesecutter

Free Tree (Urbandale)





Need great Oak lumber or firewood? We have a huge Burr Oak Tree that you may remove for free. It is 45+" diameter, over 150 yrs old. (tree is the tree on the right side of the picture.)

Available to qualified tree removal professionals, only.
http://desmoines.craigslist.org/zip/4388238839.html This ad got this reply.
http://desmoines.craigslist.org/zip/4388776441.html
RE: Free Tree
Are you serious? You want your huge tree removed/hauled away,dont want to pay anyone yet expect them to be ''professional'',have insurance & experienced crew.

Sure I can always use more Bur Oak lumber or firewood.But that's a $2000 removal job minimum.

Idiots.Too damn cheap to hire a qualified tree service.No proper tree service with liability insurance,experienced crew & the right equipment would do that for free.


----------



## BillNole

OnTheRoad said:


> He's a disabled vet, possibly a former POW. All proceeds go to a shelter for battered women and children.
> 
> Anything helps.
> 
> Wanna super huge pixie stix to go with your guilt?



Nah, just give him the pixie stix with your wood load. No guilt here.

Had he stated he was disabled and a vet, I'd have likely contacted him myself to see if I might know him and determine if help was indeed needed. Being a disabled vet myself, I'm familiar with the difficulties some face and am very pleased to be able to gather my own wood and help others when I can. Which I do.

As I said, no guilt on my part and I assume there isn't any on your's either. Now go share those pixie stix big fella...


----------



## OnTheRoad

BillNole said:


> Nah, just give him the pixie stix with your wood load. No guilt here.
> 
> Had he stated he was disabled and a vet, I'd have likely contacted him myself to see if I might know him and determine if help was indeed needed. Being a disabled vet myself, I'm familiar with the difficulties some face and am very pleased to be able to gather my own wood and help others when I can. Which I do.
> 
> As I said, no guilt on my part and I assume there isn't any on your's either. Now go share those pixie stix big fella...


I hope my post came across as humorous, as intended. At several highway ramps in the KC metro, groups of beggars gather, all of which pick one or more of the themes in my original post, including the guilt trip.

The "battered women shelter" is actually a quasi-church group that pushes it's members to collect money by selling large pixy stix. For the most part, the rest of them just want a bottle of vodka and some crack/meth.

The most memorable beggar I saw was a young woman begging for money at the Wal Mart in Minot, ND during the 2011 flood cleanup. Literally every business on Broadway (main n/s street) had signs offering jobs: inexperienced dish washer $18/hr. At the time Wal Mart was desperate to hire new employees, she could have walked 200' into the door and had a job on the spot....


----------



## BillNole

OnTheRoad said:


> I hope my post came across as humorous, as intended. At several highway ramps in the KC metro, groups of beggars gather, all of which pick one or more of the themes in my original post, including the guilt trip.
> 
> The "battered women shelter" is actually a quasi-church group that pushes it's members to collect money by selling large pixy stix. For the most part, the rest of them just want a bottle of vodka and some crack/meth.
> 
> The most memorable beggar I saw was a young woman begging for money at the Wal Mart in Minot, ND during the 2011 flood cleanup. Literally every business on Broadway (main n/s street) had signs offering jobs: inexperienced dish washer $18/hr. At the time Wal Mart was desperate to hire new employees, she could have walked 200' into the door and had a job on the spot....



I missed the sarcasm font on that one. I was wondering how you may have known whether this one was disabled or not from your location. My bad! 

It's tough sometimes to know who really needs help and who is just scamming. CL is full of those for sure!

Be well and do good OTR!


----------



## OnTheRoad

msvold said:


> Is that cottonwood? Too hard for me to tell from the pic.


I'm 90% certain that it is, otherwise it's Elm.


----------



## msvold

OnTheRoad said:


> I'm 90% certain that it is, otherwise it's Elm.


OK, so I as I read the ad, I pay the guy $1500 to turn a cottonwood into firewood and clean up his property.


----------



## rarefish383

msvold said:


> OK, so I as I read the ad, I pay the guy $1500 to turn a cottonwood into firewood and clean up his property.



Yep, and don't forget your stump grinder, Joe.


----------



## OnTheRoad

msvold said:


> OK, so I as I read the ad, I pay the guy $1500 to turn a cottonwood into firewood and clean up his property.


The ad has been up for a couple of weeks so if you are interested you had better act fast, before somebody beats you to it!


----------



## Jakers

nothing like asking new price for a well used saw. this guy always has used saws listed on here for new price. they dont move very fast. this one is newer but he has a few that stay on for a couple years at a time

http://fargo.craigslist.org/grd/4360376973.html

* Stihl MS290 Chainsaw - $345 (DL/Park Rapids Area)*





















For sale a very nice used Stihl MS290 Farm Boss series chainsaw, has a 16 inch bar and NEW chain, rated at 56cc's, 3.7 bhp, comes with a case, the case is sun faded so the outside is kind of a yellow color, it is a Stihl brand case tho, runs good, oils good, has some wear on the bar as you can see from pictures. Selling price is $345.


----------



## Jakers

I personally looked at this saw 2 springs ago....

*Stihl MS361 Chainsaw - $425 (DL/Park Rapids Area)*






















Have for sale a Pro-Series Stihl MS361 chainsaw, 20 inch bar/chain, 59cc and 4.6 bhp, has the decompression button, anti-vibe springs, excellent power to weight ratio, great all around saw, as you can see from pictures power head is clean, bar does have paint wear but works well, good chain. Selling price is $425. Thanks NO SPAMMERS


----------



## amateur hour

Cheesecutter said:


> Damn, that's a BIG notch
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/grd/4372520474.html



I am far from an expert but isn't that way too far for the notch? I have gotten my saw stuck when I haven't been halfway in. How did that tree come down remotely where he wanted? how was the tree held up by the hinge alone?


----------



## luckydozenfarm

Before Craigslist, every spring my dad would pile up the composted manure from the area where we would feed hay bales to our cattle. We are talking a pile that was bigger than a house and put up a sign on it for $25 a pickup load. He would literally sell the crap out of that stuff. It was always full of spiny amaranth seeds and other weeds you wouldn't want in a garden. But he would have the trucks lined up on a Saturday and load them with the tractor.


----------



## Cheesecutter

Free Firewood - Long shot - Free wood from cut down trees (evanston)





I know that this is probably not going to happen, but if you want to come pick up free cut down tree firewood, it's yours! Not sure the species of tree. 

Also, theses are pretty long pieces of wood.


----------



## Zale

amateur hour said:


> I am far from an expert but isn't that way too far for the notch? I have gotten my saw stuck when I haven't been halfway in. How did that tree come down remotely where he wanted? how was the tree held up by the hinge alone?




If you look at the next picture, The tree did not land where he wanted it.


----------



## millbilly

Zale said:


> If you look at the next picture, The tree did not land where he wanted it.


How can you tell that from the picture?


----------



## OnTheRoad

*Tree Stumps (Independence, MO)*

I have some tree stumps that I need pulled from my yard. If you're interested in the wood bring you saw and can remove the stump, it's yours. Please contact Sandy at (Eight one six) 646-0233

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers
post id: 4402924249


posted: 16 hours ago


updated: 16 hours ago


email to friend


♥ best of [?]


----------



## Zale

millbilly said:


> How can you tell that from the picture?



From the picture it looks like he is trying to fell it straight out into the yard. The next picture shows the tree laying to the left of the stump with very little if any hinge wood. I suspect the weight of the tree determined where it landed as opposed to his hinge or lack of.


----------



## mperkins582

money maker right here


CL >boston >metro west >all for sale / wanted >barter
reply 

x prohibited[?] 
Posted: 28 minutes ago

* Logs for Wood Carving - $100 (Lexington)*









































© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map) (yahoo map)

2 logs

36" tall by 19" wide
35" tall by 13" and 19" wide


----------



## WVwoodsman

http://morgantown.craigslist.org/zip/4398473203.html


----------



## Bushmans

Damn! Not what I thought. LOL
Free Hoes!
http://lansing.craigslist.org/grd/4402904351.html


----------



## griffonks

Here's one for you, thank God the stony is getting rid of his saw.... for those of you in normal states mmj means Medical Marijuana. I have no idea what a fritted disc and a vortex 18 gauge are....

http://boulder.craigslist.org/bar/4408698039.html

*chainsaw/ mmj glass bong - $400 *
© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map) (yahoo map)

Wanting to trade my ms290 stihl chainsaw runs great, fritted disc and and vortex 18 guage awesome price. Looking to trade for good mmj? Shoot me an offer. Thank you.

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers


----------



## macattack_ga

here's a a real GOOD deal.... and close.

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/zip/4413222008.html

Free wood already cut and ready to load
Just come by and take as much as you want



the "Just come by and take as much as you want" does kinda scare me!


----------



## shutup-n-cut

macattack_ga said:


> here's a a real GOOD deal.... and close.
> 
> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/zip/4413222008.html
> 
> Free wood already cut and ready to load
> Just come by and take as much as you want
> View attachment 343987
> 
> 
> the "Just come by and take as much as you want" does kinda scare me!


 

Maybe that is the pile in his neighbors backyard that the poster does not get along with.


----------



## old_soul

amateur hour said:


> I am far from an expert but isn't that way too far for the notch? I have gotten my saw stuck when I haven't been halfway in. How did that tree come down remotely where he wanted? how was the tree held up by the hinge alone?


 
That's hilarious, I can't believe somebody would post a mess like that on a site trying to advertise their own work. 

who is going to chip all that with a 10 hp chipper?

Not I, said the cat


----------



## LegDeLimber

The listing and copy pasted text from it.
The trades were pretty good,
but the scrap splitting deal was what drove it over the top for me.

http://charlotte.craigslist.org/zip/4405778796.html

PLEASE READ SLOWLY >>-"Belmont" and "Your phone number"
>>>>- MUST be in Reply for Response-<<<<

2 Utility Buildings are FREE and MUST go!
>>>>>>>>>>****You PAY and make arrangements to move****<<<<<<<<<<<
( moving cost Aprox $250+/- each)

**************free*************

8ft x 8ft Wood Utility Building>> $ FREE FREE FREE $ U-MOVE

8ft x 12ft Aluminum Utility Building>>$ FREE FREE FREE $ U-MOVE
**IF tearing down for scrap metal, owner reserves right to 50%

Leave your Phone number to check them out!

**************IF ITS F R E E, ITS FOR ME*************

>>>>>>>>>>****You PAY and make arrangements to move****<<<<<<<<<<<
( moving cost Aprox $250+/- each)

-"Belmont" MUST be in Reply for Response -

Located in Belmont City Limits 1 Block off South Point Road, 2 miles from I-85 Exit 27, come check them out and make offer

FREE AS IS, will trade for sheet metal shear, break, punch, tools, spot welder, lawn mower, atv, 4 wheeler, morgan silver dollar, odd stuff,


key words: used storage building, small shop, camper, hunt club, deer, camp, yard, tools, motorcycle, turkey, duck, portable, dog house, chicken coup, garden shed, horder, extra storage, outbuilding, free

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers

post id: 4405778796

posted: 2014-04-03 3:51pm

updated: 2014-04-13 9:36am


----------



## aaronmach1

A unicorn? hahahaha

http://muskegon.craigslist.org/grd/4423705521.html


----------



## TeeMan




----------



## aaronmach1

that should say "used firewood"


----------



## zogger

aaronmach1 said:


> that should say "used firewood"



And the guy coulda got a best of CL nomination 

"4 sell, or Free, or...who gives a crap"!

Come get this junk before I go postal! Tried to burn it up, dumped old lawnmower gas on it, all it did was flashburn my face off, cost me 20 grand at the emergency room and the [email protected]!$%^^ is still laying here in the yard, mocking me!


----------



## discounthunter

WVwoodsman said:


> http://morgantown.craigslist.org/zip/4398473203.html


wonder how long it took him to get that 660 unpinched.


----------



## TC262

Established Tree service for sale! Unlimited income can be yours! LMAO
http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/bfs/4414012893.html


----------



## blades

I remember that add, didn't think much of it, particularly when factoring in insurance + registration for the mini van.


----------



## Mike-M

how many cords can you fit in a voyager? what if you cut the roof off?


----------



## blades

Before or after the Unibody bends into a belly dragger with the roof off


----------



## TC262

blades said:


> I remember that add, didn't think much of it, particularly when factoring in insurance + registration for the mini van.


You can register it as a special mobile use vehicle and pay only 10% of the registration fee, but try telling the cop you are using it for forestry use.


----------



## deadtrees

They are leaning over the house and he wants half the wood!!


----------



## cantoo

You know it would be fun to put fake plates on the truck, show up and drop the tree on the house and say oops and drive away. Some people deserve that.


----------



## kevin j

within 5 miles of my house, but no address or phone or email given
must be trying to screen the mass of responses.
Nice area, not one I would want to save a few bucks by having cheech and chong free tree removal show up and try those.


----------



## Milkweed Seed

cantoo said:


> You know it would be fun to put fake plates on the truck, show up and drop the tree on the house and say oops and drive away. Some people deserve that.



That would be awesome! I would be up for doing this...
Reminds me of a Beavis and Buthead episode. Where they drop a tree on a old mans house, then knock on his door and tell him they have to charge him extra because they pruned the house too? I can hear Beavis now... Yeah yeah chainsaws are cool!


----------



## Cheesecutter

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/for/4437859961.html
Looking for a hard working Mexican
condition: *new*
I am looking for a hard working Mexican to work 30-50 hours per week work including firewood splitting sealcoating landscaping and tree removals . Starting pay is 10 $ per hour. If you have tree climbing experience I will pay a lot more


----------



## Cheesecutter

Firewood, Still looks like a Tree (Firth, NE)















condition: *pretty dead* size / dimensions: *yay wide, yay high*
I have a few trees that are dead. If you'd like to use them for firewood (or to disassemble and put back together at your place, I don't care) you can come cut them down and haul them away. I don't know what killed them or how long they've been dead - but it's been at least 8 months. 

There are other trees at our place, but no, we are not letting anyone cut them for firewood or any other use (just to answer your question ahead of time). 

Take one or take all - but preference is given to someone that will take them all. I've sold and given away a lot of stuff on Craigslist and I don't like to make things complicated. So, show up with your working chainsaw and a trailer to haul it away. Clean up your mess. It's free.


----------



## Garmins dad

cantoo said:


> You know it would be fun to put fake plates on the truck, show up and drop the tree on the house and say oops and drive away. Some people deserve that.


He might but his family doesn't..


----------



## Mike from Maine

cantoo said:


> You know it would be fun to put fake plates on the truck, show up and drop the tree on the house and say oops and drive away. Some people deserve that.


That would make a great Allstate mayhem commercial...


----------



## Cheesecutter

free firewood (machesney park)










 
Free firewood- just need to cut up tree.


----------



## BillNole

Cheesecutter said:


> free firewood (machesney park)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free firewood- just need to cut up tree.



I was expecting to see a few more CL adds after the 60+mph winds with Sunday's storm, but I didn't see any. I missed this one somehow!


----------



## blacklocst

Cheesecutter said:


> free firewood (machesney park)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free firewood- just need to cut up tree.


To bad the guy doesn't burn, he could do all his cutting, splitting and stacking on the roof and when its seasoned he can just throw it down the chimney just like a rocket stove.


----------



## upsnake

Best offer - I cut up your tree and take the wood, you don't have a mess in your yard.... 
Oh way you want me to pay you to take my time, my gas, my equipment, my risk to clean up your yard? Umm Next.

This winter has sucked for firewood, everybody thinks they are sitting on 8 dollar a gal propane alternatives, 
Saw one that wanted 80 a FC (sorry third of a cord), of un-split pine, picked up.... 


Lost my 75 year old Cherry Tree Tuesday 5/13 to storm. (straight line winds)
Can be used as firewood, lumber. or ??? Tree is Green and almost leafed out!
*Best offer. *Thanks
Information call show contact info (landline)
Mark & Jane

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers


http://annarbor.craigslist.org/grd/4468973296.html


----------



## upsnake

Does it still work good for the new campfire?
Should I send them this, where it shows that willow is the one of the worst woods btu content wise? Haha
https://chimneysweeponline.com/howood.htm


Firewood from willow trees take it all. 2 trees, 3 big piles. Could be used in an outdoor burner. Great for the old campfire. Will help load.
contact Robin, email via this posting, call show contact info, or text show contact info.

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers

http://annarbor.craigslist.org/for/4465284380.html


----------



## teacherman

Zackman1801 said:


> if someone had a tree they needed me to cut that wasnt totally ridiculous i would do the job. but thats mostly because i am always that desperate for wood.



SOmetimes I'll do that because I enjoy doing it, and I don't mind the wood.


----------



## ReggieT

blacklocst said:


> To bad the guy doesn't burn, he could do all his cutting, splitting and stacking on the roof and when its seasoned he can just throw it down the chimney just like a rocket stove.


----------



## ReggieT

Mike from Maine said:


> That would make a great Allstate mayhem commercial...



AWESOME...


----------



## flotek

Willow is great for a campfire. .? That's funny ..Everyone is an expert arborist on craigslist . Half the trees are not even the correct species in the pictures. Willow stinks like urine and makes tons of ash . Nothing I'd want to cook hotdogs on lol. The best are when a walnut or cherry tree falls down. . They think they have a gold mine and try to sell random limbs for 500$ So you can take it to the mill and sell it for furniture


----------



## johndeereg

at least there isn't any poison ivy on the wood….

http://frederick.craigslist.org/zip/4473210098.html


----------



## ReggieT

*Free hackberry firewood*
*http://shoals.craigslist.org/zip/4457614517.html*


----------



## Mike from Maine

http://maine.craigslist.org/zip/4475465033.html


----------



## Deleted member 116684

http://asheville.craigslist.org/fuo/4467856359.html

I know this has nothing to do with firewood, but wood is involved.


----------



## ReggieT

inmansc said:


> http://asheville.craigslist.org/fuo/4467856359.html
> 
> I know this has nothing to do with firewood, but wood is involved.


Geez! She wrote a "War & Peace" lenghth description...bet she looks more like "Gabby Gator!"


----------



## firebrick43

O my, i can see why she is divorced. I especially found the part of burning or taking a chainsaw (good luck to with that) to the mattress! Thing is that it's not that well constructed and wants 900 dollars?? Then again I have seen many of sucker buy a cohorts crappy "rustic benches" for 300?


----------



## Cheesecutter

Dubuque CL had a couple ads I thought I'd pass along.

(Dubuque)Wow, I can have a bunch of useless rubble for my labor!!???

Regarding this ad ---- YOU COME AND GET AND BREAK UP THE FOUNDATION OF OLD CORN BIN YOU GET THE ROCK AND CEMENT FILL FOR FREE CALL RICK AT XXX XXX 5073
Oh boy! Hope I get there with my skid steer, jackammer, pickup, and dump trailer first!!! Who could pass up a half a days labor with thousands of dollars of equipment for a bunch of rubble??? What a jerk... 

ALSO


$100 bill removal service (Dubuque)
For all the people that brag about all there money. I have a removal service for your $100 bills. Will pick them up and dispose of them for FREE. End your burden of having to constantly count them. Never have to tell everyone again how much you got. Will take $50 and $20's for a small fee. Have dump truck if needed will try to get them all in one trip.


----------



## vanhalenps4

*Tree Removal for FREE Lumber*

I might use all the lumber in this lot to build a small cabin after removing the stumps and brush, of course.

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/wan/4533709814.html


----------



## pennsywoodburnr

Here's one that popped up a few days ago out near me.






Free downed trees. You haul them off and they are yours! Email for time to pick up


 Wow, I'm gonna jump all over this one!! Hopefully I don't get into a fistfight with all the other people who are showing up at the same time to get their score too!


----------



## nathandrews

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/grd/4493051675.html

Only $500.00!!!


----------



## zogger

nathandrews said:


> http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/grd/4493051675.html
> 
> Only $500.00!!!



The only thing better is if it was a huge black walnut hanging over a house...for the bargain sum of only 5 grand!! All yours, make millions!!!!


----------



## Hinerman

Log splitter

http://tulsa.craigslist.org/grd/4541533393.html


----------



## WoodTick007

Hinerman said:


> Log splitter
> 
> http://tulsa.craigslist.org/grd/4541533393.html


That engine/cylinder/pump will bend and twist that beam like a pretzel. . .that beam is way undersized.


----------



## Hinerman

WoodTick007 said:


> That engine/cylinder/pump will bend and twist that beam like a pretzel. . .that beam is way undersized.



Now that you mention it,,,no kidding.


----------



## unclemoustache

And what you save by heating with wood will be eaten up by fueling that engine.


----------



## unclemoustache

* Free Place to Drop off your unwanted Trees +$10-30.00 for gas money - $30*


Free Place to Drop off your unwanted Trees +$10-30.00 for gas money

If you are looking for a place to dump your unwanted tree -Not The Brush- I have a place that is easy with truck and trailer just pull up and drop off. IT must be hardwood Oak, Walnut,Locust,Ash, Hickory,Maple,Elm Please let me know what you have and send pictures of what you want to drop off. I would even be willing to give you gas Money! I can also pick up your wood for free just send pictures of what you have Must Send Pictures


----------



## WoodTick007

unclemoustache said:


> And what you save by heating with wood will be eaten up by fueling that engine.


Yes you speak the truth. . . Look at the numbers below....they are gph consumption and the numbers are staggering

Full Load: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
3/4 Load: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
1/2 Load: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]


----------



## Streblerm

unclemoustache said:


> * Free Place to Drop off your unwanted Trees +$10-30.00 for gas money - $30*
> 
> 
> Free Place to Drop off your unwanted Trees +$10-30.00 for gas money
> 
> If you are looking for a place to dump your unwanted tree -Not The Brush- I have a place that is easy with truck and trailer just pull up and drop off. IT must be hardwood Oak, Walnut,Locust,Ash, Hickory,Maple,Elm Please let me know what you have and send pictures of what you want to drop off. I would even be willing to give you gas Money! I can also pick up your wood for free just send pictures of what you have Must Send Pictures



I was thinking of posting pretty much the same ad but I wasn't going to descriminate based on hard/softwood. I figured I'd offer a few bucks for premium hardwoods.


----------



## BillNole

Streblerm said:


> I was thinking of posting pretty much the same ad but I wasn't going to descriminate based on hard/softwood. I figured I'd offer a few bucks for premium hardwoods.



We've got one similar that's been running for a few months in our local CL listings. I supposed it must work since the guy keeps putting it up... Not that I'm a fan since it might divert off a few freebies I might pick up on occasion.


----------



## zogger

WoodTick007 said:


> That engine/cylinder/pump will bend and twist that beam like a pretzel. . .that beam is way undersized.



...too bad it will only split many ricks of firewood, I would expect a big machine to do many cords.....

Wonder why he wants to sell it though? Seems a lot of work to make something like that and not have a need or use for it.


----------



## Hddnis

WoodTick007 said:


> Yes you speak the truth. . . Look at the numbers below....they are gph consumption and the numbers are staggering
> 
> Full Load: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 3/4 Load: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 1/2 Load: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]





I've got a few of those motors, not on any splitters, but they don't use anywhere near that much fuel.

Old flathead one runs 6+hrs on 5 gallons. Big overheard valve one just like on that splitter takes a bit more I'd say around 3+gph running pretty hard on a welder.

I'm not saying that big motor is a good idea on that splitter, unless it has a 3 second cycle time with full pressure on a single stage pump they are not going to come close to using all that HP. They have enough raw power there to run a full blown processor spitting out three cords an hour.


Mr. HE


----------



## WoodTick007

Hddnis said:


> I've got a few of those motors, not on any splitters, but they don't use anywhere near that much fuel.
> 
> Old flathead one runs 6+hrs on 5 gallons. Big overheard valve one just like on that splitter takes a bit more I'd say around 3+gph running pretty hard on a welder.
> 
> I'm not saying that big motor is a good idea on that splitter, unless it has a 3 second cycle time with full pressure on a single stage pump they are not going to come close to using all that HP. They have enough raw power there to run a full blown processor spitting out three cords an hour.
> 
> 
> Mr. HE


Those numbers were gph ratings established by Wisconsin. I can tell you that the flathead 18hp twin Briggs on my log splitter uses about a gallon an hour and maybe more. . .


----------



## Hddnis

WoodTick007 said:


> Those numbers were gph ratings established by Wisconsin. I can tell you that the flathead 18hp twin Briggs on my log splitter uses about a gallon an hour and maybe more. . .



Even with the lower numbers that I've experienced it is still too much fuel for a wood splitter. Sounds like your old briggs, good motor that they are, better turn out the wood to earn it's keep.

Fuel use is one reason that a splitter I just built for a guy uses only a 6.5hp engine. He wants fast and we've got it at 6-7second cycle time, but he didn't want to spend all his money on fuel. For the wood he runs it will have plenty of power, so with the speed it should make him some money.



Mr. HE


----------



## WoodTick007

Hddnis said:


> Even with the lower numbers that I've experienced it is still too much fuel for a wood splitter. Sounds like your old briggs, good motor that they are, better turn out the wood to earn it's keep.
> 
> Fuel use is one reason that a splitter I just built for a guy uses only a 6.5hp engine. He wants fast and we've got it at 6-7second cycle time, but he didn't want to spend all his money on fuel. For the wood he runs it will have plenty of power, so with the speed it should make him some money.
> The old 18hp horizontal briggs is just a classic. . . And I always wanted a twin cylinder splitter. . . It has a 6.5 gallon tank and does not make full day without adding fuel. I have its 13hp Honda replacement sitting on a shelf in the garage.... what I don't have is a Honda engine to pump bracket. . . Or the energy to make the engine/pump swap. LoL
> Thats 7 seconds out? Is that a 20 or 24 inch cylinder?


----------



## Hddnis

WoodTick007 said:


> The old 18hp horizontal briggs is just a classic. . . And I always wanted a twin cylinder splitter. . . It has a 6.5 gallon tank and does not make full day without adding fuel. I have its 13hp Honda replacement sitting on a shelf in the garage.... what I don't have is a Honda engine to pump bracket. . . Or the energy to make the engine/pump swap. LoL
> Thats 7 seconds out? Is that a 20 or 24 inch cylinder?



I like the old briggs motors myself, I have a 19hp twin, same basic engine as your 18hp no doubt, that I really want to put on a splitter. I've got some ideas to make it produce enough that the fuel use won't be too bad. (I hope lol)

Another one I have that is going on a small tractor is a Briggs 16hp horizontal shaft single cylinder, old cast iron block motor. It has real good torque rise and just loves to lug down and pull, so tractor duty it is. You pay for it in fuel though, it is at least a gallon an hour.

Ram on the one I just built is 3.5x18x2 so only 14 tons actual force at 3000psi

Pump is 13 gpm two stage for extension speed of 3.5 seconds and retraction speed of 2.5 seconds. Low stage is 3gpm so when it drops down it gets slow, but 90% of what he splits will not drop the pump to low. He only splits 16" wood to sell so extra stroke is just time and money wasted. He only wanted a 16" stroke, but I convinced him that even with a 2" setback from the wedge he need more room to get rounds in place. I also built it so he can drop in a 5x24x2 cylinder if he ever wants.



Mr. HE


----------



## zogger

Hddnis said:


> I like the old briggs motors myself, I have a 19hp twin, same basic engine as your 18hp no doubt, that I really want to put on a splitter. I've got some ideas to make it produce enough that the fuel use won't be too bad. (I hope lol)
> 
> Another one I have that is going on a small tractor is a Briggs 16hp horizontal shaft single cylinder, old cast iron block motor. It has real good torque rise and just loves to lug down and pull, so tractor duty it is. You pay for it in fuel though, it is at least a gallon an hour.
> 
> Ram on the one I just built is 3.5x18x2 so only 14 tons actual force at 3000psi
> 
> Pump is 13 gpm two stage for extension speed of 3.5 seconds and retraction speed of 2.5 seconds. Low stage is 3gpm so when it drops down it gets slow, but 90% of what he splits will not drop the pump to low. He only splits 16" wood to sell so extra stroke is just time and money wasted. He only wanted a 16" stroke, but I convinced him that even with a 2" setback from the wedge he need more room to get rounds in place. I also built it so he can drop in a 5x24x2 cylinder if he ever wants.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. HE



I have some make or another antique old walk behind field mower with a big single cylinder cast iron briggs on it. I don't know the HP just it was "decent" albeit tired when it got parked. Electric start with a "starterator" system. Self propelled, ag tires on it, front deck. I am thinking lose the deck and blade, reverse the handles somehow to how it engages forward or backward, and have something that can drag out small logs/big rounds with a little boom or a box and ramp on the back or something. 

The only way to change drive ratios is loosen and move a belt. Low is real dang low though. Sorta sitting in one of my "too good to scrap, but doesn't exactly work right now" heaps. Something like a half size Dr powerwagon setup was my idea.


----------



## OnTheRoad

*http://topeka.craigslist.org/grd/4526261444.html*

*BRAND NEW IN BOX CHAINSAW CHAIN SHARPENER - $105 (NORTH TOPEKA)*










up for sale 1 chainsaw chain sharpener.....BRAND NEW IN BOX with extra blades...$105 or best offer


----------



## Philbert

OnTheRoad said:


> *BRAND NEW IN BOX CHAINSAW CHAIN SHARPENER - $105 (NORTH TOPEKA)*



Is this yours? If so, it belongs in the. 'Trading Post' section. This is where we make fun of stupid CL ads.

Philbert


----------



## OnTheRoad

Philbert said:


> Is this yours? If so, it belongs in the. 'Trading Post' section. This is where we make fun of stupid CL ads.
> 
> Philbert




I found this listing earlier and no, it's not mine. I generally don't advertise used, dirty items as "BRAND NEW IN BOX!"


Thanks, bud. You made me lol.


----------



## WoodTick007

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/tls/4530289808.html
This was priced at $600 to start......what a POS. Notice the ductape pullcord handle. Maybe it needs to be in a section: WHAT ARE THEY THINKING


----------



## mperkins582

* 880 stihl - $1400 (fitchburg ma)*









© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map) (yahoo map)

condition: newsize / dimensions: chain saw

I am selling my brand new 880 stihl chain saw it comes with a 30 inch bar and chain 
.404 pitch chain its a comical saw it has not had one tank of gas run through it yet if you are interested please feel free to give me a call this saw retails for 1900 dollars this is a great deal it has never seen work yet

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers
the only thing i find comical is the price


----------



## Mike-M

http://longisland.craigslist.org/fgs/4513906204.html 

* TREE CUT DOWN (setauket) *
HI IM WORK FOR TREE COMPANY BUT IN MY DAY OFF OR WEEK END I CAN TAKE DONW TREES FOR YOU SO IF YOU NEED CUT DOWN TREES, PRUNING, TOPPING, SHAVED, ELEVATION, BUSH FALL DOWN I CAN TIE UP. Please call or text. At 6313656864. Thanks.


----------



## Philbert

(He needs to wear ear plugs when running his chainsaw).

Philbert


----------



## WoodTick007

When I see a POS like this it would't be a big deal if his ad read "great for hauling bags of foam peanuts or heilum balloons. To think this was used as a "GREAT WOOD HAULER"...is reckless bordering on criminal. Looks like he ductaped an axle to a bedframe garbaged picked on trash day...... WOW.

http://jxn.craigslist.org/for/4524988704.html

Posted: 21 days ago
trailer, homemade - $300 

This is a heavy duty homemade trailer
12 feet long x 5 feet wide
single axle
Good wood hauling trailer.

No texts or emails please. Cash only.


----------



## Deleted member 116684

WoodTick007 said:


> When I see a POS like this it would't be a big deal if his ad read "great for hauling bags of foam peanuts or heilum balloons. To think this was used as a "GREAT WOOD HAULER"...is reckless bordering on criminal. Looks like he ductaped an axle to a bedframe garbaged picked on trash day...... WOW.
> 
> http://jxn.craigslist.org/for/4524988704.html
> 
> Posted: 21 days ago
> trailer, homemade - $300
> 
> This is a heavy duty homemade trailer
> 12 feet long x 5 feet wide
> single axle
> Good wood hauling trailer.
> 
> No texts or emails please. Cash only.




there something so ghetto about that its beautiful


----------



## unclemoustache

It does have a certain charm about it. I like how the leaf springs don't seem to line up with the edge of the trailer.






And to be honest, I paid $50 for a trailer in worse shape than this one!

.


----------



## Zeus103363

mperkins582 said:


> * 880 stihl - $1400 (fitchburg ma)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji767] craigslist - Map data [emoji767] OpenStreetMap
> (google map) (yahoo map)
> 
> condition: newsize / dimensions: chain saw
> 
> I am selling my brand new 880 stihl chain saw it comes with a 30 inch bar and chain
> .404 pitch chain its a comical saw it has not had one tank of gas run through it yet if you are interested please feel free to give me a call this saw retails for 1900 dollars this is a great deal it has never seen work yet
> 
> do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers
> the only thing i find comical is the price




This exact add is listed twice on Craigslist in my area. One is for $2000 bucks, the other is for $600. Both says to contact by email only. I think its a scam ! Beware!


Thanks


----------



## zogger

unclemoustache said:


> It does have a certain charm about it. I like how the leaf springs don't seem to line up with the edge of the trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> And to be honest, I paid $50 for a trailer in worse shape than this one!
> 
> .



I wondered who wound up with my old RV.....


----------



## WoodTick007

unclemoustache said:


> It does have a certain charm about it. I like how the leaf springs don't seem to line up with the edge of the trailer.
> 
> View attachment 358513
> 
> View attachment 358514
> 
> 
> And to be honest, I paid $50 for a trailer in worse shape than this one!
> 
> .


You know what you call that trailer? Trouble, Danger, Hazard, Accident ...lol And my problem is not with the trailer itself....but the fact that morons like him/her....has taken it on a public road and surely endangered the lives and safety of others.


----------



## WoodTick007

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/grd/4552469097.html
This is some really poor quality construction, welding, cutting lol..... but notice the top $ price


----------



## unclemoustache

Bad welding, but you have to admit, all the components are brand new. Motor, pump, tires, trailer hitch and winch, etc.


----------



## dieselfitter

WoodTick007 said:


> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/grd/4552469097.html
> This is some really poor quality construction, welding, cutting lol..... but notice the top $ price


The trailer part of it is cool. I wonder what it originally was. You are right about the quality of the welding/fabrication. It is on par with mine, when I was 14 years old.


----------



## dieselfitter

WoodTick007 said:


> When I see a POS like this it would't be a big deal if his ad read "great for hauling bags of foam peanuts or heilum balloons. To think this was used as a "GREAT WOOD HAULER"...is reckless bordering on criminal. Looks like he ductaped an axle to a bedframe garbaged picked on trash day...... WOW.
> 
> http://jxn.craigslist.org/for/4524988704.html
> 
> Posted: 21 days ago
> trailer, homemade - $300
> 
> This is a heavy duty homemade trailer
> 12 feet long x 5 feet wide
> single axle
> Good wood hauling trailer.
> 
> No texts or emails please. Cash only.


I think what the seller is saying is, if you strapped some 4"x4"'x8's to it (to compensate for the lack of frame) it would, in a sense, haul those wood 4"x4"'s.


----------



## turnkey4099

unclemoustache said:


> It does have a certain charm about it. I like how the leaf springs don't seem to line up with the edge of the trailer.
> 
> View attachment 358513
> 
> View attachment 358514
> 
> 
> And to be honest, I paid $50 for a trailer in worse shape than this one!
> 
> .



Nearing the retirement from the AF time, I took a class in welding to have some skill I could get a job with. Shop instructor hauled in a hangar door to make a trailer out of. Used single axle with two wheel bogies on the end. Nice job and we got a lot of welding experience out of it. His 'knowledge and design' work left a lot to be desired when it came to the springs. He had us weld the mount on one end and the opposite end solid with no spring shackles. No way for those springs to move at all.

Harry K


----------



## H-Ranch

dieselfitter said:


> The trailer part of it is cool. I wonder what it originally was. You are right about the quality of the welding/fabrication. It is on par with mine, when I was 14 years old.


I don't know what it was before, but the beam looks like it could be a section of railroad track rail mounted upside down?


----------



## Mike-M

if you do a CL search for "heavy duty" all sorts of funny **** comes up


----------



## macattack_ga

http://baltimore.craigslist.org/for/4566040749.html
Large Red Oak Tree Wood for Sale - $50 (White Hall, MD)




This is a large red oak that was recently struck at its base by lightning and is lying on the ground. It's easy to get to, only a few feet off the driveway. This red oak is approximately 70-75 feet long and 6 to 7 feet in circumference at the base. You will have to cut it up yourself. I'll guarantee one and a half cords.


----------



## JeffHK454

macattack_ga said:


> http://baltimore.craigslist.org/for/4566040749.html
> Large Red Oak Tree Wood for Sale - $50 (White Hall, MD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a large red oak that was recently struck at its base by lightning and is lying on the ground. It's easy to get to, only a few feet off the driveway. This red oak is approximately 70-75 feet long and 6 to 7 feet in circumference at the base. You will have to cut it up yourself. I'll guarantee one and a half cords.




I respond to all these adds by politely telling them that there's very little chance of anybody paying to clean up their property and that I would be more than happy to remove the usable wood at no cost. I've done pretty good over the years convincing people that the tree that fell out back isn't a goldmine .


----------



## TeeMan

http://batonrouge.craigslist.org/for/4546946643.html


----------



## steved

http://providence.craigslist.org/for/4561247879.html

Stihl clone??


----------



## zogger

steved said:


> http://providence.craigslist.org/for/4561247879.html
> 
> Stihl clone??



Could be


----------



## cat-face timber

Looks like it to me.

But what do I know?


----------



## macattack_ga

* OAK FIREWOOD * R O U N D S * DEALERS ALSO WELCOMED * CORD PRICE - $128 (SMALLER ROUNDS ARE AVAILABLE / OAK*CHERRY CALL 4 PRICING /)*










condition: *new*


----------



## bigblue0827

http://york.craigslist.org/wan/4578493106.html

I'm looking for free firewood to burn in our fire pit. I do not have a truck so it would be great if it could be delivered as well. Contact me if you have any! Thanks! Kevin


----------



## luckydozenfarm

Im thinking of putting an ad in for Firewood Classes. Teach you how to cut and split firewood, learn the proper technique for stacking, rolling logs to the splitter. Classes start at $4000 a season. You must bring your own gloves and be ready to learn!! Must be able to split and stack 30 cords upon completion of the course to graduate. 

Think that will fly??


----------



## zogger

luckydozenfarm said:


> Im thinking of putting an ad in for Firewood Classes. Teach you how to cut and split firewood, learn the proper technique for stacking, rolling logs to the splitter. Classes start at $4000 a season. You must bring your own gloves and be ready to learn!! Must be able to split and stack 30 cords upon completion of the course to graduate.
> 
> Think that will fly??


----------



## LegDeLimber

luckydozenfarm said:


> Im thinking of putting an ad in for Firewood Classes.
> Think that will fly??


hmmm, find the Hipster/Artesan angle and you might get a couple of seasons run from it.

Excuse me now while I go try to get that concept back out of my mind.


----------



## luckydozenfarm

As stupid as that sounds, I actually have people that come out to my fields to pick vegetables and they pay me for the experience. Especially during the fall when pumpkin season is here. I haven't picked a pumpkin in years. LOL


----------



## LegDeLimber

I don't know what makes stuff so special/valuable in my area.

http://charlotte.craigslist.org/grq/4514990171.html
OREGON CHAINSAW CHAIN (NONE) - $22 (ROCK HILL SC) 
WE HAVE FOR SALE A OREGON CHAINSAW CHAIN

IT IS USED BUT IN GOOD CONDITION

D70

20" 50 CM

ECHO HOMELITE MASTER CRAFT MCCULLOCH POULAN

IF YOU HAVE MORE QUESTION YOU CAN CALL USE AT

**** **** PAWN SHOP


----------



## Philbert

Of course, these are not used - have not been tested I suppose?

Philbert


----------



## steve.b




----------



## ReggieT

luckydozenfarm said:


> Im thinking of putting an ad in for Firewood Classes. Teach you how to cut and split firewood, learn the proper technique for stacking, rolling logs to the splitter. Classes start at $4000 a season. You must bring your own gloves and be ready to learn!! Must be able to split and stack 30 cords upon completion of the course to graduate.
> 
> Think that will fly??


opcorn:


----------



## unclemoustache

bigblue0827 said:


> http://york.craigslist.org/wan/4578493106.html
> 
> I'm looking for free firewood to burn in our fire pit. I do not have a truck so it would be great if it could be delivered as well. Contact me if you have any! Thanks! Kevin





I've got some! Free wood, will deliver. There is a just a 'small' delivery charge, of course. 


.


----------



## unclemoustache

luckydozenfarm said:


> Im thinking of putting an ad in for Firewood Classes. Teach you how to cut and split firewood, learn the proper technique for stacking, rolling logs to the splitter. Classes start at $4000 a season. You must bring your own gloves and be ready to learn!! Must be able to split and stack 30 cords upon completion of the course to graduate.
> 
> Think that will fly??




Not at that price, but you could get a fair bit split for free. You got any kids with friends? Get them interested, and tell them about lumberjacks, axes, Paul Bunyan, etc. and then tell them they can have an experience themselves. They'd get pretty excited about it for a few hours. The old Tom Sawyer whitewashing trick, you know.


----------



## luckydozenfarm

I have two kids. But the law of diminishing returns comes into play with that. 1 kid working=1 kid working...2 kids working=1/2 kid working....3 kids working=1/3 kid working...4+ kids=pretty much nothing getting done.. 

I had a group of kids come out to help pick pumpkins one time from a boy scout troop. Might as well have done it myself blindfolded.


----------



## unclemoustache

luckydozenfarm said:


> I have two kids. But the law of diminishing returns comes into play with that. 1 kid working=1 kid working...2 kids working=1/2 kid working....3 kids working=1/3 kid working...4+ kids=pretty much nothing getting done..
> 
> I had a group of kids come out to help pick pumpkins one time from a boy scout troop. Might as well have done it myself blindfolded.



I see some management training is needed here. There are two main ways to motivate kids - fear and reward. With my own kids, they do what I tell them because disobedience means pain, and life is so much better for them to obey their papa. Unfortunately, swatting other kids is now frowned upon (or grounds for a lawsuit), so you can do what I do when I have kid workers - pay them and bark at them, saying that if they don't get moving faster their wages will be cut. It's much better to have them work by the job rather than by the hour. For example, pay them a certain amount to split a cord of wood, rather than work for a couple hours. That way they faster they work, the more they earn per hour. If you have a bunch of kids, it's often good to make a scapegoat out of the rotten one. Be hard on him and if he's just a lazy jerk, fire him in front of the others. That will motivate the others to work harder, and give the kid a good lesson in life. If you don't, then he will bring the rest of the group down. Happens every time. Good school teachers know this tactic. Had it used on me once, actually. Government teacher blasted me the first day of school, letting everyone know where the line was and what would happen if it was crossed. Never had a problem all year from me or anyone else.

Anyway, this is the Craigslist thread, not Uncle's Advice thread, so here's a typical one again.

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/mat/4590755954.html

* Free Pin Oak Tree For Firewood or Building Lumber (St. Peters, MO)*
Need to call me and not email, for some reason I can't reply to CL email.

Wasn't certain where to place this ad but I have a large (circumference is 84 inches at base) pin oak tree that I want taken down and thought someone may want to take it down with no cost to me for the huge amount of oak firewood for this coming cold season. May want to use the limbs for firewood and take to sawmill for quality oak lumbar/boards.


----------



## brenndatomu

unclemoustache said:


> Government teacher blasted me the first day of school, letting everyone know where the line was and what would happen if it was crossed.


Prolly knew from experience, any kid with a 'stache like that was gonna be trouble, better nip it in the bud _now_!


----------



## unclemoustache




----------



## bigblue0827

http://york.craigslist.org/zip/4565219385.html

Free wood..just cut down a maple tree about 15' tall. Bring help...must load and hall. My phone is...

I e-mailed him and told him I will come get it for $200. That is pays ME $200.


----------



## bigblue0827

http://york.craigslist.org/zip/4561793749.html

What a deal!!!!


----------



## brenndatomu

this is more interesting than funny...


----------



## zogger

brenndatomu said:


> this is more interesting than funny...



Any good running countervibe is a good saw. And that one with a full bowbar, etc is more valuable than most.


----------



## blades

Appleton , WI CL ad 4593487261, wants someone to pay him to clear his lot , get to keep wood.


----------



## amateur hour

* Free/Trade Cut Hard Wood logs- not split (Canton) *
condition: *excellent*

I had a hardwood tree taken down but had the logs left behind. It is seasoned for about 1 1/2 years. There is at least 25 feet of tree trunk with a 3-4 foot diameter. It is currently cut in about 4 foot pieces with all branches removed. It would need to be cut in smaller pieces to get it on a truck and remove it from my property. In return I was hoping to have you cut down a few small trees that have no obstacles. If you want that wood you can have that also. If interested call Stacey at ...


----------



## cantoo

I'm thinking "Stacey" should have posted a picture. Of herself.


----------



## Zeus103363




----------



## stihlaficionado

Zeus103363 said:


>



that's too good of a deal…I'd say offer the guy a couple hundred $


----------



## macattack_ga

"over thousands of dollars of free wood"


Tree Removal/Free Wood (Kingstowne)








FREE WOOD: I have a rather large tree in my backyard that needs removing. It is a watering maple. I am offering ALL the wood from the tree for free to any logger and/or person who wants to cut it down. That alone is over thousands of dollars of free wood. The tree is about 50' high. You cut it down, you take the wood to sell or keep. Serious inquiries only as I would like to this tree removed.


----------



## Marine5068

cjcocn said:


> :jawdrop: :jawdrop:
> 
> Double-unbelievable!
> 
> This thread reminds me of my neighbor who last winter called me in January and told me (not asked - told me) that they were going to have to take some of my wood because they ran out. ..... They made out just as poorly as when they came over to tell me that I had to clean out my barn so that they could use it for their horses ... or the time that they told me that I had to go and shoot a skunk that they had trapped under their trailer ... or the time they told me that I had to take the machines that I rented and do their driveway and dig them a ditch ... or ...  ... ok, now I'm just depressing myself.



I have a neighbour like that. Well not THAT crazy sounding, but a little bit rude. The second day after I bought my place and was cleaning up all the crap from the lazy previous owners and cutting and burning off old wet logs, he came walking over and told me I couldn't burn anything for too long here. I said that I'm cleaning up the place and all the garbage that his neighbour left me....My bonfire burned for three days....LOL.
Don't cha just love it?


----------



## steve.b

http://wausau.craigslist.org/cto/4563938452.html. This guy is funny


----------



## Zeus103363

steve.b said:


> http://wausau.craigslist.org/cto/4563938452.html. This guy is funny


----------



## Jakers

steve.b said:


> http://wausau.craigslist.org/cto/4563938452.html. This guy is funny


Oh my...


----------



## cat10ken

It sounds like you better get the crotch enlarged in your pants before you buy that Jeep!


----------



## amateur hour

Is there a program or something that I can use to set-up searches for multiple areas at once for craigslist?


----------



## Woodpulp

amateur hour said:


> Is there a program or something that I can use to set-up searches for multiple areas at once for craigslist?


Try searchtempest.com.


----------



## dwasifar

Better jump on this hella deal on a splitter:


----------



## Jutt




----------



## zogger

Must be one them hybrid vehicles....


----------



## ReggieT

*Free Oak wood- large tree trunk 4 feet in diameter and 16 feet long!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*http://nashville.craigslist.org/zip/4604669641.html*
*



*


----------



## Jutt

ReggieT said:


> *Free Oak wood- large tree trunk 4 feet in diameter and 16 feet long!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> *http://nashville.craigslist.org/zip/4604669641.html*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks to be easy access, could pull splitter up to rounds and split vertically. Get to run your big saw(s). Someone jump on that!


----------



## Zeus103363

Jutt said:


> Looks to be easy access, could pull splitter up to rounds and split vertically. Get to run your big saw(s). Someone jump on that!


 

Somebody send Gunny a PM! 


Thanks


----------



## JeffHK454

ReggieT said:


> *Free Oak wood- large tree trunk 4 feet in diameter and 16 feet long!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> *http://nashville.craigslist.org/zip/4604669641.html*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's looks like something my stupid butt would get into.....


----------



## ReggieT

JeffHK454 said:


> That's looks like something my stupid butt would get into.....


Yes sir...it does look mighty tempting...a ton of firewood or some nice board slabs!!


----------



## mn woodcutter

This guy will probably have a bidding war on his hands! Hahaha


----------



## ReggieT

mn woodcutter said:


> This guy will probably have a bidding war on his hands! Hahaha


Wow! How much could you possibly get out of it from some Walnut Woodworkers?


----------



## mn woodcutter

That guy must think walnut is a precious metal.


----------



## blades

mn woodcutter said:


> That guy must think walnut is a precious metal.


Awful lot of that going on this year , not only walnut but some others as well.


----------



## Jakers




----------



## Zale

I never get tired of that video.


----------



## esshup

dwasifar said:


> Better jump on this hella deal on a splitter:


 HA! That's about 20 miles from here.


----------



## dwasifar

Not Craigslist, but funny anyway:


----------



## Jutt

Maybe in south Florida....


----------



## zogger

Jutt said:


> Maybe in south Florida....



Barbie doll house maybe.....


----------



## ReggieT

zogger said:


> Barbie doll house maybe.....


My thoughts exactly...perhaps a local hobbit will nab it up!


----------



## ReggieT

*I need cheap/free firewood - $20 (crestwood)*
* https://bham.craigslist.org/wan/4582732804.html*
I am looking for either free or cheap firewood. I'll pay 20 for a truck load of wood. Doesn't matter what kind. 
Text Greg at 205 746 463one if u can help. Thanks


----------



## nbouley010

Looking at the free section in the Green Bay, WI area..... 'bout 20 posts for "free wood" in the form of stand trees. Only problem is they'd need some of you mofessional tree climbers to chunk it down. They're gonna get some yay-hoo come and drop some decent sized branches/trees on the house/garage/swing set. Wish there were some before and after pics of these firewood posts.... could start a thread of it's own I'm sure.


----------



## ReggieT

nbouley010 said:


> Looking at the free section in the Green Bay, WI area..... 'bout 20 posts for "free wood" in the form of stand trees. Only problem is they'd need some of you mofessional tree climbers to chunk it down. They're gonna get some yay-hoo come and drop some decent sized branches/trees on the house/garage/swing set. Wish there were some before and after pics of these firewood posts.... could start a thread of it's own I'm sure.


Yep...many are still debating the difference between a "tree & firewood!"


----------



## unclemoustache

ReggieT said:


> *I need cheap/free firewood - $20 (crestwood)*
> * https://bham.craigslist.org/wan/4582732804.html*
> I am looking for either free or cheap firewood. I'll pay 20 for a truck load of wood. Doesn't matter what kind.
> Text Greg at 205 746 463one if u can help. Thanks




Hey, I'd rake up all the junk in my woodlot and give it to him for half that price!!

.


----------



## 066blaster

This is
some good firewood


----------



## gunny100

coog said:


> As some of you know, I has a great score on C.L a couple of weeks ago (see Craiglist Locust).So, with high hopes, I answered another "Free Firewood" ad a few days ago by providing my name, address and # to the e-mail account.I got a call yesterday from the woman who told me that she had two trees down, and if I did "a little work" I could have the wood.I didn't hang up until she had mentioned 'new roof', 'replace rotted fascia and soffit' and, I think, 'paint'.After all, she said, she was "just a woman" and couldn't do these things! I just want to know whose ex-wife this was...


what the F--- is her problem


----------



## gunny100

i think the laidy is a nut case


----------



## wtrass

I got a kick out of this. 


Car full of wood - $10 (Vestal)



condition: *good*
My Neon full of wood for burning or landscaping. First come first served. $10 for all.


----------



## nbouley010

> Car full of wood - $10 (Vestal)[ /QUOTE]
> 
> I'd take a car for $10


----------



## Marshy

FREE Sexy Romantic Fire Wood!!!!!!!!!

I have lots of free scrap wood available. This is mostly wood that breaks off of wooden pallets. This would be great for bonfires and camp fires. Guaranteed to get you laid. This sexy wood will set the romantic atmosphere that your woman has desired for years. Rekindle the flame of love. Also would be great to take the wood and make new pallets and sell them. We are located off of Fulton Industrial Boulevard near Six Flags.
http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/atl/4517037925.html


----------



## WoodTick007

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/grd/4640754119.html $200 brush pile.

tons of firewood - $200 (taylor)

<1 of 4>

Literally tons of firewood.
Two full trees that were standing, dead, and seasoned .
Just as much green oak and maple .
Everything cut into large chunks, nothing split.
have pics to send to an email address.
First 200.00 or best bid by Oct1st gets it.
I'm guessing 5 face cords once split.
great deal for someone with a log splitter.


----------



## nbouley010

http://northernwi.craigslist.org/zip/4597434675.html

Is this what a fishing pier personals ad looks like?


----------



## Philbert

*Not Quite CraigsList . . .*

But close enough. Apparently, Sears also sells stuff for other people through their Marketplace, kind of like Amazon and eBay do, so I hope that it is OK to post this here. I don't think that they will get any positive mileage out of it! Only twice what Lowes asks for the same saw!

Philbert


----------



## Jakers

* Free Cat (NY Mills)*







Ugh, my mother wants me to post the following exactly as she wrote it in her words:


ME: Free cat; it doesn't like other cats and dogs but is very sweet with people.

MY MOTHER: "My cousin stayed at my house for 2 1/2 months this summer. She left suddenly and I tried to give her a chance to get her cat to no avail. This young cat is the sweetest cat ever. She even lets me clip her nails. My problem is this...she is deathly afraid of other dogs and cats. She has been living under my 2nd bedroom bed 24-7. She even has a problem with me using a baby gate for fear one of my animals will be near. Therefore I have to keep the bedroom door closed so she fells safe. I ahve contacted no kill shelters, and veterinarians to no avail, asked all my friends, with no luck. She, (It'll Bit, because she's small in stature), would be perfect for small children because she is so cuddly and loves to be held and hugged. She is strictly an indoor cat. She is buff with white. If you want a forever kitty, It'll Bit would warm your heart and if you have children, all the better. Please help me find a loving home for her".

ME: Someone take the damn cat.

P.S. This is not the actual cat nor does it carry a gun.


----------



## Sledneck_77

Bummer I wanted the Barrel


----------



## unclemoustache




----------



## unclemoustache




----------



## zogger

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 375509



Well, shoot, figured you'd be all over that one, for an emergency ten holer backyard outhouse, like..the zombie apocalypse and the sewer ain't workin...


----------



## CRThomas

You fellows must live down the street from me.


----------



## Cheesecutter

Priorities.... this guy has them.
Need to sell this stuff to buy an ax - $15 (Portage/Montello)
< >


























I have gone through my belongings and found some things to part with. I am in desperate need of a new splitting ax sooner than later. The items I have are as follows:

Older Jack LaLanne juicer. Could use a good cleaning, works great- $20

Oregon D70 Chain saw chain NIB- $10

Asphalt fiber roof coating, brand new, unopened- $15

Poulan leaf blower, needs work- $20

Uniden scanner. Scans police, fire, etc.- $50

45' long 4' high chain link fence- $40

50,000-80,000 BTU Propane convection heater w/ 2 20 lb tanks- $65

All prices are OBO,


----------



## brenndatomu

That ad ^^^ has to be from someone here on AS, all the Fiskars hooplah finally got to 'em


----------



## Woodpulp

What a Deal! 

TRADE JOHN DEERE FOR CUT SPLIT WOOD

http://newlondon.craigslist.org/grd/4721489587.html

condition: excellent size / dimensions: john deere snow blower

I have a perfect condition John Deere 5/24 Snow blower, made in the U.S.A. all steal not the garbage that box stores try to sell as a JD today. It is worth 500 and when the weather turns worse will sell at this price. That being said I would like to trade my snow blower for 2 1/2 cords of seasoned cut split HARDWOOD and delivered to me in sterling, ct.
Wood sells for 200/cord now so its an even trade. Only call/text if you want to trade...no haggling, not interested in less then 2 1/2 cords, no I will not pick it up...you deliver 21/2 cords/cut/split/seasoned and get the snow blower today 10.19.14

call or text/number in contact section above, thank you for your time


----------



## jack_90125

ok if you are like me we got a million dollars lying out back according to this persons ads. now lets get slicing haha
http://waterloo.craigslist.org/art/4736425206.html


----------



## KenJax Tree

jack_90125 said:


> ok if you are like me we got a million dollars lying out back according to this persons ads. now lets get slicing haha
> http://waterloo.craigslist.org/art/4736425206.html


I just cut 15 a few weeks ago for my BIL and future SIL wedding shower


----------



## nbouley010

jack_90125 said:


> ok if you are like me we got a million dollars lying out back according to this persons ads. now lets get slicing haha
> http://waterloo.craigslist.org/art/4736425206.html


Hell I have a couple dozen all sanded nice and some even have some circular glass on the tops. We used em for our wedding cake, hot plates, and name places


----------



## unclemoustache

Gave some to a neighbor for free. I even gave him a couple from the W-KY GTG. Now THOSE should be valuable!


----------



## nbouley010

Anyone need a new couch? 
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/bar/4725867283.html


----------



## nbouley010

Concerned citizen at their finesthttp://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/pet/4737847750.html
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/pet/4737847750.html


----------



## unclemoustache

* Oak tree trunk, 4' wide (Fairview Heights)*







PPU Oak tree trunk, 4' wide, free. No rotting. Span is 4' at the base. Very nice for furniture, crafts, whatever. 
The trunk is approximately 25-30' tall and has been felled. You must take the entire trunk. Contact by call or text.





If it weren't going to rain tomorrow, I'd be calling on this one. That place will be muddy for a few days. We'll see if it's still there by the weekend.


----------



## merr6267

Am I missing something about White (Paper) Birch?

I am burning the tree from my brother's yard right now . . . It was about 1.5 cord with the 5 trunks that it had . . . Did I miss out on a fortune?


----------



## Philbert

I got almost that same haul from my neighbor's birch across the street. Tree trimmers were happy to let me have it!

Philbert


----------



## merr6267

I'm considering driving by there tomorrow morning on my way to work . . . If that magical tree is worth $50 per 9" diameter stick, well then I'm going to start stealing them from along the county roads . . . the fines would be worth it. Haha.


----------



## taskswap

We just had five trees cut down TODAY. the wood is beautiful and ready to be seasoned for next year.
Serious inquiries only. We are looking for quick easy offers as we only want to try to get back some of the money it costs to cut them all down. Make us an offer! 
Call us and give us an offer. Its cut ready for you to take.
Thank you



The part I love most is "quick easy offers". I was thinking of offering to take it for him for $200. Is that too much to charge?


----------



## OnTheRoad

Seriously?

* Looking for wood to keep winter bills down (Grandview)*

I recently moved my family to Kansas City from Minneapolis. The house we moved into has an airtight fireplace insert. Between reestablishing my family hear and working I haven't had time to find wood. We are hoping to keep our bills down by burning wood but buying wood would be pointless. Might as well keep the furnace on. If anyone has wood they can donate to us it would be much appreciated. I can split logs but not cut them to fit so pre cut logs would be best. I can barrow a truck and trailer if you need me to pick it up. Thanks for reading. Have a Good Day!

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers
post id: 4749244007


posted: 13 days ago


updated: 3 days ago

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/wan/4749244007.html


----------



## nbouley010

http://greenbay.craigslist.org/clo/4769434286.html

.....Yup


----------



## Sledneck_77

TE="nbouley010, post: 5043116, member: 123738"]http://greenbay.craigslist.org/clo/4769434286.html

.....Yup[/QUOTE]
No way hahaha not sure if that's free wood!


----------



## OnTheRoad

nbouley010 said:


> http://greenbay.craigslist.org/clo/4769434286.html
> 
> .....Yup


"She" is probably selling some of those. If you ever need to kill some time, log onto Adult Ebay and see what's offered there. Used work socks, used draws, custom pictures... you name it.


----------



## kyle1!

They need some help moving stuff

family of 2 2/babies in need of u haul (ss)
my family is moving these last couple days and we are in need of a u-haul just to move our beds and our crib for a newborn if you could help us out and take us to the U Haul store and get to see u Haul we would greatly appreciate it we would be able to write a contract to pay you back if it is something that you would want me you really need help because we have to be out in one day please even if you have a truck that would help is it would be a small loan just a few things that we can't fit into our own vehiclewe are completely broke because we spent all our money getting our new house right now we are all sleeping on the floor so if you could please help email or call me as soon as you can thank you very much

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers
Another one

http://desmoines.craigslist.org/zip/4751943350.html

That had to be spendy but I guess if you don't like it removal is needed.


----------



## BillNole

kyle1! said:


> http://desmoines.craigslist.org/zip/4751943350.html
> 
> That had to be spendy but I guess if you don't like it removal is needed.



Or, I wonder if this might have involved a HOA violation, leading to an order to remove it. I understand why some people like them, but HOA's can get out of hand in a hurry sometimes. Not a fan myself, but to each is own.


----------



## Sawdust7

coog said:


> As some of you know, I has a great score on C.L a couple of weeks ago (see Craiglist Locust).So, with high hopes, I answered another "Free Firewood" ad a few days ago by providing my name, address and # to the e-mail account.I got a call yesterday from the woman who told me that she had two trees down, and if I did "a little work" I could have the wood.I didn't hang up until she had mentioned 'new roof', 'replace rotted fascia and soffit' and, I think, 'paint'.After all, she said, she was "just a woman" and couldn't do these things! I just want to know whose ex-wife this was...


 
You didn't check her out? You never know, could have been the love of your lifetime!  
Please don't let your wife woop up on me. I'm to old to get wooped . . . again. I'm nice to my wife now days.


----------



## R2D

http://southbend.craigslist.org/hss/4731965167.html

"Um. Not to worried about the kids. Kids are kids. A mess is a mess. And dirt is dirt. And piss and puke is piss and puke. Not worried about that. Um..just let us know"


----------



## Marine5068

unclemoustache said:


> * Oak tree trunk, 4' wide (Fairview Heights)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PPU Oak tree trunk, 4' wide, free. No rotting. Span is 4' at the base. Very nice for furniture, crafts, whatever.
> The trunk is approximately 25-30' tall and has been felled. You must take the entire trunk. Contact by call or text.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it weren't going to rain tomorrow, I'd be calling on this one. That place will be muddy for a few days. We'll see if it's still there by the weekend.




That I would go for.
Oak, already on the ground and looks like it's easy to access.


----------



## BillNole

Marine5068 said:


> That I would go for.
> Oak, already on the ground and looks like it's easy to access.



I had one very similar to this one this summer. Except most of it was already cut to length. I ended up with about 2-1/2 full cords of beautiful read oak out of the deal! Not an inch of rot either. It was only a couple of miles from the house and the tree was literally right next to the road. I could noodle, set my saw down and lift the pieces right into the truck on the road without walking!

The homeowner, an older guy riding one of those wheeled scooter chairs, has several more trees he's going to have dropped and has promised to call me when it's ready. He liked how I worked and gathered up the noodles and saw dust and put them in his planting beds around the yard, where he wanted them.

I'm afraid I've been spoiled...


----------



## Marine5068

BillNole said:


> I had one very similar to this one this summer. Except most of it was already cut to length. I ended up with about 2-1/2 full cords of beautiful read oak out of the deal! Not an inch of rot either. It was only a couple of miles from the house and the tree was literally right next to the road. I could noodle, set my saw down and lift the pieces right into the truck on the road without walking!
> 
> The homeowner, an older guy riding one of those wheeled scooter chairs, has several more trees he's going to have dropped and has promised to call me when it's ready. He liked how I worked and gathered up the noodles and saw dust and put them in his planting beds around the yard, where he wanted them.
> 
> I'm afraid I've been spoiled...



Spoiled is good sometimes.
We all work hard on our wood and It's nice to pull up to a site and see an easier day ahead. 
I have a VERY big Red Oak blow-down near me that's been down for over two years now. It needs to be utilized before it rots. I have a tip on who owns the land now so I need to talk to them about harvesting it for my firewood pile. It too is beside a road and easy access plus its literally a minute from my place.
I hope he says, "Ya take it all if you want it"


----------



## Dirtboy

nbouley010 said:


> http://greenbay.craigslist.org/clo/4769434286.html
> 
> .....Yup



Unbelievable!!!!! Wonder if she would do a straight swap, my shorts for hers after I spend a hot day in the woods cutting firewood.


----------



## olyman

unclemoustache said:


> * Oak tree trunk, 4' wide (Fairview Heights)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PPU Oak tree trunk, 4' wide, free. No rotting. Span is 4' at the base. Very nice for furniture, crafts, whatever.
> The trunk is approximately 25-30' tall and has been felled. You must take the entire trunk. Contact by call or text.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it weren't going to rain tomorrow, I'd be calling on this one. That place will be muddy for a few days. We'll see if it's still there by the weekend.


 wooooo!!! go for it!!! lots o firewood,,but sure be nice to make something out of it..straight as arrow....


----------



## olyman

merr6267 said:


> View attachment 377898
> 
> 
> 
> Am I missing something about White (Paper) Birch?
> 
> I am burning the tree from my brother's yard right now . . . It was about 1.5 cord with the 5 trunks that it had . . . Did I miss out on a fortune?


 heard from a neighbor probably,,that he had gold!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unclemoustache

olyman said:


> wooooo!!! go for it!!! lots o firewood,,but sure be nice to make something out of it..straight as arrow....



That post was down a few hours later. Too bad. Good score, that one!


----------



## Philbert

Did not have my smartphone with me to take a picture. But today, in a display of holiday decorations at a local store, I saw 4 foot long, white birch branches, about 2 inches in diameter, for $3.99 each. 

The joke might be on some of us!

Philbert


----------



## blacklocst

Don't laugh guys, I made decent money on someone eyeing my White Birch pecker poles.


----------



## merr6267

Philbert said:


> Did not have my smartphone with me to take a picture. But today, in a display of holiday decorations at a local store, I saw 4 foot long, white birch branches, about 2 inches in diameter, for $3.99 each.
> 
> The joke might be on some of us!
> 
> Philbert




I believe that I saw the same sticks for sale at Menards for $7.99... I could be mistaken.


----------



## Cheesecutter

I got a chuckle out of this one... "If your childs first word was chainsaw". Heck of an ad for a $25 tricycle. Kick-Arse All Terrain Tricycle
http://madison.craigslist.org/bab/4779224961.html
Up for sale is the Monster Truck of tricycles. This machine is not for the faint of heart, or the weak of will. This is an all steel, heavy duty, off-road capable trike that will firmly establish your child as the ALPHA toddler on your block. The off [...]


----------



## dave_376

Cheesecutter said:


> I got a chuckle out of this one... "If your childs first word was chainsaw". Heck of an ad for a $25 tricycle. Kick-Arse All Terrain Tricycle
> http://madison.craigslist.org/bab/4779224961.html
> Up for sale is the Monster Truck of tricycles. This machine is not for the faint of heart, or the weak of will. This is an all steel, heavy duty, off-road capable trike that will firmly establish your child as the ALPHA toddler on your block. The off [...]



My son's first real word was chainsaw. He kind of said mama and dada, not really making the connection to that being one of us, but he clearly knew what my chainsaw was. He would constantly point at it saying "chasaw" and try to drag it around. I got him a husky toy chainsaw which he broke in no time so I replaced it with a Black and Decker (in avatar) which is a strong durable toy.

If he was growing up so fast I would grab this just for fun.


----------



## thehinten

Wanting over $400 for "blood covered pictures" quite possibly the oddest ad I've seen on Craigslist, at least before reading this thread. Lol


----------



## zogger

thehinten said:


> Wanting over $400 for "blood covered pictures" quite possibly the oddest ad I've seen on Craigslist, at least before reading this thread. Lol



pretty strange!


----------



## johnnylabguy

Looks really fake to me. The pictures would be developed far away from any actual blood one would think but I'm not a crimelabguy. Ill keep my money! Lol


----------



## nbouley010

http://www.tickld.com/x/gumnutkoala

Haha used koala.... wtf


----------



## firebrick43

nbouley010 said:


> http://www.tickld.com/x/gumnutkoala
> 
> Haha used koala.... wtf


That is the best!!! Neighbor hates cats, maybe he needs a pet koala.


----------



## unclemoustache

* Fire Wood - Black Walnut (Kirkwood)*






Black walnut limbs and braches. Great for BBQ pits, kindling, etc. 
Easy to get to at end of driveway - back in, load and go. 
Darla


----------



## unclemoustache

* Free wood (Webster Groves)*





condition: good size / dimensions: giant

If you can move this piece, you can have it. Good luck.


----------



## unclemoustache

* FREE MAPLE WOOD for tree removal (springfield)*





57' (48"circ) matured Maple tree wood free to anyone willing to remove it and haul away.


----------



## no tree to big

unclemoustache said:


> * Free wood (Webster Groves)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> condition: good size / dimensions: giant
> 
> If you can move this piece, you can have it. Good luck.


Is tgat a really big dog and piece of wood or a really small fence?


----------



## 066blaster

You gotta love the marketing on this one.


----------



## Erik B

no tree to big said:


> Is tgat a really big dog and piece of wood or a really small fence?


Maybe the challenge of moving the wood is first getting past the guard dog


----------



## thehinten

The Q&A on this one is pretty funny. Can't tell for sure if this guy thinks it's so valuable he won't accept one less dollar than he's asking, or if it's such junk he's willing to just set it on fire. Lol



1967 Jeep odometer: 1 fuel : gastransmission : automatic title status : cleancylinders : 6 cylinders

1967 Jeep Kaiser Military truck M715 4x4, 4.3 V-6 Vortec with turbo 350 Automatic transmission, Divorced transfer case. Original Dana 60 front, 70 Dana full floater rear. 5.87:1 ratio!!!! The axels are worth $2500 Alone. Painted a lovely shade of forestry service orange with a steel roof. $2500 OBO Update: I've been asked the following Questions: Could it be a daily driver? - Answer: Sure, but you better be ready to accept a rough ride and be stared at. Question: How nice is the interior? -Answer: It was a military truck used by the forestry service so I would describe it as "Spartan" but easily hosed out when muddy. Question: Does it have a radio? - Answer: Really? No but I have a portable cassette player and a Vanilla Ice tape I'll throw in. Question: What's the top speed? Answer: I've had it to 60mph And that was fast enough for me. I don't think It would make a good high speed racer based solely on its square non aerodynamic shape. Question: What's the mud flap hanging from the front bumper? Answer: It's for knocking squirrels down so they don't bump their head on the axel. Question Does it have AC, Heat, And cruise control. Answer: No, Yes, And only if you put a brick on the gas pedal. Ok here is some additional info. The interior consists of two black military seats, a shifter, and some levers that control the 4x4. It has gauges that include a speedo that works. I have no idea the actual mileage could be 20 could be 20 million. Yes you can take the top off. Yes the bed is 10 feet long. Yes you can still get a fender for it. Yes it has a hitch. No it doesn't have a winch. I am not interested in any trades any longer "Unless it's for 20 $100 bills" Yes that's right $2000 will buy you this truck unless you come and look at it and offer $1999. Then the price goes to $5000. I'm sorry if I haven't gotten back to you if you sent an E-Mail or text because I have had literally hundreds of inquires. I've been told by so many people they are on their way with the money then not shown up I want to set fire to it and roast hotdogs over the burning remains. Look this is a 1967 military truck that was repurposed for the forestry service then converted by a coal company to the v6 auto for use. It's a big sturdy monster that lacks refinement. No power seats, No AC, No cruise, No cup holders, and No radio. This is not for some pansy city boy to look cool in. It's a Mans toy, So if you need to check with your wife before you buy or you don't like low geared orange trucks please for the love of god don't contact me. It's got a clear Indiana title, four tires, and it runs fine. I'm going to wait till Monday before I even look at another message or post any more photos. With luck a meteorite will hit it this weekend and I'll file an insurance claim.


----------



## zogger

thehinten said:


> The Q&A on this one is pretty funny. Can't tell for sure if this guy thinks it's so valuable he won't accept one less dollar than he's asking, or if it's such junk he's willing to just set it on fire. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 1967 Jeep odometer: 1 fuel : gastransmission : automatic title status : cleancylinders : 6 cylinders
> 
> 1967 Jeep Kaiser Military truck M715 4x4, 4.3 V-6 Vortec with turbo 350 Automatic transmission, Divorced transfer case. Original Dana 60 front, 70 Dana full floater rear. 5.87:1 ratio!!!! The axels are worth $2500 Alone. Painted a lovely shade of forestry service orange with a steel roof. $2500 OBO Update: I've been asked the following Questions: Could it be a daily driver? - Answer: Sure, but you better be ready to accept a rough ride and be stared at. Question: How nice is the interior? -Answer: It was a military truck used by the forestry service so I would describe it as "Spartan" but easily hosed out when muddy. Question: Does it have a radio? - Answer: Really? No but I have a portable cassette player and a Vanilla Ice tape I'll throw in. Question: What's the top speed? Answer: I've had it to 60mph And that was fast enough for me. I don't think It would make a good high speed racer based solely on its square non aerodynamic shape. Question: What's the mud flap hanging from the front bumper? Answer: It's for knocking squirrels down so they don't bump their head on the axel. Question Does it have AC, Heat, And cruise control. Answer: No, Yes, And only if you put a brick on the gas pedal. Ok here is some additional info. The interior consists of two black military seats, a shifter, and some levers that control the 4x4. It has gauges that include a speedo that works. I have no idea the actual mileage could be 20 could be 20 million. Yes you can take the top off. Yes the bed is 10 feet long. Yes you can still get a fender for it. Yes it has a hitch. No it doesn't have a winch. I am not interested in any trades any longer "Unless it's for 20 $100 bills" Yes that's right $2000 will buy you this truck unless you come and look at it and offer $1999. Then the price goes to $5000. I'm sorry if I haven't gotten back to you if you sent an E-Mail or text because I have had literally hundreds of inquires. I've been told by so many people they are on their way with the money then not shown up I want to set fire to it and roast hotdogs over the burning remains. Look this is a 1967 military truck that was repurposed for the forestry service then converted by a coal company to the v6 auto for use. It's a big sturdy monster that lacks refinement. No power seats, No AC, No cruise, No cup holders, and No radio. This is not for some pansy city boy to look cool in. It's a Mans toy, So if you need to check with your wife before you buy or you don't like low geared orange trucks please for the love of god don't contact me. It's got a clear Indiana title, four tires, and it runs fine. I'm going to wait till Monday before I even look at another message or post any more photos. With luck a meteorite will hit it this weekend and I'll file an insurance claim.



Ya, funny! That's probably a pretty decent deal on a super heavy duty pickup. Would be a good wood scrounger for sure.


----------



## Dogsout

Looks like a great opportunity for anyone in the Ames IA area to latch on to some great pine firewood. Just DON'T drop the trees on his garage. At least he is honest up front about not wanting to pay a pro to do this job!

* 2 pine trees to cut down *
© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map) (yahoo map)

I have 2 pine trees I would like to get cut down. Can't really afford to pay so I am offering to anyone who wants firewood and is handy with a chainsaw contact me. The trees are close to my garage so will need to fell the trees without damaging garage.

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers


----------



## OnTheRoad

This may not be a chainsaw but it's so absurd I had to post it. $30,000 for a 6 year old Civic. But hey, he's spent 18,000 on it.


http://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/4818108774.html


----------



## zogger

OnTheRoad said:


> This may not be a chainsaw but it's so absurd I had to post it. $30,000 for a 6 year old Civic. But hey, he's spent 18,000 on it.
> 
> 
> http://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/4818108774.html



hahaha! Well, I don't want to buy it, but wouldn't mind going for a little drive in it once.


----------



## Deleted member 116684

OnTheRoad said:


> This may not be a chainsaw but it's so absurd I had to post it. $30,000 for a 6 year old Civic. But hey, he's spent 18,000 on it.
> 
> 
> http://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/4818108774.html



the engine has been built but it's still an ugly car. Shame to drop all that cash into what has to be one of the worst looking generations of civics honda ever released


----------



## OnTheRoad

inmansc said:


> the engine has been built but it's still an ugly car. Shame to drop all that cash into what has to be one of the worst looking generations of civics honda ever released



Investing $20,000 in a $5000 car is a great way to throw $20,000 in the trash. He might get back 10% of his $18k if the kid that actually wants that car has the funds to buy it.

If it were a $50,000 car and he put $20,000 in it, he might get back 25-50 percent from the right buyer. 

I'm glad to see him say he's not in a hurry to sell his Civic.


----------



## TeeMan

http://batonrouge.craigslist.org/art/4852948841.html


----------



## unclemoustache




----------



## svk

That is some pale looking red oak.


----------



## tla100

http://lincoln.craigslist.org/zip/4943053541.html




free firewood just come by and pick it up no need to call or knock on the door just come by and pick it up..


----------



## Big_Al

svk said:


> View attachment 415876
> 
> 
> That is some pale looking red oak.


That's some expensive looking wood.
150$ for that?


----------



## svk

Yep, most places on the Minneapolis CL are charging 115-150 per *face cord* for hardwood. There's a few lowballers that want $100 per cord picked up, supposedly of oak.


----------



## Big_Al

svk said:


> Yep, most places on the Minneapolis CL are charging 115-150 per *face cord* for hardwood. There's a few lowballers that want $100 per cord picked up, supposedly of oak.


Maybe my math is off but sounds like that's 1/3 of a cord, so 450 a cord. Wow! That seems insanely high.


----------



## svk

Big_Al said:


> Maybe my math is off but sounds like that's 1/3 of a cord, so 450 a cord. Wow! That seems insanely high.


Yes I agree.

Some of the sellers advertise their wood as two years seasoned and at least one guy has supposed kiln dried stuff. It's hard to know what is truthful on Craigslist. 

I thought that this one was funny because although he did take the time to put up a picture of wood, that clearly isn't red oak.


----------



## svk

tla100 said:


> http://lincoln.craigslist.org/zip/4943053541.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> free firewood just come by and pick it up no need to call or knock on the door just come by and pick it up..


Dont know that I have ever seen raspberry brambles on a BTU chart LOL


----------



## shorty2000us

http://madison.craigslist.org/mat/4979289624.html


----------



## BillNole

shorty2000us said:


> http://madison.craigslist.org/mat/4979289624.html
> 
> View attachment 419508


----------



## TheViking

shorty2000us said:


> http://madison.craigslist.org/mat/4979289624.html
> 
> View attachment 419508


Cut down my tree and I will charge you wow what a new concept there...


----------



## Oldman47

TheViking said:


> Cut down my tree and I will charge you wow what a new concept there...


Clueless.


----------



## unclemoustache




----------



## USMC615

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 420306



...'engine turns over but may need a new serpentine belt.' LMAO!!


----------



## Tree beard

reply below 

x prohibited[?]

Posted: 8 days ago

print
*White Pine Trees Free. You take down. (Barneveld)*




























safety tips

prohibited items

product recalls

avoiding scams


Eight large white pine trees for free! You take down. Proof of insurance required. Call or text me--- four zero 4-thirty 42

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers


----------



## muddstopper

Actually, if it was close and I had a band mill, I might consider the whitepines. Several thousand board feet in those trees


----------



## Eagleknight

Saw this pop-up on the Dayton one. There has been quite a few good ones lately for branches and crap.


----------



## svk

Eagleknight said:


> Saw this pop-up on the Dayton one. There has been quite a few good ones lately for branches and crap.
> View attachment 421221


Must be insured! Lol


----------



## Philbert

Of course I'm insured: I have health insurance, automobile insurance, and his homeowner's insurance . . . .

Philbert


----------



## pennsywoodburnr

Those ash trees are gonna be sitting there for a while. Sometimes I'll see some tree removal ads on CL. Very few in my area ask for insurance, just because they know no one will respond. Most ask for enough know-how to not damage anything if you take the job.


----------



## Greenthorn

My wife wants a chainsaw




safety tips

prohibited items

product recalls

avoiding scams

Yesterday evening, my wife said she wanted a chainsaw. We were not arguing at the time, so I believe it is a legitimate request for her to use on a tree and not me. I am looking for a light weight small gas powered chainsaw, preferably a Stihl, but will consider other brands.

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers
post id: 4936483918

posted: a month ago

email to friend

♥ best of [?]


Avoid scams, deal locally _Beware wiring (e.g. Western Union), cashier checks, money orders, shipping_


----------



## [email protected]

Called on some "free outdoor boiler wood" which was very close to my location and I asked the guy what kind of wood was it and how many cords he had. He replied that it was railroad ties and two cords worth. I just had a good laugh after that.


----------



## _RJ_

It's used bed frames...

http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/zip/4977155547.html


----------



## Oldman47

A used bed frame is about as useful as a used pallet. I wouldn't call it firewood but it will burn.


----------



## _RJ_

$500 for a limb from the magical black walnut

http://portland.craigslist.org/yam/grd/4994817030.html


----------



## jhellwig

Something is wrong with his deffinition of straight.


----------



## _RJ_




----------



## _RJ_




----------



## svk

First of all this thing would take heavy equipment to move. Second it would most certainly fall apart because it's 70 year old non-reinforced concrete. Finally $8000....WTF!!!!


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> First of all this thing would take heavy equipment to move. Second it would most certainly fall apart because it's 70 year old non-reinforced concrete. Finally $8000....WTF!!!!
> 
> View attachment 430494


...yeh buddy.


----------



## _RJ_

Drink a redbull and you'd be good to go


----------



## unclemoustache




----------



## unclemoustache




----------



## USMC615

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 430587


That's slick there...yes sir.


----------



## macattack_ga

svk said:


> First of all this thing would take heavy equipment to move. Second it would most certainly fall apart because it's 70 year old non-reinforced concrete. Finally $8000....WTF!!!!
> 
> View attachment 430494


Cobble stones from a ships ballest?


----------



## USMC615

macattack_ga said:


> Cobble stones from a ships ballest?


...one of the best responses site-wide, regardless of thread, I've ever heard...  It's gonna take some doin for someone to top that one!!


----------



## unclemoustache




----------



## KiwiBro

Bargain:
http://www.trademe.co.nz/business-farming-industry/farming-forestry/other/auction-916997828.htm

Beware the $1 trees.

"there is a barn close to one property and a house close to the other."


----------



## zogger

KiwiBro said:


> Bargain:
> http://www.trademe.co.nz/business-farming-industry/farming-forestry/other/auction-916997828.htm
> 
> Beware the $1 trees.
> 
> "there is a barn close to one property and a house close to the other."



HAHAHAHA! Tell him you'll pay two dollars but he must ship....


----------



## KiwiBro

zogger said:


> HAHAHAHA! Tell him you'll pay two dollars but he must ship....


It's the sort of deal where they are utterly clueless or just trying it on. It invites an uninsured someone to come in, drop them and either take the best stuff and leave everything else in a mess, or put a tree through their barn roof, or the neighbour's house, and then evaporate without a trace.

Who thinks this seller is not clueless, rather knows damned well the dangers, risks, and might have just had someone quote on the job and now is on a fishing expedition? If clueless, they would probably have tried to work out how many cubic meters of firewood (or better yet, lumber) there are in their wonderful trees, and multiplied that by what some dreamer has advertised such product for. Having done so, they thought they'd be charitable anyway (you know, give someone a break) and give their trees away to the eager beavers, provided charity recipients clean up all the mess, don't leave any track marks on the grass, repair the fence to well above its existing condition, and leave a nice pile of firewood for the home owner.

Or better yet, there has been a raging boundary dispute between neighbours for some time and that fence and trees actually belong to the other neighbour who will come home and start taking pot shots at the tree guy.


----------



## macattack_ga

Big money in cedar? I had no idea...

10 lengths of 8 to 12 inch wide cedar great for benches stools or flowerbeds, call Joe asking 150 I will help load





http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/mat/5137724109.html


----------



## Cheesecutter

Stihl 036 pro, 025 chainsaw, and fs55r trimmer
http://dubuque.craigslist.org/grd/5172014129.html
Not passing judgement, but someone seems like a slow learner.


----------



## ReggieT

Cheesecutter said:


> Stihl 036 pro, 025 chainsaw, and fs55r trimmer
> http://dubuque.craigslist.org/grd/5172014129.html
> Not passing judgement, but someone seems like a slow learner.


Hmm...you'd think after...lol


----------



## zogger

ReggieT said:


> Hmm...you'd think after...lol



All the tractors I ever used are just teh suck for carrying tools.


----------



## cus_deluxe

Pretty hot deal hear gents:
http://nmi.craigslist.org/zip/5169398171.html


----------



## cus_deluxe

Cant believe its still available.....


----------



## no tree to big

Wonder if you can just invite your friends over to his place for a bonfire? 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## cus_deluxe

haha yeah thats what i wouldve done. People just want other people to come clean up their garbage for free.


----------



## zogger

cus_deluxe said:


> Cant believe its still available.....



I need to charter me one of them big cargo helos and go get it!..err wait..no I don't...

I helped a family out during the opec embargo, that looks like what they heated with instead of fuel oil. They burned pallets and a cut up old shed I tore down for them. It worked. They used pawn shop skilsaws to cut the wood up (the teenage boys did). Luckily they had an old furnace they drug in and hooked up. Lot of folks went cold back then, and firewood became unobtanium except for fresh cut green. When you are trying to stay warm plus trying to keep the pipes from freezing, you'll do what it takes!


----------



## cus_deluxe

zogger said:


> I need to charter me one of them big cargo helos and go get it!..err wait..no I don't...
> 
> I helped a family out during the opec embargo, that looks like what they heated with instead of fuel oil. They burned pallets and a cut up old shed I tore down for them. It worked. They used pawn shop skilsaws to cut the wood up (the teenage boys did). Luckily they had an old furnace they drug in and hooked up. Lot of folks went cold back then, and firewood became unobtanium except for fresh cut green. When you are trying to stay warm plus trying to keep the pipes from freezing, you'll do what it takes!


yeah theres something to be said for that, just gotta remember to pick out all the rusty nails after burning haha Different these days a little, what with one tree disease or another wiping out 1/4 of the trees in the US. Seems like a lot of this type of stuff up here. Lots of folks ignorant of the actual work that goes into producing firewood. Tree or junk wood laying on ground is not equal to firewood.


----------



## BillNole

cus_deluxe said:


> ...Lots of folks ignorant of the actual work that goes into producing firewood. Tree or junk wood laying on ground is not equal to firewood.



https://rockford.craigslist.org/zip/5172495295.html

Yet another dead willow tree waiting for the hordes of willow fans to come running up to turn it into "free" firewood. I guess you can't blame people for trying to get someone to take care of it for them in exchange for the "free" wood...


----------



## cus_deluxe

wow thats an even better deal.....sounds to good to be true....


----------



## cus_deluxe

haha just checked the list now and found this beauty. note the alleged engine HP.
http://nmi.craigslist.org/grd/5174375447.html


----------



## unclemoustache




----------



## cus_deluxe

i mean for $200 it could be a great deal, but 18 HP?


----------



## zogger

cus_deluxe said:


> i mean for $200 it could be a great deal, but 18 HP?


It would be a good deal even if it needed an engine. I have yet to see any cheap splitters around here.


----------



## cus_deluxe

Yeah they appear occasionally around here and vanish almost instantly.


----------



## abbott295

It's an Honest Abe and it's in Lincoln. How could you question anything about it?


----------



## BillNole

I spent $500 on mine a couple of years ago and grumble about it everytime I look at it. It's homebuilt and 20+ years old, but splits almost anything I put on it. Then I think about how much I've split with it and didn't risk a heart attack swinging the maul and I get over it. I have about 5 years of wood onhand right now and have even considered selling it and just buying another in a few years when I'll need to restock.


----------



## no tree to big

BillNole said:


> I spent $500 on mine a couple of years ago and grumble about it everytime I look at it. It's homebuilt and 20+ years old, but splits almost anything I put on it. Then I think about how much I've split with it and didn't risk a heart attack swinging the maul and I get over it. I have about 5 years of wood onhand right now and have even considered selling it and just buying another in a few years when I'll need to restock.


Don't sell and don't wait to split more just split less then normal don't let yourself get out of the wood splitting groove it sucks to get going again 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## BillNole

no tree to big said:


> Don't sell and don't wait to split more just split less then normal don't let yourself get out of the wood splitting groove it sucks to get going again
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Highly unlikely I'll sell it without a plan to replace it. We don't burn much, doing so more for ambiance and as a back up plan for that ever-pending "storm-of-the-century". We go through 1-2 full cords a year and I have 6 onhand. I can always find room for more but I've passed on some incredibly good deals lately due to a recent health discovery. I'll be fine, but I need to be careful for awhile and won't gather anymore this year. Funny how just a little over a year ago I was down to less than 1/2 a cord after gathering very little for a couple of years and now I have wood curing for almost half a decade hence. All of it from one old really nice handicapped guy that posted a CL add that produced 3-1/2 cords of beautiful red oak last summer and another 3-1/2 cords this summer of more oak (1-1/2 cords of pin, red and white), elm (1 cord of American elm which is my favorite firewood to burn!) and a cord of a mix of junk (bass wood for starter and willow for the firepit). He hired a service to drop the trees and my son and I whittled 'em down to load into my truck to bring home to process.

Even though I've thought about selling the splitter, I probably won't. I think about selling a lot of things since my belief is that everything I own is for sale... for the right price!  

This is most of it, but you can't see everything in the one photo as it goes around the fence corner, out of the picture.

We all get a laugh out of the CL idiots, but some are definitely worth a reply. That's where I got my splitter and all this wood from!


----------



## tla100

http://omaha.craigslist.org/zip/5165809629.html





Free wood from a tree i cut down, you come cut it up and i will help load, will even give gas for the chainsaw



Not a bad deal, free gas and labor.....heh


----------



## square1

zogger said:


> It would be a good deal even if it needed an engine. I have yet to see any cheap splitters around here.



Yeah, I thought so...
Met a very nice retired couple that upgraded splitters


----------



## Mike-M

tla100 said:


> http://omaha.craigslist.org/zip/5165809629.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free wood from a tree i cut down, you come cut it up and i will help load, will even give gas for the chainsaw
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad deal, free gas and labor.....heh



I get most of my firewood from CL ads much like that one.


----------



## tla100

http://lincoln.craigslist.org/zip/5197163551.html






_
Large cottonwood tree if you have equipment such as a bucket and chainsaw drop it and you can have it and haul it off for free its a ton of wood and you can burn it or make a gazillion pallets no joke call of text........._

Bucket truck and saw is all you need? Wonder what house is this guys?

Tons of wood!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/wan/5202951610.html

WANTED: Free Seasoned Split Firewood
I am looking for free seasoned split firewood. I am willing to pick it up and take it off your hands.

Thanks!


Don't we all want this? I'm surprised he is willing to pick it up and not looking for free delivery too!


----------



## KiwiBro

Point them to the pile of seasoned and splitting rail road ties.


----------



## Oldman47

The guy is a saint doing that for you.


----------



## ReggieT

KiwiBro said:


> Point them to the pile of seasoned and splitting rail road ties.


----------



## Philbert

*Not worth a response.
*
_"Hi, Let me know if you would take 20$ cash for this ($60 item)."
_
(Well, maybe if I could deliver it too for that, and clean your bathroom while I am there?)

I think the part that annoys me more than the offensive, lowball offer, is the fact that people think that I would accept something other than '_cash_' at the asking price?

Are they expecting to trade $60 in glass beads? Travelers checks? Stock options? A little surprised that they don't specify "American" money, instead of the pesos that I'm used to accepting. That would be worth it!

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

Buyer (e-mail): "_call me at xxx-xxx-xxxx if you still have the leaf blower_" (no name).
Me (I call - no answer).
Buyer (10 minutes later - calls): "_Hello_"
Me: "_Hello_"
Buyer: "_Who is this?_"
Me: "_You just called me_"
Buyer: "_Your number was on my caller ID_"
Me: "_Oh, did you contact me about something on CraigsList?_"
Buyer: "_Maybe. What are you selling?_"
Me: "_Was it maybe about a leaf blower?_"
Buyer: "_Which one are you selling?_"
Me: "_A Ryobi_"
Buyer: "_Can you send me a picture of it?_"
Me: "_Um, it's in the ad, with all of the details about it . . ._ "

This is one that I think I will meet at Caribou if he sets up an appointment . . . 

Philbert


----------



## tla100

Philbert said:


> Buyer (e-mail): "_call me at xxx-xxx-xxxx if you still have the leaf blower_" (no name).
> Me (I call - no answer).
> Buyer (10 minutes later - calls): "_Hello_"
> Me: "_Hello_"
> Buyer: "_Who is this?_"
> Me: "_You just called me_"
> Buyer: "_Your number was on my caller ID_"
> Me: "_Oh, did you contact me about something on CraigsList?_"
> Buyer: "_Maybe. What are you selling?_"
> Me: "_Was it maybe about a leaf blower?_"
> Buyer: "_Which one are you selling?_"
> Me: "_A Ryobi_"
> Buyer: "_Can you send me a picture of it?_"
> Me: "_Um, it's in the ad, with all of the details about it . . ._ "
> 
> This is one that I think I will meet at Caribou if he sets up an appointment . . .
> 
> Philbert




Have had the exact same thing to a TEE. Not sure what they are smoking.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

tla100 said:


> Have had the exact same thing to a TEE. Not sure what they are smoking.



yep smoking or pill popping. The effect is often the same. Drives me crazy!


----------



## unclemoustache

"Seasoned" it says! Not even split, and you can't even see any checks yet. Moron.


----------



## unclemoustache

Now this one is a good deal. I think I might get a few.


.


----------



## Xjcacher

fayetteville, AR >
for sale >
free stuff

post
[ account ]
 x prohibited[?] 

Posted: about 21 hours ago


◀ prev ▲ next ▶
print
* FREE Firewood (Rogers)*




































© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map)

safety tips

prohibited items

product recalls

avoiding scams


Free to anyone who can come pick it up. We took down a fence and just don't have the time to sit and burn it all. Please come and get it. The fence pieces cannot be fixed. It is 30+ years old. This is strictly firewood.

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers
post id: 5212700213


posted: about 21 hours ago


updated: about 20 hours ago


email to friend


♥ best of [?]

Avoid scams, deal locally Beware wiring (e.g. Western Union), cashier checks, money orders, shipping. 


© 2015 craigslist

help

safety

privacy

feedback

cl jobs

terms

about

mobile


----------



## husqvarna257

FREE firewood. We were told a lot is rotted, best used for campfires, but we are looking for someone to take ALL OF IT regardless. Please email or text, no calls please.

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers


----------



## TimberWolf530

This was in my local CL last week:


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Buyer (e-mail): "_call me at xxx-xxx-xxxx if you still have the leaf blower_" (no name).
> Me (I call - no answer).
> Buyer (10 minutes later - calls): "_Hello_"
> Me: "_Hello_"
> Buyer: "_Who is this?_"
> Me: "_You just called me_"
> Buyer: "_Your number was on my caller ID_"
> Me: "_Oh, did you contact me about something on CraigsList?_"
> Buyer: "_Maybe. What are you selling?_"
> Me: "_Was it maybe about a leaf blower?_"
> Buyer: "_Which one are you selling?_"
> Me: "_A Ryobi_"
> Buyer: "_Can you send me a picture of it?_"
> Me: "_Um, it's in the ad, with all of the details about it . . ._ "
> 
> This is one that I think I will meet at Caribou if he sets up an appointment . . .
> 
> Philbert


The best is when someone messages you on something for sale that definitely needs to be inspected before an offer is made and they offer you 1/3 of the asking price. I almost feel like saying yes and the showing up with a junked but very similar item just to see their respomse. "Well you told me you would give me $xxx in email!"


----------



## KiwiBro

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 446229
> 
> 
> 
> Now this one is a good deal. I think I might get a few.
> 
> 
> .


Billboard tarps are a favourite down here too. Cheap and more betterer than alternatives.


----------



## Cliniford

http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/zip/5219867730.html

Free wood but only if you take my trash too.....


----------



## Philbert

Cliniford said:


> Free wood but only if you take my trash too.....


I would do that one, if it was not too far away, and I had a suitable pick up or trailer. Wood looks good, and the metal scrappers around here would take the gates if left out back.

Philbert


----------



## Redbird

http://roanoke.craigslist.org/for/5216748521.html


----------



## unclemoustache

Redbird, take a screenshot and post that, rather than the link, for the link may be gone by the time anyone sees it.


----------



## Philbert

Me, '_I have some New, never used STIHL OEM parts for $15'
_
Him, '_I can get aftermarket parts from China off eBay for $7.50 delivered'.
_
So why are you even responding to my ad? Go ahead; knock yourself out. Maybe I should pay you to take my parts?

Philbert


----------



## moondoggie

◀ prev ▲ next ▶
* KINDLING WOOD MOSTLY PINE FIREWOOD - $5(BURNSVILLE)*
< 1 of 3 >














$5, $10, $15, $20, $25, $35, $45 PLASTIC CANS FULL OF WOOD, CRATES FULL OF WOOD. MOSTLY PINE. DRY. TAKE SOME OR ALL. WOOD IN OTHER ROOM FOR EXTRA $....$ PER CONTAINER. CANS ARE FOR SALE ALSO FOR EXTRA...PINE , KINDLING WOOD, OAK, DRY!!! I WILL SELL $20, $40, $50, $65 WORTH OF WOOD. YOU PICK UP. DRY! WHATEVER AMOUNT YOU WANT. $100. $150. $200. CASH. TAKE YOUR PICK $5 FOR 6+ PCS


----------



## moondoggie

*Pine Trees Come Cut some and keep for firewood, etc(Weaverville)*
< >





I have some tall, skinny pine trees I'm wanting to get cut down. They shouldn't be too much to manage. Also have some that are already down. You can use for whatever if you want to come cut them. They're only 6'-10' on the trunk, not much to manage. Just want them gone. In Weaverville. 

Text or call show contact info


----------



## Zeus103363

Heck, I work at a sawmill and we cut 2×4's out of pine logs that small. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I527 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus103363

Zeus103363 said:


> Heck, I work at a sawmill and we cut 2×4's out of pine logs that small. 6-10" not 6-10'
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I527 using Tapatalk





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I527 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xjcacher

well seasoned firewood. come and get it.


*FREE SEASONED FIREWOOD FIRE WOOD - OAK AND MAPLE (Rogers)*













safety tips

prohibited items

product recalls

avoiding scams
WELL SEASONED free firewood! Oak and maple. Very large trunk is available to haul if you can split it on the premises.

Must get this weekend to clear area.


----------



## tla100

https://siouxfalls.craigslist.org/grd/5210441691.html

* Tree stumps to repurpose - $20*





















Larger tree stump with middle carved out for a plant.
Smaller tree stump for landscaping or other projects....the options are limitless.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

* FREE FIREWOOD!!!! (centerville,OH)*
*http://dayton.craigslist.org/zip/5234259032.html*

*FREE FIREWOOD!!!!

SEASONED AND READY TO HAUL AWAY.

YOU MUST HAVE AND WILL NEED A CHAIN SAW AND LOG SPLITTER. ALSO MUST HAVE TRUCK AND TRAILER TO HAUL AWAY.
seems like a good deal.



*


----------



## muddstopper

I would think that to be a good deal. Looks like you can drive right up to it, its all hardwood. Some might be a little on the short side, but it will burn just as good as the long stuff. If it was local, I would jump on it.


----------



## Mike-M

Yup, I'd grab a bunch of that


----------



## Philbert

Could be a good score if you like to noodle!
I like stuff up to about 16 inches max - tree tops over trunks, all things equal. But if I needed the wood, I could get out the steel wedges and sledge . . .

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 83629

i would chunk the wood into blocks about all my little stove can handle


----------



## Eagleknight

If it wasn't on the south side of Dayton I would maybe get some. Little far for me and I am still working on my pile from last winter scrounges. Looks like enough for a few people.


----------



## turnkey4099

mga said:


> got them around here too....almost word for word.
> 
> one of my favorites is: "i'm handicapped and can't cut wood, so if you can deliver some free, split, seasoned wood...."


I called the Council on Aging to see if anyone was in need of a load of firewood. Got one referral, Hauled to his place and dumped just outside the garage door. Now I was pushing 70, him perhaps 50 and in a lot better shape than I. He expected me to pack it into the shed and split it smaller. I left him the pile where it was.

Harry K


----------



## unclemoustache

turnkey4099 said:


> I called the Council on Aging to see if anyone was in need of a load of firewood. Got one referral, Hauled to his place and dumped just outside the garage door. Now I was pushing 70, him perhaps 50 and in a lot better shape than I. He expected me to pack it into the shed and split it smaller. I left him the pile where it was.
> 
> Harry K




Sheesh! Reminds me of my wife's grandmother. She'd go down to the old-folks home and help feed the elderly, most of whom were a good deal younger than she was! She died at 101 not to long ago.
Good for you for being so generous, and also for being so wise about dealing with him.


----------



## svk

He doesn't want ex-can truck because he can't keep it in his but he wants a suburban?


----------



## Philbert

Sometimes it works. 

Found a lawn mower at the side of the road with a 'FREE' sign that I thought my neighbor might want. He didn't. 

So I posted it on CL for $20 and it was picked up in less than an hour. 

Philbert


----------



## DIETERK

http://madison.craigslist.org/zip/5265582209.html

Walnut trees - come get em (Vilas area Madison)

Several huge walnut trees for the taking, you remove them keep the wood.

Must be insured!!!

Tag words; free, firewood, walnut trees, tree removal


----------



## Zeus103363

I'm sure they would love for somebody to "come get them". says nothing about the bill for tree removal though. Something tells me they will stay standing. 


Thanks


----------



## square1

Sounds like a good buy, just wonder what I have to do to get the "a piece" price? Drive out of the driveway and then return?


http://nmi.craigslist.org/bar/5274294399.html
I have for sale two husqvarna chainsaws both run great all they need is bar and chains and your good to go!! One is a 1998 351 and other is a 1998 51
Idk much about them got em in on trade but I need the cash asap!!
Asking $225 obo for both saws or $100 a piece they run great!!


----------



## trukn2004

Just saw this beauty. I've got what I think is a red oak stump hollow like this in my front yard. Im sitting on some serious cash!


----------



## svk

trukn2004 said:


> Just saw this beauty. I've got what I think is a red oak stump hollow like this in my front yard. Im sitting on some serious cash!


BRO...haven't seen that one before.


----------



## Erik B

trukn2004 said:


> Just saw this beauty. I've got what I think is a red oak stump hollow like this in my front yard. Im sitting on some serious cash!


What is the cash he is sitting on, the hollow log or the old push mower


----------



## pweber

trukn2004 said:


> Just saw this beauty. I've got what I think is a red oak stump hollow like this in my front yard. Im sitting on some serious cash!



You'd be surprised at what people will buy. I had a huge locust round that was missing about 70% of the wood in the middle. It sat in my driveway for months, and when my sister saw it she snagged it immediately to use as a flower planter or something. One man's junk is another man's treasure.


----------



## CrufflerJJ

Here's another picky person wanting free firewood in the Dayton area. It not only has to be free, but must be 15" or less in diameter if unsplit, and must have been aged at least 6 months. Good luck with that!

"Looking for free unwanted firewood split or not split wood must be seasoned at least 6 months and be under 15" round will pick up"

http://dayton.craigslist.org/wan/5281894275.html


----------



## unclemoustache




----------



## muddstopper

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 455764


If it was close, I would be all over that. Walnut cake, Walnut fudge, YUM YUM


----------



## Eagleknight

CrufflerJJ said:


> Here's another picky person wanting free firewood in the Dayton area. It not only has to be free, but must be 15" or less in diameter if unsplit, and must have been aged at least 6 months. Good luck with that!
> 
> "Looking for free unwanted firewood split or not split wood must be seasoned at least 6 months and be under 15" round will pick up"
> 
> http://dayton.craigslist.org/wan/5281894275.html


I feel like cutting a branch off one of my pine trees into a few pieces and dropping it off. An ad asking for free wood is one thing, but saying it has to be seasoned come on.


----------



## CrufflerJJ

It only has to be seasoned 6 months. See - he's trying to be reasonable...or something like that!


----------



## square1

> *LOG SPLITTER FOR TRADE looking for plow for my truck - $1 (BC)*





> Log splitter for trade, looking for a snow plow for my truck possibly. Will listen to other offers worst I'll say is no thanks but send real offers with pictures AND details. Not gonna waste my time having to ask you 20 questions to find out what it is you're really offering if you send a simple response like "trade for a truck"



So here's a guy that wants details, while offering zero on behalf of his item. He's not going to waste his time, but reserves the right to simply tell you "no thanks" after you spend yours detailing your offer 
http://jxn.craigslist.org/grd/5284732985.html


----------



## rygar

looks like we have a tree expert here 
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/zip/5284531453.html


----------



## TMFARM 2009

CrufflerJJ said:


> Here's another picky person wanting free firewood in the Dayton area. It not only has to be free, but must be 15" or less in diameter if unsplit, and must have been aged at least 6 months. Good luck with that!
> 
> "Looking for free unwanted firewood split or not split wood must be seasoned at least 6 months and be under 15" round will pick up"
> 
> http://dayton.craigslist.org/wan/5281894275.html



i would dump him a load of chips!


----------



## Ayatollah

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/wan/5283116959.html

NPC FIREWOOD HAS HUNDREDS OF CORDS OF WOOD WHICH NEEDS TO BE PROCESSED INTO FIREWOOD. WE WILL PAY YOU $35.00/CORD TO CUT UP THIS WOOD AND STACK IT RIGHT WHERE YOU CUT IT. THE GROUND IS FLAT AND YOU CAN DRIVE RIGHT TO WHERE YOU WILL CUT THE WOOD. 
NPC FIREWOOD WILL PROVIDE THE GAS, OIL MIX, AND BAR OIL. YOU MUST PROVIDE YOUR OWN SAWS AND CHAIN. BEST TO HAVE A 28 INCH AND A 16 INCH SAW. ONLY EXPERIENCED CUTTERS WITH THEIR OWN SAWS NEED APPLY. 
REFERENCES REQUIRED. NO ONE WILL BE ALLOWED TO WORK UNDER THE INFLUENCE OF ANY MIND ALTERING SUBSTANCE.
YOU WILL BE YOUR OWN CONTRACTOR. YOU WILL SET YOUR OWN SCHEDULE 
BETWEEN 7 AM AND 4 PM. YOU WILL BE ISSUED A 1099 AT TAX TIME.
PAYMENT IS WEEKLY BY COMPANY CHECK.
NPC FIREWOOD show contact info
WATER FOR WASHING THE WOOD IS AVAILABLE AND YOU WILL HAVE A SUPERVISOR.


----------



## CrufflerJJ

"washing the wood"??? Don't want to have any dirty firewood, now do we?


----------



## ReggieT

Ayatollah said:


> http://sacramento.craigslist.org/wan/5283116959.html
> 
> NPC FIREWOOD HAS HUNDREDS OF CORDS OF WOOD WHICH NEEDS TO BE PROCESSED INTO FIREWOOD. WE WILL PAY YOU $35.00/CORD TO CUT UP THIS WOOD AND STACK IT RIGHT WHERE YOU CUT IT. THE GROUND IS FLAT AND YOU CAN DRIVE RIGHT TO WHERE YOU WILL CUT THE WOOD.
> NPC FIREWOOD WILL PROVIDE THE GAS, OIL MIX, AND BAR OIL. YOU MUST PROVIDE YOUR OWN SAWS AND CHAIN. BEST TO HAVE A 28 INCH AND A 16 INCH SAW. ONLY EXPERIENCED CUTTERS WITH THEIR OWN SAWS NEED APPLY.
> REFERENCES REQUIRED. NO ONE WILL BE ALLOWED TO WORK UNDER THE INFLUENCE OF ANY MIND ALTERING SUBSTANCE.
> YOU WILL BE YOUR OWN CONTRACTOR. YOU WILL SET YOUR OWN SCHEDULE
> BETWEEN 7 AM AND 4 PM. YOU WILL BE ISSUED A 1099 AT TAX TIME.
> PAYMENT IS WEEKLY BY COMPANY CHECK.
> NPC FIREWOOD show contact info
> WATER FOR WASHING THE WOOD IS AVAILABLE AND YOU WILL HAVE A SUPERVISOR.


----------



## ReggieT

svk said:


> BRO...haven't seen that one before.


Yeah..."or BRO" is semi-creepy unless you're...


----------



## Zeus103363

35 bucks a cord? I would go broke.


----------



## no tree to big

So it says 35 to cut it and stack it, so no splitting? I'll be on a plane by nightfall haha. Easy moneyyyyy

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## lknchoppers

I'll bet they want it C/S/S, wow plus you get to pay taxes on the $35/cord.


----------



## ReggieT

* FIREWOOD DUMP SITE FOR LOGS AND ROUNDS (WARRENVILLE)*


DUMP YOUR HARDWOOD LOGS AND ROUNDS. "NO BRANCHES, PINE, COTTONWOOD OR ELM!"
EASY ACCESS RT 59.
post id: 5307700409


posted: 4 days ago


updated: 4 days ago


email to friend


♥ best of [?]

Avoid scams, deal locally Beware wiring (e.g. Western Union), cashier checks, money orders, shipping.


----------



## BillNole

ReggieT said:


> * FIREWOOD DUMP SITE FOR LOGS AND ROUNDS (WARRENVILLE)*



We get a lot of these post around where I live. I understand why people do it, but I'm not so sure I'd be too keen to invite random strangers onto my property to dump logs and/or anything else they might decide to toss off their trucks and skedaddle. Or "fall" while there and file a lawsuit intended to just get a quick settlement and then skedaddle...


----------



## BillNole

OMG! This is just scary! Who the heck posts a mugshot along with their offer for a free bed bug ridden mattress?!?!?!!!!



https://rockford.craigslist.org/zip/5323325333.html

* free junk, 6 bags of crushed cans, couple VCR's a mattress w bed begs (my moms house)*





safety tips

prohibited items

product recalls

avoiding scams


hi, jus need to get rid of the mattress so ill throw in the cans and the VCR's if u can help get that out. jus text me for the address or call but I dont have many minutes on my phone so ill leave the address of my house I have the stuff by the curb all ready to go. thank u so much first come first serve


----------



## unclemoustache

So I see this ad, and I'm wanting a more powerful pellet. I see it's a 1,000 fps for ,177, and 750 for .22. It's a good gun, and worth more than that, so I email and tell him I'm interested, what's the caliber and does he have pellets?

He replies ".177 and yes."

Ok, simple and to the point. I like that. I reply that I'll take it, and how does he want to handle the transaction - I'll bring cash. I leave my name, phone, and tell him what city I live in.

He replies, "meet at Mall in Fairview."

I reply 'where at mall and what time?'

He replies, "in back by Dillards."

Right - that's not specific enough - I still have no name, no time, and an unspecific location.

I decide that's not worth the effort to ask this idiot every stinkin' question possible just to get him to give me info. It's probably a broken gun anyway, and he wants to off-load it easy and run.


----------



## Oldman47

That is damned expensive for a .177 pellet gun. I think I paid about $25 for mine brand new.


----------



## unclemoustache

Oldman47 said:


> That is damned expensive for a .177 pellet gun. I think I paid about $25 for mine brand new.



Sure, but there's a difference in FPS and gun quality. I don't want to bother with something cheap.


----------



## Marine5068

Here's a good one.....

Have two large Poplar trees beside my house, would like them down/removed. Free wood if you wish to come and cut them down and clean it up or....looking for someone to fall them for us for a reasonable fee-we will keep the wood and clean it up...either way...want trees down. Check out pics and reply for more information-tks


----------



## Marine5068

Oldman47 said:


> That is damned expensive for a .177 pellet gun. I think I paid about $25 for mine brand new.


Mine is a .177 too but not that new. But then I got it free.


----------



## 300zx_tt

https://cnj.craigslist.org/zip/5316829782.html

Free oak! In between the street, power lines, and house. Cut as much as you want lol


----------



## DrewUth

300zx_tt said:


> https://cnj.craigslist.org/zip/5316829782.html
> 
> Free oak! In between the street, power lines, and house. Cut as much as you want lol




Thats like 20 mins from my house. Huge development near the shore. Looks like a great tree, but those yards are all the size of a postage stamp and I have a feeling the photos intentionally leave out details about what the tree is close to.


----------



## Iaff113

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 463165
> 
> 
> 
> So I see this ad, and I'm wanting a more powerful pellet. I see it's a 1,000 fps for ,177, and 750 for .22. It's a good gun, and worth more than that, so I email and tell him I'm interested, what's the caliber and does he have pellets?
> 
> He replies ".177 and yes."
> 
> Ok, simple and to the point. I like that. I reply that I'll take it, and how does he want to handle the transaction - I'll bring cash. I leave my name, phone, and tell him what city I live in.
> 
> He replies, "meet at Mall in Fairview."
> 
> I reply 'where at mall and what time?'
> 
> He replies, "in back by Dillards."
> 
> Right - that's not specific enough - I still have no name, no time, and an unspecific location.
> 
> I decide that's not worth the effort to ask this idiot every stinkin' question possible just to get him to give me info. It's probably a broken gun anyway, and he wants to off-load it easy and run.



I would spend the money on something new if you are looking at that price for used. I payed about that for my silent car new. Or a Benjamin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC615

unclemoustache said:


> Sure, but there's a difference in FPS and gun quality. I don't want to bother with something cheap.


You get exactly what you pay for in pellet guns...I bought a Diana RWS 350 Magnum in .177 with scope a few yrs ago, paid about $450 new (now the combo rifle/scope runs just over $500). It'll peel the hide off any rabbit, cat, coon, possum, squirrel, armadillo, etc, etc you can find...trust me, I know. Rifle hasn't missed a lick...I can push some lighter pellets nowadays almost 1400 fps over a chrono. A mid-grain weight pellet or a little heavier pellet shoots more consistent when grouping, and they still chrono 1250 fps plus.


----------



## svk

Agree. I had a RWS and it was awesome. No comparison to cheaper guns.


----------



## Philbert

More of an Amazon Laughs . . . 


$29.99 on the NT site. On sale for $19.99 this week at a local home center . . . (but not delivered by a drone).

Philbert


----------



## Marshy

Marine5068 said:


> Here's a good one.....
> 
> Have two large Poplar trees beside my house, would like them down/removed. Free wood if you wish to come and cut them down and clean it up or....looking for someone to fall them for us for a reasonable fee-we will keep the wood and clean it up...either way...want trees down. Check out pics and reply for more information-tks
> 
> View attachment 464394
> View attachment 464395
> View attachment 464396


I'd do it, $100 a tree and I'll even block the truck after its limbed.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> More of an Amazon Laughs . . .
> View attachment 466578
> 
> $29.99 on the NT site. On sale for $19.99 this week at a local home center . . . (but not delivered by a drone).
> 
> Philbert


Sometimes private retailers jack the price way up on purpose. Some yuppies think they are getting something better if they pay more.


----------



## TimberWolf530

svk said:


> Sometimes private retailers jack the price way up on purpose. Some yuppies think they are getting something better if they pay more.


I actually emailed a retailer about a ridiculously high price on something asking if it was a typo. I don't remember what the item was, but he told me that when an item goes out of stock, he jacks the price up until he gets it back in, so that no one will try to buy it. I don't remember the exact details, but it was just to serve as a placeholder, so he didn't have to take the ad down, then put it back up.


----------



## Philbert

That's done on eBay - did not think they did that on that river site. Thought they just posted 'Out Of Stock'. 

Philbert


----------



## svk

I know of a business who does exactly what I said. And they make a lot of money doing it too.


----------



## TimberWolf530

svk said:


> I know of a business who does exactly what I said. And they make a lot of money doing it too.


Are Yuppies allowed to own chainsaws and related accessories? I would think they would lose their Yuppie card if the boys at the club found out they were engaging in manual labor.


Although, if they are, you just gave me an idea. I think I'll buy some cheapo Homelite saws, slap some BMW stickers on them and sell them for $1000 each.


----------



## Philbert

Todd Williams said:


> Are Yuppies allowed to own chainsaws and related accessories? I would think they would lose their Yuppie card if the boys at the club found out they were engaging in manual labor.



Well 'We' are certainly allowed to own battery-powered saws and expensive shelf queens!

Philbert


----------



## BillNole

Go-go Gadget!

http://frederick.craigslist.org/cto/5365811682.html

* Boeing Jet Powered Go Kart - $10500 (Middletown, Md)*

















2015 Boeing

fuel: diesel
title status: clean
transmission: other

safety tips

prohibited items

product recalls

avoiding scams


Boeing Boss built by Seth Kettleman at TransTurbine. This go kart is powered by a Boeing 502-12 Gas Turbine engine in custom turbojet configuration. This land-jet produces over 300 pounds of thrust which will easily propel you to infinity and beyond. For more information on this kart or other gas turbine jet engines contact Seth (a-t) TransTurbine.(c-o-m)

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers


----------



## DanTheCanadian




----------



## 67L36Driver

Is it the photo perspective or are the wheels a bit tiny?
Can't tell on muh phone.


----------



## square1

67L36Driver said:


> Is it the photo perspective or are the wheels a bit tiny?
> Can't tell on muh phone.


Wheels? Wheels? We don't need no steenkin wheels, It's a gas powered diesel fueled Jet Turbine!


----------



## Dirtboy

67L36Driver said:


> Is it the photo perspective or are the wheels a bit tiny?
> Can't tell on muh phone.



Those tiny wheels are the landing gear.


----------



## TimberWolf530

Just what everyone needs. A 150 mph go cart with zero frontal protection, and the driver sitting right between the fuel tanks. Yeah, looks pretty safe to me.

Transturbine, does that mean she used to be a guy?


----------



## zogger

BillNole said:


> Go-go Gadget!
> 
> http://frederick.craigslist.org/cto/5365811682.html
> 
> * Boeing Jet Powered Go Kart - $10500 (Middletown, Md)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015 Boeing
> 
> fuel: diesel
> title status: clean
> transmission: other
> 
> safety tips
> 
> prohibited items
> 
> product recalls
> 
> avoiding scams
> 
> 
> Boeing Boss built by Seth Kettleman at TransTurbine. This go kart is powered by a Boeing 502-12 Gas Turbine engine in custom turbojet configuration. This land-jet produces over 300 pounds of thrust which will easily propel you to infinity and beyond. For more information on this kart or other gas turbine jet engines contact Seth (a-t) TransTurbine.(c-o-m)
> 
> do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers



hahahaha! I need that! Something to show up all the neighbor kids with their gokarts dirt bikes and atvs as they blast around out here!


----------



## hupte

Log Splitter Need Motor 12 Ton. Must Sale $600.00


----------



## JeffGu

Hmm... that's a gem, right there. I'd get right on that one, before it slips away.


----------



## tla100

BillNole said:


> Go-go Gadget!
> 
> http://frederick.craigslist.org/cto/5365811682.html
> 
> * Boeing Jet Powered Go Kart - $10500 (Middletown, Md)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015 Boeing
> 
> fuel: diesel
> title status: clean
> transmission: other
> 
> safety tips
> 
> prohibited items
> 
> product recalls
> 
> avoiding scams
> 
> Boeing Boss built by Seth Kettleman at TransTurbine. This go kart is powered by a Boeing 502-12 Gas Turbine engine in custom turbojet configuration. This land-jet produces over 300 pounds of thrust which will easily propel you to infinity and beyond. For more information on this kart or other gas turbine jet engines contact Seth (a-t) TransTurbine.(c-o-m)
> 
> do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers




But hey, at least it has a seatbelt......


----------



## Philbert

Call it a '_skidder_' and someone on here will buy it. . . . 

Philbert


----------



## hupte

* PLEASE HELP: MISSING A FEMALE PITBULL MIX = GRAY + WHITE (OTTAWA, IL) *

© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map)


safety tips
prohibited items
product recalls
avoiding scams


PLEASE HELP :

MISSING A FEMALE PITBULL MIX DOG
SHE IS A OLD DOG, MOSTLY GRAY WITH WHITE MARKINGS
WENT MISSING ON THE NIGHT OF DEC 23RD.
IN OTTAWA, IL
IF YOU HAVE ANY INFORMATION PLEAE CONTACT ME 
OR THE LOCAL VETS IN OTTAWA, IL.
WOULD LIKE TO SEE HER HOME FOR 
CHRISTMAS.
THANKS

I should reply, "just look for the trail of bitten children, and half eaten Pomeranian's."


----------



## Dirtboy

I should reply, "just look for the trail of bitten children, and half eaten Pomeranian's."

Ahhh! That's an old wives tale. Pitbulls like any other dogs are what they are taught by their owners. I have 2 of them, sweetest critters you will ever meet. Had a third one but she developed bone cancer and passed. She was a sweetheart also.


----------



## Dalmatian90

So what's the mushroom:wood ratio before it's no longer technically firewood?

http://newlondon.craigslist.org/grd/5350691776.html

Looks like it might have been a (negotiably) fair price about five years ago.


----------



## ReggieT

*The Magna Carta of Firewood Buying???*
*Need trustworthy source of seasoned firewood (Between Johnson City and Elizabethton)*
_Don't try and sell this fellow any GREEN WOOD or ELSE!!_
*http://tricities.craigslist.org/wan/5369519385.html*


----------



## Philbert

Short Version: _'I am very specific about what I want and expect, but demand extra long seasoning time, and expect to pay the market rate for mediocre stuff that other people are selling'_

Philbert


----------



## ReggieT

Philbert said:


> Short Version: _'I am very specific about what I want and expect, but demand extra long seasoning time, and expect to pay the market rate for mediocre stuff that other people are selling'_
> 
> Philbert


Exactly Philbert!


----------



## Deleted member 116684

ReggieT said:


> *The Magna Carta of Firewood Buying???*
> *Need trustworthy source of seasoned firewood (Between Johnson City and Elizabethton)*
> _Don't try and sell this fellow any GREEN WOOD or ELSE!!_
> *http://tricities.craigslist.org/wan/5369519385.html*


time to buy a chainsaw and a maul. If you want it the way you like it MAKE it the way you like it. Being specific to what you want to buy is fine, just cough up the dough or don't complain with what you get. I've got some 2 year seasoned oak, will sell for 450 a cord, you pick up.


----------



## Snigg

Another good one....


----------



## Xjcacher

x prohibited[?] 

Posted: about an hour ago

◀ prev ▲ next ▶
print
* free bloomers (greenland)*





condition: new

safety tips

prohibited items

product recalls

avoiding scams


I am giving these new not used bloomers away to anyone who wants them. Serious inquiries only please. Thanks

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers
post id: 5381096694


posted: 2015-12-30 2:55pm


email to friend


♥ best of [?]
You can't make stuff like this up.


----------



## JeffGu

I think this woman (see pic) reported those bloomers as stolen...




WARNING: Some things, once seen, cannot be unseen.


----------



## Xjcacher

JeffGu said:


> I think this woman (see pic) reported those bloomers as stolen...
> 
> View attachment 474604
> 
> 
> WARNING: Some things, once seen, cannot be unseen.


----------



## Macman125

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/tls/5342857459.html Will stick with a 440 lol.


----------



## tla100

ReggieT said:


> *The Magna Carta of Firewood Buying???*
> *Need trustworthy source of seasoned firewood (Between Johnson City and Elizabethton)*
> _Don't try and sell this fellow any GREEN WOOD or ELSE!!_
> *http://tricities.craigslist.org/wan/5369519385.html*



And I would like it stacked in house, shoes shall be removed before entering, bark removed, between 15 1/2" and 15 3/4" long, prefer splits to be uniform and only triangle shaped......

Wow, I know people like that. The pity is you try and help them out and do your best, bend over backwards and then it still comes back to bite you, be it lost labor or product. 

Granted, it is not unreasonable to expect seasoned firewood, but the way he goes about it is very dickerdly......If it was me selling, it would be $500 a cord to deal with that BS


----------



## dwasifar

tla100 said:


> Wow, I know people like that. The pity is you try and help them out and do your best, bend over backwards and then it still comes back to bite you, be it lost labor or product. Granted, it is not unreasonable to expect seasoned firewood, but the way he goes about it is very dickerdly......If it was me selling, it would be $500 a cord to deal with that BS


I agree that she's going to antagonize just about any legitimate seller who reads that. She's committing the grave error of telling a professional how to do his job. But I can see how she came to that frame of mind. She's probably had a few consecutive dealings with some less-than-professional sellers, leading her to conclude that most sellers are that way. This is how her frustration comes out. She doesn't realize she's doing it. But it's a big red flag that she's taking it out on the ethical seller she hasn't met yet. 

You could write essentially the same ad in a much more positive way. Something like this:

"Hi, I'm a local resident looking for a reputable firewood dealer. In the past I've been burned by guys who sold me substandard wood in [a_ short_ list of ways; green, overpriced, short load, etc.] So I'm looking for good properly-seasoned hardwood, burnable today. I buy x cords of wood a year for heating and am hoping to find someone who stands behind his product, and who I can rely on for years to come."

That would make the same point positively without lecturing potential sellers.


----------



## zogger

tla100 said:


> And I would like it stacked in house, shoes shall be removed before entering, bark removed, between 15 1/2" and 15 3/4" long, prefer splits to be uniform and only triangle shaped......
> 
> Wow, I know people like that. The pity is you try and help them out and do your best, bend over backwards and then it still comes back to bite you, be it lost labor or product.
> 
> Granted, it is not unreasonable to expect seasoned firewood, but the way he goes about it is very dickerdly......If it was me selling, it would be $500 a cord to deal with that BS



Granted, a long ad, but the guy was obviously frustrated by not being able to get dry wood. If you have limited space and sellers bring over green wood and you get stuck with it..it would suck. Heck, I see it around here with some of the wood being offered, it's not even close to being seasoned or dry. There's a guy who sells "stacks" in his front yard, and he is splitting as it is being sold. No way is it dry.


----------



## reddogrunner

Too bad he is in TN. He's just my kind of customer. I only sell you stuff I would burn myself, include kindling and tell you to set out anything you don't like and I will replace it. Some times 1 or 2 slip through quality control. I give a healthy cord, not a short load. I've NEVER had a return. Sounds fair to me. Every guy with a pickup, a saw and a maul does not need to be getting full market value for the crap they peddle.


----------



## mga

I have a huge pile of ash wood to get rid of. kinda late in the year to be selling it, so I throw an ad on craigslist saying I'm taking orders for 70 bucks a face cord OR i'll barter with the wood for some thing interesting.

I immediately get an email from some guy saying he has a snowmobile to trade. ok, i'll bite, so I email him back and asked for specifics.

he says it's a 1971 ski doo that has been sitting for a few years and needs "a little work"....LOL

told him i'll pass.


----------



## anlrolfe

Dalmatian90 said:


> So what's the mushroom:wood ratio before it's no longer technically firewood?



We helped do a clean up at a now defunct Scout Camp where someone tarped mounds of firewood to the ground all but hermetically sealing them. What was once wood became an experiment in composting. After that I'm convinced that with enough heat you can burn dirt.


----------



## Jakers

* FIREPLACE WOOD CHEAP... - $20 (HARWOOD, ND)*

4 BOXES OF PRE CUT PINE WOOD FIREPLACE WOOD....PERFECT FOR KINDLING OR FILL YOUR FIRE BOX....WOOD IS PRECUT FROM REMODEL PROJECT AND DON'T WANT TO TOSS IT...BOXED UP AND READY TO GO...


----------



## Oldman47

Nothing wrong with burning waste dimensional lumber in my book. When I am done building my house I will have lots of it with 1x6 sub-floor run at 45 degrees and then all the ends from studs and such it has added up to about 6 giant plastic bags full so far. Should make for decent break-in fires for my new stove.


----------



## Macman125

$20 is a little crazy though.


----------



## JeffGu

maclovercp125 said:


> $20 is a little crazy though.



Yeah... how about you give me $20 and I'll haul it away for you, pal.


----------



## Marine5068

Oldman47 said:


> Nothing wrong with burning waste dimensional lumber in my book. When I am done building my house I will have lots of it with 1x6 sub-floor run at 45 degrees and then all the ends from studs and such it has added up to about 6 giant plastic bags full so far. Should make for decent break-in fires for my new stove.


I split it for kindling.


----------



## Philbert

Marine5068 said:


> I split it for kindling.


When we remodeled our house, we had a lot of wood scraps, lath, etc. that I burned. I won't burn painted or treated wood, plywood or particleboard, etc., 'cause I don't want that stuff going up the chimney into my neighborhood.

Philbert


----------



## Iaff113

Free trees, you cut and haul/ free wood
http://frederick.craigslist.org/zip/5393609622.html

via cPro for Craigslist
iOS: http://tinyurl.com/CL-iDevice
Android: http://tinyurl.com/CL-Android


Sent from my iPhone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakers

Iaff113 said:


> Free trees, you cut and haul/ free wood
> http://frederick.craigslist.org/zip/5393609622.html
> 
> via cPro for Craigslist
> iOS: http://tinyurl.com/CL-iDevice
> Android: http://tinyurl.com/CL-Android
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Free trees, you cut and haul/ free wood (Myersville)*

*As many or as little as you want.
Easy to get to.
Mostly sumac (tree of heaven).
Use for Bon fires, house heat, whatever you want it's free.
I'm NOT paying you to remove so don't ask.
Whatever you cut down you take..

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers
*


----------



## Xjcacher

*Need to read it all the way through.*


*Herb Alpert / Engelbert Humperdink (Hot Springs)*











So let's real talk for a minute...

I love these albums and the men who made them. Herb Alpert, Engelbert Humperdink and I must part ways, but I can't just straight up abandon them. They've been too good to me and too big a part of my vinyl collection. But through a mutual understanding, this amazing musical collection is yours for the taking. But the records have some demands and those demands have to be respected.

Please don't resell these records. The albums are a set. We've all been together since my college days, circa early 1990s. Like a Blue Angels airplane show, the albums need to stay together in a tight formation on your shelf. Prefereably among other equally-fantastic legends. That means away from the toddlers and the toy poodles, or that weird drunk friend who's always pawing through your record collection like it was the discount DVD bin at WalMart. That means if you move, you must take the records with you, even when your girlfriend or your boyfriend is all "Why can't you just collect postage stamps? Why do I have to haul all these records up 47 flights of stairs?" And at that pivotal moment you just turn slowly and dramatically and say, "Look, Babe. It's you or the Humperdink. And the Humperdink don't whine..."

But what if, through no fault of your own, you simply MUST part with them? Then you give them away, to a suitable and thoroughly-vetted home. I can't insist you do a background check on everybody who will, undoubtedly, flock to you for this swinging set of musical masterpieces, but allow me to at least throw out that idea. If Herb and Engel fall into the wrong hands, how would you ever forgive yourself?

Which brings us back to the issue at hand: a new home. A loving home with record player(s) (because I KNOW you have more than one--the "old" one and the "new" one), no dull or cheap off-brand needles (because, YES, that matters), and the willingness to play these records like everyday was American Bandstand meets The Lawrence Welk Hour.

You may be asking yourself: why? What kind of person just abandons these two paragons of AMGold? How can she not see what a powerful and majestic collection of sound she has right at her fingertips? And I'm telling you: it's for the safety of the two men I hold dear. If I hear my two year old son breaks another album for his own selfish toddler entertainment I may be forced to grab all my albums, stuff them into a shopping cart, and live on the streets where it is safe. Instead, taking the high road, I must find a safe and loving environment--a haven-- where my two guys can continue to work their magic one B-side at a time. Are you that home?

**Side Note:
Herb. Engelbaby. If you're reading this, I just want you to know... It's not you. It's me. I mean, you know, circumstances change and people have to make adjustments and I just kept having to put you on higher and higher shelves away from the YouKnowWho. And Herb, the incident with the juice box and "Herb Albert & the Tijuana Brass: The Lonely Bull"...? I mean, who could have predicted that? These toddlers. They just don't get boundaries, you know? I couldn't continue to stand by while he abused and, oh I'll say it--brutalized--the both of you. But we'll always have "!!Going Places!!" (wink, wink). And Engel. How many times did I fly to your defense when I saw people misspell your name? "The L goes after the E!" I would scream and they'd just be like, "Why are you screaming?!" They never understood us. But we had good years, guys. Let's just hang on to all those memories... All those first dates where the date was like, "Um. What are you listening to?" As if they didn't know, ha ha ha. And all those pesky neighbors who came knocking on the door at 3am with their "Can you please turn that down?" If they REALLY wanted it turned down, why were they at my door... that's right... to be even closer to your soothing midnight sounds. But I digress and that only makes all the pain more palpable. So Englbert, Herb... it's time to spread those wings and find shelter in a new nest. Stay strong, boys! I'll never forget you!

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers
post id: 5403084263


posted: 2016-01-14 4:05pm


email to friend


♥ best of [?]

Avoid scams, deal locally Beware wiring (e.g. Western Union), cashier checks, money orders, shipping.


----------



## JeffGu

That has got to be either the most pathetic human being to ever sell things on CraigsList or the most pathetic attempt to unload a box of frisbees I've ever seen. Really? Engelbert Humperdink? He listened to this in college? Must have been a liberal arts major. I'm surprised he didn't offer to throw in his Xmas sweater/dickie collection.


----------



## Philbert

Vinyl is back. Places like Best Buy and Amazon sold more turntables this Christmas than they have in umpteen years.

Philbert

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...r-sold-2015-far-240-compared-period-2014.html


----------



## Jakers

Philbert said:


> Vinyl is back. Places like Best Buy and Amazon sold more turntables this Christmas than they have in umpteen years.
> 
> Philbert
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...r-sold-2015-far-240-compared-period-2014.html


except you cant even buy a turntable in the best buy stores. have to go online for them


----------



## Philbert

Still have mine . . .

Philbert


----------



## dwasifar

Vinyl's revival is equal parts confirmation bias and marketing gimmickry with a dash of hipster snobbiness thrown in to make it all gel. Sometimes older is better, but sometimes not; sometimes it's just different. I'm sure there's a psychological hook in there somewhere that makes people feel like they're more engaged with their playback if they have to go through all the fussy vinyl rituals. For my part, I listened to enough clicks, pops, wow, rumble, and channel crosstalk during the first 20 years of my record-buying life to last me well past the rest of it. Give me clean, quiet, dynamic digital recordings any day.


----------



## babybart

Xjcacher said:


> You may be asking yourself: why? What kind of person just abandons these two paragons of AMGold? How can she not see what a powerful and majestic collection of sound she has right at her fingertips? And I'm telling you: it's for the safety of the two men I hold dear.





JeffGu said:


> That has got to be either the most pathetic human being to ever sell things on CraigsList or the most pathetic attempt to unload a box of frisbees I've ever seen. Really? Engelbert Humperdink? He listened to this in college? Must have been a liberal arts major. I'm surprised he didn't offer to throw in his Xmas sweater/dickie collection.



It's a female on what appears to be a premenstrual emotional rollercoaster... ! Possibly Premenstrual Dysphoric Disorder!


----------



## Xjcacher

Philbert said:


> Vinyl is back. Places like Best Buy and Amazon sold more turntables this Christmas than they have in umpteen years.
> 
> Philbert
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...r-sold-2015-far-240-compared-period-2014.html


My mom gave us a turntable and some of my old LPs, I had forgotten how much better they sound than cds or digital music 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWhoopee

Xjcacher said:


> My mom gave us a turntable and some of my old LPs, I had forgotten how much better they sound than cds or digital music.






Stop, yer killin' me!


----------



## JeffGu




----------



## Xjcacher

MrWhoopee said:


> Stop, yer killin' me!


What?


----------



## MrWhoopee

Xjcacher said:


> What?


I was raised with vinyl, CDs were a gift from God!


----------



## muddstopper

I dont even listen to radio, much less a record player


----------



## H-Ranch

muddstopper said:


> I dont even listen to radio, much less a record player


Like my buddy's grandpa used to say in his shop, [old man gravelly voice]*"If you're listening to music you're NOT workin'!"*[/old man gravelly voice]


----------



## backhoelover

what would he or she do if you bought them and used them for skeet and send her the video


----------



## dwasifar

MrWhoopee said:


> I was raised with vinyl, CDs were a gift from God!


I'm about to hold forth at length on psychoacoustics, rationalization, and the power of suggestion, so if this doesn't interest you, skip this post. You have been warned. 

It's trendy right now to make the blanket claim that vinyl "sounds better," as if that were an objective fact. It's not. It's an opinion, and the only reason you don't really hear the opposing opinion from the other side is that digital is the standard and doesn't need evangelists. There are a lot of things about audio reproduction you can measure and quantify objectively, but what "sounds better" is and always will be subjective. To put this in perspective, there was a study done about ten years ago showing that the MP3 generation - those who had grown up on compressed digital files, iPods, and streaming - actually preferred the sound of the compressed, lossy mp3 files over the uncompressed source material. To them, the obvious audio artifacts of digital compression are "normal" sound. The waveform is far less accurate, but they find the change euphonic.

I think the same thing is going on with the vinyl fad. Do vinyl and CD sound different? You bet. Those things that can be objectively measured - waveforms, distortion, noise, channel separation, dynamic range, channel crosstalk - all show CDs to be far more accurate in reproducing the original waveform than vinyl ever was or could hope to be. Certainly there are people who like the vinyl sound, but what that really means is they prefer greater amounts of distortion because they like that kind of distortion. That's okay, if that's what they want, but again, it's an opinion and a preference, not a hard fact. Vinyl sounds better _to them.
_
A good comparison might be the frame rate of film. 24fps has been the standard for ages, and you're conditioned to think that looks natural. When you see something in 48fps, like Avatar or The Hobbit, movement looks weird and artificial. 48fps is actually _more_ accurate, but you've trained yourself to expect the less-smooth movements of the older standard.

When CDs first invaded the market the audio industry was all over it. "Perfect sound forever" was the claim, and they sold a lot of hardware, and everyone had to rebuy their favorite albums. It was very profitable, at first. But once that died down, it became obvious that the CD standard was not very conducive to repeat sales. There was not nearly as much difference between the music reproduction of cheap CD players vs. expensive ones than there had been for analog equipment, when customers could be put on the treadmill of upgrades, chasing perfect sound with diminishing returns. The customer who kept coming back to buy different phono cartridges and such in the pursuit of better sound stopped coming back after he switched to CDs.

The reaction of the high-end audio industry was to take a hard left turn straight into the land of voodoo and BS. This is when you started to see insane claims about accessories really start to take off. There was always a reason to buy good analog interconnects, up to a point, but when you see people spewing sciencey-sounding doubletalk about "digital smearing" to sell you a $100 digital interconnect that does exactly what a $2 one would do, or $250 power cords, or (and I am really not kidding) hand carved exotic hardwood knobs to make your amplifier sound better, you're listening to BS artists preying on your gullibilities. Remember the green pen thing? Thousands of golden-eared audiophiles convinced themselves that coloring the edges of CDs with a green marker made them sound better. There were even special green pens being sold in the back pages of audio magazines. Eventually everyone sort of realized they were being stupid and you stopped hearing about it. There's no science behind any of this, just mysticism and woo-woo. But it sells, because people want to believe in it.

With this in mind, is it any wonder the industry would love to see vinyl come back? It's expensive and fussy and focuses people on constant hardware maintenance. It takes audio back to a day when things like pricey interconnects and fancy isolation feet and so forth really did make some difference (still not as much as claimed, but it wasn't complete bullshit like some of those other things). And, a plus for the record labels, there's no way to file-share analog. CDs and MP3s were the moment that they dropped the leash on their moneymaker, and they'd _love_ to put that particular dog back in its pen. 

There are people who genuinely prefer the distortions of vinyl, just as there are those who prefer the distortions of tube amplifiers. But I think right now their numbers are being swelled by a lot of newcomers just wanting to be part of the vinyl elite, which makes it easy for them to convince themselves that vinyl sounds better to them. Most of it has more to do with fashion, rationalization, and status than with anything concrete about audio reproduction. But people love their hocus-pocus and magical thinking.

Sorry for the diatribe. I had to get that off my chest. We now return you to making fun of morons on Craigslist.


----------



## Philbert

Then, of course, stereos with vacuum tubes sound better than the solid state ones . . . .

Philbert


----------



## dwasifar

Philbert said:


> Then, of course, stereos with vacuum tubes sound better than the solid state ones . . . .


Didn't read all the way to the last paragraph, did ya?  I don't blame you. That guy just drones on and on...


----------



## H-Ranch

Philbert said:


> Then, of course, stereos with vacuum tubes sound better than the solid state ones . . . .
> 
> Philbert


That may be true, but everyone knows the wind up Victrola with the single funnel speaker was the peak of the audio listening experience. It's been downhill ever since with these kids and their newfangled I-whatevers.


----------



## Weesa20

Wow! DHT splitters have 100% appreciation. Glad I have 2of them!


----------



## muddstopper

What a bargain, a new 28 ton one at Lowes is $1689.00.


----------



## Weesa20

Yeah, I guess it got cut off but this a 22ton. I emailed the seller to see if I get 2 of them.


----------



## macattack_ga

$5 for 3 splits?








Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dwasifar

Does the Prius come with the deal?


----------



## hupte

Dirtboy said:


> I should reply, "just look for the trail of bitten children, and half eaten Pomeranian's."
> 
> Ahhh! That's an old wives tale. Pitbulls like any other dogs are what they are taught by their owners. I have 2 of them, sweetest critters you will ever meet. Had a third one but she developed bone cancer and passed. She was a sweetheart also.


that is what every pit bull owner says, when they are being interviewed on the news after their sweet loveable, wouldn't hurt a thing, pitbull snapped and went on a rampage. I have a friend who's daughter was bitten in the face by and akita. nicest dog you'd ever meet. she knew the dog for years. she bent down he licked her face, she stood up and bent down again, he liked her face again. she stood up and bent down a 3rd time, and he took a chunk out of her face. scarred her for life. they are animals, they have personality flaws just like ppl do. some are violent some aren't. (shrug)


----------



## dwasifar

hupte said:


> that is what every pit bull owner says, when they are being interviewed on the news after their sweet loveable, wouldn't hurt a thing, pitbull snapped and went on a rampage. I have a friend who's daughter was bitten in the face by and akita. nicest dog you'd ever meet. she knew the dog for years. she bent down he licked her face, she stood up and bent down again, he liked her face again. she stood up and bent down a 3rd time, and he took a chunk out of her face. scarred her for life. they are animals, they have personality flaws just like ppl do. some are violent some aren't. (shrug)


I don't understand. How is an akita attack evidence that pit bulls are uniquely violent?


----------



## hupte

dwasifar said:


> I don't understand. How is an akita attack evidence that pit bulls are uniquely violent?


well when he said pitbulls are like any other dog. he was correct. my point is that they are animals. some turn violent some don't. he said it was how you raise the dog that determines whether they turn violent or not. so I related an experience of a dog that was raised by peaceful ppl. and who was also known for years by the girl he bit. hence proving the point that its not how you raise the dog, some dogs just turn violent.


----------



## Macman125

dwasifar said:


> Didn't read all the way to the last paragraph, did ya?  I don't blame you. That guy just drones on and on...



I work in the cb radio communications field and can tell you from experience that a tube linear amplifier produces cleaner modulation on the oscilloscope than a solid state transistor linear amp, even the competition amps. Also, on a spectrum analyzer, the tube amps sends the energy where it is suppose to go with less bleed over on other frequencies than a transistor amp. This is not me preferring them over solid state, as I can abuse the crap out of a transistor linear and not damage it, unlike a tube amp. With that being said though, a tube amp does produce a cleaner, warmer sound.


----------



## kevin j

and there is no sound like an old Hammond B3


----------



## Dirtboy

that is what every pit bull owner says, when they are being interviewed on the news after their sweet loveable, wouldn't hurt a thing, pitbull snapped and went on a rampage. I have a friend who's daughter was bitten in the face by and akita. nicest dog you'd ever meet. she knew the dog for years. she bent down he licked her face, she stood up and bent down again, he liked her face again. she stood up and bent down a 3rd time, and he took a chunk out of her face. scarred her for life. they are animals, they have personality flaws just like ppl do. some are violent some aren't. (shrug

I understand what you are saying hupte. My point was most who hear "pitbull" assume the dog breed is no good and will attack anyone for no reason. This is patently untrue of the breed. ANY animal is capable of having a trigger that will cause it to attack, whether it be dog, bear, wolf or even human beings. My pitties are very docile animals, however I have enough common sense where I would not allow them nor any other dog I have ever owned to be around a child or strange adult unsupervised.


----------



## Macman125

It is statistically proven that quite a few breeds including retrievers, dachshunds, huskies, collies and quite a few others have worse temperament than pit bulls. A simple google search can provide this information. I have several friends with pits and they are truly amazing dogs. As stated above, they are just like people, certain things make them mad. It is definitely suggested that you do not get in any dogs face.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

muddstopper said:


> I dont even listen to radio, much less a record player



Have a small 1 speaker radio in the shop, it's usually on 100.9 oldies country. Only 1 truck has a radio and it's just AM.


----------



## hupte

[QUOTE="Dirtboy, post: 5730621, member: 113513
I understand what you are saying hupte. My point was most who hear "pitbull" assume the dog breed is no good and will attack anyone for no reason. This is patently untrue of the breed. ANY animal is capable of having a trigger that will cause it to attack, whether it be dog, bear, wolf or even human beings. My pitties are very docile animals, however I have enough common sense where I would not allow them nor any other dog I have ever owned to be around a child or strange adult unsupervised.[/QUOTE]
everyone being interviewed on the news says their pit was the nicest and most docile dog ever, until it bit some kids face off.

if any organization in the world should stand up for animals it would be peta. here's what peta says about pit bulls:
The pit bull's ancestor, the Staffordshire terrier, is a human concoction, bred in my native England, I'm ashamed to say, as a weapon. These dogs were designed specifically to fight other animals and kill them, for human sport.

They are fine around adult humans, but they get fixated on any small dog or cat and work as a pair if t*hey can, equally excited and unmanageable. This is not unusual for pits.* If I said this about a collie or a beagle, it would be surprising.

It is safer for other dogs and for small children to have a chance encounter with a poodle, cocker spaniel or mixed hound than it is for them to have one with a pit bull. Of course, that's a generalization, but it's also true.
if you had a Chihuahua or a child and someone said,
"Behind Door A is a pug or a Labrador, and behind Door B is a pit; you
choose which door we will open," which door would you choose? Right.

So, knowing that pits and pit mixes are responsible for more attacks than other dogs - not just fatal attacks, but ones in which an eye or limb or self-confidence is lost for life - is it right to suggest that people should continue breeding this kind of dog? Especially when other wonderful dogs are crying out for homes?.
source: http://www.realpitbull.com/peta.html


----------



## Macman125

http://hubpages.com/animals/10-Most-Aggressive-Dog-Breeds-Temperament-Ratings-and-Information


----------



## hupte

looks like they will cut easy. since they are so rotten. lol.


















6 large oak trees on ground ready to be cut, split and hauled away. . .. . .. . .. . .. . .. . .FREE!!
These trees have been standing dead for several years and are now down on the ground.
Wood is dry and would be great for use in wood burners or fireplace. Very accessible.
Williams Bay, WI / show contact info


----------



## hupte

Macman125 said:


> http://hubpages.com/animals/10-Most-Aggressive-Dog-Breeds-Temperament-Ratings-and-Information


your link says it best!!
(Quote) I don’t know that I agree with the per centage findings here, I would prefer if the same number of dogs per breed were tested, but I am not the “expert”.


----------



## hupte

http://rockford.craigslist.org/zip/5406283294.html


----------



## hupte

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/grd/5400300817.html
looks like driftwood.


----------



## Macman125

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-VINTAGE...360655?hash=item41a3958a0f:g:nnAAAOSwLnlWo78G 


3 grand for a homelite 1050, these people smoking crack? What amazes me on top of that is that there is 12 people watching it.


----------



## zogger

someone around here got a sense of humor after being stuck inside today..ya, not a lot of snow, but I think folks in north georgia got burned pretty hard last two winters chancing driving on any snow and black ice. Very little traffic today.

http://nwga.craigslist.org/bar/5415636585.html


----------



## Xjcacher

Macman125 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-VINTAGE...360655?hash=item41a3958a0f:g:nnAAAOSwLnlWo78G
> 
> 
> 3 grand for a homelite 1050, these people smoking crack? What amazes me on top of that is that there is 12 people watching it.


It's up to 21 watching now, hopefully they're just wanting to find out who the fool is who buys it.


----------



## rmensing

How many cords do you think is in this tree?

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/zip/5417453916.html


----------



## zogger

rmensing said:


> How many cords do you think is in this tree?
> 
> http://stlouis.craigslist.org/zip/5417453916.html



Well, not enough for a full rick, plenty for a tiny tim


----------



## JeffGu

I think it has the same BTUs as burning this would give you...


----------



## unclemoustache

Don't post links - cut and paste, for the links go dead pretty quick. Use the "snipping tool." Works like a charm.


----------



## Oldmaple

I guess they weren't very happy with Kyle.


* Sugar maple wood *
< >




















avoiding scams

Large sugar maple needs to be cut down. If you are interested in the wood, would trade for professional removal! some branches were cut but tons left. 

If your name is Kyle...do not respond unless you're replacing my broken window.


----------



## Philbert

JeffGu said:


> I think it has the same BTUs as burning this would give you...


I have seen coiled extension cords like that _start_ fires . . . .

Philbert


----------



## cantoo

Maybe the trailer and the windows are just really really big? Hard to tell scale form the pics but that could be a cottonwood and they get huge. Maybe he means to dig it out and transplant it and harvest for firewood in 100 years?


----------



## husqvarna257

Firewood for sale - $1 (612 drift road, westport,ma)
< >







































make / manufacturer: *pine firewood*
model name / number: *7am-6pm*

more ads by this user

safety tips

prohibited items

product recalls

avoiding scams

Pine Firewood for sale hurry up won't last getting cold out so come buy some firewood stacked on pallets can load for you bring truck or trailer thanks for looking 

PINE -Firewood for sale CALL NOW



$100 none season pine

$120.00 season pine 

show contact info 

If you flag me I'll add more so stop being rude

What a bargain at $320 a cord


----------



## Agent Orange

Philbert said:


> I have seen coiled extension cords like that _start_ fires . . . .
> 
> Philbert


? How ?


----------



## JeffGu

High current load on undersized, coiled cord makes for a lot of heat...


----------



## Agent Orange

JeffGu said:


> High current load on undersized, coiled cord makes for a lot of heat...


While plugged in though right?.




Lol, or No?
I showed this picture to a master electrician and he said it could actually be possible. I call BS.


----------



## JeffGu

That, my friend, is complete ********. Your electrician friend has a very poor understanding of physics.


----------



## Agent Orange

JeffGu said:


> That, my friend, is complete ********. Your electrician friend has a very poor understanding of physics.


He may have been putting the joke on me? I thought it was BS. I have zero grasp of physics other than being smart enough not to piss into the wind.


----------



## Philbert

Agent Orange said:


> ? How ?





Agent Orange said:


> While plugged in though right?



Right.

Fire inspector showed me after a house fire. Couple had run some extension cords for power, and a mattress on the floor for a bed. Lifted up the mattress and you could see the burnt imprint of the coiled cord, and how the fire progressed through the house.

Even if not insulated like that, the coils do not let the heat escape. I had friend wiring a new house and the electrical inspector made him re-do some of the Romex (NM cable) between the studs, spacing it farther apart, for the same reason. Doesn't have to happen a lot, but enough that it is a concern.

Philbert


----------



## dwasifar

To clarify: Yes, an extension cord can heat up in normal use, meaning plugged into an outlet with an operating appliance on the other end. Yes, a coiled cord will heat up faster, because the heat is concentrated in a smaller space. No, a cord plugged into itself does not contain endlessly circling electricity; that is called a perpetual motion machine and is a violation of physics.

Think about it for a second. The heat emitted by a cord under load comes from electrical resistance. So we know the cord has resistance; therefore electricity cannot circle endlessly in it. The resistance dissipates it. Also, since electricity is the movement of electrons between negative and positive charges, then even if there weren't resistance, the flow would stop once the charges had all evened out and the entire cord was at the same electrical potential.

Also, it wasn't mentioned, but a cord that is plugged in on one end but has nothing connected on the other end will not heat up. There's no current flow, hence no energy passing through the cord to be dissipated as heat. The cord has to be part of an active circuit for it to get hot.


----------



## Philbert

dwasifar said:


> . . .a cord that is plugged in on one end but has nothing connected on the other end will not heat up.


Right.

_But just to be a little fussy_, unless it has a short.

I only bring this up because I see a lot of extension cords strung up, wrapped around studs or joists, left on the floor or the ground, etc., when not in use, and exposed to damage. Sort of like '_permanent - temporary_' wiring. These cord are often kicked around, or run over, and have damaged ends or insulation, and can short if left plugged in (they usually are). If the short is not large enough to trip the fuse/breaker, and there is flammable material nearby, it can lead to a hot time in the old town that night.

Philbert


----------



## hupte

* Tree for Firewood *








Large tree available to be cut for firewood. Need proper equipment and insurance.
__________________________________________________________
what a deal!! and it looks like silver maple. I think I'll load up the saws and drive 2 hrs to jump all over this!!!

http://rockford.craigslist.org/zip/5406283294.html


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Philbert said:


> Right.
> 
> Fire inspector showed me after a house fire. Couple had run some extension cords for power, and a mattress on the floor for a bed. Lifted up the mattress and you could see the burnt imprint of the coiled cord, and how the fire progressed through the house.
> 
> Even if not insulated like that, the coils do not let the heat escape. I had friend wiring a new house and the electrical inspector made him re-do some of the Romex (NM cable) between the studs, spacing it farther apart, for the same reason. Doesn't have to happen a lot, but enough that it is a concern.
> 
> Philbert



Yeah, generally only x amount of wires per hole and conduit.


----------



## Oldman47

dwasifar said:


> To clarify: Yes, an extension cord can heat up in normal use, meaning plugged into an outlet with an operating appliance on the other end. Yes, a coiled cord will heat up faster, because the heat is concentrated in a smaller space. No, a cord plugged into itself does not contain endlessly circling electricity; that is called a perpetual motion machine and is a violation of physics.
> 
> Think about it for a second. The heat emitted by a cord under load comes from electrical resistance. So we know the cord has resistance; therefore electricity cannot circle endlessly in it. The resistance dissipates it. Also, since electricity is the movement of electrons between negative and positive charges, then even if there weren't resistance, the flow would stop once the charges had all evened out and the entire cord was at the same electrical potential.
> 
> Also, it wasn't mentioned, but a cord that is plugged in on one end but has nothing connected on the other end will not heat up. There's no current flow, hence no energy passing through the cord to be dissipated as heat. The cord has to be part of an active circuit for it to get hot.


It may not heat up much but there is still a little bit of current flowing in the coil due to induction effects of alternating current.


----------



## Oldman47

Try beating this deal
https://decatur.craigslist.org/for/5370478593.html
You get a whole log for only $30.


----------



## Ash_403

I _might_ give him $5 for it.


If he helped me load the rounds after I bucked the log to stove length.


----------



## dwasifar

Here's the opposite of a craigslist laugh. I hired a painter from a CL ad to paint a bathroom that was all fiddly cut-ins; I just didn't want to deal with it. 

I should have known things weren't going to turn out well when she showed up with her tools in a plastic garbage bag and said "Oh good, you have a ladder." I was outside splitting firewood for most of the time she was working, and only got an inkling of what was happening when my wife went in to check on her, came back and told me, "She's doing a really sloppy job." My standards for job quality are quite a bit higher than my wife's are - the words "anal" and "picky" have seen regular use - and if _she _said it was bad, I knew it was going to be *bad.*

The "painter" struggled for six hours, getting as much paint on herself as on the walls, and what I received was a paint job in about a dozen randomly-distributed shades of brown. She apparently never stirred the paint at any time over those six hours, and the pigments settled, and so every time she'd pour into her tray she was rolling a different color. This would have been bad on its own, but she made it a lot worse by periodically going back and doing a roll or two on a wall she'd painted earlier because she saw something she didn't like, so there were random strips and patches of color all over the place.

The cut-ins were sloppy and haphazard. There was paint on the sink, the toilet, the tub, the shower, the mirrors, and the ceiling - but amazingly there were places where she'd missed the wall. She claimed she'd put on three coats, but she'd only used one gallon, so I think not. When called out on the uneven results, she blamed the paint. (She had been pushing Behr, but I'd already bought Sherwin-Williams.) 

I should have known better. You pay cheap, you get cheap. I wound up taking the whole day off from work today to fix it. Taped straight lines to cover all the wavering cut-ins and repainted the entire room properly. It looks nice now, but I had to put in more effort to fix it than if I'd just painted it myself in the first place. Live and learn.


----------



## unclemoustache

dwasifar said:


> Here's the opposite of a craigslist laugh. I hired a painter from a CL ad to paint a bathroom that was all fiddly cut-ins; I just didn't want to deal with it.
> 
> I should have known things weren't going to turn out well when she showed up with her tools in a plastic garbage bag and said "Oh good, you have a ladder." I was outside splitting firewood for most of the time she was working, and only got an inkling of what was happening when my wife went in to check on her, came back and told me, "She's doing a really sloppy job." My standards for job quality are quite a bit higher than my wife's are - the words "anal" and "picky" have seen regular use - and if _she _said it was bad, I knew it was going to be *bad.*
> 
> The "painter" struggled for six hours, getting as much paint on herself as on the walls, and what I received was a paint job in about a dozen randomly-distributed shades of brown. She apparently never stirred the paint at any time over those six hours, and the pigments settled, and so every time she'd pour into her tray she was rolling a different color. This would have been bad on its own, but she made it a lot worse by periodically going back and doing a roll or two on a wall she'd painted earlier because she saw something she didn't like, so there were random strips and patches of color all over the place.
> 
> The cut-ins were sloppy and haphazard. There was paint on the sink, the toilet, the tub, the shower, the mirrors, and the ceiling - but amazingly there were places where she'd missed the wall. She claimed she'd put on three coats, but she'd only used one gallon, so I think not. When called out on the uneven results, she blamed the paint. (She had been pushing Behr, but I'd already bought Sherwin-Williams.)
> 
> I should have known better. You pay cheap, you get cheap. I wound up taking the whole day off from work today to fix it. Taped straight lines to cover all the wavering cut-ins and repainted the entire room properly. It looks nice now, but I had to put in more effort to fix it than if I'd just painted it myself in the first place. Live and learn.




Hey, I need a new sub for Uncle Moustache Home Improvements! (Last one got run out of town.) What's her number???


----------



## dwasifar

unclemoustache said:


> Hey, I need a new sub for Uncle Moustache Home Improvements! (Last one got run out of town.) What's her number???


Zero.


----------



## CaseyForrest




----------



## Mike-M

Oldman47 said:


> Try beating this deal
> https://decatur.craigslist.org/for/5370478593.html
> You get a whole log for only $30.


I could actually make money off that log. Cut it up and sell to local richies who think they smoke meat.


----------



## K_dub86

im not much of a tree faller but sure looks to me like someone miss judged a cut?


----------



## 67L36Driver

That's the ugliest green I've ever seen on a house.


----------



## hupte

*BOM FIRE WOOD ONLY FOORTY DOLLARS
*

* cheap fire wood cheap un split - $50 (miller) *

© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map)

make / manufacturer: *wood*
model name / number: *wood*
size / dimensions: *veries*


safety tips
prohibited items
product recalls
avoiding scams


I have camp fire wood. Bom fire wood and house burning wood. Unsplit and small like split pieces as well. Tons and tons of it. 50.00 a load for the camp and bom fire wood and foorty dollars a load for the unsplit wood.


----------



## hupte

wow just 20 bucks per wheelbarrow? thats slightly more expensive than buying it in bundles at the gas station
*Fire wood - $20 (Carol stream) *










© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map)


safety tips
prohibited items
product recalls
avoiding scams


Selling seasoned firewood by wheelbarrow.
$20 each wheelbarrow,roughly 35 to 40 pieces.
Wood is all mixed from my backyard,apple,maple,Mulberry,oak,etc.
I'm in Carol Stream close to North Avenue and Bloomingdale Rd.
Call show contact info 
Thank you.

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers


----------



## hupte

at least the cuts are consistent!! lol.


----------



## dwasifar

hupte said:


> *BOM FIRE WOOD ONLY FOORTY DOLLARS*
> 
> I have camp fire wood. Bom fire wood and house burning wood. Unsplit and small like split pieces as well. Tons and tons of it. 50.00 a load for the camp and bom fire wood and foorty dollars a load for the unsplit wood.



Look out, he has a bom! And he's gonna light it!


----------



## hupte

* Free Fire Wood (Orfordville) *

I have a about 24 walnut trees in my yard that if you cut them down you can have the wood for free. Serious replies only! I want them gone as soon as Possible!!!!!


----------



## hupte

these are the smallest logs I've ever seen. 
*Free wood for your fire *











I am trying to get rid of twigs and logs from a tree that fell in our backyard during the ice storm. Worked on it over the weekend and placed it *neatly* on the curbside. All the twigs are bundled so it can be hauled away - could weigh about 50-60 lbs. And I DON"T KNOW WHAT TYPE OF TREE IT WAS. If interested, pls come and get it. Obviously, it is free. I will take down this post once it is gone. Location shown in map. If unsure, pls reach out.


----------



## hupte

not really a laugh but a good sales tactic!
*Hard Wood & Firewood *

















Fire Wood for you, always hard wood. Ready to burn. $70 per face cord. Pick up and delivery are available. From Hebron to Valpo $20, or similar distance. Free arm load sample, available upon request.


----------



## noob290

That female looks 12...


----------



## noob290

noob290 said:


> That female looks 12...


I take it back...

NSFW:

http://i.imgur.com/wbLHpot.jpg


----------



## reddogrunner

http://zanesville.craigslist.org/grd/5405609681.html

Come slog through my woods and drive to and fro and pay me for the effort. Yeah, no.


----------



## hupte

reddogrunner said:


> http://zanesville.craigslist.org/grd/5405609681.html
> 
> Come slog through my woods and drive to and fro and pay me for the effort. Yeah, no.


he has been trying to sell the tops for 5 years now, lol. thats why he still has 5 year old stuff. lol.


----------



## reddogrunner

As long as I have been watching that forum he has been trying to sell them. It's too far of a slog for me to pay anything for them. Sounds like they are going to rot where they lay. Shame.


----------



## tla100

* Poulan pro electric chainsaw - $100 *









_Poulan pro electric chainsaw 8 amp 1.5 HP Electric Pole Pruner with 10-Inch Bar and Chain, Boom Telescopes up to 8 Feet

Great condition. Was barely used. $120 or best offer._


I found one oh the power heads in dumpster that still worked. Not sure if the combo is worth half of that. Maybe $30.....I just looked and Mills Fleet farm lists it for $98....still too much IMO


----------



## 295 tramp

Are you a sparky Philbert?
I've seen cables in a tray that caught fire because of a over loaded tray and improper ventilation.
I could see that a plugged in cord under a mattress could set fire because of no way to dissipate heat, but a unplugged cord connected together I'm not going to believe.
Longer lengths of cable which I have here at the mine 2000 ft. or more will store a static charge when the power is tuned off and we have to ground each conductor, like discharging a capacitor or your get a heck of a jolt.


----------



## Philbert

295 tramp said:


> Are you a sparky Philbert?


'Safety guy'.

Mostly concerned about plugged in cords. When you get to capacitors and stored charges, induced currents, etc., that is beyond my level . . .

Philbert


----------



## T. Mainus

http://racine.craigslist.org/grd/5499606572.html


----------



## Oldman47

How could you go wrong with a $1300 yard tree that is crooked as a dog's hind leg?


----------



## absrio

*Log splitter !! Cheap need to sell - $2000*











\
Great log splitter works and runs good needs a battery if you wanna try it I have one and I can run it for you.
It's big good for big logs and small any kind.


----------



## absrio

*Log processor/splitter - $8000*




This was a homemade log processor that has a 45hp diesel motor and a log lift the wedge is able to go up and down with a good operator it can produce 1 full cord a hour. If your in the firewood business you will make your money back on this fast I know because I did. This is a very reliable machine and it is towable no trades call or text Jon at 217-414-449three


----------



## Philbert

Are these yours?

Philbert


----------



## Plowboy83




----------



## ncpete

Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 493875


OMG, ONLY $1000????


----------



## Plowboy83

ncpete said:


> OMG, ONLY $1000????


Yeah should prob see if he has another at that price lol what a deal


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

absrio said:


> *Log processor/splitter - $8000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a homemade log processor that has a 45hp diesel motor and a log lift the wedge is able to go up and down with a good operator it can produce 1 full cord a hour. If your in the firewood business you will make your money back on this fast I know because I did. This is a very reliable machine and it is towable no trades call or text Jon at 217-414-449three



How does it cut?


----------



## absrio

Philbert said:


> Are these yours?
> 
> Philbert


I wish!!! they are obviously worth their weight in gold. LOL. 

seriously though, no they are not mine.


----------



## absrio

ValleyFirewood said:


> How does it cut?


it doesn't. thats why its here in the CL laughs thread.


----------



## Agent Orange

ValleyFirewood said:


> How does it cut?


Pretty good if it doesn't kill itself at idle.


----------



## absrio

*Free fire wood (Clinton)*
*




*
_We have two trees that need to be cut down. In exchange for cuting down the trees you can have all of the wood. We will take care of the brush._


what a deal!!! I don't even have to be insured to drop this tree on the power lines its leaning towards. lol.


----------



## Gugi47

* Stump Grindings (Ephrata) *











Hey there, I had this stump ground out the other day, and I'm looking to see if anybody is interested it any stump grindings. Its a mixture of wood and dirt, with easy access in the back next to the road. If interested shoot me a email. Thanks


----------



## Gugi47

* free twin mattress (Lancaster) *
















Twin mattress. Physically a very good mattress. Needs cleaned and covered. Free. You must haul.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Pretty sure dirty Mike and the gang used that mattress. YUK!


----------



## shorty2000us

* Firewood for sale - $90 *


















Approximately a cord of half-seasoned red oak firewood for sale - $90.
The wood came down last fall, was bucked up and stored over winter. It needs to be split yet.

Pick-up only. Thanks for looking.


----------



## unclemoustache




----------



## unclemoustache




----------



## unclemoustache




----------



## unclemoustache

Seasoned!!!


.


----------



## zogger

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 495156
> 
> 
> 
> Seasoned!!!
> 
> 
> .



well, in some cultures termite poop is considered quite tasty...


----------



## JeffGu

Gugi47 said:


> Twin mattress. Physically a very good mattress. Needs cleaned and covered. Free. You must haul.



Well, at least they didn't require you to haul the bodies of whoever was murdered on that thing off, as well...


----------



## muddstopper

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 495152


If I was putting in a new road culvert, I would grab that up in a sec. Harden bags of concrete makes a excellent headwall around a pipe. We used to stack new bags of the stuff around the culvert intake and let nature take its course.


----------



## absrio

* Free nail embedded firewood (Ottawa il) *











HUGE PILE OF FREE NAIL EMBEDDED FIREWOOD FROM HOUSE DEMOLITION MUST TAKE ALL
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
if I didn't have to take it all, I would jump all over this. but I just can't haul this much. who doesn't love cutting up pine with nails in it for firewood? and breathing the smoke from the glue in osb gives you super human strength!!! RME (totally kidding)


----------



## Philbert

absrio said:


> * Free nail embedded firewood (Ottawa il)*


I hear that the burning nails cut down on chimney fires . . . . 

Philbert


----------



## olyman

Philbert said:


> I hear that the burning nails cut down on chimney fires . . . .
> 
> Philbert


no, no, no, no, and NO!!!! that's aluminum pop or beer cans!!!!!!!


----------



## Erik B

olyman said:


> no, no, no, no, and NO!!!! that's aluminum pop or beer cans!!!!!!!


Maybe they are aluminum nails


----------



## olyman

Erik B said:


> Maybe they are aluminum nails


----------



## Plowboy83




----------



## muddstopper

Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 495285


I'm just burning to much money putting firewood in my stove. I must have a fortune stacked up in the shed and didnt even know it


----------



## JeffGu

Sheesh... if that's worth $20 then a bucket of duck sh*t should go for $40 or more...

*"Only $40 for 3 lbs. of surprise Halloween Treat mix! Can meet in dark alley on the edge of town!"*


----------



## unclemoustache

Well, I finally broke down and responded to one of those CL ads for free firewood. Grabbed a big score of quality hardwood here. Guy said it was Silver Maple. I asked him if that was any good, and he said that it was named after the Olympic medals. Gold Maple was the very best, and Silver Maple was second. I told him I have a new stove - a Blaze King with one of those cat'llickit features. He said that on such a stove, a good load will last a couple weeks, so I grabbed all I could. Just look at this load! Man, I'll never scoff at a CL ad again!!!


----------



## Philbert

"_Free fire twigs . . ."_

Philbert


----------



## Erik B

You should be able to get all of that cut, split and stacked in a week or two


----------



## LoveStihlQuality

avalancher said:


> The way he explained it, he said he had mentioned in his email that he wanted to use one of my saws, and since I didnt bother replying to the email (I really didnt know how to respond to all that nonsense in the email) he thought I was alright with it. As I explained it to him, my saws are very personal to me, they are more than just a tool. I spend time cleaning them, keeping them in tip top shape, and over the years they have become just like friends to me. I know what each one will do, and what they wont. Taking my saw without permission is worse than hopping in my truck and driving off.
> As far as keep my cool, I didnt do a very good job,even when I saw him back up with a very white face. Spent a great deal of time in the Navy, and have a wonderful vocab to prove it, most of which gets dragged out and used when I am ticked.
> He did apologize, and later offered me tickets to the local IceBears hockey team of which he is a member of the board of directors as a peace offering.
> I dont think it will be an issue with him anymore.


Two things new to loan out, your chainsaw and your wife. 

LoveStihlQuality


----------



## unclemoustache

Ah, it's nice to see an echo of Avalancher again. Sure miss that guy around here.


----------



## emf123

Here you go, you can even get the valuable roots:


----------



## unclemoustache

Looks like they had a great time digging that out by hand!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Actually there is some very fancy figure in a black walnut stump.

Getting it out of the ground is like 'bring in the D8'.


----------



## square1

"What's a "gun stalk"? Is it what is left in the gun field after the guns have been harvested?


----------



## rarefish383

square1 said:


> "What's a "gun stalk"? Is it what is left in the gun field after the guns have been harvested?


More or less, kind of, sorta. I have an 1899 Savage that the stock was made while still green, it threw off 3 stalks, one of these days I'm going to trim them, might be able to get a couple more good stocks out of them, Joe.


----------



## Philbert

*Not sure where to post this . . . *

But some of you guys selling bundles of firewood might make more by the piece. if you can figure out an easy way to make the slots. 




Philbert


----------



## Dalmatian90

Slots are easy.

As long as you're not this guy and instead you noodle the end and use the noodles to start the fire...


----------



## Oldman47

Looks like just used plunge cuts with a chain saw to make those slots in the end.


----------



## Philbert

Dalmatian90 said:


> Slots are easy.





Oldman47 said:


> Looks like just used plunge cuts with a chain saw to make those slots in the end.



He's gotta have some way to make them uniform, and in volume. Also, very narrow. Some type of plunge thing? Hard to do that consistently with a normal chain saw. 

Philbert


----------



## mperkins582

*favorite this post FREE WOOD TREES YOU CUT IT DOWN (Central Falls) hide this posting*
image 1 of 5





















I HAVE 2 TREES TO GIVE AWAY. YOU CUT DOWN THE TREES AND TAKE THE WOOD FOR YOUR WOOD STOVE. BRING YOU CHAIR SAW... LEAVE YOU # AND I'LL TEXT YOU BACK.

Where do I get a chair saw?


----------



## Philbert

mperkins582 said:


> Where do I get a chair saw?


@andydodgegeek has a saw that he makes stools with . . .

Philbert


----------



## unclemoustache

So I posted an old stove on CL the other day:





Somebody called to come get it. The drove for nearly 2 hours. I had it priced cheap - $150 is about $100 less than what similar stoves are going for around here.
The showed up, looked at it, asked me my bottom line. I told them that since I just posted it, I would like $150, but if it didn't sell in a week, I'd drop to $125, and then down to $100 the following week, etc.

They said they liked it, but then she wanted to 'discuss' it with her husband who was there, so they went to their vehicle. I saw her looking at her phone for a while (must have been 5 minutes at least), and then she came back and said it wasn't old enough for her. Wanted something older, but if I came down on my price then maybe she'd take it. No deal.

So she said thanks, and we parted. I had dinner and grabbed the family to head to another town for a homeschool event. Then they texted back and said they'd take the stove after all. I guess they were trying to play the waiting game with me. Bad timing. I was on my way out of town.

So they drove 4 hours for nothing even though they wanted the stove.

Oh well - I guess some people have more free time than I do!


----------



## Philbert

unclemoustache said:


> So they drove 4 hours for nothing even though they wanted the stove.


So you are saying that they got 'burned' on the stove?

Philbert


----------



## CrufflerJJ

unclemoustache said:


> So I posted an old stove on CL the other day:
> 
> View attachment 506382
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody called to come get it. The drove for nearly 2 hours. I had it priced cheap - $150 is about $100 less than what similar stoves are going for around here.
> The showed up, looked at it, asked me my bottom line. I told them that since I just posted it, I would like $150, but if it didn't sell in a week, I'd drop to $125, and then down to $100 the following week, etc.
> 
> They said they liked it, but then she wanted to 'discuss' it with her husband who was there, so they went to their vehicle. I saw her looking at her phone for a while (must have been 5 minutes at least), and then she came back and said it wasn't old enough for her. Wanted something older, but if I came down on my price then maybe she'd take it. No deal.
> 
> So she said thanks, and we parted. I had dinner and grabbed the family to head to another town for a homeschool event. Then they texted back and said they'd take the stove after all. I guess they were trying to play the waiting game with me. Bad timing. I was on my way out of town.
> 
> So they drove 4 hours for nothing even though they wanted the stove.
> 
> Oh well - I guess some people have more free time than I do!



Penny wise & pound foolish!


----------



## Deleted member 116684

Philbert said:


> So you are saying that they got 'burned' on the stove?
> 
> Philbert



HAHAHA!!


----------



## LoveStihlQuality

For 028 fans, myself included but might have to pass.


LoveStihlQuality


----------



## TeeMan

The text for this listing he wrote...ha!


----------



## zogger

TeeMan said:


> The text for this listing he wrote...ha!
> 
> View attachment 509228



HAHAHAHAHAHA! A quite truthful cl ad!


----------



## olyman

TeeMan said:


> The text for this listing he wrote...ha!
> 
> View attachment 509228


why is it,,i highly doubt,,he is old and feeble..........bet a tree co,,shot a price of over 3 grand,, and he wants it done for free !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yah,right!!!!!


----------



## stihlaficionado

mperkins582 said:


> *favorite this post FREE WOOD TREES YOU CUT IT DOWN (Central Falls) hide this posting*
> image 1 of 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE 2 TREES TO GIVE AWAY. YOU CUT DOWN THE TREES AND TAKE THE WOOD FOR YOUR WOOD STOVE. BRING YOU CHAIR SAW... LEAVE YOU # AND I'LL TEXT YOU BACK.
> 
> Where do I get a chair saw?




Husky probably, they're pretty innovative


----------



## dwasifar

unclemoustache said:


> So they drove 4 hours for nothing even though they wanted the stove.


They must be deranged.


----------



## Iaff113

Free Standing Ash Tree
http://westmd.craigslist.org/zip/5751417262.html




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncpete

Iaff113 said:


> Free Standing Ash Tree
> http://westmd.craigslist.org/zip/5751417262.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Such a deal!


----------



## Zeus103363

Iaff113 said:


> Free Standing Ash Tree
> http://westmd.craigslist.org/zip/5751417262.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I should jump on that deal! Use my special jedi powers to remove the whole tree roots and all from ground. Of corse then homeowner: "Hay, you need to fix that big hole you left in my yard!" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoveStihlQuality

Zeus103363 said:


> I should jump on that deal! Use my special jedi powers to remove the whole tree roots and all from ground. Of corse then homeowner: "Hay, you need to fix that big hole you left in my yard!"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen a Craigslist open ad in Ohio. To all who think your offer of free firewood will get someone to do a several thousand job for free. Even so, to make firewood wood needs cut transported split stacked dried etc. Basically you would get what you pay for.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

What big hole, that's a custom swimming pool for FREE, Joe.


----------



## Philbert

Garage sale today:



Philbert


----------



## 67L36Driver

Philbert said:


> Garage sale today:
> View attachment 521969
> 
> 
> Philbert



Competing with the local convenience store he is.


----------



## midwestguy1

Think they will ask if insured and bonded?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus103363

Philbert said:


> Garage sale today:
> View attachment 521969
> 
> 
> Philbert



smoking crack they are! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaseyForrest

Read the description....


----------



## unclemoustache

Not firewood!! lol!


----------



## unclemoustache

Actually that's about the going rate for that amount of wood. There's a guy not too far away that puts it in little stacks about that size for $30.


.


----------



## Philbert

It _IS_ very pretty wood.

Philbert


----------



## TimberWolf530

Philbert said:


> It _IS_ very pretty wood.



Is it Artisan Firewood?


----------



## Zeus103363

CaseyForrest said:


> Read the description....
> 
> View attachment 522742



heck, it says reasonable offers, offer to cut it up and haul it off. Sounds reasonable to me. Whats funny since its storm damage, their homeowners insurance probably payed them to hire somebody to remove it. They just want to get payed twice for the same tree! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

Actually, your homeowners does not pay to have the mess removed. They pay to have a "Tree removed from an insured structure, to the ground". Technically, it's the homeowners responsibility to have it removed from the premises. On storm damage work we used to state on the estimate, "$XXX dollars to remove tree from damaged structure". That would be the total bill, but it insinuated that there was more cost to remove from the premises. When we worded the estimates like that there was never a problem. Before we did that, we did have customers call and complain their insurance only wanted to pay a percentage, because they didn't pay the removal part. Check your insurance, you may be surprised. Some states may very, Joe.


----------



## row.man

https://boston.craigslist.org/nos/wan/5760845601.html
this guy is one of my scrounge competition, glad to see that his range is limited


----------



## mperkins582

Yea I see his posts alot. Ive scrounged wood all over the state (MA) and I have a large truck. We've had some good craigslist posts up in our neck of the woods


----------



## unclemoustache

Link deleted already. Please snip a photo of the ad and post that, rather than a link.


----------



## ncpete

unclemoustache said:


> Link deleted already. Please snip a photo of the ad and post that, rather than a link.


YES, so that we can laugh at the fools for ever!


----------



## mperkins582

*TREE CLIMBER- (BURLINGTON , Ma) hide this posting*
image 1 of 3














Offering free hardwood to a tree climber who will take down and cut up my elm(?) tree. Write or call


----------



## stihlaficionado

Philbert said:


> Garage sale today:
> View attachment 521969
> 
> 
> Philbert




Bargain, really


----------



## tla100

http://omaha.craigslist.org/tls/5756179258.html






Hello I am selling my HOMELITE 40cc chainsaw that I've only used once for $250.00 OBO it's in EXCELENT CONDITION and comes with an extra blade and chain as well as a FULL hard case I had to pay extra for. Call or text 
show contact info


----------



## stihlaficionado

Oak stump in St Louis, $400


----------



## Oldman47

tla100 said:


> http://omaha.craigslist.org/tls/5756179258.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello I am selling my HOMELITE 40cc chainsaw that I've only used once for $250.00 OBO it's in EXCELENT CONDITION and comes with an extra blade and chain as well as a FULL hard case I had to pay extra for. Call or text
> show contact info


What's wrong with that? They cost almost $100 on Amazon.


----------



## tla100

Oldman47 said:


> What's wrong with that? They cost almost $100 on Amazon.



Extra FULL Hardcase, extra blade and chain!!! That alone is got to be worth $40, well maybe. Only USED once.......I love that, it is still USED, not NEW, not gonna get NEW price for it.


----------



## Philbert

tla100 said:


> Only USED once....... not NEW, not gonna get NEW price for it.


Hey, that saw has been _tested_ - you _know_ that it works!

Philbert


----------



## jasper nl

Don't even now the brand


----------



## Philbert

Wait; so it's in _good shape_, but I might need a grinder to remove it!?! Could '_be used for a variety of things_' , but you are expecting a scrapper to take it for the scrap value. And then you want me to pay you $100 to do this? Do I have to replant the vines too? (Note that this appears to be a fence set in concrete, and not a dog kennel made out of portable sections).

Philbert


----------



## 67L36Driver

stihlaficionado said:


> View attachment 523604
> 
> 
> Oak stump in St Louis, $400



Hey, what a bargin. The nails and lag screws in it are Free!


----------



## jasper nl

67L36Driver said:


> Hey, what a bargin. The nails and lag screws in it are Free!


It depends on the schort preis


----------



## mtnwkr

There is so much free wood around here people are paying you to haul it away!


----------



## mtnwkr

This is just a screenshot of the free section today. Three free wood posts in a row.


----------



## mperkins582

I wish my yard wasnt stuffed with huge logs. Could be getting tons of wood


----------



## Mike Mulback

stihlaficionado said:


> View attachment 523604
> 
> 
> Oak stump in St Louis, $400


That is the stump from moms money tree


----------



## Gugi47

* Free couch!! *
image 3 of 3




















Free couch!! Both ends recline, good condition! You pick up. Can help load

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers


----------



## Mike Mulback

Gugi47 said:


> * Free couch!! *
> image 3 of 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free couch!! Both ends recline, good condition! You pick up. Can help load
> 
> do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers



Wonder what they are replacing it with


----------



## mperkins582

mattress from the woods i would guess haha


----------



## Dale

> Ah, it's nice to see an echo of Avalancher again. Sure miss that guy around here.



What happened to Avalancher ? I remember that dude.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Gugi47 said:


> * Free couch!! *
> image 3 of 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free couch!! Both ends recline, good condition! You pick up. Can help load
> 
> do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers



That's not horrible, though "good condition" it's not. My current couch has a few spots the "paint" on the leather is wearing off. Of well, when I become rich I'll go buy a 12,000 Amish built set.

I've given away similar stuff. Makes a good garage or camp couch.


----------



## unclemoustache

Dale said:


> What happened to Avalancher ? I remember that dude.



Last I heard (couple years ago now) he got his pilot's license and was doing some light 'taxi' work for clients that really kept him busy. I think he was partly drawn away to other sites, and also felt rebuffed by some here. Dunno. He sure had some great stories!


----------



## 67L36Driver

No saw needed actually. Just give it a good kick should fall apart.


free wood 
http://kansascity.craigslist.org/zip/5809382740.html

via cPro for Craigslist
iOS: http://tinyurl.com/cPro-iDevice
Android: http://tinyurl.com/CL-Android


----------



## ReggieT

67L36Driver said:


> No saw needed actually. Just give it a good kick should fall apart.
> 
> 
> free wood
> http://kansascity.craigslist.org/zip/5809382740.html
> 
> via cPro for Craigslist
> iOS: http://tinyurl.com/cPro-iDevice
> Android: http://tinyurl.com/CL-Android


 You're right! Although a scatter gun might come in handy for all the critters that might bail outta there!


----------



## CaseyForrest




----------



## ReggieT

CaseyForrest said:


> View attachment 529443


Hmm...only 30-40 ft from power lines & some lucky guys get to bid on the "Highly Valuable Oak Tree!"


----------



## kevin j

Someone sent this to me. Have to admire his writing creativity. K



minneapolis >


hennepin co >


personals >


miscellaneous romance

post
account
x prohibited[?]
Posted 21 minutes ago

▲ next ▶ 
*favorite this post Because you want attention and I want something pretty to look at - m4w (nw burbs) hide this posting*




body: athletic

age: 52

Because let's face it, the truth of it is there's no difference between meeting someone in a bar from meeting them on Craigslist. We're all here for the same thing...

Sex.

Hot, sweaty, freaky, buy-new-Victoria's-Secret-that-afternoon-put-your-phone-on-silent-that-night-marathon sex.

Just kidding. Mostly.

We're here because we think we're missing out on something. Something that everyone else is in on, that lets them connect, smile, hold hands, be fantastically adorable and simultaneously (you don't know it, but your attention just perked because I used a word with six syllables) disgusting. And after the honeymoon phase runs dry and the spark dims, become bored with one another and fight over insignificant things until one of them has the balls to call it quits and they each go off to find other pretty people to make out with.

Whatever, it's a terrible cycle, and it's like dancing because you can sort of appreciate it from afar even if you can't do it that well and then you get drunk and try and it's okay and maybe even fun at first until you see yourself and realize how silly the whole thing is and go back home to your comfortable couch and your comfortable book and your comfortable life and you don't really need to be with someone but it's been a while since you've danced with someone that you think it might be different or at least pass the time and at least someone will be paying attention to you and taking you out and telling you how pretty you are or treat you terribly and never tell you how pretty you are and somehow this will make you want to try harder.

Then again, you could just be here for the ***** and giggles and fleeting excitement of talking to a complete stranger.

Hmmm? Me? What am I here for? Probably all of the above. Or maybe just bored and this is the only sad little creative outlet I'm getting these days. And wasn't completely kidding about wanting something pretty to look at, though not entirely because "isn't everyone?" In a parallel universe, instead of having a very practical and well paying job, there is a parallel universe version of me that went the starving artist route and fed his desire to be an artist instead of keeping it as passion hobby. I'm pre-wired to be drawn to the aesthetically pleasing. And that's not a roundabout way of saying "no fat chicks, hot or gtfo!" - hot/beautiful girls are a dime a dozen and most won't have anything interesting to say. I want someone that can keep a conversation going, is only mildly aware they're attractive, and has an actual life story.

As for what I have to offer...you've read this far so you must already be halfway interested in what's going on in my head, right? I have the whole tall, reasonably handsome older man thing going on too if that's your thing.. I'm single, fit, healthy 48 and have a unique sense of humor.

Except that I don't dance. I know the moves and can understand the fun of it and sometimes after a couple drinks might try it for a bit, but then I see how silly the whole thing is and go back to my comfortable life.

If any of my silly rant has piqued your interest, send me a note and let's talk.

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers
post id: 5815121364


posted: 21 minutes ago

email to friend


♥ best of [?]


----------



## TeeMan




----------



## johndeereg

Guess they will just leave it be till someone comes along??? Makes you wonder how it got that far and this is the point that they can't handle it anymore!


----------



## Deleted member 116684

mperkins582 said:


> I wish my yard wasnt stuffed with huge logs. Could be getting tons of wood


seriously. I just started collecting and have more I want to get but the kids do need SOMEPLACE to play....I usually get it anyway and then have an excuse to prioritize working on the wood pile.


----------



## Gugi47

*Black walnuts- wind fall -Free for collecting (Manheim) *
image 1 of 3























Our neighbor has several Black Walnut trees and over the windy conditions of the last few days, the nuts have dropped and need to be collected. They have fallen all over my lawn and his, as well. First come, first served. (Cross-posted) In total, probably enough to fill a large trash can (but would be too heavy to pick up that full)---so bring several sturdy, apple-type boxes. Respond with your name and phone number and I'll call you with an address and discuss a time for you to come and show you where this is. Thanks.


----------



## Gugi47

*Free Office Chair (Quarryville) *






This old office chair works perfectly but it's vinyl is peeling off as seen in the photo. I hate to say good bye to an old friend but the first person that wants it can pick it up from our curb. Call before you come


----------



## Iaff113

Black Walnut Tree for Local Woodworker - Valuable Wood
http://frederick.craigslist.org/zip/5823258435.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unclemoustache

Boy, I sure would love to see the video of that one!!


----------



## svk

Gugi47 said:


> *Free Office Chair (Quarryville) *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This old office chair works perfectly but it's vinyl is peeling off as seen in the photo. I hate to say good bye to an old friend but the first person that wants it can pick it up from our curb. Call before you come


Funny because I have two chairs of that same brand and they are both doing the same thing.


----------



## Philbert

Duct tape now comes in decorator colors . . . 

Philbert


----------



## jasper nl

hm perfect Office chair


----------



## Dalmatian90

I have no idea what I'm selling but I'm willing to sell it to you for more than you'd walk out of a dealer with a new one for (including tax!)


----------



## svk

Dalmatian90 said:


> I have no idea what I'm selling but I'm willing to sell it to you for more than you'd walk out of a dealer with a new one for (including tax!)
> 
> 
> View attachment 531272


It's definitely broken in, must be worth more lol.


----------



## Erik B

Didn't know Stihl was spelled the way as listed on the saw


----------



## LonestarStihl

Dalmatian90 said:


> I have no idea what I'm selling but I'm willing to sell it to you for more than you'd walk out of a dealer with a new one for (including tax!)
> 
> 
> View attachment 531272



Must be one of the highly limited edition collaborations editions that stihl and husqvarna did together. That's a hell of a price then


----------



## stihlaficionado

Dalmatian90 said:


> I have no idea what I'm selling but I'm willing to sell it to you for more than you'd walk out of a dealer with a new one for (including tax!)
> 
> 
> View attachment 531272


Most folks would buy just cuz it's a a " monster saw"


----------



## damato333

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 495152


Who let's 25 bags get destroyed? Waste of time and energy loading them into the truck.


----------



## Iaff113

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwasifar

"We want your wood, hard or soft. We can take many loads. Dump your loads in different places." I'm thinking this might be a coded ad.


----------



## LonestarStihl

dwasifar said:


> "We want your wood, hard or soft. We can take many loads. Dump your loads in different places." I'm thinking this might be a coded ad.



That's what I was thinking


----------



## Philbert

This somebody here?:

"_Would it be possible to see what old chainsaws you have for sale? I started collecting them and may be interested in making you an offer. Depending on brand and condition I may do $25 - $60 per saw_. "

Philbert


----------



## dwasifar

Philbert said:


> This somebody here?:
> 
> "_Would it be possible to see what old chainsaws you have for sale? I started collecting them and may be interested in making you an offer. Depending on brand and condition I may do $25 - $60 per saw_. "
> 
> Philbert


Wow, it better be a Stihl if he's gonna pay a whole $60.


----------



## rarefish383

To heck with Stihl. Sixty bucks is what I paid for my Homelite 7-29, complete with 42" bar and helper handle. Was offered $800, so it now lives in Australia, Joe.


----------



## unclemoustache

I'd sell a dead saw for $50!!


----------



## moondoggie

http://asheville.craigslist.org/zip/5798731152.html


----------



## stumpy75

http://toledo.craigslist.org/zip/5835894763.html

Sure, I want to cut this...


----------



## moondoggie

stumpy75 said:


> http://toledo.craigslist.org/zip/5835894763.html
> 
> Sure, I want to cut this...


Good one!


----------



## Philbert

Him:_ 'Still have *****? Can you meet around noon?'
_
Me: _'Yes. Sure'
_
Him: _'I don't think that I can make it today. Maybe I will call you in a couple of weeks.'
_
Philbert


----------



## n240sxguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blades

Well I can see that reading comprehension & math isn't on the advertiser's list of accomplishments. Or perhaps a really good con artist.


----------



## dwasifar

blades said:


> Well I can see that reading comprehension & math isn't on the advertiser's list of accomplishments. Or perhaps a really good con artist.


You know those scam emails you get from time to time? "Hello, I introduce myself as Mr. Matthew Habibe, a prince of Nigeria. You have been to me recommended as a person of trustworthiness who can assist me in transferring the sum of $1500000,00 out of my country..." You read those and you think, who would be taken in by an illiterate scammer like this? But the illiterate English is deliberate. It's there to screen out suspicious people. If you're sharp enough that the pidgin English sets your spider-sense tingling, they don't want you. They want the people dumb or credulous enough to miss that cue. 

I think this guy might be doing the same thing. If someone's dumb enough to show up with a fistful of Benjamins in response to that ad, then taking them from him is just the beginning.


----------



## blades

Black Friday sale at Menards same splitter $599.


----------



## absrio

*MEDICAL MARIJUANA...:::: UNITS FOR SALE (MARIJUANA DELIVERY) *

 more ads by this user 

Marijuana - Top Shelf
Purple Urkle 1/2 lbs, Black Barry 1-1/2 Lbs, Lemon 1/2 LBS + more coming,
Derban 1/4 Lbs, LSD 1/4 Lbs, Blue Mystic coming soon. Discounts for quantity.
Call Steve at show contact info in Lakewood, CO
When you deal with us, you will be dealing with professionals,and we expect the same We have Cannabis Oil that cures many illness..Like Cancer ,Skin Cancer , diabetes,insomnia, loss of appetite,depression or stress. We have professional trained delivery guys who deliver your package to your address safely. No extra charge for delivery. WE ALSO SHIP TO ALL PARTS OF THE COUNTRY AND IT IS 100% SAFE AND DISCREET.If you are a business minded individual looking for a direct grower drop us a line at show contact info to place your order


do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers


----------



## Tenderfoot

These always make me laugh. Trying to get a $1500 (or more) job done for free.


----------



## 67L36Driver

This guy is looking for trouble.


I'll remove dead trees 
http://kansascity.craigslist.org/zip/5893166443.html

via cPro for Craigslist
iOS: http://tinyurl.com/cPro-iDevice
Android: http://tinyurl.com/CL-Android


----------



## unclemoustache

Please post pics of the ads rather than the link, because they get taken down before long and we don't get to enjoy them later.


Thank you,
The Managementerist

.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Tenderfoot said:


> These always make me laugh. Trying to get a $1500 (or more) job done for free.



What does it say? The text is blurry.


----------



## Tenderfoot

ValleyFirewood said:


> What does it say? The text is blurry.


"remove my trees and keep the wood. standing birch, dogwood and oak". Those trees are within their height of a house, if I know that area as well as I think they do. Removing those trees are typically an $800/tree job with removal of the fallen wood. They got a quote and do not understand why prices are so high.


----------



## unclemoustache

No laugh here. Man, I wish I could jump on this, but our stupid town forbids chickens.


.


----------



## Tenderfoot

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 541186
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No laugh here. Man, I wish I could jump on this, but our stupid town forbids chickens.
> 
> 
> .


Damn, I would jump on that too! thats a steal. Too bad they have to sell.


----------



## unclemoustache

"Seasoned!!" 


.


----------



## LonestarStihl

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 541186
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No laugh here. Man, I wish I could jump on this, but our stupid town forbids chickens.
> 
> 
> .



Dang almost worth driving up there . I love my chickens l and always want more. My wife may lose her mind but then she'd be on my level


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 541186
> 
> 
> I raised ducks and chickens for 3 years. Where I live has a no "livestock". Well it doesn't say no pets. Tell you what, my pet ducks and chickens were tasty!
> 
> 
> 
> No laugh here. Man, I wish I could jump on this, but our stupid town forbids chickens.
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Philbert

That what they mean by 'Free-Range' chickens?

Philbert


----------



## n240sxguy

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 541186
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No laugh here.  Man, I wish I could jump on this, but our stupid town forbids chickens.
> 
> 
> .



I guess that's a different Sedalia than the one close to me, since you're a state above me. I need some more chickens. Something(s) destroyed mine. I had 13, now I'm down to 5. I have let them free range all year, and now something wipes them out. I was building a wire pen for them a few days ago when a hawk swooped down and killed one 40ft from me. I was furious because I had already lost half of them. I kept the shotgun with me while I finished it, but the hawk never came back unfortunately. I was so mad I probably would've BBQ'd that bastard if I had shot it, just to say I ate the animal that killed my chickens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

If transportation wasn't an issue, I'd take the lot of those chickens. Hmm.... Christmas road trip?


----------



## dwasifar

Need a hand?



https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/zip/5935550808.html


----------



## rarefish383

I'm a little bit of a stickler on grammar, and I always say, "Say what you mean, and mean what you say". So, I've got to ask, what do they mean by first "cum"? If they are "a meanin, what they a sayin", I wonder where that fist has been? Joe.


----------



## dwasifar

rarefish383 said:


> I'm a little bit of a stickler on grammar, and I always say, "Say what you mean, and mean what you say". So, I've got to ask, what do they mean by first "cum"? If they are "a meanin, what they a sayin", I wonder where that fist has been? Joe.


Pretty sure that's exactly what they meant.


----------



## absrio

come tear down my dilapidated building and you can have the wood and tin. what a deal!!! thats like telling a plumber if you replace my leaking pipes you can keep the scrap pipe.

* Barn wood & sheet metal tear down*































My barn / corn crib is on the verge of falling down due to settling ground. I'm looking to have someone come in and remove the barn completely. There are a lot of very good pieces of wood that could be very valuable to the right person, as well as sheetmetal in good condition.


Please call or me for further info and or too take a look


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

absrio said:


> come tear down my dilapidated building and you can have the wood and tin. what a deal!!! thats like telling a plumber if you replace my leaking pipes you can keep the scrap pipe.
> 
> * Barn wood & sheet metal tear down*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My barn / corn crib is on the verge of falling down due to settling ground. I'm looking to have someone come in and remove the barn completely. There are a lot of very good pieces of wood that could be very valuable to the right person, as well as sheetmetal in good condition.
> 
> 
> Please call or me for further info and or too take a look



There are whole companies that specialize in just this: https://www.barnwoodliving.com/ Believe it or not, there's money in old barnwood...


----------



## LonestarStihl

There's actually a LOT of money in old barn wood right now. That is a gold mine right there


----------



## farmer steve

i sold all the old boards of of our 1868 farmhouse roof when it was time for a new roof. called a guy and he came right over. he said they would denail it and make flooring out of it. some of the boards were over 18" wide. here is a door i made out of some of them i didn't sell. i saved all the stuff in the ceiling of our kitchen when we remodeled it.


----------



## LonestarStihl

farmer steve said:


> i sold all the old boards of of our 1868 farmhouse roof when it was time for a new roof. called a guy and he came right over. he said they would denail it and make flooring out of it. some of the boards were over 18" wide. here is a door i made out of some of them i didn't sell. i saved all the stuff in the ceiling of our kitchen when we remodeled it.View attachment 547986
> View attachment 547987



That's beautiful! Good work!


----------



## stihlaficionado

farmer steve said:


> i sold all the old boards of of our 1868 farmhouse roof when it was time for a new roof. called a guy and he came right over. he said they would denail it and make flooring out of it. some of the boards were over 18" wide. here is a door i made out of some of them i didn't sell. i saved all the stuff in the ceiling of our kitchen when we remodeled it.View attachment 547986
> View attachment 547987


Nice touch there Steve with the accented raised panels... your wife's idea?


----------



## farmer steve

stihlaficionado said:


> Nice touch there Steve with the accented raised panels... your wife's idea?


yes the wife picked them out. the cabinet maker said he didn't do many with that type paint scheme as it was one of the more expensive one's. IIRC the green in the edging is put on and then hand rubbed into the seams before it dries.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

My brother couldn't even get someone to take old barn boards and he tried offering to PAY even! Ended up cutting it all up and heating the house most of a winter.


----------



## muddstopper

I have seen old barns like that sell in the 10's of thousands of dollars. A lot of the old barns where actually built using chestnut, which lasts forever. Old chestnut lumber sells very well and for good money. I know of a few barns that where advertised free/you tear down and buyers come from everywhere. I know of one barn a guy tore down and was in the process of burning it. A fellow was driving by and saw it and saw what kind if wood it was and bought the whole pile. They where running around kicking and pulling boards out of the fire. Most people cant tell the difference between a old pine board and something like chestnut but those folks that buy it know.


----------



## Philbert

ValleyFirewood said:


> My brother couldn't even get someone to take old barn boards and he tried offering to PAY even.





muddstopper said:


> I have seen old barns like that sell in the 10's of thousands of dollars. . . . and buyers come from everywhere.



Maybe the location matters (just like in real estate)?

Philbert


----------



## LonestarStihl

Philbert said:


> Maybe the location matters (just like in real estate)?
> 
> Philbert



I agree that's probably a factor. Down here they go for big money


----------



## kingOFgEEEks

muddstopper said:


> I have seen old barns like that sell in the 10's of thousands of dollars. A lot of the old barns where actually built using chestnut, which lasts forever. Old chestnut lumber sells very well and for good money. I know of a few barns that where advertised free/you tear down and buyers come from everywhere. I know of one barn a guy tore down and was in the process of burning it. A fellow was driving by and saw it and saw what kind if wood it was and bought the whole pile. They where running around kicking and pulling boards out of the fire. Most people cant tell the difference between a old pine board and something like chestnut but those folks that buy it know.



My grandfather and great-grandfather (his FIL) bought a property and built an A-frame cabin on it. They got 100% of the lumber by tearing down an old barn about 40 miles away, and hauling it all up the mountain (both were truck drivers, and had access to bigger flatbeds). They named the camp The Old Barn, and even though my grandfather has modernized it in order to live in it, there is still a lot of exposed barn board.

I don't remember what they paid for the barn, but it was the late 60's / early 70's, so it probably wasn't much.


----------



## Big_Al

There was an ad this morning on one of the local fb help wanted sections , it was a company that reuses old farm buildings. They are looking for help asap.


----------



## muddstopper

I dont know how to paste the page so heres the link to some wormy chestnut reclaimed lumber .https://boone.craigslist.org/mat/5941856411.html 
I searched for some pricing, and couldnt find any, but its high dollar wood.


----------



## kevin j

note the possible small business opportunity..........

Q. 81 Chevy Bread Van, 292 in-line 6 with 4 speed (rock crusher) tranny. Has dual rear axle. Could be used for mobile business, toy hauler, convert to a camper! 73,000 miles on it, runs and drives, has good tires, new exhaust. Comes with 4 new leaf spring to rear end U-bolts. *Inside was converted to a tattoo/piercing studio, but will be *removed for sale, or for a higher price, can be left as-is. MAKE OFFER!


----------



## dwasifar




----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Philbert said:


> Maybe the location matters (just like in real estate)?
> 
> Philbert



Northern Maine. Old barns are as common as flies on a cows ass.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

kevin j said:


> note the possible small business opportunity..........
> 
> Q. 81 Chevy Bread Van, 292 in-line 6 with 4 speed (rock crusher) tranny. Has dual rear axle. Could be used for mobile business, toy hauler, convert to a camper! 73,000 miles on it, runs and drives, has good tires, new exhaust. Comes with 4 new leaf spring to rear end U-bolts. *Inside was converted to a tattoo/piercing studio, but will be *removed for sale, or for a higher price, can be left as-is. MAKE OFFER!



I've never seen a twin screw "P" bread van. Normally they are only 10-14k GVWR


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

dwasifar said:


> View attachment 553010



I see ads here on the Facebook and CList for "junk" for a few $$.

"Used Swifter floor cleaner, pad holder is broken off, but can be fixed, $3."

Do people actually buy crap like that? I've got better things to do with my time than track down something that is $10 brand new for $3!


----------



## dwasifar

ValleyFirewood said:


> Northern Maine. Old barns are as common as flies on a cows ass.



At first glance I misread that as "crow's ass."


----------



## tla100

* 3 foot diameter - 45 foot tall Silver Maple Tree for Sculpture *

image 2 of 3





















© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map)




This is a mature, growing, 45 foot tall silver maple tree with a trunk diameter of over 3 feet that is approximately 45 feet tall. The silver maple lumber; which may be dried and then used for fine furniture making; is approximately 2 tons. The enormous truck with a girth of over 2 meters may be used for interpretive sculpture using either a chainsaw; a chisel; or, the now famous brindeling techniques.


----------



## coog

OMG.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I'll remove trees 
http://kansascity.craigslist.org/zip/6010514334.html

via cPro for Craigslist
iOS: http://tinyurl.com/cPro-iDevice
Android: http://tinyurl.com/CL-Android


----------



## reddogrunner

https://zanesville.craigslist.org/grd/6015505415.html

Sounds like someone needs to pay a tree service bill. LOL


----------



## Philbert

reddogrunner said:


> https://zanesville.craigslist.org/grd/6015505415.html
> 
> Sounds like someone needs to pay a tree service bill. LOL


*"Cut Firewood For Sale - $550 (Zanesville) *
_image 1 of 4_

















_Red oak, white oak, black locust, cherry, and hickory. Easy access. 550 for all, you load and haul."_


(If you don't post the text - it may be gone before others read it - thanks.)

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

67L36Driver said:


> I'll remove trees
> http://kansascity.craigslist.org/zip/6010514334.html


* "I'll remove trees (Overland Park)*
_
I have a 10" chainsaw, so there's a limit to what I can do. Pls send pics of the trees you want removed, and provide a contact number so we can arrange pickup. Glad to travel farther for elderly and handicapped. Thx."_

Philbert


----------



## TeeMan




----------



## Mac&Homelite

Oh man, these ads are a riot. It's pretty funny scrolling through cl and seeing people want to be *paid* so you can remove an ugly black walnut or wanting $100 for a crooked 6''x7' cherry log. People never cease to amaze. They all think they have a gold mine in their backyard, when in reality it's the other way around.


----------



## HadleyPA

This one sounds like it could be a good deal but too far away to be worthwhile for me. Says they are cutting down tree you just take the wood.

https://youngstown.craigslist.org/zip/6024262996.html


----------



## tnflatbed

I should of posted one up here I saw about a month back locally, it was a big leaner hanging over property that was _*free*_ _*for firewood,*_ but must be licensed, insured, bonded yada yada. Yeah right, if you got the credentials Im sure you are just itching to find _free firewood! _


----------



## Jakers

I had one like that the other day. Local guy called me asking if I would take down two big oak trees for him free of charge. He said he would let me keep the wood as long as I cleaned up the brush too.... yeah, right!!! Wow calls a licensed, insured tree service for something like that. I never bothered to call him back


----------



## unclemoustache

This is an actual, currently active Craigslist ad for a piccolo. Comedy worth reading, musician or not. 

"They call the trumpet "God's Instrument." The instrument that takes a month to learn and a lifetime to master. Forget that. I'm giving you the chance to own "Satan's Instrument." The instrument that takes a second to hate and a lifetime to get used to. If your goal is world domination, getting the ball rolling on the apocalypse, or simply disarming someone who's a little too "rapey," this miniature flute of terror will hold the game down. And how:

Brought to you by Lucifer himself, this Bundy bpc-300 Piccolo will serve his evil minion well. From it's compact arthritis-inducing body this pipe will unleash a sound that can bring entire crowds of people to their knees in pain and surrender. If you're thinking of starting a bloody coup, leave the AK-47s and sarin gas at home son, this picc is all you need.

This instrument has the ability to sing an A five lines above the staff so crisp and clear that if you're not careful may actually cleave your conductor's brain clean in half. It's highest note is one only dogs can hear, that composers have dubbed "X."

Apart from the oboe, this is the only instrument able to kick a field goal of pain right between the goal posts of your unfortunate target's neurons, resulting in synaptic misfires, blown mental fuses, and a complete breakdown of all left brain activity, leaving the right brain to writhe in pain and confusion whilst scrambling all bodily motor functions. Any soul unlucky enough to wind up on the business end of Beezulbub's piccolo will instantly be reduced to the fetal position and revoked of their right to free will.

Aside from violating several Geneva Convention protocols, this wailing weaponry can produce frequencies that wreak havoc upon others by causing:
-- sudden unexpected nosebleeds
-- aphasia
-- heart palpitations
-- aneurisms
-- loss of sanity
-- unexplainable rage
-- spontaneous combustion
-- abandonment of the will to live
-- anal leakage

It's a common mistake to think that the piccolo also has side effects on it's user. Many claim it causes acute narcissism, but in reality the only people drawn to this instrument are already delusionally narcissistic, have serial killer tendencies, and show traits as promising future dictators.

Since I'm livin' the dream, I'm retiring from my reign of terror and passing on the torch. Being evil is an arduous, exhaustive effort, and this musical scepter cannot be played by your average whitebread vanilla villain. Only the most cunning, dextrous, morally ambiguous, and questionably sane may apply. Who among you is worthy?

-200 OBO Pickup in Redmond "

https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/msg/6020148036.html


----------



## tnflatbed

current ad in Knoxville TN, not firewood related but wow this is crazy


----------



## farmer steve

i know there's a bunch of you guys that love to loan out your chainsaws. 
https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/wan/6012621796.html


----------



## ncpete

farmer steve said:


> i know there's a bunch of you guys that love to loan out your chainsaws.
> https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/wan/6012621796.html


let's add the image of this ad:


----------



## muddstopper

ncpete said:


> let's add the image of this ad: View attachment 565524


If that tree was local and since I like free scrounge. I would buck it myself and load it, as long as i didnt have to take the brush. I doubt the 2 or 3 cord claim, and I wouldnt loan him my saw.


----------



## svk

Yup, no way that tree is 2-3 cords but is an easy scrounge nonetheless.


----------



## LoveStihlQuality

ValleyFirewood said:


> I've never seen a twin screw "P" bread van. Normally they are only 10-14k GVWR


Maybe means 2 spd axle b with hi lo

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## LoveStihlQuality

farmer steve said:


> i know there's a bunch of you guys that love to loan out your chainsaws.
> https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/wan/6012621796.html


Maybe he borrow your wife at the same time. Only saw I'll loan is an MS 250 I got cheap. Will handle most of what they have. I send a couple cans of Trufuel

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## CaseyForrest

https://lansing.craigslist.org/for/6034513167.html


----------



## Davej_07

Ahh yes, the ever popular Highly Valuable Walnut Tree.........


----------



## Gugi47

*Office Chair hide this posting*






condition: fair

Office chair, on rollers, adjustable height and back. Sturdy, needs covered or upolstered. Free by curb, grab and go. I will deleted when gone

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers
post id: 6050438906


posted: about 2 hours ago


email to friend


♥ best of [?]


----------



## svk

Gugi47 said:


> *Office Chair hide this posting*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> condition: fair
> 
> Office chair, on rollers, adjustable height and back. Sturdy, needs covered or upolstered. Free by curb, grab and go. I will deleted when gone
> 
> do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers
> post id: 6050438906
> 
> 
> posted: about 2 hours ago
> 
> 
> email to friend
> 
> 
> ♥ best of [?]


It sounds funny but the true commercial furniture brands of chairs sometimes come with a forever guarantee. My coworker had one that I think was a Steelcase in about that condition. He called them up and they send him a new one.


----------



## Gugi47

Posted 26 days ago
*favorite this post A Free Sofa YOU PICK UP (Ephrata) hide this posting*





© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map)

condition: fair

A Free Sofa YOU PICK UP

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers
post id: 6013748491


posted: 26 days ago


updated: 3 days ago


email to friend


----------



## Gugi47

* Reclining/ massaging sofa (quarryville) hide this posting*
image 1 of 2















© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map)

Bad condition. Leather started peeling and has marks on it. Still reclines and vibrates. Has drink holder in middle. Would be perfect for basement rec room, kids playroom, etc. Might be able to steam clean. We just threw blankets over it. Getting rid of it because we don't have the room for it. Smoke and pet free.

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers
post id: 6002584022


posted: about a month a go


----------



## psuiewalsh

I was just by there. If only I'd Known earlier

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 116684

people either are too lazy to haul their stuff to the dump or feel guilty throwing away trash. I don'y get it


----------



## SeMoTony

muddstopper said:


> I dont know how to paste the page so heres the link to some wormy chestnut reclaimed lumber .https://boone.craigslist.org/mat/5941856411.html
> I searched for some pricing, and couldnt find any, but its high dollar wood.


Wormy Chestnut may seem high priced till you run across the older Chestnut pre worm infestation! I saw one article in wood workers mag that went on and on about how much care the people put into disassembly and planning for use.
I was very fortunate to be at an auction with a rope bed of pre worm Chestnut! The other bidder got the idea soon enough that he was not getting that piece of history from me! Less than a C note IIRC  & came w/enough rope


----------



## SeMoTony

muddstopper said:


> If that tree was local and since I like free scrounge. I would buck it myself and load it, as long as i didnt have to take the brush. I doubt the 2 or 3 cord claim, and I wouldnt loan him my saw.


Don't you have a 16" poulan or hutzl or some other "loaner". I've got a 10" or so recent Mc that was given to me and placed out of the way in the shed, may run don't really think so. It is my loaner; if it doesn't work take it up to "Family Center" & have it fixed or I'll use my other saw to take care of it for you.


----------



## Weesa20

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/grd/6095330396.html


----------



## Homestead Garage




----------



## Xjcacher

The elusive hickory oak, all the btus of hickory + oak, almost 50 mbtus per cord.


----------



## kevin j

I would take either one of those two in that picture. Just buck and haul it away. No limbing no brushing no dropping down between powerlines no grind the stump no haul awsy brush none of the other conditions on free firewood


----------



## T. Mainus

https://madison.craigslist.org/grd/6124983083.html

More valuable than gold...


----------



## MrWhoopee

T. Mainus said:


> https://madison.craigslist.org/grd/6124983083.html
> 
> More valuable than gold...


That one is worth saving


----------



## rarefish383

MrWhoopee said:


> That one is worth saving
> 
> View attachment 578584


Sometimes when I see this stuff, I feel like contacting them and scheduling an appointment to come check it out. Then when I'm about 4 hours late, call and say I had a flat, and coming from MD I'll have to reschedule, maybe in two weeks. Call a couple times in between to let them know I'm really interested. Then when I'm a couple hours late for that appointment call and check to make sure they "STILL" have the tree, say I'm sorry for being late again, and reschedule for another later date. All the time hoping they went out and bought a new car thinking they had a live fish on the line, Joe.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

rarefish383 said:


> Sometimes when I see this stuff, I feel like contacting them and scheduling an appointment to come check it out. Then when I'm about 4 hours late, call and say I had a flat, and coming from MD I'll have to reschedule, maybe in two weeks. Call a couple times in between to let them know I'm really interested. Then when I'm a couple hours late for that appointment call and check to make sure they "STILL" have the tree, say I'm sorry for being late again, and reschedule for another later date. All the time hoping they went out and bought a new car thinking they had a live fish on the line, Joe.



Seems like the typical Craigslist idiot around here.
Needs to have it that very second, but can't understand why I won't halt everything in my life just to accommodate them. 
The couple times I've come out of the woods early, it's ended up being for "no show" needed to have it yesterday people.

Then other times I'll have something that's been listed for a long time and someone will just come by the shop, hand over money and that's it. No haggle and doesn't waste half my day hmmming and haaaing over it!

Actually told a guy last week I was going back to work, once he decided to either **** or get off the pot to come find me. Was over a $500 fishing rod and reel I was asking $50 for. He expected a cradle to grave report on ownership, maintenance, use, etc.
I told him multiple times I had found it buried under junk in the shop!


----------



## Xjcacher

kevin j said:


> I would take either one of those two in that picture. Just buck and haul it away. No limbing no brushing no dropping down between powerlines no grind the stump no haul awsy brush none of the other conditions on free firewood


I would also but it's over an hour and a half away from me.


----------



## rarefish383

ValleyFirewood said:


> Seems like the typical Craigslist idiot around here.
> Needs to have it that very second, but can't understand why I won't halt everything in my life just to accommodate them.
> The couple times I've come out of the woods early, it's ended up being for "no show" needed to have it yesterday people.
> 
> Then other times I'll have something that's been listed for a long time and someone will just come by the shop, hand over money and that's it. No haggle and doesn't waste half my day hmmming and haaaing over it!
> 
> Actually told a guy last week I was going back to work, once he decided to either **** or get off the pot to come find me. Was over a $500 fishing rod and reel I was asking $50 for. He expected a cradle to grave report on ownership, maintenance, use, etc.
> I told him multiple times I had found it buried under junk in the shop!


Maybe I should have quoted the CL I was responding to. I wouldn't jerk a person around that was really trying to sell something. The one I was responding to was the one offering to let you or me, come take down his Black Walnut for $30,000 dollars. As in, we would pay him $30,000, to let us take it down, Joe.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

rarefish383 said:


> Maybe I should have quoted the CL I was responding to. I wouldn't jerk a person around that was really trying to sell something. The one I was responding to was the one offering to let you or me, come take down his Black Walnut for $30,000 dollars. As in, we would pay him $30,000, to let us take it down, Joe.



I understood that, I was just adding on to your thoughts about Craigslist idiots.
Been a few times I've considered just tossing stuff instead.
I don't get the people putting ads for $3 items. Like really who is going to meet to buy a used Tupperware bowl or worn out sneakers?

I've been fairly poor, but never thought of selling stuff out of the kitchen cupboards!


----------



## ReggieT

Gugi47 said:


> *Office Chair hide this posting*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> condition: fair
> 
> Office chair, on rollers, adjustable height and back. Sturdy, needs covered or upolstered. Free by curb, grab and go. I will deleted when gone
> 
> do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers
> post id: 6050438906
> 
> 
> posted: about 2 hours ago
> 
> 
> email to friend
> 
> 
> ♥ best of [?]


T-Rex training chair??


----------



## ReggieT

unclemoustache said:


> This is an actual, currently active Craigslist ad for a piccolo. Comedy worth reading, musician or not.
> 
> "They call the trumpet "God's Instrument." The instrument that takes a month to learn and a lifetime to master. Forget that. I'm giving you the chance to own "Satan's Instrument." The instrument that takes a second to hate and a lifetime to get used to. If your goal is world domination, getting the ball rolling on the apocalypse, or simply disarming someone who's a little too "rapey," this miniature flute of terror will hold the game down. And how:
> 
> Brought to you by Lucifer himself, this Bundy bpc-300 Piccolo will serve his evil minion well. From it's compact arthritis-inducing body this pipe will unleash a sound that can bring entire crowds of people to their knees in pain and surrender. If you're thinking of starting a bloody coup, leave the AK-47s and sarin gas at home son, this picc is all you need.
> 
> This instrument has the ability to sing an A five lines above the staff so crisp and clear that if you're not careful may actually cleave your conductor's brain clean in half. It's highest note is one only dogs can hear, that composers have dubbed "X."
> 
> Apart from the oboe, this is the only instrument able to kick a field goal of pain right between the goal posts of your unfortunate target's neurons, resulting in synaptic misfires, blown mental fuses, and a complete breakdown of all left brain activity, leaving the right brain to writhe in pain and confusion whilst scrambling all bodily motor functions. Any soul unlucky enough to wind up on the business end of Beezulbub's piccolo will instantly be reduced to the fetal position and revoked of their right to free will.
> 
> Aside from violating several Geneva Convention protocols, this wailing weaponry can produce frequencies that wreak havoc upon others by causing:
> -- sudden unexpected nosebleeds
> -- aphasia
> -- heart palpitations
> -- aneurisms
> -- loss of sanity
> -- unexplainable rage
> -- spontaneous combustion
> -- abandonment of the will to live
> -- anal leakage
> 
> It's a common mistake to think that the piccolo also has side effects on it's user. Many claim it causes acute narcissism, but in reality the only people drawn to this instrument are already delusionally narcissistic, have serial killer tendencies, and show traits as promising future dictators.
> 
> Since I'm livin' the dream, I'm retiring from my reign of terror and passing on the torch. Being evil is an arduous, exhaustive effort, and this musical scepter cannot be played by your average whitebread vanilla villain. Only the most cunning, dextrous, morally ambiguous, and questionably sane may apply. Who among you is worthy?
> 
> -200 OBO Pickup in Redmond "
> 
> https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/msg/6020148036.html


Dude is missing his dough by not writing drama & satire monologues...


----------



## ReggieT

n240sxguy said:


> I guess that's a different Sedalia than the one close to me, since you're a state above me. I need some more chickens. Something(s) destroyed mine. I had 13, now I'm down to 5. I have let them free range all year, and now something wipes them out. I was building a wire pen for them a few days ago when a hawk swooped down and killed one 40ft from me. I was furious because I had already lost half of them. I kept the shotgun with me while I finished it, but the hawk never came back unfortunately. I was so mad I probably would've BBQ'd that bastard if I had shot it, just to say I ate the animal that killed my chickens.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Great Granda Pa said that in his youth they occasionally would blast a chicken hawk, clean it, pan fry it, eat it, and it tasted just like chicken!


----------



## MrWhoopee

Ummmm, how much is that in cords?


----------



## ReggieT

MrWhoopee said:


> Ummmm, how much is that in cords?
> 
> View attachment 578932


Maybe 6-8 cords max???
$300 a cord (max) x 8 cords (max)= hmmm...somethings not adding up


----------



## Homestead Garage

Sitting on a gold mine lol


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Homestead Garage said:


> Sitting on a gold mine lolView attachment 579192


Only if it came with the tractor as well. At that...


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

MrWhoopee said:


> Ummmm, how much is that in cords?
> 
> View attachment 578932



3 semi loads... around 30 cords? Doesn't look like that much in the pic though.

$140/cord, not horrible. I sell tree length loads for more than that.


----------



## Homestead Garage

Mac&Homelite said:


> Only if it came with the tractor as well. At that...


He'd at least be in the ball park. Looks like a clean 3 series Deere


----------



## ReggieT

ValleyFirewood said:


> 3 semi loads... around 30 cords? Doesn't look like that much in the pic though.
> 
> $140/cord, not horrible. I sell tree length loads for more than that.


He's delusional


----------



## row.man

Not sure if this is a deal or not, he is in the same town though


----------



## row.man

I guess it went so fast it didn't show in the picture


----------



## row.man

Who knew?! Wood with some rot for good burning


----------



## rarefish383

Homestead Garage said:


> Sitting on a gold mine lolView attachment 579192


That is a little pricy for a Lickity, but not totally out of line. They will out split most anything made now. It's made by the Waco Aircraft co, with way over engineered technology. The beam is light weight high tensil steel. There is a lever on the far side you pull and it lays the beam flat on the ground so you can roll a large log on. To pick it back up in towing position you hook a cable to the ram and it lifts and locks back in place. It has an auto cycle(look out OSHA) that runs the ram in and out continuously, so all you do is drop a round in. The throttle is hooked to the ram lever, it throttles up on the push stroke and idles on the return. It has 3 big coil springs that return it in about 1.5 seconds, and a two stage cylinder, not pump, that runs on pressure valves. It cost more than he's asking in the 60's. If someone that knows what it is sees it, he'll get close to his asking price. I've seen them go for more on EBay. Sometimes you need to know what something is before you laugh at it, Joe.


----------



## tla100

* Chainsaw & Weedeaters - $1 (Clarion) *

image 1 of 6


















© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map)

Selling 2 weedeaters and a chainsaw

The chainsaw starts up and runs but the engine blows smoke, could be an oil problem but not really sure

One weed water runs fine but the trigger is broken, the other one's ripcord doesn't pull

They are all gas motors. Not looking to make a fortune off these so shoot me an email if you're interested



Not sure what he wants for the saw, but needs new rings or valve seals by the sound of it........


----------



## Jakers

tla100 said:


> * Chainsaw & Weedeaters - $1 (Clarion) *
> 
> image 1 of 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
> (google map)
> 
> Selling 2 weedeaters and a chainsaw
> 
> The chainsaw starts up and runs but the engine blows smoke, could be an oil problem but not really sure
> 
> One weed water runs fine but the trigger is broken, the other one's ripcord doesn't pull
> 
> They are all gas motors. Not looking to make a fortune off these so shoot me an email if you're interested
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what he wants for the saw, but needs new rings or *valve seals* by the sound of it........


Ha! Love it. I replace all of mine yearly. I can't stand it when my saws smoke


----------



## Homestead Garage

rarefish383 said:


> That is a little pricy for a Lickity, but not totally out of line. They will out split most anything made now. It's made by the Waco Aircraft co, with way over engineered technology. The beam is light weight high tensil steel. There is a lever on the far side you pull and it lays the beam flat on the ground so you can roll a large log on. To pick it back up in towing position you hook a cable to the ram and it lifts and locks back in place. It has an auto cycle(look out OSHA) that runs the ram in and out continuously, so all you do is drop a round in. The throttle is hooked to the ram lever, it throttles up on the push stroke and idles on the return. It has 3 big coil springs that return it in about 1.5 seconds, and a two stage cylinder, not pump, that runs on pressure valves. It cost more than he's asking in the 60's. If someone that knows what it is sees it, he'll get close to his asking price. I've seen them go for more on EBay. Sometimes you need to know what something is before you laugh at it, Joe.


That's some good information. Someone who assigns some intrinsic value to the splitter, like a collector or Waco aircraft buff, might pay that, but I sure won't. I suppose that it is a testament to the quality of the construction of it's still running after almost 60 years. We'll, there you go. If someone wants this baby the listing is right there. Slide up to Ann Arbor Michigan and start pealing off $100 dollar bills. Make sure to come by my place 30 minutes south so I can see this baby in action.


----------



## rarefish383

They are supper cool, but if I wanted another old machine I'd go with a Bliss two way. I bought a brand new Bliss in about 1980-82 and paid $3600 for it. It was recommended to have 40 HP to run it. Ran off the PTO on my John Deere 2010. It would snip a ten inch log in half like a toothpick. I had a side job splitting Oak logs from trees someone else took down. I told the guy $50 a cord stacked where the logs were, not moved to the other side of the yard. A cord was selling for about $100 then. On the phone the guy told me all the logs were already cut in fireplace length, so I didn't bring a saw. Just drove the tractor to his home. After I was done with the logs, he said what about that pile of limbs? Crap, I didn't have a saw. Took the limbs in about 8-10 foot lengths and just started snipping them up like kindling. There are a couple of videos of the old Bliss on youtube, but the knuckleheads running them couldn't run a production machine if you paid them, Joe.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Not CL but this one my my head hurt...


----------



## Homestead Garage




----------



## Little Al

coog said:


> As some of you know, I has a great score on C.L a couple of weeks ago (see Craiglist Locust).So, with high hopes, I answered another "Free Firewood" ad a few days ago by providing my name, address and # to the e-mail account.I got a call yesterday from the woman who told me that she had two trees down, and if I did "a little work" I could have the wood.I didn't hang up until she had mentioned 'new roof', 'replace rotted fascia and soffit' and, I think, 'paint'.After all, she said, she was "just a woman" and couldn't do these things! I just want to know whose ex-wife this was...



She's probably been nobody's wife, the guys are/were probably like you & stayed till the talk got around to Roof, Paint Soffitts ,Etc.,& then engage gear & "Gone in 60 seconds"


----------



## rarefish383

Homestead Garage said:


> View attachment 583516


I would't give $25 for all of them. They aren't big enough to use as a hanky. Guess they would be interesting to use for checking your oil in the splitter or tractor. Might get a look from your wife if she sees you checking the dip stick with them, Joe.


----------



## Marine5068

rarefish383 said:


> I would't give $25 for all of them. They aren't big enough to use as a hanky. Guess they would be interesting to use for checking your oil in the splitter or tractor. Might get a look from your wife if she sees you checking the dip stick with them, Joe.


Checking the dipstick....ha,ha,ha....good one.


----------



## turnkey4099

Little Al said:


> She's probably been nobody's wife, the guys are/were probably like you & stayed till the talk got around to Roof, Paint Soffitts ,Etc.,& then engage gear & "Gone in 60 seconds"



That read more like someone trolling on Craigslist.


----------



## TeeMan




----------



## MrWhoopee

TeeMan said:


> View attachment 585115


At least he doesn't expect insurance.
I'd take it if:
1. There were no hazards
2. I didn't have to clean up the brush.


----------



## rarefish383

I might be able to live without him supervising too Joe.


----------



## Streblerm

https://akroncanton.craigslist.org/grd/d/straight-old-tulip-tree-for/6282254241.html

* Straight old Tulip tree for sale - $15000 (44303)*

Hi, we have a very old, 75' tall and straight tulip tree for sale. This would make some great pieces of furniture and accent pieces. Text or email with any questions.


----------



## ncpete

Streblerm said:


> https://akroncanton.craigslist.org/grd/d/straight-old-tulip-tree-for/6282254241.html
> 
> * Straight old Tulip tree for sale - $15000 (44303)*
> 
> Hi, we have a very old, 75' tall and straight tulip tree for sale. This would make some great pieces of furniture and accent pieces. Text or email with any questions.
> 
> View attachment 598586


wow, by this estimate, I have millions in my back yard.


----------



## Erik B

ncpete said:


> wow, by this estimate, I have millions in my back yard.


I got taken good when I sold a tipped over cherry last winter for $120.00


----------



## Streblerm

You could buy 7500 board feet 1" poplar lumber for that kind of money.


----------



## tickbitintn

Streblerm said:


> https://akroncanton.craigslist.org/grd/d/straight-old-tulip-tree-for/6282254241.html
> 
> * Straight old Tulip tree for sale - $15000 (44303)*
> 
> Hi, we have a very old, 75' tall and straight tulip tree for sale. This would make some great pieces of furniture and accent pieces. Text or email with any questions.
> 
> View attachment 598586


I wonder if I offer them double if they will hold it for me.... Wtf.... 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

Maybe we should get in a bidding war and see if we can drive it up to $100,000 for them? Joe.


----------



## Philbert

Saw an ad on craigslist for a 'chainsaw grinder'. Photo was not great. It looked kind of strange, but thought that maybe it was just an odd make. Only $20; low risk.

Drove out there, and it was some kind of home-made, welded stand, with a washing machine motor, and a dual grinding mandrel / head. Had a drill bit sharpening fixture attached; not a saw chain sharpener.

Anyway, the parts were still worth $20 to me, and I ended up chatting with the guy for some time. He had some interesting stuff (not chainsaw related), and I ended up going home with a bit more!

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

Garage sale. Free 




Philbert


----------



## kevin j

souix falls sd


----------



## unclemoustache

kevin j said:


> souix falls sd



$20/post hole?? Heck, where do I sign up!!


----------



## sld961

https://williamsport.craigslist.org/for/d/cherry-and-oak-logs-lumber/6305517624.html

For sale are cherry and oak logs. Oak is 50 inches round x 40 feet and the cherry is 38 inches round by 25 feet. Asking $3500 or best offer for both logs. Have more to choose from text or call xxxxxxxxxx or email by replying above.






Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalmatian90




----------



## stumpy75

What might be in this one??? The blue stain tells me why it was left!

https://toledo.craigslist.org/zip/d/free-stump-for-firewood-or/6314464452.html


----------



## rarefish383

I'd like to see what ever it is. A 10 penny nail doesn't leave that much stain. I'd hit it with my metal detector. I've seen a couple steel fence posts nailed to the side of trees, never seen one actually grown in though. Go get it and lets us know what you find? Joe.


----------



## Jakers

rarefish383 said:


> I'd like to see what ever it is. A 10 penny nail doesn't leave that much stain. I'd hit it with my metal detector. I've seen a couple steel fence posts nailed to the side of trees, never seen one actually grown in though. Go get it and lets us know what you find? Joe.


I should go take a picture of an elm tree we took down this summer. Fence post completely enveloped in the 15-30 year rings. Wrecked 2 chains completely and beat up another pretty bad. We thought it was just a nail or a bolt and still had to drop the main trunk so kept cutting. I told the guy the stump was staying high and i wasn't going to grind it.

Did a big silver maple this spring that I'm certain had one in the middle too. Cut at 3 different heights and 3 sides and hit it every time in the same place. Left that one 4 ft high


----------



## LoveStihlQuality

rarefish383 said:


> I'd like to see what ever it is. A 10 penny nail doesn't leave that much stain. I'd hit it with my metal detector. I've seen a couple steel fence posts nailed to the side of trees, never seen one actually grown in though. Go get it and lets us know what you find? Joe.


Cleaning fencerow cutting some big uglies. New 36 chain found fence post. Ugh

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## hseII

rarefish383 said:


> I'd like to see what ever it is. A 10 penny nail doesn't leave that much stain. I'd hit it with my metal detector. I've seen a couple steel fence posts nailed to the side of trees, never seen one actually grown in though. Go get it and lets us know what you find? Joe.


----------



## rarefish383

I'd say your big chain trumps my rail road spike, Joe.


----------



## hseII

rarefish383 said:


> I'd say your big chain trumps my rail road spike, Joe.



That's what @TermiteBuffett hung his tricycle on to dry after ridding thru those Carolina mud puddles, up till the tree fell over 2 years ago.

@Jimmy in NC


----------



## stumpy75

rarefish383 said:


> I'd like to see what ever it is. A 10 penny nail doesn't leave that much stain. I'd hit it with my metal detector. I've seen a couple steel fence posts nailed to the side of trees, never seen one actually grown in though. Go get it and lets us know what you find? Joe.



Nope, I don't think I want to mess up any chains on this one!


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Only time I ruined a chain so far was when I hit some large nails in a 10'' dia oak with my 017. Wiped out the cutters on one side entirely, and about half on the other. Busted a bunch of ties as well, just not enough to have the chain break. Part of that was due to the metal, an the other part was my greenness in the whole chainsaw endeavor as that tree was my first real go at cutting. Boy have I come miles since that day a couple of years ago.


----------



## Philbert

Had a garage sale this weekend. Put out some large boxes of test "cookies" that I just had no space to store. Offered them as "cheap firewood" for anybody who wanted them. Otherwise, they were headed to the local compost and brush site to dispose of.

Several women stopped by and wanted them for use as coasters, plaques, wall decorations, etc. Some wanted to buy just a few, some wine and entire box.

Go figure.

I guess that it is all in the marketing.

Philbert


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Philbert said:


> Had a garage sale this weekend. Put out some large boxes of test "cookies" that I just had no space to store. Offered them as "cheap firewood" for anybody who wanted them. Otherwise, they were headed to the local compost and brush site to dispose of.
> 
> Several women stopped by and wanted them for use as coasters, plaques, wall decorations, etc. solom wanted to buy just a few, some wine and entire box.
> 
> Go figure.
> 
> I guess that it is all in the marketing.
> 
> Philbert


Hmm, I guess I need to start doing that. I know I could certainly get away with it as my town is of the very artistic type.


----------



## 67L36Driver

My neighbor lady wanted some of the smaller cookies until I explained that they would crack and pie split as they dried.


----------



## Philbert

67L36Driver said:


> My neighbor lady wanted some of the smaller cookies until I explained that they would crack and pie split as they dried.


Then you sell her new ones . . .

Philbert


----------



## 67L36Driver

Way, way past retail. [emoji38]



Chainsaw chains $25
https://kansascity.craigslist.org/grd/d/chainsaw-chains/6326334996.html

via cPro for Craigslist
iOS: http://tinyurl.com/cPro-iApp
Android: http://tinyurl.com/cPro-App


----------



## rarefish383

I tried some coaster size Oak cookies. The tree had been on the ground for years, not a speck of bark left, dry as a bone. Limbs from the top, 4-5 inch diameter. I cut on an angle, making ovals, hoping to cut down on the checking. Ran them through the planer, looked good. A month later they were all cracked, Joe.


----------



## Philbert

Need to seal them?

Philbert


----------



## LonestarStihl

Yeh get some polyurethane or something


----------



## rarefish383

Oak checks, sealer won't help. Been there done that. I only tried because the little pieces were so old I thought they may have dried enough. Besides, if I mention a cookie I get in trouble. The doctor wants me to loose 20 pounds, Joe.


----------



## Philbert

Stood up today for a $10 item on CL.

(Me) '_Pick a time'_
(Him) '_10AM_'
(Me - at 10:15) '_I'm here. Are you?'_
(Him) '_Oh, hey, yeah, I'm moving some couches a few blocks away. Maybe you could bring it over?'_
(Me) <click>

Philbert


----------



## turnkey4099

I needd to replace my 1989 F150 wood hauler. Has hauled sever hundred cords, body beat to pieces, unreliable starting, may or may not make starter contact, cruise and A/C shot. So:

100 mile round trip to check out "1990 F150, 4x, auto. Good condition, $3,000. Looked good on walk up. About $1,000 in tires on it. serious bumper and tow equipment, body straight only one small dent. Open door and empty can falls out, passenger side piled with trash level with seat. Says it is a daily driver. Climbed for a drive. Not one knob on the dash, operate the stems with a pliers, throttle seemed to have about an inch of play before anything happened, stiff as a board and very little 'throw' from idle to full on. He had replaced the exhaust system with 'after market'. On fireup I thought the cops would show up it was so loud. Test drive revealed it wandering in lane, either loose steering or the wide tires on it. Windsield with long crack from side to side at the bottom.

Told him he would be lucky to get $500 and left.


----------



## lknchoppers

Picked up this truck a couple years back for $2800 1991 F250. It wasn't a very good hauler so I fixed a few minor things and cleaned it up. Sold it for $4500 a few month later and picked up an F350. The 1991 was really a nice truck for the money.


----------



## Philbert

Another garage sale this past weekend. Had 8, metal folding chairs marked '$5 each'. Lady asks me for a deal if she bought all of them.

'Sure', I said, 'I'd take $4 each'.

She walked off in a huff, muttering, 'I was thinking a dollar each . . .'

(Let's all join hands now and recite, 'WTF?!')

Philbert


----------



## 67L36Driver

Obviously the decimal was misplaced.
McCulloch chainsaw
https://kansascity.craigslist.org/tls/d/mcculloch-chainsaw/6336607464.html

Or, maybe it was the drugs.[emoji849]


----------



## rarefish383

Think if I call him and say I'm driving out first thing in the morning, he'll hold it for me, I'm coming from MD, might take a while? Joe.


----------



## LogSawyer74

https://stillwater.craigslist.org/zip/d/free-brush/6328420088.html


----------



## Marshy

I just called on a local CL ad.

"Need several people to cut firewood with your chain saws/ my splitter at the site. Wood is free as long as you haul it off. should be enough for 8- 10 cords! If interested call"

He has 9 acres which he wants to build on and wants a path for a driveway cleared and then a clearing to build. Compensation is keeping the wood and you can use his splitter. If I needed the firewood I'd be all over it but I'd rather make and hourly wage running the saw instead. Gotta love these kind of ads.


----------



## Cheesecutter

K


----------



## Philbert

Cheesecutter said:


> The Beast - $4000


*Show Me The CarFax!*

Philbert


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

lknchoppers said:


> Picked up this truck a couple years back for $2800 1991 F250. It wasn't a very good hauler so I fixed a few minor things and cleaned it up. Sold it for $4500 a few month later and picked up an F350. The 1991 was really a nice truck for the money.
> View attachment 604912



I have the same year F-Super Duty. I bought it 2 years ago for $2500 I think. Only has about 50,000 miles on it and it is nice shape. Will be a dumptruck when I have time to built a better flatbed for it.


----------



## earlthegoat2

I once read a CL ad where a guy needed someone with a truck to drive him to airgas to get a tank of gas for these glass blowing projects he did.

He would pay for your time and the use of the truck by giving you one custom made blown glass pipe......for tobacco use only.


----------



## OnTheRoad

earlthegoat2 said:


> I once read a CL ad where a guy needed someone with a truck to drive him to airgas to get a tank of gas for these glass blowing projects he did.
> 
> He would pay for your time and the use of the truck by giving you one custom made blown glass pipe......for tobacco use only.



For a person in the market for a "tobacco use only" pipe, that's probably a fair deal.



Cheesecutter said:


> KView attachment 610807



That's cool. The price seems optimistic.


----------



## Bob95065

I have no words or this. It speaks for itself.

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/grd/d/chainsaw/6371670004.html


----------



## Gugi47

*Free unused shoeboxes (Downtown Lancaster) hide this posting*
image 1 of 2


----------



## Gugi47

* FREE: Fill Dirt, not top soil (Nottingham, PA) hide this posting*
image 1 of 2












© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map)

FREE Fill Dirt, NOT top soil

has rocks, black top, some trash. 

I have a tractor to load you. Bring your Truck or Trailer

About 10' x 10' x 4' tall Roughly about 15 Yards of Dirt

Call or text me at show contact info 

Located in Nottingham, PA 19362


----------



## Gugi47

*Floor rag mop and fuzzy floor mop (Manheim) hide this posting*




© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
974 Hill St
(google map)

Free floor rag mop and yellow fuzzy floor mop. Respond with your NAME AND PHONE NUMBER and tell me when the best time is for me to call you to arrange your coming here to pick these up.


----------



## Gugi47

* Pine Trim Boards, Bead Board Paneling, Drywall Scraps (Lititz, PA) hide this posting*
image 1 of 3



















© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map)

Have piles of scrap wood, paneling, drywall from a room demo. Just trying to get rid of it to anyone interested in taking it off my hands. Nothing was de-nailed and the piles were outside when it rained late last week. Thanks.


----------



## TeeMan




----------



## opienva1

*Looking for someone who can dig out & cut the tree*










Hi
I am looking someone who can cut the tree its in our front yard close to the house.

I am looking someone Who can dig it out from the roots all the way back.

we can pay $100 cash & you can take all fire wood free.

I am located close to Hollins university off plantation rd.

serious inquires only plz.


----------



## Philbert

opienva1 said:


> serious inquires only plz.


Should be a complimentary rule about serious requests only!

Philbert


----------



## Erik B

Philbert said:


> Should be a complimentary rule about serious requests only!
> 
> Philbert


Shouldn't the original CL ads be serious posts? Ones like this latest one are jokes


----------



## jnance

https://centralmich.craigslist.org/grd/d/stihl-ms-361/6380203978.html. $800 ms361. Or trades of $2000+ items


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnTheRoad

opienva1 said:


> *Looking for someone who can dig out & cut the tree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> I am looking someone who can cut the tree its in our front yard close to the house.
> 
> I am looking someone Who can dig it out from the roots all the way back.
> 
> we can pay $100 cash & you can take all fire wood free.
> 
> I am located close to Hollins university off plantation rd.
> 
> serious inquires only plz.



That's gotta be the best so far. I dig out rootballs and a tree that size is a couple hours of work with a good size mini ex which is easily a $500 bill. Then another few hundred to dispose of the rootball. And what, $2,500 to remove the tree? I suppose he'd let you bring in a couple yards of fill, pack it in, dress with topsoil, and apply seed and straw for that $100.

Wow.


----------



## Deleted member 116684

Dig it out from the roots!!!!HA ha ha ha!


----------



## Erik B

A place we lived at when I was a kid had a walnut tree in the yard. I don't remember it being more than maybe 10 inches DBH. My dad wanted it gone so we started digging around the treee by hand, cutting roots as we went. We got enough dug out so we could pull the tree over and get the rootball out. Don't remember much after getting it down as far as who got the wood or who cut it up.


----------



## cedarhollow

i was gonna send the guy with ms361, priced higher than a new ms362, a message asking maybe if he could hold it for me maybe for a couple weeks cuz my cousins sister's brother has an uncle with a brother in law who lived somewhere near central michigan that might be able to swing by and have a look at it if he got license back yet and his old chevy is still running.


----------



## Husky Man

cedarhollow said:


> i was gonna send the guy with ms361, priced higher than a new ms362, a message asking maybe if he could hold it for me maybe for a couple weeks cuz my cousins sister's brother has an uncle with a brother in law who lived somewhere near central michigan that might be able to swing by and have a look at it if he got license back yet and his old chevy is still running.



I have been Amazed lately at all the people on CL or Offer Up, trying to sell used, or even "New in the Box" items at or very near MSRP. Seriously, if I wanted to pay MSRP, I would go to the store and buy NIB WITH a warranty 

And of course I have seen the "Free" Maple firewood, 2-3 Cords worth at LEAST $750, Is that Seasoned? NO , is that split? NO What length are the rounds cut to? Uhm, the tree is STILL STANDING, and you GET to take the limbs and debris TOO!!!, at least $750 worth of wood there. , Yeah well there MIGHT be $750 worth of wood there IF it is 3 cords, Seasoned, Split and delivered, that still standing tree, BETWEEN your house and the POWER Lines, and just 25' from the Neighbors house is going to COST you well over $750 to take down, and the tree service Company DOESN'T WANT the "$750 Worth of Wood" in it. Sorry, and NO, I'm NOT kidding, Good Luck with your tree.

Doug


----------



## DSW

I'm always curious if these people actually believe the deal is fair or they got a removal quote and didn't like what they heard so they're hoping for an alternative solution, my guess it's the latter.


----------



## Husky Man

I'm sure that some are looking for an alternative after getting a professional bid, but I think that a lot also see ads for $250+/cord, and don't realize that real value ISN'T in the wood itself, but in the time/labor/equipment it takes to TURN that tree into FIREWOOD. Just storing the wood for a year, or more to let it season, is not recognized by many as having "Value".

Another one that I LOVE is when people quote "Prices" off ebay, they see these REDICULOUSLY high "Buy it Now" prices that have been listed repeatedly for 6 months or more, there is a REASON, that it has been listed for 6 months, and NOT SOLD. If you want to use ebay for pricing, go to the "SOLD" listings in the search function and you will see what things ACTUALLY SOLD FOR, except, that Lowers their expectations, they like the unsold BIN prices better,wouldn't we all, if we were selling 

Doug


----------



## 67L36Driver

Half a sandwich!!
Rare Sandwich-(make offer)
https://kansascity.craigslist.org/tls/d/rare-sandwich-make-offer/6383268123.html


----------



## rarefish383

I like this thread because I do get a lot of laughs from it. A couple years ago I called some one a knuckle head, thinking that some one would actually pay them, to take down a big tree. Coming from a family owned tree business I do look at scrounging differently from some one with no source of wood. But, I didn't expect the response I got from a couple of the members here. They reamed me a new one, saying they shopped CL all the time and paid homeowners to let them take down good firewood trees, all the time. Now I just keep my big trap shut and laugh at the home owner trying to sell his good firewood tree, and the couple members here that actually pay people to let them work real hard, taking down a good firewood tree, Joe.


----------



## Jakers

rarefish383 said:


> I like this thread because I do get a lot of laughs from it. A couple years ago I called some one a knuckle head, thinking that some one would actually pay them, to take down a big tree. Coming from a family owned tree business I do look at scrounging differently from some one with no source of wood. But, I didn't expect the response I got from a couple of the members here. They reamed me a new one, saying they shopped CL all the time and paid homeowners to let them take down good firewood trees, all the time. Now I just keep my big trap shut and laugh at the home owner trying to sell his good firewood tree, and the couple members here that actually pay people to let them work real hard, taking down a good firewood tree, Joe.


Oh I hear ya there. Things got a whole lot different for me when I went into the business too. Now I look at these and laugh. I've done some questionable removals for firewood before I had a name and insurance. I was younger and more care free then too so the risk was acceptable. Not anymore... They don't like my price, that's too bad, put it on Craigslist for free and call me when it's laying in your bedroom


----------



## kevin j

I never paid, but I scrounged every stick of firewood and carried it out of ditches and swamps and anything else for free. Then I started to realize that I could be more selective because there's a whole lot more went out there than what I originally thought


----------



## unclemoustache

People actually pay to cut trees down for others!?!?!? 

I only do it for free if I can drop the tree completely with no risk, and can take only what I want and leave the rest.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Overpriced but call Albert anyway.
Chainsaws - Craftsman or Stihl Take your pick!
https://stjoseph.craigslist.org/tls/d/chainsaws-craftsman-or-stihl/6387470266.html


----------



## lknchoppers

https://hickory.craigslist.org/zip/d/large-white-oak-trees/6345172618.html

LOL


----------



## DSW

Insured but working for free. America.

I'd lay the third one back into the house and peel out haha.


----------



## Philbert

DSW said:


> Insured but working for free.


Tell him you do have _auto _insurance!

Philbert


----------



## Oldmaple

* Free Red Oak Tree (G.R.) hide this posting*










© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map)

make / manufacturer: Mother nature
model name / number: Red Oak
size / dimensions: Large

Free Oak tree. You cut and haul ALL away. Cannot drop large branches in driveway. Must be licensed and insured.


Please do my $2500 dollar removal for free.


----------



## rarefish383

DSW said:


> Insured but working for free. America.
> 
> I'd lay the third one back into the house and peel out haha.


You are MUCH nicer than me. I'd lay the first one on the house and stand there looking dumb, and tell him to call his insurance, because I'm just a dumb hack, and he should have checked the insurance that I don't have! Although, before I retired, I was licensed and insured. But, back then I didn't work for free. I just remembered something, I still don't work for free, Joe.


----------



## Blue Oaks

Husky Man said:


> I'm sure that some are looking for an alternative after getting a professional bid, but I think that a lot also see ads for $250+/cord, and don't realize that real value ISN'T in the wood itself, but in the time/labor/equipment it takes to TURN that tree into FIREWOOD. Just storing the wood for a year, or more to let it season, is not recognized by many as having "Value".
> 
> Another one that I LOVE is when people quote "Prices" off ebay, they see these REDICULOUSLY high "Buy it Now" prices that have been listed repeatedly for 6 months or more, there is a REASON, that it has been listed for 6 months, and NOT SOLD. If you want to use ebay for pricing, go to the "SOLD" listings in the search function and you will see what things ACTUALLY SOLD FOR, except, that Lowers their expectations, they like the unsold BIN prices better,wouldn't we all, if we were selling
> 
> Doug



I hear ya. I'm into old cars and I see it all the time. A guy doesn't want to sell his Mustang/Camaro/Challenger/Classic Car and his wife says, "Sell it!" So he takes his $5k car and puts it on ebay for $15k or $25k or whatever. He tells his wife that's how much it's worth and so she starts seeing dollar signs in her head. He can't lower the price or he'll have to admit he's an idiot for thinking it's worth more. His wife doesn't want to lower the price and admit to herself that she's not getting the $15k. Sometimes I think guys do this so they don't ever have to sell the car?


----------



## Jakers

Blue Oaks said:


> I hear ya. I'm into old cars and I see it all the time. A guy doesn't want to sell his Mustang/Camaro/Challenger/Classic Car and his wife says, "Sell it!" So he takes his $5k car and puts it on ebay for $15k or $25k or whatever. He tells his wife that's how much it's worth and so she starts seeing dollar signs in her head. He can't lower the price or he'll have to admit he's an idiot for thinking it's worth more. His wife doesn't want to lower the price and admit to herself that she's not getting the $15k. *Sometimes I think guys do this so they don't ever have to sell the car?*


shhhhhh..... thats supposed to be a secret


----------



## stumpy75

* FREE WOOD (Toledo,Ohio) *

image 6 of 6



















© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map)

I have six (6) large trees in my backyard that needs to be cut down and removed safely, whoever cuts and removes and clean the backyard area can have the wood for free. So if you are interested please call [email protected]


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Who the heck would let trees in that spot even continue to grow? I'd have cut them as soon as they were more than little weeds!

Edit... looking at the other pics, looks like it's a place that's been abandoned for a while, so maybe they just bought it and are cleaning up?

Probably 4-5k worth of tree work for $100 of logs haha.

My friend did a small land clearing job several years ago. The property owner wanted several trees by his house removed. My friend wanted to wait and get someone to climb them so they could pull them with the skidder.
The guy claimed it was "cake" to cut a tree, went out in his shed and grabbed his Wild Thing. He cut down the tree alright. It landed right over the house. Blew out a bedroom window and poked through the roof!


----------



## muddstopper

Blue Oaks said:


> I hear ya. I'm into old cars and I see it all the time. A guy doesn't want to sell his Mustang/Camaro/Challenger/Classic Car and his wife says, "Sell it!" So he takes his $5k car and puts it on ebay for $15k or $25k or whatever. He tells his wife that's how much it's worth and so she starts seeing dollar signs in her head. He can't lower the price or he'll have to admit he's an idiot for thinking it's worth more. His wife doesn't want to lower the price and admit to herself that she's not getting the $15k. Sometimes I think guys do this so they don't ever have to sell the car?


wife wants to sell our house and build a new one. OK, listed for about $50grand more than I think it will bring. First 6 months went ok, now she is getting antsey. Listing is up in Dec, Might have to knock off $5grand and relist. Got to keep the peace you know.


----------



## DSW

Talk about greedy. It's not enough you work for free with an emphasis on safety but they always require clean up as well. I'd be tickled pink if I went to a nice restaurant, enjoyed a nice meal, compliments of them of course, and all they asked was I throw my trash away and put the dishes in the sink. Id never cook again.


----------



## Husky Man

June of 2016, my wife found a CL ad for FREE FIREWOOD, that did turn out to be a good deal for us, Marty lived about 20 miles from us, and had 5 Large trees cut down, 4 Norwegian Spruce and a Big Pine, all around 30-33" at the stump. We got there, and the trees were on the ground, limbed and bucked into rounds  some of the rounds were inconsistent in size, but there IS that looking a Gift Horse in the mouth thing and all . Marty let us bring a splitter onto the property, drive the truck and trailer right up to where the trees were cut and laying, he even helped load a lot more than I would have expected, was very pleasant to be around, frequently offered us cold drinks, etc. We ended up with over 6 cords (Full, not Face ) Heated our house for a good part of the winter with that wood. 
The CL Laugh in this story? It WASN'T the homeowner that had unrealistic expectations, it was the people calling about the ad, Marty said "You wouldn't believe how many people called, and when they found out it WASN'T SPLIT, and DELIVERED FOR FREE, they weren't interested" , I felt we were getting a heck of a deal, and was piling debris, and he said "Don't worry about that stuff, I'll deal with it" Needless to say, I was Hoping that he had MORE trees that he wanted to go away this year, No such Luck 

Doug


----------



## rarefish383

ValleyFirewood said:


> Who the heck would let trees in that spot even continue to grow? I'd have cut them as soon as they were more than little weeds!
> 
> Edit... looking at the other pics, looks like it's a place that's been abandoned for a while, so maybe they just bought it and are cleaning up?
> 
> Probably 4-5k worth of tree work for $100 of logs haha.
> 
> My friend did a small land clearing job several years ago. The property owner wanted several trees by his house removed. My friend wanted to wait and get someone to climb them so they could pull them with the skidder.
> The guy claimed it was "cake" to cut a tree, went out in his shed and grabbed his Wild Thing. He cut down the tree alright. It landed right over the house. Blew out a bedroom window and poked through the roof!


That was my first thought, the first pic that popped up was the trees against the foundation, then I looked at the rest. When I saw, "call Edith", I got to thinking it might be an elderly lady with a yard out of control. Who knows, Joe.


----------



## Jakers

Husky Man said:


> June of 2016, my wife found a CL ad for FREE FIREWOOD, that did turn out to be a good deal for us, Marty lived about 20 miles from us, and had 5 Large trees cut down, 4 Norwegian Spruce and a Big Pine, all around 30-33" at the stump. We got there, and the trees were on the ground, limbed and bucked into rounds  some of the rounds were inconsistent in size, but there IS that looking a Gift Horse in the mouth thing and all . Marty let us bring a splitter onto the property, drive the truck and trailer right up to where the trees were cut and laying, he even helped load a lot more than I would have expected, was very pleasant to be around, frequently offered us cold drinks, etc. We ended up with over 6 cords (Full, not Face ) Heated our house for a good part of the winter with that wood.
> The CL Laugh in this story? It WASN'T the homeowner that had unrealistic expectations, it was the people calling about the ad, Marty said "You wouldn't believe how many people called, and when they found out it WASN'T SPLIT, and DELIVERED FOR FREE, they weren't interested" , I felt we were getting a heck of a deal, and was piling debris, and he said "Don't worry about that stuff, I'll deal with it" Needless to say, I was Hoping that he had MORE trees that he wanted to go away this year, No such Luck
> 
> Doug


I answered a few Craigslist ads back around '09-'11. On turned out to be a neighbor and friend. That was a great deal. He had 3 acres of land he wanted cleared. Lots of junk (both scrap iron and wood) in there and he just wanted it cleaned up. He used his tractor to pile the brush and stack the logs so all I had to do was cut. Came back later to take the wood. Between myself and 2 other guys we took about 45-50 cord out of there. Lots of nice ash but then there was plenty of boxelder too. Another buddy of mine brought in a dozer and an excavator to deal with the stumps. In less than a month it went from old falling down trees to dirt ready for grass


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

It's kind of funny how trees can be a profit or an expense to a land owner, all depending on species and location.


----------



## Jakers

or their value to the end user


----------



## stumpy75

rarefish383 said:


> That was my first thought, the first pic that popped up was the trees against the foundation, then I looked at the rest. When I saw, "call Edith", I got to thinking it might be an elderly lady with a yard out of control. Who knows, Joe.



I thought maybe the same thing, but as ValleyFirewood said, 4-5k in work for $100 in wood...


----------



## mysteryman896

* Cherry firewood - $150 (Landisville) hide this posting*
image 2 of 2













condition: good 

Selling cherry firewood. Trunk is about 6ft long and 28 inches diameter. The remainder of the tree that splits into 2 is over 15 ft long. If you cut and split will equal to close to 1 1/2- 2 chords. 
Typical chord sells for $180 so your saving over $100. 
Must cut and haul yourself


----------



## Husky Man

mysteryman896 said:


> * Cherry firewood - $150 (Landisville) hide this posting*
> image 2 of 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> condition: good
> 
> Selling cherry firewood. Trunk is about 6ft long and 28 inches diameter. The remainder of the tree that splits into 2 is over 15 ft long. If you cut and split will equal to close to 1 1/2- 2 chords.
> Typical chord sells for $180 so your saving over $100.
> Must cut and haul yourself




6'x28" + 2 smaller pieces x15' long. must be a "Face Cord" and a half , 
"Typical chord sells for $180" Of course, he is forgetting, that price "Typically" includes CUT, SPLIT, SEASONED and DELIVERED, but we all KNOW there is little if any value in those MINOR details, the REAL VALUE is in the WOOD ITSELF 

Doug


----------



## Philbert

Pretty wood. 

Philbert


----------



## tickbitintn

Husky Man said:


> 6'x28" + 2 smaller pieces x15' long. must be a "Face Cord" and a half ,
> "Typical chord sells for $180" Of course, he is forgetting, that price "Typically" includes CUT, SPLIT, SEASONED and DELIVERED, but we all KNOW there is little if any value in those MINOR details, the REAL VALUE is in the WOOD ITSELF
> 
> Doug


Yes....

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## tickbitintn

Philbert said:


> Pretty wood.
> 
> Philbert


And yes...
Always been fond of cherry....

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## juiced10

Didn’t mention he cut 100 cord each time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakers

juiced10 said:


> Didn’t mention he cut 100 cord each time!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah, that ones "hot" I'm sure


----------



## Husky Man

juiced10 said:


> Didn’t mention he cut 100 cord each time!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




And Of Course after
"Only Being Used 10 Times "
It needed a NEW CHAIN and TUNED UP, Yep Hardly Used at All, er, uhm, was that Always Used HARDly?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Husky Man said:


> And Of Course after
> "Only Being Used 10 Times "
> It needed a NEW CHAIN and TUNED UP, Yep Hardly Used at All, er, uhm, was that Always Used HARDly?



Well the new Chain and plug is the “brand new” part


----------



## Big_Al

Logs?

https://spokane.craigslist.org/zip/d/6-big-logs-by-the-curb-dry/6393639096.html


----------



## unclemoustache

Cut and paste it, Big Al. Otherwise the ad will be gone in a few days.


.


----------



## Iaff113

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWhoopee

OMFG!


----------



## LoveStihlQuality

Iaff113 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a tool.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gugi47

*Free wood (Lancaster, PA) hide this posting*
image 2 of 2













condition: salvage

Free scrap wood/plywood. Bring a truck and help. No holds. Must go immediately.

Located at 24 Willowdale Drive in Lancaster.


----------



## Gugi47

* FREE Wooden Shelf (1285 Manheim Pike, Lancaster, PA) hide this posting*
image 1 of 2






condition: good 

Was previously used to hold flat screen TVs. Can be used as a shelf or scrap wood. Measures 8ft L X 2ft Deep X 42" (to top of second shelf). Measures 78" to top of center 2x4's. Can be picked up at Radio-Active Repair 1285 Manheim Pike Lancaster. Monday to Friday 10-5.

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers


----------



## OnTheRoad

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 614247
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut and paste it, Big Al. Otherwise the ad will be gone in a few days.
> 
> 
> .


Those logs should make some nice straight splits! Nice and easy to stack. The mushrooms are a nice bonus.


----------



## Oldmaple

stumpy75 said:


> * FREE WOOD (Toledo,Ohio) *
> 
> image 6 of 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
> (google map)
> 
> I have six (6) large trees in my backyard that needs to be cut down and removed safely, whoever cuts and removes and clean the backyard area can have the wood for free. So if you are interested please call [email protected]





Looks like tree of heaven and box elder too. Definitely some premium firewood there.


----------



## wrx-snowdrift

dirt...clay... it's all the same right


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Gugi47 said:


> *Free wood (Lancaster, PA) hide this posting*
> image 2 of 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> condition: salvage
> 
> Free scrap wood/plywood. Bring a truck and help. No holds. Must go immediately.
> 
> Located at 24 Willowdale Drive in Lancaster.




I don't see anything wrong with that.

Heck this spring I cleaned out the shop yard of tires. Had a few hundred, some usable, some complete junk. Everything from tiny car tires to semi truck and tractor tires, some 50+ yrs old.

I piled them up in the parking lot, put an ad on C List. All but 3 or 4 shredded ones where gone within a week.

Did the same with 5 gal pails and 55 gal drums too.


----------



## tickbitintn

Couple from this AM...
$250 for the echo...
Must be a European spelling....
And finally... What a deal...











Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

Homelite looks like it is in nice shape . . . . 

Philbert


----------



## backhoelover

Philbert said:


> Homelite looks like it is in nice shape . . . .
> 
> Philbert



looks like clear coat. guys at local flea market do that to make the saws etc look better


----------



## tickbitintn

Philbert said:


> Homelite looks like it is in nice shape . . . .
> 
> Philbert


Could be yours for tree hunnert buckaroos!!
Lol

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

backhoelover said:


> looks like clear coat. guys at local flea market do that to make the saws etc look better


I might have to clear coat my face . . .

Philbert


----------



## rarefish383

Philbert said:


> I might have to clear coat my face . . .
> 
> Philbert


Let me know how it turns out? Joe.


----------



## backhoelover

Philbert said:


> I might have to clear coat my face . . .
> 
> Philbert




Lol good idea


----------



## unclemoustache

Philbert said:


> I might have to clear coat my face . . .
> 
> Philbert




That's why I grow such a large moustache. Covers the face pretty well.


----------



## tickbitintn

Don't fight over this one gents...





Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Husky Man

tickbitintn said:


> Don't fight over this one gents...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk




Yes, that is in Nice shape, especially for a saw that was last produced in 1983

Maybe $300 for a 34 year old Husky 266XP in that shape, but I doubt that sold for $150 NEW, 34 years ago.

There MIGHT be a Stihl collector that would pay a premium price for that saw in that condition, but I suspect at $300, that is going to be a VERY SMALL market 

Doug


----------



## LonestarStihl

I just want the bar cover


----------



## rarefish383

I'm sure that for $300 he will let you have it, Joe.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Had a guy call yesterday wanting to trade land clearing on 9 acres for the timber.. on a chunk of land 200 miles from us.

He seemed to think he had the deal of a century for us. When I told him I wasn't in the habit of working at a loss he couldn't understand. "But there's all sort of trees"

A clearing job on 9 acres locally would run about 20k or so. Sure as heck isn't 20k worth of timber. Probably more like $2-3k


----------



## kevin j

If you need space for your firewood business. Might include a built in labor supply.


----------



## LonestarStihl

kevin j said:


> If you need space for your firewood business. Might include a built in labor supply.



And the walking dead is becoming reality...


----------



## turnkey4099

MrWhoopee said:


> OMFG!



I hope he isn't sitting by the phone waiting!


----------



## Husky Man

turnkey4099 said:


> I hope he isn't sitting by the phone waiting!



Just like the Yard Black Walnut Tree,
It is "Highly Valuable " "Everyone in the Universe, Knows that, don't You Know That?" 

Doug


----------



## olyman

Iaff113 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


many screws loose...a certified arborist,,aint doing it for free!!!!!! moron...


----------



## olyman

opienva1 said:


> *Looking for someone who can dig out & cut the tree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> I am looking someone who can cut the tree its in our front yard close to the house.
> 
> I am looking someone Who can dig it out from the roots all the way back.
> 
> we can pay $100 cash & you can take all fire wood free.
> 
> I am located close to Hollins university off plantation rd.
> 
> serious inquires only plz.


that person,, is a real dreamer.....


----------



## rarefish383

ValleyFirewood said:


> Had a guy call yesterday wanting to trade land clearing on 9 acres for the timber.. on a chunk of land 200 miles from us.
> 
> He seemed to think he had the deal of a century for us. When I told him I wasn't in the habit of working at a loss he couldn't understand. "But there's all sort of trees"
> 
> A clearing job on 9 acres locally would run about 20k or so. Sure as heck isn't 20k worth of timber. Probably more like $2-3k


Did you ask him how many "Money Trees" were in all those trees? I like the ones that have $50's and $100's on them, Joe.


----------



## svk

Heck of a deal.


----------



## Homestead Garage

Screaming deal on a chord of mixed unsplit wood. Is that cotton wood in the lower right?


----------



## olyman

Homestead Garage said:


> View attachment 621146
> 
> 
> Screaming deal on a chord of mixed unsplit wood. Is that cotton wood in the lower right?


that whole pile aint worth 20.00!!!!!


----------



## Husky Man

Homestead Garage said:


> View attachment 621146
> 
> 
> Screaming deal on a chord of mixed unsplit wood. Is that cotton wood in the lower right?



Yep, that looks like it could be Cottonwood on the lower right, and of course stacked grain end directly on the ground, I'm sure that it "Seasoned " Very Well  

Doug


----------



## unclemoustache

Looks like some walnut in there as well. Top quality burning right there!!!


----------



## jnance

I know they sell for higher price but $4600





Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakers

ufda... bout choked on my sammich readin that one when i got to the price


----------



## svk

jnance said:


> I know they sell for higher price but $4600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


I have seen these pictures somewhere either on here or a FB page recently asking for the value on the saw. Most people replied about 2K. Who knows if it is the guy or if someone jacked the photos and is looking for online payment.


----------



## Philbert

Couple of years ago a guy posted a Large STIHL saw for very little money; gave an address just over a mile from my house. Went by, took a photo of the building, and sent it to him. Told him I would meet him at the Taco Bell next door. Never responded.

Philbert


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

unclemoustache said:


> That's why I grow such a large moustache. Covers the face pretty well.



I tried that with a beard. I spent 12 years in the USAF right out of high school so never got a chance to try a beard out till a few years ago.
Well....I found out that a beard isn't ever in my future. I guess I should have figured... I have to shave at most twice a week and my Dad is the same way.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

tickbitintn said:


> Don't fight over this one gents...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk



Have a 015R that looks just like that. I'd run to the bank laughing the whole way if I could get even 1/3 of that for it!


----------



## Jwilliams

Found this one on let go not Craigslist but worth the laugh


----------



## H-Ranch

I'm guessing this guy got some unsolicited advice since his PS wasn't there yesterday.


----------



## Conquistador3

H-Ranch said:


> I'm guessing this guy got some unsolicited advice since his PS wasn't there yesterday.
> View attachment 621297



I wonder why nobody has used a real life version of this:






To lure unsuspecting arborists into their trap.


----------



## tickbitintn

Be careful answering ANY CL ad...
Guy found dead on the street behind me answering a CL ad...

I sell stuff infrequently on CL and have a few items on there now and my wife won't shut up about it....


Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Conquistador3

tickbitintn said:


> Be careful answering ANY CL ad...
> Guy found dead on the street behind me answering a CL ad...
> 
> I sell stuff infrequently on CL and have a few items on there now and my wife won't shut up about it....



Then just ask to meet in a crowded place.
I remember buying a chainsaw from this chap years ago, I think he was a retired arborist selling off his kit, and we met literally meters from a farmer's market.
People were doing their best to completely ignore us as I was revving up that old Stihl (or was it a Shindaiwa? Either way it was loud) while the guy was shouting at the top of his lung to pitch me the saw. 
Perhaps some CCTV footage still exists somewhere...


----------



## Philbert

Our local police and sheriff's departments encourage folks to meet in their lit, videotaped, parking lots if they want.

Philbert


----------



## tickbitintn

I usually try to meet at busy, well lit gas stations. 
The aforementioned unfortunate gentleman met at a dollar general store and it's unclear what transpired after that...


Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Couple of years ago a guy posted a Large STIHL saw for very little money; gave an address just over a mile from my house. Went by, took a photo of the building, and sent it to him. Told him I would meet him at the Taco Bell next door. Never responded.
> 
> Philbert


Wonder if it was the same guy who tried to sell me "hot" Chevy truck rims a few blocks from you...said meet me at a service station and he never showed. 4 hours later he called me 17 times and dropped his price by half. I told him no.


----------



## Philbert

Were they Mattel 'hot wheels'?

Had a neighbor have them stolen from his suburban just a block away!

Philbert


----------



## kevin j

Philbert said:


> Our local police and sheriff's departments encourage folks to meet in their lit, videotaped, parking lots if they want.
> 
> Philbert



Can’t recall which it was, but Golden Valley or New Hope have a sign in the PD parking lot about being an online transacton pint, with several video cameras 24 hrs, etc. Nice public service and better safety for all.

I don’t mind going somewhere else to buy, but I don’t like having people come to the house to buy unless it is a large item not easily transported.


----------



## unclemoustache

I always ask to meet in dark alleys, but nobody ever shows up!!


----------



## homemade

https://greenbay.craigslist.org/grd/d/stihl-vintage-015-chainsaw/6434873305.html

I know, I know, i gotta copy and paste the ad, not the link but I’m my phone so some assistance please. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

homemade said:


> I know, I know, i gotta copy and paste the ad, not the link but I’m my phone so some assistance please.





Philbert


----------



## Jakers

*Fire Logs 15lb 8+ hours - $25 (Hillsboro) hide this posting*
image 1 of 3













condition: new 
size / dimensions: 18 x 8 

15 pound fire logs made of fine sawdust and paraffin wax. These logs light with a match and will burn for more then 8 hours at a time with out needing attention. With a wrap around regulator you can adjust the temperature of your log and make it last around 10 hours.

3 for 25$ 
7 for 50$
15 for 100$

Regulator $2


----------



## Iaff113

Come do free work and I’ll be a jerk about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unclemoustache

This isn't a laugh at all - looks like a great deal to me!!


.


----------



## sirbuildalot

If it's a small item I'll typically meet the buyer a couple miles from my house. Sometimes you can't if it's big. Regardless, most CL people I've dealt with were decent. A couple were really sketchy but it's part of the game I guess. I always carry a knife on me just in case


----------



## foxtrot5

sirbuildalot said:


> If it's a small item I'll typically meet the buyer a couple miles from my house. Sometimes you can't if it's big. Regardless, most CL people I've dealt with were decent. A couple were really sketchy but it's part of the game I guess. I always carry a knife on me just in case



A knife? Why don't you carry... Oh, I see where you live now. Never mind.


----------



## LoveStihlQuality

foxtrot5 said:


> A knife? Why don't you carry... Oh, I see where you live now. Never mind.


My 18 year old daughter got her lifetime concealed carry permit. Sent her picture to good friend....Reason #836 not to live in Illinois. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## sirbuildalot

foxtrot5 said:


> A knife? Why don't you carry... Oh, I see where you live now. Never mind.


 So true. Liberal central unfortunately. I do have a large capacity LTC. But around here I'd likely end up being the one in jail.


----------



## LoveStihlQuality

LoveStihlQuality said:


> My 18 year old daughter got her lifetime concealed carry permit. Sent her picture to good friend....Reason #836 not to live in Illinois.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Glock Perfection 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## LoveStihlQuality

Philbert said:


> Our local police and sheriff's departments encourage folks to meet in their lit, videotaped, parking lots if they want.
> 
> Philbert


Fringe benefit of theives and pieces o chit not showing up. Had guy asking to somewhere other than PD. I pressed, then he admitted he has an outstanding warrant. I declined. Passed on his phone # to police buddies. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Drumhead

I considered at least going to look at it. After reading about the headache maybe not


----------



## rarefish383

Still looks like about a $1200 dollar take down, I'll pass, Joe.


----------



## Philbert

For $50 he can dump about 20 gallons of gas around it and set it on fire.

Philbert


----------



## unclemoustache

What an idiot! That's not a log yet!!!

Oh wait- that's my own ad....


.


----------



## 67L36Driver

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 625441
> View attachment 625442
> 
> 
> 
> What an idiot! That's not a log yet!!!
> 
> Oh wait- that's my own ad....
> 
> 
> .



Can you deliver that to River City.[emoji6]

I’m in need of a test log.


----------



## rarefish383

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 625441
> View attachment 625442
> 
> 
> 
> What an idiot! That's not a log yet!!!
> 
> Oh wait- that's my own ad....
> 
> 
> .


Beautiful house, I like the one in the background too, Joe.


----------



## unclemoustache

I like my house too! And the one in the background is pretty awesome, especially the attic. I wasn't able to see much of that house until the old widow who lived there died. She took good care of the place, but never had guests. Still, that house is nothing much compared to the one directly across the street from me. Quarter-sawn oak paneling, 14" crown moulding, hardwood floors with boards that go from wall to wall without a break or a knot.... Wow!


----------



## rarefish383

My wife's great Aunt had a big duplex in California PA. She used to rent one side and lived in the other. I mentioned how much I liked her big Oak mantle and she laughed and said go take the one out of the other side. The previous tenants tore the place up so bad it couldn't be lived in. So, my Dad and I went up and pulled the mantle. A neighbor across the street came over and said he had been waiting 20 years to get that mantle. When Alberta passed I asked my MIL if I could go get the other mantle and the crown and floor molding. The estate had sold the property to the local college, to be torn down and made parking. My MIL was the executor and she flipped out. No, it's not ours anymore, you can't go in. A couple days later I went down to see the place and the neighbor across the street had gutted the wood work, mantle, crown and floor molding and all of the banisters. Here's the mantle I got, Joe


----------



## unclemoustache

Nice. Very similar to the one in my house, but I don't have anything on the 'second level.' 

I don't blame the neighbor for getting what he can. If it's being torn down to be a parking lot, then then woodwork should be preserved.

Our STUPID city leaders decided to steal a guy's house and tear it down and sell the lot. It was a 100 year old house! There are many of us who would have been happy to buy it. We tried. They told us to try and contact the owner and arrange a deal.
Why not arrange a deal with the city? If they steal it and tear it down and sell the lot, why can't they just steal it and sell it all??? Save themselves a bundle of money.

Anyway, the hardwood floors, crown moulding, pocket doors, baseboards, trim, etc. All of it worthless after the trackhoe tore it all out. Bloody shame and completely idiotic by our city leaders.


----------



## rarefish383

Yeah, I tried to talk Grammy into letting me get the stuff, should have taken it first. She's one of those gals that's worried about every thing. Every night before she goes to bed she stands in front of the stove and holds her hands over the burners and slowly lowers them till she can pat them to make sure the house doesn't burn down. Grammy's father was one of the first people in California, PA to own a truck, so he had a contract to haul trash for the town, and was officially in the coal business. People would get behind on their trash or coal bills and he would keep providing their service. So, over the years people would give him stuff to make good. A lot of the stuff he got was small pieces of land. He wound up with 20-30 acres on the Monongahela river that he strip mined coal off of. There was a landing that every one in town called a beach. A few years after Grammy's mom passed I asked her what ever happened to the beach property, I would like to see it. She said she got it. I said great, lets go see it. She said, oh we can't, I gave it to my brother. She was afraid a local would sit on the beach and get hurt and sue her. She's a great gal, just a little neurotic. Both of her brothers are great too. maybe I'll plan a day trip to the beach this summer, Joe.


----------



## foxtrot5

@rarefish383 That sounds like my wife's grandmother. She lives in a senior condo complex down in Florida. She's on the board there and every little thing is an absolute catastrophe. When the hurricanes rolled through the building suffered some damage since it's right on the water. Despite multiple different contractors saying the total damage could be fixed for a fairly reasonable amount she was sure the building would need to be condemned and torn down. It's still standing and was repaired without incident.


----------



## turnkey4099

LoveStihlQuality said:


> Fringe benefit of theives and pieces o chit not showing up. Had guy asking to somewhere other than PD. I pressed, then he admitted he has an outstanding warrant. I declined. Passed on his phone # to police buddies.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk



I like that. Back when I was county dispatcher we were looking for a guy with a couple misdemeanor warrants. He was high on the list. Girl friend called one night to file a missing persons report. I passed it on to the depuies. 2am they found him under the bed at GF's.


----------



## T. Mainus

Anybody looking for a processor...

https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/hvo/d/wood-processor/6466927789.html


----------



## foxtrot5

T. Mainus said:


> Anybody looking for a processor...
> 
> https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/hvo/d/wood-processor/6466927789.html



My wife walked by as I was checking that out. She shook her head and said "No. Just... no." and walked away.


----------



## homemade

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/192030928060142

No a craigslist add, but on Facebook. And by the look at the add, I wouldn’t trust him with a butter knife much less a wild thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Husky Man

Marketplace
›
Garden
Tree removal
Manitowoc, WI · 3 hours ago · 
$1,234
Viewed by 398 people

Tree removal, any size tree. Shoot me a message for price and pictures of the tree


Report
Seller information



Parker Heimerl




Yep, that's the pic that I would choose to use in an ad, I'm sure that really instills confidence in your abilities, probably impressed at least 3 or 4 Grade school students.

Doug


----------



## kevin j

Interesting technique. I have to remember that one.


----------



## Jakers

That is an actual technique. I read it somewhere on here called the "Coos Bay Cut"??? seemed useless to me so i dismissed it. The reading I did said its good for preventing barber-chairs


----------



## kevin j

I was just being sarcastic. I don’t think it’s an actual Coosbay because he didn’t do any notch although with a heavy lean sometimes the notches are not used but this doesn’t look like it had that much of a lean maybe it did. 
maybe I should give him more credit and that it was intentional.


----------



## Drumhead

Swiped this from another site...


----------



## kevin j

that reminds me, is Gary GaS still a moderator here? Haven’t seen any good oil thread arguments in a long time.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

kevin j said:


> that reminds me, is Gary GaS still a moderator here? Haven’t seen any good oil thread arguments in a long time.


I don't know about Gary, but I can solve that oil argument thread very shortly lol!


----------



## Beetlejuice

svk said:


> I have seen these pictures somewhere either on here or a FB page recently asking for the value on the saw. Most people replied about 2K. Who knows if it is the guy or if someone jacked the photos and is looking for online payment.


This was in Spokane area I believe


----------



## unclemoustache

I followed the link. Looks like it's just a nice kid who loves hunting and fishing. He's going to get himself killed if he doesn't learn how to fell a tree.


----------



## homemade

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 627715
> 
> 
> 
> I followed the link. Looks like it's just a nice kid who loves hunting and fishing. He's going to get himself killed if he doesn't learn how to fell a tree.



Truth


----------



## sirbuildalot

What do you call that? The barberchair special?


----------



## svk

I saw a guy selling "cords" of oak on Facebook for $90 a cord. I asked him if they were full cords and he never responded.


----------



## lknchoppers

Most of the guys around here sell "Chords" and discount two and three year old split wood because its "Too Dry".....the things I see on CL !!!


----------



## foxtrot5

lknchoppers said:


> Most of the guys around here sell "Chords" and discount two and three year old split wood because its "Too Dry".....the things I see on CL !!!



Yeah, I just hate it when my firewood is too dry


----------



## lknchoppers

foxtrot5 said:


> Yeah, I just hate it when my firewood is too dry



I usually try to help them out and take all that dry firewood off their hands before it gets rotten...lol


----------



## foxtrot5

lknchoppers said:


> I usually try to help them out and take all that dry firewood off their hands before it gets rotten...lol



I find the best way to prevent rot is to apply liberal amounts of fire.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Stihl Chainsaw
https://kansascity.craigslist.org/tls/d/stihl-chainsaw/6484035981.html

Translation: “I don’t have a clue”.


----------



## Conquistador3

67L36Driver said:


> Stihl Chainsaw
> https://kansascity.craigslist.org/tls/d/stihl-chainsaw/6484035981.html
> 
> Translation: “I don’t have a clue”.



He may not be able to tell a chainsaw from rice cooker, but he will take cryptocurrencies.


----------



## unclemoustache




----------



## unclemoustache

Looks like it's seasoned about a whole week.


.


----------



## sirbuildalot

With a name like " Fast Freddie's", who can resist


----------



## Husky Man

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 631674




"Please come Pay ME, to haul away MY garbage that I don't want" What a deal I can't imagine that was there long after he finished typing 

Doug


----------



## Conquistador3

sirbuildalot said:


> With a name like " Fast Freddie's", who can resist



I am pretty mightly attracted by the "no expense spared" sign on the truck which will no doubt hold up well to any sign of rain, not to mention the writer's command of the English language: isn't supposed to be "Freddie's"? 
Or perhaps the apostraphe was taped over when affixing the sign?


----------



## homemade

Conquistador3 said:


> I am pretty mightly attracted by the "no expense spared" sign on the truck which will no doubt hold up well to any sign of rain, not to mention the writer's command of the English language: isn't supposed to be "Freddie's"?
> Or perhaps the apostraphe was taped over when affixing the sign?



No apostrophe needed. It’s just plural, not plural possessive. Meaning they have a full fleet of Freddie’s that deliver. 

Or at least that’s the way it reads.


----------



## H-Ranch

https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/zip/d/black-walnut-tree-worth-lots/6512788269.html


I'm thinking this looks more like a hickory, but can't bear to break it to him.


----------



## 67L36Driver

HT101 for $650.
NICE! Stihl HT101 Polesaw Pole Pruning Limb Chain Saw
https://kansascity.craigslist.org/tls/d/nice-stihl-ht101-polesaw-pole/6508853876.html

I’ll look again at my dealer but a new one ain’t much more I think.
[emoji848]


----------



## Philbert

67L36Driver said:


> HT101 for $650.
> NICE! Stihl HT101 Polesaw Pole Pruning Limb Chain Saw
> https://kansascity.craigslist.org/tls/d/nice-stihl-ht101-polesaw-pole/6508853876.html
> 
> I’ll look again at my dealer but a new one ain’t much more I think.
> [emoji848]


You would have to settle for the newer, upgraded HT103 model, which is $610 (list) locally, new, with a warranty. But as the ad says, _"You either want it or you don't."!_

Philbert


----------



## macattack_ga

So do trees fall? (500k+ homes)


----------



## Marine5068

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 631675
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it's seasoned about a whole week.
> 
> 
> .


Looks like about 2/3 of a half cord too.
I'd give him $50 maybe, delivered


----------



## Marine5068

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-ot...od/1336774199?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Not a Craig Ad, but Kijiji laugh.
Homeowner thinks that a Maple tree freshly cut down laying on the ground in their backyard is worth $1400 and has 8 cords of "firewood" 
I did reply nicely that the wood is not firewood until it's cut, split and seasoned and that they MAYBE have about 2 cords there and I could haul it away for them at no charge. 
I'd supply the saw, trailer and manpower free.


----------



## rarefish383

It always cracks me up how they cut one piece of wood 4 inches long and another 10" and another 30", and then say it's prime firewood and want someone else to pay for it. If I bought a cord of wood from a dealer and he showed up with a truck load of odd ball cuts, he'd be heading home with a full truck and no money.


----------



## kevin j

it cost more than that to take it down, therefore it is worth 1400. 
interesting economic logic.


----------



## rarefish383

kevin j said:


> it cost more than that to take it down, therefore it is worth 1400.
> interesting economic logic.


Good point. But I don't know many pros that cut wood at such a difference in length. Most pros are used to cutting everything the same length. Unless they just put it on the ground and then the home owner cleans up the mess. That would make sense. A pro would have chipped all of those little bean poles. Way more work to strip them. Looks like a homeowner clean up job.


----------



## old CB

Here's a "free large tree" to be relocated. The owner believes "it would only be a few hundred to dig it up and relocate it." Maybe a few hundred thousand $ ?

I tried to do a screen shot, but only got the link to go through.

https://denver.craigslist.org/zip/d/large-tree/6520925052.html

WOW!


----------



## old CB

We have this large tree that is very big and beautiful, however it is in the wrong spot on our property because we plan to expand. I am not sure of the exact species of tree; however I do not wish to kill it because of where it was planted. We are offering it to anyone for free. The only only thing is you pay to relocate it. I have made numerous calls and they have stated this tree could go for thousands if bought at a tree farm. It would only be a few hundred to dig it up and relocate it. If you are interested please email using the craigslist link and we can go from there.
Diameter of trunk a foot above grade is 31". The circumference is 86 1/4".


----------



## Philbert

old CB said:


> Here's a "free large tree" to be relocated. . . . I tried to do a screen shot, but only got the link to go through.


Already 'flagged for removal' (the ad, not the tree!)

Philbert


----------



## Husky Man

old CB said:


> Here's a "free large tree" to be relocated. The owner believes "it would only be a few hundred to dig it up and relocate it." Maybe a few hundred thousand $ ?
> 
> I tried to do a screen shot, but only got the link to go through.
> 
> https://denver.craigslist.org/zip/d/large-tree/6520925052.html
> 
> WOW!




I have never been involved in the Oversized Load niche of the industry, but having been a truck driver for 30 years, I have no doubt that even IF, they got that tree dug up, HAULING IT anywhere beyond across the street, will cost MANY times the Supposed, "THOUSANDS " that it would be worth, if bought from a Tree Farm.

Would you even be able to find a tree like that at a "Tree Farm"?

That tree sure ain't going through the bailer, at our local Christmas Tree Farm, would there even be a way to bale a tree like that for transport?

The canopy on that has to be at least 25-30' in diameter, it would be an "Interesting Move" for sure, and Definitely NOT a Cheap one to boot.

Doug


----------



## tickbitintn

Philbert said:


> Already 'flagged for removal' (the ad, not the tree!)
> 
> Philbert


That's funny right there... Lol

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## homemade

Husky Man said:


> I have never been involved in the Oversized Load niche of the industry, but having been a truck driver for 30 years, I have no doubt that even IF, they got that tree dug up, HAULING IT anywhere beyond across the street,
> 
> would there even be a way to bale a tree like that for transport?
> 
> The canopy on that has to be at least 25-30' in diameter, it would be an "Interesting Move" for sure, and Definitely NOT a Cheap one to boot.
> 
> Doug









I have a feeling, this is the “truck” they’ll need. And I’m sure hourly “rental” is somewhere in the $1000/hr range.


----------



## old CB

https://boulder.craigslist.org/zip/d/large-tree/6520921529.html
It's still on the Boulder CL. Somebody PLEASE step up to move this tree. I wanna bring lawn chairs and beer!


----------



## old CB

homemade said:


> I have a feeling, this is the “truck” they’ll need. And I’m sure hourly “rental” is somewhere in the $1000/hr range.



I kinda wonder if Erickson would have capacity sufficient for that tree. The root ball alone--if you could somehow free it from the ground--would be quite something. The above-ground portion would be measured in tons. That's a Ponderosa pine--the kind I cut thousands of--and Ponderosa is from the Latin for "heavy."


----------



## Husky Man

homemade said:


> I have a feeling, this is the “truck” they’ll need. And I’m sure hourly “rental” is somewhere in the $1000/hr range.



I suspect you are right, that would probably be how it would be transported, but I suspect that hourly rate might be a bit low , for a one off move.

I also am unsure of the rules and regulations regarding slung aerial loads over populated areas. 

That tree is much more likely to become Mulch and/or BTU's, than a new decorative addition to anyone's yard.

Doug


----------



## homemade

Or option 3. Design the future house expansion differently to keep the tree.


----------



## Husky Man

If it were Mine, it would already be on the ground, and in the process of becoming BTU's, I have 4 saws to cover any need, from 38CC's/13" bar to 119 CC's/36" bar, should have all the bases covered, helping a tree like that to become BTU's and Mulch.

Problem Solved.

Doug


----------



## Marine5068

rarefish383 said:


> It always cracks me up how they cut one piece of wood 4 inches long and another 10" and another 30", and then say it's prime firewood and want someone else to pay for it. If I bought a cord of wood from a dealer and he showed up with a truck load of odd ball cuts, he'd be heading home with a full truck and no money.


I know eh?


----------



## Marine5068

kevin j said:


> it cost more than that to take it down, therefore it is worth 1400.
> interesting economic logic.





rarefish383 said:


> Good point. But I don't know many pros that cut wood at such a difference in length. Most pros are used to cutting everything the same length. Unless they just put it on the ground and then the home owner cleans up the mess. That would make sense. A pro would have chipped all of those little bean poles. Way more work to strip them. Looks like a homeowner clean up job.


I was thinking the same thing.
He probably had an arborist come look and give a quote and then figured he'd make the $1400 price tag instead. 
He replied to me a swore that the "Pro" told him there's 8 cords there so not to argue and if I didn't buy it now to not reply again....ha,ha
I figure he'll be sitting on that tree for a good long while.


----------



## Marine5068

old CB said:


> View attachment 637770
> 
> 
> We have this large tree that is very big and beautiful, however it is in the wrong spot on our property because we plan to expand. I am not sure of the exact species of tree; however I do not wish to kill it because of where it was planted. We are offering it to anyone for free. The only only thing is you pay to relocate it. I have made numerous calls and they have stated this tree could go for thousands if bought at a tree farm. It would only be a few hundred to dig it up and relocate it. If you are interested please email using the craigslist link and we can go from there.
> Diameter of trunk a foot above grade is 31". The circumference is 86 1/4".


They would need a Giant Tree Spade to move that tree and it wouldn't be cheap.
I think it's even too big for that maybe. One company said largest tree spade they have is up to 24" diameter trunk.


----------



## Conquistador3

I get overflown by those things all the time: the forestry service bought or leased a whole batch of them for firefighting purposes. You can tell those still using Vietnam War vintage rotors and those rebuilt with modern components from miles away. Literally. 

However when it comes to difficult lifting tasks I always see these used:






It makes an absolutely unique noise, like all Soviet-engined stuff, but apparently it's the only helicopter than can lift heavy loads at high elevations in safety and still have a good safety margin. 
Cheaper to buy and to run than all other heavy lift helicopters and it's becoming widespread: I've read Portugal has just bought six for their forestry department, both for fire fighting and as flying cranes. 
As with all Soviet/Russian technology you don't know whether to be horrified or highly impressed but if it gets the job well done and doesn't bankrupt you, bring it on.


----------



## Conquistador3

Marine5068 said:


> They would need a Giant Tree Spade to move that tree and it wouldn't be cheap.
> I think it's even too big for that maybe. One company said largest tree spade they have is up to 24" diameter trunk.
> 
> View attachment 637925
> 
> 
> View attachment 637926



"The" Tree Spade has long been the line manufactured by Dutchman Industries, which the manufacturer guarantees for trees up to 12". They have occasionally manufactured one-off machines (typically installed on semis), but the market for those things is so small it's the classic thing that's not even mentioned until a customer with deep enough pockets comes along and shares development costs. They are kinda like the Antonov 225 of moving trees around.  So rare and so little used people will come from far and wide to watch it in action.
The only "tree spades" I've seen here were manufactured by Tobroco (a Dutch company specializing in nursery equipment and mostly using Kubota components) but the market for them is so small they stopped manufacturing them a couple years ago. There's some NOS still around but nobody really wants it. Nurseries are organized to run different equipment (usually an escavator to dig the tree up and a clamp to move the tree to where it needs to go, usually either the baling station or a huge pot) and moving large trees around is so rare it's newspaper material.


----------



## Husky Man

What's a NEWSPAPER?


----------



## svk

Ok it’s Facebook vs CL but thought this was funny. They didn’t take a lot of time for presentation lol.


----------



## Beetlejuice

svk said:


> Ok it’s Facebook vs CL but thought this was funny. They didn’t take a lot of time for presentation lol.
> 
> View attachment 638782


Reminds me of the winter of 2008 or 9 in the inland Northwest. Had a MGB parked in the yard and completely covered with snow. The Chihuahuas had tunnels to pee in.. Funny


----------



## svk

This “Maple and birch” looks suspiciously like balsam fir. Commenting was conveniently turned off.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

This ad looks more likely they just want their yard cleaned up and tried to disguise it by calling it firewood.
https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/for/d/maple-fire-wood-haul-free/6513239483.html


----------



## Philbert

Dahmer said:


> This ad looks more likely they just want their yard cleaned up and tried to disguise it by calling it firewood.


"Update: all that remains is as pictured. The large log is gone "

Philbert


----------



## Beetlejuice

svk said:


> This “Maple and birch” looks suspiciously like balsam fir. Commenting was conveniently turned off.
> 
> View attachment 639288


Kinda makes ya wonder if the seller is a mix, or just the wood. Or both a mixed up


----------



## svk

Beetlejuice said:


> Kinda makes ya wonder if the seller is a mix, or just the wood. Or both a mixed up


LOL I don’t know. I considered flagging it but this time of year anyone buying wood needs it bad and true seasoned wood is sold out so I guess 100 bucks a pickup load for questionably seasoned wood isn’t that bad of a deal.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Philbert said:


> "Update: all that remains is as pictured. The large log is gone "
> 
> Philbert


If the “firewood” is gone then remove the ad.


----------



## Beetlejuice

svk said:


> LOL I don’t know. I considered flagging it but this time of year anyone buying wood needs it bad and true seasoned wood is sold out so I guess 100 bucks a pickup load for questionably seasoned wood isn’t that bad of a deal.


Might be something my wife MIGHT be able to light. But she trys..


----------



## svk

My buddy ran out of wood in early April in that polar vortex winter and ended up buying oak for 140 a face cord lol. Not seasoned. Luckily his owb would digest it lol.


----------



## kevin j

rare stihl cs 670 on cl mpls .....

how can someone take a pic and write this ad

working on link not working


----------



## 67L36Driver

Used up MS880 for new saw price.
Stihl 880 magnum chainsaw and bars https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/302679887536

[emoji23]


----------



## stumpy75

67L36Driver said:


> Used up MS880 for new saw price.
> Stihl 880 magnum chainsaw and bars https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/302679887536
> 
> [emoji23]



Looks like a Shelby special!


----------



## Wolfcsm

I do not think you can buy a new MS880 for much less than $1800 - with a short bar. If the three bars and chains are good they are worth close to $1K themselves.


----------



## Jhenderson

And if they look like the saw they’re worth scrap.


----------



## rarefish383

Did you say that was a Stihl, Stihl, Stihl, with an Echo, Joe.


----------



## farmer steve

deal of the day. https://york.craigslist.org/grd/d/high-quality-slow-burn/6568277214.html


----------



## nighthunter

farmer steve said:


> deal of the day. https://york.craigslist.org/grd/d/high-quality-slow-burn/6568277214.html


deal of century, I wonder if they would ship to Ireland


----------



## unclemoustache

Cut and paste it before the poster deletes it.


.


----------



## grizz55chev

farmer steve said:


> deal of the day. https://york.craigslist.org/grd/d/high-quality-slow-burn/6568277214.html


8 cords, lol!


----------



## farmer steve

grizz55chev said:


> 8 cords, lol!


i was gonna send him an e-mail asking him if he had pics of the rest of the wood.  maybe after this beer.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Dang, costs over $900 new and this all he wants for it not running. Better jump on it
https://youngstown.craigslist.org/grd/d/husqavarna-chain-saw/6542036580.html


----------



## bear1998

farmer steve said:


> i was gonna send him an e-mail asking him if he had pics of the rest of the wood.  maybe after this beer.


That funny......I was gettin ready to post that.......


----------



## Polish hammer

Lol wow I just asked if he would take 1200 cash for oak should be a good reply


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Now this actually is a buy, if they’re still there.
https://akroncanton.craigslist.org/tls/d/echo-vent-chain-saw/6568708182.html


----------



## farmer steve

Polish hammer said:


> Lol wow I just asked if he would take 1200 cash for oak should be a good reply


just sent him one too.


----------



## Beetlejuice

farmer steve said:


> just sent him one too.
> View attachment 648158


Love the reply, but did ya have to pick on my S-10's.. They're the only truck (4.3) that keeps smiling no matter how much abuse I throw at it.. OR...should I say. Thay bee da oly truk I cun steer. Kidding of course. I'm a smart ass


----------



## farmer steve

Beetlejuice said:


> Love the reply, but did ya have to pick on my S-10's.. They're the only truck (4.3) that keeps smiling no matter how much abuse I throw at it.. OR...should I say. Thay bee da oly truk my feet reach the pedals. Kidding of course. I'm a smart ass


fixed it for ya BJ.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Somebody in central OH better jump on this.
https://akroncanton.craigslist.org/tls/d/dolmar-5105-chainsaw/6569353617.html


----------



## rarefish383

Dahmer said:


> Dang, costs over $900 new and this all he wants for it not running. Better jump on it
> https://youngstown.craigslist.org/grd/d/husqavarna-chain-saw/6542036580.html


I saw Youngstown, and thought, heck, my BIL lives in Boardman. Then I clicked on the link and it's in Boardman. That color would just clash with all of my Homelites.


----------



## Husky Man

rarefish383 said:


> I saw Youngstown, and thought, heck, my BIL lives in Boardman. Then I clicked on the link and it's in Boardman. That color would just clash with all of my Homelites.




What's a "Homelite"? 


Doug


----------



## Husky Man

Dahmer said:


> Dang, costs over $900 new and this all he wants for it not running. Better jump on it
> https://youngstown.craigslist.org/grd/d/husqavarna-chain-saw/6542036580.html



$900 ? 

I didn't know that Husqvarna ever offered the model 41, in a SIX PACK, 

It doesn't seem like there would be much of a market for 6 41's at a time, must have been a dealer case. 


Doug


----------



## Polish hammer

Aged just happened to be next to the splitter lolhttps://greenbay.craigslist.org/for/d/fire-wood-for-sale/6525100036.html


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Husky Man said:


> $900 ?
> 
> I didn't know that Husqvarna ever offered the model 41, in a SIX PACK,
> 
> It doesn't seem like there would be much of a market for 6 41's at a time, must have been a dealer case.
> 
> 
> Doug



It's a "husquvarana" though. Haha.

Is it really that hard? It's pronounced Husk-Varna, just nearly like it's spelled.


----------



## rarefish383

ValleyFirewood said:


> It's a "husquvarana" though. Haha.
> 
> Is it really that hard? It's pronounced Husk-Varna, just nearly like it's spelled.


Just went back and looked. He misspelled it in 2 different ways, then took a pic of the side of the saw. Think he could have just copied it off the saw? That's what I do with my HomerLights.


----------



## Husky Man

rarefish383 said:


> Just went back and looked. He misspelled it in 2 different ways, then took a pic of the side of the saw. Think he could have just copied it off the saw? That's what I do with my HomerLights.




Actually, he mis-spelled it Three times each a different Mis-spelling 
He mis-spelled it in the posting title, the description and in the info boxes next to the description, and then he posted the U.L. Listing number as the model number 

Doug


----------



## NCPT

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 648064
> 
> That doesn't even look like oak.
> 
> 
> 
> Cut and paste it before the poster deletes it.
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Husky Man

Polish hammer said:


> Aged just happened to be next to the splitter lolhttps://greenbay.craigslist.org/for/d/fire-wood-for-sale/6525100036.html




Heck, that tree MUST have been at least 40-50 years old, just how "Aged" do you want it?

"Aged" AFTER it is Cut and Split is EXTRA

Doug


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

rarefish383 said:


> Just went back and looked. He misspelled it in 2 different ways, then took a pic of the side of the saw. Think he could have just copied it off the saw? That's what I do with my HomerLights.



Had a guy call a Homelite a "Hom-elite".

Or one of them "mick-ca-lows" or even "mick-a-lobe"... uh, ok, you want some crappy beer?!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Get a life!!!
https://youngstown.craigslist.org/wan/d/help1-neighbor-is-thief/6577512288.html


----------



## rarefish383

Dahmer said:


> Get a life!!!
> https://youngstown.craigslist.org/wan/d/help1-neighbor-is-thief/6577512288.html


Wish I could fire him from his next job, before he gets it, to save his new boss the trouble.


----------



## tickbitintn

As a guy I used to work with would say...

Some people's kids....

Lol.



Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Husky Man

Dahmer said:


> Get a life!!!
> https://youngstown.craigslist.org/wan/d/help1-neighbor-is-thief/6577512288.html




More Proof, that you Can't Fix STUPID 

They are making a Very Strong case for Involuntary Sterilization 

I wonder, just how many times a Day someone needs to remind them to Breathe, and I Wish that they wouldn't


Doug


----------



## Beetlejuice

Hi


Dahmer said:


> Get a life!!!
> https://youngstown.craigslist.org/wan/d/help1-neighbor-is-thief/6577512288.html


Wish there was an age for this (and I'm guessing) gal.. I can pretty much name the I. Q.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Beetlejuice said:


> Hi
> Wish there was an age for this (and I'm guessing) gal.. I can pretty much name the I. Q.



We had a mechanic that had a crazy wife. She'd call at the shop for all sorts of stupid crap. "A car drove by the house 4mph slower than normal, I think they are going to break in", stuff like that.
Finally got fed up and told her that if she called again for stupid **** I was going to call the phone company and get them to block her number. That actually put an end to 95% of the calls.


----------



## Beetlejuice

ValleyFirewood said:


> We had a mechanic that had a crazy wife. She'd call at the shop for all sorts of stupid crap. "A car drove by the house 4mph slower than normal, I think they are going to break in", stuff like that.
> Finally got fed up and told her that if she called again for stupid **** I was going to call the phone company and get them to block her number. That actually put an end to 95% of the calls.


With these mobile phones it makes it real easy for the wife to just sit and hit text all day long. Boy can she get crazy and I'm trying to cut or saw, or pound a nail and the boss just laughs. Good thing I've worked with him for 15 yrs


----------



## Ash_403

Idle minds?, and hands. Don't these people have anything better to do with their free time? Get a worthwhile hobby, or something.
Some psychological problems can be redirected towards positive, healthy tasks.


----------



## Philbert

$30 HF grinder (less with coupon) for $40, used 



Philbert


----------



## Yarz

Found maple firewood today. Still in tree form. And it'll only cost you $125!


----------



## sb47

Yarz said:


> Found maple firewood today. Still in tree form. And it'll only cost you $125! View attachment 652386



Why not try to find a sucker first before you call a tree company. It's worth a shot.


----------



## unclemoustache




----------



## rarefish383

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 652583


Where's the house that goes with the deck? I guess he already sold it, free pick up.


----------



## H-Ranch

Your black "locus" sure looks funny. Almost like highly valuable black walnut. If it wasn't cut up so small.


----------



## Beetlejuice

H-Ranch said:


> Your black "locus" sure looks funny. Almost like highly valuable black walnut. If it wasn't cut up so small.
> 
> View attachment 653734


Ya just gotta add value to some peoples kids.... But not a whole lot


----------



## 67L36Driver

A variation on the famous ‘311Y’ model. 
18" Makita chainsaw
https://kansascity.craigslist.org/tls/d/18-makita-chainsaw/6597779760.html

IDK what it actually is.

New blade!!


----------



## NCPT

Sure.....


----------



## Philbert

Bless his heart . . . . 

Philert


----------



## 2412

I sent him a price. “If it is close to the road I won’t charge anything to haul away the wood. You keep the small stuff.”

After all, it’s not the highly valuable bw. 







Oak tree for projects/lumber/Firew.../oak-tree-for-projects-lumber/6598440580.html


----------



## NCPT

2412 said:


> I sent him a price. “If it is close to the road I won’t charge anything to haul away the wood. You keep the small stuff.”


That's hilarious.


----------



## Beetlejuice

67L36Driver said:


> A variation on the famous ‘311Y’ model.
> 18" Makita chainsaw
> https://kansascity.craigslist.org/tls/d/18-makita-chainsaw/6597779760.html
> 
> IDK what it actually is.
> 
> New blade!!


And a Brute to boot!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Just for fun I listed my last Stihl (012) as a ‘311Y’ on C’list. [emoji48]

It never raised an eyebrow. [emoji848]


----------



## chipper1

67L36Driver said:


> Just for fun I listed my last Stihl (012) as a ‘311Y’ on C’list. [emoji48]
> 
> It never raised an eyebrow. [emoji848]


As long as you list the size of the blade yoully be fine lol.
Here's a funny one, and after reading it you'll know just how awesome huskys are lol.


----------



## Beetlejuice

chipper1 said:


> As long as you list the size of the blade yoully be fine lol.
> Here's a funny one, and after reading it you'll know just how awesome huskys are lol.
> View attachment 655944


That's one hellofa saw! I think I'll sell my 80 & 100 cc saws and get one a dem. Cuz it never bog down, and pull a 3 foot bar. Dat dare be bedder dan sliced bread


----------



## chipper1

Beetlejuice said:


> That's one hellofa saw! I think I'll sell my 80 & 100 cc saws and get one a dem. Cuz it never bog down, and pull a 3 foot bar. Dat dare be bedder dan sliced bread


Huskys are the bestest .
I like the titanium, guess even the newest version wasn't holding up on the clutch side pulling a 36".


----------



## Husky Man

Beetlejuice said:


> That's one hellofa saw! I think I'll sell my 80 & 100 cc saws and get one a dem. Cuz it never bog down, and pull a 3 foot bar. Dat dare be bedder dan sliced bread




Hell, I bet it will even SLICE BREAD, Toast it too, you're probably on your own though, as far as cooking the Bacon and Eggs to go with your toast

Doug


----------



## Beetlejuice

Quite a salesman.. BUT,,,,,.. Can you imagine waking up in the morning knowing that's as smart as you're ever going to get?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Beetlejuice said:


> Quite a salesman.. BUT,,,,,.. Can you imagine waking up in the morning knowing that's as smart as you're ever going to get?


----------



## 2412

I’m gonna wait for the one made of unobtainium.


----------



## chipper1

2412 said:


> I’m gonna wait for the one made of unobtainium.


That's the saw the fit's all situations right .


----------



## Husky Man

chipper1 said:


> That's the saw the fit's all situations right .



Yep, that's the Mythical 346XXP+ that will pull a 60" Bar with a full comp chain through a 58" Highly Valuable Black Walnut, without a Hiccup 

Doug


----------



## chipper1

Husky Man said:


> Yep, that's the Mythical 346XXP+ that will pull a 60" Bar with a full comp chain through a 58" Highly Valuable Black Walnut, without a Hiccup
> 
> Doug


Now that's the one I want , I've been searching for one for a while, I've found one or two 346's through the yers, but not that one .


----------



## Husky Man

chipper1 said:


> Now that's the one I want , I've been searching for one for a while, I've found one or two 346's through the yers, but not that one .



Well you have just been buying the Highly Vaunted, but "Standard" 346XP, Now if you find the Mythical 346XXP+, you can Mill that 58" Highly VALUABLE Black Walnut, then with a simple change of B&C put on the 18" for firewood duty, or a 14" B&C for limbing, but you have to find that XXP+ model 

Doug


----------



## Erik B

Husky Man said:


> Well you have just been buying the Highly Vaunted, but "Standard" 346XP, Now if you find the Mythical 346XXP+, you can Mill that 58" Highly VALUABLE Black Walnut, then with a simple change of B&C put on the 18" for firewood duty, or a 14" B&C for limbing, but you have to find that XXP+ model
> 
> Doug


I believe that Mythical 346XXP+ should weigh in no more than 10 lbs so us old folks can handle it


----------



## NCPT

Not a funny ad, but I do wish he would split them up. There's a pic of an 064 that looks really nice.....


----------



## chipper1

Here's another funny one .


----------



## NCPT

chipper1 said:


> Here's another funny one .
> View attachment 657118


295psi????? Wow, haha.

I actually kinda like this saw....but something must be wrong with his dad's 066.


----------



## Husky Man

NCPT said:


> Not a funny ad, but I do wish he would split them up. There's a pic of an 064 that looks really nice.....
> View attachment 657110




I have been in Model Railroading since I was a little kid, and we see this scenario ALL THE TIME, someone has a HUGE collection, and not only thinks that people will be lining up to buy it ALL in one lot, but also think that they will get HIGH BOOK VALUE on the Entire collection(Most often VERY LITTLE qualifies as High Book Value) You especially see this when Dad or GrandPa pass away, and the seller has no intrest OR KNOWLEDGE of what they are selling. 

Then of course the reply is "That is what they are selling for on ebay" which of course is the Highly Inflated Buy it Now prices (Think "Highly VALUABLE Black Walnut ) of course they NEVER look at the "Completed Sales" listings, THAT would burst their Value Bubble. 

The absolute worst, is some people think that ANY Old Lionel, is going to put the Kids through College, Pay Off the Mortgage, or Fund their Retirement, sometimes all three, even though it was played with HARD by a 6 year old stored loose in an open box in the Attic/Basement for 30 years is dented,chipped, rusty and has missing parts

Yep, compared to Model Railroad enthusiasts Chainsaw sellers are Lightweights when it comes to Unreasonable selling expectations 

Stihl Plenty of Entertainment value here too though

Doug


----------



## rarefish383

Husky Man said:


> I have been in Model Railroading since I was a little kid, and we see this scenario ALL THE TIME, someone has a HUGE collection, and not only thinks that people will be lining up to buy it ALL in one lot, but also think that they will get HIGH BOOK VALUE on the Entire collection(Most often VERY LITTLE qualifies as High Book Value) You especially see this when Dad or GrandPa pass away, and the seller has no intrest OR KNOWLEDGE of what they are selling.
> 
> Then of course the reply is "That is what they are selling for on ebay" which of course is the Highly Inflated Buy it Now prices (Think "Highly VALUABLE Black Walnut ) of course they NEVER look at the "Completed Sales" listings, THAT would burst their Value Bubble.
> 
> The absolute worst, is some people think that ANY Old Lionel, is going to put the Kids through College, Pay Off the Mortgage, or Fund their Retirement, sometimes all three, even though it was played with HARD by a 6 year old stored loose in an open box in the Attic/Basement for 30 years is dented,chipped, rusty and has missing parts
> 
> Yep, compared to Model Railroad enthusiasts Chainsaw sellers are Lightweights when it comes to Unreasonable selling expectations
> 
> Stihl Plenty of Entertainment value here too though
> 
> Doug


Doug, what do you think I could get for my Lionel 4110 WS, 1948 Electronic set. Complete with VW transformer, Radio transmitter, coal elevator, semaphore, track and switches, no boxes. I think the value on all old train sets have dropped over the past 10 or so years. A dealer offered me $3500 20 years ago. I probably should have taken it. But, I would have just bought more guns and saws. The 4110 WS is pretty rare.


----------



## muddstopper

railroad gave me a windbreaker jacket with logo once. I was wearing it riding the old Southern Cresent home and a guy from England offered me $20 for it. That was a long time ago, before Amtrac took it over. The Southern Cresent was the last privately owned passenger train in the US.... Oh, I sold the jacket.


----------



## Husky Man

rarefish383 said:


> Doug, what do you think I could get for my Lionel 4110 WS, 1948 Electronic set. Complete with VW transformer, Radio transmitter, coal elevator, semaphore, track and switches, no boxes. I think the value on all old train sets have dropped over the past 10 or so years. A dealer offered me $3500 20 years ago. I probably should have taken it. But, I would have just bought more guns and saws. The 4110 WS is pretty rare.




Hi RF383, I don't have any post war Lionel, I have read a little about the remote control set, it was very advanced for it's time, and a pretty low numbers produced set.

Yes the values have declined, the Post War Lionel market peaked in the Mid 80's to late 90's. In that time frame many of the men who were boys in the 50's and 60's were at a point in their lives where the Kids were out of College and the house, they were well established in careers and doing well, with disposable income available, many started yearning for, and able to afford the "Neat Things" that they couldn't afford as kids, so the values really went crazy. Sadly that market is shrinking, and the Post war values with it.

Pristine Collector condition items still command decent prices, but the "Well Used" runners market has fallen. There are some younger people who still appreciate the simplicity and durability of the vintage trains, but the supply is definitely greater than the demand in that niche. 

Trust me there is the CAD equivalent in Model Railroading, the average model railroader is a hoarder that would put all but the worst cases of CAD to SHAME. I Personally have equipment in "N" scale, "HO" scale, 027, "O" Gauge, "O" Scale and Gauge #1 which most people call "G" Scale/Gauge, but there are about half a dozen different "SCALES" that all run on Gauge 1 track, that niche can be so confusing that it can frustrate even some advanced/experienced modelers. I Have a Lot of HO, and "O" with the "O" being my Favorite, there is a lot of really nice semi-scale 3 Rail O Gauge that can operate on sharper curves, but then I also got drawn into the Scale Size 3 Rail O equipment, I have probably more a dozen Locomotives in the price range of a 395XP to a 3120XP, with more in the 550xp-372xp price range, though they are not all that expensive, if I had to guess, just in O and HO, I have around 75-100 locomotives, in O alone, I have probably 50+ Passenger Cars, and 250+ freight cars, add in track, accessories transformers, buildings tools etc, I could open my own well stocked small Train Store, enough to drive my Wife NUTS, enough so that she ENCOURAGES my CAD/CSMAD. I have gotten to the point where I will probably start selling a lot of it this Winter, when I have the time to ebay it, and the market for those items is stronger.

I'm afraid that with my limited vintage experience, I can't give you an estimate of your set, but CONDITION, and RARITY are what will have the greatest effect on value.

Good Luck with whatever you decide to do with that set, it should be a very desirable set depending on condition

Doug


----------



## 67L36Driver

Having an extensive pile of Lionel and Flyer I can second the above. [emoji15]


----------



## Beetlejuice

I had termed, or named myself a collector.. I guess now the people of authority have coined me a hoarder.. I prefer the softer label of times way,way, long ago of "hunter-gatherer". No matter B what definitions are given, the bottom line is..,,,. I ENJOY WHAT I DO!!!....P.S. Nice train stuff.. I started with trains and slot cars, (remember those?) in grade school. I don't know if I moved up or down the collection ladder when I started on chainsaws. I lost 40 yrs working. So I'm kinda like a kid starting out. Everything is fairly new and exciting.. Anyway, I vented somewhat. Cheers.. K


----------



## tla100

NCPT said:


> 295psi????? Wow, haha.
> 
> I actually kinda like this saw....but something must be wrong with his dad's 066.
> View attachment 657119



I actually had the exact saw for a few months. It was a good powerful saw. Not in same class as my ms660.....


----------



## MNGuns




----------



## Beetlejuice

MNGuns said:


> View attachment 658376


By (buy)? the pound nevertheless.. I usually have to pay the dump by the pound. Something ain't right in woodland TOTO!!!


----------



## rarefish383

Husky Man said:


> Hi RF383, I don't have any post war Lionel, I have read a little about the remote control set, it was very advanced for it's time, and a pretty low numbers produced set.
> 
> Yes the values have declined, the Post War Lionel market peaked in the Mid 80's to late 90's. In that time frame many of the men who were boys in the 50's and 60's were at a point in their lives where the Kids were out of College and the house, they were well established in careers and doing well, with disposable income available, many started yearning for, and able to afford the "Neat Things" that they couldn't afford as kids, so the values really went crazy. Sadly that market is shrinking, and the Post war values with it.
> 
> Pristine Collector condition items still command decent prices, but the "Well Used" runners market has fallen. There are some younger people who still appreciate the simplicity and durability of the vintage trains, but the supply is definitely greater than the demand in that niche.
> 
> Trust me there is the CAD equivalent in Model Railroading, the average model railroader is a hoarder that would put all but the worst cases of CAD to SHAME. I Personally have equipment in "N" scale, "HO" scale, 027, "O" Gauge, "O" Scale and Gauge #1 which most people call "G" Scale/Gauge, but there are about half a dozen different "SCALES" that all run on Gauge 1 track, that niche can be so confusing that it can frustrate even some advanced/experienced modelers. I Have a Lot of HO, and "O" with the "O" being my Favorite, there is a lot of really nice semi-scale 3 Rail O Gauge that can operate on sharper curves, but then I also got drawn into the Scale Size 3 Rail O equipment, I have probably more a dozen Locomotives in the price range of a 395XP to a 3120XP, with more in the 550xp-372xp price range, though they are not all that expensive, if I had to guess, just in O and HO, I have around 75-100 locomotives, in O alone, I have probably 50+ Passenger Cars, and 250+ freight cars, add in track, accessories transformers, buildings tools etc, I could open my own well stocked small Train Store, enough to drive my Wife NUTS, enough so that she ENCOURAGES my CAD/CSMAD. I have gotten to the point where I will probably start selling a lot of it this Winter, when I have the time to ebay it, and the market for those items is stronger.
> 
> I'm afraid that with my limited vintage experience, I can't give you an estimate of your set, but CONDITION, and RARITY are what will have the greatest effect on value.
> 
> Good Luck with whatever you decide to do with that set, it should be a very desirable set depending on condition
> 
> Doug


You don't have to tell me about the market drivers. 50,000 baseball cards! If I had a bicycle, I'd put them in the spokes. My buddy is doing a yard sale/flea market thing next weekend, and I'd take $400 for all of them. If I can't get that, I'll post a youtube of me and my shooting buddies, shooting out the eyes on the cards at 25 yards. I just put a Fecker 10X scope on my Savage Model 1919 NRA Match Rifle. I've managed to sell most of my Mopars for decent money. The only one I have left is a 68 Plymouth Formula S convertible. It's one of only 64 built, so it has the rare factor (rarefish383), and the desirable factor, but not the condition. I keep telling my family to bury me in it. 

My Father Inlaw gave me the set for my son when he was born. My son had super sensitive hearing when he was little, and the coal elevator was so load, he'd grab his ears and run off crying. Now he says it was one of his favorite toys, but doesn't want it. So, since I like it, I'll just leave it on the shelf till I'm so destitute I'm wearing an old Homelite saw case for boxers. The FIL also gave me a pre war set with a small engine and three Pullman cars, and I have my wife's uncles's 52 Marx B&O Set in mint condition. We were at a family reunion and her grandmother told me to throw away the two card board boxes in the garage. When I picked them up they were heavy and rattled. I looked and it was the most immaculate train set you have ever seen. I asked her uncle if he wanted it and he said no, he was only allowed to set it up Christmas Eve, and had to take it down when the tree came down. He was really never allowed to play with it, so it had no value to him. Those are the only 3 sets I plan on keeping. I have more saws to buy. Was talking to an old gun collector friend a couple weeks ago. He made a VERY good living logging in New England and collects a lot of the same stuff I do. Turns out he has a very nice Homelite 7-29. Most of his guns are way beyond my resources, but I lucked into one that he would like to have, so some trading may go on for the 7-29.


----------



## Mac&Homelite

Only in Minnesota! Yeah we have a couple of dummies in the cities, I promise if you get outside of the metro area there are less people who think others will buy sticks by the lb. [emoji23]


Beetlejuice said:


> By (buy)? the pound nevertheless.. I usually have to pay the dump by the pound. Something ain't right in woodland TOTO!!!


----------



## unclemoustache

Well, at least it's free.


.


----------



## 67L36Driver

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 661713
> 
> 
> Well, at least it's free.
> 
> 
> .



Use them to make a ‘hot bed’ to get your tomatoes started next spring. [emoji106]


----------



## Philbert

broken windows are a pane!

Philbert


----------



## chucker

MNGuns said:


> View attachment 658376


oh my god!!! all that retirement money I threw out the window sort of speaking... must be close to a tribillion dollars worth! lol


----------



## rarefish383

chucker said:


> oh my god!!! all that retirement money I threw out the window sort of speaking... must be close to a tribillion dollars worth! lol


Me too, just my luck, I burned all of mine. Might as well just threw dollar bills on the coals.


----------



## TeeMan




----------



## unclemoustache

I'll haul it off for $200, but I only take cash.


----------



## TeeMan




----------



## TeeMan




----------



## Philbert

TeeMan said:


> View attachment 662374


Careful! I hear his place is a real dump!

Philbert


----------



## Polish hammer




----------



## Ash_403

Polish hammer said:


> View attachment 662538


That's some expensive firewood.


----------



## unclemoustache

Oh, now that thing is AWESOME!!! 


.


----------



## kevin j

Not CL, but if you want to search on Mpls area Facebook:

I suppose might have some value to crafters, but.......


----------



## tickbitintn

Good cheap kindling I suppose...

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Multifaceted

Here's a local guy asking you to work for free (so long as you're licensed and insured) — and you get bunch of middling firewood to boot!


----------



## svk

I'll be right over, after all it is highly valuable black walnut


----------



## Multifaceted

svk said:


> I'll be right over, after all it is highly valuable black walnut



With your newfound wealth you should also be able to afford to give him money to rent a stump grinder.


----------



## kevin j

and only if you are insured


----------



## svk

Yes, very important when expecting free tree removal!


----------



## Multifaceted

When I read the title of the add, I had considered going over being so close, and to pick off what could probably be some dead ash, but as I continued to read my initial disappointment turned comical. I was hoping to see ads for apple tree removal from the local orchards, but instead found this. At least I got a laugh out of it.


----------



## rarefish383

kevin j said:


> and only if you are insured


Got it covered. I have life insurance, car insurance, homeowners insurance, drivers license, FFL firearms license. I used to have a MD Tree Expert License. My license # was 48. But it cost so much to keep the license and insurance, I couldn't retire. I'd rather retire and let some new guy have my old number.


----------



## Beetlejuice

I would love to comment but just too insane... Not only the ad, but me thinking about It


----------



## unclemoustache

For those of you with kids, you'll enjoy this one!
I had to cut-and-paste the description. Sorry so long, but worth the read.












We're selling our 2005 Ford E350 XL Extended 15 passenger van. Photos attached. In the interest of full disclosure, here's more information and a partial list of its issues. Please read before making an offer. Thanks!

The van is missing a speaker in the side door. My kids have been throwing random items in the speaker hole for years. So, you may end up with some very special treasures. Or really old chicken nuggets. Probably both.

One side of the van has a yellow scuff mark on it. That's courtesy of me and a battle with a yellow concrete parking divider (I did not win). The other side of the van has a matching white scuff mark. That one is courtesy of my wife. She completes me. In related news, you know how most cars these days come equipped with a fancy backup cameras? This one does not.

My wife and I have used this van for the better part of a decade. We're a lovely couple, but we sometimes inadvertently back into inanimate objects. Also, we've been forced to take defensive driving class a few more times than the average American. That said, there are a number of other minor scratches, dents, and places where the paint is chipped on this vehicle.

When you open the side doors, the rubber door liner is detached in some places. It still does its job, but it looks stupid.

The van came equipped with automatic door locks. Unfortunately, they no longer work. Somehow, something got reversed and the locking motor ran without ceasing until the button was pressed and held down. Rather than taking the van to a repair shop like a normal person, I duct taped the button down to keep the motor from running. At some point the duct tape failed and the motor ran until it eventually burned up or something. Anyhow, the automatic door locks don't work. Each door must be locked and unlocked manually. Duct tape is not included.

We're a family of 11. Every one of our children has thrown up in this van at some point in the past decade--most notably, on this trip: http://www.joshwoodtx.com/college-station-2015/. We have had the van detailed a couple times since then (shout out to Xtreme Auto Re-Styling Center for tackling a level of depravity unrivaled in the world of passenger transport.) The van is clean now; but, it will probably always be inhabited by the ghost of vomit past.

The automatic windows work! This is good because the air conditioner does not. Well, it sort of works and sort of doesn't. It works fine until you accelerate past ~45 miles per hour. After that, the gas pedal essentially functions as an on/off switch for the air conditioner. Accelerate = AC off. Decelerate = AC on. I don't understand why. But, then again, as you've probably gathered by now, I don't understand most things about cars.

The windshield is cracked.

There's a 20" tv mounted to the ceiling. It works and is connected to an in-dash DVD player. This is a handy feature as it helps distract kids from the intermittent air conditioning and smell of decaying chicken nuggets.

I don't think that the front speakers work. Actually, just assume that they don't. Better yet, if you're wondering if some particular part of the van works, just assume it doesn't work in the way that Ford originally intended it to work.

I looked the van up on Kelley Blue Book. $4,396. Unfortunately, Kelley Blue Book only allows me to choose between the following conditions: excellent, very good, good, and fair. I chose "fair" since "sad" was not an option. I've adjusted my asking price accordingly.

The heater works. Also, the van has a hitch and wiring for a trailer.

In order to save myself a bit of time answering requests for more information, I've decided to add a FAQ section below:

FAQ

Q: "Have you performed all proper maintenance and religiously changed the oil every 3,000 miles?"

A: [laughter] No. No, I have not. Does this article make you feel better? It made me feel better. https://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/11/your-money/11shortcuts.html

Q: "Are those 143,000 miles mostly highway miles?"

A: Well, a lot of them are. However, we've been using this van as our farm van for the past year or so. Also, in efforts to find quicker routes, I've been known to disobey Siri's directions. These "shortcuts" have sometimes taken us on exotic, off-road adventures. I'm pretty sure those miles cancel out all of the so-called "highway miles."

Q: "Is the registration current?"

A: Yes! It should be noted, however, that first 3 letters of the current license plate are FRT. We have five boys under the age of 12 in our house. This is a very unfortunate combination.

Q: "How are the tires and the brakes?"

A: They seem to be ok; but, as with everything else, I recommend getting them checked out. I did buy the tires at Discount Tire, so there's a warranty with them.

One last note: I recommend getting this thing checked over by a mechanic before buying. Everything under the hood looks and sounds fine to me; but, then again, I would have no idea if it didn't look or sound right.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Rep for “ghost of vomit past”.

Used a garden hose in our van once to flush out such.

Luckily the seat is easily removed from a Dodge Caravan. [emoji108]


----------



## svk

That’s a classic for sure!


----------



## rarefish383

Is that Unc. Doesn't he have 11 in his family? I know he posted it, but is it his add? Unc?


----------



## Multifaceted

That was entertaining to read, and funny, but not enough stupid.


----------



## unclemoustache

rarefish383 said:


> Is that Unc. Doesn't he have 11 in his family? I know he posted it, but is it his add? Unc?



Yes, I have 11 in the family.
No, that's not my ad, but it may be after a while!
But I usually drive my vehicles until there's very little left. I'll have to see what I can come up with by the time I sell it. I'm sure it'll be much worse!


----------



## Ash_403

© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map)

condition: *salvage*
make / manufacturer: *Ash*
model name / number: *Dead*
size / dimensions: *Kinda tall*

QR Code Link to This Post

I have free firewood available. I have painstaking removed all the leaves and most of the bark for you. You may cut it to any desired length. If you are a licensed tree cutter-down specialist, You may take the tree and leave a small sign advertising your service in my yard on Zionsville Road for up to six months( local ordinances apply). Regrettably, I am retired and on a limited income or I'd be able to pay for removal myself. Don't waste my time. PLEASE NO STUMP KICKERS. Cut it down and haul it away at your own risk. No! I will not send it through Western Union nor will I allow a third party (Libertarian, Socialist etc) to pick it up for you. I would prefer that all replies are transmitted through mental telepathy, but at my age I often forget to remove my tin foil hat which might be blocking our communications, so if I don't seem to be responding or the response comes back in Russian, you may want to try the email provided. Please help rid me of this menacing figure ( for goodness sakes, act fast, we have children in our neighborhood!).

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers


----------



## svk

Ash_403 said:


> © craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
> (google map)
> 
> condition: *salvage*
> make / manufacturer: *Ash*
> model name / number: *Dead*
> size / dimensions: *Kinda tall*
> 
> QR Code Link to This Post
> 
> I have free firewood available. I have painstaking removed all the leaves and most of the bark for you. You may cut it to any desired length. If you are a licensed tree cutter-down specialist, You may take the tree and leave a small sign advertising your service in my yard on Zionsville Road for up to six months( local ordinances apply). Regrettably, I am retired and on a limited income or I'd be able to pay for removal myself. Don't waste my time. PLEASE NO STUMP KICKERS. Cut it down and haul it away at your own risk. No! I will not send it through Western Union nor will I allow a third party (Libertarian, Socialist etc) to pick it up for you. I would prefer that all replies are transmitted through mental telepathy, but at my age I often forget to remove my tin foil hat which might be blocking our communications, so if I don't seem to be responding or the response comes back in Russian, you may want to try the email provided. Please help rid me of this menacing figure ( for goodness sakes, act fast, we have children in our neighborhood!).
> 
> do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers


That’s awesome!


----------



## Multifaceted

That has to either be a joke post or satire... The whole third party bit gave me a chuckle.


----------



## svk

It sounds like it could have been written by a member with the mention of tin foil hat as well.


----------



## homemade

Make sure your licensed, insured, professional, and work for free. I love those adds


----------



## Deleted member 149229

From the looks of the fence in the pic he must have burned 2 of the so called 3 cords.
https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/for/d/fire-wood/6659889457.html


----------



## Beetlejuice

Dahmer said:


> From the looks of the fence in the pic he must have burned 2 of the so called 3 cords.
> https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/for/d/fire-wood/6659889457.html


Read the description.. 14" x 4" x 5".. Not square, not round, but just kinda rectangle like. Hmmm


----------



## tla100

unclemoustache said:


> Yes, I have 11 in the family.
> No, that's not my ad, but it may be after a while!
> But I usually drive my vehicles until there's very little left. I'll have to see what I can come up with by the time I sell it. I'm sure it'll be much worse!




Killer Dodge A100!!! Never seen the dually version...got one at home if you need one!!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

tla100 said:


> Killer Dodge A100!!! Never seen the dually version...got one at home if you need one!!!!



Airport shuttle van? [emoji848]

Iffin’ I was looking for a rust free builder, I’d be checking the salvage yards around Las Vegas. [emoji322]


----------



## 4seasons

Beetlejuice said:


> Read the description.. 14" x 4" x 5".. Not square, not round, but just kinda rectangle like. Hmmm


Sound like a guy that thinks a rick is a cord. Kinda looks like 3 face cords from the picture. Judging from the size of the rounds in the picture, I don't think that was more than a cord sized tree.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin j

CL


----------



## Deleted member 149229

kevin j said:


> CL


Yep, definitely hydraulic, you hook your water line to that fitting on the bottom.


----------



## kevin j

works great. exhaust makes a terrible mess though. 

I wouldn’t make fun of someone like this in person because evidently he speaks his second language a whole lot better than I speak his first language.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

The LGBT chainsaw.
https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/grd/d/homolite-16-inch-electric/6677759792.html


----------



## Philbert

Dahmer said:


> The LGBT chainsaw.
> https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/grd/d/homolite-16-inch-electric/6677759792.html





Maybe. But still a straight deal!

Philbert


----------



## grizz55chev

Philbert said:


> View attachment 670467
> 
> 
> Maybe. But still a straight deal!
> 
> Philbert


Is that a female or male 16”? Looks a little short to me!


----------



## Philbert

grizz55chev said:


> Is that a female or male 16”?


Not sure, They seem to multiply asexually in my garage . . . . 

Philbert


----------



## dwasifar

Philbert said:


> View attachment 670467
> 
> 
> Maybe. But still a straight deal!


I wonder if it will cut through a crotch.


----------



## Ash_403

dwasifar said:


> I wonder if it will cut through a crotch.



With, or without a birds nest?


----------



## grizz55chev

Ash_403 said:


> With, or without a birds nest?


Depends on the age of the crotch.


----------



## Blue Oaks

Furburgers went out with the 80's.


----------



## Big_Al

https://spokane.craigslist.org/for/d/firewood-seasoned-pine-fire/6679041728.html


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Big_Al said:


> https://spokane.craigslist.org/for/d/firewood-seasoned-pine-fire/6679041728.html


That wood has to rotten from being wet because him getting that much money is a wet dream.


----------



## Big_Al

Dahmer said:


> That wood has to rotten from being wet because him getting that much money is a wet dream.


And nowhere near 5 cords


----------



## Beetlejuice

Big_Al said:


> And nowhere near 5 cords


Trying to give us spokanites a bad name. I remember reading this ad.


----------



## Big_Al

Funny part is there is usually always ponderosa pine for free on cl


----------



## Beetlejuice

Big_Al said:


> Funny part is there is usually always ponderosa pine for free on cl


You got that right. That's just about all I process and sell and burn..


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Can anybody even see $50 in this parting it out with what’s left, and he wants how much?!?!?!
https://m.ebay.com/itm/echo-cs-590-saw/263913485168?hash=item3d72783370:g:-MoAAOSwij5bjDpt


----------



## 67L36Driver

Dahmer said:


> Can anybody even see $50 in this parting it out with what’s left, and he wants how much?!?!?!
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/echo-cs-590-saw/263913485168?hash=item3d72783370:g:-MoAAOSwij5bjDpt



Landfill material.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

67L36Driver said:


> Landfill material.


Even that is being awfully kind.


----------



## Beetlejuice

Dahmer said:


> Even that is being awfully kind.


I'd say an anchor, but so stripped down would probably float.


----------



## LoveStihlQuality

Dahmer said:


> Can anybody even see $50 in this parting it out with what’s left, and he wants how much?!?!?!
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/echo-cs-590-saw/263913485168?hash=item3d72783370:g:-MoAAOSwij5bjDpt


I swear some people are smoking dope. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Multifaceted

Dahmer said:


> Can anybody even see $50 in this parting it out with what’s left, and he wants how much?!?!?!
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/echo-cs-590-saw/263913485168?hash=item3d72783370:g:-MoAAOSwij5bjDpt



Ha! If the short block still had good compression I'd take it for free, but that's being generous...


----------



## MNGuns

I'll be right over.....


----------



## Ash_403

Who the hell comes and chips wood for free, and hauls it away? 
Unless it's family, or friend, etc. doing a favor.


----------



## MNGuns

As with most all the ads in this post, one has to ask WTF are these people thinking? Are they trolling for that one guy dumber than themselves or do they really believe somebody would say want to do work for free?


----------



## Deleted member 149229

MNGuns said:


> As with most all the ads in this post, one has to ask WTF are these people thinking? Are they trolling for that one guy dumber than themselves or do they really believe somebody would say want to do work for free?


Both. Can’t succeed until you try.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

MNGuns said:


> As with most all the ads in this post, one has to ask WTF are these people thinking? Are they trolling for that one guy dumber than themselves or do they really believe somebody would say want to do work for free?


Check this ad and tell me if you can see even $20 worth of parts then look how much he wants plus shipping.
https://m.ebay.com/itm/echo-cs-590-saw/263913485168?hash=item3d72783370:g:-MoAAOSwij5bjDpt


----------



## alleyyooper

Wonder what he had been drinking?

 Al


----------



## MNGuns

$350 for a bunch of punky oak wilt limbs...


----------



## macattack_ga




----------



## Deleted member 149229

macattack_ga said:


> View attachment 674535


WTF! Socialism at its finest. Like I told my grandkids, “Get it like I did, earn it.”


----------



## Beetlejuice

I don't if this qualifys, but, on LET GO there was an ad to sell a chainsaw. In the description it was awful nice to know that the oil had been changed. 
I don't know how to paste, copy, and the like. But a true stories


----------



## kevin j

shows you he takes good care of his gear. ........
freshly sharpened blade also?


----------



## Philbert

4-stroke?

Philbert


----------



## tla100

https://mankato.craigslist.org/zip/d/maple-tree-for-lumber/6693910453.html

*Maple tree for lumber (St. Peter, MN) hide this posting*
image 1 of 2

















Already felled maple (sugar?). Should be good for woodworking. Prefer it not go to firewood. FREE. Bring a chainsaw and I'll help load.


----------



## tla100

It is already down....n tell him you are gonna make 16-20" slabs of lumber.....


----------



## 4seasons

tla100 said:


> https://mankato.craigslist.org/zip/d/maple-tree-for-lumber/6693910453.html
> 
> *Maple tree for lumber (St. Peter, MN) hide this posting*
> image 1 of 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already felled maple (sugar?). Should be good for woodworking. Prefer it not go to firewood. FREE. Bring a chainsaw and I'll help load.


That one is not too bad. Cut it into 10 ft logs and have him help load it on the truck. Just mention that you do some woodworking and carpentry. Once you get it home, cut it to firewood length. It does save free, even though silver maple is not the greatest wood, it looks easy to get to and apparently he will help. Sounds better than most of my firewood scores.


----------



## Philbert

tla100 said:


> *Maple tree for lumber (St. Peter, MN) *


This area of the state was hit by 16 tornadoes last week. 
Plenty of free firewood for the taking.

Philbert


----------



## DSW

tla100 said:


> https://mankato.craigslist.org/zip/d/maple-tree-for-lumber/6693910453.html
> 
> *Maple tree for lumber (St. Peter, MN) hide this posting*
> image 1 of 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already felled maple (sugar?). Should be good for woodworking. Prefer it not go to firewood. FREE. Bring a chainsaw and I'll help load.



Truth be told, if something like that was local and i had the time, i would trim it down and mill that crotch just to see if there was any interesting figure.


----------



## Beetlejuice

DSW said:


> Truth be told, if something like that was local and i had the time, i would trim it down and mill that crotch just to see if there was any interesting figure.


My luck would be finding an interesting railroad spike with a new full comp


----------



## DSW

Playing pick up sticks and paying for it is one thing but what really befuddles me is the people wanting legitimate tree work for free.

Not only is it ridiculous but you think the goofball who won't charge for his work has the skills to swing trees over your Ferrari and million dollar house?


----------



## T. Mainus

https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/grd/d/timberwolf-tw-7/6695601991.html

If anyone is looking for a splitter.


----------



## Saddle Mander

T. Mainus said:


> https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/grd/d/timberwolf-tw-7/6695601991.html
> 
> If anyone is looking for a splitter.



I'll take TWO!!


----------



## TeeMan




----------



## JustaHatRack

coog said:


> *Gripe*
> 
> I love Craig's and use it ALL the time, but I have noticed a disturbing trend: It has made begging acceptable.Every day there will be ads asking for valuable items for free.On our list right now there are ads such as WANTED FREE FIREWOOD, OAK,HEDGE OR HICKORY ONLY, or WILL TAKE ANY UNWANTED DRY FIREWOOD,or I AM GOING TO BE NEEDING SOME FIREWOOD SOON this listed along with maybe a dozen FIREWOOD FOR SALE ads.My current favorite IT SURE WOULD BE NICE TO HAVE SOME FIREWOOD SO I CAN BE WARM THIS WINTER...well duh, why do you think a bunch of us spend so much time gathering the stuff? This phenomenom extends to woodstoves as well: WANTED FREE OR VERY,VERY CHEEP(sic)WOODSTOVE:NO CRACKS! I have never gotten free firewood in my life.At best, I have bartered my labor and skills for someones unwanted trees.


Sorry to hear about you never getting free firewood.....without a catch to it. I have placed a few ads on CL for free firewood and mentioned it was on the ground. One caller asked me to not get mad when he told me he sold firewood. I told him I didn't understand why i would get mad and he said when people find out he is going to sell it they get mad. I told him I have given away 10 oak trees in about the last 5 - 6 years and this was the largest so bring help but no logging equipment to mess up my yard. He asked how big the tree was and i told him I did not measure it but I did count the 175 growth rings so it was big, big and bigger. He asked how far he would have to carry the wood and I told him he could back his truck or trailer right beside it and to just take what he wanted and I would burn the rest. He didn't believe I was real and I didn't understand his disbelief. He and his 4 men took almost every single stick of it and left only sawdust. Never heard these types of stories from the other side of the fence so I didn't know but I have been asked more than once if it was split and if I could bring it to them.


----------



## Deleted member 116684

TeeMan said:


> View attachment 681219


Oh yeah, the old “ we’re going to throw away but if you want to pay us will let you haul it off for us” scheme. I wonder how many calls they got.


----------



## muddstopper

inmansc said:


> Oh yeah, the old “ we’re going to throw away but if you want to pay us will let you haul it off for us” scheme. I wonder how many calls they got.


Well, since you are going to haul it off anyways, just bring it over to my house and dump it off. That will save you the landfill fee's.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

This isn’t CL but when I was flipping thru the ads from Costco and saw this I almost choked. I can buy a whole side of beef for what this 12 lb roast costs!
And that’s on sale!


----------



## 4seasons

Not a CL but Facebook Marketplace.
I guess this is the Halloween special?









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tickbitintn

4seasons said:


> Not a CL but Facebook Marketplace.
> I guess this is the Halloween special?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Maybe the description was of the seller....

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thumper88

That elusive black walnut. Good thing he’s not selling that super valuable piece for firewood prices.


----------



## Thumper88

If I was looking to drop trees close to houses, I wouldn’t post an ad with a blown apart cut and what looks like loss of control at the stump


----------



## TeeMan




----------



## 4seasons

TeeMan said:


> View attachment 682236


I guess I need to start bagging my dust when milling cedar. It is worth more than the lumber is.


----------



## no tree to big

4seasons said:


> I guess I need to start bagging my dust when milling cedar. It is worth more than the lumber is.


When I run my planner I bag the shreds post on craigslist for free. normally gone in an hour for animal bedding i fill up minimum 1 contractor bag b4 posting many happy campers

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

I love it!





Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229

no tree to big said:


> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


What a deal. Maybe when you’re done he’ll let you wash and wax his car.


----------



## Beetlejuice

H


Dahmer said:


> What a deal. Maybe when you’re done he’ll let you wash and wax his car.


. Had a similar ad on CL/Spokane,... Maybe his brother? I would have posted it but can't figure out how.. NOW who's the dummy?


----------



## Beetlejuice

TeeMan said:


> View attachment 682236


Mostly cedar? Might have a little piss pine and a finger tip or two thrown in just for good measure. That makes it an alloy if I'm not mistaken!?


----------



## firecatf7333

https://syracuse.craigslist.org/zip/d/free-huge-maple-tree/6729365025.html


----------



## Deleted member 149229

firecatf7333 said:


> https://syracuse.craigslist.org/zip/d/free-huge-maple-tree/6729365025.html


Oh yeah, nice, easy, safe drop.


----------



## tdiguy

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 681625
> This isn’t CL but when I was flipping thru the ads from Costco and saw this I almost choked. I can buy a whole side of beef for what this 12 lb roast costs!
> And that’s on sale!


 Waygu is the U.S. equivalent of Kobe. And as you can see very pricey.


----------



## Big Red Oaks 4 me

TeeMan said:


> View attachment 681219


Go ahead and haul it away.


----------



## no tree to big

There is a third piece of similar size included in the deal. I really am in the wrong bizness! I must have chipped a million dollars worth of walnut this year! Haha





Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## cantoo

no tree too big, I think that is a good deal. He's already done the hard part, steaming them and bending them for curved bar tops. All you have to do is load them with your loader, haul them home with your trailer, saw them on your mill, dry them in your kiln, plane them on your flattener, sand them with your sander, resin/stain them in your shop, display them in your "store", deal with the 200 idiots with no cash and tire kickers, finally find the correct idiot with cash, deliver it to his house on your trailer, install it for free and hopefully they will give you a $10 tip. Now get off yur lazy azz and chase those logs, there's pennies to be made.


----------



## homemade

Not tree related, but a “haul my garbage I would have to pay to get rid of” for me, and I won’t even ask fo money for it. 

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2231033137175560/


----------



## kevin j

I am watching for some J801 parts and this came up on ebay.
Close to $1100 shipped for an old saw Jonsereds 930......


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Try this one.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-...168335?hash=item521310864f:g:qwwAAOSwS1Vbw4kK


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

homemade said:


> Not tree related, but a “haul my garbage I would have to pay to get rid of” for me, and I won’t even ask fo money for it.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2231033137175560/



We got rid of several hundred tires with a free ad on C List.

I figured at least get rid of some if the better ones before hauling tgem to the dump. Parking lot was picked clean within a few days. Only tire left was a blown out 10.00x20 on a bent wheel.


----------



## homemade

Good to know. I have a doz laying around that I’m too cheap to pay to get rid of. Maybe I should post them with a price a $1/tire and post a pics of repurposed uses.


----------



## 67L36Driver

ChoppyChoppy said:


> We got rid of several hundred tires with a free ad on C List.
> 
> I figured at least get rid of some if the better ones before hauling tgem to the dump. Parking lot was picked clean within a few days. Only tire left was a blown out 10.00x20 on a bent wheel.



Hazardous waste fee around River City is $5/tire.

You did very, very good. [emoji2960]


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Some were still usable, just a size we had no use for. Some were pretty well "maypops" and some were probably new when LBJ was in office.


----------



## tla100

* Yard Dragonfly - $50 hide this posting*
image 1 of 3





















Hot off my workbench, welded art Dragonfly, made out of chain, rebar, propane bottle, chainsaw bars and other items. 50$
Help support local craftsmen


----------



## lknchoppers

Here is one, this guy has not been able to find this firewood in 2 months on craigslist.



Posted about 6 hours ago







condition: *excellent* 
size / dimensions: *4-5 cords, 16" long, Oak only* 

QR Code Link to This Post

Hi - I'd like to buy some well-seasoned split red and/or white oak firewood that is all 16" long so I can stack it in a clean way, and split into sizes so that I can pick up each piece with one hand if necessary. I'm interested in buying 4 true cords of this if you have the exact wood I'm describing - please do not contact me about other types of wood, or sizes, or condition because I know what we want to burn. Your truck can easily back right up to my racks. If you can deliver to Wesley Chapel, NC, text me a photo or two of your firewood, and let me know your nice low asking price and schedule. Thanks.

it's ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
post id: 6748706605

posted: about 6 hours ago


----------



## rarefish383

ChoppyChoppy said:


> We got rid of several hundred tires with a free ad on C List.
> 
> I figured at least get rid of some if the better ones before hauling tgem to the dump. Parking lot was picked clean within a few days. Only tire left was a blown out 10.00x20 on a bent wheel.


I have a friends who's uncle used to recycle tires. He had a giant press that squeezed the oil out of them. When he told me about it I was a bit skepticle. So, I called my wife's uncle, who was a chemicle engineer for Sun Oil. Sure enough, he said there was as much as 6 quarts of oil in a tire.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Another highly valuable walnut WTF.
Harrisonville Police search for stolen trees
https://www.kctv5.com/news/harrison...cle_201575ba-e8ef-11e8-a54d-b700c45fe8bf.html 
(Via KCTV5)


----------



## Gugi47

*Bricks (401 dogwood)*






condition: good 

Guessing 500-1000 bricks. Used in a passive solar system um mortared Must take all 

No calls text only. 717 two six 9 29 four8

Near Lebanon lancaster turn pike entrance


----------



## Philbert

Gugi47 said:


> Guessing 500-1000 bricks.


Was that in a 'free' listing? I know a lot of people who would jump at that for landscaping, keeping firewood off the ground, etc.

Philbert


----------



## rarefish383

I know where that highway entrance is. My daughter went to school up that way. If the bricks were free and about 3 hours towards WV I'd be interested. I'm planning a 14 by 20 2 story barn on my WV hunting property.


----------



## Gugi47

rarefish383 said:


> I know where that highway entrance is. My daughter went to school up that way. If the bricks were free and about 3 hours towards WV I'd be interested. I'm planning a 14 by 20 2 story barn on my WV hunting property.


I don't know where are you in WV. But the place is in Lebanon PA .
Call the guy.


----------



## rarefish383

I'm in Frederick Md. My daughter went to Alvernia. My WV property is about 6 hours from the bricks. Too far to scrounge . But, if they were closer, I'd be calling.


----------



## tla100

*echo verse steihl chain saw(LENNOX SD) hide this posting*
image 1 of 5
































HERE IS A STEIHL VERSE ECHO COMPARISON OUT IN THE FEILD. MANY PEOPLE ASK ME WITCH ONE IS BETTER WILL THIS WILL TELL YOU PLUS ECHO IS 5 YEAR WARRANTY VERSES 1 YEAR ON THE OTHER ONE. WE HAVE MOST OF THEM IN STOCK AND FULL LINE OF EXTRA ECHO STUFF. WE DO SERVICE AND REPAIR ALL MAKES CHECK THIS OUT DNDSMALLENGINESALES.COM


----------



## tla100

I am ditshin my steihl n for the moore powerfulll temberwulff 590!!!! 

Betting my old Husky 55 Rancher would whip both saws.......


----------



## tickbitintn

https://rochester.craigslist.org/tls/d/piece-of-****-chainsaw/6744369980.html

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 116684

tla100 said:


> *echo verse steihl chain saw(LENNOX SD) hide this posting*
> image 1 of 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE IS A STEIHL VERSE ECHO COMPARISON OUT IN THE FEILD. MANY PEOPLE ASK ME WITCH ONE IS BETTER WILL THIS WILL TELL YOU PLUS ECHO IS 5 YEAR WARRANTY VERSES 1 YEAR ON THE OTHER ONE. WE HAVE MOST OF THEM IN STOCK AND FULL LINE OF EXTRA ECHO STUFF. WE DO SERVICE AND REPAIR ALL MAKES CHECK THIS OUT DNDSMALLENGINESALES.COM



so they are comparing a 56 cc saw to a 59.8 cc saw. the 362 is a lot closer in size to the echo. I would like to see that comparison. then I might be sold.


----------



## jnance

Nice fence line tree.





Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## tickbitintn

https://nashville.craigslist.org/bar/d/mount-juliet-stihlnew-modified-chainsaw/6778895610.html


Who wants this?
I see no base cut so the ring of death shouldn't be an issue....
Should be able to squeeze a dead cat sideways through the squish band...

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polish hammer




----------



## Jakers

Polish hammer said:


> View attachment 695025


not a bad price if the measurements and description were true. That looks to be about 1.5 cord max of basswood and at least one piece of spruce


----------



## Trapper_Pete

Polish hammer said:


> View attachment 695025




terms are an issue , so many people think a face cord is a cord , they would likely have 3-4 face cord on that wagon.

I have a cousin who gets $175 a face 18" pieces delivered north east of Green bay in tourist land.

he got to were he started asking himself why he was heating with wood when he could sell it to the out of state "cabin" owners and heat with LP and turn a profit on the wood that would pay for his LP heat.


----------



## cantoo

Looks like ash to me and yes it looks to be 3 or 4 facecord of 16" rounds. At least the lengths are somewhat consistant. If you think you can buy 3 or 4 full cords of ash rounds for $200 you are dreaming.


----------



## Jules083

tla100 said:


> I am ditshin my steihl n for the moore powerfulll temberwulff 590!!!!
> 
> Betting my old Husky 55 Rancher would whip both saws.......



My 55 Rancher is less powerful than my 590, by a fairly large margin, but at the same time it's also much older. 


I have to admit, I didn't want to like Echo. But when I found the 590 for $329 I had to jump on it, and I'm impressed. Fits in nicely with the 55 Rancher, 357XP, and MS362


----------



## tickbitintn

Now it's like an 070....
Lol





Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## unclemoustache




----------



## kevin j

$210 for 5 bobcat attachments seems too good to be true. Until you see they are 2 inches in size. Is this some incredibly rare in demand collector thing?


----------



## Natster

I'm sorry, I'm on a phone, and I don't know how to take a pic of a page. Maybe one of you would be so kind as to do it for me.
But
Check this out:
https://fortsmith.craigslist.org/wan/d/evansville-correctly-sharpen-chainsaw/6849998504.html
It looks like a poulan....
Nate


----------



## Philbert

_"Looking for a private individual who actually knows how to do maintenance and repair on chainsaws and knows how to correctly sharpen a chain somewhere near Stilwell Oklahoma Evansville Arkansas or Lincoln Arkansas Area. Please do not refer me to any shops in this area because I've been to the only two who claim they know what they're doing and they do not. Please only reply if you're the person that's doing the work. Looking for a private individual who does their own work successfully. Show me you know what you're doing before I pay you. If you can demonstrate this properly I will happily make you my standard maintenance man for my equipment.
Recently moved to the area and haven't changed my phone number yet."_

Philbert


----------



## kevin j

I give the guy credit for at least realizing that equipment maintenance is important and he needs to hire somebody if he doesn’t do it himself. Most people just run it into the ground until the smoke comes up and then buy a new one


----------



## unclemoustache

kevin j said:


> I give the guy credit for at least realizing that equipment maintenance is important and he needs to hire somebody if he doesn’t do it himself. Most people just run it into the ground until the smoke comes up and then buy a new one




You mean there's a better way to do it??


----------



## homemade

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/652787781843948/

Looks like a farmertec being sold as a lagit 660.


----------



## rarefish383

homemade said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/652787781843948/
> 
> Looks like a farmertec being sold as a lagit 660.


Hey, I just clicked on the link and it said it was gone, so I started looking at the other stuff. 44 minutes ago some one posted a yard full of Black Locust for free. Anybody in MD want it, have at it. I don't do hard work for free, but, that's just me.


----------



## Multifaceted

They say there's a fool born every minute. Not sure who would be the bigger fool, the one who posted this, or the one who thinks it's a deal and will pay it...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Pay retail for a saw he used once.
Stihl MS271 Chainsaw (+ Accessories)
https://desmoines.craigslist.org/tls/d/des-moines-stihl-ms271-chainsaw/6860410948.html

Or, for the same money, buy new at your dealer. [emoji848]


----------



## kevin j

Multifaceted said:


> They say there's a fool born every minute. Not sure who would be the bigger fool, the one who posted this, or the one who thinks it's a deal and will pay it...




He says over 150 rounds, so depending on what ‘up to 36 diameter’ means (Many or just one), might not be a bad deal.


----------



## Multifaceted

kevin j said:


> He says over 150 rounds, so depending on what ‘up to 36 diameter’ means (Many or just one), might not be a bad deal.



If you're going to pay that kind of money for firewood, might as well have it split, properly seasoned and delivered... I've never had to pay for firewood, so I suppose I wouldn't know any better. Just seems excessive.


----------



## muddstopper

Typical tree starts at a large dia at the base and then goes down in size as the rounds extend up into the limbs. I cut a 36in redoak out of my yard a few months back. I didnt count the number of rounds, 150 sounds like a reasonable number. I mixed the wood with other wood in my stacks so I dont have a measurement as to how it added up in cords numbers. My best guess would be a little over a cord, maybe a cord and a half. I know I could have purchased a lot more wood, and had it split delivered and stacked, for less than this asking price.


----------



## Multifaceted

How much does a cord of seasoned oak split cost these days? $250? $400??

Let's assume that those rounds are cut at 18" (18*150)/12=225 foot. Let's also assume that they were roughly two relatively large oaks, say, 100' tall or so. Seems a reasonable height for a tree that has a base upwards of 36".

the last time I cut up one large oak that was about the same height and width of one of the two I'm estimating — I got about one cord of wood stacked. For simplicity, let us assume that what is there is two cords of wood once split and stacked. If we err on the high side of a cord of oak already split and properly seasoned ($400) — so $800 for two cords already seasoned and split, compared to $1,100 for "seasoned" rounds (how does un-split oak season as a round???) — plus you are required to haul it away, then split it, season it, and stack it. You're basically paying this person an additional $300 for _maybe_ two cord's worth price — to do most of the work, time, and effort in actually processing it into firewood.

Seems like a s**t deal to me, but what would I know, I get all of my wood for free. Free is a relative term, as there is a cost for everything, like my time, effort, equipment/fuel, etc.


----------



## rarefish383

kevin j said:


> He says over 150 rounds, so depending on what ‘up to 36 diameter’ means (Many or just one), might not be a bad deal.


Any time you have to pay some one a lot of money to do hard work, it’s a BAD deal. It’s not split so it’s not seasoned. You can buy 5 1/2 cord of split and seasoned Oak delivered for that price.


----------



## rarefish383

I’m not in business to make a living. I sell enough firewood to pay for a couple hunting and fishing trips. I ell my wood to a few friends for $200 a cord delivered. Others in this area are selling for about $250. I sell an 8’ dump trailer of unsplit rounds, measured to 18” lengths, right around a cord, for $100.


----------



## muddstopper

Prices are all over the board here. Part time firewooders price high and then lower prices when they cant sell it. A cord of split green wood can be had for around $200 delivered and possibly stacked. Log lenghts can be delivered and dumped for about $100 cord, 4cord at a load. That is about the minimum prices for wood around here. That same 1cord of green split wood can cost $300 and up and the log truck load can be $6-800 load. It just depends on the time of year and who has wood for sale. I can drive up on a logging site and get junk wood loaded on my trailer for free, of course its going to be knotty, hollow and usually big and odd lenghts.


----------



## wrx-snowdrift




----------



## Deleted member 149229

wrx-snowdrift said:


> View attachment 729291


I’M RICH!!!!! The heck with using my rounds for heat.


----------



## muddstopper

wrx-snowdrift said:


> View attachment 729291


I can already tell I am wasting a lot of sellable products just throwing them in my stove.


----------



## wrx-snowdrift

muddstopper said:


> I can already tell I am wasting a lot of sellable products just throwing them in my stove.


Yep, a lot of people on this site are sitting on a gold mine. Just need a way to find the idiots that would actually buy this.


----------



## Lee192233

LMAO.....


----------



## svk

Lee192233 said:


> LMAO.....View attachment 837287
> View attachment 837288


I see that up here too. Non running saws for above MSRP!


----------



## Lee192233

svk said:


> I see that up here too. Non running saws for above MSRP!


Either they aren't too bright or they're crooked and hoping for an idiot to pay too much!


----------



## Lee192233

I saw a MS180 that had the old style filler caps on craigslist and it was listed for $275. Half the paint was off the bar and he said it was like new. Wish I would've gotten a screenshot of that one.


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

Craigslist folk often think their used equipment is worth gold... some good deals to be had out there but..
Curious to know if you were to offer them $50 cash on the barrelhead would they take it?


----------



## Philbert

Some people feel like they have to negotiate. 

Philbert


----------



## Husky Man

Lee192233 said:


> Either they aren't too bright or they're crooked and hoping for an idiot to pay too much!




Sometimes, I'm not sure which it is, I will see $179.99 Husky 240, or $249.99 Husky 435's for $250 and up in obviously "Well Used" condition.

I don't know if they look at the Husky website, and see the 543XP for $529.99, or the 562XP for $749.99, and think "A Husqvarna, is a Husqvarna, what a deal I am offering", or if they DO KNOW, the real values, and are just Hoping that some Elmer will come along, NOT Knowing the Differences

We do see a LOT of those overpriced saws and other things around here, there are some reasonably priced things on CL, Offer Up, and FB Market Place, but way too many overpriced POS's


Doug


----------



## Lee192233

WetBehindtheEar said:


> Craigslist folk often think their used equipment is worth gold... some good deals to be had out there but..
> Curious to know if you were to offer them $50 cash on the barrelhead would they take it?


Forgive my ignorance but what is a barrelhead?



Philbert said:


> Some people feel like they have to negotiate.
> 
> Philbert


I agree but come on! I like to negotiate as well but for $10 or $20 on something that's worth $1-200. People don't need to ask 2 or 3 times what it's worth. I don't even bother with those listings.

Lee


----------



## Husky Man

Lee192233 said:


> Forgive my ignorance but what is a barrelhead?
> 
> 
> I agree but come on! I like to negotiate as well but for $10 or $20 on something that's worth $1-200. People don't need to ask 2 or 3 times what it's worth. I don't even bother with those listings.
> 
> Lee



Cash on the Barrelhead, is just an Expression, not sure of it's origin, but the same as saying, Cash on the Table, or Cash in Hand.


Doug


----------



## grizz55chev

Lee192233 said:


> Forgive my ignorance but what is a barrelhead?


During the 1903 SF earthquake the buildings were either destroyed by the quake or fire, business was set up and conducted on water barrels, the top of the barrels was the barrel head.


----------



## Husky Man

grizz55chev said:


> During the 1903 SF earthquake the buildings were either destroyed by the quake or fire, business was set up and conducted on water barrels, the top of the barrels was the barrel head.



Thanks Grizz, I assumed it was from using a Barrel as a table, but I didn't know where it originated


Doug


----------



## Lee192233

Husky Man said:


> Cash on the Barrelhead, is just an Expression, not sure of it's origin, but the same as saying, Cash on the Table, or Cash in Hand.
> 
> 
> Doug





grizz55chev said:


> During the 1903 SF earthquake the buildings were either destroyed by the quake or fire, business was set up and conducted on water barrels, the top of the barrels was the barrel head.


Thanks for the insight! I didn't even think of that. I was thinking barrelhead was slang for some kind of saw. 
Lee


----------



## Lee192233

Learn something new every day!


----------



## Philbert

Lee192233 said:


> Forgive my ignorance but what is a barrelhead?
> I agree but come on! I like to negotiate as well but for $10 or $20 on something that's worth $1-200. People don't need to ask 2 or 3 times what it's worth. I don't even bother with those listings.





Husky Man said:


> Thanks Grizz, I assumed it was from using a Barrel as a table, but I didn't know where it originated


Barrels were used as improvised tables just like we use milk crates and 5-gallon buckets as seats. Implies a simple transaction without a lot of fancy negotiation.



Lee192233 said:


> I agree but come on! I like to negotiate as well but for $10 or $20 on something that's worth $1-200. People don't need to ask 2 or 3 times what it's worth. I don't even bother with those listings.


Agreed. 

But some people feel that by starting out ridiculously high, the other party will come up higher: e.g. '_meet in the middle_', instead of determining a fair value. Pretty common practice in pawn shops, which peg the starting point near new replacement cost to establish a higher reference point. A 'win-lose' tactic.

You can ignore, walk away, or make an offer like, "It's worth $10 to me". They can accept it or not.

Philbert


----------



## Lee192233

Philbert said:


> Barrels were used as improvised tables just like we use milk crates and 5-gallon buckets as seats. Implies a simple transaction without a lot of fancy negotiation.
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> But some people feel that by starting out ridiculously high, the other party will come up higher: e.g. '_meet in the middle_', instead of determining a fair value. Pretty common practice in pawn shops, which peg the starting point near new replacement cost to establish a higher reference point. A 'win-lose' tactic.
> 
> You can ignore, walk away, or make an offer like, "It's worth $10 to me". They can accept it or not.
> 
> Philbert


I know that's what people are hoping for with listings like that. I just feel like it's laughable and a little dishonest. That being said if a buyer doesn't do their due diligence it's on them if they pay too much. I just don't like doing business that way. I personally sell things for what I believe is a fair price. If I don't have an idea what something is worth I will put it on ebay. That's what that site is for. 

Lee


----------



## Husky Man

grizz55chev said:


> During the 1903 SF earthquake the buildings were either destroyed by the quake or fire, business was set up and conducted on water barrels, the top of the barrels was the barrel head.




I appreciate the info, but if I have to Nit Pick, the Great San Francisco (Now San FranFeces) Earthquake and Fire, was 1906 

Just keeping History Accurate
Hey Some need to be Corrected that Obama was the WORST President in US History, and Trump has been the Best President we have had since at Least Reagan, just keeping History ACCURATE, you know

Doug


----------



## grizz55chev

Yep, hadnt had my second cup yet when I responded!


----------



## SeMoTony

wrx-snowdrift said:


> View attachment 729291


And in Local stores a 10" x 16" debarked center drilled 2 1/2" and crossed drilled three spots in line is $14 - 17. Nice pic shows flames out the cross drilled holes for a campfire!??


----------



## Husky Man

grizz55chev said:


> Yep, hadnt had my second cup yet when I responded!




That's okay, at least you were being Nice, my Wife is a SELF PROCLAIMED *****, until her Second cup in the morning.

She gives Fair Warning though, Nobody get between ME and the Coffee Pot, and Nobody gets HURT.

I Love my Wife Dearly, would be Lost without her, But get between her and her Coffee in the Morning, Hell NO, not even on a Dare, I'm Brave, Not FOOLISH


Doug


----------



## svk

Better hurry, this one won’t last long


----------



## Blue Oaks

grizz55chev said:


> During the 1903 SF earthquake the buildings were either destroyed by the quake or fire, business was set up and conducted on water barrels, the top of the barrels was the barrel head.



Hmmm. That one doesn't get much press. Maybe it all got destroyed in the 1906 SF earthquake and fire?  









1906 San Francisco earthquake - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## grizz55chev

Blue Oaks said:


> Hmmm. That one doesn't get much press. Maybe it all got destroyed in the 1906 SF earthquake and fire?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1906 San Francisco earthquake - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Coffee in the right dosage is a wonderful thing, I wasn’t quite awake yet. The 03 quake was just a trial run.


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie

Saw a post the other day...can't find it at the moment. Dude was offering a very large black walnut covered on all sides by power lines and structures for FREE to anyone who wanted to take it down for him. 

'If you know what this tree is, you know this is a good deal' he says lol


----------



## Lee192233

Every ash tree is dying in our area but I found this!


----------



## svk

Halfway to a reasonable price


----------



## kevin j

Somewhere around here there is a ‘highly valuable black walnut’ thread. Lots of entertainment.


----------



## Husky Man

kevin j said:


> Somewhere around here there is a ‘highly valuable black walnut’ thread. Lots of entertainment.



Yep, I think that might be Second only to a Lawn Chair, a Full Cooler, and a Public Boat Ramp, Now THAT is one of the Best Values in Entertainment you will ever find


Doug


----------



## grizz55chev

kevin j said:


> Somewhere around here there is a ‘highly valuable black walnut’ thread. Lots of entertainment.


Y-tube.


----------



## kevin j

Husky Man said:


> Yep, I think that might be Second only to a Lawn Chair, a Full Cooler, and a Public Boat Ramp, Now THAT is one of the Best Values in Entertainment you will ever find
> 
> 
> Doug


especially fishing opener, first weekend of the season. I know that sounds rude, but it is entertaining


----------



## svk

Can't remember if I posted it earlier in the thread but there is a guy up here trying to sell a blue coil Homelite SEZ with recoil removed and recoil spring all over the place for $150.

That one is not moving quickly either.


----------



## husqvarna257

Got to love this one

*Firewood - pre-charred - $25 (Hadley)*
A stack of wood that came off an attic floor which had a fire sometime in the 30's or 40's. Many of the boards are charred. Included is a pile that was installed after the fire and is not charred. Not sure what other uses charred wood would be used for other than firewood but let your imagination run wild.


----------



## Philbert

Better than '_post-charred_' firewood?

Philbert


----------



## svk

Maybe someone could re-purpose them. People have been using charred siding for thousands of years. The Japanese seem to be the pioneers of this. Once the outside is charred it is extremely rot resistant.


----------



## crowbuster

I see a lot of sign boards if nothing else


----------



## John Lyngdal

This was posted for sale in a local CL ad.
Now there's a good idea...
The owner claimed it would cut faster than a chainsaw.
Must have be referring to fingers and arms.


----------



## Woodslasher

wrx-snowdrift said:


> View attachment 729291


I made one of those out of a cedar round in 1 hour +/- with a 60 grit flap wheel on an angle grinder, a square, a pencil, and a palm sander with 220 grit on it. $186 an hour seems pretty sweet to me.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

The riveted clutch cover is great.


----------



## djg james

Logs for sale on Wayfair? I could do that.

I ran across this one:








Hot Tub for 8 People - Built in - You Remove & Fill with Concrete -...


This Large Hot Tub is a Built in and the equipment that operates it is set up in the basement. You...



stlouis.craigslist.org


----------



## John Lyngdal

One would have to be a pretty dull knife to even consider this.....
* Chainsaw - $250 (LaPine/Bend) *







I have a brand new never used Remington Outlaw chainsaw! It is a 46cc with a 20” bar and chain plus 2 brand new never opened chains. 
Comes with manual and hard case. This chainsaw has never been used! 603two3six 243five


----------



## moresnow

Wonder how many takers this guy has gotten!








Free firewood - free stuff


Tree fell. Free to whoever wants to come saw some



desmoines.craigslist.org






Tree fell. Free to whoever wants to come saw some


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

moresnow said:


> Wonder how many takers this guy has gotten!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free firewood - free stuff
> 
> 
> Tree fell. Free to whoever wants to come saw some
> 
> 
> 
> desmoines.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 842672
> 
> Tree fell. Free to whoever wants to come saw some


Or in the process of falling?


----------



## svk

There’s a guy who has a 7 year old 2172 for sale locally asking $750. I’m trying to find the ad.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

Free Bamboo - free stuff


Bamboo in our back yard! It's free to anyone that wants to come cut it and take it! Big pieces....



athensga.craigslist.org


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

svk said:


> There’s a guy who has a 7 year old 2172 for sale locally asking $750. I’m trying to find the ad.


I raise your 750.00 https://greenville.craigslist.org/tls/d/greenville-stihl-064/7154050739.html


----------



## svk

svk said:


> There’s a guy who has a 7 year old 2172 for sale locally asking $750. I’m trying to find the ad.


The ad is pulled down now. Assuming people told him he was FOS and he got mad. His first revision was to drop the price from $750 to a dollar then he put $750 in the description.


----------



## svk

I had a screenshot of it.


----------



## Lee192233

Here's a sweet MS 170 in Chicago. Aren't these about $179 at the dealer?


----------



## svk

Lee192233 said:


> Here's a sweet MS 170 in Chicago. Aren't these about $179 at the dealer?
> View attachment 842964


I see those for over 200 occasionally around here.


----------



## Ando81

Lee192233 said:


> Here's a sweet MS 170 in Chicago. Aren't these about $179 at the dealer?
> View attachment 842964



I see the same thing happening with the same saw in Australia. We pay $249 for a new Ms170 and they often appear on eBay for $265 plus postage for a second hand unit. I don’t understand.


----------



## svk

Ando81 said:


> I see the same thing happening with the same saw in Australia. We pay $249 for a new Ms170 and they often appear on eBay for $265 plus postage for a second hand unit. I don’t understand.


It’s a Stihl. It’s gotta be worth $$ lol


----------



## djg james

Paid $160 for my 170. Recently the same farm store had the same price.


----------



## Lee192233

Here's another one, been on CL for about 3 months. He started at $300. It runs good but doesn't idle!


----------



## square1

Just sayin'


----------



## psuiewalsh

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Free Bamboo - free stuff
> 
> 
> Bamboo in our back yard! It's free to anyone that wants to come cut it and take it! Big pieces....
> 
> 
> 
> athensga.craigslist.org


Those are awesome on a bon fire for explosions.


----------



## Lee192233

square1 said:


> Just sayin'



That's messed up!


----------



## Jhenderson

svk said:


> The ad is pulled down now. Assuming people told him he was FOS and he got mad. His first revision was to drop the price from $750 to a dollar then he put $750 in the description.



Don’t be too hard on him. He’s probably been reading the “ Trading Post” .


----------



## svk

Jhenderson said:


> Don’t be too hard on him. He’s probably been reading the “ Trading Post” .


Hopefully he doesn’t try a make offer ad


----------



## svk

Guess who’s back


----------



## Lee192233

Anyone interested?


LMAO!


----------



## Philbert

Lee192233 said:


> Anyone interested?


I had that offer before. I declined, and the guy could not figure out why.

Philbert


----------



## svk

This one has been listed for a while, as you can tell by the snow on the ground. And this is the best picture on the listing. No description.


----------



## Lee192233

Here's another good one. This 362 has the optional 325 cc engine! I bet it rips!


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

Philbert said:


> I had that offer before. I declined, and the guy could not figure out why.
> 
> Philbert


Comes with lifetime friends!


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

svk said:


> This one has been listed for a while, as you can tell by the snow on the ground. And this is the best picture on the listing. No description.


I like how it looks like it slid to a stop in the snow .


----------



## kevin j

Apparently a wooden ark can be welded


----------



## JeffHK454

This seems like a deal..


----------



## Philbert

JeffHK454 said:


> This seems like a deal..


But it has a _very sharp blade_!

Philbert


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

JeffHK454 said:


> This seems like a deal..View attachment 844133


For one dull owner.


----------



## djg james

$160 saw for $350, That is a deal!.....For the Seller.


----------



## Lee192233

djg james said:


> $160 saw for $350, That is a deal!.....For the Seller.


Seems like an excellent investment strategy. Buy every MS170 that you can and resell. Easy way to double your money!


----------



## JeffHK454

Lee192233 said:


> Seems like an excellent investment strategy. Buy every MS170 that you can and resell. Easy way to double your money!


The funny thing is the person who listed it has several of his friends on fruitbook who have listed the same saw for sale also. They’re all using the same pictures and all claimed to have the saw in their possession but are thousands of miles apart...I trolled them before I reported them and now most of the adds have vanished.
It‘s my wife’s social media account so I can’t get too crazy messing around on the book-o-faces but it was fun jerking this scammer around.


----------



## Lee192233

JeffHK454 said:


> The funny thing is the person who listed it has several of his friends on fruitbook who have listed the same saw for sale also. They’re all using the same pictures and all claimed to have the saw in their possession but are thousands of miles apart...I trolled them before I reported them and now most of the adds have vanished.
> It‘s my wife’s social media account so I can’t get too crazy messing around on the book-o-faces but it was fun jerking this scammer around.


Glad you did that! Sounds like they got what they deserve. I hate all the crooked a**holes on marketplace.


----------



## svk

JeffHK454 said:


> This seems like a deal..View attachment 844133


I don’t normally argue with sellers but these people drive me crazy.


----------



## svk

JeffHK454 said:


> The funny thing is the person who listed it has several of his friends on fruitbook who have listed the same saw for sale also. They’re all using the same pictures and all claimed to have the saw in their possession but are thousands of miles apart...I trolled them before I reported them and now most of the adds have vanished.
> It‘s my wife’s social media account so I can’t get too crazy messing around on the book-o-faces but it was fun jerking this scammer around.


Make a fake FB account and troll them.

Or you could pull a brush ape and have multiple fake accounts arguing with each other about who gets to buy it.


----------



## svk

No?


----------



## svk

“Make offer”

Judging by how the tree shattered on the stump, my offer would be zero lol.


----------



## tickbitintn

Offer.... pay me $12345 to clean up and haul off...
Lady wanted to charge me to remove a yard tulip poplar log that electric company left on her property....
Thank goodness it wasn't a black walnut....
LMAO!!




Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

Hoverboard — will trade for labor - barter - trade swap


Hoverboard in good shape Will trade for LABOR — I need help installing a floor in a 17’ ski boat....



portland.craigslist.org


----------



## Jakers




----------



## Maintenance supervisor

Jakers said:


> View attachment 848472


She looks a little disoriented?


----------



## JustaHatRack

JustaHatRack said:


> Sorry to hear about you never getting free firewood.....without a catch to it. I have placed a few ads on CL for free firewood and mentioned it was on the ground. One caller asked me to not get mad when he told me he sold firewood. I told him I didn't understand why i would get mad and he said when people find out he is going to sell it they get mad. I told him I have given away 10 oak trees in about the last 5 - 6 years and this was the largest so bring help but no logging equipment to mess up my yard. He asked how big the tree was and i told him I did not measure it but I did count the 175 growth rings so it was big, big and bigger. He asked how far he would have to carry the wood and I told him he could back his truck or trailer right beside it and to just take what he wanted and I would burn the rest. He didn't believe I was real and I didn't understand his disbelief. He and his 4 men took almost every single stick of it and left only sawdust. Never heard these types of stories from the other side of the fence so I didn't know but I have been asked more than once if it was split and if I could bring it to them.


Lost another very large Red Oak.The center was hollow so no counting the rings but one of the limbs from it, the 3rd cut from the trunk was 22" across. I've had a hard time giving it away so I had to buy a log splitter that tilted vertical because the cuts were waaaaaay to heavy to lift. People wanted it after I cut and split it and some even came and hauled it. All free and have 3 more on the ground that a storm took down. I have about 8 years of firewood already split and stacked in the wood shed and at my age how much more would I need. Right? Anyway, I guess I'm just going to have to cut and split it to get the area cleaned up. Seems people just don't want to work anymore.


----------



## Freudianfloyd

I have been seeing this posted on Marketplace lately. Who wouldn't pay $5 for $0.41 cents on a hand painted piece of wood?

But, here is a project for all those tree cookies you guys like to make.


----------



## Philbert

Freudianfloyd said:


> I have been seeing this posted on Marketplace lately. Who wouldn't pay $5 for $0.41 cents on a hand painted piece of wood?


Looks like it's quarter sawn!

Philbert


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

Freudianfloyd said:


> I have been seeing this posted on Marketplace lately. Who wouldn't pay $5 for $0.41 cents on a hand painted piece of wood?
> 
> But, here is a project for all those tree cookies you guys like to make.
> 
> View attachment 848753


A special year? Hell we're living that now!


----------



## H-Ranch

Freudianfloyd said:


> I have been seeing this posted on Marketplace lately. Who wouldn't pay $5 for $0.41 cents on a hand painted piece of wood?
> 
> But, here is a project for all those tree cookies you guys like to make.
> 
> View attachment 848753


But they did such a good job with the gold Sharpie and the glue...


----------



## Ash_403

H-Ranch said:


> But they did such a good job with the gold Sharpie and the glue...


I have to agree. I have a difficult time finding anything special about that piece. Looks like a 5 year old made it.
If it was my child that made it, then it might be a little higher on the special list.


----------



## Philbert

Had a cheap roof rack posted on CL for several weeks. “56 inches wide”. A guy contacted me and said he wanted it, but could not come right away. Dragged on for two weeks.

Finally calls to set something up. “The rain gutters on my van are 65 inches apart thank it will fit?“

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Had a cheap roof rack posted on CL for several weeks. “56 inches wide”. A guy contacted me and said he wanted it, but could not come right away. Dragged on for two weeks.
> 
> Finally calls to set something up. “The rain gutters on my van are 65 inches apart thank it will fit?“
> 
> Philbert


I just do not have patience for people who want to buy stuff "later" and then the excuses start to roll in.

Interestingly enough when I sell stuff through our Lions Club, people are respectful and do not haggle. Anything I sell through my personal account turns out to be a gong show with all of the typical flakey buyers.


----------



## H-Ranch

Philbert said:


> Had a cheap roof rack posted on CL for several weeks. “56 inches wide”. A guy contacted me and said he wanted it, but could not come right away. Dragged on for two weeks.
> 
> Finally calls to set something up. “The rain gutters on my van are 65 inches apart thank it will fit?“
> 
> Philbert


I had a Jeep liftgate posted once and got a guy saying he wanted it. Sent several back and forth emails trying to get him to pick a date and time. Finally had it loaded on the truck to meet at a parking lot local to me after I picked a time and he agreed. I was literally driving out of the driveway when he asked me if I could meet at his location 40 minutes away. I told him it was no longer for sale. Reposted it for a lower price and he asked about it again. I told him the original price. He sent a screen shot of the posting at my new price. I sent him a screenshot of the posting at the old price. He said he was a single dad and didn't have a lot of time and didn't understand why I was upset. I told him that wasn't the issue - I let him pick the time, but the problem was in 10 emails he never once made a commitment despite my repeated direct question asking for one.

Lesson learned for me - first cash that shows up gets it.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I sell my saws on Craigslist. Cash in fist, my front porch.

I’ll hold a saw if a guy makes an appointment but be he late or a no show his phone number gets blocked.

“No saw for you!”


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

I bought 3 25" stihl es bars for 200.00 this week ,nib .
I thought it was a good deal and contacted the seller and had work close to his location in 2 weeks .I told him if he still had them I'd like them.
When I met with him 2 weeks later after calling and agreeing on a meeting spot , he told me that 8-10 people had contacted him but I was the first one to actually show up with money!


----------



## svk

Check out that pull handle. Maybe more fitting for WTF?!


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Check out that pull handle. Maybe more fitting for WTF?!


Battery start - ahead of it's time!

Philbert


----------



## kevin j

H-Ranch said:


> I had a Jeep liftgate posted once and got a guy saying he wanted it. Sent several back and forth emails trying to get him to pick a date and time. Finally had it loaded on the truck to meet at a parking lot local to me after I picked a time and he agreed. I was literally driving out of the driveway when he asked me if I could meet at his location 40 minutes away. I told him it was no longer for sale. Reposted it for a lower price and he asked about it again. I told him the original price. He sent a screen shot of the posting at my new price. I sent him a screenshot of the posting at the old price. He said he was a single dad and didn't have a lot of time and didn't understand why I was upset. I told him that wasn't the issue - I let him pick the time, but the problem was in 10 emails he never once made a commitment despite my repeated direct question asking for one.
> 
> Lesson learned for me - first cash that shows up gets it.



I may have posted this before. But this is exactly how craigslist goes


----------



## muddstopper

Thats a good one Kevin. I just added a link to that on a lawnmower I am selling. If everybody that has said they where coming to get the mower had showed up, I would have to make a bigger parking space for them to all park in.


----------



## unclemoustache




----------



## swm63

This may have been posted before...


----------



## Philbert

_*It's the FREE Shipping that really closes the deal!*_





Philbert


----------



## Philbert

*Here's Another Educated Seller . . .*


'Pro Chainsaw Tool' shown with a piece of Shimano bicycle chain . . .

Philbert


----------



## svk

Wow what a deal!


----------



## Woodslasher

Here’s a response I got to the pictured livestock cage ad I put up on craigslist. Just to clarify, the dog was the best dog I’ve ever had, she was sweet, loyal, and would have given her live to protect any of us, and she did NOT live in a cage, ever!


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

Woodslasher said:


> Here’s a response I got to the pictured livestock cage ad I put up on craigslist. Just to clarify, the dog was the best dog I’ve ever had, she was sweet, loyal, and would have given her live to protect any of us, and she did NOT live in a cage, ever!
> View attachment 854863
> View attachment 854864


Obviously another internet "Hero"? I like how they use their real name.


----------



## tickbitintn

It's a sad world we live in today.
That's for sure.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

*Another 'only used a few times' offer!*




Must be really abrasive wood, and a lotta years between uses . . . .

Philbert


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

Philbert said:


> *Another 'only used a few times' offer!*
> 
> View attachment 854865
> 
> 
> Must be really abrasive wood, and a lotta years between uses . . . .
> 
> Philbert


Must have lost the fuel cap too, in the few times it was used.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

What is it with the ms180 ,I see this all the time?

This was a short correspondence between myself and the seller.
I didnt inform them I bought mine for 25$.


----------



## svk

Maintenance supervisor said:


> View attachment 854873
> 
> What is it with the ms180 ,I see this all the time?View attachment 854874
> 
> This was a short correspondence between myself and the seller.
> I didnt inform them I bought mine for 25$.


Lol what a steal. He’ll knock off 20 bucks for a saw that is worth half that.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

I was selling a 06 ford ranger that I purchased new a few years back. The truck was a 2 door supercab with the factory rear seat delete option. I had a guy message me and ask if I was sure if it was a 2 door and what I did with the back seats.

I did actually sell it on CL to a normal person.


----------



## svk

wanted free firewood near lebanon,pa 17042 - wanted - by owner - sale


wanted free firewood near lebanon,pa wood must be mangable sorry no pine



harrisburg.craigslist.org




Only "imbilesiles" would burn pine anyhow.


----------



## sirbuildalot

Gunny's slippin'

Why doesn't it say must be bucked, split, stacked, and seasoned???

Raise your expectations man!!!


----------



## MacAttack

I wish I could remember who asked me about this post, Duce, SVK, one of those guys I thought... but here is the "I KNOW WHAT I HAVE" Craigslist ad that's been up for a looong time with some old saw:

It was down for a while but back up again, haha. NO DREAMERS









Antique chainsaw - farm & garden - by owner - sale


Basement find! Meier line antique chainsaw is complete. Has compression, that is all I know about...



buffalo.craigslist.org


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Woodslasher said:


> Here’s a response I got to the pictured livestock cage ad I put up on craigslist. Just to clarify, the dog was the best dog I’ve ever had, she was sweet, loyal, and would have given her live to protect any of us, and she did NOT live in a cage, ever!
> View attachment 854863
> View attachment 854864



I need some of that see through solid steel!


----------



## Woodslasher

ChoppyChoppy said:


> I need some of that see through solid steel!


You’re right, I should have said mesh rather than solid steel. Well, that’s what happens when your brain is fried.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I did a ‘walnut’ search on C’list under building material. 

OMG the number of adds for rotted yard trees!

[emoji2960]


Walnut Wood For Sale https://kansascity.craigslist.org/mat/d/kansas-city-walnut-wood-for-sale/7196673921.html

Another:

Thick and Long Black Walnut Logs https://joplin.craigslist.org/mat/d/joplin-thick-and-long-black-walnut-logs/7172559612.html


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

Maintenance supervisor said:


> View attachment 854873
> 
> What is it with the ms180 ,I see this all the time?View attachment 854874
> 
> This was a short correspondence between myself and the seller.
> I didnt inform them I bought mine for 25$.


He lowered his price to 150.00.


----------



## Lee192233

In case anyone's interested.....  

Looks like there's maybe two good logs in that pile. Hard to believe people think that a pile of wood from your walnut tree in your yard is worth that. Probably has nails in it too.
Lee


----------



## Husky Man

Jakers said:


> View attachment 848472




Actually, for a Marina owner, that would be a smokin deal.

I have seen winches like that used for anchoring docks on Lakes that have Extreme level changes. Lake Shasta in Californicated has ramp usability charts showing ramps accessible from Full Pool to a 210' draw down level. They just winch up the concrete anchors, move the docks to deeper water, and lower the anchors again, they are never moving the anchors much line length, probably less than 25' at a time, so a manual winch is adequate, and there is no hassles with a power supply for a powered winch

I doubt that listing would have lasted long at $100 in Redding, or Lakehead, CA.


Doug 

Edit, I just noticed that was in "Watertown" so it's very likely, that was used as a marina anchor winch.


----------



## H-Ranch

Anybody "shopping" for some firewood?


----------



## Freudianfloyd

Ran across this ad today. Must be a heck of a port job.


----------



## Philbert

‘_I bought this saw new, then ruined it with a Dremel tool, and am trying to dump my mistakes on someone else. I only ran one tank of fuel (‘gas’?) through it, although, for some reason, I have several new bars and chains for it. By ‘one tree’ I mean ‘one forest_’’

Philbert


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

I wished I lived closer to Nastyville, so I could call and ask if I could bring a 372 over to compare? Haha.


----------



## Lee192233

Thought this was a good one. $100 for a block of ash!  

Lee


----------



## Woodslasher

That's too much, even for a nice piece of ash.


----------



## Philbert

40 year old (?) chainsaw: Used One Time!!!



"_Calls only please !!!!!!!_" (no phone number listed)

Philbert


----------



## Woodslasher




----------



## 67L36Driver

Highly valuable walnut. [emoji847]









2 large Walnut trees - materials - by owner - sale


I have 2 large walnut trees for sale for $100 cash each. You must cut down both trees and remove...



kansascity.craigslist.org


----------



## Philbert

_'Calls only'_ (no phone number listed).








Foley-Belsaw Chainsaw Sharpener - farm & garden - by owner - sale


Foley-Belsaw chainsaw sharpener for sale. $300 cash or best offer. Calls only; no texting. Thank you. Call:



minneapolis.craigslist.org








Philbert


----------



## olyman

Woodslasher said:


> View attachment 858782


must be some GOOD stuff hes smoking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElevatorGuy




----------



## homemade

ElevatorGuy said:


> View attachment 861689



And people say there are no jobs out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElevatorGuy

At a whopping $15 bucks an hour I’m sure they got a lot of replies.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

If you garnishing a government check already its un taxed money! Id be tempted


----------



## LondonNeil

i'd love to follow up on these. I'd love to know if the ad posters are the fools, or if they manage to find a fool.


----------



## stihlaficionado




----------



## tla100

Local one. Actually not bad deal!!!!


----------



## clint53

Free. 
Anybody willing to help me haul.


----------



## clint53




----------



## tilenick

ElevatorGuy said:


> View attachment 861689


I would burn it on site.


----------



## kevin j

Labor AND truck for $15/hr ? Labor must be cheap in that area


----------



## olyman

sirbuildalot said:


> Gunny's slippin'
> 
> Why doesn't it say must be bucked, split, stacked, and seasoned???
> 
> Raise your expectations man!!!


also must be oak only for the great gunny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElevatorGuy

kevin j said:


> Labor AND truck for $15/hr ? Labor must be cheap in that area



Not really, That’s why I posted it. I’m not showing up for less than $50 an hour. $75 minimum an hour if you want the tractor too.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

stihlaficionado said:


> View attachment 862621


Did @yooper post that?


----------



## yooper

Duce said:


> Did @yooper post that?


No, but I’ll be happy to consider all trades.


----------



## yooper

This one is on the chopping block tonight.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

yooper said:


> This one is on the chopping block tonight. View attachment 863064


Don't you just trim the top. Show us your small chainsaw you use.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

$500 a tree, sorry can’t afford more. Lmao, Good luck!


----------



## clint53

ElevatorGuy said:


> $500 a tree, sorry can’t afford more. Lmao, Good luck!View attachment 863145
> View attachment 863146


My wife and I removed a big white oak a month ago for a couple in the mid 80's for free. We did get the wood, which we didn't need.
That's the way we do it here, but we are a dying breed.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

clint53 said:


> My wife and I removed a big white oak a month ago for a couple in the mid 80's for free. We did get the wood, which we didn't need.
> That's the way we do it here, but we are a dying breed.


If it were true maybe but the whole ad seems suspect and it’s in a very ghetto area. People want stuff for free or next to nothing. Both of these trees are close to the house, fence and shed. I’m guessing they’ve been quoted 2k+ and they don’t wanna pay it. They still want the job done, a contract signed, proof of insurance...


----------



## clint53

ElevatorGuy said:


> If it were true maybe but the whole ad seems suspect and it’s in a very ghetto area. People want stuff for free or next to nothing. Both of these trees are close to the house, fence and shed. I’m guessing they’ve been quoted 2k+ and they don’t wanna pay it. They still want the job done, a contract signed, proof of insurance...


Yes. You have some good points I hadn't seen or expected.


----------



## clint53

ElevatorGuy said:


> If it were true maybe but the whole ad seems suspect and it’s in a very ghetto area. People want stuff for free or next to nothing. Both of these trees are close to the house, fence and shed. I’m guessing they’ve been quoted 2k+ and they don’t wanna pay it. They still want the job done, a contract signed, proof of insurance...


We live in such a low crime area we don't think like other people that live in or around bigger cities.


----------



## svk

ElevatorGuy said:


> If it were true maybe but the whole ad seems suspect and it’s in a very ghetto area. People want stuff for free or next to nothing. Both of these trees are close to the house, fence and shed. I’m guessing they’ve been quoted 2k+ and they don’t wanna pay it. They still want the job done, a contract signed, proof of insurance...


Yeah and there is still a chance that once the job is done, they lock their doors and don't pay!


----------



## johndeereg

Why pickup free firewood, when you can pay for it in tree form haha?


----------



## sevensandeights




----------



## John Lyngdal

This is nothing to laugh about....
* Free old chainsaw *








© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
Old chain saw I found in a barn I was cleaning out. Don't need it so it's free.


----------



## Woodslasher

Where is it?


----------



## 95custmz

sevensandeights said:


> View attachment 864492



Don’t low ball me. I know what I’ve got! [emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Lyngdal

Woodslasher said:


> Where is it?


Not telling.....
I'm trying to make arrangements to pick it up.


----------



## Woodslasher

I was only interested in the location in the event that it wasn't local to you. Remember to post up pics in the "You Suck" thread!


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Blow it up! Seriously wtf!


----------



## ElevatorGuy

The make and condition made me laugh!


----------



## Philbert

I love how adding a $10 file guide to a used saw increases its value by $50. 

Philbert


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Tree 2 was 100’ last month and still no takers


----------



## olyman

ElevatorGuy said:


> Tree 2 was 100’ last month and still no takers View attachment 867067


plenty of brain dead on craigslist


----------



## kevin j

Well, if ‘customer can’t afford to pay more’ that should determine the price? I wonder if that would work like other parts of the economy. Like the new truck that I would like.


----------



## Philbert

kevin j said:


> Well, if ‘customer can’t afford to pay more’ that should determine the price? I wonder if that would work like other parts of the economy. Like the new truck that I would like.


Maybe offer to nibble away at the tree, as money permits?

Philbert


----------



## float89

We are all in the wrong business...


----------



## ktmtigger

float89 said:


> We are all in the wrong business...
> 
> View attachment 867488


I bet he's sold a bit too. I had a baker buy a bunch awhile back to put cakes on

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## unclemoustache




----------



## kevin j

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 867532



Those actually have a valid use, although probably not that quantity. They’re used for staining traps black, and also work well to put a matte gray rust resistant finish on knives and axes. And I think for dying certain fabrics


----------



## gumneck

◀ prev ▲ next ▶

FREE WOOD! If you cut the trees (Hampton)​© craigslist 
condition: *new*
I have big hardwood trees in my front and back yard. They pretty much take up most my shade. I don’t have the money to have it cut down, so if any one is in need of any wood: feel free to contact me.

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers
post id: 7230113748

posted: about 11 hours ago


----------



## unclemoustache

Somebody sure "let their imagination run wild!" 



.


----------



## Ash_403

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 868421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody sure "let their imagination run wild!"
> 
> 
> 
> .


Still not worth it... 
even if it came with the hand-truck.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

500 pounds of red oak! Haha


----------



## ElevatorGuy

People are nuts!


----------



## olyman

ElevatorGuy said:


> People are nuts!View attachment 869060


brain dead they are,,just like that majical million dollar walnut tree...………..


----------



## svk

Restored?


----------



## Woodslasher




----------



## Philbert

Maybe he can graze the horses on your property; agreement is that you get to keep the horses?

Philbert


----------



## svk

Tempting. A couple of 6” cedar trunks if you cut the trees down that are growing over his roof and haul off three pickup loads of brush.


----------



## motorhead99999

I am use to seeing chains on backwards but felling spikes? Wonder what else is backwards


----------



## motorhead99999

Here’s another one from the same guy. Guess he likes to put them back on upside down lol.


----------



## Philbert

motorhead99999 said:


> am use to seeing chains on backwards but felling spikes?


Keeps the saws from cutting too aggressively. 

Philbert


----------



## tickbitintn

Had a "I'll bring you 1/2 your asking price cash" offer at 5:46am yesterday.....

F-tards...

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

Like you were going to accept anything other than ‘cash’ at your original asking price? Or do you normally accept bonds, gold bouillon, livestock, etc.?

Philbert


----------



## tickbitintn

Philbert said:


> Like you were going to accept anything other than ‘cash’ at your original asking price? Or do you normally accept bonds, gold bouillon, livestock, etc.?
> 
> Philbert


Usually I just accept "highly valuable walnut" but I may have made an exception for equal weight in turkey since he offered so early!!
Lol

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## motolife313




----------



## DSW

Zero runtime.

What happens if it doesn't start when you get it home? Ha ha.


----------



## kevin j

I think I have posted the link before to Mathew Stevens, YOuTube, This is what will happen on CraighsList. Brilliant clip, every single CL buyer. The one ‘Caaaash’ hits here.


----------



## unclemoustache




----------



## Philbert

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 871052


People pay stupid money for white birch logs for decor.

Philbert


----------



## Jhenderson

Philbert said:


> People pay stupid money for white birch logs for decor.
> 
> Philbert


Around here its known as “ Romance Wood”.


----------



## olyman

Woodslasher said:


> View attachment 869128


such a quality deal!!!!!!! brain deads…………...


----------



## 67L36Driver

tickbitintn said:


> Had a "I'll bring you 1/2 your asking price cash" offer at 5:46am yesterday.....
> 
> F-tards...
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk



Send him “no saw for you !” and then block his number. 

[emoji108]


----------



## banjobart

ISO .22 gauge​


> I’m looking to purchase a .22 gauge. Preferably a ruger 10/22 but I’m not hard set on just that one. Let me know what you have and how much. I’d prefer to purchase off a local for a good deal before going to the store for one.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## ElevatorGuy

banjobart said:


> ISO .22 gauge​


Let me know when you find a 22 gauge 10/22.


----------



## svk

Funny, I thought boars were usually made out of pork.


----------



## olyman

svk said:


> Funny, I thought boars were usually made out of pork.
> View attachment 871431


that ought to be real cheap, the way that is painted...……...


----------



## svk

olyman said:


> that ought to be real cheap, the way that is painted...……...


That’s good camo up here!


----------



## olyman

svk said:


> That’s good camo up here!


oh my!!!


----------



## Lee192233

Here's a good deal! $800 for a clone with a hyway big bore!


----------



## jellyroll

Lee192233 said:


> Here's a good deal! $900 for a clone with a hyway big bore!
> View attachment 871594
> View attachment 871593


I wouldn't give over 300 new for a clone.


----------



## Lee192233

jellyroll said:


> I wouldn't give over 300 new for a clone.


Just a quick search on Google and I found a new 2020 661CM for $1269.95.


----------



## jellyroll

Lee192233 said:


> Just a quick search on Google and I found a new 2020 661CM for $1269.95.


Meh rather have a 044 or 066.


----------



## Jhenderson

$1279 list here. My local dealer will beat that by at least 10%.


----------



## MNGuns




----------



## muad

ElevatorGuy said:


> Let me know when you find a 22 gauge 10/22.



I have one for sale, and will even include some high-velocity .22 gauge ammo for it at just $1/round...


----------



## old guy

muad said:


> I have one for sale, and will even include some high-velocity .22 gauge ammo for it at just $1/round...


$1 a round? my first box of 50 .22 longs cost me .49 cents at Plourds hardware in Somerset Wis. somewhere back in the mid 50s.


----------



## muad

old guy said:


> $1 a round? my first box of 50 .22 longs cost me .49 cents at Plourds hardware in Somerset Wis. somewhere back in the mid 50s.



I was being sarcastic, LOL. Ammo prices are so crazy right now. I haven't bought .22LR since before Obamamania II.


----------



## sirbuildalot

__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## sevensandeights




----------



## Philbert

I posted a used, pro-grade drill press / lathe chuck recently on local CL. Summary of one exchange, over several emails:

Him: _Gee, I really want it, but that's a long way to drive for a chuck_ (maybe 20 miles?).
Me: _Sorry, this is where it is._
Him: _Do you ever drive down this way?_
Me: _No._
Him: _That's gonna cost me more than $5 in gas, plus the time._
Me: _Add $10 and I will mail it to you._
Him: _(. . . crickets . . . ).

Philbert_


----------



## Lee192233

Philbert said:


> I posted a used, pro-grade drill press / lathe chuck recently on local CL. Summary of one exchange, over several emails:
> 
> Him: _Gee, I really want it, but that's a long way to drive for a chuck_ (maybe 20 miles?).
> Me: _Sorry, this is where it is._
> Him: _Do you ever drive down this way?_
> Me: _No._
> Him: _That's gonna cost me more than $5 in gas, plus the time._
> Me: _Add $10 and I will mail it to you._
> Him: _(. . . crickets . . . ).
> 
> Philbert_


Typical CL exchange. 

I had a Craftsman radial arm saw listed. Guy says he wants to look at it. Comes over, looks it over, measures it and tells me he just wanted to measure it. He had no intentions to buy it from me. Wasted a half hour of my time for nothing! 

Lee


----------



## ktmtigger

Lee192233 said:


> Typical CL exchange.
> 
> I had a Craftsman radial arm saw listed. Guy says he wants to look at it. Comes over, looks it over, measures it and tells me he just wanted to measure it. He had no intentions to buy it from me. Wasted a half hour of my time for nothing!
> 
> Lee


Better patients than I. He would have left walking funny with the saw halfway up his ass

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhenderson

And nobody understands why I throw saws under the workbench rather than put up with the general public.


----------



## tickbitintn

I just sold a saw that I forgot that I even had on CL...

21 emails over 3 days and 4 phone calls...
Then drove a half hour away....

Last one I will ever waste my time on.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee192233

It's a pain in the a$$. Between the scammers and the tire kickers it truly becomes a hassle to try to sell things. I give more stuff away to people who need it. Feel better about that than the couple of bucks for hours of time wasted.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

I did just sell an old saw in very nice condition on CL , but only 3 emails and 2 phone calls , pretty rare.


----------



## svk

Donate the stuff to a charity. You can deduct it. For anyone in a mid to higher tax bracket you are getting roughly 1/3 the value back in tax savings, are helping out a charity, and don’t have to deal with tire kickers.


----------



## kevin j

Lee192233 said:


> It's a pain in the a$$. Between the scammers and the tire kickers it truly becomes a hassle to try to sell things. I give more stuff away to people who need it. Feel better about that than the couple of bucks for hours of time wasted.


This


----------



## sean donato

The last cl experience I had put me off selling my stuff. Too much hassle, amd apparently some liability for people being stupid as well.


----------



## svk

I have had better luck selling stuff on Facebook Marketplace than CL. Even if you do not believe in FB, having a profile just for selling is useful. Unlike CL, you get to see who is PM'ing you and potentially get an idea if they are legit (and local) or not. If you get some joker with an obviously false profile pic or are sharing weird/spammy things on their profile, easy to just hit the "block" button.

Block button is even better than ignore here as that person will never see you again.


----------



## Philbert

_"Buyer Beware, there are competitors up north and in MN that have stole our customers pictures and used them as their own on here but sell an inferior product. We have been in the business long before the competition and want what’s best for honest customers. "_

(This warning in an ad that sits on a spam cloud of about 2,000 unrelated key words added to manipulate your search. I am touched by their concern for honest customers).

Philbert


----------



## fishercat

jellyroll said:


> I wouldn't give over 300 new for a clone.


I wouldn't give you $3.00


----------



## jerrycmorrow

67L36Driver said:


> Send him “no saw for you !” and then block his number.
> 
> [emoji108]


I’ve got a low baller been offering less than half my price. Guess he thinks I’m desperate. Told him he could have it for my price plus $10. Next time it’ll be more


----------



## pauljoseph

Husqvarna 440e chain saw lot - farm & garden - by owner - sale


Bought all this Husqvarna supplies and the new 2020, 16" 440e chainsaw last month. Every thing in the pictures you get. I put about 3 hours and a can of premix gas thru this saw. It starts, runs...



greenville.craigslist.org




Don’t let this deal get by you!
40 cc chainsaw! His mom must’ve told him it is a “big boy toy”.


----------



## kevin j

Not a bad price for it all, but my curiosity is why did he buy all that much stuff to run one can of fuel and one log. I don’t see any blood


----------



## fishercat

kevin j said:


> Not a bad price for it all, but my curiosity is why did he buy all that much stuff to run one can of fuel and one log. I don’t see any blood


That's NOT a good price. Unless you're in Canada maybe.


----------



## svk

If a guy has a lot of $$ and some spare time, spending say $800 bucks on equipment to do a job that a contractor quoted him $5000 to do then he sells the stuff for $600 is a pretty good deal (to him).


----------



## Philbert

kevin j said:


> Not a bad price for it all, but my curiosity is why did he buy all that much stuff to run one can of fuel and one log. I don’t see any blood





svk said:


> If a guy has a lot of $$ and some spare time, spending say $800 bucks on equipment to do a job that a contractor quoted him $5000 to do then he sells the stuff for $600 is a pretty good deal (to him).


Maybe he decided that it's '_not for him_'?

Anyway, could be a good deal for someone looking for the same stuff (assuming that he did not straight gas it, or so something not shown in the photos).

Philbert


----------



## fishercat

svk said:


> If a guy has a lot of $$ and some spare time, spending say $800 bucks on equipment to do a job that a contractor quoted him $5000 to do then he sells the stuff for $600 is a pretty good deal (to him).


My guess is he voted for Biden and came to the realization that this man stuff just isn't his style.


----------



## pauljoseph

That’s a $300 saw, and if you paid $375 for a pair of chaps, a case, and a hat, I’m pretty sure you can get it cheaper. But if anybody’s interested, there’s the ad.


----------



## Philbert

pauljoseph said:


> That’s a $300 saw, and if you paid $375 for a pair of chaps, a case, and a hat, I’m pretty sure you can get it cheaper. But if anybody’s interested, there’s the ad.


Around here, I would expect:
saw $300
case $45
chaps $70
helmet $50
fuel $8
(3) wedges $18
grease gun $15
OEM bar oil $16
tool kit $20
----------------------
total $542 (+ tax) = $585, new.

Might be more at some stores ($9 chain at Menard's goes for $26 at some hardware stores, and $1.50 files go for as much as $6!!!).
I would see this as his starting offer - lot of guys like to do that on CL to 'negotiate', or to 'see what they can get'. Someone might get a good deal at $400.

Philbert


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

I pass through Belton on my way to some parks maybe I'll stop by and pretend not to be able to pick it up! Welp I'm not a big boy ? I guess , see ya!


----------



## lone wolf

Philbert said:


> I posted a used, pro-grade drill press / lathe chuck recently on local CL. Summary of one exchange, over several emails:
> 
> Him: _Gee, I really want it, but that's a long way to drive for a chuck_ (maybe 20 miles?).
> Me: _Sorry, this is where it is._
> Him: _Do you ever drive down this way?_
> Me: _No._
> Him: _That's gonna cost me more than $5 in gas, plus the time._
> Me: _Add $10 and I will mail it to you._
> Him: _(. . . crickets . . . ).
> 
> Philbert_


Well on the up side at least you were fore warned of the trouble you would be in for. When they start crap before the deal you can be sure they are trouble.


----------



## tickbitintn

tickbitintn said:


> I just sold a saw that I forgot that I even had on CL...
> 
> 21 emails over 3 days and 4 phone calls...
> Then drove a half hour away....
> 
> Last one I will ever waste my time on.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Guy that ran me through the ringer on this deal sends me pics of some sludge running through the clutch cover today....

WTF do you think he put in the oil tank???

I ran the saw for at least an hour buried in red oak, refueled and filled tank and ran half of that out a week before I sold it with 0 issues!!






Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee192233

tickbitintn said:


> WTF do you think he put in the oil tank???


I hope he's not blaming you for it. I always remind people who buy anything from me that I have a tail light warranty. As soon as I can't see 'em, no more warranty. Also why I never sell to friends and family. 

Looks to me like he was using up the old diesel drain oil. Nothing better for the oil pump, bar and chain!

When people spend good money on equipment I just can't figure out why they try to pinch pennies. It's like using cheap oil and filters on a $50k truck. Doesn't make sense.

Lee


----------



## tickbitintn

Lee192233 said:


> I hope he's not blaming you for it. I always remind people who buy anything from me that I have a tail light warranty. As soon as I can't see 'em, no more warranty. Also why I never sell to friends and family.
> 
> Looks to me like he was using up the old diesel drain oil. Nothing better for the oil pump, bar and chain!
> 
> When people spend good money on equipment I just can't figure out why they try to pinch pennies. It's like using cheap oil and filters on a $50k truck. Doesn't make sense.
> 
> Lee


Yeah that's obviously not bar oil...
Wonder if he dumped premix oil in the bar oil tank....

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## lone wolf

tickbitintn said:


> Guy that ran me through the ringer on this deal sends me pics of some sludge running through the clutch cover today....
> 
> WTF do you think he put in the oil tank???
> 
> I ran the saw for at least an hour buried in red oak, refueled and filled tank and ran half of that out a week before I sold it with 0 issues!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Used engine oil and saw dust.


----------



## fishercat

lone wolf said:


> Used engine oil and saw dust.


Tell him to enjoy his saw.


----------



## 2412

svk said:


> If a guy has a lot of $$ and some spare time, spending say $800 bucks on equipment to do a job that a contractor quoted him $5000 to do then he sells the stuff for $600 is a pretty good deal (to him).



I don’t see hearing protection. It probably gave him a headache.


----------



## Woodslasher

tickbitintn said:


> Guy that ran me through the ringer on this deal sends me pics of some sludge running through the clutch cover today....
> 
> WTF do you think he put in the oil tank???
> 
> I ran the saw for at least an hour buried in red oak, refueled and filled tank and ran half of that out a week before I sold it with 0 issues!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Looks like he's cutting sandy beachwood, the chain is probably duller than hell and only producing powder instead of chips which, coupled with the fact that he's using used motor oil as bar oil probably produced that paste.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

Not craigslist, but equally as ridiculous ! I'm in the wrong dam business. The bark was even stapled on!


----------



## capetrees

pauljoseph said:


> Husqvarna 440e chain saw lot - farm & garden - by owner - sale
> 
> 
> Bought all this Husqvarna supplies and the new 2020, 16" 440e chainsaw last month. Every thing in the pictures you get. I put about 3 hours and a can of premix gas thru this saw. It starts, runs...
> 
> 
> 
> greenville.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t let this deal get by you!
> 40 cc chainsaw! His mom must’ve told him it is a “big boy toy”.


looks to me the former mrs. is selling someones stuff.


----------



## cookies

i have watched this guy try to sell this saw for about a year, this is not his first ad trying to sell it. I was rooting for him getting the 600 asking price over the last year, still no bites at his much lower re pricing. That being said he was quite rude when i offered him 250...the link is a pic of the ad








Screenshot


Captured with Lightshot




prnt.sc


----------



## Philbert

'_Runs great. Used a few times._'

Classic description. Just like, _'It's a runner!_'

Philbert


----------



## capetrees

Philbert said:


> '_Runs great. Used a few times._'
> 
> Classic description. Just like, _'It's a runner!_'
> 
> Philbert


or "mint"


----------



## cookies

tickbitintn said:


> Guy that ran me through the ringer on this deal sends me pics of some sludge running through the clutch cover today....
> 
> WTF do you think he put in the oil tank???
> 
> I ran the saw for at least an hour buried in red oak, refueled and filled tank and ran half of that out a week before I sold it with 0 issues!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Tell him you buy broken saws then promptly offer him 40 bucks and he delivers it...bet he fuqs off since it looks like he used motor oil and created sawdust paste from cutting slabs with a dull chain.


----------



## svk

Cast iron is my other hobby besides saws. You frequently see modern iron priced more than retail or something like this that is “seasoned”.


----------



## kevin j

svk said:


> Cast iron is my other hobby besides saws. You frequently see modern iron priced more than retail or something like this that is “seasoned”.



my main stovetop frying pan is family pass down and i think close to 100 yrs old.


----------



## fishercat

Lee192233 said:


> Typical CL exchange.
> 
> I had a Craftsman radial arm saw listed. Guy says he wants to look at it. Comes over, looks it over, measures it and tells me he just wanted to measure it. He had no intentions to buy it from me. Wasted a half hour of my time for nothing!
> 
> Lee


You should have kicked him I'm the shins.


----------



## svk




----------



## Maintenance supervisor

Jesus ,does it come with Ginger and Mary ann?


----------



## Philbert

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Jesus ,does it come with Ginger and Mary ann?


Exactly what I was thinking!

Philbert


----------



## H-Ranch

I love the "ran when my great great grandpa had it" part.


----------



## svk

What a deal. Two “skillits” of unknown quality and one stored in a chicken coop.


----------



## lone wolf

svk said:


> What a deal. Two “skillits” of unknown quality and one stored in a chicken coop.
> View attachment 881143
> View attachment 881144
> View attachment 881145


Desperate delusional crackheads!


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> What a deal. Two “skillits” of unknown quality and one stored in a chicken coop.
> View attachment 881143
> View attachment 881144
> View attachment 881145


So, are you ‘panning’ this ad? 

What’s a ‘fair’ price for a used one in ‘average’ condition?

Philbert


----------



## svk

The one with the hole in the middle is a divided cornbread pan. If it’s American and restored it would probably be a 25 dollar pan. 

The other skillets could be $3-5 or could be a lot more. But with pics like that it’s a joke.


----------



## Philbert

I’ll keep an eye out at garage sales for ‘ya. 

Philbert


----------



## tla100

Give Ron a call if you want some New Old Stock Homelite Super XL Auto's.....just a cool $295 each, with bar and chain. New been fueled up!!! I laughed out loud when he told me...


----------



## Jakers

Flux capacitor - $150 (Jamestown)​






Flux capacitor out of a mid 80s delorion. Bought as a project but wont work in my Chevy S-10 and I just dont have time to deal with it. Was told it worked from the guy I bought it from, but no guarantees. I am firm on price, even if doesn't work its complete and they are getting tough to find. No emails, please call or text Chad with questions at 701-7 eight 9- one two seven 3.


----------



## rarefish383

tickbitintn said:


> Yeah that's obviously not bar oil...
> Wonder if he dumped premix oil in the bar oil tank....
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Absolutely not. I have run out of bar oil and all I had was a quart of mixing oil. It worked just fine, and didn't turn black.


----------



## rarefish383

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Jesus ,does it come with Ginger and Mary ann?


Sorry, Mary Anne passed not long ago.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

rarefish383 said:


> Sorry, Mary Anne passed not long ago.


More of my dreams, gone


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Firewood 100% oak - farm & garden - by owner - sale


70 + Years old trees white oak wood for sale I am interested to sell all Two + Big truck load Pickup only No Delivery If you see the add it’s available Any questions call Price $ 1000



washingtondc.craigslist.org


----------



## ElevatorGuy

This guy gets it!









Firewood, nobody wants - free stuff


Nobody wants to cut your tree down for junk firewood and haul it off your property for free, after months you should figure it out. Week after week, give it up man!



washingtondc.craigslist.org


----------



## svk

ElevatorGuy said:


> This guy gets it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firewood, nobody wants - free stuff
> 
> 
> Nobody wants to cut your tree down for junk firewood and haul it off your property for free, after months you should figure it out. Week after week, give it up man!
> 
> 
> 
> washingtondc.craigslist.org


That’s awesome


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> That’s awesome


Now if we could get this guy on the highly valuable black walnut kick..... lol


----------



## cookies

Chainsaw MS660 92cc 36" bar and chain - farm & garden - by dealer -...


Chainsaw MS660 92cc 36" bar and chain. Call or text me at .



tallahassee.craigslist.org




does this look like a clone with a stihl bar?


----------



## sean donato

cookies said:


> Chainsaw MS660 92cc 36" bar and chain - farm & garden - by dealer -...
> 
> 
> Chainsaw MS660 92cc 36" bar and chain. Call or text me at .
> 
> 
> 
> tallahassee.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does this look like a clone with a stihl bar?


Sure does.


----------



## GeeVee

sean donato said:


> Sure does.


Sean Donato- do you have a relative named Justin Donato living in Florida? I play disc golf with him.


----------



## sean donato

GeeVee said:


> Sean Donato- do you have a relative named Justin Donato living in Florida? I play disc golf with him.


I have no idea, I dont really know anyone on my biological fathers side. I was adopted in my teens, and we decided not to have my last name changed. So it's possible. Never met my biological father, or any of his family.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> What a deal. Two “skillits” of unknown quality and one stored in a chicken coop.
> View attachment 881143
> View attachment 881144
> View attachment 881145


that one looks like it is already seasoned for bacon and eggs! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

lone wolf said:


> Used engine oil and saw dust.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

fishercat said:


> You should have kicked him I'm the shins.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Jhenderson said:


> And nobody understands why I throw saws under the workbench rather than put up with the general public.


I can remember the 'good ol days'... no internet, no cell fones... just newspaper and dial fones. put an ad in local paper, Classifieds - Auto Parts & Accs... with phone #... and just about every call... legit. and if interested boneafides showed up. ez to qualify a guy on fone. now all they want to do is email, text... and 'got any more pix!??'...

just ck the recent Inaugural... those good ol days are long gone along with some other things, too.


----------



## pauljoseph

ElevatorGuy said:


> Firewood 100% oak - farm & garden - by owner - sale
> 
> 
> 70 + Years old trees white oak wood for sale I am interested to sell all Two + Big truck load Pickup only No Delivery If you see the add it’s available Any questions call Price $ 1000
> 
> 
> 
> washingtondc.craigslist.org


Wow! I remember seeing on craigslist a guy that was selling cords of firewood for something stupid, like $1000. What the hell are people thinking?


----------



## tla100

There are deals tho, talking to guy that works at the scrap yard and he picked up a newer rider lawn tractor, 54" mower deck, with snowblower for $300. Everything well taken care of, seller never listed his phone, just email. Guy emailed and day later seller replied. Seller said he was first guy to reply to add in 2 weeks. 

Deals out there!


----------



## svk

High value due to the extra long blade? Normally this would be a $35 saw.


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> High value due to the extra long blade? Normally this would be a $35 saw.
> View attachment 885328


Heck I got a running 10-10a that I'd let go for that, and as far as I'm concerned its 10x better saw.


----------



## jetsam

tla100 said:


> There are deals tho, talking to guy that works at the scrap yard and he picked up a newer rider lawn tractor, 54" mower deck, with snowblower for $300. Everything well taken care of, seller never listed his phone, just email. Guy emailed and day later seller replied. Seller said he was first guy to reply to add in 2 weeks.
> 
> Deals out there!



Yeah, but it's technically illegal to sell your neighbor's lawn tractor while he's at work, even if he does park it outside...


----------



## Philbert

*Today's CraigsList Adventure*
'CL' = _CL_oak and Dagger? - Craig's LIst conversation today _for a $10 item_.

(Him - email): _Can you deliver this to my wife's office at xxx and yyy streets?_

(Me - email): _Send me a phone number to set something up._
NOTE: I normally do not deliver, but this was just a few blocks away, and I was about to run some errands anyway. It was something that had been listed for a while, and I was happy to sell it.

He emails me his phone number carefully disguised as '123-456-789-four'. But the bottom of his email had his 'signature':
Joe Smith 
Smith Construction
Phone: 123-456-7894
Address: . . .

(Me): _I can do this right now if that works for you._

(Him): _My wife does not want you to know where she works. And she is afraid of CORONAVIRUS. She will be in a black hatchback. Put the item in the rear hatch and the $10 will be there._
So now it is sounding like a meth deal . . .

(Me): _What is her name?_

(Him): _I'm not gonna tell you._

(Me): _OK, I will call her 'Mrs. Joe'. What kind of car is it?_

(Him): _I'm not gonna tell you. It will be the only black hatchback at the corner._

(Me): _First of all this is sounding creepy. How do I know that you are not gonna rip me off for this $10 item? I have to find the car. And once I do, it won't be a secret anymore, will it?_

(Him): _OK, it's a Toyota Prius. What kind of car do you have?_

(Me): _A Subaru._
Well, the 'drop' went off pretty smooth. Glad I watched that Clint Eastwood movie before! Apparently, she snapped a photo of the goods and sent it to him, because I got a call.

(Him): _It does not look like the picture on Craig's List. I don't see the label._

(Me):_ Tell your wife to turn it over._

This is why I don't like to deliver stuff.

Philbert


----------



## Stonesforbrains

Philbert said:


> *Today's CraigsList Adventure*
> 'CL' = _CL_oak and Dagger? - Craig's LIst conversation today _for a $10 item_.
> 
> (Him - email): _Can you deliver this to my wife's office at xxx and yyy streets?_
> 
> (Me - email): _Send me a phone number to set something up._
> NOTE: I normally do not deliver, but this was just a few blocks away, and I was about to run some errands anyway. It was something that had been listed for a while, and I was happy to sell it.
> 
> He emails me his phone number carefully disguised as '123-456-789-four'. But the bottom of his email had his 'signature':
> Joe Smith
> Smith Construction
> Phone: 123-456-7894
> Address: . . .
> 
> (Me): _I can do this right now if that works for you._
> 
> (Him): _My wife does not want you to know where she works. And she is afraid of CORONAVIRUS. She will be in a black hatchback. Put the item in the rear hatch and the $10 will be there._
> So now it is sounding like a meth deal . . .
> 
> (Me): _What is her name?_
> 
> (Him): _I'm not gonna tell you._
> 
> (Me): _OK, I will call her 'Mrs. Joe'. What kind of car is it?_
> 
> (Him): _I'm not gonna tell you. It will be the only black hatchback at the corner._
> 
> (Me): _First of all this is sounding creepy. How do I know that you are not gonna rip me off for this $10 item? I have to find the car. And once I do, it won't be a secret anymore, will it?_
> 
> (Him): _OK, it's a Toyota Prius. What kind of car do you have?_
> 
> (Me): _A Subaru._
> Well, the 'drop' went off pretty smooth. Glad I watched that Clint Eastwood movie before! Apparently, she snapped a photo of the goods and sent it to him, because I got a call.
> 
> (Him): _It does not look like the picture on Craig's List. I don't see the label._
> 
> (Me):_ Tell your wife to turn it over._
> 
> This is why I don't like to deliver stuff.
> 
> Philbert


I had a guy that worked with me that bought and sold guns on Craig’s list. I told him he was nuts! He said “I have them meet me at the local sheriffs office parking lot and if they don’t want to deal that’s cool, I don’t want to buy from them cause its not legit.” He said he usually called the sheriffs office to let them know that there was going to be a private transaction taking place. Never had any issues and actually bought and sold several guns to/from officers private collections through Craig’s list. This was in Texas maybe 6 years ago. I still thought he was crazy but he did have a nice collection of pistols.


----------



## jetsam

Philbert said:


> *Today's CraigsList Adventure*
> 'CL' = _CL_oak and Dagger? - Craig's LIst conversation today _for a $10 item_.
> 
> (Him - email): _Can you deliver this to my wife's office at xxx and yyy streets?_
> 
> (Me - email): _Send me a phone number to set something up._
> NOTE: I normally do not deliver, but this was just a few blocks away, and I was about to run some errands anyway. It was something that had been listed for a while, and I was happy to sell it.
> 
> He emails me his phone number carefully disguised as '123-456-789-four'. But the bottom of his email had his 'signature':
> Joe Smith
> Smith Construction
> Phone: 123-456-7894
> Address: . . .
> 
> (Me): _I can do this right now if that works for you._
> 
> (Him): _My wife does not want you to know where she works. And she is afraid of CORONAVIRUS. She will be in a black hatchback. Put the item in the rear hatch and the $10 will be there._
> So now it is sounding like a meth deal . . .
> 
> (Me): _What is her name?_
> 
> (Him): _I'm not gonna tell you._
> 
> (Me): _OK, I will call her 'Mrs. Joe'. What kind of car is it?_
> 
> (Him): _I'm not gonna tell you. It will be the only black hatchback at the corner._
> 
> (Me): _First of all this is sounding creepy. How do I know that you are not gonna rip me off for this $10 item? I have to find the car. And once I do, it won't be a secret anymore, will it?_
> 
> (Him): _OK, it's a Toyota Prius. What kind of car do you have?_
> 
> (Me): _A Subaru._
> Well, the 'drop' went off pretty smooth. Glad I watched that Clint Eastwood movie before! Apparently, she snapped a photo of the goods and sent it to him, because I got a call.
> 
> (Him): _It does not look like the picture on Craig's List. I don't see the label._
> 
> (Me):_ Tell your wife to turn it over._
> 
> This is why I don't like to deliver stuff.
> 
> Philbert



I used to scrounge for firewood sometimes because it sounded easier than dragging trees out of the woods, but I quit. Mostly because of Craigslist people.

I had it set up with one guy that I would go pick up some rounds that a tree service had left on the curb by his house. He wouldn't tell me the address, said he'd tell me right before I came to get it. Okay?? So at the appointed time I asked him for the address again, and he replied that his wife was watching on the security camera and he was calling the police because people were STEALING THE WOOD off his curb. Yes, they were stealing the wood that he had advertised on the "Free Stuff" section of Craigslist. And also he had some other stuff he needed me to pick up in back of the house.

I realized that 1) This information did not contain an address, and 2) it would be way easier and saner to go drop a tree than to deal with this guy and his wife, so I blocked him and did that. Hope it worked out for him with the police and The Case Of People Stealing Rounds Off The Curb.


----------



## unclemoustache




----------



## tickbitintn

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 886513


Did you already scoop up that deal??
Lol

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin j

An Ikea chimney?


----------



## stihlaficionado

On Chicago CL, but saw is in Wi I believe

$1800 or trade for antique race boat or Merc 20H
Even has the sticker stihl on the front


----------



## coog

Looks new.


----------



## stihlaficionado

coog said:


> Looks new.


Guy wrote he runs it 2 times a year & that's it.


----------



## jetsam

Guy's an antique fan... if it looked all beat up, it'd be $3600


----------



## jetsam

Do NOT pass up this marvelous chance to get a 480cfm chainsaw for only $140.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

Clones are expensive now?


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

some mistakes should be hidden not sold.


----------



## ktmtigger

Maintenance supervisor said:


> View attachment 892780
> some mistakes should be hidden not sold.


Was thinking the same thing I had 2 of them and gave them to my brother 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

ktmtigger said:


> Was thinking the same thing I had 2 of them and gave them to my brother
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I mean ,I love them with a big bore and a pop up piston, but that was not this ad.


----------



## jetsam




----------



## jetsam




----------



## unclemoustache

jetsam said:


> View attachment 892885






Actually there's nothing unreasonable about that. I'm starting to grow bamboo myself. There's a market for that stuff.



.


----------



## jetsam

unclemoustache said:


> Actually there's nothing unreasonable about that. I'm starting to grow bamboo myself. There's a market for that stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> .



Jeez, I have bamboo on my property, I cut a thousand dollars worth and threw it in the woods last year, by those prices anyway.

I do use it to make temporary poles for things, but I wouldn't pay money for a pole that lasts one year or two at best. Got locust that I can also cut for free that will last ten years plus.

I even tried burning it. It's tremendous work to process (you have to ventilate every segment so it doesn't explode, and the branches are annoying even with a machete)- and then after it's dry, it is mostly air by volume. You could heat your house with it (and I did for about a week) but for that amount of work you could heat for a couple months if you'd used the time to go get some oak instead.

Who buys it, and what do they want it for?


Get yourself a trencher and pour a concrete moat around that bamboo now, or you'll be chasing it in all directions forever. It's awful invasive stuff, and murder to get rid of (after you cut it down you have to go back with a pickaxe and dig out every single stalk or it will keep growing from there AND leave a sharp little landmine for you to drive over later).


----------



## Philbert

Go see what landscaping and garden stores sell them for. I thought it was a pretty good deal too. Plant stakes, tiki torch holders, decorative elements, etc.

Philbert


----------



## jetsam

Philbert said:


> Go see what landscaping and garden stores sell it for. I thought it was a pretty good deal too. Plant stakes, tiki torch holders, decorative elements, etc.
> 
> Philbert



If I find someplace that sells it, I'm asking if they want a new supplier!

I use it for canoe poles and wood pile markers every year.... but I have a couple truckloads rotting in the treeline right now. 

I think it didn't occur to me that anyone would pay money for bamboo because my brain has it filed under "invasive weeds that stab you", which is a category with not too many other things in it.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

It grows all over here too, people who have try to stop it spreading.


----------



## jetsam

Maintenance supervisor said:


> It grows all over here too, people who have try to stop it spreading.



I read that about 24" of concrete under the surface is enough that the rhizomes won't go under.

Not many people do that.

Got me a new machete and pickaxe handle for this year... told the wife I needed a Bobcat and she approved the chainsaw and hand tool budget pretty quick after that!


----------



## Philbert

jetsam said:


> If I find someplace that sells it, I'm asking if they want a new supplier!


_MANY_ , many years ago I worked for a chain of nursery / garden stores. We used to import it from ? I did not realize that it grew in the continental US. I would have thought 'Asia', 'South America', etc. Remember, people pay stupid money for birch logs, and 'real' wood' coasters from Etsy, so functional bamboo, at reasonable prices, should sell easier than firewood. I would try local hardware and home centers, nurseries, etc.: the national chains probably only buy from a central source. Or offer bundles on CL, like that guy.

BTW, I recall from years ago, that '_full house_ 'chain is best for cutting bamboo with a chainsaw. In the US we can only get it in 1/4" pitch, but someone sent me an Oregon ad from Japan where they sold it in 3/8 low profile ('Picco') chain.




Philbert


----------



## unclemoustache

I have a barrier down around my bamboo. No worries there.
Jetsam, you likely have a variety of bamboo that isn't really worth much. The more valuable bamboo has thicker walls and larger stems. I snagged a bunch of free stuff from around here and it's not any good for crafting or building. MAYBE strong enough for some garden stakes, but that's about it.

I'm growing 5 varieties including Moso - the giant timber bamboo. Supposed to get up to 6" wide, but only in ideal conditions, and I can't get that here in Ill-a-noise.


----------



## rarefish383

jetsam said:


> Yeah, but it's technically illegal to sell your neighbor's lawn tractor while he's at work, even if he does park it outside...


I wondered where my tractor and snow blower went?


----------



## jetsam

Philbert said:


> _MANY_ , many years ago I worked for a chain of nursery / garden stores. We used to import it from ? I did not realize that it grew in the continental US. I would have thought 'Asia', 'South America', etc. Remember, people pay stupid money for birch logs, and 'real' wood' coasters from Etsy, so functional bamboo, at reasonable prices, should sell easier than firewood. I would try local hardware and home centers, nurseries, etc.: the national chains probably only buy from a central source. Or offer bundles on CL, like that guy.
> 
> BTW, I recall from years ago, that '_full house_ 'chain is best for cutting bamboo with a chainsaw. In the US we can only get it in 1/4" pitch, but someone sent me an Oregon ad from Japan where they sold it in 3/8 low profile ('Picco') chain.
> 
> View attachment 892919
> 
> 
> Philbert


I've never seen full house before... odd looking. I bet you set the rakers high and take little tiny bites... good for bamboo because it's hollow and the cutters don't grab the edges and twist the stalk so much.

I try to keep mine in its area without eradicating it.

For maintenance, I use a pickaxe, a double bit wood axe, a machete, and a riding mower. The pickaxe is the one you get some hours on there... gotta dig up the rhizomes and the tire poppers. (Tip: Don't ever cut off a stalk down low because you will forget about it, and it will stab you later. Keep 'em high enough to be obvious.)

I think my "big" stalks get up to 3" maybe, most of what I cut down and throw down the hill is 0-2.5".

This is cool, I'm learnin' stuff in a comedy thread!


----------



## unclemoustache

I like the 'seasoned' part!!    


.


----------



## Ash_403

unclemoustache said:


> I like the 'seasoned' part!!


Yeah. It might be a good deal if there wasn't a tree or shrub in sight for many miles. It would fire the wok a few times for cooking meals.


----------



## unclemoustache




----------



## sean donato

Here in Pa bamboo is listed as an invasive species, although the state has passed the buck to the townships to enforce which in turn means no one does anything about it but complain. My jerk neighbor planted some about 2 years ago, and once it gets with in 10 feet of the property line the township is getting notified. I do not want it taking over my yard.


----------



## djg james

I love ads like this:





Large tree you cut down and take all the fire wood - free stuff


Huge tree cut down, cut up and haul off all firewood. Must have sawyer experience and sign mutual wavier of liability.



stlouis.craigslist.org





Any takers? Free Firewood!! Or should I say FREE TREE REMOVAL!


----------



## sean donato

I have a lady that calls me every now and then with proposals like that, always near the road, her barn, or a power line. Last one I turned down. She wasnt super happy about it, right at the corner of her property leaning out over the road, bear a bridge that a little creek passes under. Told her to call in the pros, would need a road occupancy permit and flaggers to take it down and a bucket truck at minimum. Her reply was "cant you just climb it and cut in between people driving past? " think it's the last time I'll even bother to go out and look at trees for her. She just doesn't get the liability and cost end of it.


----------



## olyman

sean donato said:


> I have a lady that calls me every now and then with proposals like that, always near the road, her barn, or a power line. Last one I turned down. She wasnt super happy about it, right at the corner of her property leaning out over the road, bear a bridge that a little creek passes under. Told her to call in the pros, would need a road occupancy permit and flaggers to take it down and a bucket truck at minimum. Her reply was "cant you just climb it and cut in between people driving past? " think it's the last time I'll even bother to go out and look at trees for her. She just doesn't get the liability and cost end of it.


she don't give a rats arse,,shes cheap, and wants it done for nothing...……………..


----------



## 67L36Driver

djg james said:


> I love ads like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large tree you cut down and take all the fire wood - free stuff
> 
> 
> Huge tree cut down, cut up and haul off all firewood. Must have sawyer experience and sign mutual wavier of liability.
> 
> 
> 
> stlouis.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any takers? Free Firewood!! Or should I say FREE TREE REMOVAL!



316 miles to Bell-Clair Speedway where we used to race circle track. [emoji6]


----------



## kevin j

Well you have to pay to take this person scrap pile, on the bright side is shipping is only $3.75


----------



## olyman

kevin j said:


> Well you have to pay to take this person scrap pile, on the bright side is shipping is only $3.75


brain dead idiots...……..


----------



## kevin j

More brain dead is the person who actually responds to these ads and buys the stuff or does the free work


----------



## svk




----------



## olyman

svk said:


> View attachment 898115


nice majic marker work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

NEW GREEN DEAL CHAIN SAW - tools - by owner - sale


NEW GREEN DEAL CHAIN SAW JUST BUILT, NEVER USED $20 Charlotte Airport Area



charlotte.craigslist.org


----------



## svk

Wild thang...you make my heart sing.


----------



## Bango Skank

Tree Climber wanted - wanted - by owner - sale


Wanted - Someone to climb a couple trees. Easy climb for a fit person. Will then pass up the chainsaw to cut the branches.



rochester.craigslist.org





Dig that 2nd pic there. Sounds legit.


----------



## kevin j

Maintenance supervisor said:


> NEW GREEN DEAL CHAIN SAW - tools - by owner - sale
> 
> 
> NEW GREEN DEAL CHAIN SAW JUST BUILT, NEVER USED $20 Charlotte Airport Area
> 
> 
> 
> charlotte.craigslist.org


That one is not so funny based on the bill that was just introduced in California to basically ban the sale of new small gas powered items by 2025 I believe. One assumes it’s grandstanding and it will not pass but in California who knows


----------



## unclemoustache




----------



## kevin j

In case anyone needs a lot of insulation foam in pieces 3 inch wide by 8 feet long, here’s a free deal for you


----------



## unclemoustache

$1,400 / cord. 





.


----------



## Philbert

kevin j said:


> In case anyone needs a lot of insulation foam in pieces 3 inch wide by 8 feet long, here’s a free deal for you


A frugal guy could still use that to insulate a foundation or footings . . . 

Philbert


----------



## djg james

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 901892
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1,400 / cord.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I raised my price this year, but not that much!


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 901892
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1,400 / cord.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ive had interaction with wild cherry before! It emptied my wallet alot more than $1400.0.


----------



## djg james

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Ive had interaction with wild cherry before! It emptied my wallet alot more than $1400.0.


Care to explain?


----------



## lone wolf

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Ive had interaction with wild cherry before! It emptied my wallet alot more than $1400.0.


Ran into it huh?


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

djg james said:


> Care to explain?


Definitely "ban able " material.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

Stihl MS 880 Chainsaw Like New - farm & garden - by owner - sale


like brand new , bought to cut 1- 50" Oak Tree, has 44" bar, pretty firm on price, very hard to find these



asheville.craigslist.org


----------



## lone wolf

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Definitely "ban able " material.


Who kers?


----------



## HadleyPA

Notice they made it very apparent that YOU had to do all the work, including cleanup. I'm also curious if YOU really have to "chop" it down, or if YOU are allowed to use YOUR saw to do all THEIR work. And once again, it's firewood even when it's a live standing tree!


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

coog said:


> As some of you know, I has a great score on C.L a couple of weeks ago (see Craiglist Locust).So, with high hopes, I answered another "Free Firewood" ad a few days ago by providing my name, address and # to the e-mail account.I got a call yesterday from the woman who told me that she had two trees down, and if I did "a little work" I could have the wood.I didn't hang up until she had mentioned 'new roof', 'replace rotted fascia and soffit' and, I think, 'paint'.After all, she said, she was "just a woman" and couldn't do these things! I just want to know whose ex-wife this was...


"I'm giving you something for free that will pay for your Disney vacation, therefore I own you"...I have similar encounters when someone gives me their fridge and dishwasher for scrap


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

avalancher said:


> Here is an email from my last Craigslist person after I told him that I would be there tomorrow to take down a medium sized red oak in his backyard.
> 
> "yes, that's fine. while you're here, if u wouldn't mind cutting down some dogwoods & some off my magnolia & mulberry trees in the back that u can easily reach from the ground, i'd like u to do that, too. u can have any & all of the wood that u cut from those, too.
> i also have some limbs hanging over my house from some kinda tree,i need you to climb up there and trim them back.my neighbor wants her litle trees trimmed in her yard next door, i told her that u wood do it for me.or i'll borrow your utility chainsaw & cut it up myself if u can just get it on the ground for me. thanks!
> and my freind says that u can grind the stumps down to the ground with your chainsaw,just use a old chain and wash your saw with a garden hose real good to get the dirt out.is that okay?"
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking that maybe this job is going to be a hassle, full of "whileuratits"
> Wash my saw?I think not!Loan you my saw?I think not!


"you must wipe the royal arse hole at request as well"

"while your at it" is so common in the tree removal industry. Once in a while I have neighbours walking over to my junk removal job at a house who act like I'm city garbage collection. 
I just ask people if they know how much the service or the free wood, garbage or scrap metal is worth...typical answer. I dont know


----------



## HadleyPA

This one actually doesn't seem like a bad deal to you get to the third picture and then it's like RUN! 
Not that I need any firewood right now as I have a couple years worth c/s/s already and a couple more years worth laying behind the garage waiting to be done and a friend who had a whole bunch of hardwood dropped at his rental about 3 miles from me and he is waiting on me to go get it out of there but its in a wet area so gotta find the right time to do it. Just bored at work and looking for funny crap to kill time so thought I would share some of them.


----------



## HadleyPA

Firewood???


----------



## HadleyPA

Wow! What deal! Not only do I get the hack job that someone left but I also have to use my saw to remove your stump. That's grrreat!


----------



## svk

HadleyPA said:


> View attachment 902574
> View attachment 902574
> 
> Notice they made it very apparent that YOU had to do all the work, including cleanup. I'm also curious if YOU really have to "chop" it down, or if YOU are allowed to use YOUR saw to do all THEIR work. And once again, it's firewood even when it's a live standing tree!


Oh Lord, where’s Gunny when we need him.


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

Not a craigslist story, but when looking for tree cutters for wood supply, someone told me he was cutting an apple tree, so I went to pick the wood. Rolled up to the address, no truck at the site, but a Chevy Sonic is parked in front on the street. I walk up the driveway, lots of VERY THIN branches in a big heap in the driveway. I got around to the back and not hating on people from India or anywhere else, I am a little Indian myself from descent through my ancestral Trinidadian roots, just making the point that you could see these guys were out of the tree cutting loop in one way, I'll explain the other ways. The tree was curled over and not high so they didnt even need a ladder. I asked where's the firewood, dude said its in the driveway! He has a mini chainsaw, taking forever to make a cut. I said he needs to sharpen the chain. He said "that's Home Depot's responsibility". I'm not a tree cutter and the amount of treee jobs that I've been to back then not is not really worth mentioning to you guys in the forum but I just ripped into the guy and his employee was like "ya" to his boss everytime I made a point. They spend at least two days on the job


----------



## HadleyPA

A bunch? (Insert head scratch here) They mentioned spring yard cleanup. Oh, wait a minute, this sneaky little CL poster wants someone else to do their spring yard cleanup for what amounts to les than 1 wheelbarrow load of burnable fire pit wood.


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

Our Craigslist in Toronto is pretty dead but Kijiji is what we use. I think this guy moved into a house and had no use for the years old firewood on the rack, so he posted to give away. Mind you he didn't know that the wood would be disintegrated and he messaged me about making a mess because of the sawdust and bark all over the ground


----------



## Philbert

A lot of guys without their own wooded property would jump at the chance to fell some trees for the firewood. Just like a cutting permit in a National Forest. Depends on the condition, terms, etc.: if it's next to a greenhouse, power lines, alligators, etc., or if they expect you to paint the barn afterwards, or 'borrow your saw' for a few more chores, that might be something else . . .

Philbert


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

An old Persian guy was the climber and a late 30s guy did the rest of the work, I like that they had a dump trailer and bobcat, but they would advertise free firewood come and load up and called every tree maple. He had an electric cord saw, not the smallest of them, but still. He took a week to cut a not so big and wide black locust. Bobcat wasn't always on site, but hed cut the biggest possible pieces, 8 to 12 ft foot-plus diameter limbs and 5 foot length 4 foot diameter trunks. I'm under 6 ft and immensely capable of moving big stuff but I ask why he cuts so big, he said because hes lazy. I watched a retiree show up for wood with his 2 door Hyundai hatchback turn around and leave.


----------



## Gamma Woods

Antique, eh?


----------



## tickbitintn

Gamma Woods said:


> Antique, eh?


Wow!!
I'm sitting on a gold mine!!!
LMAO

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## djg james

Two Acres Free!!!








Free standing trees - free stuff


2 acres of mixed species of mature trees free. You cut



stlouis.craigslist.org


----------



## olyman

djg james said:


> Two Acres Free!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free standing trees - free stuff
> 
> 
> 2 acres of mixed species of mature trees free. You cut
> 
> 
> 
> stlouis.craigslist.org


just want their lot cleared for free,,,clean up alll your ness...……………………………….


----------



## Goinwheelin

$500 homie sxl








Vintage Homelite Super XL chainsaw SXL - farm & garden - by owner -...


VERY, VERY nice Homelite Super XL chainsaw. In EXCELLENT running condition with original bar and nice chain. Collector’s item and VERY hard to find in this condition! The bar is 20”.



yakima.craigslist.org


----------



## tomalophicon




----------



## Lee192233

I never knew Poland made chainsaws!


----------



## Philbert

Interesting Craig’sList experience today (long post warning!). 

Saw something posted yesterday that I was looking for, and replied right away with my phone number asking to set up a meet.

No reply. 

Sent 2 more emails this morning. Finally got a “just saw your email“ response around noon. Said he had it in a yard sale today, but would ‘hold it’. Replied that I would be there within an hour.

Lots of stuff spread down his driveway. I walked around browsing, assuming that he would come out and greet me. 

No show.

Knocked on the door. Banged on the door. Yelled through the screen. Knocked on the side door. 

No show.

Found ‘my’ item, and a bunch of other things of interest. Unfortunately, I did not have much money with me, only making sure that I have enough for my item, in case he called me when I was out. Thought about throwing the money in the front door along with a note (?).

Finally, heard a noise from the basement, so I yelled into a basement window and he came out. Pretty nice guy. 

Told him I would have brought more money, and bought more of his stuff if I had known what he had. He told me what stuff he wanted to keep if it didn’t sell, and what he just wanted gone.

I scraped together a few more dollars of ‘parking meter change’ for a few more things, and he ended up telling me to just take several boxes of stuff he didn’t want; even helped me carry it to my car. 

Good thing I wasn’t too judgmental at the start. 

Philbert


----------



## HadleyPA

So now you get to store all that guys crap until time you see fit to pass it on to somebody else who then gets to store it for you. Lol


----------



## svk

Hmm...what kind of batteries?


----------



## Philbert

HadleyPA said:


> So now you get to store all that guys crap until time you see fit to pass it on to somebody else who then gets to store it for you. Lol


Only took stuff with a plan: there were a few hand tools that I will keep and use; a small router; one or two things with someone else in mind. I will never have to buy 60W or 100W light bulbs again! Some of it will go on CraigsList and FreeCycle (I sorted it out, which he did not do); and some will be donated to the H4H ReUse store. 

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

Thinking of posting this ad on CL:

"*FREE Dandelions!*

Good for tea, salads, honey bee habitat, compost, decoration, etc.

Almost 1/6 acre!!!

You pick - must be licensed and insured.

No scammers or low ballers - I know what I got!"

Philbert


----------



## Lee192233

svk said:


> Hmm...what kind of batteries?View attachment 906262


I haven't seen a cordless hibachi grill yet.....


----------



## 67L36Driver

Lee192233 said:


> I haven't seen a cordless hibachi grill yet.....



I had one. Neanderthal edition. Ran on charcoal.


[emoji108]


----------



## Philbert

Lee192233 said:


> I haven't seen a cordless hibachi grill yet.....


Hook a cordless leaf blower up to one, and you’d have a forge!

Philbert


----------



## tomalophicon

Please view this ad:

Firewood,








Free local classified ads


Find Miscellaneous Goods ads in Canberra Region, ACT. Buy and sell almost anything on Gumtree classifieds.




www.gumtree.com.au







Download the application from the Google Play Store.
https://tinyurl.com/n4b7djy


----------



## jetsam

Lee192233 said:


> I haven't seen a cordless hibachi grill yet.....



Just like in the picture. You run a heavy piece of copper from one terminal to the other terminal, then hold your hotdog over it.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Free firepit wood ‘cookies’ https://stjoseph.craigslist.org/zip/d/saint-joseph-free-firepit-wood-cookies/7320744174.html

Some woman actually carried away half the pile.
[emoji108]


----------



## Philbert

67L36Driver said:


> Some woman actually carried away half the pile.


She will probably sell them on Etsy.

Philbert


----------



## 67L36Driver

Philbert said:


> She will probably sell them on Etsy.
> 
> Philbert



WTF is ‘Etsy’?

I hope she comes back and gets more. [emoji1696]


----------



## Philbert

67L36Driver said:


> WTF is ‘Etsy’?


(sit down first)

www.etsy.com

Philbert


----------



## 67L36Driver

Philbert said:


> (sit down first)
> 
> www.etsy.com
> 
> Philbert



I was sitting on the toilet. I suppose that counts?

More power to the lady. Saves me hauling them to the dump. [emoji108]


----------



## jetsam

67L36Driver said:


> WTF is ‘Etsy’?



When you absolutely cannot sell something on ebay, etsy is there for you.

Instructions for use:

1) Remove ebay listing
2) Break item to be sold into smallish pieces with a hammer or sawzall
3) Cover pieces in glitter or twine
4) List your new items and profit!

Remember to use appropriate names! It's not half of a broken mason jar with some sparkly **** glued to it, it's a bespoke collectible antique sparklehaven heirloom tea cozy.


----------



## H-Ranch

jetsam said:


> When you absolutely cannot sell something on ebay, etsy is there for you.


From the sounds of it, selling on eBay isn't always an excellent experience. Too many have figured out how to game the system and get either free rental until they send it back, free exchange for their used version that they return to you, or free parts removed from your formerly functioning item that you receive. I have no idea - maybe etsy has the same liberal return policy. Better off sometimes just setting stuff at the side of the road, at least you don't pay shipping that way too.

I still prefer Craigslist - hand me cash and walk away.


----------



## olyman

since ebay got sold some time back,, its been a pile of **** since,,,,,wish someone would start another site...…….


----------



## jetsam

olyman said:


> since ebay got sold some time back,, its been a pile of **** since,,,,,wish someone would start another site...…….



As mentioned above, craigslist is local people, cash on the barrel. Pretty much the same as the old newspaper classifieds in terms of how the transaction works. Do be aware that you will get scammers, but they're usually pretty pathetic at it.

I listed a truck and a guy called from an area code three states away, wanted to pay with a credit card and have a tow company pick it up right away. He wanted to set me up to take cards, oh well then he will come over later with the cash but the guy is coming to pick it up now, didn't care what the price was.... yeeeeaaaah. 

(It was funny, but whatever scammer call center he works in apparently finds enough idjits to pay the phone bill every month.)


----------



## Gamma Woods

I know it's a running theme, but I still get a kick out of it


----------



## jetsam

You can get all kinds of good stuff for free


----------



## stihlaficionado

Maybe worth the trip just to see the ladder


----------



## stihlaficionado

This appeared this winter , probably a prank.


----------



## olyman

stihlaficionado said:


> View attachment 913964
> 
> 
> This appeared this winter , probably a prank.


if not a prank, need to send three or so toughys there to pound that arrogant ass to a pulp...………..


----------



## jetsam

olyman said:


> if not a prank, need to send three or so toughys there to pound that arrogant ass to a pulp...………..


I went on Craigslist to look for chainsaws, not fighting, but when I saw your ad, I thought, " Why not both?"


----------



## Philbert

Stopped at a yard sale, apparently near the end. Looked at a sports / duffle bag to use for chainsaw gear, and a couple of other things. Guy said, '_everything's a quarter_'. So 75 cents. Got home and found 92 cents in change in the duffle bag.

Philbert


----------



## fields_mj

coog said:


> *Gripe*
> 
> I love Craig's and use it ALL the time, but I have noticed a disturbing trend: It has made begging acceptable.Every day there will be ads asking for valuable items for free.On our list right now there are ads such as WANTED FREE FIREWOOD, OAK,HEDGE OR HICKORY ONLY, or WILL TAKE ANY UNWANTED DRY FIREWOOD,or I AM GOING TO BE NEEDING SOME FIREWOOD SOON this listed along with maybe a dozen FIREWOOD FOR SALE ads.My current favorite IT SURE WOULD BE NICE TO HAVE SOME FIREWOOD SO I CAN BE WARM THIS WINTER...well duh, why do you think a bunch of us spend so much time gathering the stuff? This phenomenom extends to woodstoves as well: WANTED FREE OR VERY,VERY CHEEP(sic)WOODSTOVE:NO CRACKS! I have never gotten free firewood in my life.At best, I have bartered my labor and skills for someones unwanted trees.



I'm pretty much the exact opposite. The most I'm willing to do for good firewood is get it on the ground, haul off anything big enough to burn, and cut the rest of the limbs up into manageable size pieces. If it's not a good hardwood, I'm not even interested. Its hard work, I have thousands of $$ invested in my tools, and a never ending supply of work waiting for me to do at the house. You're not giving me free wood, I'm saving YOU hundreds of dollars for having a tree service come out and remove the tree, assuming you can ever get someone to actually show up. If you want me to put another tree on the ground, it's a minimum of $600 each. If you want it limbed and bucked, I'll quote it at $100/hr. Don't like my price, good because I don't want the extra work. 

The correct way to tell some lazy, ignorant snowflake "no" includes adding a four letter adjective in front and replacing the word "no" with YOU. Then again, maybe I've grown to be a little bitter....


----------



## sean donato

fields_mj said:


> I'm pretty much the exact opposite. The most I'm willing to do for good firewood is get it on the ground, haul off anything big enough to burn, and cut the rest of the limbs up into manageable size pieces. If it's not a good hardwood, I'm not even interested. Its hard work, I have thousands of $$ invested in my tools, and a never ending supply of work waiting for me to do at the house. You're not giving me free wood, I'm saving YOU hundreds of dollars for having a tree service come out and remove the tree, assuming you can ever get someone to actually show up. If you want me to put another tree on the ground, it's a minimum of $600 each. If you want it limbed and bucked, I'll quote it at $100/hr. Don't like my price, good because I don't want the extra work.
> 
> The correct way to tell some lazy, ignorant snowflake "no" includes adding a four letter adjective in front and replacing the word "no" with YOU. Then again, maybe I've grown to be a little bitter....


I don't pay for firewood either, I used to have a few people that I could get it for nothing, the normal agreement was, I wouldn't drop it if there was anything of value around, or I felt it was too dangerous for me to handle, with or without equipment. One of the most recent encounters I was at a mates house cleaning up a oak that had fallen down some years ago, fortunately it was mostly propped up off the ground by the top. My mate came out and asked if I would help him unload some flooring that showed up. 2 skids 8 foot long 4 foot high and 4 foot wide. Showed up in a 52 foot trailer. Long story short, his wife got home in a bad mood about it, I told her it wasn't a big deal, good thing I was over getting wood and was available to help. Her reply was, well your getting all this wood for free, and I think you should be paying for it. Basically flat out told her I'd happily unload the truck, and good luck getting anyone to come and cut it, split it and hoof it from the woods behind the house out to the curb just doing them a favor of cleaning up something they didn't want to begin with. Fortunately my mate jumped in and settled her down. I didn't really need the wood but it was close to home and I could get it at my leisure. Funny thing now they just call me when a tree comes down and see if ill come and get it. Even allowed to drive the truck through the side yard if it's not too wet. I don't pay for wood, and I'm not about to start. Oil would be easier and cheaper once you figure time and equipment...


----------



## fields_mj

sean donato said:


> One of the most recent encounters I was at a mates house cleaning up a oak that had fallen down some years ago, fortunately it was mostly propped up off the ground by the top. My mate came out and asked if I would help him unload some flooring that showed up. 2 skids 8 foot long 4 foot high and 4 foot wide. Showed up in a 52 foot trailer.


Yeah, I'll gladly help a friend or most (but not all) of my neighbors out without giving it a second thought. Sounds like your mate explained what it would cost to have someone else do the work for them  Glad his wife was able to understand the reality of the situation.


----------



## stihlaficionado

On St Louis area CL



$550 w/ bar for a new 372xp


----------



## sean donato

stihlaficionado said:


> View attachment 914499
> 
> On St Louis area CL
> 
> 
> 
> $550 w/ bar for a new 372xp


Not a hobby grade saw, lol.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

stihlaficionado said:


> View attachment 914499
> 
> On St Louis area CL
> 
> 
> 
> $550 w/ bar for a new 372xp


Still too much for that shade of orange!


----------



## jetsam

I swear I ain't making these up. This is from the local for sale farm and garden section.


----------



## sean donato

Bed bugs come free of charge lol


----------



## djg james

stihlaficionado said:


> View attachment 914499
> 
> On St Louis area CL
> 
> 
> 
> $550 w/ bar for a new 372xp


Wow! That's a good deal! I'd buy it, but I already have a 70cc saw and besides, it's a Husky  .

This is something I would fall for until they would want advance payment or something. Seriously, what does the 'Seller' get out of a bogus ad. All they can get is your phone No? And if a person falls for it and prepays for it by some means, maybe they deserve to be taken?


----------



## unclemoustache

djg james said:


> Wow! That's a good deal! I'd buy it, but I already have a 70cc saw and besides, it's a Husky  .
> 
> This is something I would fall for until they would want advance payment or something. Seriously, what does the 'Seller' get out of a bogus ad. All they can get is your phone No? And if a person falls for it and prepays for it by some means, maybe they deserve to be taken?



Ok- I’ll show my ignorance here. What is the scam? Looking around online I see higher prices for that saw, and things look new in his pic. What do you see that I’m missing?


----------



## djg james

unclemoustache said:


> Ok- I’ll show my ignorance here. What is the scam? Looking around online I see higher prices for that saw, and things look new in his pic. What do you see that I’m missing?


I'm just assuming it's a scam because a) it was first presented as a scam, and b) it's supposedly brand new and being sold for half the price of a new one. I could maybe see 75% of a new one, but not half. But you're right, I don't know if it is really a scam. Would be a nice saw to have. Wonder why someone hasn't scooped it up yet?


----------



## Lee192233

For $50 more I can get a new one.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Lee192233 said:


> For $50 more I can get a new one. View attachment 915608


A dude somewhat local had a ms261 non m for sale for ever, He wants $525 for it. He just keeps renewing it.


----------



## ElevatorGuy




----------



## ElevatorGuy

^^^ That same guy was asking $1300 for a 461. I emailed him about that and told him they were much cheaper elsewhere. He dropped it to $1200 lmao. I guess he’s hoping to find a dummy.


----------



## stihlaficionado




----------



## olyman

ElevatorGuy said:


> ^^^ That same guy was asking $1300 for a 461. I emailed him about that and told him they were much cheaper elsewhere. He dropped it to $1200 lmao. I guess he’s hoping to find a dummy.


yeah, and on cg, he will find one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## One1touch.LLC

avalancher said:


> Here is an email from my last Craigslist person after I told him that I would be there tomorrow to take down a medium sized red oak in his backyard.
> 
> "yes, that's fine. while you're here, if u wouldn't mind cutting down some dogwoods & some off my magnolia & mulberry trees in the back that u can easily reach from the ground, i'd like u to do that, too. u can have any & all of the wood that u cut from those, too.
> i also have some limbs hanging over my house from some kinda tree,i need you to climb up there and trim them back.my neighbor wants her litle trees trimmed in her yard next door, i told her that u wood do it for me.or i'll borrow your utility chainsaw & cut it up myself if u can just get it on the ground for me. thanks!
> and my freind says that u can grind the stumps down to the ground with your chainsaw,just use a old chain and wash your saw with a garden hose real good to get the dirt out.is that okay?"
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking that maybe this job is going to be a hassle, full of "whileuratits"
> Wash my saw?I think not!Loan you my saw?I think not!


Omg I've never heard that **** before. She probably seen a diy and figured she would give it a try lmao and barrow saw to grind a stump to the ground wtf is she smoking lol just hose it off real good lol hahahahahahhaha


----------



## djg james

Free Oak Log - free stuff


Free Oak Log, welcome to cut the Log and take it Radius 1.5'



stlouis.craigslist.org




This has been posted on CL for over a month now.
Probably really not that bad of a deal, but knowing the area, they would want proof of insurance, no damage to the rock circle or dents in the yard and the stump ground.


----------



## sean donato

Guess that were too cheap to pay for that part of the job?


----------



## Jedthro

I may have to take a ride.....

9 saws for one money....




9 CHAIN SAWS FOR ONE MONEY - $200 (Dickson, Tennessee)​ 
image 11 of 19 

































































































I have 9 chain SAWS for one money must take all will not separate all saw need a little TLC but will run mostly carbs need cleaning from old gas setting in them ... stihl...041AV... 3 HUSQVARNA SAWS 359 RANCHER, HUSQVARNA 142,HUSQVARNA 235,...2 POULAN SAWS...POULAN PL3816, POULAN 2075... 2 REDMAX SAWS BOTH ARE G455AVS...1 HOMELITE 360 ALL SAWS HAVE BEEN KEPT OUT OF THE WEATHER 200 FOR ALL WILL NOT SEPARATE MUST TAKE ALL CALL ME AT show contact info


----------



## kyle1!

Any takers on this Ash.


----------



## Jedthro

kyle1! said:


> Any takers on this Ash.
> 
> View attachment 917438


Hard pass....


----------



## Jedthro

Seems legit.....









Stihl Free MS 661 magnum - free stuff


Stihl MS 661 Magnum. 3 years old, great shape. 25 inch bar. Great drive, very well taken care of. You can drive if you want!(2 19) 2 30-40 77



shoals.craigslist.org


----------



## Lee192233

kyle1! said:


> Any takers on this Ash.
> 
> View attachment 917438


I'd like to see someone go to his house and drop the tree in his neighbors yard and leave! These people are idiots.


----------



## sean donato

Jedthro said:


> I may have to take a ride.....
> 
> 9 saws for one money....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 CHAIN SAWS FOR ONE MONEY - $200 (Dickson, Tennessee)​
> image 11 of 19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 9 chain SAWS for one money must take all will not separate all saw need a little TLC but will run mostly carbs need cleaning from old gas setting in them ... stihl...041AV... 3 HUSQVARNA SAWS 359 RANCHER, HUSQVARNA 142,HUSQVARNA 235,...2 POULAN SAWS...POULAN PL3816, POULAN 2075... 2 REDMAX SAWS BOTH ARE G455AVS...1 HOMELITE 360 ALL SAWS HAVE BEEN KEPT OUT OF THE WEATHER 200 FOR ALL WILL NOT SEPARATE MUST TAKE ALL CALL ME AT show contact info


If you do get them and feel like shipping I'd be interested in both the redmax saws.


----------



## Jedthro

sean donato said:


> If you do get them and feel like shipping I'd be interested in both the redmax saws.


So far no response at the listed phone number....I'll keep trying.

It's one of those things that have a higher probability of scam than real....


----------



## sean donato

Jedthro said:


> So far no response at the listed phone number....I'll keep trying.
> 
> It's one of those things that have a higher probability of scam than real....


Kinda figured, but I'd thought I mention it if you were to get them.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Free Wood ‘Cookies’ https://stjoseph.craigslist.org/zip/d/saint-joseph-free-wood-cookies/7343027400.html

Man and his wife loaded up my pile of cookies and carried them off.

They are grandparents who like to do s’mores in their back yard.
Win-Win. [emoji108]


----------



## stihlaficionado




----------



## pauljoseph

stihlaficionado said:


> View attachment 917749


If they were sold for five dollars a sheet, I’m sure people would still run to go get it.


----------



## homemade

Interesting looking chainsaw. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

The classic '_$35-for-a-used-HF-grinder-that-is-on-sale-today-for-$25-new_' post.

Philbert


----------



## djg james

I about lost it when I saw this. I'm desperate for firewood, but not that desperate!









Free Tree trunks - free stuff


Tree trunks (Big & small), Can take some or all, All of them have to be cut down to 6" - 8" from ground. They all are easy access to get to and to load. We can remove fence for you to remove...



stlouis.craigslist.org





P.S. I've never ran into a Raseberry tree before.


----------



## jetsam

djg james said:


> I about lost it when I saw this. I'm desperate for firewood, but not that desperate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Tree trunks - free stuff
> 
> 
> Tree trunks (Big & small), Can take some or all, All of them have to be cut down to 6" - 8" from ground. They all are easy access to get to and to load. We can remove fence for you to remove...
> 
> 
> 
> stlouis.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I've never ran into a Raseberry tree before.



I looked up raseberries, and learned some interesting things.




I won't argue that getting sawed off at 6-8" counts as harsh conditions....


----------



## MacAttack

Hmmm... this guy will probably have to settle for the "BO".


----------



## radio

pauljoseph said:


> If they were sold for five dollars a sheet, I’m sure people would still run to go get it.


Cheap 1/4" plywood is $25 per sheet at the moment. Those look like a premium grade but hard to tell from the photo.


----------



## Hollarmills

More highly valuable black walnut, I think he's charging extra for the rot.








Black Walnut Logs - farm & garden - by owner - sale


Black Walnut Logs. Big Log has a little bit of rot. $800



harrisonburg.craigslist.org


----------



## djg james

Hollarmills said:


> More highly valuable black walnut, I think he's charging extra for the rot.View attachment 923603
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Walnut Logs - farm & garden - by owner - sale
> 
> 
> Black Walnut Logs. Big Log has a little bit of rot. $800
> 
> 
> 
> harrisonburg.craigslist.org


Spalting? Aged Walnut?


----------



## Jhenderson

djg james said:


> Spalting? Aged Walnut?


You sound like someone with a portable mill.


----------



## djg james

Jhenderson said:


> You sound like someone with a portable mill.


No, but I wish I did. Still, all but the one is firewood.


----------



## stihlaficionado




----------



## djg james

Just thought I'd put this out there for anyone looking for FREE firewood. Any of you arborists out there want to take this down for FREE  ?









Free Black Oak You Cut Down - free stuff


A free Black Oak, you cut it down.



stlouis.craigslist.org


----------



## pauljoseph

djg james said:


> Just thought I'd put this out there for anyone looking for FREE firewood. Any of you arborists out there want to take this down for FREE  ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Black Oak You Cut Down - free stuff
> 
> 
> A free Black Oak, you cut it down.
> 
> 
> 
> stlouis.craigslist.org


Such generosity


----------



## gtsawyer

pauljoseph said:


> Such generosity


Only on condition that I drop it on your roof. And I get exclusive rights to the video.


----------



## djg james

Wood floor - free stuff


Free wood floor. 600+ sqft of flooring. Need removed next week. Bring your own crowbars etc to remove it undamaged.



stlouis.craigslist.org





Not exactly firewood, but I got a chuckle out of this. Free labor.


----------



## djg james

free walnut tree u cut down - free stuff


For Free A 80 ft Tall Walnut Tree You Cut You Take its about 150 years old



stlouis.craigslist.org




HVBW!


----------



## pauljoseph

How much will you pay me for my highly valuable black walnut tree? It is highly valuable.


----------



## jetsam

pauljoseph said:


> How much will you pay me for my highly valuable black walnut tree? It is highly valuable.



I will pay you $1000, less the cost of a couple chainsaws, a truck, a trailer, and hourly wages for a couple guys to come do the work. If you'd like, I can also add the cost of insurance in case the guys drop the valuable walnut into your valuable living room.

You may want to consider just dropping the vauable walnut into your living room yourself. It would save time and money, and you could invite visitors to sit in the sun, proudly astride the magnificent valuable walnut, with the wind blowing in their hair, as you proudly serve them a valuable Coors Light....


----------



## pauljoseph

jetsam said:


> I will pay you $1000, less the cost of a couple chainsaws, a truck, a trailer, and hourly wages for a couple guys to come do the work. If you'd like, I can also add the cost of insurance in case the guys drop the valuable walnut into your valuable living room.
> 
> You may want to consider just dropping the vauable walnut into your living room yourself. It would save time and money, and you could invite visitors to sit in the sun, proudly astride the magnificent valuable walnut, with the wind blowing in their hair, as you proudly serve them a valuable Coors Light....


Something tells me you’re not in on the joke. It’s all right, just search YouTube for a highly available black walnut tree and you’ll see a fun little video. I don’t know if you were in on the threads about black walnut. must’ve been a few years ago. And you can keep your Coors light


----------



## radio

First time I've seen this:


----------



## pauljoseph

radio said:


> First time I've seen this:



It’s pretty crazy that people think you’ll come in and do a $3000 job just to get some pieces of walnut.But I guess we wouldn’t have a craigslist laughs thread without them…


----------



## unclemoustache

"its dried for a few months."

"Great wood, similar to oak."




.


----------



## unclemoustache

Gotta love the pricing - by the piece!!

The first line comes to 50 cents / piece.
The second line comes to 40 cents / piece.
The third line comes to 40 cents / piece.
The fourth line comes to 40 cents / piece.

I wonder if he thinks he's fooling anyone? But then again, as stupid as people are these days, they probably think it's more economical to buy 150 pieces than 50 pieces.


----------



## unclemoustache

radio said:


> First time I've seen this:





That video was (if I recall) made by one of our members here many years ago. A true treasure!


----------



## old CB

unclemoustache said:


> Gotta love the pricing - by the piece!!


Several decades back we had peacocks (and pea hens) on the farm, so feathers were easy to come by. We learned from a friend that our daughter was selling them at school (second or third grade?). Her price?--10 cents each, two for a quarter. Carmen called us up to say that her son had bought 2 for a quarter.


----------



## cookies

echomeister said:


> If they don't seat right away does that mean they are stuck or is it just a matter of time before they seat ?





unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 929220
> 
> 
> 
> "its dried for a few months."
> 
> "Great wood, similar to oak."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


what is hackberry? hardwood? trash? we do not have it down here!


----------



## djg james

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 929220
> 
> 
> 
> "its dried for a few months."
> 
> "Great wood, similar to oak."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


don't laugh, but that's the type of tree I would go for. If it's down and I can drive my pickup close to it. I like hackberry; burns hot. But I have so much of it now and it doesn't weather very good. Only a couple of years then it gets punky.


----------



## unclemoustache

cookies said:


> what is hackberry? hardwood? trash? we do not have it down here!



It’s not bad. Not huge in BTU’s, but it burns well. Similar to soft maple.



djg james said:


> don't laugh, but that's the type of tree I would go for. If it's down and I can drive my pickup close to it. I like hackberry; burns hot. But I have so much of it now and it doesn't weather very good. Only a couple of years then it gets punky.



I would go for it as well if I didn’t have an abundance of better wood to burn.
I was laughing at his comments about it.


----------



## Mad Professor

Free maple!!!

Free maple!!!


----------



## pauljoseph

Mad Professor said:


> Free maple!!!
> 
> Free maple!!!
> 
> View attachment 929714


I’ve had to cut some of those up. I get a lot of wood for free from tree companies and I get what they bring. There’s a lot of noodling to do but the wood burns hot.That being said I avoid it any time I can.


----------



## cookies

I would be tempted to show up, make a huge mess of wood chips breaking in a refreshed saw then leave LOL


----------



## pauljoseph

cookies said:


> I would be tempted to show up, make a huge mess of wood chips breaking in a refreshed saw then leave LOL


You could put a sign up that says free wood chips.


----------



## Mad Professor

pauljoseph said:


> I’ve had to cut some of those up. I get a lot of wood for free from tree companies and I get what they bring. There’s a lot of noodling to do but the wood burns hot.That being said I avoid it any time I can.


That's when the 20 lb sledge comes out and a half dozen steel wedges.


----------



## old guy

Mad Professor said:


> That's when the 20 lb sledge comes out and a half dozen steel wedges.


Nah!, 70 - 80 cc, long bar, rip it up! When I was a young lad I did the maul & wedge thing, now I'm out of my teens, I know better.


----------



## cookies

yup, cut it into chunks that are able to be easily loaded then later fed into the splitter. The only time the axe or maul comes out is to drive wedges when running a saw


----------



## pauljoseph

There’s been times where using a wedge and hammered could split stuff, but I like using my chainsaw. It’s a 60 cc saw , will not do it qas fast as a 440 or 460 but it’s good enough for me.


----------



## Mad Professor

cookies said:


> yup, cut it into chunks that are able to be easily loaded then later fed into the splitter. The only time the axe or maul comes out is to drive wedges when running a saw


I'm still not a girly man yet.


----------



## old guy

Maul & wedges will get ya there earlyer.


----------



## unclemoustache

"Cut and ready!" lol!!!




.


----------



## Philbert

I helped a friend clear a fairly large, storm-damaged cherry tree today.

I suggested the 'Free Firewood' option to him, but I think he will trailer it to the compost site.

Philbert


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie

Black Walnut Tree Logs Lot of 9 - materials - by owner - sale


Black Walnut lot of 9 logs. Sizes range from 13 to 18 inches wide and 8ft 6 inches to 10ft 8 inches long. I have this wood on my farm and have made beautiful raw edged shelves for all around my...



madison.craigslist.org


----------



## unclemoustache

EchoRomeoCharlie said:


> Black Walnut Tree Logs Lot of 9 - materials - by owner - sale
> 
> 
> Black Walnut lot of 9 logs. Sizes range from 13 to 18 inches wide and 8ft 6 inches to 10ft 8 inches long. I have this wood on my farm and have made beautiful raw edged shelves for all around my...
> 
> 
> 
> madison.craigslist.org



$5,000! Dang!


----------



## kevin j

unclemoustache said:


> $5,000! Dang!


It is HVBW after all……


----------



## esshup

cookies said:


> yup, cut it into chunks that are able to be easily loaded then later fed into the splitter. The only time the axe or maul comes out is to drive wedges when running a saw


Providing there isn't any nails, spikes, fencing or concrete on the inside. Been there, done that and left it there. Not ruined, but put a severe hurt on two 32" chains before I learned my lesson.


----------



## SS396driver

Philbert said:


> I helped a friend clear a fairly large, storm-damaged cherry tree today.
> 
> I suggested the 'Free Firewood' option to him, but I think he will trailer it to the compost site.
> 
> Philbert


People are always looking for fruit woods for smokers.


----------



## Mad Professor

SS396driver said:


> People are always looking for fruit woods for smokers.


I save all my prunings from my orchard and cut them in pieces that will fit into my barbecue grill.

If I run out of that there is lots of black cherry that usually goes to firewood. Will be doing some of that today from tops that broke off in the woodlot.


----------



## stihlaficionado

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 930211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Cut and ready!" lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




Heck, everyone knows that Urbana has the best selection of Free Firewood


----------



## blades

and the classic "Wanted free tree removal including all brush& stump removal must be insured yadayada 
Or the highly valuable Black walnut, which has extended to hickory around these parts.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

John Deere Loader 140 hrs - farm & garden - by owner - sale


John Deere X595 4 wheel drive, diesel engine, comes with bucket loader, weight box, 62" finish mower, and hydraulic snow thrower and complete set on extra turf tires and wheels. Tractor currently...



smd.craigslist.org





People really need to stop doing drugs.


----------



## ktmtigger

ElevatorGuy said:


> John Deere Loader 140 hrs - farm & garden - by owner - sale
> 
> 
> John Deere X595 4 wheel drive, diesel engine, comes with bucket loader, weight box, 62" finish mower, and hydraulic snow thrower and complete set on extra turf tires and wheels. Tractor currently...
> 
> 
> 
> smd.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People really need to stop doing drugs.


He'll get it too is the sad part. Neighbor sold almost the same package with a backhoe for 22k 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ElevatorGuy

ktmtigger said:


> He'll get it too is the sad part. Neighbor sold almost the same package with a backhoe for 22k
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


He won’t get anywhere close to it, That isn’t a sub compact.


----------



## djg james

Firewood - general for sale - by owner


Tree limbs from backyard trees. Pictured is one bundle but I have five bundles. Perfect for Fall fire pits.



stlouis.craigslist.org





Stop your chippers guys! You're throwing away money!


----------



## blades

likely he will, similar unit minus a couple attachments at 15k+ on CL here.


----------



## djg james

Saw another great find today. Expensive firewood.








(4) 10' Walnut Tree Logs - farm & garden - by owner - sale


(4) 10' Walnut Tree Logs, freshly harvested and easily accessed.....Log diameters are (from L to R) 16", 12", 11" and 9".....all 10ft long ..... $280 for all! If interested, please contact me @...



stlouis.craigslist.org


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Crappy firewood too.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

The tractor I posted above is still available, Shocker!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Mad Professor said:


> That's when the 20 lb sledge comes out and a half dozen steel wedges.



No, I’d get out a big enough saw to handle it. Only needs to be small enough to load, then split more at home.


----------



## mountainguyed67

djg james said:


> Wood floor - free stuff
> 
> 
> Free wood floor. 600+ sqft of flooring. Need removed next week. Bring your own crowbars etc to remove it undamaged.
> 
> 
> 
> stlouis.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly firewood, but I got a chuckle out of this. Free labor.



We had people want us to dismantle an old house for free firewood about twenty years ago, we declined the offer. We were there removing a mulberry tree for firewood, that was fine. Then they asked if we wanted more firewood, and walked us over to the house. Uh, no. Ha!


----------



## ijpom

mountainguyed67 said:


> We had people want us to dismantle an old house for free firewood about twenty years ago, we declined the offer. We were there removing a mulberry tree for firewood, that was fine. Then they asked if we wanted more firewood, and walked us over to the house. Uh, no. Ha!


 
I have a bunch of mulberry tree logs that I removed this year. Haven't committed to cutting into firewood lengths, but noted that the wood seems really dense/heavy.
Are you telling me that it makes good burning wood?


----------



## mountainguyed67

ijpom said:


> Are you telling me that it makes good burning wood?



I didn’t think so until I saw so many on here say it’s good, I haven’t burned much of it.


----------



## djg james

ijpom said:


> I have a bunch of mulberry tree logs that I removed this year. Haven't committed to cutting into firewood lengths, but noted that the wood seems really dense/heavy.
> Are you telling me that it makes good burning wood?


Oh Yeh! Burns hot and weathers well outside. I cut every bit I can find. I turned it down once from a sawyer until I found out how good it was. Kind of like Osage Orange. Just don't put too many sticks on at one time.


----------



## unclemoustache

ijpom said:


> I have a bunch of mulberry tree logs that I removed this year. Haven't committed to cutting into firewood lengths, but noted that the wood seems really dense/heavy.
> Are you telling me that it makes good burning wood?




NO! It's worthless as firewood. You don't want to burn it.

But I tell you what - as you're also in Illinois, just get me the address and I'll come and take it off your hands for you. Just throw me a few bucks for gas and I'll clean it all out for you.


----------



## djg james

unclemoustache said:


> NO! It's worthless as firewood. You don't want to burn it.
> 
> But I tell you what - as you're also in Illinois, just get me the address and I'll come and take it off your hands for you. Just throw me a few bucks for gas and I'll clean it all out for you.


Your first sentence had me going until I read the rest!


----------



## ijpom

unclemoustache said:


> NO! It's worthless as firewood. You don't want to burn it.
> 
> But I tell you what - as you're also in Illinois, just get me the address and I'll come and take it off your hands for you. Just throw me a few bucks for gas and I'll clean it all out for you.



Since I know Uncs rep on AS, I knew how take the post. I decline his kind offer, and tease him with the offer I made to my neighbor. 



I got no response to the offer.




So I've been cutting to length and stowing for seasoning.

Sorry, log pile is mostly gone, and offer no longer exists.


----------



## ijpom

@djg james 

Saw this and thought of you. 
Cherry and mulberry and big and free.
You'll want to be local in Chicagoland, or it's no good.









Free Logs - free stuff


Cherry tree logs and mulberry tree logs, good for making high quality artwork. One mulberry log D28”, length 60”, high quality wood. All are free. Please contact me by email. Thanks.



chicago.craigslist.org


----------



## djg james

ijpom said:


> @djg james
> 
> Saw this and thought of you.
> Cherry and mulberry and big and free.
> You'll want to be local in Chicagoland, or it's no good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Logs - free stuff
> 
> 
> Cherry tree logs and mulberry tree logs, good for making high quality artwork. One mulberry log D28”, length 60”, high quality wood. All are free. Please contact me by email. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> chicago.craigslist.org


Damn! Would be a nice score, but I'm 6 hours away.


----------



## unclemoustache

djg james said:


> Damn! Would be a nice score, but I'm 6 hours away.





I'm only 5 hours. Tempting.....


----------



## djg james

unclemoustache said:


> I'm only 5 hours. Tempting.....


I live close to you, but I just drive slower...


----------



## kevin j

I can provide contact info if anyone wants to jump on this super offer


----------



## djg james

I've told you guys before, stop your chippers. You're throwing away money!









Firestove extra - general for sale - by owner


I have a box of mixed oak and cedar wood & kindling. Great to start your stoves for the winter or burn a small fire in your pot belly stove. Boxfull is 24x17x6. You pick up. Call or text no...



stlouis.craigslist.org


----------



## djg james

Another opportunity you guys are missing out on.









Firewood Ash - farm & garden - by owner - sale


Five gallon bucket of sifted firewood ash from my wood burning stove. 314-479 three five one five



stlouis.craigslist.org


----------



## unclemoustache

Ten smackers. That's $2/gallon! What a bargain!!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Some people want it for their garden, plus there’s the cost of the bucket.


----------



## cookies

Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com




I know its not craigs list but it made me laugh, that wood is so green it might sprout leaves





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## unclemoustache

I was sorely tempted to post this video to the page:


----------



## Gamma Woods

I wonder if he'll charge you for any nails or old taps you find.

Also saw someone actually say "highly valuable" when asking you to pay to remove a black walnut in the city. I thought that was just an urban legend


----------



## Yarz

I can understand trying to get the trees taken down for free.. I've done that (for people I know / friend of a friend type thing) to get firewood. 

But requiring the cutter to be licensed/insured, bring in a crane (which may not even be possible), take it to a mill, and give you some of it back!?

What world do these people live in?


----------



## Jhenderson

Never underestimate the ignorance of the average American.


----------



## kevin j

Jhenderson said:


> Never underestimate the ignorance of the average American.


Or the gullible nature of person #2 who may actually do it. (For free, not the licensed, crane mill etc)

George Carlin said, think how dumb the average person is. Then think half of us are below that….


----------



## Philbert

How millable does that homeowner think that his highly valuable wood will be if it is simply dropped without a crane? I recall reading about guys dropping redwoods, who would spend a day or more just preparing the 'lay' where the trunk would fall. If they did not do this right, the tree would basically shatter on impact. reducing its value exponentially. I realize that a lot of conventionally dropped trees get milled, but he is probably salivating over clear, wide, 5/4 boards that are already seasoned, and expecting the first pick, in addition to a check.

Philbert


----------



## unclemoustache

Jhenderson said:


> Never underestimate the ignorance of the average American.




Just wanted to point out that the post was in Canada.


Not that America doesn't have it's share of morons, though.

Neighbor of mine has been trying to sell these logs for a few weeks.


----------



## unclemoustache

$5/foot. There's a good one!!


.


----------



## unclemoustache

Isolation.


----------



## Karrl

New Stihl MS660 Chainsaw - farm & garden - by owner - sale


Never used German-made Stihl with 32-inch bar and chain.



philadelphia.craigslist.org





I like my 660 as much as the next guy but I’d rather have 3 500i’s for $5,000… or 1 nib 660 from RobinWood for a third of the price. Honestly I don’t doubt someone with more money than brains will pony up.


----------



## TRTermite

I have received letters through the years that try to connive a sawmiller to do stupid stuff or maybe just showing ignorance at its' purest form. My neighbor mill would get a lot of the same letters. 
One letter stands out that we both remember well. We each got one.
1) Walnut tree Standing live, big description of the creek (Little ditch) it is leaning over with a poor copy of a pic -- think copy paper from the 1980s' -- Location is eastern Colorado we are in southeast Nebraska 300? miles away. They wanted to Know if sawing on shares, If they could sell outright or if they would be better off letting it grow but they were concerned it may fall due to the Lean over a bank. There were no other trees in the picture not even any buck brush. This was pointed out saying how easy it would be to cut down. 
Here is the Kicker .. at the bottom of their letter they casually mentioned it was close to the property line as the center of the creek was part of the legal description. If Log was to be cut the mess would have to be cleaned up, they would not be responsible for surveys cost, If tree was on neighboring property all correspondence was at our discretion, but they were expecting at least Half of the proceeds.
My friend/neighboring sawmill and I always thought we were getting jerked around by a friend but 30 plus years later never a peep or hint from anybody so we figure the LUMBER BARON was Legit. I have the letter somewhere as one of those unique TROPHIES a person sort of collects.
Maybe after 30 plus years I should check and see if that twig has grown any but that can of worms will be left alone.


----------



## djg james

old asbestoes siding - free stuff


about 4 squares worth,white, if you have old restoration and missing pieses this wood bee great replacements calls only



stlouis.craigslist.org





Free, to anyone (cough, cough) wants some.


----------



## PoplarSlayer

mga said:


> sheesh......now i'm really glad i never talk to my neighbors.


Your neighbors could be really nice. Not all people are asses.


----------



## Oldtoolsnewproblems

theres a home owner every other week on CL around here hoping to get a tree removed for free because of how valuable that firewood must be...

although once a guy had a black walnut he was looking to have removed for free. I don't konw much about it but I would think that is one of the rare instances it would actually be worth the hassle for someone to take down to go and mill later, or am I over valuing that wood? it was a fairly easy takedown, and a pretty large tree i would think would yield some good lumber. not a screaming deal but seemed reasonable to me if you were into that kind of thing.


----------



## unclemoustache

Oldtoolsnewproblems said:


> theres a home owner every other week on CL around here hoping to get a tree removed for free because of how valuable that firewood must be...
> 
> although once a guy had a black walnut he was looking to have removed for free. I don't konw much about it but I would think that is one of the rare instances it would actually be worth the hassle for someone to take down to go and mill later, or am I over valuing that wood? it was a fairly easy takedown, and a pretty large tree i would think would yield some good lumber. not a screaming deal but seemed reasonable to me if you were into that kind of thing.



only way I would do a tree for free is if it was worth milling, and I could drop it without risk, and take only what I wanted.


----------



## unclemoustache

AWESOME!!! House on one side, fence running through the tree, power lines on all sides, concrete wall right next to it - simple!!


I actually messaged the guy and told him that for his own sake he doesn't want a non-pro doing this tree. Normally I wouldn't bother, but sheesh - somebody's got to tell him.


----------



## djg james

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 957213
> 
> 
> 
> AWESOME!!! House on one side, fence running through the tree, power lines on all sides, concrete wall right next to it - simple!!


But it's HVBW!!


----------



## unclemoustache

Hooks up to anything pretty much......


you just need enough duct tape.


----------



## Karrl

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 958782
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hooks up to anything pretty much......
> 
> 
> you just need enough duct tape.
> 
> View attachment 958783


Apparently it can also dump other carts lol


----------



## djg james

Cherry wood for crafts furniture meat smoking BBQ cooking - wanted -...


Black Bark CHERRY tree wood that I will auction off starting at $100.00. You pick up and haul out. 25 inches or longer craft and furniture logs. Other sticks and smaller logs. Great for crafts, BBQ...



stlouis.craigslist.org





I'm charging way too little for a PU load! Hope this isn't from someone around here (lol).

P.S. Just noticed it was posted 14 times today.


----------



## unclemoustache

djg james said:


> Cherry wood for crafts furniture meat smoking BBQ cooking - wanted -...
> 
> 
> Black Bark CHERRY tree wood that I will auction off starting at $100.00. You pick up and haul out. 25 inches or longer craft and furniture logs. Other sticks and smaller logs. Great for crafts, BBQ...
> 
> 
> 
> stlouis.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm charging way too little for a PU load! Hope this isn't from someone around here (lol).
> 
> P.S. Just noticed it was posted 14 times today.




Belleville is just down the road from me. He might get $100 for that little tree if he splits and dries it.....


----------



## mountainguyed67

unclemoustache said:


> Belleville is just down the road from me. He might get $100 for that little tree if he splits and dries it.....



You know it’s a Highly Valuable Black Bark Cherry, right?


----------



## Gamma Woods

I could be wrong, or might just be a different regional colloquialism, but I think that looks like choke cherry, not black cherry.

Oh wait, it's black BARK cherry.


----------



## old CB

unclemoustache said:


> Belleville is just down the road from me. He might get $100 for that little tree if he splits and dries it.....


So you get to bid on the opportunity to do his wood disposal for him. Unc, you're a kind Christian gentleman, surely you'll jump at this chance to serve your fellow man.


----------



## unclemoustache

Oak or walnut. Not sure if it's good firewood or bad, but as long as it's not split, I'll sell it for much more than it's worth.  


.


----------



## Yarz

Anyone want to work for free?


----------



## mountainguyed67

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 965825
> 
> 
> 
> Oak or walnut. Not sure if it's good firewood or bad, but as long as it's not split, I'll sell it for much more than it's worth.
> 
> 
> .



You better jump right on that.


----------



## Gamma Woods

unclemoustache said:


> Oak or walnut. Not sure if it's good firewood or bad, but as long as it's not split, I'll sell it for much more than it's worth.


He would have split it, but for some reason he couldn't get it to stand upright.


----------



## SS396driver

HVBW .


----------



## Philbert

NIB $100 Chainsaw Sharpener $150. 

(no low ball offers; he knows what he’s got).


Philbert


----------



## grizz55chev

Philbert said:


> View attachment 966381
> 
> NIB $100 Chainsaw Sharpener $150.
> 
> (no low ball offers; he knows what he’s got).
> 
> 
> Philbert


If this is in Calif, Apple Valley is a high meth use area of Southern Calif, might explain some things.


----------



## husqvarna257

I have 5 black oak trees  for free; you have to cut down a take home with you if you interested let me know if you need a lot wood for sale or burn this is good for thank you.


Now why get a pro to do this? This is an easy tree to drop. At least they posted a picture, went out for one ad and it was a cigar tree hanging over a fence and a shed and part of the house roof. The home owner bitched that a tree service wanted $600 to take it down. I told him that was probably cheap, and if he got an armature to do it he could listen for a tree fall on everything and the next sound would be burning rubber from a pickup truck.


----------



## djg james

Cherry wood for crafts furniture meat smoking BBQ cooking - wanted -...


Black Bark CHERRY tree wood that I will auction off starting at $100.00. You pick up and haul out. 25 inches or longer craft and furniture logs. Other sticks and smaller logs. Great for crafts, BBQ...



stlouis.craigslist.org





Don't know how I missed this when it was originally posted.

I'm going to make the opening bid of $100.

Who's going to outbid me? 

Never thought about auction bidding to sell firewood; I might have to give it a try.


----------



## stihlaficionado

Come on now...someone take this wood so he can fix his fence .

"My dogs hate me right now!!!!!"


----------



## ijpom

stihlaficionado said:


> View attachment 966732
> 
> Come on now...someone take this wood so he can fix his fence .
> 
> "My dogs hate me right now!!!!!"



I want to teach this guy about matches. They're great. Cheap, compact fire starter.

Should be no ordinance issue with having an open fire, given that he's in the (non)metropolis of Oblong.

Failing that idea, he could MOVE the pile and fix his fence.


----------



## kevin j

Well you can save five dollars by buying a used one


----------



## 665.0coupe

We don’t get to many wood related postings in my area. There were a bunch of comments telling her she was crazy though.


----------



## djg james

Elm tree logs for sale - materials - by owner - sale


Three elm tree logs for sale. Two 8 feet one 7 foot. Smallest across end 9 inches, largest end 11 inches. $100.00 each OBO.



stlouis.craigslist.org





HV Elm?


----------



## Catfish044




----------



## Catfish044

This is great …. Yeah it’s called a job people charge money for that ! I bet he’d be trying to charge you for scuffing his shingles on that garage or rutting up he’s yard ….it never seems ceases to amaze me , do these people work for free ? Why the hell would others


----------



## djg james

I'm always up for free wood. Too bad it's all the way up in Chicago. lol Seriously, how dumb are some people?


----------



## kevin j

Somebody will respond. But it’s not somebody I would want doing that job on my roof. Or on my liability


----------



## lchas

djg james said:


> Elm tree logs for sale - materials - by owner - sale
> 
> 
> Three elm tree logs for sale. Two 8 feet one 7 foot. Smallest across end 9 inches, largest end 11 inches. $100.00 each OBO.
> 
> 
> 
> stlouis.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HV Elm?


Wouldn't be worth one fourth that cut up-split- dried-and brought in the house


----------



## djg james

lchas said:


> Wouldn't be worth one fourth that cut up-split- dried-and brought in the house


You like that one, here's a better one from the same guy. $100 per round.








What could you make with this elm wood face? - wanted - by owner -...


What could you make with this elm wood face? Elem wood interior by nature. About 20 inches long 16 inches wide. The hollow is about 6 1/2" w x 7 1/2" top to bottom. You can slice off maybe like...



stlouis.craigslist.org


----------



## unclemoustache

djg james said:


> You like that one, here's a better one from the same guy. $100 per round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What could you make with this elm wood face? - wanted - by owner -...
> 
> 
> What could you make with this elm wood face? Elem wood interior by nature. About 20 inches long 16 inches wide. The hollow is about 6 1/2" w x 7 1/2" top to bottom. You can slice off maybe like...
> 
> 
> 
> stlouis.craigslist.org



I’m in Belleville right now. Maybe I should go find the guy and slap him around a bit.


----------



## unclemoustache

Would. 


.


----------



## djg james

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 971508
> 
> 
> 
> Would.
> 
> 
> .


Would What?


----------



## copen

djg james said:


> Would What?


She wood.....or use to anyway


----------



## Lee192233

In case anyone's interested. Here's a great deal!



Are there really people who who would pay for second rate firewood and have to do all the heavy lifting?


----------



## Philbert

Lee192233 said:


> Are there really people who who would pay for second rate firewood and have to do all the heavy lifting?


Poster is hoping to recover some of his removal costs, or save hauling/ disposal fees. Might be worth something to people who don’t have access to wood lots, etc. But he’s not making it easy, and does not understand the value of the wood or the effort involved. 

Philbert


----------



## stihlaficionado

Lee192233 said:


> In case anyone's interested. Here's a great deal!
> View attachment 971830
> View attachment 971831
> 
> Are there really people who who would pay for second rate firewood and have to do all the heavy lifting?


South Manitowoc is actually a very nice area.


----------



## Lee192233

stihlaficionado said:


> South Manitowoc is actually a very nice area.


Yep. Are you familiar with the area?


----------



## djg james

Beautiful Pin Oak Log - farm & garden - by owner - sale


I have a 9 foot long log that is perfect, 36” in diameter, with no flaws. It is sitting on the curb for easy access.



stlouis.craigslist.org





Yard tree. Expensive lumber.


----------



## stihlaficionado

Lee192233 said:


> Yep. Are you familiar with the area?


I am.
My wife went to HS in Manitowoc
We've been there for a couple reunions
& my FIL served as Pastor in a church there


www.beerntsens.com


^^ Visiting Manitowoc, go here. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Okie

cjcocn said:


> :jawdrop: :jawdrop:
> 
> Double-unbelievable!
> 
> This thread reminds me of my neighbor who last winter called me in January and told me (not asked - told me) that they were going to have to take some of my wood because they ran out. ..... They made out just as poorly as when they came over to tell me that I had to clean out my barn so that they could use it for their horses ...* or the time that they told me that I had to go and shoot a skunk that they had trapped under their trailer *... or the time they told me that I had to take the machines that I rented and do their driveway and dig them a ditch ... or ...  ... ok, now I'm just depressing myself.
> .



I would have done that one. Purposely done a flesh wound, just enough to get him mad spraying.


----------



## Lee192233

stihlaficionado said:


> I am.
> My wife went to HS in Manitowoc
> We've been there for a couple reunions
> & my FIL served as Pastor in a church there
> 
> 
> www.beerntsens.com
> 
> 
> ^^ Visiting Manitowoc, go here. You won't be disappointed.


What a small world it is. I love Beerntsens! I'm a graduate of MLHS. Class of '98. I live about 20 minutes from Manitowoc.


----------



## GrizG

Lee192233 said:


> In case anyone's interested. Here's a great deal!
> View attachment 971830
> View attachment 971831
> 
> Are there really people who who would pay for second rate firewood and have to do all the heavy lifting?


It's listed as free in the header (in green) and then "not free" in the body... maybe he was going to give it away and then got greedy... or sticker shock?


----------



## Cricket

Philbert said:


> Poster is hoping to recover some of his removal costs, or save hauling/ disposal fees. Might be worth something to people who don’t have access to wood lots, etc. But he’s not making it easy, and does not understand the value of the wood or the effort involved.
> 
> Philbert


I've picked up a bit of free wood by having a list of what local places would charge to remove it. I've got some enormous beech rounds out front, that the guy was glad to give me free, when he found out the tree service wanted two grand to take it away (it was in a *horrible* inaccessible spot, and dangerous to boot). Some back-up on paper with big numbers tends to help people make up their minds to be glad they don't have to pay your to do it.


----------



## ijpom

So the pricing isn't bad, if you consider it a canvas for your creativity.
For the seller, it's a great deal more than you could get for fire wood.


----------



## GrizG

ijpom said:


> View attachment 972636
> 
> 
> So the pricing isn't bad, if you consider it a canvas for your creativity.
> For the seller, it's a great deal more than you could get for fire wood.


Could be the work of someone testing out their ported and exhaust modified MS170...


----------



## TRTermite

GrizG said:


> Could be the work of someone testing out their ported and exhaust modified MS170...


with an 
EXTRA LONG BAR 
and 
SQUARE FILED CHAIN!!


----------



## djg james

ijpom said:


> View attachment 972636
> 
> 
> So the pricing isn't bad, if you consider it a canvas for your creativity.
> For the seller, it's a great deal more than you could get for fire wood.


I agree. I see ads like that all the time on StL CL for cookies. But at least those are dry.


----------



## Stihl User

Has anyone answered a "Free Firewood" ad for a standing tree and then dropped it on their house?


----------



## djg james

Oops! My bad.


----------



## Stihl User

djg james said:


> Oops! My bad.



I have always wanted to do that 'favor' for a greedy wealthy homeowner who is so arrogant to think that they are doing us a favor................


----------



## Stihl User

djg james said:


> Oops! My bad.



Never say "oops" or "my bad" - just keep cutting like everything is fine and when they come out yelling and screaming just say Mother Nature has a way of doing things that is beyond our control and who are we to judge!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djg james

Stihl User said:


> I have always wanted to do that 'favor' for a greedy wealthy homeowner who is so arrogant to think that they are doing us a favor................


Isn't that the way it is... those with a lot a money complain about the price of labor intensive products.


----------



## Stihl a grasshopper

That’s some crazy stuff lol!


----------



## Philbert

ijpom said:


> View attachment 972636
> 
> So the pricing isn't bad, if you consider it a canvas for your creativity.
> For the seller, it's a great deal more than you could get for fire wood.


I have posted this story before. I had a few boxes of mostly birch “cookies“ from testing a few different saws and chain. They were not convenient to load into the woodstove, so I had them in the garage to take to the compost site.

Meanwhile, I was having a garage sale, and put the boxes out front, in case somebody wanted them for free. A couple of women came up and started picking through the cookies, asking “how much?“. I just pulled the number ‘$2’ out of thin air, implying the whole box. The women paid me two dollars for each cookie, walking away like they had scored a great deal. Later, my daughter told me how much things like that might sell for on sites like Etsy.

Philbert


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

Philbert said:


> I have posted this story before. I had a few boxes of mostly birch “cookies“ from testing a few different saws and chain. They were not convenient to load into the woodstove, so I had them in the garage to take to the compost site.
> 
> Meanwhile, I was having a garage sale, and put the boxes out front, in case somebody wanted them for free. A couple of women came up and started picking through the cookies, asking “how much?“. I just pulled the number ‘$2’ out of thin air, implying the whole box. The women paid me two dollars for each cookie, walking away like they had scored a great deal. Later, my daughter told me how much things like that might sell for on sites like Etsy.
> 
> Philbert


Etsy yes ,but I was in Target last year and they had popular cookies for 17.00$ a peice.


----------



## djg james

Philbert said:


> .... Later, my daughter told me how much things like that might sell for on sites like Etsy.
> Philbert


Just curious, how much?


----------



## Philbert

djg james said:


> Just curious, how much?


I sanded one smooth and coated it with a couple of coats of water-based polyurethane, like a coaster. She thought I could get $50 to $80 for a set of 4. I offered to make them if she would sell them, but so far . . . 

Philbert


----------



## paul shawnee

GrizG said:


> It's listed as free in the header (in green) and then "not free" in the body... maybe he was going to give it away and then got greedy... or sticker shock?


Geez, they could at least let me use the driveway! I'd sign a release!


----------



## paul shawnee

As for selling wood discs, I often mean to try it, but then I forget to post anything for sale and they dry out and then I burn them. But it does seem like folks will pay a pretty good price, especially if the wood comes from a recognizable forest. If I ever manage to get my act together, I'll let you all know.


----------



## Philbert

paul shawnee said:


> As for selling wood discs, I often mean to try it, but then I forget to post anything for sale and they dry out and then I burn them. But it does seem like folks will pay a pretty good price, especially if the wood comes from a recognizable forest. If I ever manage to get my act together, I'll let you all know.


They will sell for more if you call them ‘forest medallions’. 

Philbert


----------



## kevin j

There’s actually quite a demand for wedding table centerpieces for wood cookies. I made about 20 for a friend for his daughter’s wedding. Just did it for free and they were thrilled. Green wood but it doesn’t dry out long enough to split and then when it was done I don’t know if the gave them away to guests or if they ran through the burn pile


----------



## djg james

kevin j said:


> There’s actually quite a demand for wedding table centerpieces for wood cookies. I made about 20 for a friend for his daughter’s wedding. Just did it for free and they were thrilled. Green wood but it doesn’t dry out long enough to split and then when it was done I don’t know if the gave them away to guests or if they ran through the burn pile


Yes I was wondering about having to be dry. After all, cookies crack.


----------



## Drifter2406

If anyone finds out that tree lands on his house please post it on here, that would make my day, hear about Ass***ls like this too often these days.


----------



## kevin j

djg james said:


> Yes I was wondering about having to be dry. After all, cookies crack.


These probably cracked weeks after the wedding.
Lots of potential marriage jokes there…….


----------



## SS396driver

I made about 20 cherry cookie center pieces for my sons wedding in 2019 . I've supplied more for people who attended the wedding for a multitude of functions . $10 bucks apiece . All word of mouth sales if you cut green and put them in either wood chips or other drysectant, I like oil oil dry , they dry quick but with little cracking I'm looking into the big tubs of the silica beads for drying


----------



## Cricket

Philbert said:


> I have posted this story before. I had a few boxes of mostly birch “cookies“ from testing a few different saws and chain. They were not convenient to load into the woodstove, so I had them in the garage to take to the compost site.
> 
> Meanwhile, I was having a garage sale, and put the boxes out front, in case somebody wanted them for free. A couple of women came up and started picking through the cookies, asking “how much?“. I just pulled the number ‘$2’ out of thin air, implying the whole box. The women paid me two dollars for each cookie, walking away like they had scored a great deal. Later, my daughter told me how much things like that might sell for on sites like Etsy.
> 
> Philbert


They were selling I'd guess about 16" by 8" chunks of... something... at our local farm store - nothing but a maybe four inch deep cross cut on the top? Supposed to be doused with lighter fluid or something, then you had a burning log you could balance a pan on top of... for some reason... I only saw them for one season, so I'm guessing out here in farm country, nobody bit...


----------



## GrizG

Cricket said:


> They were selling I'd guess about 16" by 8" chunks of... something... at our local farm store - nothing but a maybe four inch deep cross cut on the top? Supposed to be doused with lighter fluid or something, then you had a burning log you could balance a pan on top of... for some reason... I only saw them for one season, so I'm guessing out here in farm country, nobody bit...


They were probably selling Swedish Fire Logs (aka Swedish Torches). A local supermarket had them last year too. Kindling is put in the center and lit. As I understand it, in simplified form, the slots create a venturi that speeds up the air flow and serves to fan the fire. There is probably someone here who can explain the physics in detail... 

They burn a relatively small amount of wood efficiently and can be used for cooking as shown in the photo. Great if you make them yourself but at the retail price of $10 that I saw, not so much.


----------



## kevin j

The swedish candles are really neat. The ones I made were about 8 - 10 diameter, 16 long. 2 inch drilled hole down the center and slots to within about 4 inches of the bottom. Light with kindling in the center, or boy scout fluid (charcoal lighter fluid or diesel fuel). Burn clean and hot up the center because the draft coming in from the bottom and up the center. Actually burn a LOT longer than the same round just as a campfire. And, if it is not consumed and you want to go inside, I put a metal garbage can upside down over it, chokes out the oxygen and puts out the fire. Then use it again the next time. We have gotten 2 or 3 evening campfire times out of one round.


----------



## Cricket

GrizG said:


> They were probably selling Swedish Fire Logs (aka Swedish Torches). A local supermarket had them last year too. Kindling is put in the center and lit. As I understand it, in simplified form, the slots create a venturi that speeds up the air flow and serves to fan the fire. There is probably someone here who can explain the physics in detail...
> 
> They burn a relatively small amount of wood efficiently and can be used for cooking as shown in the photo. Great if you make them yourself but at the retail price of $10 that I saw, not so much.
> 
> View attachment 973063


That may have been it - I vaguely remember, now that yo mention it, "Swedish" being involved...

However - the cuts in these were awfully narrow to insert anything burnable in - no wider than a regular bar... is that usual?


----------



## GrizG

Cricket said:


> That may have been it - I vaguely remember, now that yo mention it, "Swedish" being involved...
> 
> However - the cuts in these were awfully narrow to insert anything burnable in - no wider than a regular bar... is that usual?


I've seen variations... some are sawn to within a few inches of the bottom then split apart, a strip split off the center part of each of the quarters and then the "log" is reassembled with wire. Some are done in a similar manner but only by splitting. Some are drilled down the center with a large auger bit and then sawn. I saw a large one that had been plunge cut in the end to form a pocket for kindling. Some are sawn with the kerf worried wider and some just a chain width. I have to wonder if the later are done by opportunists who haven't actually used them as I agree that the saw kerfs alone don't allow for much in the way of kindling. 

This video shows several methods.


----------



## paul shawnee

I would think the same as you, but from some pictures I've found, a bar-width is apparently not unusual.


----------



## unclemoustache

ijpom said:


> View attachment 972636
> 
> 
> So the pricing isn't bad, if you consider it a canvas for your creativity.
> For the seller, it's a great deal more than you could get for fire wood.





djg james said:


> I agree. I see ads like that all the time on StL CL for cookies. But at least those are dry.





paul shawnee said:


> As for selling wood discs, I often mean to try it, but then I forget to post anything for sale and they dry out and then I burn them. But it does seem like folks will pay a pretty good price, especially if the wood comes from a recognizable forest. If I ever manage to get my act together, I'll let you all know.





djg james said:


> Yes I was wondering about having to be dry. After all, cookies crack.




For $3 each, I'd certainly buy them! Then I'd rent them out for $4 each.
I've already rented out some 1/2 branches for candles. There's money to be made in that market for cookies and other wood decor for weddings, parties, events, etc. Sell at a high price, rent out at a lower price.

However, keeping the cookies from cracking is tricky. I have a dozen different ideas from a variety of people, and I'm going to be cutting up a bunch of cookies to see what methods work best. Looks like cutting at an angle is a good one, as is having them dry very slowly. Soaking them in PolyEthelene Glycol overnight is also recommended.
Cutting a standing dead log or a log thats been dead for a while is another great tip, but you need to cut it before it rots. Someone recommended gluing a piece of plywood to one side with a piece of newspaper inbetween, - let it sit for 6 months, and then remove the plywood.

Anyway, we'll see what my experiments reveal.


----------



## djg james

unclemoustache said:


> For $3 each, I'd certainly buy them! Then I'd rent them out for $4 each.
> I've already rented out some 1/2 branches for candles. There's money to be made in that market for cookies and other wood decor for weddings, parties, events, etc. Sell at a high price, rent out at a lower price.
> 
> However, keeping the cookies from cracking is tricky. I have a dozen different ideas from a variety of people, and I'm going to be cutting up a bunch of cookies to see what methods work best. Looks like cutting at an angle is a good one, as is having them dry very slowly. Soaking them in PolyEthelene Glycol overnight is also recommended.
> Cutting a standing dead log or a log thats been dead for a while is another great tip, but you need to cut it before it rots. Someone recommended gluing a piece of plywood to one side with a piece of newspaper inbetween, - let it sit for 6 months, and then remove the plywood.
> 
> Anyway, we'll see what my experiments reveal.


Let me know how it goes. I'd be interested. I've heard of soaking in PolyPROPYLENE (same, but safer) but I'd be worried about how it would accept finishes. Experiments will tell.

I have a couple of Cherry cookies from a dead standing tree that I made live edge coasters. They didn't crack.


----------



## Philbert

unclemoustache said:


> However, keeping the cookies from cracking is tricky. I have a dozen different ideas from a variety of people, and I'm going to be cutting up a bunch of cookies to see what methods work best.


The ‘best’ cookies I cut were from logs / branches (about 4” diameter) that had already dried / seasoned. It wasn’t intentional; it was just what I had when I wanted to test some chains. You want the bark to stay attached too for decorative cookies. 

I flattened my one finished cookie on a large belt sander to smooth both sides, then sealed it with polyurethane.. Cutting with a band saw would be better for a production operation.

Philbert


----------



## Cricket

GrizG said:


> I've seen variations... some are sawn to within a few inches of the bottom then split apart, a strip split off the center part of each of the quarters and then the "log" is reassembled with wire. Some are done in a similar manner but only by splitting. Some are drilled down the center with a large auger bit and then sawn. I saw a large one that had been plunge cut in the end to form a pocket for kindling. Some are sawn with the kerf worried wider and some just a chain width. I have to wonder if the later are done by opportunists who haven't actually used them as I agree that the saw kerfs alone don't allow for much in the way of kindling.
> 
> This video shows several methods.



Yeah, that makes sense. Because saw kerf was pretty much as wide as they got.

But now I know how to do it...


----------



## unclemoustache

Few years ago I dropped this sycamore in my yard, cut a couple cookies and threw this one under my porch. Pulled it out today. 
needless to say, I’m astounded it didn’t crack! 42” across at the narrow point.

now to flatten it….


----------



## ckliff

Future DIL wants cookies for wedding reception tables. I'm thinking of cutting green, applying end sealer, then after 6 months sand them down & finish. Any thoughts?


----------



## djg james

Walnut Cookies - arts & crafts - by owner - sale


Offering walnut cookies for sale. Cut from black walnut timber, these cookies are a great compliment to any tabletop setting. The cookies are a beautiful compliment to display flower arrangements...



stlouis.craigslist.org





$25-35 for slapping on some poly.


----------



## djg james

ckliff said:


> Future DIL wants cookies for wedding reception tables. I'm thinking of cutting green, applying end sealer, then after 6 months sand them down & finish. Any thoughts?


Someone on StL CL posts them for sale pretty regularly. Couldn't find it though. Looks like they have the process down. Maybe they soak the cookies in Pentacryl?









Preservation Solutions - Pentacryl Green Wood Stabilizer - Gallon


Pentacryl is a revolutionary new product that combats the negative effects of drying by displacing water and moisture in the wood fibers. Your wood will dry quicker and more evenly, and the Pentacryl residue even lubricates your tools as you work. This non-toxic solution doesn't stain the wood...




www.woodcraft.com


----------



## SS396driver

ckliff said:


> Future DIL wants cookies for wedding reception tables. I'm thinking of cutting green, applying end sealer, then after 6 months sand them down & finish. Any thoughts?


I cut them no thicker then 2 inch and put them in dry wood chips ,sawdust or kitty litter . Nothing else they dry in a few weeks the object is to dry evenly . Some will still crack . Black walnut I cut 6 weeks ago and oiled it a few days ago. Has a minor crack but it's down to 11% moisture 


When I do bowls I do the same green wood shape then sawdust dries in about a week .


----------



## djg james

Rustic Oak Centerpiece Decor Slices/Rounds - general for sale - by...


Rustic Oak Centerpiece Decor Slices/Rounds in many shapes and sizes for Parties/Showers/Weddings/Decoration/Centerpieces... I currently have the following sizes: 5" to 9" are $3 each 10" to 14" are...



stlouis.craigslist.org





Found the guy who seems to know how to dry them successfully.


----------



## unclemoustache

djg james said:


> Rustic Oak Centerpiece Decor Slices/Rounds - general for sale - by...
> 
> 
> Rustic Oak Centerpiece Decor Slices/Rounds in many shapes and sizes for Parties/Showers/Weddings/Decoration/Centerpieces... I currently have the following sizes: 5" to 9" are $3 each 10" to 14" are...
> 
> 
> 
> stlouis.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found the guy who seems to know how to dry them successfully.



I’m not so certain those are dry. Oak cracks like crazy!


----------



## svk




----------



## unclemoustache

Get your bids in, everyone! This is a great tree! HVPO!


----------



## unclemoustache




----------



## cookies

should show up, cut it down across their driveway into the neighbors yard then leave, would be worth the 200 bucks to watch unfold as you wait for a new deal where they pay you 400 to haul it off and they help you load it.


----------



## GrizG

unclemoustache said:


> Get your bids in, everyone! This is a great tree! HVPO!
> 
> View attachment 977838


Someone should bid -$2,000.


----------



## unclemoustache




----------



## husqvarna257

Here is a great deal
Oak Firewood - $50​
























© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map)
White oak firewood. Each piece is about 40” long and 10” in diameter. Tree was dropped in November last year. Will help load.

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers


----------



## GrizG

husqvarna257 said:


> Here is a great deal
> Oak Firewood - $50​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
> (google map)
> White oak firewood. Each piece is about 40” long and 10” in diameter. Tree was dropped in November last year. Will help load.
> 
> do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers


That's convenience store prices without the convenience.


----------



## kevin j

GrizG said:


> That's convenience store prices without the convenience.


Cheaper to burn HVBW


----------



## svk




----------



## Maintenance supervisor

svk said:


> View attachment 983464


I wonder if this was South Carolina's option before the firing squad?


----------



## GrizG




----------



## Gamma Woods

$300 for a saw with a 22 inch bar, good find!

Doesn't matter that it's 45cc of Chinese squid ****, it's got a 22 inch bar!


----------



## Aknutter

Saw this on the bay... O20t 24.95
Oh yeah, it comes with a worn out clutch...


----------



## cookies

not craigslist but still funny, rusted solid








Screenshot


Captured with Lightshot




prnt.sc


----------



## kevin j

There’s a deal on the highly desirable maintenance nightmare eager beaver saw


----------



## GrizG

kevin j said:


> There’s a deal on the highly desirable maintenance nightmare eager beaver saw


That gives me an idea... I know where there is a barrel at my father's with 3 old non-running Eager Beavers that I can turn into cash! They are obviously worth something!


----------



## TRTermite

GrizG said:


> That gives me an idea... I know where there is a barrel at my father's with 3 old non-running Eager Beavers that I can turn into cash! They are obviously worth something!


Now yer starten tuh sound like wun uh them crack heads.
Barrels probably worth more as a burn barrel.


----------



## GrizG

TRTermite said:


> Now yer starten tuh sound like wun uh them crack heads.
> Barrels probably worth more as a burn barrel.


Nah... sound more like a Craig's List advertiser.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

Deal or no deal?


----------



## svk

kevin j said:


> There’s a deal on the highly desirable maintenance nightmare eager beaver saw


A great deal for $40 or so!


----------



## djg james

Cedar wood - general for sale - by owner


Huge cedar base . 800 pounds. Great for wood work. Or best offer. Aged for a year.



stlouis.craigslist.org





Really?


----------



## Sierra_rider

This is a clone saw:


----------



## cookies

djg james said:


> Cedar wood - general for sale - by owner
> 
> 
> Huge cedar base . 800 pounds. Great for wood work. Or best offer. Aged for a year.
> 
> 
> 
> stlouis.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?


If that sat a year it would weigh half of what they claim, cedar is lite weight as far as wood is concerned. Saw a similar ad down here that started out free to good home cedar logs, they were maybe 12" and 16" diameter and about 12 feet in length. It disappeared after a couple days and magically reappeared offering them at different location at a steep increase of 250 each or 400 for both. Lets just say the ad was up for over a year eventually changing to free come get it you load  and it sill sat another few months before it was gone.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

Sierra_rider said:


> This is a clone saw:
> View attachment 994701


Thats a pretty good return on a cheap investment, all the bolt on BS too.


----------



## Sierra_rider

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Thats a pretty good return on a cheap investment, all the bolt on BS too.


It's been on there a couple weeks, so who knows how much the guy will get out of it. I've got the tools and knowledge to hop of saws, maybe I should start selling ported Chicom saws on Fakebook lol.


----------



## pauljoseph

Sierra_rider said:


> It's been on there a couple weeks, so who knows how much the guy will get out of it. I've got the tools and knowledge to hop of saws, maybe I should start selling ported Chicom saws on Fakebook lol.


Let me know if that works out for you maybe we can go in business together.


----------



## Mad Professor

More *free* wood! Must take all..........


----------



## olyman

Mad Professor said:


> More *free* wood! Must take all..........View attachment 996368


yeah!!!! come and clean up my mess for free!!!! NOT!!!!!!


----------



## pauljoseph

Mad Professor said:


> More *free* wood! Must take all..........View attachment 996368


The correct way to do that is to come the one day to get the logs and come back the next day to get the brush, except your truck breaks down you can’t make it back


----------



## unclemoustache




----------



## Picaso

djg james said:


> Rustic Oak Centerpiece Decor Slices/Rounds - general for sale - by...
> 
> 
> Rustic Oak Centerpiece Decor Slices/Rounds in many shapes and sizes for Parties/Showers/Weddings/Decoration/Centerpieces... I currently have the following sizes: 5" to 9" are $3 each 10" to 14" are...
> 
> 
> 
> stlouis.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found the guy who seems to know how to dry them successfully.



From my own experiences, there isn't a silver bullet answer to this problem. The answer is "it depends". In a nutshell, several techniques work sometimes, on some species, on some specific cuts/trees. 

It depends on the cookies youre trying to keep from cracking as well- my coasters were about 3/4" thick , 4-5" diameter, and I could use a combination of microwaving, soaking, PEG, salt, anchorseal, and kiln to get most of what I cut to come out without cracks. It also took time. To go bigger you really have to expect a mixed bag. Wet shavings can slow the drying in a blank or cookie, but the math is not on your side. The shrinkage factors opposed are usually 2x the other. 

PEG can be used but it has limitations. The issues with PEG are that you need to start soaking when fresh cut, need lots of coverage, need lots of time to let the PEG get into it deep enough - think months - (and over 2" good luck) , and the PEG is pricey. I made tubs and submerged turning pieces in the PEG for months. I also used many different recipies found online that used all kinds of different soaking solutions. Pieces were in there for months to over a year. When I took out a piece i was soaking I cut into it and it showed that the solution had only penetrated less than 1/2". I tried walnut, cherry, chestnut, maple, etc.

There are also just some trees / blanks / cuts that are very resilient to cracking for some hard to determine reason. I have a 14" cube of walnut heartwood that hasnt even surface cracked in 7+ years of being in an unheated/uninsulated building that hits near 100 and super low humidity at times. 

Some people who did cookies for weddings just cut them green and used them green and expected that they only would have to last the day.


----------



## TRTermite

Picaso said:


> From my own experiences, there isn't a silver bullet answer to this problem. The answer is "it depends". In a nutshell, several techniques work sometimes, on some species, on some specific cuts/trees.
> 
> It depends on the cookies youre trying to keep from cracking as well- my coasters were about 3/4" thick , 4-5" diameter, and I could use a combination of microwaving, soaking, PEG, salt, anchorseal, and kiln to get most of what I cut to come out without cracks. It also took time. To go bigger you really have to expect a mixed bag. Wet shavings can slow the drying in a blank or cookie, but the math is not on your side. The shrinkage factors opposed are usually 2x the other.
> 
> PEG can be used but it has limitations. The issues with PEG are that you need to start soaking when fresh cut, need lots of coverage, need lots of time to let the PEG get into it deep enough - think months - (and over 2" good luck) , and the PEG is pricey. I made tubs and submerged turning pieces in the PEG for months. I also used many different recipies found online that used all kinds of different soaking solutions. Pieces were in there for months to over a year. When I took out a piece i was soaking I cut into it and it showed that the solution had only penetrated less than 1/2". I tried walnut, cherry, chestnut, maple, etc.
> 
> There are also just some trees / blanks / cuts that are very resilient to cracking for some hard to determine reason. I have a 14" cube of walnut heartwood that hasnt even surface cracked in 7+ years of being in an unheated/uninsulated building that hits near 100 and super low humidity at times.
> 
> Some people who did cookies for weddings just cut them green and used them green and expected that they only would have to last the day.


That 14" cube is heartwood.. You might have your key to fixing your issues right there. Sap wood is a chronic problem in many woods. Bugs-checking-warpage-stability-stain-......


----------



## Picaso

TRTermite said:


> That 14" cube is heartwood.. You might have your key to fixing your issues right there. Sap wood is a chronic problem in many woods. Bugs-checking-warpage-stability-stain-......



your post jarred something in my head, so thank you. 2 things I should've added to my first post: 

1) to your point - I know with bowl blanks that having both sap & heart can add an extra layer of dynamics to the drying success so it is a good point. if you want to trim the cookies/blanks down to the heart you will have more consistent success

2) the "most" universal success (across all sizes of pieces and species) is a controlled failure path. Cut out a path to the heart so it can move without cracking, then patch it up. You get some up/down disjointed warping surfaces sometimes but can patch that too. I read about that technique in some old wood carving books but wasnt thinking big enough until I found 2 entire 8' black walnut logs in my great uncle's wood building in his wood rack (bottom shelf hah). These were put in there more than 6 decades ago, and he had not only cut off all the sapwood around these logs (which are maybe 15-16" in diameter of just heart) , but had also done been cut to the pith down the entire length and left in the round. Who else puts entire logs into their wood rack?

Thanks for your post again. It made me reminisce about a good man who is sorely missed.


----------



## John Lyngdal

still pole saw - $150 (Glide)​





make / manufacturer: *stihl*
*has curved shaft*, runs good


----------



## unclemoustache

Seasoned.

And take the light pole too.


----------



## unclemoustache




----------



## svk

There’s a few good ones on Facebook marketplace right now but this one takes the cake. $350 for a couple of 40 dollar saws.


----------



## SimonHS

svk said:


> $350 for a couple of 40 dollar saws.



Even worse. It says only one saw for sale. $350 for one $40 saw!


----------



## GrizG

SimonHS said:


> Even worse. It says only one saw for sale. $350 for one $40 saw!


People around here are desperate.... many storms have left a lot of damage. Saws, bar oil, chains, and mix oil were hard to come by. As such, tree services are being absolute robbers and people who don't know better are being robbed. This morning I went over to a friend's house for less than an hour and felled and bucked a storm damaged oak. It was all easily done from the ground. I was pressed for time so he's going to drop off the rounds for me for firewood... The town will take the brush. He bought a saw but lacked the skill to do the job... Tree services quoted him between $2,000 and $4,800. So yeah... I can see someone paying $350 out of ignorance and being happy doing it!


----------



## Binthewoods

There’s a $1000 jonsereds 90 on eBay right now. I’d sell mine if I could get that for them.


----------



## svk

Binthewoods said:


> There’s a $1000 jonsereds 90 on eBay right now. I’d sell mine if I could get that for them.


There’s a $300 Jonsereds 49 here


----------



## unclemoustache

I thought it was a joke at first so I was getting ready to laugh, but I think the person is actually serious, and that they really did spend money on this.


.


----------



## fishercat

John Lyngdal said:


> still pole saw - $150 (Glide)​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make / manufacturer: *stihl*
> *has curved shaft*, runs good


I've rebuilt those. It's fun.


----------



## John Lyngdal

A *"fairly easy"* fix.   If you've seen what a cylinder looks like after it sucked a valve, easy fix isn't the first discription that comes to mind.
"Condition: fair", as in fairly trashed.
**************
Stihl FS110-Z Brush Cutter - Parts or Repair - $125 (N. Corvallis)​




condition: *fair*
For sale is a Stihl FS110 weed eater. *It’s in really good shape.* *One of the valves broke so it won’t start, but it should be a fairly easy fix if you know anything about motors.* Otherwise it’s a good parts machine. These retail for almost $500 new.


----------



## Philbert

One thing I especially hate on Craigslist list is ‘keyword spamming’. E.g. when someone is trying to sell a truck, and lists 2,000+ unrelated words (I copied one ad, pasted it into my word processor, and did a ‘word count’ once, out of curiosity), including brand names, in the bottom of the ad, so that almost any search will bring up that ad.

I don’t know why Craigslist software doesn’t just automatically block these. ‘Flagging’ does not seem to stop them. 

Anyway, one of these a******s recently posted an ad with the admonition, ‘Won’t reply to single line texts due to high levels of Spam’. 

Philbert


----------



## Yarz

Just copy and paste their word string into your reply. Voila - no longer a single line text!


----------



## unclemoustache

.



This was my post for selling my old dump truck. Finally sold it last week.
Yay!






If you're looking for a pretty truck that's easy to drive that will impress a city girl, look elsewhere. 
This isn't some lifted, glossy 4-wheeled boom box with a 4-foot bed that wouldn't pull a bicycle much less your friend's broken down Prius- This is a truck for a man with worn-down boots, callouses on his hands and sawdust in his pockets. Ugly, powerful, gets the job done, and only a quality hard-working farm girl will be impressed. This is a truck that causes the other men to pull off to the side of the road in respect, and weak men to park far away from it.
Not only is it a dually flatbed, the bed is a full 8' long, and about 7' wide. With its 350 cu.in. engine, it'll haul anything you want it to, and has a trapdoor for your 5th wheel trailer. 
But there's more to it than that. This truck has a hydraulic dump bed to empty out whatever you put in it, and has stake pockets around it so you can build your own enclosure, which is what I did. I can't tell you how many loads of dirt, rock, mulch, manure, branches and other stuff I hauled with this monster. It's got a 2" receiver hitch on the back to pull whatever you need it to.
But we're not done yet. With 4 doors and bench seats, it'll hold your whole family. (It won't hold mine, though - WAAY too many kids). There are TWO gas tanks on this fella, but one of them has a leak, so I only use one. Did I mention 4WD? Yes, this baby has it, and it's amazing.
So, you're asking yourself, what's wrong with it? Why such a low price? There's nothing at all wrong with it. The huge gash on the passenger size was done by a young man who didn't see the fire hydrant on that side of the truck, but a little sledgehammer action and the doors work just fine. The dents there serve to make this treasure less appealing to truck thieves, just like the peeling paint, ripped upholstery, and rust. I never bothered to lock the doors, and I'm not sure if they ever work. The headlights are a little on the dim side, and don't quite point straight, but that's helpful for not blinding oncoming traffic and for seeing what may be on the side of the road. The power steering works when it feels like it, which is most of the time, but it likes to cut out just when you need it most. It's great for an upper body workout. Same with the 4WD - it's a bit hard to get in and out, but it'll get there with a bit of effort. Like I said - this is a manly truck. You want air conditioning? Open the windows, and this truck has those wonderful little triangle windows in the front for getting a good breeze into the cab. In fact, the lack of weather stripping around the door also lets in a good breeze, especially in the winter time, but don't worry - the heater isn't overly powerful and won't chase all the cold out of the cab.
But some of us men are getting a bit older and like a bit of convenience, so I added a back-up camera so you don't have to keep getting out to see if you're lined up with your trailer hitch.
So why am I selling it? Because I stepped up into the ultra-manly realm and bought an even larger truck and no longer need this one. As for the odometer, I have no clue how accurate that is, but it does seem to change as I drive it so it's functioning to some degree. And this is a GMC V3500 - not a Terrain, but Marketplace didn't have that option. There you have it. An amazing truck for an amazing man - the kind that are becoming rarer these days. But if you're that kind of man, this is that kind of truck, so let's make a deal.


----------



## unclemoustache

I was going to share a post about some HVBW, but it's already gone.

Mid-sized black walnut, surrounded by two houses and a power line - wanted someone to pay him to take it down and clean it up!!


EDIT: Found it!


----------



## tla100

What did the truck 
sale for?


----------



## unclemoustache

tla100 said:


> What did the truck
> sale for?




$4,400.


----------



## TRTermite

CAT525 had to tell me about this one. I can't post pictures but to me this is a"Flea Buy LAUGH" "And" a "WTF" are people thinking. - A Jonsered 2171 (Nice looking) comes with a New light weight bar/chain and 3 new chains Only $1,500.00$ Plus shipping. YOU get a two fer one "WTF" when you read the entire description. It would be appreciated if some one would post the actual add for the convenience of future readers. https://www.ebay.com/itm/2040788614...RaV52AMKEynVQjq3SiAB/BtKoI|tkp:Bk9SR9CM1qjcYA


----------



## SimonHS

TRTermite said:


> CAT525 had to tell me about this one. I can't post pictures but to me this is a"Flea Buy LAUGH" "And" a "WTF" are people thinking. - A Jonsered 2171 (Nice looking) comes with a New light weight bar/chain and 3 new chains Only $1,500.00$ Plus shipping. YOU get a two fer one "WTF" when you read the entire description. It would be appreciated if some one would post the actual add for the convenience of future readers. https://www.ebay.com/itm/204078861483?hash=item2f840c4cab:g:eRkAAOSwl~VjCrnM&amdata=enc:AQAHAAAA4Jvu1DdMZ11PVZ6N2WtcINC6Wnqrj1nAS4mSpDRFP7wfIDMk8osufbQmvzz/J+uNN1qWQOfNpkQdIFDH0dVCgOEHC6MW0IVMe48lWlHIvChKjOsQ/eSAnlbBH3gADqj54BQoNsAQJylI0xo58261l3PIUKd4aeKOpmjCQTaoL4HHysftXRKVol11N+ctPk5HLqlI+tZrWRKjJjWy03Uwc9XIrg8+WE5VVzCc/FXErHzpFqXYaHpiabhFveQkvgruzHEAP6TV3a8hvk+WUyRaV52AMKEynVQjq3SiAB/BtKoI|tkp:Bk9SR9CM1qjcYA



Here you go. I couldn't do a screenshot of all the text so I copied and pasted it below.




"Read slowly and carefully to the end. 

Jonsered 2171 Turbo with 25" Sugihara (VT3U-0Q62HV) and 3 brand new Oregon chains. (72EXJ084) Saw has a 2 new Caber rings, new Stens heavy duty pull string, and starts on the 2nd to 5th pull. Saw has the before EPA Malhe cylinder. This thing really chews up wood. Ported muffler. It's tuned at 40:1 with Echo Red Armor oil. This saw is ready to cut wood. If you would like a video of the saw running let me know. I keep seeing people getting burned by so called saw seller in Overland Park, Kansas. Buy a saw from me a quality seller. 
Also included is a 6 pack of Echo Red Armor oil and a spark plug wrench. 
Oregon chains are .050 gauge, 3/8 pitch, 84 drivers. 

Handling time is 4 business days due to Ebay managing payments and getting rid of Paypal. Once payment is received in my bank account saw will be shipped that day. 

Saw is tuned at 40:1 with Echo Red Armor oil. You will need to mix your gas at 40:1. No EPA or auto tune to slow this chainsaw down. You can get case for $99 on EBay. That's 48 bottles. 

Winter blend bar oil must be used in temps below 40 degrees. I had a guy buy a saw 3 years ago and he left it outside over night and then says the saw will not oil. Yeah cause your bar oil is to thick. Last picture shows what to buy. 

Why would anyone buy a used chainsaw from other sellers without a compression reading? It's the only way to know what is going on inside the chain saw. What's your time worth? 
Be aware that verbage like " runs strong" " seems to be fine" " very powerful" means nothing. It only takes 100 psi for a saw to start. With that low of a reading I would suspect a scored piston and bad ring. 

What's your time worth? Sold a saw to a guy in California just recently and he bought two bad saws from other sellers. I sell quality saws. 

Anyone who uses Chinese aftermarket parts is doing you a huge disfavor. The saw will not last long at all. You might get a month or two of usage. We only use Meteor aftermarket parts made in Italy. They are considered by most saw rebuilders as better than new. 
If the saw does not have a serial number it's a Chinese knock off. Don't believe some of the clowns on here saying their crankcase is brand new Stihl replacement it's not. You can buy an MS660 clone kit for $148.80 currently. Farmer Tec is the brand. Total junk. 

If you think a saw should start on the first pull or should not leak a small puddle of bar oil that is being slung onto the chain, you should probably do the world a favor and buy yourself a battery powered one. 

Pure-gas.org gives a State by state listing of gas stations that carry Ethanol free gasoline. 

Saw starts, runs, idles, oils. It's been tuned to Minnesota altitude and carb may need adjustment upon arrival at its new home. There are no refunds or returns do to idiots putting straight gas in a saw and scoring the piston. Idiots that don't follow advice. Amateurs who can not mount a bar and chain correctly. Amateurs that put the chain on backwards and can't understand why the saw will not cut. Amateurs that dip the bar and chain into dirt and can't figure out why the chain is dull in 3 seconds. Idiots that don't understand corn syrup gas ( gas containing Ethanol) goes bad in 30 days that is why you should use Ethanol free or sometimes referred to as non ox gas. Corn syrup gas does not mix well with oil and you could burn up your saw. Idiots that use Lawnboy oil as mix. No buyers remorse refunds period. If you think your returning this saw after you have cut down your favorite tree your sadly mistaken. Go rent one from a local rental shop. Shipped in one box. 

If your thinking of buying a saw it would be a great pleasure if you notified me a day ahead so I can prepare my shipping boxes. I glue my boxes together and glue extra cardboard in the bottom and around the sides to achieve a very durable box. If you own a tree service you can write the saw off on your taxes. You can print off your own invoice for your records since I do not have a printer. Shipped to lower 48 states ONLY. Don't ask me to send anywhere else. It will not happen. Have a question send an email, I usually answer within 10 minutes. When using a longer bar such as a 25 inch as the chain heats up it will stretch. You should check the chain every 15 minutes or so. When your done cutting loosen the chain if you do not you risk snapping the crankshaft because the shrinking chain will break it. Think it's not possible? Ask my mechanic. 
Shipped Fedex ground service. NO P.O. BOXES. Usually takes 2 to 4 days after payment is received based on the last 201 saws I have sold. The reason I use Fedex is because on Nov 2nd 2017 USPS sent a saw that was going 400 miles to Oregon Wisconsin first to Washington DC then down to North Carolina then to Chicago with no explanation or answers. 20 days to go 400 miles. 

Check out my feedbacks there 100 percent positive. If you don't like my terms don't buy the saw. Sold as is. No warranty. No returns. 
Not responsible for chainsaws stolen off your steps. Set up an email with Fedex. As soon as they drop it an email alert can be sent and you will know it's sitting there within 2 to 3 minutes. It works great. A text alert can be achieved if you have a FedEx account. It's free to open. Easy to use.
If the chainsaw or saw package is valued at $500 or more you will have to sign for it. Plan on it. It is not my rule. It's theirs. You can divert the saw to your work if that's easier. You can do all kinds of things if you go on their website. 

FedEx is very reliable and I will not use any other shipping company. Fedex is open Monday through Friday. 

Running and operating a chainsaw can be very dangerous. I advise you to be sober and drug free. The slightest mistake or miscalculation could be deadly. Remember to keep the chain sharp. I recommend letting a shop sharpen the chain. I pay $7 to have a chain sharpened. It's best to have several chains that way you can take 3 or 4 in at a time and let a Pro sharpen them. What's your time worth? 
The quickest way I know to score and ruin a saw is to run it with a dull chain. You will score the clutch side of the cylinder from all the heat being created. 

If the deal sounds to good to be true it is. I bought a MS660 with a 36 inch bar for $600 last year from a seller that had zero feedbacks. Guess what the saw never came. He managed to create a FedEx manifest showing that saw was sent from Turkey to Minnesota. I went to Fedex and gave them the tracking number and had them print off all the info they had. Well the kid had the weight of the saw at 1 pound. That saw and bar would weigh 22 to 28 pounds total. It took me 3 weeks to convince Ebay that this was a scam. 

Finally I am not a store front style business. I have a day job. I fix boilers. Steam and hot water. I also cut down trees for a fee."


----------



## grizz55chev

SimonHS said:


> Here you go. I couldn't do a screenshot of all the text so I copied and pasted it below.
> 
> View attachment 1013568
> 
> 
> "Read slowly and carefully to the end.
> 
> Jonsered 2171 Turbo with 25" Sugihara (VT3U-0Q62HV) and 3 brand new Oregon chains. (72EXJ084) Saw has a 2 new Caber rings, new Stens heavy duty pull string, and starts on the 2nd to 5th pull. Saw has the before EPA Malhe cylinder. This thing really chews up wood. Ported muffler. It's tuned at 40:1 with Echo Red Armor oil. This saw is ready to cut wood. If you would like a video of the saw running let me know. I keep seeing people getting burned by so called saw seller in Overland Park, Kansas. Buy a saw from me a quality seller.
> Also included is a 6 pack of Echo Red Armor oil and a spark plug wrench.
> Oregon chains are .050 gauge, 3/8 pitch, 84 drivers.
> 
> Handling time is 4 business days due to Ebay managing payments and getting rid of Paypal. Once payment is received in my bank account saw will be shipped that day.
> 
> Saw is tuned at 40:1 with Echo Red Armor oil. You will need to mix your gas at 40:1. No EPA or auto tune to slow this chainsaw down. You can get case for $99 on EBay. That's 48 bottles.
> 
> Winter blend bar oil must be used in temps below 40 degrees. I had a guy buy a saw 3 years ago and he left it outside over night and then says the saw will not oil. Yeah cause your bar oil is to thick. Last picture shows what to buy.
> 
> Why would anyone buy a used chainsaw from other sellers without a compression reading? It's the only way to know what is going on inside the chain saw. What's your time worth?
> Be aware that verbage like " runs strong" " seems to be fine" " very powerful" means nothing. It only takes 100 psi for a saw to start. With that low of a reading I would suspect a scored piston and bad ring.
> 
> What's your time worth? Sold a saw to a guy in California just recently and he bought two bad saws from other sellers. I sell quality saws.
> 
> Anyone who uses Chinese aftermarket parts is doing you a huge disfavor. The saw will not last long at all. You might get a month or two of usage. We only use Meteor aftermarket parts made in Italy. They are considered by most saw rebuilders as better than new.
> If the saw does not have a serial number it's a Chinese knock off. Don't believe some of the clowns on here saying their crankcase is brand new Stihl replacement it's not. You can buy an MS660 clone kit for $148.80 currently. Farmer Tec is the brand. Total junk.
> 
> If you think a saw should start on the first pull or should not leak a small puddle of bar oil that is being slung onto the chain, you should probably do the world a favor and buy yourself a battery powered one.
> 
> Pure-gas.org gives a State by state listing of gas stations that carry Ethanol free gasoline.
> 
> Saw starts, runs, idles, oils. It's been tuned to Minnesota altitude and carb may need adjustment upon arrival at its new home. There are no refunds or returns do to idiots putting straight gas in a saw and scoring the piston. Idiots that don't follow advice. Amateurs who can not mount a bar and chain correctly. Amateurs that put the chain on backwards and can't understand why the saw will not cut. Amateurs that dip the bar and chain into dirt and can't figure out why the chain is dull in 3 seconds. Idiots that don't understand corn syrup gas ( gas containing Ethanol) goes bad in 30 days that is why you should use Ethanol free or sometimes referred to as non ox gas. Corn syrup gas does not mix well with oil and you could burn up your saw. Idiots that use Lawnboy oil as mix. No buyers remorse refunds period. If you think your returning this saw after you have cut down your favorite tree your sadly mistaken. Go rent one from a local rental shop. Shipped in one box.
> 
> If your thinking of buying a saw it would be a great pleasure if you notified me a day ahead so I can prepare my shipping boxes. I glue my boxes together and glue extra cardboard in the bottom and around the sides to achieve a very durable box. If you own a tree service you can write the saw off on your taxes. You can print off your own invoice for your records since I do not have a printer. Shipped to lower 48 states ONLY. Don't ask me to send anywhere else. It will not happen. Have a question send an email, I usually answer within 10 minutes. When using a longer bar such as a 25 inch as the chain heats up it will stretch. You should check the chain every 15 minutes or so. When your done cutting loosen the chain if you do not you risk snapping the crankshaft because the shrinking chain will break it. Think it's not possible? Ask my mechanic.
> Shipped Fedex ground service. NO P.O. BOXES. Usually takes 2 to 4 days after payment is received based on the last 201 saws I have sold. The reason I use Fedex is because on Nov 2nd 2017 USPS sent a saw that was going 400 miles to Oregon Wisconsin first to Washington DC then down to North Carolina then to Chicago with no explanation or answers. 20 days to go 400 miles.
> 
> Check out my feedbacks there 100 percent positive. If you don't like my terms don't buy the saw. Sold as is. No warranty. No returns.
> Not responsible for chainsaws stolen off your steps. Set up an email with Fedex. As soon as they drop it an email alert can be sent and you will know it's sitting there within 2 to 3 minutes. It works great. A text alert can be achieved if you have a FedEx account. It's free to open. Easy to use.
> If the chainsaw or saw package is valued at $500 or more you will have to sign for it. Plan on it. It is not my rule. It's theirs. You can divert the saw to your work if that's easier. You can do all kinds of things if you go on their website.
> 
> FedEx is very reliable and I will not use any other shipping company. Fedex is open Monday through Friday.
> 
> Running and operating a chainsaw can be very dangerous. I advise you to be sober and drug free. The slightest mistake or miscalculation could be deadly. Remember to keep the chain sharp. I recommend letting a shop sharpen the chain. I pay $7 to have a chain sharpened. It's best to have several chains that way you can take 3 or 4 in at a time and let a Pro sharpen them. What's your time worth?
> The quickest way I know to score and ruin a saw is to run it with a dull chain. You will score the clutch side of the cylinder from all the heat being created.
> 
> If the deal sounds to good to be true it is. I bought a MS660 with a 36 inch bar for $600 last year from a seller that had zero feedbacks. Guess what the saw never came. He managed to create a FedEx manifest showing that saw was sent from Turkey to Minnesota. I went to Fedex and gave them the tracking number and had them print off all the info they had. Well the kid had the weight of the saw at 1 pound. That saw and bar would weigh 22 to 28 pounds total. It took me 3 weeks to convince Ebay that this was a scam.
> 
> Finally I am not a store front style business. I have a day job. I fix boilers. Steam and hot water. I also cut down trees for a fee."


Dude really does the hard sell, albeit quite high for the age and the class of saw. Take the first digit off that price, I'd say. Your milage may vary.¹


----------



## TRTermite

SimonHS said:


> Here you go. I couldn't do a screenshot of all the text so I copied and pasted it below.
> 
> View attachment 1013568
> 
> 
> "Read slowly and carefully to the end.
> 
> Jonsered 2171 Turbo with 25" Sugihara (VT3U-0Q62HV) and 3 brand new Oregon chains. (72EXJ084) Saw has a 2 new Caber rings, new Stens heavy duty pull string, and starts on the 2nd to 5th pull. Saw has the before EPA Malhe cylinder. This thing really chews up wood. Ported muffler. It's tuned at 40:1 with Echo Red Armor oil. This saw is ready to cut wood. If you would like a video of the saw running let me know. I keep seeing people getting burned by so called saw seller in Overland Park, Kansas. Buy a saw from me a quality seller.
> Also included is a 6 pack of Echo Red Armor oil and a spark plug wrench.
> Oregon chains are .050 gauge, 3/8 pitch, 84 drivers.
> 
> Handling time is 4 business days due to Ebay managing payments and getting rid of Paypal. Once payment is received in my bank account saw will be shipped that day.
> 
> Saw is tuned at 40:1 with Echo Red Armor oil. You will need to mix your gas at 40:1. No EPA or auto tune to slow this chainsaw down. You can get case for $99 on EBay. That's 48 bottles.
> 
> Winter blend bar oil must be used in temps below 40 degrees. I had a guy buy a saw 3 years ago and he left it outside over night and then says the saw will not oil. Yeah cause your bar oil is to thick. Last picture shows what to buy.
> 
> Why would anyone buy a used chainsaw from other sellers without a compression reading? It's the only way to know what is going on inside the chain saw. What's your time worth?
> Be aware that verbage like " runs strong" " seems to be fine" " very powerful" means nothing. It only takes 100 psi for a saw to start. With that low of a reading I would suspect a scored piston and bad ring.
> 
> What's your time worth? Sold a saw to a guy in California just recently and he bought two bad saws from other sellers. I sell quality saws.
> 
> Anyone who uses Chinese aftermarket parts is doing you a huge disfavor. The saw will not last long at all. You might get a month or two of usage. We only use Meteor aftermarket parts made in Italy. They are considered by most saw rebuilders as better than new.
> If the saw does not have a serial number it's a Chinese knock off. Don't believe some of the clowns on here saying their crankcase is brand new Stihl replacement it's not. You can buy an MS660 clone kit for $148.80 currently. Farmer Tec is the brand. Total junk.
> 
> If you think a saw should start on the first pull or should not leak a small puddle of bar oil that is being slung onto the chain, you should probably do the world a favor and buy yourself a battery powered one.
> 
> Pure-gas.org gives a State by state listing of gas stations that carry Ethanol free gasoline.
> 
> Saw starts, runs, idles, oils. It's been tuned to Minnesota altitude and carb may need adjustment upon arrival at its new home. There are no refunds or returns do to idiots putting straight gas in a saw and scoring the piston. Idiots that don't follow advice. Amateurs who can not mount a bar and chain correctly. Amateurs that put the chain on backwards and can't understand why the saw will not cut. Amateurs that dip the bar and chain into dirt and can't figure out why the chain is dull in 3 seconds. Idiots that don't understand corn syrup gas ( gas containing Ethanol) goes bad in 30 days that is why you should use Ethanol free or sometimes referred to as non ox gas. Corn syrup gas does not mix well with oil and you could burn up your saw. Idiots that use Lawnboy oil as mix. No buyers remorse refunds period. If you think your returning this saw after you have cut down your favorite tree your sadly mistaken. Go rent one from a local rental shop. Shipped in one box.
> 
> If your thinking of buying a saw it would be a great pleasure if you notified me a day ahead so I can prepare my shipping boxes. I glue my boxes together and glue extra cardboard in the bottom and around the sides to achieve a very durable box. If you own a tree service you can write the saw off on your taxes. You can print off your own invoice for your records since I do not have a printer. Shipped to lower 48 states ONLY. Don't ask me to send anywhere else. It will not happen. Have a question send an email, I usually answer within 10 minutes. When using a longer bar such as a 25 inch as the chain heats up it will stretch. You should check the chain every 15 minutes or so. When your done cutting loosen the chain if you do not you risk snapping the crankshaft because the shrinking chain will break it. Think it's not possible? Ask my mechanic.
> Shipped Fedex ground service. NO P.O. BOXES. Usually takes 2 to 4 days after payment is received based on the last 201 saws I have sold. The reason I use Fedex is because on Nov 2nd 2017 USPS sent a saw that was going 400 miles to Oregon Wisconsin first to Washington DC then down to North Carolina then to Chicago with no explanation or answers. 20 days to go 400 miles.
> 
> Check out my feedbacks there 100 percent positive. If you don't like my terms don't buy the saw. Sold as is. No warranty. No returns.
> Not responsible for chainsaws stolen off your steps. Set up an email with Fedex. As soon as they drop it an email alert can be sent and you will know it's sitting there within 2 to 3 minutes. It works great. A text alert can be achieved if you have a FedEx account. It's free to open. Easy to use.
> If the chainsaw or saw package is valued at $500 or more you will have to sign for it. Plan on it. It is not my rule. It's theirs. You can divert the saw to your work if that's easier. You can do all kinds of things if you go on their website.
> 
> FedEx is very reliable and I will not use any other shipping company. Fedex is open Monday through Friday.
> 
> Running and operating a chainsaw can be very dangerous. I advise you to be sober and drug free. The slightest mistake or miscalculation could be deadly. Remember to keep the chain sharp. I recommend letting a shop sharpen the chain. I pay $7 to have a chain sharpened. It's best to have several chains that way you can take 3 or 4 in at a time and let a Pro sharpen them. What's your time worth?
> The quickest way I know to score and ruin a saw is to run it with a dull chain. You will score the clutch side of the cylinder from all the heat being created.
> 
> If the deal sounds to good to be true it is. I bought a MS660 with a 36 inch bar for $600 last year from a seller that had zero feedbacks. Guess what the saw never came. He managed to create a FedEx manifest showing that saw was sent from Turkey to Minnesota. I went to Fedex and gave them the tracking number and had them print off all the info they had. Well the kid had the weight of the saw at 1 pound. That saw and bar would weigh 22 to 28 pounds total. It took me 3 weeks to convince Ebay that this was a scam.
> 
> Finally I am not a store front style business. I have a day job. I fix boilers. Steam and hot water. I also cut down trees for a fee."


A Very ROBUST Thank You For all your efforts Maybe someday this might be a regular price but today I am reading a bunch of BLARNEY.


----------



## djg james

firewood - free stuff


60' red oak on ground, cut in eight foot sections, everything smaller than 3" chipped and removed. You cut into rounds, split, provide all labor and splitter. For every four pieces you get three and...



stlouis.craigslist.org





Never heard of 'Shares' for firewood?


----------



## TRTermite

djg james said:


> firewood - free stuff
> 
> 
> 60' red oak on ground, cut in eight foot sections, everything smaller than 3" chipped and removed. You cut into rounds, split, provide all labor and splitter. For every four pieces you get three and...
> 
> 
> 
> stlouis.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of 'Shares' for firewood?


My Dad used to cut on an older fellas place. He wanted a load of dry , dead, standing elm out of 5 loads. The place was easy access and close. We got a lot of easy to get oak walnut and other hard woods. Everett (Old Fella) told us for years that it never made sense for him to get green wood at his age he just wanted a bit at a time. Probably cut 15 years off and on for him before he WOKE up LIFELESS 
EVERETT was a super nice GUY and I Still kind of miss him.
Family sold the ground and new owner cleared it.


----------



## Philbert

djg james said:


> Never heard of 'Shares' for firewood?


Not uncommon. Sometimes they ask for half. Splitting the wood on site is as bit of extra work.


----------



## Sierra_rider

I love Ebay silliness.


----------



## sean donato

Sierra_rider said:


> I love Ebay silliness. View attachment 1016623
> View attachment 1016622


With adds like that it's no wonder the junk I toss up from time to time brings good money.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I see some ads on ebay that have prices about 100 times what they should be. That means they're out of stock on that item and they'll change the price when new stock comes in.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Free firewood - free stuff


Free firewood! I tried to cut it to appropriate size and remove any unwanted debris. Contact me for pickup location. Most of it is from a cherry plum tree in our back alley that fell a little during...



boise.craigslist.org


----------



## woodchuckcanuck




----------



## a. palmer jr.

woodchuckcanuck said:


> View attachment 1021239


 I'll bet that spruce burns good..


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

a. palmer jr. said:


> I'll bet that spruce burns good..


After it dries, it can burn hot. You don't want to load your stove with just that. Much like pine, only more sap.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

woodchuckcanuck said:


> After it dries, it can burn hot. You don't want to load your stove with just that. Much like pine, only more sap.


I can't burn anything but gas and electricity where I am now. Maybe I'll rig something up in the garage..


----------



## Philbert

I will post this rant / vent here, due to the ‘idiot seller’ theme:

An errand took me over by the (combined) Porter-Cable / Black&Decker / DeWalt / Stanley (and about everyone else) Factory Service Center today. I had not been in for some time, and I mentioned to the woman at the counter that I used to like browsing their reconditioned, factory seconds, overstock , etc., deals. 

She assured me that they ‘NEVER’ had those, shook her head to accent that remark, and repeated ’NEVER had those’. 

(OK sweetie. But I won’t mention it to the lawn mower, belt sander, nail and staple guns, bits, fasteners, saw blades, etc., at home, that I bought there, that they don’t really exist, because it might cause some existential trauma).

Philbert


----------



## kevin j

Philbert said:


> I will post this rant / vent here, due to the ‘idiot seller’ theme:
> 
> An errand took me over by the (combined) Porter-Cable / Black&Decker / DeWalt / Stanley (and about everyone else) Factory Service Center today. I had not been in for some time, and I mentioned to the woman at the counter that I used to like browsing their reconditioned, factory seconds, overstock , etc., deals.
> 
> She assured me that they ‘NEVER’ had those, shook her head to accent that remark, and repeated ’NEVER had those’.
> 
> (OK sweetie. But I won’t mention it to the lawn mower, belt sander, nail and staple guns, bits, fasteners, saw blades, etc., at home, that I bought there, that they don’t really exist, because it might cause some existential trauma).
> 
> Philbert


Is that the one in Edina? I can envision exactly what you’re describing


----------



## Philbert

Minor chest pain: a grinder that I don’t really want, but ‘FREE’!?! And ‘NEW’. 



Maybe about 10 miles away, and ad is explicit: ‘I’m not holding anything and I won’t return emails’. Mixed in with some other stuff. I would’ve offered him $10 to hold it, so that the trip was worthwhile. 

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

I guess those NT grinders really hold their value!




Philbert


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

I saw a Poulan 295 on facebook marketplace last night for $200 with the description of "Hasn't been run in sometime, but last time it ran it ran good" Has a brand new oregon bar and chain, but I can't see an adjuster in the photo, so I sent him a message. Both of my 295s have quick adjusters. He claimed that the saw never had an adjuster, and you just simply pulled the bar to tighten it. I talked with him some more and he admitted that the saw hasn't been run in 15 years, and he recently changed the carb with a aftermarket one and it still won't run. He also just put on the new bar and chain, never been used.

I went back to the add just now for a screen shot and notice that he has dropped the price to $100


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Free wood - free stuff


Free wood



boise.craigslist.org


----------



## camel2019

I have seen a lot of ads on FB marketplace this year with people posting trees for sale. funny thing about it is 1. I’d never pay someone to cut their tree that they want gone and 2. 90% of the ones I seen are on city property so the trees aren’t even theirs.


----------



## camel2019

mga said:


> classic.
> 
> as i said in another thread...when something has to be done, no one knows how to do it. when they "pay" you to do it, they become "experts".


Had a job where the homeowner wanted me to climb on the roof of his house to cut some branches of a section of a choke cherry that leaned up on the house bc I wasn’t allowed to use a come along to pull it. He kept the suggestions coming including standing under said section and cutting the stump out from under it. This homeowner also almost lost part of his face when I was cutting down some ornamental cedars bc he decided to grab the tree I was cutting.


----------



## GrizG

Probably dead ash that has gotten punky over the past 2 years... there is A LOT of that around.






Hardwood Firewood - materials - by owner - sale


Hardwood Firewood - $75 (stoneridge) Hardwood firewood- you cut and take seasoned for over two years- You need a truck and sharp saw. Easy access right off of 209. Many cords available- first come...



hudsonvalley.craigslist.org


----------



## unclemoustache

OMG!!

Here's a winner for you. Tree is embedded in a chain link fence, leaning towards a house with a wooden fence right next to it, AND there are power lines running through the tree. 

Anyone who goes after this, be sure and park with your truck facing out and the motor running. Remove your license plate as well when it falls on their house and rips their electric mast off.


----------



## unclemoustache




----------



## Aknutter

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 1027667



What a douche!


----------



## GrizG

unclemoustache said:


> OMG!!
> 
> Here's a winner for you. Tree is embedded in a chain link fence, leaning towards a house with a wooden fence right next to it, AND there are power lines running through the tree.
> 
> Anyone who goes after this, be sure and park with your truck facing out and the motor running. Remove your license plate as well when it falls on their house and rips their electric mast off.View attachment 1027665


The "Condition: Used - like new" is a gem too.


----------



## djg james

unclemoustache said:


> OMG!!
> 
> Here's a winner for you. Tree is embedded in a chain link fence, leaning towards a house with a wooden fence right next to it, AND there are power lines running through the tree.
> 
> Anyone who goes after this, be sure and park with your truck facing out and the motor running. Remove your license plate as well when it falls on their house and rips their electric mast off.View attachment 1027665
> View attachment 1027666


Wow! 1900 BF of Black Cherry for FREE! What a deal! I don't know how I missed this one.

You going to get it??


----------



## Old-Feller

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 1027667


Did anyone else see the "DEER" hiding up against the trunk?


----------



## djg james

Free Firewood!









Free Tree trunks for firewood or other - farm & garden - by owner -...


Tree trunks (big & small), Can take some or all, All of them have to be cut down to 6" - 8" from ground. They all are easy access to get to and to load. We can remove fence for you to make it...



stlouis.craigslist.org


----------



## camel2019

Can’t find it now but there was an add on marketplace of someone selling a 18ft spruce you dig it out and remove it.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Ok, ok…so a fine line here, but this does fit the thread’s profile






Free shipping for DEMOCRATS Only - free stuff


Completely empty and enclosed 8x20' car trailer, leaving BOI headed to SFO on or about Nov 8th. All blankets, ratchet straps, and moving equipment provided. Looking for paying (automotive type)...



boise.craigslist.org





lol! CL pulled it


----------



## unclemoustache

Table saw….


----------



## grizz55chev

Old-Feller said:


> Did anyone else see the "DEER" hiding up against the trunk?


Bonus, free venison starter kit!


----------



## Philbert

unclemoustache said:


> Table saw….


I knew a guy who turned a table saw into a ‘hand saw’ 

Philbert


----------



## grizz55chev

Philbert said:


> I knew a guy who turned a table saw into a ‘hand saw’
> 
> Philbert


Ouch! He's now known as lefty!


----------



## Sierra_rider

Apparently this dude doesn't realize that you could just buy a brand new 661, do all that stuff, and still be money ahead:









Stihl MS 661R Magnum - tools - by owner - sale


Stihl MS 661R Magnum Powerhead Chainsaw -91cc -Standard Carb -Full Wrap Handle Bar -WCS Bark Box -WCS 3 Point Felling Dogs -Max Flow Air System -It's a Beast $2400 OBO Will Trade for a Good, Running...



sacramento.craigslist.org




Stihl MS 661R Magnum - $2,400 (West Sacramento)​

































































© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
Stihl MS 661R Magnum Powerhead

Chainsaw

-91cc -Standard Carb

-Full Wrap Handle Bar

-WCS Bark Box

-WCS 3 Point Felling Dogs

-Max Flow Air System

-It's a Beast

$2400 OBO

Will Trade for a Good, Running Mac 125 with cash on top (Depending on Condition)


----------



## unclemoustache




----------



## unclemoustache




----------



## Sierra_rider

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 1036235


Wait...people pay for pine? We can't even give pine away here.


----------



## TRTermite

Sierra_rider said:


> Wait...people pay for pine? We can't even give pine away here.


Do you have the same species of PINE as what is pictured?
There has to be an explanation as to why that pile of wood is so valuable..


----------



## Sierra_rider

TRTermite said:


> Do you have the same species of PINE as what is pictured?
> There has to be an explanation as to why that pile of wood is so valuable..


Nope. We've got a few different species, the most plentiful at my elevation is ponderosa. Ponderosas aren't bad trees, large and straight logs, but not much value in them.


----------



## skeet88

TRTermite said:


> Do you have the same species of PINE as what is pictured?
> There has to be an explanation as to why that pile of wood is so valuable..


It is rare “Oak Leaf” pine ! Be Safe! Humor intended.


----------



## KRP

For 155.95 shipped I'll take it!


----------



## kyle1!

That for sure is no pine. The free wood ads for dead ash are starting can't imagine paying for wood.


----------



## sean donato

Haven't paid for wood in my entire life. These jokers that think fire wood is worth something in tree or log form are off their rockers.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Ok, not CL, but...dayam...LOL








Three GENUINE STIHL MS 200T PROFESSIONAL TOP HANDLE CHAINSAW 16” . | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Three GENUINE STIHL MS 200T PROFESSIONAL TOP HANDLE CHAINSAW 16” . at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## djg james

singinwoodwackr said:


> Ok, not CL, but...dayam...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three GENUINE STIHL MS 200T PROFESSIONAL TOP HANDLE CHAINSAW 16” . | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Three GENUINE STIHL MS 200T PROFESSIONAL TOP HANDLE CHAINSAW 16” . at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


I like this one in the same ebay ad you posted:








Gasoline 92CC chainsaw 36" blade 2-stroke 5.2kw gasoline chain saw petrol saw | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Gasoline 92CC chainsaw 36" blade 2-stroke 5.2kw gasoline chain saw petrol saw at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com




New 660 for less than $500. Betcha it runs real good.

Edit: Didn't see it was from China until now. Must be a clone and maybe legit.


----------



## unclemoustache

Great business opportunity!

You can make "a lot of money" from veneer, milling, or splitting.

Just need to take it down for free. Yard tree, near a house and power lines. No prob.


----------



## djg james

unclemoustache said:


> Great business opportunity!
> 
> You can make "a lot of money" from veneer, milling, or splitting.
> 
> Just need to take it down for free. Yard tree, near a house and power lines. No prob.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1041949


But I've never had a PURE (never produced any nuts) White Oak.


----------



## mrhemihead

Some have an overinflated opinion about the value of logs.

A logger cut and stacked three trailer loads of ash tree logs from my property. The subs working on the house thought I hit the lottery.

After the mill credit, minus the logging and hauling charge, it cost me $500.


----------



## unclemoustache

Dang, but I think the seller is actually serious on this one!


.


----------



## GrizG

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 1045008
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, but I think the seller is actually serious on this one!
> 
> 
> .


I’d buy that…. It would be the perfect gift for someone I know!


----------

